# [Various] GTX 1080 Reviews



## Junkboy

Thank you my good man!


----------



## CallsignVega

Let the fun begin!


----------



## iLeakStuff

NDA ends in 30 minutes. Will keep on updating thread once they come in.
Looking at the first review that posted before NDA though, its looking really good

Translation for that review so you can figure out the games:
Quote:


> 奇点灰烬 = AOTS DX12
> 
> 古墓丽影：崛起 = Rise of the Tomb Raider DX12
> 
> 孤岛危机3 = Crysis 3
> 
> GTA 5
> 
> 使命召唤：黑色行动3 = COD BLOPS 3
> 
> 辐射4 = Fallout 4
> 
> 极品飞车19 = "Need For Speed 19"
> 
> 全境封锁 = The Division


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> NDA ends in 30 minutes.
> Looking at the first review that posted before NDA though, its looking really good


Man...how you know this? lol. Gonna be a gud day today...


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Man...how you know this? lol. Gonna be a gud day today...


How does he know what?

It was already announced awhile ago that the NDA ends 17th May @ 9am EST


----------



## Shadymort

The site of the review is down for me, maybe too many views







. Guess i will have to wait for the other sites.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadymort*
> 
> The site of the review is down for me, maybe too many views. Guess i will have to wait for the other sites.


No problem here


----------



## Newbie2009

Will the custom pcb cards take more power? If so good, but complicates the block issue if all different. Unless there is a standard.


----------



## WhyCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadymort*
> 
> The site of the review is down for me, maybe too many views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Guess i will have to wait for the other sites.


Try this copy https://www.chiphell.com/thread-1587587-1-1.html


----------



## CallsignVega

Looks like the 1080 is indeed 20-30% faster than the Titan-X. I wonder how high the 1080 will overclock.


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Will the custom pcb cards take more power? If so good, but complicates the block issue if all different. Unless there is a standard.


That's the same with any card ever released.

Reference design (or "founders edition" in this case) vs custom PCB.


----------



## Shadymort

Quote:


> Try this copy https://www.chiphell.com/thread-1587587-1-1.html


Thanks!


----------



## NvNw

If the 1080 is this fast the 1080TI will be like 50% faster than the 980TI. That would be a nice upgrade.


----------



## iLeakStuff

While we wait for more reviews. 38% faster than 980Ti in AoTS in 4K


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> That's the same with any card ever released.
> 
> Reference design (or "founders edition" in this case) vs custom PCB.


Obviously. My concern is there would not be much point n putting a block on a card with 1 8pin as temps would not be the limitation, if you can only get a custom pcb with a 6 and 8pin then finding a compatible block could be an issue.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

You can draw more than 150W on 8pin. It depends the gauge of wire used. Worst case: wire warms up. Extreme case: you melt the connector.


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> If the 1080 is this fast the 1080TI will be like 50% faster than the 980TI. That would be a nice upgrade.


I am not trying to burst your bubble but...

the full revision of GP100 is not going to be full blown, aka its cut down at 3584 cores. And usually first that came out is Titan at $999 or more.

At 3584 cores its going to be 40% more shaders as compared to 1080, BUT.

1) Its going to come in lower clock due to TDP restriction. A P100 Tesla is already hitting 300W. Titan will need 250W or less for NVTTM stock cooler to be valid.

2) Same as reason above. The stock cooler are poor, somemore the card is coming in 6+8 pins connector which is alot more restrictive than the 8 pins connector on 1080 given the overwhelming SP / DP unit around. OCing is going to be a major letdown

3) Potential Voltage lockdown on big GP100

Its going to be a poor overclocker for a massive die like GP100. Dont expect too much miracle. The power it generate is pretty scary if you actually infer from the 1080 power chart from chiphell.

TLDR: Dont expect anywhere near 50% boost, unless the swtich to HBM2 does something miracle.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Guru3D added


----------



## ku4eto

So, this GTX 1080 is exactly what it was expected to be. Roughly ~25-30% better than the 980 Ti, for 50$ more. And its not even the final form! What are you getting excited about, this is just as good as the first AMD Phenoms... Neither good, neither bad, just ... meh.


----------



## 970Rules

Review day is finally here.
My body is ready.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Holy damn. 40% boost over GTX 980 Ti many places!


----------



## sugalumps

19 fps over 980sli in the witcher 3........... This card is insane.

All aboard the hype train, selling ma card now dont care.


----------



## NvNw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> I am not trying to burst your bubble but...
> 
> the full revision of GP100 is not going to be full blown, aka its cut down at 3584 cores. And usually first that came out is Titan at $999 or more.
> 
> At 3584 cores its going to be 40% more shaders as compared to 1080, BUT.
> 
> 1) Its going to come in lower clock due to TDP restriction. A P100 Tesla is already hitting 300W. Titan will need 250W or less for NVTTM stock cooler to be valid.
> 
> 2) Same as reason above. The stock cooler are poor, somemore the card is coming in 6+8 pins connector which is alot more restrictive than the 8 pins connector on 1080 given the overwhelming SP / DP unit around. OCing is going to be a major letdown
> 
> 3) Potential Voltage lockdown on big GP100
> 
> Its going to be a poor overclocker for a massive die like GP100. Dont expect too much miracle. The power it generate is pretty scary if you actually see the power chart from chiphell.
> 
> TLDR: Dont expect anywhere near 50% boost, unless the swtich to HBM2 does something miracle.


I always look of OC numbers under water, seems that the 1080 won't benefit much been on water since it have a low TDP. In my mind a 1080TI with water and a unlocked bios will be a beast...


----------



## carlhil2

"　　In 3DMark test mode Extreme 1080 GTX lead generation flagship GTX Titan X the rate reached 26.9%, ahead of the previous generation of the same positioning GTX 980 reached 68.5%. 4K Ultra performance in a test mode, this advantage reached 22.3% and 62.2%...." GTX 1080 GTX TitanX leading in both DX12 game margin of 20% to 30%. Effects at the highest resolution 4K two games have reached more than 40FPS, which can guarantee the normal game in this setting..."


----------



## maarten12100

30% faster than a GTX 980 Ti!
Can't wait to see what it can do with some overclocking


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Guru3D added


Disappointing overclock from them, only 2.0. Somehow providing almost 20% gains in some games though.

Going to need some BIOS mods.


----------



## headd

It looks like GTX680 vs 580...20-30% faster than 980TI.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> The new overclocking features that Nvidia introduced are a bit of a mess. They require a specific driver and the tools available crash more than they work. We went back to the old way, we'll be adding a bit of extra voltage which allows a 1.1V stage, but then the GPU keeps throttling that number down. Very difficult and, if anything, tweaking and overclocking has become more complicated starting with Pascal.


Uh oh. So much for 2.5GHz


----------



## 970Rules

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/GeForce-GTX-1080-8GB-Founders-Edition-Review-GP104-Brings-Pascal-Gamers
pcper out,


----------



## Rhadamanthys

Hopefully the 1080TI will finally bring single GPU [email protected] I'll wait till then.


----------



## ondoy

lol, guru3d is down...


----------



## Woundingchaney

Not overly impressed with the 4k benchmarks for this card, though does show promise for the large die cards. Roughly a 20% performance increase over the TX for 700 usd and a small die is a hard sell.


----------



## alawadhi3000

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080/


----------



## carlhil2

Those Hitman benches, ...


----------



## stryker7314

Just enough performance increase to make me wait for big pascal.


----------



## Scorpion49

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2016/05/17/nvidia_geforce_gtx_1080_founders_edition_review/1#.VzsXJPkrKUk


----------



## Mazda6i07

Awesome, now i have something to keep my distracted while i should be working







Thanks for the links guys


----------



## gamervivek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Disappointing overclock from them, only 2.0. Somehow providing almost 20% gains in some games though.
> 
> Going to need some BIOS mods.


20% improvement in which game? Best I saw was around 13%. Maybe there will be better overclocks once they can figure out how Pascal clocking mechanism works.

edit: TPU get better clocks but the overclocked improvement is again 13%. They blame the board power and temp. limit.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamervivek*
> 
> 20% improvement in which game? Best I saw was around 13%. Maybe there will be better overclocks once they can figure out how Pascal clocking mechanism works.


Just going by their comment that it improved performance by 5-20% in games.

2.1 for Hardware Canucks also. Looks like they did use a lot of the headroom for stock performance.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

The first place I checked when the NDA dropped, and as usual these guys deliver, love that channel


----------



## Olivon

http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/geforce-gtx-1080-test/

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidia-Geforce-Grafikkarte-255598/Specials/Benchmark-Test-Video-1195464/


----------



## GHADthc

As very impressive as some of these results are...where is the OC'ing?...also anyone noticed that the Fury-X suspiciously is missing in a lot of these benches? In particular out of the AoTS benches?


----------



## greydor

My early conclusion, based on quick looks at gains from the 980 Ti to the 1080 for 4K gaming, is that we're probably only 2 years out from a 4K card that regularly runs games at 4K with a reasonable 60FPS.

This is a great generation of cards, but with only 1440p at home, I'm going to hold out for early 2018 (until I get the itch, which is seemingly inevitable).


----------



## HeadlessKnight

I am impressed by the performance. Waiting for the big die.


----------



## headd

OC 980TI vs OC 1080..OC 1080 is *13%* faster than OC 980TI


----------



## gamervivek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHADthc*
> 
> As very impressive as some of these results are...where is the OC'ing?...also anyone noticed that the Fury-X suspiciously is missing in a lot of these benches? In particular out of the AoTS benches?


The OC results from guru3d and TPU haven't looked spectacular and there seems to be something up with the new boost mechanism. So perhaps the OCing has been left for later once they figure it out.


----------



## Glottis

Will FastSync work in Maxwell and possibly Kepler? Haven't seen any info on that in any reviews.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headd*
> 
> OC 980TI vs OC 1080..OC 1080 is *13%* faster than OC 980TI


Probably a CPU bottleneck for the 1080 though.


----------



## GHADthc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamervivek*
> 
> The OC results from guru3d and TPU haven't looked spectacular and there seems to be something up with the new boost mechanism. So perhaps the OCing has been left for later once they figure it out.


Mmm guess I'll just have to be patient, it's what I am most interested in, and also a bit interested in why there is only the Fury in the benches of some of the DX12 titles (namely AoTS)?


----------



## Dimensive

LTT: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-61Zn4Sb8Q


----------



## Code-Red

Might want to clean up your OP post, 4 links to the same Tom's article.

I'll buy up anyone's 980TI's for cheap!


----------



## Noufel

So much for the 67C







but still good perfs, not enough for people with 980ti to justify the upgrade


----------



## zealord

hmm not good enough for 769€ in Europe. I'll skip it

and so far from the reviews I've seen it overclocks not that great, probably due to 1x8pin though


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Uh oh. So much for 2.5GHz


I dont know why people expected 2.5 GHz on air, but anywy.


----------



## XHellAngelX




----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> So much for the 67C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but still good perfs, not enough for people with 980ti to justify the upgrade


Agreed,

Nice performance gains, really looking forward to big Pascal but this ain't worth replacing my 1585/8500Mhz 980Ti at a cost of 700 euro.


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XHellAngelX*


Almost as if there's inner temp limit at 83 degrees, because [H] review stated that it was only at 55% fan speed un-OCd at this temp.


----------



## aDyerSituation

Cool now I can grab a 980 Ti for ~$400 and wait for the real cards to come out


----------



## kael13

Gimme that big die.

But seriously, the pricing for this card is ridiculous. $150 over the 980 at release.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> hmm not good enough for 769€ in Europe. I'll skip it


Amen.


----------



## Noufel

Are all reviewers had only founders edition or ar some with the normal one ?


----------



## zealord

someone tell me what some reviewers were so hyped about? Like the hardCOP or whatever they are called wanted to achieve with the "wow" post?









This is pretty damn crap for a card that is 21% more expensive (in europe) than the GTX 980 ti when it launched.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Amen.


actually it is 790€. I did a typo. That is even worse


----------



## Serandur

meh


----------



## Chrono Detector

The 1080p and 1440p results were nice, but the 4K results are rather lacking, if your on 4K and have either a Fury X, Titan X or 980Ti then it's not worth it. I'll wait for the high end card and see how it performs then.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

So far expected OC headroom is between 2050-2100 MHz. Which is about 10-11%.


----------



## iLeakStuff

20 reviews. That should be enough


----------



## ChevChelios

performance is a monster as expected, including Hitman and AotS and DX12 RotTR









better cooling and OC should come on AIB cards


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> someone tell me what some reviewers were so hyped about? Like the hardCOP or whatever they are called wanted to achieve with the "wow" post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty damn crap for a card that is 21% more expensive (in europe) than the GTX 980 ti when it launched.
> actually it is 790€. I did a typo. That is even worse


Wait, how comes it cost 790 euros in Europe, when 980Ti did cost 650? You had your taxes raised or something?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> someone tell me what some reviewers were so hyped about? Like the hardCOP or whatever they are called wanted to achieve with the "wow" post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty damn crap for a card that is 21% more expensive (in europe) than the GTX 980 ti when it launched.
> actually it is 790€. I did a typo. That is even worse


How do you know this there is nothing up on Geizhals yet. Almost 800 euros for a medium die card would be asburd that is Titan territory


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> 20 reviews. That should be enough


Find me some SLI 1080! ..... Now..... Get busy.... LoL


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> Are all reviewers had only founders edition or ar some with the normal one ?


Founder's only. Couple of weeks until we see AIB cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> someone tell me what some reviewers were so hyped about? Like the hardCOP or whatever they are called wanted to achieve with the "wow" post?


Yeah, seems overblown, especially where overclocking is concerned.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Whopping *37% faster* than GTX 980Ti in 4K and 1440p
Way way waaaaaay better than expected.
I`m so buying this card!

Well done Nvidia. Holy crap it can fly


----------



## ChevChelios

1070 will be the sales monster though


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> But seriously, the pricing for this card is ridiculous. $150 over the 980 at release.


The 980 wasn't a very big increase over the 780ti, this is a considerably larger increase.


----------



## zealord

.[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> Wait, how comes it cost 790 euros in Europe, when 980Ti did cost 650? You had your taxes raised or something?


reviewers say 790€ for the Founders Edition in Europe


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Whopping *37% faster* than GTX 980Ti in 4K and 1440p
> Way way waaaaaay better than expected.
> I`m so buying this card!
> 
> Well done Nvidia. Holy crap it can fly


Interesting that the overclocked Extreme 980 Ti isn't on that chart.


----------



## keikei

This card is a 1080p monster. @4k? Not so much.


----------



## Boinz

GUYS, you might want to check ebay RIGHT NOW.

seeing 980s go for $315-$350.


----------



## ChevChelios

pretty much ~33-35% increase over stock Titan X or stock 980Ti









but i neeeeeeeed the custom AIB 1070 like yesterday


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headd*
> 
> OC 980TI vs OC 1080..OC 1080 is *13%* faster than OC 980TI


This guy trying HARD, get yours dude...


----------



## Imouto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headd*
> 
> OC 980TI vs OC 1080..OC 1080 is *13%* faster than OC 980TI


Are you comparing an over the top SKU with a vanilla one? If the GTX 1080 ends up clocking as good as the GTX 980 Ti you will see the same 30% difference from custom SKUs. The vanilla GTX 980 Ti just had a 10% increase with OC.


----------



## Olivon

http://www.hardware.fr/html/articles/preview.php?article=948&page=1&code=d991ce4041aabd376f05c1dcc1d62ef6 (preview)


----------



## HeadlessKnight

I dunno why TPU still use BF3 as a benchmark for overclocking? modern cards are pretty much CPU bottlenecked in that game.


----------



## ChevChelios

Hail to the King


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> pretty much ~33-35% increase over stock Titan X or stock 980Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i neeeeeeeed the custom AIB 1070 like yesterday


Greatest increase we had over many years. GTX 680 was only 25% faster than GTX 580.
Now we are up to almost 40% over GTX 980Ti. And we are speaking about beating a 600mm2 monster GPU by that much.

Seriously impressive. Nvidia will sell these like hotcakes


----------



## aDyerSituation

I wonder if that means the 1070=980 Ti in terms of performance...


----------



## ChevChelios

I agree that price is high

but prices increase all the time on everything

and this is top notch performance and you always pay top dollar for top performance

so yeah


----------



## GHADthc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Interesting that the overclocked Extreme 980 Ti isn't on that chart.


My thought's exactly...seems like a bit of damage control going on from Nvidia already....I really hope the cards from AIB's are more impressive...


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Interesting that the overclocked Extreme 980 Ti isn't on that chart.


w1zzard always only shown reviewed card and reference ones on his charts.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Whopping *37% faster* than GTX 980Ti in 4K and 1440p
> Way way waaaaaay better than expected.
> I`m so buying this card!


You're not buying a card.

You've been talking about buying a GPU since Fury released and you don't even have a gaming rig lol.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Just a tad overclock to 2.1GHz and my GTX 1080 will be like 50-55% faster than GTX 980Ti.
Oh I like this. I like it a very lot


----------



## jezzer

Guru3D (only) managed 2ghz OC, after that it throttled with more voltage.

Tbh i find all the reviews i read thus far very basic and unclear on which clocks the 980 ti ran when compared.


----------



## Pantsu

I wonder how many reviewers have benched with a cold card. It looks like there's a good bit of difference in the boost clocks with the FE cooler. If TPU benched theirs hot, a custom cooled card should have nice boost compared to these results.

All in all I'd definitely wait for those custom cards over picking a Founders Edition, especially considering the price. I'm just pessimistic about the availability and price of said custom 1080's. My guess is they'll come late and cost 700€+ here.


----------



## gamervivek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Probably a CPU bottleneck for the 1080 though.


Ouch, that doesn't look good.

I don't think it's a CPU bottleneck because the performance improves as per the overclock. And if you look at the BF3 benches, the difference between 1080 and 980Ti is the almost the same at 1440p and 4k.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> You're not buying a card.
> 
> You've been talking about buying a GPU since Fury released and you don't even have a gaming rig lol.


careful with the salt









also the price compared to the 980 price is sort of justified by the bigger increase

980 did NOT have such a difference with 780Ti, not even close

yeah it smaller node but so what, customers dont pay for the node, they pay for end result


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Guru3D (only) managed 2ghz OC, after that it throttled with more voltage.
> 
> Tbh i find all the reviews i read thus far very basic and unclear on which clocks the 980 ti ran when compared.


yeah seems like no reviewers are really pushing the 980 Ti, but are comparing it to the absolute best GTX 1080 clock they could achieve.

And still OC max 980 Ti vs OC max 1080 doesn't look too good for GTX 1080.

I hoped for a bit more overclocked performance tbh


----------



## gamervivek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> You're not buying a card.
> 
> You've been talking about buying a GPU since Fury released and you don't even have a gaming rig lol.


He's sounding like nvidia PR lol


----------



## Killua Zoldyck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Greatest increase we had over many years. GTX 680 was only 25% faster than GTX 580.
> Now we are up to almost 40% over GTX 980Ti. And we are speaking about beating a 600mm2 monster GPU by that much.
> 
> Seriously impressive. Nvidia will sell these like hotcakes


If I desperately want one by 15th of June do you think I'll have to go for the Founder's Edition, or should the AIB models be out by then?


----------



## keikei

I can see someone owning a 970 or equivalent upgrading, but the 1070 maybe the better deal. Impatience may get some people here.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> So far expected OC headroom is between 2050-2100 MHz. Which is about 10-11%.


Yeah I think they had to clock it really high for stock just to get that 20% avg increase. Like to see more max oc vs maxwell comparisons.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> And still OC max 980 Ti vs OC max 1080 doesn't look too good for GTX 1080.


Card looks awesome so far, need more time to see how this pans out though.

A 300mhz OC isn't much if stock boost is over 1800mhz.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> yeah seems like no reviewers are really pushing the 980 Ti, but are *comparing it to the absolute best GTX 1080* clock they could achieve.


lol wat

the 1080 benches were all @ stock at guru3D and techpowerup vs stock 980Ti .. only at the end did they try to OC the 1080 and then compare to the stock 1080


----------



## zealord

wait why is the stock GTX 1080 Founders Edition running at like 85°C for reviewers and Nvidia presentation had the 2114 mhz GTX 1080 running at 67°C ?


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> yeah seems like no reviewers are really pushing the 980 Ti, but are comparing it to the absolute best GTX 1080 clock they could achieve.
> 
> And still OC max 980 Ti vs OC max 1080 doesn't look too good for GTX 1080.
> 
> I hoped for a bit more overclocked performance tbh


I mean we still don't know how well 1080 actually OCs because as we've learned, nV set the throttle limit quite high
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> wait why is the stock GTX 1080 Founders Edition running at like 85°C for reviewers and Nvidia presentation had the 2114 mhz GTX 1080 running at 67°C ?


Framerate cap, that's easy guess by a fellow AMD fanfriend.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I can see someone owning a 970 or equivalent upgrading, but the 1070 maybe the better deal. Impatience may get some people here.


Impatience WILL get people EVERYWHERE. This is how Nvidia cleans up.


----------



## xzamples




----------



## carlhil2

And, the nitpicking begins....


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> wait why is the stock GTX 1080 Founders Edition running at like 85°C for reviewers and Nvidia presentation had the 2114 mhz GTX 1080 running at 67°C ?


Probably the fan was at 100%?


----------



## ChevChelios

AMD fans so threatened they need to brush the performance off as much as they can


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killua Zoldyck*
> 
> If I desperately want one by 15th of June do you think I'll have to go for the Founder's Edition, or should the AIB models be out by then?


Founder`s edition is probably your best choice if you need one now.
Latest rumors was AIBs not coming out until second week of June.

AIBs are better though. Should have better cooling and better VRMs to allow better overclocking. Your choice


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Probably the fan was at 100%?


yeah something like that or the framerate was locked like lolfail said.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> wait why is the stock GTX 1080 Founders Edition running at like 85°C for reviewers and Nvidia presentation had the 2114 mhz GTX 1080 running at 67°C ?


They never told you the fan speed. You just assumed. Go play Witcher 3 Expension and you will learn the truth about deception.

Anyways 1080 seems like a monster.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> wait why is the stock GTX 1080 Founders Edition running at like 85°C for reviewers and Nvidia presentation had the 2114 mhz GTX 1080 running at 67°C ?


Because it had Vsync on like i said.. Even though people called me a fanboy for saying so..

The OC headroom is also what a lot of us AMD fanboys were speculating. Boost 3.0 pushes the card hard by itself.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> AMD fans so threatened they need to brush the performance off as much as they can


They are in full panic mode now lol.
Seriously though, no wonder why AMD aimed for low end. Not easy keeping up with a card like this I guess. Bet they are tweaking drivers and cooling and clocks for everything they can now.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Ashes of the Singularity - 3,840 × 2,160
AMD = DirectX *12*
Nvidia = DirectX *11*

Really?

Oh yeah......the crap begins. This was the first benchmark I saw smh.


----------



## Imouto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> w1zzard always only shown reviewed card and reference ones on his charts.


And it isn't fair to compare reference against custom SKUs. The GTX 980 Ti's OC potential was untapped with the custom models. Reference was pretty "meh".


----------



## ChevChelios

the 33-35% we got over 980Ti and Titan X is much higher then the ~25% we thought it'd be

Nvidia was too humble on the presentation


----------



## airfathaaaaa

i guess fury x got lost on aots


----------



## Code-Red

It'll be well over $1000 here in Canada and probably Australia as well.


----------



## Clocknut

GP106 is going to perform like just above GTX 980 @ $250. XD
GP107 the 750Ti replacement gonna do something like 960 performance @ $100 or less. hot damn.


----------



## Killua Zoldyck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Founder`s edition is probably your best choice if you need one now.
> Latest rumors was AIBs not coming out until second week of June.
> 
> AIBs are better though. Should have better cooling and better VRMs to allow better overclocking. Your choice


Eh, just keen for June 15, so guess I'll try holding out. How quickly do the first shipment of AIB's sell? A few minutes? An hour? A day?


----------



## Newbie2009

After going through a lot of reviews, My summary would be

-Amazing performance
-Amazing power consumption
-Not as good an overclocker as the 980ti
-Overpriced
-Not a card for watercoolers
-AMD just pooped their pants.

Don't think I'm a buyer, will wait for the bigger chips.


----------



## ChevChelios

heres your DX12 Ashes









https://i.imgur.com/YYDvpCW.png
https://i.imgur.com/4v8kIrK.png


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> someone tell me what some reviewers were so hyped about? Like the hardCOP or whatever they are called wanted to achieve with the "wow" post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty damn crap for a card that is 21% more expensive (in europe) than the GTX 980 ti when it launched.
> actually it is 790€. I did a typo. That is even worse


The release price between the 980 TI and the 1080 FE is only 7% in europe. Once the normal MSPR cards come out, it will be 8% in favour for the 1080. So relax.


----------



## xzamples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> AMD fans so threatened they need to brush the performance off as much as they can


why would they be threatened? it's not like polaris or vega are out


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> AMD fans so threatened they need to brush the performance off as much as they can


I'd be waiting for the big chips whilst the performance appears to be awesome, time will tell how good it is and how high cards commonly overclock to.

This is just the new age GTX 680, it's damn impressive at this point, and at least they gave it some vram.


----------



## ChevChelios

if theres one thing Nvidia does well its POWER


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> someone tell me what some reviewers were so hyped about? Like the hardCOP or whatever they are called wanted to achieve with the "wow" post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty damn crap for a card that is 21% more expensive (in europe) than the GTX 980 ti when it launched.
> actually it is 790€. I did a typo. That is even worse


What are you talking about?
Swedish prices for GTX 1080 AIBs will be 6600 SEK.
GTX 980Ti in comparison cost 7200 SEK now.

Its cheaper and you get almost 40% more performance.
Yeah so disappointed









And yes, Sweden is in Europe


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imouto*
> 
> And it isn't fair to compare reference against custom SKUs. The GTX 980 Ti's OC potential was untapped with the custom models. Reference was pretty "meh".


Why not? You can buy a custom 980 Ti, so why not put them on the chart? Leave it at out-of-the-box clocks, but comparing a 1080 to a stock G1 seems like a fair comparison to me.


----------



## gamervivek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imouto*
> 
> And it isn't fair to compare reference against custom SKUs. The GTX 980 Ti's OC potential was untapped with the custom models. Reference was pretty "meh".


Well, it was fair when it came to Fury X vs. 980Ti, so it's kinda fair now that 1080 gets compared to custom 980Tis.
Hopefully custom cards do better or there is something different that needs to be done for OCing these cards. As of now, it looks 15% over an OCed 980Ti.


----------



## ChevChelios

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/fcat_geforce_gtx_1080_framepacing_review,8.html


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamervivek*
> 
> He's sounding like nvidia PR lol


They hide in plain sight around here lol.


----------



## zealord

People who are in full buy-mode right now pre-justifying their purchase. You don't need to do that. You can buy something without explaining yourself to others.









For me the card, especially when considering EU prices (790€ = 900$), doesn't make it look good. I hoped for more and thought the price would be lower. It's still a great card, but temperature are higher than I expected and sadly overclocks are lower than what I hoped for.

I can't consider this card amazingly great at this price point. It is still a reference 314mm² die for 800€.

Maybe good custom designs will change that, be lower in price, have higher overclocking potential and compare better to OC'd 980 Ti's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defoler*
> 
> The release price between the 980 TI and the 1080 FE is only 7% in europe. Once the normal MSPR cards come out, it will be 8% in favour for the 1080. So relax.


You can make that claim once we can buy the GTX 1080 custom designs for that price. I am waiting for that


----------



## Pentdragon

They delivered on most fronts, except temperature though with the frequency it can reach, it's irrelevant. If I were to buy one, I'd choose a stock design and use an aftermarket cooler, the stock one doesn't seem to keep up and it certainly won't be silent.


----------



## TopicClocker

The reviews were very good to watch and read.

Solid performance gain, quite similar to jump between the GTX 580 to the GTX 680.

I can't wait to see the GTX 1070 reviews!


----------



## Imouto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> -Not as good an overclocker as the 980ti


This again... Reference vs reference the GTX 1080 is ahead in OC room. Wait for custom SKUs to say that it is a worse overclocker.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> They hide in plain sight around here lol.


wouldn't surprise me. Nvidia paid people in the past to infiltrate forums and push their products.

https://hardforum.com/threads/did-nvidia-hire-online-actors-to-promote-their-products.1899422/


----------



## GorillaSceptre

980 Ti vs 1080 max OC to OC is like 15- 20 % better performance.. Not to bad, about what most were expecting i think.

It's like the GTX 680 all over again though, boost 3.0 is doing most of the overclocking for you, so from a quick glance the 1080 looks very impressive, but when it's apples to apples it drops quite a lot.


----------



## elect

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> i guess fury x got lost on aots


I wouldn't trust so much guru3d however


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Why not? You can buy a custom 980 Ti, so why not put them on the chart? Leave it at out-of-the-box clocks, but comparing a 1080 to a stock G1 seems like a fair comparison to me.


GTX 1080 would not look as good. This is where Nvidia probably told all the people that got 1080 to keep 980 Ti non reference out for initial benchmarks.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Those reviews were very good to watch and read.
> 
> Solid performance gain, quite similar to jump between the GTX 580 to the GTX 680.
> 
> I can't wait to see the GTX 1070 reviews!


Much better than the jump between 580 and 680.
That was only 25%.
We are now almost up to 40%

Back to what should be expected with new cards with new architectures and new node imo


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Much better than the jump between 580 and 680.
> That was only 25%.
> We are now almost up to 40%


This is the type of posts boost 3.0 was made for..


----------



## saint19

Now we need to see the "top" results from those "OC" guys that have the GPU few weeks ago...

I see a new hole in my credit card for now.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Much better than the jump between 580 and 680.
> That was only 25%.
> We are now almost up to 40%


It seems to be about 20-30% mostly, with the occasional 40% in some cases.


----------



## ondoy

where's the 67 deg ? under full load ?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> wouldn't surprise me. Nvidia paid people in the past to infiltrate forums and push their products.
> 
> https://hardforum.com/threads/did-nvidia-hire-online-actors-to-promote-their-products.1899422/


We must be pretty famous for N to have moles in here. Lol.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Why not? You can buy a custom 980 Ti, so why not put them on the chart? Leave it at out-of-the-box clocks, but comparing a 1080 to a stock G1 seems like a fair comparison to me.


They haven't been doing it, so, why do it now?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> where's the 67 deg ? under full load ?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> GTX 1080 would not look as good. This is where Nvidia probably told all the people that got 1080 to keep 980 Ti non reference out for initial benchmarks.


Oh, I'm sure they did. Still BS though.


----------



## Mrip541

That's a lot of $ to spend on a card that won't really provide you with a different experience than a nice 980ti. It won't give you smooth play at 4k, and 980ti can already give you smooth play at 1440. You could even buy 2 used 980tis for SLI cheaper than one 1080.


----------



## xzamples

thought it was faster than 980 sli


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> It seems to be about 20-30% mostly, with the occasional 40% in some cases.


More like mostly 30% and 40% and some few at 20% because in average over 15+ games its 37% faster than 980Ti
http://tpucdn.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080/images/perfrel_2560_1440.png


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> 980 Ti vs 1080 max OC to OC is like 15- 20 % better performance.. Not to bad, about what most were expecting i think.


.. except this isnt the max OC of 1080


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I did not expect More memory compression. This will mean GTX1070 will beat GTX980 Ti. Man @ $380-$450 they will sell out fast.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> AMD fans so threatened they need to brush the performance off as much as they can


There is no reason to be. Only threat to 1080 is the 980ti. I did notice a not many benched showed a 980ti full tilt vs a 1080 max oc.

I think the ti seems like a better overclocker than the 1080 and is closer than nvidia would like to show.

Saying that, if custom pcbs add more power to the card, say a 6pin, be cheaper, it could OC like a demon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Oh, I'm sure they did. Still BS though.


Ah you should be used to these tricks by now, just point it out and move on.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> thought it was faster than 980 sli


it looks to be, if only slightly


----------



## Rocozaur

Yes, I know this is due to the new Nvidia BOOST 3.0, but it looks like Throttling and I cannot understand why would someone want a videocard that starts downclocking from 45C









I think everyone is better off waiting for the custom versions with better VRM, cooling, clock profiles and lower price.


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elect*
> 
> I wouldn't trust so much guru3d however


no one does it seems they just pulled numbers out of a lottery
60% of the sites so far dont even test aots on dx12 i mean come on how stupid they think we are lol


----------



## tajoh111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamervivek*
> 
> Well, it was fair when it came to Fury X vs. 980Ti, so it's kinda fair now that 1080 gets compared to custom 980Tis.
> Hopefully custom cards do better or there is something different that needs to be done for OCing these cards. As of now, it looks 15% over an OCed 980Ti.


How many Fury X reviews got compared to an overclocked gtx 980 ti? Pretty much all of them were compared to a reference gtx 980 ti. Particularly all the major review website ones.

And even if their were, in the case of the Fury X it would have been fair. This is because no faster Fury X would be coming out because the Fury X had better than after market cooling, and was already clocked very high as it's poor headroom showed. Also strict limitation set by AMD for OEMS didn't even allow higher clocked models to come out.

Basically AMD released an overclocked Fury X and that should be clear to anyone.


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Maybe good custom designs will change that, be lower in price, have higher overclocking potential and compare better to OC'd 980 Ti's.
> You can make that claim once we can buy the GTX 1080 custom designs for that price. I am waiting for that


If you can't wait one month from buying a GPU to save 72 euros, well... you either have a problem, or enough money to not care.
Either way, doesn't matter in the long run.
I wonder how the aftermarket cards are going to bring though. a water-cooled classified card is going to a beast, at the price of the FE most likely.


----------



## zealord

the good news is that the card isn't available yet and impuslive people who are ready to order that thing still have time to throughly look at the reviews and think twice about buying it









Don't turn the numbers to how you would like to see them. Look at them objective mates








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defoler*
> 
> If you can't wait one month from buying a GPU to save 72 euros, well... you either have a problem, or enough money to not care.
> Either way, doesn't matter in the long run.
> I wonder how the aftermarket cards are going to bring though. a water-cooled classified card is going to a beast, at the price of the FE most likely.


I am pretty good at waiting. Don't you worry


----------



## Chaython

Looks more on par with titan x


----------



## fewness

Looks like OC potential is very much limited by the single 8-pin....
















I want to play it on day 1, but I also want the 24-pin version later.....


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocozaur*
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know this is due to the new Nvidia BOOST 3.0, but it looks like Throttling and I cannot understand why would someone want a videocard that starts downlcocking from 45C


Maybe this is like the fury nano. From what little I read on the nano reviews, the power limits wouldn't let it get close to the fury card clocks. Exact same chip on both cards afaik.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> That's a lot of $ to spend on a card that won't really provide you with a different experience than a nice 980ti. It won't give you smooth play at 4k, and 980ti can already give you smooth play at 1440. You could even buy 2 used 980tis for SLI cheaper than one 1080.


That's what i said earlier, nice for benching or gaming on 144hz screens. Not so much for people already gaming on a GTX 980Ti. Perhaps if drivers mature and games become more demanding, but for now there is no reason to upgrade for 980Ti owners. For people with 970's and such, definitely a nice moment to make the jump.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's definitely fast.

But I'm struggling to care these days.


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> no one does it seems they just pulled numbers out of a lottery
> 60% of the sites so far dont even test aots on dx12 i mean come on how stupid they think we are lol


Well the fact that they do test, doesn't mean the test is incorrect. Just saying. Other sites showing DX12 seems consistent with guru3d, so I have no issue with that.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> GTX 1080 would not look as good. This is where Nvidia probably told all the people that got 1080 to keep 980 Ti non reference out for initial benchmarks.


I have to ask you guys, when the 980 was released, did the review sites pit it against aftermarket 780Tis instead of reference? same for the Fury X, were they reviewed against aftermarket 980s and 980Tis? if so, could you please link me, thanks in advance...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Cause Nvidia is full of shhh and Jensen is a scumbag and they were running the card's fans at 100% with the case open and blowing cold AC into it.
> 
> Scumbags.


You sound disgruntled, you ok?


----------



## ChevChelios

doesnt look to be any trouble with DX12 at all

Polaris better be a miracle


----------



## i7monkey

"Look at the temperatures. A Nice. Cool. 67C"*

*100% fan
open case
tested at a polar bear's house in the arctic
now pay me $700 loser, i need more leather jackets


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> This is the type of posts boost 3.0 was *reference cards were* made for..


fixed

Consider the question of what is the point, in this day and age where many mid-range and low-end cards don't even have commercially-available reference models and nobody really buys them over custom, of high-end cards continuing to have them? It allows GPU companies to manipulate public perception by leaving or using as much clocking headroom on the table as best suits their needs. Aftermarket vs aftermarket, OC vs OC comparisons; that's where the real numbers are really at.

It's part of the reason the Titan X doesn't even have custom board designs, I'll bet.


----------



## gamervivek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imouto*
> 
> This again... Reference vs reference the GTX 1080 is ahead in OC room. Wait for custom SKUs to say that it is a worse overclocker.


It is?

TPU's ref. 980Ti review showed that the reference card was held back because the performance improvement was way less than the overclock, it isn't the same with 1080 where it'smuch more in line with it.

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980_Ti/34.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tajoh111*
> 
> How many Fury X reviews got compared to an overclocked gtx 980 ti? Pretty much all of them were compared to a reference gtx 980 ti. Particularly all the major review website ones.
> 
> And even if their were, in the case of the Fury X it would have been fair. This is because no faster Fury X would be coming out because the Fury X had better than after market cooling, and was already clocked very high as it's poor headroom showed. Also strict limitation set by AMD for OEMS didn't even allow higher clocked models to come out.
> 
> Basically AMD released an overclocked Fury X and that should be clear to anyone.


Techreport did, but you again missed the point as is your wont. The point is we doing the comparisons. Don't make me spell things out for you again.

As for it being fair in case of Fury X and not in case for this, if you see the guru3d review, overclocking has improvement in single digits for few games. So even that line of reasoning is done for.


----------



## MonarchX

Which one has DirectX 11 vs. DirectX 12 comparison? I want to see the % improvement, especially in Ashes of Singularity with Async Shaders enabled and disabled, then compare to AMD's % difference.


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> .. except this isnt the max OC of 1080


Yup. Aftermarket cooler or even water-cooled might bring way higher OC numbers.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> 980 Ti vs 1080 max OC to OC is like 15- 20 % better performance.. Not to bad, about what most were expecting i think.
> 
> It's like the GTX 680 all over again though, boost 3.0 is doing most of the overclocking for you, so from a quick glance the 1080 looks very impressive, but when it's apples to apples it drops quite a lot.


Yep and the big chips will drop and it'll become average, that saying if you want a top of line GPU right now it's a great card. (If you wait for custom versions)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocozaur*
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know this is due to the new Nvidia BOOST 3.0, but it looks like Throttling and I cannot understand why would someone want a videocard that starts downclocking from 45C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone is better off waiting for the custom versions with better VRM, cooling, clock profiles and lower price.


Eww.........that is lame. The fanboy edition sucks, but early adopters are prey for these companies.

Wait for the custom versions or even a 1070 if looking for value.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Not bad not bad. +15%with overclock


----------



## davidelite10

I think I might replace my two aging EVGA SC 780s with two EVGA 1080s when they drop.


----------



## ChevChelios

will certainly wait for Polaris10 first, but at this point Im already setting aside the money for a good custom OCed 1070 ...

*btw - anything on the FastSync tech ? what is it ?*


----------



## dir_d

Card looks good until you put an over clocked 980Ti next to it then the price doesn't make sense. I will wait for AMD and if those cards are not great then probably pick up a 980Ti.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> fixed
> 
> Consider the question of what is the point, in this day and age where many mid-range and low-end cards don't even have commercially-available reference models and nobody really buys them over custom, of high-end cards continuing to have them? It allows GPU companies to manipulate public perception by leaving or using as much clocking headroom on the table as best suits their needs. Aftermarket vs aftermarket, OC vs OC comparisons; that's where the real numbers are really at.
> 
> It's part of the reason the Titan X doesn't even have custom board designs, I'll bet.


Very true. Good post.

I'll come back to the thread once the savage hype dies down.. There'll be no civil discussion in here for a while.


----------



## criminal

$350 for your 980Ti's. They are all junk now.


----------



## tajoh111

This card needs a aftermarket cooler ASAP. Seems to be thermally limited and potentially power limited. Less headroom than a gtx 980 ti but still a decent amount if you get a good card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamervivek*
> 
> It is?
> 
> TPU's ref. 980Ti review showed that the reference card was held back because the performance improvement was way less than the overclock, it isn't the same with 1080 where it'smuch more in line with it.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980_Ti/34.html
> Techreport did, but you again missed the point as is your wont. The point is we doing the comparisons. Don't make me spell things out for you again.
> 
> As for it being fair in case of Fury X and not in case for this, if you see the guru3d review, overclocking has improvement in single digits for few games. So even that line of reasoning is done for.


Are you drunk or high?


----------



## ocvn

Any triple/quad-sli confirm?


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> $350 for your 980Ti's. They are all junk now.


lol


----------



## carlhil2

I am waiting on one of the people claiming that new gpu's are benched and reviewed against aftermarket cards, to link me those reviews....don't worry, I will be patient...







and, I am talking day one reviews, don't try any stunts...


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Looks like OC potential is very much limited by the single 8-pin....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to play it on day 1, but I also want the 24-pin version later.....


I'm sure that wasnt by accident.


----------



## gamervivek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tajoh111*
> 
> This card needs a aftermarket cooler ASAP. Seems to be thermally limited and potentially power limited. Less headroom than a gtx 980 ti but still a decent amount if you get a good card.
> Are you drunk or high?


Which side of the Hanlon's razor you lie on?


----------



## ChevChelios

buying even a used/cheaper 980Ti is 100% pointless now

1070 >= Titan X/980Ti .. Pascal > Maxwell


----------



## Foxrun

Have they said whether or not that the 1080 will be up for preorder soon?


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> will certainly wait for Polaris10 first, but at this point Im already setting aside the money for a good custom OCed 1070 ...
> 
> *btw - anything on the FastSync tech ? what is it ?*


We have to wait and see how the 1070 fair vs polaris 10.

Regarding fastsync, read here.
Basically, use a third buffer to allow the rendering engine to do its work, and the coupling engine to sync with the screen separately, allowing less latency but no tearing.


----------



## Icekilla

I have a couple questions...


Are there any reviews of two GTX 1080 in SLI yet?
Do you HAVE to use the new SLI bridge or can you just use two old gen SLI bridges with these cards and get the same performance? That would be an interesting test...


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> "Look at the temperatures. A Nice. Cool. 67C"*
> 
> *100% fan
> open case
> tested at a polar bear's house in the arctic
> now pay me $700 loser, i need more leather jackets


Lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> $350 for your 980Ti's. They are all junk now.


Nah it'll take another year or so till it's junk and an AMD 390 is matching it.


----------



## bazh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocvn*
> 
> Any triple/quad-sli confirm?


TPU stated that triple/quad SLI is still possible using the old traditional SLI bridge but you have to "make the keys" from nVidia website to activate it


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> buying even a used/cheaper 980Ti is 100% pointless now
> 
> 1070 >= Titan X/980Ti .. Pascal > Maxwell


Not true. 980Ti @ $350 is still a good value. Overclock for overclock I bet it will be able to beat the 1070 if rumored 1070 specs are true.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocvn*
> 
> Any triple/quad-sli confirm?


Jayz2cents is one of the few that got 2/3 1080's, so check out his youtube channel soon.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> the good news is that the card isn't available yet and impuslive people who are ready to order that thing still have time to throughly look at the reviews and think twice about buying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't turn the numbers to how you would like to see them. Look at them objective mates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty good at waiting. Don't you worry


Yeah, the older release reviews and sell cards at the same time strategy led to more impulse buys, I expect. They'll still go on sale before aftermarket cards come out though, and before P10 benches, most likely, so still time for impulsiveness.

Almost double 290X performance though, so that's a worthy upgrade if the custom cards have better overclocking room.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> More like mostly 30% and 40% and some few at 20% because in average over 15+ games its 37% faster than 980Ti
> http://tpucdn.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080/images/perfrel_2560_1440.png


Yeah you're right actually. It's mostly 30%.

The review from Hardware Canucks shows this really well.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/72619-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-review.html

I guess calculating the percentage increase across multiple reviews threw me off.


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defoler*
> 
> Well the fact that they do test, doesn't mean the test is incorrect. Just saying. Other sites showing DX12 seems consistent with guru3d, so I have no issue with that.


you know how i know they are lying like kids?
this is guru3d account
http://www.ashesofthesingularity.com/metaverse#/personas/b02c74ea-e3d0-479f-9a11-0b0be0b732c7/match-details/b8e4f559-eebe-4de5-a976-b940a3d750f6


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Not true. 980Ti @ $350 is still a good value. Overclock for overclock I bet it will be able to beat the 1070 if rumored 1070 specs are true.


I agree


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Not true. 980Ti @ $350 is still a good value. Overclock for overclock I bet it will be able to beat the 1070 if rumored 1070 specs are true.


But 1070 is have Pascal so better drivers in the future, better VR, more vRAM, power power, run cooler and new. Assuming 1070 is $380 and GTX980 Ti is as fast than a used 980 Ti should not go more then $300.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> buying even a used/cheaper 980Ti is 100% pointless now
> 
> 1070 >= Titan X/980Ti .. Pascal > Maxwell


I`d say its fair to expect GTX Titan X performance with the GTX 1070 now considering that the 1080 is so far ahead. Maybe/probably some more.


----------



## gamervivek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Not true. 980Ti @ $350 is still a good value. Overclock for overclock I bet it will be able to beat the 1070 if rumored 1070 specs are true.


I think 980Ti would be way behind once Pascal driver optimization gets into gear.


----------



## carlhil2

I doubt if they ever sell another 980Ti at it's current price. they would have to drop the price to at least $350.00 to sell...


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> buying even a used/cheaper 980Ti is 100% pointless now
> 
> 1070 >= Titan X/980Ti .. Pascal > Maxwell


A good 980ti second hand is way better than a 1080 FE, overclocked to 1500mhz it's not really very far behind a 1080 funder's edition at 2100mhz anyway.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocozaur*


Perfect for water cooling .. like it very much


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Which one has DirectX 11 vs. DirectX 12 comparison? I want to see the % improvement, especially in Ashes of Singularity with Async Shaders enabled and disabled, then compare to AMD's % difference.


http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2016-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-review

Ashes of the Singularity, Extreme, 0x MSAA,
GTX 1080

1080p DX11: - 76.5fps
1080p DX12: - 77.8fps +1.69%

1440p DX11: - 68.6fps
1440p DX12: - 68.9fps +0.43%

4K DX11: - 53.7fps
4K DX11: - 53.3fps -0.74

I was correct all along based on the AotS leaked 1080 results. I don't know if the shaders were on or off. Good luck finding that.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> But 1070 is have Pascal so better drivers in the future, better VR, more vRAM, power power, run cooler and new. Assuming 1070 is $380 and GTX980 Ti is as fast than a used *980 Ti should not go more then $300.*


DAMN....lol


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renx*
> 
> 100 over 73 is way more than 37% extra.
> 
> 133 over 100 would be 37%.
> 
> So it's even better.


Might want to check your math.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> But 1070 is have Pascal so better drivers in the future, better VR, more vRAM, power power, run cooler and new. Assuming 1070 is $380 and GTX980 Ti is as fast than a used 980 Ti should not go more then $300.


yep

all the goodies of Pascal + newer card

1070 > 980Ti overall, deal with it


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Yeah you're right actually. It's mostly 30%.
> 
> The review from Hardware Canucks shows this really well.
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/72619-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-review.html
> 
> I guess calculating the percentage increase across multiple reviews threw me off.


The GTX 680 was mostly 30% faster than the 580 too wasn't it.

Deja vu.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> buying even a used/cheaper 980Ti is 100% pointless now
> 
> 1070 >= Titan X/980Ti .. Pascal > Maxwell


Now why would someone enter the used market? Nvidia doesnt make money that way.


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> The GTX 680 was mostly 30% faster than the 580 too wasn't it.
> 
> Deja vu.


Well, GTX680 was also a new 1.5 node jump card.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> A good 980ti second hand is way better than a 1080 FE, overclocked to 1500mhz it's not really very far behind a 1080 funder's edition at 2100mhz anyway.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> yep
> 
> all the goodies of Pascal + newer card
> 
> 1070 > 980Ti, deal with it


If GTX980 Ti was AMD card I would not worry. Because its Nvidia its totally different.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> If GTX980 Ti was AMD card I would not worry. Because its Nvidia its totally different.


This is true. Driver optimizations for Maxwell are so last year.


----------



## renx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Might want to check your math.


No, I made a mistake. I wrote 73 but I was thinking 63.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> A good 980ti second hand is way better than a 1080 FE, overclocked to 1500mhz it's not really very far behind a 1080 funder's edition at 2100mhz anyway.


Way better as in still slower when overclocked max vs a *stock* GTX 1080?
Way better as in hot and loud and drinks power like it was coke when overclocked and still cant match stock GTX 1080?
Way better as in no fastsync support or driver optimizations in the future?
Go away with your nonsense troll.

GTX 980Ti is basically dead as of now. Its not worth any more than $300 tops


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> If GTX980 Ti was AMD card I would not worry. Because its Nvidia its totally different.


Is that because one is like a fine wine and the other ages like fish brine or?

\


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> This is true. Driver optimizations for Maxwell are so last year.


Looking at benchmarks, The difference between GTX980 vs 980 Ti is smaller then GTX1080 vs GTX980 Ti. With prices being so high and considering cards like GTX1080 and GTX980 get a much longer life in terms of drivers I might just have to skip even Big Pascal is prices are too high.


----------



## Derp

I REALLY want to see a massive air cooler on one of these things or better yet a water block.









Is there a review in the list that set the fan to 100% for science?


----------



## carlhil2

I am STILL waiting for you guys to link me to the day one reviews of new gpus being pitted against only non-reference OCed cards...


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2016-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-review
> 
> Ashes of the Singularity, Extreme, 0x MSAA,
> GTX 1080
> 
> 1080p DX11: - 76.5fps
> 1080p DX12: - 77.8fps +1.69%
> 
> 1440p DX11: - 68.6fps
> 1440p DX12: - 68.9fps +0.43%
> 
> 4K DX11: - 53.7fps
> 4K DX11: - 53.3fps -0.74
> 
> I was correct all along based on the AotS leaked 1080 results. I don't know if the shaders were on or off. Good luck finding that.


This would mean there is still no async shaders on Nvidia... poor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Might want to check your math.


Not everyone is good with numbers. Maybe he can paint nice?


----------



## Icekilla

I have a couple questions... Asking again 'cause I got buried:

Are there any reviews of two GTX 1080 in SLI yet?
Do you HAVE to use the new SLI bridge or can you just use two old gen SLI bridges with two of these cards and get the same performance? That would be an interesting test... I mean, technically speaking, by using two old gen SLI bridges between the two cards you're enabling the possibility of having the dual link, right? Only way to find out would be testing and comparing... Unless Nvidia has stated something about this already?


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Way better as in still slower when overclocked max vs a *stock* GTX 1080?
> Way better as in hot and loud and drinks power like it was coke when overclocked and still cant match stock GTX 1080?
> Way better as in no fastsync support or driver optimizations in the future?
> Go away with your nonsense troll.
> 
> GTX 980Ti is basically dead as of now. Its not worth any more than $300 tops


lol what the 980ti is dead now? That was quick.

You are really pushing sales of these new cards aren't you


----------



## nakano2k1

Amazing performance and really decent power / performance as well.









The only thing that kills it is the fact that this will be close to or even possibly over 1000CDN here. 980ti's will fall through the floor and I really just can't justify the price increase just to have the "coolest fastest card".

Looks like i'll be picking up a 980ti or a 1070 depending on how good the price / performance numbers are in real life. Of course i'll be waiting for polaris numbers as well though...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla*
> 
> I have a couple questions... Asking again 'cause I got buried:
> 
> Are there any reviews of two GTX 1080 in SLI yet?
> Do you HAVE to use the new SLI bridge or can you just use two old gen SLI bridges with two of these cards and get the same performance? That would be an interesting test... I mean, technically speaking, by using two old gen SLI bridges between the two cards you're enabling the possibility of having the dual link, right? Only way to find out would be testing and comparing... Unless Nvidia has stated something about this already?


Nvidia gave only 1 card to reviewers. You can use old bridge but you need new one to get double the speed.


----------



## 44TZL

Where are the 1080 SLI results ???


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla*
> 
> I have a couple questions...
> 
> 
> Are there any reviews of two GTX 1080 in SLI yet?
> Do you HAVE to use the new SLI bridge or can you just use two old gen SLI bridges with these cards and get the same performance? That would be an interesting test...


I hadn't seen any SLI reviews yet.
No, you don't have to use the new sli bridge. But it should have added value.
Also this card support 3-4 way sli as normal, but according to reviews, you will need to contact nvidia for a special key or something. Nvidia seems to be looking for dual sli only with the new bridge.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> I always look of OC numbers under water, seems that the 1080 won't benefit much been on water since it have a low TDP. In my mind a 1080TI with water and a unlocked bios will be a beast...


And why cant there also be an unlocked bios for the regular 1080? Didnt we see power limits raised to like 25-30% with bios on the 980 and 980Tis?


----------



## gamervivek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I REALLY want to see a massive air cooler on one of these things or better yet a water block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a review in the list that set the fan to 100% for science?


Same after looking at those clocks in TPU's review.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Nvidia gave only 1 card to reviewers. You can use old bridge but you need new one to get double the speed.


Jays2cent got 3 it seems


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocvn*
> 
> Any triple/quad-sli confirm?


Some reviews stated that 3-4 sli is possible when getting a key (I guess software key?) to run it.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla*
> 
> I have a couple questions... Asking again 'cause I got buried:
> 
> Are there any reviews of two GTX 1080 in SLI yet?
> Do you HAVE to use the new SLI bridge or can you just use two old gen SLI bridges with two of these cards and get the same performance? That would be an interesting test... I mean, technically speaking, by using two old gen SLI bridges between the two cards you're enabling the possibility of having the dual link, right? Only way to find out would be testing and comparing... Unless Nvidia has stated something about this already?


No strangely there is no SLI reviews yet. Should arrive soon though


----------



## Randomdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Whopping *37% faster* than GTX 980Ti in 4K and 1440p
> Way way waaaaaay better than expected.
> I`m so buying this card!
> 
> Well done Nvidia. Holy crap it can fly


Do you know what overplaying is? You are overplaying so much, it ceases to look believable. I thought you were buying 2x1070's. They are not out yet, hold your horses. I guess when you're due for a break With no new GPU releases coming people tend to slack off, rookie mistake.

As for the card, not bad. Whoever buys the best performance this is the card for you. I would personally rather wait for the big dies and a meaningful (40+%) increase in performance.

All in all, what I gather from this is that the 1070 with worse memory bandwidth and 40% less throughput will disappoint greatly. A bit faster than a 980 perhaps.


----------



## bigjdubb

Damn this thread exploded while I was reading reviews. It looks to me like getting the founders edition isn't all that great of an idea if you really want to push clocks. We need custom boards with 8pin + 6pin and better cooling.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> lol what the 980ti is dead now? That was quick.
> 
> You are really pushing sales of these new cards aren't you


He gets one for free if he pushes hard enough.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Way better as in still slower when overclocked max vs a *stock* GTX 1080?
> Way better as in hot and loud and drinks power like it was coke when overclocked and still cant match stock GTX 1080?
> Way better as in no fastsync support or driver optimizations in the future?
> Go away with your nonsense troll.
> 
> GTX 980Ti is basically dead as of now. Its not worth any more than $300 tops


You might want to check some facts, since:
- 980Ti can overclock up to 50% which is much more than max of 30% 1080 is faster than it at stock
- 1080 is very, very hot card. It gets to 95°C and severely throttles within 30 minutes
- 1080 is as loud as stock TitanX, much louder than custom 980Tis
- there is no async support on 1080
- from whom's a you pull those nonsense statements about "driver optimizations"?

Stop trolling, please. Spreading FUD will maybe increase sales for Nvidia, but in the long term it will hurt you guys.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Damn this thread exploded while I was reading reviews. It looks to me like getting the founders edition isn't all that great of an idea if you really want to push clocks. We need custom boards with 8pin + 6pin and better cooling.


Damn straight. The flounder edition reeks of milking early adopters.


----------



## lolfail9001

By the way, where are the hwbot submissions?

EDIT: Nevermind, i forgot these are reviewers only.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Where's 2.5GHz?


----------



## Imouto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamervivek*
> 
> It is?
> 
> TPU's ref. 980Ti review showed that the reference card was held back because the performance improvement was way less than the overclock, it isn't the same with 1080 where it'smuch more in line with it.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980_Ti/34.html


U drunk or wut? If the GTX 1080 scales better with clocks it hitting anywhere near 2500 Mhz is game, set and match for Pascal. And I can totally see it with custom coolers.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> By the way, where are the hwbot submissions?


Not yet, wait a little more and will show up...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Where's 2.5GHz?


Water Cooling I hope.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> He gets one for free if he pushes hard enough.


980ti, pronounced dead on 17/05/2016

Was a short life of 11 months.

It was a good life though, it won benchmarks, it won our hearts.

RIP


----------



## NvNw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> And why cant there also be an unlocked bios for the regular 1080? Didnt we see power limits raised to like 25-30% with bios on the 980 and 980Tis?


I didn't say it wont be unlocked bios for the 1080, what i say is that higher TDP cards see higher gains going with water cooling than lower TDP, probably with the 1080 you will hit your maximum overclock with less TDP that the TI, the same happen with the 980 and 980TI.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> All in all, what I gather from this is that the 1070 with worse memory bandwidth and 40% less throughput will disappoint greatly. *A bit faster than a 980 perhaps*.


wow

you cant *really* believe that

1070 (aka a mini-1080) will be >= Titan X/980Ti and will sell like 970 did or better


----------



## NicksTricks007

Good showing, but not unexpected. We all had a general idea of how this card would perform. I'm still on the fence about getting one of these, a 1070, a Polaris, or a Vega card. $700 for only 20%-35% faster than what are soon to be relegated to a $350 980ti and Fury X doesn't seem worth it for my needs. But, if the 1070 ends up 10% faster than those for $380 or Polaris 10 equal to them for $300. That's where my money will go.


----------



## Redwoodz

You know it is really kind of amazing how all of a sudden the FuryX is a better card than the 980Ti in 1440p.

Those waiting for the 1070 remember it will only have GDDR5. Is the 1080 worth it? How much will 980Ti's drop?


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> You might want to check some facts, since:
> - 980Ti can overclock up to 50% which is much more than max of 30% 1080 is faster than it at stock
> - 1080 is very, very hot card. It gets to 95°C and severely throttles within 30 minutes
> - 1080 is as loud as stock TitanX, much louder than custom 980Tis
> - there is no async support on 1080
> - from whom's a you pull those nonsense statements about "driver optimizations"?
> 
> Stop trolling, please. Spreading FUD will maybe increase sales for Nvidia, but in the long term it will hurt you guys.


50% clocks does not mean 50% more speed.
And even 50% OC on clocks, the 1080 at stock runs better than 980 TI with a 50% OC.
And we still hadn't seen water-cooled card performance, were temps stop being an issue and we will be able to see the real potential of the card.
Also 1080 will also get costume coolers as well (and they should be even cheaper than the FE).
There is async support on 1080. Claiming there isn't is a full out lie.
The basic pre-OC of the 980 TI, was running at 84 max degrees, 2 over the 1080. 95 degrees is when opening the OC and increasing thermal limiter.


----------



## SKYMTL

So good to be back in one of my old stomping grounds!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defoler*
> 
> Some reviews stated that 3-4 sli is possible when getting a key (I guess software key?) to run it.


3-4 Way SLI is an interesting affair going forward. I thin I had a good hour discussion with NVIDIA about this and I certainly won't blow it well out of proportion like some folks have. Here are the cliff's notes:

- 2 Way SLI is being focused on from a DRIVER development perspective

- 3+Way SLI will be supported to a certain point within the drivers for Pascal cards but the primary focus will be 2 Way

- For more than 2-Way SLI within DX12 NVIDIA is putting control in the developer's hands through the API's Mutli Display Adapter feature (ie: driver agnostic)

- In order to get access to 3+Way SLI in DX11 games or DX12 without MDA support, you will need NVIDIA's Enthusiast Key. However, performance is not guaranteed.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Forsakenfire

Well I think I'm gonna get one of these cause sli just causes too many problems on some games, but I think I'll wait til a classified version comes out, if these reference boards can get around a 10% overclock, I can't wait to see what a custom board with binned gpus can do.


----------



## Icekilla

I still don't get it, though:

Electrically speaking, what's the difference between the new gen SLI bridge and using two old gen SLI bridges with the two GTX 1080 to have the extra bandwidth? More specifically, why will I have the extra BW only with the newer gen bridge?

Why would this down below differ from using the new gen bridge to connect the two cards? If there's any electrical engineer who might have an idea, I'd like to know...


----------



## Potatolisk

Performance is awesome. Performance/prize is average.


----------



## nani17

Some reviews show GTA 4K 70 FPS then 40 then 32??


----------



## Menta

Not bad at all, performance wise an all but still think the price to high 500 or 550, cant wait to see what Asus and MSI, and other brands have to offer down the road


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I REALLY want to see a massive air cooler on one of these things or better yet a water block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a review in the list that set the fan to 100% for science?


Looks like PCGamesHardware put an Artic Accelero on one.


----------



## airfathaaaaa

During a briefing call today, NVIDIA confirmed that their latest line-up of graphics cards *will indeed natively support Async compute.* Furthermore, *they clarified that this has been achieved without the need for context switching*. When discussing Async Compute, *NVIDIA discussed the current testing procedure and explained basing results on Ashes of the Singularity isn't the best idea*. They elaborated on this *and explained that more games would be released very soon using this intriguing technology*. Whether or not, NVIDIA's implementation is as effective as the competition remains to be seen. Nevertheless, it's great to see NVIDIA tackling this controversial topic head-on and explaining that Pascal will have native support for Async Compute

http://www.eteknix.com/nvidia-confirms-pascal-natively-supports-asynchronous-compute/

i guess thats why those dx12 results are so fishy lol


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> where's 2.5ghz?
> 
> where's 67C?
> 
> #200forwhat


You don't sound too happy, what seems to be the problem young man? whole lot of salt being thrown around today, Lol, you guys...


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> During a briefing call today, NVIDIA confirmed that their latest line-up of graphics cards *will indeed natively support Async compute.* Furthermore, *they clarified that this has been achieved without the need for context switching*. When discussing Async Compute, *NVIDIA discussed the current testing procedure and explained basing results on Ashes of the Singularity isn't the best idea*. They elaborated on this *and explained that more games would be released very soon using this intriguing technology*. Whether or not, NVIDIA's implementation is as effective as the competition remains to be seen. Nevertheless, it's great to see NVIDIA tackling this controversial topic head-on and explaining that Pascal will have native support for Async Compute
> 
> http://www.eteknix.com/nvidia-confirms-pascal-natively-supports-asynchronous-compute/


Nvidia have my babies


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Where's 2.5GHz?


Considering even the resident rumor spec with undisclosed sources claims that those were not achievable on air, it was hot air by clickbait sites.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> You don't sound too happy, what seems to be the problem young man?


He wants to be paid by nV, but refuses to $hill. Ignite him /sarcasm!


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defoler*
> 
> 50% clocks does not mean 50% more speed.
> And even 50% OC on clocks, the 1080 at stock runs better than 980 TI with a 50% OC.
> And we still hadn't seen water-cooled card performance, were temps stop being an issue and we will be able to see the real potential of the card.
> Also 1080 will also get costume coolers as well (and they should be even cheaper than the FE).
> There is async support on 1080. Claiming there isn't is a full out lie.
> The basic pre-OC of the 980 TI, was running at 84 max degrees, 2 over the 1080. 95 degrees is when opening the OC and increasing thermal limiter.


1. 50% higher clock is always 50% more speed. It's simple math, trust me, I'm from the Internet,
2. No. 1080 runs 20-30% faster stock for stock than 980Ti. It can't run faster than 50% faster 980Ti, but then again, it's math.
3. FE is not water-cooled. Have you seen water-cooled 980Ti?
4. Unfortunately, I'm afraid they won't be.
5. Switching from DX11 to DX12 in Ashes (judging by earlier scores posted here) gives no performance boost, which is a full out proof there is no async shaders support.
6. No.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla*
> 
> I still don't get it, though:
> 
> Electrically speaking, what's the difference between the new gen SLI bridge and using two old gen SLI bridges with the two GTX 1080 to have the extra bandwidth? More specifically, why will I have the extra BW only with the newer gen bridge?
> 
> Why would this down below differ from using the new gen bridge to connect the two cards? If there's any electrical engineer who might have an idea, I'd like to know...


http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/GeForce-GTX-1080-8GB-Founders-Edition-Review-GP104-Brings-Pascal-Gamers/SLI-C


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nani17*
> 
> Some reviews show GTA 4K 70 FPS then 40 then 32??


It all depends on the internal settings of the game. Personally, I pushed mine to the absolute max settings. I believe memory usage was ~5.6GB with everything maxed. That KILLS performance on the GTX 980 and Fury X
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla*
> 
> I still don't get it, though:
> 
> Electrically speaking, what's the difference between the new gen SLI bridge and using two old gen SLI bridges with the two GTX 1080 to have the extra bandwidth? More specifically, why will I have the extra BW only with the newer gen bridge?
> 
> Why would this down below differ from using the new gen bridge to connect the two cards? If there's any electrical engineer who might have an idea, I'd like to know...


Electrically there's nothing really all that different but the pathways on the HB and LED bridges allow for a higher bandwidth connection. Essentially, the older bridges worked at 400MHz while the new ones work in a quasi dual channel mode at 650MHz.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> where's 2.5ghz?
> 
> where's 67C?
> 
> #200forwhat


You really fell for 67°C at 1,144GHz?


----------



## mouacyk

Overclocked/Stock gaming performance comparison between 1080 FE and AIB 980 Ti:

BF3:
Stock 1080: 137.3fps @ 1898MHz
OC 1080: 154.9fps @ 2114MHz
OC 980Ti: 137.7fps @ 1517MHz

At maximum capabilites in non-VR gaming, the lead is only 12.5% at best for the 1080 FE. As the temps on the 1080 have been shown to rise up to 83C, the clock can fall to as low as 1600MHz making it even slower than the OC 980Ti. The only options that will consistently beat an OC'ed 980Ti is a water-cooled or AIB 1080 that keeps its temps in check. The FE definitely isn't a great upgrade.

On other notes, FastSync will be coming to Maxwell and even Kepler (PCPer). It's a new fixed-refresh frame buffering system designed to eliminate tearing and drastically reduce input latency. PCPer has measured it to only add about 8ms to latency compared to no VSync. Traditional VSync doubles the latency and causes fps drops to half. Adaptive VSync was an improvement to VSync, by recovering from the fps drop as fast as possible but still suffered the same latency penalty. As a Maxwell owner, cannot wait for FastSync to drop in the next drivers.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> You don't sound too happy, what seems to be the problem young man? whole lot of salt being thrown around today, Lol, you guys...


the 2.5ghz will probably get a watercooled edition.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Overclocked/Stock gaming performance comparison between 1080 FE and AIB 980 Ti:
> BF3:
> Stock 1080: 137.3fps @ 1898MHz
> OC 1080: 154.9fps @ 2114MHz
> OC 980Ti: 137.7fps @ 1517MHz


Don't post this kind of thing, you will make mario mad.


----------



## carlhil2

I am just laughing at some of you, acting like babies, wow...


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla*
> 
> I still don't get it, though:
> 
> Electrically speaking, what's the difference between the new gen SLI bridge and using two old gen SLI bridges with the two GTX 1080 to have the extra bandwidth? More specifically, why will I have the extra BW only with the newer gen bridge?
> 
> Why would this down below differ from using the new gen bridge to connect the two cards? If there's any electrical engineer who might have an idea, I'd like to know...


The new SLI connection is different from the old SLI connection.

Previously you had only two connectors. Now there are three (watch the actual card). A small one in the middle is acting as a "middle man" in order to allow higher speeds somehow.
It could also be that the specialised bridge is not just a connector but also has something inside running.


----------



## tajoh111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamervivek*
> 
> Which side of the Hanlon's razor you lie on?


Read your original post I was referring too. There is no coherency. If english is your second language I could understand this but I have seen enough of your posts that I would expect something clearer and better organized. There is a certain irony about referring to Hanlon's razor if you read your original post.

This is a thread where we are talking about and comparing reviews. If you think this card should be compared to overclocked gtx 980 ti in a review thread, expect people to think your talking about the reviews should be showing this card compared to overclocked cards which would be atypical of a usual review.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> On other notes, FastSync will be coming to Maxwell and even Kepler (PCPer). It's a new fixed-refresh frame buffering system designed to eliminate tearing and drastically reduce input latency. PCPer has measured it to only add about 8ms to latency compared to no VSync. Traditional VSync doubles the latency and causes fps drops to half. Adaptive VSync was an improvement to VSync, by recovering from the fps drop as fast as possible but still suffered the same latency penalty. As a Maxwell owner, cannot wait for FastSync to drop in the next drivers.


so just a driver update and *everyone* gets some awesome new version of Vsync now ?

*source ?*


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> so just a driver update and *everyone* gets some awesome new version of Vsync now ?
> 
> *source ?*


PCPer GTX 1080 Review


----------



## thegreatsquare

The way the 1080 sips power is amazing, bodes well for mobile gamers.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> You might want to check some facts, since:
> - 980Ti can overclock up to 50% which is much more than max of 30% 1080 is faster than it at stock


What on earth have you been smoking?
Gigabyte GTX 980Ti Xtreme at 1420MHz is 20% faster than stock GTX 980Ti.
Oh wait, GTX 1080 *stock* is still 15% faster.









And it can overclock too....
Quote:


> - 1080 is very, very hot card. It gets to 95°C and severely throttles within 30 minutes


No it doesnt. It throttles slightly at a certain temperature, but the FPS loss is still minimal, almost non existent. There are reviews from OP that have a graph that shows FPS.
The temperature during HotHardware overclock to 2100MHz gave them max 65C.
LOL
Quote:


> - 1080 is as loud as stock TitanX, much louder than custom 980Tis


Err what did you expect? AIBs have always been better than reference models. Oh wait, you can get AIB with same noise levels as AIBs from 980Ti as well...For cheaper than reference 1080.
LOL
Quote:


> - there is no async support on 1080


There is no async support on GTX 980Ti either, but Pascal and GTX 1080 have better Preemtion which is exclusive to Pascal which should help speed up performance on async games.
LOL
Quote:


> - from whom's a you pull those nonsense statements about "driver optimizations"?


From years and years of history.

Seriously, if you dont know anything about what you are talking about, its very easy to sign out of this forum.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Overclocked/Stock gaming performance comparison between 1080 FE and AIB 980 Ti:
> 
> BF3:
> Stock 1080: 137.3fps @ 1898MHz
> OC 1080: 154.9fps @ 2114MHz
> OC 980Ti: 137.7fps @ 1517MHz


Not impressive at all, the 1080 is really just a stopgap until the 1080 Ti, but if you were planning on getting a 980 Ti now then it makes sense to just go with the 1080 now anyways. 12-13% faster when both are OCed is laughable though. Expected 20-30%, maybe with watercooling, but thats not a practical solution for everyone.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> 5. Switching from DX11 to DX12 in Ashes (judging by earlier scores posted here) gives no performance boost, which is a full out proof there is no async shaders support.
> 6. No.


This is patently untrue. With a fast enough multi core CPU the DX11 version of Ashes runs just as fast as the DX12 version, if not slightly faster. In order to achieve PROPER results in Ashes, you CANNOT use the built-in benchmark's log file.

Pascal includes hardware schedulers built and optimized specifically for Async workloads, including dynamic load balacing and full preemption.









Here's the PresentMon output for Ashes in both DX11 and DX12. NVIDIA has made huge strides with driver improvements for the GTX 980 Ti while AMD's latest driver actually lowers their performance somewhat not due to Async but rather they seem to have issues with higher levels of MSAA in this game.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> On other notes, FastSync will be coming to Maxwell and even Kepler (PCPer). It's a new fixed-refresh frame buffering system designed to eliminate tearing and drastically reduce input latency. PCPer has measured it to only add about 8ms to latency compared to no VSync. Traditional VSync doubles the latency and causes fps drops to half. Adaptive VSync was an improvement to VSync, by recovering from the fps drop as fast as possible but still suffered the same latency penalty. As a Maxwell owner, cannot wait for FastSync to drop in the next drivers.


finally some info on fast sync and maxwell, thanks


----------



## Sleazybigfoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Not impressive at all, the 1080 is really just a stopgap until the 1080 Ti, but if you were planning on getting a 980 Ti now then it makes sense to just go with the 1080 now anyways. 12-13% faster when both are OCed is laughable though. Expected 20-30%, maybe with watercooling, but thats not a practical solution for everyone.


I agree, I don't think it's that impressive. However if I look at it from my current GPU (HD7950) I think it's awesome. I'd triple my FPS. Comparing it to a GTX 970, it doubles your FPS.

But yeah, in general it's not impressive.


----------



## ChevChelios

people compare a mildly OCed stock 1080 with crappy cooler and early OC tools on the first day with the best OCed 980Ti available @ 1500+ Mhz and expect to be taken seriously ?

wow

I guess they'll just ignore the later 2200-2400+ Mhz 1080 results then


----------



## Cyph3r

These results seem somewhat underwhelming to be considering the hype train


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> people compare a mildly OCed stock 1080 with crappy cooler and early OC tools on the first day with the best OCed 980Ti available @ 1500+ Mhz and expect to be taken seriously ?
> 
> wow
> 
> I guess they'll just ignore the later 2200-2400+ Mhz 1080 results then


i think most people are just saying the founder's edition and it's limitations, price and cooling is basically trash.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> You don't sound too happy, what seems to be the problem young man? whole lot of salt being thrown around today, Lol, you guys...


Hey, I will admit that if this card can be had for $599, then I say go for it. But at $699 for the FE and how bad it seems to cool, no freaking way. If a Classified can come in for $699 or less, then I can't blame anyone for picking it up. But what is EVGA's incentive to price a Classified for less than the FE? Or MSI, Gigabyte or Asus for that matter?


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> i think most people are just saying the founder's edition and it's limitations, price and cooling is basically trash.


jsut above on the previous page they are saying the 1080 is not fast enough for them compared to a 1500+ Mhz 980Ti ......


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> What on earth have you been smoking?
> Gigabyte GTX 980Ti Xtreme at 1420MHz is 20% faster than stock GTX 980Ti.
> Oh wait, GTX 1080 *stock* is still 15% faster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it can overclock too....
> No it doesnt. It throttles slightly at a certain temperature, but the FPS loss is still minimal, almost non existent. There are reviews from OP that have a graph that shows FPS.
> The temperature during HotHardware overclock to 2100MHz gave them max 65C.
> LOL
> Err what did you expect? AIBs have always been better than reference models. Oh wait, you can get AIB with same noise levels as AIBs from 980Ti as well...For cheaper than reference 1080.
> LOL
> There is no async support on GTX 980Ti either, but Pascal and GTX 1080 have better Preemtion which is exclusive to Pascal which should help speed up performance on async games.
> LOL
> From years and years of history.
> 
> Seriously, if you dont know anything about what you are talking about, its very easy to sign out of this forum.


Oh, LOL, stop it. You can stop now. You will get your cookie from Nvidia.









1. 980Ti at 1420MHz? Really, can you show me that card? Because I can't find it.
2. No, not really: Techpowerup got it throttle from boost 1800 to base 1600 already at 82°C.
3. No, you will never see 2,1Hz at 65°C. Stop the FUD please.
4. Still, moment ago you lied about async on 1080. Not you say there ain't any.


----------



## ChevChelios

I agree that the reference cooler is crap, but otherwise its awesome

custom cards are going to rule the benches


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> These results seem somewhat underwhelming to be considering the hype train


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> i think most people are just saying the founder's edition and it's limitations, price and cooling is basically trash.


Exactly.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> people compare a mildly OCed stock 1080 with crappy cooler and early OC tools on the first day with the best OCed 980Ti available @ 1500+ Mhz and expect to be taken seriously ?
> 
> wow
> 
> I guess they'll just ignore the later 2200-2300+ Mhz 1080 results then


Well, it's either a crappy cooler or an overpriced thermal insulator that doesn't provide much more headroom. Pick your poison.

We will discuss 2.5GHz GTX 1080's when they get here. 2200-2300 isn't that much different than 2114MHz, so not worth discussing and no FE thus far has reached 2200 (link if you've found one). Unless you need it for VR, the value just isn't there for $700, when you can get a used 980Ti for $400 and get 87.5% of the performance.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Power limited OC results. Somewhat bummed.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> These results seem somewhat underwhelming to be considering the hype train


for 800 euro sure is


----------



## xzamples

how much did nvidia pay for this?


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> jsut above on the previous page they are saying the 1080 is not fast enough for them compared to a 1500+ Mhz 980Ti ......


The whole package is the problem, if there was a custom variant that clocked to 2250 with an awesome cooler for the same or lesser price it'd be freaking amazing.

This first edition is not that impressive, they've taken their awesome new tech and dumbed it down into a highly profitable product.


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> This is patently untrue. With a fast enough multi core CPU the DX11 version of Ashes runs just as fast as the DX12 version, if not slightly faster. In order to achieve PROPER results in Ashes, you CANNOT use the built-in benchmark's log file.
> 
> Pascal includes hardware schedulers built and optimized specifically for Async workloads, including dynamic load balacing and full preemption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Perfmon output for Ashes in both DX11 and DX12. NVIDIA has made huge strides with driver improvements for the GTX 980 Ti while AMD's latest driver actually lowers their performance somewhat not due to Async but rather they seem to have issues with higher levels of MSAA in this game.


really nvidia has hardware sc now? i guess they forgot that when they said "it will get achieved by drivers" some days ago

also mixing up async timewrap with async compute on a post just to make it sound better doesnt really help


----------



## rv8000

Pleased and disappointed at the same time. Seems like a great card overall but the FE isn't worth it, smeh cooler and only 1x8pin are probably hurting this card a lot. Looking forward to seeing the AIB cards and what pascal can really do!

Looks like enthusiasts are getting stuck with fixing all the bios limitations once again







, as far as overclocking is concerned.


----------



## Mhill2029

Not too shabby at all from what I can see, but at those higher resolutions the gap closes quite a bit between Titan X and 1080. But still rather impressive considering it uses 1 power connector. Pascal Titan is going to be a beastie if this is anything to go by.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> people compare a mildly OCed stock 1080 with crappy cooler and early OC tools on the first day with the best OCed 980Ti available @ 1500+ Mhz and expect to be taken seriously ?
> 
> wow
> 
> I guess they'll just ignore the later 2200-2400+ Mhz 1080 results then


+1


----------



## ChevChelios

reference being crappy only reflects on the reference, not on the whole card/chip


----------



## st0necold

Well, now I'm happy holding on to my 980ti's.... The 1080 is marginally faster-- but marginally means that my games will not look any different then they will currently.

Hopefully the 1080ti can offer some REALISTIC difference between the 980ti


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> 1. 980Ti at 1420MHz? Really, can you show me that card? Because I can't find it.


https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GTX_980_Ti_XtremeGaming/27.html


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> Electrically there's nothing really all that different but the pathways on the HB and LED bridges allow for a higher bandwidth connection. Essentially, the older bridges worked at 400MHz while the new ones work in a quasi dual channel mode at 650MHz.


Makes me wonder what is so hard that they have to keep giving us tiny improvements and slow speeds. If we already have Ethernet cables at 850-1000MHz Nvidia should have just used like 4 RJ45 ports on the top of their card and connected them together that way







haha


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> reference being crappy only reflects on the reference, not on the whole card/chip


But people have only seen the reference card, and that is what is being discussed.


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> What on earth have you been smoking?
> Gigabyte GTX 980Ti Xtreme at 1420MHz is 20% faster than stock GTX 980Ti.
> Oh wait, GTX 1080 *stock* is still 15% faster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it can overclock too....
> No it doesnt. It throttles slightly at a certain temperature, but the FPS loss is still minimal, almost non existent. There are reviews from OP that have a graph that shows FPS.
> The temperature during HotHardware overclock to 2100MHz gave them max 65C.
> LOL
> Err what did you expect? AIBs have always been better than reference models. Oh wait, you can get AIB with same noise levels as AIBs from 980Ti as well...For cheaper than reference 1080.
> LOL
> There is no async support on GTX 980Ti either, but Pascal and GTX 1080 have better Preemtion which is exclusive to Pascal which should help speed up performance on async games.
> LOL
> From years and years of history.
> 
> Seriously, if you dont know anything about what you are talking about, its very easy to sign out of this forum.


someone literally posted this

and here we are again trying to bash everything we see


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> 1. 50% higher clock is always 50% more speed. It's simple math, trust me, I'm from the Internet,
> 2. No. 1080 runs 20-30% faster stock for stock than 980Ti. It can't run faster than 50% faster 980Ti, but then again, it's math.
> 3. FE is not water-cooled. Have you seen water-cooled 980Ti?
> 4. Unfortunately, I'm afraid they won't be.
> 5. Switching from DX11 to DX12 in Ashes (judging by earlier scores posted here) gives no performance boost, which is a full out proof there is no async shaders support.
> 6. No.


1. That is not true. A 1000 HP car will not do 50% more speed than a 500 HP car. I'm afraid the internet can not be trusted today.
2. 980 TI max OCed doesn't give 50% more fps, and it still gives less fps than stock 1080. That is also math.
3. You are comparing aftermarket cards to stock card, and talk about water-cooled? And yes, there are classified water-cooled 980 TI cards. My cards also have water-cooling blocks on them. You should see them. They are awesome!
4. Because your crystal ball said so?
5. That is again, a lie. You sir, seems to be full of lies today.
6. Yes. See point 5.


----------



## ChevChelios

people are funny if they expected 1080 to outright destroy the 980Ti somehow

thats would require something like 50-60% or more increase and thats just *impossible*

however it destroyed the 980 and beat 980Ti stock by a respectable margin which is the best that could have been


----------



## steen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> During a briefing call today, NVIDIA confirmed that their latest line-up of graphics cards *will indeed natively support Async compute.* Furthermore, *they clarified that this has been achieved without the need for context switching*. When discussing Async Compute, *NVIDIA discussed the current testing procedure and explained basing results on Ashes of the Singularity isn't the best idea*. They elaborated on this *and explained that more games would be released very soon using this intriguing technology*. Whether or not, NVIDIA's implementation is as effective as the competition remains to be seen. Nevertheless, it's great to see NVIDIA tackling this controversial topic head-on and explaining that Pascal will have native support for Async Compute
> 
> http://www.eteknix.com/nvidia-confirms-pascal-natively-supports-asynchronous-compute/
> 
> i guess thats why those dx12 results are so fishy lol


Sure, it's called preemption. They even tell you they context switch at <100us. Run the queues dry or preempt at pixel/vertex or thread level. They have no choice but to downplay AOTS. At least DX11->DX12 doesn't stall like Maxwell did, but their uArch doesn't gain. You can bet they optimized the hell out of their review DX12 driver for this game.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> really nvidia has hardware sc now? i guess they forgot that when they said "it will get achieved by drivers" some days ago
> 
> also mixing up async timewrap with async compute on a post just to make it sound better doesnt really help


However they are achieving it, if those numbers are right it is almost 30% faster in DX12 than DX11. So not sure what the complaint is, isn't performance what matters?


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> These results seem somewhat underwhelming to be considering the hype train


I wouldn't say that underwhelming.
We get a mid-rage actually card, much faster then all previous gen cards but a good margin (way more than the previous na-sayers claim of just 10%), which might give us in interesting indication of how fast the full chip with HBM2 are going to be.


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> people are funny if they expected 1080 to outright destroy the 980Ti somehow
> 
> thats would require something like 50-60% or more increase and thats just *impossible*
> 
> however it destroyed the 980 and beat 980Ti stock by a respectable margin which is the best that could have been


What do you mean impossible?
The 1080 according to all reviews, is faster than the 980 TI but a large margin, in every game.
It is out right better, and that is even before we see aftermarket cooling solutions, which a cheaper price tag.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defoler*
> 
> I wouldn't say that underwhelming.
> We get a mid-rage actually card, much faster then all previous gen cards but a good margin (way more than the previous na-sayers claim of just 10%), which might give us in interesting indication of how fast the full chip with HBM2 are going to be.


Agreed it's a great chip, just the focker's edition is a pile of poop.

The full chip with HBM2 will be incredible.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defoler*
> 
> What do you mean impossible?
> The 1080 according to all reviews, is faster than the 980 TI but a large margin, in every game.
> It is out right better, and that is even before we see *aftermarket cooling solutions, which a cheaper price tag*.


You hope.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defoler*
> 
> I wouldn't say that underwhelming.
> We get a mid-rage actually card, much faster then all previous gen cards but a good margin (way more than the previous na-sayers claim of just 10%), which might give us in interesting indication of how fast the full chip with HBM2 are going to be.


50% more Cores, 2x Memory Bandwidth but slower clock speeds. We can expect 35-40% more performance.


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> someone literally posted this
> 
> and here we are again trying to bash everything we see


They opened the thermal limiter up to 95 degrees, which causes the card to go there.
If they kept it at 85 degrees, the card would throttle down quicker and stay at 85 degrees (or at least it should be).


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 50% more Cores, 2x Memory Bandwidth but slower clock speeds. We can expect 35-40% more performance.


35-40% more performance than the 1080? I wouldn't mind that








But I would wait for the cards to actually come out at the end of the year (or hopefully closer).


----------



## mouacyk

The NVidia coolaid is flowing freely today.

A 2.1GHz FE at best is only 12.5% faster (non-VR) than a 1.5GHz 980Ti for $50 more than 980Ti MSRP and some $300 more than 980Ti value today. A stock FE only matches the same OCed 980 Ti.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defoler*
> 
> They opened the thermal limiter up to 95 degrees, which causes the card to go there.
> If they kept it at 85 degrees, the card would throttle down quicker and stay at 85 degrees (or at least it should be).


The full chip is gonna get real hot. Will be a watercooler's dream though probably.

They may even have to release it with an AIO like AMD fury X.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GTX_980_Ti_XtremeGaming/27.html


I still don't see a 1420MHz card. It's a regular 1215MHz card. Every single 980Ti and TitanX out there can overclock to 1420MHz boost clock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defoler*
> 
> 1. That is not true. A 1000 HP car will not do 50% more speed than a 500 HP car. I'm afraid the internet can not be trusted today.
> 2. 980 TI max OCed doesn't give 50% more fps, and it still gives less fps than stock 1080. That is also math.
> 3. You are comparing aftermarket cards to stock card, and talk about water-cooled? And yes, there are classified water-cooled 980 TI cards. My cards also have water-cooling blocks on them. You should see them. They are awesome!
> 4. Because your crystal ball said so?
> 5. That is again, a lie. You sir, seems to be full of lies today.
> 6. Yes. See point 5.


1. No, a 150mph car is exactly 50% faster than a 100mph running car. Simple math. Trust the Internet!








2. 980Ti running at 1350MHz boost clock then overclocked to 2GHz will give 50% more performance. I bet so!
3. Well, yes.







) We did that. Of course I said 1080 can be overclocked too.
4. Just my opinion.
5 & 6. It's not my idea. Someone else posted those results.


----------



## flippin_waffles

Dam, pretty disappointing after all the hype. At least they won't have trouble meeting the demand with their limited stock.







I think Polaris is going to sell like hotcakes, especially after people are starting to wake up to NV's consumer price gouging tactics that's been happening for several years.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> The full chip is gonna get real hot. Will be a watercooler's dream though probably.
> 
> They may even have to release it with an AIO like AMD fury X.


Yes. That's why GP100 runs at only 1328/1460, not like 1080.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> The NVidia coolaid is flowing freely today.
> 
> A 2.1GHz FE at best is only 12.5% faster (non-VR) than a 1.5GHz 980Ti for $50 more than 980Ti MSRP and some $300 more than 980Ti value today. A stock FE only matches the same OCed 980 Ti.


Source?


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steen*
> 
> Sure, it's called preemption. They even tell you they context switch at <100us. Run the queues dry or preempt at pixel/vertex or thread level. They have no choice but to downplay AOTS. At least DX11->DX12 doesn't stall like Maxwell did, but their uArch doesn't gain. You can bet they optimized the hell out of their review DX12 driver for this game.


yeah they are calling the vr async timewrap as async compute literally in just one day they changed its name..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> However they are achieving it, if those numbers are right it is almost 30% faster in DX12 than DX11. So not sure what the complaint is, isn't performance what matters?


problem is its not consistent to anything we have seen so far not even the latests 1080 p benches on aots is showing such a improvement its just like the guru3d one showing a 44% increase and a 57% from fury (and that was on high with some options on low lol) what they forgot that the benches are public or something?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> yeah they are calling the vr async timewrap as async compute literally in just one day they changed its name..
> problem is its not consistent to anything we have seen so far not even the latests 1080 p benches on aots is showing such a improvement its just like the guru3d one showing a 44% increase and a 57% from fury (and that was on high with some options on low lol) what they forgot that the benches are public or something?


Even more: there is not a single official benchmark result online for Ashes. For some reason, Nvidia is avoiding it?


----------



## flippin_waffles

Any DX12 Hitman benchmarks?


----------



## Mhill2029

The 2-Way SLI limit is a kick in the nuts, I doubt anyone will try 3 or 4 since it'll probably be far worse than previous architectures. But meh....


----------



## BinaryDemon

Relax people, the GTX980Ti is still a great card even if it's value is about to drop significantly.


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I still don't see a 1420MHz card. It's a regular 1215MHz card. Every single 980Ti and TitanX out there can overclock to 1420MHz boost clock.
> 1. No, a 150mph car is exactly 50% faster than a 100mph running car. Simple math. Trust the Internet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. 980Ti running at 1350MHz boost clock then overclocked to 2GHz will give 50% more performance. I bet so!
> 3. Well, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) We did that. Of course I said 1080 can be overclocked too.
> 4. Just my opinion.
> 5 & 6. It's not my idea. Someone else posted those results.


1. You are not comparing a 150mph car to a 100 mph car. Cores = HP, not speed. FPS = speed. At 1.5ghz the 980 TI does not give 150% fps of the 1080. Your math mr. "internet", again is questionable at best.
2. I would like to see a stock 980 TI boost clocked to 2ghz without LN2. You lost the bet.
3. You did not water-cooled the 1080. Unless again, your crystal ball etc etc.
4. You say math than opinion? Does your math is also your opinion? Seems so tbh.
5. Someone also posted opposite results. Quoting someone who said a lie, does not make you a truth teller. Just FYI. You should also check your sources mr. internet.


----------



## EightDee8D

So, 699$ for a F.E.K.M.E. edition which runs hot, throttles, and goes down to it's base clock. provides same %performance (~35%) improvement that tx gave over 980. limited by TDP hmm.

for 550$ i could see this is selling like hot cakes. but whatever, card is great *good*. but i'll wait for AIB cards with better cooler and more tdp cards


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Even more: there is not a single official benchmark result online for Ashes. For some reason, Nvidia is avoiding it?


Reviews had to avoid leaks so official runs are offline on benchmarks, duh.


----------



## Pragmatist

This thread is moving so fast.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flippin_waffles*
> 
> Dam, pretty disappointing after all the hype. At least they won't have trouble meeting the demand with their limited stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Polaris is going to sell like hotcakes, especially after people are starting to wake up to NV's consumer price gouging tactics that's been happening for several years.


We don't know how Polaris will perform atm, but every leak has basically downplayed its performance. However, it all depends on the price, because if the 1070 can perform better than a 980Ti for $379 and Polaris goes for $300+ it'd be down right stupid to go with the Polaris card. Once again, it's best to wait for them to release their news to the public before speculating any further.


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Even more: there is not a single official benchmark result online for Ashes. For some reason, Nvidia is avoiding it?


What do you mean by official? I see a ton of reviews using the AoS benchmark.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Source?


All detailed here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1600401/various-gtx-1080-reviews/270#post_25168609


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> really nvidia has hardware sc now? i guess they forgot that when they said "it will get achieved by drivers" some days ago
> 
> also mixing up async timewrap with async compute on a post just to make it sound better doesnt really help


Granted, lumping the two into the same context is a mistake but I have yet to see anything that points towards NVIDIA NOT making significant changes to the way their architecture handles Async workloads. Everything points towards substantial improvements.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Even more: there is not a single official benchmark result online for Ashes. For some reason, Nvidia is avoiding it?


Because the benchmark results were under full NDA.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I still don't see a 1420MHz card. It's a regular 1215MHz card. Every single 980Ti and TitanX out there can overclock to 1420MHz boost clock.


It's running 1418 out of the box. Not overclocked. It ran overclocked at 1492.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flippin_waffles*
> 
> Any DX12 Hitman benchmarks?


Pretty much all of the reviews I saw had DX12 Hitman.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Lets be honest we want AIB custom designs for MORE POWER and to slap em under water, even the best air coolers are crap ( I dont know if you can say that here or some 5 year olds will be insulted ) for example my 970gtx under the so called one of the "best" custom cooler the one on msi gaming it hit 88c under full load while overclocked and overvolted while screaming like a pig, it's fullcover block or even aio or go home. Yea aircoolers work while u dont overvolt much and are deaf but that's it.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It's running 1418 out of the box. Not overclocked.
> Pretty much all of the reviews I saw had DX12 Hitman.


Depends on whether or not its gameplay or the funky built-in benchmark.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defoler*
> 
> 1. You are not comparing a 150mph car to a 100 mph car. Cores = HP, not speed. FPS = speed. At 1.5ghz the 980 TI does not give 150% fps of the 1080. Your math mr. "internet", again is questionable at best.
> 2. I would like to see a stock 980 TI boost clocked to 2ghz without LN2. You lost the bet.
> 3. You did not water-cooled the 1080. Unless again, your crystal ball etc etc.
> 4. You say math than opinion? Does your math is also your opinion? Seems so tbh.
> 5. Someone also posted opposite results. Quoting someone who said a lie, does not make you a truth teller. Just FYI. You should also check your sources mr. internet.


1. No, car speed (mph) = card speed (MHz). Car HP = card cores
2. I never said it's possible, we're talking about clock for clock.
3. No, just a guess.
4. Your math is wrong.








5. you mean this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Yeah right. It all depends on which reviews you look. The numbers are all over the place depending on the website and Guru numbers rarely ever matched my Fury X @ stock.
> 
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2016-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-review
> Ashes of the Singularity, Extreme, 0x MSAA,
> 
> *GTX 1080:*
> 1080p DX11: - 76.5fps
> 1080p DX12: - 77.8fps +1.69%
> 
> 1440p DX11: - 68.6fps
> 1440p DX12: - 68.9fps +0.43%
> 
> 4K DX11: - 53.7fps
> 4K DX11: - 53.3fps -0.74.
> 
> *Fury X:*
> 1080p DX11: - 58.3fps
> 1080p DX12: - 69.9fps +20%
> 
> 1440p DX11: - 54.0fps
> 1440p DX12: - 63.4fps +11.22%
> 
> 4K DX11: - 43.6fps
> 4K DX11: - 49.0fps +12.38%
> 
> So Nvidia still can't do DX12 correctly as I expected a few pages back and When you compare the percentage increase over the Fury X:
> 
> GTX 1080 DX12 percentage increase over the Fury X according to Eurogamer:
> 1080p +11.30%
> 1440p + 8.67%
> 4K +8.77%
> 
> Obviously they didn't post the results for both test so there's no way to actually calculate the actual percentage based on the CPU average and the FPS average. We just have to go by their blanket statement. There's plenty of GTX 1080 results in the AotS database that you can compare and many of them are less than 5% once you factor in the CPU difference.
> 
> I actually suggested that the GTX 1080 could be 7%-11% faster than the Fury\Fury Nano\FuryX, but that's only if you don't take the other factors into account [which I do].
> 
> These results are hilarious because some websites are comparing GTX 1080 AotS DX11 to AMD GPUs running DX12, which isn't fair. Still I'm taking a lot of these website results with a grain of salt when it comes to the Fury X. I wish I knew where they were running their test or if they just cranked up the built in benchmark and got the results from that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightDee8D*
> 
> So, 699$ for a F.E.K.M.E. edition which runs hot, throttles, and goes down to it's base clock. provides same %performance (~35%) improvement that tx gave over 980. limited by TDP hmm.
> 
> for 550$ i could see this is selling like hot cakes. but whatever, card is great *good*. but i'll wait for AIB cards with better cooler and more tdp cards


FE is only a ref. card with a merely single 8-pin.... don't expect much.


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Even more: there is not a single official benchmark result online for Ashes. For some reason, Nvidia is avoiding it?


they have for qb
problem is whoever did that put 980ti ahead of furyx and 1080 almost x2 as furyx







talking about serious jurnalism..

i also got banned on guru3d for asking why the furyx was missing from the aots bench and it was on every single other one


----------



## ChevChelios

sometimes I think AMD users only "play" AotS and nothing else


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> sometimes I think AMD users only "play" AotS and nothing else


----------



## sugarhell

Good card but why it costs 750 here in europe. wth


----------



## Newbie2009

To be honest I think it is a fantastic card. 980TI owners should be worried though, my 290x will soon be as fast as it


----------



## 44TZL

Another good review at kitguru.net here

Good list of games & 11 videocards, including a slightly boosted Ti , 295, Fury X and Titan Z


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Why are we comparing GPUs to cars? Is non-perfrect frequency scaling that hard to comprehend?


----------



## flippin_waffles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> This thread is moving so fast.....
> We don't know how Polaris will perform atm, but every leak has basically downplayed its performance. However, it all depends on the price, because if the 1070 can perform better than a 980Ti for $379 and Polaris goes for $300+ it'd be down right stupid to go with the Polaris card. Once again, it's best to wait for them to release their news to the public before speculating any further.


That's a lot of ifs and howevers there lol. We can say one thing for certain though, Polaris will be technologically more advanced than Pascal. In some ways, even first gen GCN is! It doesn't look like Pascal does actually support Async compute, still falters in DX12 etc. Didn't see anything about HDR so i'm not convinced Pascal supports that. HDMI 2.0a, dunno. It looks like a pretty weak next gen card to be honest. I think Polaris at $300 +or- will sell like hotcakes regardless of what a 1070 can do in plain performance. I'd also bet that AMD has access to a ton more capacity on 14nm at GF than NV can get with many companies fighting for 16nm at TSMC.


----------



## Artikbot

Damn, card is a beast.

Nice one.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> sometimes I think AMD users only "play" AotS and nothing else


They have to bring up something to gloat about, but sadly even that won't work anymore.


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elect*
> 
> I wouldn't trust so much guru3d however


I stopped trusting them when I called them out on their Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti review that had results which were a bkt optimistic followed by them silently changing the review.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> I stopped trusting them when I called them out on their Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti review that had results which were a bkt optimistic followed by them silently changing the review.


Maybe they just used positive thinking originally. There can be miracles.....


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> To be honest I think it is a fantastic card. 980TI owners should be worried though, my 290x will soon be as fast as it


Got that covered








Have a 290x Vapor-X and a 980ti Airboss









These FE 1080's dont make me want to jump in yet tbh.... Custom 1080's with beefy PCB's and coolers prolly will though.


----------



## zipper17

real hype... i held back the entire 600,700,900 series, this time can't held off anymore...

i got 750ti just because my 560ti are broken.


----------



## Sleazybigfoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> They have to bring up something to gloat about, but sadly even that won't work anymore.


Every camp has something with Maxwell, Nvidia (owners, fans) were gloating about their superior energy usage (lower tdp)...

I'll take ingame performance over energy usage anyday.


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> That's a pair of watercooled 980 from what I googled.


those are the arctic storm not panthers
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> They have to bring up something to gloat about, but sadly even that won't work anymore.


yeap thats why the numbers on the benches dont even come close to the truth..or the fact that guru3d used low settings(search them on ashes site lol)


----------



## ChevChelios

btw I noticed the results for AMD suck in DX12 RotTR as much as Maxwell does in AotS and yet it doesnt get brought up









http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/nvidia-gtx-1080-graphics-card-review/18/


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flippin_waffles*
> 
> That's a lot of ifs and howevers there lol. We can say one thing for certain though, Polaris will be technologically more advanced than Pascal. In some ways, even first gen GCN is! It doesn't look like Pascal does actually support Async compute, still falters in DX12 etc. Didn't see anything about HDR so i'm not convinced Pascal supports that. HDMI 2.0a, dunno. It looks like a pretty weak next gen card to be honest. I think Polaris at $300 +or- will sell like hotcakes regardless of what a 1070 can do in plain performance. I'd also bet that AMD has access to a ton more capacity on 14nm at GF than NV can get with many companies fighting for 16nm at TSMC.


True, because nothing Polaris-wise is set in stone atm, at least not for the public. I think the reviews clearly show how the 1080 is beating the fury in DX12 playing AotS. How and why has no importance, only the frames matter. Yes, AMD's 14nm has potential, but what they do with it has yet to be seen.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> 
> 
> how much did nvidia pay for this?


About as much as AMD is paying you maybe?


----------



## GHADthc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> reference being crappy only reflects on the reference, not on the whole card/chip


Funny how no one ever said that about Hawaii...

Either way, as several have mentioned already, this FE version is underwhelming at best, I look forward to seeing how the custom AIB variant's perform...but I forsee them being even more expensive than the FE version (Why wouldn't they be? And certainly so in Australia).


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> btw I noticed the results for AMD suck in DX12 RotTR as much as Maxwell does in AotS and yet it doesnt get brought up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/nvidia-gtx-1080-graphics-card-review/18/


Dx12 RotR sucks for everyone without CPU bottleneck, in comparison to Dx11 that is.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> Dx12 RotR sucks for everyone without CPU bottleneck, in comparison to Dx11 that is.


the DX12 980Ti/Titan X/980 results look just fine there ...

but Fury X and 390X falter ...

is it the "reverse AotS" ?


----------



## LancerVI

Wow. This thing seems to be a nice jump over the 980ti.

Now, should I buy another 980ti since I already have one or jump ship?? That's the question.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Good news for Canadians, its $1100 after tax for preorder at canada conputers. Only marked up by $100.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> Wow. This thing seems to be a nice jump over the 980ti.
> 
> Now, should I buy another 980ti since I already have one or jump ship?? That's the question.


If you are a water cooler, wouldn't go near.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> the DX12 980Ti/Titan X/980 results look just fine there ...
> 
> but Fury X and 390X falter ...
> 
> is it the "reverse AotS" ?


Everyone knows Rise of the Tomb Raider DX12 benchmark is broken. They tried to fix it and made it even worse. It's funny because it doesn't affect some Nvidia cards, but kills other cards including AMD. Of course reviewers are going to continue to use a broken benchmark though







. Pathetic.


----------



## KingG14

I know that it's obviously a lot better than a GTX 980 ti and a Titan X but it's not really all that exciting considering the price tag. Will keep waiting for that GPU that could handle 60FPS 4K...hoping the 1080ti or vega.


----------



## zipper17

1080 is already a beast, i can't imagine what 1080ti/Titan pascal would be.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Everyone knows Rise of the Tomb Raider DX12 benchmark is broken. They tried to fix it and made it even worse. It's funny because it doesn't affect some Nvidia cards, but kills other cards including AMD. Of course reviewers are going to continue to use a broken benchmark though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Pathetic.


so a benchmark is only broken in DX12 when Nvidia wins in it ?


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> If you are a water cooler, wouldn't go near.


Why is that? I haven't been around much and haven't followed this very closely.


----------



## DETERMINOLOGY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> To be honest I think it is a fantastic card. 980TI owners should be worried though, my 290x will soon be as fast as it


Worried no..Most will be selling they gpus as we speak so its nothing to worry about


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> real hype... i held back the entire 600,700,900 series, this time can't held off anymore...
> 
> i got 750ti just because my 560ti are broken.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> those are the arctic storm not panthers
> yeap thats why the numbers on the benches dont even come close to the truth..or the fact that guru3d used low settings(search them on ashes site lol)


Sounds like you have a hair across your bum, Lol, what did nVIDIA do to you cats?


----------



## bigjdubb

So we have about a week and a half for Polaris info and I'm guessing a month or so for the 1070. It seems a little premature to judge the value of this card but it looks like it will provide pretty good bang for the buck at $599 compared to previous generations. It makes me a little excited to see what the more value oriented cards will provide us.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> Why is that? I haven't been around much and haven't followed this very closely.


The ref only has 1 8pin pw,


----------



## Alwrath

The price on the Fury X and 980ti will actually NOT go down like most people expected. Why? 1080 is $700. Looking at all the reviews it looks like all the other vendors will charge the same price and HIGHER if they add power connectors and better coolers to OC past 2.1 ghz. Anyone who thinks MSI will sell a gaming/lightning edition for less than $700 is living in a fantasy world. Keep dreaming. Those with 980ti's and Fury X can rest easy knowing there cards will still be worth around $500 on average.

The 1070 will certainly not dethrone a 980ti, anyone smart could tell that from the 1080 review results.


----------



## carlhil2

This might be the fastest gpu til 2017.....if some of the posers on here think this was nothing, what are the same guys going to say about polaris?


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> So we have about a week and a half for Polaris info and I'm guessing a month or so for the 1070. It seems a little premature to judge the value of this card but it looks like it will provide pretty good bang for the buck at $599 compared to previous generations. It makes me a little excited to see what the more value oriented cards will provide us.


Is polaris a hard launch or paper?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> so a benchmark is only broken in DX12 when Nvidia wins in it ?


What are you talking about....... "so a benchmark is only broken in DX12 when Nvidia wins in it ?" Don't come at me with that garbage.

Everyone knows that the DX12 benchmark in Rise of the Tomb Raider is crap. Well apparently some people don't know I suppose. It has serious frame pacing and texture loading issues. If you read my post you'll see that I included Nvidia GPUs as well as AMD GPUs. Both companies have some cards that suffer. Try harder next time.


----------



## steen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> the DX12 980Ti/Titan X/980 results look just fine there ...
> 
> but Fury X and 390X falter ...
> 
> is it the "reverse AotS" ?


Nope it's just a DX12 "capable" engine. Not much more than gussied DX11 pipeline with GameWorks thrown in for good measure...


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> people compare a mildly OCed stock 1080 with crappy cooler and early OC tools on the first day with the best OCed 980Ti available @ 1500+ Mhz and expect to be taken seriously ?
> 
> wow
> 
> I guess they'll just ignore the later 2200-2400+ Mhz 1080 results then


The 980Ti/AMD task force is in full panic mode lol.
Doing everything they can to downtalk the card although any sane person can see how clearly superior it is


----------



## Raghar

I wonder...

2560 CUDA cores GTX 1080
1280 CUDA cores 90W GTX 1060?


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> The 1070 will certainly not dethrone a 980ti, anyone smart could tell that from the 1080 review results.


1070 just needs to at least equal a 980Ti and bam its better because 16nm Pascal > 28nm Maxwell


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> The 980Ti/AMD task force is in full panic mode lol


I am STILL waiting to be linked to the 980Ti and Fury X only being reviewed against aftermarket gpus....a lot of people are embarrassing themselves...Lol, and don't even know it...a shame really...


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> This is patently untrue. With a fast enough multi core CPU the DX11 version of Ashes runs just as fast as the DX12 version, if not slightly faster. In order to achieve PROPER results in Ashes, you CANNOT use the built-in benchmark's log file.
> 
> Pascal includes hardware schedulers built and optimized specifically for Async workloads, including dynamic load balacing and full preemption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the PresentMon output for Ashes in both DX11 and DX12. NVIDIA has made huge strides with driver improvements for the GTX 980 Ti while AMD's latest driver actually lowers their performance somewhat not due to Async but rather they seem to have issues with higher levels of MSAA in this game.


He have shown multiple times now he dont know anything about what he is talking about.
Best to just ignore


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> I wonder...
> 
> 2560 CUDA cores GTX 1080
> 1280 CUDA cores 90W GTX 1060?


Probably, here's the specs for the 1070.

GeForce GTX 1070

16 nm GP104 silicon "GP104-200-A1" GPU
1920 CUDA cores
15 out of 20 streaming multiprocessors enabled
120 TMUs
64 ROPs
256-bit GDDR5 memory, 8 GB standard memory amount
Max GPU Boost frequency 1600 MHz
6.75 TFLOP/s single-precision floating point performance
150W TDP, single 8-pin PCIe power connector
3x DisplayPort 1.4, 1x HDMI 2.0b
2-way SLI with SLI HB bridge support


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> 1070 just needs to at least equal a 980Ti and bam its better because 16nm Pascal > 28nm Maxwell


According to Nvidia it tops a Titan X so there that.

980ti IS Being sold cheap, second hand around 400 euros you can all ready find one, pretty good deal


----------



## magnek

So that 2.1GHz 1080 was indeed running at its limits in the demo LOL

Now let's see if the AIB cards will indeed do 2.5GHz


----------



## Asus11

video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TIZjeAvwro


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Is polaris a hard launch or paper?


Polaris won't be launched or benchmarked anytime soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> What are you talking about....... "so a benchmark is only broken in DX12 when Nvidia wins in it ?" Don't come at me with that garbage.
> 
> Everyone knows that the DX12 benchmark in Rise of the Tomb Raider is crap. Well apparently some people don't know I suppose. It has serious frame pacing and texture loading issues. If you read my post you'll see that I included Nvidia GPUs as well as AMD GPUs. Both companies have some cards that suffer. Try harder next time.


Funny you say that because I can say the same thing about AotS. It purposely loads an unrealistic number of units onto the screen at the same time to focus almost solely on Async workloads. If you actually play the game you'll encounter very different situations.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> The 980Ti/AMD task force is in full panic mode lol.
> Doing everything they can to downtalk the card although any sane person can see how clearly superior it is


That panic will help some here pick up some 980 TI's for the very best bang for the buck deals. We're talking as high as 1.5x the perf/dollar of the GTX 1080 and still be formidable at 1440p. Value-wise, the 1080/1070 is really only bringing VR (it saves the cost of another GPU) via Simutaneous Multi-Projection.


----------



## ChevChelios

at least RotTR is a much better & prettier game than AotS IMO


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> So that 2.1GHz 1080 was indeed running at its limits in the demo LOL
> 
> Now let's see if the AIB cards will indeed do 2.5GHz


I LOLed at their claim of 2.GHz with 67°C. This card on stock 1800ish boost overheats and throttles at 82.5°C already








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> This is patently untrue. With a fast enough multi core CPU the DX11 version of Ashes runs just as fast as the DX12 version, if not slightly faster.


What? Huh? LOL?


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> That panic will help some here pick up some 980 TI's for the very best bang for the buck deals. We're talking as high as 1.5x the perf/dollar of the GTX 1080 and still be formidable at 1440p. Value-wise, the 1080/1070 is really only bringing VR (it saves the cost of another GPU) via Simutaneous Multi-Projection.


Dunno why anyone would panic. Well I _might_ start panicking if every AIB card is able to hit 2.5GHz consistently.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I am STILL waiting to be linked to the 980Ti and Fury X only being reviewed against aftermarket gpus....a lot of people are embarrassing themselves...Lol, and don't even know it...a shame really...


Yeah. Wait til the factory overclocked GTX 1080 come in, with better cooling and better overclock support, it will further prove how much better GP104 is to GM200. Even reference 1080 is superior. It can only get better.

Pretty much any new reference card over the history have had crap vbios with temp and power limitations. Once these are ironed out, or AIB cards are released we get much better results.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Yeah. Wait til the factory overclocked GTX 1080 come in, with better cooling and better overclock support, it will further prove how much better GP104 is to GM200.
> 
> Pretty much any new reference card over the history have had crap vbios with temp and power limitations. Once these are ironed out, or AIB cards are released we get much better results.


Yeah, it will be awsome to see what the $800/$850 MSI lightning will be able to do.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Yeah. Wait til the factory overclocked GTX 1080 come in, with better cooling and better overclock support, it will further prove how much better GP104 is to GM200. Even reference 1080 is superior. It can only get better.
> 
> Pretty much any new reference card over the history have had crap vbios with temp and power limitations. Once these are ironed out, or AIB cards are released we get much better results.


The future is brighter? That's what AMD has been preaching consistently.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Yeah. Wait til the factory overclocked GTX 1080 come in, with better cooling and better overclock support, it will further prove how much better GP104 is to GM200. Even reference 1080 is superior. It can only get better.
> 
> Pretty much any new reference card over the history have had crap vbios with temp and power limitations. Once these are ironed out, or AIB cards are released we get much better results.


thing is.. imo the reference have all ways been at the same level or even better than 99% of other AIB


----------



## rck1984

Benchmarks by Kitguru, including a reference GTX980Ti and a Gigabyte GTX980 ti Xtreme Gaming.

These are at 1440p:










They also confirmed the GTX 1080 FE will cost £619,- which is €791,- or $896,-, completely ridiculous if you ask me.

The GTX 1080 definitely shows some nice performance gains compared to last gen cards but its not worth a whopping 800(!) euro for me as a 980Ti owner.
For people with 970's and below however, it might be another story.

I am going to wait for big Pascal and gladly sit on my 980Ti for some more months.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Yeah. Wait til the factory overclocked GTX 1080 come in, with better cooling and better overclock support, it will further prove how much better GP104 is to GM200. Even reference 1080 is superior. It can only get better.
> 
> Pretty much any new reference card over the history have had crap vbios with temp and power limitations. Once these are ironed out, or AIB cards are released we get much better results.


But you will NOT see sub-$700 AIB cards with that improvement. Prices can go only north of this.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Good news for Canadians, its $1100 after tax for preorder at canada conputers. Only marked up by $100.


"Canada computers"

Haha is that actually the name of a company? I cant stop but think about south park when I hear it


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> But you will NOT see sub-$700 AIB cards with that improvement. Prices can go only north of this.


MSRP of GTX 1080 AIB is $599.


----------



## Asus11

my honest opinion..

not impressed with the performance at all

I think the golden card here will be the 1070, with 980 ti performance for $379 with more ram less power and better DP / HDMI

might wait for the 1070 now

think theyre not saying anything about the 1070 because it probably is within margin of error between the 1080 lol


----------



## sugalumps

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Benchmarks by Kitguru, including a reference GTX980Ti and a Gigabyte GTX980 ti Xtreme Gaming.
> 
> These are at 1440p:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also confirmed the GTX 1080 FE will cost £619,- which is €791,- or $896,-, completely ridiculous if you ask me.
> 
> The GTX 1080 definitely shows some nice performance gains compared to last gen cards but its not worth a whopping 800(!) euro for me as a 980Ti owner.
> For people with 970's and below however, it might be another story.
> 
> I am going to wait for big Pascal and gladly sit on my 980Ti for some more months.






That's the FE edition though, wait till the msi gaming gigabyte oc etc etc come out. I am betting they will be about the same price as the 980ti equivalents at launch, which will be about £540-£560.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> But you will NOT see sub-$700 AIB cards with that improvement. Prices can go only north of this.


I'm not so sure about that. Computer hardware is a cut throat business and there is plenty of competition between AIB's.


----------



## jprovido

only review I actually watch on youtube. I really like DigitalFoundry


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> The future is brighter? That's what AMD has been preaching consistently.


Yes but unlike AMD, Nvidia knows what they are doing


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> They also confirmed the GTX 1080 FE will cost £619,- which is €791,- or $896,-, completely ridiculous if you ask me.


Well that is what VAT and taxes going to do to you.
The 980 release price was almost the same, and it took awhile to get down.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> What? Huh? LOL?


The latest two AotS patches brought forward extremely good multi threading features which do a great job of compensating for DX11's lack of parallel Async workloads. Are you referring to benchmarks that were done either with the built-in tool output or an earlier patch?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> They also confirmed the GTX 1080 FE will cost £619,- which is €791,- or $896,-, completely ridiculous if you ask me.
> 
> The GTX 1080 definitely shows some nice performance gains compared to last gen cards but its not worth a whopping 800(!) euro for me as a 980Ti owner.
> For people with 970's and below however, it might be another story.
> 
> I am going to wait for big Pascal and gladly sit on my 980Ti for some more months.


Nvidia and their soldiers on the forums tend to try to push for how superior 1080 is, but will, like their CEO, omit information that "faster than 980SLI" is actually "only in VR" or that "2.1GHz @ 67°C" is plain old lie, or intentionally create confusion that there are "normal" and FE cards, - same o', same o' like with 3.5+0.5GB of VRAM, async drivers fix etc...







Accidental department miscommunication.

Anyway, 1080 is 15-30% faster than 980Ti, but since it will cost ~900€ here in Europe, compared to 650€ of 980Ti (aftermarkets), Nvidia is actually charging more - 40% more cost for 15-30% more performance.









Fun.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> MSRP of GTX 1080 AIB is $599.


you still expecting to see $599 GTX1080s in stores? hehehe that's cute


----------



## ChevChelios

Europe prices LUL


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only review I actually watch on youtube. I really like DigitalFoundry


More than double the fps of the fury x in tombr raider.............................


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> But you will NOT see sub-$700 AIB cards with that improvement. Prices can go only north of this.


With 600$ MSPR, you will see 600$ basic reference cards with aftermarket coolers, and 650-700$ OCed aftermarket cards.
The FE version will die out once they dwindle the stocks and all the early adopters buy them.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> "faster than 980SLI" is actually "only in VR"


its actually about the same as 980 SLI if SLI scales well and better if SLI scales worse

outside VR


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> More than double the fps of the fury x in tombr raider.............................


that's on 1080p.

I'm actually really impressed with the 1440p benchmarks. seems like the perfect graphics card for 1440p 4k is not there yet


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> its actually about the same as 980 SLI if SLI scales well and better if SLI scales worse
> 
> outside VR


"Faster than 980 SLI" is CEO-speak for jitters less and consumes less power, both of which are true.


----------



## VSG

Someone better get started on volt mods for this (soft or hard). The card is extremely power limited again when thermals are not an issue as seen in this watercooled GTX 1980 from EK:


----------



## sugalumps

This is such a great card for single solution 1440p 144hz monitors, i.e the most poular high end monitors atm.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defoler*
> 
> With 600$ MSPR, you will see 600$ basic reference cards with aftermarket coolers, and 650-700$ OCed aftermarket cards.
> The FE version will die out once they dwindle the stocks and all the early adopters buy them.


I'm not so sure about that. For example Gigabyte G1 gaming or MSI GAMING are considered premium custom models (outside Lightning or K|NGP|N), they were always about $30-40 above reference, but now, they'll sell for $639 when reference is $699? I just don't see that happening at all.


----------



## Serandur

The reviews show something interesting. The GP104 SM looks nearly identical to a Maxwell 2 (GM200, GM204, GM206) SMM. Same amount of shaders, same amount of shared memory, same registers, same overall layout, etc. In other words, the underlying architecture is quite similar to Maxwell outside of Pascal's preemption, compression, and VR enhancements. Makes a guy skeptical about the whole "Maxwell won't have good driver support anymore" situation. Also makes me much more interested in Volta and less so in Pascal.

Pascal (GP104):



Maxwell 2



GP104's SM also differs from GP100's (big Pascal) SM, which has twice as many registers and more shared memory per shader than the GP104 SM. This means Nvidia have actually made a notable architectural difference between big Pascal (for professional workloads) and small Pascal (for consumers) besides just FP64 cores:



GP100 really is tailored for different stuff than GP104. It's interesting to see Nvidia make such a divergence within the same architectural family and makes me really hopeful that there is, in fact, a dedicated consumer (maybe even Quadro) GP102 after all.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> This is such a great card for single solution 1440p 144hz monitors, i.e the most poular high end monitors atm.


yes it is. I'm using a gtx 970 on my 1440p 144hz monitor and even at dota 2 load is at the 80's lol. a gtx 1080 will be perfect


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> The latest two AotS patches brought forward extremely good multi threading features which do a great job of compensating for DX11's lack of parallel Async workloads. Are you referring to benchmarks that were done either with the built-in tool output or an earlier patch?


OK, I'll stop being provocative and try to be cool, - I am irritated by Nvidia, I may be angry a bit about their pricing (40% more money for up to 30% more perf.) but let's be frank:

It is completely impossible to use multi-core on DX11 and to ever achieve better results than DX12, unless you seriously mess up queue allocations. It's simply impossible because DX11 API even theoretically can not use more than a single core at a time to talk to GPU. Never. Impossible.

If - and this is a big IF - there is DX11 performance increase over DX12, someone has intentionally broken something.

I'm not yet fully aware of how new NVidia scheduler works, but will see. From what I know and see from benchmarks, Nvidia does NOT support parallel 3D rendering and compute execution, like AMD does. NVidia does support async and parallel in CUDA, but NOT in Direct3D. They might do some smart batching, but the only real test out there is Ashes or if I write the test code myself.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> my honest opinion..
> 
> not impressed with the performance at all
> 
> I think the golden card here will be the 1070, with 980 ti performance for $379 with more ram less power and better DP / HDMI
> 
> might wait for the 1070 now
> 
> think theyre not saying anything about the 1070 because it probably is within margin of error between the 1080 lol


For anyone planning to get into VR, the 1070 may be the golden card. For the price of one card, you get nearly the performance of two cards because it can render images for both eyes in one pass.


----------



## D749

Selling my two Titan X for two GTX 1080s. Will go nicely with the Asus PG348Q that I picked up last night.


----------



## Blackvette94

This is great for those that do not have a gsync monitor and possibly are using a tv etc for pc gaming. Now we can get low input lag and NO tearing!!

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/GeForce-GTX-1080-8GB-Founders-Edition-Review-GP104-Brings-Pascal-Gamers/SLI-C

An except from this fantastic article:

"FastSync creates a virtual buffer system that includes three locations. Front buffer, back buffer and the last rendered buffer. The front buffer is the one that is scanned out to the monitor at the same speed as the display refresh rate. The back buffer is the one that is being rendered to by the GPU and cannot be scanned out until it's complete. The last rendered buffer will hold all new frames just completed in the back buffer, essentially saving a copy of the most recently rendered frame by the game. When the front buffer is finished scanning to the display, then the last rendered buffer would be copied to the front buffer and scanned out.

Interestingly, because buffer copies would take time and add latency, the buffers are just dynamically renamed. In high frame rate games the LRB and BB would switch positions concurrently at the render rate of the application, and when the FB had completed its most recent scan out, the current LRB would be renamed to the FB, immediately starting its scan out.

The usage model for FastSync is games that are running at very high frame rates (competitive gaming) and thus have to decide between the high input latency of Vsync On or the screen tearing of Vsync off. For CS:Go gamers that are used to hitting 200 FPS, you'll be able to play the game tear-free with only a very slight increase in latency, about 8ms according to NVIDIA."

I highly recommend those looking into the new Pascal cards ( looks like they will make it available to Maxwell cards too ) check out this article. It is obviously useless for those who have Gsync but it is a blessing for those do not!!


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Oh man, was working the past few hours non-stop so I'm just getting caught up. TPU says 37% over 980 Ti @ 1440 and 4K. Ho lee... lol @ 67% performance leap over the 980. So how do these OC?


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Oh man, was working the past few hours non-stop so I'm just getting caught up. TPU says 37% over 980 Ti @ 1440 and 4K. Ho lee... lol @ 67% performance leap over the 980. So how do these OC?


we won't really know until there are custom cards that aren't power starved.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> So how do these OC?


reference - up to 2100+ so far

AIBs - we will see


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> MSRP of GTX 1080 AIB is $599.


Show me where you can buy one?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> The reviews show something interesting. The GP104 SM looks nearly identical to a Maxwell 2 (GM200, GM204, GM206) SMM. Same amount of shaders, same amount of shared memory, same registers, same overall layout, etc. In other words, the underlying architecture is quite similar to Maxwell outside of Pascal's preemption and VR enhancements. Makes a guy skeptical about the whole "Maxwell won't have good driver support anymore" situation. Also makes me much more interested in Volta and less so in Pascal.
> 
> Pascal (GP104):
> 
> 
> 
> Maxwell 2
> 
> 
> 
> GP104's SM also differs from GP100's (big Pascal) SM, which has twice as many registers and more shared memory per shader than the GP104 SM. This means Nvidia have actually made a notable architectural difference between big Pascal (for professional workloads) and small Pascal (for consumers) besides just FP64 cores:
> 
> 
> 
> GP100 really is tailored for different stuff than GP104. It's interesting to see Nvidia make such a divergence within the same architectural family and makes me really hopeful that there is, in fact, a dedicated consumer (maybe even Quadro) GP102 after all.


Judging by what we have on this, GP104 is a redesigned GP100 sans 2 GPCs and redesigned in a way they've removed FP64 dedicated cores.
On the same die size, NVidia could put more than 5640 FP32 cores. 1080Ti might easily be a 3840-cores card.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Selling my two Titan X for two GTX 1080s. Will go nicely with the Asus PG348Q that I picked up last night.


I'm waiting for Big Pascal myself, since I see the GTX 1080 as a minor side grade. And if Polaris comes out with something that edges the GTX 1080 we may see it a lot sooner than the rumoured Q1 2017.


----------



## steen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> Funny you say that because I can say the same thing about AotS. It purposely loads an unrealistic number of units onto the screen at the same time to focus almost solely on Async workloads. If you actually play the game you'll encounter very different situations.


Were you as critical when Nvidia partner games overloaded geometry tess to sub-pixel levels on hidden surfaces? Rhetorical, we know the ilk of your reviews.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> The reviews show something interesting. The GP104 SM looks nearly identical to a Maxwell 2 (GM200, GM204, GM206) SMM. Same amount of shaders, same amount of shared memory, same registers, same overall layout, etc. In other words, the underlying architecture is quite similar to Maxwell outside of Pascal's preemption, compression, and VR enhancements. Makes a guy skeptical about the whole "Maxwell won't have good driver support anymore" situation. Also makes me much more interested in Volta and less so in Pascal.
> 
> Pascal (GP104):
> 
> 
> 
> Maxwell 2
> 
> 
> 
> GP104's SM also differs from GP100's (big Pascal) SM, which has twice as many registers and more shared memory per shader than the GP104 SM. This means Nvidia have actually made a notable architectural difference between big Pascal (for professional workloads) and small Pascal (for consumers) besides just FP64 cores:
> 
> 
> 
> GP100 really is tailored for different stuff than GP104. It's interesting to see Nvidia make such a divergence within the same architectural family and makes me really hopeful that there is, in fact, a dedicated consumer (maybe even Quadro) GP102 after all.


Yeah, cores are the came colour and everything!


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Oh man, was working the past few hours non-stop so I'm just getting caught up. TPU says 37% over 980 Ti @ 1440 and 4K. Ho lee... lol @ 67% performance leap over the 980. So how do these OC?


An OC'ed 2.1GHz FE 1080 is only 12.5% faster than an OC'ed 1.5GHz 980 TI in BF3 (155fps vs 138fps - look up the OC benchmarks in TPU reviews, since you were just there).


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> OK, I'll stop being provocative and try to be cool, - I am irritated by Nvidia, I may be angry a bit about their pricing (40% more money for up to 30% more perf.)


Sure when you compare the 1080 to the 980 TI, it doesn't look that impressive, but you should honestly be comparing the card to the its proper predecessor the 980 where its closer to a 60% increase on DX11 and almost 2x the performance on DX12. I get that the 1080 is in the same price range as the 980TI but as of right now we have no reason to believe a 1080 TI won't be launching, and if and when it does it'll be more expensive than the 1080. What x80 hasn't been more expensive than the previous gen, is the question I put up when people start comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> reference - up to 2100+ so far
> 
> AIBs - we will see


Bleh, lame. I just saw TPU's really quickly for OC. Only like 13% and limited by power. I knew single 8 pin was crap.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> we won't really know until there are custom cards that aren't power starved.


Ye, see above post. Was hoping it could do a bit more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> An OC'ed 2.1GHz FE 1080 is only 12.5% faster than an OC'ed 1.5GHz 980 TI in BF3 (155fs vs 138fps - look up the OC benchmarks in TPU reviews, since you were just there).


Thanks, yeah. Hopefully custom cards come out soon enough and OC much better.


----------



## Glottis

Yes Fast Sync is super exciting, it cought my attention immediately since I hate screen tearing with passion. On paper it's way more impressive and useful than something like Adaptive VSync. This should be getting a lot more attention than it currently does. Can't wait to try it when it's available for Maxwell, maybe after decades of gaming we'll be able to enjoy games without screen tearing and without input lag?


----------



## ChevChelios

ok so now that Im over the 1080 hype - I want to see the 1070 and Polaris 10 benches

gimme that value town


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yep, massive side grade to the 980Ti, just like the 980 was to the 780Ti. At least they didn't charge $700 for the 980 though...


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yep, massive side grade to the 980Ti, just like the 980 was to the 780Ti. At least they didn't charge $700 for the 980 though...


well, except 1080 has a bigger difference to 980Ti than 980 had to 780Ti


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Bleh, lame. I just saw TPU's really quickly for OC. Only like 13% and limited by power. I knew single 8 pin was crap.
> Ye, see above post. Was hoping it could do a bit more.
> Thanks, yeah. Hopefully custom cards come out soon enough and OC much better.


Has nothing to do with 8-pin. It has to do with transistor density and heat. 2.5GHz is just an absolute Nvidia fanboy fantasy.


----------



## poii

computerbase.de got their 1080 only to 1828MHz


----------



## Blackvette94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> Yes Fast Sync is super exciting, it cought my attention immediately since I hate screen tearing with passion. On paper it's way more impressive and useful than something like Adaptive VSync. This should be getting a lot more attention than it currently does. Can't wait to try it when it's available for Maxwell, maybe after decades of gaming we'll be able to enjoy games without screen tearing and without input lag?


Agreed, this to me is was bigger of a deal then Gsync, now we can play with super low input lag AND no tearing on a tv or monitor without Gsync.

I hope we get more in-depth looks of this with those that have a GTX 1080!


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Has nothing to do with 8-pin. It has to do with transistor density and heat. 2.5GHz is just an absolute Nvidia fanboy fantasy.


proof ?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yep, massive side grade to the 980Ti, just like the 980 was to the 780Ti. At least they didn't charge $700 for the 980 though...


Lol, it smashes a 980Ti, what are you guys, and, ladies, looking at?


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> An OC'ed 2.1GHz FE 1080 is only 12.5% faster than an OC'ed 1.5GHz 980 TI in BF3 (155fs vs 138fps - look up the OC benchmarks in TPU reviews, since you were just there).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yep, massive side grade to the 980Ti, just like the 980 was to the 780Ti. At least they didn't charge $700 for the 980 though...


I mean, if AIB starts at $600 and the price difference is the same, we may see $650 Classy, $630 or 620 Strix (whatever it was), $640 G1 Gaming, etc. So hopefully those are not going to be starting at $700 and be around $720-750. Wouldn't be worth it unless they OC like crazy.


----------



## Menta

980TI will be left in the dust and everyone knows that.No point staying in denial,780 ti got beaten by the 970 and so on. all ways the same rants but in the end the final out come is the same generation after generation


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> well, except 1080 has a bigger difference to 980Ti than 980 had to 780Ti


Yeah, on a 16nm node. The 980 outperformed the 780Ti on the same node and without GDDR5X. Which is more impressive? Oh wait, nvm, no sense asking you that question...


----------



## ChevChelios

if you think ~30% is a sidegrade then yeah its a sidegrade


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> I'm waiting for Big Pascal myself, since I see the GTX 1080 as a minor side grade. And if Polaris comes out with something that edges the GTX 1080 we may see it a lot sooner that the rumoured Q1 2017.


Yep 980ti dead (not my words) in 11 months.

1080 will be dead in 7.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Sure when you compare the 1080 to the 980 TI, it doesn't look that impressive, but you should honestly be comparing the card to the its proper predecessor the 980 where its closer to a 60% increase on DX11 and almost 2x the performance on DX12. I get that the 1080 is in the same price range as the 980TI but as of right now we have no reason to believe a 1080 TI won't be launching, and if and when it does it'll be more expensive than the 1080. What x80 hasn't been more expensive than the previous gen, is the question I put up when people start comparing apples to oranges.


It's priced at $50 more than the 980ti from 11 months ago?

It needs to be compared to the 980ti then.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Oh man, was working the past few hours non-stop so I'm just getting caught up. TPU says 37% over 980 Ti @ 1440 and 4K. Ho lee... lol @ 67% performance leap over the 980. So how do these OC?
> 
> 
> 
> An OC'ed 2.1GHz FE 1080 is only 12.5% faster than an OC'ed 1.5GHz 980 TI in BF3 (155fps vs 138fps - look up the OC benchmarks in TPU reviews, since you were just there).
Click to expand...

Can you please post more ancient games benchmarks where the cpu bottlenecks everything?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> I mean, if AIB starts at $600 and the price difference is the same, we may see $650 Classy, $630 or 620 Strix (whatever it was), $640 G1 Gaming, etc. So hopefully those are not going to be starting at $700 and be around $720-750. Wouldn't be worth it unless they OC like crazy.


Lol, you keep waiting for those $650 Classy's!


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, on a 16nm node. The 980 outperformed the 780Ti on the same node and without GDDR5X. Which is more impressive? Oh wait, nvm, no sense asking you that question...


"impressive" is subjective

but the numbers are absolute - bigger difference to the Ti then 980 had


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> if you think ~30% is a sidegrade then yeah its a sidegrade


Dudes are trying too hard to be "down" or something, it's becoming comical...


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Has nothing to do with 8-pin. It has to do with transistor density and heat. 2.5GHz is just an absolute Nvidia fanboy fantasy.


Idk, I read it was hitting power limit. Who cares about temp, that's what waterblocks are for. My 980 KPE could do FSE runs @ 1700/8400 at like 1.45v on water.


----------



## nycgtr

Hmm sitting on 2 tis sitting @ 1450 daily on water. Considering to moving a 1080 (will switch to big Pascal when available) on water and selling 1 ti and putting the other ti into the woman's pc that needs a gpu or just buy a 1070 for that. Decisions, Decisions.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Has nothing to do with 8-pin. It has to do with transistor density and heat. 2.5GHz is just an absolute Nvidia fanboy fantasy.


I think we'll be looking at 2300mhz tops?


----------



## dieanotherday

Everyone suddenly forgets about these claims.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Hmm sitting on 2 tis sitting @ 1450 daily on water. Considering to moving a 1080 (will switch to big Pascal when available) on water and selling 1 ti and putting the other ti into the woman's pc that needs a gpu or just buy a 1070 for that. Decisions, Decisions.


Does she need a 980ti for facebook? joking


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, you keep waiting for those $650 Classy's!


We will see. If not, it's only $100 more or so. If it can OC well to be a ~25% improvement over the 980 Ti @ 1500+ I'll buy two.


----------



## ChevChelios

I mean you can crap on the reference and the FE price, but saying the chip itself is crap makes you look bad


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Good news for Canadians, its $1100 after tax for preorder at canada conputers. Only marked up by $100.
> 
> 
> 
> "Canada computers"
> 
> Haha is that actually the name of a company? I cant stop but think about south park when I hear it
Click to expand...

Yes, its their actual name. Very creative, eh?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> if you think ~30% is a sidegrade then yeah its a sidegrade


Technically, <5% would be a sidegrade as that is statistically insignificant. 12.5% is a marginal upgrade from a maxed 980 Ti to a maxed FE 1080. 30% might be achievable in a maxed AIB 1080, but that is unknown at this time.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> 1080 will be dead in 7.
> It's priced at $50 more than the 980ti from 11 months ago?
> 
> It needs to be compared to the 980ti then.


Why? Its not the direct successor to the 980 TI. Why is no one comparing it to the $/perf of the 980? Hell why not just compare it to the Titan X directly? The best way to get shine light on the $/perf is to compare the launch and performance of its direct predecessor which is the 980.


----------



## carlhil2

If you can't buy it, then, just hate it. and, yeah, I know, all of you dudes are rich, and, could buy millions if you wanted to , it's just choices,...lol


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> Everyone suddenly forgets about these claims.


Not necessarily wrong YET. This is only the first offering in the pascal line up. The pro products will have nvlink and may come with hbm.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Does she need a 980ti for facebook? joking


Need tri sli 1080s for that hopefully there's proper support for facebook games. Serious note she does game. But a 980ti is fairly overkill for her 2560x1080


----------



## sugiik

so is it a good time to upgrade 980 to 1080 ? or wait 1080Ti, or AMD's ?


----------



## carlhil2

Almost faster than 4XOG Titans...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> If you can't buy it, then, just hate it. and, yeah, I know, all of you dudes are rich, and, could buy millions if you wanted to , it's just choices,...lol


You sure are working overtime to justify this 13% improvement card (for $50 more)!


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugiik*
> 
> so is it a good time to upgrade 980 to 1080 ? or wait 1080Ti, or AMD's ?


if you 1440p - wait AIB 1080 at least, maybe Vega if it gets confirmed for October


----------



## ChevChelios

lol AMD fans magically turning 30%+ into 13%


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Why? Its not the direct successor to the 980 TI. Why is no one comparing it to the $/perf of the 980? Hell why not just compare it to the Titan X directly? The best way to get shine light on the $/perf is to compare the launch and performance of its direct predecessor which is the 980.


Whatever you want to compare it too, the founder's sucks. It's that simple there's no need to get technical.

If the price blows out and the custom variants aren't cheaper as rumoured then it's going to suck for consumers.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I bet the 1080 Classy is going to be $750 at least...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> lol AMD fans magically turning 30%+ into 13%


Psssst, its called "the 980Ti and Titan X can OC too!"


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I LOLed at their claim of 1.2GHz with 67°C. This card on stock 1800ish boost overheats and throttles at 82.5°C already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? Huh? LOL?


you are arguing with someone that works on a site that posted this

a game that utilises so much the compute that made nvidia being far behind suddenly it became competitive again just to showcase the 1080 LOL


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I bet the 1080 Classy is going to be $750 at least...


Here in europe the Founders is almost 799. So i dont even want to think about classy's price.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You sure are working overtime to justify this 13% improvement card (for $50 more)!


Just clowning the clowns....


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> OK, I'll stop being provocative and try to be cool, - I am irritated by Nvidia, I may be angry a bit about their pricing (40% more money for up to 30% more perf.) but let's be frank:
> 
> It is completely impossible to use multi-core on DX11 and to ever achieve better results than DX12, unless you seriously mess up queue allocations. It's simply impossible because DX11 API even theoretically can not use more than a single core at a time to talk to GPU. Never. Impossible.
> 
> If - and this is a big IF - there is DX11 performance increase over DX12, someone has intentionally broken something.
> 
> I'm not yet fully aware of how new NVidia scheduler works, but will see. From what I know and see from benchmarks, Nvidia does NOT support parallel 3D rendering and compute execution, like AMD does. NVidia does support async and parallel in CUDA, but NOT in Direct3D. They might do some smart batching, but the only real test out there is Ashes or if I write the test code myself.


I think your statement should be more along the lines of "its impossible to fully utilize a multi core CPU in DX11". DX11 workloads have been spread across multi core CPUs for years now but not with any efficiency. As for AotS, CPU utilization has increased over the last two patches and Oxide did confirm they built in some additional efficiencies for CPU optimization.

My guess is that MSAA or something else is broken in some situations which is why we are seeing some performance issues moving from DX11 to DX12. Nailing down cyclical performance gyrations from patch to patch is always difficult.


----------



## dieanotherday

Why can't we make such large jumps in CPU performance?


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I bet the 1080 Classy is going to be $750 at least...


yup, Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX1080 $739, MSI GTX 1080 GAMING 8G $749.

GTX1080 for $599 only in our dreams or in 2017 after price drop


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I bet the 1080 Classy is going to be $750 at least...


Meh. Only 1 has to start at the $600 MSRP and add their "custom PCB tax" to have a sub $700 card and outsell the rest above $700.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> lol AMD fans magically turning 30%+ into 13%


Your 30% is baseless. I'm looking at maxed 980Ti and maxed FE 1080.

3DMark: 24000 vs 21500 = 1.11x
BF3: 155fps vs 138fps = 1.12x

Perhaps you can base your claims somewhere, instead of flooding thread with baseless noise?


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Need tri sli 1080s for that hopefully there's proper support for facebook games. Serious note she does game. But a 980ti is fairly overkill for her 2560x1080


I'd wait for the 1080ti if she likes to heavily mod candy crush.

Honestly I'd keep the 980ti's (if they're doin the job) then sell em just before the big badboy chips come out


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Psssst, its called "the 980Ti and Titan X can OC too!"


Majin, you know how I feel in terms of the fanboy wars and stuff here. But....either my eyes are deceiving me, or after reading a lot of those reviews...the GTX 980Ti (reference) is about 28-35% faster than the GTX 980Ti. And both of those cards can overclock too. So in the end, it would be a similar performance difference no matter what. So...I really don't understand how you are getting only a 13% improvement.

You can't just pick and choose which benchmark you want. That was the average over all of them. If you pick and choose, you are no better than those fanboys you seemingly hate (but ironically act like).


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Whatever you want to compare it too, the founder's sucks. It's that simple there's no need to get technical.
> 
> If the price blows out and the custom variants aren't cheaper as rumoured then it's going to suck for consumers.


Yeah well the founder card is nothing more than the reference card which only the most extreme enthusiasts are going to buy.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Sure when you compare the 1080 to the 980 TI, it doesn't look that impressive, but you should honestly be comparing the card to the its proper predecessor the 980 where its closer to a 60% increase on DX11 and almost 2x the performance on DX12. I get that the 1080 is in the same price range as the 980TI but as of right now we have no reason to believe a 1080 TI won't be launching, and if and when it does it'll be more expensive than the 1080. What x80 hasn't been more expensive than the previous gen, is the question I put up when people start comparing apples to oranges.


True, but we're at 900€ for 1080 compared to 650€ for 980Ti in Europe. 900€ ain't no "mid-range", it's the almost-a-TitanX price at launch. 980 was not near that price on launch or later.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poii*
> 
> computerbase.de got their 1080 only to 1828MHz


That's more realistic than cherry-picked salary in a form of 1080 left for reviewers to play with. We know they work for money and live off reviews.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Has nothing to do with 8-pin. It has to do with transistor density and heat. 2.5GHz is just an absolute Nvidia fanboy fantasy.


Judging by all the data - 2.4GHz tops. 16nm has more heat spots problems than 28nm because of how FinFET design works.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, you keep waiting for those $650 Classy's!


Won't happen before 1080Ti.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Not necessarily wrong YET. This is only the first offering in the pascal line up. The pro products will have nvlink and may come with hbm.


You will not see NVLink.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Psssst, its called "the 980Ti and Titan X can OC too!"


voodoo magic mon


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

@Skymtl You are just wasting your time on him. Youdid a great job on the reviews, go enjoy some actual gameplay with the 1080


----------



## keikei

The 1080 replaces the 980. The only problem i have is Nvidia charging Ti prices. Otherwise, its a great step up from the 980. If i owned a 980Ti, i have no reason to upgrade until the new Ti, which may not be too far off.


----------



## kuruptx

Guys is it going to be impossible to find one of these to order if I plan on buying in the middle of June?


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Majin, you know how I feel in terms of the fanboy wars and stuff here. But....either my eyes are deceiving me, or after reading a lot of those reviews...the GTX 980Ti (reference) is about 28-35% faster than the GTX 980Ti. And both of those cards can overclock too. So in the end, it would be a similar performance difference no matter what. So...I really don't understand how you are getting only a 13% improvement.
> 
> You can't just pick and choose which benchmark you want. That was the average over all of them. If you pick and choose, you are no better than those fanboys you seemingly hate (but ironically act like).


Ye but he owns titans so there is no bias!!!!!!!!


----------



## sugiik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> if you 1440p - wait AIB 1080 at least, maybe Vega if it gets confirmed for October


AIB ? Vega ?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> The 1080 replaces the 980. The only problem i have is Nvidia charging Ti prices. Otherwise, its a great step up from the 980. If i owned a 980Ti, i have no reason to upgrade until the new Ti, which may not be too far off.


980 matched 780 Ti. 1080 beats 980 Ti.

nVidia probably figure people will be too hyped to cared about the small die.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> True, but we're at 900€ for 1080 compared to 650€ for 980Ti in Europe. 900€ ain't no "mid-range", it's the almost-a-TitanX price at launch.


Is that the current price of the 980TI you just put up, sorry I'm not familiar with the Euro market. And yeah the 1080 is expensive, which is why I'm opting to likely get a 1070 over the 1080 and wait for the 1080TI or wait for volta. Hopefully we can seen a better competition between AMD and Nvidia with better launch pricing.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Majin, you know how I feel in terms of the fanboy wars and stuff here. But....either my eyes are deceiving me, or after reading a lot of those reviews...the GTX 980Ti (reference) is about 28-35% faster than the GTX 980Ti. And both of those cards can overclock too. So in the end, it would be a similar performance difference no matter what. So...I really don't understand how you are getting only a 13% improvement.
> 
> You can't just pick and choose which benchmark you want. That was the average over all of them. If you pick and choose, you are no better than those fanboys you seemingly hate (but ironically act like).


What's the point if we don't assess the hardware's full potential? 90% of those review material are not needed to judge the hardware's max capabilities. Need only to go to the OC pages and compare across different hardware.


----------



## dieanotherday

just realized that AMD's entire line up has just gone obsolete after selling like 5 GPUs


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugiik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> if you 1440p - wait AIB 1080 at least, maybe Vega if it gets confirmed for October
> 
> 
> 
> AIB ? Vega ?
Click to expand...

AIB, aka ASUS, MSI, eVGA, etc.

Vega is AMD's big die. Suppose to comeout next year but some say it cones October.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> just realized that AMD's entire line up has just gone obsolete after selling like 5 GPUs


You mean the fact that 1080 will match Pro Duo at half the price? AMD must be feeling the heat lol.

Nvm, looked at a review where the Pro Duo runs at 700 mhz for some reason


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> What's the point if we don't assess the hardware's full potential? 90% of those review material are not needed to judge the hardware's max capabilities. Need only to go to the OC pages and compare across different hardware.


Variability? That would be why. A rational person would compare that which is guaranteed. Not two things that aren't necessarily guaranteed. But that is just my opinion. I hold that regardless of GPU vendor.


----------



## rck1984

Seeing a ridiculous price of near €900,- for a GTX1080, i'm scared by the thoughts of what the GTX1080Ti (or Titan) that i'm planning on buying will cost....


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You sure are working overtime to justify this 13% improvement card (for $50 more)!


A little early to make declarations about overclocking when you are comparing a custom 980Ti to the reference 1080. Let's at least wait until we see what custom cards can do (and are priced at).


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> A little early to make declarations about overclocking when you are comparing a custom 980Ti to the reference 1080. Let's at least wait until we see what custom cards can do (and are priced at).


Yeah, next thing to obsess over is when AIB cards will be available and the benchs for 1070.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You sure are working overtime to justify this 13% improvement card (for $50 more)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little early to make declarations about overclocking when you are comparing a custom 980Ti to the reference 1080. Let's at least wait until we see what custom cards can do (and are priced at).
Click to expand...

He is comparing Gigabyte's 1400mhz 980 Ti to stock 1080


----------



## dieanotherday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> You mean the fact that 1080 will match Pro Duo at half the price? AMD must be feeling the heat lol.
> 
> Nvm, looked at a review where the Pro Duo runs at 700 mhz for some reason


AMD might not be able to come back from CPU, but GPU is something that they can match to some extent.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Selling my two Titan X for two GTX 1080s. Will go nicely with the Asus PG348Q that I picked up last night.


Looks like it's only a 15% to 20% gain over Titan-X, grit your teeth and hold out just a bit longer for GP102


----------



## Thetbrett

was talking to a workmate about t he release, and he was chipping me because I bought a 980 ti not long ago. H's still running a 670 for god sake, but anyway. Some might be kicking themselves if they bought at the same time as me, but I'm glad I did, because I can kick back until the dust settles. If I was still on my 780 tis I'd be on a notify list for surein the hopes of snagging one though.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> He is comparing Gigabyte's 1400mhz 980 Ti to stock 1080


I know, and while it's a good and useful comparison of what is available right now, I don't know how many people that are interested in overclocking are going to jump on a FE. Much better to wait and see what even regular custom cards (like the windforce) can do.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> AMD might not be able to come back from CPU, but GPU is something that they can match to some extent.


I agree, AMD holds their own in graphics...


----------



## caenlen

1080 ti will be out in Spring to compete with Vega, I'll wait for them honestly. i doubt nvidia has the guts to charge 800 bucks for a non-titan, so expect a 50 or 100 price drop in 1 year from now with the 1080 ti launch at 699


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Majin, you know how I feel in terms of the fanboy wars and stuff here. But....either my eyes are deceiving me, or after reading a lot of those reviews...the GTX 980Ti (reference) is about 28-35% faster than the GTX 980Ti. And both of those cards can overclock too. So in the end, it would be a similar performance difference no matter what. So...I really don't understand how you are getting only a 13% improvement.
> 
> You can't just pick and choose which benchmark you want. That was the average over all of them. If you pick and choose, you are no better than those fanboys you seemingly hate (but ironically act like).


I am withholding judgement until there are some aftermarket cards at a good price with good coolers. Right now, $699 for this card is just to much IMHO.


----------



## Slomo4shO

This is a huge performance jump from the previous generation.









Still doesn't justify the price increase


----------



## xSociety

This happens every single time. People, wait till we see some custom 1080s with proper cooling, overclocking software, and experience with the 1080s, and then compare against custom 980 Ti's with your max overclocks.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> you are arguing with someone that works on a site that posted this
> 
> a game that utilises so much the compute that made nvidia being far behind suddenly it became competitive again just to showcase the 1080 LOL


Maybe it's an honest error? I don't remember Overclock.net ever being dishonest... it's maybe possible they got bought for a pair of cards like some reviewers and Youtubers did, but I still hold them in high regard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> I think your statement should be more along the lines of "its impossible to fully utilize a multi core CPU in DX11". DX11 workloads have been spread across multi core CPUs for years now but not with any efficiency. As for AotS, CPU utilization has increased over the last two patches and Oxide did confirm they built in some additional efficiencies for CPU optimization.
> 
> My guess is that MSAA or something else is broken in some situations which is why we are seeing some performance issues moving from DX11 to DX12. Nailing down cyclical performance gyrations from patch to patch is always difficult.


No, not really this time: you simply can not use multi-core. It has nothing to do with efficiency. DirectX 11 can't be programmer with multiple cores talking to the GPU at the same time. DX11 games may use multiple cores for many things, DX11 supports multi-thread but it's not what we're talking about. The very reason AMD made Mantle, Vulkan, Metal and DirectX12 is to enable real multi-core parallel work with GPUs.

It's not really simple to explain, but it has everything to do with how each GPU arch handles graphics, compute and other command queues. AMD has this done by using multiple execution engines and can run those async and in parallel. Nvidia can run multiple computes, but only under CUDA API. I don't know what has changed, but leaked results, removed Ashes 1080 benchmarks etc. make me very suspicious about truth underneath all those 'reviews'. Until I get my hands on one 1080, I won't be able to claim anything for sure. Unlike some review sites, I am not paid by either manufacturer nor I care if I'll get a free sample next launch so I am pretty much free to say whatever I find out.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I agree, AMD holds their own in graphics...


In some respects, I'd say their GPU team is better than Nvidia's overall, because they manage to stay on par with Nvidia (sometimes exceeding, sometimes a bit slower) with utterly miniscule resources.


----------



## GHADthc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> A little early to make declarations about overclocking when you are comparing a custom 980Ti to the reference 1080. Let's at least wait until we see what custom cards can do (and are priced at).


This is true...In the meantime, Nvidia's cheerleader squad will deflect Nvidia of all harmful criticism


----------



## kuruptx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuruptx*
> 
> Guys is it going to be impossible to find one of these to order if I plan on buying in the middle of June?


?


----------



## Murlocke

--edit--


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Variability? That would be why. A rational person would compare that which is guaranteed. Not two things that aren't necessarily guaranteed. But that is just my opinion. I hold that regardless of GPU vendor.


A rational person would compare that which is averaged achievable potential. Doesn't take much rationalization to regurgitate materials in a press review.

980TI's do average about 1480-1520MHz (we have the stats here on OCN)
FE 1080's so far hit 2GHz, some topping at 2.1GHz

1.73GHz boost guaranteed and 2.1GHz OC is irrelevant when performance is the end result. 2.1GHz wins.

Most of you guys who claim AIB will do much better also don't realize that this is a $100 cooler, with a vapor chamber designed for enhanced heat dissipation. Previous reference coolers (besides the TX) were just heat pipes.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuruptx*
> 
> ?


I would wait until custom cards are released if you are dead set on getting one. That way you have more selection and the market should be better saturated by then.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuruptx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kuruptx*
> 
> Guys is it going to be impossible to find one of these to order if I plan on buying in the middle of June?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

Custom 1080 will be released before mid june. Wait it out if you can.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Variability? That would be why. A rational person would compare that which is guaranteed. Not two things that aren't necessarily guaranteed. But that is just my opinion. I hold that regardless of GPU vendor.
> 
> 
> 
> A rational person would compare that which is averaged achievable potential. Doesn't take much rationalization to regurgitate materials in a press review.
> 
> 980TI's do average about 1480-1520MHz (we have the stats here on OCN)
> FE 1080's so far hit 2GHz, some topping at 2.1GHz
> 
> 1.73GHz boost guaranteed and 2.1GHz OC is irrelevant when performance is the end result. 2.1GHz wins.
Click to expand...

Not to mention 2.1 Ghz is limited by the TDP in stock BIOS


----------



## caenlen

Vega launches in November though, the 1080 ti equivalent, so I think AMD will be King for a few months because I don't see Nvidia lowering their price on a gtx 1080 until April at the earliest, and I don't see any 1080 ti launching at 800 bucks.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> In some respects, I'd say their GPU team is better than Nvidia's overall, because they manage to stay on par with Nvidia (sometimes exceeding, sometimes a bit slower) with utterly miniscule resources.


I'd watch yourself saying stuff like that buddy.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Vega launches in November though, the 1080 ti equivalent, so I think AMD will be King for a few months because I don't see Nvidia lowering their price on a gtx 1080 until April at the earliest, and I don't see any 1080 ti launching at 800 bucks.


Where did you get november from?


----------



## kuruptx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Custom 1080 will be released before mid june. Wait it out if you can.


Ok I just hope their are some available by around June 15th, that's around the date I plan on buying one if I can find one, cause these always go like hotcakes when they release, that's what I was worried about. I am upgrading from a gtx 680, and was so close thinking about a gtx 980 ti since they are going for only 450.00 USD!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Vega launches in November though, the 1080 ti equivalent, so I think AMD will be King for a few months because I don't see Nvidia lowering their price on a gtx 1080 until April at the earliest, and I don't see any 1080 ti launching at 800 bucks.


Word now is that Vega is competition to 1080. It better be cheap if that's the case because AMD appears to be late again!


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Seeing a ridiculous price of near €900,- for a GTX1080, i'm scared by the thoughts of what the GTX1080Ti (or Titan) that i'm planning on buying will cost....


where are you living? Price in Germany is 790€? Is there such a big price difference within europe?


----------



## Nonehxc

In the name of all family men with wifes and babies and life outside the PC, I thank Nvidia and those pure and benevolent beings called enthusiasts and early adopters for the torrent of cheap 980Tis and Titan eXes about to hit the 2nd hand market.


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> wait why is the stock GTX 1080 Founders Edition running at like 85°C for reviewers and Nvidia presentation had the 2114 mhz GTX 1080 running at 67°C ?


Anyone else suspect the Nvidia presentation had someone pouring a slow measured amount of LN2 behind the scenes with a buffer plate to keep the temps near 67°C

Or was that just a watercooled rig?


----------



## ValSidalv21

As a 980 Ti owner I am very impressed with the GTX 1080 performance. If the aftermarket 1080's can keep the same performance gap vs. the aftermarket Ti's and have similar OC potential, then the 1080 should come as a nice upgrade







Well, at least until Vega and the 1080 Ti that is


----------



## airfathaaaaa

has anyone actually saw this one?
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidia-Geforce-Grafikkarte-255598/Specials/Benchmark-Test-Video-1195464/2/


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> where are you living? Price in Germany is 790€? Is there such a big price difference within europe?


Ment to type €800,-, my apologies. Still stand my point, €800 is ridiculous for a mid-range card that will only be 'king' for a few months.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Your 30% is baseless. I'm looking at maxed 980Ti and maxed FE 1080.
> 
> 3DMark: 24000 vs 21500 = 1.11x
> BF3: 155fps vs 138fps = 1.12x
> 
> Perhaps you can base your claims somewhere, instead of flooding thread with baseless noise?


Again

Gigabyte Extreme 980Ti 1420MHz: 20% faster than GTX 980Ti. (TechPowerUp reviewed it)

GTX 1080 reference: 37% faster than 980Ti.
17% faster than Gigabyte Extreme.

Reference can atleast do 12% more with overclock.
OC reference GTX 1080: 50% faster than reference 980Ti. 30% faster than Gigabyte Extreme.

So it loses 7% due to not overclocking as well as Gigabyte because of better vbios, cooling and power on Gigabyte PCB. But its still 30% faster.

Couple of months from now, power target and temp target and other various fixes have been discovered to reference 1080 like always happen. We are back to 35-40 % over Gigabyte Extreme.

And not to mention there will be AIB models of 1080 with 8+8 power and better cooling for say $600-650 that beats Gigabyte by 50% when both are overclocked.

No matter how you look at it, GTX 980Ti, reference or not, have met its new king.
Just let it go. Resistance is futile. You cant expect to have the fastest card by long in this industry. And now the time has come for the inefficient and outdated 28nm 980Ti to let go. So should the stubborn owners...


----------



## ondoy

faster than 980 sli ?


----------



## TranquilTempest

The drawback is it still causes judder, just like fullscreen(windowed).


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 1080 ti will be out in Spring to compete with Vega, I'll wait for them honestly. i doubt nvidia has the guts to charge 800 bucks for a non-titan, so expect a 50 or 100 price drop in 1 year from now with the 1080 ti launch at 699


Oh they do.







)) You'll wait for Ti to get this to drop and how much you think Asus Strix Gold would cost?







1500€









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Is that the current price of the 980TI you just put up, sorry I'm not familiar with the Euro market. And yeah the 1080 is expensive, which is why I'm opting to likely get a 1070 over the 1080 and wait for the 1080TI or wait for volta. Hopefully we can seen a better competition between AMD and Nvidia with better launch pricing.


Yes - all this time 980Ti is 600-650 € max. Now, 1080 is going to be 900€. That's close to 999€ TitanX was going (initial TitanX prices were 1100-1200€). TBH too high for a mid-to-high-range card 980 is actually. I don't personally care for the price per se, I buy no matter the price, but really, this is a bit a-ish of them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Seeing a ridiculous price of near €900,- for a GTX1080, i'm scared by the thoughts of what the GTX1080Ti (or Titan) that i'm planning on buying will cost....


Insane. I presume 1200-1300€ for new Titan or 1080Ti at start. FE edition 999€









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> You mean the fact that 1080 will match Pro Duo at half the price? AMD must be feeling the heat lol.
> 
> Nvm, looked at a review where the Pro Duo runs at 700 mhz for some reason


I don't think Pro Duo can be matched by 1080, it's way too fast for that. But, it's a 2-GPU card so it's not a fair battle.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> A rational person would compare that which is averaged achievable potential. Doesn't take much rationalization to regurgitate materials in a press review.
> 
> 980TI's do average about 1480-1520MHz (we have the stats here on OCN)
> FE 1080's so far hit 2GHz, some topping at 2.1GHz
> 
> 1.73GHz boost guaranteed and 2.1GHz OC is irrelevant when performance is the end result. 2.1GHz wins.


From what we know about FinFET 16nm at this point 2.1 might be top. Usually, like with TitanX and 980Ti, whatever is your max 100% fan air clock, is your water clock you can do. 1.4-1.5GHz pretty much being what 980Ti could do. 1080 will probably be stuck at 2.1-2.2.

Hopefully I'm wrong and we'll see 2.5GHz 1080 but I seriously doubt that'll ever happen. I think theoretical max for this arch is at 2.4.


----------



## i7monkey

Definitely not a sidegrade on your wallet









where iz 2.5?
where iz 67?
#200forwhat?


----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Definitely not a sidegrade on your wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where iz 2.5?
> where iz 67?
> #200forwhat?


Gone with maxwell driver support. lol


----------



## EniGma1987

Anyone see this yet?



Great temps, but OC is still limited by the TDP. Need custom bios


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> Anyone else suspect the Nvidia presentation had someone pouring a slow measured amount of LN2 behind the scenes with a buffer plate to keep the temps near 67°C
> 
> Or was that just a watercooled rig?


Nope its possible with good air
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidia-Geforce-Grafikkarte-255598/Specials/Benchmark-Test-Video-1195464/
they puted the Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV on the 1080 and playing doom ultra 4k at 2ghz under 60° .


----------



## Murlocke

--edit--


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Anyone see this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Great temps, but OC is still limited by the TDP. Need custom bios


It needs better PCB to start with.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Word now is that Vega is competition to 1080. It better be cheap if that's the case because AMD appears to be late again!


Where from?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> has anyone actually saw this one?
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidia-Geforce-Grafikkarte-255598/Specials/Benchmark-Test-Video-1195464/2/


Wow!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Definitely not a sidegrade on your wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where iz 2.5?
> where iz 67?
> #200forwhat?












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightDee8D*
> 
> Gone with maxwell driver support. lol


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> Nope its possible with good air
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidia-Geforce-Grafikkarte-255598/Specials/Benchmark-Test-Video-1195464/
> they puted the Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV on the 1080 and playing doom ultra 4k at 2ghz under 60° .


How did they fitt AAX4 on it? The holes don't match


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Again
> 
> Gigabyte Extreme 980Ti 1420MHz: 20% faster than GTX 980Ti. (TechPowerUp reviewed it)
> 
> GTX 1080 reference: 37% faster than 980Ti.
> 17% faster than Gigabyte Extreme.
> 
> Reference can atleast do 12% more with overclock.
> OC reference GTX 1080: 50% faster than reference 980Ti. 30% faster than Gigabyte Extreme.
> 
> So it loses 7% due to not overclocking as well as Gigabyte because of better vbios, cooling and power on Gigabyte PCB. But its still 30% faster.
> 
> Couple of months from now, power target and temp target and other various fixes have been discovered to reference 1080 like always happen. We are back to 35-40 % over Gigabyte Extreme.
> 
> And not to mention there will be AIB models of 1080 with 8+8 power and better cooling for say $600-650 that beats Gigabyte by 50% when both are overclocked.
> 
> No matter how you look at it, GTX 980Ti, reference or not, have met its new king.
> Just let it go. Resistance is futile. You cant expect to have the fastest card by long in this industry. And now the time has come for the inefficient and outdated 28nm 980Ti to let go. So should the stubborn owners...


I refuse to believe that OCN is now "the pursuit of guaranteed".


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Again
> 
> Gigabyte Extreme 980Ti 1420MHz: 20% faster than GTX 980Ti. (TechPowerUp reviewed it)
> 
> GTX 1080 reference: 37% faster than 980Ti.
> 17% faster than Gigabyte Extreme.
> 
> Reference can atleast do 12% more with overclock.
> OC reference GTX 1080: 50% faster than reference 980Ti. 30% faster than Gigabyte Extreme.
> 
> So it loses 7% due to not overclocking as well as Gigabyte because of better vbios, cooling and power on Gigabyte PCB. But its still 30% faster.
> 
> Couple of months from now, power target and temp target and other various fixes have been discovered to reference 1080 like always happen. We are back to 35-40 % over Gigabyte Extreme.
> 
> And not to mention there will be AIB models of 1080 with 8+8 power and better cooling for say $600-650 that beats Gigabyte by 50% when both are overclocked.
> 
> No matter how you look at it, GTX 980Ti, reference or not, have met its new king.
> Just let it go. Resistance is futile. You cant expect to have the fastest card by long in this industry. And now the time has come for the inefficient and outdated 28nm 980Ti to let go. So should the stubborn owners...


Maxwell reference vs custom hardly oced much different for normal non benchmarking clocks. I've had ref 980s and kingpin 980s, ref 980tis and kingpin 980tis. My daily clock limits for non benching are not much different to make a huge performance boost. I am currently running 1450 on my ref tis on water and I am no where near voltage maximum for either card. I couldn't get past mid 1500s on my ti kpes on the same loop with a load of more voltage.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> has anyone actually saw this one?
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidia-Geforce-Grafikkarte-255598/Specials/Benchmark-Test-Video-1195464/2/


Wow theirs only got to 2000mhz?

I can't read german


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> Nope its possible with good air
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidia-Geforce-Grafikkarte-255598/Specials/Benchmark-Test-Video-1195464/
> they puted the Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV on the 1080 and playing doom ultra 4k at 2ghz under 60° .


I stand corrected. Just wow.

Shame there's only the one 8-Pin. I can see some serious milkage out of this new Architecture...


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> It needs better PCB to start with.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Anyone see this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Great temps, but OC is still limited by the TDP. Need custom bios


Someone will probably change power limit within the first day the card is selling.

Very easy to do


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> How did they fitt AAX4 on it? The holes don't match


Dunno .. they are saying it was pretty easy without modding something.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steen*
> 
> Were you as critical when Nvidia partner games overloaded geometry tess to sub-pixel levels on hidden surfaces? Rhetorical, we know the ilk of your reviews.


Actually yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> you are arguing with someone that works on a site that posted this
> 
> a game that utilises so much the compute that made nvidia being far behind suddenly it became competitive again just to showcase the 1080 LOL


Actually, I think you might want to realign your thinking about NVIDIA performance in Quantum Break. My benchmarks are 100% in line with expectations.

I think you are highlighting EXACTLY why people should never, ever refer to benchmarks that are conduced close to a game's launch. Weeks or even days later, they're worthless.

Quantum Break was a broken title at launch. NVIDIA's drivers for it were broken too. Since then MS has rolled out numerous patches for it and NVIDIA completely overhauled their drivers. In recent days MS even removed the FPS lock, though you'll need to update the Windows Store app for that to take effect.

PCGH actually posted the revised performance numbers pre-VSync removal and their numbers are pretty close to what I achieved: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Quantum-Break-Spiel-15745/Specials/Technik-Test-1191358/

In addition, 6GB and lower cards get bottlenecked pretty badly when the upscaling function is disabled at 4K....hence some poor perf numbers from the GTX 980 and Fury.

If you have any other concerns, let me know.









Just don't equate today's performance with tests that were conducted back during a game's launch.


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*


Are you the artist formerly known as Alatar? Just wondering that I've never seen the two of you in the same room/ thread. His last post was in the fall of last year and then you appeared afterwards /tinfoil









Like Batman...


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> *Someone better get started on volt mods for this (soft or hard).* The card is extremely power limited again when thermals are not an issue as seen in this watercooled GTX 1980 from EK:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Anyone see this yet?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great temps, but OC is still limited by the TDP. *Need custom bios*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> It needs better PCB to start with.


the two above you gets it. you can toss the chip on the best PCB and add 8 pin power connections to your heart's content *but if the bios says 180 watts that's all it will ever get.*

time now to see if joedirt can work his flashing magic and *whatshisname?* at getting a Pascal Bios Tweaker.


----------



## hawker-gb

I expect price in my country around 900 euro.

Waiting for Vega.

Xperia Z5 via Tapatalk


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

For the reference cooler, is the cooler attached to the front plate or are they seperate? I have a Swiftech MCW82 universal block, and I want to keep the front plate for memory and VRM cooling.


----------



## Code-Red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> Are you the artist formerly known as Alatar? Just wondering that I've never seen the two of you in the same room/ thread. His last post was in the fall of last year and then you appeared afterwards /tinfoil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Batman...


You know.... I was wondering who this guy reminded me of. Alatar was a VERY similar poster. The opposite of the DJI guy pushing Charlie from SA's threads constantly.


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> I expect price in my country around 900 euro.
> 
> Waiting for Vega.
> 
> Xperia Z5 via Tapatalk


why 900? when you are living in europe the founders edition will cost 790-800€ (still expensive tho ^^)


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> *but if the bios says 180 watts that's all it will ever get.*


If that's all you care about, just change the current shunt resistor for a lower value.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the two above you gets it. you can toss the chip on the best PCB and add 8 pin power connections to your heart's content *but if the bios says 180 watts that's all it will ever get.*
> 
> time now to see if joedirt can work his flashing magic and *whatshisname?* at getting a Pascal Bios Tweaker.


It's not that. Both amd and nvidia have a feature inside their drivers that can detect furmark and they limit the clocks and the power of the card a lot more.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> Quantum Break was a broken title at launch. NVIDIA's drivers for it were broken too. Since then MS has rolled out numerous patches for it and NVIDIA completely overhauled their drivers. In recent days MS even removed the FPS lock, though you'll need to update the Windows Store app for that to take effect.


I can confirm that QB was really broken, but the whole UWP platform with Nvidia drivers is broken months back. It's been better lately. We had significant problems with Nvidia drivers when implementing Vulkan renderer, but it's better and probably will be.

However, in general, Nvidia puts raw power instead of async. Has that changed with 1080? Not really convinced, but can know that only when some actual developer gets their hands on the card and makes a test. Getting mine by mid June, so hope for some earlier info.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TranquilTempest*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> *but if the bios says 180 watts that's all it will ever get.*
> 
> 
> 
> If that's all you care about, just change the current shunt resistor for a lower value.
Click to expand...











nice catch!

personally i like going the firmware method.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> I expect price in my country around 900 euro.
> 
> Waiting for Vega.
> 
> Xperia Z5 via Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> why 900? when you are living in europe the founders edition will cost 790-800€ (still expensive tho ^^)
Click to expand...

I never order cards outside my country.
One could only hope it will be "only" 900

Xperia Z5 via Tapatalk


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> Actually yes.
> Actually, I think you might want to realign your thinking about NVIDIA performance in Quantum Break. My benchmarks are 100% in line with expectations.
> 
> I think you are highlighting EXACTLY why people should never, ever refer to benchmarks that are conduced close to a game's launch. Weeks or even days later, they're worthless.
> 
> Quantum Break was a broken title at launch. NVIDIA's drivers for it were broken too. Since then MS has rolled out numerous patches for it and NVIDIA completely overhauled their drivers. In recent days MS even removed the FPS lock, though you'll need to update the Windows Store app for that to take effect.
> 
> PCGH actually posted the revised performance numbers pre-VSync removal and their numbers are pretty close to what I achieved: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Quantum-Break-Spiel-15745/Specials/Technik-Test-1191358/
> 
> In addition, 6GB and lower cards get bottlenecked pretty badly when the upscaling function is disabled at 4K....hence some poor perf numbers from the GTX 980 and Fury.
> 
> If you have any other concerns, let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't equate today's performance with tests that were conducted back during a game's launch.


very true but you arent really using an oc 980ti on your benches and they do


----------



## ondoy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VipvF26XRNY&feature=youtu.be&t=12m43s

who bought into this hype ?


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's definitely fast.
> 
> But I'm struggling to care these days.


So much of this. As exciting as the card is, I want a *decent* game which will actually warrant needing a GTX 1080.


----------



## hawker-gb

Yep,too much hype in this thread.

Xperia Z5 via Tapatalk


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> I never order cards outside my country.
> One could only hope it will be "only" 900
> 
> Xperia Z5 via Tapatalk


So graphic cards in croatia cost more than at the rest of europe?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice catch!
> 
> personally i like going the firmware method.


I never said that, he faked my quote.


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VipvF26XRNY&feature=youtu.be&t=12m43s
> who bought into this hype ?


Video doesn't play for me. Need to get rid of the "&feature=youtu.be&t=12m43s" at the end of the link.

Also it's the near hour long presentation many have already seen from Jen


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VipvF26XRNY&feature=youtu.be&t=12m43s
> 
> who bought into this hype ?


'It's utterly insane, it's insane, it's almost irresponsible amounts of performance!'

'Look at that' lol and there's some graph that makes zero sense up on the screen. Love it.

Want a founder's edition now.


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> Video doesn't play for me. Need to get rid of the "&feature=youtu.be&t=12m43s" at the end of the link.
> 
> Also it's the near hour long presentation many have already seen from Jen


its just one more proof that jhh jacket doesnt lie nothing more


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> It's not that. Both amd and nvidia have a feature inside their drivers that can detect furmark and they limit the clocks and the power of the card a lot more.


it won't show up as Pwr but vREL limit in gpu-z:











E:
my TDP is 390 watts.


----------



## Liranan

Personally I don't understand all this 'hype'. The card was obviously reviewed with a lot of preconditions, throttles hard and is massively overpriced. I can understand why some people want the best based on arbitrary numbers but even if this card is that good it will be replaced within a few months by a Ti and Titan XYZ. Prices will drop massively and the next card will be at this price for more performance.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Definitely not a sidegrade on your wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where iz 2.5?
> where iz 67?
> #200forwhat?


Does this mean that you won't be kicking it in the "Pascal Owners Club"? gee, shame.....


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> it won't show up as Pwr but vREL limit in gpu-z:


Oh thats new for me.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> I never order cards outside my country.
> One could only hope it will be "only" 900
> 
> Xperia Z5 via Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> So graphic cards in croatia cost more than at the rest of europe?
Click to expand...

Sadly,more than in most other EU countries.
Fury X was 7000kn when came,that is around 900 euro.

Xperia Z5 via Tapatalk


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TranquilTempest*
> 
> So sugarhell faked the same quote too?


Not sure who that is or what he quoted, but I have never even mentioned the number 180 in my posts or ever commented on power of 1080. I don't care if it requires a nuclear power plant.


----------



## FireRx

Welp,
this settle it. I will upgrade to the 1080 for my new build this year. thank for the reviews guys.


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Not sure who that is or what he quoted, but I have never even mentioned the number 180 in my posts or ever commented on power of 1080. I don't care if it requires a nuclear power plant.


It was a nested quote, and i screwed up the reference, sorry. The quote was from looniam.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Sadly,more than in most other EU countries.
> Fury X was 7000kn when came,that is around 900 euro.
> 
> Xperia Z5 via Tapatalk


Here in greece fury x is around 750-800. A 980ti is around 800-950. And a radeon pro duo is close to 1900.


----------



## xzamples

does pascal do async compute on hardware or not?

have any of these reviews simply answered that question

i'm guessing now


----------



## airfathaaaaa

computebase did a only dx12 bench
http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/geforce-gtx-1080-test/11/#diagramm-ashes-of-the-singularity-async-compute

seems like regression on higher res never left


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the two above you gets it. you can toss the chip on the best PCB and add 8 pin power connections to your heart's content *but if the bios says 180 watts that's all it will ever get.*
> 
> time now to see if joedirt can work his flashing magic and *whatshisname?* at getting a Pascal Bios Tweaker.


I mean, bios/plain power limit mod is obvious requirement. But there is serious suspicion that this is one cheap ass PCB that will just not do well with high current.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Sadly,more than in most other EU countries.
> Fury X was 7000kn when came,that is around 900 euro.
> 
> Xperia Z5 via Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Here in greece fury x is around 750-800. A 980ti is around 800-950. And a radeon pro duo is close to 1900.
Click to expand...

Currently cheapest 980ti is 5300kn or little more than 700 euro.

Xperia Z5 via Tapatalk


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> computebase did a only dx12 bench
> http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/geforce-gtx-1080-test/11/#diagramm-ashes-of-the-singularity-async-compute
> 
> seems like regression on higher res never left


Very disappointing AOTS performance for the price.


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Very disappointing AOTS performance for the price.


someone here (i think a dev) said that they will basicly bruteforce their way on async
seems like it works but doesnt have steam on 4k for this


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> computebase did a only dx12 bench
> http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/geforce-gtx-1080-test/11/#diagramm-ashes-of-the-singularity-async-compute
> 
> seems like regression on higher res never left
> 
> 
> 
> Very disappointing AOTS performance for the price.
Click to expand...

Seems to me that hype should tone down a bit.

Xperia Z5 via Tapatalk


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> I mean, bios/plain power limit mod is obvious requirement. But there is serious suspicion that this is one cheap ass PCB that will just not do well with high current.


Yep, and the cooler is a pile of garbage. An OC to 2200mhz will either melt the thing or make it sound like a plane anyway so voltage unlocked n a founder's edition seems kinda pointless.

Will be great to see what the custom variants achieve though.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Very disappointing AOTS performance for the price.


Lol, cost about the same as a FX though, am I missing something?


----------



## mlb426

i havent read through the entire thread. Is there a review that shows 1080 sli benchmarks?


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Lol, cost about the same as a FX though, am I missing something?


yes, it doesn't say AMD


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Lol, cost about the same as a FX though, am I missing something?


Fury prices will have to drop when the 1080 hits the shelves. That seems fairly obvious.


----------



## fcman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> Cool now I can grab a 980 Ti for ~$400 and wait fo:thumb:e real cards to come out


If nvidia was serious about the performance (which it sounds like they were) the 1070 should be faster than the 980ti for $379.


----------



## xzamples

these reviews confirm that nvidia has the best sapce heater on the market


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fcman*
> 
> If nvidia was serious about the performance (which it sounds like they were) the 1070 should be faster than the 980ti for $379.


That would sell like crazy. Doubt it will be less than $499, the "founders edition" anyway


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fcman*
> 
> If nvidia was serious about the performance (which it sounds like they were) the 1070 should be faster than the 980ti for $379.


It's unlikely when it's been cut down 25% and only uses DDR5 memory.

Maybe a reference 980ti yes, I'd say it'll sit between the 980 and 980ti.


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> these reviews confirm that nvidia has the best sapce heater on the market


Not even close to 390x.


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Where's 2.5GHz?


You're being too hopeful, I said a while ago that the absolute limit for air cooling would be a good deal less than 2.5 GHz. I don't know why anyone expected 2.5 GHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> The ref only has 1 8pin pw,


That isn't a problem, I've said before that even custom cards cards capable of providing a LOT more won't do better on air or water cooling. TiN, an engineer over at EVGA, confirmed that today. http://forum.kingpincooling.com/showthread.php?t=3879


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> Not even close to 390x.


480 thinks otherwise


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> It's unlikely when it's been cut down 25% and only uses DDR5 memory.
> 
> Maybe a reference 980ti yes, I'd say it'll sit between the 980 and 980ti.


Yes 25% less Core but memory is 8Gbps which + extra compression it should come close to GTX980 Ti memory bandwidth.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> You're being too hopeful, I said a while ago that the absolute limit for air cooling would be a good deal less than 2.5 GHz. I don't know why anyone expected 2.5 GHz.
> That isn't a problem, I've said before that even custom cards cards capable of providing a LOT more won't do better on air or water cooling. TiN, an engineer over at EVGA, confirmed that today. http://forum.kingpincooling.com/showthread.php?t=3879


Ah nice find.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> has anyone actually saw this one?
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidia-Geforce-Grafikkarte-255598/Specials/Benchmark-Test-Video-1195464/2/


Looks like OC Titan X beats 1080 in almost all games against stock 1700mhz though so the delta would still be around 10%-15% for 1080 once overclocked to 2-2.1ghz


----------



## xzamples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> Not even close to 390x.






1080 literally a house fire


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> 480 thinks otherwise


We talk about cards on market tho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080 literally a house fire


Someone does not know difference between gpu temperature and space heating.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, now that u say that it makes perfect sense!


007 trumped them all


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> 
> 
> 1080 literally a house fire


Wait, what happened here? Over 100 degree during Furmark?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> I mean, bios/plain power limit mod is obvious requirement. But there is serious suspicion that this is one cheap ass PCB that will just not do well with high current.


i'm not trying to say that a better PCB wouldn't be . .better. but seriously the reference PCBs nvidia has used aren't all *that* bad.

hold it! but aren't we talking about these *magical* FE cards, ya know the ones that are suppose to have good components???









e:typo


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Well, the fanboy edition should sort out the fanboys pretty well. Anybody pays $700 for it definitely is one!

I kid, i kid!


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080 literally a house fire


reference cooler is just *****, http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidia-Geforce-Grafikkarte-255598/Specials/Benchmark-Test-Video-1195464/
they put an Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV on the 1080 and playing doom ultra (4k) at 2ghz under 60°


----------



## carlhil2

All kidding aside, can someone give me a refresh on this nVIDIA vs AMD vs intel war that's been going on please. I didn't get the memo where it says that, if I buy my cpu/gpu from one company, I must hate all of the others. I am feeling a little lost and left out of the loop. makes me feel lonely at times. thanks in advance.....


----------



## TranquilTempest

Anyone analyze the power delivery components on the reference cards?


----------



## Kinaesthetic

So, this will probably get buried, but if anyone was wondering why the GTX 1080 during the reveal was running at 67C, it was because they had the fan cranked to 100% on the card.


----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TranquilTempest*
> 
> Anyone analyze the power delivery components on the reference cards?


jhh said its better, must be true.


----------



## VSG

FYI, Tom Petersen just confirmed that the demo unit at the launch event was the FE on air, with the blower fan at 100%. That explains the 67 °C temps. Jacob from EVGA did a Doom play stream with the fan at 70% (in a cooler setup) and the GPU was at 60-62 °C. So basically be prepared to have the fan on a manual fan curve and not auto if using the stock blower cooler. It isn't anything special.

Edit: Got







'd


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> All kidding aside, can someone give me a refresh on this nVIDIA vs AMD vs intel war that's been going on please. I didn't get the memo where it says that, if I buy my cpu/gpu from one company, I must hate all of the others. I am feeling a little lost and left out of the loop. makes me feel lonely at times. thanks in advance.....


The good thing is that threads like this are good for adding the worst offenders to ignore lists. Though you can still see them when they're quoted such as the one you quoted. On the GPU side you'll get half them from this thread. Then when there is an AMD GPU review thread you'll get the other half from there.


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> So, this will probably get buried, but if anyone was wondering why the GTX 1080 during the reveal was running at 67C, it was because they had the fan cranked to 100% on the card.


you know what will be the best part?
all of those that bought the FE thinking that it has some superior cooling system
literally spended 100 more for nothing


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'm not trying to say that a better PCB wouldn't be . .better. but seriously the reference PCBs nvidia has used aren't all *that* bad.
> 
> hold it! but aren't we talking about these *magical* FE cards, ya know the ones that are suppose to have good components???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e:typo


With AMD at least once you are under water its all down to the GPU. Having better power delivery, custom PCB etc makes no difference. Reference will OC the same. Probably same thing with Nvidia. People just like to believe all those extra stuff on the PCB will change the fundamental structure of how much the card will OC under normal conditions. If custom cards OC more its because they are cooled better.


----------



## Olivon

980Ti ref OC max boost 1390MHz

http://www.sweclockers.com/test/22087-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080/22#content


----------



## sledge

About the most substantial thing i got from this thread is finding out which posters were pretending to be neutral in the GPU wars before these cards were released.

Until the AIB cards come out, I'll reserve judgment. Now that the hype train is in full effect, I see no reason why aftermarket suppliers should charge less than FE MSRP for better components, especially where cooling is concerned.

Also, what level of BS was nVidia pulling when they ran the card at 67° during the presentation?


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> For sure it is not better then 980 ti, no fucin mid range card can compare to high end.
> Mid range cards are for mid range users, with a price no more then $500 , i preffer to buy high ends with price <$1000.
> As well i'm sure they cutted graffic quality for performance on these.


Some people prefere to buy mid range with high end performance,The 980TI time is up! move ON


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> The good thing is that threads like this are good for adding the worst offenders to ignore lists. Though you can still see them when they're quoted such as the one you quoted. On the GPU side you'll get half them from this thread. Then when there is an AMD GPU review thread you'll get the other half from there.


Oh, so, basically internet gangbanging. no thanks, I'll pass. thanks for the info though....


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sledge*
> 
> About the most substantial thing i got from this thread is finding out which posters were pretending to be neutral in the GPU wars before these cards were released.
> 
> Until the AIB cards come out, I'll reserve judgment. Now that the hype train is in full effect, I see no reason why aftermarket suppliers should charge less than FE MSRP for better components, especially where cooling is concerned.
> 
> Also, what level of BS was nVidia pulling when they ran the card at 67° during the presentation?


100% fan speed.

Every report of it maxing out temps at 83 degrees had fan working at under 60%


----------



## Vigil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> FYI, Tom Petersen just confirmed that the demo unit at the launch event was the FE on air, with the blower fan at 100%. That explains the 67 °C temps. Jacob from EVGA did a Doom play stream with the fan at 70% (in a cooler setup) and the GPU was at 60-62 °C. So basically be prepared to have the fan on a manual fan curve and not auto if using the stock blower cooler. It isn't anything special.
> 
> Edit: Got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'd


And the ambient temperatures were?


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> you know what will be the best part?
> all of those that bought the FE thinking that it has some superior cooling system
> literally spended 100 more for nothing


no way man, it uses specialsnowflake nvidia technology. State of teh art.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> FYI, Tom Petersen just confirmed that the demo unit at the launch event was the FE on air, with the blower fan at 100%. That explains the 67 °C temps. Jacob from EVGA did a Doom play stream with the fan at 70% (in a cooler setup) and the GPU was at 60-62 °C. So basically be prepared to have the fan on a manual fan curve and not auto if using the stock blower cooler. It isn't anything special.
> 
> Edit: Got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'd


crap i forgot about the live stream!

http://www.pcper.com/live/


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vigil*
> 
> And the ambient temperatures were?


given how everyone was on t shirts and jhh with jacket
my guess is -10 on stage 20 on the other room


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vigil*
> 
> And the ambient temperatures were?


The launch event room was ~ 25 °C from what I remember. There was air conditioning but not working very well with how many people were in there. It was probably an open bench too.


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> given how everyone was on t shirts and jhh with jacket
> my guess is -10 on stage 20 on the other room


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> given how everyone was on t shirts and jhh with jacket
> my guess is -10 on stage 20 on the other room


He probably wears that thing to bed....


----------



## rt123

^

lol


----------



## bonami2

Well im getting one for sure. a 1070 or a 1080.. and maybe sli









PPD madness


----------



## shremi

I don't know if this has been asked before but do we know about waterblock compatibility???

The only way i upgrade my 980s SLI is if i can re use the waterblock ...


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> I don't know if this has been asked before but do we know about waterblock compatibility???
> 
> The only way i upgrade my 980s SLI is if i can re use the waterblock ...


Seriously doubt you can reuse. But ya never know.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> I don't know if this has been asked before but do we know about waterblock compatibility???
> 
> The only way i upgrade my 980s SLI is if i can re use the waterblock ...


I really dont think you can use your old waterblocks, has any waterblocks ever actually been compatible with any other card it was made for ?
I doubt it, one little doodaad in the wrong place and ur screwed.


----------



## xzamples

nvidia showcased it to be 67c at full load AND at 2.1ghz core speed, benchmarks show it easily reaches above 85 at 1.8ghz ie. more nvidia lies

they lied about clock speeds, they lied about temps, they lied about rop/ram


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> I don't know if this has been asked before but do we know about waterblock compatibility???
> 
> The only way i upgrade my 980s SLI is if i can re use the waterblock ...


Doesn't look like it:





If it were just the memory/processor maybe, but that cap appears like it'd be in the way of cooling vrms on the newer card. Check with EK though.


----------



## VSG

Corsair told me their HG10 980 (which is compatible with the GTX 970, 980, 980Ti and Titan X reference PCBs) will work with the GTX 1080 reference PCB also (and possibly also GTX 1070 reference PCB, if the same). So that and the NZXT G10 are already available options to go with your choice of CLC for quick cooling if you can't wait for full cover blocks. On that note, at least EK will have their full range available for purchase on May 27 with delivery depending on when you have ordered it and others will follow suit. FC blocks for the GTX 980/980Ti will NOT work with the GTX 1080 in general.


----------



## Icekilla

About the new SLI bridge:

I decided to take a closer look to the physical layout of the GTX 1080 and I compared it with a GTX 980ti. I'm annexing both pics on this post





As you can see, physically it's the same SLI layout. What exactly makes this new SLI bridge so special if both cards have the exact physical layout? I'd REALLY like to see someone do SLI tests with the hyped new gen SLI bridge and two old gen SLI bridges slapped on each other.

The SLI bridge only works as a cable, really. it does nothing else and it should have no circuitry or a chip as there's no need to. There's something fishy about this...


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> nvidia showcased it to be 67c at full load AND at 2.1ghz core speed, benchmarks show it easily reaches above 85 at 1.8ghz ie. more nvidia lies


With Precision X on the live screen, how exactly did they lie? They just didn't mention the bit about the blower fan at 100%. Those temps were quite real then.


----------



## NvNw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla*
> 
> About the new SLI bridge:
> 
> I decided to take a closer look to the physical layout of the GTX 1080 and I compared it with a GTX 980ti. I'm annexing both pics on this post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, physically it's the same SLI layout. What exactly makes this new SLI bridge so special if both cards have the exact physical layout? I'd REALLY like to see someone do SLI tests with the hyped new gen SLI bridge and two old gen SLI bridges slapped on each other.
> 
> The SLI bridge only works as a cable, really. it does nothing else and it should have no circuitry or a chip as there's no need to. There's something fishy about this...


One explanation is that the changed the traces to make the two finger work as one and probably save some signals (clocks and sync) and re use them to give more bandwidth.


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> With Precision X on the live screen, how exactly did they lie? They just didn't mention the bit about the blower fan at 100%. Those temps were quite real then.


it was a v sync capped demo
even a 290x inside etna will hit 67c being capped at 60 but if the fan was locked on 100 even with the cap then something really bad is happening on that chip


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> Doesn't look like it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it were just the memory/processor maybe, but that cap appears like it'd be in the way of cooling vrms on the newer card. Check with EK though.


I have the tx plexi blocks and I really don't see why they wouldn't fit.


----------



## Playboyer670

Check this out also
https://youtu.be/bZrGImpdxy0


----------



## shremi

Thanks for the quick responses guys i guess no upgrade for me this time .....


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I have the tx plexi blocks and I really don't see why they wouldn't fit.


The cap in the upper right of the 980 likely has a spot milled out on the block. So using that block on the 1080 would mean nothing was in contact with some of those upper right VRMs. Like I said though to be sure contact EK.


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> The 1080 replaces the 980. The only problem i have is Nvidia charging Ti prices. Otherwise, its a great step up from the 980. If i owned a 980Ti, i have no reason to upgrade until the new Ti, which may not be too far off.


This fits my view of the 1080 exactly, It is faster than my EVGA hybrid at 1575/7800 stock bios at +50 mv on afterburner. But I see it at around 15-18% against a good oc 1080. Mine does not throttle at all.

What I see as troublesome but Nvidia will love is that very few people are giving a second thought about dropping $650-$725 on a MIDRANGE card. This happened when the 680 came out and everyone paid launch price for it. The difference is that Nvidia made it seem that it was the flagship. Then when the 7970 came out Nvidia comes out and says- "wait here is our flagship the 780gtx". Then when the 7970 gets close to the 780 and we find out that the 780 is castrated they come out with the 780ti.

20 months ago they release the 970 and 980 but this time we knew they were not full cards so Nvidia could not price the 980 as a flagship. The 980 was $100 bucks too high but that is water under the bridge.

Now the 1080 comes out and it does have impressive performance but it is still an upper midrange card and should be priced accordingly. When the 280GTX came out it was like $629 or $649 but it was the flagship card. The 480 and 580 were flagships and priced accordingly.

You do not buy a gpu just based on performance. You have to take into consideration the family of the card also. We are falling into Nvidia's plan. If everyone buys this card for 650-725 what is the TI going to go for? $900? Once you set the bar that it is ok to spend 700 or more for the midrange we are all going to get screwed.

And just for the people that think I am saying this is because I cannot afford it. A SMALL part of my GPU history. 3DFX voodoo 5 5500, GF3ti 500, GF4 ti 4600, 9800 pro, 6800gt, 7800gt. 7950gx2, 8800gtx, 280 gtx in sli (after price drop because of 4870) 5970, 7950's in xfire, 970gtx in sli and my current EVGA hybrid 980TI.

*You do not pay 250k for a Camaro because it is faster than a 200k Ferrari from 10 years ago. It is still a Camaro.*


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> The cap in the upper right of the 980 likely has a spot milled out on the block. So using that block on the 1080 would mean nothing was in contact with some of those upper right VRMs. Like I said though to be sure contact EK.


That cap doesn't exist on the tx or 980ti. Visually inspecting I really can't see why but would be interested in asking ek.


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*
> 
> Check this out also
> https://youtu.be/bZrGImpdxy0


I will never understand people that think a video is a good way to share a bunch of bar graphs.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sweclockers.com/test/22087-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080/22#content


Pretty underwhelming. On average about 13% more FPS than the 980 Ti looking at average FPS.

Sticking with the 980 Ti for now.


----------



## Klocek001

fast sync is fantastic, now when I exceeed the 144hz gsync range I usually let it tear a little bit instead of activating vsync and it is noticeable. great improvement nvidia


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Thanks for the quick responses guys i guess no upgrade for me this time .....


Check with EK to be sure, you never know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> That cap doesn't exist on the tx or 980ti. Visually inspecting I really can't see why but would be interested in asking ek.


Oh I thought we were still discussing that guy's 980s not the 980Ti/TX.







I didn't even look at the TX/980Ti board.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I suggest GTX980 Ti owners stop looking a GTX1080 threads and happy use the card for its intended purpose.


----------



## crazysoccerman

anyone know of a review that does a decent job examining overclocking? i can't find one that goes beyond just mentioning it.


----------



## Playboyer670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TranquilTempest*
> 
> I will never understand people that think a video is a good way to share a bunch of bar graphs.


Well you should learn to. Taking a bunch of benchmarks off the internet and putting it in a video make the results invalid?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Corsair told me their HG10 980 (which is compatible with the GTX 970, 980, 980Ti and Titan X reference PCBs) will work with the GTX 1080 reference PCB also (and possibly also GTX 1070 reference PCB, if the same). So that and the NZXT G10 are already available options to go with your choice of CLC for quick cooling if you can't wait for full cover blocks. On that note, at least EK will have their full range available for purchase on May 27 with delivery depending on when you have ordered it and others will follow suit. FC blocks for the GTX 980/980Ti will NOT work with the GTX 1080 in general.


that sounds fantastic


----------



## Playboyer670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*
> 
> Well you should learn to. Taking a bunch of benchmarks off the internet and putting it in a video make the results invalid?


oh I get it you like the convenience of seeing the results posted here as images ahhh


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> fast sync is fantastic, now when I exceeed the 144hz gsync range I usually let it tear a little bit instead of activating vsync and it is noticeable. great improvement nvidia


Did they say that the fastsync will work on older gen cards?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Pretty underwhelming. On average about 13% more FPS than the 980 Ti looking at average FPS.
> 
> Sticking with the 980 Ti for now.


Yep. No need to move on from 980Ti to thus card unless you just need those extra few fps or you jusy dont like money.


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Pretty underwhelming. On average about 13% more FPS than the 980 Ti looking at average FPS.
> 
> Sticking with the 980 Ti for now.


13%??? lets compare together left number 1080 right number 980ti

dragon age
67:53 = 1,26
dragon age oc
75:59 = 1,27

far cry
75:57 = 1,31
far cry oc
84:65 = 1,29

the witcher
96:74 = 1,29
the witcher oc
105:84 = 1,25

tomb raider
85:64 = 1,32
tomb raider oc
92:71 = 1,29

fallout
73:59 = 1,23
fallout oc
80:67 = 1,19

GTA
83:64 = 1,29
GTA oc
90:71 = 1,26

i think this are enough ones so pls tell me how you see only an average from about 13%?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> 13%??? lets compare together left number 1080 right number 980ti
> 
> dragon age
> 67:53 = 1,26
> dragon age oc
> 75:59 = 1,27
> 
> far cry
> 75:57 = 1,31
> far cry oc
> 84:65 = 1,29
> 
> the witcher
> 96:74 = 1,29
> the witcher oc
> 105:84 = 1,25
> 
> tomb raider
> 85:64 = 1,32
> tomb raider oc
> 92:71 = 1,29
> 
> fallout
> 73:59 = 1,23
> fallout oc
> 80:67 = 1,19
> 
> GTA
> 83:64 = 1,29
> GTA oc
> 90:71 = 1,26
> 
> i thin this are enough ones so pls tell me how you see only an average from about 13%?


Maybe GTX980 Ti OC vs Stock GTX1080 ?


----------



## lukart

Pretty decent card, but my guess is... we wont see any 599$ cards anywhere. Nvidia playing tricks again...


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> anyone know of a review that does a decent job examining overclocking? i can't find one that goes beyond just mentioning it.


most of them dont have liquid nitrogen so no they dont like to live dangerously


----------



## DFroN

Came here for reviews and information, half of the thread is 980ti owners announcing that they wont be buying it. Please stop it nobody cares.


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Maybe GTX980 Ti OC vs Stock GTX1080 ?


Yea but pretty unfair to compair stock vs oc and than say only 13%.
Also we have to see its the first day OC of gtx 1080 it will go further in future like always


----------



## ChevChelios

yep this sure looks like 13% ...


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Pretty underwhelming. On average about 13% more FPS than the 980 Ti looking at average FPS.
> 
> Sticking with the 980 Ti for now.


Yep. Computerbase.de got the same results :



http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/geforce-gtx-1080-test/12/#abschnitt_geforce_gtx_980_ti_mit_15_ghz_gegen_pascal

Customs cards will certainly offer better OC capabilities but, as expected, 980Ti users can wait a little more for the next big dawgz


----------



## zealord

computerbase got probably a very underwhelming binned GTX 1080.

Maybe that is a better reflection of how the end-market GTX 1080 end up to be.

I wouldn't be surprised to see the reviewer cards overclocking better than what the average GTX 1080 buyer gets.

Gotta be honest. I hope for like 2300-2400mhz on average for the GTX 1080 FE. Sadly looks like the avg. is much lower than that









One can only imagine how the 599$ cards, if there actually will be 1080s priced that low, are performing. Should be louder, higher temp, lower overclock

The good custom cards with custom PCBs can save this card though.


----------



## nycgtr

As other people have stated the 15-30% doesn't mean much. I play at 3440x1440p and I got a 4k monitor on the side flank. Sadly stuck at 60hz for both. Looking to get the 21:9 gsync soon. For me 2 1080s isn't going to give an any appreciable difference in like 98% of games out over tis or txs. For a lot of people it's not going to be noticeable experience wise. Yet to see sli results but 60 fps in 4k and betting on the off chance u get an oc high enough to grant the 30% upgrade to go from 48 to 60-62 is a gamble.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Maybe GTX980 Ti OC vs Stock GTX1080 ?


Yes that's what I was looking at. Should have made that clear. Their OC on the 980 Ti is pretty low too. Also, I was looking at 2,560 x 1,400 benchmarks.


----------



## Playboyer670

Is anyone interested in VR? Maybe consider the GTX 1080 for that reason but if not then stick to what you have until maybe a Ti or Titan X-rated version comes out lol


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DFroN*
> 
> Came here for reviews and information, half of the thread is 980ti owners announcing that they *wont be buying it. Are still annoyed there is no GP100 Titan after the announcement of GP100 Tesla* Please stop it nobody cares.


Fixed


----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> yep this sure looks like 13% ...


1080 runs around 1800mhz , oc to 2100mhz = 16-17% more performance ( 116% on the chart)
980ti runs around 1200mhz , oc to 1500mhz = 25% more performance ( 91% on the chart)

116/91= 27% more performance for 699$ which has crap cooler and crap tdp. so obviously it doesn't worth a damn for 980ti owners. please note i'm talking about Fanboy edition here.

1080 is a good gpu but this *FE version isn't good*, wait for AIB cards which may reduce price to 650-660$ and will have better cooler and power delivery.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I suggest GTX980 Ti owners stop looking a GTX1080 threads and happy use the card for its intended purpose.


I don't know why 980 Ti owners would be looking to upgrade to a 1080 in the first place. It's a good upgrade from 290/290X/970/980 or older, but isn't really targeting the 980 Ti/Fury X market.


----------



## KarathKasun

LOL

I was spot on. ~2ghz max clocks including boost, 980Ti parity at max OC, high temps all around.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I don't know why 980 Ti owners would be looking to upgrade to a 1080 in the first place. It's a good upgrade from 290/290X/970/980 or older, but isn't really targeting the 980 Ti/Fury X market.


Maybe because Nvidia said it was going to be faster than GTX 980 SLI?


----------



## Calibos

Obviously there is no custom water blocks out yet or for a long while for the 1080 but Did not one reviewer pop the stock cooler off a 1080 and install an Aio water cooler with adapter even if it meant dremeling one the adapter to fit.?


----------



## jdstock76

People disappointed that peeps are just getting 2000Mhz on overclock? Seriously?!


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Obviously there is no custom water blocks out yet or for a long while for the 1080 but Did not one reviewer pop the stock cooler off a 1080 and install an Aio water cooler with adapter even if it meant dremeling one the adapter to fit.?


Ek got blocks coming right around the corner. Mount points are the same for aios


----------



## mkclan

Just another new GPU, where is promised HUGE improvement? Heat not counting.


----------



## criznit

So a *stock* 1080 is as fast as a 1500ish 980ti and ppl are saying underwhelming?!?!? For the early adopters tax, hell yea it is, but for $599 (still too high) it's the better buy. Once the other models drop AND the drivers mature it will be like last gen all over again.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> People disappointed that peeps are just getting 2000Mhz on overclock? Seriously?!


Clocks are about percentage over stock boost. 2ghz is nothing over stock percentage wise.


----------



## Playboyer670

Why are we still on this Founders edition deal. It is just a new name for their reference. They can sell it for $699 because people will buy it anyway just to have one ASAP. Once the AIB version come out and is less than $699 then those will be bought over the founders/reference. I'm buying the Reference I mean "Founders Edition" because I want a 1080 asap and don't care about the damn cooler because it will be water cooled anyway. I'll sell the air-cooler if anyone wants this super magical heavy duty FE cooler for less than MSRP


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkclan*
> 
> Just another new GPU, where is promised HUGE improvement? Heat not counting.


stock clocks matches an OC 980ti. At most this card should be $450-$500, but it's still faster than a custom 980 ti


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightDee8D*
> 
> AIB cards which may reduce price to 650-660$ and will have better cooler and power delivery.


yep and the AIB 1080 will beat OC 980Ti by 25-30% just like in stock


----------



## Cyclonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> People disappointed that peeps are just getting 2000Mhz on overclock? Seriously?!


Yes because they were running 2100mhz at the presentation and said this is not even max O/C and showed 63c so it sure is misleading if we cant even hit the 2100mhz.


----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonic*
> 
> Yes because they were running 2100mhz at the presentation and said this is not even max O/C and showed 63c so it sure is misleading if we cant even hit the 2100mhz.


yep, so much for guaranteed 2+ ghz oc. lol


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> This fits my view of the 1080 exactly, It is faster than my EVGA hybrid at 1575/7800 stock bios at +50 mv on afterburner. But I see it at around 15-18% against a good oc 1080. Mine does not throttle at all.
> 
> What I see as troublesome but Nvidia will love is that very few people are giving a second thought about dropping $650-$725 on a MIDRANGE card. This happened when the 680 came out and everyone paid launch price for it. The difference is that Nvidia made it seem that it was the flagship. Then when the 7970 came out Nvidia comes out and says- "wait here is our flagship the 780gtx". Then when the 7970 gets close to the 780 and we find out that the 780 is castrated they come out with the 780ti.
> 
> 20 months ago they release the 970 and 980 but this time we knew they were not full cards so Nvidia could not price the 980 as a flagship. The 980 was $100 bucks too high but that is water under the bridge.
> 
> Now the 1080 comes out and it does have impressive performance but it is still an upper midrange card and should be priced accordingly. When the 280GTX came out it was like $629 or $649 but it was the flagship card. The 480 and 580 were flagships and priced accordingly.
> 
> You do not buy a gpu just based on performance. You have to take into consideration the family of the card also. We are falling into Nvidia's plan. If everyone buys this card for 650-725 what is the TI going to go for? $900? Once you set the bar that it is ok to spend 700 or more for the midrange we are all going to get screwed.
> 
> And just for the people that think I am saying this is because I cannot afford it. A SMALL part of my GPU history. 3DFX voodoo 5 5500, GF3ti 500, GF4 ti 4600, 9800 pro, 6800gt, 7800gt. 7950gx2, 8800gtx, 280 gtx in sli (after price drop because of 4870) 5970, 7950's in xfire, 970gtx in sli and my current EVGA hybrid 980TI.
> 
> *You do not pay 250k for a Camaro because it is faster than a 200k Ferrari from 10 years ago. It is still a Camaro.*


That's a... surprisingly apt car analogy.


----------



## criminal

So when is the 1070 reviews dropping? Can't stomach this 1080 pricing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> That's a... surprisingly apt car analogy.


I thought so as well. Best I have seen and really does apply.


----------



## KarathKasun

There were rumors that the demo unit was using something other than the stock cooler. Maybe a TEC .


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonic*
> 
> Yes because they were running 2100mhz at the presentation and said this is not even max O/C and showed 63c so it sure is misleading if we cant even hit the 2100mhz.


That 2100mhz on air @ 63c will go perfect with that 5.0 ghz on air Devils Canyon CPU


----------



## redshoulder

789 Euro? what the hell! that's crazy money for a mid-range card.


----------



## zealord

So

Marketing a 699$ card with a 599$ price.
Showing 67°C while running heavily overclocked.
Showing 2114mhz overclock
Saying faster than SLI 980

Well it's not like Nvidia is lying per se... , but they could've presented the card a bit more conseratively to not make objective people even more suspicious of their marketing strategies.


----------



## criznit

That makes a lot more sense. No way they were reaching those temps with stock cooling


----------



## Blackvette94

FAST Sync:

So alot of games I play are console ports so they are capped at 60fps. Most of these games have triple buffer vsync as default. If I choose to use FAST Sync with these games, wouldn't it still produce 60fps with no tearing and the minimal input lag of not having vsync on?

I know it has to scan frames and it is better if your sending it alot more frames then your refresh rate of 60 but I need to know how it would look with a 60fps game. To me even if it skipped a frame every so often I would take that over setting my fps to 59 with vsync on or vsync on with 60fps or vsync off ( horrible tearing).

Anyone have ideas how this would work?


----------



## Playboyer670

The 1080 not meant to target those that own a 980 or 980Ti no one has to buy it. Maybe anyone who has a GTX 960 and been wanting to upgrade to a 980 or 980Ti can finally upgrade for the same price with better performance than the 980 and 980Ti and heck even the $1000 Titan X.


----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackvette94*
> 
> FAST Sync:
> 
> So alot of games I play are console ports so they are capped at 60fps. Most of these games have triple buffer vsync as default. If I choose to use FAST Sync with these games, wouldn't it still produce 60fps with no tearing and the minimal input lag of not having vsync on?
> 
> I know it has to scan frames and it is better if your sending it alot more frames then your refresh rate of 60 but I need to know how it would look with a 60fps game. To me even if it skipped a frame every so often I would take that over setting my fps to 59 with vsync on or vsync on with 60fps or vsync off ( horrible tearing).
> 
> Anyone have ideas how this would work?


It's basically similar to borderless fullscrean i think. we need some reviews and good explanation on workings of it through.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*
> 
> The 1080 not meant to target those that own a 980 or 980Ti no one has to buy it.


Who does it target then? Normal people don't spend $500+ on a gpu and this one is $699!


----------



## filmguy1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*
> 
> The 1080 not meant to target those that own a *980* or 980Ti no one has to buy it.


??? The 1080 is a drop-in replacement for the 980.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

This is the worst train hype derailing i have seen lol


----------



## incog

Some sick performance, price is OK but still too much for me


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Maybe because Nvidia said it was going to be faster than GTX 980 SLI?


Did anyone really think that was going to be the case across the board? That was typical press release fluff, same as every launch from both AMD and Nvidia. There is some benchmark where it is faster, and that's what they use to justify saying it. Same as always.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Who does it target then? Normal people don't spend $500+ on a gpu and this one is $699!


It's targeting people who have been sitting on a 780/780 Ti/Titan/290X waiting for something worthwhile. Or at least that's the actual market for it.

I don't mind paying $600 for a new GPU, but I want something better than 30% improvement for it, and this, for all its flaws, delivers that at least.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I don't know why 980 Ti owners would be looking to upgrade to a 1080 in the first place. It's a good upgrade from 290/290X/970/980 or older, but isn't really targeting the 980 Ti/Fury X market.


Well then you have people telling you "30% isn't a sidegrade, and just wait until custom AIB cards come out that will destroy your 980 Ti".

I agree about the waiting for AIB cards part, but whether it's a sidegrade or not is completely subjective.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> yep and the AIB 1080 will beat OC 980Ti by 25-30% just like in stock


https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080/30.html
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_980_Ti_Lightning/26.html

1080 @ 2114 is around 12% faster than 980 Ti @ 1518.

So to be 25-30% faster than OC'd 980 Ti, you're looking at 2400-2500 on 1080. Well all I can say is I hope the AIB cards are as awesome as you hope they will be.


----------



## mohit9206

Damn I'm late to this epic thread. Missed all the drama and the fighting








I feel this card should have been $499 and 1070 $299.
And this whole founder's edition thing is just nonsense.
And as for that Linus tech tips review, it sounded more like a promotional video than review.
He even kept saying $599 when the card being reviewed is $699. Just lame.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

So whats up with the 1070 reviews? I was under the impression that they are releasing reviews for both cards today, what`s with the holdup ?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> This is the worst train hype derailing i have seen lol


Can't be worse than the hype vs reality of Fury X If you recall that train was 9 months long and supposed to smash the Titan-X


----------



## DFroN

I quite liked th PCGamer review: http://www.pcgamer.com/gtx-1080-review/

Decent overview of new features and performance.


----------



## Cyclonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> Damn I'm late to this epic thread. Missed all the drama and the fighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel this card should have been $499 and 1070 $299.
> And this whole founder's edition thing is just nonsense.
> And as for that Linus tech tips review, it sounded more like a promotional video than review.
> He even kept saying $599 when the card being reviewed is $699. Just lame.


Who even watches Linus







He is so pro Nvidia/Intel its not even funny anymore.


----------



## DADDYDC650

I'll buy one 1080 and sell it for near what I paid before big Pascal launches. Should be more than enough at 1440p.


----------



## Playboyer670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Who does it target then? Normal people don't spend $500+ on a gpu and this one is $699!


Maybe for the ppl that have a GTX 960 and been saving up to upgrade to a 980 or 980Ti but now have the option to get a 1070/1080 for the same price for better performance even than the $1000 Titan X. Heck I'll bet that even if the 980s drop in price they may still get the pascal cards because of the new tech in it especially if they plan to game in VR which is where these cards really shine over the maxwells.


----------



## Blackvette94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightDee8D*
> 
> It's basically similar to borderless fullscrean i think. we need some reviews and good explanation on workings of it through.


It sounds like it but without the input lag with borderless triple buffer vsync. Their numbers show up to 100ms for having vsync enganged and without it as low as 10-15ms, that is alot of frames!


----------



## Noufel

I feel sorry for my 980tis


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Well then you have people telling you "30% isn't a sidegrade, and just wait until custom AIB cards come out that will destroy your 980 Ti".
> 
> I agree about the waiting for AIB cards part, but whether it's a sidegrade or not is completely subjective.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080/30.html
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_980_Ti_Lightning/26.html
> 
> 1080 @ 2114 is around 12% faster than 980 Ti @ 1518.
> 
> So to be 25-30% faster than OC'd 980 Ti, you're looking at *2400-2500 on 1080*. Well all I can say is I hope the AIB cards are as awesome as you hope they will be.


Won't happen.


----------



## Playboyer670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*
> 
> The 1080 not meant to target those that own a 980 or 980Ti no one has to buy it. Maybe anyone who has a GTX 960 and been wanting to upgrade to a 980 or 980Ti can finally upgrade for the same price with better performance than the 980 and 980Ti and heck even the $1000 Titan X.


.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Well Ryan Shrout confirmed on the PCPer stream that EVGA will most definitely have a GTX 1080 card at the $599 price point. So for those that said the FE would be the baseline, there WILL be cards at the GTX 1080's MSRP.


----------



## nakano2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redshoulder*
> 
> 789 Euro? what the hell! that's crazy money for a mid-range card.


When you supposedly spend 2 billion dollars on a die shrink, memory algorithm improvement, new memory controller and shiny new cooler you're gonna wanna get that money back as quickly as possible.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> This is the worst train hype derailing i have seen lol


Well Fury was disappointing aswell.

GTX 1080 looks "good" because all other GPUs are inferior, but 789€ for a mid-range GPU is daylight robbery.

I am honest. I would love to have one and I could also afford to buy one right now (if they were available), but the price is so high that I would rather spend my money on something else.

It is getting to much. People need to realize that it can't continue like that. The GTX 680 with 500€ was heavily overpriced. The 1080 which is basically the same card for a new generation *costs 60% more.*
I paid for my Q6600 + 9800GTX complete PC rig with PSU, RAM, Mainboard, Case, GPu, CPU, HDD, CPU cooler the same as a single GTX 1080.

Feels like the same GPUs that use to cost 250-300$ now cost 700$. I definitely don't have a salary increase of 250%.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*
> 
> Maybe for the ppl that have a GTX 960 and been saving up to upgrade to a 980 or 980Ti but now have the option to get a 1070/1080 for the same price for better performance even than the $1000 Titan X. Heck I'll bet that even if the 980s drop in price they may still get the pascal cards because of the new tech in it especially if they plan to game in VR which is where these cards really shine over the maxwells.


You do know that it was guaranteed to be faster than the Titan X at a cheaper price right? Just look back through history. Nothing revolutionary here.


----------



## Cyclonic

Do you guys think AMD is gonna ask more then 699 for Vega? Going to be very interesting.


----------



## Playboyer670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Well Ryan Shrout confirmed on the PCPer stream that EVGA will most definitely have a GTX 1080 card at the $599 price point. So for those that said the FE would be the baseline, there WILL be cards at the GTX 1080's MSRP.


Unfortunately even EVGA is selling the reference for $699 too. I'll be ordering the reference from EVGA and I'm praying that Ti or Titan what ever is next comes out within the 90 day step-up period.


----------



## nakano2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonic*
> 
> Who even watches Linus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is so pro Nvidia/Intel its not even funny anymore.


No no... Intel and NVidia send him tens of thousands worth of tech because they want him to succeed and believe in his vision.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*
> 
> Unfortunately even EVGA is selling the reference for $699 too. I'll be ordering the reference from EVGA and I'm praying that Ti or Titan what ever is next comes out within the 90 day step-up period.


Not going to happen. Its over 180 days away.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Well Ryan Shrout confirmed on the PCPer stream that EVGA will most definitely have a GTX 1080 card at the $599 price point. So for those that said the FE would be the baseline, there WILL be cards at the GTX 1080's MSRP.


Yep and it will probably use this turd of a cooler right here too:

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-1980-KR
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*
> 
> Unfortunately even EVGA is selling the reference for $699 too. I'll be ordering the reference from EVGA and I'm praying that Ti or Titan what ever is next comes out within the 90 day step-up period.


Not happening. Maybe by the end of the year, but not within 90 days.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*
> 
> Unfortunately even EVGA is selling the reference for $699 too. I'll be ordering the reference from EVGA and I'm praying that Ti or Titan what ever is next comes out within the 90 day step-up period.


The only thing you can buy at launch is the FE at $699. If you want a cheaper card you are going to have to wait until June. And no chance of a Ti in the next 90 days.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*
> 
> Unfortunately even EVGA is selling the reference for $699 too. I'll be ordering the reference from EVGA and I'm praying that Ti or Titan what ever is next comes out within the 90 day step-up period.


The FE is $699 from everyone. But AIBs will have their own cards beginning at $599 for entry level GTX 1080s.


----------



## Playboyer670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> You do know that it was guaranteed to be faster than the Titan X at a cheaper price right? Just look back through history. Nothing revolutionary here.


Re-read pls.


----------



## zealord

It's good news that EVGA is going to offer a 599$ card, but consider :

How good would a 599$ card be if the 699$ founders edition is already underwhelming?

The FE is warmer, louder and overclocks worse than I expected. So what can we expect of an even worse blower cooler?


----------



## nycgtr

I remember reading somewhere that NV looses money on the reference models. Think it was on hardocp.

"I have literally been told for years, that NVIDIA either breaks even or loses money on NVTTM/reference cards sold into the market"

Not sure how. Anyways, ref models being more than aib models is nothing new. 970 ref was like 30 bucks more, EVGA SC ref cards are more than their own SC cards.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Well Fury was disappointing aswell.
> 
> GTX 1080 looks "good" because all other GPUs are inferior, but 789€ for a mid-range GPU is daylight robbery.
> 
> I am honest. I would love to have one and I could also afford to buy one right now (if they were available), but the price is so high that I would rather spend my money on something else.
> 
> It is getting to much. People need to realize that it can't continue like that. The GTX 680 with 500€ was heavily overpriced. The 1080 which is basically the same card for a new generation *costs 60% more.*
> I paid for my Q6600 + 9800GTX complete PC rig with PSU, RAM, Mainboard, Case, GPu, CPU, HDD, CPU cooler the same as a single GTX 1080.
> 
> Feels like the same GPUs that use to cost 250-300$ now cost 700$. I definitely don't have a salary increase of 250%.


it does depends on what makes it midrange. Performance or Name.

While its not fastest pascal i think its still high end compared to 980 ti. Do i wish it was cheaper? Hell yes but on the other side it is 30% faster than a 980 Ti and cheaper than a 980 Ti on release.

if it is justified to buy a 980 ti for 820 euro then why isnt it when u can buy a 30% faster card for 789?

I think i will save my complaining for the 1199 euro 1080 ti hahaha.


----------



## Faksnima

I'm not a fanboy of either company. I've had many, many cards. The last several - gtx 460s (sli), 7970, gtx 680, r9 290...I tend to alternate. However, the last few generations of nVidia SCREAMS ripoff. Perhaps if your life is gaming and you want to blow your whole load on graphics cards, fine....be my guest. But more cases than not have shown AMD cards have longer longevity, more value albeit for ****tier drivers (subjective, but this has historically been the case for nearly 20 years), higher power consumption, and lower high end performance. As I typically seem to hold on to AMD cards FAR longer than nVidia as their performance appears stabilize over time. The fact of the matter is ATI has made better hardware, on most occasions, than nVidia since the Radeon 8500. But their software and optimization has not been nearly as good during that time span. However, over time, the hardware starts to shine.

When nVidia brings back a $300-$450 high end card, I'll be considering them again. Until then, I'm not blowing my money on fractional performance for exponential cost.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Won't happen.


You sure about that?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The FE is $699 from everyone. But AIBs will have their own cards beginning at $599 for entry level GTX 1080s.


Entry level GTX 1080 rofl

Anyway I think what's clear is this: you're not going to get a 1080 that can OC to 25-30% beyond 980 Ti for $599. For $599 you're looking at a 1080 that will probably end up being 10-15% faster than a 980 Ti OC vs OC.


----------



## Playboyer670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The FE is $699 from everyone. But AIBs will have their own cards beginning at $599 for entry level GTX 1080s.


Of course. I'm just not interested in waiting for EVGA's own cooling solution. I just want my 1080 so I can start gaming again. Stuck with my GTX 750 Ti and it sucks (coming from a titan x that I recently sold) I'll just be getting their FE. I'll be watercooling it anyway


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> It's good news that EVGA is going to offer a 599$ card, but consider :
> 
> How good would a 599$ card be if the 699$ founders edition is already underwhelming?
> 
> The FE is warmer, louder and overclocks worse than I expected. So what can we expect of an even worse blower cooler?


It would be a card at the $599 price point. What I don't get is that people forget that for both AMD and Nvidia, at release, it is almost ALWAYS the crappy blower cooler cards that actually hit the stated MSRP, and custom designs come in at price points above said MSRP. Over time, custom designs come down in price to parity or below MSRP.

Same trend is almost assuredly going to happen with this launch like any others.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Who does it target then? Normal people don't spend $500+ on a gpu and this one is $699!


The same non-professional consumers that bought into the Titan









A fool and his money...


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*
> 
> Maybe for the ppl that have a GTX 960 and been saving up to upgrade to a 980 or 980Ti but now have the option to get a 1070/1080 for the same price for better performance even than the $1000 Titan X. Heck I'll bet that even if the 980s drop in price they may still get the pascal cards because of the new tech in it especially if they plan to game in VR which is where these cards really shine over the maxwells.


Shouldn't there be some VR content before starting to buy things or even talk about gear for VR?


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Shouldn't there be some VR content before starting to buy things or even talk about gear for VR?


Indeed, from what I've seen most of the VR content is Team Fortress styled cartoony nonsense. Plus no SLI support yet...... meh


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> it does depends on what makes it midrange. Performance or Name.
> 
> While its not fastest pascal i think its still high end compared to 980 ti. Do i wish it was cheaper? Hell yes but on the other side it is 30% faster than a 980 Ti and cheaper than a 980 Ti on release.
> 
> if it is justified to buy a 980 ti for 820 euro then why isnt it when u can buy a 30% faster card for 789?
> 
> I think i will save my complaining for the 1199 euro 1080 ti hahaha.


yeah but those prices can't be good long term for the consumers.

Prices like 800€ for a GPU are scaring me away as a costumer.

Then I'd rather buy a Playstation 4 for 300€ and get 2 games for free with it. I can buy GTX 1080 SLI and 5960X, but that rig still doesn't run Uncharted 4 or Bloodborne no matter how much money you throw at it. It's getting to expensive too game on PC for those few AAA games that have actually graphics good looking enough to spend big.

I love PC gaming, but those prices are insane if you finally want to move on from 1080p, which most of us probably used for the last 7-8 years.

Let's hope 16/14nm starts with this horrible card, but as time passes prices will go down once AMD has something to compete.


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> The same non-professional consumers that bought into the Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fool and his money...


even techpowerup gave it the value award
THE VALUE AWARD!


----------



## Playboyer670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Shouldn't there be some VR content before starting to buy things or even talk about gear for VR?


Doesn't hurt to be VR ready is it?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I remember reading somewhere that NV looses money on the reference models. Think it was on hardocp.
> 
> "I have literally been told for years, that NVIDIA either breaks even or loses money on NVTTM/reference cards sold into the market"
> 
> Not sure how. Anyways, ref models being more than aib models is nothing new. 970 ref was like 30 bucks more, EVGA SC ref cards are more than their own SC cards.


That's business 101. Do everything possible to show zero profits for tax purposes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*
> 
> Doesn't hurt to be VR ready is it?


No, by all means do so if you want to. Just saying that at the moment VR isn't even a market, let alone a niche market.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*
> 
> Doesn't hurt to be VR ready is it?


Future proof? Not Nvidia's cards...lol


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Well then you have people telling you "30% isn't a sidegrade, and just wait until custom AIB cards come out that will destroy your 980 Ti".
> 
> I agree about the waiting for AIB cards part, but whether it's a sidegrade or not is completely subjective.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080/30.html
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_980_Ti_Lightning/26.html
> 
> *1080 @ 2114 is around 12% faster than 980 Ti @ 1518.
> *
> So to be 25-30% faster than OC'd 980 Ti, you're looking at 2400-2500 on 1080. Well all I can say is I hope the AIB cards are as awesome as you hope they will be.


This is what i meant by only 13% faster. Not that OCd 980Ti vs stock 1080 crap people have been talking about. Max OC vs max OC...


----------



## Playboyer670

Well not every one has a load of cash. Some people are broke to buy anything but have money to buy the latest electronics.


----------



## nycgtr

Some 1080 sli benchmarks


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> This is what i meant by only 13% faster. Not that OCd 980Ti vs stock 1080 crap people have been talking about. Max OC vs max OC...


But again, it is max overclock with a non-reference card (a Lightning), compared to a reference cooled card. How well did reference 980 Tis overclock when they launched?


----------



## tpi2007

GTX 580 to 680 performance increase but with a decent amount of VRAM this time. Not bad, but not as exciting as some reviewers were making it out to be a few days ago. The overclock isn't as good as Nvidia showed and the advertised 67º C while at 2.1 Ghz must have been with Air Conditioning turned on and the card at max fan speed as in reality the card runs in the high 70's, low 80ºs while gaming at stock and hits the max. temp. of 84º C while overclocked at 2 Ghz, so while expected, goes against all the hype from the presentation.

Hopefully some of these problems can be alleviated with a better and beefier board design and a third party cooler. The Founder's Edition is a pass.

Also:
Quote:


> What is is surprising, however, is that by default, anything other than two-way SLI, or two-way SLI with an additional card for physics processing, is locked out by the hardware. DirectX 12 games that support "multi display adaptor," where any number of mixed GPUs are controlled by the game directly, will still work. Anything involving SLI with more than two cards under Nvidia's driver is locked out.
> 
> There is a way around the lockout, although it is a little convoluted. Aside from having to use older, slower bridges, users will also have to download an app from Nvidia's website that generates a signature for their GPUs. That signature is then used to request a (free) enthusiast key from Nvidia, which users can then download to unlock the three- or four-way SLI function.


What is this crap? Nvidia wants to identify those who will be posting expectedly weak results from 3 and 4-way SLI? They might as well have locked out this possibility altogether if they are going to behave like this.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Well Ryan Shrout confirmed on the PCPer stream that EVGA will most definitely have a GTX 1080 card at the $599 price point. So for those that said the FE would be the baseline, there WILL be cards at the GTX 1080's MSRP.


Really? Wheres that card at? Oh right, its pixie dust and unicorns at the moment. As of 5/27 when the card releases msrp is $699.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> But again, it is max overclock with a non-reference card far into the product cycle, compared to a reference cooled card. How well did reference 980 Tis overclock when they launched?


Pretty good: http://www.anandtech.com/show/9306/the-nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-review/17

1477 is close to the max average isn't?


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Pretty good: http://www.anandtech.com/show/9306/the-nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-review/17
> 
> 1477 is close to the max average isn't?


Yeah they were really power limited too. I remember not being able to consistently get 1500 in FSE until I modified my BIOS for 123% power limit. Then it could do a bit over1500 but was getting limited by thermals. Block on it and I could do 1550 ez.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Pretty good: http://www.anandtech.com/show/9306/the-nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-review/17
> 
> 1477 is close to the max average isn't?


Yeah, that's higher than I expected actually. Still going to wait on non-reference to make any determinations though - could be power delivery holding it back, could be overclocking tools not working at their best, or it could just not have much headroom. Too early to say definitively.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Yeah they were really power limited too. I remember not being able to consistently get 1500 in FSE until I modified my BIOS for 123% power limit. Then it could do a bit over1500 but was getting limited by thermals. Block on it and I could do 1550 ez.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Yeah, that's higher than I expected actually. Still going to wait on non-reference to make any determinations though - could be power delivery holding it back, could be overclocking tools not working at their best, or it could just not have much headroom. Too early to say definitively.


Still don't see these 1080's hitting 2400-2500 though. Maybe 2300 under a full loop, which is still pretty good.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> But again, it is max overclock with a non-reference card (a Lightning), compared to a reference cooled card. How well did reference 980 Tis overclock when they launched?


I personally think the chip is close to maxed out with normal cooling and aib boards wont really do much better. As i was speculating, it looks like Nvidia used up most of yhe OC headroom to make up for weak core performance vs Maxwell.


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*
> 
> Well you should learn to. Taking a bunch of benchmarks off the internet and putting it in a video make the results invalid?


As a matter of style posting just a cryptic link looks like malware to me. At least put an explanation in there on where this BLIND link is going and why I should go there or care.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Still don't see these 1080's hitting 2400-2500 though. Maybe 2300 under a full loop, which is still pretty good.


I have expected 2200-2300 since the beginning, and I think that's probably still the ballpark. 2200 is a good 20% over stock (assuming that 1800 is about average), so that's not the worst. Still may be somethig else holding back the clocks though, sounds like Boost 3.0 is finicky.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I personally think the chip is close to maxed out with normal cooling and aib boards wont really do much better. As i was speculating, it looks like Nvidia used up most of yhe OC headroom to make up for weak core performance vs Maxwell.


I really don't see how they could have lost core performance from Maxwell, considering it's pretty much the exact same design.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Indeed, from what I've seen most of the VR content is Team Fortress styled cartoony nonsense. Plus no SLI support yet...... meh





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Games are coming. You can play a few non vr games too. More are adding support.


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> yeah but those prices can't be good long term for the consumers.
> 
> Prices like 800€ for a GPU are scaring me away as a costumer.
> 
> Then I'd rather buy a Playstation 4 for 300€ and get 2 games for free with it. I can buy GTX 1080 SLI and 5960X, but that rig still doesn't run Uncharted 4 or Bloodborne no matter how much money you throw at it. It's getting to expensive too game on PC for those few AAA games that have actually graphics good looking enough to spend big.
> 
> I love PC gaming, but those prices are insane if you finally want to move on from 1080p, which most of us probably used for the last 7-8 years.
> 
> Let's hope 16/14nm starts with this horrible card, but as time passes prices will go down once AMD has something to compete.


agreed, but nothing will stop amd to overprice their products if they have something to compete with nvidia's. It's a sad duopoly that we have nowdays.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> It's good news that EVGA is going to offer a 599$ card, but consider :
> 
> How good would a 599$ card be if the 699$ founders edition is already underwhelming?
> 
> The FE is warmer, louder and overclocks worse than I expected. So what can we expect of an even worse blower cooler?


Basically Nvidia has said that the FE is just there way of being in the market for a longer period of time and they fixed the price at 699$

I think the the after market designs will be around the suggested price 599$ two weaks later.

None of this is directly tied to quality from my understanding so far.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Really? Wheres that card at? Oh right, its pixie dust and unicorns at the moment. As of 5/27 when the card releases msrp is $699.


Don't have to be an ass about it (like you've been in this thread to be honest). Just relaying information from that stream as a messenger in case people didn't want to watch it. Availability was said to be very soon after the 5/27 launch. MSRP of the GTX 1080 is still $599. FE is still $699. There will be cards varying in price soon after launch between $599 and $699 (depending on cooler type or custom PCBs).


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> agreed, but nothing will stop amd to overprice their products if they have something to compete with nvidia's. It's a sad duopoly that we have nowdays.


yeah, neither AMD nor Nvidia are charities. AMD would overprice just as much as Nvidia is currently doing.

We simply don't have a fair balanced environment currently for GPUs more expensive than 350$.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> even techpowerup gave it the value award
> THE VALUE AWARD!


They give it a value award why?

Because is faster than a titan and 980ti in a new node/architecture?

So that means and would be right that by 5 years from now we will be paying $1,500 for mid range cards because they are faster than the previous one?

This crap is reminding me of apple products right now


----------



## Playboyer670

I'll stick to my cheap GTX 750 Ti. Does good in 720p.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> They give it a value award why?
> 
> Because is faster than a titan and 980ti in a new node/architecture?
> 
> *So that means and would be right that by 5 years from now we will be paying $1,500 for mid range cards because they are faster than the previous one?*
> 
> This crap is reminding me of apple products right now


That's the thinking some of these people around here have. Blows my freaking mind

Volta x80 card will be $899. Hide and watch... lol


----------



## Playboyer670

Everyone wants the best out there but expects to pay the price of a GTX 650 Ti.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*
> 
> Everyone wants the best out there but expects to pay the price of a GTX 650 Ti.


Yep, that's it exactly.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> That's the thinking some of these people around here have. Blows my freaking mind


Slight increases are okay.

I don't expect Nvidia to price the GTX 1080 at 230$ like they did with the same chip size card GTX 460, but 700$ is insane.

399$-449$ would be a reasonable price, but people are so desensitized by Nvidia marketing, AMD failing and recent prices that they think I'm mad.


----------



## Playboyer670

Nothing has changed in how the market works for graphics cards. Why are we surprised???


----------



## stangflyer

Perfectly worded!


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> They give it a value award why?
> 
> Because is faster than a titan and 980ti in a new node/architecture?
> 
> So that means and would be right that by 5 years from now we will be paying $1,500 for mid range cards because they are faster than the previous one?
> 
> This crap is reminding me of apple products right now


i guess because they capped a 100 on what it is the worst thermal design cooling system ever...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*
> 
> Nothing has changed in how the market works for graphics cards. Why are we surprised???


Actually a lot has changed. You are probably new to it though, so it looks the same to you.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*
> 
> Everyone wants the best out there but expects to pay the price of a GTX 650 Ti.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> This fits my view of the 1080 exactly, It is faster than my EVGA hybrid at 1575/7800 stock bios at +50 mv on afterburner. But I see it at around 15-18% against a good oc 1080. Mine does not throttle at all.
> 
> What I see as troublesome but Nvidia will love is that very few people are giving a second thought about dropping $650-$725 on a MIDRANGE card. This happened when the 680 came out and everyone paid launch price for it. The difference is that Nvidia made it seem that it was the flagship. Then when the 7970 came out Nvidia comes out and says- "wait here is our flagship the 780gtx". Then when the 7970 gets close to the 780 and we find out that the 780 is castrated they come out with the 780ti.
> 
> 20 months ago they release the 970 and 980 but this time we knew they were not full cards so Nvidia could not price the 980 as a flagship. The 980 was $100 bucks too high but that is water under the bridge.
> 
> Now the 1080 comes out and it does have impressive performance but it is still an upper midrange card and should be priced accordingly. When the 280GTX came out it was like $629 or $649 but it was the flagship card. The 480 and 580 were flagships and priced accordingly.
> 
> You do not buy a gpu just based on performance. You have to take into consideration the family of the card also. We are falling into Nvidia's plan. If everyone buys this card for 650-725 what is the TI going to go for? $900? Once you set the bar that it is ok to spend 700 or more for the midrange we are all going to get screwed.
> 
> And just for the people that think I am saying this is because I cannot afford it. A SMALL part of my GPU history. 3DFX voodoo 5 5500, GF3ti 500, GF4 ti 4600, 9800 pro, 6800gt, 7800gt. 7950gx2, 8800gtx, 280 gtx in sli (after price drop because of 4870) 5970, 7950's in xfire, 970gtx in sli and my current EVGA hybrid 980TI.
> 
> *You do not pay 250k for a Camaro because it is faster than a 200k Ferrari from 10 years ago. It is still a Camaro.*


----------



## crazysoccerman

reference is garbage except for water cooling; i have no idea how nvidia is getting away with a $100 premium.

i have a 40% overclock on my 780 ti classified (100% fan) compared to reference; i want to see how a classified 1080 compares. hopefully the classified will have two 8 pins. i'm more concerned with minimum fps getting closer to 120hz @1080p than 4k performance.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Actually a lot has changed. You are probably new to it though, so it looks the same to you.


Yeah the new accounts with a few posts who aren't even a year old are not even worth paying attention to. Somehow they always creep up in threads like these and are fanboys of either side and find excuses for freaking brands.

BRANDS.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I personally think the chip is close to maxed out with normal cooling and aib boards wont really do much better. As i was speculating, it looks like Nvidia used up most of yhe OC headroom to make up for weak core performance vs Maxwell.


meh, we will see. Always seems like a quality Non-reference board with better power delivery is always good for an extra 10% - 20% higher OC as long as the cooling is sufficient and equal. (both with EK waterblocks or something)

That would put the 1080 at close to the 2.4 ghz mark with a good non-reference board and water.


----------



## Playboyer670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Actually a lot has changed. You are probably new to it though, so it looks the same to you.


Almost 15 GPUs in the past 10 years. I guess I just spent money with my eyes closed.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Yeah the new accounts with a few posts who aren't even a year old are not even worth paying attention to. Somehow they always creep up in threads like these and are fanboys of either side and find excuses for freaking brands.
> 
> BRANDS.


Good call on the join date. Didn't even notice that. Not worth my time.


----------



## SuperZan

For the US friends: "As we saw the Average annual inflation rate is *3.22%*." , "According to Mercer's 2015/2016 US Compensation Planning Survey, the average salary increase budget is expected to be *2.9%* in 2016, up slightly from the average increase budget of *2.8%* in 2015."

FE is a 27% increase in price from the GTX 980. We should probably stop using "things cost more" and "inflation" as catch-all explanations for 'impressive' price-tags.


----------



## variant

All this for a low low price of only $699.


----------



## Playboyer670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Yeah the new accounts with a few posts who aren't even a year old are not even worth paying attention to. Somehow they always creep up in threads like these and are fanboys of either side and find excuses for freaking brands.
> 
> BRANDS.


Aww


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> That's the thinking some of these people around here have. Blows my freaking mind


What actually blows my mind is that you are on an enthusiast computer hardware forum and don't seem to comprehend the costs of silicon production right now. Just curious, do you even know the approximate cost of prototyping a single piece of silicon as complex as the cores used for GPUs? And I'm just talking about the cost it takes to "print" just that prototype circuit. Not including the cost of the engineers to test that piece of silicon with many machines that are millions of dollars in cost, find the faults of that silicon, send that report so the hundreds upon hundreds of engineers (each who make a handsome wage) in charge of design can take that, and fix those faults. Then factor in the cost of the effective supercomputer that is used for near-real time simulation of that circuit to ensure that it is worth pressing "print" again. Not including the cost that, in particular since it is a new, smaller production node, it takes to have that fabrication set up (which is massive, even if spread over many different customers). Or the fact that silicon costs themselves have gone up. Oh, I haven't factored in the multitude of other sections that make up these companies that actually brings these products to market. Nor have I touched upon that either are publicly traded companies, so they have to make a profit off of what they create, otherwise investors pull out of their company and then they don't have the money to do everything that I just stated above. I'm not even factoring in general inflation either.

I'm sorry, but I have *absolutely zero sympathy* for people like you who expect costs to maintain the same every single GPU release from *AMD and Nvidia*. You just don't seem to fundamentally understand how that complex device that is displaying those pixels for you to play your games or do mathematics computations is created. Nor do you understand the economics behind it.

Research and development has to be paid somehow. And that is what those in marketing and executive positions have calculated so that they can maintain the ability to do said research and development.

I hate bullcrap, especially some of it in this thread that I've been reading.


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *variant*
> 
> All this for a low low price of only $699.


It's actually quite low once you look outside the only country that matters.


----------



## Cyclonic

789 euro = 892,83 Dollar atm, thanks Nvidia for the fair prices


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Well Ryan Shrout confirmed on the PCPer stream that EVGA will most definitely have a GTX 1080 card at the $599 price point. So for those that said the FE would be the baseline, there WILL be cards at the GTX 1080's MSRP.


Dont destroy these people`s dreams.
"Reference is $699. Its impossible to sell it lower"
Even though Nvidia clearly stated MSRP was $599 for partner`s cards.

We gone from GTX 1080 will only be 15% faster than GTX 1080 (but in reality it was 37% faster), to GTX 1080 will cost atleast $750 (nope, $599), to GTX 980Ti with massive factory overclock and 8+8 phase plus massive fans can almost match reference with 8 phase and smaller fan and locked down vbios...









So many people with too boring life that have nothing better to do than sit here and spread bullcrap all day


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> What actually blows my mind is that you are on an enthusiast computer hardware forum and don't seem to comprehend the costs of silicon production right now. Just curious, do you even know the approximate cost of prototyping a single piece of silicon as complex as the cores used for GPUs? And I'm just talking about the cost it takes to "print" just that prototype circuit. Not including the cost of the engineers to test that piece of silicon with many machines that are millions of dollars in cost, find the faults of that silicon, send that report so the hundreds upon hundreds of engineers (each who make a handsome wage) in charge of design can take that, and fix those faults. Then factor in the cost of the effective supercomputer that is used for near-real time simulation of that circuit to ensure that it is worth pressing "print" again. Not including the cost that, in particular since it is a new, smaller production node, it takes to have that fabrication set up (which is massive, even if spread over many different customers). Or the fact that silicon costs themselves have gone up. Oh, I haven't factored in the multitude of other sections that make up these companies that actually brings these products to market. Nor have I touched upon that either are publicly traded companies, so they have to make a profit off of what they create, otherwise investors pull out of their company and then they don't have the money to do everything that I just stated above.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I have *absolutely zero sympathy* for people like you who expect costs to maintain the same every single GPU release from AMD and Nvidia. You just don't seem to fundamentally understand how that complex device that is displaying those pixels for you to play your games or do mathematics computations is created. Nor do you understand the economics behind it.












How much Nvidia stock do you own?


----------



## Playboyer670

Oh didn't know that my "join date" is indicative of my experience with owning GPUs.


----------



## Clovertail100

Looks good. It's a bit pricey for a 314mm2 chip, but what else can you expect from a first-to-market chip on a new node.

In contrast, AMD's Polaris will supposedly be nearly 2/3rd of the size, 3/4 of the performance, and 1/2 the price. If that turns out to be true, we're off to a good start for this node. That would also mean they're nearly identical in terms of architectural advances.

Something interesting to chew on, finally.


----------



## kuruptx

Well I've decided to just get the gtx 980 ti, I'm only playing on 1080p anyways and they are cheap now on amazon/ebay


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I'm sorry, but I have *absolutely zero sympathy* for people like you who expect costs to maintain the same every single GPU release from AMD and Nvidia. You just don't seem to fundamentally understand how that complex device that is displaying those pixels for you to play your games or do mathematics computations is created. Nor do you understand the economics behind it.


It's fine for prices to increase incrementally. The FE was a bigger jump. It's also the business that Intel/AMD/Nvidia choose to be in, and as a consumer I don't care about their costs. I can't. That's not my part of the free-market compact between consumers and businesses. My job as a consumer is to demand more for less. The job of a business is to offer less for more. In the centre we should find our comfortable compromise, which $599 represents and which should have just been the cost of the card in the first place without any FE shenanigans.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*


If you would like to remain utterly ignorant, be my guest. Doesn't change my post in the slightest. Every time I hear this whining on price from AMD and Nvidia launches, it just makes me chuckle.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Watching you guys fight over meanless matters is more entertaining than the incident with Tom during the GTX 1080 annoucement.


----------



## Joneszilla

Reviews are better than I expected. I was going to wait to upgrade until Titan P or whatever they call it but I am getting the itch now.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Don't have to be an ass about it (like you've been in this thread to be honest). Just relaying information from that stream as a messenger in case people didn't want to watch it. Availability was said to be very soon after the 5/27 launch. MSRP of the GTX 1080 is still $599. FE is still $699. There will be cards varying in price soon after launch between $599 and $699 (depending on cooler type or custom PCBs).


Not being an ass, just pointing out that this $599 myth does not exisy yet. Even if they do release one theres no guarantee they will make that many (when they can sell every $699 card they make).

Nice personal attacks against me in this thread too, btw...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> It's fine for prices to increase incrementally. The FE was a bigger jump. It's also the business that Intel/AMD/Nvidia choose to be in, and as a consumer I don't care about their costs. I can't. That's not my part of the free-market compact between consumers and businesses. My job as a consumer is to demand more for less. The job of a business is to offer less for more. In the centre we should find our comfortable compromise, which $599 represents and which should have just been the cost of the card in the first place without any FE shenanigans.


Exactly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Not being an ass, just pointing out that this $599 myth does not exisy yet. Even if they do release one theres no guarantee they will make that many (when they can sell every $699 card they make).
> 
> Nice personal attacks against me in this thread too, btw...


He/she is good at personal attacks.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I understand if they are bringing something new to the table, like something we haven ever seen before lets call this the "cure for cancer" and ask a premium price for it. I understand we have never seen something like that before is new nobody has done it.
But more performance? COME ON!!! Its not like we are seeing something like minority report type of crap or holograms XD

To my logical/reason technology gets cheaper and better and mass produced by time passes...


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> They give it a value award why?
> 
> Because is faster than a titan and 980ti in a new node/architecture?
> 
> So that means and would be right that by 5 years from now we will be paying $1,500 for mid range cards because they are faster than the previous one?
> 
> This crap is reminding me of apple products right now


They give it the value award because its much better in terms of value than GTX 980 Ti, GTX 980 and all other high end cards.
But much more fun to sit here and ignore the facts I guess along with the rest of the trolls?


----------



## sunset1

@ xzamples

And your purpose for posting here is? lets see are you going to talk about something you have hands on experience with like your

Graphics
256MB ATI RADEON X800 PCIE you talk talk talk but you cant walk the walk
talk is cheap my friend ..
flame on .. ;>


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> They give it the value award because its much better in terms of value than GTX 980 Ti, GTX 980 and all other high end cards.
> But much more fun to sit here and ignore the facts I guess along with the rest of the trolls?


hows it going alatar XD


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> What actually blows my mind is that you are on an enthusiast computer hardware forum and don't seem to comprehend the costs of silicon production right now. Just curious, do you even know the approximate cost of prototyping a single piece of silicon as complex as the cores used for GPUs? And I'm just talking about the cost it takes to "print" just that prototype circuit. Not including the cost of the engineers to test that piece of silicon with many machines that are millions of dollars in cost, find the faults of that silicon, send that report so the hundreds upon hundreds of engineers (each who make a handsome wage) in charge of design can take that, and fix those faults. Then factor in the cost of the effective supercomputer that is used for near-real time simulation of that circuit to ensure that it is worth pressing "print" again. Not including the cost that, in particular since it is a new, smaller production node, it takes to have that fabrication set up (which is massive, even if spread over many different customers). Or the fact that silicon costs themselves have gone up. Oh, I haven't factored in the multitude of other sections that make up these companies that actually brings these products to market. Nor have I touched upon that either are publicly traded companies, so they have to make a profit off of what they create, otherwise investors pull out of their company and then they don't have the money to do everything that I just stated above. I'm not even factoring in general inflation either.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I have *absolutely zero sympathy* for people like you who expect costs to maintain the same every single GPU release from *AMD and Nvidia*. You just don't seem to fundamentally understand how that complex device that is displaying those pixels for you to play your games or do mathematics computations is created. Nor do you understand the economics behind it.
> 
> Research and development has to be paid somehow. And that is what those in marketing and executive positions have calculated so that they can maintain the ability to do said research and development.
> 
> I hate bullcrap, especially some of it in this thread that I've been reading.


So let me ask you this: do you think drugs are overpriced?


----------



## Menta

This would much better if AMD timed their launch window, similar to what happens is the console "wars" now a days.

I have to agree prices are very high it is hard to buy a 600$ card and keep up at this rate an loose loads of money in a few months...

my eye is still on 1070, dont care if it cut down part , fewer cores and all that jazz. i can live with that and 1440p gaming is the sweet spot, No denying the 1080 has very good resultes in 4k


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Not being an ass, just pointing out that this $599 myth does not exisy yet. Even if they do release one theres no guarantee they will make that many (when they can sell every $699 card they make).
> 
> Nice personal attacks against me in this thread too, btw...


It isn't a myth. What more do you need than direct confirmation from a trusted source from one of the major GPU AIB vendors? Not including are you also forgetting that a very similar price trend happens over time for both GPU vendor releases?

Both AMD and Nvidia cards have a stated MSRP. At that release, it is generally the crappy cooler/crappy board designs that actually fulfill that MSRP price. With custom boards and custom cooler designs (not blower shrouds) costing more than the stated MSRP. Over time, those custom coolers/custom board designs fall in price, generally within parity or cheaper than MSRP. Given that this has happened for literally every GPU generation, it would be asinine to think that it wouldn't happen with this one.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*
> 
> Oh didn't know that my "join date" is indicative of my experience with owning GPUs.


It's not. There are people who have been here for a very long time with thousands and thousands of posts whose thoughts are equivalent to a box of rocks.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> People disappointed that peeps are just getting 2000Mhz on overclock? Seriously?!


Is that suppose to seriously justify the $700 price tag? KingPIN put 2GHz on a 980TI with LN2 some time ago. It is a marvel to behold on AIR cooling. Unfortunately, it leaves a lot to be desired for the price tag and the 16nm finfet tech. A little flash back:

2GHz 980 TI
3DMark Fire Strike - 25233
3DMark Fire Strike Extreme - 13091
3DMark Fire Strike Ultra - 6988


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Good call on the join date. Didn't even notice that. Not worth my time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I do not think this is pointed at me but I have been lurking here for a number of years. My main hangout was Futuremark (old Madonion) That I just had my 13th year anniversary there. I only have like 1600 posts there in 13.5 years so you can see I do not post a lot.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*
> 
> Lol being pissy over price and a stupid FE. It's not gonna change anything. Wait for a few weeks after initial release to get the cheaper AIB versions plain and simple. If you cannot afford these new cards then stick to your old one or wait till mext year when these cards drop in price some can and some can't afford it but In ain't even gonna crap on ppl that can't afford ****.


No no, only GTX 980Ti can get AIB cards with better power and cooling.


----------



## variant

Shouldn't all these review sites be hammering Nvidia for the 2100Mhz @ 67c bs that they showed off? If AMD pulled that crap, there would be news articles all over the place. Instead we get propaganda level stuff like:
Quote:


> We think many of us are somewhat surprised at how well moving to 16nm FinFET has been for NVIDIA. NVIDIA's shift in architecture focusing on clock speed and this better processing technology seems to have paid off big time right now. Not only are we seeing the GTX 1080 provide large performance advantages compared to the previous generation top of the line fastest GPUs, but there is also the potential for incredible clock speed improvements. NVIDIA themselves showed us that 2.1GHz is possible on the Founders Edition. We dare to think what custom retail video cards will be able to do.
> 
> The NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 is a marvel of engineering and gaming performance. It performs amazingly, it's power efficient, there's potential for higher clocks, and it is feature rich. The GeForce GTX 1080 Founders Edition is the fastest video card on the planet when it comes to today's games. And the GTX 1080 is not just a little faster than yesterday's flagship GPUs, it is a lot faster.


Source.


----------



## tpi2007

You know what I find funny? Looking back. Looking back a year ago at all the people super excited for Pascal and how it was going to revolutionize the world, even though many people already suspected that Maxwell had already eaten into those claims because we had to stay at 28nm longer than expected. And here we are. It's not a bad card, but doesn't meet the hype expectations, not even in dreams.

Also:

Where is TechPowerUP giving it the Value Award? I can only see the Editor's Choice Award.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

So is it safe to bet that in 3-4 months Nvidia will release the 1080 Ti? I won't be able to purchase a 1080 for a few more months and I feel like by that time the 1080 Ti will be out


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *variant*
> 
> Shouldn't all these review sites be hammering Nvidia for the 2100Mhz @ 67c bs that they showed off? If AMD pulled that crap, there would be news articles all over the place.


They should. It was definitely subterfuge that shouldn't have happened. It would've been better if they had just come out originally that it was running that cool because the fan blower was @ 100%.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> So let me ask you this: do you think drugs are overpriced?


Let me ask you this: how does that economic situation correlate to silicon production? I'm genuinely curious. Also, are you referring to pharmaceuticals or recreational drugs? Because pharmaceuticals follow the same economic pattern as silicon design. Even recreational drugs to some extent.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> No no, only GTX 980Ti can get AIB cards with better power and cooling.


Reference 980 Ti didi 1477 MHz overclocked, fairly close to the max OC on custom AIB cards.

Not saying this is going to be the case with 1080, but don't dismiss reference _that_ readily.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *variant*
> 
> Shouldn't all these review sites be hammering Nvidia for the 2100Mhz @ 67c bs that they showed off? If AMD pulled that crap, there would be news articles all over the place.


That's the US tech press for ya.


----------



## DotNetApp

Just wanna know one thing is the 699$ price tag with taxes ? Or without taxes?
Becaus around 790€ in europe(with taxes) are around 894$...


----------



## variant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> Just wanna know one thing is the 699$ price tag with taxes ? Or without taxes?
> Becaus around 790€ in europe(with taxes) are around 894$...


Without.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> Just wanna know one thing is the 699$ price tag with taxes ? Or without taxes?
> Becaus around 790€ in europe(with taxes) are around 894$...


MSRPs in the USA do not factor in taxes in general. Because sales tax varies in percentage state to state (although it is generally 8.25-8.5% sales tax that is added on average).


----------



## Playboyer670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Good call on the join date. Didn't even notice that. Not worth my time.


Good for you and your Certificate of Seniority


----------



## bigjdubb

The $699 (usd) MSRP is without taxes. I am not sure what it will be like once you start adding all taxes in the EU.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> You know what I find funny: looking back. Looking back a year ago at all the people super excited for Pascal and how it was going to revolutionize the world, even though many people already suspected that Maxwell has already eaten into those claims because we had to stay at 28nm longer than expected. And here we are. It's not a bad card, but doesn't meet the hype expectations not even in dreams.
> 
> Also:
> 
> Where is TechPowerUP giving them the Value Award? I can only see the Editor's Choice Award.


GTX 980 was like 5% faster than GTX 780Ti and still sold like hotcakes.
GTX 1080 is 37% faster than GTX 980Ti with similar efficiency gains as GTX 980, and people here think it will not sell....

GTX 1080 by far met the expectations. People here expected 15-20%, we got 37%.
People complain about bad overclocking, yet doesnt see that reference with locked down vbios already gain 15% over stock and it will only get better.

Twillight zone. Thats what this is. Some kind of weird twisted world where people dont follow logic


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> I do not think this is pointed at me but I have been lurking here for a number of years. My main hangout was Futuremark (old Madonion) That I just had my 13th year anniversary there. I only have like 1600 posts there in 13.5 years so you can see I do not post a lot.


No it was reference to "new" accounts being made around a major gpu launch and people appear to be on a company's shill bus. I never judge people by their join date until their posts seem suspiciously pro towards a company making absurd amounts of money.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*
> 
> Good for you and your Certificate of Seniority


Go contribute to the forum and then we can talk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> GTX 980 was like 5% faster than GTX 780Ti and still sold like hotcakes.
> GTX 1080 is 37% faster than GTX 980Ti with similar efficiency gains as GTX 980, and people here think it will not sell....
> 
> GTX 1080 by far met the expectations. People here expected 15-20%, we got 37%.
> People complain about bad overclocking, yet doesnt see that reference with locked down vbios already gain 15% over stock and it will only get better.
> 
> Twillight zone. Thats what this is. Some kind of weird twisted world where people dont follow logic


To be fair, the 980 was $100 cheaper than the 780Ti as well. Not $50 more.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

So who is ready for the $599 Galax 1080 cards?

Lets hope those ugly cards will be in stock very soon. R9 290 sucks at 4k


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> Just wanna know one thing is the 699$ price tag with taxes ? Or without taxes?
> Becaus around 790€ in europe(with taxes) are around 894$...


Yep, part of my criticism of the FE pricing is on behalf of European/UK consumers who will pay another £100/€ VAT on top of the retail.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> You know what I find funny: looking back. Looking back a year ago at all the people super excited for Pascal and how it was going to revolutionize the world, even though many people already suspected that Maxwell has already eaten into those claims because we had to stay at 28nm longer than expected. And here we are. It's not a bad card, but doesn't meet the hype expectations not even in dreams.
> 
> Also:
> 
> Where is TechPowerUP giving them the Value Award? I can only see the Editor's Choice Award.
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 980 was like 5% faster than GTX 780Ti and still sold like hotcakes.
> GTX 1080 is 37% faster than GTX 980Ti with similar efficiency gains as GTX 980, and people here think it will not sell....
> 
> GTX 1080 by far met the expectations. People here expected 15-20%, we got 37%.
> People complain about bad overclocking, yet doesnt see that reference with locked down vbios already gain 15% over stock and it will only get better.
> 
> Twillight zone. Thats what this is. Some kind of weird twisted world where people dont follow logic
Click to expand...

You are making too much sense. You are going to be called a nVidia fanboy.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Let me ask you this: how does that economic situation correlate to silicon production? I'm genuinely curious. Also, are you referring to pharmaceuticals or recreational drugs? Because pharmaceuticals follow the same economic pattern as silicon design. Even recreational drugs to some extent.


Pharmaceuticals of course, and seems like your answered your own question.

But very briefly: R&D costs increase year over year, and ROI is absolutely dreadful (non-existent for the most part actually). It takes arduous amounts of effort to even get a drug into phase I, and only 1 out of 10 drugs that make into into phase I eventually get FDA approval. And to make things worse, the later it fails, the more costly the failure is.


----------



## Playboyer670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> No it was reference to "new" accounts being made around a major gpu launch and people appear to be on a company's shill bus. I never judge people by their join date until their posts seem suspiciously pro towards a company making absurd amounts of money.
> Go contribute to the forum and then we can talk.


Must be referring to me. Yeah I sold my Titan X for the 1080. So what If I can afford it. If it was $200 I'd still buy it. Nothing wrong with upgrading every year like we upgrade phones. To each his own. Again, congrats on being one of the first members here.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Corsair told me their HG10 980 (which is compatible with the GTX 970, 980, 980Ti and Titan X reference PCBs) will work with the GTX 1080 reference PCB also


Can anyone else confirm this? This would be awesome.

And regarding max overclock: I seriously doubt it can go much higher than 2.1GHz. Usually, what you can run at max air gets not much faster under water. 2.2 or eventually 2.3 for fantastic golden samples... 2.4? A dream like Star Citizen.


----------



## Noufel

I hope that we will see aib cards in reviews sites soon enough, or there is also an nda for that ?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> It isn't a myth. What more do you need than direct confirmation from a trusted source from one of the major GPU AIB vendors? Not including are you also forgetting that a very similar price trend happens over time for both GPU vendor releases?
> 
> Both AMD and Nvidia cards have a stated MSRP. At that release, it is generally the crappy cooler/crappy board designs that actually fulfill that MSRP price. With custom boards and custom cooler designs (not blower shrouds) costing more than the stated MSRP. Over time, those custom coolers/custom board designs fall in price, generally within parity or cheaper than MSRP. *Given that this has happened for literally every GPU generation, it would be asinine to think that it wouldn't happen with this one.*


Well, up until a few days ago I would have thought this whole FE strategy was asinine too but we all see how that turned out. Remind me again when was the last time that Nvidia pulled a stunt like this???


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well, up until a few days ago I would have thought this whole FE strategy was asinine too but we all see how that turned out. Remind me again when was the last time that Nvidia pulled a stunt like this???


When they released the titan og? XD


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> GTX 980 was like 5% faster than GTX 780Ti and still sold like hotcakes.
> GTX 1080 is 37% faster than GTX 980Ti with similar efficiency gains as GTX 980, and people here think it will not sell....
> 
> GTX 1080 by far met the expectations. People here expected 15-20%, we got 37%.
> People complain about bad overclocking, yet doesnt see that reference with locked down vbios already gain 15% over stock and it will only get better.
> 
> Twillight zone. Thats what this is. Some kind of weird twisted world where people dont follow logic


780TI msrp was $700, 980 was $550. It was agood deal for the dollar and got 5% perf and lower power consumption.

980TI msrp was $650, 1080 FE is $700. This def does not meet expectations and especially for a 12.5% gain when both cards are max OC'ed.

This isn't some weird twisted world -- this is OCN and we're trying hard to rationalize the price in respect to its marginal perf increase and sift through all of the CEO-speak, which is regurgitated all over this thread.


----------



## iLeakStuff

The clue about GTX 1080 is that it throttles at 82C. Thats coded within the vbios.
Thats certainly have impacted performance somewhat during stock as well as is a limitation with overclock.
So a mod of vbios or better cooling is required because a lot of reviews have hit 82C before it throttles which could be because the fan doesnt hit higher speeds as fast as it should.

Gamernexus logged temps and found out that 82C is the limit with the founders version
http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/2438-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-founders-edition-review-and-fps-benchmark/page-3


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*
> 
> Must be referring to me. Yeah I sold my Titan X for the 1080. So what If I can afford it. If it was $200 I'd still buy it. Nothing wrong with upgrading every year like we upgrade phones. To each his own. Again, congrats on being one of the first members here.


I don't care what you buy, but when people join around the launch of a new gpu and defend Nvidia tooth and nail it seems fishy.

And fyi, if you sold your Titan X for a good price and can upgrade to the 1080 for the same or less money, then I say that is awesome. The 1080 isn't a bad card.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> GTX 980 was like 5% faster than GTX 780Ti and still sold like hotcakes.
> GTX 1080 is 37% faster than GTX 980Ti with similar efficiency gains as GTX 980, and people here think it will not sell....
> 
> GTX 1080 by far met the expectations. People here expected 15-20%, we got 37%.
> People complain about bad overclocking, yet doesnt see that reference with locked down vbios already gain 15% over stock and it will only get better.
> 
> Twillight zone. Thats what this is. Some kind of weird twisted world where people dont follow logic


Twilight zone is you actually thinking its 37% faster than a 980Ti. Let them show up in the benchmarking sections in a week or so and show me this magical 37% then...


----------



## crazysoccerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *variant*
> 
> Shouldn't all these review sites be hammering Nvidia for the 2100Mhz @ 67c bs that they showed off? If AMD pulled that crap, there would be news articles all over the place. Instead we get propaganda level stuff like:


Techpowerup got to 2.1 ghz. That was at 83c at 60% fan speed (doesn't seem to go higher unless you command it). Crank the fan up to 100% and you might get in the low 70's in a cold room.


----------



## Playboyer670

Curious to see how much the 1080 improves as drivers mature. Possibility ?


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Pharmaceuticals of course, and seems like your answered your own question.
> 
> But very briefly: R&D costs increase year over year, and ROI is absolutely dreadful (non-existent for the most part actually). It takes arduous amounts of effort to even get a drug into phase I, and only 1 out of 10 drugs that make into into phase I eventually get FDA approval. And to make things worse, the later it fails, the more costly the failure is.


I understand how the pharmaceutical market works (used to be in medicine before moving over to VLSI design). The whole market is mostly similar to the silicon design market. Both incredibly high R&D costs that just get higher and higher, high production costs with consumers constantly demanding that your product be lower and lower priced, despite the costs of production increasing, etc.

Just curious, which field are you in (can PM me if you don't want that publicly)?


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> 780TI msrp was $700, 980 was $550. It was agood deal for the dollar and got 5% perf and lower power consumption.
> 
> 980TI msrp was $650, 1080 FE is $700. This def does not meet expectations and especially for a 12.5% gain when both cards are max OC'ed.
> 
> This isn't some weird twisted world -- this is OCN and we're trying hard to rationalize the price in respect to its marginal perf increase and sift through all of the CEO-speak, which is regurgitated all over this thread.


No, GTX 980 and 780Ti was more or less similar in price.
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980/


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Twilight zone is you actually thinking its 37% faster than a 980Ti. Let them show up in the benchmarking sections in a week or so and show me this magical 37% then...


I`m not thinking that, I know that.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> When they released the titan og? XD


OG Titan is still a good card though . Look at the FE's issues with overclocking, if AIB partners produce less-impeded cards for less the FE will be, IMO, the Edsel of GPU's that makes you wonder why they didn't just sell the thing as a Ford for a little less.


----------



## BarnacleMan

Has anyone posted 1080 SLI benchmarks, I'm curious as to the supposed increase in 2-way SLI efficiency?


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> 780TI msrp was $700, 980 was $550. It was a helluva deal for the dollar and got 5% perf.
> 
> 980TI msrp was $650, 1080 FE is $700. This def does not meet expectations and especially for a 12.5% gain when both cards are max OC'ed.
> 
> This isn't some weird twisted world -- this is OCN and we're trying hard to rationalize the price in respect to its marginal perf increase and sift through all of the CEO-speak, which is regurgitated all over this thread.


The only problem is that it is being done with a complete disregard to the $599 msrp for AIB's. I understand that we do not not know yet what the AIB's will price their cards at but there is no reason to assume one way or the other. At $599, or $50 more than the 980, it is not a bad deal. Not as good as things used to be but eventually we will have to come to the realization that the past is in the past.


----------



## fewness

Still waiting to see SLI benchmarks. Given they marketed the new SLI bridge so much better than the old one, I'm very curious to see the improvement.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> No, GTX 980 and 780Ti was more or less similar in price.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980/


To play that game, AIB 980 TI can be found for $450 atm.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> The only problem is that it is being done with a complete disregard to the $599 msrp for AIB's. I understand that we do not not know yet what the AIB's will price their cards at but there is no reason to assume one way or the other. *At $599, or $50 more than the 980, it is not a bad deal.* Not as good as things used to be but eventually we will have to come to the realization that the past is in the past.


That's what I consider to be a 'fair' increase in price, reference 980 to 1080. I'd have less to say about the card if that were the single uncomplicated MSRP. The FE stuff is just too silly to ignore though. Seeing some of the OC limits its imposing in these reviews it's hard to call it anything but the early-adopter's version.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> I`m not thinking that, I know that.


You love posting stock charts that are purposefully misleading. Sure, if you never OC'd your 980Ti then the 1080 is a lot faster at stock. But here on OVERCLOCK.net, you will not be seeing 1080's beating the benching scores of the 980Ti's by 37%. Just not going to see it. Not unless the AIB's are waaaay better clockers than this FE card is...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> I`m not thinking that, I know that.


That's not max overclock vs max overclock. You are on OCN remember?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> The only problem is that it is being done with a complete disregard to the $599 msrp for AIB's. I understand that we do not not know yet what the AIB's will price their cards at but there is no reason to assume one way or the other. At $599, or $50 more than the 980, it is not a bad deal. Not as good as things used to be but eventually we will have to come to the realization that the past is in the past.


Once we have a $599 card and depending on how good it actually is, I can see my opinion changing slightly.


----------



## Playboyer670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I don't care what you buy, but when people join around the launch of a new gpu and defend Nvidia tooth and nail it seems fishy.
> 
> And fyi, if you sold your Titan X for a good price and can upgrade to the 1080 for the same or less money, then I say that is awesome. The 1080 isn't a bad card.


Did I really join this month? Pretty sure I joined last year and posted in the GTX titan x section during my ownership of the titan x. As for the sale of the titan x I sold it for $675 was expecting to pay the $599 price tag but decided I'm not willing to wait when they actually sell em for that or less than $699 anytime soon after release date so I'll be forking out the extra just to have one asap. Can't stand gaming with my GTX 750 Ti lol


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> OG Titan is still a good card though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Look at the FE's issues with overclocking, if AIB partners produce less-impeded cards for less the FE will be, IMO, the Edsel of GPU's that makes you wonder why they didn't just sell the thing as a Ford for a little less.


Titan have his own issues too with overclocking you saw users even pulling the gpu fan power to squeeze those extra watts imposed by the bios..


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*
> 
> *Did I really join this month?* Pretty sure I joined last year and posted in the GTX titan x section during my ownership of the titan x. As for the sale of the titan x I sold it for $675 was expecting to pay the $599 price tag but decided I'm not willing to wait when they actually sell em for that or less than $699 anytime soon after release date so I'll be forking out the extra just to have one asap. Can't stand gaming with my GTX 750 Ti lol










My bad.









That sucks on the Titan X sale. That's what happens if you try to upgrade every generation though. Either way, you will get an upgrade in performance.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I understand how the pharmaceutical market works (used to be in medicine before moving over to VLSI design). The whole market is mostly similar to the silicon design market. Both incredibly high R&D costs that just get higher and higher, high production costs with consumers constantly demanding that your product be lower and lower priced, despite the costs of production increasing, etc.
> 
> Just curious, which field are you in (can PM me if you don't want that publicly)?


Tbh even with the "inside scoop" I still don't agree with the pricing strategy. But that's another story and a lot of stuff is NDA plus I'm fairly certain some aspects of it is company specific.

If by field you mean which therapeutic area, let's just say we dab a little in everything.


----------



## lombardsoup

Not liking that founders edition blower style fan or the lack of meshes/vents on the backplate. Noisy and hot...no bueno


----------



## crazysoccerman

Titan X:

Titan X FLIR

GTX 1080:

GTX 1080 FLIR


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> That's not max overclock vs max overclock. You are on OCN remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once we have a $599 card and depending on how good it actually is, I can see my opinion changing slightly.


THIS is max OC vs max OC for now: (to be fair it's reference vs top of the line AIB)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080/30.html
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_980_Ti_Lightning/26.html
> 
> 1080 @ 2114 is around 12% faster than 980 Ti @ 1518.
> 
> So to be 25-30% faster than OC'd 980 Ti, you're looking at 2400-2500 on 1080. Well all I can say is I hope the AIB cards are as awesome as you hope they will be.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> I`m not thinking that, I know that.


Unless I'm missing something.. that's a difference of 27% not 37%. 100 - 73 = 27


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> That's not max overclock vs max overclock. You are on OCN remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once we have a $599 card and depending on how good it actually is, I can see my opinion changing slightly.


Exactly. As of right now $599 is less than even a rumor considering that price is only manufacturer's SUGGESTED retail price and there is no compulsion for the AIB's to actually sell them there...


----------



## NvNw

What about the coil whine?, didn't saw any reference about that, with those high fps and clocks and with the low amount of chokes it have i think that will whine like crazy... As far as what i can see it have the same power delivery as the few last generations...


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> Titan X:
> 
> Titan X FLIR
> 
> GTX 1080:
> 
> GTX 1080 FLIR


As per that article: "BTW the thermal image does show that the backplate is trapping heat. The closed backplate design is not my favorite way of implementation, we like to see lots of gaps to vent."


----------



## Frosted racquet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Unless I'm missing something.. that's a difference of 27% not 37%. 100 - 73 = 27


No, it's (100/73)*100


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Unless I'm missing something.. that's a difference of 27% not 37%. 100 - 73 = 27


You are missing something and nope, I`m not teaching basic math here again sigh


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> THIS is max OC vs max OC for now: (to be fair it's reference vs top of the line AIB)


I still don't think AIB cards will clock much higher.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Unless I'm missing something.. that's a difference of 27% not 37%. 100 - 73 = 27


That's not how percentages work.

100/73= 1.37 = 37%


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> What about the coil whine?, didn't saw any reference about that, with those high fps and clocks and with the low amount of chokes it have i think that will whine like crazy... As far as what i can see it have the same power delivery as the few last generations...


You're not going to get that from reviewers this early. In last gen, coil whine were first mentioned in shopper feedback.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> That's not how percentages work.
> 
> 100/73= 1.37 = 37%


EDIT: criminal is correct. It's just harder to see without the actual measurement value. Dividing a percentage by another percentage is kind of meaningless.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Exactly. As of right now $599 is less than even a rumor considering that price is only manufacturer's SUGGESTED retail price and *there is no compulsion for the AIB's to actually sell them there*...


Sure there is, each one of the AIB's would like to be the graphics card manufacturer that sells the most graphics cards.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> Techpowerup got to 2.1 ghz. That was at 83c at 60% fan speed (doesn't seem to go higher unless you command it). Crank the fan up to 100% and you might get in the low 70's in a cold room.


I'd love to see that recorded on a camera with no interruptions/editing. 83°C at 60% fans and 2.1GHz? Sure, LOL


----------



## Mudfrog

Gotcha, like I said.. I may have been missing something lol


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Unless I'm missing something.. that's a difference of 27% not 37%. 100 - 73 = 27


you have to see the 980ti as 100% than the 1080 is 137% or you can say its 1,37x stronger than the 980ti
73x1,37 = 100.


----------



## SLK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> Titan X:
> 
> Titan X FLIR
> 
> GTX 1080:
> 
> GTX 1080 FLIR


This was a fail of an example. Backplate vs no backplate.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I still don't think AIB cards will clock much higher.


Of course you dont. Along with the rest of the trolls here
















Give it some time. Let benchers remove temp limit, raise TDP and power limit, it will only get better


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Of course you dont. Along with the rest of the trolls here


No really. Just look at Maxwell based cards. More voltage doesn't help and more cooling barely helps unless it is sub 50c. An aftermarket, air cooled card isn't going to get you very much more.

Now under LN2, I can see 3GHz being common. Probably more.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I'd love to see that recorded on a camera with no interruptions/editing. 83°C at 60% fans and 2.1GHz? Sure, LOL


I think TPU were the ones who left the fan profiles at stock for their overclocking. I'm not sure why anyone would do this but it started throttling.


----------



## crazysoccerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I'd love to see that recorded on a camera with no interruptions/editing. 83°C at 60% fans and 2.1GHz? Sure, LOL



pcper


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Of course you dont. Along with the rest of the trolls here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it some time. Let benchers remove temp limit, raise TDP and power limit, it will only get better


Temp isnt the problem tho.
German sites already switched cooler and hold it under 60° and got at 2,1ghz graphic bugs already
i guess the power limit is the only problem actually, lets see how high it goes when the pwer limit is away.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> No really. Just look at Maxwell based cards. More voltage doesn't help and more cooling barely helps unless it is sub 50c. An aftermarket, air cooled card isn't going to get you very much more.


Thats GM200 which Nvidia have squeezed out all there is too it to beat Kepler.
This is FinFET and a new architecture


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> Temp isnt the problem tho.
> German sites already switched cooler and hold it under 60° and got at 2,1ghz graphic bugs already
> i guess the power limit is the only problem actually, lets see how high it goes when the pwer limit is away.


Exactly
Temps might be a problem with Founders version though since they had to switch cooler for overclock...Thats why it throttled in many reviews because it hit 82C.
Or its something bad with the fan controller and its acting too slow


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Thats GM200 which Nvidia have squeezed out all there is too it to beat Kepler.
> This is FinFET and a new architecture


Same with GM204. My 980 actually overclocked better when I dropped the voltage slightly.


----------



## Calibos

Is there any reason that no reviewer took off the stock cooler and put on a AIO water cooler like a H110 or H80 with the Corsair or NZXT $29 GPU AIO adapters even if it meant dremeling the adapter to get it to fit. With the NDA preventing any major scoops. SUrely some reviewer should have thought of this in order to be one of the only ones to really push the overclocks and temps (in the absense of AIB aftermarket cards or waterblocks etc)


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Exactly
> Temps might be a problem with Founders version though since they had to switch cooler...
> Or its something bad with the fan controller and acting too slow


They didnt wrote much about the cooler in the web article (they want the people to buy the print version..).
But i guess the oc to 2,1ghz cant be seen as serious they switched cooler yea buth they also overclocked the memory +500mhz and than got graphic artifacts but they didnt tested gpu clock oc only.
(i hope my english is understandable^^)


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> No really. Just look at Maxwell based cards. More voltage doesn't help and more cooling barely helps unless it is sub 50c. An aftermarket, air cooled card isn't going to get you very much more.
> 
> Now under LN2, I can see 3GHz being common. Probably more.


It's a little better with a custom BIOS, for the 970's at least. I was able to get 125 mhz more with added voltage from a custom bios vs. adding what I could in afterburner. The problem is going to be power, no way the single 8 pin is going to cut it for serious overclocking if pascal is anything like maxwell when it comes to really pushing it.

Also, I am not sure how tricky it is going to be to create custom bios for this boost 3.0.


----------



## C2H5OH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> They didnt wrote much about the cooler in the web article (they want the people to buy the print version..).
> But i guess the oc to 2,1ghz cant be seen as serious they switched cooler yea buth they also overclocked the memory +500mhz and than got graphic artifacts but they didnt tested gpu clock oc only.
> (i hope my english is understandable^^)


This is the video, unfortunately my German is worse than bad...
"Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 meets Accelero Xtreme IV: Die 2-GHz-Taktmauer ist gefallen"
https://youtu.be/wlSeHCPd75s
Could be reaching power limits


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> Temp isnt the problem tho.
> German sites already switched cooler and hold it under 60° and got at 2,1ghz graphic bugs already
> i guess the power limit is the only problem actually, lets see how high it goes when the pwer limit is away.


What kind of "graphic bugs"? Stretched faces? Vertex z-errors? Pixels blinking? Random colors in squares? - It matters.

It may very well be the limit of actual sample. About 2.4 is probably a top frequency for 16nm FF chip of this kind....


----------



## Playboyer670

Bechmarks by Digital foundry
https://youtu.be/Wf6lpFmCKGQ


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> It's a little better with a custom BIOS, for the 970's at least. I was able to get 125 mhz more with added voltage from a custom bios vs. adding what I could in afterburner. The problem is going to be power, no way the single 8 pin is going to cut it for serious overclocking if pascal is anything like maxwell when it comes to really pushing it.
> 
> Also, I am not sure how tricky it is going to be to create custom bios for this boost 3.0.


btw
one question to the 8 pin connector.
the 8 pin connector gives 150w and 75w comes through the pcie.
So the max power the gpu can get is 225w right?
Becaus PCGH (german site) pushed it with evga precision x already to 216w (powerlimit 120%).
So even with Bios mod there is no real room becaus of this technical stuff







.(Or am i wrong?)


----------



## DuraN1

Waiting for AIB cards. The stock 1080 FE isnt much of an improvement over my 1420mhz out of the box 980Ti Classy.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> GTX 980 was like 5% faster than GTX 780Ti and still sold like hotcakes.
> GTX 1080 is 37% faster than GTX 980Ti with similar efficiency gains as GTX 980, and people here think it will not sell....
> 
> GTX 1080 by far met the expectations. People here expected 15-20%, we got 37%.
> People complain about bad overclocking, yet doesnt see that reference with locked down vbios already gain 15% over stock and it will only get better.
> 
> Twillight zone. Thats what this is. Some kind of weird twisted world where people dont follow logic


Yes, it's twilight zone when you expect someone to take your comparison of cards released on the same manufacturing process node made equivalent to cards made on different nodes seriously.

That is why most people compare this to a 580 to 680 upgrade in terms of performance. The 580 was the full chip at 40nm and the 680 was a new, mid-range chip, on a new 28nm node.

Not to mention that the 1080 is at least $50 more expensive than the card it's replacing.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Yep, part of my criticism of the FE pricing is on behalf of European/UK consumers who will pay another £100/€ VAT on top of the retail.


Can't really blame that on Nvidia.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Exactly. As of right now $599 is less than even a rumor considering that price is only manufacturer's SUGGESTED retail price and there is no compulsion for the AIB's to actually sell them there...


EVGA already said they will have a $599 card, what more do you want? You aren't going to see it in stores until June, but that doesn't mean it won't exist.


----------



## Majentrix

If the 1080 is as power limited as it seems then it might be worth waiting for a Lightning, Classified or Platinum to unlock GP104's true potential.


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> 
> pcper


Jeezes.
And here i am happy my 980 reaches a stable 1500


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> If the 1080 is as power limited as it seems then it might be worth waiting for a Lightning, Classified or Platinum to unlock GP104's true potential.


Or vbios mods. Changing power target in a vbios is very easy. Should come out very soon after card hits the market


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> What kind of "graphic bugs"? Stretched faces? Vertex z-errors? Pixels blinking? Random colors in squares? - It matters.
> 
> It may very well be the limit of actual sample. About 2.4 is probably a top frequency for 16nm FF chip of this kind....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlSeHCPd75s&feature=youtu.be
here at 7:38 you see some white dots.
at 7:44-7:47 the game is "a synchron" (dunno how to write it in english hope you can see what i mean)
gpu clock at 2100
mem at 5500


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1A1*
> 
> This is the video, unfortunately my German is worse than bad...
> "Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 meets Accelero Xtreme IV: Die 2-GHz-Taktmauer ist gefallen"
> https://youtu.be/wlSeHCPd75s
> Could be reaching power limits


Power throttling @ 2ghz lol


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Can't really blame that on Nvidia.


Well, I can in the sense that at that price it doesn't make sense for many non-US buyers. See that subtle turnabout? I'm not blaming Nvidia for the VAT, I'm saying that the price of the FE card relative to its performance, makes very little sense to a UK customer. That seems like a valid thing to do.


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> Temp isnt the problem tho.
> German sites already switched cooler and hold it under 60° and got at 2,1ghz graphic bugs already
> i guess the power limit is the only problem actually, lets see how high it goes when the pwer limit is away.


temp is the problem for those that bought the founders card..
they payed +100 to get a better cooling system not be a second ***ushima


----------



## variant

Reading over these reviews, I see many websites are hard at work making sure they get their next all-paid expense trip to the next Nvidia show.

Are some of these reviewers writing from the same script?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techpowerup.com*
> NVIDIA's new Pascal GP104 processor, which powers the GeForce GTX 1080, is a true marvel in silicon engineering.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardocp.com*
> The NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 is a marvel of engineering and gaming performance.


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> temp is the problem for those that bought the founders card..
> they payed +100 to get a better cooling system not be a second ***ushima


I think the most people buy the founders card becaus they can have it earlier.
To be serious nobody do hardcore oc with stock cooler and without oc the 1080 is pretty strong against stock 980ti.


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *variant*
> 
> Reading over these reviews, I see many websites are hard at work making sure they get their next all-paid expense trip to the next Nvidia show.
> 
> Are some of these reviewers writing from the same


You forgot your tinfoil hat


----------



## DotNetApp

SO does anyone know the maximal power the card can get through 8pin and pcie?
For my information its 150w through 8pin and 75 w through pcie..
so bios mod wont do anything becaus you can already give the card without bios mod 216w.


----------



## variant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> You forgot your tinfoil hat


Anyone who says that a $2000-3000 all paid vacation doesn't influence their review is either naive or a liar.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Can't really blame that on Nvidia.


Yes we can. Why are they doing a 1:1 conversion with Euro? Why not respect the conversion rate?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Well, I can in the sense that at that price it doesn't make sense for many non-US buyers. See that subtle turnabout? I'm not blaming Nvidia for the VAT, I'm saying that the price of the FE card relative to its performance, makes very little sense to a UK customer. That seems like a valid thing to do.


If you pay the VAT on all cards, I don't see how that really changes the situation for non-US compared to US buyers. All the cards are more expensive, so it kind of all washes out (granted, the higher price yields a slightly higher increase because it is percentage based, but it isn't that significant). Non-US buyers get screwed pretty much across the board, so this is no real exception.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Yes we can. Why are they doing a 1:1 conversion with Euro? Why not respect the conversion rate?


Again, don't think that's solely an NVidia thing. Does AMD respect the conversion rate? Does Nvidia/AMD even set MSRP in other countries?


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> I think the most people buy the founders card becaus they can have it earlier.
> To be serious nobody do hardcore oc with stock cooler and without oc the 1080 is pretty strong against stock 980ti.


its not like you can do it anyway its like they slapped a copper piece and call it a day


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Again, don't think that's solely an NVidia thing. Does AMD respect the conversion rate? Does Nvidia/AMD even set MSRP in other countries?


So? They're also wrong.


----------



## tpi2007

The prices in Europe are a mess.

Where I am the 750 Ti is as of today _exactly_ the same price I paid for it more than two years ago (and it actually went up during these two years).

Anyway, now is not the time to buy a new GPU. June at the very earliest. The second hand market on the other hand is probably the place to start now.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> btw
> one question to the 8 pin connector.
> the 8 pin connector gives 150w and 75w comes through the pcie.
> So the max power the gpu can get is 225w right?
> Becaus PCGH (german site) pushed it with evga precision x already to 216w (powerlimit 120%).
> So even with Bios mod there is no real room becaus of this technical stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .(Or am i wrong?)


No, your numbers are correct. If power limit is indeed the issue you can:

1) use a custom bios to raise the power limit
2) buy a card that has a higher power limit and 2 8pins or a 6 and 8pin.


----------



## NexusRed

Price drops.... price drops EVERYWHERE!! Got a bid on a 980SLI bundle for $550 due to a friend upgrading to a 1080! Ya'll are just fizzling over next gen tech while I'm on used item boards trying to score last gens at bottom dollar prices. I've even got a nice buy for my GF's rig. used Zotac 970 for $250!


----------



## Remij

So what's this gonna cost in CAD?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> If you pay the VAT on all cards, I don't see how that really changes the situation for non-Us buyers. All the cards are more expensive, so it kind of all washes out (granted, the higher price yields a slightly higher increase because it is percentage based, but it isn't that significant). Non-US buyers get screwed pretty much across the board, so this is no real exception.


At the $599 price it's still an expensive card but justifiable given past price-increases. For me, factoring 20% VAT into every purchase, the additional cost of the FE plus the extra VAT is a significant increase that doesn't seem to make any sense unless you need the card *now*. I can understand if somebody feels differently but Nvidia themselves made the FE such an almighty big deal that I feel it's worth factoring in.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> The prices in Europe are a mess.
> 
> Where I am the 750 Ti is as of today exactly the same price I paid for it more than two years ago (and it actually went up during these two years).
> 
> Anyway, now is not the time to buy a new GPU. June at the very earliest. The second hand market on the other hand is probably the place to start now.
> 
> The second-hand prices will be looking good, particularly for local deals from acquaintances that skip VAT.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> So what's this gonna cost in CAD?


Somewhere around 773 CAD for non FE if my fuzzy math is correct


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *variant*
> 
> Reading over these reviews, I see many websites are hard at work making sure they get their next all-paid expense trip to the next Nvidia show.
> Are some of these reviewers writing from the same script?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardocp.com*
> The NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 is a marvel of engineering and gaming performance.


Maybe it's because GP104 is a really nice piece of engineering, with great performance and 180W TDP, no ?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> This is the worst train hype derailing i have seen lol


^ This

People are over thinking this big time. Same people thinking Ferrari performance should be at Spark prices. Go buy a damn Xbox.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The launch event room was ~ 25 °C from what I remember. There was air conditioning but not working very well with how many people were in there. It was probably an open bench too.


The room went up to 32°C
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *variant*
> 
> Anyone who says that a $2000-3000 all paid vacation doesn't influence their review is either naive or a liar.


That's the issue isn't it? In the last few years AMD has had MUCH more extravagant events than NVIDIA. Hawaii & Macau versus Montreal & Austin.

Honestly for use old heels with the tech press community, the location doesn't mean a darn thing. The further away, the more time we'll lose getting there....


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Yes we can. Why are they doing a 1:1 conversion with Euro? Why not respect the conversion rate?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Again, don't think that's solely an NVidia thing. Does AMD respect the conversion rate? Does Nvidia/AMD even set MSRP in other countries?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> So? They're also wrong.


I am not sure why the conversion rates are not used for pricing, but I agree that not using the conversion rate is the wrong way to do it. How is it done with other products?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> ^ This
> 
> People are over thinking this big time. Same people thinking Ferrari performance should be at Spark prices. Go buy a damn Xbox.


Silly hyperbole. And Ferrari performance, really? So what's the 1080 Ti going to represent, a sodding rocket car? The 1080 is a very nice card that provides a good performance increase. That doesn't make it worth whatever random number JHH wants to throw out. $599 USD seems fair. I'm still not seeing why the FE is $699 excepting early access. I spend plenty of money on this hobby but I'm no more a charity than is Nvidia or AMD.


----------



## jezzer

The real question is, instead of developing the 1080, we could have gone to Mars. At least that is what they said.
Now is it worth it?
Maybe if Jen-Hsun Huang was sent to Mars instead he would have found some exotic metals which could have boosted performance 100 times or maybe he would have found ancient alien blueprints of a GTMARS 98000000000 Ti.


----------



## C2H5OH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Power throttling @ 2ghz lol


Well it pulls 206W on OC, according to Toms...that quite close to the limit of the 8pin.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-pascal,4572-10.html


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I am not sure why the conversion rates are not used for pricing, but I agree that not using the conversion rate is the wrong way to do it. How is it done with other products?


I don't know all brands in this universe,but corps like Sony,Nvidia or pretty much everything never respect conversion and always end up being 1:1.

Sucks.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1A1*
> 
> Well it pulls 206W on OC, according to Toms...that quite close to the limit of the 8pin.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-pascal,4572-10.html


Hey theres people hoping for 2.5ghz im just laughing at the common XD


----------



## DETERMINOLOGY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> ^ This
> 
> People are over thinking this big time. Same people thinking Ferrari performance should be at Spark prices. Go buy a damn Xbox.


Sadly most people talking crap already will have F5 taped down on launch night..Nothing new to see here


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Sure there is, each one of the AIB's would like to be the graphics card manufacturer that sells the most graphics cards.


By that logic, why don't they sell them for $499? Or $399, you know, so they can really kick ass in sales!


----------



## tajoh111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Slight increases are okay.
> 
> I don't expect Nvidia to price the GTX 1080 at 230$ like they did with the same chip size card GTX 460, but 700$ is insane.
> 
> 399$-449$ would be a reasonable price, but people are so desensitized by Nvidia marketing, AMD failing and recent prices that they think I'm mad.


699 is definitely a stupid price. But 599 is actually a fair price when you consider Nvidia is the premium brand.

And Yes $399 - 449 is mad pricing. Boarding on predatory pricing. Because at those prices, I am pretty sure the 1070 would be priced at close to cost and what this would do to a company like AMD is force them to take a loss. Thus making it a potentially illegal maneuver.

399-450 gtx 1080 = 1070 priced at 280-250. Because of the brand prestige and likely performance delta between the two, this would cause AMD to price their card at 200 or less for their uncut chip. And probably 150 or so for their cut chip.

The cost of a uncut chip for polaris 10 is likely to be around 80 dollar, with their cut chip being 65 dollars.

80 dollar chip cost + 60 dollars to package and manufacture the card = 140 dollars, 10-15 percent margin for board partner = 155-161. 5% margin for distributer = 163-169. 12% margin for reseller 183-189 in costs. This would leave AMD 17-11 dollars profit and taking into account R and D, logistics, staff to pay for support/drivers, overhead and AMD is taking a loss no matter how good their volume is.

The 150 dollar cut chip is even worse because amd maybe saves 15 dollars on this chip but with the 50 dollar price drop and all costs remaining similar, AMD needs to sell it for below costs. Forcing your competitors to take a loss is illegal, particularly when you are so grossly sacrificing your own profits to do it.

On top of being illegal, at $399-449, cards would run out supremely quick for the next year or so and likely scalped. Nvidia, made 180 million dollars in net profit not including the patent revenue from Intel. Your pricing would basically force them to take an inventory write down of hundreds of millions of dollars as their current inventory would be rendered worthless, a revenue blow of 33% and there for a loss and trouble with federal trade commission. Not a wise move at all. Not to mention all the havoc it creates for future pricing.

Ideally in economics, you want the supply to just meet demand. This is for society benefit as well. Sell out and not selling enough both result in dead weight losses. Anyways, your pricing is outrageous and not realistic since Nvidia likely has a set amount of cards they can sell. Particularly the 1080 variants. 699 is stupid pricing, 599 is not. 599 gives breathing room for AMD and a chance to survive. 399 in particular throws AMD down a black hole.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I am not sure why the conversion rates are not used for pricing, but I agree that not using the conversion rate is the wrong way to do it. How is it done with other products?


For many non-tech goods from the US to the UK the actual cost tends to fall such that the cost + VAT is usually close to the original US price. It depends on the industry though and for consumer technology the conversion is painful.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Of course you dont. Along with the rest of the trolls here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it some time. Let benchers remove temp limit, raise TDP and power limit, it will only get better


Nice to have you back Golden Tiger. Or wait, no its not...


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> The room went up to 32°C


Ah man I missed you there then. But yeah, that's what I meant if it wasn't clear- it was hotter than set because the AC wasn't working very well with all that many people. Then again I don't know where the demo unit was located so it may have been subject to different ambients.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> By that logic, why don't they sell them for $499? Or $399, you know, so they can really kick ass in sales!


If they can make money off of them at that price, I bet they would. I am not sure what the agreements for pricing are like between Nvidia and the AIB's but they may not be allowed to price them that low. Retailers often have some wiggle room on pricing with caveats like not being able to advertise the price (add to cart to see price). Not understanding the economy we live in is no reason to roll your eyes.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> At the $599 price it's still an expensive card but justifiable given past price-increases. For me, factoring 20% VAT into every purchase, the additional cost of the FE plus the extra VAT is a significant increase that doesn't seem to make any sense unless you need the card _*now*_. I can understand if somebody feels differently but Nvidia themselves made the FE such an almighty big deal that I feel it's worth factoring in.


Fair enough.


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> Maybe it's because GP104 is a really nice piece of engineering, with great performance and 180W TDP, no ?


so die shrinking maxwell suddenly makes it "a nice piece of engineering with great perfomance and 180w tdp along with a liquid helium tank"?


----------



## Remij

w/e as long as they are under $850 a piece in Canada I'll buy 2.

What's the going rate for Titan X's these days?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> If they can make money off of them at that price, I bet they would. I am not sure what the agreements for pricing are like between Nvidia and the AIB's but they may not be allowed to price them that low. Retailers often have some wiggle room on pricing with caveats like not being able to advertise the price (add to cart to see price). Not understanding the economy we live in is no reason to roll your eyes.


I understand the economy well enough to guarantee you that the $599 cards are going to be very difficult, if not impossible to actually get your hands on (whenever they actually show up, which is not anytime close to launch)...


----------



## kingduqc

It's quite disappointing... New node, improved architecture, faster memory and at stock you get the same performance of a 980ti oc? Also 50-75$ more expensive and 1 year later...









https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GTX_980_Ti_G1_Gaming/33.html
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080/30.html

I guess the only way to get a meaningful upgrade is to wait for high end custom board and pay 800$ for it. I guess I'll buy a second 980ti for half the price and get some WC going on. The thing is old cards don't get much love from Nvidia...


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> w/e as long as they are under $850 a piece in Canada I'll buy 2.
> 
> What's the going rate for Titan X's these days?


Seeing just shy of $600 used


----------



## CalinTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Of course you dont. Along with the rest of the trolls here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it some time. Let benchers remove temp limit, raise TDP and power limit, it will only get better


Yes. if u look at the perfcap reason of gpu-z with 1080 oc, u can see power limit and voltage cap.

A modded bios + mature drivers on those 1080's will be much better.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> It's quite disappointing... New node, improved architecture, faster memory and at stock you get the same performance of a 980ti oc? Also 50-75$ more expensive and 1 year later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GTX_980_Ti_G1_Gaming/33.html
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080/30.html
> 
> I guess the only way to get a meaningful upgrade is to wait for high end custom board and pay 800$ for it. I guess I'll buy a second 980ti for half the price and get some WC going on. The thing is old cards don't get much love from Nvidia...


Yep, and $150 more than the card its replacing, the 980 (which managed to be 10%+ faster than a 780Ti while on the same 28nm process and without the help of GDDR5X)...


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> It's quite disappointing... New node, improved architecture, faster memory and at stock you get the same performance of a 980ti oc? Also 50-75$ more expensive and 1 year later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GTX_980_Ti_G1_Gaming/33.html
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080/30.html
> 
> I guess the only way to get a meaningful upgrade is to wait for high end custom board and pay 800$ for it. I guess I'll buy a second 980ti for half the price and get some WC going on. The thing is old cards don't get much love from Nvidia...


Yeah, but we are talking several years old. 980Ti will have driver support for a couple years yet. Yes, just get another 980Ti and enjoy liquid cooled SLI for a while.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tajoh111*
> 
> On top of being illegal, at $399-449, cards would run out supremely quick for the next year or so and likely scalped.


You're from China?
















Btw, what Nvidia does lately is disgusting.


----------



## MuscleBound

This is something truly special.


----------



## jincuteguy

So when do u guys think 1080 Ti will come out? and is it coming out before Titan? or after?


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> Yes. if u look at the perfcap reason of gpu-z with 1080 oc, u can see power limit and voltage cap.
> 
> A modded bios + mature drivers on those 1080's will be much better.


The problem is you cant actually increase the powerlimit much more
1x 8pin means max 225w for 2.0-2.1 ghz you need already 206-216w (that is the actually powerlimit without bios mod)
so with bios mod you can get around 9-19w more out of the card.
We have to wait for AIB


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I understand the economy well enough to guarantee you that the $599 cards are going to be very difficult, if not impossible to actually get your hands on (whenever they actually show up, which is not anytime close to launch)...


Which is not a whole lot different from any other card. A majority of the non FE edition cards will be cards with aftermarket coolers and as such that will fetch a higher than MSRP price. Nvidia always gives an MSRP for AIB's to start off at and there is no real reason to assume that the AIB's will start off with the FE msrp for their non FE cards. My guess is that the $699 msrp for the founders edition gives the AIB's some room to add more than $20-$40 over $599 for the souped up version of the cards, but I think it will be added from $599 not $699.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

All the 1080 coverage is doing, is making me want a 1080 Ti even more! Hurry up Nvidia!! Although with the numbers the 1080 puts up, it is hard to resist it. I am concerned for AMD now, hopefully Polaris is able to compete.


----------



## ChevChelios

1080 >= 980 SLI


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> All the 1080 coverage is doing, is making me want a 1080 Ti even more! Hurry up Nvidia!! Although with the numbers the 1080 puts up, it is hard to resist it. I am concerned for AMD no, *hopefully Polaris is able to compete.*


Me three. I am really hoping that I can pick up an AMD card that is somewhere close (hopefully better) to my sli 970's without having to wait for Vega.


----------



## tajoh111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> You're from China?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, what Nvidia does lately is disgusting.


Nope Canada. I just like explaining things with numerical metrics rather than unprovable blanket statements.

Thankfully for the most part, the 699 pricing has altered the positivity of these reviews.

Hopefully the 699 cards collect dust, but I doubt it. They will atleast sell out of the initial batches until the 599 cards are plentiful.

It's kind of funny that Nvidia hyped the 699 reference cards to be epic quality, but they turned out just so so. The cooler performance is underwhelming and likely has to do with that stupid fan shroud shape.

What's strange is Nvidia is actually delivering on what they promised as far as performance and power consumption. But everything else has a tinge of untruth to it. It's disappointing that there are no IPC gains and everything does seem to come from brute force. Hopefully the VR performance is better.

If these cards came out at 599, it would be a solidly positive launch. But at 699, it's underwhelming because of price and the shadiness of the move altogether. It's almost better if they just launched at 699 just to not be underhanded. I stress almost because atleast there is the hope we get a 599 card if the partners don't get greedy.


----------



## SuchOverclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> All the 1080 coverage is doing, is making me want a 1080 Ti even more! Hurry up Nvidia!! Although with the numbers the 1080 puts up, it is hard to resist it. I am concerned for AMD now, hopefully Polaris is able to compete.


I belive AMD will be able to catch up, but I dont feel like they would be able release a GPU with better performance, most likely it would just be on the same level (or lower).


----------



## JackCY

And the bubble bursts, wild Nvidia claims proven false. Good card but not as good as it was hyped to be especially be Nvidia.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tajoh111*
> 
> *If these cards came out at 599, it would be a solidly positive launch.* But at 699, it's underwhelming because of price and the shadiness of the move altogether. It's almost better if they just launched at 699 just to not be underhanded. I stress almost because atleast there is the hope we get a 599 card if the partners don't get greedy.


Agreed. Nvidia made a mistake with the dual msrp nonsense. Hopefully AMD can capitalize on it.


----------



## CalinTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> The problem is you cant actually increase the powerlimit much more
> 1x 8pin means max 225w for 2.0-2.1 ghz you need already 206-216w (that is the actually powerlimit without bios mod)
> so with bios mod you can get around 9-19w more out of the card.
> We have to wait for AIB


Yes, thats why FE edition sucks in every way. And they charge you a 100$ extra too







))

Hahahaa nvidia. I wonder how many of you will jump at nvidia giving them extra 100$. That one 8 pin connector for OC looks shady....don't cry when AIB's come....


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tajoh111*
> 
> Nope Canada. I just like explaining things with numerical metrics rather than unprovable blanket statements.
> 
> Thankfully for the most part, the 699 pricing has altered the positivity of these reviews.
> 
> Hopefully the 699 cards collect dust, but I doubt it. They will atleast sell out of the initial batches until the 599 cards are plentiful.
> 
> It's kind of funny that Nvidia hyped the 699 reference cards to be epic quality, but they turned out just so so. The cooler performance is underwhelming and likely has to do with that stupid fan shroud shape.
> 
> What's strange is Nvidia is actually delivering on what they promised as far as performance and power consumption. But everything else has a tinge of untruth to it. It's disappointing that there are no IPC gains and everything does seem to come from brute force. Hopefully the VR performance is better.
> 
> If these cards came out at 599, it would be a solidly positive launch. But at 699, it's underwhelming because of price and the shadiness of the move altogether. It's almost better if they just launched at 699 just to not be underhanded. I stress almost because atleast there is the hope we get a 599 card if the partners don't get greedy.


Many reviews showing many presentation statements to be fake... I don't like it. But yes, the price...


----------



## ChevChelios

as far as i can see every single thing said at the conference is true


----------



## jezzer

The worst thing is, that all of this time the msrp of the chips that went to partners was the same as a full card with the FE cooler. That means even without the FE cooler 100$ went straight in their pocket for even non FE cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> Yes, thats why FE edition sucks in every way. And they charge you a 100$ extra too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))
> 
> Hahahaa nvidia. I wonder how many of you will jump at nvidia giving them extra 100$. That one 8 pin connector for OC looks shady....don't cry when AIB's come....


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> And the bubble bursts, wild Nvidia claims proven false. Good card but not as good as it was hyped to be especially be Nvidia.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> The worst thing is, that all of this time the msrp of the chips that went to partners was the same as a full card with the FE cooler. That means even without the FE cooler 100$ went straight in their pocket for even non FE cards.


Oh no!!! How dare a business make profit on their invention/product/service/time/efforts/investment.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> as far as i can see every single thing said at the conference is true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia delivered, cant take that away from them


No, not really.
1. Faster than 980 SLI - no.
2. 2.1GHz at 67°C - no
3. Async Shaders - no

And now, leading people to believe it'll be "2X performance of TitanX", with "FE being special cards" - not lies, but clever marketing fakes.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> 1080 >= 980 SLI


When i told to myself why people are buying those garbage 970 980 and fury................................. 28nm is ways to old and my 7950 is still performing it mean there will be a jump soon... and bam 1080


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> w/e as long as they are under $850 a piece in Canada I'll buy 2.
> 
> What's the going rate for Titan X's these days?


Actually going by Canada Computers Pre-order price they starting at $1000 + tax depends where you are so in Ontario expect to pay around $1130-1150 for one...

$850 is a pipe dream unless you want 1070 since that will be the price after tax for one.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> No, not really.
> 1. Faster than 980 SLI - no.
> 2. 2.1GHz at 67°C - no
> 3. Async Shaders - no
> 
> And now, leading people to believe it'll be "2X performance of TitanX", with "FE being special cards" - not lies, but clever marketing fakes.


You might want to look at........
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> 1080 >= 980 SLI


As for overclocking, they stated that they had just grabbed a card off the pallet of cards on their way to the press event. That the particular card they have was able to OC to where it did. As with every situation of overclocking, YMMV.


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Actually going by Canada Computers Pre-order price they starting at $1000 + tax depends where you are so in Ontario expect to pay around $1130-1150 for one...
> 
> $850 is a pipe dream unless you want 1070 since that will be the price after tax for one.


I was looking into Canadian pricing and found about the same result as you. I don't know why us Canadians always get shafted. $1000+ for a GPU!


----------



## Remij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Actually going by Canada Computers Pre-order price they starting at $1000 + tax depends where you are so in Ontario expect to pay around $1130-1150 for one...
> 
> $850 is a pipe dream unless you want 1070 since that will be the price after tax for one.


Pre-order prices don't mean anything. There's no way they're gonna be $1000 here if they are $599 in the US.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> 1. Faster than 980 SLI - no.
> 2. 2.1GHz at 67°C - no
> 3. Async Shaders - no


1 -
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*


= truth

2 - OCes have reached 2100 in most reviews and the 67C was at 100% fan .. the 80+C is at ~50-60% fan
= truth

3 - dont recall them promising shaders specifically, but it does have enhanced async capabilities to Maxwell
= truth


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> You might want to look at........
> As for overclocking, they stated that they had just grabbed a card off the pallet of cards on their way to the press event. That the particular card they have was able to OC to where it did. As with every situation of overclocking, YMMV.


Sure they did.


----------



## ChevChelios

even with reference sucking it still can do what they said

imagine what AIB will do ..


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> Pre-order prices don't mean anything. There's no way they're gonna be $1000 here if they are $599 in the US.


Sorry but show me single $599 card? where is this unicorn you speak of?

Canadian price will start at $999 and up + tax and our dollar is at 1.3 plus import tax and you get exact $999 + HST
So have fun waiting for your sub $800 CAD 1080 card


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> ^ This
> 
> People are over thinking this big time. Same people thinking Ferrari performance should be at Spark prices. Go buy a damn Xbox.


I think you meant to say, "oh shucks, people are finally thinking through it! "
Is it a surprise that even Nvidia customers can think through Nvidia's release cadence, and make up their own mind?... Lol


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I think you meant to say, "oh shucks, people are finally thinking through it! "
> Is it a surprise that even Nvidia customers can think through Nvidia's release cadence, and make up their own mind?... Lol


Well put. And then provide counter evidence to the nveeples from blindly being led into the slaughter house.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> GTX 980 was like 5% faster than GTX 780Ti and still sold like hotcakes.
> GTX 1080 is 37% faster than GTX 980Ti with similar efficiency gains as GTX 980, and people here think it will not sell....
> 
> GTX 1080 by far met the expectations. People here expected 15-20%, we got 37%.
> People complain about bad overclocking, yet doesnt see that reference with locked down vbios already gain 15% over stock and it will only get better.
> 
> Twillight zone. Thats what this is. Some kind of weird twisted world where people dont follow logic


35% @ 1440p would be the correct figure actually. Still impressive imho.

TPU works their percentage charts weird.

The average fps for all 16 games for the 1080 is 90.6

The average for the 980 Ti is 67.1

So 35% faster than the 980 Ti.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Sure they did.


Being obtuse about it isn't going to help you, this isn't really something that is subjective. This is a very objective thing, backed up by data from 3rd parties. Basically this entire thread, that you are making an effort to post in, counters everything you are trying to say.

Having said that; if you dislike Nvidia enough to blatantly lie, or otherwise throw mud you are picking up on your own, why even bother entering a thread discussing them? The only thing you are going to do is make yourself look bad. No one is in here arguing over subjective things, like how they operate as a business, company motto, or design choices. There are very clear and objective measurements that are being discussed.


----------



## ChevChelios

35% is very very *very* good

in fact thats just about the most we could have gotten with an X80 card over a previous X80Ti card

Big Pascal will be like 70-80% over 980Ti, if not more


----------



## Shatun-Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> This is something truly special.


It's...not?

Nvidia has added $150 to the cost of this tier of card. 980 reference released at $549.99. The performance is good as you'd expect, nothing amazing, but the price has left a very bad taste in my mouth seeing as I now believe $599.99 non-ref cards will be almost non-existent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> even with reference sucking it still can do what they said
> 
> imagine what AIB will do ..


Yes but the reviews are comparing reference to reference. Compare non-ref 980 Ti to non-ref 1080 and the gap will most probably stay the same - 30%.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Hope when they release Pascal Ti or Titan it will be 50 % at least faster then 980 ti otherwise i will wait for the next generation, no point spending money for this.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Compare non-ref 980 Ti to non-ref 1080 and the gap will most probably stay the same - 30%.


exactly and 30% over OC 980Ti is again - very very good


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I think you meant to say, "oh shucks, people are finally thinking through it! "
> Is it a surprise that even Nvidia customers can think through Nvidia's release cadence, and make up their own mind?... Lol


The problem is that Nvidia is known to hire people to actually write favorable forum posts to manipulate masses. Many years ago Nvidia was caught paying people to do similar things, and even paid people to first gain community trust by writing balanced or negative things, then, turn the tide with favorable ones when needed. We also know that, like video game journalists who have prices per % point in reviews, some hardware reviewers (mainly popular Youtubers) get cash for that or get free review samples to keep as a payout. You mess up the review, no next preview for you.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatun-Bear*
> 
> It's...not?
> 
> Nvidia has added $150 to the cost of this tier of card. 980 reference released at $549.99. The performance is good as you'd expect, nothing amazing, but the price has left a very bad taste in my mouth seeing as I now believe $599.99 non-ref cards will be almost non-existent.
> Yes but the reviews are comparing reference to reference. Compare non-ref 980 Ti to non-ref 1080 and the gap will most probably stay the same - 30%.


There will be plenty of $599 cards from AIBs. The entire reason Nvidia is pricing their reference cards, from them directly, at the price they are is to NOT compete with their AIBS. Nvidia even knows it is a "bad deal", thus the reason they are doing it. This way they are able to carry their design, which blower is better in certain situations, for those that need it, and not compete. Nvidia is very much intentionally creating a bad deal.

The window of time where their $699 "FE" card being the only option available is going to be very short.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> The problem is that Nvidia is known to hire people to actually write favorable forum posts to manipulate masses. Many years ago Nvidia was caught paying people to do similar things, and even paid people to first gain community trust by writing balanced or negative things, then, turn the tide with favorable ones when needed. We also know that, like video game journalists who have prices per % point in reviews, some hardware reviewers (mainly popular Youtubers) get cash for that or get free review samples to keep as a payout. You mess up the review, no next preview for you.


This is not a unique practice to Nvidia, it is literally what every company does.


----------



## Ghoxt

So who potentially is going to see the most change in games we play now in a new purchase of a 1080 Pascal GPU. These are my opinions only and not vetted as I don't have a 1080 card.

1) 980TI SLI / Titan X SLI 1500Mhz on water, custom bios vs. a 1080

No need to *cough upgrade now. I think we are all agreed on this...Well I take that back, we never all agree on the color blue so yeah...

2) 980 / 980Ti vs. 1080

OC on the 980TI makes the difference alot closer. An upgrade might be for those that want it for the new car smell alone. not sure games will see a marked difference that will affect gameplay beyond what you already have.

3) 970 SLI vs. single 1080

This is more of a simplification upgrade that does provide a performance bump as well...nothing else to add...other than the expensive price for the single GPU.









4) 970 vs. 1080

Huge upgrade however the price differential is massive. 970 to 1070 might be the better comparison of course for those that are not planning on spending >$500 on a GPU.

My thoughts...

Even if I didn't have Titan X, I think I'd be a little underwhelmed. Basically we are still in the same (low to high )sliding scale of performance we had a year ago if you were willing to pay for SLI which worked on most AAA titles. I guess it all depends on which lens you are looking through.

Basically I think a long line of us stretching around the block are standing here wondering what Pascal can do....really.

/rant about competition and NV stalling on purpose of course but that horse died long ago.


----------



## solarcycle24

How much faster was the 980ti to the 980? Is the performance increase from the 980 to the 980ti bigger than the increase from 980ti to 1080?


----------



## ChevChelios

SLi doesnt work like half the time especially day one

anything to get away from it


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> 1080 >= 980 SLI


Didn't realize that 1080p was the only resolution that counts, because it doesn't actually beat the 980 SLI in any other resolutions...


----------



## Playboyer670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> I was looking into Canadian pricing and found about the same result as you. I don't know why us Canadians always get shafted. $1000+ for a GPU!


Ask a friend in the US to order for you and they ship to you


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Didn't realize that 1080p was the only resolution that counts, because it doesn't actually beat the 980 SLI in any other resolutions...


Beat that 980 SLI 1440p on avarage with 0.1 fps. Beat is still beat. Gotta give em some credit for that. Engineers worked night and day to squeeze out that 0.1 fps u know


----------



## solarcycle24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Didn't realize that 1080p was the only resolution that counts, because it doesn't actually beat the 980 SLI in any other resolutions...


Think when better drivers hit things will change quickly for higher resolutions.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

So lets compare benchs @ 1080P make an average when you see cheapo cards doing just fine there...

Bravo now my game run 20fps faster than the 140fps is already running seriously some people lol


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Didn't realize that 1080p was the only resolution that counts, because it doesn't actually beat the 980 SLI in any other resolutions...


yes it does in 1440p

by a hair, but it does

and it beats it in *mimimum fps in all 3 resolutions*


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solarcycle24*
> 
> Think when better drivers hit things will change quickly for higher resolutions.


I like this train of thought, the 980 and 980 TI have well developed drivers for them and we are comparing the 1080 to them from that stand point. We already know the 1080 has plenty of room to grow with further driver development.


----------



## Playboyer670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Didn't realize that 1080p was the only resolution that counts, because it doesn't actually beat the 980 SLI in any other resolutions...


----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> yes it does in 1440p
> 
> by a hair, but it does
> 
> and it beats it in *mimimum fps in all 3 resolutions*


Also its only 30% faster than 980ti, guess that is irrelevant cuz doesn't go with 35% as some other sites? lol


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> *There will be plenty of $599 cards from AIBs.* The entire reason Nvidia is pricing their reference cards, from them directly, at the price they are is to NOT compete with their AIBS. Nvidia even knows it is a "bad deal", thus the reason they are doing it. This way they are able to carry their design, which blower is better in certain situations, for those that need it, and not compete. Nvidia is very much intentionally creating a bad deal.
> 
> The window of time where their $699 "FE" card being the only option available is going to be very short.
> This is not a unique practice to Nvidia, it is literally what every company does.


Actually, I doubt there will be. Most likely, the vast majority of AIB cards will be marketed as better than reference and will not be selling for $599 (more like $720-$750). May be a few really cheapo ones released just to hit that price point, but not in any significant stock.

That's just my opinion though since we don't have any really factual evidence one way or the other...


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> I like this train of thought, the 980 and 980 TI have well developed drivers for them and we are comparing the 1080 to them from that stand point. We already know the 1080 has plenty of room to grow with further driver development.


as well with the new cards they will make, developing ahaid.







After all it's only the first products you know, it's nothing.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Actually, I doubt there will be. Most likely, the vast majority of AIB cards will be marketed as better than reference and will not be selling for $599 (more like $720-$750). May be a few really cheapo ones released just to hit that price point, but not in any significant stock.
> 
> That's just my opinion though since we don't have any really factual evidence one way or the other...


But if $550 was the MRSP of the 980 reference, what was the average selling point of its AIBs at launch?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Didn't realize that 1080p was the only resolution that counts, because it doesn't actually beat the 980 SLI in any other resolutions...


The very picture you quoted shows 1440P and 4K as well......


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*
> 
> Ask a friend in the US to order for you and they ship to you


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> But if $550 was the MRSP of the 980 reference, what was the average selling point of its AIBs at launch?


Never seen a 980 for $550...


----------



## solarcycle24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> I like this train of thought, the 980 and 980 TI have well developed drivers for them and we are comparing the 1080 to them from that stand point. We already know the 1080 has plenty of room to grow with further driver development.


Exactly. People act as if the 980ti was 50% over the 980 when it came out. Matter of a fact, the 980ti was only good for 10+fps over the 980 when it first hit but performance got better. Now I wonder if the 1080Ti turns out to be 25% better than the 1080, will Ti fans be opposed to that like the 1080?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Never seen a 980 for $550...


then you didn't look


----------



## DrFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> The problem is that Nvidia is known to hire people to actually write favorable forum posts to manipulate masses. Many years ago Nvidia was caught paying people to do similar things, and even paid people to first gain community trust by writing balanced or negative things, then, turn the tide with favorable ones when needed. We also know that, like video game journalists who have prices per % point in reviews, some hardware reviewers (mainly popular Youtubers) get cash for that or get free review samples to keep as a payout. You mess up the review, no next preview for you.


Haha talk about grasping at straws. Your theory is extremely flawed. Very narrow minded. One of the funniest things I've read this week.

Most if not all of the reviews have identical results. All of the reviewers are on the take. LOL

What will they come up with next. Another OCN low post count, theory up in smoke.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solarcycle24*
> 
> Exactly. People act as if the 980ti was 50% over the 980 when it came out. Matter of a fact, the 980ti was only good for 10+fps over the 980 when it first hit but performance got better. Now I wonder if the 1080Ti turns out to be 25% better than the 1080, will Ti fans be opposed to that like the 1080?


Nop, high end users buy high end cards (last models, not the first lol)


----------



## Playboyer670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Didn't realize that 1080p was the only resolution that counts, because it doesn't actually beat the 980 SLI in any other resolutions...


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*


SLI LUL


----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*


Great job, sli doesn't even work on those games lol.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> Nop, high end users buy high end cards (last models, not the first lol)


I'm on a 780, so now I'm torn between getting a 1070 as an intermediary to the 1080TI we can hope to expect, or just grab a 1080. Of course I need to see if the 1070 surpasses a 980TI or the Titan X, because if it doesn't then I might as well pick up a 980TI cheap.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

That "15 game average" is pretty useless without knowing the titles that were used..

How do we know if they used titles in there without proper SLI support?
Quote:


> Never mind those cases (like Doom right now, along with most DX12 titles) where the second GPU isn't currently doing anything.


Some of the hyperbole in here is getting out of hand.. The 1080 has nowhere near 30-40% over the 980Ti.. It's more like 15-20% max oc to max oc, most of the reviewers struggled to get their card over 2GHz. Before someone cries "reference', well I'm talking about prices here, you can get aftermarket Ti's for a lot cheaper than $700, so it's fair to put them head to head.

Boost 3.0 also does most of the overclocking for you, so "stock" doesn't really mean much..


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> That "15 game average" is pretty useless without knowing the titles that were used..
> 
> How do we know if they used titles in there without proper SLI support?


lack of SLI support is not really 1080s problem though


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> lack of SLI support is not really 1080s problem though


Of course it isn't.. But what does that have to do with anything? Lol, if they are using non-SLI games to bring down the average then it makes the comparison useless.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFPS*
> 
> Haha talk about grasping at straws. Your theory is extremely flawed. Very narrow minded. One of the funniest things I've read this week.
> 
> Most if not all of the reviews have identical results. All of the reviewers are on the take. LOL
> 
> What will they come up with next. Another OCN low post count theory up in smoke.


Why do you think so? Not my finding tbh, can't take credit: https://consumerist.com/2006/02/06/did-nvidia-hire-online-actors-to-promote-their-products/

Now, it may all be lies, of course.









P.S. Not all. But, since I'm not your average Joe consumer, I know things I can confirm. Trust me, there is a menu for video game reviews and there is a menu for hardware reviews. With prices.


----------



## GrimJam

Hm so definitely worth the upgrade from a 780 ti, but then I would want the 1080 ti after that.


----------



## Playboyer670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightDee8D*
> 
> Great job, sli doesn't even work on those games lol.


That's why a 1080 is better then right as it works properly on all games ? For cheaper too lol


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Didn't realize that 1080p was the only resolution that counts, because it doesn't actually beat the 980 SLI in any other resolutions...
> 
> 
> 
> Beat that 980 SLI 1440p on avarage with 0.1 fps. Beat is still beat. Gotta give em some credit for that. Engineers worked night and day to squeeze out that 0.1 fps u know
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Didn't realize that 1080p was the only resolution that counts, because it doesn't actually beat the 980 SLI in any other resolutions...
> 
> 
> 
> The very picture you quoted shows 1440P and 4K as well......
Click to expand...

I suggest we get back to discussing numbers instead of feelings.

From that graph the 1080 ties with 980 SLI.

2.3 fps difference at 1080p when the fps count is over 120fps is a tie.

And so is the rest.

1080p: 1.8% faster
1440p: 0.1% faster
2160p: -0.9% slower


----------



## solarcycle24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Never seen a 980 for $550...


I bought both my EVGA SC 980s for $550 sir. Shall I show you proof?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Actually, I doubt there will be. Most likely, the vast majority of AIB cards will be marketed as better than reference and will not be selling for $599 (more like $720-$750). May be a few really cheapo ones released just to hit that price point, but not in any significant stock.
> 
> That's just my opinion though since we don't have any really factual evidence one way or the other...


You are 100% correct in that what you are saying is a possibility. We simply differ in which way we think it is going to go.

I haven't kept much up on yields and how they are doing, did you pay attention? If yields are low, it very well could be as you are suggesting. The $599 card could end up being a Unicorn.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> I suggest we get back to discussing numbers instead of feelings.
> 
> From that graph the 1080 ties with 980 SLI.
> 
> 2.3 fps difference at 1080p when the fps count is over 120fps is a tie.
> 
> And so is the rest.
> 
> 1080p: 1.8% faster
> 1440p: 0,1% faster
> 2160p: -0,9% slower


We are very much discussing numbers, and not feelings. I simply was pointing it out to Majin, because honestly the graph wasn't clear on what was what. The key to it is all the way at the bottom, and kind of overshadowed by all the other shiny information.

I truly missed that the graph contained all three resolutions until I looked at it a second time.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> Of course it isn't.. But what does that have to do with anything? Lol, if they are using non-SLI games to bring down the average then it makes the comparison useless.


Ignore him, he is probably an aforementioned shill.







Pulling such things out of the dark place and playing with you. Ain't worth conversation. It's Nvidia's style:
"2x performance of TitanX".... with small font in vertical: "in VR".








"faster than 980SLI".... with small font "when SLI is defunct"








"4GB of VRAM".... "3.5 actually"
"Founder's Editions card more expensive then regular".... "but there ain't no regular really"
"We'll add async shaders in driver fix"..... "we can't, hardware can't do it"
....

Etc.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimJam*
> 
> Hm so definitely worth the upgrade from a 780 ti, but then I would want the 1080 ti after that.


I think we are basically in the same boat. In my opinion it might be best to wait for the specs of the 1080 TI to be put out so we can get a good idea of the card. I'm hoping to see HBM2 on it and some of the other new technology they said were going to be on the big chip.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> We are very much discussing numbers, and not feelings. I simply was pointing it out to Majin, because honestly the graph wasn't clear on what was what. The key to it is all the way at the bottom, and kind of overshadowed by all the other shiny information.
> 
> I truly missed that the graph contained all three resolutions until I looked at it a second time.


That's not what the sequence of posts suggests. You were counter argumenting Majin that the 1080 didn't only win at 1080p by pointing out that there were more resolutions on that graph. What were you implying if not that?

Because the numbers, as I said, are 0.1% faster at 1440p and -0.9% slower at 2160p, so even if he missed it, he isn't saying he did and his comment still stands even if he did.

The only area where it's remotely possible to argue a win is at 1080p and even that is with a lot of goodwill. 1.8% faster is usually considered a tie.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Regardless of whether or not they are using games like Doom in there to bring down the SLI-average, comparing "stock" 980's against a 1080 that boosts itself to high-heaven leaving little room for overclocking above that, is a bit disingenuous. NV would be right, the 1080 does indeed "win", but i don't think it's a real world scenario, especially for the types of people who SLI to begin with.

Once the hype dust clears we'll learn very quickly if their graph was accurate.


----------



## DrFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> The problem is that Nvidia is known to hire people to actually write favorable forum posts to manipulate masses. Many years ago Nvidia was caught paying people to do similar things, and even paid people to first gain community trust by writing balanced or negative things, then, turn the tide with favorable ones when needed. We also know that, like video game journalists who have prices per % point in reviews, some hardware reviewers (mainly popular Youtubers) get cash for that or get free review samples to keep as a payout. You mess up the review, no next preview for you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Why do you think so? Not my finding tbh, can't take credit: https://consumerist.com/2006/02/06/did-nvidia-hire-online-actors-to-promote-their-products/
> 
> Now, it may all be lies, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Not all. But, since I'm not your average Joe consumer, I know things I can confirm. Trust me, there is a menu for video game reviews and there is a menu for hardware reviews. With prices.


So what. That's not new. Has no, none, zilch no out come on the review what so ever.

So by _your_ conspiracy theory (everyone's on the take) AMD could have had much better performance reviews if they would have paid off the reviewers?









I've read it all now. What a dark day for OCN history.


----------



## jezzer

Well tbh when purely discussing numbers a 2.3 fps difference is not a tie but a win, even 1 fps difference is a win. Seeing that as a tie is a feeling









And that difference will only increase over time. Thats an assumption








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> I suggest we get back to discussing numbers instead of feelings.
> 
> From that graph the 1080 ties with 980 SLI.
> 
> 2.3 fps difference at 1080p when the fps count is over 120fps is a tie.
> 
> And so is the rest.
> 
> 1080p: 1.8% faster
> 1440p: 0.1% faster
> 2160p: -0.9% slower


----------



## GrimJam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> I think we are basically in the same boat. In my opinion it might be best to wait for the specs of the 1080 TI to be put out so we can get a good idea of the card. I'm hoping to see HBM2 on it and some of the other new technology they said were going to be on the big chip.


True the HBM2 would we worth the wait instead of the 1080, I'm assuming 1080ti probably be released end of the year or Q1 of 2017. Still the 1080 is a big upgrade from the 780 ti. Decisions Decisions.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> That's not what the sequence of posts suggests. You were counter argumenting Majin that the 1080 didn't only win at 1080p by pointing out that there were more resolutions on that graph. What were you implying if not that?
> 
> Because the numbers, as I said, are 0.1% faster at 1440p and -0.9% slower at 2160p, so even if he missed it, he isn't saying he did and his comment still stands even if he did.
> 
> The only area where it's remotely possible to argue a win is at 1080p and even that is with a lot of goodwill. 1.8% faster is usually considered a tie.


Sequence of posts? Excuse me.

I made one post to Majin, one. Hell, as of this writing, he has yet to even acknowledge my one post to him. So at this point there hasn't even been any exchange between Majin and I. So how in the World could there possibly be a "sequence" of posts between us?

EDIT:

As far as "numbers" go, as we were discussing. Faster is faster, this isn't subjective. It doesn't matter if a single 1080 is 0.5% faster on average, or 2% faster on average. Faster is simply faster. Full stop.

Beyond that, the discussion becomes _"Does that small lead even matter?"_


----------



## Playboyer670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimJam*
> 
> True the HBM2 would we worth the wait instead of the 1080, I'm assuming 1080ti probably be released end of the year or Q1 of 2017. Still the 1080 is a big upgrade from the 780 ti. Decisions Decisions.


1080 is better than a Titan X aren't you happy you can get the 1080 for less


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*
> 
> 1080 is better than a Titan X aren't you happy you can get the 1080 for less


Some people are never happy.

Edit: What's to say they even release a 1080 Ti? Unless AMD can come out with something great, they may skip the Ti version all together.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Well tbh when purely discussing numbers a 2.3 fps difference is not a tie but a win, even 1 fps difference is a win. Seeing that as a tie is a feeling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that difference will only increase over time. Thats an assumption


According to your logic the 1440p 0.1% faster figure is a win.

Too bad that reviewers set values for what is considered a tie and what isn't. Different runs, different places in the game and a random Windows process kicking in can change a minute 1.8% advantage the other way around. We are talking about a difference of 2.3 fps in values above 125fps in this case, let's keep that in mind.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*
> 
> 1080 is better than a Titan X aren't you happy you can get the 1080 for less


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Some people are never happy.


The 980Ti put the Titan X out of business ages ago..


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> According to your logic the 1440p 0.1% faster figure is a win.
> 
> Too bad that reviewers set values for what is considered a tie and what isn't. Different runs, different places in the game and a random Windows process kicking in can change a minute 1.8% advantage the other way around. We are talking about a difference of 2.3 fps in values above 125fps in this case, let's keep that in mind.


What would be considered a margin of error?


----------



## Playboyer670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> The 980Ti put the Titan X out of business ages ago..


exactly because it was much cheaper for near the same performance.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimJam*
> 
> Hm so definitely worth the upgrade from a 780 ti, but then I would want the 1080 ti after that.


Same boat here, having decided to wait to see if the 1080 Ti or Titan equivalent uses HBMv2. If either of them do, the wait will be worth it.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> [SNIP]
> 
> From that graph the 1080 ties with 980 SLI.
> 
> 2.3 fps difference at 1080p when the fps count is over 120fps is a tie.
> 
> And so is the rest.
> 
> 1080p: 1.8% faster
> 1440p: 0.1% faster
> 2160p: -0.9% slower


thank you. i'm beginning to think that people have forgotten what _MARGIN OF ERROR_ is.


----------



## Playboyer670

So would we be happy if the 1080Ti was $699, 1080 $549 and 1070 $379. I would lol


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*
> 
> So would we be happy if the 1080Ti was $699, 1080 $549 and 1070 $379.


Sure would, can't complain about cheaper prices, I however am not complaining about the prices right now though so....


----------



## solarcycle24

Since no one wants to take a trip down memory lane, I guess I will. Here's a review http://www.trustedreviews.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-review-benchmarks-results-page-2#tr-review-summary of the 980Ti from Nov of 2015, plenty of time between initial release and date of review for mature drivers. Now lets look at the fps difference of the 980Ti and 980 in various games. Looks like the difference in performance of the 1080 vs 980Ti is slightly bigger than that of the 980Ti vs 980 despite not having mature drivers yet.


----------



## KGPrime

Annnnd. Predicted the performance pretty much exactly about 5 times over the last month or so.

"The 1080 isn't going to blow away the 980ti. 10 fps average in most games"

"It's never really been 2x the performance. 1.5x perhaps at the very best. 10-20ps give or take if that much depending on game on a new counterpart chip"

"Regardless if legit or not, 1080 non Ti isn't going to be better than that anyway, if even that good. 20ish Fps over a 980Ti is VERY optimistic"

" If someone already owns a 980ti or Titan they shouldn't even be interested in this card"

"Geforce 2 Ultra vs Geforce 3 non Ti 10-30fps increase depending on title http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce3-performance,311-8.html Evolva 1600x1200 32 bit color Bump mapping.
MDK2 1600x1200x32 http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce3-performance,311-9.html

1080p as reference.
480 vs 580 10 fps average increase http://www.techspot.com/review/359-nvidia-geforce-gtx-560ti/page6.html
580 vs 680 10 fps average increase http://www.anandtech.com/show/6973/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-review/11
580, 680, 780, 10 fps increase average http://www.anandtech.com/show/6973/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-review/12
680,780, 980 10 fps average increase http://www.anandtech.com/show/6973/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-review/12

580 - 980
http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1675&page=3
Difference between a gtx 580 and a gtx 980 about 45fps in BF4 1920x1080. 3
"


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*
> 
> exactly because it was much cheaper for near the same performance.


By that logic in a few years mid-tier chips like GP104 would cost $2k just because they're faster..


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> That's not what the sequence of posts suggests. You were counter argumenting Majin that the 1080 didn't only win at 1080p by pointing out that there were more resolutions on that graph. What were you implying if not that?
> 
> Because the numbers, as I said, are 0.1% faster at 1440p and -0.9% slower at 2160p, so even if he missed it, he isn't saying he did and his comment still stands even if he did.
> 
> The only area where it's remotely possible to argue a win is at 1080p and even that is with a lot of goodwill. 1.8% faster is usually considered a tie.
> 
> 
> 
> Sequence of posts? Excuse me.
> 
> I made one post to Majin, one. Hell, as of this writing, he has yet to even acknowledge my one post to him. So at this point there hasn't even been any exchange between Majin and I. So how in the World could there possibly be a "sequence" of posts between us?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> As far as "numbers" go, as we were discussing. Faster is faster, this isn't subjective. It doesn't matter if a single 1080 is 0.5% faster on average, or 2% faster on average. Faster is simply faster. Full stop.
> 
> Beyond that, the discussion becomes _"Does that small lead even matter?"_
Click to expand...

No, I did not say "exchange" or back and forth, I said "sequence", that is what this is:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Didn't realize that 1080p was the only resolution that counts, because it doesn't actually beat the 980 SLI in any other resolutions...
> 
> 
> 
> The very picture you quoted shows 1440P and 4K as well......
Click to expand...

Now please tell me what you were implying with the post above in reply to Majin's.

Also, margin of error is margin of error. If you want to overlook how reviews are made and this concept is universally applied, fine. And that goes for the -0.9% _slower_ at 2160p too, so there goes part of your argument.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*
> 
> So would we be happy if the 1080Ti was $699, 1080 $549 and 1070 $379. I would lol


I'd be ok with that price


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFPS*
> 
> So what. That's not new. Has no, none, zilch no out come on the review what so ever.
> 
> So by _your_ conspiracy theory (everyone's on the take) AMD could have had much better performance reviews if they would have paid off the reviewers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read it all now. What a dark day for OCN history.


Well, the word is it there. Btw, in my opinion, no, they wouldn't have much better, but for example benchmarks would be also cherry picked.









It's rare that spend straightforwardly fakes results, but cherry picking is a norm.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Oh, I'm sure they did. Still BS though.


Yea, all the reviews are essentially comparing an 1600mhz, 2560 core gpu, to an 1076mhz, 2816 core gpu. The insane clock speed of the 1080 makes up the difference.

I want to see clock for clock, say, an underclocked 1450mhz Pascal vs 1450mhz Maxwell to see if the actual cores are any faster in IPC.

And, please, more comparisons of 1450mhz 980Tis vs 1080s to really see the difference.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> thank you. i'm beginning to think that people have forgotten what _MARGIN OF ERROR_ is.


Two standard deviations right?


----------



## looniam

by this time at the maxwell release there already was a 980 (and 970) owners thread

1080?!?

s'up wit dat?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> thank you. i'm beginning to think that people have forgotten what _MARGIN OF ERROR_ is.
> 
> 
> 
> Two standard deviations right?
Click to expand...

i have a cold killing my brain . . huh?


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> by this time at the maxwell release there already was a 980 (and 970) owners thread
> 
> 1080?!?
> 
> s'up wit dat?


Well, there is a

"Guess I'll be waiting for the 1080ti/ Titan" thread and a

"Underwhelmed by the 1080" one

and a "GTX 1070 - Anyone else more excited about this than the GTX 1080?" one

so all we need now is a

"potential GTX 1080 owners thread waiting to know what kind of third party cards will be available to pre purchase because we don't want to overpay for a reference design with a basic VRM setup" thread.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Well, there is a
> 
> "Guess I'll be waiting for the 1080ti/ Titan" thread and a
> 
> "Underwhelmed by the 1080" one
> 
> and a "GTX 1070 - Anyone else more excited about this than the GTX 1080?" one
> 
> so all we need now is a
> 
> "potential GTX 1080 owners thread waiting to know what kind of third party cards will be available to pre purchase because we don't want to overpay for a reference design with a basic VRM design" thread.


I think by default, this thread is becoming that thread.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Yea, all the reviews are essentially comparing an 1600mhz, 2560 core gpu, to an 1076mhz, 2816 core gpu. The insane clock speed of the 1080 makes up the difference.
> 
> I want to see clock for clock, say, an underclocked 1450mhz Pascal vs 1450mhz Maxwell to see if the actual cores are any faster in IPC.
> 
> And, please, more comparisons of 1450mhz 980Tis vs 1080s to really see the difference.


Pascal is essentially a slightly revised Maxwell on a new process. The architectures are very similar. Reducing the clock speeds would be redundant, that's where all the performance comes from.

The 1080 would be a pretty good card (though nothing compared to the 16nm hype) if it weren't for the exorbitant price. I'll reserve my judgment until we see the prices of the AIB cards that come out.

Unless you have a high-refresh panel then i don't really see what market this is for.. The 1080 still doesn't deliver 4k/60 @ ultra, even in current titles, let alone later ones... So i wouldn't call it a 4k card. And the 980/70 and 390/X tier cards serve people with 1080p/60 panels just fine. I can see a lot of people who are waiting to make the jump to 4k holding off until big Pascal/Vega.

But i guess there is a need to deliver to high refresh owners, and ones at 4k with variable refresh displays. That $700 price is still ridiculous though.. Don't care what anyone says.


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Yea, all the reviews are essentially comparing an 1600mhz, 2560 core gpu, to an 1076mhz, 2816 core gpu. The insane clock speed of the 1080 makes up the difference.
> 
> I want to see clock for clock, say, an underclocked 1450mhz Pascal vs 1450mhz Maxwell to see if the actual cores are any faster in IPC.
> 
> And, please, more comparisons of 1450mhz 980Tis vs 1080s to really see the difference.


Think PCper in the Youtube vid quoted an nVidia engineer as saying that the IPC per core is actually the same as Maxwell


----------



## Cyclonic

Dear MSI,

Can we get a 1080 Lightning early June please, Nvidia is scamming us with this overpriced reference 699/749 please


----------



## magnek

The 1080 Lightning will cost more than $699 I guarantee that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i have a cold killing my brain . . huh?


It was an attempt at really bad humor, but if I still remember my stats then 95% of a normally distributed dataset lies within two standard deviations, meaning if you get a result that's beyond that, then most likely it's statistically significant and not a margin of error.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> I think by default, this thread is becoming that thread.


Pretty much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Think PCper in the Youtube vid quoted an nVidia engineer as saying that the IPC per core is actually the same as Maxwell


Wouldn't surprise me. Considering boost speeds there is around a 500 Mhz difference between the two. There are small improvements here and there, different VRAM, better memory compression, etc, but the main thing is the new node allowing for pushing higher clockspeeds at lower power consumption.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> It was an attempt at really bad humor, but if I still remember my stats then 95% of a normally distributed dataset lies within two standard deviations, meaning if you get a result that's beyond that, then most likely it's statistically significant and not a margin of error.


well what does the slide rule in your breast pocket say?








j/k

E:
made up rule for margin of error in a humanities discipline:

2.5%

saying that 0.78% isn't within ANY margin of error is ridiculous


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Yea, all the reviews are essentially comparing an 1600mhz, 2560 core gpu, to an 1076mhz, 2816 core gpu. The insane clock speed of the 1080 makes up the difference.
> 
> I want to see clock for clock, say, an underclocked 1450mhz Pascal vs 1450mhz Maxwell to see if the actual cores are any faster in IPC.
> 
> And, please, more comparisons of 1450mhz 980Tis vs 1080s to really see the difference.


The difference isn't much TBH, I just parsed through all of the reviews for the 1080 & from what I seen it really doesn't have too much on my 980ti. Here is a FS run at 1468/1977 with my 980ti, http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8454048
Here is run from guru3d with a 1080 in a rig with a 5960X & by the actual graphics score it's only beating my 980ti by 840 pts...







http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/nvidia_geforce_gtx_1080_review,28.html

I mean sure the 1080 is running stock & my 980ti is OCed but after reading how GPU boost 3.0 works & seeing the average OCs of a few 1080 samples I can clearly see that even after it's OCed the 1080 will still be in the same leauge as the 980ti & Titan X. Definitely not worth upgrading too from either IMO for sure.

On the other hand the clock speeds are pretty impressive & it crazy they are doing all that at such low power draw. Don't get me wrong I think Nvidia has a winner with the 1080 & it would be a great upgrade for 980 & below owners. I just don't think it is worth upgrading from a TX or 980ti especially if you have a good clocker. Although seeing what the 1080 can do is getting me excited for big pascal, when that & Vega hit the market then I'll really start to think about upgrading personally.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> well what does the slide rule in your breast pocket say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k
> 
> E:
> made up rule for margin of error in a humanities discipline:
> 
> 2.5%
> 
> saying that 0.78% isn't within ANY margin of error is ridiculous


It says I'm a dork and should hang my head in shame









But yeah general rule for me is anything within 2-3% is "margin of error"


----------



## jincuteguy

so when is 1080 Ti or new Titan will be out????


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> It says I'm a dork and should hang my head in shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah general rule for me is anything within 2-3% is "margin of error"


That's a good rule, certainly easier to keep track of than this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> well what does the slide rule in your breast pocket say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k
> 
> E:
> made up rule for margin of error in a humanities discipline:
> 
> 2.5%
> 
> saying that 0.78% isn't within ANY margin of error is ridiculous
> 
> Most definitely. In my field 0.78% isn't even worth discussing. It's different with technology, but it's not *that* different.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> It was an attempt at really bad humor, but if I still remember my stats then 95% of a normally distributed dataset lies within two standard deviations, meaning if you get a result that's beyond that, then most likely it's statistically significant and not a margin of error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well what does the slide rule in your breast pocket say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k
> 
> E:
> made up rule for margin of error in a humanities discipline:
> 
> 2.5%
> 
> saying that 0.78% isn't within ANY margin of error is ridiculous
Click to expand...

It's more amusing when people say that going from 93.0 fps to 93.1 fps at 1440p, a 0.1 fps difference and 0.1% faster is faster and not a tie within the margin of error. And at the same time ignore the 2160p -0.9% slower result.

You can practically sneeze during the second run and the result will be different.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> It's more amusing when people say that going from 93.0 fps to 93.1 fps, a 0.1 fps difference and 0.1% faster is faster and not a tie within the margin of error. And at the same time ignore the 2160p -0.9% slower result.
> 
> You can practically sneeze during the second run and the result will be different.


They're not unnecessary distinctions either; those of us with anything like a 980 SLI configuration are keenly interested in this. For example, the results tell me that one 1080 will not beat out the Fury Crossfire I've got at 4k except in cases where I cannot use Crossfire. In the games that I play that's essentially never, so I continue to await a better single-card solution.

And then I will buy two of those, because one GPU is just not how I roll.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> It says I'm a dork and should hang my head in shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah general rule for me is anything within 2-3% is "margin of error"


lool. i rather hang out with a horn rimmed glasses and lab coat (with pocket protector) wearing cat than any "cool" celebrity . . . . except maybe dave grohl.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> It's more amusing when people say that going from 93.0 fps to 93.1 fps, a 0.1 fps difference and 0.1% faster is faster and not a tie within the margin of error.
> 
> *You can practically sneeze during the second run and the result will be different.*


exactly!


----------



## barsh90

Once both OC, the 980ti gigabyte G1 and the 1080 gtx what's the performance diff?


----------



## nani17

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQYsl360v1A

Great video


----------



## azanimefan

So basically the founders edition heatsink blows (literally and figuratively), and as a result while you can hit insane overclock numbers on these cards they will set your house on fire while downclocking themselves to basically stock voltages.

Can't wait for the 3rd party cooling solutions or waterblocks. talk about an overpriced price of debris.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> That's a good rule, certainly easier to keep track of than this.


Dear god this is why I HATED analytical chemistry so much. All those error propagation formulas made me alternate between wanting to choke myself and my prof.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> So basically the founders edition heatsink blows (literally and figuratively), and as a result while you can hit insane overclock numbers on these cards they will set your house on fire while downclocking themselves to basically stock voltages.
> 
> Can't wait for the 3rd party cooling solutions or waterblocks. talk about an overpriced price of debris.


Well it sucks and blows at the same time.


----------



## tajoh111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Actually, I doubt there will be. Most likely, the vast majority of AIB cards will be marketed as better than reference and will not be selling for $599 (more like $720-$750). May be a few really cheapo ones released just to hit that price point, but not in any significant stock.
> 
> That's just my opinion though since we don't have any really factual evidence one way or the other...


I don't think it will be that bad.

But I do think that most overclocked cards will be 650 to 699, with only the ugliest stock card coming in at 599. If 699 pricing sticks around I think for board partners, it would be great news for AMD. They should easily be able to make a dual card variant of polaris 10 for a similar price and it would allow them to tackle the high end as well. I would take a dual Polaris 10 card over this card at 699 out of principle for what the stupid Founders edition represents to consumers.

This founders edition means absolutely nothing when consumers are not getting anything in return. Atleast with the Titan series, we got more memory and card with a greater portion enabled. This founders edition is Nvidia attempt to titanize the mainstream on a broader level, with greater volume translating into greater profit. I wouldn't care for this so much if it didn't raise partner card pricing, but I suspect this is going to raise partner cards by 50 dollars, which represents a huge increase in profit for partners. Literally doubling their margins. Honestly, if AMD didn't exist, this seems a bit like price fixing to me. A wide increase in margins for every board partner including Nvidia all at the same time seems a bit underhanded.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> So basically the founders edition heatsink blows (literally and figuratively), and as a result while you can hit insane overclock numbers on these cards they will set your house on fire while downclocking themselves to basically stock voltages.
> 
> Can't wait for the 3rd party cooling solutions or waterblocks. talk about an overpriced price of debris.


If one must 1080 the AIB cards will almost certainly be the way to go. Even watercoolers that are used to shucking the reference blower after un-boxing are probably going to wait on the $599 blower cards so as not to spend $100 extra on a cooler they won't use.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> 1080 >= 980 SLI


In other words, "GTX 1080, faster than GTX 980 SLI because SLI scaling is so poor, which equals 65% faster than a single GTX 980 and we didn't disclose the 980s clocks or driver version."

Boost 2.0 and Boost 3.0 work differently and the stock vs. stock comparisons are going to favor the Boost 3.0 GTX 1080. A better comparison would be OCed 980 vs. OCed 1080.

Given that most people don't overclock their GPUs, the stock vs. stock comparisons don't really bother me. They do highlight the improvement of Boost 3.0 over Boost 2.0 though. Boost 3.0 seems to leaves less performance on the table.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tajoh111*
> 
> I don't think it will be that bad.
> 
> But I do think that most overclocked cards will be 650 to 699, with only the ugliest stock card coming in at 599. If 699 pricing sticks around I think for board partners, it would be great news for AMD. They should easily be able to make a dual card variant of polaris 10 for a similar price and it would allow them to tackle the high end as well. I would take a dual Polaris 10 card over this card at 699 out of principle for what the stupid Founders edition represents to consumers.
> 
> This founders edition means absolutely nothing when consumers are not getting anything in return. Atleast with the Titan series, we got more memory and card with a greater portion enabled. This founders edition is Nvidia attempt to *titanize* the mainstream on a broader level, with greater volume translating into greater profit. I wouldn't care for this so much if it didn't raise partner card pricing, but I suspect this is going to raise partner cards by 50 dollars, which represents a huge increase in profit for partners. Literally doubling their margins. Honestly, if AMD didn't exist, this seems a bit like price fixing to me. A wide increase in margins for every board partner including Nvidia all at the same time seems a bit underhanded.


Well they certainly managed to _tantalize_ us, and you can't spell titanize without tantalize, so I guess in a way you could say they succeeded.

Boy I'm on a roll today...


----------



## c0nsistent

I'm happy waiting... as my 980 handles all of the games I own @ 1440p as long as I disable AA, which I can live with at that PPI. I'm excited that there's a new arch out, but until there's a game or three out that force me to drop the settings so far that I can't bare it, then I'll be concerned.

Until then, I think a 2nd 980 for $280 or so would do the job just fine, and be on equal or better footing after overclocks...


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tajoh111*
> 
> I don't think it will be that bad.
> 
> But I do think that most overclocked cards will be 650 to 699, with only the ugliest stock card coming in at 599. If 699 pricing sticks around I think for board partners, it would be great news for AMD. They should easily be able to make a dual card variant of polaris 10 for a similar price and it would allow them to tackle the high end as well. I would take a dual Polaris 10 card over this card at 699 out of principle for what the stupid Founders edition represents to consumers.
> 
> This founders edition means absolutely nothing when consumers are not getting anything in return. Atleast with the Titan series, we got more memory and card with a greater portion enabled. This founders edition is Nvidia attempt to titanize the mainstream on a broader level, with greater volume translating into greater profit. I wouldn't care for this so much if it didn't raise partner card pricing, but I suspect this is going to raise partner cards by 50 dollars, which represents a huge increase in profit for partners. Literally doubling their margins. Honestly, if AMD didn't exist, this seems a bit like price fixing to me. A wide increase in margins for every board partner including Nvidia all at the same time seems a bit underhanded.


And thus in practice it's likely that the average third party card will be $100 more than the 980. I hope not, but it's likely. Hey, they'll say, it's still $50 less than the Founder's Edition.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0nsistent*
> 
> I'm happy waiting... as my 980 handles all of the games I own @ 1440p as long as I disable AA, which I can live with at that PPI. I'm excited that there's a new arch out, but until there's a game or three out that force me to drop the settings so far that I can't bare it, then I'll be concerned.
> 
> Until then, I think a 2nd 980 for $280 or so would do the job just fine, and be on equal or better footing after overclocks...


I'm still rocking my 780 on 1440p at ultra settings so I doubt the 980 would need to be replaced like you expect for a few more years.


----------



## variant

So it seems Nvidia may have handed out a 61 page handbook for reviewers. I had my suspicions after looking at all the reviews.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *variant*
> 
> So it seems Nvidia may have handed out a 61 page handbook for reviewers. I had my suspicious after looking at all the reviews.


Are you being serious or is that a metaphor. I won't disagree that a lot of them are similar, but I think that's because a lot of them focus on the new slides that came out.


----------



## variant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Are you being serious or is that a metaphor. I won't disagree that a lot of them are similar, but I think that's because a lot of them focus on the new slides that came out.


I am being serious.


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonic*
> 
> Dear MSI,
> 
> Can we get a 1080 Lightning early June please, Nvidia is scamming us with this overpriced reference 699/749 please


Msi has release a statement not to do lightning edition for mid range chip or cut down chip after the fiasco from nvidia back in 780.

I could be wrong but there is no gtx 980 lightning as far as i rmb


----------



## magnek

nVidia also banned them from releasing a 780 Ti Lightning. And you're right, there's no 980 Lightning.

Also,if there was a 1080 Lightning, I'm 99% confident it'll be more expensive than $699. Lightnings have invariably been >$100 over MSRP to my recolllection.


----------



## Butthurt Beluga

Surely I can't be the only one disappointed with the general performance of the GTX 1080, right?
I mean, at $699 it really does not perform outstandingly better than a GTX 980 Ti.
I was expecting a much larger jump in performance with a new arch. + 16nmFF, I'm going to hope that the big chip cards are much better because to me as a consumer there's nothing appealing about the 1080 in terms of price or performance, not to mention it runs pretty hot.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butthurt Beluga*
> 
> Surely I can't be the only one disappointed with the general performance of these cards, right?
> I mean, at $699 it really does not perform outstandingly better than a GTX 980 Ti.
> I was expecting a much larger jump in performance with a new arch. + 16nmFF, I'm going to hope that the big chip cards are much better because to me as a consumer there's nothing appealing about the 1080 in terms of price or performance, not to mention it runs pretty hot.


If you are going by the reference, yes it is a bit disappointing. However if I pick up a 1080 it will not be a reference card which puts the MSRP over the 980 by only $50. A card that is from what I've seen is 60% faster in Dx11 and up to 2x perf in Dx12 to the 980, and 27-30% faster than a 980 TI is not a bad deal in my book.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *variant*
> 
> So it seems Nvidia may have handed out a 61 page handbook for reviewers. I had my suspicions after looking at all the reviews.


Nvidia and AMD both give out reviewer guides. It's nothing new. Kyle over at HardOCP posted one a few years back.


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> nVidia also banned them from releasing a 780 Ti Lightning. And you're right, there's no 980 Lightning.
> 
> Also,if there was a 1080 Lightning, I'm 99% confident it'll be more expensive than $699. Lightnings have invariably been >$100 over MSRP to my recolllection.


I rmb 780ti has lightning but it was limited edition. Very special.

And you will be lucky it will be less than $100 above the founder edition. $799. Lol


----------



## variant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Nvidia and AMD both give out reviewer guides. It's nothing new. Kyle over at HardOCP posted one a few years back.


Probably why there's an awful lot of reviews adding Rise of the Tomb Raider as their "DirectX 12 benchmark".


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *variant*
> 
> So it seems Nvidia may have handed out a 61 page handbook for reviewers. I had my suspicions after looking at all the reviews.


Link of evidence, please?


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> I rmb 780ti has lightning but it was limited edition. Very special.
> 
> And you will be lucky it will be less than $100 above the founder edition. $799. Lol


I think they made like 30 something 780 Ti Lightnings and gave them to LN2 benchers, but I don't think they were available for general retail.


----------



## variant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Link of evidence, please?


One of these reviewers would have to be brave enough to scan it and post it up.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *variant*
> 
> Probably why there's an awful lot of reviews adding Rise of the Tomb Raider as their "DirectX 12 benchmark".


Well, that and it's only one of about three DX12 games, and most reviews I saw had Hitman also. But don't worry, I'm sure we'll get a steady diet of Ashes come Polaris time.


----------



## cenpuppie

amazing performance.


----------



## Luxer

Reference cards with very early drivers, we should of expected this. You always have to wait a few months to get non reference cards and decent drivers.


----------



## Butthurt Beluga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> If you are going by the reference, yes it is a bit disappointing. However if I pick up a 1080 it will not be a reference card which puts the MSRP over the 980 by only $50. A card that is from what I've seen is 60% faster in Dx11 and up to 2x perf in Dx12 to the 980, and 27-30% faster than a 980 TI is not a bad deal in my book.


Show me a GTX 1080 that's $599 and I'll be much more interested.
Also while it is fun to compare the 1080 to the 980 because they're both mid-range chips, they're not priced the same.
The 1080 is really not much faster than the 980 Ti and is currently priced $50 more than the 980 Ti.

I'm just not impressed, even if it was $599 I wouldn't be impressed.

I was expecting much more than this to be honest, like 50% gains on average over the previous flagship GPU but obviously that was wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butthurt Beluga*
> 
> Show me a GTX 1080 that's $599 and I'll be much more interested.
> Also while it is fun to compare the 1080 to the 980 because they're both mid-range chips, they're not priced the same.
> The 1080 is really not much faster than the 980 Ti and is currently priced $50 more than the 980 Ti.
> 
> I'm just not impressed, even if it was $599 I wouldn't be impressed.
> 
> I was expecting much more than this to be honest, like 50% gains on average over the previous flagship GPU but obviously that was wishful thinking on my part.


I would love to show you a $599 1080, but unfortunately the card is not on the market.


----------



## 12Cores

Other worldly performance for a single card. The only thing this card is lacking is true single card 4k performance, we will have to wait for the big chip for that. The true purpose of this card is to sell a crap ton of 1070's, it will only be marginally slower than the 1080. Lets hope the Amd P10 is competitive with the 1070 to drive the price of that card down and keep the online stores from jacking up the price.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Other worldly performance for a single card. The only thing this card is lacking is true single card 4k performance, we will have to wait for the big chip for that. The true purpose of this card is to sell a crap ton of 1070's, it will only be marginally slower than the 1080. Lets hope the Amd P10 is competitive with the 1070 to drive the price of that card down and keep the online stores from jacking up the price.


We won't know until comprehensive reviews are done but it seems like the 1070 to 1080 may be a wider performance gap than the 970 to 980. If ever there were a *70 Ti in the offing this may well be the time for it.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> We won't know until comprehensive reviews are done but it seems like the 1070 to 1080 may be a wider performance gap than the 970 to 980. If ever there were a *70 Ti in the offing this may well be the time for it.


Which is why I am now a bit more inclined back to the 1080, but as its been said before. Wait for the numbers.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxer*
> 
> Reference cards with very early drivers, we should of expected this. You always have to wait a few months to get non reference cards and decent drivers.


That only works for AMD. Nvidia has had time to work on drivers and optimize it for full performance out of the gate. That is how they win. What improvement you see after is only the side effect of Maxwell support fading.


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butthurt Beluga*
> 
> Surely I can't be the only one disappointed with the general performance of the GTX 1080, right?
> I mean, at $699 it really does not perform outstandingly better than a GTX 980 Ti.
> I was expecting a much larger jump in performance with a new arch. + 16nmFF, I'm going to hope that the big chip cards are much better because to me as a consumer there's nothing appealing about the 1080 in terms of price or performance, not to mention it runs pretty hot.


Yes! My time machine worked, I am back in the 980 maxwell launch thread where this exact post was posted but in place of the 1080 was the 980 and the 980ti the 780ti.

This is meant to be a direct upgrade from a 980 just like the 980 was to the 780 not 780ti hence why it's a huge jump from the 980 but not as much the 980ti.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> That only works for AMD. Nvidia has had time to work on drivers and optimize it for full performance out of the gate. That is how they win. What improvement you see after is only the side effect of Maxwell support fading.


Remind me to never update drivers again.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tajoh111*
> 
> I don't think it will be that bad.
> 
> But I do think that most overclocked cards will be 650 to 699, with only the ugliest stock card coming in at 599. If 699 pricing sticks around I think for board partners, it would be great news for AMD. They should easily be able to make a dual card variant of polaris 10 for a similar price and it would allow them to tackle the high end as well. I would take a dual Polaris 10 card over this card at 699 out of principle for what the stupid Founders edition represents to consumers.
> 
> This founders edition means absolutely nothing when consumers are not getting anything in return. Atleast with the Titan series, we got more memory and card with a greater portion enabled. This founders edition is Nvidia attempt to titanize the mainstream on a broader level, with greater volume translating into greater profit. I wouldn't care for this so much if it didn't raise partner card pricing, but I suspect this is going to raise partner cards by 50 dollars, which represents a huge increase in profit for partners. Literally doubling their margins. Honestly, if AMD didn't exist, this seems a bit like price fixing to me. A wide increase in margins for every board partner including Nvidia all at the same time seems a bit underhanded.


Careful, you are making too much sense.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Remind me to never update drivers again.


You are not getting Gimped lol. Its just not going to get the special sauce Pascal will get with new games.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Yes! My time machine worked, I am back in the 980 maxwell launch thread where this exact post was posted but in place of the 1080 was the 980 and the 980ti the 780ti.
> 
> This is meant to be a direct upgrade from a 980 just like the 980 was to the 780 not 780ti hence why it's a huge jump from the 980 but not as much the 980ti.


Oh no, don't say that. It makes too much sense. As a matter of fact, I think we should be comparing the 1080 to the Titan X.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You are not getting Gimped lol. Its just not going to get the special sauce Pascal will get with new games.


B-b-but Kepler got gimped big time doe.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Yes! My time machine worked, I am back in the 980 maxwell launch thread where this exact post was posted but in place of the 1080 was the 980 and the 980ti the 780ti.
> 
> This is meant to be a direct upgrade from a 980 just like the 980 was to the 780 not 780ti hence why it's a huge jump from the 980 but not as much the 980ti.


Maxwell was different, because it was also on 28nm and didn't have the advantage of node shrink + FinFET. I even think I said something to the effect of 980 isn't for GK110 but GK104 owners.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> B-b-but Kepler got gimped big time doe.


Pre-Maxwell Games runs the same. Games after not as good.


----------



## Xuvial

If this is what 1080 can do, then 1080 Ti is going to be INSANE.










That's a *70% performance jump* over 980. MOTHER OF GOD. I was not expecting this out of a non-Ti card.

4k @ 60hz and 1440p @ 120-144hz are officially capable of being driven by a single GPU without compromising on graphics settings.

I just feel bad for consoles, by next year they're going to look like calculators compared to PC's


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Pre-Maxwell Games runs the same. Games after not as good.


Dude I know, I was being facetious. But in any case I update my driver like once every 6 months now ever since I moved to single card.


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuvial*
> 
> If this is what 1080 can do, then 1080 Ti is going to be INSANE.
> 
> 4k @ 60hz and 1440p @ 120-144hz are officially capable of being driven by a single GPU without compromising on graphics settings.


Devs/nvidia will find a way to increase gpu load(some sort of fancie new ray that halfs the performance) forcing people to upgrade or go sli/crossfire anwyays like they always do.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Dude I know, I was being facetious. But in any case I update my driver like once every 6 months now ever since I moved to single card.


Took me a while lol. These days people believe a lot of fuss.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Devs/nvidia will find a way to increase gpu load(some sort of fancie new ray that halfs the performance) forcing people to upgrade or go sli/crossfire anwyays like they always do.


It's already here, and it's called VXAO.


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuvial*
> 
> If this is what 1080 can do, then 1080 Ti is going to be INSANE.


Any by the time it comes out a year later the performance increase will be expected.


----------



## Xuvial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> Any by the time it comes out a year later the performance increase will be expected.


Damn, is it truly a whole year away?

I'm sure nVidia have 1080 Ti ready right now, but they're just going to sit on it until AMD make a move


----------



## Cyclonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuvial*
> 
> Damn, is it truly a whole year away?
> 
> I'm sure nVidia have 1080 Ti ready right now, but they're just going to sit on it until AMD make a move


Lets hope rumors from Vega in oktober are true then.


----------



## Xuvial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Devs/nvidia will find a way to increase gpu load(some sort of fancie new ray that halfs the performance) forcing people to upgrade or go sli/crossfire anwyays like they always do.


Why so cynical?








We have all these benchmarks sitting around and it's going to be VERY obvious if nVidia tries anything like that.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Yes! My time machine worked, I am back in the 980 maxwell launch thread where this exact post was posted but in place of the 1080 was the 980 and the 980ti the 780ti.
> 
> This is meant to be a direct upgrade from a 980 *just like the 980 was to the 780* not 780ti hence why it's a huge jump from the 980 but not as much the 980ti.


the 980 was the replacement for the 680 not 780. the difference are the same; 780/980 and 980ti/1080.

you're looking at someone that had a 780 at the time.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

There a so many tech Nvidia released with Pascal and almost all require per game implementation.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> There a so many tech Nvidia released with Pascal and almost all require per game implementation.


Like half of them are niche too. ANSEL sounds cool, but I'm not going to use it.


----------



## Xuvial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the 980 was the replacement for the 680 not 780. the difference are the same; 780/980 and 980ti/1080.
> 
> you're looking at someone that had a 780 at the time.


So then what will 1080 Ti be a replacement for?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> There a so many tech Nvidia released with Pascal and almost all require per game implementation.
> 
> 
> 
> Like half of them are niche too. ANSEL sounds cool, but I'm not going to use it.
Click to expand...

i heard ansel is also in maxwell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuvial*
> 
> So then what will 1080 Ti be a replacement for?


the 980TI silly.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i heard ansel is also in maxwell.
> the 980TI silly.


Its supposed to be in quite a few cards. My 780 will have it, still not planning on using it. Not my thing.


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the 980 was the replacement for the 680 not 780. the difference are the same; 780/980 and 980ti/1080.
> 
> you're looking at someone that had a 780 at the time.


I to had the 780(evga sc acx) at the time










Jumped ship to the 980(msi gaming) just after launch and it was a rather large difference, then again to the 980ti(msi gaming) just after launch............ nvidia must love me. Going to stand strong this time, they no getting another penny from me this year.


----------



## i7monkey

Serious question. Do you guys not remember the 680? Like the 1080, it had the same performance improvement over it's predecessor (GTX 580) and it was slammed for being a midranged chip and costing $499. The 1080 costs $699 and you guys are salivating at it's "huge performance"? Christ fellas, why does the truth always get lost in the marketing and the hype? Nvidia is the next Apple indeed.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Like half of them are niche too. ANSEL sounds cool, but I'm not going to use it.


Yeah. In a way this stuff is amazing but in reality do we really want developers to waste time to implement this instead of building up the game. After the game is out and patched then it would be nice.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> I to had the 780(evga sc acx) at the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jumped ship to the 980(msi gaming) just after launch and it was a rather large difference, then again to the 980ti(msi gaming) just after launch............ nvidia must love me.


That's the exact card I am using right now. Its still holding strong.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Serious question. Do you guys not remember the 680? Like the 1080, it had the same performance improvement over it's predecessor (GTX 580) and it was slammed for being a midranged chip and costing $499. The 1080 costs $699 and you guys are salivating at it's "huge performance"? Christ fellas, why does the truth always get lost in the marketing and the hype? Nvidia is the next Apple indeed.


Not possible lol. There was HD 7970 and still GTX680 was amazing lol.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah. In a way this stuff is amazing but in reality do we really want developers to waste time to implement this instead of building up the game. After the game is out and patched then it would be nice.


Man I am already upset with devs adding multiplayer in games that don't need or should even have it. Cough "inquisition" Cough


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Its supposed to be in quite a few cards. My 780 will have it, still not planning on using it. Not my thing.


the pcper live stream mentioned something about the devs might not like it because some different camera angles can see "things."

not sure what those "things" are though . .


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the pcper live stream mentioned something about the devs might not like it because some different camera angles can see "things."
> 
> not sure what those "things" are though . .


Probably broken content that never got finished, pieces of the game they messed with and hid away. Or potentially locked content that is planned DLC. I'm still with the group that thinks that game content is being skimped for paid DLC as opposed to "games are difficult, we are putting in more content in todays games than ever before".


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Clocks are about percentage over stock boost. 2ghz is nothing over stock percentage wise.


People think because it's a big number it must be good. A 10% OC is woeful. Fury anyone?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Thats GM200 which Nvidia have squeezed out all there is too it to beat Kepler.
> This is FinFET and a new architecture


Nvidia have already squeezed heaps out of it so they can sell a cut down chip for more than the 980ti, Custome variants will likely be lucky to boost to 1950.

Then they may top out at 2200-2300mhz OC'd, which is fine if you don't have to pay $750+
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Ignore him, he is probably an aforementioned shill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulling such things out of the dark place and playing with you. Ain't worth conversation. It's Nvidia's style:
> "2x performance of TitanX".... with small font in vertical: "in VR".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "faster than 980SLI".... with small font "when SLI is defunct"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "4GB of VRAM".... "3.5 actually"
> "Founder's Editions card more expensive then regular".... "but there ain't no regular really"
> "We'll add async shaders in driver fix"..... "we can't, hardware can't do it"
> ....
> 
> Etc.


Wait you don't want the truth? You can't handle the truth!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> I to had the 780(evga sc acx) at the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jumped ship to the 980(msi gaming) just after launch and it was a rather large difference, then again to the 980ti(msi gaming) just after launch............ nvidia must love me. Going to stand strong this time, they no getting another penny from me this year.


i was still in the evga step up window. got a 980 and traded it for a 780ti classy; it was worth it me because crysis 3 wasn't showing much of a difference like other games and i wanted to play around with some benching. (maxwell was still "locked up" then)


----------



## MACH1NE

so having two 8 pin connectors instead of one will improve oc by how much % ?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*
> 
> so having two 8 pin connectors instead of one will improve oc by how much % ?


I do no think as much as people seem to think. The reference card is cooling limited first.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*
> 
> so having two 8 pin connectors instead of one will improve oc by how much % ?


Lets find out shall we? 1% "tune up" 2% "tune up" 3% *CRUNCH*. 'THE WORLD MAY NEVER KNOW!


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*
> 
> so having two 8 pin connectors instead of one will improve oc by how much % ?


You can safely run 200W through an 8-pin (looniam can correct me if I'm wrong), so it likely won't make one iota of difference as long as you can unlock TDP in the bios.

And just to put hings into perspective: my MSi 980 Ti has 2x8 pins, and I'm constantly pushing around 350W at my current OC. MSi's (admittedly not that great) TV5 cooler can barely keep it under 80°C even at 100%. Now you take a chip that has *1.72x the transistor density*, and you want to run 300W through it?

Good luck.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> You can safely run 200W through an 8-pin (looniam can correct me if I'm wrong), so it likely won't make one iota of difference as long as you can unlock TDP in the bios.


Card is 180W. 75W + 150W = 225W officially. You can pull more so in reality should not be the limiting factor.


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> You can safely run 200W through an 8-pin (looniam can correct me if I'm wrong), so it likely won't make one iota of difference as long as you can unlock TDP in the bios.


It's technically 150w but you can pull 200w, it'll just be out of spec and most likely require BIOS modification. As long as your PSU is solid quality you shouldn't have issues.


----------



## tajoh111

I wish some editor would have the balls to write an article to not buy a founders edition card. Review websites are not going to do it, because that's asking a bit too much from them.

I would put one in the news section but this is not a blog website.

Buying a founders edition sets a dangerous precedence for the consumer. By setting two retail prices where the reference model 100 dollars more expensive than the suggested retail price, it gives board partners the power to increase the price of their card without repercussions. This is because the 1080 founders edition represents a price/performance data point which a none reference edition will always be better than even those they can be both poor values.

In addition, the magnesium cooler on the founder edition is not good if gtx 980 ti overclocking is to go by.







The gtx 980 ti didn't overclock well on the stock cooler at all and we know how well it truly overclocks on a better cooler.

Hopefully the same is said for the gtx 1080.

But in the meantime, I would be good if someone on this forum, perhaps an editor/moderator could put a sticky to encourage users to not buy a founders editions. Out of practical reasons such as the overclocking limitations and for the good of the consumer. The more the founders editions fails, the better it is for us. At the very least, we should wait for a bit more news about Polaris. Even those AMD is not targeting the same range, maybe they will surprise and sell us a dual Polaris 10 for cheap than these 700 dollar cash grabs.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Think PCper in the Youtube vid quoted an nVidia engineer as saying that the IPC per core is actually the same as Maxwell


Seems to me like IPC is actually less with Pascal (though I admit I don't know how many cores the 1080 has vs the 980Ti offhand so this could be wrong) just by virtue of the clock to clock deficit Pascal has compared to Maxwell. If you clocked the 1080 the same as the 980Ti it would be significantly slower...


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tajoh111*
> 
> The gtx 980 ti didn't overclock well on the stock cooler at all and we know how well it truly overclocks on a better cooler.
> 
> Hopefully the same is said for the gtx 1080.
> 
> But in the meantime, I would be good if someone on this forum, perhaps an editor/moderator could put a sticky to encourage users to not buy a founders editions. Out of practical reasons such as the overclocking limitations and for the good of the consumer. The more the founders editions fails, the better it is for us. At the very least, we should wait for a bit more news about Polaris. Even those AMD is not targeting the same range, maybe they will surprise and sell us a dual Polaris 10 for cheap than these 700 dollar cash grabs.


While I don't entirely disagree with you, I don't think that's necessarily a good idea from any standpoint for the Mods/Editors to do. Even if its just the reference card, it could put a certain precedence on the site and the people who run it.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*
> 
> But in the meantime, I would be good if someone on this forum, perhaps an editor/moderator could put a sticky to encourage users to not buy a founders editions.


And risk then jumping in their car and having it 'unluckily' explode when they turn the ignition?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> If you are going by the reference, yes it is a bit disappointing. However if I pick up a 1080 it will not be a reference card which puts the MSRP over the 980 by only $50. A card that is from what I've seen is 60% faster in Dx11 and up to 2x perf in Dx12 to the 980, and 27-30% faster than a 980 TI is not a bad deal in my book.


Lol, I keep seeing this as though you guys are actually expecting the super duper custom PCB and power delivery AIB 1080's like the Classy and Lightning to come in at $599! If you really believe that a card like the Strix or Windforce is going to be LESS than the $699 FE card then I really feel sorry for you when you find out how expensive those "good" 1080's are going to actually cost. The only cards that are going to be $599 (if any) are going to be far worse than the FE with cheap-as-possible components and even lower OC potential than the disappointing FE...


----------



## looniam

got no problems pulling 250+ watts through an 8 pin myself.
terminals spec'd 7 amp (best ones up to 11 amps) 7*12(3)= 252 watts


but it's odd the 6 pins are spec'd at 8 amps?



E; whhhopppps brain fart! it's only spec'd to have TWO wires.

hell kingpin cards are pulling 1.2K watts! (yes much better pcb and vrms!) where does that power comes from?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxer*
> 
> Reference cards with very early drivers, we should of expected this. You always have to wait a few months to get non reference cards and decent drivers.


Lol, and pay even MORE than the FE costs!


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, I keep seeing this as though you guys are actually expecting the super duper custom PCB and power delivery AIB 1080's like the Classy and Lightning to come in at $599! If you really believe that a card like the Strix or Windforce is going to be LESS than the $699 FE card then I really feel sorry for you when you find out how expensive those "good" 1080's are going to actually cost. The only cards that are going to be $599 (if any) are going to be far worse than the FE with cheap-as-possible components and even lower OC potential than the disappointing FE...


I'm not expecting a super duper lightning. I am expecting better performance, but its more the fact that its still cheaper than the reference. And I'm still not completely sold on these cards, most of my statements are hypotheticals, I hope I don't need to bold all my *IF*s from now on.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Serious question. Do you guys not remember the 680? Like the 1080, it had the same performance improvement over it's predecessor (GTX 580) and it was slammed for being a midranged chip and costing $499. The 1080 costs $699 and you guys are salivating at it's "huge performance"? Christ fellas, why does the truth always get lost in the marketing and the hype? Nvidia is the next Apple indeed.


Time to move past the 600 series fiasco with Nvidia, but in a nutshell there was no competition from AMD. Nvidia was able to use a "midrange" chip as a high end and compete with AMD so they did. And made a lot of profit by doing it and been doing it since then.

The 1080 might be a "midrange" chip but it is beating the high end chip of last generation. Nvidia will do the same again.

Nvida is at a point now where it can compete against itself and not worry about AMD. So what if AMD releases it's Vulcan in October. Nvidia will be able to release it's big chip if it so pleases at that time.

Same thing with Intel and AMD. No competition so Intel does as it pleases with it's releases and when it wants to.

Like the 1080 or hate it. It is what it is. The fastest card that will be out by Nvidia. If you don't like the $699 price then don't buy it at release. Wait and see if AIB comes out with a price around the MSRP or lower.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxer*
> 
> Reference cards with very early drivers, we should of expected this. You always have to wait a few months to get non reference cards and decent drivers.


Pascal is not architecturally very much different from Maxwell, which has very mature drivers at this point. If you are expecting some miracle of driver optimization from Pascal i think you will be waiting for a looooooooooong time...


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headd*
> 
> It looks like GTX680 vs 580...20-30% faster than 980TI.


As it should be. It's a new architecture along with essentially two process shrinks since 20 nm was skipped all together.

It's got good performance for the power usage, but nothing like I didn't expect out of Pascal. I'm somewhat interested in this card for my low power build to take on the road in the camper when I'm working, however I have much bigger expectations out of Pascal for the future.

My hope for Pascal all along was to be able to match my two 980 Ti's in my main rig with a single GPU. I don't feel that's unrealistic as the process shrink from the previous gen is enormous (cut in half). I am happy with 980 Ti SLI performance at 1440P and think it is enough for a while for me, but I don't like having to run SLI to achieve it.

Whether I pick one up or not will be entirely dependent upon what EVGA does with their $600 versions. I'm not spending $700 on a small chip card, however I have never been a fan of the custom coolers at all.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> I'm not expecting a super duper lightning. I am expecting better performance, but its more the fact that its still cheaper than the reference. And I'm still not completely sold on these cards, all my statements are hypotheticals.


Where is this better performance going to come from though? If the AIB cards have a better custom PCB with with more power phases etc that would possibly improve on performance and OC potential over the FE you can bet they will cost more than the FE. The $599 cards (if we even see any) will certainly not have any BETTER performance than the FE as they will be basically the same exact thing with worse coolers and components...


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Time to move past the 600 series fiasco with Nvidia


You can't forget it when it's been worse ever since.

GX104 chips went from $229 ---> $499 ---> $549 ---> $699 and climbing

And it pushed GX100 chips to insane levels too where it went from $499 to $1000 in one leap (580 to Titan)

Prices in every segment have significantly gone up.

If you guys are okay with what happened with the 680 then you're okay paying $2000 for a Volta Titan and $1000 for a midrange GV104 GTX1180 because that's exactly the trend.

It's never going to end.


----------



## c0nsistent

So how many of you are picking up a 1070 at launch if the performance is at Titan X level like it was advertised, or lets say, at least on par with a 980 Ti?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Where is this better performance going to come from though? If the AIB cards have a better custom PCB with with more power phases etc that would possibly improve on performance and OC potential over the FE you can bet they will cost more than the FE. The $599 cards (if we even see any) will certainly not have any BETTER performance than the FE as they will be basically the same exact thing with worse coolers and components...


If that is true I will call them out.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Where is this better performance going to come from though? If the AIB cards have a better custom PCB with with more power phases etc that would possibly improve on performance and OC potential over the FE you can bet they will cost more than the FE. The $599 cards (if we even see any) will certainly not have any BETTER performance than the FE as they will be basically the same exact thing with worse coolers and components...


When did the argument change from "The FE has terrible coolers and components" to "The AIB cards will be cheap plastic compared to the FE". I thought everyone was in agreement the FE cards were early access cards. If the AIB cards overclock better than the FE great, if not, no skin off my bones because I have the patience to wait. Also regardless of what you think, the drivers are going to increase of the performance of the new cards just like they do for AMD and will continue to do so for both companies because that's what drivers do.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> I'm not expecting a super duper lightning. I am expecting better performance, but its more the fact that its still cheaper than the reference. And I'm still not completely sold on these cards, most of my statements are hypotheticals, I hope I don't need to bold all my *IF*s from now on.


Trust me, a 1080 LIghtning (assuming such a thing even exists) will NOT be cheaper than the FE.

580 Lightning: $20 over reference
680 Lightning: $80 over reference
780 Lightning: $120 over reference
980 Ti Lightning: $130 over reference

See where MSi is going with this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Where is this better performance going to come from though? If the AIB cards have a better custom PCB with with more power phases etc that would possibly improve on performance and OC potential over the FE you can bet they will cost more than the FE. The $599 cards (if we even see any) will certainly not have any BETTER performance than the FE as they will be basically the same exact thing with worse coolers and components...


I said something as much a while back, but basically yeah for $599, you're looking at about 15% better performance than 980 Ti max OC vs max OC.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> When did the argument change from "The FE has terrible coolers and components" to "The AIB cards will be cheap plastic compared to the FE". I thought everyone was in agreement the FE cards were early access cards. If the AIB cards overclock better than the FE great, if not, no skin off my bones because I have the patience to wait. Also regardless of what you think, the drivers are going to increase of the performance of the new cards just like they do for AMD and will continue to do so for both companies because that's what drivers do.


The argument people are making is "Just wait for the AIB cards for $599 and you will see massive improvement over these FE scores" and I am just trying to figure out how people have deluded themselves into believing that cards with better components and custom PCB's over the FE (which is the only way we would actually see improvements) will somehow be priced less than them?


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> You can't forget it when it's been worse ever since.
> 
> GX104 chips went from $229 ---> $499 ---> $549 ---> $699 and climbing
> 
> And it pushed GX100 chips to insane levels too where it went from $499 to $1000 in one leap (580 to Titan)
> 
> Prices in every segment have significantly gone up.
> 
> If you guys are okay with what happened with the 680 then you're okay paying $2000 for a Volta Titan and $1000 for a midrange GV104 GTX1180 because that's exactly the trend.
> 
> It's never going to end.


It kind of has to, they can only gouge people so much before the majority of their consume base can no longer afford their products.


----------



## USlatin

Ok, so this is the perfect surround 1920x1200 card and it is a very, very good 4K card, especially if you get a Hybrid version which I intend to do

Looking forward to non-gaming benches


----------



## CuriousNapper

Too many people will be disappointed in the long wait for a 1080ti

It's obvious that the 1080 is a cut down of the full design. They could release a
1080ti today, but the margin is probably the same as a 1080 due to extra costs of ram,
reduced wafer yield.

Why bother when there's no competition, the audience for such an expensive and niche card
is microscopic, and the benchmarks will make the lower cards seem inferior.

You won't see a Ti unless vega threatens the 1080, which we all know it won't.

12-19 months is a long time to cling to the hope of a 1080ti


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The argument people are making is "Just wait for the AIB cards for $599 and you will see massive improvement over these FE scores" and I am just trying to figure out how people have deluded themselves into believing that cards with better components and custom PCB's over the FE (which is the only way we would actually see improvements) will somehow be priced less than them?


we get it, do you really enjoy posting the same thing over and over and over and over in every 1080 thread?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> Ok, so this is the perfect surround 1920x1200 card and it is a very, very good 4K card, especially if you get a Hybrid version which I intend to do
> 
> Looking forward to non-gaming benches


There is no such thing as a perfect card because there will always be something better just around the corner. As of right now this is definitely the fastest single-GPU card you can buy, absolutely.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The argument people are making is "Just wait for the AIB cards for $599 and you will see massive improvement over these FE scores" and I am just trying to figure out how people have deluded themselves into believing that cards with better components and custom PCB's over the FE (which is the only way we would actually see improvements) will somehow be priced less than them?


The argument is the AIB cards will have better coolers. I don't what know people expect from the power issues, can the AIB cards have more power connectors or is that set in stone by Nvidia? And by these changes the cards will be able to overclock better than we see with the reference cards. I'm looking at the more realistic point where the drivers in the coming months will improve the cards performance over time. The AIB cards universal performance increase is a new dream to cling to that I'll believe when I see it.

I'm just trying to find a justification for getting a new card or what path I'm going to take to upgrade my GTX 780.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> we get it, do you really enjoy posting the same thing over and over and over and over in every 1080 thread?


That's the problem, apparently people still AREN'T getting it...


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CuriousNapper*
> 
> Too many people will be disappointed in the long wait for a 1080ti
> 
> It's obvious that the 1080 is a cut down of the full design. They could release a
> 1080ti today, but the margin is probably the same as a 1080 due to extra costs of ram,
> reduced wafer yield.
> 
> Why bother when there's no competition, the audience for such an expensive and niche card
> is microscopic, and the benchmarks will make the lower cards seem inferior.
> 
> You won't see a Ti unless vega threatens the 1080, which we all know it won't.
> 
> 12-19 months is a long time to cling to the hope of a 1080ti


2560 cores is clearly the full GP-104 die. Yes there is a bigger Pascal die, but GP-104 is not cut down from it.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CuriousNapper*
> 
> You won't see a Ti unless vega threatens the 1080, which we all know it won't.
> 
> 12-19 months is a long time to cling to the hope of a 1080ti


Vega will threaten the 1080 no doubt.

980ti was released 9 months after the GTX 980.

12-19 months? That seems a really long estimate.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> The argument is the AIB cards will have better coolers. I don't what know people expect from the power issues, can the AIB cards have more power connectors or is that set in stone by Nvidia? And by these changes the cards will be able to overclock better than we see with the reference cards. I'm looking at the more realistic point where the drivers in the coming months will improve the cards performance over time. The AIB cards universal performance increase is a new dream to cling to that I'll believe when I see it.


Pascal is fundamentally very similar to Maxwell, just on a smaller node*. You will not see some huge increase in performance out of driver optimizations because those optimizations have already been made for Maxwell.

*This is just what I have read. if Pascal does have significant architecture improvements driver optimization could be a factor but everything I've read says its pretty much a shrunken Maxwell.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Pascal is fundamentally very similar to Maxwell, just on a smaller node*. You will not see some huge increase in performance out of driver optimizations because those optimizations have already been made for Maxwell.
> 
> *This is just what I have read. if Pascal does have significant architecture improvements driver optimization could be a factor but everything I've read says its pretty much a shrunken Maxwell.


I have heard those same things about Pascal being very similar to Maxwell as well. Everything is still theoretical though until we start seeing the cards on the market and things start rolling, which will take a few months to see if the 1080 is what people expect it to be. (I wanted to say everything we wanted, but its already not everything we wanted.)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CuriousNapper*
> 
> Too many people will be disappointed in the long wait for a 1080ti
> 
> It's obvious that the 1080 is a cut down of the full design. They could release a
> 1080ti today, but the margin is probably the same as a 1080 due to extra costs of ram,
> reduced wafer yield.
> 
> Why bother when there's no competition, the audience for such an expensive and niche card
> is microscopic, and the benchmarks will make the lower cards seem inferior.
> 
> You won't see a Ti *unless vega threatens the 1080, which we all know it won't.*
> 
> 12-19 months is a long time to cling to the hope of a 1080ti


Lol, wut? Vega will destroy the 1080. Its going to be AMD's big 14nm chip and will have HBM2. If it does NOT destroy the 1080 then it will be a massive fail for AMD as Vega is supposed to be their answer to the upcoming Big Pascal cards.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> The argument is the AIB cards will have better coolers. I don't what know people expect from the power issues, can the AIB cards have more power connectors or is that set in stone by Nvidia? And by these changes the cards will be able to overclock better than we see with the reference cards. I'm looking at the more realistic point where the drivers in the coming months will improve the cards performance over time. The AIB cards universal performance increase is a new dream to cling to that I'll believe when I see it.
> 
> I'm just trying to find a justification for getting a new card or what path I'm going to take to upgrade my GTX 780.


I'd just buy a cheap second hand 980 Ti, or wait for 1070 and Polaris.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, wut? Vega will destroy the 1080. Its going to be AMD's big 14nm chip and will have HBM2. If it does NOT destroy the 1080 then it will be a massive fail for AMD as Vega is supposed to be their answer to the upcoming Big Pascal cards.


I think at that point we'd be counting AMD out as the only competitor to Nvidia.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> I'd just buy a cheap second hand 980 Ti, or wait for 1070 and Polaris.


These options have come across my mind. If the 1070 is close to what we think it will be then I may pick one up, however if its not (and some things that came to light today say its not) I may look at a 980 TI. Or I may just skip this gen, I'm already quite a bit behind being on a 780.


----------



## CuriousNapper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0nsistent*
> 
> So how many of you are picking up a 1070 at launch if the performance is at Titan X level like it was advertised, or lets say, at least on par with a 980 Ti?


The fact that it has ddr5 and not the faster ddr5x tells me I would only buy a 3rd party card, pre-oc with more power to hope of getting close to a vanilla 1080 .

It's not even half the cost of the 1080, it's 63% of the cost of a 1080 non founders.

If you are thinking of getting one at release, don't. Wait for a 3rd party card with a bundled game.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CuriousNapper*
> 
> The fact that it has ddr5 and not the faster ddr5x tells me I would only buy a 3rd party card, pre-oc with more power to hope of getting close to a vanilla 1080 .
> 
> It's not even half the cost of the 1080, it's 63% of the cost of a 1080 non founders.
> 
> If you are thinking of getting one at release, don't. Wait for a 3rd party card with a bundled game.


The fact that even 1070 has a Founder's Edition just strikes me as particularly egregious.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Faster than reference third party 1070's will NOT be $379 just like faster than reference 1080's will NOT be $599.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Faster than reference third party 1070's will NOT be $379 just like faster than reference 1080's will NOT be $599.


I am willing to say u will see a sc from evga for under 699. To many aibs out to get a bite of the market. NV doesnt need to make their own ref cards to make money from this. Aibs on the other hand need to go grabbing for customers.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> *I am willing to say u will see a sc from evga for under 699.* To many aibs out to get a bite of the market. NV doesnt need to make their own ref cards to make money from this. Aibs on the other hand need to go grabbing for customers.


That is quite a different statement than saying it will be $599. I fully expect we will see cards between $599 and $699 but any of them below the price of the FE will not feature custom PCB's, power phases, etc and so should be about the same performance as the FE.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Faster than reference third party 1070's will NOT be $379 just like faster than reference 1080's will NOT be $599.


You are really starting to sound like i7monkey at this point. We get it, you don't think there will be any decent cards for less than $699. Can we expect to continue seeing 10 posts a day about it until June 10th and we find out one way or the other?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> The fact that even 1070 has a F*L*ounder's Edition just strikes me as particularly egregious.


just fixing a typo.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> The fact that even 1070 has a Founder's Edition just strikes me as particularly egregious.


Yes indeed. It's really got me hoping that Polaris can do some damage in that market. It would go a long ways towards getting NV to reconsider crazy pricing gambits in a bracket that can't be even remotely considered a part of the enthusiast-class.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You are really starting to sound like i7monkey at this point. We get it, you don't think there will be any decent cards for less than $699. Can we expect to continue seeing 10 posts a day about it until June 10th and we find out one way or the other?


I dunno, can we expect to continue seeing post after post about all the guys who can't wait to pick up their EVGA 1080 Classifieds for $599? You know Nvidia said all non-FE cards will definitely be $599!


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That's the problem, apparently people still AREN'T getting it...


I know what you are saying, and don't necessarily disagree with you. I am very interested to see what happens in the next couple months. I'm curious if we actually see any $600 cards, and am also curious to see if the reference version holds at $700 once other cards come out. I expect it will as the only thing that will really drive prices down is a comparable AMD card. Probably not happening for quite a while. The only hope I cling to that we will actually see cheaper cards is that the quality blower cooler design in the previous gen commanded I believe a $50 premium.

As a general aside and not really in re: to Majin, I don't expect the custom cards to unlock some new performance tier. It's the same with every gen. What you see on launch day is basically what you get. There will be plenty of reference based cards that are able to push well into the 2 GHz range. As always, it has way more to do with the silicon lottery than any board design. Sure, some people will slap water blocks on custom cards, mod the bios and crank the voltage to get another 100 MHz that wouldn't have been possible with a reference based card. I'm not really into that anymore, I just want to turn it on and game. I will slap a comfortable OC on that I don't have to worry about, but I'm certainly not going to fight being on the bleeding edge, buying water blocks and all of that for a few percent gain. I used to do that, but I guess I've gotten lazy with age and just want something that runs easily.

I also don't buy into the driver hype. Every time we see a new architecture I see "oh but wait until the drivers mature!" It doesn't really happen unless launch drivers just suck, which these don't appear to. We may see gradual improvements over time, but it's not like we've got another 20% coming with driver optimizations. Again, what you see on launch day is basically what you get.

I'm certainly not happy with the prices they're able to charge for a small die card, but until AMD steps up to the plate it's not going to change.


----------



## DETERMINOLOGY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Yes indeed. It's really got me hoping that Polaris can do some damage in that market. It would go a long ways towards getting NV to reconsider crazy pricing gambits in a bracket that can't be even remotely considered a part of the enthusiast-class.


We still dream that amd delivers which never happens...Amd+bait..Oh the irony


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> just fixing a typo.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Yes indeed. It's really got me hoping that Polaris can do some damage in that market. It would go a long ways towards getting NV to reconsider crazy pricing gambits in a bracket that can't be even remotely considered a part of the enthusiast-class.


Well I think Polaris 10 has a real shot at killing 1070. However at the same time AMD can't exactly afford to price them too low.









I mean, I guess I could kind of sorta maybe justify the 1080 FE using JHH logic. (16nm is expensive, GDDR5X is limited production, plus we're the premium brand, so let's fleece the fanboys). But 1070 FE? Whiskey Tango Foxtrot man.


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Seems to me like IPC is actually less with Pascal (though I admit I don't know how many cores the 1080 has vs the 980Ti offhand so this could be wrong) just by virtue of the clock to clock deficit Pascal has compared to Maxwell. If you clocked the 1080 the same as the 980Ti it would be significantly slower...


The ipc is not any worst as 1080 does come with lesser cores than 980 ti and titan x. Also take note that clock speed do not scale linearly and the uplift diminish with increasing clock. therefore that explain the lower ipc as seen


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I can't wait to see what you say when the prices for the good AIB cards get revealed. We all know that every 1080 that gets made (regardless of which AIB) is going to sell no matter what because Nvidia. They would have to have saw dust for brains to sell them for $599 if they are faster/better than the FE.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I can't wait to see what you say when the prices for the good AIB cards get revealed. We all know that every 1080 that gets made (regardless of which AIB) is going to sell no matter what because Nvidia. They would have to have saw dust for brains to sell them for $599 if they are faster/better than the FE.
> That is quite a different statement than saying it will be $599. I fully expect we will see cards between $599 and $699 but any of them below the price of the FE will not feature custom PCB's, power phases, etc and so should be about the same performance as the FE.


You could buy the crappiest ref board 1080 slap an aio on it and it be better already and it will be less than 699. Look at the classified mark up compared to base on a whole slew of cards. Somehow the 980ti classy was 50 bucks vs the usual 150 or more premium. Strix, g1 gaming were all 20 dollars or so from ref. By your assumption these could of been marked up a lot more. There's only so much consumers will pay.


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> You could buy the crappiest ref board 1080 slap an aio on it and it be better already and it will be less than 699. Look at the classified mark up compared to base on a whole slew of cards. Somehow the 980ti classy was 50 bucks vs the usual 150 or more premium. Strix, g1 gaming were all 20 dollars or so from ref. By your assumption these could of been marked up a lot more. There's only so much consumers will pay.


How is it better when they give u all the crappiest voltage regulator and capacitor that give terrible power? U need good component for stable oc.

Heat isnt the only limiting factor for ocing as many pointed out


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> How is it better when they give u all the crappiest voltage regulator and capacitor that give ****ty power?
> 
> Heat isnt the only limiting factor for ocing as many pointed out


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> How is it better when they give u all the crappiest voltage regulator and capacitor that give ****ty power?
> 
> Heat isnt the only limiting factor for ocing as many pointed out


I know heat isn't the only limitation and yes better powered versions will definitely be in the 700 region. But some people are talking we are going to see 800 dollar to 900 dollar cards and 0 1080s at 600.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> You could buy the crappiest ref board 1080 slap an aio on it and it be better already and it will be less than 699. Look at the classified mark up compared to base on a whole slew of cards. Somehow the 980ti classy was 50 bucks vs the usual 150 or more premium. Strix, g1 gaming were all 20 dollars or so from ref. By your assumption these could of been marked up a lot more. There's only so much consumers will pay.


Well, whenever that $649 Classified launches you can tell me "I told you so!" Til then we'll just have to rely on old speculation and I speculate that we will not see a card of the Classified's ilk for any less than the FE price. Btw, I still don't see where its confirmed that an AIO will guarantee significantly better performance than the FE? Lower temps may not necessarily do much of anything for this chip, it could be a lack of power/bios issue...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I know heat isn't the only limitation and yes better powered versions will definitely be in the 700 region. But some people are talking we are going to see 800 dollar to 900 dollar cards and 0 1080s at 600.


I never once said they would cost $800-$900. They will definitely cost AT LEAST as much as the FE...


----------



## tajoh111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> How is it better when they give u all the crappiest voltage regulator and capacitor that give terrible power? U need good component for stable oc.
> 
> Heat isnt the only limiting factor for ocing as many pointed out


Doing this on a card like that is more likely to cause more damage than it is worth. You can get away with it on a cheaper card, but not 180watt range. A single videocard repair bill eats up the profit from a videocard and then some. Looking at the reference design by Nvidia, it isn't exactly top notch. They would likely just follow this design to save money on engineering costs and just put a cheaper cooler on it.


----------



## carlhil2

Hope that this doesn't upset the usual suspects.. NVIDIA GTX 1080 Founders Edition Early Adopter Tax Goes Away

"This is an interesting change of events. Many of our readers have been a bit upset with how the "new" Founders Edition GTX 1080 cards were to be rolled out. Many readers saw this FE simply as a reference card with a new name that was being charged $100 extra for while AIB partner cards were making their way to market. It has been referred to as an "early adopters" tax more than once. That seems that it might not be the case now. I expected Founders Edition cards to be for sale within 48 hours of today's GTX 1080 launch, but that is not the case. NVIDIA has just informed me that Founders Edition cards will be available at the same time as AIB partner cards. The MSRP + $100 pricing still stands, it just seems now you will not have the option of getting the FE a week or two before AIB cards.

Yes, availability for 1080 for FE and partner cards is slated for May 27th"


----------



## TK421

Pascal mobile card when?


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You are really starting to sound like i7monkey at this point. We get it, you don't think there will be any decent cards for less than $699.


Great minds think alike


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Hope that this doesn't upset the usual suspects.. NVIDIA GTX 1080 Founders Edition Early Adopter Tax Goes Away
> 
> "This is an interesting change of events. Many of our readers have been a bit upset with how the "new" Founders Edition GTX 1080 cards were to be rolled out. Many readers saw this FE simply as a reference card with a new name that was being charged $100 extra for while AIB partner cards were making their way to market. It has been referred to as an "early adopters" tax more than once. That seems that it might not be the case now. I expected Founders Edition cards to be for sale within 48 hours of today's GTX 1080 launch, but that is not the case. NVIDIA has just informed me that Founders Edition cards will be available at the same time as AIB partner cards. The MSRP + $100 pricing still stands, it just seems now you will not have the option of getting the FE a week or two before AIB cards.
> 
> Yes, availability for 1080 for FE and partner cards is slated for May 27th"


That's good news for those looking forward to AIB 1080. Though, without the early-adopter's angle the FE truly is the Fanboy's Edition. It'll certainly make anything that launches under $699 seem more palatable which should benefit AIB partners should they choose to launch a bevy of ~$650 custom-cooled options.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Hope that this doesn't upset the usual suspects.. NVIDIA GTX 1080 Founders Edition Early Adopter Tax Goes Away
> 
> "This is an interesting change of events. Many of our readers have been a bit upset with how the "new" Founders Edition GTX 1080 cards were to be rolled out. Many readers saw this FE simply as a reference card with a new name that was being charged $100 extra for while AIB partner cards were making their way to market. It has been referred to as an "early adopters" tax more than once. That seems that it might not be the case now. I expected Founders Edition cards to be for sale within 48 hours of today's GTX 1080 launch, but that is not the case. NVIDIA has just informed me that Founders Edition cards will be available at the same time as AIB partner cards. The MSRP + $100 pricing still stands, it just seems now you will not have the option of getting the FE a week or two before AIB cards.
> 
> Yes, availability for 1080 for FE and partner cards is slated for May 27th"


Lol, you forgot the source. And they must be really credible considering that they apparently the FE would be available this week!










And even if the AIB cards do release on the 27th, I can't wait to see what you have to say when you see the pricing!


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, you forgot the source. And they must be really credible considering that they apparently think the 1080 launched today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And even if the AIB cards do release on the 27th, I can't wait to see what you have to say when you see the pricing!


It's great, it's all great!


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well, whenever that $649 Classified launches you can tell me "I told you so!"


Obviously the Classifieds and Lightnings of the world will be more than $700. I hope no one expects otherwise. I do expect to see $600 cards that are reference cards with AIB coolers on them. I just hope the AIBs step up a bit and give us something more than the cheap crap they have provided in the past. I'm probably going to be disappointed.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, you forgot the source. And they must be really credible considering that they apparently think the 1080 launched today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And even if the AIB cards do release on the 27th, I can't wait to see what you have to say when you see the pricing!


http://hardocp.com/news/2016/05/17/nvidia_gtx_1080_founders_edition_early_adopter_tax_goes_away#.VzvaRr6YXCQ Here you go, Nancy Negative.....


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Here you go, Nancy Negative.....


Still no source.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Still no source.


Refresh the page...


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Has there been a vid created yet? Bro is hilarious.


i'm hoping heh


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Lol I'm just laughing at the posts people were saying over the last month it won't be faster than the 980Ti and of course the 1080 smokes it with a 30% boost in some of these benchmarks. People were so quick to judge and make baseless assumptions

This is hell of a card


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> i'm hoping heh


Hey, little man, buying into pascal? you can get one for $599....


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Hey, little man, buying into pascal?


2.5
67C

?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> 2.5
> 67C
> 
> ?


I take that as a YES, good man....


----------



## CuriousNapper

Founders edition sounds like so much console peasantry, like the day one xbox one with special markings.


----------



## carlhil2

So, on release, if someone buys the FE Milking Edition, it's because they WANTED to, not because they had no other choices...


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> So, on release, if someone buys the FE Milking Edition, it's because they WANTED to, not because they had no other choices...


FE edition releasing at same time as cheaper custom variants that cool and clock better.

I also saw a unicorn this morning.

Get ready for $750 Gaming editions with 2-3 fans.


----------



## CuriousNapper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> So, on release, if someone buys the FE Milking Edition, it's because they WANTED to, not because they had no other choices...


Well it could be because everything else is sold out and all that is left is the ripoff edition.

If nvidia is smart they will secretly bundle four game codes with each one they ship as a PR measure.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> FE edition releasing at same time as cheaper custom variants that cool and clock better.
> 
> I also saw a unicorn this morning.
> 
> Get ready for $750 Gaming editions with 2-3 fans.


What does that have to do with what I posted?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> Lol I'm just laughing at the posts people were saying over the last month it won't be faster than the 980Ti and of course the 1080 smokes it with a 30% boost in some of these benchmarks. People were so quick to judge and make baseless assumptions
> 
> This is hell of a card


Who in their right mind thought it wouldn't be faster with half the node size and GDDR5X? You got a link to these suppose it posts?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well, whenever that $649 Classified launches you can tell me "I told you so!" Til then we'll just have to rely on old speculation and I speculate that we will not see a card of the Classified's ilk for any less than the FE price. Btw, I still don't see where its confirmed that an AIO will guarantee significantly better performance than the FE? Lower temps may not necessarily do much of anything for this chip, it could be a lack of power/bios issue...
> I never once said they would cost $800-$900. They will definitely cost AT LEAST as much as the FE...


So lets use some logic here. How many cards sold you think are kpes, classy, amp extreme, lightining etc.Most ppl get the sc, ftw, g1, strix whatever. Evga jacob has already said theres a 599 card. Let's just say thats the acx 2.0. So every 20 -30 bucks we go up a model. Yea a 700 classy is likely, but whats so different than the norm. The classified were always 150 plus from the base aside from the 980ti. Paying a 100ish plus on msrp for a supposedly better oc capable card isn't new. If there are 599 cards and people have to pay 800 for better power delivery most buyers wont go near it except benchmarkers and buyers who don't know any better. Most people know that a 200 dollar gamble for a potential additional 200 core clock to get MAYBE 10fps is ******ed.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> What does that have to do with what I posted?


Quoted wrong person sorry


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Who in their right mind thought it wouldn't be faster with half the node size and GDDR5X? You got a link to these suppose it posts?


In all honesty, you posted some of the most nutty stuff, like you were on a mission....LOL


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CuriousNapper*
> 
> Founders edition sounds like so much console peasantry, like the day one xbox one with special markings.


Day 1 Xbox was just a preorder incentive. It didn't cost more and there weren't cheaper alternatives rumored to be coming out. What?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> In all honesty, you posted some of the most nutty stuff, like you were on a mission....LOL


Pretty sure he never said it would be slower than a 980 Ti...


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> Lol I'm just laughing at the posts people were saying over the last month it won't be faster than the 980Ti and of course the 1080 smokes it with a 30% boost in some of these benchmarks.


I'm not going to deny that there was that kind of stupidity being thrown out there, but is the performance of this card really much more than expected? Maybe I expected too much, but with a new arch and a massive process shrink (basically two since 20 nm was skipped) I guess I'm not terribly blown away by its performance.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Pretty sure he never said it would be slower than a 980 Ti...


OK, i will bite, where did I say this?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> In all honesty, you posted some of the most nutty stuff, like you were on a mission....LOL


I don't remember ever saying that it wasn't going to be any faster than the 980 TI. If I did I must've been drunk!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I don't remember ever saying that it wasn't going to be any faster than the 980 TI. If I did I must've been drunk!


It's the internet, the things that you say will NEVER go away....


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I'm not going to deny that there was that kind of stupidity being thrown out there, but is the performance of this card really much more than expected? Maybe I expected too much, but with a new arch and a massive process shrink (basically two since 20 nm was skipped) I guess I'm not terribly blown away by its performance.


It's not blow you away performance alone, but coupled with the 50W power decrease~ and price difference from a Titan it's impressive at least imo. Finfet man


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> OK, i will bite, where did I say this?


So you agree then that nobody ever claimed the 1080 would not be faster than the 980Ti? that's all I was saying.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> OK, i will bite, where did I say this?


I'm not going to play semantics with you, you made your implication.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> It's not blow you away performance alone, but coupled with the 50W power decrease~ and price difference from a Titan it's impressive at least imo. Finfet man


But the Titan's price was always a slap in the face so............................


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So you agree then that nobody ever claimed the 1080 would not be faster than the 980Ti? that's all I was saying.


I never said that you said this, I was refering to the other stuff. let me be clear, I have never seen you post that the 980Ti would be faster than the 1080, sorry for the misunderstanding...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Even the most pessimistic of us always assumed that the new card would be faster then the old stuff. The question was always how much faster it would be and at what price? And the answer is underwhelming.


----------



## invincible20xx

so 30% faster than a 980ti, 25% faster than a titan x, ok where would that put a 1070 then ? if we go by nvidia's CEO words he said both of them pascals will be faster than a titan x, so maybe in that case the 1070 will end up slightly faster than the titan x like maybe 5% faster which will make it let's say 20% slower than a 1080 ? idk i'm speculating too much because i want to swap out my dual 290s with another dual gpu setup for my 4k monitor but i'm afraid 2 1080s will be too much money for me lol


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Even the most pessimistic of us always assumed that the new card would be faster then the old stuff. The question was always how much faster it would be and at what price? And the answer is underwhelming.


But, but, it beats 4x OG Titan.....


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Who in their right mind thought it wouldn't be faster with half the node size and GDDR5X? You got a link to these suppose it posts?


Here's one directed at me. I think there were others in that thread or adjacent threads at the time

http://www.overclock.net/t/1599440/geforce-nvidia-gtx-1080-1070-unveiled/450#post_25136186


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> so 30%* faster than a 980ti, 25% faster than a titan x, ok where would that put a 1070 then ? if we go by nvidia's CEO words he said both of them pascals will be faster than a titan x, so maybe in that case the 1070 will end up slightly faster than the titan x like maybe 5% faster which will make it let's say 20% slower than a 1080 ? idk i'm speculating too much because i want to swap out my dual 290s with another dual gpu setup for my 4k monitor but i'm afraid 2 1080s will be too much money for me lol


*15% faster at max OC.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> Here's one directed at me. I think there were others in that thread or adjacent threads at the time.
> 
> http://email.overclock.net/wf/click?upn=VG5T9-2B3SZB4zD7dd7EZVHBiDrptL4-2FX5-2Fte-2B6ESOf-2BJdWGgSstJ2FfAYAN8bOxYSzWGr14HuSzO3fk-2B3d5jmRGzDGUFhBjg2boUT1RSavliaXpgDzPPQTWKuiPHUS5qY4TsjOR3js-2BpAwrZ57Sij-2BhHzfGgnft27OJnI5CtY-2Fz8-3D_TbexKZU01zNRl30EPtMFsRnRyT0AxGgiaGiY3e-2F1IKhgLKb6K3b7Mtjt5mLlggrjsgEeQj60Oqikr2p3t-2FYgylU7AoMovKmSXwD-2Bmy7Y8GVajGJFLQnuFejM6OJycp96V2JKPfBZZvMajxcEmvJePPFcNMK9TptxzXElhfmX4Xey-2B3-2FNecaqyC0intH9LrvOB9kKkvec55lNqLeGgmF77APfatALOfsBKGzMkbieko2b1Wxf5BVReFgJHlVECaOb0ej94uCbBe2vhnTPaW909QARWL845ww-2BnpaE2rb0-2BjoWYr2q4ZsvJG4IxmAJQfDg


Wowza. Maybe just post the link to the actual post next time. That's a lot of whatever that junk is called on a dynamic link.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Hope that this doesn't upset the usual suspects.. NVIDIA GTX 1080 Founders Edition Early Adopter Tax Goes Away
> 
> "This is an interesting change of events. Many of our readers have been a bit upset with how the "new" Founders Edition GTX 1080 cards were to be rolled out. Many readers saw this FE simply as a reference card with a new name that was being charged $100 extra for while AIB partner cards were making their way to market. It has been referred to as an "early adopters" tax more than once. That seems that it might not be the case now. I expected Founders Edition cards to be for sale within 48 hours of today's GTX 1080 launch, but that is not the case. NVIDIA has just informed me that Founders Edition cards will be available at the same time as AIB partner cards. The MSRP + $100 pricing still stands, it just seems now you will not have the option of getting the FE a week or two before AIB cards.
> 
> Yes, availability for 1080 for FE and partner cards is slated for May 27th"


Not the least bit upset.

But this does make me wonder about AIB card pricing, because who in their right mind would this FE card if custom cards with better everything go for cheaper?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> *15% faster at max OC.


Are you referring to max OC reference 980Ti vs max OC reference 1080?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Here is my Problem with Big Pascal which many people have not considered before.

If you compare:

Kepler Cores:

*GK104* - GTX680 - 294 mm² - 1536 SP - That's 5.22 SP per mm²
*GK110* - GTX780 Ti - 561 mm² - 2880 SP - That's 5.13 SP per mm²

Maxwell Cores:

*GM204* - GTX980 - 398 mm² - 2048 SP - That's 5.14 SP per mm²
*GM200* - Titan X - 601 mm² - 3072 SP - That's 5.11 SP per mm²

Pascal Cores:

*GP104* - GTX1080 - 317 mm² - 2560 SP - That's 8.07 SP per mm²
*GP100* - P100 - 610 mm² - 3584 SP - That's *5.88 SP* per mm²

That is super low. To match the same SP per mm² as 1080 it has to have 5120 SP. This is probably due to having DP which is useless for gaming. I hope GP100 remains a Tesla and we get a true gaming card.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The performance of the 1080 isnt really the major faux pas here. It's the pricing for that performance. If this card was $499 (with no idiotic FE nonsense) it would be fine.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Here is my Problem with Big Pascal which many people have not considered before.
> 
> If you compare:
> 
> Kepler Cores:
> 
> *GK104* - GTX680 - 294 mm² - 1536 SP - That's 5.22 SP per mm²
> *GK110* - GTX780 Ti - 561 mm² - 2880 SP - That's 5.13 SP per mm²
> 
> Maxwell Cores:
> 
> *GM204* - GTX980 - 398 mm² - 2048 SP - That's 5.14 SP per mm²
> *GM200* - Titan X - 601 mm² - 3072 SP - That's 5.11 SP per mm²
> 
> Pascal Cores:
> 
> *GP104* - GTX1080 - 317 mm² - 2560 SP - That's 8.07 SP per mm²
> *GP100* - P100 - 610 mm² - 3584 SP - That's *5.88 SP* per mm²
> 
> That is super low. To match the same SP per mm² as 1080 it has to have 5120 SP. This is probably due to having DP which is useless for gaming. I hope GP100 remains a Tesla and we get a true gaming card.


It seems really, really, unlikely that they would release a consumer/prosumer card with 1:2 DP. My bet is GP100 stays Tesla only, and GP102 (or whatever), with cut-down compute (but still more than GP104) is released for Quaddro/Titan/Ti cards.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Here is my Problem with Big Pascal which many people have not considered before.
> 
> If you compare:
> 
> Kepler Cores:
> 
> *GK104* - GTX680 - 294 mm² - 1536 SP - That's 5.22 SP per mm²
> *GK110* - GTX780 Ti - 561 mm² - 2880 SP - That's 5.13 SP per mm²
> 
> Maxwell Cores:
> 
> *GM204* - GTX980 - 398 mm² - 2048 SP - That's 5.14 SP per mm²
> *GM200* - Titan X - 601 mm² - 3072 SP - That's 5.11 SP per mm²
> 
> Pascal Cores:
> 
> *GP104* - GTX1080 - 317 mm² - 2560 SP - That's 8.07 SP per mm²
> *GP100* - P100 - 610 mm² - 3584 SP - That's *5.88 SP* per mm²
> 
> That is super low. To match the same SP per mm² as 1080 it has to have 5120 SP. This is probably due to having DP which is useless for gaming. I hope GP100 remains a Tesla and we get a true gaming card.


Don't worry, nVIDIA will slice and dice that chip til they whittle it down to a 1080Ti, 20% faster than the 1080, all for $850.00 FE Milking Edition, the crowd goes wild.....


----------



## Rei86

ahaha Some of you need to get off the internet and get some milk. And don't let that guy who apparently took a piss in your corn flakes take a dump in this glass.

The seethed anger and how blind your post are looking is hilarious. You know whats the funny thing about all of this too? So many of you will be back to normal in a month anyways


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Here is my Problem with Big Pascal which many people have not considered before.
> 
> If you compare:
> 
> Kepler Cores:
> 
> *GK104* - GTX680 - 294 mm² - 1536 SP - That's 5.22 SP per mm²
> *GK110* - GTX780 Ti - 561 mm² - 2880 SP - That's 5.13 SP per mm²
> 
> Maxwell Cores:
> 
> *GM204* - GTX980 - 398 mm² - 2048 SP - That's 5.14 SP per mm²
> *GM200* - Titan X - 601 mm² - 3072 SP - That's 5.11 SP per mm²
> 
> Pascal Cores:
> 
> *GP104* - GTX1080 - 317 mm² - 2560 SP - That's 8.07 SP per mm²
> *GP100* - P100 - 610 mm² - 3584 SP - That's *5.88 SP* per mm²
> 
> That is super low. To match the same SP per mm² as 1080 it has to have 5120 SP. This is probably due to having DP which is useless for gaming. I hope GP100 remains a Tesla and we get a true gaming card.


GP100 has so much die space dedicated to FP64 that I hope we see a larger gaming focused GPU other than GP100. If not then I'm afraid the highest end GeForce cards will be pretty underwhelming compared to what they could be.

The only way I see that making sense for Nvidia is if they made a larger gaming GPU with HBM and stretched it into the 11 series with multiple cards like the 700 series was to the 600 series.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> But the Titan's price was always a slap in the face so............................


They don't get it.

Nvidia is so good at giving them less and less each generation through gimmicks and simple name changes that they think a chip that used to cost $229 is a steal at $700 because _another_ ripoff product (who used to cost $499) now costs $1000.

heh


----------



## ZealotKi11er

GTX980 at least as ~ 400 mm². You cant call that mid range die. Even HD 7970 was less than that. Mid Range die ~ 200-220 mm². 1080 is in between but has the price of 500 mm²+ monsters.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The performance of the 1080 isnt really the major faux pas here. It's the pricing for that performance. If this card was $499 (with no idiotic FE nonsense) it would be fine.


Yup.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> ahaha Some of you need to get off the internet and get some milk. And don't let that guy who apparently took a piss in your corn flakes take a dump in this glass.
> 
> The seethed anger and how blind your post are looking is hilarious. You know whats the funny thing about all of this too? So many of you will be back to normal in a month anyways


It's only lighthearted kidding on my part. you have to admit, charging $100 more for a reference cooler, and, changing the name to justify it IS milking, and, funny at the same time....


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> It's only lighthearted kidding on my part. you have to admit, charging $100 more for a reference cooler, and, changing the name to justify it IS milking, and, funny at the same time....


Its a general post to the eight or so pages I've gotten into


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Are you referring to max OC reference 980Ti vs max OC reference 1080?


yep.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080/30.htm
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_980_Ti_Lightning/26.html
> 
> *1080 @ 2114 is around 12% faster than 980 Ti @ 1518.*


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Its a general post to the eight or so pages I've gotten into


Yeah, some are very extreme in their views, losing focus on what we are really talking about here, a GAMING card....


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> yep.


Sorry to dissapoint you, but, that's NOT a reference cooler 980Ti....how are you going to compare a OCed beast aftermarket 980Ti with an OCed 1080 with a reference cooler, really man? "moving the goal post.."


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> They don't get it.
> 
> Nvidia is so good at giving them less and less each generation through gimmicks and simple name changes that they think a chip that used to cost $229 is a steal at $700 because _another_ ripoff product (who used to cost $499) now costs $1000.
> 
> heh


It's called conditioning, and no question NV has been at it since the introduction of Kepler. Unfortunately, without AMD's help it will continue to happen.

For a person looking to buy the best card available today, the GTX 1080 is the clear choice regardless of how weak it is compared to the performance that is truly available today with a 16 nm Pascal based card if NV were forced to release a big one. There is nothing that can stop it but AMD.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Sorry to dissapoint you, but, that's NOT a reference cooler 980Ti....


Doesn't matter. Reference 980 TI's can clock that high. Certainly not all of them, but some. And that 980 TI lightning is actually less money than the Fanboy Edition!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Doesn't matter. Reference 980 TI's can clock that high. Certainly not all of them, but some. And that 980 TI lightning is actually less money than the Fanboy Edition!


Then, show me a reference OCed 980Ti result vs the 1080...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> It's called conditioning, and no question NV has been at it since the introduction of Kepler. Unfortunately, without AMD's help it will continue to happen.
> 
> For a person looking to buy the best card available today, the GTX 1080 is the clear choice regardless of how weak it is compared to the performance that is truly available today with a 16 nm Pascal based card if NV were forced to release a big one. There is nothing that can stop it but AMD.


True. If somebody is looking to build a rig with the fastest single GPU video card available then the 1080 is unquestionably the answer.


----------



## carlhil2

I am just waiting for someone to show me the results of a reviewed OCed reference 980Ti vs the OCed reference 1080, that's all, because there is a lot of misinformation being passed as fact around here...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I am just waiting for someone to show me the results of a reviewed OCed reference 980Ti vs the OCed reference 1080, that's all, because there is a lot of misinformation being passed as fact around here...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Reference 980 Ti didi 1477 MHz overclocked, fairly close to the max OC on custom AIB cards.


Pretty close to that lightning clock. That's why I said 15% faster rather than 12%.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Pretty close to that lightning clock. That's why I said 15% faster rather than 12%.


What review of the OCed 1080 are you going by, the lowest clocked one? come on man, be thorough, break it down for me on how you came up with your numbers because how a gpu OC isn't the same across the board... here, I give you a head start.. http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/72619-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-review-24.html


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> What review of the OCed 1080 are you going by, the lowest clocked one? come on man, be thorough, break it down for me on how you came up with your numbers because how a gpu OC isn't the same across the board...


That's why I hate the OC vs OC comparison. Unless someone is going to buy cards until they find a max OC'er, it's a comparison that doesn't have much connection to reality.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> What review of the OCed 1080 are you going by, the lowest clocked one? come on man, be thorough, break it down for me on how you came up with your numbers because how a gpu OC isn't the same across the board... here, I give you a head start.. http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/72619-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-review-24.html


I posted it right here:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080/30.htm
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_980_Ti_Lightning/26.html
> 
> *1080 @ 2114 is around 12% faster than 980 Ti @ 1518.*


----------



## carlhil2

You can't use a best case scenario against a worse case scenario. the most telling tests will come when members get these cards home...the benchmarks will tell it all...


----------



## Someguy316

These cards look amazing but are ridiculously priced compared to the Radeon HD5000 and GTX 500 era cards.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> You can't use a best case scenario against a worse case scenario. the most telling tests will come when members get these cards home...the benchmarks will tell it all...


Aaaaaaand the goalposts, they keep a-movin'! I've said many times that I won't decide what the performance really is until these cards start showing up here in the benching sections. Reviews are for noobs.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> What review of the OCed 1080 are you going by, the lowest clocked one? come on man, be thorough, break it down for me on how you came up with your numbers because how a gpu OC isn't the same across the board... here, I give you a head start.. http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/72619-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-review-24.html


Eh to be fair, of the 4 reviews that did have an OC section (TPU, Guru3D, HWC, Hexus), TPU's sample was actually the second highest clocking at 2114, HWC's was highest at 2126 (although I'd argue it's functionally equivalent to 2114), Guru3D's was ~2065, while Hexus's was "around 2GHz".

But it's definitely not a best case 980 Ti vs worst case 1080, or at least I didn't intend for it to be that way.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Eh to be fair, of the 4 reviews that did have an OC section (TPU, Guru3D, HWC, Hexus), TPU's sample was actually the second highest clocking at 2114, HWC's was highest at 2126 (although I'd argue it's functionally equivalent to 2114), Guru3D's was ~2065, while Hexus's was "around 2GHz".


Another website I saw got only a 2Ghz OC also, so we could say at this stage the average OC is about 2065mhz like the Guru3D sample?


----------



## carlhil2

Well, you guys keep your war going, I will just be content with my "15% faster than a 980Ti.." 1080, have fun fellas.....


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Well, you guys keep your war going, I will just be content with my "15% faster than a 980Ti.." 1080, have fun fellas.....


And you will definitely enjoy the fastest single GPU video card on the planet, at least until big pascal arrives. It's just going to cost you!


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Well, you guys keep your war going, I will just be content with my "15% faster than a 980Ti.." 1080, have fun fellas.....


So you're buying the founder's edition? Enjoy it nice card.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> And you will definitely enjoy the fastest single GPU video card on the planet, at least until big pascal arrives. It's just going to cost you!


Exactly, like you spent over $2000 for those cut chips that you have, and, look, you are as happy as can be,...good times ahead then...


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Well, you guys keep your war going, I will just be content with my "15% faster than a 980Ti.." 1080, have fun fellas.....


For the love of god please don't buy the fanboy edition, especially now that it lost its one single selling point of being exclusive early access.









On that note, I'd just like to point out my original intention of that 980 Ti Lightning vs ref 1080 OC comparison was to show just how terribad the Founder's Edition is in terms of value LOL.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> So you're buying the founder's edition? Enjoy it nice card.


And, HER'S another one. nah my man, I will be waiting on the Classified, but, thanks for playing...


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> That's why I hate the OC vs OC comparison. Unless someone is going to buy cards until they find a max OC'er, it's a comparison that doesn't have much connection to reality.


True. Most people do not oc their card after purchase. Plug & play baby. Also, max oc is different for every card with many variables to be reliable in benches.


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> And you will definitely enjoy the fastest single GPU video card on the planet, at least until big pascal arrives. It's just going to cost you!


If someone is willing to put up with the price, it is their choice.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> And, HER'S another one. nah my man, I will be waiting on the Classified, but, thanks for playing...


Either way enjoy it, will be one heck of a card, not playing anything lol


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Either way enjoy it, will be one heck of a card, not playing anything lol


I mean, really though, why would someone pay $100 for the privilege of having a stock cooler, when AIB cards will be out at the SAME time?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Exactly, like you spent over $2000 for those cut chips that you have, and, look, you are as happy as can be,...good times ahead then...


I seem to remember you hanging out with me in the old OG Titan Club way back in the day!


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I mean, really though, why would someone pay $100 for the privilege of having a stock cooler, when AIB cards will be out at the SAME time?


I personally don't believe the founder's edition will be more expensive than custom variants, it makes no sense.

Classy will probably be $750+


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I seem to remember you hanging out with me in the old OG Titan Club way back in the day!


So true, and, I moved on to the 780Tis as soon as they dropped. still had one OG for a while, but, it wasn't being used...ended up getting $750 for it though...


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I mean, really though, why would someone pay $100 for the privilege of having a stock cooler, when AIB cards will be out at the SAME time?


I was willing to pay the $50 premium of last gen because I like the quality look and feel as opposed to the cheap stuff AIBs release as well as exhausting air out instead of in the case, however $100 is too much for me.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My Titans are still plenty fast enough to play all the games that I play such as Battlefield 4, Crysis 3, GTA 5, etc at 1440p so I have just stuck with them. If I hadn't bought my ZX6R back in 2014 I'd probably have gotten a 5960X and 2 980Ti's by now but I switched my hobby from benching to riding!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I was willing to pay the $50 premium of last gen because I like the quality look and feel as opposed to the cheap stuff AIBs release as well as exhausting air out instead of in the case, however $100 is too much for me.


Don't get me wrong, reference coolers have a purpose for some, but, Lol, one hundred dollars more?


----------



## The-Beast

Definitely not looking like a $600 card to me. Allowing anyone Intel, Nvidia, AMD to Index price to performance is the dumbest thing we can do as consumers.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I remember thinking that the 980 having the Titan cooler when it came out was pretty cool for the price. But $700 is just ridiculous for reference.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> My Titans are still plenty fast enough to play all the games that I play such as Battlefield 4, Crysis 3, GTA 5, etc at 1440p so I have just stuck with them. If I hadn't bought my ZX6R back in 2014 I'd probably have gotten a 5960X and 2 980Ti's by now but I switched my hobby from benching to riding!


Just messing with you man,.







OG Titans were a good buy at the time, and, because of DP, it held it's resale better than most...


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I mean, really though, why would someone pay $100 for the privilege of having a stock cooler, when AIB cards will be out at the SAME time?


Trust me, that's what I'm trying to figure out as well, especially now that we know how (not so) well this Flimsy Edition OC's.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-Beast*
> 
> Definitely not looking like a $600 card to me. Allowing anyone Intel, Nvidia, AMD to Index price to performance is the dumbest thing we can do as consumers.


No, the dumbest thing is to feel that you must buy something that you don't really want. buy what YOU want....


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Trust me, that's what I'm trying to figure out as well, especially now that we know how (not so) well this Flimsy Edition OC's.


And Capt. nVIDIA was all excited about the OC potential with that cooler too...


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> No, the dumbest thing is to feel that you must buy something that you don't really want. buy what YOU want....


This is very good advice, qft.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> No, the dumbest thing is to feel that you must buy something that you don't really want. buy what YOU want....


Buying what you want at whatever price tag is what has PC consumers in this mess at the moment.

It's different to buying a car for example, sure if you want a ferrari and can afford it go for it, but it doesn't ruin the whole market because there's many manufacturers and therefore competition.

The market isn't just ruined by AMD not competing it's also because people lap up the marketing and pay whatever the asking price.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, reference coolers have a purpose for some, but, Lol, one hundred dollars more?


I agree. I just hope we are given other decent blower style alternatives by AIBs. If the only option is to pay $100 more for a blower style that would reach a new level of suck. I am really not a fan of axial style coolers.


----------



## solarcycle24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The performance of the 1080 isnt really the major faux pas here. It's the pricing for that performance. If this card was $499 (with no idiotic FE nonsense) it would be fine.


Let me ask you, did you complain about the price of the 980Ti in comparison to the 980 when the performance gap was only 10+fps in the beginning? I dont like the price of the 1080 but I also don't like the hypocrisy here in this thread surrounding a card that really is advertised to 980 owners. If the 1080Ti is only 25 to 30% better than the 1080 and cost $750 msrp, I really hope you're there to moan and complain about its price otherwise you're just mad the 1080 is a faster card.


----------



## carlhil2

I am really curious on the sale numbers that nVIDIA gets for the FEME, over all of the other aftermarket cards being released...should be zero...now THAT would send a message...







where is i7Monkey, he could start the "Don't Buy The FEME, only buy AIB.." movement...


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I am really curious on the sale numbers that nVIDIA gets for the FEME, over all of the other aftermarket cards being released...should be zero...now THAT would send a message...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is i7Monkey, he could start the "Don't Buy The FEME, only buy AIB.." movement...


You'd think they'd have learned something from Titan Z.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> No, I did not say "exchange" or back and forth, I said "sequence", that is what this is:
> Now please tell me what you were implying with the post above in reply to Majin's.
> 
> Also, margin of error is margin of error. If you want to overlook how reviews are made and this concept is universally applied, fine. And that goes for the -0.9% _slower_ at 2160p too, so there goes part of your argument.


Again here you are splitting hairs, as always. To very directly answer your question; I wasn't implying a damn thing, I was pointing out what wasn't that obvious, as he missed it just like I had. You need to back your panties down your legs a little and untwist them.

As for margin of error, you are right, however they will both have margin of error. Both results that are being compared will have a margin for error, and if the tests were done properly, then that margin of error should be the same for both sets of data. In the end they simply are a wash, and aren't going to be of any significance to impact the results.

People that says _"The 1080 really isn't faster because it is only 1% faster"_ aren't getting that if the 1080 is really slower due to x% margin of error, the same margin needs to apply to the other card in the comparison from the test. Are you really trying to argue that the data for the 1080 might have an error of significance, but the other data for the other cards doesn't?


----------



## hawker-gb

I fail to understand why would someone buy this card at current price.
It's massively overpriced.

Xperia Z5 via Tapatalk


----------



## bmgjet

Had a look over a few of the reviews, Im not seeing this 2.5ghz garanteed on air every one was screaming out when I mentioned it would probably max out 2.1-2.2ghz
Any one got links to 2.4-2.5ghz benchmarks ran on it since all the ones iv seen have been close to or less then what a 980ti gets at 1550mhz.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Had a look over a few of the reviews, Im not seeing this 2.5ghz garanteed on air every one was screaming out when I mentioned it would probably max out 2.1-2.2ghz
> Any one got links to 2.4-2.5ghz benchmarks ran on it since all the ones iv seen have been close to or less then what a 980ti gets at 1550mhz.


Lol, who said that the 1080 would hit 2.5G on air, that would be crazy talk...


----------



## Majentrix

Looking forward to maxing out 3440x1440 with one of these.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Lol, who said that the 1080 would hit 2.5G on air, that would be crazy talk...


psst Mario begs to differ









(although to be 100% fair, he was reposting a rumor, but he seemed to believe it







)


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Lol, who said that the 1080 would hit 2.5G on air, that would be crazy talk...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> psst Mario begs to differ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (although to be 100% fair, he was reposting a rumor, but he seemed to believe it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Quite a few common posters. Trying to dig up some of the posts of people betting that it would see that and above to claim my money off them but seems they have all gone and deleted there old posts now.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Eh to be fair, of the 4 reviews that did have an OC section (TPU, Guru3D, HWC, Hexus), TPU's sample was actually the second highest clocking at 2114, HWC's was highest at 2126 (although I'd argue it's functionally equivalent to 2114), Guru3D's was ~2065, while Hexus's was "around 2GHz".
> 
> But it's definitely not a best case 980 Ti vs worst case 1080, or at least I didn't intend for it to be that way.


It will be interesting to see how much better a third party card with a beefier design will perform. As of now, with the reference design and cooler, going from a max boost of 1850 Mhz (TechPowerUP actually says 1898 Mhz, but let's go with something lower) to 2.1 Ghz is a 13.5% overclock. The Fury X goes on average from 1050 to 1150 Mhz (9.5%) and isn't considered a good overclocker, so while better, we're not exactly looking at anything stellar for now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I remember thinking that the 980 having the Titan cooler when it came out was pretty cool for the price. But $700 is just ridiculous for reference.


The 980 looked like it had a Titan cooler, but beneath the shroud it has heatpipes instead of a vapor chamber.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Again here you are splitting hairs, as always. To very directly answer your question; I wasn't implying a damn thing, I was pointing out what wasn't that obvious, as he missed it just like I had. You need to back your panties down your legs a little and untwist them.
> 
> As for margin of error, you are right, however they will both have margin of error. Both results that are being compared will have a margin for error, and if the tests were done properly, then that margin of error should be the same for both sets of data. In the end they simply are a wash, and aren't going to be of any significance to impact the results.
> 
> People that says _"The 1080 really isn't faster because it is only 1% faster"_ aren't getting that if the 1080 is really slower due to x% margin of error, the same margin needs to apply to the other card in the comparison from the test. A you really trying to argue that the data for the 1080 might have an error of significance, but the other data for the other cards doesn't?


Where do you get that he missed it? Because he says that it only wins at 1080p? What, do you consider the 1440p win by 0.1 fps, which is a 0.1% win anything but within margin of error? And the 0.9% loss at 2160p is what? A win upside down?

And I am the one splitting hairs? You're being ridiculous.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Was thinking this might be the card for 4k. I guess high settings should be ok at 4k. Need to upgrade from 1440p, been like forever on that


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> As of now, with the reference design and cooler, going from a max boost of 1850 Mhz (TechPowerUP actually says 1898 Mhz, but let's go with something lower) to 2.1 Ghz is a 13.5% overclock. The Fury X goes on average from 1050 to 1150 Mhz (9.5%) and isn't considered a good overclocker, so while better, we're not exactly looking at anything stellar for now.


Other sites could only get their card from 2000mhz-2065mhz.

If this is the typical overclock potential of the founder's card, and the benchmarks shown are cards boosting up to 1900mhz, then I'm surprised people aren't screaming and going crazy about the cards only overclocking 5-10%.

Fury was crucified for such performance (then again it got called an overclocker's dream lol)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I was simply pointing out with that post that the chart only showed a very small advantage over the 980 SLI at 1080 P and did not beat 980 SLI at the other two resolutions as he was claiming. Postal jumped in and implied I missed the other resolutions but he missed that the 1080 didn't win at those other resolutions as the original poster claimed.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

OCN hardly changes even after all these years haha. People get so serious and mean to each other over GPUs.

It's a great upgrade for older card owners. If you have a Titan or a 980 ti or even just a 980, it may not be worth the upgrade for you. If you think it is, more power to you. Or you can wait for the 1080Ti.

Something like AC Unity at 4k on a single card that usessomething like 35% less wattage than my current 6990 is something I'm personally super interested in so I'm jumping on the card now. I'm looking forward to what EVGA offers but I really don't buy that all these 3rd party cards will be cheaper, if by much.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Other sites could only get their card from 2000mhz-2065mhz.
> 
> If this is the typical overclock potential of the founder's card, and the benchmarks shown are cards boosting up to 1900mhz, then I'm surprised people aren't screaming and going crazy about the cards only overclocking 5-10%.
> 
> Fury was crucified for such performance (then again it got called an overclocker's dream lol)


As I speculated weeks ago, it appears that Nvidia used most of the OC headroom in its stock boost clocks to make the card as fast as possible for the crappy reviewers that don't OC. I was called angry and salty for that and assured that the card would do 2500MHz on air easily, since the announcement test was doing 2100MHz at "only" 67C. We see how that turned out and how the goalposts have since been shifted...


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Other sites could only get their card from 2000mhz-2065mhz.
> 
> If this is the typical overclock potential of the founder's card, and the benchmarks shown are cards boosting up to 1900mhz, then I'm surprised people aren't screaming and going crazy about the cards only overclocking 5-10%.
> 
> Fury was crucified for such performance (then again it got called an overclocker's dream lol)


It's the symbolic 2 Ghz mark exerting a sort of reality distortion field.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I was simply pointing out with that post that the chart only showed a very small advantage over the 980 SLI at 1080 P and did not beat 980 SLI at the other two resolutions as he was claiming. Postal jumped in and implied I missed the other resolutions but he missed that the 1080 didn't win at those other resolutions as the original poster claimed.


Bingo! And even if you had missed them, you would still be right and his post wouldn't make much sense. I mean, he's pointing out that he thinks that you missed those two other resolutions for what? Because after looking at them you're right anyway? So what was his post for?


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> As of now, with the reference design and cooler, going from a max boost of 1850 Mhz (TechPowerUP actually says 1898 Mhz, but let's go with something lower) to 2.1 Ghz is a 13.5% overclock. The Fury X goes on average from 1050 to 1150 Mhz (9.5%) and isn't considered a good overclocker, so while better, we're not exactly looking at anything stellar for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Other sites could only get their card from 2000mhz-2065mhz.
> 
> If this is the typical overclock potential of the founder's card, and the benchmarks shown are cards boosting up to 1900mhz, then I'm surprised people aren't screaming and going crazy about the cards only overclocking 5-10%.
> 
> Fury was crucified for such performance (then again it got called an overclocker's dream lol)
Click to expand...

This is nVidia we're talking about, their power of marketing has them on top regardless of how badly overpriced they are.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> There will reportedly be four versions of the GeForce GTX 1080: the Founder's Edition (reference edition), the normal AIB card (air cooled), the custom AIB card (air cooled) and then the custom AIB cards (watercooled)


So does this mean the crappy version. Will have low boost clock and not oc high and will be $599. While the custom cards will be over $699.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> This is nVidia we're talking about, their power of marketing has them on top regardless of how badly overpriced they are.


We may see custom variants maxing out after manual OC at 2150-2200mhz it's hard to know how the architecture will react to higher voltage.

My guess is that they are already pushing the limits, which is freakin high at 2.1ghz.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

It really does illustrate how important being first is with these generational upgrades. Had AMD released Polaris 10 first and it performed similarly to the 1080 the reviewers would've had no choice but to commend them for their efforts. But as usual AMD is late to the party and has to sit by and watch while the reviewers fawn all over this 15% upgrade for even more money than the 980 TI. I know it won't happen, but I wish AMD would drop a Polaris 10 that was a little faster than the 1080. It would be interesting to see how the reviewers tried to downplay that card in comparison to the 1080.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> As I speculated weeks ago, it appears that Nvidia used most of the OC headroom in its stock boost clocks to make the card as fast as possible for the crappy reviewers that don't OC. I was called angry and salty for that and assured that the card would do 2500MHz on air easily, since the announcement test was doing 2100MHz at "only" 67C. We see how that turned out and how the goalposts have since been shifted...


Well people did notice VSync seemed to be on, and I definitely said a few times don't look at Fire Strike temps because the benches are too short.

But I would NOT have guessed nVidia would stoop as low as cranking the fan *to 100%* and proudly present that result. I mean,








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> FYI, Tom Petersen just confirmed that *the demo unit at the launch event was the FE on air, with the blower fan at 100%. That explains the 67 °C temps.* Jacob from EVGA did a Doom play stream with the fan at 70% (in a cooler setup) and the GPU was at 60-62 °C. So basically be prepared to have the fan on a manual fan curve and not auto if using the stock blower cooler. It isn't anything special.
> 
> Edit: Got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'd


----------



## escalibur




----------



## 44TZL




----------



## outofmyheadyo

What are u guys talkin about, arent all evga hybrid cards ref designs ive seen some do 1636 mhz, the problem in 980ti case is the cooler.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*


Nice try, but I don't think that is exactly what is happening here.

There's a difference between people not being impressed and calling it bad. There is also a difference between sites calling it pretty good and outright handing it Editor's choice and Recommended awards.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Other sites could only get their card from 2000mhz-2065mhz.
> 
> If this is the typical overclock potential of the founder's card, and the benchmarks shown are cards boosting up to 1900mhz, then I'm surprised people aren't screaming and going crazy about the cards only overclocking 5-10%.
> 
> Fury was crucified for such performance (then again it got called an overclocker's dream lol)


Yep, people see the elevated clock speeds and forget that they are a product of the design. That's where the lion's share of the performance increase is coming from and it may be that the FE only ever offers Fiji-like headroom. It will be interesting to see how the architecture fares with AIB cards.


----------



## Shaded War

This will be a welcome upgrade over my 970, especially the surround monitor and VR upgrades. It will easily double my FPS in most cases and produce better image quality at the same time. Cant wait for AIB partners to show some custom designs for sale.


----------



## Mech0z

I could accept it if it was priced properly, but charging 980ti for it in the US and 150€ more in the Europe compared to 980ti then its just stupid when you know its "just" a medium sized card.

Wonder if full Pascal will push the price down to a more acceptable range or just charge an obscene amount for 1080 ti, damm I am glad AMD is still alive, hope 480x delivers better performance than the rumours have it, and is priced at 250$


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Nice try, but I don't think that is exactly what is happening here.
> 
> There's a difference between people not being impressed and calling it bad. There is also a difference between sites calling it pretty good and outright handing it Editor's choice and Recommend awards.


I agree 100%. I personally am unimpressed by this 1080 but concede that it is still a very good card. You can do both.


----------



## pez

So am I missing something here? What exactly are people upset about?

Power consumption is down, performance meets or exceeds the 980Ti (sometimes by a good bit) and it's a single GPU solution. In SLI, it should theoretically do 4K justice. If DX12 is going to be as good for SLI/Crossifre as it says, that only helps it. If partner boards do end up around the ~$599 price point, I don't see why there's any reason to fret.

Ultimately, the TechPowerUp review makes me feel better about going SLI with my 970s. However, I'm curious for 1070 reviews. I'd love to see it trade blows with the 980Ti. At it's price point, I could very well see myself going for 1070 SLI.


----------



## Clovertail100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> *Nice try,* but I don't think that is exactly what is happening here.
> 
> *There's* a difference between *people* not being impressed and *calling it bad.*


Wow, yet another example of an AMD fan desperate to say something bad about this card despite it being better in every possible way.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*


What clock speeds were the cards running at?

I don't see a 37% gain here









On some of those games there was basically no gain over the 980ti.

Oh Open GL.........................


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mookster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> *Nice try,* but I don't think that is exactly what is happening here.
> 
> *There's* a difference between *people* not being impressed and *calling it bad.*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, yet another example of an AMD fan desperate to say something bad about this card despite it being better in every possible way.
Click to expand...

? Please elaborate.

I'm not really an AMD fan. Not a Nvidia fan either, but I do have more Nvidia cards than AMD ones. In any case I criticise them both when I think it's due.

This is a 28nm -> 16nm transition, I expected more for the price they are asking. In that regard I find it more meritable what they managed to pull off with Maxwell on the same 28nm node. So much so I bought one of the first ones.

Edit: Oh, you're joking. Sorry, I'm a bit tired. Too much GPU tea for today I guess.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> What clock speeds were the cards running at?
> 
> I don't see a 37% gain here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On some of those games there was basically no gain over the 980ti.


He never mentioned clocks (duh) so I would assume both were at stock. Could've used that info. GG Logan...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> ? Please elaborate.
> 
> I'm not really an AMD fan. Not a Nvidia fan either, but I do have more Nvidia cards than AMD ones. In any case I criticise them both when I think it's due.


It was a joke to illustrate how Nvidia fanboys would perceive your post.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> He never mentioned clocks (duh) so I would assume both were at stock. Could've used that info. GG Logan...


It says overclocked 1080 vs 980ti? So does that imply only the 1080 is OC'd?

Who knows lol


----------



## Clovertail100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> It was a joke to illustrate how Nvidia fanboys would perceive your post.


I wish I could do a whole segment of those, but the Gods would never allow it.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> ? Please elaborate.
> 
> I'm not really an AMD fan. Not a Nvidia fan either, but I do have more Nvidia cards than AMD ones. In any case I criticise them both when I think it's due.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a joke to illustrate how Nvidia fanboys would perceive your post.
Click to expand...

I guess you're right. And I guess I'm tired. I'm going to take a GTX 1080 break for a few hours. Till later!


----------



## th3illusiveman

So were paying X80 Ti prices for the basic X80 cards now? Lol, Nvidia is back at it again with the money grabs!

Then again, when your competitor is as inept as AMD, you pretty much have free reign over the market. At least jen hsun can buy his 20th ferrari with the profits from this.

Unfortunately this will be my next card in a months time if AMD don't send a clear message that they have an answer. My 290x is getting long in tooth.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> So were paying X80 Ti prices for the basic X80 cards now? Lol, Nvidia is back at it again with the money grabs!
> 
> Then again, when your competitor is as inept as AMD, you pretty much have free reign over the market. At least jen hsun can buy his 20th ferrari with the profits from this.
> 
> Unfortunately this will be my next card in a months time if AMD don't send a clear message that they have an answer. My 290x is getting long in tooth.


It's actually $50 more expensive than the 980 TI if you want to get reference. Gotta pay to play!


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> So were paying X80 Ti prices for the basic X80 cards now? Lol, Nvidia is back at it again with the money grabs!
> 
> Then again, when your competitor is as inept as AMD, you pretty much have free reign over the market. At least jen hsun can buy his 20th ferrari with the profits from this.
> 
> Unfortunately this will be my next card in a months time if AMD don't send a clear message that they have an answer. My 290x is getting long in tooth.


That money is probably better spent at a dentist.


----------



## KeepWalkinG

Lets wait few months for Vega + HBM 2. Already now there are no new games and is boring.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Nice try, but I don't think that is exactly what is happening here.
> 
> There's a difference between people not being impressed and calling it bad. There is also a difference between sites calling it pretty good and outright handing it Editor's choice and Recommended awards.


Umm, no, that's EXACTLY what's going on here....


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> So were paying X80 Ti prices for the basic X80 cards now? Lol, Nvidia is back at it again with the money grabs!
> 
> Then again, when your competitor is as inept as AMD, you pretty much have free reign over the market. At least jen hsun can buy his 20th ferrari with the profits from this.
> 
> Unfortunately this will be my next card in a months time if AMD don't send a clear message that they have an answer. My 290x is getting long in tooth.


Unless you paid $600 for your 980Ti when it was released, no....also, they had $700 980s and $900 980Tis....


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You're hanging in there with that $600 unicorn card aren't you? I don't know why you keep going on about it to be honest, the classifieds that you are getting are certainly not gonna be any $600.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You're hanging in there with that $600 unicorn card aren't you? I don't know why you keep going on about it to be honest, the classifieds that you are getting are certainly not gonna be any $600.


Y ou are correct, same went for the 980 and 980Ti. also, I am giving facts, you are talking....


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeepWalkinG*
> 
> Lets wait *few months for Vega + HBM 2*. Already now there are no new games and is boring.


Can I have your crystal ball, m8 ? Or the time machine at least ?


----------



## carlhil2

I don't know, I think guys think that they are invisible. if you have an AMD gpu, and, you are in a nVIDIA thread bashing their gpu, it isn't hard to put 2 and 2 together. one guy even admitted that he was hoping for a 1080 fail, Lol, can't make this up. yet, you have some who get mad and start calling names because the rest are skeptical of your criticism... again, agendas, agendas everywhere.....I am done even trying to reason with you dudes, carry on, soldiers...


----------



## duganator

Coming from a single 970 @ 1440p 144hz I'm super excited for this card. Can't wait for the custom versions.


----------



## ChevChelios

Ive seen some pople here state they would buy a DUAL-GPU P10 (like a ~485X2 / 495X2) over a 1080 at the same performance/price JUST to stick it to Nvidia

ppl willing to deal with the absolute crap that is CF just not to get an Nvidia card

surreal


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> Ive seen some pople here state they would buy a DUAL-GPU P10 (like a ~485X2 / 495X2) over a 1080 at the same performance/price JUST to stick it to Nvidia
> 
> ppl willing to deal with the absolute crap that is CF just not to get an Nvidia card
> 
> surreal


you are really stretching your mouth there lol

talking without a single clue shows a person that is dangerously lacking common sense


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Coming from a single 970 @ 1440p 144hz I'm super excited for this card. Can't wait for the custom versions.


Should be a very nice upgrade for you! You'll just need $699!


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Should be a very nice upgrade for you! You'll just need $699!


and liquid helium


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So am I missing something here? What exactly are people upset about?
> 
> Power consumption is down, performance meets or exceeds the 980Ti (sometimes by a good bit) and it's a single GPU solution. In SLI, it should theoretically do 4K justice. If DX12 is going to be as good for SLI/Crossifre as it says, that only helps it. If partner boards do end up around the ~$599 price point, I don't see why there's any reason to fret.
> 
> Ultimately, the TechPowerUp review makes me feel better about going SLI with my 970s. However, I'm curious for 1070 reviews. I'd love to see it trade blows with the 980Ti. At it's price point, I could very well see myself going for 1070 SLI.


i would say 99% here are upset about the price. no one is denying that 1080 is a great card (except a few fanatical weirdos), but that price is just too much.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> you are really stretching your mouth there lol
> 
> talking without a single clue shows a person that is dangerously lacking common sense


Im just reporting what I saw


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> Im just reporting what I saw


in order for you to report something you saw and then conclude what you said you have to actually see any p10 in action...

have you ? can you provide us with any clue link site fact? no? the same thing as you did yesterday again? yes? hmm


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> in order for you to report something you saw and then conclude what you said you have to actually see any p10 in action...
> 
> have you ? can you provide us with any clue link site fact? no? the same thing as you did yesterday again? yes? hmm


Ive provided plenty of links in this very thread tho


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The 1080 is a good card and is the fastest one in the world right now. That doesn't mean that it is beyond criticism however. The pricing and over-the-top hype is what is killing it for me.


----------



## XenoRad

Will we be expecting a GTX 1080 Ti or a new Titan in the not so far future? Or will these cards only materialize if AMD poses a challenge with their new high end cards?


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> Ive provided plenty of links in this very thread tho


you provided plenty links of what?
you are basicly comparing a card that isnt out with a card that is out
the very same thing you did again yesterday
isnt time to stop spreading fud?
you dont know nothing about polaris infact NO ONE does claiming you know something is just lol


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> i would say 99% here are upset about the price. no one is denying that 1080 is a great card (except a few fanatical weirdos), but that price is just too much.


Is this based on the $599 price point or the $699 price point? I'm definitely skeptical myself that we are going to see many cards at the actual $599 price point. At $599, however, I guess I'm not understanding why this would be bad considering I remember my GTX 780 being around $500 on sale and after rebate after some months.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XenoRad*
> 
> Will we be expecting a GTX 1080 Ti or a new Titan in the not so far future? Or will these cards only materialize if AMD poses a challenge with their new high end cards?


new titan in 6 months at $1299 and 1080Ti in 9-10 months at $899


----------



## Terrorblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The 1080 is a good card and is the fastest one in the world right now. That doesn't mean that it is beyond criticism however. The pricing and over-the-top hype is what is killing it for me.


U and other ppl always talk about the price but actually this is price tag for FE a.k.a Fanboy Edition right? We still have a 600 bucks version with same performance right?


----------



## ChevChelios

this card is for enthusiasts who cant wait at all + an advertisement for the 1070

with how powerful 1080 is - even a cut down 1080 at $400-450 will be a sweet deal to many a gamer


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Is this based on the $599 price point or the $699 price point? I'm definitely skeptical myself that we are going to see many cards at the actual $599 price point. At $599, however, I guess I'm not understanding why this would be bad considering I remember my GTX 780 being around $500 on sale and after rebate after some months.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrorblade*
> 
> U and other ppl always talk about the price but actually this is price tag for FE a.k.a Fanboy Edition right? We still have a 600 bucks version with same performance right?


all talks here are based on reviews of product priced $699. there is no $599 GTX1080s at this time.


----------



## Terrorblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> all talks here are based on reviews of product priced $699. there is no $599 GTX1080s at this time.


Yes it is, FE is just a REF version with a brand new cooler and a back plate. Normal version will have same performance with it because they both have the same specification. Maybe there will be a minor differrent in OC capacity and Temprature.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> all talks here are based on reviews of product priced $699. there is no $599 GTX1080s at this time.


Yeah. I can see the complaints for that. As long as partners price it at the $599 price point, I think it'll be a contender for an upgrade on my end







.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> ppl willing to deal with the absolute crap that is CF just not to get an Nvidia card


CF is significantly more reliable and had better scaled already months back. Compared to SLI, it's vastly superior. I know it escapes you lower-grade-pay guys at Nvidia, but it's true.

The real problem is DX11 and modern engines don't work always nice with AFR, which applies to SLI and CF. Fortunatelly, that can and will happen with DX12, which Nvidia is skipping for yet another generation. Hopefully, a new architecture supporting parallel async shaders will get Nvidia back on track technologically wise since we're not sure if Nvidia will be able to battle superior GCN architecture with raw power for much longer, especially when AMD publishes their 14nm cards.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> CF is significantly more reliable and had better scaled already months back. Compared to SLI, it's vastly superior.


rofl

they're both craptastic (yes, SLI as well







)

especially when they dont have proper support ready for games on launch day

oh and that wonderful stutter


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I don't know, I think guys think that they are invisible. if you have an AMD gpu, and, you are in a nVIDIA thread bashing their gpu, it isn't hard to put 2 and 2 together. one guy even admitted that he was hoping for a 1080 fail, Lol, can't make this up. yet, you have some who get mad and start calling names because the rest are skeptical of your criticism... again, agendas, agendas everywhere.....I am *done even trying to reason with you dudes*, carry on, soldiers...


no one really cares tho.


----------



## ChevChelios

http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/geforce-gtx-1080-test/11/#diagramm-ashes-of-the-singularity-async-compute
http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/geforce-gtx-1080-test/11/#diagramm-ashes-of-the-singularity-async-compute_2

^ ~40-45% difference here with 980Ti compared to the 30%+ difference in other titles

that 10-15% comes from _somewhere_


----------



## variant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, you forgot the source. And they must be really credible considering that they apparently the FE would be available this week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And even if the AIB cards do release on the 27th, I can't wait to see what you have to say when you see the pricing!


Well, AIB suppliers were always suppose to have cards available at the same time... the only catch is they are also $699 FE cards.


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/geforce-gtx-1080-test/11/#diagramm-ashes-of-the-singularity-async-compute
> 
> ^ ~45% difference here with 980Ti compared to the 30%+ difference in other titles
> 
> that 15% comes from _somewhere_


love the regression


----------



## ChevChelios

love the improved performance in AotS DX12/Async

I know how important that title and Async is to some


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/geforce-gtx-1080-test/11/#diagramm-ashes-of-the-singularity-async-compute
> http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/geforce-gtx-1080-test/11/#diagramm-ashes-of-the-singularity-async-compute_2
> 
> ^ ~40-45% difference here with 980Ti compared to the 30%+ difference in other titles
> 
> that 10-15% comes from _somewhere_


What are you showing us? The whopping lead the 1080 has over the Fury?


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> What are you showing us? The whopping 5% lead the 1080 has over the Fury?


cant read ?

I know ppl like to scream "bruteforce", but bruteforce accounts for ~30% over stock 980Ti, not 40-45%

also check your math son, its ~5 fps in 4K, not 5%


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> love the improved performance in AotS DX12/Async
> 
> I know how important that title and Async is to some


indeed it is improved(i was expecting at least 10-15% from amd but meh) but till 1440p after that the card simply doesnt have steam and its again 2 -3% behind of its own score just like 980ti is on async


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> cant read ?
> 
> I know ppl like to scream "bruteforce", but bruteforce accounts for ~30% over stock 980Ti, not 40-45%
> 
> also check your math son, its ~5 fps in 4K, not 5%


They've improved but really the card should be significantly beating the Fury now shouldn't it?

Vega (even possibly cheaper Polaris) will destroy the 1080 in Ashes.

I couldn't even be bothered doing the maths that's why I edited my reply almost instantly.

My maths is, it beats the fury by stuff all.


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> They've improved but really the card should be significantly beating the Fury now shouldn't it?
> 
> Vega (even possibly cheaper Polaris) will destroy the 1080 in Ashes.
> 
> I couldn't even be bothered doing the maths that's why I edited my reply almost instantly.
> 
> My maths is, it beats the fury by stuff all.


in dx12 i dont think you will need to wait for vega to destroy 1080...


----------



## ChevChelios

so if you like to wait (a lot) and only play AotS and nothing else then yeah I guess 1080 sucks then


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> so if you like to wait (a lot) and only play AotS and nothing else then yeah I guess 1080 sucks then


lol no it's just a sign of things to come in DX12 and Async.

AOTS sucks I bought it played it for a couple of hours then refunded it.


----------



## Menta

1080 gtx 800 EUROS

1070 gtx 500 euros.

There is a lot of rumors that these are the prices in Europe.not cool


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> so if you like to wait (a lot) and only play AotS and nothing else then yeah I guess 1080 sucks then


well 1080 on dx12 in general isnt really the jump you expected it to be now is it its still on 8-10%


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> 1080 gtx 800 EUROS
> 
> 1070 gtx 500 euros.
> 
> There is a lot of rumors that these are the prices in Europe.not cool


could be worse in india is 1200 dollars


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/geforce-gtx-1080-test/11/#diagramm-ashes-of-the-singularity-async-compute
> http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/geforce-gtx-1080-test/11/#diagramm-ashes-of-the-singularity-async-compute_2
> 
> ^ ~40-45% difference here with 980Ti compared to the 30%+ difference in other titles
> 
> that 10-15% comes from _somewhere_


Did you just prove that 1080 has failed fixing async?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> could be worse in india is 1200 dollars


CURRENCY PRICE
BRITISH POUND £619 GBP
US DOLLARS $699 USD
EURO €657 EUR
GERMANY €789 EUR
FRANCE €789 EUR
SERBIAN DINAR RSD 96,900
CZECH KORUNA CZK 21,400
DANISH KRONE DKK 6,150
HUNGARIAN FORINT HUF 259,850
NORWEGIAN KRONE NOK 7,599
POLISH ZLOTY PLN 3,599
ROMANIAN NEW LEI RON 3,499
RUSSIAN ROUBLE RUB 54,990
INDIAN RUPEE INR 63,250
SWEDISH KRONA SEK 7,699
TURKISH LIRA ZAR 13,599
SOUTH AFRICAN RAND TRY 2,850
SWITZERLAND CHF 790
UAE AED 2,850


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> well 1080 on dx12 in general isnt really the jump you expected it to be now is it


it *is* an improvement over Maxwell DX12 which is all that I expected

also I dont see many DX12-only games in the next few years, because such games are W10 exclusive and they would shut out all Win 7/8 users of which there are still *a lot*

those games need to run on Win7/8/DX11 as well to sell better and the DX11 performance shines on Nvidia (and will continue to shine) while DX12 performance on Pascal is acceptable-ish


----------



## Terrorblade

In my Country it is 800$ (after taxes, bla bla) for this version, same price with some custom 980TI like Asus Strix or MSI Gaming. Should i buy it now or wait for 600$ version?


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Did you just prove that 1080 has failed fixing async?


yep it "failed" by pulling an additional 10-15% increase over Maxwells DX12/async


----------



## Ban13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> yep it "failed" by pulling an additional 10-15% increase over Maxwells DX12/async


Come on, it runs worse on DX12 than on DX11, even if before it ran 5% worse and now only 2% worse. Meanwhile Fury X runs 10% better on DX12.


----------



## The-Beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The-Beast*
> 
> Definitely not looking like a $600 card to me. Allowing anyone Intel, Nvidia, AMD to Index price to performance is the dumbest thing we can do as consumers.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the dumbest thing is to feel that you must buy something that you don't really want. buy what YOU want....
Click to expand...

Buying what I want can be prohibited by the actions of others. If people buy something worth X for Z, then we are less likely to return to X being worth X.

I can't buy a game without bugs in it anymore, because people are willing to buy games with bugs in them.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ban13*
> 
> Come on, it runs worse on DX12 than on DX11, even if before it ran 5% worse and now only 2% worse. Meanwhile Fury X runs 10% better on DX12.


which has nothing to do at all with what I said

also it ran better in 1440p on DX12 async then in DX11 --> http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/geforce-gtx-1080-test/11/#diagramm-ashes-of-the-singularity-async-compute_2


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> it *is* an improvement over Maxwell DX12 which is all that I expected
> 
> also I dont see many DX12-only games in the next few years, because such games are W10 exclusive and they would shut out all Win 7/8 users of which there are still *a lot*
> 
> those games need to run on Win7/8/DX11 as well to sell better and the DX11 performance shines on Nvidia (and will continue to shine) while DX12 performance on Pascal is acceptable-ish


if you take out the usual nvidia games arma3/ark that will never get any proper dx12 treatment the big rest of 2016 is on dx12.. we have like what? 5 dx12 now? 2 of them were a complete disaster two is on a genre that most people dont like and one was broken on nvidia
i fail to see how you will wait years for it but ok


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> yep it "failed" by pulling an additional 10-15% increase over Maxwells DX12/async


so having clear signs of regression after 1440p isnt fail?or suddenly now 4k doesnt matter?


----------



## Menta

I wont buy graphics cards at those prices.Maxwell prices where OK i suppose in a market where there is no real competition. but 800€ for 1080 and 500€ for 1070 i wont bite if those prices are correct and i am starting to think they are!


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrorblade*
> 
> In my Country it is 800$ (after taxes, bla bla) for this version, same price with some custom 980TI like Asus Strix or MSI Gaming. Should i buy it now or wait for 600$ version?


wait ofc, better yet, wait for Ti or Vega.

Import taxes in here also could make this fe or custom cards go north of $ 700


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> wait ofc, better yet, wait for Ti or Vega.
> 
> Import taxes in here also could make this fe or custom cards go north of $ 700


its the usual
"here the new king" 700
when the competition catchs up
"here the new king" ti 800
when the competition is near
"here the ultimate king titan 1000
literally this is what nvidia is doing since they introduced ti variants


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> but 800€ for 1080 and 500€ for 1070 i wont bite if those prices are correct and i am starting to think they are!


Not really sure where you got €800 from partners' $599.


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> in dx12 i dont think you will need to wait for vega to destroy 1080...


Every title vega destroys 1080 in will also be the title in which 1080 may as well destroy Vega on anything but top tier CPUs in Dx11.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ban13*
> 
> Come on, it runs worse on DX12 than on DX11, even if before it ran 5% worse and now only 2% worse. Meanwhile Fury X runs 10% better on DX12.


That's more of a tribute to how bad AMD's Dx11 support is, rather than a tribute to how good Dx12 support on Fury X is.


----------



## Terrorblade

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> wait ofc, better yet, *wait forTi or Vega*.
> 
> Import taxes in here also could make this fe or custom cards go north of $ 700


Lol, It is too long from now bro, and what if 1080TI will come with a price tag about 1000$?. 'll buy a new card in next month, and if there is no thing new, it must be 1080.


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> Every title vega destroys 1080 in will also be the title in which 1080 may as well destroy Vega on anything but top tier CPUs in Dx11.
> *That's more of a tribute to how bad AMD's Dx11 support is*, rather than a tribute to how good Dx12 support on Fury X is.


you mean besides the fact on that the chart fury x is on par on dx11 with 980ti?
yeah very bad support


----------



## Ban13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> That's more of a tribute to how bad AMD's Dx11 support is, rather than a tribute to how good Dx12 support on Fury X is.


Sure it is.. It still beats GTX 980ti in DX11. The **** are these forums...


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> it *is* an improvement over Maxwell DX12 which is all that I expected
> 
> also I dont see many DX12-only games in the next few years, because such games are W10 exclusive and they would shut out all Win 7/8 users of which there are still *a lot*
> 
> those games need to run on Win7/8/DX11 as well to sell better and the DX11 performance shines on Nvidia (and will continue to shine) while DX12 performance on Pascal is acceptable-ish


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> yep it "failed" by pulling an additional 10-15% increase over Maxwells DX12/async


Hmm, Is it that you're blind or just trying to make yourself look as such?


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> the big rest of 2016 is on dx12.. we have like what? 5 dx12 now?


examples ?

I dont see anything worth having on DX12 yet .. (1) AotS aka Async benchmark: The game, (2) Hitman (does it have a DX11 mode ?) and (3) a broken DX12 patch in Tomb Raider 2 ?

is that what you buy a GCN for atm ? in hopes future AAA games will all gain notable fps increases in DX12 over DX11 ? What if they dont ? What do then ?









I mean *if* GCN DX11 performance was on par or very very close to Maxwell/Pascal across the board then it would be a no brainer to get GCN, but its not ...

that said 500 EUR price for 1070 is horrible, but I blame Europe for that, not necessarily Nvidia









Polaris 10 still can snatch the sales crown with a very good price


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Not really sure where you got €800 from partners' $599.


What Nvidia says and what actually happens are two different stories in Europe and specially in some specific countries(smaller markets). These are the prices i am hearing from some retailers in my country,anyway 500 for a 1070 wont be the go to card after all







assuming this happens i hope not.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Hmm, Is it that you're blind or just trying to make yourself look as such?


50.1 / 34.1

and take a look at the 1440p

Quote:


> you mean besides the fact on that the chart fury x is on par on dx11 with 980ti?
> yeah very bad support


really ? because I clearly see Fury X losing to Titan X/980Ti in games like RotTR DX11 and Witcher 3

and thats *before* you take into account the big OC capability of Maxwell vs non-existent of Fury X

good factory OCed 980Ti *trashes* Fury X in DX11


----------



## XxOsurfer3xX

This card is a beast in 4K, but too expensive in my opinion. NVDIA trying to milk us as always, I'm in dare need of a new card, but I will wait to see what AMD has to offer. This pricing BS cannot stand, the FE edition thing is ridiculous, charging more for a reference model.... rly?


----------



## ChevChelios

being fair though Polaris 10 can be a good overclocker so that issue can be fixed


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> 50.1 / 34.1
> 
> and take a look at the 1440p
> really ? becuase I clearly see Fury X losing to Titan X/980Ti in games like RotTR DX11 and Witcher 3


Meh Witcher 3 and Tomb raider.........I buy a GPU and keep it for a couple of years, new games that come out during that time are what I'm going to be worrying about.


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ban13*
> 
> Sure it is.. It still beats GTX 980ti in DX11. The **** are these forums...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> you mean besides the fact on that the chart fury x is on par on dx11 with 980ti?
> yeah very bad support


With brute force, not to mention that most of 980tis beat reference 980ti. Fury X only competes with it, however.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> 50.1 / 34.1


OK, let me try: DirectX12 async shader execution, if supported, will be faster than without async usage. That's the very base of what async does. Also, DX12 offers improvement in performance when using more queues...

What I see on this graph is:

- 1080 is slower in DX12 than DX11, which is a proof that Nvidia messed something up with the card or driver significantly or that it lacks proper config
- 1080 is not faster with async than without which is a proof that 1080 is yet another Nvidia architecture incapable of properly supporting async

Now, I am really sorry for you guys, but don't blaim me for that. You should've redesigned the chip on time, not to be stuck with the old design so deep into 2016 and 2017 so the only thing you can do is raise clocks to almost 2GHz. If 1080Ti comes out with 3840 cores, we're going to have another Fermi furnace, a resemblance of AMD's notorious Series 200/300..


----------



## airfathaaaaa

im going to list only the games that were actually dx12....

1)aots
2)hitman
3)forza
4)gow (to some extent)
5)qb
rotr was and is broken for both companies as is the arma 3 patch and the ark "patch
1)aots is the best example of dx12 so far using almost anything
2)hitman with rtc is unplayable for both companies without it its good enough
3) forza is a very well written game (obviously since ms didnt have any saying on the dev of it lol)
4)gow well lol hbao with dx12 made a scenario that even a 960 was faster than a fury x lol just lol
5) qb having immense compute on it naturally was regressing quite a lot on nvidia and still does thats why those sites that listed it and put 980ti close to fury x didnt even bother to actually bench it at all...
(wish we had fable







)
now for the rest
m.e 2
bf1
d.e
w.d 2
kow (not so big for mainstream users tho)
s.c (well the squadron 42 if they actually launch it this year...)


----------



## ChevChelios

Fury X is not the card for DX11

P10 might be

and whether the immediate future will be DX12 heavy or not - noone knows

DX12 is also more then just async


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> 1080 is slower in DX12 than DX11


nope, faster in 1440p


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> OK, let me try: DirectX12 async shader execution, if supported, will be faster than without async usage. That's the very base of what async does. Also, DX12 offers improvement in performance when using more queues...
> 
> What I see on this graph is:
> 
> - 1080 is slower in DX12 than DX11, which is a proof that Nvidia messed something up with the card or driver significantly or that it lacks proper config
> - 1080 is not faster with async than without which is a proof that 1080 is yet another Nvidia architecture incapable of properly supporting async
> 
> Now, I am really sorry for you guys, but don't blaim me for that. You should've redesigned the chip on time, not to be stuck with the old design so deep into 2016 and 2017 so the only thing you can do is raise clocks to almost 2GHz. If 1080Ti comes out with 3840 cores, we're going to have another Fermi furnace, a resemblance of AMD's notorious Series 200/300..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> nope, faster in 1440p


You're talking to a senior graphics engineer, not an average fanboy. Stop creating FUD and manipulate words.

*Can you read that graph or not?*


----------



## mohit9206

When was the last time a graphics card launch had massive hype going into and actually delivered on the hype? You could say AMD 5xxx series and Nvidia 8xxx series maybe? Pascal certainly doesn't meet the hype.


----------



## ChevChelios

if you cant see that in that AotS bench in 1440p the 1080 has DX12 Async > DX12 > DX11 then I cant help ya

also my original point was about the impressive increase over Maxwell and you shifted the goal posts


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Not really sure where you got €800 from partners' $599.
> 
> 
> 
> What Nvidia says and what actually happens are two different stories in Europe and specially in some specific countries(smaller markets). These are the prices i am hearing from some retailers in my country,anyway 500 for a 1070 wont be the go to card after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> assuming this happens i hope not.
Click to expand...

New cards are always slightly more expensive due to initial offer vs demand. Skylake was also much cheaper in Europe during the first 2-3 weeks because we got a lot more units than the US did. After a while, prices normalized.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> if you cant see that in that AotS bench in 1440p the 1080 has DX12 Async > DX12 > DX11 then I cant help ya
> 
> also my original point was about the impressive increase over Maxwell and you shifted the goal posts


You're not well grounded in math and statistics, right? You should realize that difference in 1080 and 1440 is under 3% which is not an improvement but can be included in rounding errors. Async should have the similar impact it has with Fury - 10%, not <3%. It simply doesn't work.

And, of course 1080 is significantly faster than 980Ti. Memory compression improved, better preemption, raw power - all that helps a lot. It was never in question that 1080 is a very fast card worth a jump.

Just many things Nvidia claimed, like async, faster-than-980sli, 67°[email protected], and similar really are not true.


----------



## ChevChelios

lots of EU prices are often awful in my experience (or maybe its just where I live)

cant help it


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> When was the last time a graphics card launch had massive hype going into and actually delivered on the hype? You could say AMD 5xxx series and Nvidia 8xxx series maybe? Pascal certainly doesn't meet the hype.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> lots of EU prices are often awful in my experience (or maybe its just where I live)
> 
> cant help it


TTIP will help there. Where do you live to have such awful prices?


----------



## Nizzen

Nobody plays AOTS, we just have it for benchmarking LOL


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Nobody plays AOTS, we just have it for benchmarking LOL


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tajoh111*
> 
> I wish some editor would have the balls to write an article to not buy a founders edition card. Review websites are not going to do it, because that's asking a bit too much from them..


The hell you talkin' about, 3/4 of the reviewers have said there's no reason to buy an FE card, hence why all their priceerformance comparisons are for the $599 msrp
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someguy316*
> 
> These cards look amazing but are ridiculously priced compared to the Radeon HD5000 and GTX 500 era cards.


Cost 20% more, than the 580 did.

But we've had almost 10% inflation since then(2010~2016 US dollars)

So not really as crazy as people are trying to make it out to be.


----------



## Calibos

Are we sure some AIB cards will have better power delivery and 8+6 pin power connectors. Has any AIB outright confirmed that? I don't care if the AIB is the same price as the FE as long as it has the extra power that is seemingly required to hit the 2400-2500 clockspeeds. Doesn't matter what the cooler is because I'd be removing it and fitting an AIO water cooler with an adapter anyway.

BTW, now that the NDA is gone, has anyone posted comparison pics of the 980/980ti/1080 PCB's so we might get some clues about how much modding if any needs to be done to aftermarket coolers or AIO brackets to get them to fit to a 1080.


----------



## ChevChelios

vast majority of the reviews I saw praise the chip and the performance while being neutral/negative to the ~$699 price and the FE


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> New cards are always slightly more expensive due to initial offer vs demand. Skylake was also much cheaper in Europe during the first 2-3 weeks because we got a lot more units than the US did. After a while, prices normalized.


True but normally Europe prices tend to be overpriced for a longer period of time.But 800 euros for the first two weeks are spot ON almost certain.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> vast majority of the reviews I saw praise the chip and the performance while being neutral/negative to the ~$699 price and the FE


That's because they don't want to upset the Lord Commander of free PC hardware.

edit. - I mean the little dude in the leather jacket with all the people's money


----------



## KeepWalkinG

I think the dude in the leather jacket want to buy new Buggati Chiron.


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> 50.1 / 34.1
> 
> and take a look at the 1440p
> really ? because I clearly see Fury X losing to Titan X/980Ti in games like RotTR DX11 and Witcher 3
> 
> and thats *before* you take into account the big OC capability of Maxwell vs non-existent of Fury X
> 
> good factory OCed 980Ti *trashes* Fury X in DX11


yeah thats why some days ago we have a talk and i said you to

remember to bring an average on a non gameworks titles and on dx12

most of the sites even go as far as 2011 with bf3 to have a massive average over the rest of them
if you think that this is right at any level of common sense then ok

truth is the card if you get only games of 14/15 is actually 13% on overall average of 980ti...


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Was thinking this might be the card for 4k. I guess high settings should be ok at 4k. Need to upgrade from 1440p, been like forever on that


Another five years of slow feeding performance gains on 1080p - 1440p? Ugh.... Now, where is that PS4.5, Xbox one and half, or whatever other darn alternative to tie us over until there is a card that the gpu industry can produce that is worth getting excited about.... Lol


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> 50.1 / 34.1
> 
> and take a look at the 1440p
> really ? because I clearly see Fury X losing to Titan X/980Ti in games like RotTR DX11 and Witcher 3
> 
> and thats *before* you take into account the big OC capability of Maxwell vs non-existent of Fury X
> 
> good factory OCed 980Ti *trashes* Fury X in DX11


I clearly see the FuryX and 980Ti are about as equal as you can get in this review. Maybe it's the new Nvidia drivers.








http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/72619-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-review-13.html


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> OC capability non-existent of Fury X


That's not really true.


----------



## nani17

I think I might upgrade to this card. I'm still running a GTX 680 so I'm obviously going to see massive improvements on all of my games.

Maybe after I buy it I might invest in 4k not 100% sure yet


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Hmm, Is it that you're blind or just trying to make yourself look as such?


so you carefully selected this one image to show us, conveniently omitting the rest of results and reviewers findings, so i'll balance your bias a little.


Quote:


> Ashes of the Singularity is unfortunately the only DirectX 12 game, in which Async Compute other targeted or can be switched off. Nevertheless, enough of this, around 1080 issue of the GeForce GTX a good report. Thus, the Pascal graphics card in 2,560 × 1,440 *nevertheless grow by three percent with Async Compute, while the GeForce GTX 980 Ti is precisely those three percent slower*. And in the other scenarios will not change much in the picture. The GeForce GTX 1080 is at no time more slowly through Async Compute.
> 
> And in fact shows the modified DirectX 12-Sample a better Async Compute on Pascal as yet on Maxwell. While the latest GeForce generation is independent of the number of used particles only slowly, the GP104-GPU may actually increase slightly on the GeForce GTX 1080th
> *Pascal is the first Nvidia graphics card, the benefits from Async Compute*
> 
> So the new graphics card delivers at 8,192 particles gives better performance by 2.5 percent, at 16,384 particles remains of it one percent. Even with 65,536 particles be no power loss shows. It is true that AMD's GCN GPU benefit massively more Async Compute, but AMD has also unlike Nvidia difficulties, utilize the many ALUs - and among other things, right there is Async Compute helpful. Alone why AMD automatically outperforms Nvidia. Nvidia's problem until now was only that the Maxwell graphics cards with the feature slowly than without.
> 
> Ashes of the Singularity is unfortunately the only DirectX 12 game, in which Async Compute other targeted or can be switched off. Nevertheless, enough of this, around 1080 issue of the GeForce GTX a good report. Thus, the Pascal graphics card in 2,560 × 1,440 nevertheless grow by three percent with Async Compute, while the GeForce GTX 980 Ti is precisely those three percent slower. And in the other scenarios will not change much in the picture. The GeForce GTX 1080 is at no time more slowly through Async Compute.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> so you carefully selected this one image to show us, conveniently omitting the rest of results and reviewers findings, so i'll balance your bias a little.


Shows pascal not doing well with Async?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Shows pascal not doing well with Async?


Shows nVidia faster than AMD









Looks like 1080 does not need Async in AOTS benchmark.

We wait until a good dx12 game is live. Like Battlefield 1. Frostbite is one of the best engines to scale with good hardware, so i think we'll just have to wait.

The graphics card that does the best in BF 1, wins the round


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Isn't dx12 requre win 10? In that case i don't need dx 12 lol.
Long live win 7 best OS ever.


----------



## C2H5OH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Shows nVidia faster than AMD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like 1080 does not need Async in AOTS benchmark.
> 
> We wait until a good dx12 game is live. Like Battlefield 1. Frostbite is one of the best engines to scale with good hardware, so i think we'll just have to wait.
> 
> The graphics card that does the best in BF 1, wins the round


What good is "best in BF1", as AMD has no Vega out and Nvidia has no lower priced cards Pascal out?


----------



## ChevChelios

yes DX12 requires Windows 10

Quote:


> Shows pascal not doing well with Async?


better then Maxwell, worse then GCN 1.3/1.4

its a good start to me


----------



## C2H5OH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> yes DX12 requires Windows 10
> better then Maxwell, worse then GCN 1.3/1.4
> 
> its a good start to me


Back in 2015 Nvidia commented "On future GPUs, we're working to enable finer-grained preemption, but that's still a long way off."
It appears that they fixed it and I doe look like a good start.


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> so you carefully selected this one image to show us, conveniently omitting the rest of results and reviewers findings, so i'll balance your bias a little.


but thats the problem its 3% up even on 1080p and 3% down on 4k this is not async not at all this is what amd was doing from 2013 and after on dx11 to keep up.. pure brute force with high clocks

this is what nvidia said yesterday about natively supporting async compute
Quote:


> During a briefing call today, NVIDIA confirmed that their latest line-up of graphics cards will indeed natively support Async compute. F*urthermore, they clarified that this has been achieved without the need for context switching*


they literally said that they found a way to support dx12 async without using the main feature that dx12 async needs!







taking the ball and throwing it on orbit kind of thing


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1A1*
> 
> Back in 2015 Nvidia commented "On future GPUs, we're working to enable finer-grained preemption, but that's still a long way off."
> It appears that they fixed it and I doe look like a good start.



they indeed fixed the vr problem they had with the preemption (well we dont really know for sure till people start testing the vr capabilities we just assume that nvidia hasnt lied about this too)
but for the rest they arent even close


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Shows nVidia faster than AMD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like 1080 does not need Async in AOTS benchmark.
> 
> We wait until a good dx12 game is live. Like Battlefield 1. Frostbite is one of the best engines to scale with good hardware, so i think we'll just have to wait.
> 
> The graphics card that does the best in BF 1, wins the round


Well of course it's faster than AMD, but nowhere near how much faster it is in DX11 titles.

It's % gains when using Async are poor though, it clearly shows it doesn't do Async on the hardware level.

It's possible it will age poorly, but hey people don't seem to care that it happens with their Nvidia cards anyway.

Price is the issue with these cards.

It does not 'need' Asyn in AOTS because it's a hugely powerful GPU lol, not because it's good at it. A similarly priced vega is expected to have a large gap above the 1080 when using Async.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> yes DX12 requires Windows 10
> better then Maxwell, worse then GCN 1.3/1.4
> 
> its a good start to me


What's the point of a good start lol, these architectures are going to be used for years.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1A1*
> 
> Back in 2015 Nvidia commented "On future GPUs, we're working to enable finer-grained preemption, but that's still a long way off."
> It appears that they fixed it and I doe look like a good start.


----------



## kingduqc

http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/geforce-gtx-1080-test/11/#diagramm-ashes-of-the-singularity-async-compute_2

Nvidia's 1080 gain 6% from dx11 and AMD's fury x gain 25%. You tell me how well implemented async is on Nvidia's hardware. The only gain you see is from preemption, once games start utilizing async with a lot of batch calls I don't see how can nvidia's big pascal can match vega. I'm just wondering when exactly we'll see vega, AMD said it's 2017 but they can't be 8 months behind for high end right?


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> *once games start* utilizing async with a lot of batch calls I don't see how can nvidia's big pascal can match vega


when will that happen ?

which games will be doing that ?

how do you know Big Pascals Async capbilities ?


----------



## C2H5OH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> 
> they indeed fixed the vr problem they had with the preemption (well we dont really know for sure till people start testing the vr capabilities we just assume that nvidia hasnt lied about this too)
> but for the rest they arent even close


I agree, what I meant was that fine-grained preemption and dynamic load balancing is what they call asynchronous compute. You see that there is no penalty of using it but they don't really gain much either. If I understand it correctly, there is still no resource sharing and scheduling, so it doesn't run compute and graphics concurrently and it still relies preemption.

EDIT: This was explained by a friend of mine, but I think I understand him correctly... - so it's not truly the Async term as used by AMD


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> when will that happen ?
> 
> which games will be doing that ?
> 
> how do you know Big Pascals Async capbilities ?


It's the same as little Pascal.

Read the GP100 whitepaper


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> what the point of async when your card sucks in DX11 and cant OC nearly as well as the competitor


Lol yep because the 1080 OC's so well, some sites got it to 2000mhz only, from a roughly 1900mhz boost clock.

Aka Fury?

A powerful vega card will smash through DX11 titles anyway and then age like a fine wine through DX12 releases.

There will be people still using vega cards in three years and you would be on the 1280 or something by then









Just depends what you want out of your card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> when will that happen ?
> 
> which games will be doing that ?
> 
> how do you know Big Pascals Async capbilities ?


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> 
> they indeed fixed the vr problem they had with the preemption (well we dont really know for sure till people start testing the vr capabilities we just assume that nvidia hasnt lied about this too)
> but for the rest they arent even close


The second graph there looks a lot like nvidia's dynamic balancing slide.


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> You're whinning and polluting this forum all that you can because 1080 is too expensive but you got 2 Titans card !
> 
> Well done Champion, credibility = 0 !


To be fair there is a difference between paying a premium for a top of the stack full chip (with earliest availability of the top end chip) card and paying a premium for a smaller chip card. I agree performance of 1080 is nice out of the box and it is neat to see tech progress, but the cost IS high imho for that chip. 780 launched high, but at least it was the GK110 even if it was reduced capability. I also think the 980 was too high priced, but it looks reasonable in comparison to the 1080.

Titan owners got a lot of life out of their cards. I'd argue 290X owners (as long as they didn't pay inflated mining prices) got a lot of life out of their cards too.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> A powerful vega card will smash through DX11 titles anyway


through current - sure although, maybe not at 4K, we will see

but future DX11 titles will have better graphics (especially after PS 4.5 comes out and console graphics capability rises almost twofold), so no, not necesarily anymore

and when Vega isnt even announced yet, so whats the point of bringing it up

first lets have Vega beat 1080Ti, then you can talk


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Lol yep because the 1080 OC's so well, some sites got it to 2000mhz only, from a roughly 1900mhz boost clock.
> 
> Aka Fury?
> 
> A powerful vega card will smash through DX11 titles anyway and then age like a fine wine through DX12 releases.
> 
> There will be people still using vega cards in three years and you would be on the 1280 or something by then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just depends what you want out of your card.


My fury X did max ~1120mhz, so it is not good enough for that prise I think.

"all" 980ti and Titan X does 1500mhz+ on water, so it is better overall.

Funny how all threads turning into an AMD VS nVidia discussion









I allways buy from both companies, and does my own tests and benchmarks. Then I can decide for myself what I think is the better choice









Now I think Fury X is not good enough, due to bad overclock. Fury X @ 1600mhz? Then I will jump for joy


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Now I think Fury X is not good enough, due to bad overclock. Fury X @ 1600mhz? Then I will jump for joy


Oh yes







, i would be running fury right now if that was the case


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/geforce-gtx-1080-test/11/#diagramm-ashes-of-the-singularity-async-compute_2
> 
> Nvidia's 1080 gain 6% from dx11 and AMD's fury x gain 25%. You tell me how well implemented async is on Nvidia's hardware. The only gain you see is from preemption, once games start utilizing async with a lot of batch calls I don't see how can nvidia's big pascal can match vega. I'm just wondering when exactly we'll see vega, AMD said it's 2017 but they can't be 8 months behind for high end right?


Nvidia sometimes "lags" behind with certain techs, but by the time these techs become truly needed Nvidia always delivers. For now Pascal will bridge transition from DX11 to early DX12 nicely, and then we'll get Volta. Yes it sucks a bit for longevity of Nvidia's cards, but most mid-high range gamers don't have GPUs for more than 2-3 years so it doesn't matter all that much.


----------



## mcg75

One thing I keep seeing is people talking about the 1080 boosting over 1900 MHz out of the box.

Where is the proof to back that up?

This is the graph from Hardware Canucks test. Once warm, the card sit at 1750 MHz or lower.

The only thing I can say bad about this card is it's not worth the money Nvidia thinks it is.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> so you carefully selected this one image to show us, conveniently omitting the rest of results and reviewers findings, so i'll balance your bias a little.


To be qualified to comment like this, you should have basic understanding of DirectX 12, graphics architectures and terms we're talking about. There really is no time for me to write a full article on this, but I'll have to I guess. (no pun intended in this comment).

While googling to gain some qualification, please focus on: margin of error in measurement and statistics when dealing with percentages, it's usually ~3%, asynchronous execution, parallel execution, compute engines, command queues, graphics, compute, copy, preemption, context switching. Once you're well versed in this matter, we can continue this discussion on fair terms.

And then as many already pointed out: it's not asynchronous shaders. Difference is negligible.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> but thats the problem its 3% up even on 1080p and 3% down on 4k this is not async not at all this is what amd was doing from 2013 and after on dx11 to keep up.. pure brute force with high clocks
> 
> this is what nvidia said yesterday about natively supporting async compute
> they literally said that they found a way to support dx12 async without using the main feature that dx12 async needs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking the ball and throwing it on orbit kind of thing


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1A1*
> 
> I agree, what I meant was that fine-grained preemption and dynamic load balancing is what they call asynchronous compute. You see that there is no penalty of using it but they don't really gain much either. If I understand it correctly, there is still no resource sharing and scheduling, so it doesn't run compute and graphics concurrently and it still relies preemption.
> 
> EDIT: This was explained by a friend of mine, but I think I understand him correctly... - so it's not truly the Async term as used by AMD


You were explained correctly.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> One thing I keep seeing is people talking about the 1080 boosting over 1900 MHz out of the box.
> 
> Where is the proof to back that up?
> 
> This is the graph from Hardware Canucks test. Once warm, the card sit at 1750 MHz or lower.


yes yes, same exact thing we saw with reference 980Ti, nothing new here. just wait for custom coolers and see that clock line be rock solid.


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TranquilTempest*
> 
> The second graph there looks a lot like nvidia's dynamic balancing slide.


not really but ok
if they had a dynamic load balancer aka hardware sc they would have probably already a great dx12 perf not the regression we see thing is its just like maxwell only with more compute power it still doing static sc but the driver obviously cant be compared to any dedicated hardware solution (they even have the small arm chip on maxwell as a sc for the cuda)


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> To be qualified to comment like this, you should have basic understanding of DirectX 12, graphics architectures and terms we're talking about. There really is no time for me to write a full article on this, but I'll have to I guess. (no pun intended in this comment).
> 
> While googling to gain some qualification, please focus on: margin of error in measurement and statistics when dealing with percentages, it's usually ~3%, asynchronous execution, parallel execution, compute engines, command queues, graphics, compute, copy, preemption, context switching. Once you're well versed in this matter, we can continue this discussion on fair terms.
> 
> And then as many already pointed out: it's not asynchronous shaders. Difference is negligible.
> 
> You were explained correctly.


what are you blabbering about? i was quoting computerbase.de review which other poster omitted. nothing i said in my post about DX12 is mine, so take it up with computerbase.de reviewer.


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1A1*
> 
> I agree, what I meant was that fine-grained preemption and dynamic load balancing is what they call asynchronous compute. You see that there is no penalty of using it but they don't really gain much either. If I understand it correctly, there is still no resource sharing and scheduling, so it doesn't run compute and graphics concurrently and it still relies preemption.
> 
> EDIT: This was explained by a friend of mine, but I think I understand him correctly... - so it's not truly the Async term as used by AMD


its not really amd term either its what dx12 does in order to achieve that "Async shader" async compute and async shader is just a fancy pr term

nvidia can do async like since fermi the problem is they CANT do the async dx12 needs


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> its not really amd term either its what dx12 does in order to achieve that "Async shader" async compute and async shader is just a fancy pr term
> 
> nvidia can do async like since fermi the problem is they CANT do the async dx12 needs


Async at its most basic is the ability to do two things without much penalty.

NV takes the full preemption route, treating the GPU as a single resource.
AMD OTOH, treats the GPU like a cluster of resources and has better granularity.

Compared to CPU's, it effectively works like this...
NV = VERY wide single core CPU.
AMD = multiple core CPU with simpler cores.


----------



## Glottis

GTX1080 tested with after market cooler, including OC.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> One thing I keep seeing is people talking about the 1080 boosting over 1900 MHz out of the box.
> 
> Where is the proof to back that up?
> 
> This is the graph from Hardware Canucks test. Once warm, the card sit at 1750 MHz or lower.
> 
> The only thing I can say bad about this card is it's not worth the money Nvidia thinks it is.


We already know FE overheats and throttles. Accelero X4 can help tho, bringing it up to 2-2.1GHz relatively cool at 60ish °C, but power/voltage limits are there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> Nvidia sometimes "lags" behind with certain techs, but by the time these techs become truly needed Nvidia always delivers. For now Pascal will bridge transition from DX11 to early DX12 nicely, and then we'll get Volta. Yes it sucks a bit for longevity of Nvidia's cards, but most mid-high range gamers don't have GPUs for more than 2-3 years so it doesn't matter all that much.


There is some truth here in lag and catching up when it matters, but I'm not entirely sure what is Nvidia doing here. They've taped out Pascal a year ago so I hope Volta will be a new architecture (probably sam 16nm process). It is too later for 2017. but in 2018. we might get it.

Which brings me to:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> but future DX11 titles will....


DirectX12 is already at 70% penetration and from a developer perspective, DX12 is a smarter choice because it is much closer to consoles and choosing DX12/Vulkan/Metal for an API ensures significant reduction in console-PC porting cost due to the fact consoles are much less different now.

There is a very high chance DirectX11 will be left in the dust. It's a bit easier API to work on, but for top studios it is not really necessary and since most games are cross-platform, it's a no-go. Indie studios use Unity, Unreal and CryEngine, all the tech that has already moved or is in the process (short one) of moving to DirectX 12 and/or Vulkan.

The problem is - very soon DX11 might become history, much faster than DX9 did.

That future where DX12 is the new black is very close. Certainly not 2016, but 2017 is a full year when we could start seeing mass adoption. 2018. is definitely going to be a year when we consider DX11 a legacy API like we do consider DX9 to be today.

AMD has a historical chance here exactly because of Nvidia's lag. They have a situation with DX12 completely obliterating advantage Nvidia had in the driver department, which puts AMD cards side by side with Nvidia or even better due to superior architecture for new API.
They have 14nm GF fab process which should be able to clock a bit higher than 16nm TSMC/Samsung. Also, Vega could easily be here sooner. They need to seize this opportunity with Polaris and Vega to regain market share fast and they have plenty of time.

Nvidia is not capable of producing HBM2 flagships at this moment, nor is it able to produce a 3840 core chip at GTX1080 clocks so they don't have really much space for maneuvers.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> what are you blabbering about? i was quoting computerbase.de review which other poster omitted. nothing i said in my post about DX12 is mine, so take it up with computerbase.de reviewer.


See, you still don't understand.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> its not really amd term either its what dx12 does in order to achieve that "Async shader" async compute and async shader is just a fancy pr term
> 
> nvidia can do async like since fermi the problem is they CANT do the async dx12 needs


Yes, NVidia actually can do parallel compute and async but only using CUDA, not DX12 API. To be frank, I have no idea why is that so.


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Async at its most basic is the ability to do two things without much penalty.
> 
> NV takes the full preemption route, treating the GPU as a single resource.
> AMD OTOH, treats the GPU like a cluster of resources and has better granularity.
> 
> Compared to CPU's, it effectively works like this...
> NV = VERY wide single core CPU.
> AMD = multiple core CPU with simpler cores.


yes i know the problem is nv did that with maxwell
Quote:


> If I'm getting this right, the current presentation just said that Pascal can finally change the allocation of SM-blocks to either compute or graphic tasks at runtime, with the same granularity as preemption. Controlled by the driver.
> 
> And yes, this apparently does mean that Maxwell actually statically assigned a SM either to compute or graphics for the duration of the next batch, depending on what load the driver tried to predict. And if the prediction was wrong, the GPU was stuck with half the SM units being unable to do anything? That explains a lot...


do you see the pattern?
also this was the demo of nvidia showcasing "dynamic load balancing" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKkFqG77-x4&app=desktop
i think this is nvidia's way to push something else more light well suited to them instead of actuall async comput


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> also this was the demo of nvidia showcasing "dynamic load balancing" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKkFqG77-x4&app=desktop
> i think this is nvidia's way to push something else more light well suited to them instead of actuall async comput


In many cases this will be enough. But games are usually far more complex than demos...


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> GTX1080 tested with after market cooler, including OC.


Awesome temps, hope those custom variants can got to 23000mhz and beyond!


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> In many cases this will be enough. But games are usually far more complex than demos...


well yeah quite possibly but im pretty sure 99% of the time we wont see anything and im saying that depending on how well p10(we saw one on sissoft sandra with 46cu 6 cu more than 390x) will perform on dx12 if they surpass 1080(which is not impossible)then im quite certain async will not get used almost at all


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Not sure if posted already, sry if it is, can't go through so many pages.

980ti OC vs 1080 OC


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> One thing I keep seeing is people talking about the 1080 boosting over 1900 MHz out of the box.
> 
> Where is the proof to back that up?
> 
> This is the graph from Hardware Canucks test. Once warm, the card sit at 1750 MHz or lower.
> 
> The only thing I can say bad about this card is it's not worth the money Nvidia thinks it is.


Agree. Good card, just not worth the money.


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> You can't forget it when it's been worse ever since.
> 
> GX104 chips went from $229 ---> $499 ---> $549 ---> $699 and climbing
> 
> And it pushed GX100 chips to insane levels too where it went from $499 to $1000 in one leap (580 to Titan)
> 
> Prices in every segment have significantly gone up.
> 
> If you guys are okay with what happened with the 680 then you're okay paying $2000 for a Volta Titan and $1000 for a midrange GV104 GTX1180 because that's exactly the trend.
> 
> It's never going to end.


This is exactly what is happening. I cannot believe that everyone is jumping on this midrange card for $600-$700 or more. We are playing directly into Nvidia's plan by paying these prices. Now they are going to pop the TI in 4-5 months at $850 or so. We should not be paying anymore than $375 for the 1070 and $499 for the 1080. A good GPU is going to cost 1000 bucks in 2 years at this rate.


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

I guess this is what happens when you don't have competition. It's a nice card, but it's overpriced. You won't max the 4k gaming and the 1440p is already covered.

Regardless of nVidia / AMD preference, I hope AMD comes with something competitive.

I didn't go trough all posts; will this card support DX12 eventually?


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> So were paying X80 Ti prices for the basic X80 cards now? Lol, Nvidia is back at it again with the money grabs!


$229
$499
$549
$699

and these dorks don't notice the trend


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WanWhiteWolf*
> 
> I guess this is what happens when you don't have competition. It's a nice card, but it's overpriced. You won't max the 4k gaming and the 1440p is already covered.
> 
> Regardless of nVidia / AMD preference, I hope AMD comes with something competitive.
> 
> I didn't go trough all posts; will this card support DX12 eventually?


AMD will come with something to compete against 1070/80, it's called Vega. Later this year/start of 2107, so it will be a long wait.

It supports DX12


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> AMD will come with something to compete against 1070/80, it's called Vega. Later this year/start of *2107*, so it will be a long wait.
> 
> It supports DX12


Doesn't surprise me AMD's always been late to the game.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Not sure if posted already, sry if it is, can't go through so many pages.
> 
> 980ti OC vs 1080 OC


Great test showing:

- 1080 has better results at DX12 compared to 980Ti
- 1080 is a weaker card clocked very high


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> AMD will come with something to compete against 1070/80, it's called Vega. Later this year/start of 2107, so it will be a long wait.
> 
> It supports DX12


Thanks for the info.

Don't we have Polaris vs 1070? A CF Polaris might be more appealing (price/performance) than a 1080.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Not sure if posted already, sry if it is, can't go through so many pages.
> 
> 980ti OC vs 1080 OC


that's a custom Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980Ti OC compared to *REFERENCE* 1080 OC. pretty much useless comparison.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

well its not, 1080 is supposed to be this new and kickass product, but its not its basically a 980ti


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Not sure if posted already, sry if it is, can't go through so many pages.
> 
> 980ti OC vs 1080 OC
> 
> 
> 
> that's a custom Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980Ti OC compared to *REFERENCE* 1080 OC. pretty much useless comparison.
Click to expand...

firstly, *the is no such thing as a reference card anymore*.

second its very much shows what maxwell needs to match pascal's performance. and from the looks of it, give pascal ~300Mhz more and it pulls ahead.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> firstly, *the is no such thing as a reference card anymore*.


Doesn't matter what you call it, the FE is a reference card. Even AIBs call it as such in their lineup.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> firstly, *the is no such thing as a reference card anymore*.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what you call it, the FE is a reference card. Even AIBs call it as such in their lineup.
Click to expand...

i know, i was just being a stickler.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> well its not, 1080 is supposed to be this new and kickass product, but its not its basically a 980ti


You would think going from 28nm to 16nm would have show a greater performance increase than what we are seeing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i know, i was just being a stickler.


A marketing game is what it is.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

G1 980 ti score 100% stable in games are average oc 5000 on firestrike ultra don't know why you guys put lower ones for oc?


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tajoh111*
> 
> I don't think it will be that bad.
> 
> But I do think that most overclocked cards will be 650 to 699, with only the ugliest stock card coming in at 599. If 699 pricing sticks around I think for board partners, it would be great news for AMD. They should easily be able to make a dual card variant of polaris 10 for a similar price and it would allow them to tackle the high end as well. I would take a dual Polaris 10 card over this card at 699 out of principle for what the stupid Founders edition represents to consumers.
> 
> This founders edition means absolutely nothing when consumers are not getting anything in return. Atleast with the Titan series, we got more memory and card with a greater portion enabled. This founders edition is Nvidia attempt to titanize the mainstream on a broader level, with greater volume translating into greater profit. I wouldn't care for this so much if it didn't raise partner card pricing, but I suspect this is going to raise partner cards by 50 dollars, which represents a huge increase in profit for partners. Literally doubling their margins. Honestly, if AMD didn't exist, this seems a bit like price fixing to me. A wide increase in margins for every board partner including Nvidia all at the same time seems a bit underhanded.


I have nothing to add. this post is pretty much perfect, just wanted to quote it for anyone who missed it.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

980ti or titanX owners have absolutely no point in upgrading. Sad really.


----------



## Bogga

So... let's summarize these last 48 pages

TLDR
Nothing but various opinions
Crappy and expensive card or beast of a card worth every penny

Here's my contribution


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i know, i was just being a stickler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A marketing game is what it is.
Click to expand...

yep, and that why i was being a stickler; one hears things like "better components" (at least compared to past references), "better cooling" (which seems to just be the vapor chamber prior to maxwell) and what not (i'm sure i heard something about a tweaked bios for OCing during the presentation).

it's just polishing . . . not a turd really but . . . . some embellishment.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> I have nothing to add. this post is pretty much perfect, just wanted to quote it for anyone who missed it.


Except that he is completely incorrect is his thoughts on why Nvidia did this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Silly hyperbole. And Ferrari performance, really? So what's the 1080 Ti going to represent, a sodding rocket car? The 1080 is a very nice card that provides a good performance increase. That doesn't make it worth whatever random number JHH wants to throw out. $599 USD seems fair. I'm still not seeing why the FE is $699 excepting early access. I spend plenty of money on this hobby but I'm no more a charity than is Nvidia or AMD.


It's not silly at. As Ferrari will most likely develop a car next year making the one from the previous generation obsolete. Why is it that people are so obtuse?


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Serious question. Do you guys not remember the 680? Like the 1080, it had the same performance improvement over it's predecessor (GTX 580) and it was slammed for being a midranged chip and costing $499. The 1080 costs $699 and you guys are salivating at it's "huge performance"? Christ fellas, why does the truth always get lost in the marketing and the hype? Nvidia is the next Apple indeed.


it seems like it's too late. team green's fanboys have transformed into apple sheeple. I'm sure if the 1080 exploded into flames and roasted pcs we'd get threads thanking nvidia for adding a fireplace function to their gpu (amazing value for $700!)

it's weird. This performance jump is pretty much identical to every other generational jump, yet people are basically begging nvidia to take their money.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Except that he is completely incorrect is his thoughts on why Nvidia did this.
> It's not silly at. As Ferrari will most likely develop a car next year making the one from the previous generation obsolete. Why is it that people are so obtuse?


Well the Ferrari of Nvidia's lineup is not the midrange chip. The Titan would be your Ferrari. Nvidia is trying to charge Ferrari pricing for their midrange car.... lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> it seems like it's too late. team green's fanboys have transformed into apple sheeple. I'm sure if the 1080 exploded into flames and roasted pcs we'd get threads thanking nvidia for adding a fireplace function to their gpu (amazing value for $700!)
> 
> it's weird. This performance jump is pretty much identical to every other generational jump, yet people are basically begging nvidia to take their money.


Yep... lol


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> it seems like it's too late. team green's fanboys have transformed into apple sheeple. I'm sure if the 1080 exploded into flames and roasted pcs we'd get threads thanking nvidia for adding a fireplace function to their gpu (amazing value for $700!)
> 
> it's weird. This performance jump is pretty much identical to every other generational jump, yet people are basically begging nvidia to take their money.


butthurt much ?


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> butthurt much ?


truth hurt much?

and why do you care, do you own nvidia?


----------



## nani17

So many different opinions about this card and so many different out comes in videos using the same games..


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> it seems like it's too late. team green's fanboys have transformed into apple sheeple. I'm sure if the 1080 exploded into flames and roasted pcs we'd get threads thanking nvidia for adding a fireplace function to their gpu (amazing value for $700!)
> 
> it's weird. This performance jump is pretty much identical to every other generational jump, yet people are basically begging nvidia to take their money.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yep... lol


I'm not seeing this "take my money!" mentality with this launch. Most of what I read is people complaining that it's too much money for what it is. Maybe it's a matter of perspective.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nani17*
> 
> So many different opinions about this card and so many different out comes in videos using the same games..


Maybe some cards are throttling more than others?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> It's not silly at. As Ferrari will most likely develop a car next year making the one from the previous generation obsolete. Why is it that people are so obtuse?


It is though. Where did I say anything about generational obsolescence? Of course new products will be better than those that preceded them. I even said that $599 seemed like a fair price - I never said the card should be the same price or cheaper than a card from two years ago. $699 is a ridiculous price for a version of a product that doesn't seem to offer any distinct advantage. What's obtuse is being unable to separate criticism of the FE from criticism of the 1080.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Well the Ferrari of Nvidia's lineup is not the midrange chip. The Titan would be your Ferrari. Nvidia is trying to charge Ferrari pricing for their midrange car.... lol
> Yep... lol


Exactly.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> it seems like it's too late. team green's fanboys have transformed into apple sheeple. I'm sure if the 1080 exploded into flames and roasted pcs we'd get threads thanking nvidia for adding a fireplace function to their gpu (amazing value for $700!)
> 
> it's weird. This performance jump is pretty much identical to every other generational jump, yet people are basically begging nvidia to take their money.


LOL














so true.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> butthurt much ?


lol why would that member be butthurt?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> $699 is a ridiculous price for a version of a product that doesn't seem to offer any distinct advantage. What's obtuse is being unable to separate criticism of the FE from criticism of the 1080.


Exactly, but I swear some people react as if you just called their baby ugly


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> butthurt much ?
> 
> 
> 
> lol why would that member be butthurt?
Click to expand...

Probably missed out on R9 290 deals or something.


----------



## BlitzWulf

Not sure if anyone has posted this but it's something I'll be watching closely.
Gamers Nexus is attempting to mount an EVGA Hybrid kit on a 1080

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOSDbKaOksA

Curious to see what kind of clocks they can reach under water and if the FE's power delivery design will hold up


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> it seems like it's too late. team green's fanboys have transformed into apple sheeple. I'm sure if the 1080 exploded into flames and roasted pcs we'd get threads thanking nvidia for adding a fireplace function to their gpu (amazing value for $700!)
> 
> it's weird. This performance jump is pretty much identical to every other generational jump, yet people are basically begging nvidia to take their money.


Amen.


----------



## nani17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Maybe some cards are throttling more than others?


Probably. The card takes care of 1440p but I don't think it's a 4k card from some things I've seen


----------



## i7monkey

edit


----------



## SDhydro

From the reviews ive seen it looks like the gtx 980 ti has higher minimum fps than the gtx1080 has. I really care about minimum fps not just average.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> lol why would that member be butthurt?
> Exactly, but I swear some people react as if you just called their baby ugly


Your baby is ugly.


----------



## looniam

oops wrong readings


----------



## Clockster

I'm laughing so hard at the guys thinking AIB cards will be cheaper than the reference (Founders edition).
You'll see after computex how a Gigabyte Extreme gaming will set you back $750.


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> AMD will come with something to compete against 1070/80, it's called Vega. Later this year/start of 2107, so it will be a long wait.
> 
> It supports DX12


why amd would release vega to compete with 1080? its literally the big die of amd it has more transistors than p100 lol if amd has something to compete with it it will be no with polaris not with vega


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> firstly, *the is no such thing as a reference card anymore*.
> 
> second its very much shows what maxwell needs to match pascal's performance. and from the looks of it, give pascal ~300Mhz more and it pulls ahead.


yes yes, but it's silly to use G1 in comparison, which puts even TitanX to shame by a big margin, because custom card doesn't suffer from temp or power limits or any throttling.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Well the Ferrari of Nvidia's lineup is not the midrange chip. The Titan would be your Ferrari. Nvidia is trying to charge Ferrari pricing for their midrange car.... lol
> Yep... lol


But currently it is the flagship card. First of the new generation. Nvidia changed it's price as to not compete directly with their board partners.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> It is though. Where did I say anything about generational obsolescence? Of course new products will be better than those that preceded them. I even said that $599 seemed like a fair price - I never said the card should be the same price or cheaper than a card from two years ago. $699 is a ridiculous price for a version of a product that doesn't seem to offer any distinct advantage. What's obtuse is being unable to separate criticism of the FE from criticism of the 1080.
> 
> Exactly.


Nvidia changed it's price as to not compete directly with their board partners. <---- That's what I mean obtuse. Some people(not yourself) have this haterade attitude towards Nvidia yet will still go out and buy their products.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Your baby is ugly.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> yes yes, but it's silly to use G1 in comparison, which puts even TitanX to shame by a big margin, because custom card doesn't suffer from temp or power limits or any throttling.


Sadly it's all there is to compare it to at the moment though, so the founder's edition will be crucified for it's downfalls which are many and quite obvious.

Throttling.

Temps.

OC limits.

Price........and therefore performance for that price.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Your baby is ugly.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> But currently it is the flagship card. First of the new generation. Nvidia changed it's price as to not compete directly with their board partners.


Who are they planning on selling it to then? Do they actually think they have an allegiance of minions so brainwashed that would rather buy one straight from an Nvidia that is technically an inferior product?

This is why people are suspecting the GREAT 1080's to be over $699.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> why amd would release vega to compete with 1080? its literally the big die of amd *it has more transistors than p100* lol if amd has something to compete with it it will be no with polaris not with vega


Source? I don't think it's true.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> yes yes, but it's silly to use G1 in comparison, which puts even TitanX to shame by a big margin, because custom card doesn't suffer from temp or power limits or any throttling.


no one should compare the cards but what clock speeds between the 980ti and 1080 match performance.


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> why amd would release vega to compete with 1080? its literally the big die of amd it has more transistors than p100 lol if amd has something to compete with it it will be no with polaris not with vega


For someone liking to call out others, your statements lack source.


----------



## jprovido

can someone explain me how fast sync works? from my understanding it's like v-sync off fps goes way up. zero screen tearing and very minimum input lag. doesn't that render freesync and gsync useless?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Who are they planning on selling it to then? Do they actually think they have an allegiance of minions so brainwashed that would rather buy one straight from an Nvidia that is technically an inferior product?
> 
> This is why people are suspecting the GREAT 1080's to be over $699.


You know as well as I do that first adopters will jump on these. I myself learned my lesson and have decided I will always be a custom PCB guy so I'm willing to wait.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> can someone explain me how fast sync works? from my understanding it's like v-sync off fps goes way up. zero screen tearing and very minimum input lag. doesn't that render freesync and gsync useless?


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*


I actually watched the video. fast syc = vsync-off like input lag(slightlty higher input lag but really close to v-sync off) then ZERO screen tearing. if that's the case then what's the advantage of g-sync and freesync? input lag and tearing are pretty much fixed now so what's the point.

I own a freesync monitor myself


----------



## airfathaaaaa

seriously its something we heard since the first live demo of polaris....

http://wccftech.com/amd-greenland-gpu-32-gb-hbm2-memory-15-18-billion-transistors/

there is literally zero chance for amd to launch such a card with hbm2 only to compete with a card that till late 2016 will be replaced most surely by a ti variant


----------



## OnEMoReTrY

Sorry for the dumb question, but will this founders edition 1080 dump the hot air into the case, or out of the case? I ask because I have a Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X and it exhausts a crapton of hot air into the case, which is a 250D so it directly effects the temps of all my components.


----------



## Slaughterem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Awesome temps, hope those custom variants can got to 23000mhz and beyond!


To say beyond 2300 mhz is a pipe dream. Lets just take a look at TSCM 16FF+ technology.

http://www.tsmc.com/english/dedicatedFoundry/technology/16nm.htm
Quote:


> TSMC's 16FF+ (FinFET Plus) technology can provide above 65 percent higher speed, around 2 times the density, *or* 70 percent less power than its 28HPM technology. Comparing with 20SoC technology, 16FF+ provides extra 40% higher speed and 60% power saving. By leveraging the experience of 20SoC technology, TSMC 16FF+ shares the same metal backend process in order to quickly improve yield and demonstrate process maturity for time-to-market value.


Now remember this is being applied to the 980 based process. Looking at the power of the 1080 it appears Nvidia went only with performance and no power savings. You can see this in the charts from Tech power up looking at 1080 and 980 typical game consumption.
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080/24.html

Since they claim above 65% higher speed and we see that they did not try for reduced power lets use 70%. A typical 980 has a base clock of 1126 mhz with an ASUS strix card having a 1240 mhz clock.
http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/grafikkarten-testsystem-2016/2/

So lets do the math 70% of 1240 is 868 mhz which equals 2104 for max frequency. at same power as a ASUS Strix which is 190 w. The Strix can OC to 1481 so add 168 more to 2104 and you get 2272 mhz. This is a best case scenario with TDP moving into the > than 200 watt area. The problem then becomes temperature of the chip and would cause the card to throttle just as we are seeing with the reference 1080 only averaging a 1778 mhz clock frequency in games after 20 mins. Nvidia showed us a clock of 2141 mhz during their launch, do you think if they could have gone a lot higher they would not have displayed that capability?

http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/geforce-gtx-1080-test/6/
Quote:


> The maximum achievable 1,886 MHz, the GeForce GTX 1080 Founders Edition are more of a theoretical value: In games you never see this clock. There, the highest ever measured frequency was during the tests 1,835 MHz, but was also the clock after a few seconds history. In demanding titles 1.785 MHz has finally placed as the highest, realistic clock out.


I would hope that now since everyone has had a day to become more objective the hype train would slow down. Don't misunderstand my point of this card, it is a good product and is clear that Nvidia went for max performance. The problem I have is a 980TI is only 13% slower and the price of a 1080 ASUS Strix will not be less than $700.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnEMoReTrY*
> 
> Sorry for the dumb question, but will this founders edition 1080 dump the hot air into the case, or out of the case? I ask because I have a Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X and it exhausts a crapton of hot air into the case, which is a 250D so it directly effects the temps of all my components.


it dumps the heat outside of the case. works better with small cases


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> I actually watched the video. fast syc = vsync-off like input lag(slightlty higher input lag but really close to v-sync off) then ZERO screen tearing. if that's the case then what's the advantage of g-sync and freesync? input lag and tearing are pretty much fixed now so what's the point.
> 
> I own a freesync monitor myself


i could see an advantage when the frames are higher that the g-sync/free-sync screen, say 120hz/144hz.

but other than that . .no idea.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnEMoReTrY*
> 
> Sorry for the dumb question, but will this founders edition 1080 dump the hot air into the case, or out of the case? I ask because I have a Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X and it exhausts a crapton of hot air into the case, which is a 250D so it directly effects the temps of all my components.


Out. It's a blower-style cooler.

That's not to say you need to get a founder edition card for that type of cooler, keep an eye on the AIB releases.
Some already have their own styles you're looking for (Galaxy's for example - here)


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i could see an advantage when the frames are higher that the g-sync/free-sync screen, say 120hz/144hz.
> 
> but other than that . .no idea.


so from my understanding as long as you go over your monitor's refresh rate then fast sync is optimal and you pretty much do not need g-sync/freesync anymore correct? f


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> I actually watched the video. fast syc = vsync-off like input lag(slightlty higher input lag but really close to v-sync off) then ZERO screen tearing. if that's the case then what's the advantage of g-sync and freesync? input lag and tearing are pretty much fixed now so what's the point.
> 
> I own a freesync monitor myself


Judder. fast sync doesn't fix judder at all, it's just like fullscreen windowed mode, g-sync or freesync with an in game framerate cap will have lower latency, smoother animation, and less heat/noise because you aren't rending frames you're just going to discard without showing..


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Out. It's a blower-style cooler.
> 
> That's not to say you need to get a founder edition card for that type of cooler, keep an eye on the AIB releases. Some already have their own styles you're looking for.


Yep, like the Galax Killer Clown Edition.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> it dumps the heat outside of the case. works better with small cases


True. I have an mTX case. I can only Xfire with reference cards. Non-reference is too big.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> so from my understanding as long as you go over your monitor's refresh rate then fast sync is optimal and you pretty much do not need g-sync/freesync anymore correct? f


yeah but one would have a very powerful graphics solution for a low(er) res/refresh display.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughterem*
> 
> To say beyond 2300 mhz is a pipe dream. Lets just take a look at TSCM 16FF+ technology.
> 
> http://www.tsmc.com/english/dedicatedFoundry/technology/16nm.htm
> Now remember this is being applied to the 980 based process. Looking at the power of the 1080 it appears Nvidia went only with performance and no power savings. You can see this in the charts from Tech power up looking at 1080 and 980 typical game consumption.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080/24.html
> 
> Since they claim above 65% higher speed and we see that they did not try for reduced power lets use 70%. A typical 980 has a base clock of 1126 mhz with an ASUS strix card having a 1240 mhz clock.
> http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/geforce-gtx-1080-test/6/
> 
> So lets do the math 70% of 1240 is 868 mhz which equals 2104 for max frequency. at same power as a ASUS Strix which is 190 w. The Strix can OC to 1481 so add 168 more to 2104 and you get 2272 mhz. This is a best case scenario with TDP moving into the > than 200 watt area. The problem then becomes temperature of the chip and would cause the card to throttle just as we are seeing with the reference 1080 only averaging a 1778 mhz clock frequency in games after 20 mins. Nvidia showed us a clock of 2141 mhz during their launch, do you think if they could have gone a lot higher they would not have displayed that capability?
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/geforce-gtx-1080-test/6/
> I would hope that now since everyone has had a day to become more objective the hype train would slow down. Don't misunderstand my point of this card, it is a good product and is clear that Nvidia went for max performance. The problem I have is a 980TI is only 13% slower and the price of a 1080 ASUS Strix will not be less than $700.


Agreed. They had to tune the FInFets to reach higher speeds just to get that 12% increase. Pascal can very well be closer to the limit of the chip at these stock speeds,and adding voltage will make no difference at some point.


----------



## OnEMoReTrY

Thanks for the responses jprovido and candy_van.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnEMoReTrY*
> 
> Sorry for the dumb question, but will this founders edition 1080 dump the hot air into the case, or out of the case? I ask because I have a Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X and it exhausts a crapton of hot air into the case, which is a 250D so it directly effects the temps of all my components.


There will be other 1080's that exhaust the air out of the case, like the Galax that was leaked, don't buy the funder's edition it's garbage for the price.

edit - oops someone already posted it! [email protected] clown edition


----------



## y2kcamaross

Well I'm out,I just bought 2 980ti classifieds for about $100 more than I sold my 980's for, or roughly the price of one 1080fe, figured it'd be money better spent, I'll be back for the 1080ti - should they surface


----------



## dubldwn

I'm confused why so many think their won't be cards for $599. I think nVidia is charging more for the reference cooler because it's expensive. Not $100 more expensive, but certainly more than acx or similar, which I'm certain will arrive at MSRP for the base model.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Im not exactly sure why is the ref cooler so expensive when it`s terrible ?


----------



## NikolayNeykov

So, anyone selling 980 ti for cheap? Come on now?


----------



## candy_van

The reference coolers are definitely not terrible. I have a ref cooler on my 780, the card stays nice and cool and it's not loud at all.
For someone who doesn't want a design that exhausts into the case it's a great option.

I didn't have to pay any extra for my card over the ACX version either....


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> So, anyone selling 980 ti for cheap? Come on now?


can't wait to get a rog matrix, surprisingly many selling 2nd hand here


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> I'm confused why so many think their won't be cards for $599. I think nVidia is charging more for the reference cooler because it's expensive. Not $100 more expensive, but certainly more than acx or similar, which I'm certain will arrive at MSRP for the base model.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Im not exactly sure why is the ref cooler so expensive when it`s terrible ?


I think some of the added cost is the early run of GDDR5x, it's being pushed out a bit quicker than expected and I bet it cost to have that happen. If the cooler was $100 then the 1070 FE would be $479 not $449.


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Im not exactly sure why is the ref cooler so expensive when it`s terrible ?


because it has an angular metal shroud?


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Im not exactly sure why is the ref cooler so expensive when it`s terrible ?


RoG tax


----------



## barsh90

When both OC'd what's the performance % difference between the 1080 and the 980ti (g1 or matrix or another premium factory OC ti)


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Im not exactly sure why is the ref cooler so expensive when it`s terrible ?


Far from terrible. Mine are not loud and have the added bonus of exhausting out the rear of the case which is nice for those of us that have several cards installed. When I shopped the 7-series I looked specifically for a reference design.

Looks are obviously subjective but I happen to like the look.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> When both OC'd what's the performance % difference between the 1080 and the 980ti (g1 or matrix or another premium factory OC ti)


Well that's going to depend on what kind of overclock you can get.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> When both OC'd what's the performance % difference between the 1080 and the 980ti (g1 or matrix or another premium factory OC ti)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Not sure if posted already, sry if it is, can't go through so many pages.
> 
> 980ti OC vs 1080 OC


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> When both OC'd what's the performance % difference between the 1080 and the 980ti (g1 or matrix or another premium factory OC ti)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080/30.htm
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_980_Ti_Lightning/26.html
> 
> *1080 @ 2114 is around 12% faster than 980 Ti @ 1518.*


----------



## Crosshatch3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TranquilTempest*
> 
> because it has an angular metal shroud?


I don't know if the card shroud is cast first and then slapped on the CNC for any engraving. But if it's machined like the leaked pictures showed, assuming it's machined from solid block. That price is pretty fair, of course...only if fully machined. Which I doubt.

Regards,

-Jason


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crosshatch3D*
> 
> I don't know if they case the shroud first and then slap it on the CNC mill for any Engraving but if it's machined like the leaked pictures showed, assuming it's machine from solid block. That price is pretty fair, of course...if it's only fully machined.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> -Jason


I can't imagine they machine the whole thing, likely die cast.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> 11.7%


That's pretty sad isn't it? All that clock speed for such little gain over the 980Ti.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> That's pretty sad isn't it? All that clock speed for such little gain over the 980Ti.


While being at least $50 more than aftermarket 980Ti's.. A lot of reviewers also couldn't get their 1080's over 2GHz afaik.

If the AIB 1080's are over $699 then this card is a dud.

_(from my point of view, ymmv, to each his own, i don't speak for you, blah blah, etc.)_


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> While being at least $50 more than aftermarket 980Ti's.. A lot of reviewers also couldn't get their 1080's over 2GHz afaik.
> 
> *If the AIB 1080's are over $699 then this card is a dud.
> *
> _(from my point of view, ymmv, to each his own, i don't speak for you, blah blah, etc.)_


I'm not sure if it will turn it into a dud or not but it would certainly make things easier for AMD. I mean I thought there was no way the Titan was ever going to do very well being priced the way it was but people still bought them.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

NV will fix the 12% difference with new drivers [Kappa]


----------



## criminal

Check this out starting at 4:40: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmsfw9GnWUY


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> 980ti or titanX owners have absolutely no point in upgrading. Sad really.


Just like last gen, there was no point going from a 780ti to a 980 as the 980 was a logical upgrade to the 780. I am not sure why people expected different this time, it has been like this for a while. You have a ti? You wait for this gens ti.

The only difference this gen is the usual price hike because there is no competition, both companies do it look at the 7970 launch which is like the only time amd has been first in a while hence why they got to overprice it just like nvidia do. No competition = set your own prices. The whole fanboy edition scenario does suck though, nvidia love that green.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Check this out starting at 4:40: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmsfw9GnWUY


? why what happens


----------



## mr2cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Check this out starting at 4:40: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmsfw9GnWUY


Talking about the AMD card biting the dust on the tomb raider benchmark?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr2cam*
> 
> Talking about the AMD card biting the dust on the tomb raider benchmark?


No. Basically his justification of the price and suggesting if it would have been faster the price should have been even higher. These Youtube guys get to many views to spread such idiotic viewpoints.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Check this out starting at 4:40: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmsfw9GnWUY


Clicked link, saw JayzNoSense, immediately closed window.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> No. Basically his justification of the price and suggesting if it would have been faster the price should have been even higher. These Youtube guys get to many views to spread such idiotic viewpoints.


How do we know he's not being paid _sponsored_ by nVidia to say such things?


----------



## jbmayes2000

So I took the reviews from these sites:
Anandtech
Hardocp
Hardware Canucks
Hexus
Techpowerup
The Guru of 3d
Toms Hardware
Tweaktown

And compiled what they reviewed and their results and did some quick excel.


This only represents DX11 benchmarks.

Top Graph shows you the average of the average FPS.
Bottom graph shows you how many times each card was benchmarked at that specific resolution.

Games that were tested (but may not have benchmarked at a certain resolution or with a certain GPU):

AC: Syndicate
Alien Isolation
Anno 2205
Ashes of Singularity
Batman: Arkham Knight
Battlefield 3
Battlefield 4
Battlefield 4: Siege of Shanghai
Battlefield Hardline
COD: Black Ops 3
Crysis 3
DiRT Rally
Doom
Fallout 4
Far Cry 4
Far Cry Primal
Grand Theft Auto V
Hitman
Just Cause 3
Metro Last Light
Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor
Project CARS
Rainbow Six Siege
Rise of the Tomb Raider
Star Wars Battlefront
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt
Thief
Tom Clancy's The Division
Tomb Raider
WoW: Warlords of Draenor

Sorry if this is a little sloppy but I have a lot more info on this (OC clock speeds for 1080, DX11 vs DX12, specific game titles, specific resolutions,etc) If any of this interests someone and wants to know something out specifically let me know. These are all reference cards.

EDIT:

Within this specific subset of data I was finding that the 1080 was 16.13%-19.18% higher through all 3 resolutions than the Titan X and 21.14%-24.84% higher than the 980ti. Also the OC 1080's were around 8% better than normal 1080s.

EDIT EDIT:

Also I only have those reviewers because that's as far as I got. If anyone wants a specific reviewer that hasn't been mentioned added just let me know.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Clicked link, saw JayzNoSense, immediately closed window.
> How do we know he's not being paid _sponsored_ by nVidia to say such things?


I actually like him and his videos, but I know going in he has some bias and I don't put much stock in what he says. Entertainment only. And I am sure he gets a little kickback.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Clicked link, saw JayzNoSense, immediately closed window.
> How do we know he's not being paid _sponsored_ by nVidia to say such things?


Man you guys must not remember that it was only two or so years ago and he was sucking on AMD's d....


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Man you guys must not remember that it was only two or so years ago and he was sucking on AMD's d....


I just learned about him last year, so no I don't remember that about him.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I actually like him and his videos, but I know going in he has some bias and I don't put much stock in what he says. Entertainment only. And I am sure he gets a little kickback.


That's because you know better. But what about his 600K+ followers? These Youtube expert type personalities have some real swaying power even though it's unwarranted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Man you guys must not remember that it was only two or so years ago and he was sucking on AMD's d....


I can't imagine him giving any praise to 290X, so you probably mean 7970, which was almost 4 years ago, and before I knew about this guy.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Man you guys must not remember that it was only two or so years ago and he was sucking on AMD's d....


Before he became big? I do not think he was ever using AMD GPUs. Maybe AMD CPUs.
Either way using Rise of Tomb Raider as a DX12 example either shows he has no clue what he is doing or doing intentionally. DX12 in RoTR is just a last minute low effort patch which does nothing for Nvidia or AMD over DX11. RoTR such a failure being a GW tittle. Its the game that shows that TR 2013 being GE ran so much better.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I just learned about him last year, so no I don't remember that about him.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> That's because you know better. But what about his 600K+ followers? These Youtube expert type personalities have some real swaying power even though it's unwarranted.
> I can't imagine him giving any praise to 290X, so you probably mean 7970, which was almost 4 years ago, and before I knew about this guy.


His main rig used to be FX8350 till most of the fanbase smashed him into purchasing a Intel platform.
Man some of you people just wanting to dump on someone just because


----------



## nycgtr

Pure background noise. At least he's somewhat better than the rest. I liked his kpe card honesty. Rest of it though meh, these guys are only good for unboxings.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> His main rig used to be FX8350 till most of the fanbase smashed him into purchasing a Intel platform.
> Man some of you people just wanting to dump on someone just because


Well that was certainly before my time. Did he use an AMD GPU as well?

I'm simply stating my observations from watching some of his videos.


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> So I took the reviews from these sites:
> Anandtech
> Hardocp
> Hardware Canucks
> Hexus
> Techpowerup
> The Guru of 3d
> Toms Hardware
> Tweaktown
> 
> And compiled what they reviewed and their results and did some quick excel.
> 
> 
> This only represents DX11 benchmarks.
> 
> Top Graph shows you the average of the average FPS.
> Bottom graph shows you how many times each card was benchmarked at that specific resolution.
> 
> Games that were tested (but may not have benchmarked at a certain resolution or with a certain GPU):
> 
> AC: Syndicate
> Alien Isolation
> Anno 2205
> Ashes of Singularity
> Batman: Arkham Knight
> *Battlefield 3
> *Battlefield 4
> Battlefield 4: Siege of Shanghai
> Battlefield Hardline
> COD: Black Ops 3
> *Crysis 3
> *DiRT Rally
> Doom
> Fallout 4
> Far Cry 4
> Far Cry Primal
> Grand Theft Auto V
> Hitman
> Just Cause 3
> Metro Last Light
> Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor
> *Project CARS
> *Rainbow Six Siege
> Rise of the Tomb Raider
> Star Wars Battlefront
> The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt
> Thief
> Tom Clancy's The Division
> Tomb Raider
> *WoW: Warlords of Draenor
> *
> Sorry if this is a little sloppy but I have a lot more info on this (OC clock speeds for 1080, DX11 vs DX12, specific game titles, specific resolutions,etc) If any of this interests someone and wants to know something out specifically let me know. These are all reference cards.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Within this specific subset of data I was finding that the 1080 was 16.13%-19.18% higher through all 3 resolutions than the Titan X and 21.14%-24.84% higher than the 980ti. Also the OC 1080's were around 8% better than normal 1080s.
> 
> EDIT EDIT:
> 
> Also I only have those reviewers because that's as far as I got. If anyone wants a specific reviewer that hasn't been mentioned added just let me know.


is it possible to get an average without those games in question? to have a more realistic view


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Well that was certainly before my time. Did he use an AMD GPU as well?
> 
> I'm simply stating my observations from watching some of his videos.


Why don't you go look it up, its only a few pages back ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## magnek

There's nothing in the last 100 posts about Jay's old rig. (assuming that's what you're referring to)

In any case why does any of that matter? Again I'm simply stating my observations from watching some of his *recent* (ie not 4 years old) videos.


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> DX12 in RoTR is just a last minute low effort patch which does nothing for Nvidia or AMD over DX11. RoTR such a failure being a GW tittle. Its the game that shows that TR 2013 being GE ran so much better.


most use dx12 as a marketing tool nothing to do with nv or amd also the last tomb raider runs better..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





and that is ssaa vs fxaa



i know they are different cards but both are high ends, the old ones would get murdered with the quality increase (small but still is)

anyway
the 1080 seems to be a good card to mess around with the oc but i will wait for the Polaris.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Before he became big? I do not think he was ever using AMD GPUs. Maybe AMD CPUs.
> Either way using Rise of Tomb Raider as a DX12 example either shows he has no clue what he is doing or doing intentionally. DX12 in RoTR is just a last minute low effort patch which does nothing for Nvidia or AMD over DX11. RoTR such a failure being a GW tittle. Its the game that shows that TR 2013 being GE ran so much better.


The channel was getting big when he was still using the FX8350 as the main rig.
As for his testing methodology, dunno don't care as I don't go to Jayztwocents for stuff like that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> There's nothing in the last 100 posts about Jay's old rig. (assuming that's what you're referring to)
> 
> In any case why does any of that matter? Again I'm simply stating my observations from watching some of his *recent* (ie not 4 years old) videos.


You would think I was talking about his youtube channel, not this thread. And of course a bandwagoner is gonna root for the best atm


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I think some of the added cost is the early run of GDDR5x, it's being pushed out a bit quicker than expected and I bet it cost to have that happen. If the cooler was $100 then the 1070 FE would be $479 not $449.


I think 80% of the added cost is built in by Nvidia, so that the AIB partners have room starting at $599 on up, where they can make some money on their less aesthetically attractive (but likely same or better performing parts) with custom cooling solutions. It gives them the ability to bring in something like a hybrid cooling solution at only $750, which suddenly looks like a "great value" when compared to the $699 Founders Edition.

- Nvidia is making money either way. But if they released the reference card at $599, those who buy the formerly "reference" card for its looks or perceived stability wouldn't have much reason to look at the other cards, especially if they're the same price and look like a budget card in comparison.

15% of the added price "increase" is from the systems integrators such as Maingear and Falcon Northwest, who want a reference card that can last for more than a year which will look the same for the life of the product. No "we ran out of the shroud" games where the AIB partners bring out their own version of the reference cooler (see EVGA.)

The remaining 5% is just cheese.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> I think 80% of the added cost is built in by Nvidia, so that the AIB partners have room starting at $599 on up, where they can make some money on their less aesthetically attractive (but likely same or better performing parts) with custom cooling solutions. It gives them the ability to bring in something like a hybrid cooling solution at only $750, which suddenly looks like a "great value" when compared to the $699 Founders Edition.
> 
> - Nvidia is making money either way. But if they released the reference card at $599, those who buy the formerly "reference" card for its looks or perceived stability.
> 
> 15% of the added price "increase" is from the systems integrators such as Maingear and Falcon Northwest, who want a reference card that can last for more than a year which will look the same for the life of the product. No "we ran out of the shroud" games where the AIB partners bring out their own version of the reference cooler (see EVGA.)
> 
> The remaining 5% is just cheese.


I like cheese.


----------



## jincuteguy

So is it better to wait for the 1080 Ti? Or get the 1080 now?


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So is it better to wait for the 1080 Ti? Or get the 1080 now?


I'm in the same boat as you. I'm also running 970gtx. I game on 1440p which 970 is okay with it.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So is it better to wait for the 1080 Ti? Or get the 1080 now?


you will get screwed either way.

If you get the GTX 1080 you pay 700$ and something better comes out soon. Less than a year

If you get the GTX 1080 Ti you probably have to wait 8-10 months and you probably have to pay 900$. Also something better will come out aswell like a GTX 1180 then.

I'd advise people to get a new GPU when they need a new GPU.

I can only speculate what AMD will bring to the table. I am still hoping for a VEGA card that outperforms the GTX 1080, but will be outperformed by the GTX 1080 Ti / Titan Pascal then.


----------



## USlatin

So how many leaks do we have regarding 3rd party cards?

I saw the Galaxy and the tease from Zotac, the tease from Gigabyte but I am looking for a water cooled card.

Personally I demand (IN ORDER OF IMPORTANCE TO ME) a card that will:
1. exhaust out of the case,
2. deliver an 80-percentile OC with hilariously low temps,
3. don't want to hear it,
4. be of a trustworthy brand since I am buying too early to know.

The usual suspects based on recent releases are EVGA, MSI, Gigabyte and Zotac, but I am reluctantly open to other recommendations. In the end I would rather take a 20% hit on OC to get the water cooled setup I want over brand-name, but that seems unlikely as water is pretty much synonymous with OC power, etc...


----------



## AngEviL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> So I took the reviews from these sites:
> Anandtech
> Hardocp
> Hardware Canucks
> Hexus
> Techpowerup
> The Guru of 3d
> Toms Hardware
> Tweaktown
> 
> And compiled what they reviewed and their results and did some quick excel.
> 
> 
> This only represents DX11 benchmarks.
> 
> Top Graph shows you the average of the average FPS.
> Bottom graph shows you how many times each card was benchmarked at that specific resolution.
> 
> Games that were tested (but may not have benchmarked at a certain resolution or with a certain GPU):
> 
> AC: Syndicate
> Alien Isolation
> Anno 2205
> Ashes of Singularity
> Batman: Arkham Knight
> Battlefield 3
> Battlefield 4
> Battlefield 4: Siege of Shanghai
> Battlefield Hardline
> COD: Black Ops 3
> Crysis 3
> DiRT Rally
> Doom
> Fallout 4
> Far Cry 4
> Far Cry Primal
> Grand Theft Auto V
> Hitman
> Just Cause 3
> Metro Last Light
> Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor
> Project CARS
> Rainbow Six Siege
> Rise of the Tomb Raider
> Star Wars Battlefront
> The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt
> Thief
> Tom Clancy's The Division
> Tomb Raider
> WoW: Warlords of Draenor
> 
> Sorry if this is a little sloppy but I have a lot more info on this (OC clock speeds for 1080, DX11 vs DX12, specific game titles, specific resolutions,etc) If any of this interests someone and wants to know something out specifically let me know. These are all reference cards.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Within this specific subset of data I was finding that the 1080 was 16.13%-19.18% higher through all 3 resolutions than the Titan X and 21.14%-24.84% higher than the 980ti. Also the OC 1080's were around 8% better than normal 1080s.
> 
> EDIT EDIT:
> 
> Also I only have those reviewers because that's as far as I got. If anyone wants a specific reviewer that hasn't been mentioned added just let me know.


Thanks for compiling, it is helpful and it is imho the best way to compare the gpus objectively. +rep.

However there is an error in the math. Gtx 1080 is 33% faster at 4k than 980 ti and 30% faster at 1080p (135.3/104). Similarly it is for titan x, so 1080 is better than your math resulted.


----------



## iLeakStuff

AIBs available at the same date as Founder`s edition. Confirmed by Nvidia.
27th May

https://hardforum.com/threads/nvidia-founders-edition-early-adopters-tax-goes-away.1899789/#post-1042298293


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> AIBs available at the same date as Founder`s edition. Confirmed by Nvidia.
> 27th May
> 
> https://hardforum.com/threads/nvidia-founders-edition-early-adopters-tax-goes-away.1899789/#post-1042298293


That's a very vague sentence. AIbs will be selling fes with their name on it. Technically that's called available from AIB. Evga has said they will have nothing but the fe on the 27th


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> That's a very vague sentence. AIbs will be selling fes with their name on it. Technically that's called available from AIB. Evga has said they will have nothing but the fe on the 27th


We'll see in a week won't we?


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> So how many leaks do we have regarding 3rd party cards?
> 
> I saw the Galaxy and the tease from Zotac, the tease from Gigabyte but I am looking for a water cooled card.
> 
> Personally I demand (IN ORDER OF IMPORTANCE TO ME) a card that will:
> 1. exhaust out of the case,
> 2. deliver an 80-percentile OC with hilariously low temps,
> 3. don't want to hear it,
> 4. be of a trustworthy brand since I am buying too early to know.
> 
> The usual suspects based on recent releases are EVGA, MSI, Gigabyte and Zotac, but I am reluctantly open to other recommendations. In the end I would rather take a 20% hit on OC to get the water cooled setup I want over brand-name, but that seems unlikely as water is pretty much synonymous with OC power, etc...


That Gigabyte XtremeTease silhouette looks like the AIO cooler version to me. Look at the left of the silhouette and the step down towards the connection backplate. Were that a Windforce card with 3 fans the silhouette would be level and straight all along the back edge IMHO


----------



## Biorganic

The performance is very nice on the 1080, which should be expected given the node change, uArch, and astronomical clockspeed. However, I would find it very hard to recommend this card to anyone with Polaris upcoming, it's upcoming roflstomp by new "Titan10ZZX", and the absurd price tag.

Also, it seems like the Tech Media is just getting progressively worse and worse. How does this card get an Editors choice award? It has no competition/metric to compare to, and is arguably a terrible value...

For instance how does TPU write this: "Despite the price, the GTX 1080 is an awesome card at a very competitive price point if you look at the price-to-performance ratio of previous generations"

How can you say "despite the price" as a qualifier to a statement which says "very competitive price point".

I think this is Journalistic double speak for, "I just Writes what they tells me to"... Completely garbage Journalism... SMH


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Check this out starting at 4:40: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmsfw9GnWUY


Amazing! An 1827MHz 1080 beats a 1266MHz Titan X?!?! The hell you say!!!!


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> you will get screwed either way.
> 
> If you get the GTX 1080 you pay 700$ and something better comes out soon. Less than a year
> 
> If you get the GTX 1080 Ti you probably have to wait 8-10 months and you probably have to pay 900$. Also something better will come out aswell like a GTX 1180 then.
> 
> I'd advise people to get a new GPU when they need a new GPU.
> 
> I can only speculate what AMD will bring to the table. I am still hoping for a VEGA card that outperforms the GTX 1080, but will be outperformed by the GTX 1080 Ti / Titan Pascal then.


Isn't the 1080 Ti will come out after Computex? Are you sure 8-10months later?


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> The performance is very nice on the 1080, which should be expected given the node change, uArch, and astronomical clockspeed. However, I would find it very hard to recommend this card to anyone with Polaris upcoming, it's upcoming roflstomp by new "Titan10ZZX", and the absurd price tag.
> 
> Also, it seems like the Tech Media is just getting progressively worse and worse. How does this card get an Editors choice award? It has no competition/metric to compare to, and is arguably a terrible value...
> 
> For instance how does TPU write this: "Despite the price, the GTX 1080 is an awesome card at a very competitive price point if you look at the price-to-performance ratio of previous generations"
> 
> How can you say "despite the price" as a qualifier to a statement which says "very competitive price point".
> 
> I think this is Journalistic double speak for, "I just Writes what they tells me to"... Completely garbage Journalism... SMH


I know AMD Polaris is coming, but isn't Amd always behind Nvidia in terms of performance? Well we already know how 1080 performed, so you kinda know that Polaris cards will be a bit behind 1080, it's always like this.


----------



## xSociety

I'm just waiting for the aftermarket ones and how well they OC. Maybe even with a modded bios like I have on my 980 Ti.

Seeing as how I can go from 66 fps in Rise of The Tomb Raider in dx12 @1440p, to 83 fps avg with an overclock with boost disabled, I'm really curious to see how well the 1080 can improve with something similar.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Amazing! An 1827MHz 1080 beats a 1266MHz Titan X?!?! The hell you say!!!!


And not by much. Not sure how he even got that high with a Titan though. No Titan X I have seen Boosts that high.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> And not by much. Not sure how he even got that high with a Titan though. No Titan X I have seen Boosts that high.


That's a good point. Just doing everything he can to make the 1080 look as good as possible...


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> That Gigabyte XtremeTease silhouette looks like the AIO cooler version to me. Look at the left of the silhouette and the step down towards the connection backplate. Were that a Windforce card with 3 fans the silhouette would be level and straight all along the back edge IMHO


It could be, if they didn't want to give away that they are doing a water solution by removing the rest from the photo.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> The channel was getting big when he was still using the FX8350 as the main rig.
> As for his testing methodology, dunno don't care as I don't go to Jayztwocents for stuff like that.
> 
> You would think I was talking about his youtube channel, not this thread. And of course a bandwagoner is gonna root for the best atm


Well the wording was ambiguous to say the least. And come on now, you can't honestly call him a bandwagoner and say we're the ones dumping on him.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> The performance is very nice on the 1080, which should be expected given the node change, uArch, and astronomical clockspeed. However, I would find it very hard to recommend this card to anyone with Polaris upcoming, it's upcoming roflstomp by new "Titan10ZZX", and the absurd price tag.
> 
> Also, it seems like the Tech Media is just getting progressively worse and worse. How does this card get an Editors choice award? It has no competition/metric to compare to, and is arguably a terrible value...
> 
> For instance how does TPU write this: "Despite the price, the GTX 1080 is an awesome card at a very competitive price point if you look at the price-to-performance ratio of previous generations"
> 
> How can you say "despite the price" as a qualifier to a statement which says "very competitive price point".
> 
> I think this is Journalistic double speak for, "I just Writes what they tells me to"... Completely garbage Journalism... SMH


Yeah I too feel the journalistic integrity of the US tech press has been severely compromised the past year or two. For me the trick to is avoid reading all the subjective stuff (intro+conclusions and other useless commentary) and go right to the meat. And if any of the results seem suspicious or cherry picked, cross reference with other sites.

When in doubt and as a last resort, go look at some German benchmarks.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Isn't the 1080 Ti will come out after Computex? Are you sure 8-10months later?


We don't even have rumors/leaks for 1080Ti, let alone a launch after Computex.

Its farrrr away.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Well the wording was ambiguous to say the least. And come on now, you can't honestly call him a bandwagoner and say we're the ones dumping on him.
> Yeah I too feel the journalistic integrity of the US tech press has been severely compromised the past year or two. For me the trick to is avoid reading all the subjective stuff (intro+conclusions and other useless commentary) and go right to the meat. And if any of the results seem suspicious or cherry picked, cross reference with other sites.
> 
> When in doubt and as a last resort, go look at some German benchmarks.


People go there for 3 reasons.

1) To justify their purchase.
2) To gain info because they are knowledge enough. Common question these youtubes get are like "Should I upgrade"
3) To be entertained.


----------



## Menta

Right all the reviews just seem to nice....well carefully spoken and then i love the fact when they mention a negative point its like something with no interest at all









they should be all over the FE CRAP. They treating flag ship cards the same way the review a more cheap card, seem to forget that only accounts for a very small number of sales.

FE vapor chamber.







does it steam vapor and release through the heatpipes. i mean common really!


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Well the wording was ambiguous to say the least. And come on now, you can't honestly call him a bandwagoner and say we're the ones dumping on him.
> Yeah I too feel the journalistic integrity of the US tech press has been severely compromised the past year or two. *For me the trick to is avoid reading all the subjective stuff (intro+conclusions and other useless commentary) and go right to the meat*. And if any of the results seem suspicious or cherry picked, cross reference with other sites.
> 
> When in doubt and as a last resort, go look at some German benchmarks.


Agreed on the bolded, I just wish most of the readers would do the same instead of seeing "Editors Choice Award" and insta-buying stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Right all the reviews just seem to nice....well carefully spoken and then i love the fact when they mention a negative point its like something with no interest at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t*hey should be all over the FE CRAP*. They treating flag ship cards the same way the review a more cheap card, seem to forget that only accounts for a very small number of sales.


Absolutely, the tech media should be handing Nvidia there ass on a platter for Fake pricing MSRP at 599, but selling a stock version with 15$ cooler for 699$.

If AMD did the same, there would be BLOOD shed on the forums.


----------



## HanSomPa

Im gonna wait for Anandtech's verdict.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Well the wording was ambiguous to say the least. And come on now, you can't honestly call him a bandwagoner and say we're the ones dumping on him.
> Yeah I too feel the journalistic integrity of the US tech press has been severely compromised the past year or two. For me the trick to is avoid reading all the subjective stuff (intro+conclusions and other useless commentary) and go right to the meat. And if any of the results seem suspicious or cherry picked, cross reference with other sites.
> 
> When in doubt and as a last resort, go look at some German benchmarks.


LOL some of you guys ARE dumping on him when he was putting out their about doing more than two way SLI.

You would think someone who actually got to talk behind the scenes with the manufacture/engineers of said product would little bit more knowledge than the vast sea of you that weren't their. But the mast majority of you discredited him before he even had the chance to explain


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> LOL some of you guys ARE dumping on him when he was putting out their about doing more than two way SLI.
> 
> You would think someone who actually got to talk behind the scenes with the manufacture/engineers of said product would little bit more knowledge than the vast sea of you that weren't their. But the mast majority of you discredited him before he even had the chance to explain


Thats because he should be doing the responsible thing and discouraging multi-SLI rather than congratulating himself on being privy to all the dope Nvidia back door meetings. Technically you can do multi-SLI but the point i and others have been making is that you shouldn't (which is why EVGA said what they did, not because JayzNoCents knows more than they do).


----------



## PriestOfSin

I am... a little disappointed in the card, I'll be honest. I can't quite place why, but it just doesn't seem especially revolutionary. I guess it just makes me wonder who in their right mind would pay what they're asking for it, when we all know good and well that the Titan OMG***BBQ will be faster still, and the inevitable 1080Ti will also stomp it. Feels like Nvidia wants to charge me $600 for the equivalent of a 9600GT, while keeping the 9800GTX+ for another few months.

I am eagerly awaiting 1070 reviews, and the inevitable 1080Ti.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> LOL some of you guys ARE dumping on him when he was putting out their about doing more than two way SLI.
> 
> You would think someone who actually got to talk behind the scenes with the manufacture/engineers of said product would little bit more knowledge than the vast sea of you that weren't their. But the mast majority of you discredited him before he even had the chance to explain


Seriously dude? You know we didn't trust him because the freaking support manager at EVGA said more than 2-way SLI wouldn't be supported right at the time right?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Thats because he should be doing the responsible thing and discouraging multi-SLI rather than congratulating himself on being privy to all the dope Nvidia back door meetings. Technically you can do multi-SLI but *the point i and others have been making is that you shouldn't* (which is why EVGA said what they did, not because JayzNoCents knows more than they do).


So much salt.

And WHOA WHOA STOP THE [email protected][email protected] Why should we listen to you more than this "JayzNoCents" on how we're gonna spend our money? People are gonna do what they want with their money, get off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Seriously dude? You know we didn't trust him because the freaking support manager at EVGA said more than 2-way SLI wouldn't be supported right?


And all of you ran with it like it was gospel also. Like I said a long time ago in another speculation thread, how about you all wait till the information was out there for us?
But nope we gotta


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Thats because he should be doing the responsible thing and discouraging multi-SLI rather than congratulating himself on being privy to all the dope Nvidia back door meetings. Technically you can do multi-SLI but the point i and others have been making is that you shouldn't (which is why EVGA said what they did, not because JayzNoCents knows more than they do).


I don't think it is his place to encourage or discourage anything tbf. We don't know yet how this Enthusiast Key will work, and making a proclaimation based on no facts is poor science and reporting- however much the prior art from Nvidia suggests otherwise. This is also why I was pretty upset to see a lot of price/performance charts using $599. No, you got that performance from a $699 card and so you do not get to assign that to anything imaginary at this point that may cost different or perform different.


----------



## shredzy

TBH looks like a really nice card, performance is really nice but still don't agree to much on the price. Certainly isn't a fail release at all. Definitely a worthy upgrade from my ACX 780Ti if I bite early, running 1440P @ 144hz.


----------



## Menta

I think smashed is a strong word


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> And all of you ran with it like it was gospel also. Like I said a long time ago in another speculation thread, how about you all wait till the information was out there for us?
> But nope we gotta


Did you miss this gigantic thread?

But you're right, if my crime is I'd rather trust the support manager at EVGA over a Youtube celebrity, then I guess I'm guilty as charged.


----------



## i7monkey

Gonna pass on 1080. Only GX100 non-Titan cards for me.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Gonna pass on 1080. Only GX100 non-Titan cards for me.


So TI


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Did you miss this gigantic thread?
> 
> But you're right, if my crime is I'd rather trust the support manager at EVGA over a Youtube celebrity, then I guess I'm guilty as charged.


Nope didn't miss that thread at all. But you had multiple people saying yes and no to more than two way SLI. With so many people putting out misinformation waiting for the day when NDA lifted might have saved a lot of people from spread of misinfo and jumping off of cliffs.


----------



## looniam

GeForce GTX 1080: Most Bizarre Secret Paper Launch Ever
Quote:


> *The GTX 1080 2.1GHz Presentation
> *
> For any of you folks that watched the NVIDIA GTX 1080 and 1070 Announcement a couple weeks ago, you know that at times it seemed a bit unrehearsed, and boy would you be correct. The full presentation is embedded at the link above if you missed it. In that presentation you see it go fully off the rails during a Simultaneous MultiProjection (SMP) demonstration. I was sitting in the audience, and it was so bad, that I truly thought that the shenanigans had been possibly rehearsed. I asked as much of NVIDIA later, but I was assured that all the buffoonery was real time. I still found it very entertaining though. There was one other really big thing that went on that was not rehearsed however, and that was Jen-Hsun Huang showing off the new GeForce GTX 1080 Founders Edition card running at 2.1GHz at 67C during the Epic Games Paragon demo, and there is a bit of a story behind this.
> 
> This story was related to me by two different NVIDIA employees, at two different times, in two totally different contexts, by people I have known for years, and I take it to be the truth. As I alluded to above, these presentations are usually very well rehearsed. There is not a lot of what goes on, on stage, that has not been prepared for. Showing off the 2.1GHz GTX 1080 clock was not part of the previous rehearsals, at least not for two or three hours before the live stream started. As we know Tim Sweeney of Epic Games fame came up on stage to show off Epic's Paragon demo to the crowd. It was related to me that Tim had never seen this demo run without it being a slide show previously, and during that day's rehearsal, the demo was still not running as well as NVIDIA wanted. At that point NVIDIA began using the new OC Scanner tool to "auto-overclock" the GTX 1080. They were able to stretch the clocks enough to get the Paragon demo to run smoothly at 1080p, which is the resolution of the screen being used on stage.


(next page stuff about the release date - retail availability of the F.E.)
conclusion:
Quote:


> Again, we have bad or missing messaging from NVIDIA that just makes the entire Founders Edition Fiasco look even worse.
> 
> In the end it looks like NVIDIA is telling its early adopters, "Let them eat cake," when we all know the cake is a lie.


but don't just read my quoting and go read the whole thing.


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I actually like him and his videos, but I know going in he has some bias and I don't put much stock in what he says. Entertainment only. And I am sure he gets a little kickback.


Most of his watercooling videos are good too. His nvidia card showdown was quite cringe worthy but otherwise, he's cool.


----------



## solarcycle24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Gonna pass on 1080. Only GX100 non-Titan cards for me.


Completely understandable but what if the 1080Ti is only 25% faster than a 1080 @$900, no complaints from you, will we see a thread from you about how the Ti is a fail? In all honestly the 1080 is for x80 or lesser owners and 980Ti owners shouldn't even worry about the 1080 but since the 1080 is faster than even a OC'd 980Ti, people feel compelled to express their disapproval, don't get it.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> So TI


Yup unless AMD's offering is better.

If 1080 is $700, Ti is what, $900?

$900 USD = $1173 Cad + tax = $1325 for Ti not including shipping or brokerage or retailer markup.

I might be looking at $1400-$1500 Cad for a 1080Ti


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solarcycle24*
> 
> Completely understandable but what if the 1080Ti is only 25% faster than a 1080 @$900, no complaints from you


Wouldn't surprise me one bit if it's extra crippled than usual and more expensive. Might have to quit buying.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Yup unless AMD's offering is better.
> 
> If 1080 is $700, Ti is what, $900?
> 
> $900 USD = $1173 Cad + tax = $1325 for Ti not including shipping or brokerage or retailer markup.
> 
> I might be looking at $1400-$1500 Cad for a 1080Ti


Ew


----------



## littledonny

I'm starting to get suspicious that there are problems overclocking the 1080. 2Ghz will not be enough to force upgrades out of 980 Ti users - I want to see 2.3Ghz overclocks so I know the 25% increase will hold when both cards are overclocked.


----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> GeForce GTX 1080: Most Bizarre Secret Paper Launch Ever
> (next page stuff about the release date - retail availability of the F.E.)
> conclusion:
> but don't just read my quoting and go read the whole thing.


this is gold -


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Just like last gen, there was no point going from a 780ti to a 980 as the 980 was a logical upgrade to the 780. I am not sure why people expected different this time, it has been like this for a while. You have a ti? You wait for this gens ti.
> 
> The only difference this gen is the usual price hike because there is no competition, both companies do it look at the 7970 launch which is like the only time amd has been first in a while hence why they got to overprice it just like nvidia do. No competition = set your own prices. The whole fanboy edition scenario does suck though, nvidia love that green.


Den why compare the price and set the price higher than the 980 ti for reference?

Of cos we compare the 980 ti becz its more ex. Duh.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> I'm starting to get suspicious that there are problems overclocking the 1080. 2Ghz will not be enough to force upgrades out of 980 Ti users - I want to see 2.3Ghz overclocks so I know the 25% increase will hold when both cards are overclocked.


Theres no way that's going to happen. This isn't the card for 980 TI users to upgrade from.


----------



## solarcycle24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> I'm starting to get suspicious that there are problems overclocking the 1080. 2Ghz will not be enough to force upgrades out of 980 Ti users - I want to see 2.3Ghz overclocks so I know the 25% increase will hold when both cards are overclocked.


I'm on two 980s OC'd @1588mhz. I'd love to grab a 1080 but if it can't overclock massively under water with custom bios then I might hold out.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I don't think it is his place to encourage or discourage anything tbf. We don't know yet how this Enthusiast Key will work, and making a proclaimation based on no facts is poor science and reporting- however much the prior art from Nvidia suggests otherwise. This is also why I was pretty upset to see a lot of price/performance charts using $599. No, you got that performance from a $699 card and so you do not get to assign that to anything imaginary at this point that may cost different or perform different.


Fair enough. But he definitely needs to get some Nvidia Green pom poms for his videos.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightDee8D*
> 
> this is gold -










Funny funny.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Theres no way that's going to happen. This isn't the card for 980 TI users to upgrade from.


That's not for you to decide. I'd be willing to upgrade if the 1080 is 25% faster than 980 Ti when both are sitting at average max overclocks. It will take 2.3Ghz or so for the 1080 to keep its stock vs. stock performance gain over a 980 Ti clocked at 1450Mhz+. I will pay for 25%, but not for 15%.

I run 21:9 1440p 100hz, I need a lot of horsepower. 25% extra would come in very handy in a lot of games I play, but I'm not willing to dump $500 more into my setup for a 15% gain.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Nope didn't miss that thread at all. But you had multiple people saying yes and no to more than two way SLI. With so many people putting out misinformation waiting for the day when NDA lifted might have saved a lot of people from spread of misinfo and jumping off of cliffs.


Fair enough but, when conflicting information exists and one source is much more credible than others, you go with that source. That's all you're seeing there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> GeForce GTX 1080: Most Bizarre Secret Paper Launch Ever
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *The GTX 1080 2.1GHz Presentation*
> 
> For any of you folks that watched the NVIDIA GTX 1080 and 1070 Announcement a couple weeks ago, you know that at times it seemed a bit unrehearsed, and boy would you be correct. The full presentation is embedded at the link above if you missed it. In that presentation you see it go fully off the rails during a Simultaneous MultiProjection (SMP) demonstration. I was sitting in the audience, and it was so bad, that I truly thought that the shenanigans had been possibly rehearsed. I asked as much of NVIDIA later, but I was assured that all the buffoonery was real time. I still found it very entertaining though. There was one other really big thing that went on that was not rehearsed however, and that was Jen-Hsun Huang showing off the new GeForce GTX 1080 Founders Edition card running at 2.1GHz at 67C during the Epic Games Paragon demo, and there is a bit of a story behind this.
> 
> This story was related to me by two different NVIDIA employees, at two different times, in two totally different contexts, by people I have known for years, and I take it to be the truth. As I alluded to above, these presentations are usually very well rehearsed. There is not a lot of what goes on, on stage, that has not been prepared for. Showing off the 2.1GHz GTX 1080 clock was not part of the previous rehearsals, at least not for two or three hours before the live stream started. As we know Tim Sweeney of Epic Games fame came up on stage to show off Epic's Paragon demo to the crowd. It was related to me that Tim had never seen this demo run without it being a slide show previously, and during that day's rehearsal, the demo was still not running as well as NVIDIA wanted. At that point NVIDIA began using the new OC Scanner tool to "auto-overclock" the GTX 1080. They were able to stretch the clocks enough to get the Paragon demo to run smoothly at 1080p, which is the resolution of the screen being used on stage.
> 
> 
> 
> (next page stuff about the release date - retail availability of the F.E.)
> conclusion:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, we have bad or missing messaging from NVIDIA that just makes the entire Founders Edition Fiasco look even worse.
> 
> In the end it looks like NVIDIA is telling its early adopters, "Let them eat cake," when we all know the cake is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but don't just read my quoting and go read the whole thing.
Click to expand...

Why am I not surprised that Kyle failed to relay this important bit of info:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> FYI, Tom Petersen just confirmed that *the demo unit at the launch event was the FE on air, with the blower fan at 100%.* That explains the 67 °C temps. Jacob from EVGA did a Doom play stream with the fan at 70% (in a cooler setup) and the GPU was at 60-62 °C. So basically be prepared to have the fan on a manual fan curve and not auto if using the stock blower cooler. It isn't anything special.
> 
> Edit: Got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'd


Seriously even when the guy is talking bad about nVidia, he finds some way to spin a lot of good into there.

My most charitable view is: the engineers were curious how far they could push the FE on air, so they maxed out the fans and OC'd as far as they could for giggles. Then JHH saw a golden opportunity in this and seized the moment.

The less charitable view, well let's not get started.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> That's not for you to decide. I'd be willing to upgrade if the 1080 is 25% faster than 980 Ti when both are sitting at average max overclocks. It will take 2.3Ghz or so for the 1080 to keep its stock vs. stock performance gain over a 980 Ti clocked at 1450Mhz+. I will pay for 25%, but not for 15%.
> 
> I run 21:9 1440p 100hz, I need a lot of horsepower. 25% extra would come in very handy in a lot of games I play, but I'm not willing to dump $500 more into my setup for a 15% gain.


Wait for the custom cooler cards and people who are gonna WC them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Fair enough but, when conflicting information exists and one source is much more credible than others, you go with that source. That's all you're seeing there.
> 
> Why am I not surprised that Kyle failed to relay this important bit of info:
> My most charitable view is: the engineers were curious how far they could push the FE on air, so they maxed out the fans and OC'd as far as they could for giggles. Then JHH saw a golden opportunity in this and seized the moment.
> 
> The less charitable view, well let's not get started.


When have we during launch of a product have ever trusted reps also? From AMD to nVidia to Intel, when they launch a new product when have we trusted "youtubers" and "partners" till after the NDA lifted... hell a lot of us wait till members actually have the items in hand before making harsh judgement. But this 1080 launch has a lot of people jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> That's not for you to decide. I'd be willing to upgrade if the 1080 is 25% faster than 980 Ti when both are sitting at average max overclocks. It will take 2.3Ghz or so for the 1080 to keep its stock vs. stock performance gain over a 980 Ti clocked at 1450Mhz+. I will pay for 25%, but not for 15%.
> 
> I run 21:9 1440p 100hz, I need a lot of horsepower. 25% extra would come in very handy in a lot of games I play, but I'm not willing to dump $500 more into my setup for a 15% gain.


Which is why a lot of people in this thread are arguing exactly what I just said. Its a really hopeful dream that the AIB cards reach those speeds at reasonable temps. I'm not saying its not going to happen, but don't get your hopes up.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Fair enough. But he definitely needs to get some Nvidia Green pom poms for his videos.


At some point the bigger they get the more they turn into a business even-though they try to convince us they do this out of passion. If passion gets in the way of you making a living than there is no passion anymore. The guy has to run a Channel, to taxes, go to event, come up with Video ideas, handle social cites etc. How can you compare him to some dedicated OCN members here that spend hours and hours reading reviews, investigating eveything. We have way more knowledge then all the Tech Youtubes. That's a fact.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Which is why a lot of people in this thread are arguing exactly what I just said. Its a really hopeful dream that the AIB cards reach those speeds at reasonable temps. I'm not saying its not going to happen, but don't get your hopes up.


The problem is I also want a reference-style blower because my case setup makes it the best option. I doubt I'll see a blower card with unlocked voltage and an additional 6 pin...


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> At some point the bigger they get the more they turn into a business even-though they try to convince us they do this out of passion. If passion gets in the way of you making a living than there is no passion anymore. The guy has to run a Channel, to taxes, go to event, come up with Video ideas, handle social cites etc. How can you compare him to some dedicated OCN members here that spend hours and hours reading reviews, investigating eveything. We have way more knowledge then all the Tech Youtubes. That's a fact.


Like a bear getting fat for the winter. Nvidia works to collect as much money as they can for the coming nuclear winter.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> The problem is I also want a reference-style blower because my case setup makes it the best option. I doubt I'll see a blower card with unlocked voltage and an additional 6 pin...


I've waited this long to upgrade, I can wait longer if need be even though I really don't want to. I need to put a new card in my PC, its screaming at me. But numbers will call everything in the end.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> The problem is I also want a reference-style blower because my case setup makes it the best option. I doubt I'll see a blower card with unlocked voltage and an additional 6 pin...


I too want a Reference even if the cooling is not optimal. I feel like if you do not get the good non-reference cards you are going to miss on Water Blocks and get non quality components.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> When have we during launch of a product have ever trusted reps also? From AMD to nVidia to Intel, when they launch a new product when have we trusted "youtubers" and "partners" till after the NDA lifted... hell a lot of us wait till members actually have the items in hand before making harsh judgement. But this 1080 launch has a lot of people jumping to conclusions.


It's the support manager of EVGA, not some random no-name salesman. Plus they're nVidia's largest partner, and have very close ties. I mean, if you can't/don't understand why the words of a support manager of nVidia's largest and closest AIB partner would be taken seriously by others, then let's just drop this subject.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> It's the support manager of EVGA, not some random no-name salesman. Plus they're nVidia's largest partner, so they don't normally tell you bad news if they didn't have to. I mean, if you can't/don't understand why the words of a support manager of nVidia's largest and closest AIB partner would be taken seriously by others, then let's just drop this subject.


A random. Because when have you guys trusted Jacob also before a lunch of a GPU? Most of the time on this forum the people discredit them and crap all over them, so what makes this any different?


----------



## magnek

Find me one post where I crapped on Jacob, _one_.

You're barking up the wrong tree son, and in case it's not clear, *we're done here*.

Eidt:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> And what would _nVidia's largest and closest AIB partner_ possibly have to gain from bringing people bad news, news that could actually *negatively affect 1080 sales*, including their own?
> 
> Like I said, if you can't understand this part, let's just move on.


THAT is what makes what they said "different". If you still can't understand after this, then that's no longer my problem.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> A random. Because when have you guys trusted Jacob also before a lunch of a GPU? Most of the time on this forum the people discredit them and crap all over them, so what makes this any different?


What are you carrying on about? This is about the changes to the way SLI is going to be implemented and supported. Why wouldn't you believe their biggest partner?


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> What are you carrying on about? This is about the changes to the way SLI is going to be implemented and supported. Why wouldn't you believe their biggest partner?


Because big business?


----------



## SuperZan

EVGA employee's ulterior motive in said situation would be...?

It's easy to understand what a YouTuber's would be: they've got to cultivate that sense that they're important and "in the loop". If I want speculation I'll come to people with more knowledge and experience, aka many of the regulars here at OCN.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Because big business?


Tin foil?


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Because big business?


And what would _nVidia's largest and closest AIB partner_ possibly have to gain from bringing people bad news, news that could actually *negatively affect 1080 sales*, including their own?

Like I said, if you can't understand this part, let's just move on.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> What are you carrying on about? This is about the changes to the way SLI is going to be implemented and supported. Why wouldn't you believe their biggest partner?


Exactly. Somebody who's in the business of selling video cards has very little reason to convince you to buy fewer video cards.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> And what would _nVidia's largest and closest AIB partner_ possibly have to gain from bringing people bad news, news that could actually *negatively affect 1080 sales*, including their own?
> 
> Like I said, if you can't understand this part, let's just move on.


Don't look at me, I'm just trying to give dots to connect. I don't get it anymore than you do.


----------



## magnek

Sorry for a moment there I thought you were that other guy who just seemed hellbent on being on my ass for whatever reason.


----------



## 12Cores

Someone found another power header point on the PCB, meaning the AIB's will probably release cards with 2 six pin or 8 pin connectors, that additional power will probably result in some massively overclocked cards under water.

http://www.gamersnexus.net/news-pc/2440-extra-8-pin-header-found-on-gtx-1080-pcb


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The overall point imo is that EVGA was right. Nvidia is not supporting 3-4-way SLI and those who choose to use it anyway will be massively disappointed. Thats the real reason EVGA said what they said i bet. They didnt want the PR crap storm when people realized their extra $699 cards were no more than expensive paper weights.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Yup unless AMD's offering is better.
> 
> If 1080 is $700, Ti is what, $900?
> 
> $900 USD = $1173 Cad + tax = $1325 for Ti not including shipping or brokerage or retailer markup.
> 
> I might be looking at $1400-$1500 Cad for a 1080Ti


This cracked me up. What would you do with your avatar?...lol. Tell you what, the day I see you rocking an AMD card would be the day I may start thinking about buying a "high end" (whatever that means depending on Nvidia's flavor of the month) Nvidia card again...Lol


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Sorry for a moment there I thought you were that other guy who just seemed hellbent on being on my ass for whatever reason.


Lol, all good.


----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> This cracked me up. What would you do with your avatar?...lol. Tell you what, the day I see you rocking an AMD card would be the day I may start thinking about buying a *"high end"* (whatever that means spending on Nvidia's flavor of the month) Nvidia card again...Lol


That would be this - GTX xx80 TI *F*ounder's *E*xtreme *K*iller *M*ilking *E*dition.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Sorry for a moment there I thought you were that other guy who just seemed hellbent on being on my ass for whatever reason.


naw, that would be xxdarkreap3rxx that seems to want to . . .


----------



## shadow85

Hey guy's will Nvidia release a GTX 1080 Ti in the future?

Or is it already the full chip available in GTX 1080?


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The overall point imo is that EVGA was right. Nvidia is not supporting 3-4-way SLI and those who choose to use it anyway will be massively disappointed. Thats the real reason EVGA said what they said i bet. They didnt want the PR crap storm when people realized their extra $699 cards were no more than expensive paper weights.


You're spending a lot of time and energy bashing the 1080 and nvidia in this thread. We understand your arguments. You should give it a rest now.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The overall point imo is that EVGA was right. Nvidia is not supporting 3-4-way SLI and those who choose to use it anyway will be massively disappointed. Thats the real reason EVGA said what they said i bet. They didnt want the PR crap storm when people realized their extra $699 cards were no more than expensive paper weights.


If Nvidia's multi card support beyond two cards over the past 2 years has been any indication of "sli support", one has to be dumb as a door knob to buy more than two (or more than one to be frank), and just to be clear I have counted my self in that category given my fascination with multi gpus...but never too late to learn eh... Lol


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> If Nvidia's multi card support beyond two cards over the past 2 years has been any indication of "sli support", one has to be dumb as a door knob to buy more than two (or one to be frank), and just to be I have counted my self in that category given my fascination with multi gpus...but never too late to learn eh... Lol


Old dogs can learn new tricks. You just have to teach them again, and again, and again, and again.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Old dogs can learn new tricks. You just have to teach them again, and again, and again, and again.


Its painful alright... Lol


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Its painful alright... Lol


It puts the lotion on the skin, or else it gets the hose _AGAIN_


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The overall point imo is that EVGA was right. Nvidia is not supporting 3-4-way SLI and those who choose to use it anyway will be massively disappointed. Thats the real reason EVGA said what they said i bet. They didnt want the PR crap storm when people realized their extra $699 cards were no more than expensive paper weights.


Totally agree with this


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Hey guy's will Nvidia release a GTX 1080 Ti in the future?
> 
> Or is it already the full chip available in GTX 1080?


I dont blame you for avoiding 35 pages to read through, so:


speculated late 2016/ 2017.
1080 is NOT the full chip.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightDee8D*
> 
> That would be this - GTX xx80 TI *F*ounder's *E*xtreme *K*iller *M*ilking *E*dition.


Royalties plz or I sue you for infringement kthxbai
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> naw, that would be xxdarkreap3rxx that seems to want to . . .


I thought we agreed we would never speak of _that guy_ (note the _italics_) in public again


----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Royalties plz or I sue you for infringement kthxbai


here -,


is it enuff ?


----------



## magnek

Hmm, well I suppose that would do for now. But I'm watching you like a hawk.


----------



## nani17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I dont blame you for avoiding 35 pages to read through, so:
> 
> 
> speculated late 2016/ 2017.
> 1080 is NOT the full chip.


I don't expect to see the ti until early/mid 2017 to be honest. Definitely don't see it being released in 2016


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> I thought we agreed we would never speak of _that guy_ (note the _italics_) in public again


your check bounced


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> your check bounced


All transactions are non-refundable.


----------



## Crosshatch3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> So how many leaks do we have regarding 3rd party cards?
> 
> I saw the Galaxy and the tease from Zotac, the tease from Gigabyte but I am looking for a water cooled card.
> 
> Personally I demand (IN ORDER OF IMPORTANCE TO ME) a card that will:
> 1. exhaust out of the case,
> 2. deliver an 80-percentile OC with hilariously low temps,
> 3. don't want to hear it,
> 4. be of a trustworthy brand since I am buying too early to know.
> 
> The usual suspects based on recent releases are EVGA, MSI, Gigabyte and Zotac, but I am reluctantly open to other recommendations. In the end I would rather take a 20% hit on OC to get the water cooled setup I want over brand-name, but that seems unlikely as water is pretty much synonymous with OC power, etc...


You might be interested in what were working on









Regards,

-Jason


----------



## nani17

Just had a look at the gtx 780 was released May 23rd 2013 and the ti was November 7th 2013. Hope they would do the same but I doubt it.

Also the 980 was September 18th 2014 the ti didn't even make an appearance till June 1st 2015. Also it better have HBM2


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nani17*
> 
> I don't expect to see the ti until early/mid 2017 to be honest. Definitely don't see it being released in 2016


If you assume AMD doesnt release anything to top the 1080, Nvidia can ride the crown until early 2017 (vega). I'd imagine N would want to preempt vega's launch. I dont see a late 2106 release myself though. Also, we dont know when TITAN will show up.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> GeForce GTX 1080: Most Bizarre Secret Paper Launch Ever
> (next page stuff about the release date - retail availability of the F.E.)
> conclusion:
> but don't just read my quoting and go read the whole thing.


This type of nonsense annoys me..
Quote:


> That all said, this backstory on the 2.1GHz 1080 clock is one I wanted to share with you. It was not a rehearsed bullet point that NVIDIA wanted to highlight to you, but rather a bunch of engineers getting excited about what their baby could do. You may choose to cut NVIDIA some slack on this, or berate NVIDIA for shoddy messaging, but I truly feel that no one was trying to intentionally mislead us.


I said this last week when Jayz2cents said the same thing:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> It was implied that the 1080 will far exceed 2.1Ghz because this only took them 5 minutes to do and they "did nothing special to achieve it", and they "just picked a random card, nothing special".. But exceeding the cap implies that they actually did put effort/thought into it. Capping the framerate to also keep temps down.


It's easy to spot insincerity.

As if no planning was put into that, and as if Nvidia's engineers had no idea what Pascal could do.. That's one of the most ridiculous things I've heard.. It's obvious they wanted to break the 2GHz mark to impress the media, who would then drive up hype (which they all did). AMD got so much crap for the "overclockers dream" (deservedly mind you, being disingenuous shouldn't be allowed), but Nvidia get away with it because their engineers are "just excited and happy, etc."..









Funny how berated AMD was over "overclockers dream", but Nvidia has mislead it's consumers over and over again (recently, not even taking the brands history overall) without one single thing from the media being redacted..

We've had things like " the only ones with full DX12 support', Asynchronous compute plastered all over their marketing, the 970's "4GB" of Vram, it goes on and on and on..

Even stuff like this all the time (got it from tpi).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Oh man, it will be easy for some of you to call me an AMD shill, but if you take a step back, you'll see there's something very wrong with the way the media presents both brands. It's unacceptable in my book, but i get called a fanboy for it, even though i give it to AMD equally.. Most of these sites are nothing more than corporate advertisers these days.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nani17*
> 
> Just had a look at the gtx 780 was released May 23rd 2013 and the ti was November 7th 2013. Hope they would do the same but I doubt it.
> 
> Also the 980 was September 18th 2014 the ti didn't even make an appearance till June 1st 2015. Also it better have HBM2


Its about a 6 month release window. I wouldn't be surprised if Nvidia continues to follow the same process, especially if we get Vega in October.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Yup unless AMD's offering is better.
> 
> If 1080 is $700, Ti is what, $900?
> 
> $900 USD = $1173 Cad + tax = $1325 for Ti not including shipping or brokerage or retailer markup.
> 
> I might be looking at $1400-$1500 Cad for a 1080Ti


No, 1080 Ti will be around $650, and the current 1080 will be lowere down to $500+.


----------



## Cyclonic

Well some rumors are about a Vega in Oktober/November so we might see a TI arround that time if its true.


----------



## nani17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> If you assume AMD doesnt release anything to top the 1080, Nvidia can ride the crown until early 2017 (vega). I'd imagine N would want to preempt vega's launch. I dont see a late 2106 release myself though. Also, we dont know when TITAN will show up.


Yeah we're all waiting to see specs from polaris but nothing so far. People said we should see at computex on here


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This type of nonsense annoys me..
> I said this last week when Jayz2cents said the same thing:
> It's easy to spot insincerity.
> 
> As if no planning was put into that, and as if Nvidia's engineers had no idea what Pascal could do.. That's one of the most ridiculous things I've heard.. It's obvious they wanted to break the 2GHz mark to impress the media, who would then drive up hype (which they all did). AMD got so much crap for the "overclockers dream" (deservedly mind you, being disingenuous shouldn't be allowed), but Nvidia get away with it because their engineers are "just excited and happy, etc."..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how berated AMD was over "overclockers dream", but Nvidia has mislead it's consumers over and over again (recently, not even taking the brands history overall) without one single thing form the media being redacted..
> 
> We've had things like " the only ones with full DX12 support', Asynchronous compute plastered all over their marketing, the 970's "4GB" of Vram, it goes on and on and on..
> 
> Even stuff like this all the time (got it from tpi).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, it will be easy for some of you to call me an AMD shill, but if you take a step back, you'll see there's something very wrong with the way the media presents both brands. It's unacceptable in my book, but i get called a fanboy for it, even though i give it to AMD equally.. Most of these sites are nothing more than corporate advertisers these days.


Yea, Nvidia did a wondrous job getting everybody to focus on the crazy high clockspeeds and it's managed to get many to ignore the fact that the FE doesn't seem to have a crazy amount of headroom, you know, like Fiji. Just because one overclocks to 2GHz and one taps out at 1.3GHz doesn't tell us anything without putting those numbers into context. But because one is bigger than the other, NV skates on their 100% fanspeed presentation.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> your check bounced


I TOLD YOU I would do direct deposit and the check was simply so you had the account details. Good thing I moved my money out of that account you greedy [censored].








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> This type of nonsense annoys me..
> I said this last week when Jayz2cents said the same thing:
> It's easy to spot insincerity.
> 
> As if no planning was put into that, and as if Nvidia's engineers had no idea what Pascal could do.. That's one of the most ridiculous things I've heard.. It's obvious they wanted to break the 2GHz mark to impress the media, who would then drive up hype (which they all did). AMD got so much crap for the "overclockers dream" (deservedly mind you, being disingenuous shouldn't be allowed), but Nvidia get away with it because their engineers are "just excited and happy, etc."..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how berated AMD was over "overclockers dream", but Nvidia has mislead it's consumers over and over again (recently, not even taking the brands history overall) without one single thing from the media being redacted..
> 
> We've had things like " the only ones with full DX12 support', Asynchronous compute plastered all over their marketing, the 970's "4GB" of Vram, it goes on and on and on..
> 
> Even stuff like this all the time (got it from tpi).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, it will be easy for some of you to call me an AMD shill, but if you take a step back, you'll see there's something very wrong with the way the media presents both brands. It's unacceptable in my book, but i get called a fanboy for it, even though i give it to AMD equally.. Most of these sites are nothing more than corporate advertisers these days.


Don't forget THE BLOWER WAS AT 100%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> FYI, Tom Petersen just confirmed that *the demo unit at the launch event was the FE on air, with the blower fan at 100%.* That explains the 67 °C temps. Jacob from EVGA did a Doom play stream with the fan at 70% (in a cooler setup) and the GPU was at 60-62 °C. So basically be prepared to have the fan on a manual fan curve and not auto if using the stock blower cooler. It isn't anything special.
> 
> Edit: Got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'd


I mean wut

Also if you get called an AMD shill for presenting cold hard facts, well that speaks volumes about the accusers don't it. As for the US tech press, yeah the less said the better.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Someone found another power header point on the PCB, meaning the AIB's will probably release cards with 2 six pin or 8 pin connectors, that additional power will probably result in some massively overclocked cards under water.
> 
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/news-pc/2440-extra-8-pin-header-found-on-gtx-1080-pcb


Nah.. AIBs are going to save their money and just use their own PCB and components. As far as why this has an extra 8 pin.. Very likely for Quadro cards using the same PCB.

Edit: I see the article is reflecting the Quadro part also.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> is it possible to get an average without those games in question? to have a more realistic view




As you wish. Sorry it took so long.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngEviL*
> 
> Thanks for compiling, it is helpful and it is imho the best way to compare the gpus objectively. +rep.
> 
> However there is an error in the math. Gtx 1080 is 33% faster at 4k than 980 ti and 30% faster at 1080p (135.3/104). Similarly it is for titan x, so 1080 is better than your math resulted.


Thank you sir. This has been fixed.


The % graph shows how much greater than 1080 is over the respective GPU. The only exception is the 1080oc. The %'s there show how much greater it is compared to a 1080 at stock clocks.

Again, please let me know if anyone wants anything added or changed.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> GeForce GTX 1080: Most Bizarre Secret Paper Launch Ever
> (next page stuff about the release date - retail availability of the F.E.)
> conclusion:
> but don't just read my quoting and go read the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This type of nonsense annoys me..
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> That all said, this backstory on the 2.1GHz 1080 clock is one I wanted to share with you. It was not a rehearsed bullet point that NVIDIA wanted to highlight to you, but rather a bunch of engineers getting excited about what their baby could do. You may choose to cut NVIDIA some slack on this, or berate NVIDIA for shoddy messaging, but I truly feel that no one was trying to intentionally mislead us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said this last week when Jayz2cents said the same thing:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> It was implied that the 1080 will far exceed 2.1Ghz because this only took them 5 minutes to do and they "did nothing special to achieve it", and they "just picked a random card, nothing special".. But exceeding the cap implies that they actually did put effort/thought into it. Capping the framerate to also keep temps down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's easy to spot insincerity.
> 
> As if no planning was put into that, and as if Nvidia's engineers had no idea what Pascal could do.. That's one of the most ridiculous things I've heard.. It's obvious they wanted to break the 2GHz mark to impress the media, who would then drive up hype (which they all did). AMD got so much crap for the "overclockers dream" (deservedly mind you, being disingenuous shouldn't be allowed), but Nvidia get away with it because their engineers are "just excited and happy, etc."..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how berated AMD was over "overclockers dream", but Nvidia has mislead it's consumers over and over again (recently, not even taking the brands history overall) without one single thing from the media being redacted..
> 
> We've had things like " the only ones with full DX12 support', Asynchronous compute plastered all over their marketing, the 970's "4GB" of Vram, it goes on and on and on..
> 
> Even stuff like this all the time (got it from tpi).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, it will be easy for some of you to call me an AMD shill, but if you take a step back, you'll see there's something very wrong with the way the media presents both brands. It's unacceptable in my book, but i get called a fanboy for it, even though i give it to AMD equally.. Most of these sites are nothing more than corporate advertisers these days
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

hey, i just got a kick out of the "let them eat cake" remark. it reminded me of a few people . . .









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> No, 1080 Ti will be around $650, and the current 1080 will be lowere down to $500+.


as much as i like your thinking, can't see it happening.

1080ti $750 because 16nm and hbm2 w/$850 F.E. they may drop $50 off the 1080 . .depending on AMD.


----------



## keikei

spoilers: He gets above 60fps @ 4K in Doom with the aftermarket cooler he mcguyvered.


----------



## nani17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Its about a 6 month release window. I wouldn't be surprised if Nvidia continues to follow the same process, especially if we get Vega in October.


Some how I don't think it will arrive 2016 I can't give an answer as to why just feel it will come early 2017 but then again just before Christmas would be great ha ha. Imagine the price of the thing astronomical I'd say


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> 
> 
> As you wish. Sorry it took so long.
> Thank you sir. This has been fixed.
> 
> 
> The % graph shows how much greater than 1080 is over the respective GPU. The only exception is the 1080oc. The %'s there show how much greater it is compared to a 1080 at stock clocks.
> 
> Again, please let me know if anyone wants anything added or changed.


Great work, would be good to get some 980ti OC numbers in there too if possible.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nani17*
> 
> Some how I don't think it will arrive 2016 I can't give an answer as to why just feel it will come early 2017 but then again just before Christmas would be great ha ha. Imagine the price of the thing astronomical I'd say


We going off topic, but honestly, the more i think about it, i can see TITAN coming out this holiday season. Remember, the trend is TITAN first, then Ti.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nani17*
> 
> Some how I don't think it will arrive 2016 I can't give an answer as to why just feel it will come early 2017 but then again just before Christmas would be great ha ha. Imagine the price of the thing astronomical I'd say


Brand new GPUs don't usually get effected much by the holidays that I've seen. If the TI does launch in Q3/Q4 2016 I wouldn't expect holiday sales for it.


----------



## NTME9

This card is absolutely destroying everything out there with like likes of no other card ever released! And sum peeps are like "meh"...lol wut? I honestly cant remember this large of gains from any past release. What am I missing?


----------



## Cyclonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drewfus*
> 
> This card is absolutely destroying everything out there with like likes of no other card ever released! And sum peeps are like "meh"...lol wut? I honestly cant remember this large of gains from any past release. What am I missing?


Insane pricing for mid range chip + 100 dollar Nvidia Milk Edition


----------



## NTME9

So we gonna call this a mid range chip? Alright then.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonic*
> 
> Insane pricing for mid range chip + 100 dollar Nvidia Milk Edition


----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drewfus*
> 
> So we gonna call this a mid range chip? Alright then.


A custom civic with more power than Ferrari 430 is still a *civic*. nobody is going to pay Ferrari like money for it. get it ?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drewfus*
> 
> So we gonna call this a mid range chip? Alright then.


If nothing else it is a mid-sized die. Impressive for that, and nice gains from the previous generation (which it should have given new node and architecture). As someone without the pressing need to upgrade -right now- though, i can't help but put it into context against impending large dies on the same kind of process node. Vega, 1080 Ti, possible Titan Pascal, all with (presumably) HBM2 to add to impressive gains from a large die on the new node. It's the 980 replacement, not the 980 Ti replacement; it's not the very definition of mid-range but it's certainly not representative of enthusiast-level performance at 14/16nm.


----------



## i7monkey

GP104 1080 Founder's Edition $699

GP100 Titan Pascal slightly cut down $1299

GP100 1080Ti even more cut down Pounder's Edition $899

GP100 Full chip Titan $1299 (cut down Titan obsolete, owner's pissed off)

GP100 1080Ti Full chip Ultra Pounder's Edition $999


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> If nothing else it _is _a mid-sized die. Impressive for that, and nice gains from the previous generation (which it should have given new node and architecture). As someone without the pressing need to upgrade -right now- though, i can't help but put it into context against impending large dies on the same kind of process node. Vega, 1080 Ti, possible Titan Pascal, all with (presumably) HBM2 to add to impressive gains from a large die on the new node. It's the 980 replacement, not the 980 Ti replacement; it's not the very definition of mid-range but it's certainly not representative of enthusiast-level performance at 14/16nm.


With HBM2 the PCB's could be more compact and power usage will be down. Vega and 1080ti/Titan are going to blow the 1080 out of the water in many respects I think.


----------



## chronicfx

Any SLI reviews?


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> He gets above 60fps @ 4K in Doom with the aftermarket cooler he mcguyvered.


even with accelero gpu clock fluctuates thanks to boost 3.0










custom bios is mandatory !!


----------



## NTME9

I guess I just remember peeps forking out 1000+ for a card that net 5+ fps and were like"SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY". To me gains are gains, mid chip or not.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drewfus*
> 
> I guess I just remember peeps forking out 1000+ for a card that net 5+ fps and were like"SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY". To me gains are gains, mid chip or not.


Those peeps you speak of sound like dunces.

Gains are gains though sure, depends how much of your wallet and soul you want to give to the big companies I guess.


----------



## NTME9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Those peeps you speak of sound like dunces.
> 
> Gains are gains though sure, depends how much of your wallet and soul you want to give to the big companies I guess.


I hear ya. Remember NVidia is in business to make money and they use that money to do research that produce products.
Think of it this way, if NVidia priced thing to what you considered "fair"(in the past), would they have then had the resources/money to bring you this level of product now?

So how do you want your cake?


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> With HBM2 the PCB's could be more compact and power usage will be down. Vega and 1080ti/Titan are going to blow the 1080 out of the water in many respects I think.


I agree, I am starting to get quite interested in the next-gen architectures. Are we going to get something new or will these two simply be an evolution of GCN and Nvidia's current CUDA cores with HBM2?

It looks like both polaris and pascal are not revolutionary architecturally. Pascal can clock impressively high and has some nice tweaks but it is still similar to Maxwell and Kepler. Polaris is very fast for how lower power and small the die is but it is still GCN as well.


----------



## bfedorov11

Would it be correct to think nvidia is getting ~$15,000 per full chip since the data center accelerator they're selling has 8 and costs $130,000? If that is the case, then $600/700 doesn't look so bad. Probably won't be seeing a full chip for a very long time.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drewfus*
> 
> This card is absolutely destroying everything out there with like likes of no other card ever released! And sum peeps are like "meh"...lol wut? I honestly cant remember this large of gains from any past release. What am I missing?


The fact that other cards can OC too, perhaps? As has been shown over and over, the difference between max OC 1080 and max OC 980Ti is only 15%. It is definitely faster and the clock speeds are impressive but it is hardly "destroying" the 980Ti which only cost $650 at launch ($50 less than the 1080) and at least featured the full Big Die GM200 chip rather than a glorified midrange one. But yes, the 1080 is unquestionably the new GPU King of the world, just a little underwhelming considering the marketing hype. Reminds me a little of an AMD launch in that regard...


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The fact that other cards can OC too, perhaps? As has been shown over and over, the difference between max OC 1080 and max OC 980Ti is only 15%. It is definitely faster and the clock speeds are impressive but it is hardly "destroying" the 980Ti which only cost $650 at launch ($50 less than the 1080) and at least featured the full Big Die GM200 chip rather than a glorified midrange one. But yes, the 1080 is unquestionably the new GPU King of the world, just a little underwhelming considering the marketing hype. Reminds me a little of an AMD launch in that regard...


Complete with Fiji-like OC headroom on the refere.. Founder's version.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drewfus*
> 
> To me gains are gains, mid chip or not.


Gains are gains....if money means nothing.

You like paying 2-3x more for no reason?


----------



## magnek

I think what's most interesting is this has gotta be the most negative reception to an nVidia launch in recent years. (I wasn't around when 480 launched so maybe the old farts long timers can fill me in)

Even those who are enthusiastic about the performance decry the price, or at least the Founder's Edition bullcrap. I think this really says something.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Any SLI reviews?


Go to 4:25 for SLI. Unfortunately, not that many games benched.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drewfus*
> 
> I guess I just remember peeps forking out 1000+ for a card that net 5+ fps and were like"SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY". To me gains are gains, mid chip or not.


What are you talking about. I got OG Titan back at launch and (while over priced to be sure) I can assure you that it was quite a bit faster than 5FPS more than the then-fastest cards around (7970 and 680). I even did a comparison at the time with the 7970's they were replacing so i kinda know what I'm talking about. In that test the Titan was anywhere from 20%-50% faster than the 7970 (Max OC vs Max OC) and this was before custom bios's surfaced that allowed 1300+MHz clock speeds which annihilated the 7970's. The only other $1k card was Titan X which, again, was a much larger increase over the 980 than 5FPS (and much more % faster than the 1080 is over the 980Ti). I know it isn't exactly fair to compare a Big Maxwell chip to a mid-range Pascal chip but when you consider the 1080 has been priced $50 MORE, it becomes more than a fair comparison (even though the 1080 is obviously a 980 successor and not 980Ti).


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Users who want to unlock triple- and quad-SLI can do so by requesting a key through NVIDIA's website.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> I think what's most interesting is this has gotta be the most negative reception to an nVidia launch in recent years. (I wasn't around when 480 launched so maybe the old farts long timers can fill me in)
> 
> Even those who are enthusiastic about the performance decry the price, or at least the Founder's Edition bullcrap. I think this really says something.


I agree with your point about the FE which is a new wrinkle but I was just as opposed to the 980 when it launched considering it offered no real advantage over the 780Ti/Titan at the time (but at least it cost less than that card and not more like this 1080). Of course over the course of the next year Nvidia immediately began ignoring Kepler in favor of Maxwell and nowadays the 980 is considerably faster than the 780Ti/Titan. We will, unfortunately, see the same thing happen to 980Ti and Titan X owners in short order...


----------



## i7monkey

$100 more for a regular run-of-the-mill reference card?

How many more layers of scams do these guys have left?

GTX 1180 Box Edition (comes with box! $50 extra!)

1180 Gamer Edition (comes with box and stickers! $100 more)

1180 Gaming Founder's Edition (box, stickers, and reference cooler WITH TIM already applied! $250 more)

.......

1180 DIY (do-it-yourself-edition), comes with gpu, shroud, and separate pieces! Assembly required! All for a low low price of $499 (like it used to be!). Committed to gaming, the way it was meant to be played! Cool, buttery smooth, 67C (heh).


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> $100 more for a regular run-of-the-mill reference card?
> 
> How many more layers of scams do these guys have left?
> 
> GTX 1180 Box Edition (comes with box! $50 extra!)
> 
> 1180 Gamer Edition (comes with box and stickers! $100 more)
> 
> 1180 Gaming Founder's Edition (box, stickers, and reference cooler WITH TIM already applied! $250 more)
> 
> .......
> 
> 1180 DIY (do-it-yourself-edition), comes with gpu, shroud, and separate pieces! Assembly required! All for a low low price of $499 (like it used to be!). Committed to gaming, the way it was meant to be played! Cool, buttery smooth, 67C (heh).


If I had a nickel for every time you've posted this rant, I could buy nVidia. Do you have it saved in a Word document for easy repetition?


----------



## i7monkey

Ya I'm kind of annoying myself too.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> If I had a nickel for every time you've posted this rant, I could buy nVidia. Do you have it saved in a Word document for easy repetition?


Save up those nickels cause the next card's gonna cost


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Ya I'm kind of annoying myself too.


Haha, that's priceless (which is nearly enough to buy a 1080)!


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I agree with your point about the FE which is a new wrinkle but I was just as opposed to the 980 when it launched considering it offered no real advantage over the 780Ti/Titan at the time (but at least it cost less than that card and not more like this 1080). Of course over the course of the next year Nvidia immediately began ignoring Kepler in favor of Maxwell and nowadays the 980 is considerably faster than the 780Ti/Titan. We will, unfortunately, see the same thing happen to 980Ti and Titan X owners in short order...


This is where I'm hoping Pascal is simply Maxwell on 16nm FF. Looking at the block diagrams, the update from Maxwell to Pascal does seem not all that drastic, certainly not as much of a leap as Fermi to Kepler or even Kepler to Maxwell.

From left to right: Fermi SM, Kepler SMX, Maxwell SMM, Pascal SM



You can clearly see the obvious difference between Fermi, Kepler, and Maxwell. But Maxwell and Pascal's SM look really quite similar if you ignore the FP64 (DP) units. Major difference being Pascal is more finely grained (64 shader cores per SM vs Maxwell's 128 shader cores per SMM). I think the L2 cache is larger in Pascal as well and there might be some other updates but you can see the basic design appears to be very similar.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I hope you are right otherwise current Titan X and 980Ti owners are going to be hating life by this time next year...


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> This is where I'm hoping Pascal is simply Maxwell on 16nm FF. Looking at the block diagrams, the update from Maxwell to Pascal does seem not all that drastic, certainly not as much of a leap as Fermi to Kepler or even Kepler to Maxwell.
> 
> From left to right: Fermi SM, Kepler SMX, Maxwell SMM, Pascal SM
> 
> You can clearly see the obvious difference between Fermi, Kepler, and Maxwell. But Maxwell and Pascal's SM look really quite similar if you ignore the FP64 (DP) units. Major difference being Pascal is more finely grained (64 shader cores per SM vs Maxwell's 128 shader cores per SMM). I think the L2 cache is larger in Pascal as well and there might be some other updates but you can see the basic design appears to be very similar.


GP104 has 128 cores per SMM just like Maxwell, it was only GP100 that had the changes there. I think, but am not positive, that also applies to the cache and register changes that we saw in GP100. If so, Pascal is basically a shrunk Maxwell, and so you shouldn't see the same kind of driver issues with the 980 Ti (which I saw theorized had a lot to do with the changes in the scheduler, more than anything else).


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> If I had a nickel for every time you've posted this rant, I could buy nVidia. Do you have it saved in a Word document for easy repetition?


I have to agree with you on that one. I am honestly surprised there aren't any disciplinary action being taken against the guys that spam the same thing over, and over like a broken record.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> GP104 has 128 cores per SMM just like Maxwell, it was only GP100 that had the changes there. I think, but am not positive, that also applies to the cache and register changes that we saw in GP100. If so, Pascal is basically a shrunk Maxwell, and so you shouldn't see the same kind of driver issues with the 980 Ti (which I saw theorized had a lot to do with the changes in the scheduler, more than anything else).


Of course the fact that Pascal is just a shrunken Maxwell is also the reason why its performance is so underwhelming vs GM200 necessitating a crazy-high boost clock just to beat it. I wonder just what kind of performance we would be seeing out of the 1080 if it was only capable of matching Maxwell OC's?


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> GP104 has 128 cores per SMM just like Maxwell, it was only GP100 that had the changes there. I think, but am not positive, that also applies to the cache and register changes that we saw in GP100. If so, Pascal is basically a shrunk Maxwell, and so you shouldn't see the same kind of driver issues with the 980 Ti (which I saw theorized had a lot to do with the changes in the scheduler, more than anything else).


Yeah you're right, GP104 is indeed 128 cores per SM. Wow so GP104 is even less of a change vs GM204 than GP100 is.

Maybe the polymorph engine was improved, because I remember looniam linking to a Gameworks white paper detailing how Pascal would allow them to crank tessellation up to 11.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I wonder just what kind of performance we would be seeing out of the 1080 if it was only capable of matching Maxwell OC's?


Maxwell?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Yeah you're right, GP104 is indeed 128 cores per SM. Wow so GP104 is even less of a change vs GM204 than GP100 is.
> 
> Maybe the polymorph engine was improved, because I remember looniam linking to a Gameworks white paper detailing how Pascal would allow them to crank tessellation up to 11.


I'm sure there is more under-the-hood stuff that has changed, but I didn't dig to find it. The preemption changes for one.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Maxwell?


I think it would actually be significantly slower (than GM200 anyway). As of now the 1080 has a max OC around 40% higher than the 980Ti yet is only around 15% faster.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Maxwell?
> I'm sure there is more under-the-hood stuff that has changed, but I didn't dig to find it. The preemption changes for one.


Well I was gonna say Pascal improves upon Maxwell's (non-existent) async abilities, but that seemed too edgy.

Oops I guess I said it anyway.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I think it would actually be significantly slower (than GM200 anyway). As of now the 1080 has a max OC around 40% higher than the 980Ti yet is only around 15% faster.


Could be a bottleneck somewhere that is holding it back when overclocked, a la Fury X (plus the core count difference). I can't see how it could be slower core per core than Maxwell.


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I hope you are right otherwise current Titan X and 980Ti owners are going to be hating life by this time next year...


they should've leaned from the 780Ti & og Titan owners


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> they should've leaned from the 780Ti & og Titan owners


They probably ARE former 780Ti and OG Titan owners!!!!


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I dont blame you for avoiding 35 pages to read through, so:
> 
> 
> speculated late 2016/ 2017.
> 1080 is NOT the full chip.


What are u talking, dont spread misinfo

Gtx 1080 is a full blown gp104 chip with 2560 cores

4 gpc
20 sm where each sm is 128 cores.

The next tier up chip is gp100, there wont be a better gp104


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> What are u talking, dont spread misinfo
> 
> Gtx 1080 is a full blown gp104 chip with 2560 cores
> 
> 4 gpc
> 20 sm where each sm is 128 cores.
> 
> The next tier up chip is gp100, there wont be a better gp104


Pretty sure that's what he meant. Just worded poorly.


----------



## dubldwn

Was this posted?
Quote:


> EK water blocks will be available at GTX 1080 launch!


https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/597936-ek-water-blocks-will-be-available-at-gtx-1080-launch/


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Well I was gonna say Pascal improves upon Maxwell's (non-existent) async abilities, but that seemed too edgy.
> 
> Oops I guess I said it anyway.


if you saw their video about dynamic loac balancing you will see a very interesting things....

fraps was running on video







they literally showcased an async capability on dx11 instead of dx12


----------



## Northwind

Some local vendors in my country are accepting preorders for GTX 1080 FE for 835 euros. That equals a whopping 942 USD...








Even with 20% VAT the card should go for 840 USD. Im not really into these business stuff, but it seems these guys are putting another 100 bucks just for the lolz. Following that logic, I cant see 1070 go for less than 600 USD. Man, sometimes me and my wife really want to migrate to the US.

Sorry for the little rant.


----------



## Tobiman

Something I noticed was that every reviewer is using pretty much the same games; in the same order. So maybe It can be a coincidence once BUT not four times.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I hope you are right otherwise current Titan X and 980Ti owners are going to be hating life by this time next year...


what? why? hate life because new video card comes out? man, you need to go out in the sun more often and relax from all this computer stuff


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> what? why? hate life because new video card comes out? man, you need to go out in the sun more often and relax from all this computer stuff


I was just talking about in the context of this discussion. Obviously I meant it as hyperbole.


----------



## Glottis

Even so, just because 1080 or 1080Ti comes out my 980Ti doesn't become obsolete on that day. I can continue using it as I always had, so I don't see your point there.


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crosshatch3D*
> 
> You might be interested in what were working on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> -Jason


What do you mean?

Who is "we"? And what are you working on?


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenFaux*
> 
> It's technically 150w but you can pull 200w, it'll just be out of spec and most likely require BIOS modification. As long as your PSU is solid quality you shouldn't have issues.


not 100% true its 150w through 8pin yes but you also get 75w through pcie
so its 225w, power limit is at 216 w some oc tests(with switched cooler) hold the 1080 at 216 w 2,1ghz gpu clock and 5,5 ghz memory clock under 60°(the fans of the cooler was running at 30-50%)
so with another 6 pin or 8 pin there would be much more potential in overclocking







.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Theres no way that's going to happen. This isn't the card for 980 TI *smart* users to upgrade from.


fixed it.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I'm sure there is more under-the-hood stuff that has changed, but I didn't dig to find it. The preemption changes for one.


the Simultaneous Multi-Projection Engine that's in the PolyMorph Engines. that's been the only uarch change according to ryan at PCper during their podcast (#400) when discussing the 1080. yeah, there is the preemption for a-sync but nvidia hasn't been forth coming in discussion that.


----------



## mohit9206

780Ti and 980Ti owners will buy this. 780 and 980 owners will buy this.970 and 770 owners will buy this or the 1070.And all of these buyers will then sell the 1080 and buy the 1080Ti when that one comes next year.In any case,Nvidia is the one making all the money.Not that its wrong.They do have the best cards.Except the R9 390 is the best perf/ $ card right now.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> 780Ti and 980Ti owners will buy this. 780 and 980 owners will buy this.970 and 770 owners will buy this or the 1070.And all of these buyers will then sell the 1080 and buy the 1080Ti when that one comes next year.In any case,Nvidia is the one making all the money.Not that its wrong.They do have the best cards.Except the R9 390 is the best perf/ $ card right now.


I'm going to keep my 980ti if you dont mind and try to get another 2nd hand for cheap


----------



## NikolayNeykov

When they release Ips 4k monitors with 120-144 Hz and g-sync it is the right time for upgrade on the GPU otherwise there is no point








Remember this, don't be fooled by sweet talks. You don't really need other Gpu right now.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> GeForce GTX 1080: Most Bizarre Secret Paper Launch Ever
> (next page stuff about the release date - retail availability of the F.E.)
> conclusion:
> but don't just read my quoting and go read the whole thing.


Disgusting. It read likes Nvidia is paying them or they are the worst fanboys in existence. And even worse it sounds like they are trying to be cool, moderate and objective. It's like when you observe cheaters in counter strike and they are doing alibi-moves to mislead people.

The whole article is so disturbingly childish. One of the worst parts :
Quote:


> That is right, you guys *****ed enough about the Founders Edition cards being an "Early Adopter's Tax" that NVIDIA got tired enough of your crap and just pulled the rug right out from under you! I wish I would have been a fly on the wall.


And then they are writing a made up conversation that is supposed to be funny, but only makes them look like even worse Nvidia shills.

Definitely one of those sites I'm going to ignore in the future. This is one of the worst articles I've ever read.

The article is actually dangerous and hurtful for the industry. This could be classified as WW2 propaganda.

Honestly feels like the industry is full of nvidia shills. It's the best GPU sure, but this article is so out of place that one might wonder if HARDOCP headquarter is in the basement of Nvidia HQ.


----------



## Code-Red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> 780Ti and 980Ti owners will buy this. 780 and 980 owners will buy this.970 and 770 owners will buy this or the 1070.And all of these buyers will then sell the 1080 and buy the 1080Ti when that one comes next year.In any case,Nvidia is the one making all the money.Not that its wrong.They do have the best cards.Except the R9 390 is the best perf/ $ card right now.


My 780TI's aren't going anywhere. Until VR comes down in price there is very little reason to upgrade.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

HardOCP recommanded 390X CF for rise of TR.

Gtx 780Ti is slower than R9 290 in sone games. Especially NFS 2016.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Disgusting. It read likes Nvidia is paying them or they are the worst fanboys in existence. And even worse it sounds like they are trying to be cool, moderate and objective. It's like when you observe cheaters in counter strike and they are doing alibi-moves to mislead people.
> 
> The whole article is so disturbingly childish. One of the worst parts :
> And then they are writing a made up conversation that is supposed to be funny, but only makes them look like even worse Nvidia shills.
> 
> Definitely one of those sites I'm going to ignore in the future. This is one of the worst articles I've ever read.
> 
> The article is actually dangerous and hurtful for the industry. This could be classified as WW2 propaganda.
> 
> Honestly feels like the industry is full of nvidia shills. It's the best GPU sure, but this article is so out of place that one might wonder if HARDOCP headquarter is in the basement of Nvidia HQ.


No, they are pretty hard on NV. They are angry about the "paper" launch, the whole "FE" move, and the bad messaging from the presentation. They dont care about 3 or 4-way SLI, because it has sucked pretty hard in recent history. They dismiss Ansel and Fast Sync as it is of no use to most gamers.

Are they right about the 1080 being a "stellar" product? Yeah, it is, however overpriced it may be.

It sounds like you didnt even read the article, or at best just skimmed it.


----------



## Arturo.Zise

I hope like hell AMD can provide good performance on their new cards, because someone needs to force Nvidia's prices down.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> No, they are pretty hard on NV. They are angry about the "paper" launch, the whole "FE" move, and the bad messaging from the presentation. They dont care about 3 or 4-way SLI, because it has sucked pretty hard in recent history. They dismiss Ansel and Fast Sync as it is of no use to most gamers.
> 
> Are they right about the 1080 being a "stellar" product? Yeah, it is, however overpriced it may be.
> 
> It sounds like you didnt even read the article, or at best just skimmed it.


I reread it again. maybe you are right. It's hard to tell. Either they are faking criticism to appear objective or they are simply bad at writing a critical article.

Whatever it is, even if I am wrong about how I perceive this, it is still a very childish article that should be looked into.

This is definitely not how an article is supposed to be written on a somewhat mayor tech site for PC hardware. It wouldn't even be good enough as a satire piece.

If they want to appear objective then they should call Nvidia out for it.

Or even better ... how about mentioning stuff like that in the review they posted 2 days ago where they gave the GTX 1080 an absolute stellar review with Gold Award and all the whole shabangs of superlatives for compliments.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Find me one post where I crapped on Jacob, _one_.
> 
> You're barking up the wrong tree son, and in case it's not clear, *we're done here*.
> 
> Eidt:
> THAT is what makes what they said "different". If you still can't understand after this, then that's no longer my problem.


Did I specially say you? Did I directly point my finger at you child?
I just find it funny that whenever we have people like that making a comment the forum people are usually dismissive about it. But since it kind of "supports" your argument I guess we'll listen to a company rep right









Since the negative nancy's have figured everything out about this card and how we'll NEVER see a 599.99 GTX 1080, pray that we don't have one on the 27th.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> What are you carrying on about? This is about the changes to the way SLI is going to be implemented and supported. Why wouldn't you believe their biggest partner?


Spam more.


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Disgusting. It read likes Nvidia is paying them or they are the worst fanboys in existence. And even worse it sounds like they are trying to be cool, moderate and objective. It's like when you observe cheaters in counter strike and they are doing alibi-moves to mislead people.
> 
> The whole article is so disturbingly childish. One of the worst parts :
> And then they are writing a made up conversation that is supposed to be funny, but only makes them look like even worse Nvidia shills.
> 
> Definitely one of those sites I'm going to ignore in the future. This is one of the worst articles I've ever read.
> 
> The article is actually dangerous and hurtful for the industry. This could be classified as WW2 propaganda.
> 
> Honestly feels like the industry is full of nvidia shills. It's the best GPU sure, but this article is so out of place that one might wonder if HARDOCP headquarter is in the basement of Nvidia HQ.


GOD that article was awful, or I didn't catch the irony, which will get the same results: stop reading HardOCP...

I might not have much hardware review websites left...


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I have to agree with you on that one. I am honestly surprised there aren't any disciplinary action being taken against the guys that spam the same thing over, and over like a broken record.


If that was the case OCN would have about 10 million less responses in all AMD threads over the last 10 years. People crying the same arguments from 2006. Suddenly someone points out the truth about a mediocre product and he should be banned....lol!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> No, they are pretty hard on NV. They are angry about the "paper" launch, the whole "FE" move, and the bad messaging from the presentation. They dont care about 3 or 4-way SLI, because it has sucked pretty hard in recent history. They dismiss Ansel and Fast Sync as it is of no use to most gamers.
> 
> Are they right about the 1080 being a "stellar" product? Yeah, it is, however overpriced it may be.
> 
> It sounds like you didnt even read the article, or at best just skimmed it.


Stellar? What is stellar about it? You go from 28nm to 16nm (double the density) and you get a measely 12% increase in performance. In other words you can get an overclocked 980Ti to match the stock 1080. What is Stellar about that? Just imagine AMD releasing a FuryX that gets matched by an overclocked 390X,would you buy it? Heck no!


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Spam more.


Damage control more! Get mad more!

If you can't handle people's posts, then block them....child


----------



## solarcycle24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Was this posted?
> https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/597936-ek-water-blocks-will-be-available-at-gtx-1080-launch/


Oh hell yeah!! I use EK blocks on my two 980s and thanks to a custom bios I am able to hit 1588mhz for both. With the 1080 dropping soon, how long till custom bios for overclocking start to drop?


----------



## Offler

When I first got into reviews I thought it possibly could not be true. Then I re-read again the chip specs.
64 ROPs, 2560 shader units - its same as R9-290 so how its possible... then I finally stumbled upon chip frequency and it was up to 1733mhz.

So the benches DO a lot sense to me now. Thats a huge increase of frequency and I am glad that 32nm on graphics is finally a past.

Now I am really curious what will AMD pull.


----------



## BlitzWulf

FE max OC 2020 MHz

1080 "hybrid" max OC 2164 MHz in games
able to hit 2200 MHz in furmark by reducing mem voltage and increasing core but crashed in games .


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> If that was the case OCN would have about 10 million less responses in all AMD threads over the last 10 years. People crying the same arguments from 2006. Suddenly someone points out the truth about a mediocre product and he should be banned....lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stellar? What is stellar about it? You go from 28nm to 16nm (double the density) and you get a measely 12% increase in performance. In other words you can get an overclocked 980Ti to match the stock 1080. What is Stellar about that? Just imagine AMD releasing a FuryX that gets matched by an overclocked 390X,would you buy it? Heck no!


The 1080 is the 980 replacement. It performs 50%-80% above that.

The price is what sucks about it. It should be $499 or $550 at most.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Disgusting. It read likes Nvidia is paying them or they are the worst fanboys in existence. And even worse it sounds like they are trying to be cool, moderate and objective. It's like when you observe cheaters in counter strike and they are doing alibi-moves to mislead people.
> 
> The whole article is so disturbingly childish. One of the worst parts :
> And then they are writing a made up conversation that is supposed to be funny, but only makes them look like even worse Nvidia shills.
> 
> Definitely one of those sites I'm going to ignore in the future. This is one of the worst articles I've ever read.
> 
> The article is actually dangerous and hurtful for the industry. This could be classified as WW2 propaganda.
> 
> Honestly feels like the industry is full of nvidia shills. It's the best GPU sure, but this article is so out of place that one might wonder if HARDOCP headquarter is in the basement of Nvidia HQ.


I can't agree at all.

The article highlights both positive and a lot of negative about the situation.

I think he's scared to go any further because of the precedent set by AMD when they refused to give cards to reviewers they deemed negative.

If Nvidia takes the same stance, these guys stand to lose a lot.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I can't agree at all.
> 
> The article highlights both positive and a lot of negative about the situation.
> 
> I think he's scared to go any further because of the precedent set by AMD when they refused to give cards to reviewers they deemed negative.
> 
> If Nvidia takes the same stance, these guys stand to lose a lot.


I think NV did the same thing around the same time AMD did.


----------



## NTME9

I agree that 700 is a lot of money. Am I reading correctly that we can expect partners to release a 600 dollar version of this card soon? Personally I am blown away by this card and plan to purchase 2 once the NRBs come out.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> Something I noticed was that every reviewer is using pretty much the same games; in the same order. So maybe It can be a coincidence once BUT not four times.


What did we say in the same order exactly? I'll have to reread my review to see if I did it too.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> This is where I'm hoping Pascal is simply Maxwell on 16nm FF. Looking at the block diagrams, the update from Maxwell to Pascal does seem not all that drastic, certainly not as much of a leap as Fermi to Kepler or even Kepler to Maxwell.
> 
> From left to right: Fermi SM, Kepler SMX, Maxwell SMM, Pascal SM
> 
> 
> 
> You can clearly see the obvious difference between Fermi, Kepler, and Maxwell. But Maxwell and Pascal's SM look really quite similar if you ignore the FP64 (DP) units. Major difference being Pascal is more finely grained (64 shader cores per SM vs Maxwell's 128 shader cores per SMM). I think the L2 cache is larger in Pascal as well and there might be some other updates but you can see the basic design appears to be very similar.


Just a quick correction on that. The Pascal SM you posted is from the P100. The P100's architecture has modified SM blocks which essentially split up the Maxwell blocks into two, augmenting load / store bandwidth for compute workloads, adding additional Double Precision units and effectively doubling the on-die cache interconnect. All of this was done for compute-based workloads but would have minimal -if any- net positive effect upon gaming scenarios.


----------



## Randomdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Ignore him, he is probably an aforementioned shill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulling such things out of the dark place and playing with you. Ain't worth conversation. It's Nvidia's style:
> "2x performance of TitanX".... with small font in vertical: "in VR".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "faster than 980SLI".... with small font "when SLI is defunct"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "4GB of VRAM".... "3.5 actually"
> "Founder's Editions card more expensive then regular".... "but there ain't no regular really"
> "We'll add async shaders in driver fix"..... "we can't, hardware can't do it"
> ....
> 
> Etc.


"Probably"


----------



## toncij

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I can't agree at all.
> 
> The article highlights both positive and a lot of negative about the situation.
> 
> I think he's scared to go any further because of the precedent set by AMD when they refused to give cards to reviewers they deemed negative.
> 
> If Nvidia takes the same stance, these guys stand to lose a lot.


Probably unintentionally, you might be on to something: this might be the very problem we're facing. Websites doing this for money are vulnerable to corruption. If you're a reviewer doing a review for living and AMD or NVidia get angry, you won't be getting your ranch visit or safari in California, a free review card to keep and all that weeks before release. A reviewer with no card early looses money for not being amongst the first on Youtube.

How do you fight it?


----------



## tajoh111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I reread it again. maybe you are right. It's hard to tell. Either they are faking criticism to appear objective or they are simply bad at writing a critical article.
> 
> Whatever it is, even if I am wrong about how I perceive this, it is still a very childish article that should be looked into.
> 
> This is definitely not how an article is supposed to be written on a somewhat mayor tech site for PC hardware. It wouldn't even be good enough as a satire piece.
> 
> If they want to appear objective then they should call Nvidia out for it.
> 
> Or even better ... how about mentioning stuff like that in the review they posted 2 days ago where they gave the GTX 1080 an absolute stellar review with Gold Award and all the whole shabangs of superlatives for compliments.


I think your hate has blinded you if you think that is a pro Nvidia article. Even Raghu78 see's this as a negative Nvidia article and we both know how much he loves AMD and hates Nvidia. If you think Kyle is on the payroll for this launch, watch the video below where the press is talking to nvidia about the founders editions and 4 minutes in Kyle comes in and just grills Nvidia, humiliates them and makes it awkward real fast.

https://youtu.be/bNCfn4y8dBw?t=270

Awards are given to products that don't deserve it on both sides.

The Fury Nano got the gold award. And at 650 dollars Nano was one of the worst price to performance cards, particularly considering it was like AMD wanted us to pay extra for taking away the expensive water cooler. Kyle Bennett hated the product but it didn't stop them from giving it a gold award. This just shows a pattern of most new cards getting the award as long as they are the fastest at something. This low bar is what allowed the card to get the gold award.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2015/11/03/radeon_r9_nano_small_form_factor_video_card_review/15#.Vz2xrJErI2w

The thing is compared to existing products, the 1080 probably does deserve some sort of award if we take away some of the hate from the founders edition pricing. It's actually a good well balanced cards that is well rounded and it's only flaw is it's pricing but that isn't much different than most flagship cards at launch. And if your in the market for a flagship card, this would be obviously the one to get.

It's no more a crime to give this card an award than it was to give the 7970 the same award. The 7970 was just as much of a rip off compared to existing competition as this founders edition. If you don't believe look at this chart. It's actually a even worse rip off than the founders edition.





People just tend to give AMD way more the benefit of the doubt because they are typically seen as the more moral company.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Probably unintentionally, you might be on to something: this might be the very problem we're facing. Websites doing this for money are vulnerable to corruption. If you're a reviewer doing a review for living and AMD or NVidia get angry, you won't be getting your ranch visit or safari in California, a free review card to keep and all that weeks before release. A reviewer with no card early looses money for not being amongst the first on Youtube.
> 
> How do you fight it?


Fighting it is easy. Us reviewers always have a back up plan or at least we should but it all boils down to ROI.

While some folks might be swayed by being wined and dined at these events, in an age of online conference calls / Skype, many of us feel these events can be time wasters rather than completely productive.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Back up plan is giving it DamnGood VALUE award


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

The Nano got the Gold Award!


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> No, they are pretty hard on NV. They are angry about the "paper" launch, the whole "FE" move, and the bad messaging from the presentation. They dont care about 3 or 4-way SLI, because it has sucked pretty hard in recent history. They dismiss Ansel and Fast Sync as it is of no use to most gamers.
> 
> Are they right about the 1080 being a "stellar" product? Yeah, it is, however overpriced it may be.
> 
> It sounds like you didnt even read the article, or at best just skimmed it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> The 1080 is the 980 replacement. It performs 50%-80% above that.
> 
> The price is what sucks about it. It should be $499 or $550 at most.


That's true. The price places it against the 980Ti.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tajoh111*
> 
> I think your hate has blinded you if you think that is a pro Nvidia article. Even Raghu78 see's this as a negative Nvidia article and we both know how much he loves AMD and hates Nvidia. If you think Kyle is on the payroll for this launch, watch the video below where the press is talking to nvidia about the founders editions and 4 minutes in Kyle comes in and just grills Nvidia, humiliates them and makes it awkward real fast.
> 
> https://youtu.be/bNCfn4y8dBw?t=270
> 
> Awards are given to products that don't deserve it on both sides.
> 
> The Fury Nano got the gold award. And at 650 dollars Nano was one of the worst price to performance cards, particularly considering it was like AMD wanted us to pay extra for taking away the expensive water cooler. Kyle Bennett hated the product but it didn't stop them from giving it a gold award. This just shows a pattern of most new cards getting the award as long as they are the fastest at something. This low bar is what allowed the card to get the gold award.
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2015/11/03/radeon_r9_nano_small_form_factor_video_card_review/15#.Vz2xrJErI2w
> 
> The thing is compared to existing products, the 1080 probably does deserve some sort of award if we take away some of the hate from the founders edition pricing. It's actually a good well balanced cards that is well rounded and it's only flaw is it's pricing but that isn't much different than most flagship cards at launch. And if your in the market for a flagship card, this would be obviously the one to get.
> 
> It's no more a crime to give this card an award than it was to give the 7970 the same award. The 7970 was just as much of a rip off compared to existing competition as this founders edition. If you don't believe look at this chart. It's actually a even worse rip off than the founders edition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People just tend to give AMD way more the benefit of the doubt because they are typically seen as the more moral company.


You really can't say that for AMD. HD 7970 had a brand new architecture and drivers where not ready. A HD 7970 will destroy a GTX580 now. GTX1080 will never get the same gains as HD7970 did.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Back up plan is giving it DamnGood VALUE award


Are you denying that the GTX 1080 doesn't feature the best performance per dollar in the high end market right now? Because it does, even at the FE's MSRP. For buyers looking for something in this price range, it is a slam dunk.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> A HD 7970 will destroy a GTX580 *now*


but does it matter ? many years later when gaming and gamers have moved on and exchanged several GPUs ?

a 7970 still cant run modern games at clsoe to maxed out so how much worth does its improvement have ?


----------



## Crosshatch3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> Are you denying that the GTX 1080 doesn't feature the best performance per dollar in the high end market right now? Because it does, even at the FE's MSRP. For buyers looking for something in this price range, it is a slam dunk.


At the time of purchasing the 980TI FTW, if the 1080 was available at the same price...I would clearly go with the 1080. For some reason, I hear people say it's not worth it. I can't understand why that isn't worth it when the 1080, even the "reference" model will have more gains for roughly the same price of my 980TI.

I still like my 980TI though, it performs pretty darn good.









-Jason


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crosshatch3D*
> 
> That's fair I suppose, reason I know is because I contacted EVGA about the "Step-Up" program. Given the time-frame of when my "usable" extended warranty will expire, which also means my ability to step-up will expire; I wanted to confirm with them that If I purchase the extended warranty, that a 1080 variant would be released in this time so that I could step-up. So that's how I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> -Jason


Isn't Step-Up limited to only 90-days? No card ever gets out in that timeframe.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> Are you denying that the GTX 1080 doesn't feature the best performance per dollar in the high end market right now? Because it does, even at the FE's MSRP. For buyers looking for something in this price range, it is a slam dunk.


So, 1080ti should be expected to be 850$, Titan P like 1250$? And it's great?!

You know what I'm talking about. It's a new gen, high-midrange chip with 256-bit memory bus still, @700$. I bet you NV never had bigger sales margin before (excluding Titan's). It's a good card, but it's value is not damn good.


----------



## Crosshatch3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Isn't Step-Up limited to only 90-days? No card ever gets out in that timeframe.


Yes, it's only 90 days.

It will be quite disappointing if it's not released based on the conversations, i'll leave it at that.

Regards,

-Jason


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Was this posted?
> https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/597936-ek-water-blocks-will-be-available-at-gtx-1080-launch/


Nice find







Next Friday just got more interesting for me.


----------



## Menta

The 1080 is the 980 replacement on paper but the price isn't and that is really what counts at the end of the day


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> So, 1080ti should be expected to be 850$, Titan P like 1250$? And it's great?!
> 
> You know what I'm talking about. It's a new gen, high-midrange chip with 256-bit memory bus still, @700$. I bet you NV never had bigger sales margin before (excluding Titan's). It's a good card, but it's value is not damn good.


This is becoming a double jeopardy. You say it is meant to be a GTX 980 replacement but are basing that assumption on its name alone. Personally, I don't care about company margins; what I care about is end-user value. For someone coming from a GTX 680 or GTX 780 Ti (which is the logical upgrade path) the GTX 1080's bang for buck is off the charts.


----------



## NTME9

Are the links working for yall? I'm getting stuck on "waiting for api.viglink.com"


----------



## Crosshatch3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drewfus*
> 
> Are the links working for yall? I'm getting stuck on "waiting for api.viglink.com"


Links from front page work just fine and the random thread ones too.

-Jason


----------



## toncij

And what about rumours that higher level Pascal will not get released? According to some, we won't see anything before 2017. and Volta which should have a GP100-like chip for gamers.


----------



## Menta

Its to early to even mention Volta,but i guess the same thing happend when Maxwell was announced pascal would rule that would be the "thing" now all of sudden Pascal sucks and VOLTA will be gamer proof


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> And what about rumours that higher level Pascal will not get released? According to some, we won't see anything before 2017. and Volta which should have a GP100-like chip for gamers.


The question is: will NVIDIA actually *need* a higher level Pascal to compete in the high end until Volta arrives? The answer to that is looking increasingly like NO.


----------



## Bogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DFroN*
> 
> Nice find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Friday just got more interesting for me.


I've no doubts that they will have blocks for AIB cards out quite soon as well..


----------



## nycgtr

2164 vs 2050. 1-3 fps difference across games. Diminishing returns, not worth all the extra hassle tbh.


----------



## Crosshatch3D

I'm releasing a waterblock later this month too







Also will be doing a giveaway.

PS BOGGA- If that is your dog in your Avatar, I have a pup that looks quite similar!









Regards,

-Jason


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2164 vs 2050. 1-3 fps difference across games. Diminishing returns, not worth all the extra hassle tbh.


A full cover waterblock on the GTX 1080 inside a custom loop went to ~40 C max on core temps but throttled down anyway. These are power limited, so don't go by that video just yet.


----------



## zealord

that crappy Galaxy design might be the perfect one to get for putting them under water.

Still doesn't solve the 1x8 pin issues though.

I would hate to go water and then only realize my OC is heavily limited by the power while some custom air designs with better PCBs get much higher overclocks.

Really interested in how the classified/lightning of 1080 is going to do.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> A full cover waterblock on the GTX 1080 inside a custom loop went to ~40 C max on core temps but throttled down anyway. These are power limited, so don't go by that video just yet.


Waaaaaaaaaaait a second. Does this mean we're going to see some reviews on ThermalBench for 1080 blocks soon?


----------



## Menta

Just seems to me like the 1080 got starved on purpose.if the pcb has the power terminals why not add the extra connector ?


----------



## nycgtr

I'm a watercooler. What I'm saying is the clock boost isn't offering much return. Extra power or not


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Just seems to me like the 1080 got starved on _purpose_.if the pcb has the power terminals why not add the extra connector ?


Now why would Nvidia do something like that?


----------



## Glottis

I'm more interested in what performance we'll see in G1 Gaming, MSI GAMING and similar high end custom cards with dual 8pins preferably.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I'm a watercooler. What I'm saying is the clock boost isn't offering much return. Extra power or not


Would still be a shame if you buy a GTX 1080 for big money, buy a waterblock for big money and then have a 2060mhz overclock.

While someone else buys a GTX 1080 PCB custom design card for maybe even cheaper and has like 2500mhz.

I don't know what performance gain the GTX 1080 yields with going from 2060 to 2500 mhz, but it's probably noticeable


----------



## Crosshatch3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> that crappy Galaxy design might be the perfect one to get for putting them under water.
> 
> Still doesn't solve the 1x8 pin issues though.
> 
> I would hate to go water and then only realize my OC is heavily limited by the power while some custom air designs with better PCBs get much higher overclocks.
> 
> Really interested in how the classified/lightning of 1080 is going to do.


What about an Adapter PCB that plugs into the single connector but allows you to connect two rails.

Now if you overclock tooooooo much and the card wants to pull the available power, you might be in trouble , you will be in trouble. However, I believe the reference cards PCB traces and components could handle a little bit more juice. So having two rails going into one connector, assuming the stock connector and traces could handle some extra amperage, you could gain some.

None of this matter though if the card throttles down regardless of the extra available power.

Regards,

-Jason


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Just seems to me like the 1080 got starved on purpose.if the pcb has the power terminals why not add the extra connector ?


Same thing with the 980 Ti not having a 3rd. Except this time, they wanna sell you a Co-founder's Edition for $800 that includes the 4 cent power connector, 2 cents worth of metal, and 3 cents worth of solder.


----------



## Bogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crosshatch3D*
> 
> I'm releasing a waterblock later this month too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also will be doing a giveaway.
> 
> PS BOGGA- If that is your dog in your Avatar, I have a pup that looks quite similar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> -Jason


Yup that's my little princess









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Don't doubt your skills on creating a waterblock, but I'll go with an EK for EVGA's ACX/SC when it comes


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Waaaaaaaaaaait a second. Does this mean we're going to see some reviews on ThermalBench for 1080 blocks soon?


Yes, but not based on that post lol. Those were results from EK. I don't have a card or block(s) here. None are ready at this time anyway.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Would still be a shame if you buy a GTX 1080 for big money, buy a waterblock for big money and then have a 2060mhz overclock.
> 
> While someone else buys a GTX 1080 PCB custom design card for maybe even cheaper and has like 2500mhz.
> 
> I don't know what performance gain the GTX 1080 yields with going from 2060 to 2500 mhz, but it's probably noticeable


Well I've been burned a bit with the 980 and 980ti . I owned the KPE for both cards and on water. I could dump all the voltage I wanted, got the clocks decently high not exceptional and my returns where meh tbh. Good for benchmarks, actual gaming not so much. Problem is with my new setup I can't take a card that's 1cm longer than reference, so I am hoping for a custom that doesn't add a whole lot to the pcb length. I won't buy the fe bs. I wasn't even considering this card tbh till my 980ti took a dump this past weekend. It wont boot with the 8pin connected. Looking on the back it seems like part of the pcb took a crap and it's running on a stock bios with stock volts.


----------



## Crosshatch3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> Yup that's my little princess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't doubt your skills on creating a waterblock, but I'll go with an EK for EVGA's ACX/SC when it comes


I have a female too, shes beautiful man.

WP_20160312_0022.jpg 224k .jpg file


Bogga- I hear ya, but hey, be on the look out though...you might just be able to get a full-card waterblock from the giveaway









Cheers.

-Jason


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Well I've been burned a bit with the 980 and 980ti . I owned the KPE for both cards and on water. I could dump all the voltage I wanted, got the clocks decently high not exceptional and my returns where meh tbh. Good for benchmarks, actual gaming not so much.


that's nothing, this is getting burned.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> This is becoming a double jeopardy. You say it is meant to be a GTX 980 replacement but are basing that assumption on its name alone. Personally, I don't care about company margins; what I care about is end-user value. For someone coming from a GTX 680 or GTX 780 Ti (which is the logical upgrade path) the GTX 1080's bang for buck is off the charts.


Still do not see it. There is no person coming from GTX780 Ti or GTX680 that is willing to spend $700 or a GPU. GTX680 user is budget limited. He has to pay $200 more. GTX780 Ti user did not upgrade to 980 Ti because he wanted more and GTX1080 is not really the card for them. They will wait for 1080 Ti. Either way not sure why a lot of review websites are pressing this card so much. It's the first 16nm card and new architecture. All the performance gains are a given. If this card was $500 than we would have a card a lot more people would buy and beat everything before in price and performance.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> that's nothing, this is getting burned.


LOL the very first 980ti I picked up on launch was a EVGA SC REF. had a 60 asic and couldn't even do stock clocks without a voltage bump. That was a piece of crap.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> that's nothing, this is getting burned.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Since when did ASIC quality correlated with anything?


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Since when did ASIC quality correlated with anything?


since many years ago.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Since when did ASIC quality correlated with anything?


I dunno. Out of my two 970's the low asic card is the one that clocks best.


----------



## renx

At the end of the day Nvidia is releasing what I consider as the bare minimum acceptable improvement.
It's ok, but any less would have been terrible.
Billions of dollars invested, enough to go to Mars? Really?
Tech wise, this feels like Maxwell on brute-force mode. Node shrink and G5X allowed higher clocks and a lower TDP.
It's still a good videocard, but I fail to see anything groundbreaking here, as Huang claims.
I'd rather wait and see what AMD has stored, specially if Vega has been moved forward.


----------



## Bogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crosshatch3D*
> 
> I have a female too, shes beautiful man.
> 
> WP_20160312_0022.jpg 224k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Bogga- I hear ya, but hey, be on the look out though...you might just be able to get a full-card waterblock from the giveaway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> -Jason


Beautiful









But I would need two since I'm going SLI


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> since many years ago.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> If that was the case OCN would have about 10 million less responses in all AMD threads over the last 10 years. People crying the same arguments from 2006. Suddenly someone points out the truth about a mediocre product and he should be banned....lol!


Pointing it out is fine. Pointing it out 100 times a thread is a little overboard. Pointing it out tirelessly in thread after thread after thread just gets old.

We get it. We got it 1000 posts ago.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tajoh111*
> 
> I think your hate has blinded you if you think that is a pro Nvidia article. Even Raghu78 see's this as a negative Nvidia article and we both know how much he loves AMD and hates Nvidia. If you think Kyle is on the payroll for this launch, watch the video below where the press is talking to nvidia about the founders editions and 4 minutes in Kyle comes in and just grills Nvidia, humiliates them and makes it awkward real fast.
> 
> https://youtu.be/bNCfn4y8dBw?t=270


The rest of the conversation after Kyle gets finished is even more interesting. The Nvidia guys can't give a straight answer on what the "$599" card will be. They keep dancing around the question and seem incapable of giving a clear answer. All this founder's edition mess is for is to set an even higher MSRP and leave it up to Asus, MSI, EVGA to produce cheaper cards. Meanwhile Nvidia and their die hard fans can say that MSRP is $599. What a joke. I just don't like it and it shows more underhanded behavior from Nvidia.


----------



## Crosshatch3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> Beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I would need two since I'm going SLI


Ok fine, since we have similar dogs you get two! Ha, no really you do what you have to do but it's going down lol. Maybe you want one for fun, who knows. They'll be ready soon.

Cheers.

-Jason


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> So, 1080ti should be expected to be 850$, Titan P like 1250$? And it's great?!
> 
> You know what I'm talking about. It's a new gen, high-midrange chip with 256-bit memory bus still, @700$. I bet you NV never had bigger sales margin before (excluding Titan's). It's a good card, but it's value is not damn good.


Agree.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Still do not see it. There is no person coming from GTX780 Ti or GTX680 that is willing to spend $700 or a GPU. GTX680 user is budget limited. He has to pay $200 more. GTX780 Ti user did not upgrade to 980 Ti because he wanted more and GTX1080 is not really the card for them. They will wait for 1080 Ti. Either way not sure why a lot of review websites are pressing this card so much. It's the first 16nm card and new architecture. All the performance gains are a given. If this card was $500 than we would have a card a lot more people would buy and beat everything before in price and performance.


Also agree. Not sure why these review sites are hanging on Nvidia's sack so hard. Must be getting some major kickbacks.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> The rest of the conversation after Kyle gets finished is even more interesting. The Nvidia guys can't give a straight answer on what the "$599" card will be. They keep dancing around the question and seem incapable of giving a clear answer. All this founder's edition mess is for is to set an even higher MSRP and leave it up to Asus, MSI, EVGA to produce cheaper cards. Meanwhile Nvidia and their die hard fans can say that MSRP is $599. What a joke. I just don't like it and it shows more underhanded behavior from Nvidia.


In the past reference models came out at lets say 700€ and then AIB models at around 50 or 60€ less.i am afraid with this scheme is going to complicate pricing and even more in Europe where suggested price is never what Nvidia states much higher!


----------



## ChevChelios

1080 may not be the bang for buck, but it *is* still *the single best* choice (if you dont care at all about price/performance) for those who want the best & fastest GPU until Vega10 lands

not your super duper OCed 980Ti, not ProDuo, but a 1080

thats undisputable


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> The rest of the conversation after Kyle gets finished is even more interesting. The Nvidia guys can't give a straight answer on what the "$599" card will be. They keep dancing around the question and seem incapable of giving a clear answer. All this founder's edition mess is for is to set an even higher MSRP and leave it up to Asus, MSI, EVGA to produce cheaper cards. Meanwhile Nvidia and their die hard fans can say that MSRP is $599. What a joke. I just don't like it and it shows more underhanded behavior from Nvidia.


After being there, you could literally see and feel the moment where NVIDIA realized that maybe, just maybe this Founders Edition thing was a bad idea.

For the record I don't think the IDEA behind a Founders Edition is a bad thing. Rather I think the execution has been extremely poor. Throwing in a game, one of those new SLI bridges, a case badge, t-shirt, $20 rebate for the SHIELD or ANYTHING would soften the blow and keep with the entire idea behind a "Founders Edition" alive and well. Much of the gaming market is already used to buying "Collector's Editions" of games which come with some supposed freebies (that really cost nothing or very little to add) but NVIDIA missed this point entirely.

Think about it:

- SLI Bridge would have promoted SLI
- $20 SHIELD rebate would possibly help that ecosystem and help GameStream HDR expand
- A game will likely be offered as a freebie at some point anyways

Etc. etc.


----------



## Crosshatch3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> After being there, you could literally see and feel the moment where NVIDIA realized that maybe, just maybe this Founders Edition thing was a bad idea.
> 
> For the record I don't think the IDEA behind a Founders Edition is a bad thing. Rather I think the execution has been extremely poor. Throwing in a game, one of those new SLI bridges, a case badge, t-shirt, $20 rebate for the SHIELD or ANYTHING would soften the blow and keep with the entire idea behind a "Founders Edition" alive and well. Much of the gaming market is already used to buying "Collector's Editions" of games which come with some supposed freebies (that really cost nothing or very little to add) but NVIDIA missed this point entirely.
> 
> Think about it:
> 
> - SLI Bridge would have promoted SLI
> - $20 SHIELD rebate would possibly help that ecosystem and help GameStream HDR expand
> - A game will likely be offered as a freebie at some point anyways
> 
> Etc. etc.


I actually like that, that would be cool and makes sense.

-Jason


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> After being there, you could literally see and feel the moment where NVIDIA realized that maybe, just maybe this Founders Edition thing was a bad idea.
> 
> For the record I don't think the IDEA behind a Founders Edition is a bad thing. Rather I think the execution has been extremely poor. Throwing in a game, one of those new SLI bridges, a case badge, t-shirt, $20 rebate for the SHIELD or ANYTHING would soften the blow and keep with the entire idea behind a "Founders Edition" alive and well. Much of the gaming market is already used to buying "Collector's Editions" of games which come with some supposed freebies (that really cost nothing or very little to add) but NVIDIA missed this point entirely.


Or they could've priced the FE at 599$ aswell, cut the FE name and just have a normal reference design release.

Even if the FE is soooooooooooo horrible expensive for Nvidia, which it probably isn't in the grand scheme of things, they would still make $$$profit$$$ from it.

They can offer the GTX 1070 for 449$ for the FE, so there is no excuse for a 700$ GTX 1080 FE.

Saying 599$ MSRP and only offering a 699$ product is hypocritical.

If you ask me they just wanted to release this card at 700$ but hide behind a 599$ price tag.

Oh probably the card would suck with a plastic reference cooler like the GTX 680 had. It would probably be louder, hotter and overclock worse due to it and that would look bad in reviews wouldnt it


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> The question is: will NVIDIA actually *need* a higher level Pascal to compete in the high end until Volta arrives? The answer to that is looking increasingly like NO.


I'm not sure how nobody picked up on this statement here...

What are you alluding to, that 1080 will beat Vega and Polaris 10? Somehow I doubt that even you would know that already. Given your job and position within the community shouldn't you be careful making such claims without proof in hand.

@Skymtl could you please clarify this statement.


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> I'm not sure how nobody picked up on this statement here...
> 
> What are you alluding to, that 1080 will beat Vega and Polaris 10. Somehow I doubt that even you would know that already. Given your job and position within the community shouldn't you be careful making such claims without proof in hand.
> 
> @SKYMTL could you please clarify this statement.


Polaris 10 will be beaten by the 1080 in raw performance.(This seems to be pretty sure)
To vega.. hmm nobody knows but i guess vega will be stronger than 1080.


----------



## Menta

I think Pascal will be re branded before volta.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Did I specially say you? Did I directly point my finger at you child?
> *I just find it funny that whenever we have people like that making a comment the forum people are usually dismissive about it. But since it kind of "supports" your argument I guess we'll listen to a company rep right*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the negative nancy's have figured everything out about this card and how we'll NEVER see a 599.99 GTX 1080, pray that we don't have one on the 27th.
> Spam more.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> And what would _nVidia's largest and closest AIB partner_ possibly have to gain from bringing people bad news, news that could actually *negatively affect 1080 sales*, including their own?
> 
> Like I said, if you can't understand this part, let's just move on.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> Polaris 10 will be beaten by the 1080 in raw performance.(This seems to be pretty sure)
> To vega.. hmm nobody knows but i guess vega will be stronger than 1080.


If Vega isn't stronger than 1080 then that's a fail basically


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> So, 1080ti should be expected to be 850$, Titan P like 1250$? And it's great?!
> 
> You know what I'm talking about. It's a new gen, high-midrange chip with 256-bit memory bus still, @700$. I bet you NV never had bigger sales margin before (excluding Titan's). It's a good card, but it's value is not damn good.


Exactly. He (and all the other reviewers) act like getting 15% more performance out of a card featuring a new node and GDDR5X memory is some kind of gift from Nvidia or something. And it only costs $50 than the previous big die flagship so you know it must be a really great deal too!

The performance is fine and was totally expected for a 980 replacement. However, the price shouldnt go up just because its faster than the card its replacing. Thats what its supposed to do!


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Exactly. He (and all the other reviewers) act like getting 15% more performance out of a card featuring a new node and GDDR5X memory is some kind of gift from Nvidia or something. And it only costs $50 than the previous big die flagship so you know it must be a really great deal too!
> 
> The performance is fine and was totally expected for a 980 replacement. However, the price shouldnt go up just because its faster than the card its replacing. Thats what its supposed to do!


It's _much_ faster than the card it's replacing so it should be _much_ more expensive.
~Jen-Hsun

Sent from my private jet


----------



## rx7racer

The only niche thing I will chime in on is after I personally thought about it maybe NV is pricing by efficiency. The efficiency numbers are pretty nice if you step back and think about it, like amazingly nice.

Still a way high release price but who is to say if NV even cares about the high end, I don't mean they don't care but if they can reduce die size, increase efficiency and achieve incredible performance compared to their competitor and do it all with a mid range die size typically speaking from the past then there really isn't anything to stop them.

The market has already shown them they can price a high end card @ $3k and they will still sell FFS.

This I feel is the full circle of them branching off from releasing large high end dies first starting after Fermi, they just don't have a reason to.

And it's sad for me to say but I have a small piece of me that feels polaris is gonna flop and same with Volta. We've seen what GCN can do plenty, AMD isn't making drastic changes and unless the industry quickly adopts async it will be like always for AMD, creating revolutionary concepts and design too far ahead and by the time it's implemented their competitor has started implementing it and doing it better.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> It's _much_ faster than the card it's replacing so it should be _much_ more expensive.
> ~Jen-Hsun
> 
> Sent from my private jet


Makes perfect sense. Nvidia customers operate on the same logic anyway, most of the time. /s


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

That's what SKY (the *cough* objective journalist) seems to think. "New one's faster! Of course it should cost more!"


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> 1080 may not be the bang for buck, but it *is* still *the single best* choice (if you dont care at all about price/performance) for those who want the best & fastest GPU until Vega10 lands
> 
> not your super duper OCed 980Ti, not ProDuo, but a 1080
> 
> thats undisputable


maybe you don't understand what bang for buck means, but 1080 sits at pretty good position in performance per dollar charts, considering it's the highest top end single GPU solution, new architecture and all that. even at 700 USD it's still pretty decent.

i don't know how in your mind bang for buck works, maybe you just see $699 price tag and think "oh hey it's a big lump of money" ignoring everything else, but that's not how bang for buck is calculated i'm afraid. refer to this link:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080/28.html


----------



## sugarhell

The reference card creates the baseline performance. Any custom card from the AIBs that performs a bit better it will gonna cost more. Even the reference cards with a custom cooler should cost more if the temps are better than this. The idea of Founders edition is stupid in that way. I can only thing 2 reasons why nvidia did it because they have a good marketing dept.

First with this way you let the AIBs to price their cards. Most AIBs will price close or above Nvidia price's. This way the real price of a 1080 is closer to 699 but the official msrp is 599.

Second i think there will be a problem with availability. G5x just went into mass production. Probably they can't afford to give them cheap.

What i would hate to see in the future from all this story:

Titan Y - 1000$
Titan Y FE - 1200$


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> maybe you don't understand what bang for buck means, but 1080 sits at pretty good position in performance per dollar charts, considering it's the highest top end single GPU solution, new architecture and all that. even at 700 USD it's still pretty decent.
> 
> i don't know how in your mind bang for buck means, maybe you just see $699 price tag and think "oh hey it's a big lump of money" ignoring everything else, but that's now how bang for buck is calculated i'm afraid. refer to this link:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080/28.html


I dont think anyways is necessarily upset over the "bang for buck" aspect. What is a problem is that we arent seeing much advancement in the industry, yet we are seeing regular price increases. We still do not have a single card solution for 4k, we are seeing better adoption of SLI/Xfire but nothing amazing, we have seen discontinuing of advanced SLI, etc. These price increases so high that its well beyond explaining by inflation or even R&D. I have always been a high end consumer and accept that, but even Im not willing to adopt a 700usd price tag for what is literally a midrange card.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> maybe you don't understand what bang for buck means, but 1080 sits at pretty good position in performance per dollar charts, considering it's the highest top end single GPU solution, new architecture and all that. even at 700 USD it's still pretty decent.
> 
> i don't know how in your mind bang for buck works, maybe you just see $699 price tag and think "oh hey it's a big lump of money" ignoring everything else, but that's not how bang for buck is calculated i'm afraid. refer to this link:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080/28.html


Maybe you dont understand the history of the GPU market. Performance goes up faster than price, until VERY recently.

It was quite likely that you could get double the perf/$ at the high end when new cards launched and not pay any more than you did for your previous flagship card.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That's what SKY (the *cough* objective journalist) seems to think. "New one's faster! Of course it should cost more!"


I think when people say this, they mean: if you compare all the X80 cards, 580 to 680 to 780 to 980 to 1080, the 980 to 1080 is a way bigger leap than any of the others. TBH, they could have released the 1070 as the 1080 for $550, and the cut down 1070 (that is speculated to be 1060 Ti) as the 1070 for $380. Would have made more money this way.


----------



## sugarhell

Also i would like to add that nvidia denied a sample from phoronix.

More info here:

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=GTX-1080-Embargo-Lift


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Also i would like to add that nvidia denied a sample from phoronix.
> 
> More info here:
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/news/Graphics-Cards/AMD-Gains-Market-Share-Q116-Discrete-GPUs


Uhh, is that the right link?


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Uhh, is that the right link?


Sorry


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Also i would like to add that nvidia denied a sample from phoronix.
> 
> More info here:
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/news/Graphics-Cards/AMD-Gains-Market-Share-Q116-Discrete-GPUs


Probably because the Phoronix readers are rightfully vocal against NVidia doing their own thing when it comes to Wayland adoption.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> I'm not sure how nobody picked up on this statement here...
> 
> What are you alluding to, that 1080 will beat Vega and Polaris 10? Somehow I doubt that even you would know that already. Given your job and position within the community shouldn't you be careful making such claims without proof in hand.
> 
> @SKYMTL could you please clarify this statement.


I should have been clearer.

I'm alluding to the fact that "big Pascal" as we know it isn't designed for games workloads. As I said on a previous page, P100's entire structure has been designed with compute as its primary and likely sole task. Basically what I wanted to get across is that equating Vega with P100 would be a mistake. If I had to look into my crystal ball I'd say NVIDIA may eventually launch a P100 derivative that sat between the x104 core and P100.

As for it beating Polaris 10, I'll say based on all of AMD's public briefings, yesterday's public webinar and their quarterly financial calls, Polaris is not designed to compete in the ultra high end space. Rather, it is meant to be an absolutely awesome volume mover in the $199 to $299 "sweet spot" range, scale well into the notebook market and offer great perf per watt for system integrators.

AMD needs to claw back market share and Polaris is the part they've chosen to do so. Market share doesn't like within the high end market these days....

As for Vega, its still a hypothetical since HBM2 is still months away from volume production.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Probably because the Phoronix readers are rightfully vocal against NVidia doing their own thing when it comes to Wayland adoption.


It's a shame AMD drivers are so lacking for running natively on Linux but their cards perform well when passed through to a guest. Will go back to Arch when Vega drops since it should be decent enough for 4K and have HDMI 2.0. Man I miss it.


----------



## nycgtr

So I paid 600 for the 7900 gtx, and 620 or so for the 8800gtx many many years ago. The current price range 599 to 699 is within the margins. Most likely aren't seeing a TI for a long time. x80 midrange chip is like 4 years ago news, I am already used to it. At least this time performance has improved to a good % vs that last x80. Hell for NV if they didn't have to make a 1080ti I am sure they won't bother to. Just milk the 1080 train till you need to do something. People don't like don't buy it. No one's forcing you to upgrade or sidegrade, or whatever. Vote with your wallets.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Exactly. He (and all the other reviewers) act like getting 15% more performance out of a card featuring a new node and GDDR5X memory is some kind of gift from Nvidia or something. And it only costs $50 than the previous big die flagship so you know it must be a really great deal too!
> 
> The performance is fine and was totally expected for a 980 replacement. However, the price shouldnt go up just because its faster than the card its replacing. Thats what its supposed to do!


You keep saying 15% but the vast majority of overall tests just don't back up that assertion. TPU, to us, to Guru3D, to PCGH, to PCPer, etc.....we all saw the same 25%-40% overall performance boost versus GTX 980Ti.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> I should have been clearer.
> 
> I'm alluding to the fact that "big Pascal" as we know it isn't designed for games workloads. As I said on a previous page, P100's entire structure has been designed with compute as its primary and likely sole task. Basically what I wanted to get across is that equating Vega with P100 would be a mistake. If I had to look into my crystal ball I'd say NVIDIA may eventually launch a P100 derivative that sat between the x104 core and P100.
> 
> As for it beating Polaris 10, I'll say based on all of AMD's public briefings, yesterday's public webinar and their quarterly financial calls, Polaris is not designed to compete in the ultra high end space. Rather, it is meant to be an absolutely awesome volume mover in the $199 to $299 "sweet spot" range, scale well into the notebook market and offer great perf per watt for system integrators.
> 
> AMD needs to claw back market share and Polaris is the part they've chosen to do so. Market share doesn't like within the high end market these days....
> 
> As for Vega, its still a hypothetical since HBM2 is still months away from volume production.


Thank you for the clarification. However, it doesn't seem to correlate directly with your initial statement.

"The question is: will NVIDIA actually need a higher level Pascal to compete in the high end until Volta arrives? The answer to that is looking increasingly like NO."

With Vega supposedly not too far off the horizon, wouldn't it be a mistake by Nvidia to let AMD sit on top of 1080 for a few months. Especially so, with the mental leverage of "King AMD Card", while polaris is poised to exploit the masses at 2-350$ pricepoint. If you leave AMD the mindshare with a performance leading product as well as Price/perf king, this would seem like pretty terrible strategy from Nvidia, imo. Unless you think Volta will quickly follow Vega release?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> You keep saying 15% but the vast majority of overall tests just don't back up that assertion. TPU, to us, to Guru3D, to PCGH, to PCPer, etc.....we all saw the same 25%-40% overall performance boost versus GTX 980Ti.


The 15-20% numbers come from max OC compared to max OC. The 980 Ti has much more OC headroom as a percentage of its "stock" boost levels compared to the 1080.

Because of this, it eats a decent chunk out of that "25%-40%" number you are seeing at reference vs reference.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> You keep saying 15% but the vast majority of overall tests just don't back up that assertion. TPU, to us, to Guru3D, to PCGH, to PCPer, etc.....we all saw the same 25%-40% overall performance boost versus GTX 980Ti.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080/30.htm
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_980_Ti_Lightning/26.html
> 
> *1080 @ 2114 is around 12% faster than 980 Ti @ 1518.*


----------



## Playboyer670

On eBay there are bids on a GTX 1080 and it is at $1000 Lol ridiculous.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Also i would like to add that nvidia denied a sample from phoronix.
> 
> More info here:
> 
> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=GTX-1080-Embargo-Lift


He would have only tested the card with Linux correct?

A lot of sites that typically get two cards for SLI testing only got one.

Perhaps there weren't enough cards to go around instead of them actually denying one to him.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> He would have only tested the card with Linux correct?
> 
> A lot of sites that typically get two cards for SLI testing only got one.
> 
> Perhaps there weren't enough cards to go around instead of them actually denying one to him.


Its likely retaliation for the site calling out NV on lack of open source options and direction the company is trying to push open source programming.

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=GTX-1080-Embargo-Lift

They wont even talk to Michael (Phoronix writer).


----------



## lolfail9001

I didn't know that one PR person at nV was that important.

Because so far it looks kinda bad on PR side of things this launch around.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Thank you for the clarification. However, it doesn't seem to correlate directly with your initial statement.
> 
> "The question is: will NVIDIA actually need a higher level Pascal to compete in the high end until Volta arrives? The answer to that is looking increasingly like NO."
> 
> With Vega supposedly not too far off the horizon, wouldn't it be a mistake by Nvidia to let AMD sit on top of 1080 for a few months. Especially so, with the mental leverage of "King AMD Card", while polaris is poised to exploit the masses at 2-350$ pricepoint. If you leave AMD the mindshare with a performance leading product as well as Price/perf king, this would seem like pretty terrible strategy from Nvidia, imo. Unless you think Volta will quickly follow Vega release?


I think you may be referring to the rumor of an October launch for Vega? Hopefully AMD realized their mistake of launching a card with limited production memory after Fiji's issues.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


I still don't see your point. Max OC is a moving target from sample to sample. Baseline perf. is not.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> I think you may be referring to the rumor of an October launch for Vega? Hopefully AMD realized their mistake of launching a card with limited production memory after Fiji's issues.
> I still don't see your point. Max OC is a moving target from sample to sample. Baseline perf. is not.


You can get averages of both, and they are not much different from what I have seen. 1450-1550 for GTX 980 Ti and 2000-2100 for 1080. 980 Ti still eats into the 1080's lead if you use averages.


----------



## Seyumi

Anyone here willing to jump on the grenade and plan on getting 3-4 1080's to test SLI? Apparently DX11 games won't need the enthusiast key and it's more of a DX12 game issue. I guess new games from here on out won't officially have 3-4 way support (From Nvidia drivers anyway) but there was never 4 way support anyway and plenty of games still used my 4th card. Pretty sure we'll be seeing a few more generations of GPUs first before no more DX9/DX11 games are released anyway and it's all DX12.

I fortunately dumped 3 of my 4 Hybrid Titan X's about a month ago and sold them for around $950/ea when they'll probably be worth $300/ea soon. I would actually like to downgrade my setup to a Z170 2 way SLI setup versus a X99 4 way SLI setup if I won't get anymore benefits from the additional GPU's. I only went X99 because 2 Titan X's weren't holding a steady 60FPS @ 4K on some of the more demanding games. May as well save thousands of dollars.


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

I've read that they are made for two-way SLI only.*

*Three and four-way SLI will require serial numbers of the cards to ask Nvidia a key, and it will need a high speed bridge.

I called a local shop this morning, prices from canadian providers are 1083$ for a single GTX 1080.

I suspect this is just a price so that they will have the card on a list, because 600 USD with the current exchange rate is about 790$ CAD, and with our 16% taxes equals about 912$ CAD, for a single GTX 1080.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> You can get averages of both, and they are not much different from what I have seen. 1450-1550 for GTX 980 Ti and 2000-2100 for 1080. 980 Ti still eats into the 1080's lead if you use averages.


He doesn't want to hear that because he and the other reviewers are too busy trying to sell higher boost clocks as "unrivaled performance the likes of which we have never seen before!!!!" to all their readers. Never mind that clock-to-clock the 1080 is actually worse than the 980Ti (e.g. a 1500 MHz 1080 vs 1500MHz 980Ti) even with the advantage of 16nm _and_ GDDR5X. This is the way reviews are always done and is exactly why Nvidia resorted to using a "Boost" feature in the first place, so reviewers like SKY would be wowed by their "stock" performance! Its just a load of tripe...


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> He doesn't want to hear that because he and the other reviewers are too busy trying to sell higher boost clocks as "unrivaled performance the likes of which we have never seen before!!!!" to all their readers. Never mind that clock-to-clock the 1080 is actually worse than the 980Ti (e.g. a 1500 MHz 1080 vs 1500MHz 980Ti) even with the advantage of 16nm _and_ GDDR5X. This is the way reviews are always done and is exactly why Nvidia resorted to using a "Boost" feature in the first place, so reviewers like SKY would be wowed by their "stock" performance! Its just a load of tripe...


damn









Though to be fair I don't think underclocking a 1080 to 1500mhz and comparing it to a heavily overclocked 980 Ti to 1500mhz is the best way to go about it

But the whole boost thing is definitely dangerous for lesser experienced reviewers. When the GTX 680 came out the reference design boosted pretty high to like 1104mhz at time and that showed great results, but after 20 minutes gaming it was at 1070mhz or something due to losing 13mhz every 10°C. It was something along the lines

That is why some reviews showed the GTX 680 to be 10% better than the 7970 and other reviews showed the GTX 680 only 3-4% better than the 7970.


----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though to be fair I don't think underclocking a 1080 to 1500mhz and comparing it to a heavily overclocked 980 Ti to 1500mhz is the best way to go about it
> 
> But the whole boost thing is definitely dangerous for lesser experienced reviewers. When the GTX 680 came out the reference design boosted pretty high to like 1104mhz at time and that showed great results, but after 20 minutes gaming it was at 1070mhz or something due to losing 13mhz every 10°C. It was something along the lines
> 
> That is why some reviews showed the GTX 680 to be 10% better than the 7970 and other reviews showed the GTX 680 only 3-4% better than the 7970.


the thing is nv's reference card = amd's aftermarket card. because nvidia's card always runs above what they say. and amd's card always runs below or at whatever they say.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightDee8D*
> 
> the thing is nv's reference card = amd's aftermarket card. because nvidia's card always runs above what they say. and amd's card always runs below or at whatever they say.


I have not had that experience, and I have a reference R9 290.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightDee8D*
> 
> the thing is nv's reference card = amd's aftermarket card. because nvidia's card always runs above what they say. and amd's card always runs below or at whatever they say.


I don't know any aftermarket amd cooler that throttles









Reference R9 290(X) are horrible though. Either super loud or throttling.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> He doesn't want to hear that because he and the other reviewers are too busy trying to sell higher boost clocks as "unrivaled performance the likes of which we have never seen before!!!!" to all their readers. Never mind that clock-to-clock the 1080 is actually worse than the 980Ti (e.g. a 1500 MHz 1080 vs 1500MHz 980Ti) even with the advantage of 16nm _and_ GDDR5X. This is the way reviews are always done and is exactly why Nvidia resorted to using a "Boost" feature in the first place, so reviewers like SKY would be wowed by their "stock" performance! Its just a load of tripe...


You do realize that underclocking hardware engines that were meant to run at a certain speed (or above) messes with the core architecture, right? Oh yes, the fix is certainly in! Tripe indeed!









Then again, folks will always find something to pick on so I'm not surprised in the least the OC discussion is the new direction of this thread before custom cards, before tools like Precision move beyond early beta, before true overclockers get their hands on it, etc. I'll keep saying that overclocking is a moving target from sample to sample. Some better some worse.

Overclocking something like the GTX 1080 could also very well launch right into CPU bottlenecking at certain resolutions / detail settings but I guess I shouldn't discuss that either, right? Or the fact that you are comparing two completely different reviews with different games in each?

At least seeing folks get so worked up about these things is entertaining. Sad but entertaining. There is that......


----------



## EightDee8D

I said "amd's card always runs *below or at whatever* they say". means if a gpu is rated at 1050mhz , it will either run below in case of bad cooling or it will run @ 1050mhz. it will never go above that frequency by itself. that's not the case with nvidia.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though to be fair *I don't think underclocking a 1080 to 1500mhz and comparing it to a heavily overclocked 980 Ti to 1500mhz is the best way to go about it*
> 
> But the whole boost thing is definitely dangerous for lesser experienced reviewers. When the GTX 680 came out the reference design boosted pretty high to like 1104mhz at time and that showed great results, but after 20 minutes gaming it was at 1070mhz or something due to losing 13mhz every 10°C. It was something along the lines
> 
> That is why some reviews showed the GTX 680 to be 10% better than the 7970 and other reviews showed the GTX 680 only 3-4% better than the 7970.


Yeah, its unfair but so are the reviews to older cards. Especially when you consider that with all the advantages the 1080 has over Maxwell it is still not blowing its doors off at a 600MHz advantage! All of this would be fine for a traditional $500 X80 card but this thing is even MORE $$$ than the 980Ti for God sake, and he acts like its a STEAL!


----------



## Catscratch

Lemme drop this here while you are discussing heat and throttle http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-pascal,4572-11.html


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> You do realize that underclocking hardware engines that were meant to run at a certain speed (or above) messes with the core architecture, right? Oh yes, the fix is certainly in! Tripe indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, folks will always find something to pick on so I'm not surprised in the least the OC discussion is the new direction of this thread before custom cards, before tools like Precision move beyond early beta, before true overclockers get their hands on it, etc. I'll keep saying that overclocking is a moving target from sample to sample. Some better some worse.
> 
> Overclocking something like the GTX 1080 could also very well launch right into CPU bottlenecking at certain resolutions / detail settings but I guess I shouldn't discuss that either, right?
> 
> At least seeing folks get so worked up about these things is entertaining. Sad but entertaining. There is that......


I think it just reminds people too much of the Fury X fiasco.

_wait for memory overclocking!_
_wait for voltage unlock!_
_wait for better OC tools!_ or even
_wait for custom Fury cards!_

At least that'd be my guess.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> You do realize that underclocking hardware engines that were meant to run at a certain speed (or above) messes with the core architecture, right? Oh yes, the fix is certainly in! Tripe indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, folks will always find something to pick on so I'm not surprised in the least the OC discussion is the new direction of this thread before custom cards, before tools like Precision move beyond early beta, before true overclockers get their hands on it, etc. I'll keep saying that overclocking is a moving target from sample to sample. Some better some worse.
> 
> Overclocking something like the GTX 1080 could also very well launch right into CPU bottlenecking at certain resolutions / detail settings but I guess I shouldn't discuss that either, right?
> 
> At least seeing folks get so worked up about these things is entertaining. Sad but entertaining. There is that......


I highly doubt that CPU bottlenecking is going to be a thing at 4k.









The point still stands, 1080 for $700 with crap OC headroom is not a steal. A GTX 980 Ti at $550 is a steal until the $599 1080's hit the shelves.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> I think it just reminds people too much of the Fury X fiasco.
> 
> _wait for memory overclocking!_
> _wait for voltage unlock!_
> _wait for better OC tools!_ or even
> _wait for custom Fury cards!_
> 
> At least that'd be my guess.


The funny thing is, in a lot of ways this 1080 IS Nvidia's Fury X and yet look at the difference in coverage between the two! The Fury was roundly criticized for not being a good overclocker but here comes another bad overclocker from Nvidia and all the sudden "overclocks are a moving target and don't matter"! Yeah, okay dude.

All I can say is I really hope the AIB's can come along and save the day for all those that are expecting a magical 200-300MHz increase over the FE but I just don't see it...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> I should have been clearer.
> 
> I'm alluding to the fact that "big Pascal" as we know it isn't designed for games workloads. As I said on a previous page, P100's entire structure has been designed with compute as its primary and likely sole task. Basically what I wanted to get across is that equating Vega with P100 would be a mistake. If I had to look into my crystal ball I'd say NVIDIA may eventually launch a P100 derivative that sat between the x104 core and P100.
> 
> As for it beating Polaris 10, I'll say based on all of AMD's public briefings, yesterday's public webinar and their quarterly financial calls, Polaris is not designed to compete in the ultra high end space. Rather, it is meant to be an absolutely awesome volume mover in the $199 to $299 "sweet spot" range, scale well into the notebook market and offer great perf per watt for system integrators.
> 
> AMD needs to claw back market share and Polaris is the part they've chosen to do so. Market share doesn't like within the high end market these days....
> 
> As for Vega, its still a hypothetical since HBM2 is still months away from volume production.


Vega 10 will have 4096 Cores. This time around they will be able to fully use all the core. Also they will be faster and clock higher + HBM2. I see no problem of Vega 10 beating 1080. It is probably a 400 mm^2 die so not comparable to P100. Yes P100 right now is not tuned for gaming. It can do more for gaming if it did not have DP cores.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> I think it just reminds people too much of the Fury X fiasco.
> 
> _wait for memory overclocking!_
> _wait for voltage unlock!_
> _wait for better OC tools!_ or even
> _wait for custom Fury cards!_
> 
> At least that'd be my guess.


Good guess.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The funny thing is, in a lot of ways this 1080 IS Nvidia's Fury X and yet look at the difference in coverage between the two! The Fury was roundly criticized for not being a good overclocker but here comes another bad overclocker from Nvidia and all the sudden "overclocks are a moving target and don't matter"! Yeah, okay dude.
> 
> All I can say is I really hope the AIB's can come along and save the day for all those that are expecting a magical 200-300MHz increase over the FE but I just don't see it...


True but the 1080 isn't reference only like the Fury X is. The Fury had custom models but those OC'd just as poorly as the Fury X. We'll see how well custom 1080 models do (I agree though, 2300-2400 doesn't seem very likely, even on water).


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The funny thing is, in a lot of ways this 1080 IS Nvidia's Fury X and yet look at the difference in coverage between the two! The Fury was roundly criticized for not being a good overclocker but here comes another bad overclocker from Nvidia and all the sudden "overclocks are a moving target and don't matter"! Yeah, okay dude.
> 
> All I can say is I really hope the AIB's can come along and save the day for all those that are expecting a magical 200-300MHz increase over the FE but I just don't see it...


You may notice I didn't say OCing didn't matter. For comparative analysis they can't be given a huge amount of weight since everyone approaches OCing from a different perspective. I wouldn't call the FE a bad overclocker either since we have yet to see board partners' cards or cards in the hands of professionals.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Vega 10 will have 4096 Cores. This time around they will be able to fully use all the core. Also they will be faster and clock higher + HBM2. I see no problem of Vega 10 beating 1080. It is probably a 400 mm^2 die so not comparable to P100. Yes P100 right now is not tuned for gaming. It can do more for gaming if it did not have DP cores.


I don't doubt that AMD will have something amazing coming down the pipeline. However, I suggest to everyone, every time, that they take rumors with a grain of salt. Basically "will" should read "may have" whenever talking about an unreleased product.


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playboyer670*
> 
> On eBay there are bids on a GTX 1080 and it is at $1000 Lol ridiculous.


That has happened every launch though, they were selling 970's and 980's on amazon at launch for $1000+. People want to be the first to have things and will pay anything for it.


----------



## zealord

yeah there was also a HD 7990 for 90.000$ yes ninenty thousand wasn't there? a few weeks before release

http://www.cinemablend.com/games/AMD-Radeon-HD-7990-Malta-Sells-96-100-eBay-54868.html


----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> yeah there was also a HD 7990 for 90.000$ yes ninenty thousand wasn't there? a few weeks before release
> 
> http://www.cinemablend.com/games/AMD-Radeon-HD-7990-Malta-Sells-96-100-eBay-54868.html


What the ...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The funny thing is, in a lot of ways this 1080 IS Nvidia's Fury X and yet look at the difference in coverage between the two! The Fury was roundly criticized for not being a good overclocker but here comes another bad overclocker from Nvidia and all the sudden "overclocks are a moving target and don't matter"! Yeah, okay dude.
> 
> All I can say is I really hope the AIB's can come along and save the day for all those that are expecting a magical 200-300MHz increase over the FE but I just don't see it...


Fury X overclocks fine but its too hard to OC compare to Nvidia cards so Review sites do no bother.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> You may notice I didn't say OCing didn't matter. For comparative analysis they can't be given a huge amount of weight since everyone approaches OCing from a different perspective. I wouldn't call the FE a bad overclocker either since we have yet to see board partners' cards or cards in the hands of professionals.


But GPU Boost 3.0 just adds a variable to stock settings too, before any overclocking even comes into play.


----------



## Zaor

Really interesting conversation so far.Been following it since yesterday as i'm looking to buy this 1080 when custom coolers appear.Surprised no one has posted this http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/nvidia_geforcegtx_1080_overclocking/

I am assuming the gtx 980ti is with stock cooler as i've seen members here post higher firestrike scores.


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightDee8D*
> 
> What the ...


Well, after that 1080 at $1,000 looks like a steal, huh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Fury X overclocks fine but its too hard to OC compare to Nvidia cards so Review sites do no bother.


There are Fury Xs that go above ~10% on usual 24/7 OC?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though to be fair I don't think underclocking a 1080 to 1500mhz and comparing it to a heavily overclocked 980 Ti to 1500mhz is the best way to go about it
> 
> But the whole boost thing is definitely dangerous for lesser experienced reviewers. When the GTX 680 came out the reference design boosted pretty high to like 1104mhz at time and that showed great results, but after 20 minutes gaming it was at 1070mhz or something due to losing 13mhz every 10°C. It was something along the lines
> 
> *That is why some reviews showed the GTX 680 to be 10% better than the 7970 and other reviews showed the GTX 680 only 3-4% better than the 7970.*


Currently, we've seen 1080 FE's range from 1893MHz to 2.1GHz. And the NVidia proponents keep emphasizing guaranteed performance/clocks and dismiss well-known OC statistics for hardware that's been out for nearly a year. Double-standard much, when it serves their purpose?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> Well, after that 1080 at $1,000 looks like a steal, huh.
> There are Fury Xs that go above ~10% on usual 24/7 OC?


Memory OC give good performance bump. You can OC Fury X more then 1150MHz.


----------



## Scrimstar

Looks like [email protected] 1800 is same as [email protected] ~1350-1400

As expected









I think Nvidia could have made the 1080 faster, but they calculated this would reap the best reward, without staying too close to the GP100 mark.

moar cuda corez plz


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> Looks like [email protected] 1800 is same as [email protected] ~1350-1400
> 
> As expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Nvidia could have made the 1080 faster, but they calculated this would reap the best reward, without staying too close to the GP100 mark.
> 
> moar cuda corez plz


And the FE card does not seem to go much above 2GHz from what I have seen.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> And the FE card does not seem to go much above 2GHz from what I have seen.


Someone needs to solder that extra 8 pin in and throw a universal block on it already.


----------



## Scrimstar

Yeah, this thing consumes ~50-75 watts less, so you take off the 6 pin?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Someone needs to solder that extra 8 pin in and throw a universal block on it already.


Temp does not seem to limit the OC. They got it down to 50C and OC did not change much. I do not expect 2.4GHz+ Overclocks though. It seems getting 2.2GHz with this is like 1.6GHz with 980.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Temp does not seem to limit the OC. They got it down to 50C and OC did not change much. I do not expect 2.4GHz+ Overclocks though. It seems getting 2.2GHz with this is like 1.6GHz with 980.


Yes but if it OCs like crazy with more power, that's going to really drive up temperatures which is why I say slap the block on it to minimize that variable.

Edit: And if has some voltage scaling, then that's even more heat from more voltage + higher frequency.


----------



## Menta

Found€er €dition.

Dunno if it has been posted, i will just leave it here


----------



## GorillaSceptre

If it's anything like Maxwell ( which for all intents and purposes it is ) water won't really do much.. They get most of what they have on air.

We're looking at 12% oc to oc against a 980Ti.. Boost 3.0 is making the 1080 look far better than it actually is, most people don't seem to understand that boost 3.0 is automatically putting a beefy overclock on the 1080, so "stock vs stock" is irrelevant.

You won't see many reviewers show you overclocked 980Ti's next to the 1080 though, they only overclock Nvidia's previous cards when going against AMD.







Don't misunderstand me though, it's definitely not a "bad" card, but it's price severely hurts it. It's still the fastest thing out there, and has 8GB of Vram to boot.


----------



## Crosshatch3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Yes but if it OCs like crazy with more power, that's going to really drive up temperatures which is why I say slap the block on it to minimize that variable.
> 
> Edit: And if has some voltage scaling, then that's even more heat from more voltage + higher frequency.


I mentioned it before, but what about a two-to-one power connector. A separate PCB plugs into the single 1080 connectors but allows you to plug two rails. When the card draws more power, it's drawing power from both rails. If you overclock way beyond the limits, the question is whether the GPU throttles down due to BIOS settings or allows more power to be pulled from having two rails at the risk of damaging traces and components. Although, something tells me even the Ref. Edition PCB traces, components and stock connector can handle more power.

-Jason


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> If it's anything like Maxwell ( which for all intents and purposes it is ) water won't really do much.. They get most of what they have on air.
> 
> We're looking at 12% oc to oc against a 980Ti.. Boost 3.0 is making the 1080 look far better than it actually is, most people don't seem to understand that boost 3.0 is automatically putting a beefy overclock on the 1080, so "stock vs stock" is irrelevant.
> 
> You won't see many reviewers show you overclocked 980Ti's next to the 1080 though, they only overclock Nvidia's previous cards when going against AMD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't misunderstand me though, it's definitely not a "bad" card, but it's price severely hurts it. It's still the fastest thing out there, and has 8GB of Vram to boot.


If anyone really want to promote the 1080 at this price, it's for the VR capabilities and perspective-correct surround. With Simultaneous Multi-Projection, you don't have to buy a second GPU to have each render an image for each eye. If I were JHH, I would facepalm all the fanboys for missing the mountain.


----------



## stangflyer

This is really the main point. When the 280x came out it was $625, very high price BUT it was the flagship in 65nm. It was lowered very quickly when the 4850 and 4870 ATI cards came out.

Then the 480 flagship came out and then a couple years later the 580 came out. These were priced as the flagship cards they were.

Then Nvidia did something sneaky. It came out and named a midrange card the 680 touting it as a flagship card replacement for the 580. But it was not it was not a full core card like the rest of the x80 cards were.
Of course when the 7970 came out for AMD then Nvidia brings in the 780gtx which supposedly is the NEW flagship card, but that was not either. The 780TI of course followed. Many 780 buyers were not happy!

Now with the 9 series most gamers had gotten Nvidia figured out. 970,980 as high mid cards but most of us knew that Nvidia would follow up later with at TI card. (980TI)
10 series card the same thing. *But they price a card $700 that should be $550 max-* I say $375 for 1070 and $525 for 1080.

The issues started with the 680. Before that the x80 always meant flagship. Now Nvidia has/is pricing the 680,980,1080 at flagship price levels. They can do it with ATI not competitive in market share.
I think the 970 was priced well and we will see about the 1070 but there is too much gap price wise between them and the 980 and 1080. 65-70% of the price at 85% of the performance.
These cards (970,980,1070,1080) are more of a 460, 560,660 type card.

I know the performance is good but it should be after a die shrink that took 4 years.

You do not buy a gpu just based on performance. You have to take into consideration the family of the card also. We are falling into Nvidia's plan. If everyone buys this card for 650-725 what is the TI going to go for? $900? Once you set the bar that it is ok to spend 700 or more for the midrange we are all going to get screwed.

Said before!

*You do not pay 250k for a Camaro because it is faster than a 200k Ferrari from 5 years ago. It is still a Camaro.*

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crosshatch3D*
> 
> I mentioned it before, but what about a two-to-one power connector. A separate PCB plugs into the single 1080 connectors but allows you to plug two rails. When the card draws more power, it's drawing power from both rails. If you overclock way beyond the limits, the question is whether the GPU throttles down due to BIOS settings or allows more power to be pulled from having two rails at the risk of damaging traces and components. Although, something tells me even the Ref. Edition PCB traces, components and stock connector can handle more power.
> 
> -Jason


Doubt that would work at all.


----------



## Scrimstar

GP100 is probably the new Titan, x80Ti's come after Ttians


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightDee8D*
> 
> the thing is nv's reference card = amd's aftermarket card. because nvidia's card always runs above what they say. and amd's card always runs below or at whatever they say.


My reference 290s unlocked to 290X... they run above the advertised specs in both frequency and enabled cores...










Spoiler: Proof!








290X for ~$320 each two months after release









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> If anyone really want to promote the 1080 at this price, it's for the VR capabilities and perspective-correct surround. With Simultaneous Multi-Projection, you don't have to buy a second GPU to have each render an image for each eye. If I were JHH, I would facepalm all the fanboys for missing the mountain.


Not really imo. multi-projection *is* VR-Rendering, there's no reason Maxwell couldn't support it too, it should just be a driver update away. Although knowing Nvidia they'll keep it exclusive to Pascal..

AMD can already do multiple view ports to stop distortion. http://gpuopen.com/amd-gpu-services-an-introduction/

This also isn't a plug and play thing, you need to know your monitor angles, etc., etc. We're talking about something extremely niche.


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> Not really imo. multi-projection *is* VR-Rendering, there's no reason Maxwell couldn't support it too, it should just be a driver update away. Although knowing Nvidia they'll keep it exclusive to Pascal..
> 
> AMD can already do multiple view ports to stop distortion. http://gpuopen.com/amd-gpu-services-an-introduction/
> 
> This also isn't a plug and play thing, you need to know your monitor angles, etc., etc. We're talking about something extremely niche.


http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=37520764&postcount=9


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> My reference 290s unlocked to 290X... they run above the advertised specs in both frequency and enabled cores...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Proof!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 290X for ~$320 each two months after release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


are you playing games on those 4 290s or is this quad fire just for benching?


----------



## Crosshatch3D

Quote:
Originally Posted by Crosshatch3D View Post

I mentioned it before, but what about a two-to-one power connector. A separate PCB plugs into the single 1080 connectors but allows you to plug two rails. When the card draws more power, it's drawing power from both rails. If you overclock way beyond the limits, the question is whether the GPU throttles down due to BIOS settings or allows more power to be pulled from having two rails at the risk of damaging traces and components. Although, something tells me even the Ref. Edition PCB traces, components and stock connector can handle more power.

-Jason

Doubt that would work at all.

__________________________

Is it the software/Bios that prevents more voltage or is the limit from the power supply?

-Jason


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> If it's anything like Maxwell ( which for all intents and purposes it is ) water won't really do much.. They get most of what they have on air.
> 
> We're looking at 12% oc to oc against a 980Ti.. Boost 3.0 is making the 1080 look far better than it actually is, most people don't seem to understand that boost 3.0 is automatically putting a beefy overclock on the 1080, so "stock vs stock" is irrelevant.
> 
> You won't see many reviewers show you overclocked 980Ti's next to the 1080 though, they only overclock Nvidia's previous cards when going against AMD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't misunderstand me though, it's definitely not a "bad" card, but it's price severely hurts it. It's still the fastest thing out there, and has 8GB of Vram to boot.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=37520764&postcount=9


Gotcha.









It's been known for ages that AMD is the best bet for VR, and Maxwell is, well.. best not to even go there.









My point still stands though, there is no reason Maxwell shouldn't _support_ Simultaneous Multi-Projection. Still funny how AMD has had it and no one said a thing, but now it's one of Pascals major features..


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crosshatch3D*
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Crosshatch3D View Post
> 
> I mentioned it before, but what about a two-to-one power connector. A separate PCB plugs into the single 1080 connectors but allows you to plug two rails. When the card draws more power, it's drawing power from both rails. If you overclock way beyond the limits, the question is whether the GPU throttles down due to BIOS settings or allows more power to be pulled from having two rails at the risk of damaging traces and components. Although, something tells me even the Ref. Edition PCB traces, components and stock connector can handle more power.
> 
> -Jason
> 
> Doubt that would work at all.
> 
> __________________________
> 
> Is it the software/Bios that prevents more voltage or is the limit from the power supply?
> 
> -Jason


Some cards are voltage locked meaning if you modify the BIOS to be able to set voltage higher, it won't go past a certain point you set in software. OC software like Afterburner and PrecisionX limits it as well. There are tools that set voltage past them though like:



I say I doubt that would work because I don't think it would pull extra power despite having two 8 pin connectors leading into the single one since the card identifies it as one 8 pin connector. But idk, it may work.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> are you playing games on those 4 290s or is this quad fire just for benching?


Used them to game at 5760x1080 for a while. Quadfire support is completely lackluster and I got rid of 2 of the 4 cards last year. Going to be selling my remaining two cards shortly.

I plan on a new build this winter. Planning on picking up the first 16nm card with HBM2 for the next build. Sticking to a single card for the next generation.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> Boost 3.0 is making the 1080 look far better than it actually is, most people don't seem to understand that boost 3.0 is automatically putting a beefy overclock on the 1080, so "stock vs stock" is irrelevant.


That's not exactly true.

If you look at Hardware Canucks clocks over time graphs for the two cards, the 980 Ti when warm is boosted much higher than the 1080.

980 Ti is rated at 1075 Mhz and held over 1200 MHz during the temperature test.

1080 is 1733 MHz boost and was at 1750 MHz for the majority of the test.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> If it's anything like Maxwell ( which for all intents and purposes it is ) water won't really do much.. They get most of what they have on air.
> 
> We're looking at 12% oc to oc against a 980Ti.. Boost 3.0 is making the 1080 look far better than it actually is, most people don't seem to understand that boost 3.0 is automatically putting a beefy overclock on the 1080, so "stock vs stock" is irrelevant.
> 
> You won't see many reviewers show you overclocked 980Ti's next to the 1080 though, they only overclock Nvidia's previous cards when going against AMD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't misunderstand me though, it's definitely not a "bad" card, but it's price severely hurts it. It's still the fastest thing out there, and has 8GB of Vram to boot.


The million dollar question really is _does Pascal voltage scale decently on air/water or not?_

If no, 2.5GHz is basically an "overclocker's dream".








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Some cards are voltage locked meaning if you modify the BIOS to be able to set voltage higher, it won't go past a certain point you set in software. OC software like Afterburner and PrecisionX limits it as well. There are tools that set voltage past them though like:
> 
> 
> 
> I say I doubt that would work because I don't think it would pull extra power despite having two 8 pin connectors leading into the single one since the card identifies it as one 8 pin connector. But idk, it may work.


All depends on the bios. IIRC even stock 980 Ti bios had entries for a third power connector in the power table, but of course it was left blank since the physical connection wasn't there.


----------



## Crosshatch3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Some cards are voltage locked meaning if you modify the BIOS to be able to set voltage higher, it won't go past a certain point you set in software. OC software like Afterburner and PrecisionX limits it as well. There are tools that set voltage past them though like:
> 
> 
> 
> I say I doubt that would work because I don't think it would pull extra power despite having two 8 pin connectors leading into the single one since the card identifies it as one 8 pin connector. But idk, it may work.


With what you posted, assuming that program/app can change what the card voltage is...

The components should pull more amperage, if one single rail is in the limits...perhaps that second rail can be drawn from. Maybe it's a mute point though, It's interesting if the single rail of a power supply is the limit once you overcome the stock voltages.

-Jason


----------



## ZealotKi11er

For me water cooling has never gotten me more then Air in terms of OC. All it has down is being able to have that OC 24/7 and not with load fan. I OCed my 290X to 1150 with Stock Air Cooler which sucked. With Water I can do 1200MHz. Not much more than that for 24/7 operations.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> All depends on the bios. IIRC *even stock 980 Ti bios had entries for a third power connector in the power table*, but of course it was left blank since the physical connection wasn't there.


Gonna need a source on that one. Really interested in learning more about it. I know the 290X Lightning has a cool way of partitioning it into three segments (see below). I'm talking strictly about voltage limits btw not power.


----------



## Klocek001

2GHz is already sick. This card just needs a bigger die and HBM2 to kick major ass.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> 2GHz is already sick. This card just needs a bigger die and HBM2 to kick major ass.


Lol wouldn't that just be peachy. To bad we won't see it with these features.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> 2GHz is already sick. This card just needs a bigger die and HBM2 to kick major ass.


except that it doesn't have a big die or HBM2 so additional overclocking headroom is all anyone can hope for on the 1080. Now if you don't mind doing something other than hoping, like maybe try waiting instead of hoping, you will be able to try out a bigger die and HBM2.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> That's not exactly true.
> 
> If you look at Hardware Canucks clocks over time graphs for the two cards, the 980 Ti when warm is boosted much higher than the 1080.
> 
> 980 Ti is rated at 1075 Mhz and held over 1200 MHz during the temperature test.
> 
> 1080 is 1733 MHz boost and was at 1750 MHz for the majority of the test.


I'm not talking about percentages though, just in terms of how aggressive 3.0 is to 2.0.

3.0 is allowing the cards to get pushed pretty hard, there's been some boosting to almost 1900MHz, while manually overclocking only allowed them to gain an extra ~100MHz. That would be like most 980Ti's boosting to 1450MHz.

All i'm saying is the only way to accurately compare them is going oc to oc. The 1080 apples to apples has nowhere near 40% advantage over the 980Ti, although benches from reviews are fooling people into thinking that.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Gonna need a source on that one. Really interested in learning more about it. I know the 290X Lightning has a cool way of partitioning it into three segments (see below). I'm talking strictly about voltage limits btw not power.


I think it was in one of the Maxwell bios editing threads, either the original one from 2014 or the new one for GM200 only. But like I said IIRC so I may have remembered wrong.









And what're you're describing here I think would be more to do with the actual voltage regulator itself, so yeah just soldering in another power connector won't do anything.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> I'm not talking about percentages though, just in terms of how aggressive 3.0 is to 2.0.
> 
> 3.0 is allowing the cards to get pushed pretty hard, there's been some boosting to almost 1900MHz, while manually overclocking only allowed them to gain an extra ~100MHz. That would be like most 980Ti's boosting to 1450MHz.
> 
> All i'm saying is the only way to accurately compare them is going oc to oc. The 1080 apples to apples has nowhere near 40% advantage over the 980Ti, although benches from reviews are fooling people into thinking that.


I'm not sure how long any of those cards stayed above 1800 though. From what I have seen, those high boosts don't last for very long.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> except that it doesn't have a big die or HBM2 so additional overclocking headroom is all anyone can hope for on the 1080. Now if you don't mind doing something other than hoping, like maybe try waiting instead of hoping, you will be able to try out a bigger die and HBM2.


You can't take hope away. Hope is all we have!!! Although the OC potential on the 1070 is what is ultimately going to decide things for me on this gen of cards.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I'm not sure how long any of those cards stayed above 1800 though. From what I have seen, those high boosts don't last for very long.


I doesn't matter though, when it's "stock vs stock" the 1080 looks like it destroys the 980Ti, but in actual fact it only has around a 12% advantage when we remove the variables by manually overclocking both.

the 1080 has a very high base clock compared to the Ti, and 3.0 is far more aggressive than 2.0 is.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Great work, would be good to get some 980ti OC numbers in there too if possible.


Thanks.

The problem now is finding the same games in which both a 980ti was manually OCed (More than just a custom card) and a 1080 was OCed.

Right now I only have BF3, Metro: Last Light, and Rise of the Tomb Raider. I have about 3-4 others where either I found a 980ti oc benchmark and not a 1080oc or vice versa.
I will keep searching but I will say this

BF 3 @ 2560x1440:
1080oc: 154.9 fps
Lightning 6gb: 138.6 fps
Rog Matrix Platinum: 137.7 fps
Wateforce XtremeGaming: 139.3 fps
Xtreme Gaming: 136

Metro: Last Light @ 3840x2160:
1080oc: 58.8 fps
Classified: 13.6 fps
Lightning: 13.8

Rise of the Tomb Raider @ 2560x1440:
1080oc: 92.1 fps
Lightning: 51.6 fps
Rog Matrix Platinum: 50.7

Very VERY small sample but it is what I've really only found. I will keep looking.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> I think it was in one of the Maxwell bios editing threads, either the original one from 2014 or the new one for GM200 only. But like I said IIRC so I may have remembered wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what're you're describing here I think would be more to do with the actual voltage regulator itself, *so yeah just soldering in another power connector won't do anything*.


Yeah I mean, I was just answering the guys question on "Is it the software/Bios that prevents more voltage or is the limit from the power supply?".


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> You can't take hope away. Hope is all we have!!! Although the OC potential on the 1070 is what is ultimately going to decide things for me on this gen of cards.


That's probably going to be the way most people go. With the 1070 having 8gb of ram this time around using multiple cards should be better for higher resolutions than sli 970's as well. $800 for what could turn out to be approximately sli 980ti's isn't bad.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> That's probably going to be the way most people go. With the 1070 having 8gb of ram this time around using multiple cards should be better for higher resolutions than sli 970's as well. $800 for what could turn out to be approximately sli 980ti's isn't bad.


I prefer the single card setup, but I do get what you're saying.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> I'm not talking about percentages though, just in terms of how aggressive 3.0 is to 2.0.
> 
> 3.0 is allowing the cards to get pushed pretty hard, there's been some boosting to almost 1900MHz, while manually overclocking only allowed them to gain an extra ~100MHz. That would be like most 980Ti's boosting to 1450MHz.
> 
> All i'm saying is the only way to accurately compare them is going oc to oc. The 1080 apples to apples has nowhere near 40% advantage over the 980Ti, although benches from reviews are fooling people into thinking that.


YES! I was going through this and thinking, the NDA must stipulate these first reviews can't show overclocked results from the previous generation, but overclocking the 1080 is AOK. It's total bollocks.

All tests below are being run with a 5930K CPU (see my sig for hardware details) at stock speeds (3.5 / 3.7 GHz.)

Every effort has been made to make sure the test setup is identical within the software that is being tested. Presuming the CPU is not a bottleneck in any of these programs, the GPU is being stressed almost exclusively throughout.

===========================
OC to OC Benchmark Comparison
===========================

_Matched settings to benchmarks performed by GamersNexus.com_
_All TITAN X scores are from my personal rig._

*GTA V @ 4K / VHU (Very High / Ultra) - IN GAME BENCHMARK
*GTX 1080 FE 8GB 2164 MHz: 66.3
GTX 1080 FE 8GB 2050 MHz: 65
GTX TITAN X 12GB 1485 MHz: *56*
GTX 980 Ti Ref 1075 MHz: 42

*DOOM @ 4K / VHU - Recorded stats with FRAPS*
GTX 1080 FE 8GB 2164 MHz: 62.33
GTX TITAN X 12GB 1496 MHz: *60.8*
GTX 1080 FE 8GB 2050 MHz: 59
GTX 980 Ti Ref 1075 MHz: 42.3

*DOOM @ 1440p / Ultra / Nightmare - Recorded stats with FRAPS*
GTX 1080 FE 8GB 2164 MHz: 111
GTX TITAN X 12GB 1496 MHz: *110.506*
GTX 1080 FE 8GB 2050 MHz: 109
GTX 980 Ti Ref 1075 MHz: 86.33

*Shadow of Mordor @ 4K / Ultra IN GAME BENCHMARK*
GTX 1080 FE 8GB 2164 MHz: 66.3
GTX 1080 FE 8GB 2050 MHz: 65
GTX TITAN X 12GB 1485 MHz: *61.3*
GTX 980 Ti Ref 1075 MHz: 46.7

*Shadow of Mordor @ 1440p / Ultra - IN GAME BENCHMARK*
GTX 1080 FE 8GB 2164 MHz: 116
GTX 1080 FE 8GB 2050 MHz: 113
GTX TITAN X 12GB 1485 MHz: *110.4*
GTX 980 Ti Ref 1075 MHz: 82

_From overclockersclub.com results - 1080 score is theirs, TITAN X score is mine. They overclocked a TITAN X but not nearly as high._

*Tom Clancy's The Division, 1440p, Ultra - IN GAME BENCHMARK*
GTX 1080 FE 8GB 2050 MHz: 94.9
GTX TITAN X 12GB 1501 MHz: *89.2*
GTX 980 Ti Ref 1075 MHz: 74.2

*Unigen Heaven 4.0, 1440p, 8x AA, Ultra, Extreme Tessellation, Fullscreen*
GTX 1080 FE 8GB 2050 MHz: 72.3
GTX TITAN X 12GB 1496 MHz: *66.4*
GTX 980 Ti Ref 1075 MHz: 51.7

The following are comparing the stock GPU boost speed (1733 MHz) to an overclocked TITAN X which has GPU Boost disabled, running at 1474 & 1496 MHz with 1.281V. GPU generally operates at between 49 and 55 degrees at load, but never exceeds 60 degrees Celsius in a Texas climate (with central air.)

=========================================
GTX 1080 GPU Boost to TITAN X OC Benchmark Comparison
=========================================

*DiRT Rally @ 1440p / Ultra, 8x MSAA, IN GAME BENCHMARK*
GTX 1080 FE 8GB 1733 MHz: 91
GTX TITAN X 12GB 1496 MHz: *90*
GTX 980 Ti Ref 1075 MHz: 77

*Metro Last Light @ 1440p / VHH (Very High / High, Advanced PhysX OFF, Dedicated Benchmark)*
GTX TITAN X 12GB 1485 MHz: *100*
GTX 1080 FE 8GB 1733 MHz: 93
GTX 980 Ti Ref 1075 MHz: 79.7


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> The million dollar question really is _does Pascal voltage scale decently on air/water or not?_
> 
> If no, 2.5GHz is basically an "overclocker's dream".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All depends on the bios. IIRC even stock 980 Ti bios had entries for a third power connector in the power table, but of course it was left blank since the physical connection wasn't there.


If Pascal cores are really just shrunken Maxwell cores then we already know how it will scale with voltage. Hardly any at all.


----------



## Zaor

This is a 1440p card and it is obviously for guys coming from 290,970 or older like 670.The smart thing is to wait around mid summer until hype calms down and the partners release quality coolers with capable boards along with 8+6pin connectors andh some bios mods to overcome power lock.At best 2.2ghz with another 6-7% on air that's what the whole fuss is about?If i were on a 980ti/Fury i wouldn't upgrade until 2018,at that point do a system overhaul with a 4k oled tv/monitor (hopefully we will see an LG 40inch around $1200 by then)and high speed ddr4 ram.


----------



## DaaQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> If Pascal cores are really just shrunken Maxwell cores then we already know how it will scale with voltage. Hardly any at all.


I'm pretty convinced Pascal is pretty much Maxwell 20nm version. Remember Maxwell was supposed to be on 20nm. Pascal was added into the roadmap after 20nm was canned. Maxwell v2 was reworked to fit onto 28nm. IMO of course.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> YES! I was going through this and thinking, the NDA must stipulate these first reviews can't show overclocked results from the previous generation, but overclocking the 1080 is AOK. It's total bollocks.
> 
> I was looking at the GN review, and compared a single benchmark (so far), Tom Clancy's The Division at 1440p, High Settings with V-Sync off.
> 
> GN Score for the 1080 at default boost clock of 1733 MHz: 85 FPS
> My Score for the TITAN X with a custom BIOS (GM200-ULTIMATE-1281) and EK waterblock at 1474 MHz: 85 FPS
> 
> *Based on that, I'm going to compare every game they scored if I have that game in my library already.* I will do GTA V next, followed by Shadow of Mordor, Metro Last Light and Black Ops 3.


That will be great.







The more data the better.









Talking about reviews, one thing that has boggled my mind is.. Reviewers are testing a $700 card, with so called premium components, talking about how nicely its built/looks etc., and giving it points for that, but then they are giving perf-per-$ scores based on $599 AIB cards that don't exist yet, while they will be "even better and offer far more headroom".. Talk about cherry picking.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaaQ*
> 
> I'm pretty convinced Pascal is pretty much Maxwell 20nm version. Remember Maxwell was supposed to be on 20nm. Pascal was added into the roadmap after 20nm was canned. Maxwell v2 was reworked to fit onto 28nm. IMO of course.


So we call it Mascwell


----------



## magnek

Too subtle

Paswell is better


----------



## danimanfx

Hi guys,

Sorry for bothering you, but you seem to know things about graphic cards.
I just want to ask for your opinion, because i cannot set my mind away from this 1080. I am not at peace since the benchmarks surfaced. I have a Palit Jetstream 980, 1490 Mhz OC boost (factory bios and cooling). This 1080 is advertised mostly as being 60% better than my current card. That would be a massive boost for my 1440p/60Hz gaming but is it really true? I saw some benchmarks but I am still confused, and if I buy it ...I don`t want to be sorry again. (bought mine last year end of April, not knowing 980Ti was just to be released, payed too much while being scared of the 3.5 GB vram 970 scandal, while I got only 4). I was ALWAYS sorry that I did not know about 980 TI and wait last year. I want to go towards VR in the future (as soon Vive is available in my country), and 4k.

Thank you!


----------



## DaaQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danimanfx*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry for bothering you, but you seem to know things about graphic cards.
> I just want to ask for your opinion, because i cannot set my mind away from this 1080. I am not at peace since the benchmarks surfaced. I have a Palit Jetstream 980, 1490 Mhz OC boost (factory bios and cooling). This 1080 is advertised mostly as being 60% better than my current card. That would be a massive boost for my 1440p/60Hz gaming but is it really true? I saw some benchmarks but I am still confused, and if I buy it ...I don`t want to be sorry again. (bought mine last year end of April, not knowing 980Ti was just to be released, payed too much while being scared of the 3.5 GB vram 970 scandal, while I got only 4). I was ALWAYS sorry that I did not know about 980 TI and wait last year. I want to go towards VR in the future (as soon Vive is available in my country), and 4k.
> 
> Thank you!


I would look at what games you play, try to find benchmarks on those. Also if VR is a goal of yours, I would wait until June Computex at minimum. That is when more info should come out. Plus 1080 AIB as well. I also would wait for reviews of 1080 running a Vive, if there are none yet. (I haven't looked)


----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Too subtle
> 
> Paswell is better


Passbad


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crosshatch3D*
> 
> I mentioned it before, but what about a two-to-one power connector. A separate PCB plugs into the single 1080 connectors but allows you to plug two rails. When the card draws more power, it's drawing power from both rails. If you overclock way beyond the limits, the question is whether the GPU throttles down due to BIOS settings or allows more power to be pulled from having two rails at the risk of damaging traces and components. Although, something tells me even the Ref. Edition PCB traces, components and stock connector can handle more power.
> 
> -Jason


It does not work that way. The power circuit measures current and limits clocks/voltage once you go above a threshold. Adding more connectors will NOT help. You can solder over the shunt resistor and disable the power limit though...


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danimanfx*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry for bothering you, but you seem to know things about graphic cards.
> I just want to ask for your opinion, because i cannot set my mind away from this 1080. I am not at peace since the benchmarks surfaced. I have a Palit Jetstream 980, 1490 Mhz OC boost (factory bios and cooling). This 1080 is advertised mostly as being 60% better than my current card. That would be a massive boost for my 1440p/60Hz gaming but is it really true? I saw some benchmarks but I am still confused, and if I buy it ...I don`t want to be sorry again. (bought mine last year end of April, not knowing 980Ti was just to be released, payed too much while being scared of the 3.5 GB vram 970 scandal, while I got only 4). I was ALWAYS sorry that I did not know about 980 TI and wait last year. I want to go towards VR in the future (as soon Vive is available in my country), and 4k.
> 
> Thank you!


I would wait until:

.1. The cards reach the "non-paid-by-nVidia" benchmarkers to see the actual results.
.2. Wait and see the performance of the custom cards (the ones that should start from 599$)

From what I could extrapolate, you have a 10% performance OC to OC between a 980 Ti and a 1080 on 1440p. But that's just based on the info we have.

Oh, and, I don't have anything against nVidia. AMD did the same with Fury. The "first" benchmarkers had better results than reality (e.g, testing in games where AMD did better). It's simply better to wait about a month to have a good view and some actual price / performance options.


----------



## DotNetApp

Guys i think it would be good if we spread this video,



to inform people what this "premium" founders edition really is







. Would be really cool when a famous news site take this and would do an article about it







.


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> Guys i think it would be good if we spread this video,
> 
> 
> 
> to inform people what this "premium" founders edition really is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Would be really cool when a famous news site take this and would do an article about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> Guys i think it would be good if we spread this video,
> 
> 
> 
> to inform people what this "premium" founders edition really is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Would be really cool when a famous news site take this and would do an article about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Wow, they get hammered. So This card is $699. Even Custom cards will be more. This card and 1070 big time failure 450/700.


----------



## tajoh111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You really can't say that for AMD. HD 7970 had a brand new architecture and drivers where not ready. A HD 7970 will destroy a GTX580 now. GTX1080 will never get the same gains as HD7970 did.


You don't base launch price with future drivers and future performance, particularly when your the inferior brand like AMD.

You have to be aggressive. Over a wider set of games like they used in techpowerup review, the 7970 only offered a 11% improvement over the gtx 1080 and they charged 10% more for it. Which considering their brand value, was a poor move which lead to them not really gaining marketing share much considering they had launched first. Even Nvidia wasn't bold enough to charge more than the price of the 7970 which people were expecting with the gtx 680.

This founders edition, is the same 50 dollar increase, but there is a much larger gap between it and the gtx 980 ti.

AMD being the value brand is what ultimately what should have determined it's decision at that time. That's why AMD can't get away with 550 pricing and Nvidia can get away with this 600 and 700 dollar pricing. Particularly with AMD admitting that they are not even competing in the same high end market as Nvidia with their next set of chips.

AMD abandoning its price to performance was the catalyst for videocard pricing increases. As the underdog, AMD roles is to keep the brands with superior selling power in check. If they abandon that role and the better brand is able to offer better performance, expect those brands to charge more.


----------



## USlatin

To all the people not getting a 1080 and arguing with people that are... why are you even posting here? Is it because you have 980Ti, TX or other awesome cards and you are having a fit cause you no longer have the best and this is not worth upgrading to so you are suck in a place where you are no longer the coolest kid on the block and that makes you sad?









Cards come out, either get it and be happy or don't and be quiet. But in the interest of living and letting live I will now step aside so you can whine more








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaor*
> 
> This is a 1440p card and it is obviously for guys coming from 290,970 or older like 670.The smart thing is to wait around mid summer until hype calms down and the partners release quality coolers with capable boards along with 8+6pin connectors andh some bios mods to overcome power lock.At best 2.2ghz with another 6-7% on air that's what the whole fuss is about?If i were on a 980ti/Fury i wouldn't upgrade until 2018,at that point do a system overhaul with a 4k oled tv/monitor (hopefully we will see an LG 40inch around $1200 by then)and high speed ddr4 ram.


What he said, rep+

All I would add is that this is also an amazing VR and surround 5760 x 1200 card, especially with the new features, and it is poised to possibly be an amazing video production budget-friendly card :micdrop:


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> Looks like [email protected] 1800 is same as [email protected] ~1350-1400


I went back and looked at the Techpowerup 1080 review, and compared it to their 980 Ti Extreme review (the most recent 980 Ti [and also a nicely overclocked one]). The average clockspeed for the 980 Ti was 1437 during their testing. The average clockspeed of the 1080 was 1783, or 24% faster. Comparing the raw FPS numbers for the 12 games that were in both reviews (at 1440p), the 1080 was 14.6% faster than the overclocked 980 Ti. Correcting for the driver differences (by using the stock 980 Ti numbers from both reviews), which was 2.5%, the 1080 was 11.8% faster. After correcting the clockspeed and core difference, it looks like the 1080 is slightly slower core for core (maybe 4%), but hard to say for sure since the clock speed wasn't static.

So to summarize:

Clock for clock the 1080 appears to be slightly slower (when corrected for core count), but hard to say for sure with the clock speed variations.
Stock 1080 (1800 MHz) is 11.8% faster than a decently overclocked 980 Ti (1400 MHz) when corrected for driver differences.


----------



## Moneyd623

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Wow, they get hammered. So This card is $699. Even Custom cards will be more. This card and 1070 big time failure 450/700.


Indeed they did get hammered, though I wouldn't go as far as to say the new cards are failures. They got hammered because people wanted substance. Special binning, higher clock speeds, better frame rates etc. to justify the extra 100 bucks. In my opinion he should have told the guy "you're paying the extra hundred bucks for the NVidia branding on the card, and to be able to have it on day one from us directly" and just leave it at that. People pay for branding all the time, why is this such a surprise to everyone, I just don't get it. Either way though, it was funny to see the looks on thier faces when they were asked straight up about the price difference. Makes me feel like they weren't fully prepared to answer that question. Yet they had to have known it was coming...


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moneyd623*
> 
> Indeed they did get hammered, though I wouldn't go as far as to say the new cards are failures. They got hammered because people wanted substance. Special binning, higher clock speeds, better frame rates etc. to justify the extra 100 bucks. In my opinion he should have told the guy "you're paying the extra hundred bucks for the NVidia branding on the card, and to be able to have it on day one from us directly" and just leave it at that. People pay for branding all the time, why is this such a surprise to everyone, I just don't get it. Either way though, it was funny to see the looks on thier faces when they were asked straight up about the price difference. Makes me feel like they weren't fully prepared to answer that question. Yet they had to have known it was coming...


Theres actually nothing saying that the FE card is going to be early access to Pascal. Its just assumed.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Theres actually nothing saying that the FE card is going to be early access to Pascal. Its just assumed.


Oh, there will be AIB cards on day one as well. AIB FE cards!


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Oh, there will be AIB cards on day one as well. AIB FE cards!


Will they have glitter? Oh god I just thought of a horrible prank. Glitter bomb set inside blower of GPU. BYE BYE COMPUTER.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> Guys i think it would be good if we spread this video,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to inform people what this "premium" founders edition really is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Would be really cool when a famous news site take this and would do an article about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Wow and i tought i have seen everything lol...

In another words nvidia is telling us here is the founder edition usually is the cheapest of all the versions of the same gpu but we are nvidia and we charge you $699 or else. Theres a MSRB price of $599 but usually AiB they can start a $650 or more but it would be more than $699....

GG NVIDIA


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Wow and i tought i have seen everything lol...
> 
> In another words nvidia is telling us here is the founder edition usually is the cheapest of all the versions of the same gpu but we are nvidia and we charge you $699 or else. Theres a MSRB price of $599 but usually AiB they can start a $650 or more but it would be more than $699....
> 
> GG NVIDIA


Yea, i posted this also in some german forum of some news sites i hope they pick it up (i dont think so...),
but it is a try would be cool when some do it in other forums(US,Canada,UK.... and so on) but Post it objective without hate or something.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Nope, all the "serious" reviewers have their fingers in their ears and keep droning on, "$599, $599, $599, la la la la, I cant hear you!"


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> Guys i think it would be good if we spread this video,
> 
> 
> 
> to inform people what this "premium" founders edition really is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Would be really cool when a famous news site take this and would do an article about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If people still think $599 AIB cards that'll overclock to 2.5GHz on air exist after watching this video, well I hope you're used to being sorely disappointed.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> If people still think $599 AIB cards that'll overclock to 2.5GHz on air exist after watching this video, well I hope you're used to being sorely disappointed.


I wish I could see this video but I'm at work and its blocked. 5 more hours till my shift is over.


----------



## TheBomb

How could anyone in their right mind believe any reviewer to stay objective,Nice boat rides, Horses, Fancy Hotels who knows everything on Nv dime









I can see the need for a FE. small chip 699$


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBomb*
> 
> How could anyone in their right mind believe any reviewer to stay objective,Nice boat rides, Horses, Fancy Hotels who knows everything on Nv dime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the need for a FE. small chip 699$!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That they didnt even paid for all that hardware is give it to them for the price of $FREE..

Send me some free hardware and i will be praising you in all posts and be VERY "objective..."


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This reminds me of what happen on Gamespot with the kane and lynch review lol


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> If people still think $599 AIB cards that'll overclock to 2.5GHz on air exist after watching this video, well I hope you're used to being sorely disappointed.


Yeah, after watching that video earlier it is pretty clear what Nvidia's intent was with this FE nonsense. But yet you still have the reviewers that were there and members on here (other forums too I am sure) that can't see what a dirty game Nvidia is playing. Oh well, what can you do.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> I'm not talking about percentages though, just in terms of how aggressive 3.0 is to 2.0.
> 
> 3.0 is allowing the cards to get pushed pretty hard, there's been some boosting to almost 1900MHz, while manually overclocking only allowed them to gain an extra ~100MHz. That would be like most 980Ti's boosting to 1450MHz.
> 
> All i'm saying is the only way to accurately compare them is going oc to oc. The 1080 apples to apples has nowhere near 40% advantage over the 980Ti, although benches from reviews are fooling people into thinking that.


Boost 3.0 may be more aggressive than 2.0 but that's completely pointless to use as a comparison when the card cannot hold that frequency or even close to it.



This is what you use as a baseline comparison between cards. That chart is 10 minutes long.

Notice how the 980 Ti settles in at 1200 Mhz after warming up and the 1080 settles at 1750 Mhz. _Beyond the first few seconds, there is no 1900 MHz clock._

So a 1500 MHz overclock for a 980 Ti would be 25% because it's baseline would be 1200 MHz.

The 1080 going from 1750 MHz to 2126 MHz would be a 21% overclock.

It would not be entirely unreasonable for the 1080 to reach 2200 MHz with power limits removed such as a Classified version. 2200 MHz would give the 1080 a 25% OC just like the 980 Ti at 1500 MHz.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yeah, after watching that video earlier it is pretty clear what Nvidia's intent was with this FE nonsense. But yet you still have the reviewers that were there and members on here (other forums too I am sure) that can't see what a dirty game Nvidia is playing. Oh well, what can you do.


Personally I think Nvidia was going for 450/700 MSRP. They just did it this way because you know some people will bealive them.


----------



## aludka

Like many others I just can't follow Nvidias logic here on the price. If the AIB partners do release their non-founders cards for close to the 599 price, and that's a really really big if, why would anyone pay 699 for card with a lesser cooler and non-factory OC settings? With that said, why would AIB partners price their cards, that have generally better cooling solutions on a factory OC, however small, at 599 when Nvidia's pricing theirs for 699 and loose out on an extra 100+ per card.

With all that said how can Nvidia justify 100$ for their cooler alone. Metal frame and a vapor chamber? Really?


----------



## tajoh111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> The rest of the conversation after Kyle gets finished is even more interesting. The Nvidia guys can't give a straight answer on what the "$599" card will be. They keep dancing around the question and seem incapable of giving a clear answer. All this founder's edition mess is for is to set an even higher MSRP and leave it up to Asus, MSI, EVGA to produce cheaper cards. Meanwhile Nvidia and their die hard fans can say that MSRP is $599. What a joke. I just don't like it and it shows more underhanded behavior from Nvidia.


I believe it's a scam set by the board partners and the Nvidia. At 599 and a cooler like the founders edition, it probably is a pain in the ass for partners.

The titan x/gtx 780 ti cooler is the best reference cooler out there and probably costs more than some AIB partner cards better cooling solutions. What this does is prevent partners from putting cheaper coolers on there base solution at the 599 price, because no one would but these ugly editions when its the same price as Nvidia, reference cooler and they are forced to buy Nvidia's reference cooler which eats into their margins.

What this high pricing for the reference cooler does is give more breathing room for partners for their cheaper cards and it allows the partners to sell butt ugly cards and make more profit because ugly editions actually sell at MSRP now. The problem is this has a intended side effect of increasing the price of partner cards and thus increasing their margins dramatically.

The titanesque cooler on reference cards at reference pricing was a good thing because it forced companies to put a better cooler on their card at only a marginal increase in price. This was because the titan cooler was so expensive, it was better to just give people a aftermarket looking cooler which in turn gave people better performance for the money.

This founders edition with the 100 dollar price increase is anti consumer because not only does it allow partners to put the bare minimum on the 599 cards, as compared to the 699 founders, they are viable sellers now, it justifies big price jumps in better than founders editions cards. This is terrible for the consumer but the partners probably love it. I hate the move and wish the Nvidia reference cooler was shoved into JHH @$# because this move is basically screwing consumers in the @$#. The worst thing is they will probably get away with it because AMD is not competing at the high end space for a while and Nvidia is the prestige brand.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludka*
> 
> Like many others I just can't follow Nvidias logic here on the price. If the AIB partners do release their non-founders cards for close to the 599 price, and that's a really really big if, why would anyone pay 699 for card with a lesser cooler and non-factory OC settings? With that said, why would AIB partners price their cards, that have generally better cooling solutions on a factory OC, however small, at 599 when Nvidia's pricing theirs for 699 and loose out on an extra 100+ per card.
> 
> With all that said how can Nvidia justify 100$ for their cooler alone. Metal frame and a vapor chamber? Really?


You might see some bad cards for $650, most $700 and many $700+


----------



## TheBomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> That they didnt even paid for all that hardware is give it to them for the price of $FREE..
> 
> Send me some free hardware and i will be praising you in all posts and be VERY "objective..."
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This reminds me of what happen on Gamespot with the kane and lynch review lol


Forgot to mention the free hardware. frankly it is disgusting to see and even worse people will jump the gun and praise being played like fools just to get " the king" and be played in 6 months time again!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Personally I think Nvidia was going for 450/700 MSRP. They just did it this way because you know some people will bealive them.


Oh yeah no doubt. Even some of the reviews have the card listed again in the price/performance charts with $599 out beside it to make the card look better. But if there aren't $599 cards or if the $599 card can't maintain the same clock speeds as the FE, then it is all a lie. Speaking of that, I hope if someone actually does release a $599 card that reviewers retest the card. Who knows what performance could look like with a cheaper PCB and and even crapper cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tajoh111*
> 
> I believe it's a scam set by the board partners and the Nvidia. At 599 and a cooler like the founders edition, it probably is a pain in the ass for partners.
> 
> The titan x/gtx 780 ti cooler is the best reference cooler out there and probably costs more than some AIB partner cards better cooling solutions. What this does is prevent partners from putting cheaper coolers on there base solution at the 599 price, because no one would but these ugly editions when its the same price as Nvidia, reference cooler and they are forced to buy Nvidia's reference cooler which eats into their margins.
> 
> What this high pricing for the reference cooler does is give more breathing room for partners for their cheaper cards and it allows the partners to sell butt ugly cards and make more profit because ugly editions actually sell at MSRP now. The problem is this has a intended side effect of increasing the price of partner cards and thus increasing their margins dramatically.
> 
> The titanesque cooler on reference cards at reference pricing was a good thing because it forced companies to put a better cooler on their card at only a marginal increase in price. This was because the titan cooler was so expensive, it was better to just give people a aftermarket looking cooler which in turn gave people better performance for the money.
> 
> This founders edition with the 100 dollar price increase is anti consumer because not only does it allow partners to put the bare minimum on the 599 cards, as compared to the 699 founders, they are viable sellers now, it justifies big price jumps in better than founders editions cards. This is terrible for the consumer but the partners probably love it. I hate the move and wish the Nvidia reference cooler was shoved into JHH @$# because this move is basically screwing consumers in the @$#. The worst thing is they will probably get away with it because AMD is competing at the high end space for a while and Nvidia is the prestige brand.


Well said.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Oh yeah no doubt. Even some of the reviews have the card listed again in the price/performance charts with $599 out beside it to make the card look better. But if there aren't $599 cards or if the $599 card can't maintain the same clock speeds as the FE, then it is all a lie. Speaking of that, I hope if someone actually does release a $599 card that reviewers retest the card. Who knows what performance could look like with a cheaper PCB and and even crapper cooler.


Sad part even at $700 most think its a good card. The Titan effect is real. Anything beats the Titan lol.


----------



## kcuestag

Could anyone do a summary of that video? I cannot watch it at the moment, phone data is almost on the limit.


----------



## JackCY

Anyone actually bought this card or all they have done is send out cherry picked samples to review sites? I can't see them in any shop in Europe.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Could anyone do a summary of that video? I cannot watch it at the moment, phone data is almost on the limit.


Basically Nvidia people just could not give a answer. The card MSRP is $700 and $600 MSRP is there to get people to bealive its a $600 card for reviews.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Anyone actually bought this card or all they have done is send out cherry picked samples to review sites? I can't see them in any shop in Europe.


They aren't on sale yet.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Anyone actually bought this card or all they have done is send out cherry picked samples to review sites? I can't see them in any shop in Europe.


They did a bad job if they cherry picked them!!!

because they all are throttling, maxing out @ 85c instead of 67c!!! Averaging "unstable" 2ghz overclocks and not the 2.1GHz/@67c...


----------



## JackCY

27th really, present it not sell it, then give it to reviewers and still not sell it, what is that. They should present it and that same day lift the block on reviews and allow shops to start selling. Takes them forever to get it to market.

They did 2.1GHz at 67C with a frame limiter set to 60fps/gsync/vsync locked at 60Hz. So the card was kinda idling at 60fps lol hence only 67C.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Could anyone do a summary of that video? I cannot watch it at the moment, phone data is almost on the limit.


They gave someone a mic that should not have been near one and it made them look bad.

Kyle from Hardocp, who some in the thread have called an Nvidia shill, called Nvidia out on the whole thing. Mainly because the way it was presented makes the boards that will come from partners at $599 inferior to the Founders board.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 27th really, present it not sell it, then give it to reviewers and still not sell it, is that. They should present it and that same day lift the block on reviews and allow shops to start selling. Takes them forever to get it to market.
> 
> They did 2.1GHz at 67C with a frame limiter set to 60fps/gsync/vsync locked at 60Hz. So the card was kinda idling at 60fps lol hence only 67C.


If I'm understanding you, you want everything to be done on one day. Release, reviews, and sales? That would not be a good idea.
Quote:


> They gave someone a mic that should not have been near one and it made them look bad.
> 
> Kyle from Hardocp, who some in the thread have called an Nvidia shill, called Nvidia out on the whole thing. Mainly because the way it was presented makes the boards that will come from partners at $599 inferior to the Founders board.


Thank you, I was wondering what it was about. Very underhanded.


----------



## Xuvial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> Guys i think it would be good if we spread this video,
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNCfn4y8dBw
> to inform people what this "premium" founders edition really is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Would be really cool when a famous news site take this and would do an article about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good lord, what did I just watch...


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> They did 2.1GHz at 67C with a frame limiter set to 60fps/gsync/vsync locked at 60Hz. So the card was kinda idling at 60fps lol hence only 67C.


They were not running a game in that demo, they were rendering a scene. I know it doesn't sound like much but they are two different things and the rendering was not likely pushing the card as hard. Frame limiters are not needed for something like that as the output will be limited to whatever the display output is set at.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> They were not running a game in that demo, they were rendering a scene. I know it doesn't sound like much but they are two different things and the rendering was not likely pushing the card as hard. Frame limiters are not needed for something like that as the output will be limited to whatever the display output is set at.


Yeah it would of been more impressive if they had actually taken a game and done something with it instead of rendering character models for an unreleased game. IMO that's not much different from it rendering an in game cinematic.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> If I'm understanding you, you want everything to be done on one day. Release, reviews, and sales? That would not be a good idea.


That's what it used to be. Paper launches were frowned on, now they are the norm.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> That's what it used to be. Paper launches were frowned on, now they are the norm.


I could see the paper launches and blocks being lifted at the same time. But for the consumers its not a great idea for the sales to also occur at the same time, less time for people to work the numbers and provide them to the public so people know what it is exactly what they are getting. If GPUs were magically better because we put X more stuff on it, that would be amazing and it wouldn't matter. But in this case that clearly isn't the result.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tajoh111*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it's a scam set by the board partners and the Nvidia. At 599 and a cooler like the founders edition, it probably is a pain in the ass for partners.
> 
> The titan x/gtx 780 ti cooler is the best reference cooler out there and probably costs more than some AIB partner cards better cooling solutions. What this does is prevent partners from putting cheaper coolers on there base solution at the 599 price, because no one would but these ugly editions when its the same price as Nvidia, reference cooler and they are forced to buy Nvidia's reference cooler which eats into their margins.
> 
> What this high pricing for the reference cooler does is give more breathing room for partners for their cheaper cards and it allows the partners to sell butt ugly cards and make more profit because ugly editions actually sell at MSRP now. The problem is this has a intended side effect of increasing the price of partner cards and thus increasing their margins dramatically.
> 
> The titanesque cooler on reference cards at reference pricing was a good thing because it forced companies to put a better cooler on their card at only a marginal increase in price. This was because the titan cooler was so expensive, it was better to just give people a aftermarket looking cooler which in turn gave people better performance for the money.
> 
> This founders edition with the 100 dollar price increase is anti consumer because not only does it allow partners to put the bare minimum on the 599 cards, as compared to the 699 founders, they are viable sellers now, it justifies big price jumps in better than founders editions cards. This is terrible for the consumer but the partners probably love it. I hate the move and wish the Nvidia reference cooler was shoved into JHH @$# because this move is basically screwing consumers in the @$#. The worst thing is they will probably get away with it because AMD is not competing at the high end space for a while and Nvidia is the prestige brand.


Thats some impressive deduction sir.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tajoh111*
> 
> I believe it's a scam set by the board partners and the Nvidia. At 599 and a cooler like the founders edition, it probably is a pain in the ass for partners.
> 
> The titan x/gtx 780 ti cooler is the best reference cooler out there and probably costs more than some AIB partner cards better cooling solutions. What this does is prevent partners from putting cheaper coolers on there base solution at the 599 price, because no one would but these ugly editions when its the same price as Nvidia, reference cooler and they are forced to buy Nvidia's reference cooler which eats into their margins.
> 
> What this high pricing for the reference cooler does is give more breathing room for partners for their cheaper cards and it allows the partners to sell butt ugly cards and make more profit because ugly editions actually sell at MSRP now. The problem is this has a intended side effect of increasing the price of partner cards and thus increasing their margins dramatically.
> 
> The titanesque cooler on reference cards at reference pricing was a good thing because it forced companies to put a better cooler on their card at only a marginal increase in price. This was because the titan cooler was so expensive, it was better to just give people a aftermarket looking cooler which in turn gave people better performance for the money.
> 
> This founders edition with the 100 dollar price increase is anti consumer because not only does it allow partners to put the bare minimum on the 599 cards, as compared to the 699 founders, they are viable sellers now, it justifies big price jumps in better than founders editions cards. This is terrible for the consumer but the partners probably love it. I hate the move and wish the Nvidia reference cooler was shoved into JHH @$# because this move is basically screwing consumers in the @$#. The worst thing is they will probably get away with it because AMD is not competing at the high end space for a while and Nvidia is the prestige brand.












And this post basically proves to me you're not a bandwagoner who rags on AMD because it's the hip thing to do.

Anyway my take on this is: for $599 you're getting a card that's 15% faster than 980 Ti max OC vs max OC, maybe 20% faster after drivers mature. Which in itself isn't a terrible deal except used 980 Ti will flood the market and go for <$400 most likely, due to the existence of 1070.

So IMHO you're better off biting the bullet and paying $700+ for a truly better 1080, or just buy a used 980 Ti (or 1070 if it lives up to expectations) than this $599 not-here-nor-quite-there bastardized card.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this post basically proves to me you're not a bandwagoner who rags on AMD because it's the hip thing to do.
> 
> Anyway my take on this is: for $599 you're getting a card that's 15% faster than 980 Ti max OC vs max OC, maybe 20% faster after drivers mature. Which in itself isn't a terrible deal except used 980 Ti will flood the market and go for <$400 most likely, due to the existence of 1070.
> 
> So IMHO you're better off biting the bullet and paying $700+ for a truly better 1080, or just buy a used 980 Ti (or 1070 if it lives up to expectations) than this $599 not-here-nor-quite-there bastardized card.


Of course after the numbers recently released for the 1070 specs, we can't expect to much from the 1070 either unless it magically OCs better than the 1080. Waiting for benchmarks is fun, and by fun I mean eye gougingly horrific.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> They gave someone a mic that should not have been near one and it made them look bad.
> 
> Kyle from Hardocp, who some in the thread have called an Nvidia shill, called Nvidia out on the whole thing. Mainly because the way it was presented makes the boards that will come from partners at $599 inferior to the Founders board.


Thats if you assume there will even be any $599 cards.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Boost 3.0 may be more aggressive than 2.0 but that's completely pointless to use as a comparison when the card cannot hold that frequency or even close to it.
> 
> This is what you use as a baseline comparison between cards. That chart is 10 minutes long.
> 
> Notice how the 980 Ti settles in at 1200 Mhz after warming up and the 1080 settles at 1750 Mhz. _Beyond the first few seconds, there is no 1900 MHz clock._
> 
> So a 1500 MHz overclock for a 980 Ti would be 25% because it's baseline would be 1200 MHz.
> 
> The 1080 going from 1750 MHz to 2126 MHz would be a 21% overclock.
> 
> It would not be entirely unreasonable for the 1080 to reach 2200 MHz with power limits removed such as a Classified version. 2200 MHz would give the 1080 a 25% OC just like the 980 Ti at 1500 MHz.


We seem to be talking at cross-purposes here.

There are so many variables in determining an apples to apples comparison since boost and the 680 launched. If we remove the variables and do overclock to overclock then the 1080 is "only" 12% faster than a 980Ti.

So semantics and how we get there doesn't really matter, the outcome is what does. I'm not so sure about 2200 + being a common occurrence, reference vs custom 980Ti's don't really count for much. I think Pascal is going to play out exactly the same as Maxwell, of course we'll have to see when AIB versions drop, but i doubt they'll offer much more/any over the FE.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tajoh111*
> 
> I believe it's a scam set by the board partners and the Nvidia. At 599 and a cooler like the founders edition, it probably is a pain in the ass for partners.
> 
> The titan x/gtx 780 ti cooler is the best reference cooler out there and probably costs more than some AIB partner cards better cooling solutions. What this does is prevent partners from putting cheaper coolers on there base solution at the 599 price, because no one would but these ugly editions when its the same price as Nvidia, reference cooler and they are forced to buy Nvidia's reference cooler which eats into their margins.
> 
> What this high pricing for the reference cooler does is give more breathing room for partners for their cheaper cards and it allows the partners to sell butt ugly cards and make more profit because ugly editions actually sell at MSRP now. The problem is this has a intended side effect of increasing the price of partner cards and thus increasing their margins dramatically.
> 
> The titanesque cooler on reference cards at reference pricing was a good thing because it forced companies to put a better cooler on their card at only a marginal increase in price. This was because the titan cooler was so expensive, it was better to just give people a aftermarket looking cooler which in turn gave people better performance for the money.
> 
> This founders edition with the 100 dollar price increase is anti consumer because not only does it allow partners to put the bare minimum on the 599 cards, as compared to the 699 founders, they are viable sellers now, it justifies big price jumps in better than founders editions cards. This is terrible for the consumer but the partners probably love it. I hate the move and wish the Nvidia reference cooler was shoved into JHH @$# because this move is basically screwing consumers in the @$#. The worst thing is they will probably get away with it because AMD is not competing at the high end space for a while and Nvidia is the prestige brand.


It looks to me that both Nvidia and its partners are fighting over the same pie, but there is only so much of the pie to go around-- well, not unless you try to increase the size of the pie by increasing prices across the board; have your cake and it too?... Lol
Or, the corollary would be for Nvidia to reduce prices for its reference cards, and let the partners eat some of this pie too with their respective custom variants... Guess I am just repeating what you said anyway.. Lol


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> That will be great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more data the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about reviews, one thing that has boggled my mind is.. Reviewers are testing a $700 card, with so called premium components, talking about how nicely its built/looks etc., and giving it points for that, but then they are giving perf-per-$ scores based on $599 AIB cards that don't exist yet, while they will be "even better and offer far more headroom".. Talk about cherry picking.


I have been adding to this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1600401/various-gtx-1080-reviews/1860#post_25177616


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Thats if you assume there will even be any $599 cards.


How much crow do you plan on eating when you see a 599 card. It's already been stated by jacob there will be. On the topic of the ref cooler. I dont know the manufacturer cost but compared to something like a base acx cooler, it's not hard to see which one cost less to make. It's not the most efficient cooler compared to some aib options but it's definitely not a badly made on in terms of design and material.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> I have been adding to this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1600401/various-gtx-1080-reviews/1860#post_25177616


Brilliant.









Add a new post, all that hard work is going to be missed all the way back there.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> I have been adding to this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1600401/various-gtx-1080-reviews/1860#post_25177616


Shadow of Mordor @ 1440p / Ultra

GTX 1080 FE 8GB 2050 MHz: 113 FPS + %5.61
GTX TITAN X 12GB 1474 MHz: 107 FPS

Shadow of Mordor @ 4K / Ultra

GTX 1080 FE 8GB 2050 MHz: 65 FPS + %6.56
GTX TITAN X 12GB 1485 MHz: 61.3 FPS

GTA V @ 4K / VHU (Very High / Ultra)

GTX 1080 FE 8GB 2050 MHz: 65 FPS + %16.07
GTX TITAN X 12GB 1485 MHz: 56 FPS


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> YES! I was going through this and thinking, the NDA must stipulate these first reviews can't show overclocked results from the previous generation, but overclocking the 1080 is AOK. It's total bollocks.
> 
> I was looking at the GN review, and compared a single benchmark (so far), Tom Clancy's The Division at 1440p, High Settings with V-Sync off.
> 
> GN Score for the 1080 at default boost clock of 1733 MHz: 85 FPS
> My Score for the TITAN X with a custom BIOS (GM200-ULTIMATE-1281) and EK waterblock at 1474 MHz: 85 FPS
> 
> Based on that, I'm going to compare every game they scored if I have that game in my library already. I will do GTA V next, followed by Shadow of Mordor, Metro Last Light and Black Ops 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> =========================
> OC to OC Benchmark Comparison
> =========================
> 
> *Shadow of Mordor @ 1440p / Ultra*
> 
> GTX 1080 FE 8GB 2050 MHz: 113 FPS
> GTX TITAN X 12GB 1474 MHz: *107 FPS*
> GTX 1080 FE 8GB 1733 MHz: 106 FPS
> GTX 980 Ti Ref 1075 MHz: 82 FPS
> 
> *Shadow of Mordor @ 4K / Ultra*
> 
> GTX 1080 FE 8GB 2050 MHz: 65 FPS
> GTX TITAN X 12GB 1485 MHz: *61.3 FPS*
> GTX 1080 FE 8GB 1733 MHz: 60.7 FPS
> GTX 980 Ti Ref 1075 MHz: 46.7 FPS
> 
> *GTA V @ 4K / VHU (Very High / Ultra)
> *
> GTX 1080 FE 8GB 2050 MHz: 65 FPS
> GTX TITAN X 12GB 1485 MHz: *56 FPS*
> GTX 1080 FE 8GB 1733 MHz: 56 FPS
> GTX 980 Ti Ref 1075 MHz: 42 FPS
> 
> The following are comparing the stock GPU boost speed (1733 MHz) to an overclocked TITAN X which has GPU Boost disabled, running at 1485 MHz with 1.281V. GPU never exceeds 60 degrees Celsius in a Texas climate (with central air.)
> 
> =========================================
> GTX 1080 GPU Boost to TITAN X OC Benchmark Comparison
> =========================================
> 
> *Metro Last Light @ 1440p / VHH (Very High / High)*
> 
> GTX 1080 FE 8GB 1733 MHz: 93
> GTX TITAN X 12GB 1485 MHz: *100*
> GTX 980 Ti Ref 1075 MHz: 79.7
> 
> *The Division @ 1440p / High Settings*
> 
> GTX 1080 FE 8GB 1733 MHz: 85
> GTX TITAN X 12GB 1485 MHz: *85*
> GTX 980 Ti Ref 1075 MHz: 69.7


Thanks for the Great Data







so lets look it up in percentage
Left side 1080 OC Right side Titan X OC
113:107 = 1,056 so around 5-6%
65:61.3 = 1,060 6%
65:56 = 1,16 16%

not pretty much but we have to say we compare here a 1000$+ card to an 700$ card..
Would be better if someone with a 980ti would do the same thing so we get objective results







.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> We seem to be talking at cross-purposes here.
> 
> There are so many variables in determining an apples to apples comparison since boost and the 680 launched. If we remove the variables and do overclock to overclock then the 1080 is "only" 12% faster than a 980Ti.
> 
> So semantics and how we get there doesn't really matter, the outcome is what does. I'm not so sure about 2200 + being a common occurrence, reference vs custom 980Ti's don't really count for much. I think Pascal is going to play out exactly the same as Maxwell, of course we'll have to see when AIB versions drop, but i doubt they'll offer much more/any over the FE.


So you don't believe that a custom 1080 with better cooling and a higher power limit won't do anything better than a FE 1080?

TPU had their 980 Ti max out at 1437 Mhz. 9 aftermarket versions hit 1490 MHz or better with 7 of those besting 1500 MHz.

So based on what we've seen in the past, I do believe that 2200 MHz is going to be attainable. Much more? No. I think that's going to be the ceiling.

The problem with your max oc scenario is that it's limited to the data based on two cards. If one card is a better oc than the other, the test is skewed completely. There is absolutely no guarantee that you or I could buy one and actually attain the same results.

For me, the issue will be settled when we see a 2200 MHz 1080 vs a 1500 MHz 980 Ti.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> Thanks for the Great Data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so lets look it up in percentage
> Left side 1080 OC Right side Titan X OC
> 113:107 = 1,056 so around 5-6%
> 65:61.3 = 1,060 6%
> 65:56 = 1,16 16%
> 
> not pretty much but we have to say we compare here a 1000$+ card to an 700$ card..
> Would be better if someone with a 980ti would do the same thing so we get objective results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Here quick run 980TI 1525/4000


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> How much crow do you plan on eating when you see a 599 card. It's already been stated by jacob there will be. On the topic of the ref cooler. I dont know the manufacturer cost but compared to something like a base acx cooler, it's not hard to see which one cost less to make. It's not the most efficient cooler compared to some aib options but it's definitely not a badly made on in terms of design and material.


Depends. If they are readily and easily in stock and available on NE, Amazon, etc for $599 then I have no problem admitting I was wrong. But don't bother asking me to eat my words if there are simply a bunch of perpetually empty and OoS listings at $599 with all the actually available cards going for $699+...


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> *So you don't believe that a custom 1080 with better cooling and a higher power limit won't do anything better than a FE 1080?*
> 
> TPU had their 980 Ti max out at 1437 Mhz. 9 aftermarket versions hit 1490 MHz or better with 7 of those besting 1500 MHz.
> 
> So based on what we've seen in the past, I do believe that 2200 MHz is going to be attainable. Much more? No. I think that's going to be the ceiling.


Not really, no.







These days i think it just mostly comes down to the silicon lottery, GP104 may end up being completely different to Maxwell/GM200, but based on what we've seen so far, i doubt it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The problem with your max oc scenario is that it's limited to the data based on two cards. If one card is a better oc than the other, the test is skewed completely. There is absolutely no guarantee that you or I could buy one and actually attain the same results.
> 
> For me, the issue will be settled when we see a 2200 MHz 1080 vs a 1500 MHz 980 Ti.


Maxwell vs Pascal perform almost the same clock for clock. True, i'm just going off the types of clocks reviewers have been able to get, it's the only pool of data we have. 2100 may be average once there are thousands of 1080's out there, i don't know. Just going off of what we have.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> Thanks for the Great Data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so lets look it up in percentage
> Left side 1080 OC Right side Titan X OC
> 113:107 = 1,056 so around 5-6%
> 65:61.3 = 1,060 6%
> 65:56 = 1,16 16%
> 
> not pretty much but we have to say we compare here a 1000$+ card to an 700$ card..
> Would be better if someone with a 980ti would do the same thing so we get objective results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm still adding data, but "conventional wisdom" says a 980 Ti is "faster" than TITAN X.









Of course we know better when the same advantages are given to the TITAN X, namely better cooling and a tuned BIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Here quick run 980TI 1525/4000


I don't see your resolution or other settings listed.


----------



## guttheslayer

Btw anyone know the l2 cache for gtx 1080? Is it 2mb same as 980?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> Btw anyone know the l2 cache for gtx 1080? Is it 2mb same as 980?


http://international.download.nvidia.com/geforce-com/international/pdfs/GeForce_GTX_1080_Whitepaper_FINAL.pdf


----------



## CuriousNapper

So is there a water cooler bracket that will fit this day one? I saw corsair fit, but that was part of a 980ti dual cooling


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuvial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> Guys i think it would be good if we spread this video,
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNCfn4y8dBw
> to inform people what this "premium" founders edition really is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Would be really cool when a famous news site take this and would do an article about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord, what did I just watch...
Click to expand...

It was pretty cringy.

If only crappy models of the card will be $599, i'll have a harder time justifying buying the 1080.

Hopefully, the market will adjust prices naturally.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Wow, they get hammered.


By a guy who has been called a paid Nvidia shill here as recently as today, no less.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> I'm still adding data, but "conventional wisdom" says a 980 Ti is "faster" than TITAN X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we know better when the same advantages are given to the TITAN X, namely better cooling and a tuned BIOS.
> I don't see your resolution or other settings listed.


4k, cpu is at stock 4790K @ 4.4ghz


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> They did a bad job if they cherry picked them!!!
> 
> because they all are throttling, maxing out @ 85c instead of 67c!!! Averaging "unstable" 2ghz overclocks and not the 2.1GHz/@67c...


Well, all of them except the ones that OC stable at over 2GHz @ 62°


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> By a guy who has been called a paid Nvidia shill here as recently as today, no less.


I know this isn't directed towards me, and I don't think I called him an nVidia shill, but I did have less than kind words towards him. Well I was wrong, and I stand humbly corrected.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Well, all of them except the ones that OC stable at over 2GHz @ 62°


Fan was running at 100% though. Temps do ramp up to the 82C throttle point even without an OC on stock fan curve.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

heaven 1440P same settings
stock 4790K/980TI 1525/4000



So the way im looking at this is as today it can change thru drivers and stuff, is a 1080 has to be overclocked to 2ghz+ to match a 980ti @ 1500..

So theres no way in hell a 2.5ghz 1080 can touch those 2ghz 980tis lol.. i can be wrong XD


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> I know this isn't directed towards me, and I don't think I called him an nVidia shill, but I did have less than kind words towards him. Well I was wrong, and I stand humbly corrected.


No, not you at all.
Quote:


> Fan was running at 100% though. Temps do ramp up to the 82C throttle point even without an OC on stock fan curve.


That it was. I didn't see a fan speed qualifier in the previous post, just clocks and temps.


----------



## Zaor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> heaven 1440P same settings
> stock 4790K/980TI 1525/4000
> 
> 
> 
> So the way im looking at this is as today it can change thru drivers and stuff, is a 1080 has to be overclocked to 2ghz+ to match a 980ti @ 1500..
> 
> So theres no way in hell a 2.5ghz 1080 can touch those 2ghz 980tis lol


Stock 1080 is 1.5 fps slower to the settings you run and 7 fps faster at 2050.Nothing to write home about,you could get another 3-4 fps at best if custom boards appear doing 2150 core.At this point i am pessimistic even for 2.2ghz on air,maybe ligtning or Trixx but these will be certainly $700+.The Gtx1080 pulls away though in dx12 titles like Ashes of singularity or hitman that you would need a 1650+ 980ti to catch the 2050 gtx1080.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I just disabled SLI in NVCP - not physically disconnected. You can tell by clock/temp it's not running SLI, certainly not an official test.. I might be able to massage a few more FPS out of it, but this is a quick 1525/8280 TX score.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaor*
> 
> Stock 1080 is 1.5 fps slower to the settings you run and 7 fps faster at 2050.Nothing to write home about,you could get another 3-4 fps at best if custom boards appear doing 2150 core.At this point i am pessimistic even for 2.2ghz on air,maybe ligtning or Trixx but these will be certainly $700+.The Gtx1080 pulls away though in dx12 titles like Ashes of singularity or hitman that you would need a 1650+ 980ti to catch the 2050 gtx1080.


I haven't read through all of that thread, but what are you saying, 1080 FE is just a rebranded/cutdown over clocked 980Ti (performance wise) with too cute of a marketing bow around it? Lol


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaor*
> 
> Stock 1080 is 1.5 fps slower to the settings you run and 7 fps faster at 2050.Nothing to write home about,you could get another 3-4 fps at best if custom boards appear doing 2150 core.At this point i am pessimistic even for 2.2ghz on air,maybe ligtning or Trixx but these will be certainly $700+.The Gtx1080 pulls away though in dx12 titles like Ashes of singularity or hitman that you would need a 1650+ 980ti to catch the 2050 gtx1080.


Yeah or high mem bw games like tomb raider and such.. The card is going to be faster depending the scenario and future driver updates but like you said is nothing to write home about like nvidia make it sound and most of the reviews out there........


----------



## Zaor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I haven't read through all of that thread, but what are you saying, 1080 FE is just a rebranded/cutdown over clocked 980Ti (performance wise) with too cute of a marketing bow around it? Lol


Not far off.Again not for you 980ti owners,but for previous generations like gtx970 is a nice upgrade.I agree with most here about the whole marketing/PR and the way it was handled and certainly the "irresponsible amounts of performance" is only around 15% vs 980ti oc until we see what the custom boards can do and how much power limited they are.Btw the unigine bench for those who missed it
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/nvidia_geforcegtx_1080_overclocking/6.htm


----------



## looniam

i'm gonna put this out there:

after some looking around and mostly using *THIS*

it seems that the 1080's 90% of cuda cores needs ~15% more clock speed to match a 980ti. and that may make sense because there is no change in throughput as confirmed by nvidia albeit "_in so many words_". the only uarch difference is the simultaneous multi projection in the polymorph engines.

IF that is correct about the uarch changes then i am not so concerned about future driver optimizations. but time will tell and by then . .well the 1080ti (or whatever) should be on the market.









p.s. that would have a ~$749 budget for a 50%+ increase.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> it seems that the 1080's 90% of cuda cores needs ~15% more clock speed to match a 980ti. .


That tracks with what I found using Techpowerup's reviews. About 4% slower clock for clock when adjusted for the core difference.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaor*
> 
> Not far off.Again not for you 980ti owners,but for previous generations like gtx970 is a nice upgrade.I agree with most here about the whole marketing/PR and the way it was handled and certainly the "irresponsible amounts of performance" is only around 15% vs 980ti oc until we see what the custom boards can do and how much power limited they are.Btw the unigine bench for those who missed it
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/nvidia_geforcegtx_1080_overclocking/6.htm


Hmmm, well, so much for the "we designed it completely from the ground up" comment, uh...


----------



## Ha-Nocri

I don't think this is an upgrade option for most 290(x)/390(x)/970 users. Those cards were way cheaper than 1080. I guess mostly ppl with 980ti will buy it.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> I don't think this is an upgrade option for most 290(x)/390(x)/970 users. Those cards were way cheaper than 1080. I guess mostly ppl with 980ti will buy it.


people are ready to pay more nowadays. I am too and I hate myself for it. I am not ready to pay 789€ for the GTX 1080, but I would be ready to pay 550€ for it.

I always though of 500$ GPUs like 480, 580 etc. as super expensive and unreasonable and now here I am wishing that the GTX 1080 could be bought for that kind of money.

The most ridiculous thing about it is that it is a mid-range GPU disguised as high end and will probably be dethroned pretty fast.

I think there are a lot of people who look for value. A GTX 1080 at 789€ is crap-value for me, but if Nvidia offered a 600mm² 32GB HBM2 16nm FF Pascal GPU right now I wouldn't hesistate to pay 789€ because it would be more than twice as fast as the GTX 980 Ti. But that isn't happening and only wishful thinking.

Most people have a budget you are right. They say like "I have 300$ for a GPU, what can I get?". But I think there are also quite a few who look for price/performance and value NO MATTER THE ACTUAL price (if it is below 1000$ that is).


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'm gonna put this out there:
> 
> after some looking around and mostly using *THIS*
> 
> it seems that the 1080's 90% of cuda cores needs ~15% more clock speed to match a 980ti. and that may make sense because there is no change in throughput as confirmed by nvidia albeit "_in so many words_". the only uarch difference is the simultaneous multi projection in the polymorph engines.
> 
> IF that is correct about the uarch changes then i am not so concerned about future driver optimizations. but time will tell and by then . .well the 1080ti (or whatever) should be on the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. that would have a ~$749 budget for a 50%+ increase.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> That tracks with what I found using Techpowerup's reviews. About 4% slower clock for clock when adjusted for the core difference.


I'm a prophet


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> SFR would eliminate all microstutter altogether (and SLI actually started off as SFR Of course implementation is much harder and scaling is generally worse.
> 
> Also, I'd be interested to see a clock for clock comparison of Pascal vs Maxwell. *I have this feeling that Pascal might actually come out slightly worse,* but the insane clocks thanks to FinFET more than make up for it.


----------



## Just a nickname

That price... It's like 1000$ in canada!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> That price... It's like 1000$ in canada!


GTX 1080 Titan.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> GTX 1080 Titan.


You know if they called it that they could probably get $899 for the card... lol

A Titan for less than $1k!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> heaven 1440P same settings
> stock 4790K/980TI 1525/4000
> 
> 
> 
> So the way im looking at this is as today it can change thru drivers and stuff, is a 1080 has to be overclocked to 2ghz+ to match a 980ti @ 1500..
> 
> So theres no way in hell a 2.5ghz 1080 can touch those 2ghz 980tis lol.. i can be wrong XD


Well there's not going to be any conventionally cooled 2.5GHz 1080's anyway so it doesn't really matter. But when we start talking sub zero I think the 1080 will actually go way higher than 2500MHz as these chips like the cold from the rumors I've heard (that are not totally reliable but there you go). I have zero doubt, I mean absolutely none whatsoever, that the 1080 will sweep all of the HWBOT records for GPU's when all the pros start submitting scores. Clock to clock Pascal is too similar to Maxwell for its stratospheric clocking advantage to NOT lead to this inevitable outcome...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well there's not going to be any conventionally cooled 2.5GHz 1080's anyway so it doesn't really matter. But when we start talking sub zero I think the 1080 will actually go way higher than 2500MHz as these chips like the cold from the rumors I've heard (that are not totally reliable but there you go). I have zero doubt, I mean absolutely none whatsoever, that the 1080 will sweep all of the HWBOT records for GPU's when all the pros start submitting scores. Clock to clock Pascal is too similar to Maxwell for its stratospheric clocking advantage to NOT lead to this inevitable outcome...


I really do think LN2 results for the 1080 will be in the neighborhood of 3.2GHz.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> You know if they called it that they could probably get $899 for the card... lol
> 
> A Titan for less than $1k!


We joke about it now, but you know JHH is trying to find a way to charge $1000 for a mid-range chip.


----------



## zealord

I never realized that beaver was holding up $$$ money. I never really paid much attention to the picture and thought he was standing under some sort of tree branches


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> We joke about it now, but you know JHH is trying to find a way to charge $1000 for a mid-range chip.


I have no doubt it is coming if the trend continues.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I never realized that beaver was holding up $$$ money. I never really paid much attention to the picture and thought he was standing under some sort of tree branches


LOL... you cracking me up.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well there's not going to be any conventionally cooled 2.5GHz 1080's anyway so it doesn't really matter. But when we start talking sub zero I think the 1080 will actually go way higher than 2500MHz as these chips like the cold from the rumors I've heard (that are not totally reliable but there you go). I have zero doubt, I mean absolutely none whatsoever, that the 1080 will sweep all of the HWBOT records for GPU's when all the pros start submitting scores. Clock to clock Pascal is too similar to Maxwell for its stratospheric clocking advantage to NOT lead to this inevitable outcome...


Yup, for number chasers the 1080 SLI setup makes sense vs anything else. For anyone on AIO Titan X w/a custom bios or 980 Ti, it makes no sense at all if all you do is gaming. I just threw my Titan X's under water using the EVGA Hybrid setup and I'm breaking 1530 MHz w/them already. I don't see any compelling reason for me to go to the 1080s.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> That tracks with what I found using Techpowerup's reviews. About 4% slower clock for clock when adjusted for the core difference.


Exactly what I postulated when the first somewhat legitimate leaks of 3dmark came out a week or so ago. I still find it hard to understand how Pascal can possibly be SLOWER clock to clock with the huge advantage of 16nm? I mean I know it has less cores but we are talking about a fab nearly HALF that of the 980Ti. Yet this is the card that all the reviewers are going on and on about as the most amazing technical achievement in GPU technology ever! It just don't add up to me...


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> So we call it Mascwell


Maskwell?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Boost 3.0 may be more aggressive than 2.0 but that's completely pointless to use as a comparison when the card cannot hold that frequency or even close to it.


Let me get this straight... the FE runs hot, is loud, and now also not maintaining peak frequencies? We talking about Hawaii or Pascal?

Remember this from Nvidia?


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Exactly what I postulated when the first somewhat legitimate leaks of 3dmark came out a week or so ago. I still find it hard to understand how Pascal can possibly be SLOWER clock to clock with the huge advantage of 16nm? I mean I know it has less cores but we are talking about a fab nearly HALF that of the 980Ti. Yet this is the card that all the reviewers are going on and on about as the most amazing technical achievement in GPU technology ever! It just don't add up to me...


That is a very good question, yet I can't help but feel that its mostly going to be ignored because regardless it is still more powerful than any other single card setup.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Exactly what I postulated when the first somewhat legitimate leaks of 3dmark came out a week or so ago. I still find it hard to understand how Pascal can possibly be SLOWER clock to clock with the huge advantage of 16nm? I mean I know it has less cores but we are talking about a fab nearly HALF that of the 980Ti. Yet this is the card that all the reviewers are going on and on about as the most amazing technical achievement in GPU technology ever! It just don't add up to me...


Someone told me that 16nm doesn't mean everything is 16nm. It's super complicated, way above me, but it was something along the lines of 28nm is good and well and everything is as it should be, but with 16nm not all "parts" of it are actually 16nm. I might be wrong, he might be wrong, but I don't think a 16nm 300mm² die would exactly be like a 600mm² 28nm die.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Remember this from Nvidia?


That can't be real. This can't be officially from Nvidia.









Atlhough technically it isn't wrong. The reference 290X in SILENT MODE did throttle to 700mhz~


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Yup, for number chasers the 1080 SLI setup makes sense vs anything else. For anyone on AIO Titan X w/a custom bios or 980 Ti, it makes no sense at all if all you do is gaming. I just threw my Titan X's under water using the EVGA Hybrid setup and I'm breaking 1530 MHz w/them already. I don't see any compelling reason for me to go to the 1080s.


Half the TDP, less noise, less heat, much better efficiency, FE still 15% faster despite all the thermal and power throttling, what's not to like? You sure you an nVidia enthusiast? Coz you sure don't sound like one right now.

/s


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Half the TDP, less noise, less heat, much better efficiency, FE still 15% faster despite all the thermal and power throttling, what's not to like? You sure you an nVidia enthusiast? Coz you sure don't sound like one right now.
> 
> /s


With the Titan X's at 1500+ MHz, it takes the 1080 to be at 2000 MHz to edge it out. The rest of what you mentioned doesn't matter and isn't worth spending $ for a side grade.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Half the TDP, less noise, less heat, much better efficiency, FE still 15% faster despite all the thermal and power throttling, what's not to like? You sure you an nVidia enthusiast? Coz you sure don't sound like one right now.
> 
> /s


people always call me AMD enthusiast and Nvidia hater, although I'm trying to give 'em both fire.

Nvidia just happens to release more GPUs like every 3 months there is a new flagship so I have more fire to give away


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> With the Titan X's at 1500+ MHz, it takes the 1080 to be at 2000 MHz to edge it out. The rest of what you mentioned doesn't matter and isn't worth spending $ for a *side grade.*


I hope you didn't miss the /s at the bottom lol. But yeah we're in agreement here.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I know I've been pretty hard on Nvidia and this new card but I will say without a doubt that if I was building a completely new rig from scratch right now there is no question at all that I would be getting two 1080's in SLI even with the Nvidia price gouging simply because right now it IS the fastest single GPU card money can buy (even if its not the massive leap over GM200 that SKY and the other reviewers are making it out to be). Well, I would probably just wait til GP100 or whatever personally because that thing is going to be pretty crazy but if I had to build a rig now, absolutely, two 1080's for me. Plus the efficiency is really good and you could get away with a pretty small PSU (compared to my AX1200), it has 2 more GB of memory than my Titans (and GDDR5X), and it would be a lot of fun seeing 2+GHz in AB!









That said, if I had two Titan X's or 980Ti's I would not be looking to upgrade to anything anytime soon as those cards are still just sooooo good!


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> That can't be real. This can't be officially from Nvidia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atlhough technically it isn't wrong. The reference 290X in SILENT MODE did throttle to 700mhz~


Part of the PR slides from Nvidia to reviewers to start the witch hunt back in Nov 2013...


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> You know if they called it that they could probably get $899 for the card... lol
> 
> A Titan for less than $1k!


They already got away with that with the Titan X.

No compute, non-Titan features but with a Titan price tag.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> I hope you didn't miss the /s at the bottom lol. But yeah we're in agreement here.


LOL was in a hurry and missed it. I was thinking, "is this guy serious?"


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Exactly what I postulated when the first somewhat legitimate leaks of 3dmark came out a week or so ago. I still find it hard to understand how Pascal can possibly be SLOWER clock to clock with the huge advantage of 16nm? I mean I know it has less cores but we are talking about a fab nearly HALF that of the 980Ti. Yet this is the card that all the reviewers are going on and on about as the most amazing technical achievement in GPU technology ever! It just don't add up to me...


Less TMUs, less ROPs, and less memory bandwidth may have something to do with it. Like the Fury X, more shader power than it can effectively use.


----------



## i7monkey

Next product line. Titan Ultra.

1080Ti will be called the new Titan at $1000. Old Titan will be called Titan Ultra for $1399.

1080 will be called 1080Ti.

1070 will be called 1080.

In a few years we'll be paying $400 for an entry level gpu


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I know I've been pretty hard on Nvidia and this new card but I will say without a doubt that if I was building a completely new rig from scratch right now there is no question at all that I would be getting two 1080's in SLI even with the Nvidia price gouging simply because right now it IS the fastest single GPU card money can buy (even if its not the massive leap over GM200 that SKY and the other reviewers are making it out to be). Well, I would probably just wait til GP100 or whatever personally because that thing is going to be pretty crazy but if I had to build a rig now, absolutely, two 1080's for me. Plus the efficiency is really good and you could get away with a pretty small PSU (compared to my AX1200), it has 2 more GB of memory than my Titans (and GDDR5X), and it would be a lot of fun seeing 2+GHz in AB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, if I had two Titan X's or 980Ti's I would not be looking to upgrade to anything anytime soon as those cards are still just sooooo good!


Problem is most people here have something they are upgrading from. I am a $550 MAX kind of guy. For my price range I cant seem to get high end card anymore.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Less TMUs, less ROPs, and less memory bandwidth may have something to do with it. Like the Fury X, more shader power than it can effectively use.


Even though it has a smaller bus width, doesn't GDDR5X actually still give it a bandwidth advantage?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Problem is most people here have something they are upgrading from. I am a $550 MAX kind of guy. For my price range I cant seem to get high end card anymore.


Agreed, but me personally, I would be upgrading from OG Titans so the performance increase of even the 980Ti would be pretty nice (and adding 15%+ to that with 1080's would be even better). As I said, I am not even interested in upgrading my Titans at the moment as they still do what I need and are still really powerful cards but if I were the 1080's are definitely what I'd get...


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> LOL was in a hurry and missed it. I was thinking, "is this guy serious?"


haha Saul Goodman








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Even though it has a smaller bus width, doesn't GDDR5X actually still give it a bandwidth advantage?


Nope. Bandwidth (in GB/s) = Effective memory data rate * bus width / 8

So 980 Ti = 7 Gbps * 384 bit / 8 = 336 GB/s
1080 = 10 Gbps * 256 bit / 8 = 320 GB/s

Well of course this isn't taking Pascal's more advanced memory compression into consideration. I'd say overall it's probably a wash.


----------



## zealord

when HBM2 comes out later this year or in 2017 is that like super expensive or can we expect reasonable priced cards below 500$ with HBM2 ?


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> when HBM2 comes out later this year or in 2017 is that like super expensive or can we expect reasonable priced cards below 500$ with HBM2 ?


Its been in mass production longer than DDR5X, but I wouldn't doubt Nvidia trying to extort it as the new standard.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Even though it has a smaller bus width, doesn't GDDR5X actually still give it a bandwidth advantage?


No, still slightly less (320 to 337). Probably not a big factor since they increase the compression some, but considering the performance difference it could be holding it back some. I haven't seen any reviews where they just overclocked the memory to see how much it helps.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> No, still slightly less (320 to 337). Probably not a big factor since they increase the compression some, but considering the performance difference it could be holding it back some. I haven't seen any reviews where they just overclocked the memory to see how much it helps.


So why doesn't the 1080 have a bigger memory bus?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Agreed, but me personally, I would be upgrading from OG Titans so the performance increase of even the 980Ti would be pretty nice (and adding 15%+ to that with 1080's would be even better). As I said, I am not even interested in upgrading my Titans at the moment as they still do what I need and are still really powerful cards but if I were the 1080's are definitely what I'd get...


You did buy the Titans in the first place. You are already used to 2K + Setups. I am moving way from CFX so I need a Single GPU that will beat 2 x 290X every time and some and do 4K 60.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> So why doesn't the 1080 have a bigger memory bus?


needs more space on the die and $$$


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> No, still slightly less (320 to 337). Probably not a big factor since they increase the compression some, *but considering the performance difference it could be holding it back some.* I haven't seen any reviews where they just overclocked the memory to see how much it helps.


This is exactly what I was thinking as well. I have this feeling Pascal would actually _*need*_ HBM2 to truly reach its peak potential.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> So why doesn't the 1080 have a bigger memory bus?


More complex memory controller = bigger die + more complex PCB needed = added cost = less margin = JHH no buy new leather jacket = he not happy = nVidia not happy = you not happy


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> This is exactly what I was thinking as well. I have this feeling Pascal would actually _*need*_ HBM2 to truly reach its peak potential.


This makes sense, which means we might actually see the potential we are seeking in pascal in a TI or Titan, or something close to it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> haha Saul Goodman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Bandwidth (in GB/s) = Effective memory data rate * bus width / 8
> 
> So 980 Ti = 7 Gbps * 384 bit / 8 = 336 GB/s
> 1080 = 10 Gbps * 256 bit / 8 = 320 GB/s
> 
> Well of course this isn't taking Pascal's more advanced memory compression into consideration. I'd say overall it's probably a wash.


Ah, +Rep! Thanks for breaking it down for me.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> No, still slightly less (320 to 337). Probably not a big factor since they increase the compression some, but considering the performance difference it could be holding it back some. I haven't seen any reviews where they just overclocked the memory to see how much it helps.


You know, now that I think about it, I suddenly realized it makes sense why they castrated 1070 by 25%. Simply, if they didn't cut down 1070 to around GM200 performance, even the shiny new 8 Gbps GDDR5 would start bottlenecking it.

Don't get me wrong I still think nVidia is evil and JHH is the devil, but maybe just maybe there might be a slimmer of logic to their madness unending greed.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> So why doesn't the 1080 have a bigger memory bus?


they want to give us the cheapest crummiest materials for the highest prices


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> they want to give us the cheapest crummiest materials for the highest prices


Well now I wouldn't say that ANY of the major components of the 1080 are crappy in any way. Being underwhelmed overall is a far different thing than saying it sucks. I think the card is really good, there are just other factors you have to figure in when deciding if its well and truly impressive or just pretty good...


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> they want to give us the cheapest crummiest materials for the highest prices


Nvidia is doing it for years. They give people the bare minimum to survive so that you need to upgrade sooner rather than later and that is very well in Nvidias interest.

The GTX 1080 is a precise calcution of what Nvidia thinks is the lowest possible high end card that they can get away with.

(I am not talking about the materials, but the specs, VRAM, performance etc.)


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well now I wouldn't say that ANY of the major components of the 1080 are crappy in any way. Being underwhelmed overall is a far different thing than saying it sucks. I think the card is really good, there are just other factors you have to figure in when deciding if its well and truly impressive or just pretty good...


To be fair their Fermi reference boards were hot garbage (remember the exploding VRMs on the 590? yeah these ones), and while from Kepler onwards they've gotten better, the Flextronics reference board is still very "meh" and IMO "just adequate".


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> You know, now that I think about it, I suddenly realized it makes sense why they castrated 1070 by 25%. Simply, if they didn't cut down 1070 to around GM200 performance, even the shiny new 8 Gbps GDDR5 would start bottlenecking it.


Probably the case. Also gives them the ability to thread a 1070 Ti with GDDR5X in there also, although I doubt they will.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Nvidia is doing it for years. They give people the bare minimum to survive so that you need to upgrade sooner rather than later and that is very well in Nvidias interest.
> 
> The GTX 1080 is a precise calcution of what Nvidia thinks is the lowest possible high end card that they can get away with.


As I said, I don't have issue with the components. They did give us GDDR5X at least (which was still kind of an unknown for a while). And the Gx104-midrange-chip-in-a-flagship thing is very true and a point of criticism but at least it does still bring the kind of performance we have come to expect out of a flagship. The thing is, imagine if this 1080 had been released as the 1070 at $379 and we got a Big Pascal card with HBM2 for the price of this FE as the 1080? Everybody (including me) would be losing their minds over what Nvidia had just done! But, alas, we all know how they intend to conduct themselves from here on out...


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> As I said, I don't have issue with the components. They did give us GDDR5X at least (which was still kind of an unknown for a while. And the GX104-midrange-chip-in-a-flagship thing is very true and a point of criticism but at least it does still bring the kind of performance we have come to expect out of a flagship. The thing is, imagine if this 1080 had been released as the 1070 at $379 and we got a Big Pascal card with HBM2 for the price of this FE? Everybody (including me) would be losing their minds over what Nvidia had just done! But, alas, we all know how they intend to conduct themselves from here on out...


The problem is they know it'll sell at that price (especially if they are limited by GDDR5X availability), so it doesn't really make much sense for them to sell it for less. Same reason I don't think we'll see AMD release a 980 Ti equivalent for $300 when that performance is worth $650 today (and likely $450 when the 1070 launches).

Like it or not, people will buy it, and it's GPU-business, not GPU-friends.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> As I said, I don't have issue with the components. They did give us GDDR5X at least (which was still kind of an unknown for a while. And the GX104-midrange-chip-in-a-flagship thing is very true and a point of criticism but at least it does still bring the kind of performance we have come to expect out of a flagship. The thing is, imagine if this 1080 had been released as the 1070 at $379 and we got a Big Pascal card with HBM2 for the price of this FE? Everybody (including me) would be losing their minds over what Nvidia had just done! But, alas, we all know how they intend to conduct themselves from here on out...


I realized that yeah. I actually wasn't talking about component quality, but rather specifications.

If Nvidia thinks they can get away with 2GB 192bit memory bus card as a flagship card with a 200mm² die then they would do it an charge 549$ for it.

I think Nvidia is always doing a little bit too less and AMD might be doing a bit too much. AMD is always late and then they come with products who initially suck. Like 7970 and 290X. Both terrible at launch, but they aged damn well. You can't say the same for the GTX 680, 780 and 780 Ti. They looked impressive when they came out, but nowadays they look like when you just finished your fun time business and you are about to close the 47 tabs of mature content movies and then you wager a last look at it and you are disgusted at what you've become


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I realized that yeah. I actually wasn't talking about component quality, but rather specifications.
> 
> If Nvidia thinks they can get away with 2GB 192bit memory bus card as a flagship card with a 200mm² die then they would do it an charge 549$ for it.
> 
> I think Nvidia is always doing a little bit too less and AMD might be doing a bit too much. AMD is always late and then they come with products who initially suck. Like 7970 and 290X. Both terrible at launch, but they aged damn well. You can't say the same for the GTX 680, 780 and 780 Ti. They looked impressive when they came out, but nowadays they look like when you just finished your fun time business and you are about to *close the 47 tabs of mature content movies* and then you wager a last look at it and you are disgusted at what you've become


Dude TMI man TMI!!!!!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The problem is they know it'll sell at that price (especially if they are limited by GDDR5X availability), so it doesn't really make much sense for them to sell it for less. Same reason I don't think we'll see AMD release a 980 Ti equivalent for $300 when that performance is worth $650 today (and likely $450 when the 1070 launches).
> 
> Like it or not, people will buy it, and it's GPU-business, not GPU-friends.


I'm just saying imagine if things were still like they were during Fermi is all...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I realized that yeah. I actually wasn't talking about component quality, but rather specifications.
> 
> If Nvidia thinks they can get away with 2GB 192bit memory bus card as a flagship card with a 200mm² die then they would do it an charge 549$ for it.
> 
> I think Nvidia is always doing a little bit too less and AMD might be doing a bit too much. AMD is always late and then they come with products who initially suck. Like 7970 and 290X. Both terrible at launch, but they aged damn well. You can't say the same for the GTX 680, 780 and 780 Ti. They looked impressive when they came out, but nowadays they look like *when you just finished your fun time business and you are about to close the 47 tabs of mature content movies and then you wager a last look at it and you are disgusted at what you've become*


OMG! You guys are killing me tonight!


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Dude TMI man TMI!!!!!


you know how tabs are. you open them and are like "yeah I might need it later, better open a new one". And then later you close them all and never used them again.

Like with potions in video games. "Gonna save it for later when I need it. I better go back to town and rest instead of wasting them" and then at the end of the game you have like 999 potions in your inventory and 450 forks you stole from the peasants who don't even have enough furtinure.


----------



## krel

I just counted. I have 79 open tabs, and most of them I haven't looked at in at least a month.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Like with potions in video games. "Gonna save it for later when I need it. I better go back to town and rest instead of wasting them" and then at the end of the game you have like 999 potions in your inventory and 450 forks you stole from the peasants who don't even have enough furtinure.


This I can relate to.
Quote:


> you know how tabs are. you open them and are like "yeah I might need it later, better open a new one". And then later you close them all and never used them again.


This I have no idea what you're talking about.









Unless you mean normal tabs and not mature content tabs, then sure.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> you know how tabs are. you open them and are like "yeah I might need it later, better open a new one". And then later you close them all and never used them again.
> 
> Like with potions in video games. "Gonna save it for later when I need it. I better go back to town and rest instead of wasting them" and then at the end of the game you have like 999 potions in your inventory and 450 forks you stole from the peasants who don't even have enough furtinure.


Oh man, you just described my Fallout life. Collect all of the named weapons, stash them for a "rainy day", never use them even in the craziest fights.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> This I can relate to.
> This I have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you mean normal tabs and not mature content tabs, then sure.


I really don't either, I mean, I'm old school. When I'm not using an application, it is closed. I generally have no more than 5 tabs open in a browser at any given time, and I don't save them when I close the browser (which is often, including when I am gaming.)


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Oh man, you just described my Fallout life. Collect all of the named weapons, stash them for a "rainy day", never use them even in the craziest fights.


Come play Borderlands 2 or TPS with me, it'll instantly cure you of that "rainy day syndrome".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> I really don't either, I mean, I'm old school. When I'm not using an application, it is closed. I generally have no more than 5 tabs open in a browser at any given time, and I don't save them when I close the browser (which is often, including when I am gaming.)


I typically have 5-7 tabs at any given time.


----------



## i7monkey

As hot as the 480 was, at least it was a legit high end chip and for $499.

580 was cooler and only 15-20% improvement but at least it was $499 too.

I'd rather have a legit high end chip in the beginning with a revision later than high priced low end chips and even higher high end.


----------



## Disturbed117

Let's stop with the memes, etc, Please.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> As hot as the 480 was, at least it was a legit high end chip and for $499.
> 
> 580 was cooler and only 15-20% improvement but at least it was $499 too.
> 
> I'd rather have a legit high end chip in the beginning with a revision later than high priced low end chips and even higher high end.


yeah those times were better for gamers wallets.

6970 was a pretty good card too. It was like 350$ and roughly as fast as a 480 ?

Man imagine AMD would release a card sub 400$ that could compete with the GTX 1080. That'd be so damn sweet, but I feel impossible nowadays


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> I really don't either, I mean, I'm old school. When I'm not using an application, it is closed. I generally have no more than 5 tabs open in a browser at any given time, and I don't save them when I close the browser (which is often, including when I am gaming.)


I'm the exact same. Usually only a couple of tabs at a time and always close Chrome when I am done.


----------



## bigjdubb

I just leave all my tabs and close firefox, when I reopen it I restore previous session and get all my tabs back. Luckily the pages don't actually load when you restore the session until you click on that tab.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I just leave all my tabs and close firefox, when I reopen it I restore previous session and get all my tabs back. Luckily the pages don't actually load when you restore the session until you click on that tab.


Wow that's crazy. Always boggles my mind that people still keep search history, retain cache, and retain previous sessions in 2016.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Nvidia is doing it for years. They give people the bare minimum to survive so that you need to upgrade sooner rather than later and that is very well in Nvidias interest.


now replace word Nvidia in your comment with any other tech company in the world. AMD, Apple, Samsung, Intel, Sony, HTC... and see what you get


----------



## airfathaaaaa

http://geizhals.eu/palit-geforce-gtx-1080-founders-edition-neb1080015p2f-a1441887.html?hloc=at&hloc=de&hloc=pl&hloc=uk&hloc=eu

check the price..


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> http://geizhals.eu/palit-geforce-gtx-1080-founders-edition-neb1080015p2f-a1441887.html?hloc=at&hloc=de&hloc=pl&hloc=uk&hloc=eu
> 
> check the price..


I don't see any.

Either way, it's well known that stuff in Europe is *expensive*, the fact that apparently euro tanked in value as well as every other damn currency in the world (except swiss franks kek) doesn't help.


----------



## degenn

After going through all 2000+ posts in this thread so far, it is absolutely amazing (and crazy) to me to see how many times a handful people can parrot the same comments, over & over & over & over again. We got it the first time, thanks. No need to spam the thread with your repeated opinion dozens upon dozens of times, just make your comment and carry on, lol. Are you worried nobody saw your post? That nobody is getting your 'message'? All of this over a tool used to play video games, sigh... I think it's time to move on and go about your normal business, fella's. Saying the same thing 30 times won't change anything.

I mean, wow... OCN can be a very strange place sometimes.


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> I don't see any.
> 
> Either way, it's well known that stuff in Europe is *expensive*, the fact that apparently euro tanked in value as well as every other damn currency in the world (except swiss franks kek) doesn't help.


go to the tab "Preisentwicklung" prepare for a heart attack


----------



## hunterwindu

1073 euros. For the FE. Mother of god..


----------



## ChevChelios

> Europe prices

I expect my local shops to have 500+ EUR 1070s at launch

if not 550+


----------



## TrueForm

$2200+ here in NZ most likely...

Titan X's are 2000+ here kek


----------



## hunterwindu

711 euro / 804 $ for a 980ti G1 Gaming (for later comparisons) but this is after a 10% price reduction which expires in three days. I will come back with the price for the FE once it's up for preorder/in stock. This is in Romania, btw.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> go to the tab "Preisentwicklung" prepare for a heart attack


http://geizhals.eu/?phist=1441887

lol


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Maskwell?
> Let me get this straight... the FE runs hot, is loud, and now also not maintaining peak frequencies? We talking about Hawaii or Pascal?


That assumption is incorrect regarding frequency. The rest is subjective.

Base clock of the 1080 is 1607 MHz so the graph would look pretty much the same for it as it did the 780 Ti.

Boost clock is 1733 MHz and the HC graph shows it sticking to 1750 MHz.

So the card exceeds the spec published for it. But honestly, anyone who knows how the clocks work for both sides realize it's meaningless jargon.


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> go to the tab "Preisentwicklung" prepare for a heart attack


Now that's what i call "Early adopter's tax".


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> That assumption is incorrect regarding frequency. The rest is subjective.
> 
> Base clock of the 1080 is 1607 MHz so the graph would look pretty much the same for it as it did the 780 Ti.
> 
> Boost clock is 1733 MHz and the HC graph shows it sticking to 1750 MHz.
> 
> So the card exceeds the spec published for it. But honestly, anyone who knows how the clocks work for both sides realize it's meaningless jargon.


NV boost is particularly bad. Some cards perform differently than others by design. AMD cards so far, all hit the same speeds as long as cooling is sufficient.


----------



## bazh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> http://geizhals.eu/?phist=1441887
> 
> lol


GTX 1080EURO Edition


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> http://geizhals.eu/?phist=1441887
> 
> lol


----------



## Bogga

Sweclockers have said that expected prices should be 7699 sek for FE and ~6600 for the AIB versions ( ~920$/820€ and 790$/705€ ) and they're usually spot on about the prices we get here in Sweden... so I hope they're correct this time as well!


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Exactly what I postulated when the first somewhat legitimate leaks of 3dmark came out a week or so ago. I still find it hard to understand how Pascal can possibly be SLOWER clock to clock with the huge advantage of 16nm? I mean I know it has less cores but we are talking about a fab nearly HALF that of the 980Ti. Yet this is the card that all the reviewers are going on and on about as the most amazing technical achievement in GPU technology ever! It just don't add up to me...


I'm asking this honestly.

Can you really just do that though? Does that really scale perfectly like that even though they are of different dies/boards/etc?

I remember seeing a lot of opposition that you can't take one card's clocks and "match" them clock for clock with a different card but I never really asked why. I'm just curious for my own sake.


----------



## hunterwindu

As of now, the GTX 1080 FE (from Asus) is available for preorder > 798 euros / 902 $.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I realized that yeah. I actually wasn't talking about component quality, but rather specifications.
> 
> If Nvidia thinks they can get away with 2GB 192bit memory bus card as a flagship card with a 200mm² die then they would do it an charge 549$ for it.
> 
> I think Nvidia is always doing a little bit too less and AMD might be doing a bit too much. AMD is always late and then they come with products who initially suck. Like 7970 and 290X. Both terrible at launch, but they aged damn well. You can't say the same for the GTX 680, 780 and 780 Ti. They looked impressive when they came out, but nowadays they look like when you just finished your fun time business and you are about to close the 47 tabs of mature content movies and then you wager a last look at it and you are disgusted at what you've become


I'll have you know that I am still using my 2+ year old 4GB GTX 770 SLI setup right now, and there are very few games which do not run well with graphics fully maxed out at 1440p resolution. There are some that I have to drop to 1080p, and most I do not enable AA in, but I can count on one finger the number of games I've played where I have to significantly back the graphics options down to run well. In most games they're still giving better frame rates than a single 980 or 290x.

I'm holding out for the Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming 1080 coming out next month. Not interested in a Founders Edition, but dual power connectors and better cooling and I'm sold. It's still cheaper than the $800 I paid for my 770 SLI.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> I'll have you know that I am still using my 2+ year old 4GB GTX 770 SLI setup right now, and there are very few games which do not run well with graphics fully maxed out at 1440p resolution. There are some that I have to drop to 1080p, and most I do not enable AA in, but I can count on one finger the number of games I've played where I have to significantly back the graphics options down to run well. *In most games they're still giving better frame rates than a single 980 or 290x*.
> 
> I'm holding out for the Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming 1080 coming out next month. Not interested in a Founders Edition, but dual power connectors and better cooling and I'm sold. It's still cheaper than the $800 I paid for my 770 SLI.


Maybe, but what about those frame times?


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Maybe, but what about those frame times?


I leave the anal, endless cycle of benchmarking to the pedantic benchmarkers who spend more time tweaking settings and running benchmarks than the do playing games.

I play games, and if the end result is smooth, playable frame rates than that's all I care about. If the framerate isn't smooth I'll lower some settings until it is. But I'm still playing the majority of games at 1440p and a few at 1080p with graphics maxed out. Only a tiny few require reducing graphics below that.

I can even play games at settings that cause 970s ( single and SLI) problems, because my 770s are true 4GB cards.

Won't matter in a month anyways. The cards are nearly 3 years old and will be replaced as soon as Gigabyte releases their Xtreme Gaming 1080 next month. Then it's all irrelevant anyways. Like I said, I've got great life from them (nearly 3 years old and still work well in most cases) so they've aged far better than Zealord's claims.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Now why would Nvidia do something like that?


I think because they said the FE is ment for Extreme Overclocking.

The FE doesn't even get enough power to OC decently.

Already feel sorry for people who buy the FE and a EK waterblock


----------



## escalibur

Any words regarding the customs? Looks too quiet considering that they should be out within a few months.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> I leave the anal, endless cycle of benchmarking to the pedantic benchmarkers who spend more time tweaking settings and running benchmarks than the do playing games.


Discrepant frame times make higher framerates less smooth. I don't think it's fair to speak condescendingly of people who are invested in bettering the performance of their hardware and their experience overall.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> That assumption is incorrect regarding frequency.


I am aware. I was being facetious.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazh*
> 
> GTX 1080EURO Edition


----------



## Zaor

As someone who's been using sli and cf the past 5 years it is a big rip off imo.The past 2 years things have gone progressively worse,whether game engines not supporting it(id Tech 5),waiting for months to patch some games(still remember DA inquisition with the dreaded flickering textures took more than 4 months to iron out) and we are talking about AAA titles being a hit or miss more than half with sli not working at all.Forget indie or games from smaller developers.

In the past when gpus weren't strong enough to run 1080p/1440.,starting around 2009-10,more developers along with nvidia/amd made the effort to have optimised games/engines for sli.When less than 5% of gamers now are running multiple gpus looking at steam,why should Nvidia bother with us,that's how they look at it,especially since games are becoming more complex to develop.Soon around 2018-19 we will have gpus,hitting 4k 60fps,by then i believe cf/sli will be a thing of the past except for benchmarkers.

Good riddance ,i say,many people who have been burned by sli/cf the past years feel the same way i do and swear to avoid it like the plague


----------



## Bogga

Now they're up on a place here in Sweden. 7699 sek, just as predicted. Hopefully the AIB versions aren't that far behind now


----------



## bazh

EVGA Deutschland just post on their Facebook page too, 789Eur


----------



## jbmayes2000

Gathered some more data.


-I only did games where I got reviews for both a 1080oc or a 980tioc.
-Not all reviewers did both so it's a combination of using all the reviewers to get the results above.
-Below is the breakdown of what cards were overclocked in what games.
-None of these cards were at their stock clocks from their respective manufacturers. All of them were manually overclocked by the reviewer.



I'm going to stop here unless anyone else has requests. I hope this is helpful to people.

(My data also has Titan X, Titan X OC, Fury X, Fury, 980 GPU data, but not necessarily within the data set presented here).


----------



## Crosshatch3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Gathered some more data.
> 
> 
> -I only did games where I got reviews for both a 1080oc or a 980tioc.
> -Not all reviewers did both so it's a combination of using all the reviewers to get the results above.
> -Below is the breakdown of what cards were overclocked in what games.
> -None of these cards were at their stock clocks from their respective manufacturers. All of them were manually overclocked by the reviewer.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to stop here unless anyone else has requests. I hope this is helpful to people.
> 
> (My data also has Titan X, Titan X OC, Fury X, Fury, 980 GPU data, but not necessarily within the data set presented here).


It's a boost...

-Jason


----------



## doza

giving all that money for gtx1080 without seeing what vega can do is silly, i learned to live with my gtx970 3.5gb + 0.5gb (if needed) so il just wait for vega benches and if it fails il just go for best price/performance...


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> giving all that money for gtx1080 without seeing what vega can do is silly, i learned to live with my gtx970 3.5gb + 0.5gb (if needed) so il just wait for vega benches and if it fails il just go for best price/performance...


Wait 10 years, then there is coming somthing VERY fast LOL


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> giving all that money for gtx1080 without seeing what vega can do is silly, i learned to live with my gtx970 3.5gb + 0.5gb (if needed) so il just wait for vega benches and if it fails il just go for best price/performance...


You know that Vega is probably 6 months away, right?


----------



## doza

i meant for people that have decent gpu's allredy....


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaor*
> 
> As someone who's been using sli and cf the past 5 years it is a big rip off imo.The past 2 years things have gone progressively worse,whether game engines not supporting it(id Tech 5),waiting for months to patch some games(still remember DA inquisition with the dreaded flickering textures took more than 4 months to iron out) and we are talking about AAA titles being a hit or miss more than half with sli not working at all.Forget indie or games from smaller developers.
> 
> In the past when gpus weren't strong enough to run 1080p/1440.,starting around 2009-10,more developers along with nvidia/amd made the effort to have optimised games/engines for sli.When less than 5% of gamers now are running multiple gpus looking at steam,why should Nvidia bother with us,that's how they look at it,especially since games are becoming more complex to develop.Soon around 2018-19 we will have gpus,hitting 4k 60fps,by then i believe cf/sli will be a thing of the past except for benchmarkers.
> 
> Good riddance ,i say,many people who have been burned by sli/cf the past years feel the same way i do and swear to avoid it like the plague


This is why I sold my 970's in SLI and got a single 980TI Hybrid. At 1575/7800 it is about the same fps as 970's in sli. But way smoother and less hassle. I have had SLI or xfire since the 7950GX2.


----------



## fisher6

EVGA and GB versions have been posted on Swedish websites:

https://www.netonnet.se/art/komponenter/grafikkort/nvidia/gigabyte-geforce-gtx1080-founders-edito/233004.8989/
https://www.netonnet.se/art/komponenter/grafikkort/nvidia/evga-geforce-gtx1080-founders-edito/232999.8989/

922 USD or 823 EUR

Think I'm gonna stick to my 980 Ti for a bit more


----------



## DotNetApp

Yo guys found something intresting







.
Maybe 1x8pin is enough for oc , i wrote yesterday that its limited becaus 1 8pin = 150 w pcie =75 150+75=225w
the 1080 using 180w with the actual powerlimit something around 216w looks like its the limit of the 8pin connector but thats actually not true,
the r9 295x used around 560 w with only 2x 8pin 150+150+75 =375 560-375= 195w so the r9 295x used 195w extra that shouldnt be there,
pcie Spec said about this that 150w per 8pin is just a suggestion becaus of heat but actually it can pull much more than the suggestion is.
So with a bios mod you can easily use around 300w without problems







.
(hope everything is understandable







)


----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> Yo guys found something intresting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Maybe 1x8pin is enough for oc , i wrote yesterday that its limited becaus 1 8pin = 150 w pcie =75 150+75=225w
> the 1080 using 180w with the actual powerlimit something around 216w looks like its the limit of the 8pin connector but thats actually not true,
> *the r9 295x used around 560 w* with only 2x 8pin 150+150+75 =375 560-375= 195w so the r9 295x used 195w extra that shouldnt be there,
> pcie Spec said about this that 150w per 8pin is just a suggestion becaus of heat but actually it can pull much more than the suggestion is.
> So with a bios mod you can easily use around 300w without problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> (hope everything is understandable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Where did you see that lol. it's actually around 450w in typical gaming.


----------



## VSG

150 W is just the recommended limit for power draw from an 8 pin PCI-E connector conforming to ATX specifications. In practice, you can draw much more and this isn't new. That connector won't be as big a deal for ambient OC as the Vcore limit in the BIOS.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Gathered some more data.
> (My data also has Titan X, Titan X OC, Fury X, Fury, 980 GPU data, but not necessarily within the data set presented here).


I commend you for the effort, but unless you provide averaged clocks for the core/memory of the GPUs benchmarked, these figures do not give meaningful/accurate OC performance differences. Keep in mind that reviewers often OC with the stock coolers which thermal-throttle the clocks within seconds and do not give the greatest representation of the hardware's sustained OC potential (such as is possible under water cooling.) This throttling is more severe on the 980 TI due to higher TDP (~275W vs 180W) in general, and it gets worse on lower-quality coolers.

Many of us with 980 TI's have already shown that a sustained OC of 1.5GHz on a 980 TI is only 12.5% behind a 2.1GHz 1080 FE (and according to OC benchmarks on TPU), and actually matches it or passes it slightly at stock. This is accurate in 3DMark 2013 and most AAA games from 1080p to 1440p.


----------



## doza

i have 970 with one 8 pin, i spend a lot time on bios tweaking and card would not consume more than 225w ( 150 +75) so i dont know about that 8 pin can consume as much as it wants...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

We will know all we need to know about OC 980Ti vs OC 1080 once people here start getting them in and submitting scores in the benching section. I expect the 1080 will easily take all the top spots but the question will be by how much, on avg.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> We will know all we need to know about OC 980Ti vs OC 1080 once people here start getting them in and submitting scores in the benching section. I expect the 1080 will easily take all the top spots but the question will be by how much, on avg.


Indeed. I will continue the follow the Gigabyte G1 BIOS thread, they do some great work. I'm sure they will wring every last bit of performance/clocks out of the G1 version of the 1080.


----------



## Krgwow

let me see if i get it right
mid-end chip being selled by 800+ EURO and it's not even Cutom Cooler?


----------



## doza

that's what happnes when only nvidia is playing gpu wars.... with it self :







)


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightDee8D*
> 
> Where did you see that lol. it's actually around 450w in typical gaming.


http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Grafikkarten-Grafikkarte-97980/Tests/Radeon-R9-295X2-Test-Review-1116145/
from here


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> I'll have you know that I am still using my 2+ year old 4GB GTX 770 SLI setup right now, and there are very few games which do not run well with graphics fully maxed out at 1440p resolution. There are some that I have to drop to 1080p, and most I do not enable AA in, but I can count on one finger the number of games I've played where I have to significantly back the graphics options down to run well. In most games they're still giving better frame rates than a single 980 or 290x.
> 
> I'm holding out for the Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming 1080 coming out next month. Not interested in a Founders Edition, but dual power connectors and better cooling and I'm sold. It's still cheaper than the $800 I paid for my 770 SLI.


Well SLI are two cards and 4GB VRAM are twice the amount of the normal card. There is a huge difference between a single 770 and 2x 770 4GB in SLI.

GTX 1080 is gonna be a nice upgrade, definitely better than going to 1070 from your pov.

The GTX 1080 with a nice custom design would be my card of choice aswell if I were to find the need to buy a card right now, *but in my opinion there are no good PC games out right now that would require a new GPU and the next 3-5 months are looking pretty bland for PC gaming.*

This is my current backlog :

- Danganronpa 2
- Corpse party
- Dragon's Dogma
- Valkyria Chronicles
- Salt & Sanctuary
- Tales of Symphonia
- Resident Evil 0
- DOOM (if I decide to buy it)

All those games would run fine on a toaster.

The only exception would be the upcoming Witcher 3 expansion, but it isn't worth it to drop 790€ on a GPU for a single expansion pack even though I aboslutely love the witcher 3.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> let me see if i get it right
> mid-end chip being selled by 800+ EURO and it's not even Cutom Cooler?


We're just starting to see water blocks drop http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/colorful-to-launch-gtx-1080-with-liquid-cooling-block.html

That said, add another 100 if you're going this route


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> that's what happnes when only nvidia is playing gpu wars.... with it self :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Then they will finally be doing what so many have asked them to do for years now.... ______ themselves.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> i have 970 with one 8 pin, i spend a lot time on bios tweaking and card would not consume more than 225w ( 150 +75) so i dont know about that 8 pin can consume as much as it wants...


You need to disable the shunt resistor to bypass the possibility of a hard coded limit. The 970 would have to be really cooking to get above 225-250w AFAIK.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Gathered some more data.
> 
> 
> -I only did games where I got reviews for both a 1080oc or a 980tioc.
> -Not all reviewers did both so it's a combination of using all the reviewers to get the results above.
> -Below is the breakdown of what cards were overclocked in what games.
> -None of these cards were at their stock clocks from their respective manufacturers. All of them were manually overclocked by the reviewer.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to stop here unless anyone else has requests. I hope this is helpful to people.
> 
> (My data also has Titan X, Titan X OC, Fury X, Fury, 980 GPU data, but not necessarily within the data set presented here).


Glad to see someone likes to use excel...now if you had graphs....


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> You need to disable the shunt resistor to bypass the possibility of a hard coded limit. The 970 would have to be really cooking to get above 225-250w AFAIK.


My bios modded 970's forced me to upgrade my brand new Corsair 850w, it was shutting down under load. Power efficiency went out the window with heavy overclocking.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I commend you for the effort, but unless you provide averaged clocks for the core/memory of the GPUs benchmarked, these figures do not give meaningful/accurate OC performance differences. Keep in mind that reviewers often OC with the stock coolers which thermal-throttle the clocks within seconds and do not give the greatest representation of the hardware's sustained OC potential (such as is possible under water cooling.) This throttling is more severe on the 980 TI due to higher TDP (~275W vs 180W) in general, and it gets worse on lower-quality coolers.
> 
> Many of us with 980 TI's have already shown that a sustained OC of 1.5GHz on a 980 TI is only 12.5% behind a 2.1GHz 1080 FE (and according to OC benchmarks on TPU), and actually matches it or passes it slightly at stock. This is accurate in 3DMark 2013 and most AAA games from 1080p to 1440p.


Hows this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Glad to see someone likes to use excel...now if you had graphs....


I think as we compare different video cards I'll transition to graphs but right now since it's just a 1080 oc vs 980ti oc, just giving the numbers is pretty straight forward!

EDIT: If the memory clocks seem off let me know. Sometimes I got confused about the numbers they were using.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> We're just starting to see water blocks drop http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/colorful-to-launch-gtx-1080-with-liquid-cooling-block.html
> 
> That said, add another 100 if you're going this route


lol this is terrible. They just bundling the block along with the FE so you pay the $100 FE cooler premium as well.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol this is terrible. They just bundling the block along with the FE so you pay the $100 FE cooler premium as well.


Well at least u get both coolers. Looking at you evga hydrocopper which tends to carry 150-200 over msrp.


----------



## Menta

Lets see some AIB cards, i am curious to see the new designs


----------



## BlazeGaming

Gigabyte Founders Edition model appeared in my country Romania for preorder, it costs 912$. This is beyond ******ed.

http://www.pcgarage.ro/placi-video/gigabyte/geforce-gtx-1080-founders-edition-8gb-ddr5x-256-bit-2/


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> My bios modded 970's forced me to upgrade my brand new Corsair 850w, it was shutting down under load. Power efficiency went out the window with heavy overclocking.


What bad? With with +200mV my 290Xs can operate with 850W PSU.


----------



## Menta

http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/gpu_displays/the_gtx_1080_founders_edition_will_cost_a_minimum_of_619_99_in_the_uk/1

Ridiculous


----------



## Zaor

Hopefully people will vote with their wallets(even those with big fat ones) and wait until the price becomes reasonable for what is given.That's the only way to send a message to a company who has monopoly on high end market and treats us like sheep for slaughter.It's the principle of the thing.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/gpu_displays/the_gtx_1080_founders_edition_will_cost_a_minimum_of_619_99_in_the_uk/1
> 
> Ridiculous


Not even UK gets saved. 620 GBP aka 800 EUR.

Where i live it's 820 EUR.

Just literally LMAO at nVidia for being so naive to ever think they're going to sell more than 5 units at those prices.


----------



## cowie

not like I don't agree with you guys but the card is the fastest out right now.
did anyone complain about the 980ti or the even slower fury x for the same price as this card like you are doing now?
nope you did not








I wish I could get a corvette but I only have Camaro or mustang money sorta the same thing and I hate car analogies myself


----------



## Menta

Now for the 1070 real price 500 euros loool

I really do hope people vote with their wallet's. its not about having the money to buy the card many people have this cash laying around no problem but this insane because the Money grab is real.


----------



## FlyingSolo

In the UK the 980 ti was around £550 and 1080 fandom card is around £620 to £650. So would that mean the 1080 ti will cost around £750 and upwards. You can probably pick up two 980 ti for the price of one 1080 fandom card.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> not like I don't agree with you guys but the card is the fastest out right now.
> did anyone complain about the 980ti or the even slower fury x for the same price as this card like you are doing now?
> nope you did not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could get a corvette but I only have Camaro or mustang money sorta the same thing and I hate car analogies myself


yeah comparing classic cars with graphics cards is nice maybe in a few years the 980ti will be worth two grand


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Not even UK gets saved. 620 GBP aka 800 EUR.
> 
> Where i live it's 820 EUR.
> 
> Just literally LMAO at nVidia for being so naive to ever think they're going to sell more than 5 units at those prices.


you underestimate them. they sold more $1000 Titans than you can possibly imagine. selling $700 1080s will go as good.
why ? cause amd got nothing going on for at least a couple of months and it's been more than a year since Titan X.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> yeah comparing classic cars with graphics cards is nice maybe in a few years the 980ti will be worth two grand


no I meant new









don't get me wrong I want one but will wait to really get screwed price wise on the custom models like a lighting or DCIII


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Not even UK gets saved. 620 GBP aka 800 EUR.
> 
> Where i live it's 820 EUR.
> 
> Just literally LMAO at nVidia for being so naive to ever think they're going to sell more than 5 units at those prices.


Um, sad to say but they will sell every single 1080 they can produce. Guarantee it...


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> you underestimate them. they sold more $1000 Titans than you can possibly imagine. selling $700 1080s will go as good.
> why ? cause amd got nothing going on for at least a couple of months and it's been more than a year since Titan X.


Titans could be. They were not only for gaming but for compute also.

How many Titan Z they sold huh?









Plus they're 700 bucks in USA,we're talking about 900 bucks here in Europe.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Titans could be. They were not only for gaming but for compute also.
> 
> *How many TItan Z they sold huh*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus they're 700 bucks in USA,we're talking about 900 bucks here in Europe.


well I think there was this one guy lol


----------



## Menta

T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> no I meant new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't get me wrong I want one but will wait to really get screwed price wise on the custom models like a lighting or DCIII


True at least go all in









But i could by a 980ti at launch for around 700 euros and not 830 euros and then NO 980ti FOUND€R ED to fake prices

That is the real issue


----------



## zealord

wait why are we comparing Titan Z to the GTX 1080.









One of those cards is a completely ridiculously overpriced piece of tech that will be outdated soon and no gamer with self respect would ever buy it at that horrendous price

and the other one is a dual GPU that is even worse in terms of price/performance.


----------



## cowie

yeah the stupid flounder card lol
but I think the one non f.e card I seen has no backplate at all lol 100 us backplate that funny in itself ...just saying not sticking up for the dumbas5'ed prices or nvidias at all.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaor*
> 
> Hopefully people will vote with their wallets(even those with big fat ones) and wait until the price becomes reasonable for what is given.That's the only way to send a message to a company who has monopoly on high end market and treats us like sheep for slaughter.It's the principle of the thing.


Good luck with that. Even suggesting that pisses some people off because they think you are trying to tell them what to do with their money. Or you have others that compare needing a new high end gpu to needing food and water.


----------



## MonarchX

Anybody need a kidney? I'll sell one of mine or trade it for a single GTX9 1080 with a 3rd-party cooler from either MSI or EVGA or Gigabyte. My games run at alightly higher FPS @ 1080p after the latest drivers, but with GTX 1080 release, 60fps in Witcher 3 feels like 30fps... GTX 980 is no longer enough for 1080p!


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Good luck with that. Even suggesting that pisses some people off because they think you are trying to tell them what to do with their money. Or you have others that compare needing a new high end gpu to needing food and water.


yeah but having someone ask you next week on the fastest single card you can buy,price not a matter what would you say?
next week it will be the 1080 which sucks but its the fastest,not the smartest buy but the fastest card.

never know it might be the 280/260 launch all over again?????


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Not even UK gets saved. 620 GBP aka 800 EUR.
> 
> Where i live it's 820 EUR.
> 
> Just literally LMAO at nVidia for being so naive to ever think they're going to sell more than 5 units at those prices.


https://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/gtx1080/

Pre-orders are available apparently, but I think we'll see how it looks after the 27th.


----------



## Menta

I am just dying to know if the partners will use 599$ or 699$ as the base line for AIB cards. i guess Europe will be doubled banged


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> https://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/gtx1080/
> 
> Pre-orders are available apparently, but I think we'll see how it looks after the 27th.


I was referring to EU prices,not USA.

GTX 1080 in USA is IMHO a ripoff but not as much as in Europe.

We're paying 200 bucks over the MSRP of the FE. Just lmao. Guess nVidia is totally fine with that,after all it's not like they're using the same arbitrary 1:1 conversion like everyone else. They can't be blamed.


----------



## cowie

ohhh the f.e gets the backplate and that cooler the others have the titan/ref.980/980ti cooler but still that sucks price wise.
they should kiss butt and sell a 525usd model with no fan at all


----------



## magnek

nvm


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> I was referring to EU prices,not USA.
> 
> GTX 1080 in USA is IMHO a ripoff but not as much as in Europe.
> 
> We're paying 200 bucks over the MSRP of the FE. Just lmao. Guess nVidia is totally fine with that,after all it's not like they're using the same arbitrary 1:1 conversion like everyone else. They can't be blamed.


GTX 1080 is about 8% more expensive here than GTX 980Ti (Europe)
Pretty much spot on with MSRP difference you see in US between the two


----------



## zealord

hahaha fast edit iLeakStuff









You probably dodged a bullet there, but looks like you wanted to post some angry rant about people but decided against it


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> hahaha fast edit iLeakStuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably dodged a bullet there, but looks like you wanted to post some angry rant about people but decided against it


Was from yesterday. The forum apparantly saves everything you writes and put in top where you many times cant see it after a quote


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> GTX 1080 is about 8% more expensive here than GTX 980Ti (Europe)
> Pretty much spot on with MSRP difference you see in US between the two


There's no hope my fellow european brethen

We're cursed.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> There's no hope my fellow european brethen
> 
> We're cursed.


Still want to see GTX 1070 and that SLI cable in action.
Dont have enough to go by yet to make a decision


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> I am just dying to know if the partners will use 599$ or 699$ as the base line for AIB cards. i guess Europe will be doubled banged


pretty sure Gigabyte G1 Gaming and the likes will be priced closer to 700 price point than 600. these premium custom cards historically cost 20-40$ more than reference, so even if they do something like $690 G1 it will already look like amazing deal. "wow, it's cheaper than reference" everyone will think.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Still want to see GTX 1070 and that SLI cable in action.
> Dont have enough to go by yet to make a decision


at this point tbh

if you're going to shell 750 or 800 bucks for a 1080,shell 1000 and get a 1070 SLI.


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> http://geizhals.eu/palit-geforce-gtx-1080-founders-edition-neb1080015p2f-a1441887.html?hloc=at&hloc=de&hloc=pl&hloc=uk&hloc=eu
> 
> check the price..


http://geizhals.eu/?phist=1441887
now the price has gone to 789


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> GTX 1080 is about 8% more expensive here than GTX 980Ti (Europe)
> Pretty much spot on with MSRP difference you see in US between the two


US prices are without sales tax.

What are your European prices without your 20% VAT?


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Well SLI are two cards and 4GB VRAM are twice the amount of the normal card. There is a huge difference between a single 770 and 2x 770 4GB in SLI.
> 
> GTX 1080 is gonna be a nice upgrade, definitely better than going to 1070 from your pov.
> 
> The GTX 1080 with a nice custom design would be my card of choice aswell if I were to find the need to buy a card right now, *but in my opinion there are no good PC games out right now that would require a new GPU and the next 3-5 months are looking pretty bland for PC gaming.*
> 
> This is my current backlog :
> 
> - Danganronpa 2
> - Corpse party
> - Dragon's Dogma
> - Valkyria Chronicles
> - Salt & Sanctuary
> - Tales of Symphonia
> - Resident Evil 0
> - DOOM (if I decide to buy it)
> 
> All those games would run fine on a toaster.
> 
> The only exception would be the upcoming Witcher 3 expansion, but it isn't worth it to drop 790€ on a GPU for a single expansion pack even though I aboslutely love the witcher 3.


From my point of view 2X 4GB cards really only doubled the frame buffer. Textures and GPU setup data had to be duplicated to both cards, so that data used twice as much RAM in SLI as it did on a single GPU.

So the 1080 is more than twice the usable RAM compared to my 4GB SLI.

It's also close to twice the performance, sometimes more than twice, especially at higher resolutions and/or running some Gameworks effects.

So I'm getting at least twice the performance and more than twice the usable RAM for the same price as I spent last time.

If I were sitting on 780 Ti or better my opinion would likely be different, but in my current position this card looks like a great buy to me. Especially knowing that a year from now when the 1080 ti is out and people are starting to talk about the next generation I should be able to pick up a second 1080 for half the current FE price.

And I think you left off at least one game from your list. I don't know about you but I am very much looking forward to Deus Ex Mankind Divided in August, plus Mirror's Edge Catalyst in just over 2 weeks.


----------



## Bogga

25% here... our version of vat


----------



## xzamples

For all the people buying the 1080 FE, enjoy your high temps and throttling


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> For all the people buying the 1080 FE, enjoy your high temps and throttling


better throttle at 2 GHz than not throttle at 1300MHz








has this guy ever said anything positive about nvidia?


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> better throttle at 2 GHz than not throttle at 1300MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has this guy ever said anything positive about nvidia?


did nvidia even made something positive?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> did nvidia even made something positive?


I think the performance guides for newly released AAA games are pretty nice.

Lots of great graphs and pictures to compare. I really like them.

I mean those things : http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/tom-clancys-the-division-graphics-and-performance-guide

They've done it for a couple of games


----------



## Klocek001

adaptive sync when I was on 60hz was a blessing. radeonpro did not work in many games that required dynamic vsync on amd cards. now we've got adaptive sync for ppl who drop below the target fps and fast sync for ppl who exceed it.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> better throttle at 2 GHz than not throttle at 1300MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has this guy ever said anything positive about nvidia?


Why do you even compare the clocks of different architecture. By your logic better to throttle at 2ghz than not throttle at 1500+ like a 980 ti right?


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Why do you even compare the clocks of different architecture. By your logic better to throttle at 2ghz than not throttle at 1500+ like a 980 ti right?


amd fanboys taking shots. you're welcome.
you seem to forget one thing: this is +2000MHz on a single 8-pin card. But it throttles so yeah, garbage.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> amd fanboys taking shots. you're welcome.
> you seem to forget one thing: this is +2000MHz on a single 8-pin card. But it throttles so yeah, garbage.


And bulldozer overclocks easily over 5Ghz easily. The clocks means nothing without the IPC

And it's 16nm. Ofc the clocks will be higher. Even the GP100 with DP cores is 1500 mhz stock.


----------



## Crosshatch3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> adaptive sync when I was on 60hz was a blessing. radeonpro did not work in many games that required dynamic vsync on amd cards. now we've got adaptive sync for ppl who drop below the target fps and fast sync for ppl who exceed it.


I use Adaptive Sync for my 60 Hz monitor, it is a blessing. No screen tearing...thank god.

I am in the market for a new monitor as my Apple has some terrible screen burning (plus it gets super hot), none of the buttons work and it's only 60Hz.

Eh. We'll see.

-Jason


----------



## mercs213

Anyone else see people are bidding over 1.2k USD on a GTX 1080 on eBay.







LOL

And there are auctions for "pre-orders" LOL! Only for a low cost of 1,400 USD!


----------



## camry racing

supply and demand dude supply and demand


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/gpu_displays/the_gtx_1080_founders_edition_will_cost_a_minimum_of_619_99_in_the_uk/1
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous


Quote:


> - Zotac GTX 1080 FE £635.99
> - EVGA GTX 1080 FE £635.99
> - *ASUS GTX 1080 FE £649.99*
> - Gigabyte GTX 1080 FE £635.99
> - Plait GTX 1080 FE £619.99
> - OcUK GTX 1080 FE £619.99
> - KFA2 GTX 1080 FE £619.99
> - Gainward GTX 1080 FE £619.99
> - Inno3D GTX 1080 FE £619.99
> - MSI GTX 1080 FE £635.99


And look at that... ASUS is 30 quid higher than £619.99 lot...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> supply and demand dude supply and demand


I believe the words you are looking for are *monopoly power*...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> Anyone else see people are bidding over 1.2k USD on a GTX 1080 on eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> And there are auctions for "pre-orders" LOL! Only for a low cost of 1,400 USD!


Someone bought one for $1699.99


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> I believe the words you are looking for are *monopoly power*...
> Someone bought one for $1699.99


More like *instant gratification* and *more money than sense*.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> Anyone else see people are bidding over 1.2k USD on a GTX 1080 on eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> And there are auctions for "pre-orders" LOL! Only for a low cost of 1,400 USD!


It's probably Jen-Hsun trying to create price support....


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I think we all do not like the price. Talking more about it will not solve anything. Just vote with wallet if you where going to buy these cards before.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Just wow no wonder nvidia do this crap you see things like that going on.


----------



## dubldwn

Has this been posted yet?
Quote:


> EK Show off their GTX 1080 water block


http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/gpu_displays/ek_show_off_their_gtx_1080_water_block/1


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> - Zotac GTX 1080 FE £635.99
> - EVGA GTX 1080 FE £635.99
> - ASUS GTX 1080 FE £649.99
> - Gigabyte GTX 1080 FE £635.99
> - Plait GTX 1080 FE £619.99
> - OcUK GTX 1080 FE £619.99
> - KFA2 GTX 1080 FE £619.99
> - Gainward GTX 1080 FE £619.99
> - Inno3D GTX 1080 FE £619.99
> - MSI GTX 1080 FE £635.99


The Zotac is the best option on that list as it has a 5 year warranty. The rest have 3 and 2 years.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

$909.99 CAD @ MemoryExpress:

*http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX62366*

Not out of reach for that price tag, but still up there!


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Has this been posted yet?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> EK Show off their GTX 1080 water block
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/gpu_displays/ek_show_off_their_gtx_1080_water_block/1
Click to expand...

Prettay!


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> Anyone else see people are bidding over 1.2k USD on a GTX 1080 on eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> And there are auctions for "pre-orders" LOL! Only for a low cost of 1,400 USD!


I wouldn't sell something like a 1080 on eBay even if the paid me.

6 month window open to get your money back? No thanks jeff.


----------



## i7monkey

$909 at NCIX:

http://www.ncix.com/detail/evga-geforce-gtx-1080-founders-45-131102.htm


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> $909 at NCIX:
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/detail/evga-geforce-gtx-1080-founders-45-131102.htm


That's a straight up currency conversion price, that seems fair.


----------



## i7monkey

The OG Titan was a ridulcous price at $999 3 years ago, a midrange card now costs almost the same mainly because of the bad currency rate but still


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> That's a straight up currency conversion price, that seems fair.


I get it bro but people don't have a grand to burn on a midrange video card.


----------



## Bogga

909 CAD? Gheeesh... add 300 CAD and you got what we're being charged over here for the FE


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> The Zotac is the best option on that list as it has a 5 year warranty. The rest have 3 and 2 years.


They have 2 cus its mid range chip, i doubt it will survive more then 980 ti.
I got a feeling that they will die like crap


----------



## Remij

I figured it would be around $850. I'll probably splurge and get 2 at $909 tho.

Someone wanna buy 2- Titan X's??


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> I get it bro but people don't have a grand to burn on a midrange video card.


If they don't have the money then they should be looking for a cheaper card.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> For all the people buying the 1080 FE, enjoy your high temps and throttling


Comparing highly overclocked GPU X versus stock GPU Y has always been worthless.

Especially mature custom cooler Ti's with custom BIOS's versus stock cooler and stock BIOS. It will be interesting to see what a custom BIOS will do to a 1080. But I do agree, cage blower fan coolers generally do stink.


----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Comparing highly overclocked GPU X versus *stock GPU Y* has always been worthless.


No it wasn't worthless when 290/x released. but times change


----------



## variant

The FE can't even hold boost clock speeds.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *variant*
> 
> The FE can't even hold boost clock speeds.


lol, really? I haven't really bothered to read many reviews but is cause of temps or power?


----------



## variant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> lol, really? I haven't really bothered to read many reviews but is cause of temps or power?


Temperatures.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *variant*
> 
> Temperatures.


What happened to?:

"high quality materials"

"vapor chamber cooling"

"cool. quiet."

"67C"


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> What happened to?:
> 
> "high quality materials"
> 
> "vapor chamber cooling"
> 
> "cool. quiet."
> 
> "67C"


All that seems still valid, IF you run the fan at 100% and don't have your PC in a case


----------



## CallsignVega

My cards always run much cooler than review sites. But then again, I do have an open bench as I think cases are somewhat silly unless you move them for LAN events.

I wonder what kind of TIM NVIDIA is using, usually it's a poor application of mediocre quality.


----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> What happened to?:
> 
> "high quality materials"
> 
> "vapor chamber cooling"
> 
> "cool. quiet."
> 
> "67C"


It's fine man , just turn up the fan and enjoy jet like speed sound. i mean it has irresponsible amount of speed throttling.


----------



## Outcasst

Historically, have there been aftermarket blower style coolers that have been better than the reference one? I run a small form factor case and a blower cooler is a must.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightDee8D*
> 
> It's fine man , just turn up the fan and enjoy jet like speed sound. i mean it has irresponsible amount of speed throttling.


Introducing Nvidia™ Airworks. We've incorporated a 10K RPM mode so you can feel like you're flying while you stare at the screen and think of the trip you could have bought.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Historically, have there been aftermarket blower style coolers that have been better than the reference one? I run a small form factor case and a blower cooler is a must.


Not that I have seen.

The 1080 uses what looks like the same vapor chamber design that the 780 Ti did.

It's very easy to create a custom fan profile with a tool like Precision or Afterburner.

And no, the fan doesn't have to run 100% to keep temperatures reasonable. That's something created by someone who loves to create controversy to garner channel views.

It's never going to be as good as a cooler like a Matrix or Classy would be but it's not as bad as some people desperately want others to believe.

It's also not worth $10 more on a card let alone $100.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Not that I have seen.
> 
> The 1080 uses what looks like the same vapor chamber design that the 780 Ti did.
> 
> It's very easy to create a custom fan profile with a tool like Precision or Afterburner.
> 
> And no, the fan doesn't have to run 100% to keep temperatures reasonable. That's something created by someone who loves to create controversy to garner channel views.
> 
> It's never going to be as good as a cooler like a Matrix or Classy would be but it's not as bad as some people desperately want others to believe.
> 
> It's also not worth $10 more on a card let alone $100.


Yes. The 980 Ti ref was 650. 980 Ti Strix was 670. For 20 more you got a kickass PCB and I think a good cooler. This new price for reference is just ridiculous.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> amd fanboys taking shots. you're welcome.
> you seem to forget one thing: this is +2000MHz on a single 8-pin card. But it throttles so yeah, garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> And bulldozer overclocks easily over 5Ghz easily. The clocks means nothing without the IPC
> 
> And it's 16nm. Ofc the clocks will be higher. Even the GP100 with DP cores is 1500 mhz stock.
Click to expand...

Bulldozer doesnt overclocks easily over 5Ghz easily, its not that easily.

You need a good mobo and cooling. Even then it's a 50/50 shot.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Not that I have seen.
> 
> The 1080 uses what looks like the same vapor chamber design that the 780 Ti did.
> 
> It's very easy to create a custom fan profile with a tool like Precision or Afterburner.
> 
> And no, the fan doesn't have to run 100% to keep temperatures reasonable. That's something created by someone who loves to create controversy to garner channel views.
> 
> It's never going to be as good as a cooler like a Matrix or Classy would be but it's not as bad as some people desperately want others to believe.
> 
> It's also not worth $10 more on a card let alone $100.


That's what I thought.

My reference 970 also throttles when reaching higher temperatures on the stock BIOS, but with a modded BIOS it stays solid at the top boost overclock. So I'm sure there will be BIOS mods available for the 1080 too.


----------



## JackCY

It's not reference anymore it's Fanboy's Edition, aka you want to pay Nvidia without any money going to other companies like EVGA when you buy your GPU plus you want to give them a donation of +$100 thanks to your generosity/Nvidia greed/Nvidia supposedly superior components *cough* cut down VRMs *cough* crappy blower cooler.


----------



## i7monkey

I wonder how much more crap consumers will tolerate. Is this the turning point for when people finally realize their scumbaggery or is it Apple 2.0 forever?


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> I wonder how much more crap consumers will tolerate. Is this the turning point for when people finally realize their scumbaggery or is it Apple 2.0 forever?


Until you throw on your war garb, take up the mantle of leader, and march the armies of upset customers to Nvidia HQ.


----------



## Menta

well I will probably get a used 980ti and call it a day. good performance and it wont break the bank i have little interest in VR at this point anyway. that is where pascal holds some cards.

1080 800€

1070 500€ most certain!

I dont think so


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Historically, have there been aftermarket blower style coolers that have been better than the reference one? I run a small form factor case and a blower cooler is a must.


Before EVGA finally gave up on blower style the Classified Series.
But than again the PCB wasn't reference so....


----------



## Dargonplay

GTX 1080 Fanboy Edition to be 1-5% Faster than a GTX 980Ti and slower than a decent clocking Titan X.




Back when AMD had heat issues temperature were the most important factor when choosing a GPU, but now that Nvidia have heat issues I'm sure temperatures are only an afterthought


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> GTX 1080 Fanboy Edition to be 1-5% Faster than a GTX 980Ti and slower than a decent clocking Titan X.
> 
> https://youtu.be/myDYnofz_JE
> 
> That's definitely a card that's not worth half its price.


I mean I like adoredtv, but he is putting the GTX 1080 in the worst possible light. He is using correct numbers, but comparing a stock GTX 1080 to a 1500mhz Titan X is quite something.

But it is something that should be mentioned. I think it is safe to say that overall the GTX 1080, even when overclocked, doesn't compare that well to a heavily overclocked 980 Ti / Titan X as we expected it to be.

The card is fast, but now that everything has settled down I have to be honest that I am more disappointed with the GTX 1080 than I was at review day.

Purely looking at raw performance and price the GTX 1080 isn't what we hoped it'd be. In my opinion it should've been a 499$ GPU.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I mean I like adoredtv, but he is putting the GTX 1080 in the worst possible light. He is using correct numbers, but comparing a stock GTX 1080 to a 1500mhz Titan X is quite something.
> 
> But it is something that should be mentioned. I think it is safe to say that overall the GTX 1080, even when overclocked, doesn't compare that well to a heavily overclocked 980 Ti / Titan X


Thing is, in his video he proves how the 1080 FÉ can't overclock without being throttled down by heat after a few minutes in real life scenarios like playing games with the card inside... You know, a PC case.

The only way for the 1080 FÉ to maintain any frequency higher than stock is to actually use an open design case, otherwise you'll be stuck with 1700MHz or less.

I mean, just look at Furmark results, a stock 1080 couldn't even keep up stock clocks and was 90% of the time below 1470MHz, that's seriously wrong for a card priced like this.

You have to turn the airplane engines to 100%, suffer through boing 747 noise levels and you still won't be able to reach 2GHz (mind you is still inside Maxwell realm of performance) reliably in a game that doesn't really heat the GPU that much.



Basically a real life max overclock 1080 FE can't compare and is beaten by a max overclock 980Ti, let alone a Titan X in average.

People selling their 980Tis for the FÉ 1080 are going to be upset, they are literally paying more for less.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

People buying reference PCB 1080 are probably going to watercool and use custom BIOS. Unless they are uninformed.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> People buying reference PCB 1080 are probably going to watercool and use custom BIOS. Unless they are uninformed.


I would dare to say 98% of all FE 1080s won't be watercooled. No matter if someone is informed or uninformed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Thing is, in his video he proves how the 1080 FÉ can't overclock without being throttled down by heat after a few minutes in real life scenarios like playing games with the card inside... You know, a PC case.
> 
> The only way for the 1080 FÉ to maintain any frequency higher than stock is to actually use an open design case, otherwise you'll be stuck with 1700MHz or less.
> 
> I mean, just look at Furmark results, a stock 1080 couldn't even keep up stock clocks and was 80% of the time below 1599MHz, that's seriously wrong for a card priced like this.
> 
> People selling their 980Tis for the FÉ 1080 are going to be upset.


you have a point yeah.

I mentioned that somewhere a couple of days ago that even the GTX 680 started throttling after 4-5 minutes when it reached 80°C+. Reviewers should definitely keep that in mind. I love computerbase for how they are going about it. It's much better to compare that way.

but furmark is something that I avoid at all cost. My 290X VRAM was running at 115°C !!! after 10 minutes or so. In gaming it's still very hot with 85°C though.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> People buying reference PCB 1080 are probably going to watercool and use custom BIOS. Unless they are uninformed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I would dare to say 98% of all FE 1080s won't be watercooled. No matter if someone is informed or uninformed.


Exactly as I was going to say. A good many purchases will be made by the uninformed and... lightly informed? Watercooling is a minority even amongst those "in the know", and I would assume that many watercoolers looking at the 1080 might be waiting for the possible AIB models with an additional 6 or 8 pin.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> People buying reference PCB 1080 are probably going to watercool and use custom BIOS. Unless they are uninformed.


People who do watercooling and use custom BIOS tweaks wouldn't touch a reference PCB with a 10 foot pole.

Like me they would wait for cards with dual power inputs at the very least.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> I get it bro but people don't have a grand to burn on a midrange video card.


I'm sorry, but I get a great laugh out of that "mid range video card" comment.

Since this is a "midrange" card, you wouldn't by any chance be willing to tell me the current cards that are out that are significantly faster, would you? And I'm not talking about 1-2% faster in one isolated case, you've got to convince me that this "high range card" you know of is at least 20% faster across a broad range of games. So, what is this significantly faster "high range card" that you know of?

I mean seriously, if it's the fastest card on the market it's NOT a mid-range card. Sure, a year from now something faster will come out, but unless you have a time machine this is the absolute highest range card you can buy today or any time in the near future.


----------



## USlatin

You guys forget that watercoolers are the only way to exhaust all the heat out of the case without using a blower. I am not touching a blower with a 10 foot pole, and I am not touching anything that blows hot air inside my case either. I most definitely want additional power, and I am hoping that adding an additional 6-pin to the 1080 is doeable to the point that Gigabyte, MSI and Zotac all put one out and compete with eachother at that level. If it does happen then it might be a few months longer wait, but I think it will be worth it, considering I am not getting anything that will blow inside the case


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> I'm sorry, but I get a great laugh out of that "mid range video card" comment.
> 
> Since this is a "midrange" card, you wouldn't by any chance be willing to tell me the current cards that are out that are significantly faster, would you? And I'm not talking about 1-2% faster in one isolated case, you've got to convince me that this "high range card" you know of is at least 20% faster across a broad range of games. So, what is this significantly faster "high range card" that you know of?
> 
> I mean seriously, if it's the fastest card on the market it's NOT a mid-range card. Sure, a year from now something faster will come out, but unless you have a time machine this is the absolute highest range card you can buy today or any time in the near future.


You don't even know what you're talking about, since I'm on my phone and about to sleep I will let someone else school you about die sizes, node shrinks, market positioning, efficiency and price, and why the 1080 is nothing more than a mid range card, hell not even that, a 970 is actually a higher end card in comparison, just in different fabrication processes.


----------



## CuriousNapper

I will just keep madly checking microcenter's web site for open box the days after launch.

F5 F5 F5 F5

$10 off 30 on retailmenot

good times ahead


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> I'm sorry, but I get a great laugh out of that "mid range video card" comment.
> 
> Since this is a "midrange" card, you wouldn't by any chance be willing to tell me the current cards that are out that are significantly faster, would you? And I'm not talking about 1-2% faster in one isolated case, you've got to convince me that this "high range card" you know of is at least 20% faster across a broad range of games. So, what is this significantly faster "high range card" that you know of?
> 
> I mean seriously, if it's the fastest card on the market it's NOT a mid-range card. Sure, a year from now something faster will come out, but unless you have a time machine this is the absolute highest range card you can buy today or any time in the near future.


well it is a mid-range card disguised as high-end.

This is a non-stop argument on various tech sites. What is high end? What is mid range?

The truth is Nvidia will have a bigger card next year in terms of die size.

You can consider this card high end if you look at name, performance and price.

But you also can consider this card to be mid-range if you look at die size and how the hierachy will end up being.

For me cards like GTX 680 and GTX 980 and GTX 1080 are not high end. That is my personal definition. For me those are mid-range cards with a high-end name tag slapped on them.

If I put on a Lionel Messi jersey and go beat the local 10 year olds at football I am still no messi


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Has this been posted yet?
> http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/gpu_displays/ek_show_off_their_gtx_1080_water_block/1


That's a beautiful block.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I mean I like adoredtv, but he is putting the GTX 1080 in the worst possible light. He is using correct numbers, but comparing a stock GTX 1080 to a 1500mhz Titan X is quite something.
> 
> But it is something that should be mentioned. I think it is safe to say that overall the GTX 1080, even when overclocked, doesn't compare that well to a heavily overclocked 980 Ti / Titan X as we expected it to be.
> 
> The card is fast, but now that everything has settled down I have to be honest that I am more disappointed with the GTX 1080 than I was at review day.
> 
> Purely looking at raw performance and price the GTX 1080 isn't what we hoped it'd be. In my opinion it should've been a 499$ GPU.


You make a good point about comparing a max overclock Titan X with a stock 1080 but remember there is not much headroom so far for the 1080 to overclock meaning that even at 2100 MHz or so it really won't be much more then 10 to 15% faster than a max overclock Titan X. And that of course is assuming that you run the fan at 100% and increase the power target. Will we see better PCBs and better cooling on the AIB cards? Certainly, but I doubt they're going to be less than $699 and I also doubt that they will increase overclocking headroom by more than 5% or so.


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Thing is, in his video he proves how the 1080 FÉ can't overclock without being throttled down by heat after a few minutes in real life scenarios like playing games with the card inside... You know, a PC case.
> 
> The only way for the 1080 FÉ to maintain any frequency higher than stock is to actually use an open design case, otherwise you'll be stuck with 1700MHz or less.
> 
> I mean, just look at Furmark results, a stock 1080 couldn't even keep up stock clocks and was 90% of the time below 1470MHz, that's seriously wrong for a card priced like this.
> 
> You have to turn the airplane engines to 100%, suffer through boing 747 noise levels and you still won't be able to reach 2GHz (mind you is still inside Maxwell realm of performance) reliably in a game that doesn't really heat the GPU that much.
> 
> Basically a real life max overclock 1080 FE can't compare and is beaten by a max overclock 980Ti, let alone a Titan X in average.
> 
> People selling their 980Tis for the FÉ 1080 are going to be upset, they are literally paying more for less.


that's probably coz of boost 3.0 that dynamically changing clock speed as the temp rises. It sucks.

1080 slower than Titan X ?

don't worry, nvidia'll make sure that Tx & the whole maxwell family will get slower as driver progresses


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> well it is a mid-range card disguised as high-end.
> 
> This is a non-stop argument on various tech sites. What is high end? What is mid range?
> 
> The truth is Nvidia will have a bigger card next year in terms of die size.
> 
> You can consider this card high end if you look at name, performance and price.
> 
> But you also can consider this card to be mid-range if you look at die size and how the hierachy will end up being.
> 
> For me cards like GTX 680 and GTX 980 and GTX 1080 are not high end. That is my personal definition. For me those are mid-range cards with a high-end name tag slapped on them.
> 
> If I put on a Lionel Messi jersey and go beat the local 10 year olds at football I am still no messi


Yep, the 680 was high-end until the Titan came out. The 980 was high-end until the Titan X came out. It's the same with this 1080 as it will be relegated to mid range once the new titan comes out on big Pascal. The only thing that makes any of these recent X80 cards high-end is the fact that the big cards hadn't been released yet. The argument would be that this 1080 should really be a 1070 or 1060 and that big Pascal should be the real 1080 rather then having this new SKU of titan and TI cards coming later for even more money to Nvidia. But this is the model that we've had since Kepler and I don't see it changing anytime soon or ever at all.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That's a beautiful block.
> You make a good point about comparing a max overclock Titan X with a stock 1080 but remember there is not much headroom so far for the 1080 to overclock meaning that even at 2100 MHz or so it really won't be much more then 10 to 15% faster than a max overclock Titan X. And that of course is assuming that you run the fan at 100% and increase the power target. Will we see better PCBs and better cooling on the AIB cards? Certainly, but I doubt they're going to be less than $699 and I also doubt that they will increase overclocking headroom by more than 5% or so.


I still don't get the comparisons to the 980ti and titan x. When we see them under water, with custom bios, compared to a 980 watercooled/bios, that's when we can really compare, I'd think? It just doesn't make sense to me that this card is aimed at people with the 980ti/TX...

Except for the dumbass pricing. Bastards.


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yep, the 680 was high-end until the Titan came out. The 980 was high-end until the Titan X came out. It's the same with this 1080 as it will be relegated to mid range once the new titan comes out on big Pascal. The only thing that makes any of these recent X80 cards high-end is the fact that the big cards hadn't been released yet. The argument would be that this 1080 should really be a 1070 or 1060 and that big Pascal should be the real 1080 rather then having this new SKU of titan and TI cards coming later for even more money to Nvidia. But this is the model that we've had since Kepler and I don't see it changing anytime soon or ever at all.


One year later when the big chip comes out the 1080 is going to degrade into 1170, refined and rebrand. All for a price of 400. That is its true worth, not the 699 bs.

No hbm still dare to ask for so much. Ridiculous.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

To be honest I really want the 1080 to succeed and for people to buy into all the hype, for purely selfish reasons. I'm still hunting for a pair of $300 980Ti's that somebody is desperate to get rid of. My inbox is ready!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> People buying reference PCB 1080 are probably going to watercool and use custom BIOS. Unless they are uninformed.
> 
> 
> 
> People who do watercooling and use custom BIOS tweaks wouldn't touch a reference PCB with a 10 foot pole.
> 
> Like me they would wait for cards with dual power inputs at the very least.
Click to expand...

There's quite a few people on here get reference cards for early fullcover waterblock support.


----------



## TranquilTempest

I don't suppose there's been any interesting new information in the last 50 pages or so?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TranquilTempest*
> 
> I don't suppose there's been any interesting new information in the last 50 pages or so?


This thread probably won't get juicy again with lots of detail until the cards are actually available for sale and people start getting them in and testing them. It will also be interesting to see the pricing on launch day. Will there actually be AIB cards for the supposed $600 MSRP, or will there only be AIB fanboy edition cards available on the 27th?


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> I figured it would be around $850. I'll probably splurge and get 2 at $909 tho.
> 
> Someone wanna buy 2- Titan X's??


I got lucky and sold my 2x Titan X at @ $900 CAD a pop the other day so basically straight trade almost tax excluded.


----------



## Remij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> I got lucky and sold my 2x Titan X at @ $900 CAD a pop the other day so basically straight trade almost tax excluded.


Interesting. Where did you sell them? Here, or Ebay?


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> Interesting. Where did you sell them? Here, or Ebay?


Kijiji Toronto, mine were only 2 for sale in all GTA area, honestly wanted to pass and keep my titans but i tried to see if i have dibs on them and the guy just called me and picked them up in like 3hrs after posting for my asking price happen so fast.

Not sure if i did the right thing but i figured for basically almost straight trade i cant do wrong or did i







.
Oh well loved my titans and they served me well for 14months time for new toys...


----------



## Remij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Kijiji Toronto, mine were only 2 for sale in all GTA area, honestly wanted to pass and keep my titans but i tried to see if i have dibs on them and the guy just called me and picked them up in like 3hrs after posting for my asking price happen so fast.
> 
> Not sure if i did the right thing but i figured for basically almost straight trade i cant do wrong or did i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Oh well loved my titans and they served me well for 14months time for new toys...


I'm in the exact same boat man. Hopefully I can get as lucky as you.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> I'm in the exact same boat man. Hopefully I can get as lucky as you.


Good luck or if i don't like 1080's ill trade them for your TitanX's


----------



## Remij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Good luck or if i don't like 1080's ill trade them for your TitanX's


LMAO


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Come on guys you've got to get rid of those old obsolete Titan X's quickly! I'll send you $600 USD for the pair!


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> There's quite a few people on here get reference cards for early fullcover waterblock support.


Yep, and plenty of people with water cooled, custom BIOS TITAN X boards, all of which are "reference PCB."


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Come on guys you've got to get rid of those old obsolete Titan X's quickly! I'll send you $600 USD for the pair!


Yea I'll buy 2xTitan X for $500 if anyone is getting rif of them, pm me.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You guys gotta jump on those 1080s before they're all gone!! You don't need those old clunky Titan X's or 980 TI's anymore! Those things are so 2015! But fear not, I'll gladly take them off your hands for you!


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You guys gotta jump on those 1080s before they're all gone!! You don't need those old clunky Titan X's or 980 TI's anymore! Those things are so 2015! But fear not, I'll gladly take them off your hands for you!


Haha no thanks, i amnot that stupid, they can hold that 1080 cards for themself, no need to change anything my card is a beast, and powerful one


----------



## Threx

Sorry if this has been covered before, I haven't been keeping up with 200+ pages.

I heard someone say that GP100 isn't going to be as good for single precision as GP104. Is this true? And if so, how likely will there still be a 1080 Ti that's faster than a 1080?


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Sorry if this has been covered before, I haven't been keeping up with 200+ pages.
> 
> I heard someone say that GP100 isn't going to be as good for single precision as GP104. Is this true? And if so, how likely will there still be a 1080 Ti that's faster than a 1080?


1. We don't even know if 1080 ti/Titan Why will use GP100.

2. What you heard is BS, because until GP104 hits about 2300, it is slower than GP100.

3. With that said, 1080 Ti should certainly be faster than 1080. If 1080 Ti will happen and nV won't just release Titan Why as part of 11xx line-up.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Sorry if this has been covered before, I haven't been keeping up with 200+ pages.
> 
> I heard someone say that GP100 isn't going to be as good for single precision as GP104. Is this true? And if so, how likely will there still be a 1080 Ti that's faster than a 1080?


Most of the people that I've talked to are starting to think that there won't even be a GP100 based GeForce card made and that we will see some different iteration like a GP102 stripped of DP capabilities and focused mostly on gaming. To answer your second question, there will absolutely be a new Titan and 1080 TI that will both absolutely obliterate the 1080, in my opinion.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Most of the people that I've talked to are starting to think that there won't even be a GP100 based GeForce card made and that we will see some different iteration like a GP102 stripped of DP capabilities and focused mostly on gaming. To answer your second question, there will absolutely be a new Titan and 1080 TI that will both absolutely obliterate the 1080, in my opinion.


I second that opinion. They've established their rollout model for the past two ranges and it's worked out brilliantly for them in terms of market share. I can't see them stopping now.


----------



## bmgjet

Are people seriously selling there 980ti / titanx to get a 1080?
Have these people not ran the same bench marks in the reviews and compared there results to the 1080 and 1080 oc numbers.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> 1. We don't even know if 1080 ti/Titan Why will use GP100.
> 
> 2. What you heard is BS, because until GP104 hits about 2300, it is slower than GP100.
> 
> 3. With that said, 1080 Ti should certainly be faster than 1080. If 1080 Ti will happen and nV won't just release Titan Why as part of 11xx line-up.


Gp102 maybe


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Are people seriously selling there 980ti / titanx to get a 1080?
> Have these people not ran the same bench marks in the reviews and compared there results to the 1080 and 1080 oc numbers.


I'm a little late to the party. Currently have 2 G1s 980 tis and was mayyyybeee planning to upgrade. Is the difference in performance when both OCd that little?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> I'm a little late to the party. Currently have 2 G1s 980 tis and was mayyyybeee planning to upgrade. Is the difference in performance when both OCd that little?


It depends on the specific games tested and the over clocks achieved on each card. On average I've seen anywhere from 10% to 20% improvement with the 1080 at max overclock versus a 980Ti at max overclock. Those are only with reference 1080 tests however and we could see some improvement in the overclocking of non-reference cards moving forward.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> I'm a little late to the party. Currently have 2 G1s 980 tis and was mayyyybeee planning to upgrade. Is the difference in performance when both OCd that little?


1500/2000mhz on the 980ti = 2100/2700mhz on 1080 on everything except firestrike and AOTS.
Havnt seen a review yet that hasnt had the 1080 dropping back down to 2050-2080mhz with more then 2mins load before it temp/power limit throttles.
2200mhz seems to be the upper range you can hit with it but you need to use vsync to keep the card from throttling.
Doubt we are going to see much more overclocking when AIB and water cooled ones get reviewed, Maybe we will see sustained 2200mhz with burst runs of 2300.

Thats your running SLI then there is a reason to upgrade to 2X1080 for better SLI scalability.
But other then that its a side grade for anything but specific tasks.

Wait for the full card then it might be a upgrade.


----------



## carlhil2

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/39124-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-mit-pascal-architektur-im-xxl-test.html?start=35 Some 980Ti @1500 vs 1080 @2100 1440P benches.....


----------



## doza

so one thing is for sure than, maxwell will be driver / crocked just so 1080p can sell, righ?


----------



## Yetyhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/39124-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-mit-pascal-architektur-im-xxl-test.html?start=35 Some 980Ti @1500 vs 1080 @2100 1440P benches.....


The CPU might be holding back the card a little compare with Guru3d review , GTA V for example which is more CPU bound. They are using a 3960x


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> so one thing is for sure than, maxwell will be driver / crocked just so 1080p can sell, righ?


I suppose, if you are conspiracy theorist......


----------



## airfathaaaaa

well given that pascal is maxwell they will need to pull some very fancy trick to not gimp both of the cards while trying to gimp only one..


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/39124-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-mit-pascal-architektur-im-xxl-test.html?start=35 Some 980Ti @1500 vs 1080 @2100 1440P benches.....


lol seems like my 1080 FE max OC ~15% faster than 980 Ti max OC prediction was pretty much right in the ballpark
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> so one thing is for sure than, maxwell will be driver / crocked just so 1080p can sell, righ?


See below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> This is where I'm hoping Pascal is simply Maxwell on 16nm FF. Looking at the block diagrams, the update from Maxwell to Pascal does seem not all that drastic, certainly not as much of a leap as Fermi to Kepler or even Kepler to Maxwell.
> 
> From left to right: Fermi SM, Kepler SMX, Maxwell SMM, Pascal SM
> 
> 
> 
> You can clearly see the obvious difference between Fermi, Kepler, and Maxwell. But Maxwell and Pascal's SM look really quite similar if you ignore the FP64 (DP) units. Major difference being Pascal is more finely grained (64 shader cores per SM vs Maxwell's 128 shader cores per SMM). I think the L2 cache is larger in Pascal as well and there might be some other updates but you can see the basic design appears to be very similar.


One correction though is only GP100 has 64 shader cores per SM; GP104 like GM204 is still 128 cores per SM, so the difference between GP104 and GM204 is even more minute.

looniam already confirmed they did update the Polymorph Engine in Pascal to version 4.0, which includes a new feature called Simultaneous Multi-Projection, which seems to benefit VR mostly.

Quite frankly Pascal simply appears to be Maxwell on 16nm FinFET with minor tweaks, so I imagine most of the optimizations for Pascal should be easily translatable to Maxwell as well.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yetyhunter*
> 
> The CPU might be holding back the card a little compare with Guru3d review , GTA V for example which is more CPU bound. They are using a 3960x


It's not apples to apples anyways. I want someone to use a reference 980Ti, OCed to it's max stable, with that cooler and all against the reference 1080 OCed...


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> It's not apples to apples anyways. I want someone to use a reference 980Ti, OCed to it's max stable, with that cooler and all against the reference 1080 OCed...


I've had 3 980Ti's + tested a lot more. Zotac, ASUS, MSI mostly. I've seen reference cards game stable at 1500 core, i've seen custom cards like MSI Gaming, Strix crap out at 1400. Considering the lottery factor with getting 1500 i'd say your example would be fruitless. One review could have a reference card that can run 1500 game stable, one could get a crappy one hardly getting 1400.

If your 980Ti can do 1500 game stable id say stay away from the FE. Hell i'd keep the 980Ti if it could run 1450 too. We need to see what the custom 1080s are able to do, period.


----------



## DuraN1

Another thing, this "gimping" of previous gen. Did it ever occur to these people that MAYBE, just MAYBE, the arch had reached its driver optimization potential, whilst the new gen had not? That the fact AMD cards kept improving is because they were a lot slower with optimizing the arch?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> I've had 3 980Ti's + tested a lot more. Zotac, ASUS, MSI mostly. I've seen reference cards game stable at 1500 core, i've seen custom cards like MSI Gaming, Strix crap out at 1400. Considering the lottery factor with getting 1500 i'd say your example would be fruitless. One review could have a reference card that can run 1500 game stable, one could get a crappy one hardly getting 1400.
> 
> If your 980Ti can do 1500 game stable id say stay away from the FE. Hell i'd keep the 980Ti if it could run 1450 too. We need to see what the custom 1080s are able to do, period.


A reference 980Ti with reference cooler/pcb would react differently OCed to it's max vs a aftermarket, custom pcb 980Ti. I doubt any reviewer hit max stable of 1500+ on the reference 980Ti upon it's release. I have a classy at 1528 game stable and I will be going for the 1080 Classy...oh, and I will be finding out what a custom 1080 can do, once I get it...


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> A reference 980Ti with reference cooler/pcb would react differently OCed to it's max vs a aftermarket, custom pcb 980Ti. I doubt any reviewer hit max stable of 1500+ on the reference 980Ti upon it's release. I have a classy at 1528 game stable and I will be going for the 1080 Classy...


Like I said, waiting for custom cards. The best 980Ti I had was an ASUS reference btw. Only reason i got the Classy was because i already had the waterblock from my numerous 780/780Ti Classies


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> Like I said, waiting for custom cards. The best 980Ti I had was an ASUS reference btw. Only reason i got the Classy was because i already had the waterblock from my numerous 780/780Ti Classies


I have a paltry universal block on mine....


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I have a paltry universal block on mine....


The drawback with Classified-cards. Waiting for EK and EVGA to get their heads out of eachothers behindparts and make a block


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> The drawback with Classified-cards. Waiting for EK and EVGA to get their heads out of eachothers behindparts and make a block


As far as waiting on reviewers opinion on the aftermarket cards, never that. I have seen enough from the reference reviews to know what to expect, the rest is up to me ....







once the bios is flashed, under water keeping that clock from bouncing, the 1080 is going to be a beast, my opinion...


----------



## G woodlogger

One difference between 680 and 1080 launch is that battlefield 1 are not launched yet. The 680 were 40 % faster that 580 in BF3 and that help sell it. I assume DX12 and Vulcan will be supported?

Personally I gave up 1 year ago and bought a 970, plant on skipping first gen 16nm chips. But now i am on the wait on the Volta team







- while looking at what AMD comes up with.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> As far as waiting on reviewers opinion on the aftermarket cards, never that. I have seen enough from the reference reviews to know what to expect, the rest is up to me ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once the bios is flashed, under water keeping that clock from bouncing, the 1080 is going to be a beast, my opinion...


Not waiting for reviews. Waiting for users to get custom BIOS'es and overclocking the cards.


----------



## carlhil2

I just realized that this guy used reference 980Ti, and, look at the poor OCs that he got on it, and the OC on the Titan X. he got a 18% OC on the 1080.. 
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/nvidia_geforcegtx_1080_overclocking/ I don't refer to a reviewers OC as proof of an cards OC ability at all...







especially with reference blowers..


----------



## Skinnered

Probably the 1080 wil gain some here and there in the future where memory bandwidth is an issue and where the new Delta Compression have some room to improve.


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> 1500/2000mhz on the 980ti = 2100/2700mhz on 1080 on everything except firestrike and AOTS.
> Havnt seen a review yet that hasnt had the 1080 dropping back down to 2050-2080mhz with more then 2mins load before it temp/power limit throttles.
> 2200mhz seems to be the upper range you can hit with it but you need to use vsync to keep the card from throttling.
> Doubt we are going to see much more overclocking when AIB and water cooled ones get reviewed, Maybe we will see sustained 2200mhz with burst runs of 2300.
> 
> Thats your running SLI then there is a reason to upgrade to 2X1080 for better SLI scalability.
> But other then that its a side grade for anything but specific tasks.
> 
> Wait for the full card then it might be a upgrade.


1500 mhz 980 ti equal to stock 1080 and not oced 1080.

For both oced average difference is 12-15% at most.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Thing is, in his video he proves how the 1080 FÉ can't overclock without being throttled down by heat after a few minutes in real life scenarios like playing games with the card inside... You know, a PC case.
> 
> The only way for the 1080 FÉ to maintain any frequency higher than stock is to actually use an open design case, otherwise you'll be stuck with 1700MHz or less.
> 
> I mean, just look at Furmark results, a stock 1080 couldn't even keep up stock clocks and was 90% of the time below 1470MHz, that's seriously wrong for a card priced like this.
> 
> You have to turn the airplane engines to 100%, suffer through boing 747 noise levels and you still won't be able to reach 2GHz (mind you is still inside Maxwell realm of performance) reliably in a game that doesn't really heat the GPU that much.
> 
> Basically a real life max overclock 1080 FE can't compare and is beaten by a max overclock 980Ti, let alone a Titan X in average.
> 
> People selling their 980Tis for the FÉ 1080 are going to be upset, they are literally paying more for less.


Please stop exaggerating.

http://www.computerbase.de/2015-03/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-im-test/2/#abschnitt_die_turbotaktraten

The reference Titan X uses the same blower style cooler and throttles just like the 1080 in their test when factory settings are left in place.

Was this information provided in his video? No.

I get that you love AMD but please try to look for all the factual information instead of relying on a video that's trying to create controversy.

If someone wants to smear Nvidia for the 1080, it should be done based on the price. Anybody that's reasonably objective realizes that price is the only thing on this card that truly sucks.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Please stop exaggerating.
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/2015-03/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-im-test/2/#abschnitt_die_turbotaktraten
> 
> The reference Titan X uses the same blower style cooler and throttles just like the 1080 in their test when factory settings are left in place.
> 
> Was this information provided in his video? No.
> 
> I get that you love AMD but please try to look for all the factual information instead of relying on a video that's trying to create controversy.
> 
> If someone wants to smear Nvidia for the 1080, it should be done based on the price. Anybody that's reasonably objective realizes that price is the only thing on this card that truly sucks.


I get that you love Nvidia, But you know....

The thing is that the Titan X and the 980Ti were leagues above the 780Ti, so much that their coolers were irrelevant, the 1080 isn't to Maxwell what the Titan X or 980Ti was to Kepler, the 1080 FE is a joke in comparison, and despite being even more expensive it's crippled by its cooler, one that allows a decent 980Ti to match the all new flashy and more expensive 700$ 1080 and even beat it, reference 980Ti can hit 1500MHz, with the 1080 even if you run the fans at 100% you'd be lucky to maintain over 1900MHz while gaming for more than 3 minutes, which is sad because you really need way more than that to be objectively above all of Maxwell.

Apples to Oranges.

And btw, I don't love AMD, I was hyped about the 1080 and I was planning on buying the FE, but as any smart consumer I like to learn about what I'm buying, and I learned this card isn't worth my money, I'd better off buying a 980Ti right now unless I slap a waterblock into the FE


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> If someone wants to smear Nvidia for the 1080, it should be done based on the price. Anybody that's reasonably objective realizes that price is the only thing on this card that truly sucks.


Nvidia does it well enough on their own








Quote:


> Founders edition is a reference design...
> 
> The founder edition is a premium design. Uses premium materials. We got a nice back plate on there. Vapor chamber cooling...
> 
> That is all part of the reference design...
> 
> It is a high quality build. We use premium materials...


A guy who will likely never be invited back asked:
Quote:


> Are you saying your partners put in low quality materials? You are selling for $100 more than MSRP and that is really confusing... That tells me that your partners cards are worth less than your card. That's the message you are sending.


Quote:


> We don't want to set the price. We don't want to be the low price guy. We don't want to be the high price guy. We want to put a board that we designed and built in the middle of the pack...


Quite entertaining to watch them struggle to justify the price premium of the reference design:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNCfn4y8dBw


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> It's not apples to apples anyways. I want someone to use a reference 980Ti, OCed to it's max stable, with that cooler and all against the reference 1080 OCed...


If this saves any purpose for you my 980TI do 1460MHz with mere 1.174mV. On a reference cooler could dissipate the heat just like nothing.


----------



## Slomo4shO

SLI clarity...
Quote:


> We are going to focus our energies on doing 2 GPUs extremely well...
> 
> We recommend two.


----------



## Bogga

I'm most curious about the restrictions from nvidia towards their partners and the AIB-cards. Cause I got no doubts that evga, asus and all others are just waiting to launch their own models.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> SLI clarity...


So what I got from this is that Pascal supports 2-3 and 4-way SLI, but the Geforce drivers are setup to only work on 2-way SLI since thats what Nvidia is focusing on.
To use 3- or 4-way you can download a "key" which allows you to use more GPUs, but Nvidia doesnt recommend it due to bad scaling etc.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> I get that you love Nvidia, But you know....
> 
> And btw, I don't love AMD, I was hyped about the 1080 and I was planning on buying the FE, but as any smart consumer I like to learn about what I'm buying, and I learned this card isn't worth my money, I'd better off buying a 980Ti right now unless I slap a waterblock into the FE


You can say that to me if and when you ever catch me saying something ridiculous like this about Nvidia.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> I just bought a R9 290 for 350$
> 
> GO AMD!, WE LOVE YOU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> The thing is that the Titan X and the 980Ti were leagues above the 780Ti, so much that their coolers were irrelevant, the 1080 isn't to Maxwell what the Titan X or 980Ti was to Kepler, the 1080 FE is a joke in comparison, and despite being even more expensive it's crippled by its cooler, one that allows a decent 980Ti to match the all new flashy and more expensive 700$ 1080 and even beat it, unless you literally get the fans to 100% and even then you'd be lucky to maintain over 1900MHz while gaming for more than 3 minutes, which is sad because you really need way more than that to be objectively above all of Maxwell.
> 
> Apples to Oranges.


Apples and oranges? You take a dump on the 1080 because it throttles and praise these other cards in comparison. When it's pointed out they also throttle the same way because they have the same cooler, you change your tune to coolers were irrelevant and the other cards were better just because.

Yeah, that's really objective.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Nvidia does it well enough on their own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A guy who will likely never be invited back asked:
> 
> Quite entertaining to watch them struggle to justify the price premium of the reference design:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNCfn4y8dBw


It was Kyle from Hard ocp that said that. Yes, the same Kyle that people were calling an Nvidia shill earlier in this thread.

That video is hilarious. It's literally a Nvidia train wreck. They entirely deserve the backlash from it.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> You can say that to me if and when you ever catch me saying something ridiculous like this about Nvidia.
> 
> Apples and oranges? You take a dump on the 1080 because it throttles and praise these other cards in comparison. When it's pointed out they also throttle the same way because they have the same cooler, you change your tune to coolers were irrelevant and the other cards were better just because.
> 
> Yeah, that's really objective.


They compare a 8+8pin *300W* massive overclocked GPU to a 8-pin *180W* stock GPU and think that *almost matching* it in performance, makes it a trash card.They talk like there will be no 8+8 or 8+6 pin overclocked GTX 1080 either. So they go on and on about that GTX 980Ti is a better card in general.

The logic of some of these people are just amazing









Is Founders Edition an overclockers dream? No. Is it way faster than stock GTX 980 Ti. Yes. So its a great card for people who dont overclock.
For people who do overclock, wait for either cheaper $599 cards from AIBs to get better performance/$, or get a 8+6/8+8 for say the same price as GTX 980Ti.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> You can say that to me if and when you ever catch me saying something ridiculous like this about Nvidia.


Holy Jesus, I don't even remember saying that but if I did it must have been more than 2 years ago when the 290x was 600$ because of the mining craze, although that was a good purchase, I don't even know how could you find that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Apples and oranges? You take a dump on the 1080 because it throttles and praise these other cards in comparison. When it's pointed out they also throttle the same way because they have the same cooler


As many have pointed out a reference 980Ti can achieve up to 1500MHz, a 1080 FE can't do more than 1900MHz reliably even with 100% fan speeds, the issue is not the cooler per se but the performance it allows, the FE can have the worse cooler in the universe, I wouldn't care as long as the card can reach the necessary frequency/performance to be objectively above its previous gen competitors, which is not the case here, the stupid price tag doesn't help either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> They compare a 8+8pin *300W* massive overclocked GPU to a 8-pin *180W* stock GPU and think that *almost matching* it in performance, makes it a trash card.They talk like there will be no 8+8 or 8+6 pin overclocked GTX 1080 either. So they go on and on about that GTX 980Ti is a better card in general.
> 
> The logic of some of these people are just amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Founders Edition an overclockers dream? No. Is it way faster than stock GTX 980 Ti. Yes. So its a great card for people who dont overclock.
> For people who do overclock, wait for either cheaper $599 cards from AIBs to get better performance/$, or get a 8+6/8+8 for say the same price as GTX 980Ti.


Just so you understand, the issue lies with the Founders Edition, I'm sure a lightning 1080 will be great and will finally mean a purchase that will probably be worth it's price tag, but until then the 1080 FE remains a horrible purchase, with its current price tag and poor overclocking capabilities before reaching max temp and throttling it self down below reference 980Ti overcloking levels.

I literally can't see why would anyone buy a 1080 FÉ right now if you're not going to water cool it.


----------



## supergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I just realized that this guy used reference 980Ti, and, look at the poor OCs that he got on it, and the OC on the Titan X. he got a 18% OC on the 1080..
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/nvidia_geforcegtx_1080_overclocking/ I don't refer to a reviewers OC as proof of an cards OC ability at all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially with reference blowers..


Fantastic benchmarking by overclockersclub. gtx1080 has the least Perf gains/MHz increase among NVidia cards









TitanX,980ti gain 18-20% after OC. gtx970 gains upto 25%.
While gtx1080 is stuck at mere 11-12% gains even with those insane 2GHz+ core clocks.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> As many have pointed out a reference 980Ti can achieve up to 1500MHz, a 1080 FE can't do more than 1900MHz reliably even with 100% fan speeds, the issue is not the cooler per se but the performance it allows, the FE can have the worse cooler in the universe, I wouldn't care as long as the card can reach the necessary frequency/performance to be objectively above its previous gen competitors, which is not the case here, the stupid price tag doesn't help either.


Show me a legit review of a 980 Ti with a reference cooler and stock bios that can hold a 1500 MHz overclock and not throttle while gaming. It's extremely rare if it even exists.

The thing is you are the one comparing apples and oranges here. You are talking results from people that have had a 980 Ti in their hands for a year and comparing it to a card that nobody outside reviewers currently have. Once the 1080 gets in the hands of people here who know how to overclock, the results are going to be different.

I have a reference 980 Ti ACX from EVGA. My everyday overclock is just over 1450 MHz with no voltage adjustment. I can hit 1500 MHz with extra voltage but the ACX cooler can't keep me from temperature throttling even with the custom bios I have. Before the custom bios, my everyday OC was lower because of the power limit of the stock bios.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> *Show me a legit review of a 980 Ti with a reference cooler and stock bios that can hold a 1500 MHz overclock and not throttle while gaming*. It's extremely rare if it even exists.
> 
> The thing is you are the one comparing apples and oranges here. You are talking results from people that have had a 980 Ti in their hands for a year and comparing it to a card that nobody outside reviewers currently have. Once the 1080 gets in the hands of people here who know how to overclock, the results are going to be different.
> 
> I have a reference 980 Ti ACX from EVGA. My everyday overclock is just over 1450 MHz with no voltage adjustment. I can hit 1500 MHz with extra voltage but the ACX cooler can't keep me from temperature throttling even with the custom bios I have. Before the custom bios, my everyday OC was lower because of the power limit of the stock bios.


I don't think that even matters tbh. I remember with stock BIOS, even under water and really low temps, I couldn't hit 1500 because of the power limit. Had to mod my BIOS to 123% to get 1500 and past. Otherwise in Firestrike Extreme, it would throttle to mid 1400s in I believe only the first graphics test (maybe the combined too).


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Just so you understand, the issue lies with the Founders Edition, I'm sure a lightning 1080 will be great and will finally mean a purchase that will probably be worth it's price tag, but until then the 1080 FE remains a horrible purchase, with its current price tag and poor overclocking capabilities before reaching max temp and throttling it self down below reference 980Ti overcloking levels.
> 
> I literally can't see why would anyone buy a 1080 FÉ right now if you're not going to water cool it.


Thats the only thing I can agree on with all the nonsense thats been posted lately. That the Founders Edition is priced too high.
It should have been priced at $500 like all previous Gx104 cards.

But on the other hand, they are giving the people the choice of getting GP104 for either $599 or $699. Still $100 too much, but its the biggest leap in performance over many years. GTX 680 was only 25% faster than GTX 580. GTX 1080 is almost 40% faster.
And that is what dictates prices. What people are willing to pay for it. And trust me, even at $699 it will sell like hotcakes. Which makes our dream of $499 for the card not a reality. Nvidia knew this before they decided on the price


----------



## EightDee8D

So all the time when people were bragging about 1500mhz on 980ti was just false ? Lol


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supergamer*
> 
> Fantastic benchmarking by overclockersclub. gtx1080 has the least Perf gains/MHz increase among NVidia cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TitanX,980ti gain 18-20% after OC. gtx970 gains upto 25%.
> While gtx1080 is stuck at mere 11-12% gains even with those insane 2GHz+ core clocks.


The used all the clock speed for stock performance, as many speculated would happen before launch. They left a lot of performance on the table with Maxwell by clocking it lower than necessary, similar to AMD and the 7970.


----------



## Bogga

Still wonder why the 1080 is compared to the 980Ti. Which card is the 1080Ti gonna replace and be compared with?

And reference version is being compared to the best 980Ti's. It feels like ppl are doing all they can to make the 1080 a crappy card. Yeah sure, it's a really expensive card, especially here where we have 25% VAT. 912$ is the price we'll have to pay for the FE...

But it's still the fastest card around


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightDee8D*
> 
> So all the time when people were bragging about 1500mhz on 980ti was just false ? Lol


Taking things out of context as usual I see.

We're talking reference cooler, reference boards with stock bios.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> Still wonder why the 1080 is compared to the 980Ti.


Price.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightDee8D*
> 
> So all the time when people were bragging about 1500mhz on 980ti was just false ? Lol


Nvidia fans, they boast about 1500MHz, then when it no longer suits Nvidia's new product that number will get down to 1200MHz.

The 1080 will be a great card when it finally releases and I don't mean a paper launch release. The FE can't even overclock to 1900MHz when inside a PC case at 100% Fan speed, and with auto fan speeds it won't even get to 1700MHz beyond a couple minutes unless you use an open case.

For me the 1080 haven't released yet, this FE is only the scam money grub edition, people already have 1080FE performance and it's called 980Ti, max OC vs max OC a reference 980Ti can easily get 1400-1450MHz while a 1080 have so much trouble at 1700MHz, people selling their aftermarket 980Tis for a FE 1080 won't be happy, unless they love the sound of jet engines while gaming, and even then they might find that their custom 980Ti performed just the same but without the jet turbines.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Nvidia fans, they boast about 1500MHz, then when it no longer suits Nvidia's new product that number will get down to 1200MHz.
> 
> The 1080 will be a great card when it finally releases and I don't mean a paper launch release. The FE can't even overclock to 1900MHz when inside a PC case at 100% Fan speed, and with auto fan speeds it won't even get to 1700MHz beyond a couple minutes unless you use an open case.
> 
> For me the 1080 haven't released yet, this FE is only the scam money grub edition, people already have 1080FE performance and it's called 980Ti, max OC vs max OC a reference 980Ti can easily get 1400-1450MHz while a 1080 have so much trouble at 1700MHz, people selling their aftermarket 980Tis for a FE 1080 won't be happy, unless they love the sound of jet engines while gaming


Plenty of users here buy the reference cards and slap a water block on them. There are almost always near immediate availability of full cover GPU water blocks for reference cards, and the FE isn't going to be any different.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Nvidia fans, they boast about 1500MHz, then when it no longer suits Nvidia's new product that number will get down to 1200MHz.
> 
> The 1080 will be a great card when it finally releases and I don't mean a paper launch release. The FE can't even overclock to 1900MHz when inside a PC case at 100% Fan speed, and with auto fan speeds it won't even get to 1700MHz beyond a couple minutes unless you use an open case.
> 
> For me the 1080 haven't released yet, this FE is only the scam money grub edition, people already have 1080FE performance and it's called 980Ti, max OC vs max OC a reference 980Ti can easily get 1400-1450MHz while a 1080 have so much trouble at 1700MHz, people selling their aftermarket 980Tis for a FE 1080 won't be happy, unless they love the sound of jet engines while gaming


So you can't show us a 980 Ti with reference air and stock bios doing 1500 MHz so we can make a fair and true comparison to the 1080 with it's reference air and stock bios then?

Just like I thought. Keep up the great bashing job comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Plenty of users here buy the reference cards and slap a water block on them. There are almost always near immediate availability of full cover GPU water blocks for reference cards, and the FE isn't going to be any different.


Slapping a water block for a single PCIe 6 pin power 700$ card with poor components and VRMs? I'd like to think the average OCN user is smarter than that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> So you can't show us a 980 Ti with reference air and stock bios doing 1500 MHz so we can make a fair and true comparison to the 1080 with it's reference air and stock bios then?
> 
> Just like I thought. Keep up the great bashing job comparing apples and oranges.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> So you can't show us a 980 Ti with reference air and stock bios doing 1500 MHz so we can make a fair and true comparison to the 1080 with it's reference air and stock bios then?
> 
> Just like I thought. Keep up the great bashing job comparing apples and oranges.


I can show you 1440MHz reference 980Tis, but for what is worth it's still irrelevant because today we have aftermarket 980Tis, that's what we the consumers can and will buy.

See, when the reference 980Ti launched it absolutely smashed and obliterated even the highest of all custom 780Tis/Titans overclocks without even trying, it didn't mattered if the cooler was poor, or if it could only achieve 1400-1450MHz overclocks, it didn't mattered because Max OC aftermarket 780Ti vs Even a stock 980Ti reference the performance for Maxwell was incredibly superior.

The 1080FE unlike the 980Ti reference can't compete against Aftermarket previous gen cards like the reference 980Ti could, the 1080FE can't even compete against a custom 980Ti in real life usage while costing much more, I don't understand how you can't see this.


----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> So you can't show us a 980 Ti with reference air and stock bios doing 1500 MHz so we can make a fair and true comparison to the 1080 with it's reference air and stock bios then?
> 
> Just like I thought. Keep up the great bashing job comparing apples and oranges.


At least it can manage above boost clocks, and well above it. This card throttles down below boost clocks.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Nvidia fans, they boast about 1500MHz, then when it no longer suits Nvidia's new product that number will get down to 1200MHz.
> 
> The 1080 will be a great card when it finally releases and I don't mean a paper launch release. The FE can't even overclock to 1900MHz when inside a PC case at 100% Fan speed, and with auto fan speeds it won't even get to 1700MHz beyond a couple minutes unless you use an open case.
> 
> For me the 1080 haven't released yet, this FE is only the scam money grub edition, people already have 1080FE performance and it's called 980Ti, max OC vs max OC a reference 980Ti can easily get 1400-1450MHz while a 1080 have so much trouble at 1700MHz, people selling their aftermarket 980Tis for a FE 1080 won't be happy, unless they love the sound of jet engines while gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can't show us a 980 Ti with reference air and stock bios doing 1500 MHz so we can make a fair and true comparison to the 1080 with it's reference air and stock bios then?
> 
> Just like I thought. Keep up the great bashing job comparing apples and oranges.
Click to expand...

While you guys are right in stating its not a fair comparison I think I see the point he is making. For instance I know a couple guys who sold their 980ti xtreme GPUs and are buying the FE edition. To me this is just ignorant. The xtreme vrms power phases etc are excellent and the cards overclock like a beast. All over 1500Mhz. The benifit they will see will be very small and yes will prob run at 80%+ of fan speed which with reference cards are very loud. While I'm not saying it's a fair comparison I will agree that those who do this will not be happy with the value or noise level of the card.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> While you guys are right in stating its not a fair comparison I think I see the point he is making. For instance I know a couple guys who sold their 980ti xtreme GPUs and are buying the FE edition. To me this is just ignorant. The xtreme vrms power phases etc are excellent and the cards overclock like a beast. All over 1500Mhz. The benifit they will see will be very small and yes will prob run at 80%+ of fan speed which with reference cards are very loud. While I'm not saying it's a fair comparison I will agree that those who do this will not be happy with the value or noise level of the card.


I would never recommend selling a 980 Ti to buy a 1080, that's not the point.

The point is that people should be making the choice using all the information out there instead of cherry picking bits and pieces to get the result they want to see instead of the truth.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> While you guys are right in stating its not a fair comparison I think I see the point he is making. For instance I know a couple guys who sold their 980ti xtreme GPUs and are buying the FE edition. To me this is just ignorant. The xtreme vrms power phases etc are excellent and the cards overclock like a beast. All over 1500Mhz. The benifit they will see will be very small and yes will prob run at 80%+ of fan speed which with reference cards are very loud. While I'm not saying it's a fair comparison I will agree that those who do this will not be happy with the value or noise level of the card.


That seems like a foolish decision.

I think the question really is, if this is the same cooler that dissipates 300w on the 980 Ti/TX without trouble, why is the 1080 throttling so hard? Difficulty moving heat off the die because of the smaller size/increased thermal density? If so, watercooling may not do so much better. Or is it just a function of Boost 3.0 that can easily be fixed with a BIOS mod?

Edit: or, as I think SKYMTL noticed/mentioned, is it power/voltage throttling, more than temp throttling that is causing the issues?


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> So you can't show us a 980 Ti with reference air and stock bios doing 1500 MHz so we can make a fair and true comparison to the 1080 with it's reference air and stock bios then?
> 
> Just like I thought. Keep up the great bashing job comparing apples and oranges.


Even if you would get custom board 1080 that oc to 2.3ghz it's still only 20% faster than a 980ti..

It's irrelevant. I did some calculations of how much it would cost me to get two 1080 fe with water blocks (also include selling my 980ti) Just shy of 2300$ CAD shipped and tax included. It's 900$ to get another 980ti custom with a water block + a water block for my g1. So apple to Apple that 20-25% increase would cost me 1400ish$ Cad lol. And for what? Supporting price gouging, mid range chip sold at Titan price and getting wrecked by Vega in a few months? 1080 is a good card, but damn the industry is in poor shape if you actually think it's a good deal to buy a 300nm card for this price.


----------



## superkyle1721

We you are correct on of the factors that play in is the die shrink. I actually did a research project on modeling the heat transfer from a die. The smaller the die the more spreading resistance you encounter. Spreading resistance is the effect of moving heat over a small surface to a large surface. The bigger the difference the larger the effect. It's actually why CPUs have a heat spreader on top of the chip. Granted the way it is done is incorrect since by not soldering the chip it introduces more resistance layers therefore counter acting any gains but I won't get into that. But yes the die shrink will make it more difficult to pull the heat out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightDee8D*
> 
> At least it can manage above boost clocks, and well above it. This card throttles down below boost clocks.


Based on the computerbase.de test correct?

Did you notice that the Titan X behaved the same way as the 1080 when tested?

Did you notice they've also changed cases for the test since they did that?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> Even if you would get custom board 1080 that oc to 2.3ghz it's still only 20% faster than a 980ti..
> 
> It's irrelevant. I did some calculations of how much it would cost me to get two 1080 fe with water blocks (also include selling my 980ti) Just shy of 2300$ CAD shipped and tax included. It's 900$ to get another 980ti custom with a water block + a water block for my g1. So apple to Apple that 20-25% increase would cost me 1400ish$ Cad lol. And for what? Supporting price gouging, mid range chip sold at Titan price and getting wrecked by Vega in a few months? 1080 is a good card, but damn the industry is in poor shape if you actually think it's a good deal to buy a 300nm card for this price.


If you've read any of my previous posts, you'd realize that........

I'm not recommending anyone to buy or not buy this card.

I've stated multiple times the price is ridiculous.


----------



## bfedorov11

I benched my two TX before I sold them last week since I had water blocks on them. Stock bios, stock blower, ~1400mhz, 75% fan, and they throttled down to 1380 on scene one of FS. Temps were around 60 and they could hold 1400mhz most of the time. They were game stable at 1500mhz with water and a bios.

I was planning on getting a single 1080 but I am holding out for aib results. I really don't want to pay these prices for a mid range card. As much as I want to get a polaris 10 card, as long as it is close to 980ti performance, I really don't want to deal with amd drivers. Lots of people are still reporting issues with a few games that I play with cards like the fury x. That is unacceptable IMO. I guess I'll use that to justify a 1080, or maybe a 1070, if I get one... I'm paying an extra 20% for driver support.

Before I get destroyed for selling my cards.. at first I was dead set on getting a 1080 because I have a vive. I would gain a lot moving to pascal and a single card. That was the plan.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I've stated multiple times the price is ridiculous.


It would be a great card for $275









Mid-grade price for a mid-grade card? Imagine that


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> It would be a great card for $275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid-grade price for a mid-grade card? Imagine that


For 320$ I'd be praising this Scam Edition card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The point is that people should be making the choice using all the information out there instead of cherry picking bits and pieces to get the result they want to see instead of the truth.


Exactly, and that's what AdoredTV is doing because I see no other reviewer exposing these issues at all, some even go (HardwareCanucks) showing the 1080 as 38% faster than a 980Ti, nonsense, nobody is looking at the heat and throttling issues, or the fact a 980Ti custom at 1450MHz is a faster card than an OCed 1080FE, everyone is just praising the new king.

Because of this people actually believe the 1080FE is 40% faster than a 980Ti, just look at iLeakStuff.


----------



## Ragsters

Not sure if you guys saw this yet.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchpage.jsp?st=gtx+1080&_dyncharset=UTF-8&id=pcat17071&type=page&sc=Global&cp=1&nrp=&sp=&qp=&list=n&iht=y&usc=All+Categories&ks=960&keys=keys


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Not sure if you guys saw this yet.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchpage.jsp?st=gtx+1080&_dyncharset=UTF-8&id=pcat17071&type=page&sc=Global&cp=1&nrp=&sp=&qp=&list=n&iht=y&usc=All+Categories&ks=960&keys=keys


$700 for mid tier card

just lol.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Not sure if you guys saw this yet.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchpage.jsp?st=gtx+1080&_dyncharset=UTF-8&id=pcat17071&type=page&sc=Global&cp=1&nrp=&sp=&qp=&list=n&iht=y&usc=All+Categories&ks=960&keys=keys


On Newegg as well... Only the Fools Editions at initial launch.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

So we are not seeing this $599 msrb card oh my nvidia what you have done lol


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> They compare a 8+8pin *300W* massive overclocked GPU to a 8-pin *180W* stock GPU and think that *almost matching* it in performance, makes it a trash card.They talk like there will be no 8+8 or 8+6 pin overclocked GTX 1080 either. So they go on and on about that GTX 980Ti is a better card in general.
> 
> The logic of some of these people are just amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Founders Edition an overclockers dream? No. Is it way faster than stock GTX 980 Ti. Yes. So its a great card for people who dont overclock.
> For people who do overclock, wait for either cheaper $599 cards from AIBs to get better performance/$, or get a 8+6/8+8 for say the same price as GTX 980Ti.


you can buy any reference 980ti at his launch and have no problems... So you are hoping for a custom AiB custom pcb which probably cost 750-800 bucks to show a mid range card true potential seriously bro>???? MID RANGE CARD FOR a FREAKING $800 bucks ?? $200 bucks over MSRB lol

Edit: well $100 bucks over founder edition price as we havent seen a $599 card announced yet XD


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> So we are not seeing this $599 msrb card oh my nvidia what you have done lol


The MSRP of $599 sounds more like the Minimum Retail Price. Nvidia has already stated that they expect the $699 price to be the middle ground for pricing of upcoming cards. Expect cards going above $900. May even have a Classified card priced at 1K.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> The MSRP of $599 sounds more like the Minimum Retail Price. Nvidia has already stated that they expect the $699 price to be the middle ground for pricing of upcoming cards. Expect cards going above $900. May even have a Classified card priced at 1K.


The 599 is the minimum.
The 699 is the average.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> The MSRP of $599 sounds more like the Minimum Retail Price. Nvidia has already stated that they expect the $699 price to be the middle ground for pricing of upcoming cards. Expect cards going above $900. May even have a Classified card priced at 1K.


I know, im just laughing at the whole situation.. Because the fanboys are saying just because Its faster than titan the price is justifiable even when is hardware castrated, a throttling horse... Cannot maintain speeds even with a new boost technology (nvidia even look at forums and bios hacks) So they can improve their crap???

I cant grab the concept of a new technology is faster than the previous and charge 2x premium price for it i just cant..


----------



## zealord

Well I have to say I am glad to see how many people are outspoken and against the 700$ mid-range 314mm² GTX 1080.

I feared the general consensus might be more " I don't care, I'm gonna buy two. I have a burning avatar with an 8-ball in it".

Thankfully this isn't the case and most people seem reasonable and see that it is getting too much money for too little performance gain.

Let's hope the GTX 1080 doesn't sell wenn and with competition we are getting somewhat normal prices back later this year.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> ILeakStuff is a big Nvidia shill, big time.
> 
> 40% faster? sure buddy, take a look at this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> around 11:30 in the video.
> 
> OCed 980 Ti @ 1450 mhz is only 2% slower than 1080. Even the 1080 OCed to 2.1 ghz is at best only 15%-20% at best.
> 
> Not exactly the 40%-50% improvement I see you claim so much.
> 
> It's always been like this, the 1080 is the 980 again, and so on with the 680 as well, all these mid-range die size card has the same traits compared to last gen's big die card.
> 
> The issue is the price the 1080 is sold for, it's ******ed. $650, no matter what the generation, should get you a big die card, not the mid die card.
> 
> $300-400 should be the price for mid-range die cards, at the most. At least the 1070 meets this criteria.


Learn how to read next time before writing a response eh?

First of all. I said GTX 1080 stock vs GTX 980Ti stock had almost a 40% difference. TechPowerUp makes graphs that should be fairly easy to understand. Even for you. Since you called me a shill, im not gonna post it here for you.
I said "for those that doesnt overclock" the GTX 1080 is probably worth penny with the big performance lead.

Second of all, despite the video from the AMD fanboy you link to, the creator of the video named AMDs Masterplan where he talks about how clever AMD is to only launch low end GPUs while leaving the entire high end all to Nvidia (lol), PCGamesHardware have shown with test of many games, that GTX 980Ti at 1420MHz still doesnt match stock GTX 1080. Even TechPowerUp have clearly shown that since GTX 1080 is 40% ahead of stock GTX 980Ti and 1420MHz (Gigabyte card) is 25% ahead of stock GTX 980Ti. That puts stock GTX 1080 15% ahead of 1420MHz GTX 980Ti.

And here comes factory overclocked GTX 1080 with better overclocking, increasing that lead once again to 30-40%. No matter how you put it, GTX 1080 is simply a superior card/chip than GTX 980Ti in all aspects


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> A reference 980Ti with reference cooler/pcb would react differently OCed to it's max vs a aftermarket, custom pcb 980Ti. I doubt any reviewer hit max stable of 1500+ on the reference 980Ti upon it's release. I have a classy at 1528 game stable and I will be going for the 1080 Classy...oh, and I will be finding out what a custom 1080 can do, once I get it...


You should definitely do a serious comparison of the two once you get your 1080 classified in.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Learn how to read next time before writing a response eh?


One should first be willing to follow their own advice before offering it to others


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> I can show you 1440MHz reference 980Tis, but for what is worth it's still irrelevant because today we have aftermarket 980Tis, that's what we the consumers can and will buy.


It's very relevant when you keep comparing a reference 1080 vs aftermarket 980 Ti results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> See, when the reference 980Ti launched it absolutely smashed and obliterated even the highest of all custom 780Tis/Titans overclocks without even trying, it didn't mattered if the cooler was poor, or if it could only achieve 1400-1450MHz overclocks, it didn't mattered because Max OC aftermarket 780Ti vs Even a stock 980Ti reference the performance for Maxwell was incredibly superior.


Can't argue that. It's the reason why the 1080 isn't worth the asking price.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> The 1080FE unlike the 980Ti reference can't compete against Aftermarket previous gen cards like the reference 980Ti could, the 1080FE can't even compete against a custom 980Ti in real life usage while costing much more, I don't understand how you can't see this.


This is where your train goes solidly off the tracks.

That computerbase review that you use to keep talking about throttling? You don't seem to be aware that they used a Gigabyte 980 Ti gaming in the comparison. You can see in the results where it's clearly well ahead of a reference 980 Ti. When they tested that card, it ran at 1341 MHz.

The reference 1080 under the same set of throttling circumstances as a reference 980 Ti finished 28% ahead at 1440p. Not as high as some other tests but still quite high. It finished 9% ahead of the Gigabyte card. Look at overclock results, even with the throttling you keep mentioning, computerbase managed a 17% fps gain.

So the Giga 980 Ti card running at 1341 MHz needs 9% more to reach a stock 1080 and another 17% beyond that to catch a reference card limited by cooling and bios.

Still doesn't make the 1080 worth the money though.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Show me a legit review of a 980 Ti with a reference cooler and stock bios that can hold a 1500 MHz overclock and not throttle while gaming. It's extremely rare if it even exists.
> 
> The thing is you are the one comparing apples and oranges here. You are talking results from people that have had a 980 Ti in their hands for a year and comparing it to a card that nobody outside reviewers currently have. Once the 1080 gets in the hands of people here who know how to overclock, the results are going to be different.
> 
> I have a reference 980 Ti ACX from EVGA. My everyday overclock is just over 1450 MHz with no voltage adjustment. I can hit 1500 MHz with extra voltage but the ACX cooler can't keep me from temperature throttling even with the custom bios I have. Before the custom bios, my everyday OC was lower because of the power limit of the stock bios.


Well, a 1450MHz 980Ti is still gonna get you within 15%-20% of a 2100MHz 1080. It is certainly an improvement, but far from the reviewer claims of 35%-40%.


----------



## nani17

1080 not worth the money *IF* you have a 980 or 980ti but in my case it's well worth it because I have a 680...but I might wait for the ti ?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well, a 1450MHz 980Ti is still gonna get you within 15%-20% of a 2100MHz 1080. It is certainly an improvement, but far from the reviewer claims of 35%-40%.


and at higher resolutions those 15-20% gains are petty marginal to be honest with..

Before you get 4k 34fps now you get mostly 10fps for shorts periods of times hoping it dont throttle and this is a stock vs stock

and if you see this video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-3fi1ovAP0

the gains are very poor not like 980ti gains


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well, a 1450MHz 980Ti is still gonna get you within 15%-20% of a *2100MHz* 1080. It is certainly an improvement, but far from the reviewer claims of 35%-40%.


Do we know the fan speed to hit that number?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well, a 1450MHz 980Ti is still gonna get you within 15%-20% of a 2100MHz 1080. It is certainly an improvement, but far from the reviewer claims of 35%-40%.


Most sane thing I've heard all day.

We have reviewers wanting us to believe 35-40%.

We have others here that want to believe it's 10-12%

I think reality is going to show us ending up at about 20% for the vast majority.

Still not worth the asking price.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well, a 1450MHz 980Ti is still gonna get you within 15%-20% of a 2100MHz 1080. It is certainly an improvement, but far from the reviewer claims of 35%-40%.


Thing is, if you plan to use your FÉ 1080 inside a case at 23c ambient you'll be lucky to hit 1.9GHz reliably. This whole "2.1GHz" is mumbo jumbo open case in 18c ambient or lower while using turbo to maintain those frequencies for less than 2 minutes.

ComputerBase benches show how the card can't even at 100% turbo engine fan speed with maximum temperature target reach 1.9GHz reliably.

This card should be priced at 399$ Tops, for real.

Oh, and a 1450MHz 980Ti is 2% slower than an Max OC 1080 at 1.9GHz... Wait, you want 2GHz frequencies just to be less than 8% faster than an average overclocker 980Ti today? 850$-900$ should get you there with a custom loop, just food for the thought.


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Do we know the fan speed to hit that number?


100% is certainly enough in some cases.


----------



## zealord

what website gave the GTX 1080 the best review in terms of performance better than GTX 980 Ti / Titan X ?


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well, a 1450MHz 980Ti is still gonna get you within 15%-20% of a 2100MHz 1080. It is certainly an improvement, but far from the reviewer claims of 35%-40%.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Most sane thing I've heard all day.
> 
> We have reviewers wanting us to believe 35-40%.
> 
> We have others here that want to believe it's 10-12%
> 
> I think reality is going to show us ending up at about 20% for the vast majority.
> 
> Still not worth the asking price.


The GTX 680 also came out to be about 20% faster than the GTX 580 at release... It was also not worth the price increase at the time









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> what website gave the GTX 1080 the best review in terms of performance better than GTX 980 Ti / Titan X ?


Prob the same ones that used Tomb Raider to benchmark DirectX 12


----------



## nycgtr




----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Thing is, if you plan to use your FÉ 1080 inside a case at 23c ambient you'll be lucky to hit 1.9GHz reliably. This whole "2.1GHz" is mumbo jumbo open case in 18c ambient or lower while using turbo to maintain those frequencies for less than 2 minutes.
> 
> ComputerBase benches show how the card can't even at 100% turbo engine fan speed with maximum temperature target reach 1.9GHz reliably.
> 
> This card should be priced at 399$ Tops, for real.
> 
> Oh, and a 1450MHz 980Ti is 2% slower than an Max OC 1080 at 1.9GHz... Wait, you want 2GHz frequencies just to be less than 8% faster than an average overclocker 980Ti today? 850$-900$ should get you there with a custom loop, just food for the thought.


Is there any particular reason why you keep using computerbase's review to prove throttle but then throw away their actual performance numbers and make up your own?

Here's the article again. I suggest you read the entire thing.

A 1341 MHz 980 Ti 9% behind a reference 1080. 1080 gains another 17% with the overclock.

So according to you, another 100 MHz to that 980 Ti is going to get it a 20% gain in fps to neck and neck? How does that even begin to make sense to you?

http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/geforce-gtx-1080-test/


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> 100% is certainly enough in some cases.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*


Check out part 3, the numbers don't seem to make sense.

They have the 1080 load temp 1/2 of what a Fury X load temp is.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Oh, and a 1450MHz 980Ti is 2% slower than an Max OC 1080 at 1.9GHz...


A 1080 averaging 1800 MHz is 12% faster than a 980Ti averaging 1400 MHz. No idea where you are getting 2%.

Edit: Data from 12 games at Techpowerup using a 980 Ti Extreme and FE 1080 and adjusted for driver differences.


----------



## duganator

So no $599 card isn't announced yet, but you're running with the $800 number like it's a fact even though a card that expensive hasn't been announced either. Nice work
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> you can buy any reference 980ti at his launch and have no problems... So you are hoping for a custom AiB custom pcb which probably cost 750-800 bucks to show a mid range card true potential seriously bro>???? MID RANGE CARD FOR a FREAKING $800 bucks ?? $200 bucks over MSRB lol
> 
> Edit: well $100 bucks over founder edition price as we havent seen a $599 card announced yet XD


----------



## Krgwow

Guys, help me out here!

Sold my GTX 980 G1 BIOS Modded 1520/8000 for 350€ expecting GTX 1080 to be way better AND 700€ ~ 750€ max, now, looking at the price range i complete regret my decision.

I think i will buy an used GTX 980 Ti G1 for 450€, what do you guys think? I can try BIOS mod her and hopefully get 1550 Mhz on core, would be a nice upgrade for 100€









PS: I still have a 1080P monitor. Fell like using DSR with 2880x1620 is the sweet spot for me.








Obviously i would not complain if i can play on 4K, but pay 850 Euros for a MID-END chip is out of question.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Agreed, it's silly to claim Nvidia would release a 1080 that was no faster than their current cards. But that's no reason to raise prices $150 over the previous midrange flagship 980.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> So no $599 card isn't announced yet, but you're running with the $800 number like it's a fact even though a card that expensive hasn't been announced either. Nice work


Past practice experiences for amd/nvidia and AiB custom reference design cooling solutions is the cheapest of all of the cards so if we take the $699 card "FOUNDERS EDITION" and add better cooling/pcb in top of that is going to take that number up.. Hey i bet you a lightning card can cost those $800 bucks i mention pretty easy or more..

Even now that reference design cooler is the number 1 issue that plagues this cards and it would be a feature for AiB Partners to price hijack XD

We are not going to see a $599 msrb thats for sure even that one with the cheapo plastic cooler which would be pretty useless cooling this card...


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Is there any particular reason why you keep using computerbase's review to prove throttle but then throw away their actual performance numbers and make up your own?
> 
> Here's the article again. I suggest you read the entire thing.
> 
> A 1341 MHz 980 Ti 9% behind a reference 1080. 1080 gains another 17% with the overclock.
> 
> So according to you, another 100 MHz to that 980 Ti is going to get it a 20% gain in fps to neck and neck? How does that even begin to make sense to you?
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/geforce-gtx-1080-test/


a 1341MHz 980Ti is 9% behind a reference 1080 with TURBO at 1733 MHz mind you, another 109MHz on the 980Ti which is still below the average Aftermarket 980Ti overclock and would put it around 6% or so slower than a 1.9GHz 1080, which is the maximum stable overclock the FE can achieve for every day users because of temp issues, users that can get 1500MHz and more from their 980Tis and basically perform the same as a 1080 max OC 1.8GHz.

Hell, a Titan X is 8% faster at 1500MHz than an OCed 1080.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> A 1080 averaging 1800 MHz is 12% faster than a 980Ti averaging 1400 MHz. No idea where you are getting 2%.
> 
> Edit: Data from 12 games at Techpowerup using a 980 Ti Extreme and FE 1080 and adjusted for driver differences.


Yeah, the 2% was a 1450MHz 980Ti compared to a stock 1080 with Turbo Boost, and it was more like 4%









As a sidenote, we haven't even mentioned the 1500MHz Air Cooled or the 1600MHz 980Tis that some people have but we've been mentioning the Water Cooled 2.1GHz frequencies, Apples to Oranges.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

His point though is that a 1500 MHz 980 TI is going to throttle the same as a 1080 given the same cooling. As I said the 1080 is faster at Max overclock by around 15%. They are definitely not the same performance at Max overclock no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Klocek001

I would guess reference (FE) 1080 is not for ppl with oc'd Titan X's and oc'd custom cooling 980Ti's who want a significant upgrade in fps. For that we gotta wait for custom 1080s with extended power and cooling capabilities. It'd make a huge upgrade for 980 owners weren't it for its horrendous price. This card is everything I hoped for performance wise (+30% over stock 980Ti) but the price makes it a horrible buy with second hand 980Ti's,Titan X's flooding the market and 1070 coming soon.

sincerely, nvidia's fan


----------



## CallsignVega

My interest more than the ~15% minimal performance boost of an overclocked 1080 over a highly overclocked 980Ti/Titan-X, is the SLI change and Fast Sync.

The SLI boost from the new configuration looks impressive, and Fast Sync will be amazing for those of us without G-Sync, such as ULMB users and my 4K OLED.

I am starting to shy away from the Founder Edition and will possibly wait for custom cards. The MSI 980Ti Lightning air cooler is ridiculously impressive, virtually completely negates water cooling and I can run 1540 MHz with hardly any noise. Blower fans have always been loud. I am just wondering how long after the 27th it will take for the real performance 1080's to release.


----------



## Klocek001

well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 30MHz!


sold his 980, get a 980Ti for $100 more, that is not a bad buy. There's so many 980Ti's being sold in used condition he can probably get a Matrix Platinum or Lightning for a little more.


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sigh!


that facepalm was for my post being off topic or you really don't have a formed opinion?


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> well
> sold his 980, get a 980Ti for $100 more, that is not a bad buy. There's so many 980Ti's being sold in used condition he can probably get a Matrix Platinum or Lightning for a little more.


If he waits, he should be able to pickup something on clearance for less. The 980 Ti, GTX 980, and GTX 970 are being discontinued with the Pascal launch...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> that facepalm was for my post being off topic or you really don't have a formed opinion?


You don't want to hear my opinion of your actions


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> well
> sold his 980, get a 980Ti for $100 more, that is not a bad buy. There's so many 980Ti's being sold in used condition he can probably get a Matrix Platinum or Lightning for a little more.


used to struggle on 1600P with my GTX 980 if i activate Reshade, SweetFX, MSAA, etc...
a GTX 980 Ti would be, imo a nice upgrade
don't uderstand that facepalm, but ok
i will just ignore


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> Guys, help me out here!
> 
> Sold my GTX 980 G1 BIOS Modded 1520/8000 for 350€ expecting GTX 1080 to be way better AND 700€ ~ 750€ max, now, looking at the price range i complete regret my decision.
> 
> I think i will buy an used GTX 980 Ti G1 for 450€, what do you guys think? I can try BIOS mod her and hopefully get 1550 Mhz on core, would be a nice upgrade for 100€
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I still have a 1080P monitor. Fell like using DSR with 2880x1620 is the sweet spot for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously i would not complain if i can play on 4K, but pay 850 Euros for a MID-END chip is out of question.


That is how Nvidias 599$ MSRP marketing translates to 789€ for the GTX 1080


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> If he waits, he should be able to pickup something on clearance for less. The 980 Ti, GTX 980, and GTX 970 are being discontinued with the Pascal launch...


that's a nice suggestion, thanks









AMD POLARIS 10 will not be better then GTX 980 Ti
GTX 1070 most probably will not be better too

so... why not
i won't be paying 850 EURO on a Mid-end chip and then, by the beginning of 2017 when top tier came out, sell the same card for half the price that i pay


----------



## jezzer

1080 FE throttles like a motha in games after 10 minutes, is kinda loud and is barely faster than my 24/7 1425mhz 980 Ti hybrid.

And i still have the upgrade itch. *** is wrong with me.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

And that is a big reason why I have continually banged the drum about this pricing scam of Nvidia's with Pascal. It's important people understand what this FE pricing really means rather than going on and on about $599, a price nobody has actually even seen yet. For now the safe assumption is that all 1080's will be $699+ so you should hold off on selling your current cards unless willing to spend $699 for a 1080. Then, IF we do see $599 cards later, you can sell your current cards then and get the cheaper 1080. But that is still a big IF in my opinion.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

So by the time they release custom pcbs 1080s and tools for vbios hacks if nvidia didnt castrated this either. We would be seen a big die pascal and 1080 would be old news... As the Ti would be a few months away XD


----------



## gigafloppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> And that is a big reason why I have continually banged the drum about this pricing scam of Nvidia's with Pascal. It's important people understand what this FE pricing really means rather than going on and on about $599, a price nobody has actually even seen yet. For now the safe assumption is that all 1080's will be $699+ so you should hold off on selling your current cards unless willing to spend $699 for a 1080. Then, IF we do see $599 cards later, you can sell your current cards then and get the cheaper 1080. But that is still a big IF in my opinion.


I almost sold my 970 last week. I'm glad I didn't. I have a _severe_ case of sticker shock right now and my Pascal hype has deflated with a loud bang. These extortionist prices popped the balloon quite effectively. Thanks, you saved me a lot of money Ngreedia!!!!


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigafloppy*
> 
> I almost sold my 970 last week. I'm glad I didn't. I have a _severe_ case of sticker shock right now and my Pascal hype has deflated with a loud bang. These extortionist prices popped the balloon quite effectively. Thanks, you saved me a lot of money Ngreedia!!!!


now is the time to sell that GTX 970 and get a 980 Ti for more 150€


----------



## krel

I think it can be summed up pretty nicely as, the 1080 has a nice performance bump (50%?) against the last small die card, the 980, but they're gouging on the price, hard.


----------



## sugalumps

I think anyone that goes to a 1080 from 980ti/'s is very short sighted and silly, may aswell wait it out.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> That is how Nvidias 599$ MSRP marketing translates to 789€ for the GTX 1080


When I wonder how this pricing decision came about; the wisdom of "don't believe your own hype", and "don't get high on your own supply" keeps coming back to me, and making me laugh out loud, particularly in light of that presentation...lol


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> a 1341MHz 980Ti is 9% behind a reference 1080 with TURBO at 1733 MHz mind you, another 109MHz on the 980Ti which is still below the average Aftermarket 980Ti overclock and would put it around 6% or so slower than a 1.9GHz 1080, which is the maximum stable overclock the FE can achieve for every day users because of temp issues, users that can get 1500MHz and more from their 980Tis and basically perform the same as a 1080 max OC 1.9GHz.
> 
> Hell, a Titan X is 8% faster at 1500MHz than an OCed 1080.


The amount of misinformation you keep supplying this thread with is simply mind boggling.

The average actual clock speed for the 1080 under normal testing is 1667 MHz.

The average actual clock speed for the 1080 with maxed temp and power sliders is 1785 Mhz.

It's all written right there in the review which you ignore while making up your own numbers.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Looking at 3 heavy hitters @ 4k perf wise, nothing to brag about
raw fps i couldn't care less for the rest of the titles as they dont show heavy required hardware to run..

But you know when you see review with lines like this
Quote:


> It's So Good, It's Like *NVIDIA Has Hacks Turned On*
> 
> The GeForce GTX 1080 is an incredible card; *it's almost like NVIDIA has hacks turned on*. *I feel like I need to question how they were able to do this, but it's the holy trinity of technology that has allowed NVIDIA to make such a gigantic leap with the GTX 1080*.


By TweakTown

Tsk Tsk


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The amount of misinformation you keep supplying this thread with is simply mind boggling.


he wasn't so far off.

this graph shows 13% between 1080 "max" and 980Ti G1 (1.7x vs 1.5x the performance of a 980)


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> he wasn't so far off.
> 
> this graph shows 13% between 1080 "max" and 980Ti G1 (1.7x vs 1.5x the performance of a 980)


Yeah, he was.

The max you are referring to is the 1080 with the power target and temperature targets maxed. NOT the card max overclocked.

Here is how they present the card with overclocked figures.

One is stock, one is stock with maxed sliders and the third is overclocked with max sliders.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Yeah, he was.
> 
> The max you are referring to is the 1080 with the power target and temperature targets maxed. NOT the card max overclocked.
> 
> Here is how they present the card with overclocked figures.
> 
> One is stock, one is stock with maxed sliders and the third is overclocked with max sliders.


was the 980Ti G1 overclocked in the graph ?


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> And that is a big reason why I have continually banged the drum about this pricing scam of Nvidia's with Pascal. It's important people understand what this FE pricing really means rather than going on and on about $599, a price nobody has actually even seen yet. For now the safe assumption is that all 1080's will be $699+ so you should hold off on selling your current cards unless willing to spend $699 for a 1080. Then, IF we do see $599 cards later, you can sell your current cards then and get the cheaper 1080. But that is still a big IF in my opinion.


There are two safe assumptions:

1. For $699, the 1080 FE will be ~15% (to 20% after driver optimizations) faster than a custom 980 Ti max OC vx max OC.
2. 1080s that cost $599 is guaranteed to not exceed that 15-20% figure.

Since my post about the 1080 FE vs 980 Ti Lightning was quoted so much, I'd like to clarify my original intention for that post was *to highlight just how bad the FE is in terms of value*. I've said this before but my post got lost in this huge thread, so here it is again.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> was the 980Ti G1 overclocked in the graph ?


Boost: 1241 MHz / Base: 1152 MHz in Gaming Mode

Depends how much it boosts... The 980TI users comparing have custom bioses with custom tdps with much control over their cards than the g1 at stock..

Shes only overclock a mere 150mhz/190 on oc mode over stock reference 980ti non boosting clocks... As we dont believe in that paraphernalia.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Yeah, he was.
> 
> The max you are referring to is the 1080 with the power target and temperature targets maxed. NOT the card max overclocked.
> 
> Here is how they present the card with overclocked figures.
> 
> One is stock, one is stock with maxed sliders and the third is overclocked with max sliders.


The fact remains, a 1080FE can't overclock higher than 1.85GHz reliably because of temp constrains caused by the poor cooling of the card, if you go to 1.9GHz you start having stuttering as pointed out by Nexus benches, the 1080 would run at 1.9GHz a few seconds then downclock to 1600MHz then back to 1.9GHz, that's something every user will want to avoid at all cost as its better to game at 1.7GHz estable than a stuttery 1.85GHz+.

A guaranteed 1550MHz 980Ti is the best card available today IMO, and that's funny because its also cheaper.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> was the 980Ti G1 overclocked in the graph ?


No. When they tested it in another review, it's boost clock was 1341 MHz stable.

So the stock 1080 was 9% faster than the 1341 Mhz 980 Ti.

The overclocked 1080 is 17% faster than the stock 1080.

So the 980 Ti needs another 9% to catch the stock 1080 then another 17% on top of that to catch the overclocked 1080.


----------



## looniam

i'll just leave this here:
http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/geforce-gtx-1080-test/12/#abschnitt_geforce_gtx_980_ti_mit_15_ghz_gegen_pascal
Quote:


> GeForce GTX 980 Ti with 1.5 GHz against Pascal
> 
> Even innately overclocked partner card the GeForce GTX 980 Ti have a disadvantage compared to the GeForce GTX 1080. However, these are still a long way manual overclocking headroom. The used by Overclockers Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming allows a higher 150 MHz GPU clock and increased to 500 MHz frequency in memory for example. *Then the GM200 chip operates in every game with just over 1,500 MHz.*


(at least that's what translate in chrome reads.)


----------



## Agavehound

Hell. I just built a new PC with plans to buy the 1080 at launch. ~ $699 was my budgeted GPU cost...now it seems FE isn't worth it. Guess I'll keep my 670 until I see some aftermarket builds. Effn NV...


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> 1080 FE throttles like a motha in games after 10 minutes, is kinda loud and is barely faster than my 24/7 1425mhz 980 Ti hybrid.
> 
> And i still have the upgrade itch. *** is wrong with me.


GTX 1080 *stock* is still around 15% faster than your GTX 980Ti at 1425MHz. Add overclock to the GTX 1080, it will be 25% faster than your overclocked GTX 980Ti. Thats the Founder`s Edition with power limitations.









Wait til the AIBs that cost $600-$650 with better power arrives. They will be anywhere from 20% faster than your GTX 980Ti OC at stock clocks (factory overclocked), and with overclock should be 30-40% faster








Anyone that recommend GTX 980Ti over GTX 1080 needs to go to the doctor and have their head checked. There is so much misinformation in this thread.

Source:
PCGamesHardware
TechPowerUp
GTX 1080 stock is 37% faster than stock 980Ti.
GTX 980Ti at 1425MHz is 20% faster than GTX 980Ti stock
Difference is +15%.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> No. When they tested it in another review, it's boost clock was 1341 MHz stable.
> 
> So the stock 1080 was 9% faster than the 1341 Mhz 980 Ti.
> 
> The overclocked 1080 is 17% faster than the stock 1080.
> 
> So the 980 Ti needs another 9% to catch the stock 1080 then another 17% on top of that to catch the overclocked 1080.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'll just leave this here:
> http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/geforce-gtx-1080-test/12/#abschnitt_geforce_gtx_980_ti_mit_15_ghz_gegen_pascal
> (at least that's what translate in chrome reads.)


Thats more likely thanks for the pointing it out...

We all know its faster the question is how much faster vs overclocked.. That just put it to the rest...

Im seeing 15% avg all over the board oced 1325 980ti vs 1080 oced to 1828mhz nothing stravagant
Quote:


> And if you overclocked the Pascal graphics card, it is expected the Maxwell predecessors back to good 14 percent.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> GTX 1080 *stock* is still around 15% faster than your GTX 980Ti at 1425MHz. Add overclock to the GTX 1080, it will be 25% faster than your overclocked GTX 980Ti. Thats the Founder`s Edition with power limitations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wait til the AIBs that cost $600-$650 with better power arrives.* They will be anywhere from 20% faster than your GTX 980Ti OC at stock clocks (factory overclocked), and with overclock should be 30-40% faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that recommend GTX 980Ti over GTX 1080 needs to go to the doctor and have their head checked. There is so much misinformation in this thread.
> 
> Source:
> PCGamesHardware
> TechPowerUp
> GTX 1080 stock is 37% faster than stock 980Ti.
> GTX 980Ti at 1425MHz is 20% faster than GTX 980Ti stock
> Difference is +15%.


Have you seen these Hardwareluxx benchmarks?




1080 @ 2114/11520 is around 15% faster than a 980 Ti @ 1500/8000

Also what makes you think a $599 1080 is somehow going to be better than the FE? If I had to guess, I would break it down as follows:

- $599 1080s will use the reference board but an even worse cooler than the reference blower, so it's going to overclock even less than the FE
- between $599 and $699 you'll see AIB cards with custom coolers but still on a reference board. Thermals will be much better and power limits might be increased, giving slightly better overclocking
- $699+ you'll see the true custom AIBs with better coolers and a custom PCB


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> GTX 1080 *stock* is still around 15% faster than your GTX 980Ti at 1425MHz. Add overclock to the GTX 1080, it will be 25% faster than your overclocked GTX 980Ti. Thats the Founder`s Edition with power limitations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait til the AIBs that cost $600-$650 with better power arrives. They will be anywhere from 20% faster than your GTX 980Ti OC at stock clocks (factory overclocked), and with overclock should be 30-40% faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that recommend GTX 980Ti over GTX 1080 needs to go to the doctor and have their head checked. There is so much misinformation in this thread.
> 
> Source:
> PCGamesHardware
> TechPowerUp
> GTX 1080 stock is 37% faster than stock 980Ti.
> GTX 980Ti at 1425MHz is 20% faster than GTX 980Ti stock
> Difference is +15%.


Lol keep dreaming of better pcb @ $599 lol


----------



## looniam




----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> GTX 1080 *stock* is still around 15% faster than your GTX 980Ti at 1425MHz. Add overclock to the GTX 1080, it will be 25% faster than your overclocked GTX 980Ti. Thats the Founder`s Edition with power limitations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait til the AIBs that cost $600-$650 with better power arrives. They will be anywhere from 20% faster than your GTX 980Ti OC at stock clocks (factory overclocked), and with overclock should be 30-40% faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that recommend GTX 980Ti over GTX 1080 needs to go to the doctor and have their head checked. There is so much misinformation in this thread.
> 
> Source:
> PCGamesHardware
> TechPowerUp
> GTX 1080 stock is 37% faster than stock 980Ti.
> GTX 980Ti at 1425MHz is 20% faster than GTX 980Ti stock
> Difference is +15%.


No it's not. At 1450 MHz a 980Ti nearly matches a stock 1080. You are the poster boy for distributing misinformation in this thread.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> GTX 1080 *stock* is still around 15% faster than your GTX 980Ti at 1425MHz. Add overclock to the GTX 1080, it will be 25% faster than your overclocked GTX 980Ti. Thats the Founder`s Edition with power limitations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait til the AIBs that cost $600-$650 with better power arrives. They will be anywhere from 20% faster than your GTX 980Ti OC at stock clocks (factory overclocked), and with overclock should be 30-40% faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that recommend GTX 980Ti over GTX 1080 needs to go to the doctor and have their head checked. There is so much misinformation in this thread.
> 
> Source:
> PCGamesHardware
> TechPowerUp
> GTX 1080 stock is 37% faster than stock 980Ti.
> GTX 980Ti at 1425MHz is 20% faster than GTX 980Ti stock
> Difference is +15%.


You're delusional if you think any of what you're saying.

Nvidia stated their 699$ price was the "Mid of the pack" and that Aftermarket Cards will be undoubtedly more expensive, 800$ for a fully custom 1080 is a given at this point.

Also the 1080 wont overclock reliably higher than its Turbo Frequency of 1733MHz unless you use an open case, people complained about the 290X blower reference design? Wait to hear the 1080 at 100% speed which will get you about 1.8GHz reliable frequencies without throttling down... In an open case.

A 100% maxed out 1.8GHz 1080FE at almost 70 Decibels wont be faster than a 1500MHz GTX 980Ti, and if it is then the difference will be Minimal at best, unlike the 1080's fan noise which will be maximal.


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Lol keep dreaming of better pcb @ $599 lol


I actually can't believe that GTX 1080 will be at 750 US$ minimum on FE later on and higher avarage price on Custom PCBs. I don't believe nVidia is that ******ed. I don't WANT to believe.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Have you seen these Hardwareluxx benchmarks?
> 
> 1080 @ 2114/11520 is around 15% faster than a 980 Ti @ 1500/8000


Rather trust PCGamesHardware and TechPowerUp than that site. Especially TPU since they run like 18 games in their reviews.
Whats the point with GTX 1080 tested at 1500MHz anyway lol.

Quote:


> Also what makes you think a $599 1080 is somehow going to be better than the FE?
> 
> - $599 1080s will use the reference board but an even worse cooler than the reference blower, so it's going to overclock even less than the FE


There are many examples of AIBs costing the same or $20 more than reference having much better cooling and overclocks better.
Price for AIBs starts at $599.
Quote:


> - between $599 and $699 you'll see AIB cards with custom coolers but still on a reference board. Thermals will be much better and power limits might be increased, giving slightly better overclocking
> - $699+ you'll see the true custom AIBs with better coolers and a custom PCB


This is pure guessing. You dont know this. History have shown us that for just a tiny little more money you get a much better card in power and cooling.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Most sane thing I've heard all day.
> 
> We have reviewers wanting us to believe 35-40%.
> 
> We have others here that want to believe it's 10-12%
> 
> I think reality is going to show us ending up at about 20% for the vast majority.
> 
> Still not worth the asking price.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> History have shown us that for just a tiny little more money you get a much better card in power and cooling.


Problem is that we have only seen a $699 card. That puts a good AIB card @ $699+


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*


News at 11: 1080 is a true 1080p card.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> News at 11: 1080 is a true 1080p card.


lol


----------



## looniam

take 2:


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> take 2:


Stop please, you're going to upset iLeakStuff


----------



## lombardsoup

Looks like my next card is a 980 ti


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Stop please, you're going to upset iLeakStuff


it is HIS link.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Stop please, you're going to upset iLeakStuff


iLeaktears


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> it is HIS link.


Way to upset himself


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Rather trust PCGamesHardware and TechPowerUp than that site. Especially TPU since they run like 18 games in their reviews.
> Whats the point with GTX 1080 tested at 1500MHz anyway lol.


LOL so you're just going to ignore data that doesn't conform to your views.









And I hope you saw looniam's take on your beloved PCGH benchmarks, because you're just embarrassing yourself right now.

And what GTX 1080 @ 1500? You mean the 980 Ti @ 1500?
Quote:


> There are many examples of AIBs costing the same or $20more than reference having much better cooling and overclocks better.
> Price for AIBs starts at $599.
> This is pure guessing. You dont know this. History have shown us that for just a tiny little more money you get a much better card in power and cooling.


And you're not guessing? Fact is your opinion is worth as much as fine right now. Have you watched this video?






Please watch it in its entirety, then come back and post your thoughts. Pay very close attention to what he says from 9:38 onwards.
Quote:


> I would expect that partners will have ultimately have a standard clock version of their card available at the suggested retail price to start. I also expect they will have boards that sell for more than $699. There will be a range of products. So that's my expectation. This is something new for us...


----------



## USlatin

Not sure if these were posted already as this thread is nearly impossible to read without wanting to stick a blender through your ear, but since these are the most meaningful videos yet and come from one of the best sources out there:


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Problem is that we have only seen a $699 card. That puts a good AIB card @ $699+


Again, MSRP for AIBs starts lower than Founders Edition.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Again, MSRP for AIBs starts lower than Founders Edition.


Well I will remain skeptical until they are released. I see no reason for them to be priced lower than that junk FE. That's all I am saying.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Again, MSRP for AIBs starts lower than Founders Edition.


This video:






Watch it, PLEASE.

The important part from 9:38 onwards:
Quote:


> I would expect that partners will have ultimately have *a standard clock version of their card available at the suggested retail price to start. I also expect they will have boards that sell for more than $699.* There will be a range of products. So that's my expectation. This is something new for us...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> I actually can't believe that GTX 1080 will be at 750 US$ minimum on FE later on and higher avarage price on Custom PCBs. I don't believe nVidia is that ******ed. I don't WANT to believe.


I dont think thats going to happen i never seen a better pcb/cooler priced at launch lower than reference..


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> This video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it, PLEASE.
> 
> The important part from 9:38 onwards:


Watched it days ago. You obviously havent watched it yourself or doesnt think straight. He say AIB cards vary between $599 to above $699.
You make conclusions that only above $699 will be better than reference.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Well I will remain skeptical until they are released. I see no reason for them to be priced lower than that junk FE.


He's right, but something nobody have mentioned is that AIBs can use GDDR5 8Gbps memory instead of GDDR5X.

If we ever see a 599$ 1080 it will be an extremely hot and loud card with 8Gbps GDDR5 memory with the GPU Core downclocked to 1500MHz or something, if the Reference 700$ card is this bad I don't even understand how people are expecting more for less.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Again, MSRP for AIBs starts lower than Founders Edition.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> This video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it, PLEASE.
> 
> The important part from 9:38 onwards:


That video really says it all. They fumble all over themselves so many times. It is kind of embarrassing for them...lol


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Watched it days ago. You obviously havent watched it yourself or doesnt think straight. He say AIB cards vary between $599 to above $699.
> *You make conclusions that only above $699 will be better than reference.*


Dear god.

First, good job misquoting me:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Have you seen these Hardwareluxx benchmarks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080 @ 2114/11520 is around 15% faster than a 980 Ti @ 1500/8000
> 
> Also what makes you think a $599 1080 is somehow going to be better than the FE? If I had to guess, I would break it down as follows:
> 
> - $599 1080s will use the reference board but an even worse cooler than the reference blower, so it's going to overclock even less than the FE
> *- between $599 and $699 you'll see AIB cards with custom coolers but still on a reference board. Thermals will be much better and power limits might be increased, giving slightly better overclocking*
> - $699+ you'll see the true custom AIBs with better coolers and a custom PCB


Nowhere did I say "only $699 cards would be better than reference". Please stop making stuff up.

Second:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> This video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it, PLEASE.
> 
> The important part from 9:38 onwards:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I would expect that partners will have ultimately have *a standard clock version* of their card available *at the suggested retail price to start.* I also expect they will have boards that sell for more than $699. There will be a range of products. So that's my expectation. This is something new for us...
Click to expand...

There I spelt it out for you.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> He's right, but something nobody have mentioned is that AIBs can use GDDR5 8Gbps memory instead of GDDR5X.
> 
> If we ever see a 599$ 1080 it will be an extremely hot and loud card with 8Gbps GDDR5 memory downclocked to 1600MHz or something, if the Reference 700$ card is this bad I don't even understand how people are expecting more for less.


You have absolutely no basis for the claim that it would use GDDR5. Stop making stuff up.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You have absolutely no basis for the claim that it would use GDDR5. Stop making stuff up.


You only react now? They have been posting this nonsense ever since the reviews came out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Dear god.
> There I spelt it out for you.


You dont understand english? Suggested retail price is $599 for AIBs.
GTX 980Ti had factory overclocked versions $20 above retail price. With better power too I think


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> You dont understand english? Suggested retail price is $599 for AIBs.
> GTX 980Ti had factory overclocked versions $20 above retail price. With better power too I think


Forgive me if I remain skeptical. Still don't see the reason AIB would price below the FE, but we should know in 6 days.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You have absolutely no basis for the claim that it would use GDDR5. Stop making stuff up.


I'm scratching my head as to how it would be possible for AIBs to sell 1080s at lower prices than the reference card, the Reference FE is as basic as it gets, I mean just look at the 5+1 VRM design, that's disgusting, what else can they do besides using cheaper memory? using GDDR5 Memory is technically possible to do and AIBs should have no issues doing it.

What else can they cut to get the prices down? GPUs don't work the fairy dust, and you can't just lower the prices because you feel like it.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> You only react now? They have been posting this nonsense ever since the reviews came out.
> You dont understand english? Suggested retail price is $599 for AIBs.
> GTX 980Ti had factory overclocked versions $20 above retail price. With better power too I think


\
Yeah but they didnt have a premium price FE card bro


----------



## junkerde

ughhh...

come on! is there ANY website doing actually benches other than JUST gaming? Tom's hardware is the only actual website doing work applications, I want to see more benches in that area. Literally everyone is just gaming, come on I wanna see a wider aspect!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> I'm scratching my head as to how it would be possible for AIBs to sell 1080s at lower prices than the reference card, the Reference FE is as basic as it gets, I mean just look at the 5+1 VRM design, that's disgusting, what else can they do besides using cheaper memory? It's technically possible to do and AIBs should have no issues doing it.
> 
> What else can they cut to get the prices down? GPUs don't work the fairy dust, and you can't just lower the prices because you feel like it.


Standard GDDR5 will bottleneck the card. No way Nvidia would allow that to happen.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> I'm scratching my head as to how it would be possible for AIBs to sell 1080s at lower prices than the reference card, the Reference FE is as basic as it gets, I mean just look at the 5+1 VRM design, that's disgusting, what else can they do besides using cheaper memory? It's technically possible to do and AIBs should have no issues doing it.
> 
> What else can they cut to get the prices down? GPUs don't work the fairy dust, and you can't just lower the prices because you feel like it.


No.

Nvidia have said several times that their design cost a lot of money to make. Thats why they charge $100 more.
And a reviewer site said that Nvidia goes $100 above MSRP for AIBs to avoid competing against them.
I swear this have been posted many times in this thread now


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Funny tho all the AiBs are using nvidias reference design cooler lol on launch date XD


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> No.
> 
> Nvidia have said several times that their design cost a lot of money to make. Thats why they charge $100 more.
> And a reviewer site said that Nvidia goes $100 above MSRP for AIBs to avoid competing against them.
> I swear this have been posted many times in this thread now


True, but you believe Nvidia? LOL

GTX 970 anyone?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Funny tho all the AiBs are using nvidias reference design cooler lol on launch date XD


Pretty sure that was all they were allowed to sell at launch. That may have changed though, based on the comments at HardOCP.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Funny tho all the AiBs are using nvidias reference design cooler lol on launch date XD


Yes, because they are not allowed to sell and market anything other before NDA ends.
Not sure why but I guess its to not show how superior their design is to Nvidia`s cards


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Yes, because they are not allowed to sell and market anything other before NDA ends.
> Not sure why but I guess its to not show how superior their design is to Nvidia`s cards


But we all know any cooler is better than the reference design is like common sense now a days ...

We all know how good acx from evga is or the hybrid or the windforce are compared to reference design hell windforce can dissipate 600 freaking watts


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> ughhh...
> 
> come on! is there ANY website doing actually benches other than JUST gaming? Tom's hardware is the only actual website doing work applications, I want to see more benches in that area. Literally everyone is just gaming, come on I wanna see a wider aspect!


i am disappointed anandtech hasn't followed up on their preview article. but i highly doubt work load will be much different than maxwell.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> You dont understand english? Suggested retail price is $599 for AIBs.
> GTX 980Ti had factory overclocked versions $20 above retail price. With better power too I think


980 Ti also didn't have an FE.









And this is what you originally said:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> There are many examples of AIBs costing the same or $20 more than reference having much better cooling and overclocks better.
> Price for AIBs starts at $599.
> This is pure guessing. You dont know this. History have shown us that for just a tiny little more money you get a much better card in power and cooling.


Costing the same and overclocking much better = debunked by video since $599 AIB = standard clock version.

History also shows no FE $100 above MSRP existed either. So if I'm guessing, then so are you.

Lastly, read my post again:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Also what makes you think a $599 1080 is somehow going to be better than the FE? If I had to guess, I would break it down as follows:
> 
> - $599 1080s will use the reference board but an even worse cooler than the reference blower, so it's going to overclock even less than the FE
> *- between $599 and $699 you'll see AIB cards with custom coolers but still on a reference board. Thermals will be much better and power limits might be increased, giving slightly better overclocking*
> - $699+ you'll see the true custom AIBs with better coolers and a custom PCB


I already included the possibility of AIB cards between $599 and $699 that do better than FE, so perhaps it is you who doesn't understand English.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Here is the first two AIB GTX 980Ti cards after reference GTX 980Ti launched.
Gigabyte G1: $40 more than MSRP
MSI Gaming: $30 more than MSRP

Both around 15-20% faster than reference.
These could arrive for $630-$640


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Here is the first two AIB GTX 980Ti cards after reference GTX 980Ti launched.
> Gigabyte G1: $40 more than MSRP
> MSI Gaming: $30 more than MSRP
> 
> Both around 15-20% faster than reference.
> These could arrive for $630-$640


What part you missing that there was not a founders edition card in those times?


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Here is the first two AIB GTX 980Ti cards after reference GTX 980Ti launched.
> Gigabyte G1: $40 more than MSRP
> MSI Gaming: $30 more than MSRP
> 
> Both around 15-20% faster than reference.
> These could arrive for $630-$640


And the 980 Ti reference was sold at MSRP, not MSRP + $100. So yeah.

The other part you're deliberately ignoring, is that historically the reference blower card was always one of the cheapest options at launch. So if you want to go by historical precedence, then what you're suggesting, is that even a simple cooler upgrade from the reference blower may cost more than $699.

Bottom line is nVidia is moving to a new pricing model with this FE = MSRP + $100 nonsense, and nobody knows for certain what's going to come out of it. I even clearly stated I was simply GUESSING, but you seem to have some pretty strong convictions otherwise.


----------



## jezzer

I bet even the custom blower coolers will be quieter and cooler than the FE cooler


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Yes, because they are not allowed to sell and market anything other before NDA ends.
> Not sure why but I guess its to not show how superior their design is to Nvidia`s cards


Or maybe because it'd expose Nvidia's 599$ MSRP as a filthy lie to convince people that the 1080 isn't as expensive when in reality 750$ would be the average price.

Most people forget that GDDR5X is not going to be completely ready for max production until ending June, maybe Nvidia is going to sell 1080s at 599$ with their reference design... AFTER they finally get GDDR5X numbers ready thus allowing for lower prices and they releasing GP102.

This is one of the main reasons I hinted that a 599$ 1080s might sport GDDR5 at 8Gbps IF that were to happen now, which is very unlikely.

We might in fact not see a 1080 priced any less than 699$ until 6 months from now when we get better cards available and the 1080 is relegated.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> I bet even the custom blower coolers will be quieter and cooler than the FE cooler


naaaaaah


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Or maybe because it'd expose Nvidia's 599$ MSRP as a filthy lie to convince people that the 1080 isn't as expensive when in reality 750$ would be the average price.
> 
> Most people forget that GDDR5X is not going to be completely ready for max production until ending June, maybe Nvidia is going to sell 1080s at 599$ with their reference design, after they finally get GDDR5X numbers ready thus allowing for lower prices and they releasing GP102.
> 
> This is one of the main reasons I hinted that a 599$ 1080s might sport GDDR5 at 8Gbps.
> 
> We might in fact not see a 1080 priced any less than 699$ until 6 months from now when we get better cards available and the 1080 is relegated.


Yes Nvidia is evil. PURE EVIL.

I`m out


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No it's not. At 1450 MHz a 980Ti nearly matches a stock 1080. You are the poster boy for distributing misinformation in this thread.


Depends on the stock clocks. I ran the numbers using Techpowerup's review of the 980 Ti Xtremegamig card from March, and their review of the 1080. There were 12 games that were in both reviews, and i compared the FPS numbers at 1440p (the res I care about). The 980 Ti Xtreme averaged 1398 MHz during their testings, and the 1080 averaged 1783 (on an open bench probably, but I think we can safely assume that cards with reference PCBs but custom coolers, like a Windforce, will be able to maintain clocks). When adjusted for the driver difference (by comparing the stock 980 Ti scores from both tests) of 2%, the stock 1080 was 12% faster than the 1400 MHz 980 Ti, and 34% faster than a stock 980 Ti.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Depends on the stock clocks. I ran the numbers using Techpowerup's review of the 980 Ti Xtremegamig card from March, and their review of the 1080. There were 12 games that were in both reviews, and i compared the FPS numbers at 1440p (the res I care about). The 980 Ti Xtreme averaged 1398 MHz during their testings, and the 1080 averaged 1783 (on an open bench probably, but I think we can safely assume that cards with reference PCBs but custom coolers, like a Windforce, will be able to maintain clocks). When adjusted for the driver difference (by comparing the stock 980 Ti scores from both tests) of 2%, the stock 1080 was 12% faster than the 1400 MHz 980 Ti, and 34% faster than a stock 980 Ti.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 1440p        FPS     Techpowerup
> 361 Driver                                          365 Driver
> 980 Ti        980 Ti (1400)             980 Ti              1080 (1800)
> 
> Anno      36.70      46.50                    36.60                    53.90
> AC: S     42.40      49.30                     42.30           55.40
> BF3              102.40      123.00           102.10          137.30
> BF4                73.90              87.20                     74.20         100.50
> B: AK      90.00              107.20            89.70         115.90
> COD:BO3  48.70         62.30            50.30           71.80
> Crysis 3           39.00              44.60                     38.70           51.30
> FO 4       80.60              94.80                     89.10         104.50
> GTA 5      65.70              80.10                     68.00            91.60
> JC3                70.30              82.60                     68.50            95.50
> R6: S      92.60             108.00             90.60          123.50
> W3                41.70        51.90            53.10            73.40
> 
> AVG                65.33              78.13                     66.93            89.55
> 
> 1080 vs 980 Ti @ stock          1.34        +34%
> 980 Ti (365) vs 980 Ti (361)    1.02          +2%
> 1080 vs 980 Ti @ 1400           1.15         +15%
> 1080 vs 980 Ti @ 1400 (365)     1.12         +12%


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> You only react now? They have been posting this nonsense ever since the reviews came out.
> You dont understand english? Suggested retail price is $599 for AIBs.
> GTX 980Ti had factory overclocked versions $20 above retail price. With better power too I think


Yes but in that MSRP retail price the 100$ FE cooler was included and partners did not supply a spare cooler so it went in their pocket









649 msrp 980 Ti is with FE cooler.

Without cooler it would be 549 + 20 for aftermarket cooler but in those times it was 649 + 20 which is actually 549 + 120. For 120 more yeah u get custom cooler and a custom pcb. For +20? you get a "free" sticker.

Dont blame it on me, its Nvidia logic


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Depends on the stock clocks. I ran the numbers using Techpowerup's review of the 980 Ti Xtremegamig card from March, and their review of the 1080. There were 12 games that were in both reviews, and i compared the FPS numbers at 1440p (the res I care about). The 980 Ti Xtreme averaged 1398 MHz during their testings, and the 1080 averaged 1783 (on an open bench probably, but I think we can safely assume that cards with reference PCBs but custom coolers, like a Windforce, will be able to maintain clocks). When adjusted for the driver difference (by comparing the stock 980 Ti scores from both tests) of 2%, the stock 1080 was 12% faster than the 1400 MHz 980 Ti, and 34% faster than a stock 980 Ti.
> 
> 1440p FPS Techpowerup
> 361 Driver 365 Driver
> 980 Ti 980 Ti (1400) 980 Ti 1080 (1800)
> 
> Anno 36.70 46.50 36.60 53.90
> AC: S 42.40 49.30 42.30 55.40
> BF3 102.40 123.00 102.10 137.30
> BF4 73.90 87.20 74.20 100.50
> B: AK 90.00 107.20 89.70 115.90
> COD:BO3 48.70 62.30 50.30 71.80
> Crysis 3 39.00 44.60 38.70 51.30
> FO 4 80.60 94.80 89.10 104.50
> GTA 5 65.70 80.10 68.00 91.60
> JC3 70.30 82.60 68.50 95.50
> R6: S 92.60 108.00 90.60 123.50
> W3 41.70 51.90 53.10 73.40
> 
> AVG 65.33 78.13 66.93 89.55
> 
> 1080 vs 980 Ti @ stock 1.34 +34%
> 980 Ti (365) vs 980 Ti (361) 1.02 +2%
> 1080 vs 980 Ti @ 1400 1.15 +15%
> 1080 vs 980 Ti @ 1400 (365) 1.12 +12%


*Explain this please:*



I'll wait.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Depends on the stock clocks. I ran the numbers using Techpowerup's review of the 980 Ti Xtremegamig card from March, and their review of the 1080. There were 12 games that were in both reviews, and i compared the FPS numbers at 1440p (the res I care about). The 980 Ti Xtreme averaged 1398 MHz during their testings, and the 1080 averaged 1783 (on an open bench probably, but I think we can safely assume that cards with reference PCBs but custom coolers, like a Windforce, will be able to maintain clocks). *When adjusted for the driver difference (by comparing the stock 980 Ti scores from both tests) of 2%, the stock 1080 was 12% faster than the 1400 MHz 980 Ti,* and 34% faster than a stock 980 Ti.
> 
> 1440p FPS Techpowerup
> 361 Driver 365 Driver
> 980 Ti 980 Ti (1400) 980 Ti 1080 (1800)
> 
> Anno 36.70 46.50 36.60 53.90
> AC: S 42.40 49.30 42.30 55.40
> BF3 102.40 123.00 102.10 137.30
> BF4 73.90 87.20 74.20 100.50
> B: AK 90.00 107.20 89.70 115.90
> COD:BO3 48.70 62.30 50.30 71.80
> Crysis 3 39.00 44.60 38.70 51.30
> FO 4 80.60 94.80 89.10 104.50
> GTA 5 65.70 80.10 68.00 91.60
> JC3 70.30 82.60 68.50 95.50
> R6: S 92.60 108.00 90.60 123.50
> W3 41.70 51.90 53.10 73.40
> 
> AVG 65.33 78.13 66.93 89.55
> 
> 1080 vs 980 Ti @ stock 1.34 +34%
> 980 Ti (365) vs 980 Ti (361) 1.02 +2%
> 1080 vs 980 Ti @ 1400 1.15 +15%
> 1080 vs 980 Ti @ 1400 (365) 1.12 +12%


Which jives pretty well with the benchmarks we saw from Hardwareluxx ie a 980 Ti @ 1500/8000 is about on par with a stock 1080.

And since their 1080 sample OC'd to 2114 (roughly an 18.5% OC if we take 1783 as the baseline), and because you never get 1:1 scaling with OC, yeah it makes sense that Hardwareluxx's 1080 @ 2114/11520 is about 15% faster than a 980 Ti @ 1500/8000, averaged over 4 games. The numbers definitely do work out pretty nicely.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> *Explain this please:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll wait.


Yes, your one borked review example totally refutes my math. Excellent retort. I'm so embarrassed.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> *The average actual clock speed for the 1080 under normal testing is 1667 MHz.*
> 
> The average actual clock speed for the 1080 with maxed temp and power sliders is 1785 Mhz.
> 
> It's all written right there in the review which you ignore while making up your own numbers.


Out of the box, that is well below the specified 1733 MHz boost clock...


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Yes, your one borked review example totally refutes my math. Excellent retort. I'm so embarrassed.


If this benchmark was a person then your post would be pure Ad Hominen, and we know why people resort to these









That benchmark is a real game, real scenario, real performance you, I and everyone here will get, it doesn't get more accurate than that, the only reason you don't like it is because the Titan X and 980Ti are shown to be faster than a Boosted 1080.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> That benchmark is a real game, real scenario, real performance you, I and everyone here will get, it doesn't get more accurate than that, the only reason you don't like it is because the Titan X and 980Ti are shown to be faster than a Boosted 1080.


I don't care either way, but I'm guessing the reason you like it is because it does show that? It's one game, on one review, and it doesn't in any way refute the data that shows, on average, the 1080 being more than 10% faster than a 1400 MHz 980 Ti. Just like the Fury X performing like a GTX 960 in Project Cars doesn't prove that the Fury X is slower than a GTX 960. Cherry pick all you want, but you aren't showing anything other than your personal agenda.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Here is the first two AIB GTX 980Ti cards after reference GTX 980Ti launched.
> Gigabyte G1: $40 more than MSRP
> MSI Gaming: $30 more than MSRP
> 
> Both around 15-20% faster than reference.
> These could arrive for *$730-$740*


FTFY

This is what you should expect below $699



Don't expect anything at $599 with high quality components...


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Out of the box, that is well below the specified 1733 MHz boost clock...


I know that you know why that is but others are probably wondering.

1607 MHz is the guaranteed clock.

1733 MHz is only guaranteed if temperature and power are within the limit set by the bios.

As mentioned previously, these guys have their 1080 inside a case while most others run an open bunch.

Their results are just as valid as anyone else though because all the cards go in the case for the test.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I don't care either way, but I'm guessing the reason you like it is because it does show that? It's one game, on one review, and it doesn't in any way refute the data that shows, on average, the 1080 being more than 10% faster than a 1400 MHz 980 Ti. Just like the Fury X performing like a GTX 960 in Project Cars doesn't prove that the Fury X is slower than a GTX 960. Cherry pick all you want, but you aren't showing anything other than your personal agenda.


Meh I think the funny part is, as I pointed out in this post:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Which jives pretty well with the benchmarks we saw from Hardwareluxx ie a 980 Ti @ 1500/8000 is about on par with a stock 1080.
> 
> And since their 1080 sample OC'd to 2114 (roughly an 18.5% OC if we take 1783 as the baseline), and because you never get 1:1 scaling with OC, yeah it makes sense that Hardwareluxx's 1080 @ 2114/11520 is about 15% faster than a 980 Ti @ 1500/8000, averaged over 4 games. The numbers definitely do work out pretty nicely.


But as you said, cherry picking is the order of the day when you only want to believe your version of the reality.


----------



## zealord

Also I think IleakStuff is from northern europe or something isn't he?

So 599€ is absolutely not happening. The Founders Edition is 789€ ($900~).

I don't think GTX 1080 with good customs designs for a reasonable price are happening for us yurops









Maybe once VEGA drops


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> FTFY
> 
> This is what you should expect below $699
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect anything at $599 with high quality components...


Agreed. I have a feeling a lot of $599 gtx 1080 are going to suffer from coil whine and abysmal cooling.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Agreed. I have a feeling a lot of $599 gtx 1080 are going to suffer from coil whine and abysmal cooling.


Most of the huge aib coolers are screwed on with the 4 holes by the gpu. Given the layout of the 1080 ref pcb just about any aftermaket vga cooler will do. Let's say I paid for an evga sc+ that's usually a good 50 to 60 over the base price and the same ref pcb. I could just buy a vga cooler for that and oc myself. Actually would do better than the lower end of acx coolers.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I know that you know why that is but others are probably wondering.
> 
> 1607 MHz is the guaranteed clock.
> 
> 1733 MHz is only guaranteed if temperature and power are within the limit set by the bios.
> 
> As mentioned previously, these guys have their 1080 inside a case while most others run an open bunch.
> 
> Their results are just as valid as anyone else though because all the cards go in the case for the test.


That's what I've been saying all along in all these posts, the 1080 can't realistically reach those high frequencies most people believe, and with frequencies of 1.7GHz and below the 1080FE is still inside what a realistically average 980Ti can do.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I don't care either way, but I'm guessing the reason you like it is because it does show that? It's one game, on one review, and it doesn't in any way refute the data that shows, on average, the 1080 being more than 10% faster than a 1400 MHz 980 Ti. Just like the Fury X performing like a GTX 960 in Project Cars doesn't prove that the Fury X is slower than a GTX 960. Cherry pick all you want, but you aren't showing anything other than your personal agenda.


Most reviews don't even make clear what frequencies are the 980Tis running when comparing both the 1080 and the 980Ti, and the reviews that does mention this fun fact they show a weak 1300MHz-1350MHz 980Ti against a Max 100% Fan, Open Case turbo jumbo 1080FE running at 1.9GHz which is not a faithful representation of the facts, starting with the fact that when inside a PC case, even at 100% Fan speed the card will throttle at just 1.8GHz with almost 70 decibels of noise, that's insane.

Feel free to post any 1500MHz 980Ti/Titan X against a Max real 1080 OC at 1.8GHz.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Most reviews don't even make clear what frequencies are the 980Tis running when comparing both the 1080 and the 980Ti, and the reviews that does mention this fun fact they show a weak 1300MHz-1350MHz 980Ti against a Max 100% Fan, Open Case turbo jumbo 1080FE running at 1.9GHz which is not a faithful representation of the facts, starting with the fact that when inside a PC case, even at 100% Fan speed the card will throttle at just 1.8GHz with almost 70 decibels of noise, that's insane.
> 
> Feel free to post any 1500MHz 980Ti/Titan X against a Max real 1080 OC at 1.8GHz.


I feel that nv already put a very high clock on the 1080. Even on a classy I'd be surprised to see past 2250. Of which 2000 to 2250 might net you maybe 3 fps.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The used all the clock speed for stock performance, as many speculated would happen before launch. They left a lot of performance on the table with Maxwell by clocking it lower than necessary, similar to AMD and the 7970.


Maxwell/Pascal look to have the same OC head room using the stock bios/reference cooler. just check the reviews for the 980Ti when it was released.. you might not find even one that hit 1500 stable....


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Nvidia fans, they boast about 1500MHz, then when it no longer suits Nvidia's new product that number will get down to 1200MHz.
> 
> The 1080 will be a great card when it finally releases and I don't mean a paper launch release. The FE can't even overclock to 1900MHz when inside a PC case at 100% Fan speed, and with auto fan speeds it won't even get to 1700MHz beyond a couple minutes unless you use an open case.
> 
> For me the 1080 haven't released yet, this FE is only the scam money grub edition, people already have 1080FE performance and it's called 980Ti, max OC vs max OC a reference 980Ti can easily get 1400-1450MHz while a 1080 have so much trouble at 1700MHz, people selling their aftermarket 980Tis for a FE 1080 won't be happy, unless they love the sound of jet engines while gaming, and even then they might find that their custom 980Ti performed just the same but without the jet turbines.


You sound so, disgruntled, have a coke and a smile dude...


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I don't care either way, but I'm guessing the reason you like it is because it does show that? It's one game, on one review, and it doesn't in any way refute the data that shows, on average, the 1080 being more than 10% faster than a 1400 MHz 980 Ti. Just like the Fury X performing like a GTX 960 in Project Cars doesn't prove that the Fury X is slower than a GTX 960. Cherry pick all you want, but you aren't showing anything other than your personal agenda.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Most reviews don't even make clear what frequencies are the 980Tis running when comparing both the 1080 and the 980Ti, and the reviews that does mention this fun fact they show a weak 1300MHz-1350MHz 980Ti against a Max 100% Fan, Open Case turbo jumbo 1080FE running at 1.9GHz which is not a faithful representation of the facts, starting with the fact that when inside a PC case, even at 100% Fan speed the card will throttle at just 1.8GHz with almost 70 decibels of noise, that's insane.
> 
> Feel free to post any 1500MHz 980Ti/Titan X against a Max real 1080 OC at 1.8GHz.


easy guys. i did post some cherry picked benches to







iLeak(tears) but i guess he missed the part where a 1.5Ghz was beating a 1080 in 5 of 6 games.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Slapping a water block for a single PCIe 6 pin power 700$ card with poor components and VRMs? I'd like to think the average OCN user is smarter than that
> 
> I can show you 1440MHz reference 980Tis, but for what is worth it's still irrelevant because today we have aftermarket 980Tis, that's what we the consumers can and will buy.
> 
> See, when the reference 980Ti launched it absolutely smashed and obliterated even the highest of all custom 780Tis/Titans overclocks without even trying, it didn't mattered if the cooler was poor, or if it could only achieve 1400-1450MHz overclocks, it didn't mattered because Max OC aftermarket 780Ti vs Even a stock 980Ti reference the performance for Maxwell was incredibly superior.
> 
> The 1080FE unlike the 980Ti reference can't compete against Aftermarket previous gen cards like the reference 980Ti could, the 1080FE can't even compete against a custom 980Ti in real life usage while costing much more, I don't understand how you can't see this.


Fun Fact: an OCed 980 can be as fast as a stock 980Ti...


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Feel free to post any 1500MHz 980Ti/Titan X against a Max real 1080 OC at 1.8GHz.


I just posted one with a 980 Ti at 1400 MHz and a 1080 at 1800 MHz. I'm sure you can extrapolate from that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Maxwell/Pascal look to have the same OC head room using the stock bios/reference cooler. just check the reviews for the 980Ti when it was released.. you might not find even one that hit 1500 stable....


I checked the other day, and Anandtech's ran at 1477 and Guru3d had one above 1400 as well. Not sure what it took to get them there though, but I think the reference PCB was fine for overclocking, even if the cooler held it back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> easy guys. i did post some cherry picked benches to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iLeak(tears) but i guess he missed the part where a 1.5Ghz was beating a 1080 in 5 of 6 games.


Really depends on what speeds the stock card is able to actually maintain. I said earlier, but my big question is whether that's a deficiency with the FE cooler that custom coolers will easily fix, or a problem with the BIOS/power delivery/thermal density that may be more difficult to overcome.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Maxwell/Pascal look to have the same OC head room using the stock bios/reference cooler. just check the reviews for the 980Ti when it was released.. you might not find even one that hit 1500 stable....


They went from 1000MHz to 1400MHz stable, which is a 40% Overclock.

The GTX 1080 goes from 1600MHz to 1800MHz, not a 40% Overclock.

Both cards running their reference PCB and cooling.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I know that you know why that is but others are probably wondering.
> 
> 1607 MHz is the guaranteed clock.
> 
> 1733 MHz is only guaranteed if temperature and power are within the limit set by the bios.
> 
> As mentioned previously, *these guys have their 1080 inside a case* while most others run an open bunch.


As it should be since the individuals who purchase these cards will have a case and not an open test bench.

It is worth discussing that the GTX 1080 is the only card from Nvidia that has failed to maintain specified boost clocks in typical gaming conditions right out of the box. Considering that it is the most expensive card released, outside of the Titan branding, by Nvidia...


----------



## jprovido

i don't like what I'm reading with the gtx 1080 but i can't stand my gtx 970 anymore at 1440p 144hz. it's gonna take a lot for me to resist to wait for the custom cooler 1080's


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Most reviews don't even make clear what frequencies are the 980Tis running when comparing both the 1080 and the 980Ti, and the reviews that does mention this fun fact they show a weak 1300MHz-1350MHz 980Ti against a Max 100% Fan, Open Case turbo jumbo 1080FE running at 1.9GHz which is not a faithful representation of the facts, starting with the fact that when inside a PC case, even at 100% Fan speed the card will throttle at just 1.8GHz with almost 70 decibels of noise, that's insane.
> 
> Feel free to post any 1500MHz 980Ti/Titan X against a Max real 1080 OC at 1.8GHz.


http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/geforce-gtx-1080-test/12/#diagramm-gigabyte-gtx-980-ti-gaming-oc-vs-gtx-1080-oc-benchmark-part-1

It's right there in the review you keep referring to.

They overclocked the gigabyte 980 Ti to just over 1500 MHz actual clock.

The 1080 fluctuated between 1780 to 1870 MHz with it's overclock.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Fun Fact: an OCed 980 can be as fast as a stock 980Ti...


*[citation needed]*


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Fun Fact: an OCed 980 can be as fast as a stock 980Ti...


We're comparing OC 980Ti against OC 1080.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> You sound so, smile dude...


Following your recommendation I will proceed to laugh at your very innaccurate post about the 980








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/geforce-gtx-1080-test/12/#diagramm-gigabyte-gtx-980-ti-gaming-oc-vs-gtx-1080-oc-benchmark-part-1
> 
> It's right there in the review you keep referring to.
> 
> They overclocked the gigabyte 980 Ti to just over 1500 MHz actual clock.
> 
> The 1080 fluctuated between 1780 to 1870 MHz with it's overclock.


Seriously? A 980Ti OCed to a very minimal 1325MHz against a topped out 1.82GHz 1080? Which btw would require an open test bench with 100% fan speeds on the 1080 because of how high of an Overclock that is IF those numbers were even estable at all without the dips/stuttering seeing by other review sites when pushing the clocks.

I don't know, can't put my finger on it but I think something's off. /s

Give me a 1500MHz 980Ti against a topped out Air Cooled reference 1080, since Maxwell does Overclock way better than Pascal (At least for now) when talking about porcentual increments, that's where the 980Ti really shines, let alone the Titan X.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> As it should be since the individuals who purchase these cards will have a case and not an open test bench.
> 
> It is worth discussing that the GTX 1080 is the only card from Nvidia that has failed to maintain specified boost clocks in typical gaming conditions right out of the box. Considering that it is the most expensive card released, outside of the Titan branding, by Nvidia...


Fair point. But that would mean it's also worth discussing how the throttling 1080 still managed to be 28% faster than a stock 980 Ti in the same case running the same tests.


----------



## jprovido

seems like the temps are holding it back. it seems like it's good to wait for other coolers


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> They went from 1000MHz to 1400MHz stable, which is a 40% Overclock.
> 
> The GTX 1080 goes from 1600MHz to 1800MHz, not a 40% Overclock.
> 
> Both cards running their reference PCB and cooling.


Now you are exaggerating, you are saying that the 1080 is only able to OC to 1.8G? what happened to the 2.0-2.1G clocks that I saw?


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> But that would mean it's also worth discussing how the throttling 1080 still managed to be 28% faster than a stock *980 Ti* in the same case running the same tests.


Still not sure why everyone is fixated on the cut down GM200 as comparison for the GP104.

As i stated weeks ago:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> As expected, under 10% performance deltas between new "top tier" midgrade chip and previous generation top tier chip.
> 
> Anyone expecting GTX 980 prices for this card is delusional.


As much as everyone raves about the performance, the 1080 performs marginally better than the Titan X. The GTX 980 had better performance deltas over the GTX 780 Ti.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

soooooo let me get this straight




and nvidia wants to charge $699 for this? Yeah right


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Still not sure why everyone is fixated on the cut down GM200 as comparison for the GP104.
> 
> As i stated weeks ago:
> As much as everyone raves about the performance, the 1080 performs marginally better than the Titan X. The GTX 980 had better performance deltas over the GTX 780 Ti.


Lol, really? https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GeForce_GTX_980_G1_Gaming/27.html .. https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080/26.html


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Now you are exaggerating, you are saying that the 1080 is only able to OC to 1.8G? what happened to the 2.0-2.1G clocks that I saw?


Which ones? The 100% Fan speed using Turbo 3.0 to reach 2GHz for less than 2 minutes before downclocking in an open case bench? Or the water cooled 1080? All reviewers that bench the 1080 have found that the card can't even maintain the Turbo Clocks of 1733MHz consistently for more than a few minutes, let alone 1.8GHz.


----------



## Krgwow

this discussion will not exist when GTX 1080 Classy, Lightning, etc... comes out.... bet 2.100 Ghz+ easily


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> this discussion will not exist when GTX 1080 Classy, Lightning, etc... comes out.... bet 2.100 Ghz+ easly


By that time big daddy would be out bro XD, i be there too to criticize the price as well it should be like 1.3k at least


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> i don't like what I'm reading with the gtx 1080 but i can't stand my gtx 970 anymore at 1440p 144hz. it's gonna take a lot for me to resist to wait for the custom cooler 1080's


There's nothing not to like about the 1080, because it's a great card albeit the price is too high. Also, keep in mind that many AMD fanboys are here posting content that suits them to downplay its worth. The 1080 is the most powerful single card solution at this time and we've only seen the reference model (FE).


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Which ones? The 100% Fan speed using Turbo 3.0 to reach 2GHz for less than 2 minutes before downclocking in an open case bench? Or the water cooled 1080? All reviewers that bench the 1080 have found that the card can't even maintain the Turbo Clocks of 1733MHz consistently for more than a few minutes, let alone 1.8GHz.


Okay, get yourself a Titan X, or, 980Ti, reference of course. OC both, then, bench. both cards will also clock down due to heat. I would know, I had both....


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> soooooo let me get this straight
> 
> and nvidia wants to charge $699 for this? Yeah right


You do realize that those results have the Titan at 1500 MHz overclocked and the 1080 running factory clocks right?


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Okay, get yourself a Titan X, or, 980Ti, reference of course. OC both, then, bench. both cards will also clock down due to heat. I would know, I had both....


You kidding? 1500MHz is basically Average with currently available 980Tis without any throttling and without the Jet Engines sounding in the background. You could have made that argument about the Titan X, but then the Titan X at 1500MHz would be 8% Faster than an OCed 1080, although to be Fair a 1500MHz Titan X would be as rare as a 1600MHz or so 980Ti.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Which ones? The 100% Fan speed using Turbo 3.0 to reach 2GHz for less than 2 minutes before downclocking in an open case bench? Or the water cooled 1080? All reviewers that bench the 1080 have found that the card can't even maintain the Turbo Clocks of 1733MHz consistently for more than a few minutes, let alone 1.8GHz.


The +200mhz is on the base clock, not on the boost clock. So max +200 mhz OC has higher boost clock than 1800.

But regarding the throttling

Here is a reviewer playing doom on 2ghz clocks and 97% gpu usage, he says it never throttled lower with fanspeed @70%. Not sure how long he kept playing and if temp really did not exceed the 82c, at 83c and up its starts to throttle. Too edgy but its not like it throttles after 2 minutes.

It sure does throttles on auto fan, which sucks, no one wants to play constant 70% fanspeed.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> The +200mhz is on the base clock, not on the boost clock. So max +200 mhz OC has higher boost clock than 1800.
> 
> But regarding the throttling
> 
> Here is a reviewer playing doom on 2ghz clocks and 97% gpu usage, he says it never throttled lower with fanspeed @70%
> It throttles on auto fan, which sucks too, no one wants to play constant 70% fanspeed.


Fun fact, they ran Doom capped at 60 FPS, after they uncapped the Framerate they ran the game shy above 2 minutes, very convenient given how reviewers have found that the card starts to throttle even at 100% fan speed after a minimum of 3 minutes to a maximum of 10, more so when not used in an open test Bench.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> As i stated weeks ago:
> As much as everyone raves about the performance, the 1080 performs marginally better than the Titan X. The GTX 980 had better performance deltas over the GTX 780 Ti.


At launch the stock 980 was less than 10% ahead of the stock 780 Ti. The stock 1080 is considerably more than 10% ahead of a stock Titan X.


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems like the temps are holding it back. it seems like it's good to wait for other coolers


Nice video. The voltage mdding seems like a real hassle. I guess people need to watch out for 80 deg treshold. Last thing you want is to have breaks every half an hour on your gaming sessions. But most likely a custom fan profile is enough.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Fun fact, they ran Doom capped at 60 FPS, after they uncapped the Framerate they ran the game shy above 2 minutes, very convenient given how reviewers have found that the card starts to throttle even at 100% fan speed after a min of 3 minutes to 10 minutes top.


did u even watch this video? Nothing capped at 60 fps here...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> You kidding? 1500MHz is basically Average with currently available 980Tis without any throttling and without the Jet Engines sounding in the background. You could have made that argument about the Titan X, but then the Titan X at 1500MHz would be 8% Faster than an OCed 1080.


Lol, are you even paying attention? I said REFERENCE 980Ti, you know, as if you bought it from nVidia...cooler and all. anyways, only a handful of people will even buy a reference 1080. most sales will be the aftermarket ones. just like the 970/980/980Ti.....I am just a little sad that all of my HOF benching positions are going by the wayside once these cards hit. but, then, all of those were done on air...


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Lol, really? https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GeForce_GTX_980_G1_Gaming/27.html .. https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080/26.html





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> At launch the stock 980 was less than 10% ahead of the stock 780 Ti. The stock 1080 is considerably more than 10% ahead of a stock Titan X.


I suppose we should only fixate on overclocking when it fits our agenda


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Lol, are you even paying attention? I said REFERENCE 980Ti, you know, as if you bought it from nVidia...cooler and all. anyways, only a handful of people will even buy a reference 1080. most sales will be the aftermarket ones. just like the 970/980/980Ti.....


The thing is, a Reference 980Ti would still blow away the previous gen cards, like the 780Ti no matter the Aftermarket PCB or cooling on them.

The 1080 can't do that, it can only beat a reference 980Ti, which is sad.

Btw you'd be crazy to think only a handful of people would buy a reference 1080, especially because it'll be quite some times before we see the first Aftermarket 1080s, and they will be even WORSE than this FE.

Although when the times comes for a real Aftermarket cooling solution with an improved PCB you can be sure it'll cost north of 800$, and I'm not talking about the Lightning or KingP|n, those will prob. hover around 1K$, I'd argue the 1080 Reference sales will be higher than you think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> did u even watch this video? Nothing capped at 60 fps here...


Take a second to breath, take a big breath, then calmly go back to my post and Re-Read it piece by piece.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> You do realize that those results have the Titan at 1500 MHz overclocked and the 1080 running factory clocks right?


Well yes but we also know gain% with overclocks is not that big with pascal we have seen samples of pascal running at 2.2ghz with very poor gains. so we are looking at 14% at most..

So yeah i or we know about it.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Take a second to breath, take a big breath, then calmly go back to my post and Re-Read it piece by piece.


lol are u talking to yourself? maybe u should Re-read. U are saying exactly the opposite of what is in the video of the reviewer, he playes doom uncapped and without throttling. U just assumed i was posting about the doom showcase from Nvidia and then replied with crap
What ever lol.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> The thing is, a Reference 980Ti would still blow away the previous gen cards, like the 780Ti no matter the Aftermarket PCB or cooling on them.
> 
> The 1080 can't do that, it can only beat a reference 980Ti, which is sad.
> 
> Btw you'd be crazy to think only a handful of people would buy a reference 1080, especially because it'll be quite some times before we see the first Aftermarket 1080s, and they will be even WORSE than this FE.
> 
> Although when the times comes for a real Aftermarket cooling solution with an improved PCB you can be sure it'll cost north of 800$, and I'm not talking about the Lightning or KingP|n, those will prob. hover around 1K$, I'd argue the 1080 Reference sales will be higher than you think.
> Take a second to breath, take a big breath, then calmly go back to my post and Re-Read it piece by piece.


"The thing is, a Reference 980Ti would still blow away the previous gen cards, like the 780Ti ...", Lol, and, hopefully, the 1080Ti will do the same to the 980Ti? everything else you said is either you speculating, or, it's your wish....


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> I suppose we should only fixate on overclocking when it fits our agenda


At this point all we have is launch data for the 1080, so if you are saying the 980 was better than the 780 Ti I figured it was only fair to use launch data for the 980 as well. A month from now when we have custom 1080s we can readdress it.


----------



## carlhil2

Dudes need to stop dreaming. the 980 didn't put the spanking on the 780Ti as the 1080 has done to the 980Ti, ........you guys do need to revisit the launch day reviews for the 980 if you really think this...


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> lol are u talking to yourself? maybe u should Re-read. U are saying exactly the opposite of what is in the video of the reviewer, he playes doom uncapped and without throttling.
> What ever lol.


It doesn't seem like he watched the video you posted, because he is going on about another video that was released shortly after the NDA got lifted and not the one by HardwareCanucks.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> "The thing is, a Reference 980Ti would still blow away the previous gen cards, like the 780Ti ...", Lol, and, hopefully, the 1080Ti will do the same to the 980Ti?


If the 1080 will already cost 799$ for decent Aftermarket Designs how much will the 1080Ti be? You don't see Nvidia replaced the 980Ti with the 1080 because of the pricing scheme? They're in the same segment now, the 1080Ti will probably sport a Titan Scheme Price if this goes on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> lol are u talking to yourself? maybe u should Re-read. U are saying exactly the opposite of what is in the video of the reviewer, he playes doom uncapped and without throttling. U just assumed i was posting about the doom showcase from Nvidia and then replied with crap
> What ever lol.


Reading is not your forte, so I will help you.

Go to Doom's video:




1-) Notice how the game is running capped at 60 FPS, this goes on until minute 1:50

2-) Notice how they uncap the FPS, minute 1:50

3-) Notice how the game runs uncapped through a total of 2:50 minutes

I know the next steps are extremely hard, but try.

4-) Go read reviews for the 1080, Computerbase, Nexus, PCPer and others, notice how the card can't even mantain 1733MHz under standard scenarios, and how it throttles down after minutes (Up to 10 minutes) with unreliable clocks.
5-) See how 1800MHz is already too much for this card unless you're running 100% Turbo Engine 70 Decibels fan speeds, on an Open case, and would still downclock after 10 minutes.

Profit: Congratulations! Now you are well informed.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Dudes need to stop dreaming. the 980 didn't put the spanking on the 780Ti as the 1080 has done to the 980Ti, ........you guys do need to revisit the launch day reviews for the 980 if you really think this...


I remember the 980 being a sidegrade and it only getting faster after some driver updates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> It doesn't seem like he watched the video you posted, because he is going on about another video that was released shortly after the NDA got lifted and not the one by HardwareCanucks.


Guess so but when i asked if he even watched the video he went all yoga

EDIT

Look at the post above, he still doesnt get it... speechless


----------



## rck1984

Definitely sticking to my custom water-cooled 1585/8550 GTX980Ti here, no way I'm going to pay about 800 euro and another 120 euro for a waterblock for such minor (if any) upgrade. I'm going to stick to my current card and wait for the new Ti to release or maybe even buy another 980ti.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> You kidding? 1500MHz is basically Average with currently available 980Tis without any throttling and without the Jet Engines sounding in the background. You could have made that argument about the Titan X, but then the Titan X at 1500MHz would be 8% Faster than an OCed 1080, although to be Fair a 1500MHz Titan X would be as rare as a 1600MHz or so 980Ti.


Titan X at 1500 MHz 8% faster than a OC 1080?

You do realize we have links a few pages back with a 1500 MHx Titan X vs a stock 1080 from PCGH right?

1440p

The average fps for a 1500 MHz Titan across 6 games was 68.2

The average for a out of the box stock 1080 was 62.2

So the Titan X at 1500 MHz is 10% faster than a stock 1080.

Yet you say the Titan X is 8% faster than an overclocked 1080.

But once again, you will have zero proof of the numbers you claim.


----------



## traxtech

So tell me again why people are comparing a 1500mhz Titan X to a stock 1080?


----------



## carlhil2

Thing is, some are fixated on the price of the FE card, yet, even if nVIDIA released the card at $550.00, some would end up buying aftermarket cards that cost $600-$900, [depending on that ASIC, Lol], without batting an eye...


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> I remember the 980 being a sidegrade and it only getting faster after some driver updates
> Guess so but when i asked if he even watched the video he went all yoga
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Look at the post above, he still doesnt get it... speechless


Haha, I know my dude.


----------



## superkyle1721

This thread has seriously turned into a pissing match. Unless I am missing something myself he is referring to voltage throttling that occurs when the core speed drops down. This is not thermal throttling. Voltage throttling works on a voltage/boost table. When you overclock a card the value that the voltage throttle drops the core down to will be higher than that of a stock card even though both are throttled. I may be wrong but it seems this is what he is missing here in his arguments and why it's incorrect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> So tell me again why people are comparing a 1500mhz Titan X to a stock 1080?


Because 1080s can't Overclock higher than 1.8GHz reliably without downclocking unless you watercool them, and even then you're voltage throttled.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Dudes need to stop dreaming. the 980 didn't put the spanking on the 780Ti as the 1080 has done to the 980Ti, ........you guys do need to revisit the launch day reviews for the 980 if you really think this...


It was 5-10% faster but OCed a lot better Reference vs Reference. It was $150 less then GTX780 Ti while GTX1080 is $50 more then GTX980 Ti. It was same 28nm process.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> It was 5-10% faster but OCed a lot better Reference vs Reference. It was $150 less then GTX780 Ti while GTX1080 is $50 more then GTX980 Ti. It was same 28nm process.


That pretty much sums up why there is a difference in expectations for a more expensive card on a new process.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> It was 5-10% faster but OCed a lot better Reference vs Reference. It was $150 less then GTX780 Ti while GTX1080 is $50 more then GTX980 Ti. It was same 28nm process.


Again, the price is for one specific model, you know, like the 980Ti had a $900 model, it doesn't make the 980Ti a $900 gpu.....the price is whatever it is that you pay for your aftermarket card, as it's always been..how many guys actually paid $650 for their 980Ti?


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> This thread has seriously turned into a pissing match. Unless I am missing something myself he is referring to voltage throttling that occurs when the core speed drops down. This is not thermal throttling. Voltage throttling works on a voltage/boost table. When you overclock a card the value that the voltage throttle drops the core down to will be higher than that of a stock card even though both are throttled. I may be wrong but it seems this is what he is missing here in his arguments and why it's incorrect.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GTX 1080 *Founders Edition* have 3 problems:
- 82C as throttling point. Interfere with stock (well almost non existent really) and overclock unless you run manual fan RPM at very high %
- 8pin. Works great with stock clocks but is not enough for 2GHz+.
- Voltage tables which blocks the GPU from sticking to overclocks because the cores doesnt get enough voltage. Turbo boost of course also come in and create a bigger mess.


----------



## EightDee8D

Its basically 6xx series again, my 670 used to throttle after 70c, this 1080 throttles after 82c.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> GTX 1080 *Founders Edition* have 3 problems:
> - 82C as throttling point. Interfere with stock and overclock unless you run manual fan RPM at very high %
> - 8pin. Works great with stock clocks but is not enough for 2GHz+.
> - Voltage tables which blocks the GPU from sticking to overclocks because the cores doesnt get enough voltage.


I see you've finally seen the light.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Again, the price is for one specific model, you know, like the 980Ti had a $900 model, it doesn't make the 980Ti a $900 gpu.....the price is whatever it is that you pay for your aftermarket card, as it's always been..


Nvidia themselves have stated that they are "Middle of the Pack" with the Founders Edition, they said you must expect more expensive models, the whole thing was so cringe worthy, you could sense they were actually embarrassed.

https://youtu.be/bNCfn4y8dBw?t=563

Minute 9:23, as a bonus you can hear some fanboys saying they can sell the card at whatever price they want, like they aren't doing that already









Now, there will be 599$ 1080s but my best bet would be that they will either be sporting GDDR5 or they will have even less clocks than the reference card, or even more throttling with worse cooling and Voltage management (I don't know how worse it can get from 5+1 VRMs)

But you can't honestly be expecting an aftermarket 599$ card that will perform the same as a FE, at leas not until GP102 launches.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> So tell me again why people are comparing a 1500mhz Titan X to a stock 1080?


Because we have someone in this thread pulling numbers out of thin air instead of using numbers published by reputable sources.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> I see you've finally seen the light.
> Nvidia themselves have stated that they are "Middle of the Pack" with the Founders Edition, they said you must expect more expensive models, the whole thing was so cringe worthy, you could sense they were actually embarrassed.
> 
> https://youtu.be/bNCfn4y8dBw?t=563
> 
> Now, there will be 599$ 1080s but my best bet would be that they will either be sporting GDDR5 or they will have even less clocks than the reference card, or even more throttling with worse cooling and Voltage management (I don't know how worse it can get from 5+1 VRMs)
> 
> But you can't honestly be expecting an aftermarket 599$ card that will perform the same as a FE, at leas not until GP102 launches.


Those "cheap" 1080s would be perfect, "cheap" alternative for water cooling....also, changing the ram? Lol...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Because we have someone in this thread pulling numbers out of thin air instead of using numbers published by reputable sources.


Like the topic creator claiming all way up to 40% increases?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Greatest increase we had over many years. GTX 680 was only 25% faster than GTX 580.
> *Now we are up to almost 40% over GTX 980Ti*. And we are speaking about beating a 600mm2 monster GPU by that much.
> 
> Seriously impressive. Nvidia will sell these like hotcakes


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> GTX 1080 *Founders Edition* have 3 problems:
> - 82C as throttling point. Interfere with stock (well almost non existent really) and overclock unless you run manual fan RPM at very high %
> - 8pin. Works great with stock clocks but is not enough for 2GHz+.
> - Voltage tables which blocks the GPU from sticking to overclocks because the cores doesnt get enough voltage. Turbo boost of course also come in and create a bigger mess.


You can increase the 82C limit with precision


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Like the topic creator claiming all way up to 40% increases?


Good point, make that two of them.

And despite being shown that they are wrong multiple times, it just keeps going.


----------



## carlhil2

Like I said, if the AIB that you went with charged $700 for, say, the Classified, regardless what nVIDIA had priced the 1080, you would pay it. I just don't get it. someone, help me...oh, and, all of the guys rocking reference 980Tis, raise your hands and go "hoooooo..", Lol


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> You can increase the 82C limit with precision


I think one of the reviews showed it still throttling there though, so either it didn't take or it has hard-coded throttle points like Kepler.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I think one of the reviews showed it still throttling there though, so either it didn't take or it has hard-coded throttle points like Kepler.


Probably it's throttling because of the power limit on the bios


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Those "cheap" 600$ 1080s would be perfect, "cheap" alternative for water cooling....


I'll quote my self, something I said before in this thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Slapping a water block in a single PCIe 8 pin power card with poor components and 5+1VRMs? I'd like to think the average OCN user is smarter than that.


Also, even if it isn't already obvious, you're still bottlenecked by the voltages on this card, you shouldn't expect a cheaper 600$ to be any better, 700-740$ if you slap a Water Cooler on it.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> I'll quote my self, something I said before in this thread.
> Also, even if it isn't already obvious, you're still bottlenecked by the voltages on this card, you shouldn't expect a cheaper 599$ to be any better.


Yup, and, a bunch of you guys, like myself, are doing nothing but speculating. but, hey, in about 2 weeks, we will see what is what....also, I was refering to guys who want the cheapest because of costs and whatnot. I was planning aftermarket all of the way, so, I knew that I was going to be paying more than the average...


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Like the topic creator claiming all way up to 40% increases?


You really like to keep on going in circles dont you?


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Because we have someone in this thread pulling numbers out of thin air instead of using numbers published by reputable sources.


That's not the only thing that person is doing. Read the conversation he had with jezzer a few pages back.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> So tell me again why people are comparing a 1500mhz Titan X to a stock 1080?
> 
> 
> 
> Because we have someone in this thread pulling numbers out of thin air instead of using numbers published by reputable sources.
Click to expand...

so i take it you didn't see the benchmarks?


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> so i take it you didn't see the benchmarks?


People will see what they want to see









Like those saying the 1080FE Overclocks to 2GHz


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> so i take it you didn't see the benchmarks?


Which ones? We've seen a few.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> People will see what they want to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like those saying the 1080FE Overclocks to 2GHz


It does with high fan speed and most likely 3-5 mins in. HWC test Doom @ 2GHz with 70% fan speed and hit 82C mark. Was less then 5 min though. If it was 10-15 mins card would probably throttle even with 70% fan speed.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> GTX 1080 *Founders Edition* have 3 problems:
> *- 82C as throttling point. Interfere with stock (well almost non existent really) and overclock unless you run manual fan RPM at very high %[
> - 8pin. Works great with stock clocks but is not enough for 2GHz+.*
> - Voltage tables which blocks the GPU from sticking to overclocks because the cores doesnt get enough voltage. Turbo boost of course also come in and create a bigger mess.


STOP

This is patently false. Unfortunately my other detailed post in the HardOCP overclocking thread got deleted (because I guess the truth hurts), so I'll just lay it out again.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/nvidia_geforce_gtx_1080_review,29.html
Quote:


> We applied the following settings:
> 
> Temp Target 95 Degrees C
> CPU clock +200 MHz
> Mem clock +500 MHz
> Voltage up-to 1.1v
> *FAN RPM 60 %*
> 
> Core Clock: 1807 MHz
> *Boost Clock: 1950~2065 MHz*
> Memory Clock: 5500/11000 MHz


https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080/30.html
Quote:


> Overclocking results listed in this section are *achieved with the default fan and voltage settings* as defined in the VGA BIOS. We choose this approach as it is the most realistic scenario for most users.
> 
> Maximum overclock of our sample is +453 MHz to the GPU's base clock, *which increases max Boost from 1898 MHz to 2114 MHz (11% overclock),* and 1450 MHz on the memory (16% overclock).


http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/72619-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-review-24.html
Quote:


> Well that isn't all that shabby now is it? After more than two hours working on Precision the core was able to hit *a constant Boost speed of 2126MHz*, representing a pretty shocking 400MHz+ overclock when compared to the standard load results I achieved. The memory got in on the party as well with a decent showing at 5670MHz. This was all accomplished *while maintaining a fan speed of 55%* which proved to be quiet enough to not disturb gaming sessions.


None of the 3 sites (Guru3D, TechPowerUp, HardwareCanucks) ran the fan at very high RPM, or didn't get over 2GHz because of the single 8 pin. Seriously, stop spreading misinformation.


----------



## carlhil2

Trading a TX for a 1080 is fools gold, Titan X is still a beast...


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> so i take it you didn't see the benchmarks?
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones? We've seen a few.
Click to expand...

well, you commented on them:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> soooooo let me get this straight
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and nvidia wants to charge $699 for this? Yeah right


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> soooooo let me get this straight
> 
> and nvidia wants to charge $699 for this? Yeah right
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that those results have the Titan at 1500 MHz overclocked and the 1080 running factory clocks right?
Click to expand...

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidia-Geforce-Grafikkarte-255598/Specials/Benchmark-Test-Video-1195464/2/#a1

i don't get why some are getting all up tight about comparing an OCed cards to a reference 1080. its simply to tell what performance increases have come with the node shrink (and in some games) GDDR5X.
it was the same with maxwell released - folks compared them with maxxed out kepler cards and the same with kepler/fermi. it's simply extrapolating performance differences. the defensive reaction to it is . . ridiculous.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> well, you commented on them:
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidia-Geforce-Grafikkarte-255598/Specials/Benchmark-Test-Video-1195464/2/#a1
> 
> i don't get why some are getting all up tight about comparing an OCed cards to a reference 1080. its simply to tell what performance increases have come with the node shrink (and in some games) GDDR5X.
> it was the same with maxwell released - folks compared them with maxxed out kepler cards and the same with kepler/fermi. it's simply extrapolating performance differences. the defensive reaction to it is . . ridiculous.


To be honest, this time is different, it's different because the 1080 is priced like a 980Ti not like a 980, and that's kind of terrifying, the implications of it, 1000$ 1080Ti, how much for the Titan?

Yes, the 1080 is generally faster than a 980Ti, just not as fast as many here think, definitely not 20% faster, but 20% more expensive.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> well, you commented on them:
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidia-Geforce-Grafikkarte-255598/Specials/Benchmark-Test-Video-1195464/2/#a1
> 
> i don't get why some are getting all up tight about comparing an OCed cards to a reference 1080. its simply to tell what performance increases have come with the node shrink (and in some games) GDDR5X.
> it was the same with maxwell released - folks compared them with maxxed out kepler cards and the same with kepler/fermi. it's simply extrapolating performance differences. the defensive reaction to it is . . ridiculous.


Not quite sure what you getting at Looniam. If a person looked quickly at the pic provided, he's going to see the a couple overclocked cards at the top. That could cause a person to assume all the cards were overclocked which they were not. As long as a person knows that, whatever reaction they have is fine by me.

The 1500 MHz Titan X vs stock 1080 is no issue either. It's gives us information we didn't have and like you said, we can extrapolate where the 1080 OC would end up vs a 1500 MHz because of seeing how the 1080 can OC in other reviews.

We have a couple users in this thread who keep piling on misinformation to either make the 1080 look better than it is or worse than it is depending on the user. Neither one is giving factual information to people who come to the thread trying to find the truth.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Not quite sure what you getting at Looniam. If a person looked quickly at the pic provided, he's going to see the a couple overclocked cards at the top. That could cause a person to assume all the cards were overclocked which they were not. As long as a person knows that, whatever reaction they have is fine by me.
> 
> The 1500 MHz Titan X vs stock 1080 is no issue either. It's gives us information we didn't have and like you said, we can extrapolate where the 1080 OC would end up vs a 1500 MHz because of seeing how the 1080 can OC in other reviews.
> 
> We have a couple users in this thread who keep piling on misinformation to either make the 1080 look better than it is or worse than it is depending on the user. Neither one is giving factual information to people who come to the thread trying to find the truth.


that's lower case -looniam, please.









i guess i might have taken your "pulling numbers out of thin air" comment wrong; my bad, i didn't mean to jump on you about it.

but unfortunately i doubt there will be enough of a prolonged discussion to really find the truth. as you said (maybe in so many words), one side is down playing the 1080 while the other side is exaggerating the performances increases. nope, can't see it ever getting to the node shrink and the decrease of latency allowing for a faster signal path to increase clock speeds. nope, can't ever see that being discussed.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> that's lower case -looniam, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess i might have taken your "pulling numbers out of thin air" comment wrong; my bad, i didn't mean to jump on you about it.
> 
> but unfortunately i doubt there will be enough of a prolonged discussion to really find the truth. as you said (maybe in so many words), one side is down playing the 1080 while the other side is exaggerating the performances increases. nope, can't see it ever getting to the node shrink and the decrease of latency allowing for a faster signal path to increase clock speeds. nope, can't ever see that being discussed.


I tried.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> This is where I'm hoping Pascal is simply Maxwell on 16nm FF. Looking at the block diagrams, the update from Maxwell to Pascal does seem not all that drastic, certainly not as much of a leap as Fermi to Kepler or even Kepler to Maxwell.
> 
> From left to right: Fermi SM, Kepler SMX, Maxwell SMM, Pascal SM
> 
> 
> 
> You can clearly see the obvious difference between Fermi, Kepler, and Maxwell. But Maxwell and Pascal's SM look really quite similar if you ignore the FP64 (DP) units. Major difference being Pascal is more finely grained (64 shader cores per SM vs Maxwell's 128 shader cores per SMM). I think the L2 cache is larger in Pascal as well and there might be some other updates but you can see the basic design appears to be very similar.


I think the problem is, every time the fanatical comments on both sides start to die down and there's a glimmer of hope that serious, technical discussion can ensue, the flames are somehow stoked again.

It's like a never-ending circus show, and I strongly suspect a few on both sides don't actually want it to end.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> At this point all we have is launch data for the 1080, so if you are saying the 980 was better than the 780 Ti I figured it was only fair to use launch data for the 980 as well. A month from now when we have custom 1080s we can readdress it.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Dudes need to stop dreaming. the 980 didn't put the spanking on the 780Ti as the 1080 has done to the 980Ti, ........you guys do need to revisit the launch day reviews for the 980 if you really think this...


10% gains are now a spanking? Again, the 980 Ti is cut down, would be akin to comparing the GTX 980 to the GTX 780 (non Ti)...

Anandtech:
Quote:


> In practice we're looking at a 31% performance lead over GTX 980 Ti


Tomshardware
Quote:


> GeForce GTX 1080 averages 34%-higher frame rates than the 980 Ti


HardOCP
Quote:


> Think about all that for a minute, just yesterday the GeForce GTX 980 Ti and Radeon R9 Fury X were the best you could buy in video card performance. Now here is the GeForce GTX 1080 (with partner boards possibly cheaper and faster) providing 30% better performance


Guru3D
Quote:


> However the 1080 is faster than the 980 Ti... You really are looking at 20% to 40% performance increases depending on game title and resolution.


We can average this to 30%

Techpowerup
Quote:


> Compared to NVIDIA's GTX 980 Ti, the performance uplift is about 30%


(31+34+30+30+30)/5 = 31% increase = 131% performance of GTX 980 Ti

Preliminary overclock comparisons place the delta closer to 15%. The Titan X is faster than the GTX 980 Ti, albeit not much... I'll wait to see where things stand after the cards are actually available and we have overclock practical overclock results from the community...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10% gains are now a spanking? Again, the 980 Ti is cut down, would be akin to comparing the GTX 980 to the GTX 780 (non Ti)...
> 
> Anandtech:
> Tomshardware
> HardOCP
> Guru3D
> We can average this to 30%
> 
> Techpowerup
> (31+34+30+30+30)/5 = 31% increase = 131% performance of GTX 980 Ti
> 
> Preliminary overclock comparisons place the delta closer to 15%. The Titan X is faster than the GTX 980 Ti, albeit not much... I'll wait to see where things stand after the cards are actually available and we have overclock practical overclock results from the community...


Show me just one review that says the 1080 is "10%" faster than a 980Ti, just one......


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> I tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the problem is, every time the fanatical comments on both sides start to die down and there's a glimmer of hope that serious, technical discussion can ensue, the flames are somehow stoked again.
> 
> It's like a never-ending circus show, and I strongly suspect a few on both sides don't actually want it to end.


Your efforts were not entirely unnoticed! It's just impossible to get a comment in between the ideologues and their sniping. The block diagrams you posted do seem to track with the very generalised notion that Pascal is compute-enhanced Maxwell. That could go a ways towards explaining why overclocked Maxwell high-end can compete in many gaming benchmarks, particularly at higher resolutions. A portion of that 16nm node's improved density is going to compute where Maxwell is built lean, hence the compensating clockspeeds.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Show me just one review that says the 1080 is "10%" faster than a 980Ti, just one......


Seems that reading comprehension is a challenge for you or you just like to fall back on straw man arguments.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Seems that reading comprehension is a challenge for you or you just like to fall back on straw man arguments.


My original comment ."
Dudes need to stop dreaming. the 980 didn't put the spanking on the 780Ti as the 1080 has done to the 980Ti, ........you guys do need to revisit the launch day reviews for the 980 if you really think this...", then, you responded with whatever it is that you were trying to say...I KNOW what I was saying, and, it's a fact...


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Seems that reading comprehension is a challenge for you or you just like to fall back on straw man arguments.


All those benchmarks are done in Open Cases, with 100% Fan speeds and maximum Temp Target.

Show real life benches like ComputerBase where they can't even get past 1.8GHz without the clocks jumping all over the place, at which point a 1080 is by no means 30% faster, not even 15% compared to a mildly to nicely overclocked 980Ti.

Benchmarks that don't use Open Cases, test their GPU for more than 10 minutes to ensure there's no thermal/voltage throttling, and how how estable the clocks are.

The only reviews that have done that aren't putting the 1080 in such good light.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> *All those benchmarks are done in Open Cases, with 100% Fan speeds and maximum Temp Target.*
> 
> Show real life benches like ComputerBase where they can't even get past 1.8GHz without the clocks jumping all over the place, at which point a 1080 is by no means 30% faster, not even 15% compared to a mildly to nicely overclocked 980Ti.
> 
> Benchmarks that don't use Open Cases, test their GPU for more than 10 minutes to ensure there's no thermal/voltage throttling, and how how estable the clocks are.
> 
> The only reviews that have done that aren't putting the 1080 in such good light.


*NO!*

See this post and please stop spreading misinformation.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> All those benchmarks are done in Open Cases, with 100% Fan speeds and maximum Temp Target.
> 
> Show real life benches like ComputerBase where they can't even get past 1.8GHz without the clocks jumping all over the place, at which point a 1080 is by no means 30% faster, not even 15% compared to a mildly to nicely overclocked 980Ti.
> 
> Benchmarks that don't use Open Cases, test their GPU for more than 10 minutes to ensure there's no thermal/voltage throttling, and how how estable the clocks are.
> 
> The only reviews that have done that aren't putting the 1080 in such good light.


So, the 1080 shouldn't be reviewed/benched like the 580/680/780/Titan/780Ti/980/980Ti/Titan X were? ok, NEW RULES...


----------



## 44TZL

Not sure if this came up in this thread already, but Gamersnexus AIO watercooling experiment was to me the most interesting to see what we can expect from OC in the 1080.

Findings that I took from that:
- The founders edition has very inadequate power supply, they had to reduce the memory overclock to get better GPU speeds
- The GPU they had got to 2164Mhz.. but there was only a 1-3fps difference with the card at 2050Mhz (depending on resolution)
- Watercooling made the clock speed much more stable


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> Not sure if this came up in this thread already, but Gamersnexus AIO watercooling experiment was to me the most interesting to see what we can expect from OC in the 1080.
> 
> Findings that I took from that:
> - The founders edition has very inadequate power supply, they had to reduce the memory overclock to get better GPU speeds
> - The GPU they had got to 2164Mhz.. but there was only a 1-3fps difference with the card at 2050Mhz (depending on resolution)
> - Watercooling made the clock speed much more stable


So in their hands, stock vs stock the 1080 FE is only 15% faster than 980 Ti ref in Doom 4K benchmark, with the 1% and 0.1% low FPS actually being almost identical between the two?

Edit: SoM and GTA V both show ~30% delta regardless of resolution.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> My original comment ."
> Dudes need to stop dreaming. the 980 didn't put the spanking on the 780Ti as the 1080 has done to the 980Ti, ........you guys do need to revisit the launch day reviews for the 980 if you really think this...", then, you responded with whatever it is that you were trying to say...


Clearly your original comment on the subject...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Still not sure why everyone is fixated on the cut down GM200 as comparison for the GP104.
> 
> As i stated weeks ago:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> As expected, under 10% performance deltas between new "top tier" midgrade chip and previous generation top tier chip.
> 
> Anyone expecting GTX 980 prices for this card is delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> As much as everyone raves about the performance, the 1080 performs marginally better than the Titan X. The GTX 980 had better performance deltas over the GTX 780 Ti.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, really? https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GeForce_GTX_980_G1_Gaming/27.html .. https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080/26.html
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I KNOW what I was saying, and, it's a fact...


Seems you and I have different understanding of the word fact...


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> *NO!*
> 
> See this post and please stop spreading misinformation.


Fair enough, I just read your post.

Why do they use the Boost Clocks instead of the Core Clock? Which is set to 1807 MHz.

It isn't really estable if you can't maintain those clocks 100% of the time, that's misleading.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Why do they use the Boost Clocks instead of the Core Clock? Which is set to 1807 MHz.
> 
> It isn't really estable if you can't maintain those clocks 100% of the time, that's misleading.


Do you even have a point to make? You just keep rambling about nonsensical rhetoric...


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> So in their hands, stock vs stock the 1080 FE is only 15% faster than 980 Ti ref in Doom 4K benchmark, with the 1% and 0.1% low FPS actually being almost identical between the two?
> 
> Edit: SoM and GTA V both show ~30% delta regardless of resolution.


Yes.. in Doom at 1440p, the low 1% is 6% better in the 1080. Could be the higher memory bandwidth of the 980Ti causing that result at 4K


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Fair enough, I just read your post.
> 
> Why do they use the Boost Clocks instead of the Core Clock? Which is set to 1807 MHz.
> 
> It isn't really estable if you can't maintain those clocks 100% of the time, that's misleading.


They report the in-game boost clock, which is what the card actually runs at when gaming.


----------



## looniam

doom= openGL, no?


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> They report the in-game boost clock, which is what the card actually runs at when gaming.


But how estable are those clocks? All this time I've been basing my opinions off a few reviewers that found that the Boost Clocks wont be estable for more than a few minutes.

Setting up the boost clock to 2.1GHz and having it run for 5 minutes to then downclock back to 1800MHz or less means nothing for us users that need those clocks 100% of the time, I don't see in that review any chart showing if the clocks were jumping around or if they were rock estable.

If you tell me that the card can run at 2.1GHz 100% of the time for 30 minutes then I really need to see some evidence of this, because I find it hard to believe.

2-5 minutes benches with no charts showing the core clock stability isn't enough.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> doom= openGL, no?


'Tis indeed.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Clearly your original comment on the subject...
> 
> Seems you and I have different understanding of the word fact...


Fact: on launch, the 1080 was a higher percentage faster than the 980Ti than the 980 was to the 780Ti on launch. the 2 links that I provided was to show the 980 and 1080 results against said cards.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> But how estable are those clocks? All this time I've been basing my opinions off a few reviewers that found that the Boost Clocks wont be estable for more than a few minutes.
> 
> Setting up the boost clock to 2.1GHz and having it run for 5 minutes to then downclock back to 1800MHz or less means nothing for us users that need those clocks 100% of the time, I don't see in that review any chart showing if the clocks were jumping around or if they were rock estable.
> 
> If you tell me that the card can run at 2.1GHz 100% of the time for 30 minutes then I really need to see some evidence of this, because I find it hard to believe.
> 
> 2-5 minutes benches with no charts showing the core clock stability isn't enough.


Gamernexus put a waterblock on there card. Probably the only thing to save this card is watercooling.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> But how estable are those clocks? All this time I've been basing my opinions off a few reviewers that found that the Boost Clocks wont be estable for more than a few minutes.
> 
> Setting up the boost clock to 2.1GHz and having it run for 5 minutes to then downclock back to 1800MHz or less means nothing for us users that need those clocks 100% of the time, I don't see in that review any chart showing if the clocks were jumping around or if they were rock estable.
> 
> If you tell me that the card can run at 2.1GHz 100% of the time for 30 minutes then I really need to see some evidence of this, because I find it hard to believe.
> 
> 2-5 minutes benches with no charts showing the core clock stability isn't enough.


Well HWC ran 92 second benches, while Guru3D and TPU ran "quick" benches.

The closest thing you're looking for is probably this: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-pascal,4572-11.html



And ok I see your point there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Fact: on launch, the 1080 was a higher percentage faster than the 980Ti than the 980 was to the 780Ti on launch. the 2 links that I provided was to show the 980 and 1080 results against said cards.


980 and 780 Ti were both on 28nm, so it's not an apples to apples comparison since a node shrink is involved this time. Probably better to use 580 vs 680, but then the architecture underwent a major update in addition to a node shrink so not a perfect comparison either.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> 980 and 780 Ti were both on 28nm, so it's not an apples to apples comparison since a node shrink is involved this time. Probably better to use 580 vs 680, but then the architecture underwent a major update in addition to a node shrink so not a perfect comparison either.


imagine what maxwell would have been with a node shrink as it was supposed to have.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Well HWC ran 92 second benches, while Guru3D and TPU ran "quick" benches.
> 
> The closest thing you're looking for is probably this: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-pascal,4572-11.html
> 
> 
> 
> And ok I see your point there.
> 980 and 780 Ti were both on 28nm, so it's not an apples to apples comparison since a node shrink is involved this time. Probably better to use 580 vs 680, but then the architecture underwent a major update in addition to a node shrink so not a perfect comparison either.


That Furmark test, Jesus.

Without the 100% fan speed Metro brings the card to its knees, forced to lower the clocks to 1600MHz to 1650 from a 1.9GHz OC, at which point a 980Ti can be faster, let alone a Titan X.

The 100% Fan on the OC 1080 puts the clock into stutter mode, from 2.1GHz to 1.93GHz jumping all over, this can potentially lead to some really uncomfortable gaming experience, we're better off setting the card to 1.9GHz and leaving it there for a smooth and estable experience IF the temps allow it, as to which I'd have to refer to the test setup, was it like ComputerBase inside a case or an Open Case test bench?

This card is not worth it, we have to wait for Aftermarket coolers, people with 980Tis that OC to 1500MHz are definitely better off with their card until GP102.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Well HWC ran 92 second benches, while Guru3D and TPU ran "quick" benches.
> 
> The closest thing you're looking for is probably this: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-pascal,4572-11.html
> 
> 
> 
> And ok I see your point there.
> 980 and 780 Ti were both on 28nm, so it's not an apples to apples comparison since a node shrink is involved this time. Probably better to use 580 vs 680, but then the architecture underwent a major update in addition to a node shrink so not a perfect comparison either.


Wasn't doing a apples to apples, just trying to drive the point home to those who say that the 980 had as high as a performance boost over the 780Ti as the 1080 has over the 980Ti, that's all.....


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> imagine what maxwell would have been with a node shrink as it was supposed to have.


I did and this was the result:


----------



## looniam

so we're back to unicorns . . . again?!?!

guess that's proof they are the true gpu gods.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> imagine what maxwell would have been with a node shrink as it was supposed to have.


It would have been Pascal lol.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Well HWC ran 92 second benches, while Guru3D and TPU ran "quick" benches.
> 
> The closest thing you're looking for is probably this: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-pascal,4572-11.html
> 
> 
> 
> And ok I see your point there.
> 980 and 780 Ti were both on 28nm, so it's not an apples to apples comparison since a node shrink is involved this time. Probably better to use 580 vs 680, but then the architecture underwent a major update in addition to a node shrink so not a perfect comparison either.


Exactly. To argue otherwise is to engage in same inter-company navel gazing that led to this pricing decision... Lol


----------



## carlhil2

Speaking of the power of a die shrink, does this mean that we should expect Polaris 10 to be around 25% faster than the Fury X?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> imagine what maxwell would have been with a node shrink as it was supposed to have.
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been Pascal lol.
Click to expand...

you that IS pascal









but i meant when . .nvm


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Speaking of the power of a die shrink, does this mean that we should expect Polaris 10 to be around 25% faster than the Fury X?


Not when it is a third the size.

Edit: 40% the size anyway.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> so we're back to unicorns . . . again?!?!
> 
> guess that's proof they are the true gpu gods.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> It would have been Pascal lol.


Nah Pascal wasn't even a thing before TSMC epic failed 20nm. Volta was supposed to be the first on 16nm.

@looniam: On a more serious note, Maxwell on 20nm would probably have been more impressive than the 28nm Maxwell we got, but I suspect without the addition of FinFET it still wouldn't have achieved the clockspeeds with Pascal, so... maybe halfway between Maxwell and Pascal I guess?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Speaking of the power of a die shrink, does this mean that we should expect Polaris 10 to be around 25% faster than the Fury X?


Only if it was of a comparable die size to GP104.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you that IS pascal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i meant when . .nvm


I me my you wot


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Not when it is a third the size.


Lol, okay....


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Because 1080s can't Overclock higher than 1.8GHz reliably without downclocking unless you watercool them, and even then you're voltage throttled.


Please be technically accurate here.

FOUNDERS EDITION 1080s can't reliably overclock higher than 1.8GHZ unless you remove the FE cooler and use water cooling.

You have absolutely no idea what custom AIBs will do. Give the chips an 8+6 or 8+8 power connection, custom multi-fan cooler with far better airflow and far better thermal paste between the GPU and cooler, and you may find that 2GHZ 1080s are not only possible without water cooling, but come clocked to that speed out of the box and overclock 15% or more higher without throttling.

Founders Edition cards are crippled by a restrictive airflow cooler and limited voltage. Custom AIBs which will start releasing next month will not have these limitations. Don't write off the entire GPU because of a poor reference cooler and the decision to provide the card with minimal voltage.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> The closest thing you're looking for is probably this: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-pascal,4572-11.html


Is there a case for false advertising with this card?

I guess they'd say 'will run UP TO X amount of mhz'


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Is there a case for false advertising with this card?
> 
> I guess they'd say 'will run UP TO X amount of mhz'


NVIDIA puts out MIN Boost speeds while AMD put out MAX speeds.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> Please be technically accurate here.
> 
> FOUNDERS EDITION 1080s can't reliably overclock higher than 1.8GHZ unless you remove the FE cooler and use water cooling.
> 
> You have absolutely no idea what custom AIBs will do. Give the chips an 8+6 or 8+8 power connection, custom multi-fan cooler with far better airflow and far better thermal paste between the GPU and cooler, and you may find that 2GHZ 1080s are not only possible without water cooling, but come clocked to that speed out of the box and overclock 15% or more higher without throttling.
> 
> Founders Edition cards are crippled by a restrictive airflow cooler and limited voltage. Custom AIBs which will start releasing next month will not have these limitations. Don't write off the entire GPU because of a poor reference cooler and the decision to provide the card with minimal voltage.


I thought it was super obvious that I was referring to the FÉ, given how I've been saying throughout this thread that Custom Cards costing 7550$+ (Even if they're basically a rip off) are the only 1080 anyone should buy, and that nobody should buy this 1080 Scam Edition


----------



## tconroy135

So with the HMB2 the Titan will actually be a smaller card than this one?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> So with the HMB2 the Titan will actually be a smaller card than this one?


Yes, like the Fury.


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> Founders Edition cards are crippled by a restrictive airflow cooler and limited voltage. Custom AIBs which will start releasing next month will not have these limitations. Don't write off the entire GPU because of a poor reference cooler and the decision to provide the card with minimal voltage.


We are anal because the crap FE comes in $700 and forces all decent AiB custom card to be above $700.

Of cos we will screw the entire lineup given the premium pricing and intentional inflation of the 1080 price.


----------



## The-Beast

Just a review to see if I am getting this right? The reviewers are massively misleading the public on performance of this card. In that they used testing methods that would be beneficial to the cards performance and not indicative of real world applicability.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-Beast*
> 
> Just a review to see if I am getting this right? The reviewers are massively misleading the public on performance of this card. In that they used testing methods that would be beneficial to the cards performance and not indicative of real world applicability.


It appears they tested this card they same way they test all of them (open bench, for the most part), so it's no more misleading than any other review/benchmarking.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> At this point all we have is launch data for the 1080, so if you are saying the 980 was better than the 780 Ti I figured it was only fair to use launch data for the 980 as well. A month from now when we have custom 1080s we can readdress it.


Keep in mind however that the 980 was on the same node as the 780 TI and also only had GDDR5 memory. This 1080 is on a much smaller process and also has GDDR5X so it should be quicker than it is in my opinion. Especially for 700 freaking dollars!

I and others have said it 1 million times in this thread already, if you have a 980 TI or a Titan ask this car it is not for you. You're just not going to see the kind of games that would make an upgrade worthwhile in my opinion. If you were like me And have a couple of Kepler cards or even 980s than the 1080 would be a pretty decent job for you. I personally am still plenty happy with my Titans though.


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Nvidia's direct heat exhaust cooler does do its job, but the GeForce GTX 1080 Founders Edition does face clear and restrictive boundaries that make overclocking completely pointless for sustained or challenging loads. Admittedly, the load's a lot lower if you dial back to 1920x1080. *But who buys a $700 graphics card for Full HD?*


Overhyped at its best. This card is really a 1080p card.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> Overhyped at its best. This card is really a 1080p card.


Then, so is every other GPU slower than it, no?


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Keep in mind however that the 980 was on the same node as the 780 TI and also only had GDDR5 memory. This 1080 is on a much smaller process and also has GDDR5X so it should be quicker than it is in my opinion. Especially for 700 freaking dollars!
> 
> I and others have said it 1 million times in this thread already, if you have a 980 TI or a Titan ask this car it is not for you. You're just not going to see the kind of games that would make an upgrade worthwhile in my opinion. If you were like me And have a couple of Kepler cards or even 980s than the 1080 would be a pretty decent job for you. I personally am still plenty happy with my Titans though.


Freudian slip? I'm guessing you didn't ask your Titans if buying that bike was a good idea?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Keep in mind however that the 980 was on the same node as the 780 TI and also only had GDDR5 memory. This 1080 is on a much smaller process and also has GDDR5X so it should be quicker than it is in my opinion. Especially for 700 freaking dollars!
> 
> I and others have said it 1 million times in this thread already, if you have a 980 TI or a Titan ask this car it is not for you. You're just not going to see the kind of games that would make an upgrade worthwhile in my opinion. If you were like me And have a couple of Kepler cards or even 980s than the 1080 would be a pretty decent job for you. I personally am still plenty happy with my Titans though.


GTX 980 was 5-10% faster then GTX 780 Ti at release. Now its a heck lot more
GTX 1080 is 20-25% faster then GTX 980 Ti. What will happen in 1 year? 40-50%?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> Please be technically accurate here.
> 
> FOUNDERS EDITION 1080s can't reliably overclock higher than 1.8GHZ unless you remove the FE cooler and use water cooling.
> 
> You have absolutely no idea what custom AIBs will do. Give the chips an 8+6 or 8+8 power connection, custom multi-fan cooler with far better airflow and far better thermal paste between the GPU and cooler, and you may find that 2GHZ 1080s are not only possible without water cooling, but come clocked to that speed out of the box and overclock 15% or more higher without throttling.
> 
> Founders Edition cards are crippled by a restrictive airflow cooler and limited voltage. Custom AIBs which will start releasing next month will not have these limitations. Don't write off the entire GPU because of a poor reference cooler and the decision to provide the card with minimal voltage.


Fair point (although still technically speculation). On a side note, my how far we have come from just a week ago when I was repeatedly being assured that 2.5GHz clocks were going to be the norm!







Now even the most optimistic of the greenies are acknowledging that the best AIB cards may still struggle to surpass 2.2GHz (and the OC scaling that nobody seems to be talking about has been pretty horrid so far).


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Fact: on launch, the 1080 was a higher percentage faster than the 980Ti than the 980 was to the 780Ti on launch. the 2 links that I provided was to show the 980 and 1080 results against said cards.


Again, straw man argument... you are the only one comparing the 980 Ti to the 1080... I also said nothing about launch benchmarks...


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> GTX 980 was 5-10% faster then GTX 780 Ti at release. Now its a heck lot more
> GTX 1080 is 20-25% faster then GTX 980 Ti. What will happen in 1 year? 40-50%?


Provided they gimped the old cards.

It hard to expect any more improvement from pascal due to almost similar architecture of Maxwell. If pascal can be improve through drivers, it means Maxwell can since it almost the same. But most likely Maxwell will not enjoy the benefit of the improvement from pascal.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Freudian slip? I'm guessing you didn't ask your Titans if buying that bike was a good idea?


Stupid crappy voice dictation on my iPad is to blame! And to be honest I think my entire rig was pretty unhappy with my bike purchase!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Again, straw man argument... you are the only one comparing the 980 Ti to the 1080... I also said nothing about launch benchmarks...


I am lost to what it is that you are even talking about to be honest....I have moved on though...oh, Lol, I almost forgot, " you are the only one comparing the 980 Ti to the 1080..", seriously?


----------



## sugarhell

Oh i need a new gpu to change my old pal (7970). Please 1070 or polaris dont disappoint me


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> Provided they gimped the old cards.
> 
> It hard to expect any more improvement from pascal due to almost similar architecture of Maxwell. If pascal can be improve through drivers, it means Maxwell can since it almost the same. But most likely Maxwell will not enjoy the benefit of the improvement from pascal.


As far as I know, the major updates to Pascal include:

- updated PolyMorph Engine to v4.0, which now includes Simultaneous Multi-Projection
- better color compression
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1080 Whitepaper*
> 
> GeForce GTX 1080 includes a significantly enhanced delta color compression capability:
> - 2:1 compression has been enhanced to be effective more often
> - A new 4:1 delta color compression mode has been added to cover cases where the per pixel deltas are very small and are possible to pack into ¼ of the original storage
> - A new 8:1 delta color compression mode combines 4:1 constant color compression of 2x2 pixel blocks with 2:1 compression of the deltas between those blocks


- improved async compute abilities(?)

So yeah, not too huge of a change from Maxwell, and it's likely (or rather, _hopefully_) that a lot of the Pascal optimizations would also translate over to Maxwell.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I am lost to what it is that you are even talking about to be honest....


Here is a suggestion, don't interject yourself into discussions you have no comprehension of? Or maybe read, comprehend, analyze, then if you still have an urge... reply


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Here is a suggestion, don't interject yourself into discussions you have no comprehension of? Or maybe read, comprehend, analyze, then if you still have an urge... reply


You are lost in your own sauce trying to sound intelligent...


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Stupid crappy voice dictation on my iPad is to blame! And to be honest I think my entire rig was pretty unhappy with my bike purchase!


So the bike is your mistress. Got it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> So the bike is your mistress. Got it.


Oh yeah, definitely! But I have to say my Ninja is way sexier than my computer could ever be!


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> You are lost in your own sauce trying to sound intelligent...


Oh the irony...


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Oh yeah, definitely! But I have to say my Ninja is way sexier than my computer could ever be!


Oh you have a ninja. I recently got a Yamaha bolt. I can agree tho bikes > gpus especially with all these bad ports


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I still find it hilarious that we still have people delusional enough to believe that the $599 1080s are going to massively outperform the Fanboy Edition! I think we will definitely see the Classy's and Lightning's come out which will somewhat improve on the OC performance of the FE but that those cards will build upon the FE price and certainly not the "just for marketing" $599 price.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Oh the irony...


Maybe you should have never responded to me in the first place, you simple......


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Oh you have a ninja. I recently got a Yamaha bolt. I can agree tho bikes > gpus especially with all these bad ports


Oh Yeah, she's my baby now!



Sorry for the OT!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> GTX 980 was 5-10% faster then GTX 780 Ti at release. Now its a heck lot more
> GTX 1080 is 20-25% faster then GTX 980 Ti. *What will happen in 1 year? 40-50%?*


i'm wondering not so much as there wasn't the uarch changes as seen in maxwell/kepler or kepler/fermi. but time will tell.


----------



## Dargonplay

The 1080FE is so not faster than a 1500MHz 980Ti, not when 1.8GHz is the max core clock it can reliably reach without Turbo Stuttering with a Jet Engine sounding in the background.

Some people need to snap out of Nvidia's dream, thinking a 1080 is 25% Faster than a 980Ti, yeah an OC Turbo 1080 vs stock 980Ti.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Oh Yeah, she's my baby now!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the OT!


I didn't wanted to be "that guy", but I hate Ninjas, they look and feel too toyish.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Haven't driver optimizations pretty much tapped out on Maxwell already? If Pascal really is just a shrunken Maxwell I wouldn't expect very many gains to be had with drivers alone going forward.


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> All cards were tested with controlled room temperature 26 ° C and, for each game, we took the time necessary for the GPU frequency stabilizes. Here is the statement of frequencies for information:






http://www.hardware.fr/articles/948-34/overclocking-2-ghz-portee-click.html

480 vs 680 vs 980 vs 1080 :



http://www.hardware.fr/articles/948-11/fermi-vs-kepler-vs-maxwell-vs-pascal.html



http://www.hardware.fr/articles/948-12/consommation-efficacite-energetique.html



http://www.hardware.fr/articles/948-32/recapitulatif-performances.html


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Haven't driver optimizations pretty much tapped out on Maxwell already? If Pascal really is just a shrunken Maxwell I wouldn't expect very many gains to be had with drivers alone going forward.


if you frame that in DX11, yeah. but VR and dx12 along with vulkan are new optimizations.


----------



## guttheslayer

Now I know why I have a hard time playing doom on my GTX 670


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I still find it hilarious that we still have people delusional enough to believe that the $599 1080s are going to massively outperform the Fanboy Edition! I think we will definitely see the Classy's and Lightning's come out which will somewhat improve on the OC performance of the FE but that those cards will build upon the FE price and certainly not the "just for marketing" $599 price.


From what you've been saying there won't be a 599.99 1080 anyways









BTW nice Ninja, Getting ready to pick up a Yamaha XSR900.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> I didn't wanted to be "that guy", but I hate Ninjas, they look and feel too toyish.


Even vs the gixxerbros?


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Oh Yeah, she's my baby now!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the OT!


I'm a bit partial to 4 wheels myself.

Currently waiting on delivery.....


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*


That's the data I've been waiting to see. It tells me that there's a pretty strong probability that the Titan P/1080ti are going to be a really solid upgrade over my TXs.


----------



## jprovido

Lmao look at the performance per watt of the 480. I cant believe I had two of these on Sli and i wasnt even complaining on power draw. Now people are complaining about amd cards lol


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> I'm a bit partial to 4 wheels myself.
> 
> Currently waiting on delivery.....


Omg you lucky dog! Want a GT so bad (and the 2016 Camaro SS is right up there too)! I just wish all these new amazing pony cars were a tad more affordable...


----------



## magnek

pssst that's what financing and credit cards are for


----------



## Jared Pace

GTX 1080 Power limit mod:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_2_iCCesxI&feature=youtu.be

This mod needs a modded bios along with it, and can probably raise the ~185 - 210 watt Power throttle limit


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Will be interesting to see how this card reacts to customization.


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Will be interesting to see how this card reacts to customization.


its a maxwell...


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> GTX 1080 Power limit mod:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_2_iCCesxI&feature=youtu.be
> 
> This mod needs a modded bios along with it, and can probably raise the ~185 - 210 watt Power throttle limit


I mean, if i got it right it simply makes card report 0W usage at all times, so you can fry VRMs to your heart's extent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> its a maxwell...


So... it's going to go 20-25% above unthrottled stock on air? Sounds good enough.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Is there a case for false advertising with this card?
> 
> I guess they'd say 'will run UP TO X amount of mhz'


Like telecoms with internet speeds








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-Beast*
> 
> Just a review to see if I am getting this right? The reviewers are massively misleading the public on performance of this card. In that they used testing methods that would be beneficial to the cards performance and not indicative of real world applicability.


I guess you're new to Nvidia?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-Beast*
> 
> Just a review to see if I am getting this right? The reviewers are massively misleading the public on performance of this card. In that they used testing methods that would be beneficial to the cards performance and not indicative of real world applicability.


Yeah, they are massively misleading us by testing it the same exact way as every other card they've ever tested from AMD or Nvidia.

Where do some of you come up with these ideas? Seriously.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Yeah, they are massively misleading us by testing it the same exact way as every other card they've ever tested from AMD or Nvidia.
> 
> Where do some of you come up with these ideas? Seriously.


That's somewhat the point. Nvidia is using a Boost feature that isn't representative for real world gaming.

Putting a GPU in an open benchrig then starting the benchmark when the GPU isn't warmed up heavily favors GPU Boost technologies.

A fair test method would be warming all GPUs up for 10 minutes and then running benchmarks, because gaming sessions last longer than 10 minutes in a closed rig.

The Boost feature was introduced just for that very reason. I am sure of it.

That is the funny thing most people aren't aware of. Most lazy reviewers just putting in the card then starting 3Dmark 11 or whatever. After the run the GTX 1080 has like 10000 points, but if they had warmed it up it would have like 9600 points.

And then they test temperature and say 83°C, but don't mention the correlation between boost clock and temperature.

Bad reviews make you think that the GTX 1080 has performance X, temperature Y and power draw Z. They test each individually and that is when they look the best with a feature like GPU BOOST.

Good reviews show how those values are relative to each other.


----------



## NABBO

GTX 1080 FE default = 25-30% > GTX Titan X/980Ti deafult
GTX 1080 FE OC = 15-17% > GTX Titan X / 980Ti OC 1500Mhz
GTX 1080 Custom OC (Classified ecc) + Bios MOD = 25-30% > GTX TitanX/980Ti OC 1500mhz
GTX 1070 default = + 8/5% > GTX TitanX /980Ti default
GTX 1070 FE OC = - 8/5% < GTX Titan X/980Ti OC 1500mhz
GTX 1070 Custom OC + Bios MOD = + 8-5% > GTX Titan X/980Ti OC 1500mhz

new games and driver not optimized for maxwell = + 15-20% performance for Pascal GTX1000 in the future
imho


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hardware.fr/articles/948-34/overclocking-2-ghz-portee-click.html
> 
> 480 vs 680 vs 980 vs 1080 :
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hardware.fr/articles/948-11/fermi-vs-kepler-vs-maxwell-vs-pascal.html
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hardware.fr/articles/948-12/consommation-efficacite-energetique.html
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hardware.fr/articles/948-32/recapitulatif-performances.html


Just another example of to why overclocked GTX 980Ti still doesnt match stock GTX 1080. We are up to what now, 3 reviews showing that and still we have people here who refuse/unable to believe it.








EVGA SC+ reach 1304MHz and GTX 1080 stock is about 20% faster.
1420MHz GTX 980Ti`s is maybe 5-8% faster than EVGA SC+, so we are looking at stock GTX 1080 being 12-15% faster than the most overclocked GTX 980Ti.
Add overclocking to the GTX 1080, even the Founder`s Edition with an overclock will be 25% faster than the most overclocked GTX 980Ti.

Everyone jumped on the bandwagon run by ignorant people and got burned. Yeah, trash card.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Just another example of to why overclocked GTX 980Ti still doesnt match stock GTX 1080. We are up to what now, 3 reviews showing that and still we have people here who refuse/unable to believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA SC+ reach 1304MHz and GTX 1080 stock is about 20% faster.
> 1420MHz GTX 980Ti`s is maybe 5-8% faster than EVGA SC+, so we are looking at stock GTX 1080 being 12-15% faster than the most overclocked GTX 980Ti.
> Add overclocking to the GTX 1080, even the Founder`s Edition with an overclock will be 25% faster than the most overclocked GTX 980Ti.
> 
> Everyone jumped on the bandwagon run by ignorant people and got burned. Yeah, trash card.


Oh the irony..


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Just another example of to why overclocked GTX 980Ti still doesnt match stock GTX 1080. We are up to what now, 3 reviews showing that and still we have people here who refuse/unable to believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA SC+ reach 1304MHz and GTX 1080 stock is about 20% faster.
> 1420MHz GTX 980Ti`s is maybe 5-8% faster than EVGA SC+, so we are looking at stock GTX 1080 being 12-15% faster than the most overclocked GTX 980Ti.
> *Add overclocking to the GTX 1080, even the Founder`s Edition with an overclock will be 25% faster than the most overclocked GTX 980Ti.*
> 
> Everyone jumped on the bandwagon run by ignorant people and got burned. Yeah, trash card.


The "the" in that sentence makes a whole world of difference mate









The "the" actually makes your statement factually and technically wrong.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> new games and driver not optimized for maxwell = + 15-20% performance for Pascal GTX1000 in the future
> imho


That too. This is just the beginning for GTX 1080.

Anyone that remembers GTX 680?

This was the first review with the newest drivers for the card
It was 19% faster than GTX 580


Then 2 months later when GTX 670 arrived, GTX 680 with the newest driver then made it 27% faster than GTX 580.
From just 2 months, Nvidia improved GTX 680 performance by 8% from their previous flagship.


----------



## mkclan

Just another example of to why overclocked GTX 980Ti still doesnt match stock GTX 1080. We are up to what now, 3 reviews showing that and still we have people here who refuse/unable to believe it.








EVGA SC+ reach 1304MHz and GTX 1080 stock is about 20% faster.
1420MHz GTX 980Ti`s is maybe 5-8% faster than EVGA SC+, so we are looking at stock GTX 1080 being 12-15% faster than the most overclocked GTX 980Ti.
Add overclocking to the GTX 1080, even the Founder`s Edition with an overclock will be 25% faster than the most overclocked GTX 980Ti.

Everyone jumped on the bandwagon run by ignorant people and *got burned*. Yeah, trash card.







[/quote]


----------



## USlatin

Interesting video about the power mod. Hoping MSI Zotac Gigabyte and EVGA will have some options to up power... between that and water this board could hit 2.4GHz on a best case scenario, and that should translate to decent performance gains


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> That's somewhat the point. Nvidia is using a Boost feature that isn't representative for real world gaming.
> 
> Putting a GPU in an open benchrig then starting the benchmark when the GPU isn't warmed up heavily favors GPU Boost technologies.
> 
> A fair test method would be warming all GPUs up for 10 minutes and then running benchmarks, because gaming sessions last longer than 10 minutes in a closed rig.
> 
> The Boost feature was introduced just for that very reason. I am sure of it.
> 
> That is the funny thing most people aren't aware of. Most lazy reviewers just putting in the card then starting 3Dmark 11 or whatever. After the run the GTX 1080 has like 10000 points, but if they had warmed it up it would have like 9600 points.
> 
> And then they test temperature and say 83°C, but don't mention the correlation between boost clock and temperature.
> 
> Bad reviews make you think that the GTX 1080 has performance X, temperature Y and power draw Z. They test each individually and that is when they look the best with a feature like GPU BOOST.
> 
> Good reviews show how those values are relative to each other.


Just like this quote from Hardware Canucks.
Quote:


> In many cases clock speeds won't be touched until the card in question reaches a preset temperature, whereupon the software and onboard hardware will work in tandem to carefully regulate other areas such as fan speeds and voltages to insure maximum frequency output without an overly loud fan. Since this algorithm typically doesn't kick into full force in the first few minutes of gaming, the "true" performance of many graphics cards won't be realized through a typical 1-3 minute benchmarking run. Hence why we use a 10-minute warm up period before all of our benchmarks.


The good reviewers started warming up cards before testing years ago.

But here's some food for thought though regarding this. Look at techpowerup's result for 1440p 1080 vs Fury and then Computerbase's 1440p result for the same. TPU has no case listed so it's open bench and computerbase uses a fractal case. The performance gap between the 1080 and Fury X was the same for both tests. The sole reason I used Fury X for the comparison was because it's water cooled and should offer more consistent temperatures regardless of rig used.


----------



## DotNetApp

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidia-Pascal-Hardware-261713/News/Inno3D-Geforce-GTX-1080-Custom-Design-1195959/

1x8pin and 1x6pin







first custom design ?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That too. This is just the beginning for GTX 1080.
> 
> Anyone that remembers GTX 680?
> 
> This was the first review with the newest drivers for the card
> It was 19% faster than GTX 580
> 
> 
> Then 2 months later when GTX 670 arrived, GTX 680 with the newest driver then made it 27% faster than GTX 580.
> From just 2 months, Nvidia improved GTX 680 performance by 8% from their previous flagship.


Man I hope the 1070 is a little beast. Cold be the card to get considering the 1080 is still a rip off.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> Interesting video about the power mod. Hoping MSI Zotac Gigabyte and EVGA will have some options to up power... between that and water this board could hit 2.4GHz on a best case scenario, and that should translate to decent performance gains


imho GTX 1080 Classified overclocking @ 2300 / 2400MHz

+ 12-17% performance over GTX 1080 FE OC


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> From just 2 months, Nvidia *improved* gimped performance by 8% from their previous flagship.


FTFY
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Man I hope the 1070 is a little beast. Cold be the card to get considering the 1080 is still a rip off.


GTX 1080 is a ripoff just lol,you could go 1070 FE SLI for 900 bucks,that's just 200 bucks from the FE 1080 price.

I mean if you're going to shell off 700 bucks then why not 900?

The lesser of two evils,but let's not forget GTX 970 was 330 USD at launch.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Maybe you should have never responded to me in the first place, you simple......


You are every bit as annoying as your predecessor, Carhil, in the OG Titan launch thread...lol You don't add anything to the conversation that is remotely intelligent. So, I am adding you to my ignore list... for now...lol


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> *Just another example of to why overclocked GTX 980Ti still doesnt match stock GTX 1080.* We are up to what now, 3 reviews showing that and still we have people here who refuse/unable to believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA SC+ reach 1304MHz and GTX 1080 stock is about 20% faster.
> 1420MHz GTX 980Ti`s is maybe 5-8% faster than EVGA SC+, so we are looking at stock GTX 1080 being 12-15% faster than the most overclocked GTX 980Ti.
> Add overclocking to the GTX 1080, even the Founder`s Edition with an overclock will be 25% faster than the most overclocked GTX 980Ti.
> 
> Everyone jumped on the bandwagon run by ignorant people and got burned. Yeah, trash card.


1080 stock and 980Ti clocked 1500MHz perform around the same performance level :
Quote:


> We have to a ASUS ROG Matrix GTX 980 Ti used, we had a few months ago in the test. This achieved without the user a clock 1392-1417 MHz, while the memory operates at 1800 MHz. The card is also able to achieve even higher clock rates. We have had them for this test with 1500 MHz for the GPU and 2,000 MHz for the memory work. Our sample of GeForce GTX 1080 comes to a boost clock 1809-1825 MHz, but here is still some room available so we could overclock the card up to 2,114 MHz for the GPU and 2,880 MHz for the memory. How behave the two overclocked models to one another, we have readjusted in some benchmarks:


 

 

Regarding power consumption :



http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/39124-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-mit-pascal-architektur-im-xxl-test.html?start=35

Memory overclocking impact on performance :

 

 
Quote:


> The result of the benchmarks know of no big difference by overclocking. Up to 6 percent, the performance of the card increases and at a clock increase of slightly more than 15 percent. Therefore, here also not be of a good scaling the speech, which also means that the GeForce GTX 1080 is not essential depending on the memory bus. Similarly, this also looks at overclocking the GeForce GTX 1080th Given but on the next page a little more. But who wants to squeeze every percentage point from the map, may also like to turn the clock screw the memory.


http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/39124-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-mit-pascal-architektur-im-xxl-test.html?start=34


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> Interesting video about the power mod. Hoping MSI Zotac Gigabyte and EVGA will have some options to up power... between that and water this board could hit 2.4GHz on a best case scenario, and that should translate to decent performance gains


Wouldn't bet too hard on those gains. The gamersnexus test showed very little performance (1-3fps) improvement by going from 2050 to 2164 (watercooled). Power would help, but if the card doesn't scale - you'd get marginal gains - and another 10% clock gain from a watercooled OC seems unlikely to me. Even my binned 980Ti that did 1551Mhz on +0.037V had only 7% compared to the factory clock (let alone a watercooled OC).


----------



## Zaor

http://wccftech.com/inno3d-teases-geforce-gtx-1080-ichill-series-aesthetic-custom-cooler-totally-rad/

This looks promising.Along with a bios mod it may well go up to 2250MHz to add another 6-7% performance for that 25% overhead vs 980ti 1550MHz.Fingers crossed it will be around $650-680 so everyone's blood pressure here is restored to normal levels







.


----------



## tinmann

I'll wait for the 1080Ti and go SLI.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> 1080 stock and 980Ti clocked 1500MHz perform around the same performance level :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding power consumption :
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/39124-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-mit-pascal-architektur-im-xxl-test.html?start=35
> 
> Memory overclocking impact on performance :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/39124-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-mit-pascal-architektur-im-xxl-test.html?start=34


Sounds about right. 1550MHz GTX 980 Ti match a stock GTX 1080.
Power usage around 300W vs GTX 1080`s 186W


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> 1080 stock and 980Ti clocked 1500MHz perform around the same performance level :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding power consumption :
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/39124-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-mit-pascal-architektur-im-xxl-test.html?start=35
> 
> Memory overclocking impact on performance :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/39124-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-mit-pascal-architektur-im-xxl-test.html?start=34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right. 1550MHz GTX 980 Ti match a stock GTX 1080.
> Power usage around 300W vs GTX 1080`s 186W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

so you clearly don't see where the clock speed is *1500Mhz* not 1550Mhz? and unless your power graphs come from that same system, they are irrelevant.

but keep trying. because it shows that no one ought to take you seriously.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Sounds about right. 1550MHz GTX 980 Ti match a stock GTX 1080.
> *Power usage around 300W vs GTX 1080`s 186W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


750 euros for a 1080 vs 400 euros for a 3-6 month old 980Ti


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Add overclocking to the GTX 1080, even the Founder`s Edition with an overclock will be 25% faster than the most overclocked GTX 980Ti.


I thought the founder's edition throttled? Especially when overclocked. That's what the reviews say.


----------



## carlhil2

Microcenter claims to have them for in store purchase on the 27th.. Hope they have AIB also...


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> so you clearly don't see where the clock speed is *1500Mhz* not 1550Mhz? and unless your power graphs come from that same system, they are irrelevant.
> 
> but keep trying. because it shows that no one ought to take you seriously.


Oh look, another one that is incapable of reading. That Asus card at 1500MHz *almost* matched a stock GTX 1080. Meaning a little more clock is required to match 1080. Here comes 1550....

I even show that with the power graphs. Adding 20W more for a little more clock.

Quite ironic that Im the one who shouldnt be taken seriously since you dont seem to understand at all.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> I thought the founder's edition throttled? Especially when overclocked. That's what the reviews say.


You can see from various reviews that FPS boost is in average around 10-12% over stock with an overclock on the GTX 1080.
HardwareNexus gained 2-3% more with their cooling mod where they slapped on a EVGA hybrid cooler on the GTX 1080. That was with zero throttling because the GPU never hit 82C.

I havent read about lag or latency or anything like that with overclock on reference GTX 1080.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidia-Pascal-Hardware-261713/News/Inno3D-Geforce-GTX-1080-Custom-Design-1195959/
> 
> 1x8pin and 1x6pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first custom design ?


Custom cards are where the 1080 will shine. I hope MSI launches a 1080 Lightning, their cooler is amazing. I wouldn't be surprised at 2200+ MHz with hardly any fan noise.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> You can see from various reviews that FPS boost is in average around 10-12% over stock with an overclock on the GTX 1080.
> HardwareNexus gained 2-3% more with their cooling mod where they slapped on a EVGA hybrid cooler on the GTX 1080. That was with zero throttling because the GPU never hit 82C.
> 
> I havent read about lag or latency or anything like that with overclock on reference GTX 1080.


The Tom's hardware review shows in depth the problems with the founder's edition 1080.

Furmark, clock speed down to 1500mhz.................

Metro last Light at 4K, clock speed down to 1600mhz.................

Metro Last Light at 4K (card OC to 2100mhz) the clock speed drops below 2000mhz with fan speed at 100%.

Note that the testing was in a cool ambient of 22C.

Think summer time, think dust build up, think low airflow situations.

The 1080 FE just isn't a well designed card.

Sure you mention the Hybrid cooler, whole different kettle of fish. Custom cards should be worth purchasing.

In real situations under heavy load you'll get about a 10% OC with the founder's edition. Maybe less in hot ambient temperatures.

Some comments from the review............

"The 1080 hits its temperature target by dropping the GPU's clock rate. During a gaming loop, it falls all the way down to its base frequency, leaving nothing left of GPU Boost. This gets even worse during our stress test, where the core clock dips below the 1607MHz that is supposed to be the GeForce GTX 1080's floor."

"Nvidia's direct heat exhaust cooler does do its job, but the GeForce GTX 1080 Founders Edition does face clear and restrictive boundaries that make overclocking completely pointless for sustained or challenging loads. Admittedly, the load's a lot lower if you dial back to 1920x1080. But who buys a $700 graphics card for Full HD?"

I wonder if it would even hold an 1800mhz clock on a 30C day?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Oh look, another one that is incapable of reading. That Asus card at 1500MHz *almost* matched a stock GTX 1080. Meaning a little more clock is required to match 1080. Here comes 1550....
> 
> I even show that with the power graphs. Adding 20W more for a little more clock.
> 
> Quite ironic that Im the one who shouldnt be taken seriously since you dont seem to understand at all.


i can read that you keep padding the numbers in the 1080's favor.

as i said unless the power came from the same system those power graphs are irrelevant.

this is how you do it:

same system:


a (468.2-376.9) 91.3 watt difference; not nearly the 116 watts your numbers try to show.

but keep padding and insult people when they call you on it.









EDIT:

lets play the numbers game some more and account for PSU effciency for that 1K seasonic plat the system had:
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=264


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






so with ~91% efficiency (468.2*.91)-(376.9*.91)= 83.083watts difference

edit2: typo


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Custom cards are where the 1080 will shine. I hope MSI launches a 1080 Lightning, their cooler is amazing. I wouldn't be surprised at 2200+ MHz with hardly any fan noise.


With the crappy scaling OCd 1080's are getting I wouldn't expect more clock speed to actually add much real performance, even if it managed to improve over the FE at all. More voltage and cooling doesn't help the 980Ti get any higher than 1500MHz or so and I could see 2100MHz being the same for 1080.


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Custom cards are where the 1080 will shine. I hope MSI launches a 1080 Lightning, their cooler is amazing. I wouldn't be surprised at 2200+ MHz with hardly any fan noise.


I think youre right, The Founders edition isnt the best whatever they want to talk about with quality materials, its just the same old loud throttling reference cooler with a backplate and an aluminium shroud. The price is ridiculous.

I do wonder if Nvidia knows that we're stuck at 16nm for a number of years and have strategically limited the performance so its just enough of a jump to not completely disapoint people. At the same time leaving enough room in there for them to keep releasing new cards that perform incrementally a bit better over the next few years. Cant blame them for that if its true though to be fair.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1080 stock and 980Ti clocked 1500MHz perform around the same performance level :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding power consumption :
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/39124-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-mit-pascal-architektur-im-xxl-test.html?start=35
> 
> Memory overclocking impact on performance :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/39124-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-mit-pascal-architektur-im-xxl-test.html?start=34


Those numbers seem to show the the OC 980Ti at about 90% of the performance of the OC 1080 Founders edition. If the like of the 1080 Lightnings/Matrix/whatever are hitting 2200 easily its what another few %. Give it a few months it will probably stretch to 20%+ as game by game optimizations drop off for the old hardware. Hardly a quantum leap.

The really disapointing thing for me is, I'd like to upgrade to big Pascal or maybe Vega, but if this chip is going to be 800 euros here in Suomi as I think it will (GTX 980's were going at over 600), the cut big Pascal card is going to be even more, unless AMD is competitive with them AND competitively priced.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink3Slyde*
> 
> I think youre right, The Founders edition isnt the best whatever they want to talk about with quality materials, its just the same old loud throttling reference cooler with a backplate and an aluminium shroud. The price is ridiculous.
> 
> I do wonder if Nvidia knows that we're stuck at 16nm for a number of years and have strategically limited the performance so its just enough of a jump to not completely disapoint people. At the same time leaving enough room in there for them to keep releasing new cards that perform incrementally a bit better over the next few years. Cant blame them for that if its true though to be fair.
> Those numbers seem to show the the OC 980Ti at about 90% of the performance of the OC 1080 Founders edition. If the like of the 1080 Lightnings/Matrix/whatever are hitting 2200 easily its what another few %. Give it a few months it will probably stretch to 20%+ as game by game optimizations drop off for the old hardware. Hardly a quantum leap.
> 
> The really disapointing thing for me is, I'd like to upgrade to big Pascal or maybe Vega, but if this chip is going to be 800 euros here in Suomi as I think it will (GTX 980's were going at over 600), the cut big Pascal card is going to be even more, unless AMD is competitive with them AND competitively priced.


Read my comment above. The performance difference between 2050MHz and 2150MHz is very small due to apparently poor OC scaling. A 2200MHz 1080 won't add that much actual performance IMO.


----------



## Nizzen

Epic fail if not 2500mhz+ on water and custom bios...

Someone agree?


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Epic fail if not 2500mhz+ on water and custom bios...
> 
> Someone agree?


Lol the old 2500mhz myth


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Read my comment above. The performance difference between 2050MHz and 2150MHz is very small due to apparently poor OC scaling. A 2200MHz 1080 won't add that much actual performance IMO.


I think you needed to read my post a bit more carefully








Quote:


> Those numbers seem to show the the OC 980Ti at about 90% of the performance of the OC 1080 Founders edition. If the like of the 1080 Lightnings/Matrix/whatever are hitting 2200 easily its what another few %. Give it a few months it will probably stretch to 20%+ as game by game optimizations drop off for the old hardware. Hardly a quantum leap.


Of course we wont know for sure until people start modding up the BIOS and cooling them properly, but I'd also tend to believe they wont gain all that much more performance from what Ive seen so far.


----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Custom cards are where the 1080 will shine. I hope MSI launches a 1080 Lightning, their cooler is amazing. I wouldn't be surprised at 2200+ MHz with hardly any fan noise.


Wait, where did I hear that before ? Oh yeah 290x at the end of 2013









Oh, what I'd give to see AMD releasing a %10-15 slower product for half the price, like end of this month.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> Wait, where did I hear that before ? Oh yeah 290x at the end of 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, what I'd give to see AMD releasing a %10-15 slower product for half the price, like end of this month.


15% slower*

*in ashes of the singularity dx12 demo


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Read my comment above. The performance difference between 2050MHz and 2150MHz is very small due to apparently poor OC scaling. A 2200MHz 1080 won't add that much actual performance IMO.


not poor OC scaling but poor OC 2050 @ 2150 = 5% OC
as a gtx 980ti 1430mhz vs 1500MHz ( 5 % overclock ) =
low performance difference


----------



## SAFX

What is the length of this card? I found *10.75* inches for Founders edition, anyone confirm?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAFX*
> 
> What is the length of this card?


Same as 980ti/Titan X reference


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAFX*
> 
> What is the length of this card?


about 4 months then VEGA comes out


----------



## jincuteguy

I have a feeling that Nvidia will announce the new Pascal Titan at Computex next week. They always release Titan before all of their lineups.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> I have a feeling that Nvidia will announce the new Pascal Titan at Computex next week. They always release Titan before all of their lineups.


They actually never did do that before.

Announcing a Pascal Titan would hurt GTX 1080 sales. Nvidia knows enough trigger happy people who want the latest and best will buy every single card they release.

I am 99% sure they won't announce the Titan Pascal at Computex.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

1080 will always be a faster card nobody is saying otherwise for christ sakes. WIth overclocks or not but its not like nvidia make it sound on the conference with their graphs and crap.

First reviewers did some of the tests wrong and in open benches this card will THROTTLE like a galloping horse running away from a ghost on a regular case. Kudos to those reviewers for those that went the extra mile like nexus..

I understand on the why they tested at default settings to see what gpu boost 3 would do in worst case scenario. Which still sucks. There is some instances the card are not even giving you the manufacturer rated clocks and is way down below spec enough reason to return the card back.. Nobody is buying a reference card to have that thing on 100% fan just hell no.....

Plus i remember the little guy jen hsun-huang mentioning 980ti on ln2 as well .

So the price of $599 not happening, 67c @ 2.2GHz on reference cooler not happening and this is not even with voltage control yet lol.. Bunch of lies and misleading stuff..


----------



## iLeakStuff




----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*


They slapped LEDS on Strix card? Even though it looks _remotely_ like Matrix one.


----------



## Menta

I settled on a second hand G1 980 TI for a very gooood price, until Vega or 1080 TI comes out.happy days for me no more worries till then, Not going to buy in the crazy prices of pascal

voted with wallet!


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> I settled on a second hand G1 980 TI for a very gooood price, until Vega or 1080 TI comes out.happy days for me no more worries till then, Not going to buy in the crazy prices of pascal
> 
> voted with wallet!


good choice, but that dude who you bought the 980 Ti from gonna use that money for a GTX 1080 lol









I'm gonna wait too. It's not like my 2500K + 1333mhz would pair well with a gtx 1080 at 1080p.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*


An overpriced ROG branded offering by ASUS with modest performance? Am I close?


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> good choice, but that dude who you bought the 980 Ti from gonna use that money for a GTX 1080 lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna wait too. It's not like my 2500K + 1333mhz would pair well with a gtx 1080 at 1080p.


Yeah but still many people think they getting the 1070 for 350 euros and the 1080 for 700€ so they selling cheap









THE king for now


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> I have a feeling that Nvidia will announce the new Pascal Titan at Computex next week. They always release Titan before all of their lineups.


Doubt it. I would expect the next TItan announcement no sooner than GDC next year, in February. Unless AMD forces their hand. 1080 Ti should follow a few months after that.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> An overpriced ROG branded offering by ASUS with modest performance? Am I close?


Strix cards i had a few, one MSI liked the MSI better.lots of tdr error with strix and the card bends the MSI with there new design was nice this time on Maxwell


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Yeah but still many people think they getting the 1070 for 350 euros and the 1080 for 700€ so they selling cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE king for now


I believe the Razer sticker reduces performance by around 18%.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> That too. This is just the beginning for GTX 1080.
> 
> Anyone that remembers GTX 680?
> 
> This was the first review with the newest drivers for the card
> It was 19% faster than GTX 580
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then 2 months later when GTX 670 arrived, GTX 680 with the newest driver then made it 27% faster than GTX 580.
> From just 2 months, Nvidia improved GTX 680 performance by 8% from their previous flagship.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> As far as I know, the major updates to Pascal include:
> 
> - updated PolyMorph Engine to v4.0, which now includes Simultaneous Multi-Projection
> - better color compression
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1080 Whitepaper*
> 
> GeForce GTX 1080 includes a significantly enhanced delta color compression capability:
> - 2:1 compression has been enhanced to be effective more often
> - A new 4:1 delta color compression mode has been added to cover cases where the per pixel deltas are very small and are possible to pack into ¼ of the original storage
> - A new 8:1 delta color compression mode combines 4:1 constant color compression of 2x2 pixel blocks with 2:1 compression of the deltas between those blocks
> 
> 
> 
> - improved async compute abilities(?)
> 
> So yeah, not too huge of a change from Maxwell, and it's likely (or rather, _hopefully_) that a lot of the Pascal optimizations would also translate over to Maxwell.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> This is where I'm hoping Pascal is simply Maxwell on 16nm FF. Looking at the block diagrams, the update from Maxwell to Pascal does seem not all that drastic, certainly not as much of a leap as Fermi to Kepler or even Kepler to Maxwell.
> 
> From left to right: Fermi SM, Kepler SMX, Maxwell SMM, Pascal SM
> 
> 
> 
> You can clearly see the obvious difference between Fermi, Kepler, and Maxwell. But Maxwell and Pascal's SM look really quite similar if you ignore the FP64 (DP) units. Major difference being Pascal is more finely grained (64 shader cores per SM vs Maxwell's 128 shader cores per SMM). I think the L2 cache is larger in Pascal as well and there might be some other updates but you can see the basic design appears to be very similar.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Oh look, another one that is incapable of reading. That Asus card at 1500MHz *almost* matched a stock GTX 1080. Meaning a little more clock is required to match 1080. Here comes 1550....
> 
> I even show that with the power graphs. Adding 20W more for a little more clock.
> 
> Quite ironic that Im the one who shouldnt be taken seriously since you dont seem to understand at all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> 1080 stock and 980Ti clocked 1500MHz perform around the same performance level :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding power consumption :
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/39124-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-mit-pascal-architektur-im-xxl-test.html?start=35
> 
> Memory overclocking impact on performance :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/39124-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-mit-pascal-architektur-im-xxl-test.html?start=34


BF Hardline: 980 Ti = +1.8% over stock 1080
Tomb Raider: 980 Ti = +5% over stock 1080
Atilla: Stock 1080 = +5% over 980 Ti
TW3: Stock 1080 = +2.8% over 980 Ti

So over 4 games, a stock 1080 has a whooping *1% lead* over a 980 Ti @ 1500. So much for 980 Ti requiring 1550MHz to match a stock 1080.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> BF Hardline: 980 Ti = +1.8% over stock 1080
> Tomb Raider: 980 Ti = +5% over stock 1080
> Atilla: Stock 1080 = +5% over 980 Ti
> TW3: Stock 1080 = +2.8% over 980 Ti
> 
> So over 4 games, a stock 1080 has a whooping *1% lead* over a 980 Ti @ 1500. So much for requiring 1550MHz to match a stock 1080.


That 50 mhz are going to give 0.9% so a stock 1080 > 1550 980ti


----------



## USlatin

That first 8+6 pin design is encouraging. Wonder how long it will take to release?

I really like the idea of having a purpose built memory and VRM overkill air cooling solution allowing for a water solution for the GPU. That design kinda looks like it might deliver all of it


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> BF Hardline: 980 Ti = +1.8% over stock 1080
> Tomb Raider: 980 Ti = +5% over stock 1080
> Atilla: Stock 1080 = +5% over 980 Ti
> TW3: Stock 1080 = +2.8% over 980 Ti
> 
> So over 4 games, a stock 1080 has a whooping *1% lead* over a 980 Ti @ 1500. So much for requiring 1550MHz to match a stock 1080.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 50 mhz are going to give 0.9% so a stock 1080 > 1550 980ti
Click to expand...


----------



## magnek

Pretty sure /s was intended


----------



## USlatin

I would like to see more 8+6 designs teased NOW, which would confirm that we'll have them in the first round, though 1 pretty much confirms it already

While I'm at it, I would like to see someone make a Hybrid 2.0:
A nice-sized heatsink for VRAM and VRMs, a heatsink as big as 1/3rd of the card's size, or whatever you need to fully utilize all the air from one 92mm fan, which would mean ultra quiet air cooling with super low rpms, and overkill cooling on the VRAM and VRMs with the GPU on water

That's what I would design for myself


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> That 50 mhz are going to give 0.9% so a stock 1080 > 1550 980ti


can we take this into per miles ?







-s


----------



## CallsignVega

Most custom 1080's will be shown at Computex next week. That's what I am waiting for. Ever wonder why virtually all custom PCB/Cooler cards don't use cage blower fans? Cause they suck. (Pun intended).

This is a proper cooler:










See how thick it is and how it overhangs the PCB? That thing probably has 3x the cooling area surface than the reference card.

Reference card cooler packaging is terrible.


----------



## carlhil2

Hope that the P10 gets released before I make my 1080 purchase, 2 of the "$300 980Ti killer" from AMD may be the better deal, no?


----------



## moustang

Are we still arguing over a highly overclocked 980 Ti vs a base clock 1080?

It's funny, I don't remember anyone arguing over the fact that a highly overclocked 770 SLI setup was as fast as a base clock 980 Ti, but it is. And at the time the 980 Ti launched a pair of 4GB 770s were cheaper too. You can go get a pair of EVGA 780 Ti Superclocked for $620 right now and that's faster than a 980 Ti for less money.

At least the 1080 is actually faster than the cheaper option, not slower.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Most custom 1080's will be shown at Computex next week. That's what I am waiting for. Ever wonder why virtually all custom PCB/Cooler cards don't use cage blower fans? Cause they suck. (Pun intended).
> 
> This is a proper cooler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how thick it is and how it overhangs the PCB? That thing probably has 3x the cooling area surface than the reference card.
> 
> Reference card cooler packaging is terrible.


I am not sure what Nvidia does. If you look at the inside of 290X cooler you would think its as good as any Nvidia cards if not better. Does Nvidia report temps differently? Is it all down to the fan?


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> a (468.2-376.9) 91.3 watt difference; not nearly the 116 watts your numbers try to show.
> EDIT:
> 
> lets play the numbers game some more and account for PSU effciency for that 1K seasonic plat the system had:
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=264
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so with ~91% efficiency (468.2*.91)-(376.9*.91)= 83.083watts difference
> 
> edit2: typo


Not to spoil your party but those power draws from a single party are also pretty useless, because of the difference in ASIC. An ASIC rating of 55% vs 80% will make a huge difference under load in current/voltage needed to OC. My 980 Ti Xtreme had a 79% ASIC rating and only drew 220W max at 1526Mhz (stock voltage). In a normal benchmark or game the whole system wouldn't draw more than 375W (*0.9 = 338W) at the socket. Is that 0W difference







??? but this is binned vs average - not apples to apples.

The debate on 91 vs 116 is completely within margins of error and normal variation.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Most custom 1080's will be shown at Computex next week. That's what I am waiting for. Ever wonder why virtually all custom PCB/Cooler cards don't use cage blower fans? Cause they suck. (Pun intended).
> 
> This is a proper cooler:


Wish these radial coolers wouldn't cook my case.

How do you guys even run this non-reference stuff?


----------



## inedenimadam

Great improvements over Maxwell, however, still not truly 4k ready in games like TW3, RoTR, or even Fallout4 really. We are getting close...oh so close. TI/Titan will probably do the trick.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Wish these radial coolers wouldn't cook my case.
> 
> How do you guys even run this non-reference stuff?




200mm fan in the front.
200mm fan in the top.
140mm fan in the back.

And a 200mm fan blowing in the side, directly at the GPU.

I also have two 140mm fans blowing in from the bottom.

At full load the inside of my case is only 2C above ambient.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Wish these radial coolers wouldn't cook my case.
> 
> How do you guys even run this non-reference stuff?


Yeah if you have 2 of those in the case just don't even use side panel. Best thing is to have CPU under water and have it pull air from outside.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Great improvements over Maxwell, however, still not truly 4k ready in games like TW3, RoTR, or even Fallout4 really. We are getting close...oh so close. TI/Titan will probably do the trick.


Game and gaming engines / tech aren't standing still. By the time something new comes out to take the place of the 1080 in the minds of gamers, the hottest games of that time may be too much for those new cards at 4K. There's no way to be 100% sure.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Wish these radial coolers wouldn't cook my case.
> 
> How do you guys even run this non-reference stuff?


Having a single one like that in your case isn't an issue. But having two is a different story. But that can be overcome with big case + many fans.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> Not to spoil your party but those power draws from a single party are also pretty useless, because of the difference in ASIC. An ASIC rating of 55% vs 80% will make a huge difference under load in current/voltage needed to OC. My 980 Ti Xtreme had a 79% ASIC rating and only drew 220W max at 1526Mhz (stock voltage). In a normal benchmark or game the whole system wouldn't draw more than 375W (*0.9 = 338W) at the socket. Is that 0W difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??? but this is binned vs average - not apples to apples.
> 
> The debate on 91 vs 116 is completely within margins of error and normal variation.


don't worry, you're not spoiling any party because i am fully aware that a higher asic would need less voltage than a lower one at a given clock speed. since it's unknown what asic the card in the benchmarks is, that would be strictly speculation to say the power would be higher. but who knows? _it could very well be a lower asci so the probable power consumption would be less for the "average" asic._ see speculation; so lets stick to the facts.

and the 27.47% power difference is WWAAAYYYY outside margin of error.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Hope that the P10 gets released before I make my 1080 purchase, 2 of the "$300 980Ti killer" from AMD may be the better deal, no?


Then you gave to deal with Crossfire issues. Although depending how fast P10 ends up, only using 1 one for some games may still be acceptable.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Wish these radial coolers wouldn't cook my case.
> 
> How do you guys even run this non-reference stuff?


I use an open bench, but the secret to using a non-blower style card is to get maximum air exchange between the room and the case. A lot of people mistakenly put fans blowing all over the place just making a turbulent mess. You want one direct entrance of air and one direct exit of air to take into effect the venturi and other pressure principles.


----------



## i7monkey

What do you guys think about test benches? That would get rid of all temp issues no?


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> What do you guys think about test benches? That would get rid of all temp issues no?


Just take the side panels off of your case and you'll achieve mostly the same thing.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> What do you guys think about test benches? That would get rid of all temp issues no?


Nearly all reviewers test in open benches already. There's going to be throttling no matter what unless you have cold ambients, set a manual fan curve with the stock cooler or underclock/undervolt the GPU.


----------



## i7monkey

No need for a ton of fans and you'd be able to run a non-reference card with a test bench, right? My 800D is terrible.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> What do you guys think about test benches? That would get rid of all temp issues no?


They mostly eliminate effect of bad case airflow and mostly effect non reference cards.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> No need for a ton of fans ...My 800D is terrible.


I have 29 fans in my 900D


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> I have 29 fans in my 900D


During Prime95:

 ?


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> I have 29 fans in my 900D












How loud?

I've got 6 fans in my 800D.

1 bottom intake (came with the case)
1 rear
3 on the top (for my rad)
1 hard drive fan

All fans are running at the lowest possible RPMs. Very quiet.


----------



## Cyclonic

800d and 900d are the worst cases for airflow, there 100% watercooling cases.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> I have 29 fans in my 900D


The hell you need 29 fans for?

I have 16 fans in my Enthoo Primo and I thought it was overkill lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> During Prime95:
> 
> 
> ?


dat airflow doe
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonic*
> 
> 800d and 900d are the worst cases for airflow, there 100% watercooling cases.


I love my Enthoo Primo.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> No need for a ton of fans and you'd be able to run a non-reference card with a test bench, right? My 800D is terrible.


800D is terrible case for airflow.

Get a phanteks. I am in love with my enthoo primo and my enthoo pro m. Especially the enthoo pro m for the price is awesome


----------



## looniam

you kids and your fancy cases


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you kids and your fancy cases


It isn't even over nine thousand


----------



## USlatin

Mhh...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you kids and your fancy cases


Rep+


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> It isn't even over nine thousand


the quality of the corrugation went down after the popularity of the 9000 series.

so yeah.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you kids and your fancy cases


That looks like it would be the power house I need to run my VR


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the quality of the corrugation went down after the popularity of the 9000 series.
> 
> so yeah.


Quick tip: a nice all-caps GAMING scroll on that pinstripe should add 5-10 FPS to your average.


----------



## Xuvial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> I have 29 fans in my 900D


What??

I have 3


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quick tip: a nice all-caps GAMING scroll on that pinstripe should add 5-10 FPS to your average.


Also change HD to UHD. I mean 1080p is _so 2012_.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I have 9 fans in my TJ11 including all 6 radiator fans. I can't imagine why anyone would need 29 fans?


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> Are we still arguing over a highly overclocked 980 Ti vs a base clock 1080?
> It's funny, I don't remember anyone arguing over the fact that a highly overclocked 770 SLI setup was as fast as a base clock 980 Ti, but it is.
> 
> You can go get a pair of EVGA 780 Ti Superclocked for $620 right now and that's faster than a 980 Ti for less money.


They are arguing over it because you can get a 980ti cheap right now, rather than a card that throttles.

The founder's edition card is the one that has been reviewed, so people are comparing what is on the market at release day.

Of course nobody would be arguing about sli nobody wants that crap and how much power would you be using?

A couple of 3GB 780ti's? Surely you are trolling.....................

3GB vram............


----------



## krel

I have three radiators with six fans on each.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That looks like it would be the power house I need to run my VR










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quick tip: a nice all-caps GAMING scroll on that pinstripe should add 5-10 FPS to your average.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Also change HD to UHD. I mean 1080p is _so 2012_.


you guys are the BEST!


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> The hell you need 29 fans for?


It is the epitome of overkill









Was used to cool a delidded 4770K and quad gpus at one point in time.

29 Nocuta NF-F12 all running at 1200 RPM using the included low noise adapter on 6 Alphacool radiators: 2 NexXxoS XT45 480mm, 1 NexXxoS XT45 360mm, 1 NexXxoS XT45 240mm, 1 NexXxoS ST30 240mm, and 1NexXxoS XT45 120mm.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How loud?


Quieter than a single reference R9 290 in quite mode.










Spoiler: In its prime


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I did forget about push/pull. I just have fans in push on my rads. If I had push/pull I'd have 15 fans...


----------



## Waleh

For any Canadians who are interested, NCIX lists the 1080 for $909


----------



## bonami2

Asus just showed on facebook an image of a tri fan gpu with rgb lighthing


----------



## i7monkey

31:12




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jen Hsun Huang*
> *"The economics of building anything ultimately comes down to the amount of competition you have. You don't set the price the competition sets the price. The market doesn't set the price the competition does."*


From the man himself









C'mon AMD we need you


----------



## bonami2




----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> C'mon AMD we need you


Yes we need them to drive Nvidia's pricing down!


----------



## Cyclonic

Hold the door


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Wish these radial coolers wouldn't cook my case.
> 
> How do you guys even run this non-reference stuff?


Negative airflow.


----------



## toncij

It's sad that market will not set the price







1100 euro is the price GTX 1080 can be obtained atm... and that's some serious money for essentially a mid-range card.


----------



## jezzer

Complete BS in this case, its not like the competition (AMD) told Nvidia the price they should charge. They decided that all on their own. Competiton can drive down prices, yes, but that's something completely different


----------



## airfathaaaaa

you dont set a price of 700 amd does!

i guess they can use it as an excuse?


----------



## ChevChelios

now I can safely blame AMD for $700 price

Huang said so


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Complete BS in this case, its not like the competition (AMD) told Nvidia the price they should charge. They decided that all on their own. Competiton can drive down prices, yes, but that's something completely different


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> you dont set a price of 700 amd does!
> 
> i guess they can use it as an excuse?


Friendly reminder: Nvidia is a FOR-profit organization. Your incessant whining will NOT make them price upcoming cards the way you want them to. As long as there are enough people buying 1080's at $900+ and AMD can't persuade, legitimately or not, potential buyers to invest in their tech and regain market share, Nvidia will keep increasing prices and testing waters.

There's nothing "EVIL" in what is happening. A small dose of nihilism will prevent you from looking unreasonable on the Internet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Also change HD to UHD. I mean 1080p is _so 2012_.


HD is 720p! It's so 2002!


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> you dont set a price of 700 amd does!
> 
> i guess they can use it as an excuse?


Well yea? That is how competition works in business.
Why would they lower prices when there is no need?


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Wish these radial coolers wouldn't cook my case.
> 
> How do you guys even run this non-reference stuff?


open case 24/7


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> You can go get a pair of EVGA 780 Ti Superclocked for $620 right now and that's faster than a 980 Ti for less money.


three things:
*980Ti vs AIB 780Ti is a much bigger difference than 1080 vs AIB 980Ti (only 13% comparing 1080 to 980Ti G1)
*1080 is more expensive than 980Ti (around 750 euros in Europe from what I've seen on OCN, I got my 980Ti 6G Gaming for 660 euros last summer)
*780Ti is 3GB. 980Ti still has plenty of vram for new titles.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> 31:12
> 
> From the man himself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon AMD we need you


I think what he really meant to say was, "we don't set prices, our customers do"...lol


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> three things:
> *980Ti vs AIB 780Ti is a much bigger difference than 1080 vs AIB 980Ti (only 13% comparing 1080 to 980Ti G1)
> *1080 is more expensive than 980Ti (around 750 euros in Europe from what I've seen on OCN, I got my 980Ti 6G Gaming for 660 euros last summer)
> *780Ti is 3GB. 980Ti still has plenty of vram for new titles.


Can you please be so kind as to show me where did you get a 1080 for that cheap as 750 euro?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Well I would imagine CLU and CLP are going to be quite a boon for these cards.... If people want to keep the stock coolers I'd imagine we'd see a good drop in temps with that kinda thermal paste. Its nice how my STRIX 970 back on air cooling in a SFF build maxes at 55C with CLU..


----------



## criminal

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&N=8000&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=PPSSVYJXPPLKEI


----------



## carlhil2

I still don't understand why anyone would buy the FEME, aftermarket with better coolers will be available soon anyways. let those cards sit on the shelf and rot. an extra $100 for the privilege of what exactly?


----------



## nycgtr




----------



## Waleh

Some people are asking what uses the FE has, well one that comes to mind right away is a small form factor system. My gaming PC is basically the size of a shoe box and I use a blower 970 to prevent a build up of hot air inside the case. However, I definitely don't agree with the pricing of the FE cards. I'll wait some time to see if EVGA releases another blower type card that's priced better.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*


Interesting! 50% more CUDA / TMU / ROP / Memory bandwidth. Sounds like a cracker of a card, especial for triple 1440p and 4K.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Some people are asking what uses the FE has, well one that comes to mind right away is a small form factor system. My gaming PC is basically the size of a shoe box and I use a blower 970 to prevent a build up of hot air inside the case. However, I definitely don't agree with the pricing of the FE cards. I'll wait some time to see if EVGA releases another blower type card that's priced better.


You basically countered your own reasoning of uses for the FE edition though because you mention EVGA will likely have a blower cooler too for cheaper.

Galax already announced one also.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> Interesting! 50% more CUDA / TMU / ROP / Memory bandwidth. Sounds like a cracker of a card, especial for triple 1440p and 4K.


It's also from a thread on Chiphell asking people to guess the specs, as opposed to actual leaks.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It's also from a thread on Chiphell asking people to guess the specs, as opposed to actual leaks.


Ah good to know. I was wondering about the lacking HBM memory


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> You basically countered your own reasoning of uses for the FE edition though because you mention EVGA will likely have a blower cooler too for cheaper.
> 
> Galax already announced one also.


Well, like I said, that's for me personally. I want to save some money. However, I'm sure there are other people who don't care about saving money and will buy a FE card at launch and some of those may be SFF builders.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Can you please be so kind as to show me where did you get a 1080 for that cheap as 750 euro?


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Well, like I said, that's for me personally. I want to save some money. However, I'm sure there are other people who don't care about saving money and will buy a FE card at launch and some of those may be SFF builders.


This is true and sad for the future of GPU pricing.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> This is true and sad for the future of GPU pricing.


High-end cards are purchased by a single digit percentage of users. I somehow expect that number to shrink a bit in case of GTX 1080.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> High-end cards are purchased by a single digit percentage of users. I somehow expect that number to shrink a bit in case of GTX 1080.


I am kind of curious about that. Is there any way to know the sales figures for GPU's? The marketshare stuff is all well and good but that's only brands, I have never been able to find numbers for individual GPU series. You can sort by best selling on some websites but then you only get individual sku's for a given series.

Does Nvidia and AMD post chip specific production numbers?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&N=8000&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=PPSSVYJXPPLKEI


See I told you guys, AIB cards on release!


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> See I told you guys, AIB cards on release!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

And Huang sayeth, "On the 27th, let the milking begin!"


----------



## Darkpriest667

This what we get when there is no competition in the market. I thought maybe AMD was forcing Nvidia's hand but now I think maybe Nvidia is forcing AMD's hand. I hope we get reviews of Polaris before the 27th so we can see if it is a good idea to wait..


----------



## carlhil2

Polaris 10 doesn't look too impressive at all. what card exactly is it replacing, the 390x?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> This what we get when there is no competition in the market. I thought maybe AMD was forcing Nvidia's hand but now I think maybe Nvidia is forcing AMD's hand. I hope we get reviews of Polaris before the 27th so we can see if it is a good idea to wait..


It's a good idea to not buy this 1080 regardless of what AMD does. You for instance would be better off buying another cheap 980 than paying $700 for the same performance. But it's definitely your money and your call.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> This what we get when there is no competition in the market. I thought maybe AMD was forcing Nvidia's hand but now I think maybe Nvidia is forcing AMD's hand. I hope we get reviews of Polaris before the 27th so we can see if it is a good idea to wait..


Even when AMD releases something that can compete with nVidia, nvidia will release something better shortly after and the circle of of hardware goes on and on, and on. The leaks of 1080 Ti and Titan was released shortly after rumors of Vega being released in Q4 or so. I'm hoping AMD will surprise folks with HBM2 which nVidia according to the leaks will not use on the Ti and Titan, but instead use GDDR5X.


----------



## carlhil2

Those weren't leaks, just a thread of guys playing the guessing game.....


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Even when AMD releases something that can compete nVidia, nvidia will release something better shortly after and the circle of of hardware goes on and on, and on. The leaks of 1080 Ti and Titan was released shortly rumors of Vega being released in Q4 or so. I'm hoping AMD will surprise folks with HBM2 which nVidia according to the leaks will not use on the Ti and Titan, but instead use GDDR5X.


The Titan and 1080Ti chart was not a leak but mere speculation.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> It's a good idea to not buy this 1080 regardless of what AMD does. You for instance would be better off buying another cheap 980 than paying $700 for the same performance. But it's definitely your money and your call.


SLI? You're joking right? SLI is a nightmare on most games. Funny enough, I never had a problem with Xfire but SLI support sucks.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Those weren't leaks, just a thread of guys playing the guessing game.....


Oh, we have them under rumors on Sweclockers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The Titan and 1080Ti chart was not a leak but mere speculation.


Same as above, but had it been true AMD would've had a slight upper hand if they'd release HBM2 before nVidia.


----------



## carlhil2

SLI made me dump 2 gpu setups the last 2 gpu releases.. depending on the game that you play, it would work for some great....


----------



## nycgtr

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/52227/custom-geforce-gtx-1080-cards-priced-less-699/index.html
Quote:


> Well, according to a recent Colorful press release, Colorful's "custom-designed GTX 1080 video cards" will "retail below the [price of] the GTX 1080 Founders Edition".
> 
> Read more: http://www.tweaktown.com/news/52227/custom-geforce-gtx-1080-cards-priced-less-699/index.html


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Oh, we have them under rumors on Sweclockers.
> Same as above, but had it been true AMD would've had a slight upper hand if they'd release HBM2 before nVidia.


True. lets just say that I HOPE that nothing comes of that "leak/rumor", that would be ugly...


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I'm hoping AMD will surprise folks with HBM2 which nVidia according to the leaks will not use on the Ti and Titan, but instead use GDDR5X.


GTX 1080ti and Titan use GP100 HBM2

GP102 GDDR5X does not exist


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> GTX 1080ti and Titan use GP100 HBM2
> 
> GP102 GDDR5X does not exist


And you know this how?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> SLI? You're joking right? SLI is a nightmare on most games. Funny enough, I never had a problem with Xfire but SLI support sucks.


SLI has worked great for me since early 2013.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> True. lets just say that I HOPE that nothing comes of that "leak/rumor", that would be ugly...












It'd be good for us consumers, because prices would go down. I get your drift though.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> See I told you guys, AIB cards on release!


Yep... lol

If that is all there is on launch day I feel bad for those with "gotta have it now" syndrome. What a pos for $699.

Anyone need a cheap Titan X?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00UXTN5P0/ref=sr_1_1_olp?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1464025984&sr=1-1&keywords=Titan+X&condition=used


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> And you know this how?


;Nvidia has already designed a high-end GPU

and gp100 is also a powerful gpu for gaming









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> It's a good idea to not buy this 1080 regardless of what AMD does. You for instance would be better off buying another cheap 980 than paying $700 for the same performance. But it's definitely your money and your call.


sli 980ti 6GB OK .... but SLI 980 ??

sli is not bad but .... (







/







)

even if the price sucks, I prefer a single GTX 1080 8GB OC custom compared to sli 980 4GB


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> ;Nvidia has already designed a high-end GPU
> 
> and gp100 is also a powerful gpu for gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sli 980ti 6GB OK .... but SLI 980 ??
> 
> sli is not bad but .... (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> even if the price sucks, I prefer a single GTX 1080 8GB OC custom compared to sli 980 4GB


nV has also already designed data center-only GPU in past, it's called GK210. No reason GP100 would not be the same deal.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> ;Nvidia has already designed a high-end GPU
> 
> and gp100 is also a powerful gpu for gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sli 980ti 6GB OK .... but SLI 980 ??
> 
> sli is not bad but .... (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> even if the price sucks, I prefer a single GTX 1080 8GB OC custom compared to sli 980 4GB


Eh, it was just a suggestion based on the fact that he already has a single 980. Basically he could get the same exact performance as the 1080 by just buying another 980 which would probably be around half the price of this FE card. Of course he could also just sell his 980 and then make up the difference to get a 1080 which would certainly have its advantages as well. I just don't support this new card in anyway considering it's pricing.


----------



## GHADthc

I highly doubt there will be a Titan/Ti card based on GP100, it seems so unlikely given how its only the first generation of 14/16nm Finfet cards, Nvidia and AMD are gonna try and stretch this out just like 28nm, Global Foundries stuff-up with 20nm ended up being a boon for both companies, in allowing them to milk the market for so many years on a single process node.

Why would Nvidia blow their stack on the very first generation, when they could pull a Keplar all over again? As a business, this seems counter intuitive, you want to keep selling incremental upgrades (As terrible as this is for us consumers..) especially considering AMD doesn't have anything out yet to force Nvidia's hand on any decisions yet, they have no need to give consumers full-fat chips any time soon.


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHADthc*
> 
> I highly doubt there will be a Titan/Ti card based on GP100, it seems so unlikely given how its only the first generation of 14/16nm Finfet cards, Nvidia and AMD are gonna try and stretch this out just like 28nm, Global Foundries stuff-up with 20nm ended up being a boon for both companies, in allowing them to milk the market for so many years on a single process node.
> 
> Why would Nvidia blow their stack on the very first generation, when they could pull a Keplar all over again? As a business, this seems counter intuitive, you want to keep selling incremental upgrades (As terrible as this is for us consumers..) especially considering AMD doesn't have anything out yet to force Nvidia's hand on any decisions yet, they have no need to give consumers full-fat chips any time soon.


A full fat chip would be an incremental upgrade from their existing 1080. Realistically there was only approx. 20-25% performance increase from the 980 to the 980ti.

In a year release the 980ti (most likely priced at 700-750) and a 2-3 months before that release the new Titan model that offers 30% performance increase for 1k.


----------



## i7monkey

here's my new shtick:

"low fat product at full fat prices"


----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> here's my new shtick:
> 
> "low fat product at full fat prices"


To milk fat costumers


----------



## stangflyer

I have read the 1st 243 pages of the thread and then skipped to this page. Wanted to put my 2 cents into this thread as I am not going to look at it again until cards come out.

We have two groups of people arguing on the 1080. We do know the 1080 is faster than the 980ti stock for stock and OC for OC, Everyone knows this. By what degree will be seen when gamers get their hands on the 1080 and wring the piss out of it.

However, I believe the main issue is the price/performance/chip family you are getting. One group of people are saying that because the 1080 is faster than the 980ti it should be priced higher. The other (probably older like me) group is saying that since the 1080 is a cutdown chip it should be priced as a cutdown chip.

As consumers I think we need to think about the precedence we are setting if this card sells well. This is a midrange chip being price at big chip prices. *What would happen if the 1080Ti came out at the same time as the 1080? What would be a fair price based on comparable fps gains as the 980 to the 980ti for the 1080ti. We would have to be looking at $850 to $900 as anything less than 850 no one would buy the 1080 based on a 700 price point. Are people ok with that? I know I am not.
*
Please understand that 28nm has been out for 4 years and going from 28 to 16nm this is what we see as a performance jump. The consumer has to decide if the price is fair. To be honest if people are ok with the 1080 price I am really afraid where gpu prices will go in the next 2-3 years. This chip is related to the 260, 460, 560, 660, 760/770. Look at the prices of those cards to what the 1080 is priced at. I understand inflation and the cost of research and development go up but not to this level.

Right now with AMD playing catch up with a 10% market share *Nvidia is doing a test market on this chip*. If it sells well we are going to be screwed unless AMD can pulls some rabbits out of their a--.

And just for the people that think I am saying this is because I cannot afford it. A SMALL part of my GPU history. 3DFX voodoo 5 5500, GF3ti 500, GF4 ti 4600, 9800 pro, 6800gt, 7800gt. 7950gx2, 8800gtx, 280 gtx in sli (after price drop because of 4870) 5970, 7950's in xfire, 970gtx in sli and my current EVGA hybrid 980TI.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> See I told you guys, AIB cards on release!


AIB, Their reference cards


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> AIB, Their reference cards


Don`t ruin his trolling. Obviously thats not Founder`s cards. And there will be no other AIB cards that are cheaper and faster. Huang lied. There doesnt exist a $599 MSRP for AIBs. Its all a conspiracy.
Nvidia is evil


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> I have read the 1st 243 pages of the thread and then skipped to this page. Wanted to put my 2 cents into this thread as I am not going to look at it again until cards come out.
> 
> We have two groups of people arguing on the 1080. We do know the 1080 is faster than the 980ti stock for stock and OC for OC, Everyone knows this. By what degree will be seen when gamers get their hands on the 1080 and wring the piss out of it.
> 
> However, I believe the main issue is the price/performance/chip family you are getting. One group of people are saying that because the 1080 is faster than the 980ti it should be priced higher. The other (probably older like me) group is saying that since the 1080 is a cutdown chip it should be priced as a cutdown chip.
> 
> As consumers I think we need to think about the precedence we are setting if this card sells well. This is a midrange chip being price at big chip prices. What would happen if the 1080Ti came out at the same time as the 1080? What would be a fair price based on comparable fps gains as the 980 to the 980ti for the 1080ti. We would have to be looking at $850 to $900 as anything less than 850 no one would buy the 1080 based on a 700 price point. Are people ok with that. I know I am not.
> 
> Please understand that 28nm has been out for 4 years and going from 28 to 16nm this is what we see as a performance jump. The consumer has to decide if the price is fair. To be honest if people are ok with the 1080 price I am really afraid where gpu prices will go in the next 2-3 years. This chip is related to the 260, 460, 560, 660, 760/770. Look at the prices of those cards to what the 1080 is priced at. I understand inflation and the cost of research and development go up but not to this level.
> 
> Right now with AMD playing catch up with a 10% market share *Nvidia is doing a test market on this chip*. If it sells well we are going to be screwed unless AMD can pulls some rabbits out of their a--.
> 
> And just for the people that think I am saying this is because I cannot afford it. A SMALL part of my GPU history. 3DFX voodoo 5 5500, GF3ti 500, GF4 ti 4600, 9800 pro, 6800gt, 7800gt. 7950gx2, 8800gtx, 280 gtx in sli (after price drop because of 4870) 5970, 7950's in xfire, 970gtx in sli and my current EVGA hybrid 980TI.


How much of a precedence would we really be setting? We are not sure if there will be cards with the $599 price tag, but if there are we are only saying it's ok to price hike $50 on the new process. We let Nvidia know that smaller chips in that price range was ok back with the 680.


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

The card costs 885$ in Europe.

Seems that everyone is selling "-Partner name -Founders edition" for the same price. They basically put a sticker in a different box. Not 100% sure about the sticker tho ....

If you want to get SLI , it may be more convenient to make a vacation in US and get the cards from there.

NVIDIA is working hand-in-hand with the US turism. I called it first. /s


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WanWhiteWolf*
> 
> The card costs 885$ in Europe.
> 
> Seems that everyone is selling "-Partner name -Founders edition" for the same price. They basically put a sticker in a different box. Not 100% sure about the sticker tho ....
> 
> If you want to get SLI , it may be more convenient to make a vacation in US and get the cards from there.
> 
> NVIDIA is working hand-in-hand with the US turism. I called it first. /s


The price increase over 980Ti in Europe is the exact same as the price increase in US.
But yeah, should cost less. $500 is enough for midrange chips


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> The price increase over 980Ti in Europe is the exact same as the price increase in US.
> But yeah, should cost less. $500 is enough for midrange chips


It's pretty sad actually. I upgrade my GPUs every 2-3 years. I usually aim 600 Euro (673 dollars) and until now I got a 55-65% upgrade - more or less -. I paid 608 Euro 2-3 years ago for 2 x 290 TRI-X OC.

If I use the same budget I cannot even upgrade.Basically, if the cards would be on the market, would still be the best price/performance. Hence the sad part.

Not sure what happened, but unless Polaris shows something promissing, it will be the first time in 15 years when I skip the upgrade. I doubt 1070 heavily outperforms a r9 290 CF or be cheap enough for a SLI.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Nvidia is evil


nvidia costs too much









and after GTX 580 , GTX 580 SLI , GTX 680 , GTX 670 4GB SLI , GTX Titan , Titan GTX SLI , 4x GTX 780 I broke the balls to pay so much for video cards


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> How much of a precedence would we really be setting? We are not sure if there will be cards with the $599 price tag, but if there are we are only saying it's ok to price hike $50 on the new process. We let Nvidia know that smaller chips in that price range was ok back with the 680.


You are absolutely correct on the 980 to 1080 price point part. But we could be looking at 650-700 for a real starting price of these cards. That's $100 increase over the last 20 months from 980 launch to 1080. It all started with the 680 when everyone paid 500 bucks for that thing. Many people blamed ATI for pricing the 7970 at $549 and at launch the 680 was close enough to the 7970 to justify a $499 price. But remember the 7970 was the big card for AMD minus the dually 7990. Then 780 released at $649 which was more or less the big boy card until the TI. But it was at least on the big chip.

The last 4 big chips from Nvidia- 480-$499, 580-$499, 780-$649, 780TI-$699. 980Ti- $650. Then the midrange 1080- ???

Remember the midrange launch prices?
460-$230, 560Ti- $250, 570- $349, 660TI- $299, 760-$249, 770-$399. *The 1080 realistically is in this family of cards.

*I think fair pricing would be 1070- $349 - 1080- $499.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> You are absolutely correct on the 980 to 1080 price point part. But we could be looking at 650-700 for a real starting price of these cards. That's $100 increase over the last 20 months from 980 launch to 1080. It all started with the 680 when everyone paid 500 bucks for that thing. Many people blamed ATI for pricing the 7970 at $549 and at launch the 680 was close enough to the 7970 to justify a $499 price. But remember the 7970 was the big card for AMD minus the dually 7990. Then 780 released at $649 which was more or less the big boy card until the TI. But it was at least on the big chip.
> 
> The last 4 big chips from Nvidia- 480-$499, 580-$499, 780-$649, 780TI-$699. 980Ti- $650. Then the mid 1080- ???
> 
> I think fair pricing would be 1070- $349 - 1080- $499.


That would be nice but its not going to happen.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> You are absolutely correct on the 980 to 1080 price point part. But we could be looking at 650-700 for a real starting price of these cards. That's $100 increase over the last 20 months from 980 launch to 1080. It all started with the 680 when everyone paid 500 bucks for that thing. Many people blamed ATI for pricing the 7970 at $549 and at launch the 680 was close enough to the 7970 to justify a $499 price. But remember the 7970 was the big card for AMD minus the dually 7990. Then 780 released at $649 which was more or less the big boy card until the TI. But it was at least on the big chip.
> 
> The last 4 big chips from Nvidia- 480-$499, 580-$499, 780-$649, 780TI-$699. 980Ti- $650. Then the midrange 1080- ???
> 
> Remember the midrange launch prices?
> 460-$230, 560Ti- $250, 570- $349, 660TI- $299, 760-$249, 770-$399. *The 1080 realistically is in this family of cards.
> 
> *I think fair pricing would be 1070- $349 - 1080- $499.


That would put the 1080 at a cheaper launch price than the 980.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> That would put the 1080 at a cheaper launch price than the 980.


The 980 was also terribly overpriced at 549$ for a 394mm² die well into the 28nm generation.

Many 980 buyers probably regret not waiting for the 980 Ti or getting a 390X.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> The 980 was also terribly overpriced at 549$ for a 394mm² die well into the 28nm generation.
> 
> Many 980 buyers probably regret not waiting for the 980 Ti or getting a 390X.


The 980ti is over priced as well. There seems to be a general consensus that the 980ti should have been priced like the 970 and the Titan X priced like the 980. All those 980ti buyers are helping set this precedence for over priced cards. The performance per dollar mark being set with the 10 series should have been set by the 9 series.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> The 980 was also terribly overpriced at 549$ for a 394mm² die well into the 28nm generation.
> 
> Many 980 buyers probably regret not waiting for the 980 Ti or getting a 390X.


I got mine open box for the price of the 390x in January of 2015. I don't regret the amount I spent, but if I had spent anymore I would I am sure.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> The 980ti is over priced as well. There seems to be a general consensus that the 980ti should have been priced like the 970 and the Titan X priced like the 980. All those 980ti buyers are helping set this precedence for over priced cards. The performance per dollar mark being set with the 10 series should have been set by the 9 series.


FuryX has the same launch price as the 980 TI, should it have been lower than what was priced?


----------



## nycgtr

So many 980tis being dumped, over a 9fps on avg improvement oc to oc. Many reviewers are shills and so are the people peddling that there's some magical 25+% that's only gonna get better with aib versions. People who have that aib voltage oc dream obviously need to go play with their cards some more. There's going to be loads of disappointment from the 980ti and tx owners who dropped their cards for this card. This same behavior is what is allowing NV to keep raising that price. MY pc is my cheapest hobby, and as tempted as I am to always have the latest even this round I am going to have to think it over and some. It just not worth it for what I get in return.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> FuryX has the same launch price as the 980 TI, should it have been lower than what was priced?


My post is probably easy to misunderstand. There was a bit of sarcasm in there from my point of view. I have accepted that x80 and x70 cards are small chipped and cost like the they used when they had bigger chips.

You just see a lot of dumping on the x80 cards for being over priced yet the 980ti gets praised as though it's a great value. It's hypocritical considering that using the same logic that says the 980 should really be a 960 means that the 980ti should be a 970 and a 970 for $650 is not exactly a bargain.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> So many 980tis being dumped, over a 9fps on avg improvement oc to oc. Many reviewers are shills and so are the people peddling that there's some magical 25+% that's only gonna get better with aib versions. People who have that aib voltage oc dream obviously need to go play with their cards some more. There's going to be loads of disappointment from the 980ti and tx owners who dropped their cards for this card. This same behavior is what is allowing NV to keep raising that price. MY pc is my cheapest hobby, and as tempted as I am to always have the latest even this round I am going to have to think it over and some. It just not worth it for what I get in return.


If they have the money then why not. But for those who buy it and then complain then its on them. Anyone buying the latest GPUs on a yearly basis should be able to research and discern whether or not its worth it to them. So IMHO they don't deserve to complain about the product. As for me such a card would be a substantial upgrade from my 780 and I'm still giving both of the cards deep thought on how I'm going to upgrade.
Quote:


> My post is probably easy to misunderstand. There was a bit of sarcasm in there from my point of view. I have accepted that x80 and x70 cards are small chipped and cost like the they used when they had bigger chips.
> 
> You just see a lot of dumping on the x80 cards for being over priced yet the 980ti gets praised as though it's a great value. It's hypocritical considering that using the same logic that says the 980 should really be a 960 means that the 980ti should be a 970 and a 970 for $650 is not exactly a bargain.


Ah my mistake. I don't even like comparing the 1080 to the 980 TI. I get people are doing it because of the price bracket, but I prefer to compare a succeeding product to its direct predecessor.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> The 980ti is over priced as well. There seems to be a general consensus that the 980ti should have been priced like the 970 and the Titan X priced like the 980. All those 980ti buyers are helping set this precedence for over priced cards. The performance per dollar mark being set with the 10 series should have been set by the 9 series.


I don't think anybody honestly expects the 980 Ti (at time of release) to be priced at 329$. We have a problem of a couple of people with radical viewpoints on OCN. Some Nvidia lovers would pay about anything for the newest Nvidia cards and some Nvidia haters expect Nvidia to release a Titan X at 499$ and a 980 Ti at 329$.

I am somewhere in the middle. I understand that in a market without competition can lead to increase prices. Generally prices increase for everything and it becomes harder for Nvidia and AMD to deliver the performance we want.

But I also think that extreme price hike from the GTX 580 to the Vanilla Titan was just too much. Going from 499$ straight to 999$ is horribly for us.

There is a case to be made that the 320mm² GTX 1080 (700$) is no different than the 330mm² GTX 460(230$). I can understand that but I don't expect a GTX 1080 to be priced at 230$. but I also don't think it should be priced at 700$.

A fair price would be something like 399-499$. Considering AMD has nothing to challenge it I think 499$ would've been the right choice.

Imho 700$ for a GTX 1080 that will be outdated pretty fast is ludicrous. We all know HBM2 cards are coming. Better stuff is coming. Competition is coming.

In no time the GTX 1080 will look like the GTX 680 right now. Funny thing is that reviewers say the GTX 1080 is "a 4K card". I bet you in 2 years the GTX 1080 struggles with 1440p as games get more demanding


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> In no time the GTX 1080 will look like the GTX 680 right now. Funny thing is that reviewers say the GTX 1080 is "a 4K card". I bet you in 2 years the GTX 1080 struggles with 1440p as games get more demanding


I certainly hope not.


----------



## Buris

Hey, if anyone wants to sell me their now "obsolete" 980 Ti for 100$, I'll be around


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> My post is probably easy to misunderstand. There was a bit of sarcasm in there from my point of view. I have accepted that x80 and x70 cards are small chipped and cost like the they used when they had bigger chips.
> 
> You just see a lot of dumping on the x80 cards for being over priced yet the 980ti gets praised as though it's a great value. It's hypocritical considering that using the same logic that says the 980 should really be a 960 means that the 980ti should be a 970 and a 970 for $650 is not exactly a bargain.


I got the sarcasm.







Should of went like this: 970 should of been the 960, the 980 should of been the 970 and the 980ti the 980. Titan the 980TI. I would like a big chip for $500 also but I do not ever think we will see that again. But then four years ago I never thought we would see gas under $2.50 a gallon again either.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buris*
> 
> Hey, if anyone wants to sell me their now "obsolete" 980 Ti for 100$, I'll be around


GL at that, thing is still worth at least 250.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> I certainly hope not.


I don't. I would prefer games to continue to push hardware harder and at a faster pace. Maybe it sucks for those not willing (or not able) to upgrade their hardware but those folks can always turn the settings down.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> I got the sarcasm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should of went like this: 970 should of been the 960, the 980 should of been the 970 and the 980ti the 980. Titan the 980TI. I would like a big chip for $500 also but I do not ever think we will see that again. But then four years ago I never thought we would see gas under $2.50 a gallon again either.


Indeed. Materials change and technology advances. For all we know there will be some game changer type advances come along that dramatically reduces the costs involved with making large dies. I have accepted the current situation though, I don't ruin my enjoyment of the hardware by worrying over what could be and what was.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> I got the sarcasm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should of went like this: 970 should of been the 960, the 980 should of been the 970 and the 980ti the 980. Titan the 980TI. I would like a big chip for $500 also but I do not ever think we will see that again. But then four years ago I never thought we would see gas under $2.50 a gallon again either.


And "should of" should've been "should have"


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I don't. I would prefer games to continue to push hardware harder and at a faster pace. Maybe it sucks for those not willing (or not able) to upgrade their hardware but those folks can always turn the settings down.


I'd like to see that too, but silicon is coming up on its limit and it'll effect GPUs just like all the other industries. Its all slowing down.


----------



## Buris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> I certainly hope not.


I agree with everything that guy said up until the 4k card business, the card will do 30fps at 4k but not much more, I doubt most mainstream games will become much more visually demanding....

actually they might considering the PS4 NEO etc will push the industry a bit forward.....

either way, the GPU industry is going to see some big changes soon so many cards are going to be outdated soon, the 1080 will be the lower-mid range in a years time. (200-300$)....

GPU makers are trying to use this die shrink to justify their massive increase in prices, but if you look at 45nm, 28nm *nvidia tried and failed*, and older, huge jumps in performance were why you bought a new card for 400$, not 10% for 700$.... it's crazy actually to think how normies have taken our beloved PC gaming and spoiled it.

And I get it, 16nm and 14nm took forever to get here, but the way these business are playing it, with die sizes in the 200's and low 300's and claiming their some massive titan-esque 600mm card... It's crazy...
Not to mention all these re-brands... both Nvidia and AMD have created an artificial limit on performance for the purpose of $$$cash$$$bling$$$cash$$$


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> And "should of" should've been "should have"


In this case it is the same thing.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> In this case it is the same thing.


there is no "should of", "could of" and so on ...

I really don't wanna be a grammar nazi, but "should of" is my personal nightmare of spelling mistakes









http://public.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/couldof.html


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buris*
> 
> And I get it, 16nm and 14nm took forever to get here, but the way these business are playing it, with die sizes in the 200's and low 300's and claiming their some massive titan-esque 600mm card... It's crazy...
> Not to mention all these re-brands... both Nvidia and AMD have created an artificial limit on performance for the purpose of $$$cash$$$bling$$$cash$$$


I'm sure that both companies have the abilities to put out better cards than they are currently trying to do. But I don't believe that they can do it at prices that they perceive to be reasonable or affordable. I also don't believe that they are holding back performance as much as everyone with tinfoil hats are saying. The 1080 and 1070 are both on GP104 chips so unless they release a better GP104 chip than the 1080 then we can't really do anything about its performance other than be disappointed with it.


----------



## Buris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> I'm sure that both companies have the abilities to put out better cards than they are currently trying to do. But I don't believe that they can do it at prices that they perceive to be reasonable or affordable. I also don't believe that they are holding back performance as much as everyone with tinfoil hats are saying. The 1080 and 1070 are both on GP104 chips so unless they release a better GP104 chip than the 1080 then we can't really do anything about its performance other than be disappointed with it.


You believe that the GP100 costs 15,000$?


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> there is no "should of", "could of" and so on ...
> 
> I really don't wanna be a grammar nazi, but "should of" is my personal nightmare of spelling mistakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://public.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/couldof.html


I totally misunderstood your post. I'm not sure how I read it so incorrectly but I wasn't even thinking about grammar or spelling. I thought you were saying that the prices "should've" been lower instead of "could've" been lower.

What I was saying was that what the prices could have been and what the prices should have been are the same thing.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buris*
> 
> You believe that the GP100 costs 15,000$?


Oh yeah definitely. Can't wait to sell my first born for a Titan Pascal. How does this have anything to do with what I said?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I totally misunderstood your post. I'm not sure how I read it so incorrectly but I wasn't even thinking about grammar or spelling. I thought you were saying that the prices "should've" been lower instead of "could've" been lower.
> 
> What I was saying was that what the prices could have been and what the prices should have been are the same thing.


Thats true


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Eh, it was just a suggestion based on the fact that he already has a single 980. Basically he could get the same exact performance as the 1080 by just buying another 980 which would probably be around half the price of this FE card. Of course he could also just sell his 980 and then make up the difference to get a 1080 which would certainly have its advantages as well. I just don't support this new card in anyway considering it's pricing.


The entire system below minus monitors and peripherals I am selling in 2 weeks.

2600k p67 board soundcard 1 HDD 1 SSD 16 GB of DDR3 1600... I don't see a need to keep the video card and gimp the system. In fact, the system is almost worthless without hte video card.


----------



## Scrimstar

Anyone have a review for [email protected] vs [email protected] and 1080 SLi


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> Anyone have a review for [email protected] vs [email protected] and 1080 SLi


If by "review" you're just looking for quick benchmarks, there are some in this thread showing pretty much exactly that. As far as 1080 SLI, I don't know that anyone has the high bandwidth bridge and two 1080s to be able to show a good perspective on that. Tek Syndicate did some quick and dirty SLI benchmarking with the standard bridge.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> I have read the 1st 243 pages of the thread and then skipped to this page. Wanted to put my 2 cents into this thread as I am not going to look at it again until cards come out.
> 
> We have two groups of people arguing on the 1080. We do know the 1080 is faster than the 980ti stock for stock and OC for OC, Everyone knows this. By what degree will be seen when gamers get their hands on the 1080 and wring the piss out of it.
> 
> However, I believe the main issue is the price/performance/chip family you are getting. One group of people are saying that because the 1080 is faster than the 980ti it should be priced higher. The other (probably older like me) group is saying that since the 1080 is a cutdown chip it should be priced as a cutdown chip.
> 
> As consumers I think we need to think about the precedence we are setting if this card sells well. This is a midrange chip being price at big chip prices. *What would happen if the 1080Ti came out at the same time as the 1080? What would be a fair price based on comparable fps gains as the 980 to the 980ti for the 1080ti. We would have to be looking at $850 to $900 as anything less than 850 no one would buy the 1080 based on a 700 price point. Are people ok with that? I know I am not.
> *
> Please understand that 28nm has been out for 4 years and going from 28 to 16nm this is what we see as a performance jump. The consumer has to decide if the price is fair. To be honest if people are ok with the 1080 price I am really afraid where gpu prices will go in the next 2-3 years. This chip is related to the 260, 460, 560, 660, 760/770. Look at the prices of those cards to what the 1080 is priced at. I understand inflation and the cost of research and development go up but not to this level.
> 
> Right now with AMD playing catch up with a 10% market share *Nvidia is doing a test market on this chip*. If it sells well we are going to be screwed unless AMD can pulls some rabbits out of their a--.
> 
> And just for the people that think I am saying this is because I cannot afford it. A SMALL part of my GPU history. 3DFX voodoo 5 5500, GF3ti 500, GF4 ti 4600, 9800 pro, 6800gt, 7800gt. 7950gx2, 8800gtx, 280 gtx in sli (after price drop because of 4870) 5970, 7950's in xfire, 970gtx in sli and my current EVGA hybrid 980TI.


Um, bud, pal, friend... Titan sales set the precedent for the new pricing and segment structure.. not the 1080.. people like @Majin SSJ Eric who sat here 3 (or was it 4 now) years ago and lauded that the Titan's performance justified the price increase of the full size die 100% on 28nm are the reason the 1080 is priced the way it is now. Much love Eric but I remember arguing with many of you Titan buyers how this was going to set a bad precedent for price levels and was handed the "if you can't afford it don't buy it." Well I didn't (but I could afford it.) Now I HAVE to pay these prices for the x80 because there is simply no other option for medium - medium high performance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> How much of a precedence would we really be setting? We are not sure if there will be cards with the $599 price tag, but if there are we are only saying it's ok to price hike $50 on the new process. We let Nvidia know that smaller chips in that price range was ok back with the 680.


Exactly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> I'd like to see that too, but silicon is coming up on its limit and it'll effect GPUs just like all the other industries. Its all slowing down.


Yes and the price to create these increasingly smaller nodes is exponentially higher. The next node shrink is going to cost probably 3 or 4 times what this one cost.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buris*
> 
> I agree with everything that guy said up until the 4k card business, the card will do 30fps at 4k but not much more, I doubt most mainstream games will become much more visually demanding....
> 
> actually they might considering the PS4 NEO etc will push the industry a bit forward.....
> 
> either way, the GPU industry is going to see some big changes soon so many cards are going to be outdated soon, the 1080 will be the lower-mid range in a years time. (200-300$)....
> 
> GPU makers are trying to use this die shrink to justify their massive increase in prices, but if you look at 45nm, 28nm *nvidia tried and failed*, and older, huge jumps in performance were why you bought a new card for 400$, not 10% for 700$.... it's crazy actually to think how normies have taken our beloved PC gaming and spoiled it.
> 
> And I get it, 16nm and 14nm took forever to get here, but the way these business are playing it, with die sizes in the 200's and low 300's and claiming their some massive titan-esque 600mm card... It's crazy...
> Not to mention all these re-brands... both Nvidia and AMD have created an artificial limit on performance for the purpose of $$$cash$$$bling$$$cash$$$


Normies?? I've been PC gaming since Zork and Wolfenstein... Unless you're over 35 and were gaming on something pre DOS (maybe there is a game for 1BSD or 2BSD or Unix 7 I don't know about) then I am far from a Normie... I'm sorry that you don't like the price increase is necessary to keep our hobby going, but it is.

And Again.. the Titan buyers are where this started. Why the shock is coming now is beyond me.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Since the price of cards now going up. If AMD releases a card that beat the 1080,980 ti. They might try and sell the card for more. Soon we will be paying $1000 for mid range cards.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Since the price of cards now going up. If AMD releases a card that beat the 1080,980 ti. They might try and sell the card for more. Soon we will be paying $1000 for mid range cards.


This isn't happening any time soon.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> This isn't happening any time soon.


*cough*1280*cough*


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> *cough*1280*cough*


*cough*not happening still*cough*


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> SLI has worked great for me since early 2013.


Same here...


----------



## barsh90

Is there any 1080 gtx sli benchmarks?? I want to see how Improved the scaling is with the new bridge.


----------



## duganator

When nvidia released a full chip on a new node last time, it was an awful card that ran super hot. Now everyone wants them to do that same thing again and risk having another 480 fiasco. If you don't like the price of the 1080 then don't buy one. I'm not sure why anyone is shocked by the price, we've known wafer costs have shot up.


----------



## skummm

Just seen this "bargain" turn up on fleabay











I'm sure some idiots will buy it at $1200 a go









Even the cheaper retail stores here are selling for around £600 / $900 for a cut down mid range chip... it's madness!


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> butthurt much ?


I own a nvidia gpu. i've owned both team green and red cards. no dog in this hunt. but I am offended at the stupidity of the fanboys.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GeForce-GTX-1080-Founders-Edition-from-Nvidia-/252393795490?hash=item3ac3d7afa2:g:BuMAAOSw41xXO9oz

though don't let me stop you, only 24 hours left in this auction for a 1080, it's only $1225; with 38 bids on it.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> I own a nvidia gpu. i've owned both team green and red cards. no dog in this hunt. but I am offended at the stupidity of the fanboys.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GeForce-GTX-1080-Founders-Edition-from-Nvidia-/252393795490?hash=item3ac3d7afa2:g:BuMAAOSw41xXO9oz
> 
> though don't let me stop you, only 24 hours left in this auction for a 1080, it's only $1225; with 38 bidders on it.


I had a few minutes to kill, before hitting the sack. Checked out what you call "fanboys" so, Patch services vendor with Nvidia green color- what is it an online for hire promotional company? ... 5 total feedback! 12 bidders with 38 bids - are they cross bidding each other... LMAO


----------



## Brimlock

I just thought of someone intentionally bumping that auction price. Would take a pretty big scum bag to do that.


----------



## bfedorov11

It would push all the flippers to buy out all the preorders. I guess if we see 500+ 1080s on ebay Friday, we know who bought them.

Those two ebay listings do look funny. Accounts with low feedback, both out of Colorado, using the same picture. The one ends after the release date. Why wouldn't you sell it high now before the card is released? I don't think this card is going to sell as well as people think it will. They will be going for cost on ebay in no time.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> I just thought of someone intentionally bumping that auction price. Would take a pretty big scum bag to do that.


Common practice on ebay, I never buy anything from there except little under $5 items like cables, batteries, phone cases, screen protectors and other junk from china that they try and charge you $20 for in your local store.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Common practice on ebay, I never buy anything from there except little under $5 items like cables, batteries, phone cases, screen protectors and other junk from china that they try and charge you $20 for in your local store.


I'm not surprised this happens. When given the chance people will take advantage of anything they can, and *THAT* is the literal reason we can't have nice things.


----------



## magnek

Are you guys talking about people bumping the auction price so the seller gets more loot, or people bumping it to unreasonable prices with no intention of buying so the seller loses listing fees?

If it's the latter I'm all for that. The least we could do to scalping scum anyway.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Are you guys talking about people bumping the auction price so the seller gets more loot, or people bumping it to unreasonable prices with no intention of buying so the seller loses listing fees?
> 
> If it's the latter I'm all for that. The least we could do to scalping scum anyway.


Shill bidding, seller or accomplice using a different account to increase the auction price.


----------



## nycgtr

No one's gonna pay that price for something that's gonna be widely available. Just trolling


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I don't think anybody honestly expects the 980 Ti (at time of release) to be priced at 329$. We have a problem of a couple of people with radical viewpoints on OCN. Some Nvidia lovers would pay about anything for the newest Nvidia cards and some Nvidia haters expect Nvidia to release a Titan X at 499$ and a 980 Ti at 329$.
> 
> I am somewhere in the middle. I understand that in a market without competition can lead to increase prices. Generally prices increase for everything and it becomes harder for Nvidia and AMD to deliver the performance we want.
> 
> But I also think that extreme price hike from the GTX 580 to the Vanilla Titan was just too much. Going from 499$ straight to 999$ is horribly for us.
> 
> There is a case to be made that the 320mm² GTX 1080 (700$) is no different than the 330mm² GTX 460(230$). I can understand that but I don't expect a GTX 1080 to be priced at 230$. but I also don't think it should be priced at 700$.
> 
> A fair price would be something like 399-499$. Considering AMD has nothing to challenge it I think 499$ would've been the right choice.
> 
> Imho 700$ for a GTX 1080 that will be outdated pretty fast is ludicrous. We all know HBM2 cards are coming. Better stuff is coming. Competition is coming.
> 
> In no time the GTX 1080 will look like the GTX 680 right now. Funny thing is that reviewers say the GTX 1080 is "a 4K card". I bet you in 2 years the GTX 1080 struggles with 1440p as games get more demanding


That is one interesting point of contention when people spout the "Nvidia only prices things high now because there is no competition from AMD" trope. When Fermi was out and an equivalent Titan X was $499 (GTX 580) and an equivalent 980Ti (GTX 570) was $379 what competition from AMD did they have exactly? We are actually probably going to see a very similar competition situation as then with Polaris 10 being like the 6970 and and the 1080 alone at the top like the 580 was. But yeah, back when there was literally no competition for the 580 why didn't they charge more for it then? I guess they've had time to establish this new price scheme now and can get away with a lot more now than they could then (especially in the wake of the 480 fiasco)...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> Um, bud, pal, friend... Titan sales set the precedent for the new pricing and segment structure.. not the 1080.. people like @Majin SSJ Eric who sat here 3 (or was it 4 now) years ago and lauded that the Titan's performance justified the price increase of the full size die 100% on 28nm are the reason the 1080 is priced the way it is now. Much love Eric but I remember arguing with many of you Titan buyers how this was going to set a bad precedent for price levels and was handed the "if you can't afford it don't buy it." Well I didn't (but I could afford it.) Now I HAVE to pay these prices for the x80 because there is simply no other option for medium - medium high performance.


The 1080 is exactly what the 680 was back then but even way more ridiculously priced. I did not support paying flagship prices for midrange cards back then anymore than I do now. The difference with Titan, for me personally, was that it was the true flagship Kepler chip and we had been waiting for over two years to finally get a 28nm flagship die from Nvidia so we were primed to pay whatever we had to. Obviously priorities change over time and there is no way I would justify spending anything like that kind of money for video cards today but back then PC building and benching was my only real hobby so I splurged (and those Titans are still running along quite nicely in my rig 3 years later which somewhat offsets my high initial investment).

But you make a good point (and I definitely remember many cringe-worthy arguments back then about being able to afford "the best of the best" or whatever).


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That is one interesting point of contention when people spout the "Nvidia only prices things high now because there is no competition from AMD" trope. When Fermi was out and an equivalent Titan X was $499 (GTX 580) and an equivalent 980Ti (GTX 570) was $379 what competition from AMD did they have exactly? We are actually probably going to see a very similar competition situation as then with Polaris 10 being like the 6970 and and the 1080 alone at the top like the 580 was. But yeah, back when there was literally no competition for the 580 why didn't they charge more for it then? I guess they've had time to establish this new price scheme now and can get away with a lot more now than they could then (especially in the wake of the 480 fiasco)...


6970 came out earlier
was much cheaper than the 480/580
and was actually a good GPU.

I think it was roughly on par with the 480 and like 10-15% slower than the 580, but the 6970 was 379$ or something and the Nvidia cards 499$. Nvidia couldn't have priced the GTX 580 much higher. Also I believe that a GTX Titan vanilla was more expensive to manufacture for Nvidia then a GTX 580

Polaris 10 compared to GTX 1080 is a much bigger gap then 6970 to 580.

I can be wrong though. This is how I remember it to be.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> 6970 came out earlier
> was much cheaper than the 480/580
> and was actually a good GPU.
> 
> I think it was roughly on par with the 480 and like 10-15% slower than the 580, but the 6970 was 379$ or something and the Nvidia cards 499$.
> 
> *Polaris 10 compared to GTX 1080 is a much bigger gap then 6970 to 580.*
> 
> I can be wrong though. This is how I remember it to be.


Well we don't know that yet. The current P10 leaks look to be 480/480X cards so there should still be 490 and 490X cards which I believe will compete just fine with the 1080. Its just a matter of when we actually get those cards. Not like they are just not going to release a 490X.

But my main point was that the 6970 was no real competition to the 580 at the top tier yet Nvidia didn't price gouge then.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The 1080 is exactly what the 680 was back then but even way more ridiculously priced. I did not support paying flagship prices for midrange cards back then anymore than I do now. The difference with Titan, for me personally, was that it was the true flagship Kepler chip and we had been waiting for over two years to finally get a 28nm flagship die from Nvidia so we were primed to pay whatever we had to. Obviously priorities change over time and there is no way I would justify spending anything like that kind of money for video cards today but back then PC building and benching was my only real hobby so I splurged (and those Titans are still running along quite nicely in my rig 3 years later which somewhat offsets my high initial investment).
> 
> But you make a good point (and I definitely remember many cringe-worthy arguments back then about being able to afford "the best of the best" or whatever).


Yeah no hate. I was just saying that at the time Titan is what has caused this. If they can raise the price of the high end then logically they can raise the price of the mid end.


----------



## magnek

And I'm guessing the Titan Z was an experiment to see how high they could price dual GPU cards.

Thankfully at $3000 the market finally had the sense to not buy into that crap. But I do remember it going OoS the day prices got slashed by 50% LMAO (to be fair if I was in the market for such a card back then, I probably would've picked it up at $1500 as well)


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well we don't know that yet. The current P10 leaks look to be 480/480X cards so there should still be 490 and 490X cards which I believe will compete just fine with the 1080. Its just a matter of when we actually get those cards. Not like they are just not going to release a 490X.
> 
> But my main point was that the 6970 was no real competition to the 580 at the top tier yet Nvidia didn't price gouge then.


That I believe too.

I expect the 490 and 490X to be Vega and I hope they come out this october.

And if the rumors of 4096 shaders are true then I also expect the Vega cards to give the GTX 1080 a beating


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> That I believe too.
> 
> I expect the 490 and 490X to be Vega and I hope they come out this october.
> 
> And if the rumors of 4096 shaders are true then I also expect the Vega cards to give the GTX 1080 a beating


I think they're going to do another step above the 490/490x with Vega - 2Fast2Furious, or something along those lines. I think Pol 10/11 will consist of a range of SKU's including 460 through 490x.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I think they're going to do another step above the 490/490x with Vega - *2Fast2Furious*, or something along those lines. I think Pol 10/11 will consist of a range of SKU's including 460 through 490x.


























I can just see it now:

_Introducing the 2Fast2Furious, powered by 2 Fast and Furious GPUs, the 2Fast2Furious is the world's fastest and most powerful gaming graphics card. Now with the all new and improved NOS (No-latency Over Speed) technology, it will boost you to new heights as you effortlessly SPEED past opponents. But are you FAST enough to handle all that FURIOUS power?_


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can just see it now:
> 
> _Introducing the 2Fast2Furious, powered by 2 Fast and Furious GPUs, the 2Fast2Furious is the world's fastest and most powerful gaming graphics card. Now with the all new and improved NOS (No-latency Over Speed) technology, it will boost you to new heights as you effortlessly SPEED past opponents. But are you FAST enough to handle all that FURIOUS power?_


It's especially cringe worthy because I could so see AMD doing some idiotic marketing like this...


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> It's especially cringe worthy because I could so see AMD doing some idiotic marketing like this...


Yep they will for sure, it's the era of flashy words and lighting.

Like 'Irresponsible amounts of power' from Jen-Hsun Huang.


----------



## i7monkey

So AMD is going to beat the 1080 but come 5 months late?

What does AMD have that can compete with Titan/1080Ti?


----------



## kuruptx

Guys I want to get a 1080 but won't have the funds til around june 15th, the way my pay period falls, is it going to be impossible to find one at retail price you reckon'?


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Yep they will for sure, it's the era of flashy words and lighting.
> 
> Like 'Irresponsible amounts of power' from Jen-Hsun Huang.


There's nothing wrong with flashy lighting, I like to get distracted and stare at my beautifully disco ball I mean PC every once in a while.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> There's nothing wrong with flashy lighting, I like to get distracted and stare at my beautifully disco ball I mean PC every once in a while.


I suppose lights have always been a bit of a thing, I was more thinking about how they gamer-ize everything.


----------



## magnek

I was only semi-serious. But I also won't lie and will say it actually feels weird to have a side window and stare into a black void during evening/night time, which is why I use a lot of LED fans and have a single strip of lighting.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> That I believe too.
> 
> I expect the 490 and 490X to be Vega and I hope they come out this october.
> 
> And if the rumors of 4096 shaders are true then I also expect the Vega cards to give the GTX 1080 a beating


no way they're goning to do 2300sp 480X and 4096sp 490X. Vega will be Fury-esque


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> no way they're goning to do 2300sp 480X and 4096sp 490X. Vega will be Fury-esque


Isnt that nearly the same jump from an HD 7870 (1280) to an HD 7970 (2048)? The next tier up had nearly double the shaders.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuruptx*
> 
> Guys I want to get a 1080 but won't have the funds til around june 15th, the way my pay period falls, is it going to be impossible to find one at retail price you reckon'?


Maybe you won't get the garbage edition with only 1 power connector, but save your pennies and you will have the money in time for a custom 1080 that can do over 2000Mhz.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Isnt that nearly the same jump from an HD 7870 (1280) to an HD 7970 (2048)? The next tier up had nearly double the shaders.


1.6x isn't double. double would be 2560, which is 290, so another tier.
btw they'll have sth to compete against 1060 with that 480. Full Vega will have to trade blows with 1080 and 1080Ti (can't see that happen since Polaris 10 in CF is slower than reference 1080, but we'll see). They'll have nothing to go agianst 1070.

btw I think that an AIB 980Ti would be nearly fast as 480X CF (23K vs. 25.8K) in 3D mark 11, so I don't think Polaris 10 is that good as it was hyped to.


----------



## kuruptx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Maybe you won't get the garbage edition with only 1 power connector, but save your pennies and you will have the money in time for a custom 1080 that can do over 2000Mhz.


I hope so man honestly I've never had to buy a GPU, my cousin always given me his old when he upgrades, Started with a gtx 570 then i got his 680 which is what I'm sitting on now. So it's pretty exciting, I'm only at 1080p but after I get the card I want to get the Asus PG278Q!


----------



## ondoy

who wants one ?


----------



## Rich84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> who wants one ?
> 
> 2 please if your buying


----------



## kuruptx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> who wants one ?


MEE!


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> who wants one ?


no thank you.


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> who wants one ?


The Founders Edition in a different box color ?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> 1.6x isn't double. double would be 2560, which is 290, so another tier.
> btw they'll have sth to compete against 1060 with that 480. Full Vega will have to trade blows with 1080 and 1080Ti (can't see that happen since Polaris 10 in CF is slower than reference 1080, but we'll see). They'll have nothing to go agianst 1070.


Well, the salvage Picarin was 1024 shaders, so it was double the HD 7850.

Sitting between the 390X and 980Ti lands it quite close to the 1070, they just have to undercut its price by ~$50 and make sure it can work with low end OEM systems.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> who wants one ?


Send me 2 please.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

And all we are still basing everything on are sketchy rumor charts that haven't been vetted in any way. Clocks unknown, size speculated about, price unknown, OCing question mark, etc. Yet everybody just knows that the best AMD can possibly do for 2016 is 390X performance? Well, let's wait and see.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> And all we are still basing everything on are sketchy rumor charts that haven't been vetted in any way. Clocks unknown, size speculated about, price unknown, OCing question mark, etc. Yet everybody just knows that the best AMD can possibly do for 2016 is 390X performance? Well, let's wait and see.


I suspect Vega will drop this fall/winter and bring 1080++ performance or better. Polaris is not high end.


----------



## BillOhio

$909 Canadian is the price at NCIX. I expected them to be at $1,000 so that's cool I guess. There may be AIB's available soon for less I guess.

http://www.ncix.com/detail/evga-geforce-gtx-1080-founders-45-131102.htm


----------



## mohit9206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> three things:
> *980Ti vs AIB 780Ti is a much bigger difference than 1080 vs AIB 980Ti (only 13% comparing 1080 to 980Ti G1)
> *1080 is more expensive than 980Ti (around 750 euros in Europe from what I've seen on OCN, I got my 980Ti 6G Gaming for 660 euros last summer)
> *780Ti is 3GB. 980Ti still has plenty of vram for new titles.


But 256mb vram is more than enough.Here's my proof...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> who wants one ?


Is that an Amazon warehouse shelf?


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Is that an Amazon warehouse shelf?


I think Amazon warehouses are a lot more automated.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> $909 Canadian is the price at NCIX. I expected them to be at $1,000 so that's cool I guess. There may be AIB's available soon for less I guess.
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/detail/evga-geforce-gtx-1080-founders-45-131102.htm


Damnnnnnn.

Now I thoroughly regret the pair of R9 290s I got a week ago.

I'd rather spend twice as much for a single GPU. I'll have to wait for Vega now.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TranquilTempest*
> 
> I think Amazon warehouses are a lot more automated.


That looks more like Home Depot.


----------



## mohit9206

Can you see the Gigabyte GT730 in that photo back in the middle shelf on the left? I have that exact same card as my primary gaming card.So proud my card is so popular that the photo is being circulated all around the internet.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> Can you see the Gigabyte GT730 in that photo back in the middle shelf on the left? I have that exact same card as my primary gaming card.So proud my card is so popular that the photo is being circulated all around the internet.


The other side of the shelf is in the homewares section and that partcular area is where they keep the Nvidia branded door stops.

Sorry


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> $909 Canadian is the price at NCIX. I expected them to be at $1,000 so that's cool I guess. There may be AIB's available soon for less I guess.
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/detail/evga-geforce-gtx-1080-founders-45-131102.htm


909 Canadian Dollar equals 619.65 Euro

what the... is this some kind of a joke? why do we pay 799 euros here


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Damnnnnnn.
> 
> Now I thoroughly regret the pair of R9 290s I got a week ago.
> 
> I'd rather spend twice as much for a single GPU. I'll have to wait for Vega now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> 909 Canadian Dollar equals 619.65 Euro
> 
> what the... is this some kind of a joke? why do we pay 799 euros here


If the AIB's are going to start at $100 USD less than this first wave of Founders Edition cards then in theory they'll show up at ~$780 Canadian. I'd like a card with 3xdisplayport that'll let me run whatever games on high/ultra on a 3440x1440 @ 75Mhz Screen. If the Strix, G1 etc. are gonna go for $950 Cad then I'll probably go for that as my 'every 3 years' GPU upgrade.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> That looks more like Home Depot.


*stands in line at Home Depot until Friday morning*

*turns down multiple offers for day work*


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> $909 Canadian is the price at NCIX. I expected them to be at $1,000 so that's cool I guess. There may be AIB's available soon for less I guess.
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/detail/evga-geforce-gtx-1080-founders-45-131102.htm


Lol We're paying R13 699 (South Africa). That's roughly $900 (US).

We always end up getting shafted here


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Lol We're paying R13 699 (South Africa). That's roughly $900 (US).
> 
> We always end up getting shafted here


But you guys get the best versions of BMWs so it is only fair you get shafted.


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> But you guys get the best versions of BMWs so it is only fair you get shafted.


Yeah and we get shafted with those as well xD


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm still amazed that people really believe all the custom AIB cards are going to be $599! If you want to know what a $599 GTX 1080 will look like just take off the cooler on a FE card and then replace it with the cheapest piece of crap you can possibly imagine. Same board, same power delivery, same crap OCing, same everything minus the cooler that is already overwhelmed with this card (and those cheapo $599 coolers will be significantly WORSE even than that)! If you want the truly good AIB 1080's, the ones with custom PCB's and decent aftermarket coolers, you are almost certainly going to have to pay at LEAST $699 and probably a little more considering the FE is now the reference card. True, I can't prove this yet but you just wait and see what kind of $599 cards we actually get available for sale in the next few weeks and then tell me I'm wrong...


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm still amazed that people really believe all the custom AIB cards are going to be $599! If you want to know what a $599 GTX 1080 will look like just take off the cooler on a FE card and then replace it with the cheapest piece of crap you can possibly imagine. Same board, same power delivery, same crap OCing, same everything minus the cooler that is already overwhelmed with this card (and those cheapo $599 coolers will be significantly WORSE even than that)! If you want the truly good AIB 1080's, the ones with custom PCB's and decent aftermarket coolers, you are almost certainly going to have to pay at LEAST $699 and probably a little more considering the FE is now the reference card. True, I can't prove this yet but you just wait and see what kind of $599 cards we actually get available for sale in the next few weeks and then tell me I'm wrong...


The official msrp is $699, 599 is fake but nvidia make it look like real and a good deal to prevent too much backlash.


----------



## xzamples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> The official msrp is $699, 599 is fake but nvidia make it look like real and a good deal to prevent too much backlash.


ding ding ding ding we have a winner









599 was fake just like those planted audience members placed there to cheer and wow during the event/livestream


----------



## BillOhio

The founders edition cards are $909 here in Canada. I'm hoping the very basic 1080 models come in around $800 and the good cards, the Strix, G1 etc. come back up to around $950.


----------



## Espen83

$914 in Norway, but it figures, our poor government that isnt drunk on oil money at all need that money to give to more worthy people and causes.


----------



## G woodlogger

The good cards will probably start at 666 and up - there are no way to avoid THAT are there?


----------



## tconroy135

Anyone know the availability of the new SLI HB Bridge?


----------



## Bogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Anyone know the availability of the new SLI HB Bridge?


No reviews that I've found have been with that bridge. And I've only seen two small tests with 1080 SLI

http://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/feature-preview-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-sli-benchmarked

Regarding the availability I know about as much as you... nada


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> No reviews that I've found have been with that bridge. And I've only seen two small tests with 1080 SLI
> 
> http://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/feature-preview-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-sli-benchmarked
> 
> Regarding the availability I know about as much as you... nada


If I did upgrade I can't see only doing a single card, but I wonder if the new bridge matters in normal games at my 2560x1440.


----------



## iARDAs

http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?iso=20160527T13&p0=211&msg=NVIDIA+GeForce+GTX+1080+Partner+NDA&ud=1&font=sanserif

What is this timer for?

AIB 1080 benchmarks?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Espen83*
> 
> $914 in Norway, but it figures, our poor government that isnt drunk on oil money at all need that money to give to more worthy people and causes.


It really has nothing to do with individuals countries,it's just us europeans getting shafted as always with 1:1 conversion.

If there's anyone to blame,its the companies who think it's fine to do the 1:1 conversion.


----------



## Bogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?iso=20160527T13&p0=211&msg=NVIDIA+GeForce+GTX+1080+Partner+NDA&ud=1&font=sanserif
> 
> What is this timer for?
> 
> AIB 1080 benchmarks?


At that point the partners can reveal their plans for aftermarket coolers... if that timer would be correct


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> At that point the partners can reveal their plans for aftermarket coolers... if that timer would be correct


So tomorrow we are going to see a butt load of Aftermarket cooled 1080 pictures. That's fine by me.


----------



## Crosshatch3D

One more day.

Who will have the cheapest cards?

-Jason


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> The founders edition cards are $909 here in Canada. I'm hoping the very basic 1080 models come in around $800 and the good cards, the Strix, G1 etc. come back up to around $950.


$910 is actually right on the dot. Its $915 CAD is you convert $700 USD. Still it's stupid expensive for a card that still can't do 4K60 in Witcher 3.


----------



## Thready

I'm going to buy this and then play ZSNES on it the whole time.

With all these GTX 1080 news and reviews, I'm sitting here like, this 1070 looks pretty interesting for $370


----------



## iARDAs

http://www.evga.com/precisionxoc/


----------



## solarcycle24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/precisionxoc/


Hopefully we will see some decently oc'd cards from evga.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solarcycle24*
> 
> Hopefully we see some decently oc'd cards from evga.


I hope so too. If I buy these GPUs I will buy an Evga one.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I hope so too. If I buy these GPUs I will buy an Evga one.


I haven't bought a non-EVGA GPU in a really long time. Their customer service is really hard to beat.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I hope so too. If I buy these GPUs I will buy an Evga one.


Same, once I sell my Titan Black I'll be picking up an EVGA GTX 1080 FE. Not gonna wait for AIBs to release unless something profound happens in the next 14 days.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Same, once I sell my Titan Black I'll be picking up an EVGA GTX 1080 FE. Not gonna wait for AIBs to release unless something profound happens in the next 14 days.


Appereantely on the 27th we are going to get more info on AIB GPUs...

Fingers crossed they are cheaper than FE.


----------



## Cool Mike

Any word on when we will see the custom 1080's? Hopefully within 2 weeks?
I would go for a 1080 Classified or Kingpin.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Any word on when we will see the custom 1080's? Hopefully within 2 weeks?


We should know more on the 27th.


----------



## Cool Mike

Maybe on the shelves (Customs) and ready to ship.









*Anyone remember how long after the 980 reference was released the customs showed up?*


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I haven't bought a non-EVGA GPU in a really long time. Their customer service is really hard to beat.


Same here. I've always had very good experiences with them so I will only buy EVGA cards.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/precisionxoc/


Circled for magnek:


----------



## Bogga

I'm going with EVGA because of their acceptance towards water cooling


----------



## Crosshatch3D

Might have to do the GALAX 1080 just for watercooling if it does come in cheaper.

Then again, I have only ever bought EVGA video cards in the last 10 years.

-Jason


----------



## BillOhio

Any guess if I could run 3 2560 x 1440 monitors plus a 3440 x 1440 monitor, all 60 Hz, on one 1080? When I would be playing a game it'd only be on the 3440 screen. I already have the monitors and I think my 7950 crossfire is challenged by all the pixels so I'm debating an upgrade to a 1080 or possibly 1080 sli.


----------



## nycgtr

*
*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Any guess if I could run 3 2560 x 1440 monitors plus a 3440 x 1440 monitor, all 60 Hz, on one 1080? When I would be playing a game it'd only be on the 3440 screen. I already have the monitors and I think my 7950 crossfire is challenged by all the pixels so I'm debating an upgrade to a 1080 or possibly 1080 sli.


As long as you have the right connectors it will hook up to 4 monitors and you can select your gaming monitor. Having sli wouldn't make a difference for the accessory monitors.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Circled for magnek:


At first I was like







then I was like









Well played m8, well played.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?iso=20160527T13&p0=211&msg=NVIDIA+GeForce+GTX+1080+Partner+NDA&ud=1&font=sanserif
> 
> What is this timer for?
> 
> AIB 1080 benchmarks?


NDA for listing and presenting GTX 1080s is May 27th


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Any guess if I could run 3 2560 x 1440 monitors plus a 3440 x 1440 monitor, all 60 Hz, on one 1080? When I would be playing a game it'd only be on the 3440 screen. I already have the monitors and I think my 7950 crossfire is challenged by all the pixels so I'm debating an upgrade to a 1080 or possibly 1080 sli.


As long as at least one of those monitors works on DL-DVI or HDMI you should be ok unless there is some sort of resolution limitation, if it will support 4 simultaneous digital outputs then you should be fine. I think the digital output limitations are mostly on the low end cards.


----------



## solarcycle24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I hope so too. If I buy these GPUs I will buy an Evga one.


I would imagine their 1080s can oc decently seeing as evga is showing off their oc software but I guess we'll know soon enough.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> As long as at least one of those monitors works on DL-DVI or HDMI you should be ok unless there is some sort of resolution limitation, if it will support 4 simultaneous digital outputs then you should be fine. I think the digital output limitations are mostly on the low end cards.


I'd probably use 3 display ports and DL DVI. I thought maybe 4 Higher res monitors, even when not in use for gaming, might be to much for one card but I guess not? Cool.


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

Temperature seems a bit problematic on long sessions with FE.

Seems the card can push 2200+ Mhz, provided you get a design with higher voltage. A guy from Nexus made some watercooling tests:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-3fi1ovAP0

I sense that the "low power consumption" cards will end up to the same power draw of the previous generation cards due to following the OC dream


----------



## iLeakStuff

Unknown Galaxy GTX 1080 AIB card overclock.
2506MHz on the cores









"Just wait for Computex" was all the leaker said


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I'd probably use 3 display ports and DL DVI. I thought maybe 4 Higher res monitors, even when not in use for gaming, might be to much for one card but I guess not? Cool.


In 2d mode it probably wont even spend much time at base clock and only get into to boost speeds momentarily as you open programs and windows.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Looking at the reviews I'm surprised how close the Fury X is to the 980 TI, when did that happen ????????????? Also the 1080 is near 2x a 780

I'm happy with my under used 980 Ti, I have several games like GTA5 I've barely played yet. So as long as it doesn't break, I'm good for ages yet


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Looking at the reviews I'm surprised how close the Fury X is to the 980 TI, when did that happen ????????????? Also the 1080 is near 2x a 780
> 
> I'm happy with my under used 980 Ti, I have several games like GTA5 I've barely played yet. So as long as it doesn't break, I'm good for ages yet


It always was. Reference GTX980 Ti vs Fury X where 5% close. 1440p+. GTX980 Ti has non reference cards with higher clock but Fury X was always a "Titan" like card with no custom clocks or models.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Looking at the reviews *I'm surprised how close the Fury X is to the 980 TI, when did that happen* ????????????? Also the 1080 is near 2x a 780
> 
> I'm happy with my under used 980 Ti, I have several games like GTA5 I've barely played yet. So as long as it doesn't break, I'm good for ages yet


A driver or two after release, it didn't take long.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Looking at the reviews I'm surprised how close the Fury X is to the 980 TI, when did that happen ????????????? Also the 1080 is near 2x a 780
> 
> I'm happy with my under used 980 Ti, I have several games like GTA5 I've barely played yet. So as long as it doesn't break, I'm good for ages yet


When reviews began using stock 980 Ti only.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> *Looking at the reviews I'm surprised how close the Fury X is to the 980 TI*, when did that happen ????????????? Also the 1080 is near 2x a 780
> 
> I'm happy with my under used 980 Ti, I have several games like GTA5 I've barely played yet. So as long as it doesn't break, I'm good for ages yet


Fury X is not a bad card. A 980 Ti overclocks much better though. Stock Fury X vs stock 980 Ti is closer than max OC Fury X vs max OC 980 Ti.

If I had to choose either a Fury X or a 980 Ti for free right now, I am not sure what I'd take. I think I'd take a reference Fury X (the only one there is) over a 980 Ti reference, but I'd take a 980 Ti Lightning or Kingpin over a Fury X


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Fury X is not a bad card. A 980 Ti overclocks much better though. Stock Fury X vs stock 980 Ti is closer than max OC Fury X vs max OC 980 Ti.
> 
> If I had to choose either a Fury X or a 980 Ti for free right now, I am not sure what I'd take. I think I'd take a reference Fury X (the only one there is) over a 980 Ti reference, but I'd take a 980 Ti Lightning or Kingpin over a Fury X


I think I would take the free FuryX and still buy a new card.


----------



## looniam

imho, 980ti kingpin, lightnings and even HOF are very meh cards unless under LN2.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> imho, 980ti kingpin, lightnings and even HOF are very meh cards unless under LN2.


That's kind of a GM200 thing though, normally those cards provide a good amount of headroom for higher stable daily clocks.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Unknown Galaxy GTX 1080 AIB card overclock.
> 2506MHz on the cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just wait for Computex" was all the leaker said


http://abload.de/image.php?img=15953okv.gif


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> imho, 980ti kingpin, lightnings and even HOF are very meh cards unless under LN2.
> 
> 
> 
> That's kind of a GM200 thing though, normally those cards provide a good amount of headroom for higher stable daily clocks.
Click to expand...

weird, i find myself wanting to agree but yet disagree at the same time.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=15953okv.gif


don't get too excited; that max clock and load was for no more than a minute or less each time on that graph.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> don't get too excited; that max clock and load was for no more than a minute or less each time on that graph.


It appears to be a Firestrike run. Two gpu tests then one cpu test and then one final gpu test.

I personally think we're going to see a plateau for overclocks at 2200 MHz.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> It appears to be a Firestrike run. Two gpu tests then one cpu test and then one final gpu test.
> 
> I personally think we're going to see a plateau for overclocks at 2200 MHz.


I definitely don't think we'll see much in the way of usable clocks beyond that. It will be fun to see what less-inhibited versions can do under LN2 though.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> It appears to be a Firestrike run. Two gpu tests then one cpu test and then one final gpu test.
> 
> I personally think we're going to see a plateau for overclocks at 2200 MHz.


nice catch!









i could embarass myself and admit i was wondering what would make the clocks adjust like that. (long day @work)

but my ego demands that i don't.

so yeah, i knew that.


----------



## CallsignVega

I wonder if any AIB cards with actual decent coolers will be available on Friday? I simply cannot get that crappy NVIDIA blower. But I am an impatient bastard!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I wonder if any AIB cards with actual decent coolers will be available on Friday? I simply cannot get that crappy NVIDIA blower. But I am an impatient bastard!


If you plan to get more then 1 card than the FE is your friend.


----------



## Somasonic

Local pricing. Ouch. I was never interested in the 1080 (waiting on the Ti) but if this is the price these are going for I think it's safe to say I've just been priced out of the enthusiast graphics card market. I'm sure I'll still try to afford one but...




















For reference a 'stock' 980 Ti goes for about $1200 here.


----------



## 44TZL

Just hoping they'll release one with a non-gimped power supply.


----------



## shredzy

Pulling the trigger on a GTX1080, wanna smash Overwatch at higher settings with 1440P 144Hz! Gonna wait for my tax return and the price to slightly drop with the higher demand/short supply price...they're gonna go for at least $1200 here in Australia this initial realase







Hopefully there's some nice EVGA ACX cards by then!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Pulling the trigger on a GTX1080, wanna smash Overwatch at higher settings with 1440P 144Hz! Gonna wait for my tax return and the price to slightly drop with the higher demand/short supply price...they're gonna go for at least $1200 here in Australia this initial realase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully there's some nice EVGA ACX cards by then!


Not going to matter much. Still only 20Hz server tick.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## danimanfx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXUo1S55ZUM

I am surprised he`s done it, said it and admit it. There is no 599 $ as there is no 2100 MHz at 67 degrees in serious gaming.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ya, the verdict is pretty much in that the FE cooler is crap. Can't wait to see the AIB partner stuff soon.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> It appears to be a Firestrike run. Two gpu tests then one cpu test and then one final gpu test.
> 
> I personally think we're going to see a plateau for overclocks at 2200 MHz.


Agreed. I mean, that "leaked" graph would be so very hard to fake wouldn't it? Come to think about it, isn't his name "iLeakstuff"??? He's probably the "leaker" he is referencing!


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danimanfx*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXUo1S55ZUM
> 
> I am surprised he`s done it, said it and admit it. There is no 599 $ as there is no 2100 MHz at 67 degrees in serious gaming.


He only played a minute or two after setting the fan to 80%.... you can see gpu usage drop off.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I give Jay credit for actually being critical of Nvidia (something I didn't think he'd ever actually do). On his video I commented that he should try OCing the card to the much balleyhooed 2100MHz number Nvidia was throwing around and see how much throttling he gets then, even at max fan speed...


----------



## TheDude26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I wonder if any AIB cards with actual decent coolers will be available on Friday? I simply cannot get that crappy NVIDIA blower. But I am an impatient bastard!


I'm in the same boat. I hope there are some good options from AIB, of course we will probably need to wait for blocks too.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Nope. I think its almost a certainty at this point that the only cards we see on Friday are FE cards. I guess I could be wrong but there has been no indication of anything to the contrary.


----------



## carlhil2

2X 8 pins.. http://videocardz.com/60297/evga-geforce-gtx-1080-sc-acx-3-0-pictured


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Nope. I think its almost a certainty at this point that the only cards we see on Friday are FE cards. I guess I could be wrong but there has been no indication of anything to the contrary.


I've seen some countdown timers in another thread that somewhat point to some sort of announcement on Friday from some of the Board Partners so there may be official news on them along side the official 1080 launch.


----------



## traxtech

The text uses for 1080 looks photoshopped lol


----------



## axiumone

So, how much did
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 2X 8 pins.. http://videocardz.com/60297/evga-geforce-gtx-1080-sc-acx-3-0-pictured


Huh, interesting. I think this would mark the first time that an acx card used a none reference pcb. Could this possibly be an FTW or a Classified card?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> I've seen some countdown timers in another thread that somewhat point to some sort of announcement on Friday from some of the Board Partners so there may be official news on them along side the official 1080 launch.


If nothing else, there will probably be custom cards intro'd at Computex, even if they aren't for sale for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> I've seen some countdown timers in another thread that somewhat point to some sort of announcement on Friday from some of the Board Partners so there may be official news on them along side the official 1080 launch.


Yeah, could be they are allowed to announce the custom card at that time but that's a completely different thing than actually having stock available at that time. We shall see soon enough.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> The text uses for 1080 looks photoshopped lol


I disagree, the whole picture is grainy and does not look any different from anywhere else in the photo.


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> I disagree, the whole picture is grainy and does not look any different from anywhere else in the photo.


Look at the first picture being straight on its fine, now look at the second one and see the 1080 being at more of an angle than the GTX text


----------



## carlhil2

I want to know the clocks of that Giga Extreme.....the photo could show deformity because of the plexi? anyways, the last time that the masses, me included, thought that a photo was fake, we were proven wrong...


----------



## zealord

2x 8 pin. That sounds much more like it.

No make that GPU 599$ and we have a somewhat reasonable priced custom cooler design card


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> 2x 8 pin. That sounds much more like it.
> 
> No make that GPU 599$ and we have a somewhat reasonable priced custom cooler design card


ACX cards have traditionally been the same price as reference... so, I suspect 699.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm guessing that no matter what cooler and power delivery the AIB cards get we will still see the same kind of thermal throttling characteristics as we have seen from the FE. It may take longer and ultimate OC's may reach a bit higher, but they will still ultimately throttle. It will take custom BIOS to fix that (and even then, maybe the 1080 is just topping out around 2200MHz anyway and there's just nothing to be done similar to 1500MHz for a 980Ti?).


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> ACX cards have traditionally been the same price as reference... so, I suspect 699.


but but but but but good guy Nvidia said 599$ MSRP


----------



## Slaughterem

. Even if you can OC to 2.2 from 2 how many FPS do you think you will really get from this?


----------



## carlhil2

We will find out very soon I would suppose. also, which nVIDIA reference HAVEN'T throttled like a champ recently due to temp?


----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughterem*
> 
> . Even if you can OC to 2.2 from 2 how many FPS do you think you will really get from this?


10% more fps at best.


----------



## Slaughterem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> We will find out very soon I would suppose. also, which nVIDIA reference HAVEN'T throttled like a champ recently due to temp?


That is true but most of the benchmarks that we have seen you only average about 10% more performance when you have a OC of 2050. I will go out on a limb here and predict maybe another 7% for 2050 to 2200.


----------



## Slomo4shO

We are 2 days out from launch, anyone able to find a card at the mythical price of $599?


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm guessing that no matter what cooler and power delivery the AIB cards get we will still see the same kind of thermal throttling characteristics as we have seen from the FE. It may take longer and ultimate OC's may reach a bit higher, but they will still ultimately throttle. It will take custom BIOS to fix that (and even then, maybe the 1080 is just topping out around 2200MHz anyway and there's just nothing to be done similar to 1500MHz for a 980Ti?).


Would totally suck if someone spent the extra cash on a Hybrid or Classified and got garbage overclocks. You can't trust Nvidia with anything these days.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> We are 2 days out from launch, anyone able to find a card at the mythical price of $599?


Ya $599 is what Jensen wipes his ass with.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> We are 2 days out from launch, anyone able to find a card at the mythical price of $599?


Nope still 789€ (900$) in europe for the cheapest GTX 1080 soon available


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> We are 2 days out from launch, anyone able to find a card at the mythical price of $599?


We've known since the launch announcement that only FE cards would be available on the 27th. This isn't exactly news.


----------



## Slaughterem

I don't think that you will see that price on the 27th. Most AIB will slap there name on a FE card for the 27th and release a true AIB in the weeks after.


----------



## zealord

The price was actually reduced in europe.

I can report that the price dropped to 788,89€ down from 789€ 2 days ago !


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> We've known since the launch announcement that only FE cards would be available on the 27th. This isn't exactly news.


Doesn't mean that AIB partners couldn't announce alternative designs and provide availability information. Being so closed lipped suggests at least 6 weeks before the release of these lower quality cards. Would set it exactly a month out from the GTX 1070 launch.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Doesn't mean that AIB partners couldn't announce alternative designs and provide availability information.


They probably will...next week at Computex.

If I was a guessing man, I'd say they probably aren't allowed to announce anything until after the FE goes on sale.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> They probably will...next week at Computex.
> 
> If I was a guessing man, I'd say they probably aren't allowed to announce anything until after the FE goes on sale.


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> The price was actually reduced in europe.
> 
> I can report that the price dropped to 788,89€ down from 789€ 2 days ago !


such price drop, much discount, very very awesome ngreedia.... wowzer

sorry can't help it


----------



## nycgtr




----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> The price was actually reduced in europe.
> 
> I can report that the price dropped to 788,89€ down from 789€ 2 days ago !


Deal of the year.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*


Well that's two lightsabers if I ever saw one.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> They probably will...next week at Computex.
> 
> If I was a guessing man, I'd say they probably aren't allowed to announce anything until after the FE goes on sale.


Seems a few may have missed the memo... Or maybe the embargo only pertains to sub $699 models










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Seems a few may have missed the memo... Or maybe the embargo only pertains to sub $699 models
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Haven't seen any prices on above-$699 models either, so not sure what those slides prove. There's pretty clearly an embargo on AIB card information.


----------



## bfedorov11

I don't see AIB cards coming out for at least 4 weeks. That's the whole point of calling it the founders card and charging an extra $100.

I just got the last part of my matx build today... it is going to be very difficult not to order one Friday. I think I have some mcw82 blocks around here too


----------



## mcrbradbury

Damn, It's beautiful.









It's a shame I'll be ripped off by the price in Australia - there's no way it'll be anywhere near a fair price.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> We've known since the launch announcement that only FE cards would be available on the 27th. This isn't exactly news.


Well there was that story iLeakie was bandying about a week or so ago about how there would definitely be custom cards at launch and the FE was absolutely, positively, in no way shape or form an early adopter's fee card. What happened with that?


----------



## iARDAs

Did you guys watch this yet?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Watch what? Videos been taken down apparently.. Nvm, wouldn't play for me at first...


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Watch what? Videos been taken down apparently.


updated.


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Did you guys watch this yet?


Thermal throttling is when a gpu throttles to below it's operating clocks (Both cpu's and gpu's do this).
What is happening here is just Nvidia Boost dropping down, No where did I see the card running below stock clocks.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Thermal throttling is when a gpu throttles to below it's operating clocks (Both cpu's and gpu's do this).
> What is happening here is just Nvidia Boost dropping down, No where did I see the card running below stock clocks.


And?

The point is everyone iLeakstuff was hyping 2200MHz and 40% faster than a 980Ti but that's all BS if the thing can't even sustain more than 1700MHz...


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> And?
> 
> The point is everyone iLeakstuff was hyping 2200MHz and 40% faster than a 980Ti but that's all BS if the thing can't even sustain more than 1700MHz...


I'm just saying that reviewers and you tubers are getting this wrong. They should be talking about Boost 3.0 and not Gpu throttling xD
Don't be so mean to me lol


----------



## specopsFI

Friendly reminder: GPU Boost has, from day 1, been a marketing name for a thermal throttling system designed to artificially boost benchmarking results to make the card appear more powerful than what it is under sustained heavy load. Nothing new there with the GTX 1080.


----------



## ondoy

mwahahahahaha.....


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well there was that story iLeakie was bandying about a week or so ago about how there would definitely be custom cards at launch and the FE was absolutely, positively, in no way shape or form an early adopter's fee card. What happened with that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The point is everyone iLeakstuff was hyping 2200MHz and 40% faster than a 980Ti but that's all BS if the thing can't even sustain more than 1700MHz...


ileekmuch was acting like a freakin salesman for them it was the first thing I saw when I joined OCN.

I'd be really surprised if mods hadn't had a hard look at that person's posts, but then again could've just been brainwashed by Nvidia and the marketing hype surrounding the 1080.

Benefit of the doubt I guess.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> mwahahahahaha.....


Oh wow thats a great giveaway my friend. Thank you.

Can I have one?


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> Friendly reminder: GPU Boost has, from day 1, been a marketing name for a thermal throttling system designed to artificially boost benchmarking results to make the card appear more powerful than what it is under sustained heavy load. Nothing new there with the GTX 1080.


I think a lot of people will spin it the other way. Regardless of that the cards never return to or run below stock clocks which is what thermal throttling is.
Nvidia have been pretty shady about it though, and hopefully more people take note of this...but I somehow doubt it.

Nvidia is a company that can do no wrong..according to their fans.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'll take two for $550 each (980 release price in 2014)! Otherwise, I'll let the fanboys get milked...


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> Friendly reminder: GPU Boost has, from day 1, been a marketing name for a thermal throttling system designed to artificially boost benchmarking results to make the card appear more powerful than what it is under sustained heavy load. Nothing new there with the GTX 1080.


This is false. Just put a water block on the PCB and you're golden. No throttling, GPU boost generally gives at least 100 MHz boost sustained over the reported boost clock, and everybody is happy. Except for those who are never happy.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> This is false. Just put a water block on the PCB and you're golden. No throttling, GPU boost generally gives at least 100 MHz boost sustained over the reported boost clock, and everybody is happy. Except for those who are never happy.


You could just increase clock speed and voltage when it's under water and hit the maximum frequency capable of the card, boost isn't doing anything extra for you.

Boost stinks because it corrupts benchmarks, both AMD and Nvidia use it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> This is false. Just put a water block on the PCB and you're golden. No throttling, GPU boost generally gives at least 100 MHz boost sustained over the reported boost clock, and everybody is happy. Except for those who are never happy.


There's still the question of Max overclocks though. Even a water block might not get you past 2100 MHz. In fact water doesn't even really help the 980 TI that much over air given that maxwell scales so poorly with added voltage. Could be the same with Pascal.


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> This is false. Just put a water block on the PCB and you're golden. No throttling, GPU boost generally gives at least 100 MHz boost sustained over the reported boost clock, and everybody is happy. Except for those who are never happy.


It is not false. It is exactly what GPU Boost does. It uses the short amount of time before the card heats up to push out better benchmark scores. And when it is all warmed up, GPU Boost dynamically lowers your clocks exactly when you'd need it the most, i.e. at the most action-filled gaming scenes, when the card pushes over its power limits.

I'm not arguing this more than this. This is what GPU Boost actually does. If someone likes to use some other terms regarding GPU Boost, they are welcome by me. Just know that those terms are originally the product of Nvidia PR.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> It is not false. It is exactly what GPU Boost does. It uses the short amount of time before the card heats up to push out better benchmark scores. And when it is all warmed up, GPU Boost dynamically lowers your clocks exactly when you'd need it the most, i.e. at the most action-filled gaming scenes, when the card pushes over its power limits.
> 
> I'm not arguing this more than this. This is what GPU Boost actually does. If someone likes to use some other terms regarding GPU Boost, they are welcome by me. Just know that those terms are originally the product of Nvidia PR.


What you said is still false. GPU boost works exactly as designed. You definitely said it is just a way to get benchmarks higher to sell more GPUs. That is false. One can accomplish the same thing a water block can (but with typically lower clocks) by setting the fan higher or setting a custom fan curve, or increasing the temp target and power limit over the default. Which gets around the "thermal throttling" issue you are complaining about.


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> What you said is still false. GPU boost works exactly as designed. You definitely said it is just a way to get benchmarks higher to sell more GPUs. That is false. One can accomplish the same thing a water block can (but with typically lower clocks) by setting the fan higher or setting a custom fan curve, or increasing the temp target and power limit over the default. Which gets around the "thermal throttling" issue you are complaining about.


Okay, you'll get one more argument out of me.

What you are saying is that you can prevent GPU Boost from doing what it is designed to do by circumventing its parameters. Yep, you are right, you can do that to a certain degree. But it does nothing to change what GPU Boost is *designed to* do, and what it in fact *does* if one doesn't explicitly prevent it from doing.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> This is false. Just put a water block on the PCB and you're golden. No throttling, GPU boost generally gives at least 100 MHz boost sustained over the reported boost clock, and everybody is happy. Except for those who are never happy.


Yep, the whole 1% of gpu owners with water loops get full boost clocks. Everyone else gets scammed.


----------



## Glottis




----------



## Oubadah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> I think a lot of people will spin it the other way. Regardless of that the cards never return to or run below stock clocks which is what thermal throttling is.
> Nvidia have been pretty shady about it though, and hopefully more people take note of this...but I somehow doubt it.
> 
> Nvidia is a company that can do no wrong..according to their fans.


It's not only Nvidia. AMD eagerly jumped onto the "boost" bandwagon, and their implementation in the R9 cards was extremely shady. Remember when they launched? They didn't even advertise any base clock at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> It is exactly what GPU Boost does. It uses the short amount of time before the card heats up to push out better benchmark scores. And when it is all warmed up, GPU Boost dynamically lowers your clocks exactly when you'd need it the most, i.e. at the most action-filled gaming scenes, when the card pushes over its power limits.


I agree 100%. Nvidia should provide the means to disable it easily, and reviewers should only bench it in that state.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Yep, the whole 1% of gpu owners with water loops get full boost clocks. Everyone else gets scammed.


never had a problem maintaining 100% full stable boost clock at all times on custom air cooled GTX980Ti, GTX780, GTX670... maybe you need to learn how this stuff works before making such silly claims?


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> never had a problem maintaining 100% full stable boost clock at all times on custom air cooled GTX980Ti, GTX780, GTX670... maybe you need to learn how this stuff works before making such silly claims?


Key word 'custom'

Some like boost some don't I guess.

I don't like it when it gives a possibly artificial idea of performance on a test bench in 20C ambient temps, then the naive person gets it home in their 25-30C environment and loses 5-10% from those benches.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> never had a problem maintaining 100% full stable boost clock at all times on custom air cooled GTX980Ti, GTX780, GTX670... maybe you need to learn how this stuff works before making such silly claims?


Did they review custom cards? No? Aww, so sorry for your misunderstanding.

AFAIK, 980 did not have issues holding boost clocks on reference cards. 980 Ti didn't either.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Did they review custom cards? No? Aww, so sorry for your misunderstanding.
> 
> AFAIK, 980 did not have issues holding boost clocks on reference cards. 980 Ti didn't either.


funny how at first you claimed that only 1% with custom loops can have stable boost clocks, but then you shifted towards custom air cooled cards. so i guess it's not 1% after all?









EDIT: and by the way, reference 980 and especially 980Ti throttled a lot, people just have very short and selective memories


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> funny how at first you claimed that only 1% with custom loops can have stable boost clocks, but then you shifted towards custom air cooled cards. so i guess it's not 1% after all?


You confuse me with somebody else, I have been talking about the 1080 as far as getting ripped off with boost clocks.


----------



## iARDAs

Gainward



Gigabyte



Evga


----------



## ChevChelios

I like the Gigabyte


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

I like the Gainward in it's simplicity.

The EVGA we can't see?


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> I like the Gainward in it's simplicity.
> 
> The EVGA we can't see?


If it is real it looks like the standard EVGA ACX 2.0 that I have on my TX.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> ACX cards have traditionally been the same price as reference... so, I suspect 699.


I distinctly remember the 980 Ti ACX being cheaper than the reference 980 Ti from EVGA.

At the same time, the first EVGA plastic blower style cooler appeared which i hasn't seen for quite awhile.

I really think this has to do with Nvidia wanting too much money for their cooler and for the AIB vendors to make money, the price went up.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Evga SC


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Gainward


That's a GTX980Ti.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Gigabute finally lost their minds and came up with over lapping fan design?


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Gigabute finally lost their minds and came up with over lapping fan design?


about time they increased fan size, these 3 tiny fans they used for years had annoying high pitch whine.


----------



## DFroN

I really don't want to go with the reference/FE this time but I only have mm's to spare between my video card and my pump







I hope there's an AIB with a PCB no longer than reference.


----------



## rainzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> That's a GTX980Ti.


Sure is.
Here is the new Phoenix which kinda looks like Palit SJS
http://videocardz.com/60309/gainward-geforce-gtx-1080-phoenix-spotted

I'm just glad that Gainward retired that horrible Phantom cooler.


----------



## ChevChelios

so AIB 1080s with custom coolers will start selling on the 27-th (or shortly thereafter) ?

since so many of them showing up now - they gotta be up for sale too after 27-th, right ?

noones stating their OC clocks though =/


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I distinctly remember the 980 Ti ACX being cheaper than the reference 980 Ti from EVGA.
> 
> At the same time, the first EVGA plastic blower style cooler appeared which i hasn't seen for quite awhile.
> 
> I really think this has to do with Nvidia wanting too much money for their cooler and for the AIB vendors to make money, the price went up.


I have been trying to find the information, but I remember EVGA mentioning with the 900 series that the reference cooler is just too expensive to manufacture. That is why they made their own plastic cooler.

I also remember somewhere it stating that when they started this type of cooler with the 690, that it was costing in the neighborhood of 3x more to make the cooler.

Not sure how much of this is true, but with the materials and feel of the cooler, I suspect it to be the case and also why the FE editions cost as much as they do. Well, that along with the Nvidia tax.


----------



## Glottis

More custom cards













http://videocardz.com/60325/zotac-geforce-gtx-1080-amp-and-amp-extreme-pictured


----------



## besthijacker

I hope there will be some water solutions also...


----------



## Cool Mike

I am ready to buy one of the custom's. Hope we see some on newegg after midnight.

If I remember correctly, the 980 hit Newegg around 3-4am when it was released.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> ACX cards have traditionally been the same price as reference*MSRP*... so, I suspect 6*5*99.


Fixed that for you









Anyway, no more point arguing now. We will see what happens tomorrow, after that peoples can start saying "told you so" if there's no $599 card. Until then, it's pointless to talk anymore about it (like it was pointless from the start really).


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 2X 8 pins.. http://videocardz.com/60297/evga-geforce-gtx-1080-sc-acx-3-0-pictured


That's the one I am getting.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> That's the one I am getting.


Yea all that extra voltage really made a difference on my ocs.. Ponders over my 980 and ti kpes. /sarcasm.


----------



## ChevChelios

soo will we only learn how much OC these customs have tomorrow or on Computex ?


----------



## superkyle1721

Show me the giga waterforce edition and I might be persuaded to jump ship from my 980tis. Well prob not but at least I can drool over it while I wait for the big die!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> That's the one I am getting.


I thought you were going with AMD this round?

I'm still on the fence myself. I want something more than my 980 reference model that I stepped up to at release. I would like to try out AMD for a change, but I may end up with a 1070.


----------



## Nonehxc

From one of the cheapest spanish e-tailers...

LOL



Early Adopter's Edition, Founder's Edition, P0wn3D's Edition, call it what you want, I'll wait for those tasty cheap 980Ti's or that delicious price drop.









BTW, at the current exchange rate , the EVGA amounts to 879 dollans and change.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Three feedback on the Asus FE card already?


----------



## bigjdubb

So tomorrow AIB's will be allowed to start showing off their solutions and pricing, correct? It's gonna be a good Friday!


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Three feedback on the Asus FE card already?


2 are complaining about the price.

The most valued one/the top one(2 positive votes/9 negative votes) it's just a mindless fanboy praising the GTX 1080 Founder's Edition despite, as stated in the feedback, that he's going for a GTX 1070 Founder's Edition. There are many comments below that are bashing him or Nvidia because price who, thermal what, wait for custom you mindless prick, etc.









I just read a post from way back. The 980 was about 550$ when it released.

Nvidia, pls. Stahp.


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> From one of the cheapest spanish e-tailers...
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Early Adopter's Edition, Founder's Edition, P0wn3D's Edition, call it what you want, I'll wait for those tasty cheap 980Ti's or that delicious price drop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, at the current exchange rate , the EVGA amounts to 879 dollans and change.


It's cheaper than Germany.

CF Polaris, SLI 1070 or SLI 980 TI is way better in Europe.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WanWhiteWolf*
> 
> *It's cheaper than Germany.*
> 
> CF Polaris, SLI 1070 or SLI 980 TI is way better in Europe.


My condolences.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> 2 are complaining about the price.
> 
> The most valued one/the top one(2 positive votes/9 negative votes) it's just a mindless fanboy praising the GTX 1080 Founder's Edition despite, as stated in the feedback, that he's going for a GTX 1070 Founder's Edition. There are many comments below that are bashing him or Nvidia because price who, thermal what, wait for custom you mindless prick, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just read a post from way back. The 980 was about 550$ when it released.
> 
> Nvidia, pls. Stahp.


So they purchased it, then stated in the feedback it was too expensive? That is ridiculous.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> So they purchased it, then stated in the feedback it was too expensive? That is ridiculous.


By the feedback given, it doesn't seem the guy purchased anything. He was just anxious to jump the gun and praise a _still_ unreleased card.









I've never given any feedback about anything that I haven't purchased, but it seems you can leave feedback even if you don't own that particular piece of hardware. The feedback section is moderated, so I think anything utterly negative would be cut right away, and that guy acting as a hook is just a positive review in the mind of the e-tailer.

Just not positive in the mind of other feedbackers.


----------



## BillOhio

If going with 1070 SLI, would all of the combined 6 displayport outs be usable? I'm guessing that they would be but wouldn't mind a confirm after being on crossfire for a while with slave card ports not always usable.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> By the feedback given, it doesn't seem the guy purchased anything. He was just anxious to jump the gun and praise a _still_ unreleased card.


You shouldn't be able to give feedback if you haven't purchased lol


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Wonder if vendors are allowed to increase the power limits of the custom cards...hopefully. I feel like with decent cooling and a very high TDP limit, we'll see some cards clocked outta the box at like 1900MHz+.... OC's of 2+GHz easily... I can really see the AIO cooler solution become a huge success for this line since Boost 3.0 has quite a clock scale that AIO coolers would really benefit since they're able to keep cards ~40C max.


----------



## iARDAs

Driver 368.25 is out for GTX1080.... 1080 owners who will have their GPUs tomorrow might want to download them.

http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/103608


----------



## iARDAs

Man I know this is a 100% working good GPU but to me it has "mediocre cooling" written on it with throttle issues lol


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Man I know this is a 100% working good GPU but to me it has "mediocre cooling" written on it with throttle issues lol


same blower cooler as FE, just ugly shroud...


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> same blower cooler as FE, just ugly shroud...


Turns me off so bad.

Sure it is just the appereance that is different? ( I am not too familiar with the cooling system to be honest)

Looks can be decieving of course but when I look at it I feel like a GPU as loud as an airport. I KNOW I am wrong but thats how I feel lol.


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> If going with 1070 SLI, would all of the combined 6 displayport outs be usable? I'm guessing that they would be but wouldn't mind a confirm after being on crossfire for a while with slave card ports not always usable.


Why would you need 6 DP? Worst case you can buy a hub a split 1 DP into 3 DP/HDMI/DVI ...etc.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Turns me off so bad.
> 
> Sure it is just the appereance that is different? ( I am not too familiar with the cooling system to be honest)
> 
> Looks can be decieving of course but when I look at it I feel like a GPU as loud as an airport. I KNOW I am wrong but thats how I feel lol.


The only difference in functionality would be perhaps the lack of a vapor chamber and just a plain ol heatsink. Ugly or not the FE is another crap edition for 100 more.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> The only difference in functionality would be perhaps the lack of a vapor chamber and just a plain ol heatsink. Ugly or not the FE is another crap edition for 100 more.


So you are telling me both are a mediocre girl but has some really good make up to make us feel she is pretty but the FE edition just has a nicer dress on but everything else are the same?

Got you


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> The only difference in functionality would be perhaps the lack of a vapor chamber and just a plain ol heatsink. Ugly or not the FE is another crap edition for 100 more.


no it doesn't lack vapor chamber, that's how all blower coolers work.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Maybe its time to post a list of people here who said AIBs will be more expensive than reference.

Going to be funny to see all the backpedaling once partners are allowed to share price for the cards


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> From one of the cheapest spanish e-tailers...
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Early Adopter's Edition, Founder's Edition, P0wn3D's Edition, call it what you want, I'll wait for those tasty cheap 980Ti's or that delicious price drop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, at the current exchange rate , the EVGA amounts to 879 dollans and change.


can you send me a PM with the website link? i'm from Portugal and those prices are interesting


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WanWhiteWolf*
> 
> *It's cheaper than Germany.*
> 
> CF Polaris, SLI 1070 or SLI 980 TI is way better in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> My condolences.
Click to expand...

Don't worry. As soon as stocks around the continent normalize, Germany will go back to having the best prices. Iberia seems to have the best prices now, but it won't last.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Maybe its time to post a list of people here who said AIBs will be more expensive than reference.
> 
> Going to be funny to see all the backpedaling once partners are allowed to share price for the cards


if you think Gigabyte GTX1080 EXTREME GAMING, ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! or ASUS ROG STRIX GTX 1080 will cost $599 you are delusional, so you can add me to your list. i think custom cards like these will cost around $700.

ugly GALAX with plastic blower cooler? yeah that will maybe cost $599.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Maybe its time to post a list of people here who said AIBs will be more expensive than reference.
> 
> Going to be funny to see all the backpedaling once partners are allowed to share price for the cards


Add me, there will be no backpedaling, I'll just admit it and say I was wrong

Unlike what you do which is just vanish when called out on things.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Man I know this is a 100% working good GPU but to me it has "mediocre cooling" written on it with throttle issues lol


If that card is $599 it will be the best choice for water cooling if it has a reference PCB.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Add me, there will be no backpedaling, I'll just admit it and say I was wrong
> 
> Unlike what you do which is just vanish when called out on things.


I havent been wrong on things for a looong time


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> if you think Gigabyte GTX1080 EXTREME GAMING, ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! or ASUS ROG STRIX GTX 1080 will cost $599 you are delusional, so you can add me to your list. i think custom cards like these will cost around $700.
> 
> ugly GALAX with plastic blower cooler? yeah that will maybe cost $599.


Thats not what a ton of people here said.
They said "You are crazy if you think AIBs will sell cards for cheaper $599 or less than $699 for same performance or overclocked when Founders Edition cost $699. LOL OMG"


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Maybe its time to post a list of people here who said AIBs will be more expensive than reference.
> 
> Going to be funny to see all the backpedaling once partners are allowed to share price for the cards


I will be first to admit I was one of them. If they have nicer cards for less than the FE, I have no problem admitting I was wrong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Add me, there will be no backpedaling, I'll just admit it and say I was wrong
> 
> Unlike what you do which is just vanish when called out on things.


Exactly.


----------



## Shaitan

I am betting the only $599 cards we will see are the plastic shroud blower style coolers.

The other cards from the AIBs will probably be $649 - $679.

If I'm wrong then that is great. No problem admitting that.


----------



## iARDAs

Those 599 GPUs with ancient reference coolers are for water cooling guys' dream


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> no it doesn't lack vapor chamber, that's how all blower coolers work.


Don't think so. 980 reference was not a vapor chamber among others.


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> no it doesn't lack vapor chamber, that's how all blower coolers work.


Blower designs have been around a lot longer than vapor chambers. Vapor chambers are more expensive, so they're only used on high TDP parts. Hell, the reference 970 used heat pipes instead of a vapor chamber, and there's a good chance the 1070 will too.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> I am betting the only $599 cards we will see are the plastic shroud blower style coolers.
> 
> The other cards from the AIBs will probably be $649 - $679.
> 
> If I'm wrong then that is great. No problem admitting that.


That is how it should be. The custom cooler cards are almost always a bit more than msrp initially, what people are saying is that the AIB's will use $699 as the starting point for their prices to increase from instead of $599.


----------



## Cindex

I love all the talk about being able to admit you're wrong







"Humblebrag" isn't the right word, but it's gotta be something like that.









Anyways, happy about the performance on this. I may finally upgrade my GTX 260 I've been absolutely torturing


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> That is how it should be. The custom cooler cards are almost always a bit more than msrp initially, what people are saying is that the AIB's will use $699 as the starting point for their prices to increase from instead of $599.


The only reason that I'm not sure that will be the case is that I remember there being a period in time for the 900 series that the reference cooler was usually $20 or so more than the custom cards. I expect that to be the case this time as well.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> The only reason that I'm not sure that will be the case is that I remember there being a period in time for the 900 series that the reference cooler was usually $20 or so more than the custom cards. I expect that to be the case this time as well.


Well it's starts at $100 more this time. There will be some basic cards at $599 (like the galax) and then we will see cards get incrementally more expensive depending on clock speed, cooler and amount of LED's etc... In theory at least.


----------



## Helmbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Those 599 GPUs with ancient reference coolers are for water cooling guys' dream


you are wrong.

I watercool, and i wont have a ''cheap'' ass lower ranked GTX 1080 card. no way! - i want (ill buy) a lightning edition or MSI gaming card, wich will be more expensive, but also OC alot better than the reference board.

but i might skip this 1080 card.

I think im one of the lucky ones, wich sits on a 980TI MSI gaming card wich does 1500Mhz/8000Mhz dayli usage without Volt increase or anything. i only turned powerlimit to 109% in afterburner.

i honestly think that the 1080Ti will be the game changer people have been waiting for. but from AIB partners and not reference designs.


----------



## ChevChelios

I hope there will be 2100-2200+ MHz stable OC 1070s soon


----------



## xzamples

EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Superclocked ACX 3.0 Edition And GTX 1080 SLI Sneak Peek

http://hothardware.com/news/evga-geforce-gtx-1080-superclocked-avx-30-edition-and-gtx-1080-sli-sneak-peek

lol







wow look at those gainssss


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Superclocked ACX 3.0 Edition And GTX 1080 SLI Sneak Peek
> 
> http://hothardware.com/news/evga-geforce-gtx-1080-superclocked-avx-30-edition-and-gtx-1080-sli-sneak-peek
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow look at those gainssss


If only SLI actually works in every game that would be amazing


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TranquilTempest*
> 
> Blower designs have been around a lot longer than vapor chambers. Vapor chambers are more expensive, so they're only used on high TDP parts. Hell, the reference 970 used heat pipes instead of a vapor chamber, and there's a good chance the 1070 will too.


My HD 7970 and 290X both have Vapor Chambers.


----------



## Helmbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Superclocked ACX 3.0 Edition And GTX 1080 SLI Sneak Peek
> 
> http://hothardware.com/news/evga-geforce-gtx-1080-superclocked-avx-30-edition-and-gtx-1080-sli-sneak-peek
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow look at those gainssss


its beeing hold back by only having one 8pin power connection.

really looking forward to see those 8+6 or 8+8pins. thats when Oc result will start showing us the numbers we are hunting. Or atleast getting us closer to maybe a 50% increase in performance compared to a 1500/8000Mhz 980Ti









I wont really be suprised if we see a card hitting the 2350-2500Mhz stable mark under water.


----------



## ChevChelios

the "OC" on that card is only 1860 MHz, thats why no gains

but where are all the 2000-2100+ cards ?

Mario you know anything about that ?


----------



## Glottis

more custom card goodness













http://videocardz.com/60333/evga-geforce-gtx-1080-acx-3-0-superclocked-and-ftw-pictured


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Superclocked ACX 3.0 Edition And GTX 1080 SLI Sneak Peek
> 
> http://hothardware.com/news/evga-geforce-gtx-1080-superclocked-avx-30-edition-and-gtx-1080-sli-sneak-peek
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow look at those gainssss


I like the cooler!


----------



## xzamples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> the "OC" on that card is only 1860 MHz, thats why no gains
> 
> but where are all the 2000-2100+ cards ?
> 
> Mario you know anything about that ?


why is it called superclocked edition, nothing is super about that


----------



## Helmbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> why is it called superclocked edition, nothing is super about that


Marketing


----------



## Clockster

Well I received news that my card will be ready for collection tomorrow morning.
I'll only be using it for 2 weeks though, then I'm changing over to a G1 Gaming.


----------



## VSG

Those new EVGA coolers look good. The quick results from that Hothardware link shows hot temps for the core, and as usual no VRM/VRAM results so I am definitely curious to see how it works out. That FTW model looks a lot beefier as well, with a taller PCB.

Edit: I see Jacob in here


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> can you send me a PM with the website link? i'm from Portugal and those prices are interesting


LOL, what do they charge in Portugal, neighbour? Those prices in Spain are LUDICROUS. I mean, if one of the cheapest e-tailers, along with xtremmedia, has that price(sure, it's an early adopter's+fanboy fee for a reference card, but still), I shudder to think how much will charge the usual armed robbery shops.

Usually, custom models are between 100-200 euros more, so if prices maintain we are entering Titan X pricing territory for a custom 1080. How much will a 1080Ti or Titan P0rn(XX) cost?









I'll charge you a Fado.









PM sent.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WanWhiteWolf*
> 
> Why would you need 6 DP? .


I'd like 4 Displayports to run 3 x 2560 and 1 x 3440. Since my last post I found an HDMI connection on one of the monitors, a Cintiq which I'm now using without an issue so yeah, I guess 1 card will do. I wasn't sure how much resolution could be supported on those displayport hubs. Looks like a 1080 later this summer might happen.


----------



## jprovido

the evga card looks sexy as hell! im worried about it having a single 8 pin connector though.


----------



## Foxrun

Will there be any sort of restock tonight/tomorrow for the 1080?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> more custom card goodness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://videocardz.com/60333/evga-geforce-gtx-1080-acx-3-0-superclocked-and-ftw-pictured


Yet another fail cooler. They never learn that the air also has to escape the heatsink instead the blow the air to mobo and top of the card that is half blocked. It's far better to get a cooler with horizontal fins instead of the EVGA vertical ones. That way air is blown out of the case and front up to the CPU. Compared to vertical fins there is no air blown down to the mobo and cycled over and over by the GPU fans. But hey it's cheaper and easier to make the heatpipes for a vertical fins cooler, so why not save on production costs EVGA.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> I havent been wrong on things for a looong time


Sure thing Mr. 2500MHz on air!


----------



## nycgtr




----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Maybe its time to post a list of people here who said AIBs will be more expensive than reference.
> 
> Going to be funny to see all the backpedaling once partners are allowed to share price for the cards


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> if you think Gigabyte GTX1080 EXTREME GAMING, ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! or ASUS ROG STRIX GTX 1080 will cost $599 you are delusional, so you can add me to your list. i think custom cards like these will cost around $700.
> 
> ugly GALAX with plastic blower cooler? yeah that will maybe cost $599.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Also what makes you think a $599 1080 is somehow going to be better than the FE? If I had to guess, I would break it down as follows:
> 
> - $599 1080s will use the reference board but an even worse cooler than the reference blower, so it's going to overclock even less than the FE
> - between $599 and $699 you'll see AIB cards with custom coolers but still on a reference board. Thermals will be much better and power limits might be increased, giving slightly better overclocking
> - $699+ you'll see the true custom AIBs with better coolers and a custom PCB


I'm on the list as well


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Magnek and I have said pretty much the same thing since they announced the FE price. Some stock of $599 cards made as cheap as possible just to make Nvidia not a liar. Most of the reference PCB cards with aftermarket coolers in the $600-$700 range, and anything with custom PCB that might actually OC better than the FE at least $700. So add me to the list too I guess (even though i never actually said there would be NO 1080's below $699)...


----------



## xzamples

so anybody else catch them remove the graphs showing the little to no gains on here http://hothardware.com/news/evga-geforce-gtx-1080-superclocked-avx-30-edition-and-gtx-1080-sli-sneak-peek and left the graphs showing the gains

another hardware reviw site to never take serious again


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*










I want one now!


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> so anybody else catch them remove the graphs showing the little to no gains on here http://hothardware.com/news/evga-geforce-gtx-1080-superclocked-avx-30-edition-and-gtx-1080-sli-sneak-peek and left the graphs showing the gains
> 
> another hardware reviw site to never take serious again


Hey man they gotta wait for their check to clear, so can't really blame them.


----------



## bazh

dammit I always loved EVGA for their design's simplicity, now it's gone 

the Strix card too


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Those 599 GPUs with ancient reference coolers are for water cooling guys' dream


How exactly is a power limited reference card a water cooling dream? You plan on soldering around the fuse?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> I havent been right about things for a looong time


FTFY
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> I'm on the list as well


Anyone who isn't an avid Nvidia fanboy is on that list


----------



## davidelite10

I've been buying solely evga for years but now only with a single 8 pin it looks like I have to gigabyte/msi this time.
SEVERELY disappointing :'[


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> I've been buying solely evga for years but now only with a single 8 pin it looks like I have to gigabyte/msi this time.
> SEVERELY disappointing :'[


It's just the SC version which means it's just a reference card with a different cooler and an overclock. I'm sure the FTW/Kingpin/Classi versions will be more appealing as always.


----------



## alpsie

This card is really tempting, but I wonder if I´ll see a lot of gain from my 290, since I only run at 1080p but 144hz.


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> It's just the SC version which means it's just a reference card with a different cooler and an overclock. I'm sure the FTW/Kingpin/Classi versions will be more appealing as always.


G1/STRIX/amp extreme already listed it.. I'm not waiting another 1-3 months for a classy if those release first.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> I havent been wrong on things for a looong time











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Superclocked ACX 3.0 Edition And GTX 1080 SLI Sneak Peek
> 
> http://hothardware.com/news/evga-geforce-gtx-1080-superclocked-avx-30-edition-and-gtx-1080-sli-sneak-peek
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow look at those gainssss


I'm really surprised by those results, that's terrible.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> G1/STRIX/amp extreme already listed it.. I'm not waiting another 1-3 months for a classy if those release first.


The FTW version picture is different from the SC version, you can tell by how much more the cooler extends past the bracket. We haven't seen any photos of it from the side of the card that shows the power plugs, it may have an additional 6 pin.

I would still want the G1 version anyways


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> I've been buying solely evga for years but now only with a single 8 pin it looks like I have to gigabyte/msi this time.
> SEVERELY disappointing :'[


EVGA is strange in Europe. It's more expensive than the rest, but only comes with 2 year warranty, when Asus, MSI, Gigabyte and the likes have 3 year warranty and are cheaper. I don't understand EVGA's decisions in Europe but I keep hearing it's great in the US.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> G1/STRIX/amp extreme already listed it.. I'm not waiting another 1-3 months for a classy if those release first.


Also, if you like EVGA you could get the SC or FTW now and step up to the Classi when it drops.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Also, if you like EVGA you could get the SC or FTW now and step up to the Classi when it drops.


Nah they don't let you do that. You can only step up to reference cards, which, for EVGA, typically means the base ACX card.


----------



## Bogga

Hmm the pictures of the EVGA cards in that case had 2x6-pin and the other pics it had 1x8-pin... hmmm what to believe?


----------



## magnek

It's a fake.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1601192/vc-evga-geforce-gtx-1080-sc-acx-3-0-pictured/0_30


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> I'm really surprised by those results, that's terrible.


it's a reference board with custom cooler slapped on, so it still only has 1 power connector. wait for proper custom card benchmarks on reputable websites before crying doom and gloom.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Sure thing Mr. 2500MHz on air!


A) Did I say it would run 2500MHz on air? No. Neither did anyone else. *Chiphell* said air would run 2400MHz and water would run 2500MHz.
B) Did Chiphell say Reference would run 2500MHz on air? No, they said a Gigabyte AIB card would.

Try to read my posts better instead of making a complete fool out of yourself

Oh and this was posted yesterday. 2504MHz.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Maybe its time to post a list of people here who said AIBs will be more expensive than reference.
> 
> Going to be funny to see all the backpedaling once partners are allowed to share price for the cards


Followed by the list of people who claimed the 1080 was the second coming of Christ and would overclock to 2500mhz on air base of marketing slides


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> it's a reference board with custom cooler slapped on, so it still only has 1 power connector. wait for proper custom card benchmarks on reputable websites before crying doom and gloom.


Either way I thought the gap between the reference 1080 and 980ti was greater than that, although I've since discovered it is an asus strix 980ti which comes with a fairly high clock.

Everyone else cries doom and gloom why can't I?


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Oh and this was posted yesterday. 2504MHz.


That could be LN2 or even a fake?


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Either way I thought the gap between the reference 1080 and 980ti was greater than that, although I've since discovered it is an asus strix 980ti which comes with a fairly high clock.


It have been very clear since day one of reviews that the only way for 980Ti to come close to GTX 1080 is through a massive overclock from reference.
Stock vs stock the GTX 1080 is leading by 37%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> That could be LN2 or even a fake?


Could be fake, but there are so many rumors regarding 2500/2400MHz clocks you start to think it is real.
As for temps being 0, the word is that Afterburner doesnt support GTX 1080 yet so it doesnt read the temps.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Zotac AMP GTX 1080 with 8+8.
Bet it can go really high

http://videocardz.com/60325/zotac-geforce-gtx-1080-amp-and-amp-extreme-pictured


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> It have been very clear since day one of reviews that the only way for 980Ti to come close to GTX 1080 is through a massive overclock from reference.
> Stock vs stock the GTX 1080 is leading by 37%


Gains are tiny between the cards according to those benchmarks.

I don't see how gains are going to be 37%, it's impossible using their numbers.

But anyway there's no point arguing numbers because then we'll just be posting certain benchmarks to suite our argument.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Zotac AMP GTX 1080 with 8+8.
> Bet it can go really high
> 
> http://videocardz.com/60325/zotac-geforce-gtx-1080-amp-and-amp-extreme-pictured


Need results from a card like this and it will settle all arguments on the 1080 vs 980ti.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Oh and this was posted yesterday. 2504MHz.


I hope thats not LN2 and I hope a very good AIB 1070 can come close to that


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Zotac AMP GTX 1080 with 8+8.
> Bet it can go really high
> 
> http://videocardz.com/60325/zotac-geforce-gtx-1080-amp-and-amp-extreme-pictured


You obviously don't oc cards on a regular basis.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Let's say the card boosted to 1850mhz, asus strix 1350mhz? Gains are tiny between the cards according to those benchmarks.
> 
> I don't see how gains are going to be 37%, it's impossible using their numbers.
> 
> But anyway there's no point arguing numbers because then we'll just be posting certain benchmarks to suite our argument.


Why is it impossible to guess a 27% boost in performance if the highest performing GTX 980Ti models can? Those are 10% slower than reference GTX 1080.
A smaller 20% boost with the highest clocked AIB models for GTX 1080, and suddenly you are looking at a 30% lead over the highest performing GTX 980Ti.
And they will probably overclock better than that considering that overclocked reference GTX 1080 is 12% faster than stock GTX 1080.

Short said:
Reference 1080: 10% faster than highest overclocked GTX 980Ti
OC Reference 1080: 22% faster than highest overclocked GTX 980Ti
AIB OC 1080: 30-40% faster than the highest overclocked 980Ti?


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*


Hello,

Can't find this picture on Chiphell, could you give us the direct link please?

Thanks


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Why is it impossible to guess a 27% boost in performance if the highest performing GTX 980Ti models can?


It really depends on the clock speeds that each one boosted to, which of course the person who tested them happened to leave out.................









I'd assume the 980ti may have boosted to 1400mhz? The 1080 probably close to 1900mhz?

I'm also assuming the 1080 didn't throttle because the article stated the card didn't go over 80C

Shadows of mordor min frames.

1080 - 46.26

980ti - 44.87

I'm just not impressed. Sure an aftermarket one might push those minimums up to 50 at most?

edit OOPS I just posted numbers to suit my argument like I said we shouldn't do


----------



## iLeakStuff




----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*


Why the hell is the 5960X running at 3Ghz?


----------



## Helmbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Why the hell is the 5960X running at 3Ghz?


maybe a dud ?









Or it might be that its keeping things as close to stock as possible.


----------



## Crosshatch3D

I want to know this, will only the Founders Edition cards (exactly like Nvidia) come from EVGA, Gigabyte etc... or will these potentially have additional features, cooling, extra power connectors etc..

Sorry if it's been drowned in all the arguing and I missed it









-Jason


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Why the hell is the 5960X running at 3Ghz?


It ran 3.5GHz but is labeled 3GHz a lot of places because its base frequency


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crosshatch3D*
> 
> I want to know this, will only the Founders Edition cards (exactly like Nvidia) come from EVGA, Gigabyte etc... or will these potentially have additional features, cooling, extra power connectors etc..
> 
> Sorry if it's been drowned in all the arguing and I missed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jason


All Founder`s Edition cards have the same specifications. They must follow this to be called Founder`s Edition.
Basically its just a reference card with a different box


----------



## Deout

Start selling those 980's while you can still probably snag 300 from uninformed people.


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Can't find this picture on Chiphell, could you give us the direct link please?
> 
> Thanks


https://www.chiphell.com/thread-1592426-1-2.html


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> All Founder`s Edition cards have the same specifications. They must follow this to be called Founder`s Edition.
> Basically its just a reference card with a different box


And a few weeks(?) after the Founders Edition cards have been on the market the different brands will be releasing their upgraded versions of the 1080. I think most of us are planning to wait the few weeks until the cards with better coolers and power systems are reviewed/released before buying a 1080.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> And a few weeks(?) after the Founders Edition cards have been on the market the different brands will be releasing their upgraded versions of the 1080. I think most of us are planning to wait the few weeks until the cards with better coolers and power systems are reviewed/released before buying a 1080.


Yes, that would be the smartest thing to do









I am interested in:
- Overclocking on AIBs
- Price on various AIB cards
- GTX 1070 performance
- SLI scaling with Pascal. If HB bridge is nothing but a scam


----------



## Crosshatch3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> All Founder`s Edition cards have the same specifications. They must follow this to be called Founder`s Edition.
> Basically its just a reference card with a different box


Thanks for clearing it up.

Regards,

-Jason


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Oh and this was posted yesterday. 2504MHz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> That could be LN2 or even a fake?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Could be fake, but there are so many rumors regarding 2500/2400MHz clocks you start to think it is real.
> *As for temps being 0, the word is that Afterburner doesnt support GTX 1080 yet so it doesnt read the temps.*


So how did Guru3D get their temp readings then?

Don't know if you noticed, but the *power level also reads 0*. Combined with the temp being 0, leads me to strongly suspect this was a zombie modded card benched with sub-zero cooling.

After all the zombie mod guide is already out: https://xdevs.com/guide/pascal_oc/


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Yes, that would be the smartest thing to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am interested in:
> - Overclocking on AIBs
> - Price on various AIB cards
> - GTX 1070 performance
> - SLI scaling with Pascal. If HB bridge is nothing but a scam


The HB does not improve SLI scaling. Basically they said SLI after 1440p with the old bridge would use PCIE lane communication. So 1440p and under there will be no different.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The HB does not improve SLI scaling. Basically they said SLI after 1440p with the old bridge would use PCIE lane communication. So 1440p and under there will be no different.


Isnt this like almost perfect SLI scaling?
http://hothardware.com/news/evga-geforce-gtx-1080-superclocked-avx-30-edition-and-gtx-1080-sli-sneak-peek


----------



## mkclan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Isnt this like almost perfect SLI scaling?
> http://hothardware.com/news/evga-geforce-gtx-1080-superclocked-avx-30-edition-and-gtx-1080-sli-sneak-peek


What with min fps and single 1080 only 5 frames more than 980ti?


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Isnt this like almost perfect SLI scaling?
> http://hothardware.com/news/evga-geforce-gtx-1080-superclocked-avx-30-edition-and-gtx-1080-sli-sneak-peek


wow those are actually really impressive. SLI scaling has been losing to crossfire for a number of years now


----------



## lilchronic

Yeah my 680's sli and 780Ti sli had around 95% scaling. These are closer to 100%. Wondering if it has anything to do with the HB sli bridge and if it will help older generation cards scale up to 100%


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Isnt this like almost perfect SLI scaling?
> http://hothardware.com/news/evga-geforce-gtx-1080-superclocked-avx-30-edition-and-gtx-1080-sli-sneak-peek


That's exact same scaling in 3D mark as on my TitanX SLi, so i don't see nothing special actually a bit disappointed cause my 1420mhz TX SLi beats every single 1080SLi score on those graphs


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Yeah my 680's sli and 780Ti sli had around 95% scaling. These are closer to 100%. Wondering if it has anything to do with the HB sli bridge and if it will help older generation cards scale up to 100%


1) They didn't use the bridge
2) Older cards will not work operate at the 650mhz sli frequency with the new bridge


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> That's exact same scaling in 3D mark as on my TitanX SLi, so i don't see nothing special actually a bit disappointed cause my 1420mhz TX SLi beats every single 1080SLi score on those graphs


Doesnt look remotely close in SLI scaling to me...


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> That's exact same scaling in 3D mark as on my TitanX SLi, so i don't see nothing special actually a bit disappointed cause my 1420mhz TX SLi beats every single 1080SLi score on those graphs


Same here.. my 2 TX at 1500/8000 score almost 9500 overall in ultra. I would assume those 1080s are at least ~1850 with the better heatsinks.... looks pretty disappointing. What is the point of showing a bench without speeds especially when it varies?


----------



## Klocek001

I bet money 1080 8G Gaming comes priced higher than 980Ti 6G Gaming I bought last summer.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> 1) They didn't use the bridge
> 2*) Older cards will not work operate at the 650mhz sli frequency with the new bridge*


Ok i finished reading the last part lol

but where did you here that it's not supported for older cards? 650Mhz part


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> i will keep waiting to see what AMD can bring to the table


a low end Polaris and a Vega in 2017


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I'd be surprised if there is any magic mojo in this HB SLI bridge, just spec'd better to carry higher bandwidth signals. Back in the day when the Catleap 2B was all the rage, one of the main drawbacks to OC'ing it - only in SLI - was the pixel clock (bandwidth) limitations imposed on the SLI bridge circuit by nVidia. They capped the SLI bridge throughput for some reason that escapes me now, it's been too long, but SLI bridge throughput was what concerned them. Having a substandard bridge (for the amount of info flowing between cards today) would yield poor results. Sell a bridge of sufficient quality to handle the load - it's not to say other bridges may not be able to, they might, but use the HB bridge and it's guaranteed to work.

I think people are reading way to much into the whole "HB Bridge" deal.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuisCapellan*
> 
> i will keep waiting to see what AMD can bring to the table, this doesnt look to good imo.


Breaking news! Set your fan speed higher and get rid of temp throttling!


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> a low end Polaris and a Vega in 2017


I cant believe they are actually not showing any Polaris 10 cards at Computex. They should have been ready for launch


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Fury X is not a bad card. A 980 Ti overclocks much better though. Stock Fury X vs stock 980 Ti is closer than max OC Fury X vs max OC 980 Ti.
> 
> If I had to choose either a Fury X or a 980 Ti for free right now, I am not sure what I'd take. I think I'd take a reference Fury X (the only one there is) over a 980 Ti reference, but I'd take a 980 Ti Lightning or Kingpin over a Fury X


Thats great for AMD, I bought the 980 ti before Fury and /X I think, and seemed too remember AMD being a lot farther off, so whatever driver changes, etc...good for AMD.

This is my 1st Nvidia card since a 2nd hand GeForce 2 MX440, 1 of the 1st "modern" GPUs I ever bought, but in 2006


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> I cant believe they are actually not showing any Polaris 10 cards at Computex. They should have been ready for launch


No Polaris 10 at computex? Source?


----------



## Menta

AMD is getting competition


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> I cant believe they are actually not showing any Polaris 10 cards at Computex. They should have been ready for launch


That would be dissapointing. Source?


----------



## Crosshatch3D

I dunno, my EVGA 980TI FTW sounds like a jet engine...

-Jason


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Nah they don't let you do that. You can only step up to reference cards, which, for EVGA, typically means the base ACX card.


Well that sucks that they do that now. You used to be able to step up to whatever you wanted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crosshatch3D*
> 
> I dunno, my EVGA 980TI FTW sounds like a jet engine...
> 
> -Jason


My buddies 970's with ACX coolers are really loud at full tilt as well.


----------



## jprovido

I've never been this excited for a gpu release in a long time. Now that I think about it this is probably the biggest gpu upgrade I've done in almost a decade. I've started being a pc enthusiast with my first gaming card my Palit 9800gt. since then I've been upgrading every generation and I think the biggest jump in performance I experienced was from a HD5870 to my HD5970 (overclocked like a beast with the accelero xtreme cooler) cf scaling wasn't really good at that time. this might be the only time I might be getting more than twice the performance from a gtx 970 to a gtx 1080









sucks for 980 ti owners though it doesn't seem like much of an upgrade


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I bet money 1080 8G Gaming comes priced higher than 980Ti 6G Gaming I bought last summer.


i bet that your bet will be true


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> i bet that your bet will be true


If the rumors prove true, 1080Ti will be a 480mm2 chip with DDR5X and no async support. I'm sure it'll be plenty fast, but I got doubts I wanna spend so much money on that. Vega might come as a true 600mm2 hige end die with HBM2, but might be settle just between 1080 and 1080Ti with performance. 314mm2 1080 beats two 232mm Polaris chips in CF in those unconfirmed 3dmark leaks.

when was Volta supposed to come out again....?


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> No Polaris 10 at computex? Source?


I meant partners, sorry. AMD may show cards though


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> I meant partners, sorry. AMD may show cards though


ah allright. That makes more sense.

maybe they are not even launching Polaris at Macau or Computex, but rather at E3 in 2-3 weeks like they did with the Fury last year on the PC gaming show


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> If the rumors prove true, 1080Ti will be a 480mm2 chip with DDR5X and no async support. I'm sure it'll be plenty fast, but I got doubts I wanna spend so much money on that. Vega might come as a true 600mm2 hige end die with HBM2, but might be settle just between 1080 and 1080Ti with performance. 314mm2 1080 beats two 232mm Polaris chips in CF in those unconfirmed 3dmark leaks.
> 
> when was Volta supposed to come out again....?


Any source of these rumors?


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> maybe they are not even launching Polaris at Macau or Computex, but rather at E3 in 2-3 weeks like they did with the Fury last year on the PC gaming show


Makes sense now, I think this countdown is related. http://insightfulvr.com/insightfulvr/

Layla Mah project, creator of Amd's Liquid Vr maybe?


----------



## dubldwn

Well, barring any other info it looks like I'm getting up early on the off chance I can F5 a Classy. Quite a bit of leaks to only have flounders tomorrow. I wish blocks were made for FTW with those 2 8-pins. Beautiful card, EVGA.


----------



## Brimlock

Tomorrow can't come fast enough. I just want more news and reviews on these cards already.


----------



## Clockster

Something came early


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something came early


Send it to me, I can test to see if it is a genuine GTX 1080.

I'll send it back to you in 2000 years.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something came early


I hope you are not quoting your wife mate









Other than that. Go go benchmarks, pictures and all the other stuff and share with us


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Send it to me, I can test to see if it is a genuine GTX 1080.
> 
> I'll send it back to you in 2000 years.


2000 years?


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Well, barring any other info it looks like I'm getting up early on the off chance I can F5 a Classy. Quite a bit of leaks to only have flounders tomorrow. I wish blocks were made for FTW with those 2 8-pins. Beautiful card, EVGA.


I don't normally worry over launch day purchasing, is it possible that these things go up for sale at midnight


----------



## Bogga

I'm going with two FTW as it seems


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> 2000 years?


Actually, make it 4000.

I need to show the future generations of Gamers how far we've come with what the humans of today call Graphics and Video Games.

It's incredible how much more powerful the GTX Type 0-R 88090 is. Seriously, we don't even leave our Virtual Reality pods for weeks on end now, it's that good.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Actually, make it 4000.
> 
> I need to show the future generations of Gamers how far we've come with what the humans of today call Graphics and Video Games.
> 
> It's incredible how much more powerful the GTX Type 0-R 88090 is. Seriously, we don't even leave our Virtual Reality pods for weeks on end now, it's that good.


I expect the human race to be extinct by this time.
Quote:


> I don't normally worry over launch day purchasing, is it possible that these things go up for sale at midnight


I expect we'll have news on the AIB cards availability tomorrow.


----------



## Bogga

All this nda on the AIB have said that it is 15:00 CEST... have you heard anything else?


----------



## Brimlock

Just my personal opinion, if the card releases tomorrow then there is no need for an NDA on AIB cards when board partners are selling reference cards as well.


----------



## Nonehxc

So...who's getting one of these?



Look at that multi monitor setup!!! The GTX 1080 sure is a beast if it can drive all that screen real state.









And look how happy our Early Adopter is!! He's smiling like mad because he has just configured his Simultaneous Multi-Projection setup with all those screenz. He just p0wned that right corner and all those pesky bezels.


----------



## Bogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Just my personal opinion, if the card releases tomorrow then there is no need for an NDA on AIB cards when board partners are selling reference cards as well.


I doubt the would be available for buying. But facts about them, perhaps reviews and a date when they will be available


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> I doubt the would be available for buying. But facts about them, perhaps reviews and a date when they will be available


Yeah, I'm not overly optimistic about them being on sale tomorrow either.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> So...who's getting one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that multi monitor setup!!! The GTX 1080 sure is a beast if it can drive all that screen real state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look how happy our Early Adopter is!! He's smiling like mad because he has just configured his Simultaneous Multi-Projection setup with all those screenz. He just p0wned that right corner and all those pesky bezels.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B01FMF6DAS/ref=sr_1_3_olp?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1464299574&sr=1-3&keywords=gtx+1080&condition=new


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B01FMF6DAS/ref=sr_1_3_olp?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1464299574&sr=1-3&keywords=gtx+1080&condition=new


A true scalper. The majority of the reviews consist of people complaining about the scalping.










Not only are NVIDIA scalping with the Founders Editions, but the scalpers are scalping on top of the scalping.


----------



## Brimlock

Whats worse is a supplier is selling the card. Not a specific individual.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> A true scalper. The majority of the reviews consist of people complaining about the scalping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only are NVIDIA scalping with the Founders Editions, but the scalpers are scalping on top of the scalping.


Anyone who willingly buys from a scalper forfeits any and all rights to complain.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Whats worse is a supplier is selling the card. Not a specific individual.


It looks like it's sold by an Amazon seller actually, it should say who is selling it under the seller information.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Anyone who willingly buys from a scalper forfeits any and all rights to complain.


I suppose whoever is investing into a GPU that has had it's price inflated through scalping must be really desperate for the material object or money is simply no object.

Aw man, I hope the prices of the Pascal GPUs go down to their MSRP in a few weeks or by the time the GTX 1070 is out.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> It looks like it's sold by an Amazon seller actually, it says who is selling it under the seller information.
> I suppose whoever is investing into a GPU that has had it's price inflated through scalping must be really desperate for the material object or money is simply no object.


I wish Amazon would have an active role for preventing scams like these.


----------



## zealord

PCGH showed custom prices for GTX 1080 cards in europe. The GTX 1080 Founders Edition is 789€ (900$)

Custom coolers could be tarting at 665€ (744$). That is the "599$MSRP" from Nvidia. So basically not happening.

GTX 1070 Founders Edition is 500€ (560$) in europe.

I paid less for my GTX 680 (490€) on release date than the GTX 1070 costs. Let that sink in.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Aw man, I hope the prices of the Pascal GPUs go down to their MSRP in a few weeks or by the time the GTX 1070 is out.


Hope springs eternal.









(well I'm sure there'll be cards that go for the $599 MSRP, but definitely don't expect quality AIB cards to be that price)


----------



## Menta

Nvidia FAST Sync

Haven't seen much talk on Nvidia FAST Sync is this exclusive to pascal, work on any monitor? what do you guys think about this


----------



## Kielon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> PCGH showed custom prices for GTX 1080 cards in europe. The GTX 1080 Founders Edition is 789€ (900$)
> 
> Custom coolers could be tarting at 665€ (744$). That is the "599$MSRP" from Nvidia. So basically not happening.
> 
> GTX 1070 Founders Edition is 500€ (560$) in europe.
> 
> I paid less for my GTX 680 (490€) on release date than the GTX 1070 costs. Let that sink in.


EU price = MSRP+VAT (value added tax rate varies in 20-27% range - source https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Union_value_added_tax)


----------



## Brimlock

If a 1070 is 500 dollars for an AIB card then I will not be buying a 10 series card.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> It looks like it's sold by an Amazon seller actually, it should say who is selling it under the seller information.
> I suppose whoever is investing into a GPU that has had it's price inflated through scalping must be really desperate for the material object or money is simply no object.
> 
> Aw man, I hope the prices of the Pascal GPUs go down to their MSRP in a few weeks or by the time the GTX 1070 is out.


Only way MSRP will actually be followed is

1) AMD's offerings are actually competitive (for once)
2) Big Pascal gets released and the TI versions hold the trend of costing as much as their slightly older counterparts.

Call me crazy but I don't think AMD is going to compete with the 1080, MAYBE the 1070...but historically AMD has been lagging behind in both power/speed and release dates, I don't think that'll change anytime soon.

And 2) is basically inevitable but still relies on AMD keeping their current trend of releasing a competitive product which forces pricing down.

So it's only scalping at this point if you have a 3-6 month time frame where you don't want to sell your GPU to offset the cost of your next hardware cycle. which in turn will mean your card will likely sell for less on the secondary market.

Overall the 1080 isn't a bad price point. It's a little inflated because Nvidia basically have a monopoly on the high end market during the period where people are most likely to renew their upgrade cycle but that's the fault of AMD being perpetually late to the high end market with their offerings. I for one am willing to bite the small bullet of the premium which is likely going to be offset by selling my previous GPU before its value lessens further.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Nvidia FAST Sync
> 
> Haven't seen much talk on Nvidia FAST Sync is this exclusive to pascal, work on any monitor? what do you guys think about this


I tried to modify the .25 drivers for 1080 so that it could run with my 980Ti so that I could check out Fast Sync. Didn't work. Anyone good at modifying driver .inf files? I'd love to get Fast Sync working with my OLED before I eventually get AIB 1080's.

Speaking of AIB 1080's, this is what a proper air cooler looks like (Ti):










Now compare that surface area to the tiny FE 1080 heatsink below, and I bet the Lightning cooler could dissipate easily three times the BTU (and be significantly more quiet at the same time):










The SLI scaling with the new HB bridge looks quite promising, up to 98% scaling!:










Only three titles out of eleven below 80% scaling.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> PCGH showed custom prices for GTX 1080 cards in europe. The GTX 1080 Founders Edition is 789€ (900$)
> 
> Custom coolers could be tarting at 665€ (744$). That is the "599$MSRP" from Nvidia. So basically not happening.
> 
> GTX 1070 Founders Edition is 500€ (560$) in europe.
> 
> I paid less for my GTX 680 (490€) on release date than the GTX 1070 costs. Let that sink in.


Inflation man.. don't you even economics dude? And the cost of R&D!!! Who you think has to pay for the trip to mars???

On a serious note, I saw someone on a local classifieds site had posted a "warning" to people interested in buying a used 980ti, saying that the 1080 was 80%-90% faster and that within a few weeks the 980ti would be worth nothing. that tells me that pascal will sell incredibly well despite the pricing, the corporate jargon is just too strong for some


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I tried to modify the .25 drivers for 1080 so that it could run with my 980Ti so that I could check out Fast Sync. Didn't work. Anyone good at modifying driver .inf files? I'd love to get Fast Sync working with my OLED before I eventually get AIB 1080's.
> 
> Speaking of AIB 1080's, this is what a proper air cooler looks like (Ti):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now compare that surface area to the tiny FE 1080 heatsink below, and I bet the Lightning cooler could dissipate easily three times the BTU (and be significantly more quiet at the same time):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SLI scaling with the new HB bridge looks quite promising, up to 98% scaling!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only three titles out of eleven below 80% scaling.


Again scaling has nothing to do with the new bridge.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Again scaling has nothing to do with the new bridge.


And your reference for such a statement?


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Only way MSRP will actually be followed is
> 
> 1) AMD's offerings are actually competitive (for once)
> 2) Big Pascal gets released and the TI versions hold the trend of costing as much as their slightly older counterparts.
> 
> Call me crazy but I don't think AMD is going to compete with the 1080, MAYBE the 1070...but historically AMD has been lagging behind in both power/speed and release dates, I don't think that'll change anytime soon.
> 
> And 2) is basically inevitable but still relies on AMD keeping their current trend of releasing a competitive product which forces pricing down.
> 
> So it's only scalping at this point if you have a 3-6 month time frame where you don't want to sell your GPU to offset the cost of your next hardware cycle. which in turn will mean your card will likely sell for less on the secondary market.
> 
> Overall the 1080 isn't a bad price point. It's a little inflated because Nvidia basically have a monopoly on the high end market during the period where people are most likely to renew their upgrade cycle but that's the fault of AMD being perpetually late to the high end market with their offerings. I for one am willing to bite the small bullet of the premium which is likely going to be offset by selling my previous GPU before its value lessens further.


Nobody is going to call you crazy because AMD themselves have stated they wont be competing against Nvidia for the performance crown, they are focusing on regaining marketshare on the lower end Segments, 980Ti performance for 300-350$ and 390X performance for 199$-239$ (Don't quote me on this as this is supposition)

AMD will be competing for the performance crown with VEGA and their full fat chips.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> A true scalper. The majority of the reviews consist of people complaining about the scalping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only are NVIDIA scalping with the Founders Editions, but the scalpers are scalping on top of the scalping.


my fav part of this is this detail

This item will be released on May 27, 2016.
Want it delivered Wednesday, June 15? Choose Expedited at checkout.

not only are they selling the card in advance of the release date for an extraordinary sum, but in order to get the card 17+ days after release you HAVE to pay extra $$$ for expedited shipping.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> And your reference for such a statement?


Logic. If Scaling was due to BW between card then why are not Dual GPU cards not scaling better?


----------



## Foxrun

Do we know if more will go on sale tonight? Or were the preorders it?


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> my fav part of this is this detail
> 
> This item will be released on May 27, 2016.
> Want it delivered Wednesday, June 15? Choose Expedited at checkout.
> 
> not only are they selling the card in advance of the release date for an extraordinary sum, but in order to get the card 17+ days after release you HAVE to pay extra $$$ for expedited shipping.


That's cute. I have amazon prime in DFW. I will probably have it by 5pm tomorrow.


----------



## Krgwow

Well, the FE cost 799€ on my country, i have 900€ to spent on a decent Custom Version, wish i could afford a Classy with that money
if not
the world is lost


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> Well, the FE cost 799€ on my country, i have 900€ to spent on a decent Custom Version, wish i could afford a Classy with that money
> if not
> the world is lost


you would be ready to churn out 900€ for a custom GTX 1080?

God damn, I mean you can do what you want with your money, but 900€ for a mid range GPU that isn't even that great.

The good news is : You will definitely get a really good custom GTX 1080 for below 900€. Pretty sure Classi is below 900€

The bad news is : You are ready to pay that much for a 314mm² GPU mid range gpu


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> you would be ready to churn out 900€ for a custom GTX 1080?
> 
> God damn, I mean you can do what you want with your money, but 900€ for a mid range GPU that isn't even that great.
> 
> The good news is : You will definitely get a really good custom GTX 1080 for below 900€. Pretty sure Classi is below 900€
> 
> The bad news is : You are ready to pay that much for a 314mm² GPU mid range gpu


Well, technically i would be paying, on the worse occasion 550€, because i sold my GTX 980 G1 for 350€. So it's "ok"... (not really, but i want to believe it is lol)

Anyway, you guys have any idea how much time after eVGA release FTW versions they took to release the Classy/Hybrid?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> Well, technically i would be paying, on the worse occasion 550€, because i sold my GTX 980 G1 for 350€. So it's "ok"... (not really, but i want to believe it is lol)
> 
> Anyway, you guys have any idea how much time after eVGA release FTW versions they took to release the Classy/Hybrid?


I think hybrids came outg about 4-8 weeks after. DOn't quote me on that...but I remember that time frame, either on the 980 or at the end of kepler.


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> I think hybrids came outg about 4-8 weeks after. DOn't quote me on that...but I remember that time frame, either on the 980 or at the end of kepler.


yea i won't be waiting 8 weeks FOR SURE without any graphics card
i'm using HD Graphics 530


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> Well, technically i would be paying, on the worse occasion 550€, because i sold my GTX 980 G1 for 350€. So it's "ok"... (not really, but i want to believe it is lol)
> 
> Anyway, you guys have any idea how much time after eVGA release FTW versions they took to release the Classy/Hybrid?


It can take really long, but I have a feeling maybe 2 months.

Best case scenario 6 weeks for classi
Worst case scenario 4 months for classi

or Kingpin or whatever the best EVGA card is I don't even know anymore


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> yea i won't be waiting 8 weeks FOR SURE without any graphics card
> i'm using HD Graphics 530


Oh, you poor soul. Have a cookie.


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Oh, you poor soul. Have a cookie.


oh thanks









Never
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> It can take really long, but I have a feeling maybe 2 months.
> 
> Best case scenario 6 weeks for classi
> Worst case scenario 4 months for classi
> 
> or Kingpin or whatever the best EVGA card is I don't even know anymore


it's true what people said about 980 Ti? best version was really the Gigabyte G1 and even better, the Xtreme version?
Gigabyte is THAT good now? i mean, people said the G1 was overclocking higher then ANY other brand on 980 Ti

that's a surprise for me, since there is Lightning, Classy, etc to compete with


----------



## criminal

Got an email from EVGA stating the card would be on sale tomorrow at 6AM PST. Who's getting the Failed Edition card?


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Got an email from EVGA stating the card would be in sale tomorrow at 6AM PST. Who's getting the Failed Edition card?


I wonder if that'll be the same time for the nvidia store.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> it's true what people said about 980 Ti? best version was really the Gigabyte G1 and even better, the Xtreme version?
> Gigabyte is THAT good now? i mean, people said the G1 was overclocking higher then ANY other brand on 980 Ti
> 
> that's a surprise for me, since there is Lightning, Classy, etc to compete with


"Standard" custom designs are enough for people who put them into the rig as they come. Air cooled.

Super expensive KingPin, Lightning, Hall of Fame and whatnot are good for water, LN2 people who overclock them heavily.


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Nvidia FAST Sync
> 
> Haven't seen much talk on Nvidia FAST Sync is this exclusive to pascal, work on any monitor? what do you guys think about this


It will work on any monitor, and isn't limited to pascal. If you want to try it before it's officially released, just use fullscreen windowed. It's the same principle, only one frame is displayed per refresh, and excess frames rendered get discarded instead of waiting in line to get displayed.


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> And your reference for such a statement?


The bridge is a display interface, it lets the finished frame be scanned directly out to the monitor instead of getting copied into the primary card's memory first.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvJJ4jilxcY


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Nvidia FAST Sync
> 
> Haven't seen much talk on Nvidia FAST Sync is this exclusive to pascal, work on any monitor? what do you guys think about this


FAST Sync is one of Pascal's features that is very interesting to me. If it works the way I think it does it will be a serious game changer in terms of getting rid of tearing without adding lag. Its a technology I would very much welcome on my Titans as I generally get a lot of tearing in games since my FPS are usually above my 60Hz 1440P monitors. The 1080 has great performance and some really nice features (on top of all the features they have added in years past) but that damn price just kills it!


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> FAST Sync is one of Pascal's features that is very interesting to me. If it works the way I think it does it will be a serious game changer in terms of getting rid of tearing without adding lag. Its a technology I would very much welcome on my Titans as I generally get a lot of tearing in games since my FPS are usually above my 60Hz 1440P monitors. The 1080 has great performance and some really nice features (on top of all the features they have added in years past) but that damn price just kills it!


yeah, if either the 1080 and 1070 AIB cards come in at 75-125 dollars more expensive than Nvidias listed MSRP for the non-fe cards, then I probably won't pick up either. I'm not dying for a new card, I'm just in the market for a new one.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> yeah, if either the 1080 and 1070 AIB cards come in at 75-125 dollars more expensive than Nvidias listed MSRP for the non-fe cards, then I probably won't pick up either. I'm not dying for a new card, I'm just in the market for a new one.


Depending on what you are coming from a cheap 980Ti could be a really nice upgrade for far less $$$ than the 1080. That's absolutely what I'd be doing right now if I planned on replacing my Titans (two 980Ti's for the cost of a FE card would be perfect)...


----------



## BillOhio

Nice benches for 3440 x 1440, and I'll be happy to upgrade to something with those 3 displayports plus an HDMI. I'm pretty sure that the ol' 7950 crossfire is about to be replaced.

http://techgage.com/article/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-review-a-look-at-4k-ultra-wide-gaming/3/


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I hope you are not quoting your wife mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that. Go go benchmarks, pictures and all the other stuff and share with us


Cpu @4.6Ghz, GTX1080 stock
I'll upload pics tomorrow (Still under NDA for another 9 hours)

5 082 IN Fire Strike Ultra (V1.1)

Graphics score
4 988

Graphics test 1
27.59 FPS

Graphics test 2
17.87 FPS

Physics score
17 673

Physics test
56.11 FPS

Combined score
2 638

Combined test
12.27 FPS


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Cpu @4.6Ghz, GTX1080 stock
> *I'll upload pics tomorrow (Still under NDA for another 9 hours)*
> 
> 5 082 IN Fire Strike Ultra (V1.1)
> 
> Graphics score
> 4 988
> 
> Graphics test 1
> 27.59 FPS
> 
> Graphics test 2
> 17.87 FPS
> 
> Physics score
> 17 673
> 
> Physics test
> 56.11 FPS
> 
> Combined score
> 2 638
> 
> Combined test
> 12.27 FPS


Oh I thought you bought one or something. Yeah take your time no worries mate


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Oh I thought you bought one or something. Yeah take your time no worries mate


i did lol But I was asked not to post stuff until later today.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> i did lol But I was asked not to post stuff until later today.


By who?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> i did lol But I was asked not to post stuff until later today.


Did you sign an NDA?

I mean if a friend of you is a store owner and told you not to share stuff on the web I get it. No worries mate. Don't break your friends trust.


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Did you sign an NDA?
> 
> I mean if a friend of you is a store owner and told you not to share stuff on the web I get it. No worries mate. Don't break your friends trust.


I didn't but my mate did and I would never break his trust.
He did me a huge favor because I wouldn't have been able to collect the card later today.

I've taken some pics and done some benches, so will upload those later today


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> I didn't but my mate did and I would never break his trust.
> He did me a huge favor because I wouldn't have been able to collect the card later today.
> 
> I've taken some pics and done some benches, so will upload those later today


Wait, so is this confirmation of non-FE AIB cards available at launch?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Logic. If Scaling was due to BW between card then why are not Dual GPU cards not scaling better?


I see, random speculation is your reference.

Dual GPU cards like the Titan-Z are a completely different animal. Both chips talk to the CPU via an on board-PLX chip, with two chips being limited to one 16x PCI-E slot. Each chip has an effective 8x link to the CPU.

NVIDIA: _If you've maxed out your overclock, the next step for increasing performance is to gear up with a second graphics card for SLI. To further improve performance and smoothness in SLI the GeForce GTX 1080 will utilize both SLI interface connectors, commonly referred to as "SLI fingers", using a new High Bandwidth SLI Bridge (SLI HB Bridge).

This combined SLI interface runs at 650MHz when the new SLI HB Bridge is utilized, compared to 400MHz on previous generation NVIDIA GeForce GTX GPUs and bridges. This additional bandwidth helps drive super high resolutions experiences on the latest monitors, and can also deliver a smoother gaming experience, as shown below in a Shadow of Mordor benchmark.

If you have a previous-generation SLI bridge you can still use it with the GeForce GTX 1080, though the reduced bandwidth may impact performance and smoothness. See below for a helpful graphic detailing our engineers' SLI Bridge recommendations._



















_By default the GeForce GTX 1080 supports two GPUs in SLI - as games have evolved, it has become increasingly difficult to provide beneficial performance scaling with 3 or 4 GPUs, and as such 3-Way and 4-Way SLI configurations are no longer recommended.

Not impossible mind you, simply not recommended. To unlock 3-Way and 4-Way SLI functionality, enthusiasts will need to acquire a free "Enthusiast Key" from a NVIDIA website. Simply run the key software on your PC, follow the steps, and you'll unlock 3-Way and 4-Way SLI functionality.

With the transition away from 3-Way and 4-Way SLI, our recommendation for enthusiasts is to now use 2 GPUs in SLI for graphics, and offload other tasks to 1 or 2 additional GPUs, maximizing performance and smoothness, and minimizing latency, in particular in VR.

Alternatively, use Multi Display Adapter (MDA) or Linked Display Adapter (LDA) modes in compatible DirectX 12 games, which can be developed to support up to 4 graphics cards._

At the very minimum it should help frametime. I love how people think a $25 bridge is some NVIDIA conspiracy for mass cash flow.









Writing some crap that the new bridge does nothing based off your random speculation and no proof, testing or references is laughable. I'll be getting the new bridge. Feel free not to. I've already proven through actual tests (not random speculation), that 8x PCI-E 3.0 links instead of 16x links on high resolution displays can considerably affect performance in SLI.

I also plan to do full tests of the new bridge versus old in demanding scenarios. This will be interesting.


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Wait, so is this confirmation of non-FE AIB cards available at launch?


Nope, Founders edition.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Got an email from EVGA stating the card would be on sale tomorrow at 6AM PST. Who's getting the Failed Edition card?


You're getting an FE card?









Well on the block list you go.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Nope, Founders edition.


Oh, well go ahead and post them up! No NDA on FE cards that I'm aware of.


----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> You're getting an FE card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well on the block list you go.


Well, after all he is a criminal


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightDee8D*
> 
> Well, after all he is a criminal


A smooth one at that!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I see, random speculation is your reference.
> 
> Dual GPU cards like the Titan-Z are a completely different animal. Both chips talk to the CPU via an on board-PLX chip, with two chips being limited to one 16x PCI-E slot. Each chip has an effective 8x link to the CPU.
> 
> NVIDIA: _If you've maxed out your overclock, the next step for increasing performance is to gear up with a second graphics card for SLI. To further improve performance and smoothness in SLI the GeForce GTX 1080 will utilize both SLI interface connectors, commonly referred to as "SLI fingers", using a new High Bandwidth SLI Bridge (SLI HB Bridge).
> 
> This combined SLI interface runs at 650MHz when the new SLI HB Bridge is utilized, compared to 400MHz on previous generation NVIDIA GeForce GTX GPUs and bridges. This additional bandwidth helps drive super high resolutions experiences on the latest monitors, and can also deliver a smoother gaming experience, as shown below in a Shadow of Mordor benchmark.
> 
> If you have a previous-generation SLI bridge you can still use it with the GeForce GTX 1080, though the reduced bandwidth may impact performance and smoothness. See below for a helpful graphic detailing our engineers' SLI Bridge recommendations._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _By default the GeForce GTX 1080 supports two GPUs in SLI - as games have evolved, it has become increasingly difficult to provide beneficial performance scaling with 3 or 4 GPUs, and as such 3-Way and 4-Way SLI configurations are no longer recommended.
> 
> Not impossible mind you, simply not recommended. To unlock 3-Way and 4-Way SLI functionality, enthusiasts will need to acquire a free "Enthusiast Key" from a NVIDIA website. Simply run the key software on your PC, follow the steps, and you'll unlock 3-Way and 4-Way SLI functionality.
> 
> With the transition away from 3-Way and 4-Way SLI, our recommendation for enthusiasts is to now use 2 GPUs in SLI for graphics, and offload other tasks to 1 or 2 additional GPUs, maximizing performance and smoothness, and minimizing latency, in particular in VR.
> 
> Alternatively, use Multi Display Adapter (MDA) or Linked Display Adapter (LDA) modes in compatible DirectX 12 games, which can be developed to support up to 4 graphics cards._
> 
> At the very minimum it should help frametime. I love how people think a $25 bridge is some NVIDIA conspiracy for mass cash flow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Writing some crap that the new bridge does nothing based off your random speculation and no proof, testing or references is laughable. I'll be getting the new bridge. Feel free not to. I've already proven through actual tests (not random speculation), that 8x PCI-E 3.0 links instead of 16x links on high resolution displays can considerably affect performance in SLI.
> 
> I also plan to do full tests of the new bridge versus old in demanding scenarios. This will be interesting.


Nice that you did some reading and looking up. Still the LED bridge seem to cover most of the resolutions. I think the problem with frame times comes into play if the bridge gets saturated. You are doing communication via PCIE and Bridge. They did use 3 x 4K to show the difference though which seems a bit extreme.


----------



## Martyr82

My local dealer (Australia) said he expects to have stock on Monday or Tuesday, and will sell at a price of $1,350 AUD

0_0;;


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martyr82*
> 
> My local dealer (Australia) said he expects to have stock on Monday or Tuesday, and will sell at a price of $1,350 AUD
> 
> 0_0;;


Is it taxes or what that makes components so expensive in Australia? I looked it up and $700 USD is $970 AUD.


----------



## Martyr82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Is it taxes or what that makes components so expensive in Australia? I looked it up and $700 USD is $970 AUD.


We typical pay an 'isolation' premium on everything, supposedly due to the tyranny of distance between us and the rest of the world.

For reference (All AUD, from www.pccg.com.au);

GTX980 - $650 - $750
GTX980Ti - $900 - $1250
GTXTitanX - $1500

GTX1080 - $1350


----------



## blue1512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Is it taxes or what that makes components so expensive in Australia? I looked it up and $700 USD is $970 AUD.


Retailer's mark up at its finest in Australia.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martyr82*
> 
> We typical pay an 'isolation' premium on everything, supposedly due to the tyranny of distance between us and the rest of the world.
> 
> For reference (All AUD, from www.pccg.com.au);
> 
> GTX980 - $650 - $750
> GTX980Ti - $900 - $1250
> GTXTitanX - $1500
> 
> GTX1080 - $1350


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue1512*
> 
> Retailer's mark up at its finest in Australia.


I just laugh thinking about the geek rage that would ensue if they tried to do this in the United States. Also I think they manufacture the GPUs geographically closer to Australia, at least, closer to Australia than the east coast of the USA where I live.


----------



## Bogga

Are people in the US still surprised that we who live outside of your borders pay loads more than you do?


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> FAST Sync is one of Pascal's features that is very interesting to me. If it works the way I think it does it will be a serious game changer in terms of getting rid of tearing without adding lag. Its a technology I would very much welcome on my Titans as I generally get a lot of tearing in games since my FPS are usually above my 60Hz 1440P monitors. The 1080 has great performance and some really nice features (on top of all the features they have added in years past) but that damn price just kills it!


Tearing is much easier to alleviate at the frame buffer level. GSYNC is the best solution.

If you have dual Titans you should really look into high end GSYNC displays.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> Are people in the US still surprised that we who live outside of your borders pay loads more than you do?


Socialism confuses us


----------



## Bogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Socialism confuses us


Haha yeah right... ?


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> Haha yeah right... ?


If I had to pay a VAT tax on my components I think I would jump off of my roof.


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Nice that you did some reading and looking up. Still the LED bridge seem to cover most of the resolutions. I think the problem with frame times comes into play if the bridge gets saturated. You are doing communication via PCIE and Bridge. They did use 3 x 4K to show the difference though which seems a bit extreme.


I did some back of the envelope on pcie transfer rates vs frame size, and it looked like only about 5ms of that 10ms jump came from the actual transfer over pcie 3x16, more investigation needed, maybe that remaining 5ms is a fixed cost for transferring over pcie, maybe its also proportional to pixel count. I'd also like to see how well crossfire works at these super high resolutions. Is the penalty identical to SLI over PCIE?

Unfortunately, it's an expensive thing to do a comparative test on, what with the multi 4k monitors and having both AMD and Nvidia multi-gpu systems.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> Are people in the US still surprised that we who live outside of your borders pay loads more than you do?


I just moved to the US 10 months ago from the philippines. I was pretty happy when I was building my rig (sig rig). it was so cheap I was so happy


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> FAST Sync is one of Pascal's features that is very interesting to me. If it works the way I think it does it will be a serious game changer in terms of getting rid of tearing without adding lag. Its a technology I would very much welcome on my Titans as I generally get a lot of tearing in games since my FPS are usually above my 60Hz 1440P monitors. The 1080 has great performance and some really nice features (on top of all the features they have added in years past) but that damn price just kills it!


Pcper has written that fast sync will come to maxwell and Kepler. It's just a buffer swap technique.


----------



## Bogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> If I had to pay a VAT tax on my components I think I would jump off of my roof.


Yeah... and we've got 25% here in Sweden. I was looking at a caselabs... but after hearing that the cost was ~500$ + 100$ for shipping... and then you add 25% on top of that amount I decided to skip that. Waiting for a hex gear r80 instead (from UK which means no added vat) where I'll put my vat-hit 1080's


----------



## Thetbrett

aussie prices released. 1179-1249. Thats a nope for me for a while. With the current conversion rate it should be less than 1000. I'm heading to the states next week, pity there wouldn't be stock available. The ti variant will be over 1500 it seems.


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> aussie prices released. 1179-1249. Thats a nope for me for a while. With the current conversion rate it should be less than 1000. I'm heading to the states next week, pity there wouldn't be stock available. The ti variant will be over 1500 it seems.


Except you forgot import taxes , shipping , gst .

You can't just convert and say that's how much it should cost.


----------



## Owari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> aussie prices released. 1179-1249. Thats a nope for me for a while. With the current conversion rate it should be less than 1000. I'm heading to the states next week, pity there wouldn't be stock available. The ti variant will be over 1500 it seems.


Have it shipped to a UPS holding area local to the place you are visiting beforehand.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ah sweet, got two of the after midnight Kingpin 1080's. Can go to sleep now.


----------



## guttheslayer

In singapore the failed edition card cost $1188 sgd.

Have fun paying for that markup.


----------



## spencer785

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ah sweet, got two of the after midnight Kingpin 1080's. Can go to sleep now.


Where?


----------



## Klocek001

whoa 3600pln for FE 1080 in Poland. so much for the $700, 980Ti was $650 and cost 2900. This is $800. what a rip off nvidia, what a rip off. I pretty sure even the cheapest version will never be $600. Wonedr what at pice 1070 launches. $550 ?


----------



## Bogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> whoa 3600pln for FE 1080 in Poland. so much for the $700, 980Ti was $650 and cost 2900. This is $800. what a rip off nvidia, what a rip off. I pretty sure even the cheapest version will never be $600. Wonedr what at pice 1070 launches. $550 ?


You're part of the eu... so extra vat just like us. Check Germany, they've got 6% lower vat than we do (19% in germany)


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> You're part of the eu... so extra vat just like us. Check Germany, they've got 6% lower vat than we do (19% in germany)


lol I was on the verge of selling 980Ti. I imagined 2600 was the highest 1080 could cost, 980 launched at 2300. 3600 ? get out of here.


----------



## Unkzilla

The 980ti price cuts probably make it a better buy then the 1080 at the moment

But just like the 780ti at launch vs the 980, the gap is going to widen a lot as the months go by and new games get released


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unkzilla*
> 
> The 980ti price cuts probably make it a better buy then the 1080 at the moment
> 
> But just like the 780ti at launch vs the 980, the gap is going to widen a lot as the months go by and new games get released


well, that may not be the same as 980 vs 780Ti. Pascal is basically Maxwell V2 on a 16nm node, Kepler and Maxwell V1 were different.Still, "the gap grows bigger in the following months" does not justify any part of that price.


----------



## jincuteguy

So what time does Newegg put up GTX 1080 for sale?


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So what time does Newegg put up GTX 1080 for sale?


Everything is going on sale at 6AM PDT . Since Newegg did preorders you might want to look at other places though just in case they don't plan on selling any today.


----------



## tconroy135

FYI EVGA website GTX 1080 page crashed at 12EST and 3EST so might be hard to get order through via EVGA.com


----------



## Menta

The power of brain washing









buy a few easy pisy


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Everything is going on sale at 6AM PDT . Since Newegg did preorders you might want to look at other places though just in case they don't plan on selling any today.


Damn i didn't even know newegg was doing preorders. All i kept seeing on the product pages was the auto notify button.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The power of brain washing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buy a few easy pisy


what brain washing? looks like ppl just having harmless fun


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> what brain washing? looks like ppl just having harmless fun


maybe, maybe not


----------



## CuriousNapper

I wonder what will become of all the new 980ti card sitting on shelves.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CuriousNapper*
> 
> I wonder what will become of all the new 980ti card sitting on shelves.


same thing that happens with all new unsold yesteryear tech - phones, gpus, tablets, laptops, etc.

and you know the saying "Today's technology, tomorrow's trash".


----------



## tconroy135

Where does the Founders Edition cooler pull in air from, is it the rear or the bottom?


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Where does the Founders Edition cooler pull in air from, is it the rear or the bottom?


from inside the case


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> from inside the case


I understand that but i'm wondering how hot the top card will get in a matx sli configuration.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> I understand that but i'm wondering how hot the top card will get in a matx sli configuration.


Typically around 10C hotter for the top card.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Typically around 10C hotter for the top card.


depends on case and of course side panel fan makes major improvement in SLI configuration cooling, with side fan improvement is so good that you can almost have both cards running at same temps.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> You're getting an FE card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well on the block list you go.


Heck no... Lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightDee8D*
> 
> Well, after all he is a criminal


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> A smooth one at that!


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> I understand that but i'm wondering how hot the top card will get in a matx sli configuration.


is there gonna be a 1 slot of space left between those two ? if yes then no worries, gonna need a front/bottom 120mm/140mm intake too.


----------



## pez

If you've got a single slot of space between the cards, which I don't think is usually the case with mATX, then 5C hotter for the top card has always been normal in all of the multi-GPU setups I've ever done. Over-compensating with more fans is not always the answer. In the words of doyll, you need airflow and not airblow.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

EVGA FTW 1080 with better VRM/pcb and two 8pins shows up on Memoryexpress web page here in Edmonton. Only $10 more than the FE 1080. Probable need an universal block though, no full cover made for it day one I bet.

Nice to have the option of getting the FTW card locally. Won't be buying one soon anyways, never know though!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So when does the NDA lift today for the non-reference card reviews? I'm looking forward to seeing some huge performance increases over the stock 1080...with boosted power limits, more power connectors, and better cooling..oh boy.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> So when does the NDA lift today for the non-reference card reviews? I'm looking forward to seeing some huge performance increases over the stock 1080...with boosted power limits, more power connectors, and better cooling..oh boy.


Many of us only received our non-reference cards over the last few days.

With the launches of Broadwell-E, GTX 1070 and Bristol Ridge in the next few days, I haven't even been able to open the box.

I do have to ask though: what makes you think power limits will be increased on non-reference designs? Historically, the power limits remain the same through the card's life regardless of the board design. The only exceptions are SKUs like the Classified.


----------



## carlhil2

Still going to need that bios flashed...that eVGA FTW looks good, but, I shall remain patient for the Classy....


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> Many of us only received our non-reference cards over the last few days.
> 
> With the launches of Broadwell-E, GTX 1070 and Bristol Ridge in the next few days, I haven't even been able to open the box.
> 
> I do have to ask though: what makes you think power limits will be increased on non-reference designs? Historically, the power limits remain the same through the card's life regardless of the board design. The only exceptions are SKUs like the Classified.


Well, we have photos of ftw and amp extreme with more than one 8 pin. And 1070 launches on June 10.

EDIT: oh, you're talking about the power target in precision x et. al. yeah bios.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> I do have to ask though: what makes you think power limits will be increased on non-reference designs? Historically, the power limits remain the same through the card's life regardless of the board design. The only exceptions are SKUs like the Classified.


Incorrect. Historically almost all non reference cards had increased power limits.


----------



## Firann

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/pc-components/graphics-cards/nvidia/geforce-gtx-1080?utm_source=Overclockers+UK+Newsletter&utm_campaign=6e13da7a74-NVIDIA_GTX_1080_Notification5_27_2016&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c199b69777-6e13da7a74-21215626

OcUK has them up now! Its interesting to note that there are three prices:

EVGA, MSI, Zotax, Gigabyte at £635
ASUS at £649
PNY, Palit, Gainward, Inno3D, KFA2 at £619


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I see, random speculation is your reference.
> 
> Dual GPU cards like the Titan-Z are a completely different animal. Both chips talk to the CPU via an on board-PLX chip, with two chips being limited to one 16x PCI-E slot. Each chip has an effective 8x link to the CPU.
> 
> NVIDIA: _If you've maxed out your overclock, the next step for increasing performance is to gear up with a second graphics card for SLI. To further improve performance and smoothness in SLI the GeForce GTX 1080 will utilize both SLI interface connectors, commonly referred to as "SLI fingers", using a new High Bandwidth SLI Bridge (SLI HB Bridge).
> 
> This combined SLI interface runs at 650MHz when the new SLI HB Bridge is utilized, compared to 400MHz on previous generation NVIDIA GeForce GTX GPUs and bridges. This additional bandwidth helps drive super high resolutions experiences on the latest monitors, and can also deliver a smoother gaming experience, as shown below in a Shadow of Mordor benchmark.
> 
> If you have a previous-generation SLI bridge you can still use it with the GeForce GTX 1080, though the reduced bandwidth may impact performance and smoothness. See below for a helpful graphic detailing our engineers' SLI Bridge recommendations._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _By default the GeForce GTX 1080 supports two GPUs in SLI - as games have evolved, it has become increasingly difficult to provide beneficial performance scaling with 3 or 4 GPUs, and as such 3-Way and 4-Way SLI configurations are no longer recommended.
> 
> Not impossible mind you, simply not recommended. To unlock 3-Way and 4-Way SLI functionality, enthusiasts will need to acquire a free "Enthusiast Key" from a NVIDIA website. Simply run the key software on your PC, follow the steps, and you'll unlock 3-Way and 4-Way SLI functionality.
> 
> With the transition away from 3-Way and 4-Way SLI, our recommendation for enthusiasts is to now use 2 GPUs in SLI for graphics, and offload other tasks to 1 or 2 additional GPUs, maximizing performance and smoothness, and minimizing latency, in particular in VR.
> 
> Alternatively, use Multi Display Adapter (MDA) or Linked Display Adapter (LDA) modes in compatible DirectX 12 games, which can be developed to support up to 4 graphics cards._
> 
> At the very minimum it should help frametime. I love how people think a $25 bridge is some NVIDIA conspiracy for mass cash flow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Writing some crap that the new bridge does nothing based off your random speculation and no proof, testing or references is laughable. I'll be getting the new bridge. Feel free not to. I've already proven through actual tests (not random speculation), that 8x PCI-E 3.0 links instead of 16x links on high resolution displays can considerably affect performance in SLI.
> 
> I also plan to do full tests of the new bridge versus old in demanding scenarios. This will be interesting.


Where can I get those LED bridged? And is there a reason why the HB Bridges does not work with Maxwell? They seem physically the same...


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firann*
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/pc-components/graphics-cards/nvidia/geforce-gtx-1080?utm_source=Overclockers+UK+Newsletter&utm_campaign=6e13da7a74-NVIDIA_GTX_1080_Notification5_27_2016&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c199b69777-6e13da7a74-21215626
> 
> OcUK has them up now! Its interesting to note that there are two prices 619 and 635 pounds


just a bunch of boring FE. about an hour until we see custom card benchies


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> Incorrect. Historically almost all non reference cards had increased power limits.


From a percentage-based perspective, NVIDIA cards are pretty much constant. The Green Light program insures that.

For example, trying to find a GTX 980 Ti without a 10% Power Limit overhead (minus some software misreporting) was extremely hard since moving past NVIDIA's limits entails additional warranty risk on the AIC's side.

We will see though.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> So when does the NDA lift today for the non-reference card reviews? I'm looking forward to seeing some huge performance increases over the stock 1080...with boosted power limits, more power connectors, and better cooling..oh boy.
> 
> 
> 
> Many of us only received our non-reference cards over the last few days.
> 
> With the launches of Broadwell-E, GTX 1070 and Bristol Ridge in the next few days, I haven't even been able to open the box.
> 
> I do have to ask though: what makes you think power limits will be increased on non-reference designs? Historically, the power limits remain the same through the card's life regardless of the board design. The only exceptions are SKUs like the Classified.
Click to expand...

My Asus GTX970 STRIX non-reference card has 4 different bios for the card, all with 4 different power limits on the card... The highest is like 190w or something right now...


----------



## CallsignVega

I wonder why only these crappy FE are being listed. I also wonder how long AIB partners are prohibited from selling their better cards.


----------



## Firann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> just a bunch of boring FE. about an hour until we see custom card benchies


I agree with that but its worth noting that despite the FE having a set US$699 price from Nvidia, not all the card makers are following that pricing. Albeit close to each other!.


----------



## CallsignVega

FE sale went live on BestBuy.com


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> just a bunch of boring FE. about an hour until we see custom card benchies


I think it will be quite awhile until we see custom AIB with better performance. The cards coming will just be with the custom cooling solution not with cards that can run at higher overclocks.


----------



## CallsignVega

Looks like NVIDIA won't have the HB SLI bridges for sale at launch. Epic fail.


----------



## nycgtr

Got a feeling we ain't gonna see any non fes go for sale till after computex.


----------



## G woodlogger

Notice cards:









https://www.komplett.dk/kampagne/11276/nvidia-gtx-1080

But yes msi card more expensive than FE


----------



## CallsignVega

I wonder what happened to Newegg, they removed all GTX 1080 references.


----------



## dubldwn

Looks like we broke evgas site.


----------



## utnorris

Anyone find them on Newegg?


----------



## tconroy135

Just bought 2 EVGA 1080 and an Asus LED Bridge from BH Photo Video (feel a bit brand disloyal for this). Love paying 0 tax and 0 shipping, but a little sad they don't have an overnight option.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G woodlogger*
> 
> Notice cards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.komplett.dk/kampagne/11276/nvidia-gtx-1080


I see that they say 9/10 June. I think that's when we will have to wait to get the AIB cards.


----------



## nycgtr

I will buy 2 only if I see the ftw for sale


----------



## MunneY

First one on amazon At the moment....

http://amzn.to/1P3pitG from Gigabyte!


----------



## Foxrun

Just picked up two directly from Nvidia, now to find that sli bridge!


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Just bought 2 EVGA 1080 and an Asus LED Bridge from BH Photo Video (feel a bit brand disloyal for this). Love paying 0 tax and 0 shipping, but a little sad they don't have an overnight option.


Well I live across the street from BH, but I get to pay tax. So pick your poison


----------



## tconroy135

I'm glad I got my 2 EVGA ordered, but I just wanna say I have gotten 0 email notifications that they are available which is really annoying.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Just bought 2 EVGA 1080 and an Asus LED Bridge from BH Photo Video (feel a bit brand disloyal for this). Love paying 0 tax and 0 shipping, but a little sad they don't have an overnight option.


Just making sure you know what is the old bridge...


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just making sure you know what is the old bridge...


Apparently that only matter for 5k. http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-pascal,4572-4.html

Edit: Quote: "Nvidia adds that its SLI HB bridges aren't the only ones able to support dual-link mode. Existing LED-lit bridges may also run at up to 650MHz if you use them on Pascal-based cards. Really, the flexible/bare PCB bridges are the ones you'll want to transition away"


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Any non-reference reviews up yet???


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Apparently that only matter for 5k. http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-pascal,4572-4.html
> 
> Edit: Quote: "Nvidia adds that its SLI HB bridges aren't the only ones able to support dual-link mode. Existing LED-lit bridges may also run at up to 650MHz if you use them on Pascal-based cards. Really, the flexible/bare PCB bridges are the ones you'll want to transition away"


The old LED bridges use one SLI finger at 650 MHz (the floppy uses one 400 MHz). The HB bridges use two 650 MHz fingers. Shrug, I guess I don't get why someone would want to not use the new design.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The old LED bridges use one SLI finger at 650 MHz (the flopp uses one 400 MHz). The HB bridges use two 650 MHz fingers. Shrug, I guess I don't get why someone would want to not use the new design.


Ill buy one when they are available; NVIDIA website still lists them as notify me.

Edit: If I didn't buy something all I would have are the flimsy ones.


----------



## G woodlogger

More on MSI site:

https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GeForce-GTX-1080-GAMING-X-8G.html#hero-overview


----------



## MunneY

EVGA's Non-Ref up for pre-order

http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+10+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+1080


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G woodlogger*
> 
> More on MSI site:
> 
> https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GeForce-GTX-1080-GAMING-X-8G.html#hero-overview


That's more like it!


----------



## axiumone

Of course the evga store crashed, because why wouldn't it.


----------



## dubldwn

I know I've been trying to get it to load for a half hour.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Of course the evga store crashed, because why wouldn't it.


Ya, EVGA has pretty crappy servers from what I've seen.


----------



## guttheslayer

Holy mama...

http://pcdiy.asus.com/2016/05/this-is-the-asus-strix-geforce-gtx-1080-pascal-on-another-level/

$639.99? Serious?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Gosssshhhh this card looks UGLY!


IMHO that is... Lets have 3 fans, cut off air flow from the edges of the fans and add another fan to the side that'll create most of the annoying noise you'll ever hear...


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> Holy mama...
> 
> http://pcdiy.asus.com/2016/05/this-is-the-asus-strix-geforce-gtx-1080-pascal-on-another-level/
> 
> $639.99? Serious?


Yeah? Since MSRP is 599... 40$ for the strix isn't to bad.

Now who do we have to kill to get them to stop with the freaking RGB EVERYTHING crap


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, EVGA has pretty crappy servers from what I've seen.


Maybe they should upgrade to some cheap 2670s on ebay.


----------



## Frutek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Yeah? Since MSRP is 599... 40$ for the strix isn't to bad.
> 
> Now who do we have to kill to get them to stop with the freaking RGB EVERYTHING crap


June 4 and just 20$ over MSRP price









"Expect the ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 to be available starting June 4. You can choose between the hot-clocked OC version for $639.99 or a stock-clocked variant with a $619.99 MSRP."


----------



## BillOhio

Asus page says the Strix will be available June 4th. Am guessing all the other AIB's will have something out at that point also(?)

Edit: ^Scooped


----------



## G woodlogger

Pascal, Maxwell at an other price level!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> Holy mama...
> 
> http://pcdiy.asus.com/2016/05/this-is-the-asus-strix-geforce-gtx-1080-pascal-on-another-level/
> 
> $639.99? Serious?


Sweet. I am glad I was wrong about them pricing cards below FE. I am first to admit it!









Do want.


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Yeah? Since MSRP is 599... 40$ for the strix isn't to bad.
> 
> Now who do we have to kill to get them to stop with the freaking RGB EVERYTHING crap


I am glad that AiB are being more lenient to their customers. Was expecting 739.99 lol.


----------



## MunneY

@EVGA-JacobF Just tweeted this picture of the new Classified 1080


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Sweet. I am glad I was wrong about them pricing cards below FE. I am first to admit it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do want.


Well June 4, definitely worth the wait right, being $60 cheaper and yet much better custom PCB / OC boost and cooling.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> @EVGA-JacobF Just tweeted this picture of the new Classified 1080


Vomit!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> Well June 4, definitely worth the wait right, being $60 cheaper and yet much better custom PCB / OC boost and cooling.


I have a free $150 gift card from Amazon. It will be tempting if they have them that day.


----------



## G woodlogger

Danish web shops do tend to overprice early on.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> @EVGA-JacobF Just tweeted this picture of the new Classified 1080


ahhh that's it right there! Was that on the pre-order page?


----------



## iRUSH

I sure hope the 1070 and 1080 Strix don't suffer from the horrible sag the 970 and above have. I have never seen anything like it.

To be honest I don't understand the need for these massive coolers. Unless they throttle at 80c or something ridiculous like that.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Now who do we have to kill to get them to stop with the freaking RGB EVERYTHING crap


You kidding? Coupled with the now-complete absence of red on Asus cards, customizable RGB lighting means a single card can work in pretty much any build or changes to the build (or mood). RGB everything should have been a fad ages ago, imo.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> @EVGA-JacobF Just tweeted this picture of the new Classified 1080


I got to have that.....


----------



## nycgtr

So where the custom all be 800 range ppl at


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> @EVGA-JacobF Just tweeted this picture of the new Classified 1080


Price? price?!!!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> Price? price?!!!


980 Classified=$700/980Ti Classified=$700, I am going with $700 minimum....


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> Holy mama...
> 
> http://pcdiy.asus.com/2016/05/this-is-the-asus-strix-geforce-gtx-1080-pascal-on-another-level/
> 
> $639.99? Serious?


Quote:


> Expect the ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 to be available starting June 4. You can choose between the hot-clocked OC version for *$639.99* or a stock-clocked variant with a *$619.99* MSRP


hey that's not too horrible, too bad stores will price gouge for at least a month until we see such prices in Europe.


----------



## bfedorov11

http://pcdiy.asus.com/2016/05/this-is-the-asus-strix-geforce-gtx-1080-pascal-on-another-level/
Quote:


> Expect the ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 to be available starting June 4. You can choose between the hot-clocked OC version for $639.99 or a stock-clocked variant with a $619.99 MSRP.


http://www.legitreviews.com/asus-rog-strix-geforce-gtx-1080-video-card-announced_181691


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Expect the ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 to be available starting June 4. You can choose between the hot-clocked OC version for $639.99 or a stock-clocked variant with a $619.99 MSRP


Asus I love you !!!


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> Holy mama...
> 
> http://pcdiy.asus.com/2016/05/this-is-the-asus-strix-geforce-gtx-1080-pascal-on-another-level/
> 
> $639.99? Serious?


I was tempted to buy the FE card just to get a card early but I am definitely waiting now. EVGA site finally loaded, FTW card is $679 for pre-order.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 980 Classified=$700/980Ti Classified=$700, I am going with $700 minimum....


I already bought the founders, but I wonder if there will be any difference between all of the ACX cards.


----------



## G woodlogger

Cool Armor edision:

https://www.proshop.dk/Grafikkort/GeForce-GTX-1080-ARMOR-OC-8GB/2546300?o=2049&pid=2546046~2546049;%202546058~2546059~2546060~2546061~2546225~2546238~2546242~2546243~2546297~2546298~2546299~2546300~2546301~2546302


----------



## carlhil2

Asus trying to win the 1080 sales race....


----------



## BillOhio

any chance of seeing 1080ti by Christmas?


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> FTW card is $679 for pre-order.


thats pretty sweet too, FTW is high-end stuff

of course Europe will butcher these prices to 750-800 Euros ...

if I lived in Murika I would honestly consider dropping ~$650+ dollars on one of these AIB 1080s, but in Europe I will only able to get a 1070 with our prices


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> I already bought the founders, but I wonder if there will be any difference between all of the ACX cards.


Unlocked voltages, two bios, etc., etc.,...


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> I already bought the founders, but I wonder if there will be any difference between all of the ACX cards.


Same, might be some difference but the reference design will allow for some simple water loops.


----------



## CallsignVega

lol, some of the custom cards with better coolers are cheaper than the FE...


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Unlocked voltages, two bios, etc., etc.,...


Let's say you flash the basic ACX with the Classified Bios. Maybe save a little money.


----------



## Glottis

ROG STRIX-GTX1080-O8G-GAMING

1898MHz boost clock in gaming mode
*1936MHz* boost clock in OC mode

highest clocked 1080 out of the box?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> lol, some of the custom cards with better coolers are cheaper than the FE...


Well they should be since MSRP is $599!


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> @EVGA-JacobF Just tweeted this picture of the new Classified 1080


Nah.... what the flying gosh darn is that.







vomit x2


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Nah.... what the flying gosh darn is that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vomit x2


Glad I am not the only one that thinks it looks like crap.


----------



## nycgtr

Anyone saw the length of the 1080 ftw. The evga site is down as usual for every launch.


----------



## G woodlogger

Its is a drone too!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Anyone saw the length of the 1080 ftw. The evga site is down as usual for every launch.


Check the bottom of this page/link:
*
http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX62546*


----------



## CallsignVega

Oh man the Asus STRIX has two HDMI 2.0 ports, that's perfect for those of us with displays connected via HDMI 2.0 and have a VR headset.


----------



## dubldwn

FTW has a custom pcb, better VRM, 2 8-pins and better cooling than flounders for less money.

Also, on the Classy, the cooler is coming off.


----------



## Invaderscs

I was able to load the FTW edition and these are the dimensions:
Dimensions

Height: 5.94in - 150.88mm
Length: 10.5in - 266.7mm
Width: Dual Slot


----------



## G woodlogger

Also MSI See Hawk and Aero version:

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/msi-unveils-gamingsea-hawkarmor-and-aero-geforce-gtx-1080-graphics-cards.html


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Nah.... what the flying gosh darn is that. frown.gif vomit x2
> 
> Glad I am not the only one that thinks it looks like crap.


+1


----------



## Pragmatist

I'm now waiting for Majin Eric to eat his shoes. Asus ROG strix 2-8pin for 639.99.


----------



## Krgwow

ok, if the Classified photo leaked that means they will PROBABLY launch that version with FTW and SC edition aswell?


----------



## Eorzean

Wasn't expecting that price point at all. I'm actually tempted to get one.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ya, pretty much people buying FE's are paying the most for both the worst power delivery and cooler.


----------



## Sheyster

That FTW with 2 x 8-pin looks good to me. In for two!


----------



## ChevChelios

so we can expect some $400-420 custom 1070s then ? (not in Europe of course)


----------



## BillOhio

are these cards with the aio water coolers any good? I just saw the MSI Seahawk.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127911


----------



## bfedorov11

Those evga heatsinks are hideous! Although I am an Asus fan, I think the strix and amp are the best looking.


----------



## Krgwow

eVGA ever launched Classified with SC and FTW edition at the same time?


----------



## alpsie

Which do you think might turn out better the asus strix one or the msi gaming X one?

Sendt fra min Nexus 6P med Tapatalk


----------



## Smanci

I thought the EVGA models looked a bit familiar.


----------



## VSG

So those EVGA coolers have RGB lighting for some models:



> Less than one hour to go! Its the final countdown... Stay tuned to https://t.co/7guQ7MXHql pic.twitter.com/o1DLhoXvTD
> 
> - EVGA (@TEAMEVGA)


May 27, 2016


----------



## CallsignVega

IMO MSI makes the best AIB cards:

https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GeForce-GTX-1080-GAMING-X-8G.html#hero-overview


----------



## nycgtr

Preorederd a ftw. Couldn't get more than 1.

Order Summary

Qty Item Description Price
1 EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW GAMING ACX 3.0
Item #:08G-P4-6286-KR($679.99 each) PreOrder $679.99
Subtotal $679.99
Tax (0.00%) $0.00
Shipping via UPS 2nd Day Air $32.49
Order Total $712.48


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Preorederd a ftw. Couldn't get more than 1.
> 
> Order Summary
> 
> Qty Item Description Price
> 1 EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW GAMING ACX 3.0
> Item #:08G-P4-6286-KR($679.99 each) PreOrder $679.99
> Subtotal $679.99
> Tax (0.00%) $0.00
> Shipping via UPS 2nd Day Air $32.49
> Order Total $712.48


You managed to get an order through? All I ever get is the construction zone graphic. You didn't get that?

It looks like EVGA's quantity selector is broken too. lol amateurs.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I'm now waiting for Majin Eric to eat his shoes. Asus ROG strix 2-8pin for 639.99.


haha yeah. We need a video!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie*
> 
> Which do you think might turn out better the asus strix one or the msi gaming X one?
> 
> Sendt fra min Nexus 6P med Tapatalk


If the MSI does not have 2 x 8-pin, I'd go with the Strix. The original 980 Strix was an epic card.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If the MSI does not have 2 x 8-pin, I'd go with the Strix. The original 980 Strix was an epic card.


MSI has 8+6. That's plenty.


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You managed to get an order through? All I ever get is the construction zone graphic. You didn't get that?


Ive managed to add the FTW to my cart and now I have the contruction zone again.


----------



## bigjdubb

Any word on the G1? I read back through but this thread is moving quick this morning.


----------



## Serandur

G1 1080 Unboxing Video

As a bit of a Gigabyte fanboy, meh, go Asus. Don't know what Gigabyte are thinking by blocking all the fins and tacking on orange highlights to an RGB-lit part.


----------



## guttheslayer

https://twitter.com/TEAMEVGA/status/736166969557159938/photo/1

anyone know which model is this? Classy or FTW with RGB lighting?


----------



## dubldwn

Well, it's clear we all have different tastes in coolers.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You managed to get an order through? All I ever get is the construction zone graphic. You didn't get that?
> 
> It looks like EVGA's quantity selector is broken too. lol amateurs.


I did on every other page I had open. Somehow once I added it to cart and took me over to payment there was no more of that. Now I need to get another one. LOL.


----------



## CallsignVega

Oh, Jacob tweeted the custom cards won't be shipping until mid June. Maybe I will get the Asus Strix.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Any word on the G1? I read back through but this thread is moving quick this morning.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> G1 1080 Unboxing Video
> 
> As a bit of a Gigabyte fanboy, meh, go Asus. Don't know what Gigabyte are thinking by blocking all the fins and tacking on orange highlights to an RGB-lit part.


So an unboxing but still nothing on their website









I could care less what the cooler looks like, I likes the G1's and the cooler would be removed anyways.

EDIT: I just noticed that there was only one 8 pin on that G1 in the video. That is very disappointing.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Oh, Jacob tweeted the custom cards won't be shipping until mid June. Maybe I will get the Asus Strix.


Anyone know the length of the the strix? I can't find it. I got literally 10.65 inches of space to my reservoir LOL. Which is why I jumped on the ftw.


----------



## BillOhio

I would sand the orange off of the G1, I do like the simple backplate.


----------



## axiumone

Evga lineup for those that can't get through.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Oh, Jacob tweeted the custom cards won't be shipping until mid June. Maybe I will get the Asus Strix.


I'm considering it now as well. MSI Gaming 1080 is 6+8 pin BTW.


----------



## CallsignVega

So far the Asus STRIX is the only one I've seen that has dual HDMI 2.0 ports.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm considering it now as well. MSI Gaming 1080 is 6+8 pin BTW.


Msi's likely to have superior cooler, though, if it follows the current trend.


----------



## ChevChelios

EVGA has reference 1080 for $610


----------



## Agavehound

Anyone got a link for an Asus pre-order page?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Evga lineup for those that can't get through.


Called it! I knew the card closest to the $599 MSRP would have that cooler.


----------



## guttheslayer

How many pin does the FTW 1080 comes with?


----------



## CallsignVega

If you guys want to see the full lineup of cards, OCUK pretty much has them all:

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/pc-components/graphics-cards/nvidia/geforce-gtx-1080

My favorites so far are the MSI Gaming X, Gigabyte Extreme and Asus Strix.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Anyone know when the reviews are supposed to be up? I can't imagine we've got non-ref cards released today and 0 reviews of them out...


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Evga lineup for those that can't get through.


I just can't understand why EVGA doesn't provide free shipping service.


----------



## kse617

2x 8-pin according to official pics


----------



## G woodlogger

year, mesurments are so important but they alwasy hide them away!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Called it! I knew the card closest to the $599 MSRP would have that cooler.


How bad is that cooler? Is it at least as good as FE? Also Reference PCB? If so then WC it would be cheap.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> So an unboxing but still nothing on their website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could care less what the cooler looks like, I likes the G1's and the cooler would be removed anyways.
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed that there was only one 8 pin on that G1 in the video. That is very disappointing.


They're probably saving the best stuff for the Xtreme model.


----------



## G woodlogger

Yea,r measurements are so important but they always hide them away!


----------



## kse617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> How many pin does the FTW 1080 comes with?


2x 8-pin according to official pics (missed the quote button last time







)


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> If you guys want to see the full lineup of cards, OCUK pretty much has them all:
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/pc-components/graphics-cards/nvidia/geforce-gtx-1080
> 
> My favorites so far are the MSI Gaming X, Gigabyte Extreme and Asus Strix.


The palit Jetstream is pretty neat for the price!


----------



## ChevChelios

do you guys really care so much about length ? :O

I kinda thought anyone gunning for an 1080 caliber card would definitely have a spacious enough case


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kse617*
> 
> 2x 8-pin according to official pics (missed the quote button last time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thanks!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How bad is that cooler? Is it at least as good as FE? Also Reference PCB? If so then WC it would be cheap.


Not sure, but definitely not $90+ worse than the horrible FE. Seems like a bargain compared to the FE....lol


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> do you guys really care so much about length ? :O
> 
> I kinda thought anyone gunning for an 1080 caliber card would definitely have a spacious enough case


Watercooled builds care.


----------



## Sheyster

So the GB Xtreme Edition has:

- Display Outputs: *3x* DisplayPort 1.4, *3x* HDMI 2.0b, 1x DL-DVI
- 2 x 8-pin

Sounds epic!


----------



## tconroy135

I wonder if the Founders Edition with the stock cooler will be completely gone by the end of the month or if they will continue to produce the stock cooler throughout the life cycle.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> I wonder if the Founders Edition with the stock cooler will be completely gone by the end of the month or if they will continue to produce the stock cooler throughout the life cycle.


They will continue to sell the FE until EOL. At least on Nvidia's site for sure.


----------



## davidelite10

I'm seriously attempted of preordering that FTW.
2x power phases and 2x 8 pins....hngggg


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> So the GB Xtreme Edition has:
> 
> - Display Outputs: *3x* DisplayPort 1.4, *3x* HDMI 2.0b, 1x DL-DVI
> - 2 x 8-pin
> 
> Sounds epic!


Too bad ek won't make waterblocks for the extreme version, only g1. So I guess I will go with the strix. Which is a 2 8-pins. So should over clock pretty good.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> I'm seriously attempted of preordering that FTW.
> 2x power phases and 2x 8 pins....hngggg


Ek won't make waterblocks for the ftw either :/


----------



## Glottis

According to Guru3D editor we'll see custom card reviews next week.


----------



## krel

All I can think of when I see people talking about the various AIB cards all being cheaper than the FE, yet they're all over six hundred bucks...



Nvidia should have priced the FE at $799 so the AIB cards at $650 would be a STEAL!


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Ek won't make waterblocks for the ftw either :/


WHAT!!! Where did you get this from? I cannot buy a card where there are no blocks for.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> So the GB Xtreme Edition has:
> 
> - Display Outputs: *3x* DisplayPort 1.4, *3x* HDMI 2.0b, 1x DL-DVI
> - 2 x 8-pin
> 
> Sounds epic!


You can see from the pic that is a typo. It has the normal 3x DP, 1x HDMI a 1x DVI.

Looks like the FE's are finally popping up on Newegg.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> All I can think of when I see people talking about the various AIB cards all being cheaper than the FE, yet they're all over six hundred bucks...
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia should have priced the FE at $799 so the AIB cards at $650 would be a STEAL!


LOL, the fact nVidia's shop sold out the FE within minutes = Mission Accomplished.

I'm happy to pay less for the Strix or EVGA FTW with more phases and 2 x 8-pin.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> WHAT!!! Where did you get this from? I cannot buy a card where there are no blocks for.


Ek has never made waterblocks for ftw versions. Only reference/SC and classy.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> LOL, the fact nVidia's shop sold out the FE within minutes = Mission Accomplished.
> 
> I'm happy to pay less for the Strix or EVGA FTW with more phases and 2 x 8-pin.


Oh, no joke - I just think it's funny that over 600 is a bargain.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Ek has never made waterblocks for ftw versions. Only reference/SC and classy.


Yeah I Just checked. Crap. Guess Imma cancel. Classy it is.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You can see from the pic that is a typo. It has the normal 3x DP, 1x HDMI a 1x DVI.
> 
> Looks like the FE's are finally popping up on Newegg.


Arg! I didn't see a pic of it, damn! Too good to be true I guess.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Yeah I Just checked. Crap. Guess Imma cancel. Classy it is.


If you want to go water-cooled like me go with either strix, g1 or msi gaming. Usually ek always releases the msi and strix blocks first.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Oh, no joke - I just think it's funny that over 600 is a bargain.


It will be the highest performing card on the market for apox. 12 months. I don't think 600 is bad.


----------



## CallsignVega

Looks like Newegg has a bunch of FE's in stock if someone wants to go that route.


----------



## tconroy135

I wonder if anyone who ordered on NVIDIA.com or EVGA.com will actually get it tomorrow with overnight.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> It will be the highest performing card on the market for apox. 12 months. I don't think 600 is bad.


You don't think the Ti will come out in 2016?


----------



## alpsie

Im so confused some places write strix has 2x8 pin while other say 1x6 and 1x8. What is correct?

Sendt fra min Nexus 6P med Tapatalk


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Looks like Newegg has a bunch of FE's in stock if someone wants to go that route.


There are plenty type of suckers who will get them, don't worry


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> There are plenty type of suckers who will get them, don't worry


Pretty crazy how far better versions are cheaper.


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> If you want to go water-cooled like me go with either strix, g1 or msi gaming. Usually ek always releases the msi and strix blocks first.


I forgot they never made blocks for the FTW. BUT WHY they're great cards.
The MSI Seahawk looks neat, wonder how good the thermals actually are.
I really want to go watercooling again this year but don't want to wait for classies ;_;


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> You don't think the Ti will come out in 2016?


Is it confirmed that TI is GP102 and not GP100?


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Pretty crazy how far better versions are cheaper.


Well, that IS what Nvidia said they were doing... pricing the FE so their direct sales weren't competing with their partners, right?


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Pretty crazy how far better versions are cheaper.


Indeed.
Paint a turd with pretty colors, glitter, and a cheesy name "founders edition" lolol
Slap a high price on it and suckers will always buy it.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Is it confirmed that TI is GP102 and not GP100?


All I can find is a WCCftech article mentioning 'unnamed sources' and speculating that the Ti will be 102

http://wccftech.com/nvidia-gtx-1080-ti-pascal-gp102/


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> I forgot they never made blocks for the FTW. BUT WHY they're great cards.
> The MSI Seahawk looks neat, wonder how good the thermals actually are.
> I really want to go watercooling again this year but don't want to wait for classies ;_;


The reason I got the 980 ti G1 gaming last year was because it was an overlooking beast(even better watercooled). It over clocked better than the classy, ftw, strix and msi on most reviews sites. I can get mine past 1500 with no voltage.

This year, however it not sure what I will get. Seems that the g1 only has a 1 8pin power connector, that's a deal breaker for me. I'll just wait for the reviews and see which one overclocks better.


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> the reason I got the 980 ti G1 gaming last year was because it was an overlooking beast. It over clocked better than the classy, ftw, strix and msi on most reviews. This year, however it sure what I will get. Seems that the g1 only has a 1 8pin power connector. I'll just wait for the reviews and see how it performs.


I might do the same, a single 8 pin is definitely a deal breaker.
I hope to see FTW numbers soon


----------



## G woodlogger

Palit Gamerock, probably not the best but it have dual bios and back plate:


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> The reason I got the 980 ti G1 gaming last year was because it was an overlooking beast(even better watercooled). It over clocked better than the classy, ftw, strix and msi on most reviews sites. I can get mine past 1500 with no voltage.
> 
> This year, however it sure what I will get. Seems that the g1 only has a 1 8pin power connector. I'll just wait for the reviews and see how it performs.


where did you see G1 only has 1 power connector? official specs aren't out, nor are connector side images, so it's just someone's guess.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> I forgot they never made blocks for the FTW. BUT WHY they're great cards.
> The MSI Seahawk looks neat, wonder how good the thermals actually are.
> I really want to go watercooling again this year but don't want to wait for classies ;_;


I think this is the first time that the ftw pcb is taller. Similar to the classy. Wonder if it's the same pcb layout.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> where did you see G1 only has 1 power connector? official specs aren't out, nor are connector side images, so it's just someone's guess.


There are already unboxing videos and people claiming 1 power connector. Just browse this thread a few pages back.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> There are already unboxing videos and people claiming 1 power connector. Just browse this thread a few pages back.


source?


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I think this is the first time that the ftw pcb is taller. Similar to the classy. Wonder if it's the same pcb layout.


I wonder the same, because if it is I'm sure they can be used with same waterblock.


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I think this is the first time that the ftw pcb is taller. Similar to the classy. Wonder if it's the same pcb layout.


Yeah and especially I think the first time with twice the standard power phases if I'm correct. Usually FTWs have better parts but not power phases.

I'm so tempted to buy one right now and then another in a week if it'll be in stock. My EVGA SC 780s need an upgrade.`


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> source?


Gigabyte facebook lol.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> Yeah and especially I think the first time with twice the standard power phases if I'm correct. Usually FTWs have better parts but not power phases.
> 
> I'm so tempted to buy one right now and then another in a week if it'll be in stock. My EVGA SC 780s need an upgrade.`


Guess its time to call evga lol.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> source?


People posted link videos on this thread, just browse a few pages back.


----------



## Firann

Looks like EVGA FTW, Gigabyte Xtreme, and Zotac Amp Extreme are the only ones with 2x8 power.
The other custom ones are either 1x8 or 1x8 + 1x6.

Asus Strix and MSI Gaming X are 8+6.

The Inno3D iChill 8+6 is also ~£100 less!

All this based on OcUK website.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I think this is the first time that the ftw pcb is taller. Similar to the classy. Wonder if it's the same pcb layout.


I don't think so. The GTX 1080 FTW has an 8+2 power phase system whereas the GTX 1080 Classified is 11+3 based on the info provided by EVGA. Now if they just happen to occupy the same space, which is all that really matters for water blocks, that's another thing entirely.


----------



## boredgunner

ASUS ROG Strix OC Edition is what I'm going for.


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Guess its time to call evga lol.


Where's Jacob at?! He should be here in this thread!

@EVGA_Jacob I need you broseph, can you confirm the taller pcb is similar in layout to the Classy?!


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I don't think so. The GTX 1080 FTW has an 8+2 power phase system whereas the GTX 1080 Classified is 11+3 based on the info provided by EVGA. Now if they just happen to occupy the same space, which is all that really matters for water blocks, that's another thing entirely.


Ah.. I couldn't see the specs of the classified anywhere. Guess it's still a cancel.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firann*
> 
> Looks like FTW, Gigabyte Xtreme and Zotac Amp Extreme are the only ones with 2x8 power.
> The other custom ones are either 1x8 or 1x8 + 1x6.
> 
> Asus Strix and MSI Gaming X are 8+6.
> 
> All this based on OcUK website.


Thats a disappointment. I guess I will wait out to see if EK releases waterblocks for the ftw.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> source?


The source was an unboxing video. I have no idea what they were saying in the video but they showed close ups of the card and there was only a single 8 pin.

It seems as though G1 is no longer their top tier, the Extreme model is now their baddest bad boy.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> Where's Jacob at?! He should be here in this thread!
> 
> @EVGA_Jacob I need you broseph, can you confirm the taller pcb is similar in layout to the Classy?!


In Taiwan, for Computex. Where the time currently is nearly 11 pm.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> If you guys want to see the full lineup of cards, OCUK pretty much has them all:
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/pc-components/graphics-cards/nvidia/geforce-gtx-1080
> 
> My favorites so far are the MSI Gaming X, Gigabyte Extreme and Asus Strix.


Lot of those cards cheaper than the FE. So much for the "nothing cheaper than FE" chorus line.


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> In Taiwan, for Computex. Where the time currently is nearly 11 pm.


But but but he's not allowed to sleep and the world revolves around me buying graphics cards! /s









I'd love to see if that FTW does have a similar layout so I can put them under water or painstakingly wait for a classy/ gigabyte extreme


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> People posted link videos on this thread, just browse a few pages back.


wow you are right, that's so weird of Gigabyte. G1 does indeed only have 1 power connector. That's so strange as G1 was always very liberal with power connectors and power limits in BIOS. definite skip on G1 from me as well.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> The source was an unboxing video. I have no idea what they were saying in the video but they showed close ups of the card and there was only a single 8 pin.
> 
> It seems as though G1 is no longer their top tier, the Extreme model is now their baddest bad boy.


Except ek will not be releasing blocks for the extreme.








Looks that I may be getting 2 classies this year since I know for sure they will have 2 8pins connectors and ek always releases blocks for them.


----------



## sage101

I guess the $700 priced FE really worked out for Nvidia because now everyone thinks that they're getting a bargain for any 1080 priced under $700. Nvidia has really mastered the art of marketing, AMD should take notes. Man i wish I lived in the states would've gotten a classy for sure when it comes out.


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Except ek will not be releasing blocks for the extreme.


GOD ---- man you need to stop peeing in my cheerios.
Seriously you're going poopoo on my day and dreams.

Guess I'm waiting for classys to drop ;_;


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> GOD ---- man you need to stop peeing in my cheerios.
> Seriously you're going poopoo on my day and dreams.
> 
> Guess I'm waiting for classys to drop ;_;


Could just get the strix or msi. They are cheaper and honestly oc is all lottery. For me it's whatever card will freaking fit. The msi is like maybe at this point, the strix cards tend to be long so I don't think so. I am pretty much forced into the classy if its the same length as the ftw.


----------



## Frutek

Classified is gonna be 14+3 phase power according to EVGA EU site



And there's also interesting new Hybrid with extendable watercooling system?


----------



## VSG

Ahh I wasn't sure if 14 was the total number of phases or just for the GPU core itself. 14+3 is basically what they have been using for a while now so I am curious if the previous Classified blocks will work again.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Except ek will not be releasing blocks for the extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks that I may be getting 2 classies this year since I know for sure they will have 2 8pins connectors and ek always releases blocks for them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> GOD ---- man you need to stop peeing in my cheerios.
> Seriously you're going poopoo on my day and dreams.
> 
> Guess I'm waiting for classys to drop ;_;


With the G1 no longer being the top card from gigabyte, EK may not be making a block for the G1 but instead making on for the Extreme. The G1 was the only non reference pcb Gigabyte had, now it may not even be non reference, I would be surprised if a reference block fit the G1 this go around.


----------



## Invaderscs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I don't think so. The GTX 1080 FTW has an 8+2 power phase system whereas the GTX 1080 Classified is 11+3 based on the info provided by EVGA. Now if they just happen to occupy the same space, which is all that really matters for water blocks, that's another thing entirely.


The FTW is actually 10+2 power phase


----------



## nycgtr

Just got a response from Jacob. The classified is 11inches long vs 10.5 on the ftw.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> I guess the $700 priced FE really worked out for Nvidia because now everyone thinks that they're getting a bargain for any 1080 priced under $700. Nvidia has really mastered the art of marketing, AMD should take notes. Man i wish I lived in the states would've gotten a classy for sure when it comes out.


You're paying 40 USD more than the msrp at 599 USD. Do you want them to hand out cards for free? It's not a bargin, but the price isn't that bad either.

Edit: 40 USD more to get the Asus ROG strix 2x 8-pin.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Just got a response from Jacob. The classified is 11inches long vs 10.5 on the ftw.


Wonder if that's the length of the actual pbc or the cooler as well


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> I guess the $700 priced FE really worked out for Nvidia because now everyone thinks that they're getting a bargain for any 1080 priced under $700. Nvidia has really mastered the art of marketing, AMD should take notes. Man i wish I lived in the states would've gotten a classy for sure when it comes out.


Maybe, but the relative prices here seem normal at least, as if there wasn't even a FE. In some ways these GTX 1080s are a bargain, when you consider the prices of the GTX 980 Ti, Fury-X, and Fury.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ASUS ROG Strix OC Edition is what I'm going for.


yeah seems like the winnder in my book too, although I'm nnot crazy about any of those custom cooled ones.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invaderscs*
> 
> The FTW is actually 10+2 power phase


Yeah, I thought the 10 was the total number (14 for Classy). Good to be wrong here


----------



## BillOhio

is 10+2 good?


----------



## davidelite10

will the Strix OC have 8+6 or 8+8? Can't find info on it


----------



## jprovido

i want to preorder now! can't get into evga website


----------



## bigjdubb

To me, the best news out of all of this is that the AIB's aren't pricing sky high for the 1080, hopefully this transfers over to the 1070. Once I can see what P10 and the 1070 can do I will make up my mind. I'm glad the custom 1080's are priced like they are but $1,300 is still more than I want to spend for 2 cards.


----------



## jprovido

and people were saying AIB Cards will be atleast 750 lol


----------



## i7monkey

just ordered two
j/k ; )


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> will the Strix OC have 8+6 or 8+8? Can't find info on it


8+6

I don't think it really matters though.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> just ordered two
> j/k ; )


where????

edit:

lol missed the jk


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 8+6
> 
> I don't think it really matters though.


These cards were power limited on reference I think it'll make a difference.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> and people were saying AIB Cards will be atleast 750 lol


The skepticism was understandable, it is big bad Evil Nvidia after all. Fortunately AIB's are not Nvidia, Nvidia only has to compete with AMD, AIB's have to compete with each other.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> These cards were power limited on reference I think it'll make a difference.


the second 6 pin would probably be for the memory so it wouldn't matter that much


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> The skepticism was understandable, it is big bad Evil Nvidia after all. Fortunately AIB's are not Nvidia, Nvidia only has to compete with AMD, AIB's have to compete with each other.


but Nvidia DID say it's 599 msrp. we were just too skeptical to believe them.

for once good job nvidia


----------



## i7monkey

the look on my face when they priced the reference


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> the second 6 pin would probably be for the memory so it wouldn't matter that much


right but when they took voltage from the memory and downclocked it they were able to hit higher core clocks specifically proving the power issues.
Not including better powerphases and bios I think it'll shine with more power connectors..


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> To me, the best news out of all of this is that the AIB's aren't pricing sky high for the 1080, hopefully this transfers over to the 1070. Once I can see what P10 and the 1070 can do I will make up my mind. I'm glad the custom 1080's are priced like they are but $1,300 is still more than I want to spend for 2 cards.


where are you seeing prices?

I haven't seen a single "founders edition" at the $700 pricepoint yet. they're all much much more (likely due to scarcity), if the founder's editions aren't even going for the the MSRP, what makes you think the AIBs will go anywhere near their supposed pricepoints?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> These cards were power limited on reference I think it'll make a difference.


I meant 8+6 vs 8+8 when using air cooling probably won't make a significant difference.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> where are you seeing prices?
> 
> I haven't seen a single "founders edition" at the $700 pricepoint yet. they're all much much more (likely due to scarcity), if the founder's editions aren't even going for the the MSRP, what makes you think the AIBs will go anywhere near their supposed pricepoints?


https://www.overclockers.co.uk/pc-components/graphics-cards/nvidia/geforce-gtx-1080


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I meant 8+6 vs 8+8 when using air cooling probably won't make a significant difference.


OH gotcha!


----------



## barsh90

Rgb...


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> All I can find is a WCCftech article mentioning 'unnamed sources' and speculating that the Ti will be 102
> 
> http://wccftech.com/nvidia-gtx-1080-ti-pascal-gp102/


The won't release a GP-100 980Ti before the GP-100 Full Titan; if GP-100 is the case the 1080 Ti won't come out in my opinion for 12-18 months. Release the Titan early next year and then the Ti a few months later.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> where are you seeing prices?
> 
> I haven't seen a single "founders edition" at the $700 pricepoint yet. they're all much much more (likely due to scarcity), if the founder's editions aren't even going for the the MSRP, what makes you think the AIBs will go anywhere near their supposed pricepoints?


Eh.....







. Just read a few pages back.

You get cards that out perform the FE and has 2x 8-pin for $640. The cheapest one I could find atm is priced at $608.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> The won't release a GP-100 980Ti before the GP-100 Full Titan; if GP-100 is the case the 1080 Ti won't come out in my opinion for 12-18 months. Release the Titan early next year and then the Ti a few months later.


I can see that, thanks. That'll make it easier to upgrade now to 1080 rather than wait for the Ti as I don't upgrade as often as some of the enthusiasts in here.


----------



## solarcycle24

So when will we see how well these AIB card perform? What's the expected oc gains from these card? I can't help but think if all 1080s will clock the same as the FE then there's really no point in these different variants from the vendors. I have two 1588mhz 980s and I'm thinking of getting a 1080 but not if the 1080s can't overclock pass 2.2 and be stable.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I can see that, thanks. That'll make it easier to upgrade now to 1080 rather than wait for the Ti as I don't upgrade as often as some of the enthusiasts in here.


My life story... I upgrade every 7-12 months for 15-30% performance. I need a new hobby...


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solarcycle24*
> 
> So when will we see how well these AIB card perform? What's the expected oc gains from these card? I can't help but think if all 1080s will clock the same as the FE then there's really no point in these different variants from the vendors. I have two 1588mhz 980s and I'm thinking of getting a 1080 but not if the 1080s can't overclock pass 2.2 and be stable.


We will just have to wait for the reviews for custom cards to drop later next week.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I can see that, thanks. That'll make it easier to upgrade now to 1080 rather than wait for the Ti as I don't upgrade as often as some of the enthusiasts in here.


Not that NVIDIA necessarily cares, but a lot of people that just shelled out for 1 or 2 1080(s) would be really mad if a better card is released before 2017.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> So far the Asus STRIX is the only one I've seen that has dual HDMI 2.0 ports.


Yeah, that's nice. Unfortunately you'll still be limited to 4 heads max. I can't wait for that limit to be overcome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I can see that, thanks. That'll make it easier to upgrade now to 1080 rather than wait for the Ti as I don't upgrade as often as some of the enthusiasts in here.


There's speculation that GP100 will be a pro market chip with and that GP102 will be the titan and ti products.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> There's speculation that GP100 will be a pro market chip with and that GP102 will be the titan and ti products.


That rumor was pretty fishy because it showed both the 1080Ti and the Titan with the same number of CUDA cores.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> That rumor was pretty fishy because it showed both the 1080Ti and the Titan with the same number of CUDA cores.


That wouldn't be a first. The GTX 780 Ti and Titan Black had the same amount.


----------



## carlhil2

Back to three bios for the Classifieds, even better....


----------



## jprovido

i want to preorder now I can't open the evga website


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Not that NVIDIA necessarily cares, but a lot of people that just shelled out for 1 or 2 1080(s) would be really mad if a better card is released before 2017.


Is this literally not the same argument we've been having since March about the 980 TI? Tech gets outdated, its a fact of life. If you don't like it then learn more patience and wait for the better tech rather than grabbing the first shiny you see.


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> I guess the $700 priced FE really worked out for Nvidia because now everyone thinks that they're getting a bargain for any 1080 priced under $700. Nvidia has really mastered the art of marketing, AMD should take notes. Man i wish I lived in the states would've gotten a classy for sure when it comes out.


I snagged two of em, easy for me to put them underwater instead of having to deal with an aftermarket heatsink. Performance between FE and the beefed up cards don't seem like it's going to be drastically different from what we already saw.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> The won't release a GP-100 980Ti before the GP-100 Full Titan; if GP-100 is the case the 1080 Ti won't come out in my opinion for 12-18 months. Release the Titan early next year and then the Ti a few months later.


That's not always the case though, because the 780Ti was released just a couple of months after the 780. Also, I mainly think it depends on if the competition releases a card that can beat the 1080, since that would basically force nVidia to release an even better card.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> That's not always the case though, because the 780Ti was released just a couple of months after the 780. Also, I mainly think it depends on if the competition releases a card that can beat the 1080, since that would basically force nVidia to release an even better card.


I agree NVIDIA would release a new card next month if AMD came out with a card that beat the 1080 for performance.


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> I agree NVIDIA would release a new card next month if AMD came out with a card that beat the 1080 for performance.


Which sadly looks like won't be happening :/


----------



## Cool Mike

Just called EVGA. Tech guy said, the classified would not be available until mid June. I think it will be sooner.

I'm holding out for the classified.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> where are you seeing prices?
> 
> I haven't seen a single "founders edition" at the $700 pricepoint yet. they're all much much more (likely due to scarcity), if the founder's editions aren't even going for the the MSRP, what makes you think the AIBs will go anywhere near their supposed pricepoints?


http://www.microcenter.com/search/search_results.aspx?Ntk=all&sortby=pricehigh&N=4294966937+4294854051&myStore=false


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> My life story... I upgrade every 7-12 months for 15-30% performance. I need a new hobby...


The best 1080s plus 13% sales tax will be over $1,000 Canadian. so for $1,000 I can get, say, a tailor made sport coat that I can wear for the next 40 years, or a graphics card that will be outdated by next Summer. At 3440 x 1440 it looks like a 1080 will keep every game beside Ashes over a 60FPS average anyway, and an eventual sli should last a very casual gamer like myself several years. Still, if the Ti were on the horizon I might still wait, cause, y'know, moar power.


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Just called EVGA. Tech guy said, the classified would not be available until mid June. I think it will be sooner.
> 
> I'm holding out for the classified.


mid June? I've had my cards since late 2013. I think I could wait a few more weeks to get two of them.


----------



## brandonb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> The best 1080s plus 13% sales tax will be over $1,000 Canadian. so for $1,000 I can get, say, a tailor made sport coat that I can wear for the next 40 years, or a graphics card that will be outdated by next Summer. At 3440 x 1440 it looks like a 1080 will keep every game beside Ashes over a 60FPS average anyway, and an eventual sli should last a very casual gamer like myself several years. Still, if the Ti were on the horizon I might still wait, cause, y'know, moar power.


im hopeing they will drop the price in CAD after launch. ncix has them for 899$ atm. newegg is 949 i think.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> The best 1080s plus 13% sales tax will be over $1,000 Canadian. so for $1,000 I can get, say, a tailor made sport coat that I can wear for the next 40 years, or a graphics card that will be outdated by next Summer. At 3440 x 1440 it looks like a 1080 will keep every game beside Ashes over a 60FPS average anyway, and an eventual sli should last a very casual gamer like myself several years. Still, if the Ti were on the horizon I might still wait, cause, y'know, moar power.


But but what if you gain weight??


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> The best 1080s plus 13% sales tax will be over $1,000 Canadian. so for $1,000 I can get, say, a tailor made sport coat that I can wear for the next 40 years, or a graphics card that will be outdated by next Summer. At 3440 x 1440 it looks like a 1080 will keep every game beside Ashes over a 60FPS average anyway, and an eventual sli should last a very casual gamer like myself several years. Still, if the Ti were on the horizon I might still wait, cause, y'know, moar power.
> 
> 
> 
> But but what if you gain weight??
Click to expand...

Then starve yourself, and get the GTX 1080


----------



## dubldwn

So the people expecting 1080s for less than $699 aren't naive, delusional, or looking for unicorns?

Should the people who can't stop laughing at them stop laughing now?


----------



## brandonb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Then starve yourself, and get the GTX 1080


valid point. EVGA sponsor me?


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Then starve yourself, and get the GTX 1080


Oh don't worry, I'll live.
This is pocket change to me.


----------



## brandonb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> So the people expecting 1080s for less than $699 aren't naive, delusional, or looking for unicorns?
> 
> Should the people who can't stop laughing at them stop laughing now?


i would be so happy if the 1080s were 699 in canada. i would gladly pay for one right now. but nooooope their 1100$- 899$


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> So the people expecting 1080s for less than $699 aren't naive, delusional, or looking for unicorns?
> 
> Should the people who can't stop laughing at them stop laughing now?


Most have, some are still holding on like a mofo.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> But but what if you gain weight??


An expensive wardrobe is a strong motivation to stay in shape, which is another plus for the sport coat vs the gpu


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonb21*
> 
> im hopeing they will drop the price in CAD after launch. ncix has them for 899$ atm. newegg is 949 i think.


I'm guessing the Gigabyte Extreme will be well past $900 CAD before tax. If I'm only going to upgrade every 3 or 4 years then I'll at least get the beefiest model available at the time.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonb21*
> 
> i would be so happy if the 1080s were 699 in canada. i would gladly pay for one right now. but nooooope their 1100$- 899$


Think about it this way, I get to buy the 1080 for $699 but I have to pay $500 every month for health insurance.


----------



## carlhil2

HOF


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> HOF


The 1080 is a lot more impressive looking when you *can't* see the chip


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> HOF


Doesn't galax also have their own watercooled version of the HOF?


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> HOF


looks beefy


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Think about it this way, I get to buy the 1080 for $699 but I have to pay $500 every month for health insurance.


Good God, I thought mine was bad!


----------



## magnek

It's good to see AIBs will be releasing custom boards at <$699 and I have no issues admitting I was wrong about this part.







Which means the F(EKM)E is now redundant more than ever lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Think about it this way, I get to buy the 1080 for $699 but I have to pay $500 every month for health insurance.


Switch plans or find a better employer.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Think about it this way, I get to buy the 1080 for $699 but I have to pay $500 every month for health insurance.


At least your doctors don't leave you strapped to a board for 4 hours after a car accident without a doctor coming to check up on you...when the car accident could have easily been fatal.

Outside of our specialists Canadian doctors tend to be horrific. They might as well look like this they're so bad at their jobs as a whole.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> It's good to see AIBs will be releasing custom boards at <$699 and I have no issues admitting I was wrong about this part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which means the FE is now redundant more than ever lol.
> Switch plans or *find a better employer.*


Sometimes I think that it would be nice to go back to having an employer, and then I remember that employers tell you what to do and I am content again.


----------



## jprovido

it's great working in a hospital. my medical benefits are awesome


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> At least your doctors don't leave you strapped to a board for 4 hours after a car accident without a doctor coming to check up on you...when the car accident could have easily been fatal.
> 
> Outside of our specialists Canadian doctors tend to be horrific. They might as well look like this they're so bad at their jobs as a whole.


Heh, I have sat in an emergency room bleeding for hours and hours.Unless you come in on an ambulance you will be waiting all night in the emergency room, it sounds like you guys get a table to lay down on at least.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Think about it this way, I get to buy the 1080 for $699 but I have to pay $500 every month for health insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> At least your doctors don't leave you strapped to a board for 4 hours after a car accident without a doctor coming to check up on you...when the car accident could have easily been fatal.
> 
> Outside of our specialists Canadian doctors tend to be horrific. They might as well look like this they're so bad at their jobs as a whole.
Click to expand...

People fly back to the US, China, or wherever they were from, if they have a serious illness.

Only the people who are born here or don't have an urgent illness goto family doctor then escalate to specialists.


----------



## davidelite10

I can't wait to see FTW numbers....
I'm so giddy


----------



## nycgtr

Just noticed the hydrocopper isn't a ref pcb for once. This might just be what I need then.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> I can't wait to see FTW numbers....
> I'm so giddy


i want to preorder the FTW right now. i'm like an idiot hitting the refresh button every 10 seconds lol


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Think about it this way, I get to buy the 1080 for $699 but I have to pay $500 every month for health insurance.


How about a monthly 33% salary tax, and it gets higher when you earn over a certain limit. I'd rather pay $500 every month, although that's too much as well unless you're in greater risk depending on job or health.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ugg, after 3 hours of F5 on EVGA web site I was only able to grab one FTW even though their limit was two. Who designs a website with an inoperable quantity selector? Card went from pre-order to auto notify before I could snag a second.

Love that the Flounders Editions are sold out, hopefully less demand come the real AIB card releases.

No high bandwidth SLI bridges from NVIDIA on launch day is a fail.

I may cancel the EVGA order due to a crap website and try and snag two STRIX when they come out.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed the hydrocopper isn't a ref pcb for once. This might just be what I need then.


Im curious to see how they price it. I wouldn't be too shocked it it was $799 or something, it seems like the hydro coppers have always been a bit more than buying a card plus block.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> How about a monthly 33% salary tax, and it gets higher when you earn over a certain limit. I rather pay $500 every month, although that's too much as well unless you're in greater risk depending on job or health.


I live in manhattan I pay 3500+ rent for a 1 bdroom. Quit complaining.


----------



## i7monkey

1080 2 8-pin Ultra Classified KinGPin FTW STrix OC AMP! Edition with TRI-Cooler vapor chamber ultra dissipation. Over *70Mhz* faster than Founder's Edition OC for OC regardless of how well it cools and how many power phases it has!


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> How about a monthly 33% salary tax, and it gets higher when you earn over a certain limit. I'd rather pay $500 every month, although that's too much as well unless you're in greater risk depending on job or health.


I just cheat, it's easy to do when you have a business. Don't pay yourself squat and let your business pay for all the stuff you want and write it off on your taxes!


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ugg, after 3 hours of F5 on EVGA web site I was only able to grab one FTW even though their limit was two. Who designs a website with an inoperable quantity selector? Card went from pre-order to auto notify before I could snag a second.
> 
> Love that the Flounders Editions are sold out, hopefully less demand come the real AIB card releases.
> 
> No high bandwidth SLI bridges from NVIDIA on launch day is a fail.
> 
> I may cancel the EVGA order due to a crap website and try and snag two STRIX when they come out.


Yea im cancelling my ftw as well. No block and I am sure the classy is only marginally more.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> ... it sounds like you guys get a table to lay down on at least.


We get a table AND half of us aren't scared out of our minds that Trump will end up as our Prime Minister. So yeah, I'll pay the extra $200 for a gpu every 3 or 4 years.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed the hydrocopper isn't a ref pcb for once. This might just be what I need then.


X2 8 pin in custom pbc!!! I may have to go back to evga for the first time in years....


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> 1080 2 8-pin Ultra Classified KinGPin FTW STrix OC AMP! Edition with TRI-Cooler vapor chamber ultra dissipation. Over *70Mhz* faster than Founder's Edition OC for OC regardless of how well it cools and how many power phases it has!


Oh look who's back again being a debby downer in every 1080 thread.
Just stop going into the threads, it's sad.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Im curious to see how they price it. I wouldn't be too shocked it it was $799 or something, it seems like the hydro coppers have always been a bit more than buying a card plus block.


Well a block and backplate always sets me back like 160 from ek. The hydrocoppers use to turn me off because I could buy a ref slap a block and get the same result with a air cooler on the side for less than the hydrocopper. But a custom pcb plus block and backplate will run me 800 this time anyway. I can deal with a 800 tag for the hydrocopper albeit the lack of the air cooler.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> Oh look who's back again being a debby downer in every 1080 thread.
> Just stop going into the threads, it's sad.


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Well a block and backplate always sets me back like 160 from ek. The hydrocoppers use to turn me off because I could buy a ref slap a block and get the same result with a air cooler on the side for less than the hydrocopper. But a custom pcb plus block and backplate will run me 800 this time anyway. I can deal with a 800 tag for the hydrocopper albeit the lack of the air cooler.


Same, as long as the d5/res combos are still cheap I'll be putting those under water.
Unless I want to stay on air which is boring.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Heh, I have sat in an emergency room bleeding for hours and hours.Unless you come in on an ambulance you will be waiting all night in the emergency room, it sounds like you guys get a table to lay down on at least.


A table that your head is forcibly strapped to because they don't know if there's a spinal injury...after being taken to the hospital in an ambulance.

It was an awful experience, luckily I wasn't overly hurt, just some soft tissue damage around my spine or I would have launched a lawsuit, you can't leave a patient who's been in a massive car accident sitting there for hours on end when they could have a severe spinal injury. That's madness.


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*


lol why would I be mad?
you're the one complaining in every thread







.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I live in manhattan I pay 3500+ rent for a 1 bdroom. Quit complaining.


Hnng!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I just cheat, it's easy to do when you have a business. Don't pay yourself squat and let your business pay for all the stuff you want and write it off on your taxes!


Yeah, that's nice indeed.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I just cheat, it's easy to do when you have a business. Don't pay yourself squat and let your business pay for all the stuff you want and write it off on your taxes!


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I just cheat, it's easy to do when you have a business. Don't pay yourself squat and let your business pay for all the stuff you want and write it off on your taxes!


Nice try IRS! I ain't fallen for that one again..


----------



## BillOhio

I wonder how many different sizes of these HB Bridges are going to be made. With some of these 2.5 and 3 slot coolers I wonder if needing these specialty bridges for full sli will be a hassle.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> Same, as long as the d5/res combos are still cheap I'll be putting those under water.
> Unless I want to stay on air which is boring.


I cant do air, the temps and most of all the fing noise in sli.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I cant do air, the temps and most of all the fing noise in sli.


Once u go watercooled you can't go back...


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> Nice try IRS! I ain't fallen for that one again..


Well it isn't technically cheating, it's legal but maybe immoral? It tough to apply a moral judgement when it comes to taxes though, most people are ok with bending the rules to their benefit, some to the point of thinking anyone who doesn't to be a fool.


----------



## barsh90

Look at all of these suckers go nuts for the founders edition... that's sad

http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/gtx1080/


----------



## ice_n_fyre




----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice_n_fyre*


That cooler looks hideous... cudos for lightning tho.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*


If the IRS or CRA evaluate him...oh boy. He's gonna have fun. You can only write off business expenses. You can't say., own a recording studio and write off your 1080 purchase. But if you live in Canada you can write off your medical marijuana expenses! lol.


----------



## bigjdubb

I'm not really digging the design atheistic on the new EVGA's.


----------



## carlhil2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22ePLtROm6I


----------



## iLeakStuff

Hah, see I told you guys that cheaper GTX 1080s with better cooling would arrive.
That custom EVGA card seems superior


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I'm not really digging the design atheistic on the new EVGA's.


So hes playing on a fe card essentially. Why waste the time.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> If the IRS or CRA evaluate him...oh boy. He's gonna have fun. You can only write off business expenses. You can't say., own a recording studio and write off your 1080 purchase. But if you live in Canada you can write off your medical marijuana expenses! lol.


You absolutely can. Every machine I use is a work machine, one of them just happens to be pretty decent at gaming after hours.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> So the people expecting 1080s for less than $699 aren't naive, delusional, or looking for unicorns?
> 
> Should the people who can't stop laughing at them stop laughing now?












That is all


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> So the people expecting 1080s for less than $699 aren't naive, delusional, or looking for unicorns?
> 
> Should the people who can't stop laughing at them stop laughing now?


More like we are laughing at them. Sitting here for days and days and trolling the forums with opinions as facts.
They were wrong....again


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Hah, see I told you guys that cheaper GTX 1080s with better cooling would arrive.
> That custom EVGA card seems superior


Any idea when the non-founder's edition cards will be on sale? I'm a pretty big fan of EVGA but kinda need to get the card ordered before June 14th, otherwise I run the risk of having to eat 14% tax+shipping instead of 6% tax.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Any idea when the non-founder's edition cards will be on sale? I'm a pretty big fan of EVGA but kinda need to get the card ordered before June 14th, otherwise I run the risk of having to eat 14% tax+shipping instead of 6% tax.


You can preorder it now if you want. IF their site comes back up at least.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Any idea when the non-founder's edition cards will be on sale? I'm a pretty big fan of EVGA but kinda need to get the card ordered before June 14th, otherwise I run the risk of having to eat 14% tax+shipping instead of 6% tax.


It says June 15th on the website I took screenshot from. But it is unconfirmed


----------



## BillOhio

In Jayz 1080 review, Doom looks hilarious. and he's getting ~70 FPS on 4K with the ACX 3, and he says it's pretty quiet, fan speed stayed at about 45% over a couple minutes of gaming. 67 degrees.


----------



## mkclan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Hah, see I told you guys that cheaper GTX 1080s with better cooling would arrive.
> That custom EVGA card seems superior


How much it is in EUR?


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkclan*
> 
> How much it is in EUR?


711 EUR for the custom EVGA
819 EUR for the Founder`s EVGA

But hardware is not very cheap here so it may be different in other countries in Europe


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> It says June 15th on the website I took screenshot from. But it is unconfirmed


Thanks! You rock.


----------



## mkclan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> 711 EUR for the custom EVGA
> 819 EUR for the Founder`s EVGA
> 
> But hardware is not very cheap here so it may be different in other countries in Europe


Huge price difference. In Germany it is not that huge.
https://www.computeruniverse.net/en/groups/p3/30001069/pci-express-graphics-cards.asp
Sry my english.


----------



## iLeakStuff

US prices


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Where are the people saying you cant get a decent cooler if you buy the $599 cards?

I remember they were pretty sold on that.

EVGA FTW is cheaper than FE. Lol.


----------



## iLeakStuff

GTX 1080 Aero 8G
£530

GTX 1080 Founder`s Edition
£630


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Where are the people saying you cant get a decent cooler if you buy the $599 cards?
> 
> I remember they were pretty sold on that.
> 
> EVGA FTW is cheaper than FE. Lol.


I haven't seen any $599 cards yet. And that $610 evga blower doesn't exactly look decent, if decent means to hold boost clock.

All the other AIB models around $650 look to have adequate coolers for around 225W of dissipation. But it's still incredible seeing all the promises to buy, when these are on average $100 more than the 980 MSRP.


----------



## bigjdubb

Is the FTW the cheapest EVGA with additional power connectors? If so then it is probably the version that the Hydrocopper is based on, so maybe $799 for the Hydrocopper? It looks pretty decent, that HUGE evga logo wouldn't be seen in most cases.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Where are the people saying you cant get a decent cooler if you buy the $599 cards?
> 
> I remember they were pretty sold on that.
> 
> EVGA FTW is cheaper than FE. Lol.


They vanished in shame.

"Reference" GTX 1080 £520
Founder`s Edition: £630


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Where are the people saying you cant get a decent cooler if you buy the $599 cards?
> 
> I remember they were pretty sold on that.
> 
> EVGA FTW is cheaper than FE. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any $599 cards yet. And that $610 evga blower doesn't exactly look decent, if descent means to hold boost clock.
Click to expand...

Grab onto the straws. Hold tight.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Where are the people saying you cant get a decent cooler if you buy the $599 cards?
> 
> I remember they were pretty sold on that.
> 
> EVGA FTW is cheaper than FE. Lol.


Digging a hole to stick their heads into, or making their normal commute to ASSumptionville, OR their acting all chummy and how their thinking about buying a 1080 now.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Is the FTW the cheapest EVGA with additional power connectors? If so then it is probably the version that the Hydrocopper is based on, so maybe $799 for the Hydrocopper? It looks pretty decent, that HUGE evga logo wouldn't be seen in most cases.


I would assume so. It won't be the classy that's for sure lol. Hmm maybe I should of kept the order then and just bought block from evga. It's nice to have the aircooler as well.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Digging a hole to stick their heads into, or making their normal commute to ASSumptionville, OR their acting all chummy and how their thinking about buying a 1080 now.


They all wanted GTX 1080 but is either too commited to AMD and spreading BS. Or just have a weird fetish with their GTX 980Ti card at night. In bed


----------



## iLeakStuff

Check this MSI card out.
£574 MSI ARMOR
Looks pretty decent









https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GeForce-GTX-1080-ARMOR-8G-OC.html#hero-overview


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Look at all of these suckers go nuts for the founders edition... that's sad
> 
> http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/gtx1080/


Is that really necessary? If people want to pay a premium let them, no need to criticize em.


----------



## brandonb21

so the evga non reference cards about 849$ cad. il take that


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Grab onto the straws. Hold tight.


Shouldn't be too hard for you to find one to show us at $599 USD, that isn't a blower-style that needs to run at 100% to keep 67C.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Is that really necessary? If people want to pay a premium let them, no need to criticize em.


But making fun of others is how we get to feel better about ourselves!

Has there been any word on reviews for these custom cards? I'm relying on you social media types to fill me in on tweeters and teddygrahmers from these websites.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Is that really necessary? If people want to pay a premium let them, no need to criticize em.


Well, it's a question of whether those customers are really informed well of the product they are buying and of the alternative products becoming available. Uninformed customers hurt us all. X80 cards are now anywhere from $50 to $100 more than 980 MSRP now. With gouging everywhere, it's even higher.


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Well, it's a question of whether those customers are really informed well of the alternatives. Uninformed customers hurt us all.


Doesn't appear to be the case here with the 1080 since they're being sold cheaper than the FE in a little over a week.


----------



## mkclan

FE price in Latvia
http://www.1a.lv/datoru_komponentes_tikla_produkti/komponentes/videokartes/filter/340-119688


----------



## iLeakStuff

European price

Founder`s Edition: 789EUR
GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming ACX 3.0: 665EUR

Equivalent of $589 in US


----------



## bazh

Ouch, FTW is already $80 above the ref card  Classy $699 then I guess


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Grab onto the straws. Hold tight.
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't be too hard for you to find one to show us at $599 USD, that isn't a blower-style that needs to run at 100% to keep 67C.
Click to expand...

I dont have to. You can wait and see for yourself.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazh*
> 
> Ouch, FTW is already $80 above the ref card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classy $699 then I guess


It's actually $20 cheaper than the Funder's Edition.


----------



## brandonb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazh*
> 
> Ouch, FTW is already $80 above the ref card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classy $699 then I guess


its suppose to be 40$ 20$ cheaper from what im seeing


----------



## iLeakStuff

ZOTAC AMP! Edition cost around $639








2x8 pin















https://www.overclockers.co.uk/zotac-geforce-gtx-1080-amp-edition-8192mb-gddr5x-pci-express-graphics-card-zt-p10800c-10p-gx-101-zt.html


----------



## bazh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I'm not really digging the design atheistic on the new EVGA's.


The 4 pieces of metal at the corners on the ACX 3.0 looks really cheesy and feel out of place, unnecessary design factors, otherwise it's kinda good, I like the aluminum-looked box with the name on the top of the cards.

ACX 2.0 with copper heatsink on the 980Ti Kingpin is still the best IMO


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> European price
> 
> Founder`s Edition: 789EUR
> GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming ACX 3.0: 665EUR
> 
> Equivalent of $589 in US


Would be nice. But No.


----------



## bazh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> It's actually $20 cheaper than the Funder's Edition.


By ref card I meant the card with blower fan but I got your point. Man can always complain though )


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> European price
> 
> Founder`s Edition: 789EUR
> GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming ACX 3.0: 665EUR
> 
> Equivalent of $589 in US


This is actually a review thread -- accurate currency conversion will actually be useful here. I'm not following where any of the euro values you are posting can convert to < $600 USD.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> It's actually $20 cheaper than the Funder's Edition.


Right, so let's anchor all the new prices off of NVidia's abstract FE pricing. Let's forget all precedent and ignore standard currency inflation.


----------



## axiumone

This looks exciting to me. Expandable watercooling and a custom pcb. Should be a nice step up from the previous hybrids evga offered before.


----------



## iLeakStuff

First GTX 1080 water cooled card
MSI GeForce GTX 1080 SEA HAWK

https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GeForce-GTX-1080-SEA-HAWK.html#hero-overview

EDIT: EVGA too ^^


----------



## iLeakStuff

EVGA German prices








Cheapest is 679EUR

ACX 3.0 seems to be their money cow


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> It's actually $20 cheaper than the Funder's Edition.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, so let's anchor all the new prices off of NVidia's abstract FE pricing. Let's forget all precedent and ignore standard currency inflation.
Click to expand...

Did I offend you by comparing the prices of 2 products?

A few days ago, people were saying $699 is the new reference card, and people will be stupid to think they can get a decent card for below $699.

So you are calling me delusional for using the same $699 that people like you used before?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> This looks exciting to me. Expandable watercooling and a custom pcb. Should be a nice step up from the previous hybrids evga offered before.


They used a fan instead of a blower


----------



## axiumone

Oh yeah! I didn't even notice that. Plus its 8+8 pin. Could be a real winner for folks that don't want to build their own loops.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> This looks exciting to me. Expandable watercooling and a custom pcb. Should be a nice step up from the previous hybrids evga offered before.


Core temps will be great and the expandibility is a nice plus. I can't help but noticed the 2x8 pin's. Just normal caution to any hybrid cooler owners, watch your VRM temps because they are not actively cooled by the block and people will be tempted to overvolt this thing when they see 40C core temps. Being 16nm and sucking less power at stock, the VRMs supplied might not be robust enough for the extra voltages.


----------



## BillOhio

is there a 120 rad at the other end of that EVGA Hybrid, like a AIO style of the MSI SeaHawk?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Core temps will be great and the expandibility is a nice plus. I can't help but noticed the 2x8 pin's. Just normal caution to any hybrid cooler owners, watch your VRM temps because they are not actively cooled by the block and people will be tempted to overvolt this thing when they see 40C core temps. Being 16nm and sucking less power at stock, the VRMs supplied might not be robust enough for the extra voltages.


That could change. This doesn't look like the standard core only solution they've used before. The tubes exit much closer to the fan, rather than over the core.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> is there a 120 rad at the other end of that EVGA Hybrid, like a AIO style of the MSI SeaHawk?


That would be my guess. Looks sort of like EVGA's take on what ek is doing with their AIO's.


----------



## CallsignVega

STRIX:


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> STRIX:


Clocks?


----------



## bigjdubb

You would think Asus and Gigabyte would have had their websites ready for todays rush for information.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> You would think Asus and Gigabyte would have had their websites ready for todays rush for information.


Could be worse. EVGA is down for me.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Could be worse. EVGA is down for me.


Because they actually have info. If Asus and Gigabyte had some info on their site then they would be getting hammered as well.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> That could change. This doesn't look like the standard core only solution they've used before. The tubes exit much closer to the fan, rather than over the core like.


I like the sound of that, but that is unlikely since hybrids tend to use existing AIO blocks for compatibility and pricing purposes. It would be expensive to make and include an extra block for the VRM, or for that matter extend the core block to fit over the VRM since they are typically not in the same vicinity.

The truly custom hybrids like the Asus kind are normally $100 more.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> That would be my guess. Looks sort of like EVGA's take on what ek is doing with their AIO's.


Pending reviews I might go for one of these with the AIO. Maybe the Sea Hawk as I won't be an extreme overclocker which I guess is where the second 8 pin is of benefit (according to Jayz2cents). I have an AIO on my CPU and am liking the idea of putting a midplate in a 750D case and running AIOs from my CPU and GPU to the roof with just 1 GPU power cable as opposed to the 4 i have now for crossfire. Seems like it'd make for a pretty tidy set up.

Sounds like the EVGA may be a better card with better cooling though.


----------



## iLeakStuff

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

Asus STRIX GTX 1080
Cheaper than Founder`s Edition too


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> They all wanted GTX 1080 but is either too commited to AMD and spreading BS. Or just have a weird fetish with their GTX 980Ti card at night. In bed


I don't get why on the forums we care about how people send their money. We also get it that you don't want to buy something but going on and on and on and on....
Another thing we seem to do a lot on these forums is jump to conclusion all the damn time on something that was under NDA with none of us actually being part of the GD conversation.
But like I said wait it out, look and see.


----------



## bigjdubb

We can let go of the pricing thing now can't we? The debate went in endless circles and now it is resolved. There is no need to continue the endless circles, whether you were right or wrong. Time to move on from that.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> We can let go of the pricing thing now can't we? The debate went in endless circles and now it is resolved. There is no need to continue the endless circles, whether you were right or wrong. Time to move on from that.


But....but









We have to say I told you so and gloat somewhat.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> We can let go of the pricing thing now can't we? The debate went in endless circles and now it is resolved. There is no need to continue the endless circles, whether you were right or wrong. Time to move on from that.


Sorry, that's not a possibility.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> We can let go of the pricing thing now can't we? The debate went in endless circles and now it is resolved. There is no need to continue the endless circles, whether you were right or wrong. Time to move on from that.


I'm not so sure. It's not even 11am where I'm at. I read through countless posts over several days stating that expecting cards under $699 means you're embarrassingly gullible and need your head examined. I'm just not ready to let go yet. Maybe by the end of the day.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> We can let go of the pricing thing now can't we? The debate went in endless circles and now it is resolved. There is no need to continue the endless circles, whether you were right or wrong. Time to move on from that.


Below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> But....but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have to say I told you so and gloat somewhat.


THIS!

Now the new discussion is how high will the Classified(KINGPIN), Lightnings and HOF's go.

And "OH AMD, come out and play!"
The P10 and 11 isn't really what I care about, waiting on that Vega info


----------



## iLeakStuff

I`m too bored to get all their "AIBs will ATLEAST cost $699 since Founder`s cost that LMAO" posts and go get a screenshot of everyone that was trolling this forum for weeks straight since Nvidia presented GTX 1080, so i`ll let it pass this time.
They know who they are. Everyone here knows it too

Asus STRIX GTX 1080 at almost 2GHz or GTX 1070 SLI. That is the question


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> I`m too bored to get their "AIBs will ATLEAST cost $699 since Founder`s cost that LMAO" posts and go get a screenshot of everyone that was trolling this forum for weeks straight since Nvidia presented GTX 1080, so i`ll let it pass this time.
> They know who they are. Everyone here knows it too
> 
> Asus STRIX GTX 1080 at almost 2GHz or GTX 1070 SLI. That is the question


Watch out! Tough guy over here.


----------



## lolfail9001

Hey, so what is the official list for "Hurr durr AIB cards starting from $700"?

Include me in, i am late to the party.


----------



## Nizzen

List of 1080 cards;
http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/geforce-gtx-1080-asus-zotac-partnerkarten/


----------



## jincuteguy

Should I drive 2 hours to Microcenter and buy gtx 1080? they only sell them In Store, no online.


----------



## bigjdubb

I was reading the Strix announcement and I saw this:
Quote:


> ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 also comes with ASUS FanConnect technology. When gaming, the GPU often runs hotter than the CPU, but chassis fans usually only reference CPU temperatures, resulting in inefficient system cooling. ASUS FanConnect solves this issue with two 4-pin GPU-controlled headers that can be connected to system fans to provide targeted supplemental cooling for optimal thermal performance.


Is this a new feature on their cards? It sounds like you could use those headers to control radiator fans on your gpu loop. Seems like a really useful addition, no need to run a fancy fan controller with temp probes.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Sneak peek: Asus STRIX over Founder`s Edition +16%


----------



## snow cakes

how much for gas? stress? lol jk


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Should I drive 2 hours to Microcenter and buy gtx 1080? they only sell them In Store, no online.


All 5 mc stores around here show sold out. Check online before you take the drive.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Should I drive 2 hours to Microcenter and buy gtx 1080? they only sell them In Store, no online.


If you want an FE and don't mind paying the sales tax, why not?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> All 5 mc stores around here show sold out. Check online before you take the drive.


Find that surprising. Might be employees tbh.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> STRIX:


They released the pricing for the Strix also. And it is at a price I think people are going to actually be able to stomach. It is looking like the best value GTX 1080 on the market:

http://pcdiy.asus.com/2016/05/this-is-the-asus-strix-geforce-gtx-1080-pascal-on-another-level/

Quote:


> Expect the ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 to be available starting June 4. You can choose between the hot-clocked *OC version for $639.99* or a *stock-clocked variant with a $619.99* MSRP. Stay tuned for more coverage of the card at PCDIY-we have exciting plans for this beautiful beast.


$20 premium over base MSRP for a triple fan cooler with backplate, and 6+8pin connectors.....yeah. It is a no brainer. And available on June 4th, just only a bit over a week after this launch.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Find that surprising. Might be employees tbh.


They only got about 15 cards per store. There's stories on reddit of people lining up from 7am.


----------



## zealord

It seems like the custom cards with reference PCB and only 1x 8 pin are cheaper than the Founders Edition. There is an EVGA ACX (only 1x8 pin sadly) for 670€~

But the cards with custom PCBs and/or extra power pin connectors are more expensive than those. E.g. the Strix with 1x6 + 1x8 is 800€. So 10€ more than the FE.

My hope for a custom card with 1x6 pin + 1x 8pin or 2xpin for 599€ , for what I hoped for when Nvidia said $599 MSRP, is definitely dead.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> They only got about 15 cards per store. There's stories on reddit of people lining up from 7am.


Nj had like 20 or so. I usually go to NJ cuz of the 3.5 sales tax. But yea lining up for the fail edition is ******ed.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> It seems like the custom cards with reference PCB and only 1x 8 pin are cheaper than the Founders Edition. There is an EVGA ACX (only 1x8 pin sadly) for 670€~
> 
> But the cards with custom PCBs and/or extra power pin connectors are more expensive than those. E.g. the Strix with 1x6 + 1x8 is 800€. So 10€ more than the FE.
> 
> My hope for a custom card with 1x6 pin + 1x 8pin or 2xpin for 599€ , for what I hoped for when Nvidia said $599 MSRP, is definitely dead.


Strix is $619. If you can't pay $20 more than MSRP for a 3-fan cooler (that doesn't suck in terms of performance, not air







), a 6+8 pin power, and 8+2 phase power, then you are one cheap person.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> More like we are laughing at them. Sitting here for days and days and trolling the forums with opinions as facts.
> They were wrong....again


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Digging a hole to stick their heads into, or making their normal commute to ASSumptionville, OR their acting all chummy and how their thinking about buying a 1080 now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Sweet. I am glad I was wrong about them pricing cards below FE. I am first to admit it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do want.












Y'all are late to the party. I admitted being wrong hours ago! And that Strix...oh so sexy.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> You would think Asus and Gigabyte would have had their websites ready for todays rush for information.


http://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/ROG-STRIX-GTX1080-O8G-GAMING/overview/


----------



## zealord

But there is a Phoenix GTX 1080 with 1x6pin + 1x8pin for 719€.
That is still 229€ more than I paid for my GTX 680 on release. A 46% increase.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Strix is $619. If you can't pay $20 more than MSRP for a 3-fan cooler (that doesn't suck in terms of performance, not air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), a 6+8 pin power, and 8+2 phase power, then you are one cheap person.


Show me that 6+8 pin STRIX for 619$.

That card is 800€ (900$) in europe.

Don't start with VAT. 1 € = 1.12 $ and the 19% VAT don't make 619$ to 900$


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all are late to the party. I admitted being wrong hours ago! And that Strix...oh so sexy.


Last day of the month and we're busy doing nothing at work and I actually forgot the card even launched today till lunch time









Really not digging the Classified/ACX. The whole RGB LED fade needs to die.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Watch out! Tough guy over here.


LOL... yep


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> *It seems like the custom cards with reference PCB and only 1x 8 pin are cheaper than the Founders Edition*. There is an EVGA ACX (only 1x8 pin sadly) for 670€~
> 
> But the cards with custom PCBs and/or extra power pin connectors are more expensive than those. E.g. the Strix with 1x6 + 1x8 is 800€. So 10€ more than the FE.
> 
> My hope for a custom card with 1x6 pin + 1x 8pin or 2xpin for 599€ , for what I hoped for when Nvidia said $599 MSRP, is definitely dead.


Stop spreading these lies. You were posting untrue statements along with the rest about prices, and now you go on again? Cut it out

Examples of cards that cost less than FE but with more pins:
GTX 1080 FE 8pin: £630
GTX 1080 PHOENIX 8+6pin: £570
GTX 1080 ARMOR 8+6pin £570
Zotac GTX 1080 AMP 8+6pin: £579

List of cards


----------



## stangflyer

I hope nobody takes this the wrong way. I think Nvidia played everyone here. They come out with the FE at $699 purposely so that the AIB's come in less than that and people are going OMG I get to buy this MID RANGE $500 card for less than $700. I will take two. Right now Nvidia is going " I cannot believe this worked", If Nvidia would of came out with reference at $599 and the AIB's release at $640 people would at least thought about the purchase. Now everyone is pissing their pants to buy them.

My degree is in marketing and this was an absolutely brilliant marketing plan on Nvidia's part. Most of the people are not even blinking at the prices. Even though they are paying $630 to $700. for a $500 max value MID RANGE GPU. What is the TI going to be priced at when it comes out? $800.

Just Wow!


----------



## Nizzen

GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080 8GB GDDR5X, PCIe 3.0, DL-DVI-D, 3x HDMI, 3x DP (GV-N1080XTREME-8GD)

- Power Input 2x 8-pin

Ordered in Norway









7599 NOK

Same prize as FE.


----------



## nakano2k1

Still can't find anything under $900CDN plus taxes...


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> I hope nobody takes this the wrong way. I think Nvidia played everyone here. They come out with the FE at $699 purposely so that the AIB's come in less than that and people are going OMG I get to buy this MID RANGE $500 card for less than $700. I will take two. Right now Nvidia is going " I cannot believe this worked", If Nvidia would of came out with reference at $599 and the AIB's release at $640 people would at least thought about the purchase. Now everyone is pissing their pants to buy them.
> 
> My degree is in marketing and this was an absolutely brilliant marketing plan on Nvidia's part. Most of the people are not even blinking at the prices. Even though they are paying $630 to $700. for a $500 max value MID RANGE GPU. What is the TI going to be priced at when it comes out? $800.
> 
> Just Wow!


Absolutely. Perceived value.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> I hope nobody takes this the wrong way. It think Nvidia played everyone here. They come out with the FE at $699 purposely so that the AIB's come in less than that and people are going OMG I get to buy this MID RANGE $500 card for less than $700. I will take two. Right now Nvidia is going " I cannot believe this worked", If Nvidia would of came out with reference at $599 and the AIB's release at $640 people would at least thought about the purchase. Now everyone is pissing their pants to buy them.
> 
> My degree is in marketing and this was an absolutely brilliant marketing plan on Nvidia's part. Most of the people are not even blinking at the prices. Even though they are paying $630 to $700. for a $500 max value MID RANGE GPU. What is the TI going to be priced at when it comes out? $800.
> 
> Just Wow!


That was my supposition all along. I figured that if Nvidia priced their FE at $700, it would make the $625-675 prices on AIB cards seem like a great deal. Now we're seeing it in action. More power to anybody that wants one, I don't judge, but it's really a very clever gambit from Nvidia to raise the bar on generational price increases.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Stop spreading these lies. You were posting untrue statements along with the rest about prices, and now you go on again? Cut it out
> 
> Examples of cards that cost less than FE but with more pins:
> GTX 1080 FE 8pin: £630
> GTX 1080 PHOENIX 8+6pin: £570
> GTX 1080 ARMOR 8+6pin £570
> Zotac GTX 1080 AMP 8+6pin: £579
> 
> List of cards


yeah there are some that are cheaper, but don't forget that UK prices are screwed aswell.

Founders Edition 630 GBP is INSANE


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> yeah there are some that are cheaper, but don't forget that UK prices are screwed aswell.
> 
> Founders Edition 630 GBP is INSANE


Yeah. £570 looks great to those that don't know their conversions off-hand but I'd be paying $830 if that were the price in the US. Not happening.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> As much as he trolls, I saw it with my own two eyes in this thread that you weren't any better than he is on those Polaris threads. No offense Criminal, but you aren't one to talk.


My thoughts exactly, no offense to Criminal







.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> As much as he trolls, I saw it with my own two eyes in this thread that you weren't any better than he is on those Polaris threads. No offense Criminal, but you aren't one to talk.


No one is defending me either though.










On another note, June 10th we should see all models of the 1070 released correct?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> My thoughts exactly, no offense to Criminal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You guys aren't hurting my feelings... lol

It is a forum. If your feelings get hurt that means you need to grow a pair!

Plus I don't remember telling anyone in this thread or any other for that matter that their video card is trash.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> It doesnt work that way....
> £630 for FE and £570 for AIB means $699 for FE in US and around $630 in US for AIB


Uh... I get that. I was saying that if US customers paid the equivalent-to-UK price, that's what they'd pay. £570 = $830


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Absolutely. Perceived value.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> That was my supposition all along. I figured that if Nvidia priced their FE at $700, it would make the $625-675 prices on AIB cards seem like a great deal. Now we're seeing it in action. More power to anybody that wants one, I don't judge, but it's really a very clever gambit from Nvidia to raise the bar on generational price increases.


This has been done before by NVidia and quite a lot by Intel. The FE is classic price anchoring in its truest form. Bewildered, but NVidia's done it again because their marketing crew is equipped with those Neuralyzer pens from MIB that zaps people's recollection of history.


----------



## Glottis

let's play a game. who can spot highest factory OCed card.

ROG STRIX-GTX1080-O8G-GAMING

*1936MHz* boost clock in OC mode

anyone saw higher clocked cards yet?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Criminal is one of the most objective people here. He is critizing both sides.
> 
> He is able to differentiate. When criminal is bashing Nvidia then the NVIDIA FANBOY PROTECT FORCE comes in and trashes him. When criminal bashes AMD then the AMD CREW comes in and bashes him.
> 
> I still don't get it why people are so emotionally defending brands. It's beyond insane. Especially when a product is objectively not that great. They take personal insult when you point out that Nvidia cards are expensive. They say stuff like "YOU ARE A CHEAP PERSON IF YOU THINK 620$ FOR A MID RANGE CARD IS EXPENSIVE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "


Exactly! If people can't see I am brand agnostic, they need their eyes checked. I hand the crap out where I see it!

Thanks BTW.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> let's play a game. who can spot highest factory OCed card.
> 
> ROG STRIX-GTX1080-O8G-GAMING
> 
> *1936MHz* boost clock in OC mode
> 
> anyone saw higher clocked cards yet?


It'll be the Kingpin/Classified, Lighting (If MSI decided they want to build on this chip), and the HOF. I mean its not even a question that needs to be asked, we just all know.


----------



## GHADthc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Ek won't make waterblocks for the ftw either :/


Other water cooling companies do actually exist you know...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Exactly! *If people can't see I am brand agnostic, they need their eyes checked*. I hand the crap out where I see it!
> 
> Thanks BTW.


You are, that's for sure, but your message kinda gets lost in the bickering/trolling.

My body is ready for two 1070's though. Gigabyte can take all of my monies







, they seem to be the only ones not scared to pump these GPU's with the power they need. My G1 970's did 1658Mhz stable on H2o, i wonder what those 1070's will do. I hope i'll be as lucky as i've always been.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> let's play a game. who can spot highest factory OCed card.
> 
> ROG STRIX-GTX1080-O8G-GAMING
> 
> *1936MHz* boost clock in OC mode
> 
> anyone saw higher clocked cards yet?


computerbase says to the STRIX 1080 OC :

Quote:


> The card clocks initially to 2063 mhz, but after 30 minutes of gaming is goes down to 1898.


I think with manual overclocking and raising PT and TT it should do more than that probably.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nakano2k1*
> 
> Still can't find anything under $900CDN plus taxes...


That's because CAD vs USD went to hell so the prices are somewhere else than Canadians are used to. 699 USD = 912 CAD. You are not getting ripped off by Nvidia and Canadians complain anyway.
Everyone else outside US/Canada is paying around 880 USD for what Nvidia says should cost 699 USD. Start complaining when the cards start to cost 1150 CAD in Canada because that's what they cost outside north America. You are getting the same low price as does USA and probably the only two countries not being ripped off/milked by Nvidia and actually have the correct MSRP.
I'm not sure many people in USA would be buying these cards if they cost them 850USD+ and their salary was 4 times smaller, welcome to the rest of the world.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> computerbase says to the STRIX 1080 OC :
> I think with manual overclocking and raising PT and TT it should do more than that probably.


Hope so. That seems like a promising card if it can be made to push clocks more consistently.


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> let's play a game. who can spot highest factory OCed card.
> 
> ROG STRIX-GTX1080-O8G-GAMING
> 
> *1936MHz* boost clock in OC mode
> 
> anyone saw higher clocked cards yet?


That's the highest I have seen too.
Card looks really great for a near MSRP price. Quite an homerun for the moment.
The best is to wait for reviews but scores from CB posted above are quite promising.
Unfortunately, price in France is really high, 619$ in the US (minus taxes) but official price from Asus France is ... 789€, quite a big difference.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> computerbase says to the STRIX 1080 OC :
> *The card clocks initially to 2063 mhz, but after 30 minutes of gaming is goes down to 1898.*
> I think with manual overclocking and raising PT and TT it should do more than that probably.


why is the card lowering clock after 30 mins, is this Boost 3.0 shenanigans? hope we can sort that out with BIOS or Afterburner tweaking or something.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> why is the card lowering clock after 30 mins, is this Boost 3.0 shenanigans? hope we can sort that out with BIOS or Afterburner tweaking or something.


it goes hot and downclocks and throttle.
thats the FE for you.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> why is the card lowering clock after 30 mins, is this Boost 3.0 shenanigans? hope we can sort that out with BIOS or Afterburner tweaking or something.


yeah very likely. It's because of temperature I'd guess


----------



## Waleh

Does anyone know if the Strix is dual slot or 2.5 slots? And, what its length is?


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper*
> 
> it goes hot and downclocks and throttle.
> thats the FE for you.


we are talking about ROG STRIX-GTX1080-O8G-GAMING here, you need to catch up.


----------



## Klocek001

what's with the downclocking after 30 minutes ? 165MHz difference between the initial clock and clock after 30 minutes ? that's crazy. On my 980Ti 6G the clock difference is max.40MHz. At this point I got serious doubts whether what we can see are real clocks or the marketing ones***

***2000MHz as long as the card hasn't heated up

somebody needs to test this card at manual fan settings cause I don't effin know how fast it is anymore. waiting for seahawk/hybrid tests, don't trust those (impressive nevertheless) fps gains on air. I don't wanna buy a card that will run 90 fps for the first 15 minutes then drop to 80 fps as soon as it heats up.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> what's with the downclocking after 30 minutes ? 165MHz difference between the initial clock and clock after 30 minutes ? that's crazy. On my 980Ti 6G the clock difference is max.40MHz. At this point I got serious doubts whether what we can see are real clocks or the marketing ones***
> 
> ***2000MHz as long as the card hasn't heated up


Agreed, that's a big concern. The Strix version looks impressive without that caveat but that's quite the spanner in the works if it's consistently downclocking so hard after such a short session.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Agreed, that's a big concern. The Strix version looks impressive without that caveat but that's quite the spanner in the works if it's consistently downclocking so hard after such a short session.


don't think it has anything to do with strix specifically, but with the chip and boost 3.0. we'll probably see similar behavior across all custom cards next week when reviews are up.


----------



## Bogga

About this FTW and EK not doing waterblocks... is it confirmed in any way that they wont do it or are you basing it on the fact that they didn't do it for the 900-series?


----------



## solarcycle24

I might go Asus this time, the strix does look good but I plan to water cool. Has ekwb ever made blocks that for Asus cards?


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Does anyone know if the Strix is dual slot or 2.5 slots? And, what its length is?




https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/ROG-STRIX-GTX1080-O8G-GAMING/specifications/


----------



## iLeakStuff

EVGA SC ACX 3.0. the cheapest of all GTX 1080 cards so far.

2088MHz. 57C max during Unigine Heaven. Much better than reference


----------



## Kielon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> PCGH showed custom prices for GTX 1080 cards in europe. The GTX 1080 Founders Edition is 789€ (900$)
> 
> Custom coolers could be tarting at 665€ (744$). That is the "599$MSRP" from Nvidia. So basically not happening.
> 
> GTX 1070 Founders Edition is 500€ (560$) in europe.
> 
> I paid less for my GTX 680 (490€) on release date than the GTX 1070 costs. Let that sink in.


EU price = MSRP+VAT (value added tax rate varies in 20-27% range)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> But there is a Phoenix GTX 1080 with 1x6pin + 1x8pin for 719€.
> That is still 229€ more than I paid for my GTX 680 on release. A 46% increase.
> Show me that 6+8 pin STRIX for 619$.
> 
> That card is 800€ (900$) in europe.
> 
> Don't start with VAT. 1 € = 1.12 $ and the 19% VAT don't make 619$ to 900$


EUR/USD was like 1.40+ back then and now is 1.11 ie 25% weaker... http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=EURUSD%3DX+Interactive#{"range":"5y","allowChartStacking":true}


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> EVGA SC ACX 3.0. the cheapest of all GTX 1080 cards so far.
> 
> 2088MHz. 57C max during Unigine Heaven. Much better than reference


I'd love to order one, except every site that would have them is either crashed or doesn't have them listed. pm me a link and I'll hand EVGA my money.


----------



## Krgwow

asked before and got no answer
saw eVGA releasing CLASSIFIED pictures on Twitter and stuff

eVGA ever launched a CLASSIFIED at the same time as FTW or SC Edition?
or at least that means CLASSIFIED will be released very soon?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> don't think it has anything to do with strix specifically, but with the chip and boost 3.0. we'll probably see similar behavior across all custom cards next week when reviews are up.


Probably true, I was just momentarily optimistic that ASUS had been the first to find a way around the consistent downclocking. I think you're right though that it will be an issue present on the rest of the AIB ranges.


----------



## cranfam

A lot of you have quite a bit of time on your hands.


----------



## magnek

lol we're still going on a witch hunt? Alright well I won't bother quoting all the posts but I"ll just leave the following two below:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> It's good to see AIBs will be releasing custom boards at <$699 and I have no issues admitting I was wrong about this part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which means the F(EKM)E is now redundant more than ever lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Also what makes you think a $599 1080 is somehow going to be better than the FE? If I had to guess, I would break it down as follows:
> 
> - $599 1080s will use the reference board but an even worse cooler than the reference blower, so it's going to overclock even less than the FE
> - between $599 and $699 you'll see AIB cards with custom coolers but still on a reference board. Thermals will be much better and power limits might be increased, giving slightly better overclocking
> - $699+ you'll see the true custom AIBs with better coolers and a custom PCB


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Does anyone know if the Strix is dual slot or 2.5 slots? And, what its length is?


it's HUGE.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kielon*
> 
> EU price = MSRP+VAT (value added tax rate varies in 20-27% range)
> EUR/USD was like 1.40+ back then and now is 1.11 ie 25% weaker... http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=EURUSD%3DX+Interactive#{"range":"5y","allowChartStacking":true}


You told me that already yeah. That is basically all you do on this forum. Running around and posting EU price = MSRP + VAT

Btw VAT is 19% in my country. And the € = 1.11$ currently. Tell me how 619$ translates to 800€ then.

So you have 619$ = 556€ and then 556€ + 1.19 (for VAT) and then tell me how that adds up to 800€ ?

In my books that is 661€.

Thanks for your post though.


----------



## Krgwow

asked before and got no answer
saw eVGA releasing CLASSIFIED pictures on Twitter and stuff

eVGA ever launched a CLASSIFIED at the same time as FTW or SC Edition?
or at least that means CLASSIFIED will be released very soon?


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> EVGA SC ACX 3.0. the cheapest of all GTX 1080 cards so far.
> 
> 2088MHz. 57C max during Unigine Heaven. Much better than reference


that card looks really good from the side and the backplate is nice too. if I can find it at the same price that I bought my 980Ti last year it might be good enough for an upgrade


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> I'd love to order one, except every site that would have them is either crashed or doesn't have them listed. pm me a link and I'll hand EVGA my money.


lol Im so glad Im waiting til 1070 are out so that the demand maybe slow down a little to the point its possible to snag one.
Best bet now would perhaps to monitor nowinstock to see if they list these EVGA cards.
The activity there are huge though so you better have the credit card prepared









https://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/gtx1080/


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> asked before and got no answer
> saw eVGA releasing CLASSIFIED pictures on Twitter and stuff
> 
> eVGA ever launched a CLASSIFIED at the same time as FTW or SC Edition?
> or at least that means CLASSIFIED will be released very soon?


It varies. The 980 Classified came very late, several months later than the 980 release IIRC, and was way overpriced. The 980 Ti Classified released 2 weeks after reference and was priced very decently.

The 980 Ti FTW actually came way later than the Classified, but that was an exception rather than the rule.


----------



## Cyclonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> You told me that already yeah. That is basically all you do on this forum. Running around and posting EU price = MSRP + VAT
> 
> Btw VAT is 19% in my country. And the € = 1.11$ currently. Tell me how 619$ translates to 800€ then.
> 
> So you have 619$ = 556€ and then 556€ + 1.19 (for VAT) and then tell me how that adds up to 800€ ?
> 
> In my books that is 661€.
> 
> Thanks for your post though.


We get another screw you europe 50-100 euro on most stuff without any reason on most products.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Even today you tried to BS the forum with saying that only 8pin are cheaper than Founder`s Edition but was proven dead wrong. Again.


Nope. Proof?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> All I see there is criticism of the FE. People like criminal and Majin SSJ Eric (and myself) have been critical of the FE shenanigans and all that they entail but have all expressed admiration for the technology itself. That's not 'fandom', that's just discussion. If every new GPU thread is just OCN throwing our collective arms to the sun and praising the great leather god JHH or the Golden Pantsuit of Lisa Su then what would be the point?


Agree. If you aren't praising Nvidia's every move you are labeled a hater. That goes for AMD die hard fans too though.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cranfam*
> 
> A lot of you have quite a bit of time on your hands.


End of the month, I've got my quota for the month + helped another dept. So now I'm just chilling at my desk reading the forums, watching a few videos and enjoying the lunch that the company has provided for us.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> asked before and got no answer
> saw eVGA releasing CLASSIFIED pictures on Twitter and stuff
> 
> eVGA ever launched a CLASSIFIED at the same time as FTW or SC Edition?
> or at least that means CLASSIFIED will be released very soon?


They've never launched at the same time and the Classified always coming later.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> All I see there is criticism of the FE. People like criminal and Majin SSJ Eric (and myself) have been critical of the FE shenanigans and all that they entail but have all expressed admiration for the technology itself. That's not 'fandom', that's just discussion. If every new GPU thread is just OCN throwing our collective arms to the sun and praising the great leather god JHH or the Golden Pantsuit of Lisa Su then what would be the point?


No, Some people on the forums where being very salty. Even spitting venom on future customers of this card. Again, why do you give a s... on what one wants to do with their own money?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonic*
> 
> We get another screw you europe 50-100 euro on most stuff without any reason on most products.


Yeah Australia, UK, Europe all get this extra fee. it's one factor why those cards are even worse from a "our" perspective


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kielon*
> 
> EU price = MSRP+VAT (value added tax rate varies in 20-27% range)
> EUR/USD was like 1.40+ back then and now is 1.11 ie 25% weaker... http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=EURUSD%3DX+Interactive#{"range":"5y","allowChartStacking":true}


seen the FE prices ? ridiculous, 980Ti Lightning launched bout the same price....
http://www.komputronik.pl/category/1099/karty-graficzne.html?sb=&sd=&sa=&category=1099&pvg=&showProducts=1&showPromoted=0&ot=27&a%5B507%5D%5B%5D=88869


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> It varies. The 980 Classified came very late, several months later than the 980 release IIRC, and was way overpriced. The 980 Ti Classified released 2 weeks after reference and was priced very decently.
> 
> The 980 Ti FTW actually came way later than the Classified, but that was an exception rather than the rule.


but eVGA usually put some news somewhere to people know they actually gonna release the Classified or they suddenly release the card?
i mean, they are releasing several photos here and there, that probably mean they wont take months to release now, probably like 980 Ti... right?
sorry for those dumb questions, last eVGA card that i bought was a 7800 GS SSC


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> but eVGA usually put some news somewhere to people know they actually gonna release the Classified or they suddenly release the card?
> i mean, they are releasing several photos here and there, that probably mean they wont take months to release now, probably like 980 Ti... right?
> sorry for those dumb questions, last eVGA card that i bought was a 7800 GS CO


EVGA Jacob is pretty good at keeping the community informed. Join the EVGA forums and ask and usually they'll try to give a rough ETA.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> No, Some people on the forums where being very salty. Even spitting venom on future customers of this card. Again, why do you give a s... on what one wants to do with their own money?


I don't. Buy a billion of them. I couldn't possibly care less. I never told anybody what to do with their money or said that buying one would be a shameful decision. I made my opinion of Nvidia's pricing tactics known and now I mostly comment on people referencing prices or talking about some of the technical aspects that I find interesting. I'm not here shaming anybody's purchases. My opinion of Nvidia's pricing scheme is completely divorced from my opinion on what somebody should do with their money, as I don't have an opinion on what somebody should do with their money unless directly asked.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> but eVGA usually put some news somewhere to people know they actually gonna release the Classified or they suddenly release the card?
> i mean, they are releasing several photos here and there, that probably mean they wont take months to release now, probably like 980 Ti... right?
> sorry for those dumb questions, last eVGA card that i bought was a 7800 GS CO


I dunno, never followed EVGA that closely. If I had to guess, maybe 2 weeks from now? But it's just a guess.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I don't. Buy a billion of them. I couldn't possibly care less. I never told anybody what to do with their money or said that buying one would be a shameful decision. I made my opinion of Nvidia's pricing tactics known and now I mostly comment on people referencing prices or talking about some of the technical aspects that I find interesting. I'm not here shaming anybody's purchases. My opinion of Nvidia's pricing scheme is completely divorced from my opinion on what somebody should do with their money, as I don't _have_ an opinion on what somebody should do with their money unless directly asked.


Not you but them talking down on people that where going to purchase the FE 1080s.


----------



## LoLomgbbq

NZ pricing is in, folks!

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 8GB Founders Edition Video Card
*$1399.00*

http://www.playtech.co.nz/afawcs0139235/CATID=1372/ID=27957/SID=473259125/productdetails.html

So, the non-FE will be around $1000-$1100 most likely.


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> EVGA SC ACX 3.0. the cheapest of all GTX 1080 cards so far.
> 
> 2088MHz. 57C max during Unigine Heaven. Much better than reference


That's quite an unfair statement, game only runs during maybe 30 seconds and ends at 58°. Temperature is not stabilized at all.




edit : 78° max temp during Doom 4K gaming


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> EVGA Jacob is pretty good at keeping the community informed. Join the EVGA forums and ask and usually they'll try to give a rough ETA.


oh thanks!
btw, for keeping the card on AIR and try to overclock maximum possible, maybe even mod BIOS, in that case waiting for Classified, HOF, Lightning, worth it?


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> oh thanks!
> btw, for keeping the card on AIR and try to overclock maximum possible, maybe even mod BIOS, in that case waiting for Classified, HOF, Lightning, worth it?


Absolutely. If nothing else all those cards offer 2 or more bioses, so you won't brick the card if you screw up the flash.


----------



## iLeakStuff

I want to see a review of one of these AIB cards.
Thought today was the day..


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> oh thanks!
> btw, for keeping the card on AIR and try to overclock maximum possible, maybe even mod BIOS, in that case waiting for Classified, HOF, Lightning, worth it?


I've learned my lesson that if I'm not really going sub zero cooling the Classified/Kingpin, HOF, Lighting etc cards aren't worth it.
Honestly the duo BIOS EVGA cards, Asus STRIX, MSi Twin Frozr cards are more than enough for anyone.


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Absolutely. If nothing else all those cards offer 2 or more bioses, so you won't brick the card if you screw up the flash.


that would be nice, since i had a bad flash once in my GTX 980 G1
i panic hard








but everything went ok in the end, guess i was luck

btw i will be using the card with a CX600W, i have to change that asap...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I've learned my lesson that if I'm not really going sub zero cooling the Classified/Kingpin, HOF, Lighting etc cards aren't worth it.
> Honestly the duo BIOS EVGA cards, Asus STRIX, MSi Twin Frozr cards are more than enough for anyone.


Strix for sure.


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I've learned my lesson that if I'm not really going sub zero cooling the Classified/Kingpin, HOF, Lighting etc cards aren't worth it.
> Honestly the duo BIOS EVGA cards, Asus STRIX, MSi Twin Frozr cards are more than enough for anyone.


actually i was pretty sad with my GTX 980 G1
got one with 70% ASIC and the maximum possible overclock on that card, even with BIOS MOD was 1520 on Clock(from 1327) and 7800 Memory
saw a lot of people with the same card or others from MSI for example getting close to 1600 on Clock and almost everyone got 8000 on memory


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solarcycle24*
> 
> I might go Asus this time, the strix does look good but I plan to water cool. Has ekwb ever made blocks that for Asus cards?


I am using a fullcover EK block on my 980 Strix at the moment. I would imagine they might make one for the 1080 Strix.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> actually i was pretty sad with my GTX 980 G1
> got one with 70% ASIC and the maximum possible overclock on that card, even with BIOS MOD was 1520 on Clock(from 1327) and 7800 Memory
> saw a lot of people with the same card or others from MSI for example getting close to 1600 on Clock and almost everyone got 8000 on memory


Silicon lottery man









my GTX 680 Classifieds couldn't do above 1200mhz?... and I wanted kill some puppies because of this. I think my Titan's did well without any mods... and I really don't remember how my 780 and 780Ti did...

Pretty happy with these unmoded 980s I have now, but since the silicon lottery is usually not on my side I've pretty much not cared as long they can get a decent stable OC.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> All 5 mc stores around here show sold out. Check online before you take the drive.


I did, they have 30+ in stock heh


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Strix for sure.


Strix isn't 8+6?
I really prefer to get one 8+8.... if i had to choose one RIGHT NOW i would be picking the FTW from eVGA i guess....


----------



## Menta

STRIX This time looks pretty good when will it release anyone know ?


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Strix for sure.


Asus RMA though







Also beware of locked down VRMs like they did with the 980 Ti Strix (or at least later versions of it)

Personally I'm a Gigabyte fanboy


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Criticizing the FE makes you a fanboy now does it?







Criticizing the $700 price, thermal issues, etc., is wrong. The logical thing to do is defend the FE based on a MSRP of $599 and base the performance on assumptions of unreleased AIB cards, while assuming they will cost $599 and basing price/perf on that, while also pretending cards like the 980Ti can no longer overclock. Remember, the FE also has a magical ability to shed all it's shortcomings the moment custom cards drop, so basing our opinions based on a $700 *elite card with "premium components' and the "highest quality materials" is completely useless.









We'll also ignore all the previous posts of some of these users (who accuse others of fanboyism) who foretold the impact these revolutionary 16nm chips would bring. If i thought iLeak and Co. were worth the effort, it would be hilarious to show what they said the 1080 would need to be in order to be a great card. It's almost as if the real fanboys are the ones who defend a brand no matter what.









If i end up having a big Pascal card i guess I'll be labeled a NV shill again (like i was when i had an Nvidia card in my sig and criticized a certain product of AMD). Won't be long now before @criminal is accused of having an AMD card disguised as a 980.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Asus RMA though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I'm a Gigabyte fanboy


Gigabyte G1 is also a good one any dates?


----------



## Krgwow

FTW is 8+8 and Dual Bios?


----------



## Menta

up to 300W, additional 6+8 pin PCIe power required

https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/ROG-STRIX-GTX1080-O8G-GAMING/specifications/


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> Strix isn't 8+6?
> I really prefer to get one 8+8.... if i had to choose one RIGHT NOW i would be picking the FTW from eVGA i guess....


http://videocardz.com/60496/custom-geforce-gtx-1080-roundup


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Gigabyte G1 is also a good one any dates?


My GTX 980 G1 was a ... good card i guess. Not what i expect. But i've heard very very good things from GTX 980 Ti G1 version. One of the best actually.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> EVGA SC ACX 3.0. the cheapest of all GTX 1080 cards so far.
> 
> 2088MHz. 57C max during Unigine Heaven. Much better than reference


misleading image. that's from jayz video after 10 or 20 seconds of heaven. card actually goes up to 78C after normal gaming session.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> FTW is 8+8 and Dual Bios?


The normal ACX cards are dual 8Pin power in pictures.

If we are to go by what they've done in the past the FTW should be dual BIOS


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Not you but them talking down on people that where going to purchase the FE 1080s.


You know, it's much harder to try to understand why things are the way they are versus just regurgitating what the money says. People should not buy the latest and greatest just because they can vote with their wallet. Jumping on fast-moving hype trains is how we get some people with R9 Nano's paired with APUs and asking which GPU to upgrade next. While the money wasted on resale is that person's cost, the original uninformed purchase has unrealistically inflated the perception of demand in the eyes of the producers. There is nothing wrong with giving people a "pause, think, then buy" button rather than just a "BUY NOW!" button.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> I want to see a review of one of these AIB cards.
> Thought today was the day..


Today was the day when selected sellers in US were able to sell the first 10 pieces of Fanboy Edition they had, most shops have nothing and as of today they can start ordering or are waiting for cards to arrive. Nvidia launch takes forever, outside US the cards won't be in shops before summer holidays a month from now. The AIB cards should take an extra week or two in US, month minimum elsewhere.

Who knows, maybe TSMC can't spit out the chips fast enough that they are prolonging the release so much. Sure one would hope that when they announce they sell, but nope. Same with when the cards can be sold shops will have them to sell, nope. IMHO they rushed the cards to market and their supply chain can't keep up.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonb21*
> 
> i would be so happy if the 1080s were 699 in canada. i would gladly pay for one right now. but nooooope their 1100$- 899$


why did your gradient scale go down? its supposed to go up. You are making me uncomfortable.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Asus RMA though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also beware of locked down VRMs like they did with the 980 Ti Strix (or at least later versions of it)
> 
> Personally I'm a Gigabyte fanboy


If I get a 1070/1080 I will decide between either Asus, MSI, Zotac or Gigabyte. I just really like the Strix at the moment.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Gigabyte G1 is also a good one any dates?


Eh I think the unboxing video showed it was a single 8 pin.

Depending on the price I say you might want to skip it and wait for the Xtreme Gaming card if you want a Gigabyte. Or if you don't mind bios modding a single 8 pin would do fine too.

Actually I think all of this is just talk until the bios modders figure out how to mod the bios, and see how much headroom is left in GP104 exactly.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> My GTX 980 G1 was a ... good card i guess. Not what i expect. But i've heard very very good things from GTX 980 Ti G1 version. One of the best actually.


I have one no complaints


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> You know, it's much harder to try to understand why things are the way they are versus just regurgitating what the money says. People should not buy the latest and greatest just because they can vote with their wallet. Jumping on fast-moving hype trains is how we get some people with R9 Nano's paired with APUs and asking which GPU to upgrade next. While the money wasted on resale is that person's cost, the original uninformed purchase has unrealistically inflated the perception of demand in the eyes of the producers. There nothing wrong with giving people a "pause, think, then buy" button rather than just a "BUY NOW!" button.


And no one told thos people to jump on that hype train also. If someone is set on getting something, their going to get it. And more power to them.

EDIT: not going to get into it anymore about this.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> misleading image. that's from jayz video after 10 or 20 seconds of heaven. card actually goes up to 78C after normal gaming session.


Have you seen the temperatures from Founder`s Edition with Unigine Heaven?
81C....

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/nvidia_geforcegtx_1080_founders_edition/10.htm


----------



## CallsignVega

Hmm, I actually haven't seen a single 2.5 or 3 slot air cooler 1080. I'd rather have one of those than two slot. They cool much better.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hmm, I actually haven't seen a single 2.5 or 3 slot air cooler 1080. I'd rather have one of those than two slot. They cool much better.


Don't you usually WC anyways?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hmm, I actually haven't seen a single 2.5 or 3 slot air cooler 1080. I'd rather have one of those than two slot. They cool much better.


http://videocardz.com/60496/custom-geforce-gtx-1080-roundup


----------



## Menta

G1 only one power connector,? wow that sucks if it will limit the OC


----------



## NABBO

"As seen dwellers, Boost overclocking frequency up to 2088MHz, this time to run 3DMark points Gengjinyiceng floor, slightly more when compared with the card 1936MHz 100 points, and then further on to 2100MHz, the drive will be abnormal collapsed, 3DMark test can not be completed"

https://translate.google.it/translate?hl=it&sl=zh-CN&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.chiphell.com%2Fthread-1594110-1-1.html

ASUS ROG STRIX-GTX1080-O8G


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> Criticizing the FE makes you a fanboy now does it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Criticizing the $700 price, thermal issues, etc., is wrong. The logical thing to do is defend the FE based on a MSRP of $599 and base the performance on assumptions of unreleased AIB cards, while assuming they will cost $599 and basing price/perf on that, while also pretending cards like the 980Ti can no longer overclock. Remember, the FE also has a magical ability to shed all it's shortcomings the moment custom cards drop, so basing our opinions based on a $700 *elite card with "premium components' and the "highest quality materials" is completely useless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll also ignore all the previous posts of some of these users (who accuse others of fanboyism) who foretold the impact these revolutionary 16nm chips would bring. If i thought iLeak and Co. were worth the effort, it would be hilarious to show what they said the 1080 would need to be in order to be a great card. It's almost as if the real fanboys are the ones who defend a brand no matter what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i end up having a big Pascal card i guess I'll be labeled a NV shill again (like i was when i had an Nvidia card in my sig and criticized a certain product of AMD). Won't be long now before @criminal is accused of having an AMD card disguised as a 980.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> "As seen dwellers, Boost overclocking frequency up to 2088MHz, this time to run 3DMark points Gengjinyiceng floor, slightly more when compared with the card 1936MHz 100 points, and then further on to *2100MHz, the drive will be abnormal collapsed, 3DMark test can not be completed"*
> 
> https://translate.google.it/translate?hl=it&sl=zh-CN&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.chiphell.com%2Fthread-1594110-1-1.html
> 
> ASUS ROG STRIX-GTX1080-O8G












I hoped the custom cards would go 2300-2400 mhz


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> G1 only one power connector,? wow that sucks if it will limit the OC


It seems as though they have shifted the G1 down in the range and made the Extreme the new top tier card in their lineup. The G1 is now like MSI's Gaming card and the extreme is in line with the lightning.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hoped the custom cards would go 2300-2400 mhz


same....


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hoped the custom cards would go 2300-2400 mhz


They will, don't worry.









Seriously though, who knows how high they will clock once in the hands of an experienced OCN member with a custom bios under a full water loop.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> "As seen dwellers, Boost overclocking frequency up to 2088MHz, this time to run 3DMark points Gengjinyiceng floor, slightly more when compared with the card 1936MHz 100 points, and then further on to 2100MHz, the drive will be abnormal collapsed, 3DMark test can not be completed"
> 
> https://translate.google.it/translate?hl=it&sl=zh-CN&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.chiphell.com%2Fthread-1594110-1-1.html
> 
> ASUS ROG STRIX-GTX1080-O8G


Should probably cite the original source instead.

http://diy.pconline.com.cn/795/7950003_all.html#content_page_2

*Review of the Asus 1080 Strix*


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hoped the custom cards would go 2300-2400 mhz


LOL dream on. These chips top out around 2GHz for a safe OC AIBs will sell. Normal OC if not limited by TT or PT will be around 2-2.1GHz on air coolers. These cards are made to clock higher than previous gen but not so much that you would get 2.5GHz, people got too greedy after seeing a cherry picked 2.1GHz sample in Nvidia's presentation.


----------



## BillOhio

How important is the second 6 or 8 pin power connector to those of us not looking for extreme OCs? Jayz2cents didn't seem to think it was very important unless you're doing hardcore OC'ing. I personally like the idea of replacing my 4 power connecting PSU cable with just 1, going from crossfire to 1080. I'll trade the gonzo LN2 OC's for a much tidier case interior.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> It seems as though they have shifted the G1 down in the range and made the Extreme the new top tier card in their lineup. The G1 is now like MSI's Gaming card and the extreme is in line with the lightning.










Thanks for the explanation but i rather liked the G1 "brand" as there best model


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Don't you usually WC anyways?


Not anymore, good air coolers have gotten crazy good/quiet making water almost a moot point.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> http://videocardz.com/60496/custom-geforce-gtx-1080-roundup


A lot of those are wrong. ie: the STRIX is a 2.0 slot cooler, not a 3.0.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> LOL dream on. These chips top out around 2GHz for a safe OC AIBs will sell. Normal OC if not limited by TT or PT will be around 2-2.1GHz on air coolers. These cards are made to clock higher than previous gen but not so much that you would get 2.5GHz, people got too greedy after seeing a cherry picked 2.1GHz sample in Nvidia's presentation.


Be careful.... you will be labeled a hater.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Should probably cite the original source instead.
> 
> http://diy.pconline.com.cn/795/7950003_all.html#content_page_2
> 
> *Review of the Asus 1080 Strix*


Oh thankyou, I had no idea what that was saying.


----------



## NABBO

maybe Classified overclock @ 2200-2250mhz ....


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Should probably cite the original source instead.
> 
> http://diy.pconline.com.cn/795/7950003_all.html#content_page_2
> 
> *Review of the Asus 1080 Strix*


Something is very wrong with that review.

1930MHz over 1733MHz gives 2% boost? LOL

Here is a german site preview of the same card....


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> LOL dream on. These chips top out around 2GHz for a safe OC AIBs will sell. Normal OC if not limited by TT or PT will be around 2-2.1GHz on air coolers. These cards are made to clock higher than previous gen but not so much that you would get 2.5GHz, people got too greedy after seeing a cherry picked 2.1GHz sample in Nvidia's presentation.


yeah I am not water cooling them.

So a "cheap" custom card would be the way I do it. "Cheap" custom card like a 1080 Strix or Phoenix, overclock as much as you can and game on. I don't do water so those higher freq would be out of reach for me and it seems like 2GHZ is about what people like me could expect out of it.

Good people are probably pushing those cards much further


----------



## TheLAWNOOB




----------



## CallsignVega

It looks like the Ichill and the ZOTAC AMP are the only air coolers I can find above 2.0 slot thickness.


----------



## Kielon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> You told me that already yeah. That is basically all you do on this forum. Running around and posting EU price = MSRP + VAT
> 
> Btw VAT is 19% in my country. And the € = 1.11$ currently. Tell me how 619$ translates to 800€ then.
> 
> So you have 619$ = 556€ and then 556€ + 1.19 (for VAT) and then tell me how that adds up to 800€ ?
> 
> In my books that is 661€.
> 
> Thanks for your post though.


I have tried to be helpful and explain why your 680 was cheaper than a comparable graphic card now. Disparity between US and EU prices applies to all of goods as a result of much higher taxes in EU...I just cannot see any reason to bash a graphic card for higher taxes or weaker currency


----------



## Menta

Strix vs MSI

ANY opinions


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Should probably cite the original source instead.
> 
> http://diy.pconline.com.cn/795/7950003_all.html#content_page_2
> 
> *Review of the Asus 1080 Strix*


*Game Tests*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



3DMark









Rise of the Tomb Raider

















AoTS

















The Division

















GTA V

















Crysis 3



















*Power Consumption*









*Temperature*


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> It looks like the Ichill and the ZOTAC AMP are the only air coolers I can find above 2.0 slot thickness.


I thought the Gigabyte Extreme was 2.5 ?


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*


wow that 6-pin is really tucked in there.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> "As seen dwellers, Boost overclocking frequency up to 2088MHz, this time to run 3DMark points Gengjinyiceng floor, slightly more when compared with the card 1936MHz 100 points, and then further on to 2100MHz, the drive will be abnormal collapsed, 3DMark test can not be completed"
> 
> https://translate.google.it/translate?hl=it&sl=zh-CN&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.chiphell.com%2Fthread-1594110-1-1.html
> 
> ASUS ROG STRIX-GTX1080-O8G


I smell trouble lol


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> And no one told thos people to jump on that hype train also. If someone is set on getting something, their going to get it. And more power to them.
> 
> EDIT: not going to get into it anymore about this.


Like someone already said, some of us devote too much time on OCN. I hope we use that time to empower everyone, especially new members, to make better, compatible, and optimal buying decisions so they add to the community instead of repeatedly regretting making uninformed decisions. Computer hardware has such horrible depreciation, that is why more criticism is better than none. I commend all those who drew me to this place in that spirit.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Strix vs MSI
> 
> ANY opinions


ASUS all the way.

The VRM on my ASUS R9 290 DCUII ran much cooler than the VRM on my MSI GTX780 TF OC.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Like someone already said, some of us devote too much time on OCN. I hope we use that time to empower everyone, especially new members, to make better, compatible, and optimal buying decisions so they add to the community instead of repeatedly regretting making uninformed decisions. Computer hardware has such horrible depreciation, that is why more criticism is better than none. I commend all those who drew me to this place in that spirit.


'

my experience so far is not to let anyone know you like a particular brand or you will be torn to pieces.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

We've seen custom 980Ti's, 980's, 970's etc., etc., lose to their reference counterparts depending on the chip. I'm not sure why so many assumed we'd be seeing 2.5GHz easily.. On recent Nvidia chips the silicon lottery plays a bigger role than the card itself. All i want from a custom these days is great cooling, and duel bios as a bonus.


----------



## axiumone

Oh this is great. Asus is back to it's old tricks. Not all of the heatpipes make contact with the die on the strix.



http://diy.pconline.com.cn/795/7950003_all.html#content_page_2


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> How important is the second 6 or 8 pin power connector to those of us not looking for extreme OCs? Jayz2cents didn't seem to think it was very important unless you're doing hardcore OC'ing. I personally like the idea of replacing my 4 power connecting PSU cable with just 1, going from crossfire to 1080. I'll trade the gonzo LN2 OC's for a much tidier case interior.


Could someone experienced help with BillOhio´s question







Im very curious too


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I thought the Gigabyte Extreme was 2.5 ?


That one doesn't have any good side profiles from what I can tell. Looking at the only photos out there to me looks like a 2.0.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> '
> 
> my experience so far is not to let anyone know you like a particular brand or you will be torn to pieces.


I'm an nVidia/Intel fanboy.

Come at me.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Oh this is great. Asus is back to it's old tricks. Not all of the heatpipes make contact with the die on the strix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://diy.pconline.com.cn/795/7950003_all.html#content_page_2


That's irrelevant. At full load it only runs a few degrees hotter than the FuryX.

ASUS probably designed this cooler expecting a 500mm^2 die and didn't expect nVidia to cheap out.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> They released the pricing for the Strix also. And it is at a price I think people are going to actually be able to stomach. It is looking like the best value GTX 1080 on the market:
> 
> http://pcdiy.asus.com/2016/05/this-is-the-asus-strix-geforce-gtx-1080-pascal-on-another-level/
> 
> $20 premium over base MSRP for a triple fan cooler with backplate, and 6+8pin connectors.....yeah. It is a no brainer. And available on June 4th, just only a bit over a week after this launch.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> ASUS all the way.
> 
> The VRM on my ASUS R9 290 DCUII ran much cooler than the VRM on my MSI GTX780 TF OC.


Can you usually find waterblocks for the Strix cards?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this is great. Asus is back to it's old tricks. Not all of the heatpipes make contact with the die on the strix.
> 
> 
> 
> http://diy.pconline.com.cn/795/7950003_all.html#content_page_2


Oh ASUS, you zany devils. I love their AMD motherboards but I don't like them for much else. I've had much better luck GPU-wise with EVGA, Sapphire, Gigabyte, and PowerColor.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I'm an nVidia/Intel fanboy.
> 
> Come at me.


I'm sorry did you expect me to lash out at you for having favorite brands? Clearly my post states my personal experiences.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Oh this is great. Asus is back to it's old tricks. Not all of the heatpipes make contact with the die on the strix.
> 
> 
> 
> http://diy.pconline.com.cn/795/7950003_all.html#content_page_2


Also notice how thin those cooling fins are to stay within a 2.0 slot thickness package? I honestly don't think the STRIX cooler will be all that good.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> I'm sorry did you expect me to lash out at you for having favorite brands? Clearly my post states my personal experiences.


No, it was my battlecry to the rest


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> No, it was my battlecry to the rest


Ah


----------



## zGunBLADEz

The gains with overclock are just horrible in this card seriously


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> How important is the second 6 or 8 pin power connector to those of us not looking for extreme OCs? Jayz2cents didn't seem to think it was very important unless you're doing hardcore OC'ing. I personally like the idea of replacing my 4 power connecting PSU cable with just 1, going from crossfire to 1080. I'll trade the gonzo LN2 OC's for a much tidier case interior.
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone experienced help with BillOhio´s question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im very curious too
Click to expand...

The power you can pull from 6 pin is not limited to 75W.

The power you can pull from 8 pin is not limited to 150W.

Those are just guidelines.

If you have a PSU with thick wires it can handle a lot more.

Of course if you are planning on extreme OC, it's better to go with more pins.

Average OC, don't even worry about it.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> How important is the second 6 or 8 pin power connector to those of us not looking for extreme OCs? Jayz2cents didn't seem to think it was very important unless you're doing hardcore OC'ing. I personally like the idea of replacing my 4 power connecting PSU cable with just 1, going from crossfire to 1080. I'll trade the gonzo LN2 OC's for a much tidier case interior.


Not a big deal then.

Plus like I said, you can always bios mod more power to the 8 pin, making it even less of an issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> That's irrelevant. At full load it only runs a few degrees hotter than the FuryX.
> 
> ASUS probably designed this cooler expecting a 500mm^2 die and didn't expect nVidia to cheap out.


Actually knowing Asus, they probably designed this cooler to fit on multiple SKUs, or even across different brands. Remember their Strix cooler used on the 980 Ti and Fury?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I'm an nVidia/Intel fanboy.
> 
> Come at me.


You didn't have to tell us, we already knew.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Oh this is great. Asus is back to it's old tricks. Not all of the heatpipes make contact with the die on the strix.
> 
> 
> 
> http://diy.pconline.com.cn/795/7950003_all.html#content_page_2


If that's the case the Twin Frozr and Gigabyte triple might be the way to go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> You didn't have to tell us, we already knew.


I still have my Socket 939 AMD FX-53 CPU. Really should get a nice case for it so i can put it on display for being my very 1st build.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> ASUS all the way.
> 
> The VRM on my ASUS R9 290 DCUII ran much cooler than the VRM on my MSI GTX780 TF OC.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you usually find waterblocks for the Strix cards?
Click to expand...

I wouldn't know.

Had my first fullcover waterblock 1 week ago.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I'm an nVidia/Intel fanboy.
> 
> Come at me.


Get off my lawn.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Can you usually find waterblocks for the Strix cards?


Yes for nVidia cards.

In fact it's pretty safe to assume the most common custom boards from Asus, MSi and Gigabyte will get a block.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Get off my lawn.


Never was on it, but I'll make sure my puppy leaves a nice gift for you in the morning









I KID I KID


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I'm an nVidia/Intel fanboy.
> 
> Come at me.
> 
> 
> 
> Get off my lawn.
Click to expand...

Never wanted to be on your lawn.

It's all patchy from Canadian winter.

I bet you didn't even trim it yet, ewww.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Can you usually find waterblocks for the Strix cards?


I have a fullcover Strix block from EK on my 980 Strix.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Oh ASUS, you zany devils. I love their AMD motherboards but I don't like them for much else. I've had much better luck GPU-wise with EVGA, Sapphire, Gigabyte, and PowerColor.


Well, EVGA and gigabyte are doing the same thing. They sometimes even offer you the full reference board.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Can you usually find waterblocks for the Strix cards?


Seems like something you would already know... relating to 980 ti, the strix block came out on 8/12 while card was out in late July 2015.

EDIT: I guess not too long, 2-3 weeks tops.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Be careful.... you will be labeled a hater.


I like the 1080 but I disapprove of how Nvidia launches and prices their products outside USA/Canada region. It's a good card but it's rather on the safe side when it comes to innovation, I call it an improved die shrinked Maxwell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> yeah I am not water cooling them.
> 
> So a "cheap" custom card would be the way I do it. "Cheap" custom card like a 1080 Strix or Phoenix, overclock as much as you can and game on. I don't do water so those higher freq would be out of reach for me and it seems like 2GHZ is about what people like me could expect out of it.
> 
> Good people are probably pushing those cards much further


Good people don't even have these cards, almost no one does except a few review sites or Asian leaked cards. People can buy the 1080s starting today and most if not all are the Fanboy edition.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> It looks like the Ichill and the ZOTAC AMP are the only air coolers I can find above 2.0 slot thickness.


There was a link with a summary of all the cards and as previous releases of AIBs most cards are 2.5 slot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strix vs MSI
> 
> ANY opinions


I would take MSI or simply which ever is available and cheaper.


----------



## curlyp

Well, I was able to snag a EVGA GTX 1080 card today, but I am not going to open it. I pre-ordered the FTW, so I will wait for that one to come!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Yes for nVidia cards.
> 
> In fact it's pretty safe to assume the most common custom boards from Asus, MSi and Gigabyte will get a block.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> I have a fullcover Strix block from EK on my 980 Strix.


Thanks, a $619 Strix might be the ticket.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Seems like something you would already know... relating to 980 ti, the strix block came out on 8/12 while card was out in mid June 2015. That's nearly 1.5 months.


Why would I already know? I guess I could have googled it, but asking seemed easier. Thanks for the time line though.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curlyp*
> 
> Well, I was able to snag a EVGA GTX 1080 card today, but I am not going to open it. I pre-ordered the FTW, so I will wait for that one to come!


So why did you get that one then?


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That one doesn't have any good side profiles from what I can tell. Looking at the only photos out there to me looks like a 2.0.


I know that VideoCardz 1080 lineup is faulty but they listed the Extreme as 3 slots. I wan't sure if the card could only be 2 slots as the 2 exterior fans overlap the center fan which had me thinking the card might need to be thicker than 2 slots. I dunno...


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curlyp*
> 
> Well, I was able to snag a EVGA GTX 1080 card today, but I am not going to open it. I pre-ordered the FTW, so I will wait for that one to come!


Will it blend?


----------



## CallsignVega

So far the only greater than 2.0 slot coolers is the Inno3D iChill Air Boss:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0dXFftlZdo

And the Zotac AMP Extreme.

The iChill looks interesting lol.


----------



## Cyclonic

MSI wins handsdown best card.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Thanks, a $619 Strix might be the ticket.
> *Why would I already know? I guess I could have googled it, but asking seemed easier. Thanks for the time line though*.


Had to correct timeline, the Strix did come out much later, that's why everyone was regretting getting other AIB's due to the Strix having a super robust VRM. However, that didn't pan out, because the Strix was voltage-locked to 1.212 in hardware, I believe.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> So far the only greater than 2.0 slot coolers is the Inno3D iChill Air Boss:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0dXFftlZdo
> 
> And the Zotac AMP Extreme.
> 
> The iChill looks interesting lol.


Could be worse:


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Had to correct timeline, the Strix did come out much later, that's why everyone was regretting getting other AIB's due to the Strix having a super robust VRM. However, that didn't pan out, because the Strix was voltage-locked to 1.212 in hardware, I believe.


You can see the vga hotwire points on the back of the card


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Had to correct timeline, the Strix did come out much later, that's why everyone was regretting getting other AIB's due to the Strix having a super robust VRM. However, that didn't pan out, because the Strix was voltage-locked to 1.212 in hardware, I believe.


lol damn do you keep track of everything in a spreadsheet?









I skipped the Strix because Asus RMA and that universal cross brand cooler didn't even cool the memory chips, plus waaay oversized PCB.

The MSi Gaming card was also the only one that allowed me to actively cool the memory VRMs, so that was a nice plus.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

So after reading the strix review overclocking this card is utterly useless gains are very very bad just confirmed the findings from other 1080 reviews gains are in the ball park of 2-3fps tops. The extra power pin connector is doing nothing for her. 2.5ghz is ln2 territory XD

GG nvidia


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> So after reading the strix review overclocking this card is utterly useless gains are very very bad. The extra power pin connector is doing nothing for her. 2.5ghz is ln2 territory XD
> 
> GG nvidia


Nvidia never claimed 2.5Ghz, also whats your source for the extra pins?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Could be worse:


But look at the cooling results!!










48 Celsius for an overclocked 980 while gaming.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Nvidia never claimed 2.5Ghz


Lol, no they never did. The 2.5GHz thing was a little enthusiasm from magnek, at seeing the reference doing 2.1GHz on air


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> So after reading the strix review overclocking this card is utterly useless gains are very very bad just confirmed the findings from other reviews gains are in the ball park 2-3fps tops. The extra power pin connector is doing nothing for her. 2.5ghz is ln2 territory XD
> 
> GG nvidia


That is making some hefty assumptions.

It appears that maybe bios tweaking is going to be needed on some cards. The strix limitation could possibly be overcome fairly easily with bios modifications. I will wait and see what people are able to accomplish with each card,
luckliy I am holding out to see what P10 and 1070 can do so it makes the wait an easy one.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Nvidia never claimed 2.5Ghz, also whats your source for the extra pins?


If you been reading this topic you should know why i point that out XD


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Lol, no they never did. The 2.5GHz thing was a little enthusiasm from magnek, at seeing the reference doing 2.1GHz on air


There were rumors and screen shots of some card doing 2500, that's where it started.


----------



## traxtech

On water and custom vbios, i think we will see cards hit the 2300 mark roughly.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> So after reading the strix review overclocking this card is utterly useless gains are very very bad just confirmed the findings from other reviews gains are in the ball park 2-3fps tops. The extra power pin connector is doing nothing for her. 2.5ghz is ln2 territory XD
> 
> GG nvidia


For anyone who's confused, he's talking about this: http://diy.pconline.com.cn/795/7950003_all.html#content_page_5
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Google Translate*
> 
> As seen dwellers , Boost overclocking frequency up to 2088MHz, this time to run 3DMark points Gengjinyiceng floor , slightly more when compared with the card 1936MHz 100 points , and then further on to 2100MHz, the drive will be abnormal collapsed , 3DMark test can not be completed . However, according to experience, this card in extremely cold liquid nitrogen to 2.5GHz on a state should not be a problem ! We can look forward to it .


Or in non-robotic English:
Quote:


> As you can see, boost clock goes up to 2088MHz after overclocking, and the 3DMark score improves a further 100 points compared to the card running at 1936MHz. Unfortunately the driver would often crash when pushing the overclock to 2100MHz, and 3DMark testing could not be completed. But based on our past experience, hitting 2.5GHz under LN2 should not be an issue, so please stay tuned.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> If you been reading this topic you should know why i point that out XD


I know exactly what you're referencing, IDK why you say GG NVidia as that's clearly placing blame on the company.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Lol, no they never did. The 2.5GHz thing was a little enthusiasm from magnek, at seeing the reference doing 2.1GHz on air


lolwut

I think you're confusing me with someone else


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> I know exactly what you're referencing, IDK why you say GG NVidia as that's clearly placing blame on the company.


Nvidia put expectations out like

"67c @ 2.2GHz"

Some people took to the extreme, ileak was posting pictures of 2.5ghz boost clocks if you missed those XD

Now you see all the problems solved on a review with a better cooler, more phases and more power connectors and still crapping out around 2.1 GHz
the gains with the overclocks are the most that is killing it for me THEY ARE just horrible...


----------



## curlyp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Will it blend?


Blend? Not sure what you mean.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> There were rumors and screen shots of some card doing 2500, that's where it started.


True, when the reviews started pouring out recently, iLeakStuff did post a leak with a 1080 running at 2506MHz. I'm referencing something from much ealier, in the dreamhack thread where speculations were made based on facts shown at the event. We still don't know yet what kind of cooling was used to achieve that 2.5GHz.

Since the FAST SYNC thread was locked and redirected here, I'm wondering if anyone's found the down-side to using Fast Sync yet. And the solution to that downside. Plus, has any reviews hinted at driver updates that would enable it on Maxwell yet?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> So after reading the strix review overclocking this card is utterly useless gains are very very bad just confirmed the findings from other 1080 reviews gains are in the ball park of 2-3fps tops. The extra power pin connector is doing nothing for her. 2.5ghz is ln2 territory XD
> 
> GG nvidia


Yeah it seems the gain from more core speed is not that great beside benchmarks. Still a fanboy edition throttling down to 1600 vs an AIB card crusing 1900 constant is gonna give a nice boost. But AIB stock1900 vs OCed probably not constant 2-2.1GHz.. those +2-3fps not worth the power and noise.

I'm sure people will be pushing these as always and we will see in about a month what these puppies can do once people can actually buy them not just look at leaked pics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> There were rumors and screen shots of some card doing 2500, that's where it started.


Photoshop skills will get you 3.5GHz.


----------



## BillOhio

Is it dopey to like the look of these cards with the AIO's? I like the look of the MSI Sea Hawk, very minimalist.


----------



## boredgunner

Are we taking bets about average overclocks for these AIB models? ASUS ROG Strix OC Edition, I'm guessing around 2.2 GHz or maybe a tad more.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curlyp*
> 
> Blend? Not sure what you mean.


Quote:


> Will It Blend is a viral marketing campaign / infomercial series for a line of mixer/blenders starring Tom Dickson, the founder of Blendtec. In each episode of the series, Dickson attempts to blend all sorts of items that can fit inside the container, from Chuck Norris action figures and Barbie dolls to iPods and camcorders.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Is it dopey to like the look of these cards with the AIO's? I like the look of the MSI Sea Hawk, very minimalist.


I don't think so. I have these aio on my titan's. I think they cool great and they look great too. It' really nice upgrade from pure air and you don't want to build a loop.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

$610 for that plastic cooler not too shabby XD

It will throttle? oh wait lol


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Are we taking bets about average overclocks for these AIB models? ASUS ROG Strix OC Edition, I'm guessing around 2.2 GHz or maybe a tad more.


My last post for tonight might as well be a bet.









I'll say 2.2 on air won't be the norm for customs. I doubt they'll be that much, if any better than the FE, besides noise and temps of course.







Who knows, 2.2 might be like seeing a unicorn.


----------



## jincuteguy

So why do all new Nvidia cards that come out are always sold out?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So why do all new Nvidia cards that come out are always sold out?


Because people buy them. A lot of people.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I don't think so. I have these aio on my titan's. I think they cool great and they look great too. It' really nice upgrade from pure air and you don't want to build a loop.


Thank You. If my GPU and CPU were both under AIO's I wonder if 1 120mm case fan each at the front and back of my case, besides the AIO rad fans is good enough?


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> True, when the reviews started pouring out recently, iLeakStuff did post a leak with a 1080 running at 2506MHz. I'm referencing something from much ealier, in the dreamhack thread where speculations were made based on facts shown at the event. We still don't know yet what kind of cooling was used to achieve that 2.5GHz.
> 
> Since the FAST SYNC thread was locked and redirected here, I'm wondering if anyone's found the down-side to using Fast Sync yet. And the solution to that downside. Plus, has any reviews hinted at driver updates that would enable it on Maxwell yet?


This is the picture:










And these were my comments:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> So how did Guru3D get their temp readings then?
> 
> Don't know if you noticed, but the *power level also reads 0*. Combined with the temp being 0, leads me to strongly suspect this was a zombie modded card benched with sub-zero cooling.
> 
> After all the zombie mod guide is already out: https://xdevs.com/guide/pascal_oc/


----------



## provost

I don't have any comments to add such as: I am drooling, I want it now, my body is ready, I am getting four, if you can't afford it, get off this thread and go jump in the lake, etc...
So, I hope it's still safe for folks to post without the "cyber bullying", or else there would never be any dissent in any launch thread?.. Lol

Only people who are buying need to post, the rest are censured and should remain so until the all stock has been cleared.. / end directive.... Lol


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I don't have any comments to add such as: I am drooling, I want it now, my body is ready, I am getting four, if you can't afford it, get off this thread and go jump in the lake, etc...
> So, I hope it's still safe for folks to post without the "cyber bullying", or else there would never be any dissent in any launch thread?.. Lol
> 
> Only people who are buying need to post, the rest are censured and should remain so until the all stock has been cleared.. / end directive.... Lol


So you're saying people aren't allowed to voice their opinions on a forum meant for discussion, unless they purchase a card?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> So you're saying people aren't allowed to voice their opinions on a forum meant for discussion, unless they purchase a card?


It's not what is, but it is certainly what some would like it to be.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> So you're saying people aren't allowed to voice their opinions on a forum meant for discussion, unless they purchase a card?


Sarcasm shouldn't be allowed here... the detection meter is broken. On note related to review threads, price is very much a factor in the review. It makes other cards relevant. Also, does anyone know what's wrong with Fast Sync?


----------



## ACleverName

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curlyp*
> 
> Blend? Not sure what you mean.


Stick it in a actual blender, then let us know if the blender won or the video card won.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> The gains with overclock are just horrible in this card seriously


700€ video card want overclock like this:

default

http://abload.de/image.php?img=2ba97fa6_immagine1006ufz9u.png

overclock

http://abload.de/image.php?img=14007400icjv7hjbal.png

otherwise it is poop


----------



## magnek

Gotta train those superheroes


----------



## zealord

damn I missed 40 new posts


----------



## iLeakStuff

The heck is the point with building a water cooled GPU but with reference clocks and 1x8pin? Reference board I assume?
Talk about being lazy MSI and wasting potential...

https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GeForce-GTX-1080-SEA-HAWK.html#hero-overview


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> The heck is the point with building a water cooled GPU but with reference clocks and 1x8pin?
> Come on MSI....
> 
> https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GeForce-GTX-1080-SEA-HAWK.html#hero-overview


And only cooling the GPU core with the water cooler. I hate that.


----------



## tajoh111

2.5ghz on ln2 sucks. I wonder if this is a characteristic of finfet. Intel's chips didn't get much faster when then introduce their own version of finfet, tri metal gate. Maybe there just isn't much of an improvement under frozen conditions.

But prices are all over the place. Some with better pricing than I thought, some with worse. The Asus strix OC, is inline with the the optimistic pricing, while the MSI gaming is on the pessimistic side of pricing.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> And only cooling the GPU core with the water cooler. I hate that.


In a perfect world we have a water cooled GPU that cools off all components and shuts down the radiator completely when under light task.
Doesnt EVGA Hybrid cards even have the fan on the PCB running at the same speed all the time and never slow down when temps are low?


----------



## CallsignVega

EVGA probably has the worst mainstream vendor web-site I have ever seen. It can be seen here "processing" 1080 orders:


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> So why did you get that one then?


To scalp it.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> EVGA probably has the worst mainstream vendor web-site I have ever seen. It can be seen here "processing" 1080 orders:


lol, the traffic on their site is probably insane right now


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> EVGA probably has the worst mainstream vendor web-site I have ever seen. It can be seen here "processing" 1080 orders:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












I suppose I must be thankful I've never had to deal with their retail side directly.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> EVGA probably has the worst mainstream vendor web-site I have ever seen. It can be seen here "processing" 1080 orders:


That was rendered in IRay on their P100 cluster which does not host their store frontend. Look at the realistic ray-traced lighting, and the ember glowing.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> EVGA probably has the worst mainstream vendor web-site I have ever seen. It can be seen here "processing" 1080 orders:


Well that made me hungry.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> The heck is the point with building a water cooled GPU but with reference clocks and 1x8pin? Reference board I assume?
> Talk about being lazy MSI and wasting potential...
> 
> https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GeForce-GTX-1080-SEA-HAWK.html#hero-overview


Case compatibility + collaboration with Corsair to use their HG10 + Hydro H55 based cooler. Expect a Corsair Hydro GFX product based off this very thing as well. As far as why? It's the least expensive R&D and reference height is still the standard used by case makers to guarantee PCI-E device compatibility.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> The heck is the point with building a water cooled GPU but with reference clocks and 1x8pin? Reference board I assume?
> Talk about being lazy MSI and wasting potential...
> 
> https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GeForce-GTX-1080-SEA-HAWK.html#hero-overview


So... you can be salty too. You know... it's a pricing thing.

They should really call this the Sea Duck. Kepler Hawks were awesome cards, the 660 and 760 Hawks -- they oc'ed like champs.


----------



## CallsignVega

Trying to decide between the only known greater than 2.0 thickness 1080's for super air cooling. Both have pros and cons:

AMP Exreme
https://www.zotac.com/us/product/graphics_card/zotac-geforce%C2%AE-gtx-1080-amp-extreme#overview

or

iChill X4
http://www.inno3d.com/news_detail.php?refid=340

Those should be great for air cooled cards.


----------



## iLeakStuff

*Asus STRIX GTX 1080 official prices:*

Asus STRIX: $619
Asus STRIX OC: $640

http://pcdiy.asus.com/2016/05/this-is-the-asus-strix-geforce-gtx-1080-pascal-on-another-level/

Much better cooling than Reference.
8+2 phase instead of 5+1 on reference.
1930MHz instead of 17xxMHz
$640 instead of $700


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Trying to decide between the only known greater than 2.0 thickness 1080's for super air cooling. Both have pros and cons:
> 
> AMP Exreme
> https://www.zotac.com/us/product/graphics_card/zotac-geforce%C2%AE-gtx-1080-amp-extreme#overview
> 
> or
> 
> iChill X4
> http://www.inno3d.com/news_detail.php?refid=340
> 
> Those should be great for air cooled cards.


Zotac.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> The heck is the point with building a water cooled GPU but with reference clocks and 1x8pin? Reference board I assume?
> Talk about being lazy MSI and wasting potential...
> 
> https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GeForce-GTX-1080-SEA-HAWK.html#hero-overview


980Ti Sea Hawk was well reviewed and I personally prefer 1 power cable as I'm not looking for hardcore overclocks.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> So you're saying people aren't allowed to voice their opinions on a forum meant for discussion, unless they purchase a card?


That sort of depends on how many times you're going to "voice your opinion".

Once is fine. Maybe even twice if the second time is relevant to a new comment.

But if you're voicing the same opinion over and over and over, several times a day, for weeks, it's probably best if you didn't post at all. If you're doing that you aren't "voicing your opinion" anymore, you're trolling.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Trying to decide between the only known greater than 2.0 thickness 1080's for super air cooling. Both have pros and cons:
> 
> AMP Exreme
> https://www.zotac.com/us/product/graphics_card/zotac-geforce%C2%AE-gtx-1080-amp-extreme#overview
> 
> or
> 
> iChill X4
> http://www.inno3d.com/news_detail.php?refid=340
> 
> Those should be great for air cooled cards.


lol 40mm fan? Probably louder than the 3 larger fans combined. That is an easy pick IMO. I am an asus person, but I am considering that zotac.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Trying to decide between the only known greater than 2.0 thickness 1080's for super air cooling. Both have pros and cons:
> 
> AMP Exreme
> https://www.zotac.com/us/product/graphics_card/zotac-geforce%C2%AE-gtx-1080-amp-extreme#overview
> 
> or
> 
> iChill X4
> http://www.inno3d.com/news_detail.php?refid=340
> 
> Those should be great for air cooled cards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Zotac.


I would be inclined towards Zotac as well. Something about having one of those tiny fans just brings up bad memories.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ya, I am leaning towards the ZOTAC extreme also. I've just read some reviews about that Inno3D iChill cooler is super good.


----------



## bfedorov11

oh I think that fan is detachable.

Hmmm.. it does look pretty interesting.. what review?

newegg has the FE evga 1080 in stock right now.


----------



## lolfail9001

I mean, Inno card is actually a ref board with smacked on aforementioned cooler and connector IIRC

May as well go for Zotac, they at least should have some power phases to go with it.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHADthc*
> 
> Other water cooling companies do actually exist you know...


Oh I know that. And no other company has made blocks for the ftw in the past. I doubt they will start now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> About this FTW and EK not doing waterblocks... is it confirmed in any way that they wont do it or are you basing it on the fact that they didn't do it for the 900-series?


900 and every other ftw generation.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So why do all new Nvidia cards that come out are always sold out?


Because Nvidia's supply chain is far from ideal and the cards/chips are mostly stuck in transit or in Asia instead of in shops where people can buy them. Plus 1080 is a perfect chip and there may not be that many of them.

This is pretty normal.


----------



## littledonny

How do you guys who run these 2 or 3 fan cards in SLI get enough case exhaust to keep internal case temps down?


----------



## looniam

Founders Edition Early Adopters Paper Tax for 20 Minutes
Quote:


> May 27th is finally upon us and now we all understand NVIDIA's GeForce GTX 1080 Paper Launch. Low stock on the new GTX 1080 is the theme, but at least Newegg held true to the Founders Edition MSRP. And NVIDIA was not going to sneak by this time, not that they thought they could get away with it twice.


someone is salty.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> How do you guys who run these 2 or 3 fan cards in SLI get enough case exhaust to keep internal case temps down?


People who do that usually have so much spare $$$ they slap 2 waterblocks on it and water cool it so they can OC two cards and run that 4k or triple screen, VR system at max.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> People who do that usually have so much spare $$$ they slap 2 waterblocks on it and water cool it so they can OC two cards and run that 4k or triple screen, VR system at max.


Or test bench, directed ac chilled air, far from ideal, so water if your wanna push them, for basic oc temps will likely be workable with extra airflow


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Founders Edition Early Adopters Paper Tax for 20 Minutes
> someone is salty.


AMD bias jokes in the comments are golden.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> How do you guys who run these 2 or 3 fan cards in SLI get enough case exhaust to keep internal case temps down?


Watercooling bro..


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> I mean, Inno card is actually a ref board with smacked on aforementioned cooler and connector IIRC
> 
> May as well go for Zotac, they at least should have some power phases to go with it.


The X3 Inno is reference, the X4 is upgraded power phase and 8+6 pin.

These temps from the previous Inno are crazy low for an air cooler:

http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/inno3d-gtx-980-ichill-herculez-x4-air-boss-ultra-review/18/


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all are late to the party. I admitted being wrong hours ago! And that Strix...oh so sexy.


So buy it so I can get my payment from Nvidia..


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The X3 Inno is reference, the X4 is upgraded power phase and 8+6 pin.
> 
> These temps from the previous Inno are crazy low for an air cooler:
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/inno3d-gtx-980-ichill-herculez-x4-air-boss-ultra-review/18/


i've been interested in inno3d cards since i saw their amazing cooler performance with 980Ti, too bad inno3d cards look atrocious and aren't sold here


----------



## CallsignVega

Inno3d isn't sold where?


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Founders Edition Early Adopters Paper Tax for 20 Minutes
> someone is salty.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> AMD bias jokes in the comments are golden.


Nah Kyle is still biased. He's just salty he couldn't F5 fast enough to get an FE so he's just venting. Not sure how anyone could've missed that.


----------



## SSJVegeta

So it's a Asus Strix or Zotac Amp Extreme for me if they fit my case, a Corsair Air 240.


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Nah Kyle is still biased. He's just salty he couldn't F5 fast enough to get an FE so he's just venting. Not sure how anyone could've missed that.


Jokes are still golden.


----------



## Darkpriest667

My guess is that the supply was VERY limited. I don't know how anyone got into EVGA's website to order. I was F5ing from a 10gb line all day and never once made it into the product store.


----------



## Brimlock

You, know I bet I could go out to a bestbuy right now and buy a GTX 1080.


----------



## Testier

On memory express, GTX 1080 FTW edition is listed as 885 CAD.

Right around 681 USD if anyone is interested.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> On memory express, GTX 1080 FTW edition is listed as 885 CAD.
> 
> Right around 681 USD if anyone is interested.


Around 5am it was $919. Strange.


----------



## ChevChelios

Id rather be an nvidia shill than AMD, at least the green team could afford to pay me somewhat decent


----------



## CallsignVega

Oh wow I just saw this new ZOTAC PGF 1080, look at the height of the PCB and the power section!


----------



## dagget3450

This is what Nvidia should look at and how they could be selling these for over 1k$ easy.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NVIDIA-EVGA-Geforce-GTX-1080-Founders-Edition-8GB-Graphics-Card-/222131862673?hash=item33b8173c91:g:a-4AAOSwY0lXSGce

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-GTX-1080-Brand-New-Sealed-In-Hand-Free-Saturday-Delivery-/272256417910?hash=item3f63bf4076:gysAAOSwUfNXSJFX

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-1080-FOUNDERS-EDITION-In-Hand-Same-Day-Ship-/112009442513?hash=item1a144874d1:g3IAAOSw7ehXSFHC

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MSI-GeForce-GTX-1080-Founders-Edition-BRAND-NEW-/262456431759?hash=item3d1b9f548f:g:9JAAAOSwepZXSFLr

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PNY-Nvidia-GTX-1080-Founders-Edition-FREE-OVERNIGHT-SHIPPING-TODAY-ONLY-/112009454405?hash=item1a1448a345:g:8NEAAOSwY0lXSHyV

it goes on and on.......


----------



## Agavehound

So, which card will offer a good cooling solution with decent OC (air)? I know we're waiting on reviews, but my fingers are all itchy to pre-order a card. My 670 is acting as old as I am...


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agavehound*
> 
> So, which card will offer a good cooling solution *with decent OC*? I know we're waiting on reviews, but my fingers are all itchy to pre-order a card. My 670 is acting as old as I am...


So far none.

May change in the future though if people have figured it out, custom BIOS, etc.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> I`m surprised it took so long time...


Busy at work.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Oh wow I just saw this new ZOTAC PGF 1080, look at the height of the PCB and the power section!


EL OH EL

Now let's see if those 16 phases are worth a damn or not.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> So far none.
> 
> May change in the future though if people have figured it out, custom BIOS, etc.


"none"







Let's ignore all the custom cards announced today, like STRIX for example, which runs at +203Mhz over FE just out of the box! Maybe you looked at one too many 2.5Ghz screenshots...


----------



## looniam

for those that . . care.

GTX 1080 Owners Club and Overclock Leaderboard - This one actually has a sign up page

GTX 1080 FE/REF Hybrid guide (minimal tools, clean look)


----------



## iRUSH

Most of these coolers look huge! I sure hope GPU sag has been better addressed. The Srix is known for horrible sag.


----------



## Nonehxc

LOL. The prices are strongggg.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Oh wow I just saw this new ZOTAC PGF 1080, look at the height of the PCB and the power section!


That's a ZOTAC GTX 1080 ATP Edition.


----------



## bfedorov11

$1300?!?!?! That is crazy.. for all we know stock could pick up monday.. people are nuts. Not worth the risk of someone charging you back with paypal.. since they have 6 months to do it.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> for those that . . care.
> 
> GTX 1080 Owners Club and Overclock Leaderboard - This one actually has a sign up page
> 
> GTX 1080 FE/REF Hybrid guide (minimal tools, clean look)


<-- Review thought police this way


----------



## Waleh

Are there any reviews for AIB blower 1080's? I am considering one for my ITX build


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> I mean, Inno card is actually a ref board with smacked on aforementioned cooler and connector IIRC
> 
> May as well go for Zotac, they at least should have some power phases to go with it.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0dXFftlZdo&t=0m55s

it looks like they just took the reference card and added the missing components....

reference


----------



## nycgtr

I would just be concerned about the additional pin helping clean voltage delivery not about voltage limitations on an 8pin. This chip will be out of boost Temps before voltage is an issue even on water I believe. With maxwell once you left 50c ish you were already getting into your boost max. As per the oc scale , we kinda knew this already seeing the oc difference in certain reviews. I've said many times in this thread 1900 to 2100 plus will mean crap in fps. The chip was heavily clocked at stock , which makes additional ocing already into the deminishing returns category. However some ppl are working real hard to get that nv vapor check. Maybe jjh can make give out some pieces of his old sweated leather jackets for all that hard work. Good card but no means a monster.


----------



## Menta

A pole would be cool to understand what 1080 leads the pack.

Honestly all of them are worst looking then previous design the G1 980 ti is much better for ex.

Zotac seems like the best one. Strix seems good but cooling VRM bad solution, MSI looks similar to Maxwell design , EVGA looks like a radio from the 90´s









inno3D just forget it,what are they thinking lol


----------



## lolfail9001

But let's be real guys, the best card is clearly Palit SJS.


----------



## Menta

I wander if Pascal will be plagued by coile whine like lots of maxwell cards


----------



## mcg75

EVGA, PNY and MSI reference 1080 in stock at the egg right now.

If buying, I'd recommend waiting for a different version with a better cooler though.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> EVGA, PNY and MSI reference 1080 in stock at the egg right now.
> 
> If buying, I'd recommend waiting for a different version with a better cooler though.


Giga, MSI and Asus in stock at NCIX.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I would just be concerned about the additional pin helping *clean voltage delivery* not about voltage limitations on an 8pin. This chip will be out of boost Temps before voltage is an issue even on water I believe. With maxwell once you left 50c ish you were already getting into your boost max.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> As per the oc scale , we kinda knew this already seeing the oc difference in certain reviews. I've said many times in this thread 1900 to 2100 plus will mean crap in fps. The chip was heavily clocked at stock , which makes additional ocing already into the deminishing returns category. However some ppl are working real hard to get that nv vapor check. Maybe jjh can make give out some pieces of his old sweated leather jackets for all that hard work. Good card but no means a monster.


DING! DING! DING!

as soon as i saw the slide where they achieved lower ripple in the power delivery i thought, "this will change things."


----------



## axiumone

So where do you get this so called enthusiast key to enable sli above 2 cards?


----------



## lkramer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> EVGA, PNY and MSI reference 1080 in stock at the egg right now.
> 
> If buying, I'd recommend waiting for a different version with a better cooler though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Giga, MSI and Asus in stock at NCIX.


And they are now gone from both stores.

The status at NCIX is currently "pre-order" and the egg is out of stock.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> A pole would be cool to understand what 1080 leads the pack.
> 
> Honestly all of them are worst looking then previous design the G1 980 ti is much better for ex.
> 
> Zotac seems like the best one. Strix seems good but cooling VRM bad solution, MSI looks similar to Maxwell design , EVGA looks like a radio from the 90´s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inno3D just forget it,what are they thinking lol


Yes a pole, a 10-foot one that some of us can use.









The AIB's are looking great, but keep in mind some caveats from last gen:
Strix with 14+3 phases was hardware-voltage-locked for some. Asus is in trending in this area the last few generations, probably to keep RMA's down.
MSI's Twin Frozr V was inadequate for cooling 275W (shouldn't be a problem for a 180W card this time around.)
Except a few very expensive models designed for LN2, every custom card was hardlocked to 1.275v. It's probably good enough to realize most of the potential, but as an enthusiast, I want to discover that for myself not someone telling me for whatever reason.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Yes a pole, a 10-foot one that some of us can use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AIB's are looking great, but keep in mind some caveats from last gen:
> Strix with 14+3 phases was hardware-voltage-locked for some. Asus is in trending in this area the last few generations, probably to keep RMA's down.
> MSI's Twin Frozr V was inadequate for cooling 275W (shouldn't be a problem for a 180W card this time around.)
> Except a few very expensive models designed for LN2, every custom card was hardlocked to 1.275v. It's probably good enough to realize most of the potential, but as an enthusiast, I want to discover that for myself not someone telling me for whatever reason.


Well since i wont have the funds to buy and test all the 1080´s i will just have to rely on the members opinions and some collective experience but thanks for sharing


----------



## i7monkey

Why can't Evga fix their website? Amateur hour.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> So buy it so I can get my payment from Nvidia..


Why so salty?


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> *A pole would be cool* to understand what 1080 leads the pack.
> 
> Honestly all of them are worst looking then previous design the G1 980 ti is much better for ex.
> 
> Zotac seems like the best one. Strix seems good but cooling VRM bad solution, MSI looks similar to Maxwell design , EVGA looks like a radio from the 90´s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inno3D just forget it,what are they thinking lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Yes a pole, a 10-foot one that some of us can use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AIB's are looking great, but keep in mind some caveats from last gen:
> Strix with 14+3 phases was hardware-voltage-locked for some. Asus is in trending in this area the last few generations, probably to keep RMA's down.
> MSI's Twin Frozr V was inadequate for cooling 275W (shouldn't be a problem for a 180W card this time around.)


Pretty sure he meant benching the cards in either of the polar regions.








Quote:


> Except a few very expensive models designed for LN2, every custom card was hardlocked to 1.275v. It's probably good enough to realize most of the potential, but as an enthusiast, I want to discover that for myself not someone telling me for whatever reason.


Unlocked voltage was completely pointless for Maxwell unless you're an LN2 bencher, as voltage scaling was basically non-existent until sub-zero. I think I gained maybe 50 MHz going from 1.2V to 1.27V? But yeah it was pointless.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Well it isn't technically cheating, it's legal but maybe immoral? It tough to apply a moral judgement when it comes to taxes though, most people are ok with bending the rules to their benefit, some to the point of thinking anyone who doesn't to be a fool.


I believe they call what you described as "Tax Avoidance" and it is often illegal. I know people who've gone to U.S. Federal prison (well prison camp aka Club Fed) for doing it.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Why can't Evga fix their website? Amateur hour.


lol EVGA's website is still down. What a bunch of goons.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> lol EVGA's website is still down. What a bunch of goons.


Their website is is unbelievably outdated.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> lol EVGA's website is still down. What a bunch of goons.


Can't blame them; why fix the website when you can play with cards all day?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> lol EVGA's website is still down. What a bunch of goons.


Email their CEO, Andrew Han. I would be cracking the whip about something like this. Unacceptable.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Email their CEO, Andrew Han. I would be cracking the whip about something like this. Unacceptable.


Yeah as a IT professional its abhorrent that they've left it down for this long. Terrible business practice and professionalism. Not even so much as a backup site.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am sorry but...


----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am sorry but...


That's close to being isheep. damn ..


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am sorry but...


MC management should have been like "Let's replace everything in here that's not a 1080 with one! What's all this stuff taking up space? Did anyone see how long the line was? Hot cakes I tell ya, hot cakes!"


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightDee8D*
> 
> That's close to being isheep. damn ..


Not sure why the rush.

Doom and Overwatch can run on a potato. No other game comes to mind. I doubt they are buying them for Witcher Expansion.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am sorry but...


gross


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Can't blame them; why fix the website when you can play with cards all day?


They probably left it down so they wouldn't have to ship anything today (its Friday man). That way they can let it go live tonight while all the orders sit there all weekend.


----------



## Bogga

I saw that Joker video... then I saw this video




Was a bit fun since it sounded like they went to the same place since they both opened a bit early


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> EVGA, PNY and MSI reference 1080 in stock at the egg right now.
> 
> If buying, I'd recommend waiting for a different version with a better cooler though.


That's my plan, gonna wait until the AiBs get released. From what ileakstuff showed, they are, indeed, cheaper than the FE versions. That extra $100 USD matters since I deal with monopoly money...I mean the Canadian dollar. Still need to get it in my hands before the 23rd of June though to avoid that extra 8% tax.


----------



## brandonb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> I saw that Joker video... then I saw this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was a bit fun since it sounded like they went to the same place since they both opened a bit early


i dont get the point rushing out and getting a 1080 the reference is soooo held back by its cooler. i much rather wait for non reference at a cheaper price.


----------



## magnek

^_Gotta have the latest and shiniest toy NOW_


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonb21*
> 
> i dont get the point rushing out and getting a 1080 the reference is soooo held back by its cooler. i much rather wait for non reference at a cheaper price.


Hype train.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Hype train.


Hype+excess income*instant gratification=justified FE edition pricing

Nvidia should hire me for cracking their secret marketing formula.


----------



## brandonb21

i bought a 980 reference on launch and im regretting it to this day the stupid thing sounds like a lawn mower a 50% fan speed


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonb21*
> 
> i bought a 980 reference on launch and im regretting it to this day the stupid thing sounds like a lawn mower a 50% fan speed


Now you know not to get a reference again. I'm quite set on the ASUS ROG Strix OC Edition.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Their website is is unbelievably outdated.


Yeah it has a very early 2000s feel to their website when it comes to navigation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Oh wow I just saw this new ZOTAC PGF 1080, look at the height of the PCB and the power section!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


After getting the 900D I really wish people would make PCB's like this again

http://postimg.org/image/59qbj1tfv/

Because anything above reference height PCB is tricky screwing it in.


----------



## brandonb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Now you know not to get a reference again. I'm quite set on the ASUS ROG Strix OC Edition.


yup never ever ever again! im waiting for non reference. also upgrading my pc as i just sold it.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Hype+excess income*instant gratification=justified FE edition pricing
> 
> Nvidia should hire me for cracking their secret marketing formula.


I'm not sure I'd hire you if I were Nvidia. The correct formula would've been:

(Hype + Excess Income) * Instant Gratification = Justified FE Edition Pricing

PEMDAS. Can't have wrong formulas. There is a reason it was drilled into people's brains during elementary school







!


----------



## Bogga

Anyone of you guys have any experience with "Bykski"? I was thinking that if EK wont do blocks for the FTW-version, then Bykski perhaps might...


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Now you know not to get a reference again. I'm quite set on the ASUS ROG Strix OC Edition.


When is that supposed to release I googled for like an hour with no results


----------



## brandonb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> When is that supposed to release I googled for like an hour with no results


mid june


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonb21*
> 
> mid june










Thanks

Where did you find that info by the way?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I'm not sure I'd hire you if I were Nvidia. The correct formula would've been:
> 
> (Hype + Excess Income) * Instant Gratification = Justified FE Edition Pricing
> 
> PEMDAS. Can't have wrong formulas. There is a reason it was drilled into people's brains during elementary school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Brackets are implied







You don't actually need them but both ways are correct.

HIRE ME NAOW. I'll work for cheese sticks and pats on the top of my head.


----------



## brandonb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Where did you find that info by the way?


http://pcdiy.asus.com/2016/05/this-is-the-asus-strix-geforce-gtx-1080-pascal-on-another-level/
Quote:


> expect the ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 to be available starting June 4


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> After getting the 900D I really wish people would make PCB's like this again
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/59qbj1tfv/
> 
> Because anything above reference height PCB is tricky screwing it in.


Well thats to make sure you can buy no other card to sli with but one of theirs.


----------



## tajoh111

Now this is the wrong way to launch a card.

Giving out performance and doing earlier reviews is fine. Shipping thousands in what should be hundreds of thousands, and allowing such quantities to create a scalpers market is awful. Considering Nvidia's other launches, this is very unprofessional of them.

And in general nothing about this launch has been good for the consumer.

Only bright side is the asus strix being close to msrp and the evga variants as well.


----------



## chefman21

$AUD1200 for a single card. Would not buy. That's my power bill for two quarters or six weekly grocery bills. Sorry, but wage growth in Australia has tanked and the increase in price outside of inflation simply makes it unaffordable for me now.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tajoh111*
> 
> Now this is the wrong way to launch a card.
> Giving out performance and doing earlier reviews is fine. Shipping thousands in what should be hundreds of thousands, and allowing such quantities to create a scalpers market is awful. Considering Nvidia's other launches, this is very unprofessional of them.


apparently gddr5x just went into full production a couple weeks ago


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> apparently gddr5x just went into full production a couple weeks ago


This is not new news. Its been well known that DDR5X only recently went into full production. That's why it was questionable that there'd even be DDR5X available on GPUs this year.


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chefman21*
> 
> $AUD1200 for a single card. Would not buy. That's my power bill for two quarters or six weekly grocery bills. Sorry, but wage growth in Australia has tanked and the increase in price outside of inflation simply makes it unaffordable for me now.


$1179 actually. Who cares about the FE anyway the custom designs are the way to go.

The price is what it is due to a weak Aussie dollar ,import costs , shipping etc plus retailers in Aus have very limited stock.

The UK prices are no different they are like 620-635 Pounds for a 1080 FE which is actually even more than Australia.

If you cant afford it get a 1070.


----------



## chefman21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny99*
> 
> $1179 actually. Who cares about the FE anyway the custom designs are the way to go.
> 
> The price is what it is due to a weak Aussie dollar ,import costs , shipping etc plus retailers in Aus have very limited stock.
> 
> Really if you cant afford it get a 1070.


Okay, well that $21 is really going to change my mind...

The dollar isn't weak - in fact the central bank views it as overly strong, as does the Treasurer and many businesses who export.


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chefman21*
> 
> Okay, well that $21 is really going to change my mind...
> 
> The dollar isn't weak - in fact the central bank views it as overly strong, as does the Treasurer and many businesses who export.












They have been saying that crap since it was 1:1 with the USD back in 2012-2013.

The aussie dollar has weakend compared to 2-3 years ago.

If it drops any lower to like 60 good luck buying your 1080


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chefman21*
> 
> Okay, well that $21 is really going to change my mind...
> 
> The dollar isn't weak - in fact the central bank views it as overly strong, as does the Treasurer and many businesses who export.


Not to downplay the AUD, but it is not that strong regardless of what your banks and treasurers say.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Not to downplay the AUDUSD, but it is not that strong regardless of what your banks and treasurers say.


Found a typo in your comment so I took the liberty of fixing it for you.
http://www.usdebtclock.org/


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Found a typo in your comment so I took the liberty of fixing it for you.
> http://www.usdebtclock.org/


Unfortunately for you i'm not blind in thinking the USD is some super powerful currency. I'm well aware of its position but it is still the most widely used currency in the world.


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Found a typo in your comment so I took the liberty of fixing it for you.
> http://www.usdebtclock.org/


The USA the only country that matters.

^^


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Unfortunately for you i'm not blind in thinking the USD is some super powerful currency. I'm well aware of its position but it is still the most widely used currency in the world.


I was just being silly







But yeah, the USD is kind of overvalued at this point. there's too much of it and there's way, way, way too much national US debt for it to actually be worth what the "professionals" say it's worth.

I can't comment on aussie currency, too ignorant on that subject.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny99*
> 
> The USA the only country that matters.
> 
> ^^


This is where I'd link a song from Team America World Police if it wouldn't get be banned. xD


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Just got off work but wanted to respond to a lot of the earlier supposed gloating over there being AIB cards under the $699 FE. First off, I never said there would not be cards under $699. Period. So any of the gloating going on about cheaper-than-$699 pricing is not directed at me because I always said there would likely be cards under $699. What I DID say was that the custom PCB cards would be more than $699 and THAT statement may have been wrong (haven't had a chance to actually check all the pricing yet but I'm sure the chorus of ever-helpful Nvidia fanboys will be breaking their KB's to post those up). This still leads to the elephant in the room that there isn't one $599 card (that I have seen anyway) and that no AIB cards were available for sale today, something else I told you guys all along. So there it is, a minor mea culpa on the custom PCB thing (I guess the FTW is custom PCB, I don't actually know) and a reiteration that I NEVER said there wouldn't be under-$699 cards. And even the sub-$699 cards we are getting are still stupidly over-priced ($650 for an essentially OC'd reference EVGA SC card) IMO and not going to be available for at least a week or two (Early adopter fee confirmed).

Anyways, with that housekeeping out of the way, I congratulate all of you who snagged 1080's today! It's a really good card and I can't wait to see what kind of real world performance you guys can squeeze out of them!


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> I was just being silly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, the USD is kind of overvalued at this point. there's too much of it and there's way, way, way too much national US debt for it to actually be worth what the "professionals" say it's worth.
> 
> I can't comment on aussie currency, too ignorant on that subject.


Its not so much the just the power of the currency that gives the USD its value but the industries within the country as well. It'd be different if another country were a superpower on the same level as the US. Again, admitting that the US isn't the only great country, but even other super powers don't hold the same Corporate power that lies in the US. Also unfortunately that's a large part of where the worlds greed and corruption of our own politics comes from....


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Will Vega be faster than GTX1080?


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Will Vega be faster than GTX1080?


'oooh fancy question, no one knows.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Will Vega be faster than GTX1080?


My crystal ball says... AWWWW GODAMMIT it slipped out of my and broke into a thousand tiny pieces on the ground


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Will Vega be faster than GTX1080?


It absolutely BETTER be considering it is assumed that Vega will be going head to head with Big Pascal. If it can't even beat the little 1080 then you can effectively write off AMD in the GPU sector for the next couple of years at least...


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Will Vega be faster than GTX1080?


A 'snooker' table (measuring 8 metres by 4m) with 4 'pockets' (measuring 0.5m and placed at diagonal slants in all 4 corners) contains 10 balls (each with a diameter of 0.25m) placed at the following coords:
2m,1m...(white ball)
...and red balls...
1m,5m... 2m,5m... 3m,5m
1m,6m... 2m,6m... 3m,6m
1m,7m... 2m,7m... 3m,7m

The white ball is then shot at a particular angle from 0 to 360 degrees (0 being north, and going clockwise).
Just to make it clear, a ball is 'potted' if at least half of the ball is in area of the 'pocket'

Assuming the balls travel indefinitely (i.e. no loss of energy via friction, air resistance or collisions), answer the following:

a: What exact angle/s should you choose to ensure that all the balls are potted the quickest?
b: What is the minimum amount of contacts the balls can make with each other before they are all knocked in?
c: Same as b, except that each ball - just before it is knocked in - must not have hit the white ball on its previous contact (must be a red instead of course).
d: What proportion of angles will leave the white ball the last on the table to be potted?

Once you answer this question, I will tell you if vega will be faster than the 1080.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Also looking at the debtclock you can see pretty much every major country is in debt.


Totally, difference is the amount of debt and the ratios between important factors including the cumulative interest vs domestic gross product.

It's mind boggling how the US dollar is valued so high given how utterly doomed it is.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> It absolutely BETTER be considering it is assumed that Vega will be going head to head with Big Pascal. If it can't even beat the little 1080 then you can effectively write off AMD in the GPU sector for the next couple of years at least...


I almost think Vega will be fighting 1080 3-4 month late. If Polaris 10 is slower then 1070 and Vega is faster then 1080 what is going to go in-between?


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Also looking at the debtclock you can see pretty much every major country is in debt.


Indeed most are.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> A 'snooker' table (measuring 8 metres by 4m) with 4 'pockets' (measuring 0.5m and placed at diagonal slants in all 4 corners) contains 10 balls (each with a diameter of 0.25m) placed at the following coords:
> 2m,1m...(white ball)
> ...and red balls...
> 1m,5m... 2m,5m... 3m,5m
> 1m,6m... 2m,6m... 3m,6m
> 1m,7m... 2m,7m... 3m,7m
> 
> The white ball is then shot at a particular angle from 0 to 360 degrees (0 being north, and going clockwise).
> Just to make it clear, a ball is 'potted' if at least half of the ball is in area of the 'pocket'
> 
> Assuming the balls travel indefinitely (i.e. no loss of energy via friction, air resistance or collisions), answer the following:
> 
> a: What exact angle/s should you choose to ensure that all the balls are potted the quickest?
> b: What is the minimum amount of contacts the balls can make with each other before they are all knocked in?
> c: Same as b, except that each ball - just before it is knocked in - must not have hit the white ball on its previous contact (must be a red instead of course).
> d: What proportion of angles will leave the white ball the last on the table to be potted?
> 
> Once you answer this question, I will tell you if vega will be faster than the 1080.


This post brings back some painful repressed memories of university physics class.

But to answer your questions:

a. 42°
b. 21
c. 42
d. 42%

Now my turn: propose of a synthesis of acetaminophen/paracetamol starting with benzene


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> This post brings back some painful repressed memories of university physics class.
> 
> But to answer your questions:
> 
> a. 42°
> b. 21
> c. 42
> d. 42%
> 
> Now my turn: propose of a synthesis of acetaminophen/paracetamol starting with benzene


Omg...no...you are evil. *hiss*


----------



## magnek

Well, I _was_ originally going to ask for a proposed synthesis of methamphetamine, but figured that might cross a line. (ironically said information is freely available on Wikipedia)


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I almost think Vega will be fighting 1080 3-4 month late. If Polaris 10 is slower then 1070 and Vega is faster then 1080 what is going to go in-between?


Big Vega after 6~12 months later when no one gives a ____ AMD drivers will bring it up 1080Ti performance levels


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

a. That's a big snooker table

b. No side pockets?


----------



## CallsignVega

Just placed my second FTW card order, looks like EVGA site is back up.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just placed my second FTW card order, looks like EVGA site is back up.


still can't get into the evga website


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> still can't get into the evga website


Go direct here:

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6286-KR


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Go direct here:
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6286-KR


still stuck in loading like this morning (i just woke up lol)


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Go direct here:
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6286-KR


Did they ever say when they will be available?


----------



## CallsignVega

First two weeks of June. Classifieds and Hydro Coppers come second half of June.


----------



## axiumone

I'll be waiting for some hybrids.


----------



## DIYDeath

Not sure if I'll go for the FTW version, might just go for the acx 3.0 plain jane version. We'll see.


----------



## krel

Looking forward to seeing what the EVGA Classified can do on water.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> First two weeks of June. Classifieds and Hydro Coppers come second half of June.


I just got my preorder for a FTW card yeaaaaa! when will it arrive


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> I just got my preorder for a FTW card yeaaaaa! when will it arrive


Have fun with it mate. Make sure to enjoy that card in gaming and share benchmarks/overclocking/ etc. with us


----------



## Slomo4shO

Don't have the energy to go through the 1K+ posts from today. Someone catch me up


----------



## zealord

Is the GTX 1080 Founders Edition completely sold out in the US?

In europe there are still cards in stock everywhere. Some are already starting to drop the price to 750€ down from 789€.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Don't have the energy to go through the 1K+ posts from today. Someone catch me up


Custom cards come pretty soon. Be aware of those with only 1x8 pin. They are generally cheaper than the good custom cards with 2x8pin or 6+8pin.

Overclocking is still meh and the OC STRIX 1080 doesn't manage to get 2100 mhz even with additional power.

I think thats about it. The EVGA FTW looks like the most desirable option so far


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> The EVGA FTW looks like the most desirable option so far


$60 more than the Strix though. Wonder if it will clock any better?


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Don't have the energy to go through the 1K+ posts from today. Someone catch me up


This is pretty much all you need to know: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6286-KR
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Even Asus strix has just one 8 pin lol
> 
> Only custom units i know of that have more than 1 8pin are;
> 
> EVGA FTW *2x 8 pin* (standard ACX and SC ACX complete reference with just 1 8pin)
> Inno3D X3 *1 x 8pin 1 x 6pin*
> Inno3D x4 *1 x 8pin 1 x 6pin*
> Gainward Phoenix *1 x 8pin 1 x 6pin*
> Gainward Phoenix GS *1 x 8pin 1 x 6pin*
> 
> EVGA FTW is cheaper than Founders edition.
> Reference ACX 3.0 even "cheaper"
> Then the strix is more expensive than founders edition.
> 
> Gigabyte? Big mystery
> 
> And still, about the more than 2 slot coolers, still "useless" if they are brought as standard cards for a big piece of the pie
> But off course they have their use


----------



## CallsignVega

Has someone tested the Strix?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Has someone tested the Strix?


There was a preview at some German site. Can't remember which one.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> This is pretty much all you need to know: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6286-KR


Strix is not a single 8 pin it also has a 6 pin.

The strix tested was a Chinese source and a sample size of 1


----------



## Agavehound

Ya', I'm still undecided between the FTW and Strix...but I do have the EVGA site loaded.


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Strix is not a single 8 pin it also has a 6 pin.
> 
> The strix tested was a Chinese source and a sample size of 1


Oh, well, yea, good you pointed out that mistake in the post I quoted, but all you really need to know is that the water version of THIS is the way to go.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agavehound*
> 
> Ya', I'm still undecided between the FTW and Strix...but I do have the EVGA site loaded.


Same choice here!


----------



## Agavehound

Aftermarket water block?


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> This is pretty much all you need to know: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6286-KR


I must say, I am surprised by the pricing. I always liked EVGAs ACX coolers.

Just found this video of the EVGA GTX1080 SC... in the video it does appear to run cooler than the founder edition. Overclocking capacity seems similar:


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> $60 more than the Strix though. Wonder if it will clock any better?


I think the best thing to do -- if you're not in a huge rush to buy -- is to wait for bios modding tools to become available, and see just how much further GP104 can or can't go with unlocked power and voltage limits.

If GP104 ends up like Maxwell (ie no voltage scaling until sub-zero), might as well get the cheapest AIB card or reference card (if watercooling) and be done with it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

If you buy eVGA FE can you step it up to another 1080?


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Has someone tested the Strix?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Should probably cite the original source instead.
> 
> http://diy.pconline.com.cn/795/7950003_all.html#content_page_2
> 
> *Review of the Asus 1080 Strix*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> There was a preview at some German site. Can't remember which one.


PCGH: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidia-Pascal-Hardware-261713/News/Asus-Geforce-GTX-1080-ROG-Strix-1196597/


----------



## Slomo4shO

The MSI Armor and MSI Gaming X also seems to have a 8+6 configurations:


----------



## Agavehound

Quote:


> The GTX 1080 GAMING X 8G has a new custom 12-phase PCB design, with an 8+6-pin power connector that allows for higher overclocking performance.
> 
> MSI also unveiled their new Sea Hawk variant, which uses Corsair's Hydro Series cooler, so that the card keeps as cool as it can, while providing crazy performance. Then there's also the Armor variant, which has a black/white design "inspired by advanced armor shielding". There's also the Aero variant, with a black/silver look, featuring a new thermal design and a radial fan that pushes the heat out of your PC through the rear exhaust.


http://www.tweaktown.com/news/52295/msis-geforce-gtx-1080-feature-new-twin-frozr-vi-cooling-technology/index.html


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> I think the best thing to do -- if you're not in a huge rush to buy -- is to wait for bios modding tools to become available, and see just how much further GP104 can or can't go with unlocked power and voltage limits.
> 
> If GP104 ends up like Maxwell (ie no voltage scaling until sub-zero), might as well get the cheapest AIB card or reference card (if watercooling) and be done with it.


Waiting sucks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> If you buy eVGA FE can you step it up to another 1080?


Normally no.

Edit: I guess you might be able to step up to another 1080, but the only ones that qualify to step up to are the AC3, not the FTW or Classy. And you don't get any money back.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agavehound*
> 
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/52295/msis-geforce-gtx-1080-feature-new-twin-frozr-vi-cooling-technology/index.html


The Sea Hawk is a single 8 pin according to MSI.


----------



## Joneszilla

Just got my preorder in for the FTW card.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Waiting sucks.
> Normally no.
> 
> Edit: I guess you might be able to step up to another 1080, but the only ones that qualify to step up to are the AC3, not the FTW or Classy.


Well my personal pick would be the Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming then, but I'm biased coz I'm a Gigabyte fanboy.









Asus RMA is enough of a reason for me to never consider an Asus GPU, but if you don't mind then I suppose the Strix is the best deal, _assuming Asus didn't do something ******ed like lock down the VRMs again_.


----------



## Agavehound

Went with the FTW. I'm tired of searching for the 'best' card for my use and will be happy with even a mild OC if it stays cool. Jumping up to this from an FTW 670 is going to _rock!_


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Well my personal pick would be the Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming then, but I'm biased coz I'm a Gigabyte fanboy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus RMA is enough of a reason for me to never consider an Asus GPU, but if you don't mind then I suppose the Strix is the best deal, _assuming Asus didn't do something ******ed like lock down the VRMs again_.


Did Gigabyte release any pricing yet?


----------



## Slomo4shO

Zotac will also have double 8 pin cards:

AMP Extreme



Amp Edition



Upcoming EVGA cards:


----------



## magnek

^2x8 pin is a total waste. By the time this card reaches 300W (8+6 pin) I can almost guarantee you'll have tapped out every bit of OC potential even under water.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Did Gigabyte release any pricing yet?


Well the Xtreme Gaming is supposed to be a "$700+ value", meaning less than $700 probably.

No idea on the G1 except an unboxing video.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Well my personal pick would be the Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming then, but I'm biased coz I'm a Gigabyte fanboy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus RMA is enough of a reason for me to never consider an Asus GPU, but if you don't mind then I suppose the Strix is the best deal, assuming Asus didn't do something ******ed like lock down the VRMs again.


Saw a pic of terrible heatpipe mounting, as per usual. I like my ASUS laptop, my CFV, and my Sabertooth but their GPU's have been utter rubbish. I learned first-hand unfortunately and have avoided them ever since.


----------



## magnek

That's because Asus is cheap and likes to reuse their designs. They used the *exact same cooler* for the 980 Ti Strix and Fury Strix.


















Care to guess which is which? It's pretty clear the Strix cooler was designed with Fury in mind, since the heatpipe area covers the entire die+HBM surface, which also explains the total lack of cooling for the GDDR5 memory chips.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> I think the best thing to do -- if you're not in a huge rush to buy -- is to wait for bios modding tools to become available, and see just how much further GP104 can or can't go with unlocked power and voltage limits.
> 
> If GP104 ends up like Maxwell (ie no voltage scaling until sub-zero), might as well get the cheapest AIB card or reference card (if watercooling) and be done with it.


This.

Personally gonna hold out (again like the disappointment called 290/X, Fury/X) for the Vega and Titan/Ti. Playing only casual games had made the 980s not even needed.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

http://imgur.com/42VZgd4


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/42VZgd4


Gratz on winning the Silicon Lotto..... Jelly.


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/42VZgd4


lol so fake

Asic quality can't be read currently or isn't supported.

Anyway for anyone interested

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12204180?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12204127?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8599032

This was just a quick dirty run done at 3am in the morning lol

[email protected], GPU +180Core +575Mem.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/42VZgd4


That can't be right, can it ?? as i never ever seen an ASIC score that high
How well does it overclock?


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Gratz on winning the Silicon Lotto..... Jelly.


Unfortunately this is not mine, I plan on getting a 1070 or see if AMD's $300 Polaris 980 Ti is real.

Just posting it because I don't believe I've ever seen a score that high before. Doesn't looked Photoshopped either.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Unfortunately this is not mine, I plan on getting a 1070 or see if AMD's $300 Polaris 980 Ti is real.
> 
> Just posting it because I don't believe I've ever seen a score that high before. Doesn't looked Photoshopped either.


I've seen some people in the 90s. But most of us will get them in the 70s









I doubt its real since I doubt Wizard has added GP104/1080 in the data base...? If not again jelly.


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Unfortunately this is not mine, I plan on getting a 1070 or see if AMD's $300 Polaris 980 Ti is real.
> 
> Just posting it because I don't believe I've ever seen a score that high before. Doesn't looked Photoshopped either.




Asic Quality: Not supported on this card.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I've seen some people in the 90s. But most of us will get them in the 70s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt its real since I doubt Wizard has added GP104/1080 in the data base...? If not again jelly.


Heh funny thing is pre-Maxwell a low ASIC score was desired, because it meant less leakage at high voltages, and thus they voltage scaled better if you pushed them hard. IIRC the 780 Ti Kingpin chips were actually binned for _low ASIC_.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Heh funny thing is pre-Maxwell a low ASIC score was desired, because it meant less leakage at high voltages, and thus they voltage scaled better if you pushed them hard. IIRC the 780 Ti Kingpin chips were actually binned for _low ASIC_.


And that's the thing, it benefited Sub Zero cooling. So I've pretty much gotten out of the game of purchasing the highest end cards, no point for a pleb like me that's gonna stay on air or WC.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> 
> 
> Asic Quality: Not supported on this card.


He's using a different version than you are. Maybe that's the reason why it doesn't work?


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> And that's the thing, it benefited Sub Zero cooling. So I've pretty much gotten out of the game of purchasing the highest end cards, no point for a pleb like me that's gonna stay on air or WC.


Dem phases doe, gotta hit dat.


----------



## alpsie

Do we have any pictures of other disassembled card, to see how their coolers look on the side that touches the chip?
I´ve ordered the Strix, but feel like cancelling it.


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> He's using a different version than you are. Maybe that's the reason why it doesn't work?


Possibly but highly doubtful xD
Tested 3 different brands and all come back with the same thing. Who knows lol


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Dem phases doe, gotta hit dat.


/shrug


----------



## iARDAs

Edit: Turns out not true.


----------



## magnek

Can we stop reposting garbage pics from garbage rumor threads? kthx


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Can we stop reposting garbage pics from garbage rumor threads? kthx


World does not revolve around your wishes.


----------



## magnek

Ok so that does that picture have anything to do with 1080?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Ok so that does that picture have anything to do with 1080?


Yeah it's a possible Ti variant and might make people who are on the fence of this or ti excited or something.

If you are going to be a thread police please go and report anything that is not 1080 related or please feel free to report the post to a mod.

Go away now.


----------



## magnek

Or it could give people false hope because y'know, unsubstantiated rumors and all that. Plus it's not like we have an entire thread devoted to that image. Oh wait.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Or it could give people false hope because y'know, unsubstantiated rumors and all that. Plus it's not like we have an entire thread devoted to that image. Oh wait.


Hmm I see, so instead of saying to me that the image is fake you rather take an hostile approach. Very mature of you. Cool of you too.


----------



## magnek

I'm not saying it's definitely fake, I'm saying it's from an unsubstantiated rumor for which we have a thread devoted to it that's literally 2 slots below this thread. And therefore posting it in this thread serves little purpose other than to muddy the water.


----------



## velocityx

and I wonder, 1070 SLI evga FTW, or two 1080 evga superclocked reference?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> I'm not saying it's definitely fake, I'm saying it's from an unsubstantiated rumor for which we have a thread devoted to it that's literally 2 slots below this thread. And therefore posting it in this thread serves little purpose other than to muddy the water.


I am going to post some stuff, than you will post some stuff. Thread will be further derailled. I just don't agree with you. But now I have a sense of it is fake and edited it such (could still very well not be fake of course). Again misinformation can be dealt with immediately but I also love dealing with people in your attitude.

FYI I could have posted an AMD card related picture in this thread. Why? Reason would be it is still related to 1080 for comparision reasons. It's not like I am posting a picture of the new Tesla car that came out which is totally not related.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> and I wonder, 1070 SLI evga FTW, or two 1080 evga superclocked reference?


1080, ddr5x, more raw power so you will have better min fps.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> and I wonder, 1070 SLI evga FTW, or two 1080 evga superclocked reference?


Uhhh since you're going with two cards anyway, is there a reason you'd pick the 1070 over 1080?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I am going to post some stuff, than you will post some stuff. Thread will be further derailled. I just don't agree with you. But now I have a sense of it is fake and edited it such (could still very well not be fake of course). Again misinformation can be dealt with immediately but I also love dealing with people in your attitude.
> 
> FYI I could have posted an AMD card related picture in this thread. Why? Reason would be it is still related to 1080 for comparision reasons. It's not like I am posting a picture of the new Tesla car that came out which is totally not related.


No offense but please get over yourself. If you find me hostile and unpleasant to deal with the ignore list is your friend. No need to be melodramatic.


----------



## Clockster

Not sure if anyone is interested but here goes..

I7 [email protected]Ghz, Gigabyte GTX1080FE (+180Core, +575 mem)

ExtremeHD Settings @1080P



ExtremeHD Settings @1440P


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Not sure if anyone is interested but here goes..
> 
> I7 [email protected], Gigabyte GTX1080FE (+180Core, +575 mem)
> 
> ExtremeHD Settings @1080P
> 
> 
> 
> ExtremeHD Settings @1440P


Do you by any chance have FireStrike Ultra?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Still isn't looking like the AIB cards are going to add any OC potential. Needs a bios mod. Nvidia clocked the piss out of these cards to get them to beat big Maxwell...


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Do you by any chance have FireStrike Ultra?


Yip I did it in the early hours this morning.
Same clocks as the valley runs

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8599032


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Yip I did it in the early hours this morning.
> Same clocks as the valley runs
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8599032


+rep

Very nice GPU for sure.

This is your result vs my 980ti OCed at 1454mhz... You beat me very very good my friend.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8599032/fs/8561842


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Yip I did it in the early hours this morning.
> Same clocks as the valley runs
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8599032


Pffft your graphics score is only 9.5% better than what I benched with my 980 Ti.









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7476150
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8599032/fs/7476150

Plus I'm on Win 7 so slightly handicapped too lol


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I got 95 fps in Valley at 1440p with both Titans. It's gonna take big pascal to top two GK110's...


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> +rep
> 
> Very nice GPU for sure.
> 
> This is your result vs my 980ti OCed at 1454mhz... You beat me very very good my friend.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8599032/fs/8561842


Thanx bud +rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Pffft your graphics score is only 9.5% better than what I benched with my 980 Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7476150
> 
> Plus I'm on Win 7 so slightly handicapped too lol


lol I have to admit it was just after 3am and it was my 1st run with the card








I'm sure I'll be able to pull away a little bit more later today.

One thing though, through all of this the card didn't once drop boost clocks. Was @100% fan speed though xD (Not as loud as previous ref cards)


----------



## jprovido

How does pre ordering work with evga? I noticed I wasn't charged anything. It doesn't even say when it will get shipped.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I don't think they charge you til it ships.


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I got 95 fps in Valley at 1440p with both Titans. It's gonna take big pascal to top two GK110's...


Yeah I think so too.
Big pascal is gonna be crazy expensive though, if the 1080 pricing is anything to go by.

I'm getting either a Strix or Extreme in the next 2 weeks, so will post some benches of those as well.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Not sure if anyone is interested but here goes..
> 
> I7 [email protected], Gigabyte GTX1080FE (+180Core, +575 mem)
> 
> ExtremeHD Settings @1080P


Thank you for posting that! My sold 980Ti did 109.6 fps
Gigabyte Xtreme 980Ti @1551Mhz, 4690K @ 4.8Ghz (with that score - normal 1526/4.5Ghz setup would run 1-2 fps lower)

Marginal gains for a 1080 but saves me buying a new PSU for SLI ..


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> Thank you for posting that! My sold 980Ti did 109.6 fps
> Gigabyte Xtreme 980Ti @1551Mhz, 4690K @ 4.8Ghz (with that score - normal 1526/4.5Ghz setup would run 1-2 fps lower)
> 
> Marginal gains for a 1080 but saves me buying a new PSU for SLI ..


You're welcome


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> You're welcome


How are you temperatures with the FE edition? Any throttling did you notice?


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> How are you temperatures with the FE edition? Any throttling did you notice?


Leaving the card at the stock fan curve is not a good idea while benching, you'll definitely lose boost.
That said while I was benching, I ran 100% fan speed and had no throttling or losing boost. The card stayed between 2078-2088 for all the runs no problem.

Max temp was 61c during the 1440P valley run.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I don't think they charge you til it ships.


Cool thanks. This is my first evga a card. Back in the Philippines evga cards always had a premium price tag for some reason even reference cards are more expensive then custom cards from other manufacturers.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Leaving the card at the stock fan curve is not a good idea while benching, you'll definitely lose boost.
> That said while I was benching, I ran 100% fan speed and had no throttling or losing boost. The card stayed between 2078-2088 for all the runs no problem.
> 
> Max temp was 61c during the 1440P valley run.


Hmm I believe 61c degrees for a reference design is pretty good. 100% fan speed would not bother me as I usually game with headphones on.

Enjoy your GPU. Any plans to SLI later on? Not that you need to at 1440p.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Uhhh since you're going with two cards anyway, is there a reason you'd pick the 1070 over 1080?


Well since I got the CF/SLI bug a few years ago its hard to scale back for me, I need some support groups lol.

anyways, I assume 1070 FTW to cost 450 dollars. Thats $900 for the setup. Two 1080 SC is 649 which gives me $1300. I just wonde if the perf gain is worth the 400 that I could use on some other hardware that's all.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Yip I did it in the early hours this morning.
> Same clocks as the valley runs
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8599032


Thanks for the info Clockster. Gonna add my 980 Ti G1 at 1485 MHz to the list of comparisons:

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8599032/fs/7294693

That 1080's 11.7% faster.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



feeling pretty good about a big-die-only upgrade cycle now


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmm I believe 61c degrees for a reference design is pretty good. 100% fan speed would not bother me as I usually game with headphones on.
> 
> Enjoy your GPU. Any plans to SLI later on? Not that you need to at 1440p.


The card isn't all that loud, although it could just be that I'm used to the noise as I bench a lot lol
Yeah temps are fine if you have an aggressive fan profile or running at 100%.
I was planning on getting a 2nd one but I 1st want to see how the Gigabyte Extreme card runs before buying a 2nd card.
I'll also be moving back to 4K, just waiting for a specific monitor to hit our shores.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Thanks for the info Clockster. Gonna add my 980 Ti G1 at 1485 MHz to the list of comparisons:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8599032/fs/7294693
> 
> That 1080's 11.7% faster.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> feeling pretty good about a big-die-only upgrade cycle now


You're welcome bud.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> Well since I got the CF/SLI bug a few years ago its hard to scale back for me, I need some support groups lol.
> 
> anyways, I assume 1070 FTW to cost 450 dollars. Thats $900 for the setup. Two 1080 SC is 649 which gives me $1300. I just wonde if the perf gain is worth the 400 that I could use on some other hardware that's all.


As long as you're below 4K 1070 SLI is plenty of power. Although I would wait to make sure there's no funny business with the 1070 again (ie 7+1 GB).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Thanks for the info Clockster. Gonna add my 980 Ti G1 at 1485 MHz to the list of comparisons:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8599032/fs/7294693
> 
> That 1080's 11.7% faster.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> feeling pretty good about a big-die-only upgrade cycle now


big die 4 life yo


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> +rep
> 
> Very nice GPU for sure.
> 
> This is your result vs my 980ti OCed at 1454mhz... You beat me very very good my friend.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8599032/fs/8561842


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Pffft your graphics score is only 9.5% better than what I benched with my 980 Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7476150
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8599032/fs/7476150
> 
> Plus I'm on Win 7 so slightly handicapped too lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Yip I did it in the early hours this morning.
> Same clocks as the valley runs
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8599032


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Thanks for the info Clockster. Gonna add my 980 Ti G1 at 1485 MHz to the list of comparisons:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8599032/fs/7294693
> 
> That 1080's 11.7% faster.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> feeling pretty good about a big-die-only upgrade cycle now


Thanks fellas for making the picture a little clearer + 1 to all


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Thanks for the info Clockster. Gonna add my 980 Ti G1 at 1485 MHz to the list of comparisons:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8599032/fs/7294693
> 
> That 1080's 11.7% faster.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> feeling pretty good about a big-die-only upgrade cycle now


If someone is buying a new GPU now the 1080 is the one to get, if you're already on a 980 Ti then i can see there not being much point in upgrading. Still the 1080 beats it especially in perf per watt. I'm just wondering how high these 1080s will go once we get custom pcbs with 8/6 pin power configurations. If Nvidia showed off a reference @ 2100 i think it was then we can expect 2300 or more with good custom coolers and pcbs.

I still feel that the 1080 Ti is very close, if Vega ships this year, expect big pascal to ship this year. It's almost like we're going back in time when big dies launched first and we didn't have to worry about something exponentially better coming out anytime soon. I'm feeling okay on a 970 @ 1080p, but i still might go for a 1070 and then a 1080 Ti, tis seems the better value in my mind.


----------



## duganator

I'm on a 970 at 1440p 144hz. Should i pick up two cheap 980tis, a 1080 or two 1070s?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> I'm on a 970 at 1440p 144hz. Should i pick up two cheap 980tis, a 1080 or two 1070s?


Well appereantely SLI scaling will be better with the 10xx series.

If I were in your shoes I would concentrate on 2 1070s. Better SLI scaling and less power usage compared to 980tis.

If you already had 980ti though I would tell you to grab a second one used.

Now a very very very crazy thought. I do not like SLI much. It is there for some games and not for others. When it works it works great but sometimes the 2nd GPU is useless. If you were a 1440p 60hz user I would say go for a single GPU but for 1440p 144hz you might want to wait for 1080ti.

Maybe get a cheap 970 and SLI it while waiting for 1080ti? I know it is a crazy thought.

Edit : I am a 4K gamer and 4k 60 fps requirement is very close to 2k 144 fps requirement. And a single 980ti works great so a 1080 will work a bit better too. But can you imagine how 1080ti would be


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> I'm on a 970 at 1440p 144hz. Should i pick up two cheap 980tis, a 1080 or two 1070s?


Supposedly the 1070 NDA lifts on Monday, you will have much better info to base your choice off of then.


----------



## duganator

I'm already running out of vram with a single 970, so im hesitant to pick another in up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Well appereantely SLI scaling will be better with the 10xx series.
> 
> If I were in your shoes I would concentrate on 2 1070s. Better SLI scaling and less power usage compared to 980tis.
> 
> If you already had 980ti though I would tell you to grab a second one used.
> 
> Now a very very very crazh thought. I do not like SLI much. It is there for some games and not for others. When it works it works great but sometimes the 2nd GPU is useless. If you were a 1440p 60hz user I would say go for a single GPU but for 1440p 144hz you might want to wait for 1080ti.
> 
> Maybe get a cheap 970 and SLI it while waiting for 1080ti? I know it is a crazy thought.


----------



## duganator

Awesome, didn't know that, +rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Supposedly the 1070 NDA lifts on Monday, you will have much better info to base your choice off of then.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> I'm already running out of vram with a single 970, so im hesitant to pick another in up.


Ahh you are hitting the wall at 1440p? I understand.

Well than 1070 SLI will be more powerful than 1080. If you are OK with SLI go for it. If you are also worried about SLI like me than grab a 1080... (last but not least nothing is wrong with a 350ish 980ti if you can find one with warranty...







)


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> I'm already running out of vram with a single 970, so im hesitant to pick another in up.


It would only be on par with a single 980ti anyways, the extra ram would make it worth getting the 980ti. The 1070 may be a better deal depending on the 980ti price though. Extra ram, lower power use, better driver improvements etc..


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Well appereantely SLI scaling will be better with the 10xx series.
> 
> If I were in your shoes I would concentrate on 2 1070s. Better SLI scaling and less power usage compared to 980tis.
> 
> If you already had 980ti though I would tell you to grab a second one used.
> 
> Now a very very very crazy thought. I do not like SLI much. It is there for some games and not for others. When it works it works great but sometimes the 2nd GPU is useless. If you were a 1440p 60hz user I would say go for a single GPU but for 1440p 144hz you might want to wait for 1080ti.
> 
> Maybe get a cheap 970 and SLI it while waiting for 1080ti? I know it is a crazy thought.
> 
> Edit : I am a 4K gamer and 4k 60 fps requirement is very close to 2k 144 fps requirement. And a single 980ti works great so a 1080 will work a bit better too. But can you imagine how 1080ti would be


Gamers does not play on 4k 60hz









Gamers plays on 1440p 144hz+ and 3440x1440 @100hz


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Gamers does not play on 4k 60hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamers plays on 1440p 144hz+ and 3440x1440 @100hz


Hahahaha loool. I am a 4K gamer but a peasent version than with 60hz
















But yeah sometimes I ask myself "should I have bought a 1440p 144hz screen instead?"


----------



## iARDAs

nvm


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hahahaha loool. I am a 4K gamer but a peasent version than with 60hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah sometimes I ask myself "should I have bought a 1440p 144hz screen instead?"


yes, you should have. ppl say that 4K is for better game immersion, but that comes at the cost of 35-40 fps. They tend to forget how greatly the feeling of realism is affected by the smoothness of movement. 40 fps 4K vs 90 fps 1440p ? That is not really up for discussion.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> yes, you should have. ppl say that 4K is for better game immersion, but that comes at the cost of 35-40 fps. They tend to forget how greatly the feeling of realism is affected by the smoothness of movement. 40 fps 4K vs 90 fps 1440p ? That is not really up for discussion.


Those people are wrong though. I can easily average 60fps on my screen in every game. Easily. Not on Ultra settings of course and I always turn off AA as it has like 0.1% sense (to me) at 4K.

I am just wishing for 4k 120hz screens lol


----------



## Jquala

Can people post their asic scores for 1080? I have a 97% I don't think I can be that lucky


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jquala*
> 
> Can people post their asic scores for 1080? I have a 97% I don't think I can be that lucky


Screen or bust.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jquala*
> 
> Can people post their asic scores for 1080? I have a 97% I don't think I can be that lucky


97% wow. Never heard of it lol. You could sell it for a fortune if this is a unique case









Some people are nuts over ASICS.


----------



## zealord

also someone posted 98,5% a couple of pages back. So it seems like GTX 1080 does have high ASIC, which leaves me wondering why certain things ...


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> also someone posted 98,5% a couple of pages back. So it seems like GTX 1080 does have high ASIC, which leaves me wondering why certain things ...


I always wondered if ASICS really mattered.

Saw so many cases where lower Asics numbered card was the better one....


----------



## BURGER4life

Someone with GPUz 0.8.3 got high readings, while one with GPUz 0.8.8 says it's not supported on that card.
Will have to wait for an update to get accurate numbers.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I always wondered if ASICS really mattered.
> 
> Saw so many cases where lower Asics numbered card was the better one....


don't really know. Some say high ASIC is great for air cooling OC and low ASIC is better for LN2/water. Others say it doesn't matter.

I have no idea


----------



## Jquala

...what would I have to gain from lying? I was just lazy to take SS since I was in bed already. I also tried with older versions on gpu-z but the newest one does state it is unsupported


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jquala*
> 
> ...what would I have to gain from lying? I was just lazy to take SS since I was in bed already. I also tried with older versions on gpu-z but the newest one does state it is unsupported


Well, you lied, it is 98%









Either way, that's fairly ridiculous, so i'll wait, probably a bug. Or not, then it explains why EVGA stayed away from making KPE of this one.


----------



## Jquala

I was trying to be modest hehe







I got a reply from Reddit with someone saying his is 66.7% time will tell I guess


----------



## AngEviL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> yes, you should have. ppl say that 4K is for better game immersion, but that comes at the cost of 35-40 fps. They tend to forget how greatly the feeling of realism is affected by the smoothness of movement. 40 fps 4K vs 90 fps 1440p ? That is not really up for discussion.


Each to their own. To me what immerses most than anything is graphics, and seeing pixels is a big distraction for me. I prefer to play at 40 fps than at 1440p at 90 fps, actually, i don't think i would want to drop the resolution below 4k in any scenario. I played on a 144hz monitor, and i liked the extra smoothness, but it wasn't a big deal for me, 60 hz feels smooth enough.

Sure, i feel it every time when fps drops below 50, but i wouldnt want to lower the resolution, jaggies and lack of clarity are worse things for me. I also have my older 1440p monitor, and I can spot the difference in clarity right away between the two.

In all new games with beautiful graphics i often stand still do admire the scenery, the game could be running at 1 fps then, and i wouldn't care. A single gorgeous view at 4k > 144 fps at 1440p, not to mention 1080p(yuck !).


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I always wondered if ASICS really mattered.
> 
> Saw so many cases where lower Asics numbered card was the better one....


It doesn't matter, mostly or often ASIC means on GPUs the amount of leakage not the actual chip quality or ability to run higher clocks or anything. High ASIC low leakage, lower losses of power, but having the opposite has it's advantages as well, there is no clean win here.

Marketing wise they could and I think they sometimes are like EVGA selling people high ASIC cards even though they don't say what it really means only because people always want the higher number lol More clock, more voltage, more power, more connectors, more cooling, more ASIC what ever that means, ...

The only thing worth paying for in GPUs is a well designed PCB with decent VRMs and cooling. After that should come if you want to OC it yourself or you want to buy one of the factory OCed cards.

---
AngEvil that 1440p/144Hz is lost on you, give it to me







60 vs 120Hz for me is like night and day.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngEviL*
> 
> Each to their own. To me what immerses most than anything is graphics, and seeing pixels is a big distraction for me. I prefer to play at 40 fps than at 1440p at 90 fps, actually, i don't think i would want to drop the resolution below 4k in any scenario. I played on a 144hz monitor, and i liked the extra smoothness, but it wasn't a big deal for me, 60 hz feels smooth enough.
> 
> Sure, i feel it every time when fps drops below 50, but i wouldnt want to lower the resolution, jaggies and lack of clarity are worse things for me. I also have my older 1440p monitor, and I can spot the difference in clarity right away between the two.
> 
> In all new games with beautiful graphics i often stand still do admire the scenery, the game could be running at 1 fps then, and i wouldn't care. A single gorgeous view at 4k > 144 fps at 1440p, not to mention 1080p(yuck !).


1 fps a bit extreme









Prefer [email protected] GSync any day


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> It doesn't matter, mostly or often ASIC means on GPUs the amount of leakage not the actual chip quality or ability to run higher clocks or anything. High ASIC low leakage, lower losses of power, but having the opposite has it's advantages as well, there is no clean win here.
> 
> Marketing wise they could and I think they sometimes are like EVGA selling people high ASIC cards even though they don't say what it really means only because people always want the higher number lol More clock, more voltage, more power, more connectors, more cooling, more ASIC what ever that means, ...
> 
> The only thing worth paying for in GPUs is a well designed PCB with decent VRMs and cooling. After that should come if you want to OC it yourself or you want to buy one of the factory OCed cards.
> 
> ---
> AngEvil that 1440p/144Hz is lost on you, give it to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60 vs 120Hz for me is like night and day.


True i had a G1 high ASIC terrible coile whine...My current one has only 70% no coile whine and over clocks quite good as well


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BURGER4life*
> 
> Someone with GPUz 0.8.3 got high readings, while one with GPUz 0.8.8 says it's not supported on that card.
> Will have to wait for an update to get accurate numbers.


Well I just installed ver 0.8.3 and my cards asic is 96.2% apparently, when running the latest version of GPU-Z it just says that Asic isn't supported on this card.


----------



## alpsie

Anyone recon a 2500k oc to 4,5 would bottleneck one of these cards, not the founder edition but the other ones?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie*
> 
> Anyone recon a 2500k oc to 4,5 would bottleneck one of these cards, not the founder edition but the other ones?


Already covered lots of times.

Take a look here - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frNjT5R5XI4


----------



## hawker-gb

As I suspect, 900 euro in my country.
For midrange,lol.

Xperia Z5 via Tapatalk


----------



## solarcycle24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Still isn't looking like the AIB cards are going to add any OC potential. Needs a bios mod. Nvidia clocked the piss out of these cards to get them to beat big Maxwell...


That's my biggest concern. If these cards are all overclocking like the Funny Edition then I don't understand all these variants. I'm holding off till I see some 2.2ghz+ underwater clock cards.


----------



## BillOhio

So you'll have to unlock a bios (which I'll never do) to add voltage which is what'll make the second power connector relevant? If that's the case then I'm definitely leaning towards a 1 connector card for the sake of less cable in my case.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> As I suspect, 900 euro in my country.
> For midrange the best card on the market,lol.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> As I suspect, 900 euro in my country.
> For midrange the best card on the market,lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed that for you.
Click to expand...

Best?
For how long? Month?
And then price will stumble down.

Yes,midrange. 900 euros.
Thanks but no thanks.

Xperia Z5 via Tapatalk


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Still isn't looking like the AIB cards are going to add any OC potential. Needs a bios mod. Nvidia clocked the piss out of these cards to get them to beat big Maxwell...


YAY we agree on something lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Still waiting for 2.4-2.5GHz overclocks. I think then 1080 will become interesting.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Still waiting for 2.4-2.5GHz overclocks. I think then 1080 will become interesting.


So when does clocking higher and higher mean better scaling lol. If anything it''s another minor improvement. No one here is getting 2.4 to 2.5 without some serious cooling.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> So when does clocking higher and higher mean better scaling lol. If anything it''s another minor improvement. No one here is getting 2.4 to 2.5 without some serious cooling.


And some non reference pcb's with no power limits


----------



## JackCY

You know someone just solder on one of those addin VRM cards to a 1080 while LN2 cooling it and show us those impossible 2.5GHz that people want on air lol
I'm sure those extra 3fps over an air OC are going to be so worth it.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Gamers does not play on 4k 60hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamers plays on 1440p 144hz+ and 3440x1440 @100hz


yes whole 1% of them. actual real world gamers play at 1080p 60hz with GTX970 and 2500K.

it's easy to spend too much time on this forum and imagine every else is also running dual TitanX with 5960X and so on.


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> So you'll have to unlock a bios (which I'll never do) to add voltage which is what'll make the second power connector relevant? If that's the case then I'm definitely leaning towards a 1 connector card for the sake of less cable in my case.


Was thinking the same myself and was about to cancel my Asus strix. Then I remembered that I also wanted the Strix for the dual HDMI outputs, because I preferred the aesthetics over all the other monstrosities, because of the PWM case fan outputs on the card and because I don't have to install the 6pin power connecter if it turns out I don't need it.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> yes whole 1% of them. actual real world gamers play at 1080p 60hz with GTX970 and 2500K.
> 
> it's easy to spend too much time on this forum and imagine every else is also running dual TitanX with 5960X and so on.


This metric gets tossed around so much. It's the same one percent that buy the latest gpus or the same one percent that get 4k and 2k displays. One percent of a very conservative 1 million gpus sold is still 10,000 users.

Edit - I was actually able to find some statistics. In 2014 NVidia pushed out a little over 7 million gpus. That makes the arbitrary 1 percent around 70,000 users.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/8446/the-state-of-pc-graphics-sales-q2-2014


----------



## iLeakStuff

Asus STRIX 1080 runs at 2025MHz on stock clocks and scores 11 000 in Firetrike Extreme
It max out at 63C at 40% RPM speed. Very impressive!



Comparison with older GPUs


----------



## Thetbrett

always exciting to see new cards, all this talk of the ti variant is more exciting. Still can't afford either


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> ... because of the PWM case fan outputs on the card and *because I don't have to install the 6pin power connecter if it turns out I don't need it.*


I would not recommend doing that. Seriously?







If you have an 8-pin and 6-pin then plug them both in.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I would not recommend doing that. Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have an 8-pin and 6-pin then plug them both in.


Unless it works like the 290x Lightning I think he'll have to. Unless this is what Pascal is doing?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Unless it works like the 290x Lightning I think he'll have to. Unless this is what Pascal is doing?


ASUS Strix is 8+6 pin with custom PCB and higher TDP than ref 1080.


----------



## iARDAs

I'm sorry but was this shared?



stock clock of 1.84GHZ


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Asus STRIX 1080 runs at 2025MHz on stock clocks and scores 11 000 in Firetrike Extreme
> It max out at 63C at 40% RPM speed. Very impressive!
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison with older GPUs


I think what's most impressive is the temps.
Wish we knew what sort of overclocking headroom there was...

My Gigabyte GTX1080FE @ 2076Boost (+180Core, +575 mem)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12204127?


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> It doesn't matter, mostly or often ASIC means on GPUs the amount of leakage not the actual chip quality or ability to run higher clocks or anything. High ASIC low leakage, lower losses of power, but having the opposite has it's advantages as well, there is no clean win here.
> 
> Marketing wise they could and I think they sometimes are like EVGA selling people high ASIC cards even though they don't say what it really means only because people always want the higher number lol More clock, more voltage, more power, more connectors, more cooling, more ASIC what ever that means, ...
> 
> The only thing worth paying for in GPUs is a well designed PCB with decent VRMs and cooling. After that should come if you want to OC it yourself or you want to buy one of the factory OCed cards.
> 
> ---
> AngEvil that 1440p/144Hz is lost on you, give it to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60 vs 120Hz for me is like night and day.


Higher ASIC means less volts at stock but also a higher leakage, so when you start pushing more volts through the card it'll crap out earlier.

Low ASIC is the exact opposite, and is much more preferable if you're overvolting, as long as temperatures are under control. As I said in an earlier post, 780 Ti Kingpin cards were binned for low ASICs for precisely this reason.

So if those 90%+ ASIC numbers are real, well expect very little voltage scaling on air/water.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> My Gigabyte GTX1080FE @ 2076Boost (+180Core, +575 mem)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12204127?


Crossfire R9 290 for reference.


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Higher ASIC means less volts at stock but also a higher leakage, so when you start pushing more volts through the card it'll crap out earlier.
> 
> Low ASIC is the exact opposite, and is much more preferable if you're overvolting, as long as temperatures are under control. As I said in an earlier post, 780 Ti Kingpin cards were binned for low ASICs for precisely this reason.
> 
> So if those 90%+ ASIC numbers are real, well expect very little voltage scaling on air/water.


Wait, then why higher ASIC 980 Ti Kingpins were more expensive last time i checked?


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> I think what's most impressive is the temps.
> Wish we knew what sort of overclocking headroom there was...
> 
> My Gigabyte GTX1080FE @ 2076Boost (+180Core, +575 mem)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12204127?


Nice.









Is that the highest overclock you managed?
Tried increasing TDP and running faster fanspeeds?


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the highest overclock you managed?
> Tried increasing TDP and running faster fanspeeds?


There is still some juice left, especially on the memory side.
That was at 100% fanspeed, Temps never went higher then 60c during the 3D mark runs.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> Wait, then why higher ASIC 980 Ti Kingpins were more expensive last time i checked?


Kingpin has a _very_ long post on this subject: http://www.overclock.net/t/1565834/evga-com-evga-to-offer-ability-to-purchase-980ti-kinpin-cards-by-asic/120_30#post_24201543

But the tl;dr version is: Maxwell does not voltage scale on air/water, so the card that runs the lowest stock voltage (high ASIC) are the ones that can overclock the most on stock voltage and thus more desirable.


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Kingpin has a _very_ long post on this subject: http://www.overclock.net/t/1565834/evga-com-evga-to-offer-ability-to-purchase-980ti-kinpin-cards-by-asic/120_30#post_24201543
> 
> But the tl;dr version is: Maxwell does not voltage scale on air/water, so the card that runs the lowest stock voltage (high ASIC) are the ones that can overclock the most on stock voltage and thus more desirable.


So, if i understood his explanation right and these ASIC scores are not some gpu-z glitch:

A) these cards won't go much higher on air/water than 2100ish. Period.

B) these cards are ridiculous ln2 overclockers.

Now i am definitely hyped for first ln2 results.


----------



## magnek

Pretty much. Although I'd guess the air/water ceiling is a bit higher, probably somewhere in the 2200-2300 region.


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Pretty much. Although I'd guess the air/water ceiling is a bit higher, probably somewhere in the 2200-2300 region.


"Much" was used for a reason, 2300 from 2100 is like under 10% difference.


----------



## magnek

lol goddamn semantics


----------



## Krgwow

eVGA FTW being at 769€ on EVGA EU, in my country FE at 799€, whats the chance of Classified and/or Kingpin costs below 850€?


----------



## Zaor

Don't know if posted.Dissecting the card and cooler analysis.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv_B-zc0kcE


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Asus STRIX 1080 runs at 2025MHz on stock clocks and scores 11 000 in Firetrike Extreme
> It max out at 63C at 40% RPM speed. Very impressive!


Its FS.. it pushes the card hard for 1 or 2 minutes three times with breaks in between. I want to see a hour long gaming session with 2ghz speeds. Its no different as seeing the nvidia presentation with the card at 2.1ghz and no load.. You tried the same claim with the jaytwocents screenshot and if you watch the video, he is running the card for 15 seconds and then stops it...


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Its FS.. it pushes the card hard for 1 or 2 minutes three times with breaks in between. I want to see a hour long gaming session with 2ghz speeds. Its no different as seeing the nvidia presentation with the card at 2.1ghz and no load.. You tried the same claim with the jaytwocents screenshot and if you watch the video, he is running the card for 15 seconds and then stops it...


I "tried" the same?
Can you not read? I specifically said it was temps and scores of a Firestrike benchmark. I didnt say it was a test in gaming was I?

Unless you have something better to post, please stop complaining


----------



## looniam




----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaor*
> 
> Don't know if posted.Dissecting the card and cooler analysis.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv_B-zc0kcE


Hmm that does look pretty nice. The cooler looks better than the one on the EVGA FTW, may have to switch orders.


----------



## Zaor

Ileakstuff beat me to the punch.I should follow the thread more regularly but there is a lot of negativity between members and rising tensions.Maybe when price becomes normal especially for europeans and everyone is rocking one in his case posting benchmarks,all will be friends again ...until the Ti/Vega arrives


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hmm that does look pretty nice. The cooler looks better than the one on the EVGA FTW, may have to switch orders.


Yeah it does look better.


----------



## DIYDeath

Anyone know when the strix hits markets? Normally I go for EVGA but that cooler with the 3 fans might be a better idea.


----------



## Krgwow

But Strix being 8+6 would be a problem with higher overclocks? and eVGA FTW despite being 8+8 also have dual bios....

If i have to choose i would probably go with FTW version


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> But Strix being 8+6 would be a problem with higher overclocks? and eVGA FTW despite being 8+8 also have dual bios....
> 
> If i have to choose i would probably go with FTW version


We don't know yet. During the Maxwell years Asus had better microBIOS making the Strix 980s the better buy overall from other manufactures.

This time around with Pascal we're still at the beginning so we're all gonna have to wait and see.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> But Strix being 8+6 would be a problem with higher overclocks? and eVGA FTW despite being 8+8 also have dual bios....
> 
> If i have to choose i would probably go with FTW version


Dual bios should only matter if for some reason you need to default to the factory bios. Which usually means you're being unsafe with your OC'ing practices. Just increase by +25 increments until you have artifacting, then back the OC off by 25 to get rid of the artifacting. Poof, you're safe unless you're messing with the voltage limitations, which is the only time I can see dual bios being useful. Not to talk you out of a FTW purchase. For all I know you're gonna be overvolting past the bios limitations.


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Dual bios should only matter if for some reason you need to default to the factory bios. Which usually means you're being unsafe with your OC'ing practices. Just increase by +25 increments until you have artifacting, then back the OC off by 25 to get rid of the artifacting. Poof, you're safe unless you're messing with the voltage limitations, which is the only time I can see dual bios being useful. Not to talk you out of a FTW purchase. For all I know you're gonna be overvolting past the bios limitations.


yea, always change my BIOS to those unlimited ones, here in OCN
8+6 would be a problem i guess...


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> yea, always change my BIOS to those unlimited ones, here in OCN
> 8+6 would be a problem i guess...


Living on the edge with your $700-$1000 purchases I see. xD


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> We don't know yet. During the Maxwell years Asus had better microBIOS making the Strix 980s the better buy overall from other manufactures.
> 
> This time around with Pascal we're still at the beginning so we're all gonna have to wait and see.


I've heard the best versions of 980 Ti was G1, Gigabyte Xtreme....


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Dual bios should only matter if for some reason you need to default to the factory bios. Which usually means you're being unsafe with your OC'ing practices. Just increase by +25 increments until you have artifacting, then back the OC off by 25 to get rid of the artifacting. Poof, you're safe unless you're messing with the voltage limitations, which is the only time I can see dual bios being useful. Not to talk you out of a FTW purchase. For all I know you're gonna be overvolting past the bios limitations.


usually?

nope. dual bios is great to use one for gaming then the other for benching; *no need to push the card hard all the time.*


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Living on the edge with your $700-$1000 purchases I see. xD


These things don't really appreciate in value anyways so why the hell not


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> But Strix being 8+6 would be a problem with higher overclocks? and eVGA FTW despite being 8+8 also have dual bios....
> 
> If i have to choose i would probably go with FTW version


The Strix can easily pull 325+ watts when you include the PCI-E power. The limiting factor will almost certainly be silicon lottery. I would not worry too much about the 6-pin. (unless you're an LN2 bencher)


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Living on the edge with your $700-$1000 purchases I see. xD


Payed 615 € on my GTX 980 G1, use a modified BIOS that unlock the limit of my vddc from 1.500 to 1.750
Used the card like this for 1 year until i put to sale, no problems at all


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> These things don't really appreciate in value anyways so why the hell not


Exactly, there are only so many GPU coin mining phenomena to occur, and Nvidia missed that boat due to compute performance.


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The Strix can easily pull 325+ watts when you include the PCI-E power. The limiting factor will almost certainly be silicon lottery. I would not worry too much about the 6-pin. (unless you're an LN2 bencher)


I think between all those brands, eVGA(SSC and maybe FTW), Strix, MSI Gaming, G1, Palit, etc... the only factor that really matters is the silicon lottery, right?
The only way that you can at least ALMOST guarantee a decent overclock(IMO) is buying expansive versions... HOF, Lightning, Kingpin, Classified, etc...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> I think between all those brands, eVGA(SSC and maybe FTW), Strix, MSI Gaming, G1, Palit, etc... the only factor that really matters is the silicon lottery, right?
> The only way that you can at least ALMOST guarantee a decent overclock(IMO) is buying expansive versions... HOF, Lightning, Kingpin, Classified, etc...


I would stay away from anything with a single 8-pin and a shoddy cooler, if you want a decent OC. You'll still need to win the lottery if your goal is an awesome OC.


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I would stay away from anything with a single 8-pin and a shoddy cooler, if you want a decent OC. You'll still need to win the lottery if your goal is an awesome OC.


then people should look more into iChill one, always heard that is the best air cooler in the market but never saw almost anyone buying it, don't know the reason tough

edit: ok, the reason should be because almost aways they have awful cooler design


----------



## iLeakStuff

Zotac PGF GTX 1080 ladies and gentlemen
Count them


----------



## magnek

*cough*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Oh wow I just saw this new ZOTAC PGF 1080, look at the height of the PCB and the power section!


----------



## iLeakStuff

Hard to keep track of everything in this thread.
Page 407 lol


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> I think between all those brands, eVGA(SSC and maybe FTW), Strix, MSI Gaming, G1, Palit, etc... the only factor that really matters is the silicon lottery, right?


Wrong.

The one with the most RGB will always wins.


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Zotac PGF GTX 1080 ladies and gentlemen
> Count them





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






>






That looks like a lightning type card... /reaches for wallet...must resist...


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> The one with the most RGB will always win.


This is the sad truth.

(well win when it comes to Joe Average type gamers anyway)


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> 
> That looks like a lightning type card... /reaches for wallet...must resist...


A little more pictures here if you havent seen it yet
http://imgur.com/a/3eZeR


----------



## CallsignVega

I think the whole 8+8 vs 8+6 is moot with anything on air or water. You will not be needing 8+8. The biggest takeaway is you just need something above a single 8-pin.


----------



## BillOhio

I like the look of this thing, and the 980Ti version was well reviewed. Unless the 1080 version gets slammed in reviews I can see myself 'possibly' going with one of these. I shouldn't need a massive OC as I'm not on 4K so I don't mind the single 8 pin. Actually, like I've said, I think I'd prefer a single 8 pin. I'm in no hurry and will wait until all the brands have had a chance to release their cards (looking at you Gigabyte) and see what the reviews and and OCN comments are.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I think the whole 8+8 vs 8+6 is moot with anything on air or water. You will not be needing 8+8. The biggest takeaway is you just need something above a single 8-pin.


Classified and the Kingpin and most likely if MSI does a Lightning will all likely go 8+8. Which again like you said is moot unless we're going sub zero.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Hard to keep track of everything in this thread.
> Page 407 lol


You're doing it wrong, this is only page 41!


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> eVGA FTW being at 769€ on EVGA EU, in my country FE at 799€, whats the chance of Classified and/or Kingpin costs below 850€?


What's the chance of them actually selling the cards at the MSRP of $599 and not overcharging by 25% and making the cards cost $850-900 instead when selling them in EUR?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Zotac PGF GTX 1080 ladies and gentlemen
> Count them


And people complained about AMD cards being power hogs lol
Look at that power insanity.


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> What's the chance of them actually selling the cards at the MSRP of $599 and not overcharging by 25% and making the cards cost $850-900 instead when selling them in EUR?


it's because of IVA
Classified or Kingpin for 900 US$ would be 810€, would be awesome









if you look at GTX 980 Ti, Classy costs 10 US$ more then the FTW version


----------



## Krgwow

sorry for the question, but what is the Zotac PGF version?
it's the high end card by Zotac now?

then would be Zotac AMP!, AMP! EXTREME and now PGF?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> The one with the most RGB will always wins.


Actually in the case of the 1080, I think the Fail Edition is the biggest winner, especially at that price point...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Really not liking the trend of RGB, coolers with angles and fins etc etc. Why cant someone make something that looks nice. Just look at Sapphire coolers. They look so nice.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> And people complained about AMD cards being power hogs lol
> Look at that power insanity.


don't you get how fanboys work? when an AMD card draws 300W it's polluting the earth and functioning as a space heater. When an nvidia card draws 300W "only non-gamers and treehuggers care about that stuff", "performance trumps all!" and "that's the whining of a loser"

power draw matters if the AMD card outperforms the nvidia card. AND THEN it matters if the AMD card doesn't and still draws more power. But if the nvidia card is top dog and draws the most power that's just "balls to the wall awesome! take my life savings now!!!!!!!!!"

don't get me wrong, team red fanboys work like this too. It's fanboys in general i have issues with.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> What's the chance of them actually selling the cards at the MSRP of $599 and not overcharging by 25% and making the cards cost $850-900 instead when selling them in EUR?
> 
> 
> 
> it's because of IVA
> Classified or Kingpin for 900 US$ would be 810€, would be awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you look at GTX 980 Ti, Classy costs 10 US$ more then the FTW version
Click to expand...

don't look at prices TODAY of what was released.

evga had both a blower and ACX for msrp ($649)

a SC edition both blower and ACX for $20 more ($669)

a SC+ ACX (difference was a backplate) for $30 more ($679)

and Classified for $50 more ($699)

the FTW was originally $20 less than the classy ($679)

and all cards but classy and FTW were reference PCBs including the hybrid; which i didn't price along with the KP,


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> And people complained about AMD cards being power hogs lol
> Look at that power insanity.
> 
> 
> 
> don't you get how fanboys work? when an AMD card draws 300W it's polluting the earth and functioning as a space heater. When an nvidia card draws 300W "only non-gamers and treehuggers care about that stuff", "performance trumps all!" and "that's the whining of a loser"
Click to expand...

There's a fundamental difference. Back when the 290X was released, it was competing directly against Nvidia cards at much higher power draw. With the 1080, its 180W power envelope at stock is already surpassing every other alternative on the market. The ability to take it further only strengthens its lead.

So, no, it's not the same thing.


----------



## DotNetApp

Dunno if it already got posted here but Der 8auer (extreme overclocker in Germany) couldnt get the 1080 over 2,5gz (with ln2) he had the Asus strix custome design and even an extrem custome Design with extern power board with 16+2+1 phases.
So the 2,5ghz on water dream seems to be dead.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> Dunno if it already got posted here but Der 8auer (extreme overclocker in Germany) couldnt get the 1080 over 2,5gz (with ln2) he had the Asus strix custome design and even an extrem custome Design with extern power board with 16+2+1 phases.
> So the 2,5ghz on water dream seems to be dead.


How far did he go?


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How far did he go?


He couldnt even reach 2,5ghz due to voltage lock around 1,25v even with custom bios from nvidia they couldnt overcome the 1,25v (the card gets over 1,25v very unstable).
But he wrote in the forum that they found a way but he cant tell actually more i will update you guys when there is something new but after all this shows that on water 2,3 ghz will be the limit.

Der8auer also wrote that he is dissapointed in the view of an extreme overclocker his gtx980 ti clocked to 2,2ghz has much more perfomance than his 1080 with around 2,4-2,5ghz.

EDIT: He also wrote that this doesnt mean that its impossible to reach 2,5ghz or even a bit higher with ln2 becaus maybe he just got some bad oc gpu´s but i still guess its a nice indicator.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> He couldnt even reach 2,5ghz due to voltage lock around 1,25v even with custom bios from nvidia they couldnt overcome the 1,25v (the card gets over 1,25v very unstable).
> But he wrote in the forum that they found a way but he cant tell actually more i will update you guys when there is something new but after all this shows that on water 2,3 ghz will be the limit.
> 
> Der8auer also wrote that he is dissapointed in the view of an extreme overclocker his gtx980 ti clocked to 2,2ghz has much more perfomance than his 1080 with around 2,4-2,5ghz.
> 
> EDIT: He also wrote that this doesnt mean that its impossible to reach 2,5ghz or even a bit higher with ln2 becaus maybe he just got some bad oc gpu´s but i still guess its a nice indicator.


So 1080s are not going to break records?


----------



## NYU87

Look at all the haters. If people want to spend *their* money to buy a FE edition or what not, why do you people care? Seems like some have jealousy issues.


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So 1080s are not going to break records?


Yea it seems so that the 1080 cant break records.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> He couldnt even reach 2,5ghz due to voltage lock around 1,25v even with custom bios from nvidia they couldnt overcome the 1,25v (the card gets over 1,25v very unstable).
> But he wrote in the forum that they found a way but he cant tell actually more i will update you guys when there is something new but after all this shows that on water 2,3 ghz will be the limit.
> 
> Der8auer also wrote that he is dissapointed in the view of an extreme overclocker his gtx980 ti clocked to 2,2ghz has much more perfomance than his 1080 with around 2,4-2,5ghz.
> 
> EDIT: He also wrote that this doesnt mean that its impossible to reach 2,5ghz or even a bit higher with ln2 becaus maybe he just got some bad oc gpu´s but i still guess its a nice indicator.


Did he release some performance figures? After seeing gamersnexus watercooling results... there's very little extra performance above 2050Mhz anyway.

...this is where I expect the 1080Ti will remove the 1080 bottlenecks, such as memory bandwidth and allow it to scale with OC like the 980Ti/Titan


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYU87*
> 
> Look at all the haters. If people want to spend *their* money to buy a FE edition or whatnot, why do you care? Seems like some users here have some jealously issues.


We all want cards and fast cards. If a large enough group of people are ok buying $700 GPUs that should be for much less we the "plebeians" are effected. You know the Titan Z? I want every card over $500 to have the same fate.


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> Did he release some performance figures? After seeing gamersnexus watercooling results... there's very little extra performance above 2050Mhz anyway.
> 
> ...this is where I expect the 1080Ti will remove the 1080 bottlenecks, such as memory bandwidth and allow it to scale with OC like the 980Ti/Titan


No he didnt posted perfomance figures but he is very trusted he is holding some world records in overclocking(but mostly cpu you can google it).


----------



## NYU87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> We all want cards and fast cards. If a large enough group of people are ok buying $700 GPUs that should be for much less we the "plebeians" are effected. You know the Titan Z? I want every card over $500 to have the same fate.


That's called entitlement.

You can wait a few weeks to buy the non FE edition. Don't have to insult people.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYU87*
> 
> That's called entitlement.
> 
> You can wait a few weeks to buy the non FE edition. Don't have to insult people.


FE is not the problem lol. $100 on-top of a $599 overpriced card does not change much.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYU87*
> 
> That's called entitlement.
> 
> You can wait a few weeks to buy the non FE edition. Don't have to insult people.


No one is insulting anybody here, but you have to admit, those buying FE are pretty damn impulsive. They're paying MORE for LESS, just to get it now. Just sayin'...


----------



## NYU87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> No one is insulting anybody here, but you have to admit, those buying FE are pretty damn impulsive. They're paying MORE for LESS, just to get it now. Just sayin'...


No I like to think people who are buying FE editions are benefit to me because these are the same users who are posting unbiased benches in the 1080 club here on OCN against Titans, Tis, 980s, stock, OCed and others. Gives me a good idea when I pick up a Strix when it's out.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYU87*
> 
> No I like to think people who are buying FE editions are benefit to me because these are the same users who are posting unbiased benches in the 1080 club here on OCN against Titans, Tis, 980s, stock, OCed and others. Gives me a good idea when I pick up a Strix when it's out.


The thing is that most people at OCN get a pass because they use cards more then just gaming.


----------



## CallsignVega

I'd expect the same for the US:

_Hi guys

I will do my best before I hit the sack in Taiwan.

Roughly here is how I see first stocks hitting the UK.

SC - 9th/10th June
FTW - 16th/17th June.
Classified - End of June
Hybrid/Hydro Copper - Early July.

I am afraid I can only be vague at this stage but we are doing all we can. There is more Founders Edition on the way already in strong numbers and will land during this week. Please do not take these dates as gospel but I hope a decent guide for you.

Thanks
Ben - EVGA_


----------



## bigjdubb

So it's looking like 2.1ghz may turn out to be the performance sweet spot for this card. It's looking like the amount of effort increases while the performance gain diminishes beyond that point.


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I'd expect the same for the US:
> 
> _Hi guys
> 
> I will do my best before I hit the sack in Taiwan.
> 
> Roughly here is how I see first stocks hitting the UK.
> 
> SC - 9th/10th June
> FTW - 16th/17th June.
> Classified - End of June
> Hybrid/Hydro Copper - Early July.
> 
> I am afraid I can only be vague at this stage but we are doing all we can. There is more Founders Edition on the way already in strong numbers and will land during this week. Please do not take these dates as gospel but I hope a decent guide for you.
> 
> Thanks
> Ben - EVGA_


end of June on UK, early July on my country... oh god...
well, at least i know for sure that i will have the money to buy it, but it sucks wait for so long


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> So it's looking like 2.1ghz may turn out to be the performance sweet spot for this card. It's looking like the amount of effort increases while the performance gain diminishes beyond that point.


Yes, 2.1GHz 1080 is the 1450MHz common 980 TI I'm thinking.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Zotac PGF GTX 1080 ladies and gentlemen
> Count them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Front view:



EVGA Classy:



Galax HOF:



MSI Armor:



Asus STRIX:



source


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> He couldnt even reach 2,5ghz due to voltage lock around 1,25v even with custom bios from nvidia they couldnt overcome the 1,25v (the card gets over 1,25v very unstable).
> But he wrote in the forum that they found a way but he cant tell actually more i will update you guys when there is something new but after all this shows that on water 2,3 ghz will be the limit.
> 
> Der8auer also wrote that he is dissapointed in the view of an extreme overclocker his gtx980 ti clocked to 2,2ghz has much more perfomance than his 1080 with around 2,4-2,5ghz.
> 
> EDIT: He also wrote that this doesnt mean that its impossible to reach 2,5ghz or even a bit higher with ln2 becaus maybe he just got some bad oc gpu´s but i still guess its a nice indicator.


Sounds like Maxwell voltage scaling all over again, but even worse.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yes, 2.1GHz 1080 is the 1450MHz common 980 TI I'm thinking.


Any guess as to whether or not we're really gonna need a second power connector, 8 or 6 pin, to get to 2.1 GHz? I had the impression we might not and I'm keeping an open eye on the cards with just 1 8 pin connector.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYU87*
> 
> That's called entitlement.
> 
> You can wait a few weeks to buy the non FE edition. Don't have to insult people.


To be fair, the FE is a pile of poop compared to the non FE cards, it's genuine gouging with the MSRP not being followed for a crappier product and sets a silly trend if people eat that nonsense up. To that end I hope people don't buy lots of FE cards because it'll send a clear message: don't pull this crap again.

So in that regard his comment makes sense, I too hope the FE edition cards will bomb like that abomination known as the Titan Z for the betterment of the industry, not because I don't want people to have a 1080 faster than me.


----------



## BillOhio

Rampant consumerism drives up prices. It's not an insult to say so, or to wish people would stop doing rampant consumerism and driving up prices.


----------



## SSJVegeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Any guess as to whether or not we're really gonna need a second power connector, 8 or 6 pin, to get to 2.1 GHz? I had the impression we might not and I'm keeping an open eye on the cards with just 1 8 pin connector.


I'd like to know this too as the Gigabyte G1 1080 is a perfect fit for my case, an Air 240 (height restriction on GPU's) but has 1 8 pin connector.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Rampant consumerism drives up prices.


The entire premise of marketing is to get people to buy things they don't need/want...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

There's no evidence that the 1080 needs more than an 8pin to reach 2100MHz. Once the bios is modded for power limit and maybe more voltage, crank up the fans speed to 100%, we can see if the FE 1080 can surpass 2100MHz. We'll have to compare the FE card to a custom card with more than an 8pin power plug.

Like the 750 ti, the 6pin card compared to no pci-E plugs at all, overclocked better from what I've seen.

So far a couple of FE 1080s I've seen here have come close to 2100MHz without a bios mod. There is hope.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> There's no evidence that the 1080 needs more than an 8pin to reach 2100MHz. Once the bios is modded for power limit and maybe more voltage, crank up the fans speed to 100%, we can see if the FE 1080 can surpass 2100MHz. We'll have to compare the FE card to a custom card with more than an 8pin power plug.
> 
> Like the 750 ti, the 6pin card compared to no pci-E plugs at all, overclocked better from what I've seen.
> 
> So far a couple of FE 1080s I've seen here have come close to 2100MHz without a bios mod. There is hope.


8-Pin can pull more then 150W. So I do not think thats a limit. These cards are already hitting 2.1GHz from 1.5GHz of last gen. Its already far enough. Nvidia is not going to let 600-700MHz free boost from cards. The MHz OC is 1080 is same as older cards ~ 400MHz over Boost clock. % OC is lower though.


----------



## USlatin

All we actually know is that we CAN get more out of the core with better boards since pulling voltage from the VRAM does allow for a small core increase. How high remains to be seen.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Sounds like Maxwell voltage scaling all over again, but even worse.


Its funny, you and I speculated exactly this weeks before the card was even officially announced. Nvidia used all of the clock headroom for stock performance and there just isn't anything left in the tank. So much for all the custom cards adding tons and tons of OCing room as certain people have been assuring us for weeks. This card is looking like a much worse OCer than the 980 was...


----------



## BillOhio

I guess I game at "3K" (3440x 1440). From what I've seen in a couple of youtube clip I'll be able to hit 60+ FPS with a modest, if any, OC.

Also, I just got back from the new X_Men movie and it Sucked. (I'm not a hater, The Captain America/Avengers films have all been very good to great)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> All we actually know is that we CAN get more out of the core with better boards since pulling voltage from the VRAM does allow for a small core increase. How high remains to be seen.


Is it really worth getting those expensive 1080s for extra 50MHz OC? 100MHz OC is less then 5% increase in performance.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> There's no evidence that the 1080 needs more than an 8pin to reach 2100MHz. Once the bios is modded for power limit and maybe more voltage, crank up the fans speed to 100%, we can see if the FE 1080 can surpass 2100MHz. We'll have to compare the FE card to a custom card with more than an 8pin power plug.
> 
> Like the 750 ti, the 6pin card compared to no pci-E plugs at all, overclocked better from what I've seen.
> 
> So far a couple of FE 1080s I've seen here have come close to 2100MHz without a bios mod. There is hope.


The way its looking though getting over 2100MHz won't even matter as the card doesn't seem to scale very much actual performance with clocks over 2000MHz. All you'll get for your trouble is a lot of heat, fan noise and a number but not much more FPS...


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is it really worth getting those expensive 1080s for extra 50MHz OC? 100MHz OC is less then 5% increase in performance.


A lot of those cards, like the Strix, FTW, and Amp!, are cheaper than the FE.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So much for all the custom cards adding tons and tons of OCing room


Am starting to think this might be the case, that 'maybe' the extra power connector will get you an extra 50-100 MHz (or a bit more with LN2 or extreme options) at the expense of heat and noise as mentioned above. That G1 is starting to move to the top of my list after a few years with Windforce 7950 Crossfire.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is it really worth getting those expensive 1080s for extra 50MHz OC? 100MHz OC is less then 5% increase in performance.


Considering that anyone that is buying a GTX 1080 is willing to pay double the price for ~15% increase in performance, what are a few more bucks?


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> A lot of those cards, like the Strix, FTW, and Amp!, are cheaper than the FE.


But that's more a comment on the FE being overpriced than those other cards being a bargain, I think.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Am starting to think this might be the case, that 'maybe' the extra power connector will get you an extra 50-100 MHz (or a bit more with LN2 or extreme options) at the expense of heat and noise as mentioned above. That G1 is starting to move to the top of my list after a few years with Windforce 7950 Crossfire.


Well we have to wait until the guys around here actually get there hands on these cards to know for sure but based on the preliminary LN2 results I have been seeing this card may not even break the 980Ti records which is a disappointment. I think 2100MHz is basically like 1500MHz on the 980Ti and you won't see people going much over that on air or water no matter what they do with custom power and bios's...


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> But that's more a comment on the FE being overpriced than those other cards being a bargain, I think.


Sure it is, but you are still paying less for a better card, not more. A $619 Strix is a much better choice than a $699 FE.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Sure it is, but you are still paying less for a better card, not more. A $619 Strix is a much better choice than a $699 FE.


Define "better"? Its not looking promising that these AIB cards are actually going to add much if any OCing potential for air or water. For sub-zero sure, but almost nobody does that...


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> A lot of those cards, like the Strix, FTW, and Amp!, are cheaper than the FE.


And if you want a quiet card that exhaust out of the case you need to go Hybrid anyway so you get the best of all worlds


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Sure it is, but you are still paying less for a better card, not more.


That is the thought process that lead us to the current pricing dynamic... "Titan performance for only $699!!!"









Quote:


> GeForce GTX Titan is a lot like Intel's Core i7-3970X-a ridiculously fast piece of hardware sitting atop of a stack of alternatives that make a lot more sense. The GeForce GTX 780 is akin to Core i7-3930K. It's the option we'd recommend to more savvy power users.[/QUOTE]


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> That is the thought process that lead us to the current pricing dynamic... "Titan performance for only $699!!!"


Exactly, and the next titan will launch at $1,299. Why? Because it's the new king of gpus and nothing will be able to rival it's performance.

I think I'm just going to spend more on my motorcycles instead of gaming.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

True enough. The FE price is functioning exactly as Nvidia planned it to, making people think any card that costs less is an absolute bargain (and forgetting all about the supposed $599 MSRP in the process). Amazing the lengths people around here will go to justify anything Nvidia does even when the results are as underwhelming as they are with this 1080. Is it the highest performing card available at any price right now? Sure is, but just...


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Define "better"? Its not looking promising that these AIB cards are actually going to add much if any OCing potential for air or water. For sub-zero sure, but almost nobody does that...


Better cooling at the very least, which should lead to less throttling. Maybe better overclocking with the power, but that's yet to be seen. Still, hard to see how spending $80 less on a Strix is not "better".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> That is the thought process that lead us to the current pricing dynamic... "Titan performance for only $699!!!"


Roll your eyes all you want, but it's still a better choice than the alternative, if you are looking to buy a 1080. Don't want to spend that much, buy something else. We all want the 1080 to cost $99, but at some point it costs what it costs and all the complaining in the world isn't going to stop people that want one from buying one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> True enough. The FE price is functioning exactly as Nvidia planned it to, making people think any card that costs less is an absolute bargain (and forgetting all about the supposed $599 MSRP in the process). Amazing the lengths people around here will go to justify anything Nvidia does even when the results are as underwhelming as they are with this 1080. Is it the highest performing card available at any price right now? Sure is, but just...


Cards like the Strix and FTW have always been more than MSRP, and they still are. The FE didn't change anything about the price of those cards. A $619 Strix is still better than a FE even if it cost $599.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Better cooling at the very least, which should lead to less throttling. Maybe better overclocking with the power, but that's yet to be seen. Still, hard to see how spending $80 less on a Strix is not "better".
> Roll your eyes all you want, but it's still a better choice than the alternative, if you are looking to buy a 1080. Don't want to spend that much, buy something else. We all want the 1080 to cost $99, but at some point it costs what it costs and all the complaining in the world isn't going to stop people that want one from buying one.


That's part of the issue though, no alternative, at least for the near future. Nvidia can control the market and there's nothing you anyone can do if they want the best performance.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Define "better"? Its not looking promising that these AIB cards are actually going to add much if any OCing potential for air or water. For sub-zero sure, but almost nobody does that...


Better temps, better noise levels??? Better because it is cheaper?


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well we have to wait until the guys around here actually get there hands on these cards to know for sure but based on the preliminary LN2 results I have been seeing this card may not even break the 980Ti records which is a disappointment. I think 2100MHz is basically like 1500MHz on the 980Ti and you won't see people going much over that on air or water no matter what they do with custom power and bios's...


But ultimately, it's about FPS (and acceptable noise levels and for the price) to most of us. This card seems to take a larger than usual step up in that regard than some past generations, no?


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Better because it is cheaper?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Well the Strix and FTW cards have historically been two of the more mediocre of the "custom" cards, with each manufacturer always making better (and more expensive) customs like the Classified and the Matrix. Sure they are better than the Fanboy Edition but the FTW isn't even really significantly cheaper either...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well *the Strix and FTW cards have historically been two of the more mediocre of the "custom" cards*, with each manufacturer always making better (and more expensive) customs like the Classified and the Matrix. Sure they are better than the Fanboy Edition but the FTW isn't even really significantly cheaper either...


The Strix 980 (not the Ti) was an epic card.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Well, apparently the Strix 1080 might be a little less than epic even under ln2:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> Dunno if it already got posted here but Der 8auer (extreme overclocker in Germany) couldnt get the 1080 over 2,5gz (with ln2) he had the Asus strix custome design and even an extrem custome Design with extern power board with 16+2+1 phases.
> So the 2,5ghz on water dream seems to be dead.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> He couldnt even reach 2,5ghz due to voltage lock around 1,25v even with custom bios from nvidia they couldnt overcome the 1,25v (the card gets over 1,25v very unstable).
> But he wrote in the forum that they found a way but he cant tell actually more i will update you guys when there is something new but after all this shows that on water 2,3 ghz will be the limit.
> 
> Der8auer also wrote that he is dissapointed in the view of an extreme overclocker his gtx980 ti clocked to 2,2ghz has much more perfomance than his 1080 with around 2,4-2,5ghz.
> 
> EDIT: He also wrote that this doesnt mean that its impossible to reach 2,5ghz or even a bit higher with ln2 becaus maybe he just got some bad oc gpu´s but i still guess its a nice indicator.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well, apparently the Strix 1080 might be a little less than epic even under ln2:


Two words... Silicon Lottery. We can't draw conclusions from ONE sample.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The Strix 980 (not the Ti) was an epic card.


I was thinking the same thing about the 980 Strix. The bios was so good that people used it for other 980s!


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I was thinking the same thing about the 980 Strix. The bios was so good that people used it for other 980s!


Don't worry he's just been sprinkling salt everywhere that mentions GTX 1080 on the forums.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Two words... Silicon Lottery. We can't draw conclusions from ONE sample.


That's why I said "MIGHT be" in my post. A small sample size is all we have to go on right now but it fits with what I believe is a trend of poor OC headroom with the 1080. We will definitely know much more once people start getting cards in (but that won't be for a while as Nvidia has to milk all the Fanboy Edition buyers first).


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That's why I said "MIGHT be" in my post. A small sample size is all we have to go on right now but it fits with what I believe is a trend of poor OC headroom with the 1080. We will definitely know much more once people start getting cards in (but that won't be for a while as Nvidia has to milk all the Fanboy Edition buyers first).


Almost all reference card be it Nvidia or AMD will give you 24/7 OC potential. For example if you take FE and run 100% fan speed you will get 95%-100% of that cards speeds. Maybe a BIOS mod might unlock thing but you cant expect much. Same thing with my 290X. I found my MAX OC with Stock air cooler. What WC and better cooler give you is those speeds at 24/7 temps and noise.


----------



## BillOhio

Honestly, watching Jayz2cents getting 70 FPS on Doom at 4K without noticeable fan noise and saying that he did even better on BF4 ( 90 FPS I think it was) then I'm not to worried about overclocking. Games on my 3K monitor at 60/75MHz are going to look awesome on probably any 1080, though I'll never overspend for an FE.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Honestly, watching Jayz2cents getting 70 FPS on Doom at 4K without noticeable fan noise and saying that he did even better on BF4 ( 90 FPS I think it was) then I'm not to worried about overclocking. Games on my 3K monitor at 60/75MHz are going to look awesome on probably any 1080, though I'll never overspend for an FE.


I can run BF4 at 90 fps @ 4K for 3 years now. Doom also not very demanding. Let him try Witcher 3.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I can run BF4 at 90 fps @ 4K for 3 years now. Doom also not very demanding. Let him try Witcher 3.


BF4 at 90 FPS @ 4K on what? I'm not saying you can't do it, I'm just curious what hardware you are doing it on.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well we have to wait until the guys around here actually get there hands on these cards to know for sure but based on the preliminary LN2 results I have been seeing this card may not even break the 980Ti records which is a disappointment. I think 2100MHz is basically like 1500MHz on the 980Ti and you won't see people going much over that on air or water no matter what they do with custom power and bios's...


Right. Shrinking the die / going to a smaller process node doesn't magically add Cuda cores that aren't there. If the architectural improvements over Maxwell aren't there, that's about what we should expect.

Simply put, a less power hungry GPU with a ramped up clock to compensate for the lack of Cuda cores. Those will be coming in the next go around, after the 1080 buyers have long since fully enjoyed their temporary high.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Zotac PGF GTX 1080 ladies and gentlemen
> Count them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


They should have named it the ZFG instead.


----------



## The Robot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> They should have named it the ZFG instead.


Or BFG.


----------



## axiumone

So I'm wondering why there aren't any 1080 cards in the 3dmark hall of fame yet. Single or sli...


----------



## Olivon




----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> BF4 at 90 FPS @ 4K on what? I'm not saying you can't do it, I'm just curious what hardware you are doing it on.


That's not really the question you should be asking.

The person already told you the restitution so the question is with what effects on and off. And are we talking peak FPS or AVG FPS.


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> So I'm wondering why there aren't any 1080 cards in the 3dmark hall of fame yet. Single or sli...


You talking about 3D Mark?

FireStrike Ultra single card
http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+ultra+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu

My card position 24

Firestrike Extreme single card
http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu

My Card position 30

That's without putting in any effort.


----------



## Olivon

GTX 1070 review :

Power consumption


3DMark OC


~Titan X performance for ~ custom GTX 960 power consumption

http://www.clubic.com/carte-graphique/carte-graphique-nvidia/article-807190-5-test-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1070-pascal-gamers.html


----------



## mkclan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> GTX 1070 review :
> 
> Power consumption
> 
> 
> 3DMark OC
> 
> 
> ~Titan X performance for ~ custom GTX 960 power consumption
> 
> http://www.clubic.com/carte-graphique/carte-graphique-nvidia/article-807190-5-test-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1070-pascal-gamers.html


http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-960,4038-8.html
TH say little bit difrent GTX 960 power consumption.


----------



## i7monkey

Where do you fellow Canadians buy video cars from? Seems like living in the US is so much easier with a ton of selection and availability.

Ncix?

Canadacomputers?

Direct from Evga?

Then what?


----------



## airfathaaaaa

yeah buy evga
http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Founders-Graphics-08G-P4-6180-KR/dp/B01FWI6F08/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
lol


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> yeah buy evga
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Founders-Graphics-08G-P4-6180-KR/dp/B01FWI6F08/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
> lol


lolol look at the reviews...


----------



## Clockster

If anyone is interested..

i7 5930K @ 4.6Ghz Gigabyte GTX1080 FE @2101 Boost(+210)/ 5468 Mem (+460)

20 357 (Graphics Score 24 477)
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8613682

10 861 (Graphics Score 11 637)
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8613770

5 798 (Graphics Score 5 745)
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8613612


----------



## Kielon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> If anyone is interested..
> 
> i7 5930K @ 4.6Ghz Gigabyte GTX1080 FE @2101 Boost(+210)/ 5468 Mem (+460)
> 
> 20 357 (Graphics Score 24 477)
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8613682
> 
> 10 861 (Graphics Score 11 637)
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8613770
> 
> 5 798 (Graphics Score 5 745)
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8613612


Reference, air-cooled just behind GALAX GOC 2015 Qualifier's guys...wow (+rep)


----------



## lolfail9001

So, apparently all LN2 hype is done for once i remember the fact that there's this weird 1.25V limit on this card, and it simply refuses to work above it.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Where do you fellow Canadians buy video cars from? Seems like living in the US is so much easier with a ton of selection and availability.
> 
> Ncix?
> 
> Canadacomputers?
> 
> Direct from Evga?
> 
> Then what?


NCIX, Newegg or Memoryexpress.

I have ordered from evga before as well.

I never order from the egg when it's new card release because they ship from Cali and it takes over a week even with express shipping.

EVGA does a high level UPS shipping that is expensive but you always have it in two days from Cali.

In the past they have been cheaper because of the exchange but not right now. Memoryexpress prices are right on the XE.com exchange rate.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> BF4 at 90 FPS @ 4K on what? I'm not saying you can't do it, I'm just curious what hardware you are doing it on.


2 x 290X OCed. CFX scaling is like 100%.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## carlhil2

Best deal ever if you can get it at $500? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nividia-GTX-Titan-X-SLI-EK-Watrercooled-Pair-/272257214500?hash=item3f63cb6824:g:H28AAOSwY0lXSdCt


----------



## axiumone

6 days left on the auction...


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Best deal ever if you can get it at $500? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nividia-GTX-Titan-X-SLI-EK-Watrercooled-Pair-/272257214500?hash=item3f63cb6824:g:H28AAOSwY0lXSdCt


No wonder he's selling for so cheap, that stupid CSQ block and its stupid circles!


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Best deal ever if you can get it at $500? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nividia-GTX-Titan-X-SLI-EK-Watrercooled-Pair-/272257214500?hash=item3f63cb6824:g:H28AAOSwY0lXSdCt


LOL good luck even getting it for under 1 grand
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> No wonder he's selling for so cheap, that stupid CSQ block and its stupid circles!


It's called an auction, he hadn't set a price...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> LOL good luck even getting it for under 1 grand
> It's called an auction, he hadn't set a price...


Yeah, right? I was going to put in a $500 bid, it would be a waste of time though....still don't get it though, what is it that SLI Titan X isn't handling for dude? boss setup til big pascal...


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Yeah, right? I was going to put in a $500 bid, it would be a waste of time though....still don't get it though, what is it that SLI Titan X isn't handling for dude? boss setup til big pascal...


Pretty much. Based on recent sales, they will sell for about 1300-1450


----------



## GHADthc

Theres a guy who frequents here, TCO or something like that, listing his 3x Titan X`s with nickel back plates and polished CSQ blocks (and triple terminal) for a starting bid of $1400 atm. Edit: Actually..I think they just took heavy inspiration from TheCatiusOne`s build...


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> LOL good luck even getting it for under 1 grand
> It's called an auction, he hadn't set a price...


It's called a joke mate


----------



## carlhil2

First 1080 that I saw break 24G in Firestrike.. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8613682


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> First 1080 that I saw break 24G in Firestrike.. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8613682


Clockster's scores:

*http://www.overclock.net/t/1600401/various-gtx-1080-reviews/4140#post_25206561*


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*


Not impressive really. After OC the difference will be much smaller.


----------



## CallsignVega

_Scotty

We will have waterblocks for the ref, FTW and Classified cards dont worry, all will be revealed soon but as you may have seen we are not using EK.

Ben - EVGA_


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> _Scotty
> 
> We will have waterblocks for the ref, FTW and Classified cards dont worry, all will be revealed soon but as you may have seen we are not using EK.
> 
> Ben - EVGA_


What does eVGA use? Koolance?


----------



## GHADthc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What does eVGA use? Koolance?


Hopefully not Swiftech again...


----------



## VSG

From what I heard it's a random Taiwanese company manufacturing the designs that EVGA gave them. Let's see..


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Where do you fellow Canadians buy video cars from? Seems like living in the US is so much easier with a ton of selection and availability.
> 
> Ncix?
> 
> Canadacomputers?
> 
> Direct from Evga?
> 
> Then what?


Probably NCIX. If Canada Computers has a better price I'll order on line for in store pick up and use NCIX's automated price match.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Probably NCIX. If Canada Computers has a better price I'll order on line for in store pick up and use NCIX's automated price match.


Yeah same here. NCIX is the best in Canada.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah same here. NCIX is the best in Canada.


memoryexpress can be good too, provided you have a location near you, I wouldn't order online via them.

Looking forward to the EVGA variants,I'd go ASUS but I heard that they are absurd with RMAs - and with this being a new process I almost expect problems to arise. Plus EVGA have that sweet, sexy step up program.
i'd happily step up from a 1080 to a 1080 ti or perhaps a titan, depending on cost.


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> First 1080 that I saw break 24G in Firestrike.. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8613682


I'm not sure there is much more left in the tank, will give it another bash tomorrow. I'm happy though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Clockster's scores:
> 
> *http://www.overclock.net/t/1600401/various-gtx-1080-reviews/4140#post_25206561*


----------



## iLeakStuff

der8auer, a well known german overclocker, said yesterday that people can expect overclocks up to max 2200MHz. Thats the limit.
The Pascal chips doesnt want to accept more voltage

Not sure then whats the point with all the AIB models with like 12 or 16 VRMs


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> der8auer, a well known german overclocker, said yesterday that people can expect overclocks up to max 2200MHz. Thats the limit.
> The Pascal chips doesnt want to accept more voltage
> 
> Not sure then whats the point with all the AIB models with like 12 or 16 VRMs


I mean, they are just taking page out of Gigabyte's old book of slapping as many VRMs on PCB as possible.

Also, where did he say that? I mean, i saw his comments about inability to surpass [email protected]1.25 on LN2 but did he comment on air/water overclocks?


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> I mean, they are just taking page out of Gigabyte's old book of slapping as many VRMs on PCB as possible.
> 
> Also, where did he say that? I mean, i saw his comments about inability to surpass [email protected] on LN2 but did he comment on air/water overclocks?


https://translate.google.no/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=no&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pcgameshardware.de%2FNvidia-Geforce-GTX-10808G-Grafikkarte-262111%2FNews%2FErste-Erfahrungen-1196720%2F&edit-text=

He was quite active in a german forum yesterday where he explained that 1.25V was the limit and air cooled GTX 1080s can expect OC clocks from 2000-2200MHz.
LN2 record for GTX 1080 is 2400MHz


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> der8auer, a well known german overclocker, said yesterday that people can expect overclocks up to max 2200MHz. Thats the limit.
> The Pascal chips doesnt want to accept more voltage
> 
> Not sure then whats the point with all the AIB models with like 12 or 16 VRMs


Marketing. It's clearly working too.

Without knowing what modules exactly are being used, the number of phases isn't very useful as it is. But 14/16/18 phases etc is nice to say on social media.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> https://translate.google.no/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=no&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pcgameshardware.de%2FNvidia-Geforce-GTX-10808G-Grafikkarte-262111%2FNews%2FErste-Erfahrungen-1196720%2F&edit-text=
> 
> He was quite active in a german forum yesterday where he explained that 1.25V was the limit and air cooled GTX 1080s can expect OC clocks from 2000-2200MHz.
> LN2 record for GTX 1080 is 2400MHz


Let's be clear here- 1.25 V was the limit with the special BIOS that Nvidia provided him. Not necessarily the limit for the PCB with actual mods.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Marketing. It's clearly working too.
> 
> Without knowing what modules exactly are being used, the number of phases isn't very useful as it is. But 14/16/18 phases etc is nice to say on social media.


I mean, if 2200MHz is really the limit, why not just get one of the cheaper cards that can do ~2150Mhz and save yourself some money? Not much point with FTW cards or Extreme cards if all AIBs are able to hit the same limit


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> I mean, if 2200MHz is really the limit, why not just get one of the cheaper cards that can do 2100-2150Mhz and save yourself some money? Not much point with FTW cards or Extreme cards if all AIBs are able to hit the same limit


This is what I've been saying re the cards with one 8 pin, like the G1.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> der8auer, a well known german overclocker, said yesterday that people can expect overclocks up to max 2200MHz. Thats the limit.
> The Pascal chips doesnt want to accept more voltage
> 
> Not sure then whats the point with all the AIB models with like 12 or 16 VRMs


and why are you singling out pascal here? it's been like this for a looooong time, 12 phase or 100 phase or whatever VRM is mostly marketing. you can OC reference 980Ti to 1500 just like you can best custom card, so it mostly comes down to silicon lottery. most people prefer custom cards because of great cooling, thought.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> der8auer, a well known german overclocker, said yesterday that people can expect overclocks up to max 2200MHz. Thats the limit.
> The Pascal chips doesnt want to accept more voltage
> 
> Not sure then whats the point with all the AIB models with like 12 or 16 VRMs


And this confirms that Pascal is basically Maxwell on 16nm FF, except with even more horrendous voltage scaling on air/water (something which I thought was impossible).








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> and why are you singling out pascal here? it's been like this for a looooong time, 12 phase or 100 phase or whatever VRM is mostly marketing. you can OC reference 980Ti to 1500 just like you can best custom card, so it mostly comes down to silicon lottery. most people prefer custom cards be cause of great cooling, thought.


Long time? No not really it only started with Maxwell. Kepler scaled like a beast with voltage on air/water.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Clockster's scores:
> 
> *http://www.overclock.net/t/1600401/various-gtx-1080-reviews/4140#post_25206561*


Lol, missed that what's up MrTOOSHORT?


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> This is what I've been saying re the cards with one 8 pin, like the G1.


Does seems like 8+8 is a waste now yes. 1x8+1x6pin is maybe a stretch too. 1x8 might be all we need since the cards can`t go higher anyway.
Whats needed is a AIB card with a vbios that doesnt lock it at 175W and refuse to go above and a cooler that doesnt cause it to throttle at 82C

So in reality people calling MSI out on cheaping out the G1 cards, perhaps MSI knew 1x8pin is all you need anyway...


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> And this confirms that Pascal is basically Maxwell on 16nm FF, except with even more horrendous voltage scaling on air/water (something which I thought was impossible).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long time? No not really it only started with Maxwell. Kepler scaled like a beast with voltage on air/water.


I mean, that's what happens when you manufacture GPUs on process meant for mobile SoCs, see Broadwell for CPU example.

Let's hope that at least won't happen to AMD's GPU and CPU stuff.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> So in reality people calling MSI *Gigabyte* out on cheaping out the G1 cards, perhaps MSI knew 1x8pin is all you need anyway...


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Does seems like 8+8 is a waste now yes. 1x8+1x6pin is maybe a stretch too. 1x8 might be all we need since the cards can`t go higher anyway.
> Whats needed is a AIB card with a vbios that doesnt lock it at 175W and refuse to go above and a cooler that doesnt cause it to throttle at 82C
> 
> So in reality people calling MSI out on cheaping out the G1 cards, perhaps MSI knew 1x8pin is all you need anyway...


You mean Gigabyte right? The Gigabyte G1 has a single 8 pin, and both MSi cards are 8+6.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> I mean, that's what happens when you manufacture GPUs on process meant for mobile SoCs, see Broadwell for CPU example.
> 
> Let's hope that at least won't happen to AMD's GPU and CPU stuff.


Still believe it's something to do with Maxwell's architecture (and anything built around it). I mean both Kepler and Maxwell were 28nm, one scaled very decently with voltage, the other didn't.


----------



## Trys0meM0re

I will just leave this here,

















hEAVEN.png 201k .png file


Edit, This was no effort at all.

EVGA founders card.







max Fan Speed


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> And this confirms that Pascal is basically Maxwell on 16nm FF, except with even more horrendous voltage scaling on air/water (something which I thought was impossible).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long time? No not really it only started with Maxwell. Kepler scaled like a beast with voltage on air/water.


If you take GTX980 Ti and change nothing but put it to 16nm it would mean Nvidia can run higher clocks with same cooler. This is what Pascal does for them. Run 1.8Ghz out of the box. They could have sold GTX1080 as a 1.4GHz card for $550 and then OC to 2.1 GHz and people would have gone crazy but now you are basically paying for an overclocked card. Like the days we used to pay a lot of money for extra 200mHz on CPUs.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> I mean, if 2200MHz is really the limit, why not just get one of the cheaper cards that can do ~2150Mhz and save yourself some money? Not much point with FTW cards or Extreme cards if all AIBs are able to hit the same limit


Agreed, if true. I would just go with reference PCB for watercooling again, and with the $620 range AIB cards otherwise such as that Asus Strix.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Does seems like 8+8 is a waste now yes. 1x8+1x6pin is maybe a stretch too. 1x8 might be all we need since the cards can`t go higher anyway.
> Whats needed is a AIB card with a vbios that doesnt lock it at 175W and refuse to go above and a cooler that doesnt cause it to throttle at 82C
> 
> So in reality people calling MSI out on cheaping out the G1 cards, perhaps MSI knew 1x8pin is all you need anyway...


Actually that last bit is because MSI is using the reference PCB forced as a result of the collaboration with Corsair. The Corsair HG10 980 (works for reference 1070 and 1080 also from what I heard) is for reference PCBs only. Either way, 8-pin should suffice for most people unless there is unlocked voltage. Violating PCI-E specs isn't anything new, and an 8-pin connector can easily provide 200+ watts by itself.


----------



## looniam

for those that don't know:

more _quality_ VRMs the better - less heat more efficiency.

more power connections the better - less ripple in the current.

need 200 watts? design for 400 watts FTW


----------



## ZealotKi11er




----------



## Agavehound

So how much better for OC will EVGA Classified be over FTW based on design alone?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


Look's like a mid overclock 1080 versus mid overclock 980Ti is about ~25% faster. Not too shabby.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agavehound*
> 
> So how much better for OC will EVGA Classified be over FTW based on design alone?


I'd say absolutely none. The FTW already has plenty of power and the same cooling.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> If you take GTX980 Ti and change nothing but put it to 16nm it would mean Nvidia can run higher clocks with same cooler. This is what Pascal does for them. Run 1.8Ghz out of the box. They could have sold GTX1080 as a 1.4GHz card for $550 and then OC to 2.1 GHz and people would have gone crazy but now you are basically paying for an overclocked card. Like the days we used to pay a lot of money for extra 200mHz on CPUs.


Well they can't clock 1080 that low because then it would only be around 10-15% faster than 980 Ti. But yes it does seem like they really juiced Pascal and used up a lot of the OC headroom.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Well they can't clock 1080 that low because then it would only be around 10-15% faster than 980 Ti. But yes it does seem like they really juiced Pascal and used up a lot of the OC headroom.


GTX980 was only 5-10% faster then 780 Ti. They could have done that. Same thing with GTX680. Just just pushed the clocks both times in order to price them higher.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> So, apparently all LN2 hype is done for once i remember the fact that there's this weird 1.25V limit on this card, and it simply refuses to work above it.


It will work above it, if someone were to come out with a real volt unlock , such as what happened with OG Titans. But, that was kind of a one off when Alexey unlocked access to Nvidia's voltage controller in A/B. It was around the same time that he had his tiff with his former contractor, but not sure if that was the reason though. Haven't seen it happen since then, and doubt that it will happen again, unless it was officially sanctioned for a model.


----------



## jprovido

gtx 970 oc vs. gtx 1080 oc Is it fair to expect atleast 2x performance?


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> You mean Gigabyte right? The Gigabyte G1 has a single 8 pin, and both MSi cards are 8+6.


So basically Gigabyte are the smart manufacturer, we should probably note it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> It will work above it, if someone were to come out with a real volt unlock , such as what happened with OG Titans. But, that was kind of a one off when Alexey unlocked access to Nvidia's voltage controller in A/B. It was around the same time that he had his tiff with his former contractor, but not sure if that was the reason though. Haven't seen it happen since then, and doubt that it will happen again, unless it was officially sanctioned for a model.


Roman claims that the card refused to work above 1.25V even after hijacking VRM entirely and even after nV's involvement. Looks like something specific to process used to manufacture.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> GTX980 was only 5-10% faster then 780 Ti. They could have done that. Same thing with GTX680. Just just pushed the clocks both times in order to price them higher.


Yes but that's because we were stuck on 28nm. Imagine the outrage if 1080 only gained 10-15% over 980 Ti upon a node shrink.

I mean 1080 @ 1400 stock would be a repeat of 7970 lol. You don't leave that much headroom for no good reason.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> It will work above it, if someone were to come out with a real volt unlock , such as what happened with OG Titans. But, that was kind of a one off when Alexey unlocked access to Nvidia's voltage controller in A/B. It was around the same time that he had his tiff with his former contractor, but not sure if that was the reason though. Haven't seen it happen since then, and doubt that it will happen again, unless it was officially sanctioned for a model.


Zombie mod guide is already here if you're interested in hard mods
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> So basically Gigabyte are the smart manufacturer, we should probably note it.


I'll reserve judgement until I see G1's price. If Gigabyte charges the same as other AIBs with better power delivery then







(although yes that would be business smart)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Still a really fast card but not the revolution people were hyping. Basically a smaller, faster clocked Maxwell with most of the OC room taken by stock boost to give best possible performance in the reviews. A $400 1070 looks much more appealing to me...


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> gtx 970 oc vs. gtx 1080 oc Is it fair to expect atleast 2x performance?


Yes, we've seen a couple examples where an OC 1080 was as fast as 980 SLI.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Zombie mod guide is already here if you're interested in hard mods


i know the water marks are in the images, but really, totally stolen from TIN.
http://forum.kingpincooling.com/showthread.php?t=3879


----------



## carlhil2

Well, the 1070/1080 smashes the gpu that they are replacing at least. lets see if AMD can pull off the same feat.....


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i know the water marks are in the images, but really, totally stolen from TIN.
> http://forum.kingpincooling.com/showthread.php?t=3879


xdevs is Tin's own playground.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> You mean Gigabyte right? The Gigabyte G1 has a single 8 pin, and both MSi cards are 8+6.
> Still believe it's something to do with Maxwell's architecture (and anything built around it). I mean both Kepler and Maxwell were 28nm, one scaled very decently with voltage, the other didn't.


oops, yeah I meant Gigabyte.
MSI have 2 cards with 1x8.
http://videocardz.com/60496/custom-geforce-gtx-1080-roundup


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Yes, we've seen a couple examples where an OC 1080 was as fast as 980 SLI.


980 Ti is already 970 SLI performance, so yeah 1080 OC is easily >2x 970.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i know the water marks are in the images, but really, totally stolen from TIN.
> http://forum.kingpincooling.com/showthread.php?t=3879


Goddamn Kingpin fanboy.


----------



## doza

https://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90654240/asus-strix-gtx1080-o8g-gaming-geforce-gtx1080.asp

strix 1080p costs more than FE lolz


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Scotty
> 
> We will have waterblocks for the ref, FTW and Classified cards dont worry, all will be revealed soon but as you may have seen we are not using EK.
> 
> Ben - EVGA


Well, EK has officially come out saying that they aren't producing blocks for EVGA custom cards anymore. Only reference cards: *Source*

Must've been a pretty large falling out between those two companies. Derick confirmed on Reddit that MSI, Asus, and Gigabyte will get blocks this time around (specifically the Asus Strix, Gigabyte Gaming, MSI Gaming cards) : *Source 2*


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> xdevs is Tin's own playground.


ah. i see now.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Goddamn Kingpin fanboy.


TIN≠kingpin


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Not in benches. My old Titans score well more in FS and 3dmark11 than a single 1080 so far.


----------



## Sheyster

Not sure if this has been posted or not:

https://www.techpowerup.com/222895/nvidia-gtx-1080-founders-edition-owners-complain-of-fan-revving-issues

Could just be a BIOS issue I suppose.


----------



## stanielz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Well they can't clock 1080 that low because then it would only be around 10-15% faster than 980 Ti. But yes it does seem like they really juiced Pascal and used up a lot of the OC headroom.


an OC'd 1080 over gets 1-5 more fps than my OC'd Titan X. I have a 1080 on the way from newegg and im returning it without even opening it. Such a waste of time. On to the next.


----------



## G woodlogger

I found this earlier today don't know whether it have been posted. It is a PDF file on Gainward, link are on their site:

http://www.gainward.com/main/product/vga/pro/p00980/p00980_datasheet_55746ab6480d29.pdf?s=132


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Well, EK has officially come out saying that they aren't producing blocks for EVGA custom cards anymore. Only reference cards: *Source*
> 
> Must've been a pretty large falling out between those two companies. Derick confirmed on Reddit that MSI, Asus, and Gigabyte will get blocks this time around (specifically the Asus Strix, Gigabyte Gaming, MSI Gaming cards) : *Source 2*


Well they butted heads over the 980 Ti Kingpin block because apparently EVGA changed one of the caps at the last minute without notifying EK. So that was either the beginning of the fallout, or the last straw.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Well they butted heads over the 980 Ti Kingpin block because apparently EVGA changed one of the caps at the last minute without notifying EK. So that was either the beginning of the fallout, or the last straw.


If true and EK lost money, that's what EVGA deserves for being so unprofessional. You don't screw your partners like that.


----------



## bfedorov11

I have a feeling this trend will only get worse with time. As chips get smaller the silicone wall becomes larger, no need for extreme cooling or water, more consistent higher stock clocks.. exactly why I went with an air cooled 12 x 12 matx build. Wait until 10nm is available. ATX will be a thing of the past.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> https://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90654240/asus-strix-gtx1080-o8g-gaming-geforce-gtx1080.asp
> strix 1080p costs more than FE lolz


I bet newegg and US retailers will have all aib cards marked up. If FE cards are flying out the store, why sell custom cards for less. When TX was released, they had them marked up over msrp. I payed an extra $50 per card.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stanielz*
> 
> an OC'd 1080 over gets 1-5 more fps than my OC'd Titan X. I have a 1080 on the way from newegg and im returning it without even opening it. Such a waste of time. On to the next.


This might fall in line with the only 1080FE benchmark i've seen here on OCN by a user.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/3230#post_25206382

Looks to be .3 fps faster than top 980ti in Heaven benchmark
GTX980 Ti Matrix @ 1640 / 2405 vs Gigabyte GTX 1080 FE @ 2088 / 11 158 ~.3fps

I wonder how much different once other 1080 cards get added but seems underwhelming?


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> I have a feeling this trend will only get worse with time. As chips get smaller the *silicone* wall becomes larger, no need for extreme cooling or water, more consistent higher stock clocks.. exactly why I went with an air cooled 12 x 12 matx build. Wait until 10nm is available. ATX will be a thing of the past.
> I bet newegg and US retailers will have all aib cards marked up. If FE cards are flying out the store, why sell custom cards for less. When TX was released, they had them marked up over msrp. I payed an extra $50 per card.


Silicon, not silicone. The latter is a synthetic polymer generally used for sex toys and others that require a rubbery, flexible plastic.


----------



## Bogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> https://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90654240/asus-strix-gtx1080-o8g-gaming-geforce-gtx1080.asp
> 
> strix 1080p costs more than FE lolz


Costs less here in Sweden though...

7699 SEK for the Flounders (830€/930$)
7490 SEK for the Strix (808€/904$)


----------



## Krgwow

Since people are saying the GTX 1080 will top at 2.2 Ghz maximum on OC i'm thinking about picking up those "regular" versions like FTW or Strix(could decide after read reviews on guru3d next week)
what do you guys think?

was thinking about wait for Classy but i don't think will worth it
specially because people are also saying after 2.2ghz doesn't scale well on performance


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> Since people are saying the GTX 1080 will top at 2.2 Ghz maximum on OC i'm thinking about picking up those "regular" versions like FTW or Strix(could decide after read reviews on guru3d next week)
> what do you guys think?
> 
> was thinking about wait for Classy but i don't think will worth it
> specially because people are also saying after 2.2ghz doesn't scale well on performance


Classy is not worth it even with ln2 you cant hit this card up grab the strix or ftw you can hit it to max OC on air and maybe get 50-100mhz more on water.


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> Classy is not worth it even with ln2 you cant hit this card up grab the strix or ftw you can hit it to max OC on air and maybe get 50-100mhz more on water.


Yea, probably...

FTW version it is then. Hopefully can get 2.1 Ghz at least.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> Since people are saying the GTX 1080 will top at 2.2 Ghz maximum on OC i'm thinking about picking up those "regular" versions like FTW or Strix(could decide after read reviews on guru3d next week)
> what do you guys think?
> 
> was thinking about wait for Classy but i don't think will worth it
> specially because people are also saying after 2.2ghz doesn't scale well on performance


If that 2.2GHz wall can't be overcome (which is what it sounds like since deBauer said it), might as well grab the cheapest 1080 with a decent air cooler you can find. Or the absolute cheapest if you're watercooling and don't give a hoot about the air cooler.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Lol, missed that what's up MrTOOSHORT?


Hey Carl not much, just reading up on the latest tech here at OCN.


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> If that 2.2GHz wall can't be overcome (which is what it sounds like since deBauer said it), might as well grab the cheapest 1080 with a decent air cooler you can find. Or the absolute cheapest if you're watercooling and don't give a hoot about the air cooler.


BTW. Der8auer
he wrote now

Habe mehrere Ref-Design ("Founders-Edition") und Strix getestet.

An der GPU kann auch ein custom PCB (bisher) nichts ändern. Es gibt noch Hoffnung, aber dazu darf ich aktuell noch nichts sagen.

Translation:
I tested now multiple Ref-Designs("Founders-Edition") and the Strix.
Even a custome PCB cant change the GPU (at the moment)(He means the 1,25v problem). But there is still hope but im not allowed to tell more at the moment..


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> If that 2.2GHz wall can't be overcome (which is what it sounds like since deBauer said it), might as well grab the cheapest 1080 with a decent air cooler you can find. Or the absolute cheapest if you're watercooling and don't give a hoot about the air cooler.


I'm penciling in the G1, pending reviews and pricing as I'm not in a rush.


----------



## Krgwow

Ok, that doesn't make much sense, if there is a wall at 2.2Ghz why expansive versions with more power phases are being leaked? like Zotac PGF, Classified, HOF... I know, there is always people to buy it, but they will buy for no reason or meaningless OC increase even with such good chip?


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> Ok, that doesn't make much sense, if there is a wall at 2.2Ghz why expansive versions with more power phases are being leaked? like Zotac PGF, Classified, HOF... I know, there is always people to buy it, but they will buy for no reason or meaningless OC increase even with such good chip?


Becaus of the Hype train, when 1080 released and hitted 216w of 225 and 2,1ghz everybody (including me) believed you can get higher with more power.
Zotac Asus gigabyte... all reading the forums and see what to do to get the people buying their Graphic cards.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> Ok, that doesn't make much sense, if there is a wall at 2.2Ghz why expansive versions with more power phases are being leaked? like Zotac PGF, Classified, HOF... I know, there is always people to buy it, but they will buy for no reason or meaningless OC increase even with such good chip?


For people pushing under extreme cooling and people not knowing any better.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> Ok, that doesn't make much sense, if there is a wall at 2.2Ghz why expansive versions with more power phases are being leaked? like Zotac PGF, Classified, HOF... I know, there is always people to buy it, *but they will buy for no reason or meaningless OC* increase even with such good chip?


People like yourself?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> FTW version it is then. Hopefully can get 2.1 Ghz at least.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> Ok, that doesn't make much sense, if there is a wall at 2.2Ghz why expansive versions with more power phases are being leaked? like Zotac PGF, Classified, HOF... I know, there is always people to buy it, but they will buy for no reason or meaningless OC increase even with such good chip?


Maxwell didn't voltage scale on air/water either, but that didn't stop cards such as the Kingpin and Lightning from getting released.


----------



## Kielon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> This might fall in line with the only 1080FE benchmark i've seen here on OCN by a user.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/3230#post_25206382
> 
> Looks to be .3 fps faster than top 980ti in Heaven benchmark
> GTX980 Ti Matrix @ 1640 / 2405 vs Gigabyte GTX 1080 FE @ 2088 / 11 158 ~.3fps
> 
> I wonder how much different once other 1080 cards get added but seems underwhelming?


I wonder how many 980Tis with 24/7 stable clock @1640 are out there huh? Not that long time ago peeps were fighting for 980Ti Kingpins paying as high as €1150 for high ASICs and many of them ended up with 1500-1550...Stock 1080 provides better performance with no need for any exotic cooling, for 2/3 of the price and using less than 2/3 power and still is meh?


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> People like yourself?


Yea, i will buy the FE then, cost 20 euros more then FTW and it's the worst version of GTX 1080


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Maxwell didn't voltage scale on air/water either, but that didn't stop cards such as the Kingpin and Lightning from getting released.


Well, Maxwell at least did something on LN2. This does not look like it will any time soon.


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Maxwell didn't voltage scale on air/water either, but that didn't stop cards such as the Kingpin and Lightning from getting released.


they have to milk people with what they have, now with RGB SUPER COOL COOLERS!!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> For people pushing under extreme cooling and people not knowing any better.


please correct me if i am wrong:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> for those that don't know:
> 
> more _quality_ VRMs the better - less heat more efficiency.
> 
> more power connections the better - less ripple in the current.
> 
> need 200 watts? design for 400 watts FTW


my understanding is less stress on components, the better.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> please correct me if i am wrong:
> my understanding is less stress on components, the better.


The 1080 gpu sips power. Doesn't need a beefy pcb this time for air or water it seems. Under LN2 or Dice, then you need the VRMs and pcb to be built like a tank.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> Well, Maxwell at least did something on LN2. This does not look like it will any time soon.


True.

I wonder if this is just a thing with FinFETs in general. And if so, it means it's here to stay from here on out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> please correct me if i am wrong:
> my understanding is less stress on components, the better.


No you're correct, but VRMs can take a lot of abuse, and I *think* any benefits afford by extra phases would be marginal for a 180W card.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Somebody knows if that cheap evga $610 have a vrm plate?

Because i think thats the one im going to get


----------



## Baasha

lol.. people are now like 'I hope I get at least 2.1Ghz on the OC'... that sounds redonkulous from just a couple of years ago when 1ghz was YUUUUUGE...

on that note, I hope to get a 2.1Ghz OC on all 4 of my 1080s


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> The 1080 gpu sips power. Doesn't need a beefy pcb this time for air or water it seems. Under LN2 or Dice, then you need the VRMs and pcb to be built like a tank.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> No you're correct, but VRMs can take a lot of abuse, and I *think* any benefits afford by extra phases would be marginal for a 180W card.











i was going to edit and qualify *within reason*









on a side note:

i miss occam razor . .that guy was a electronics freak . .


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> Yea, i will buy the FE then, cost 20 euros more then FTW and it's the worst version of GTX 1080


Or you can buy the $619.99 model with the same ACX cooler... Or the Asus STRIX for $619.99... Or be sensible and wait for reviews of AIB cards...


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> True.
> 
> I wonder if this is just a thing with FinFETs in general. And if so, it means it's here to stay from here on out.
> No you're correct, but VRMs can take a lot of abuse, and I *think* any benefits afford by extra phases would be marginal for a 180W card.


I mean, for now i will just use Stilt's theory on Zen as a cover-up for this situation: "It's just mobile process hurr durr".

After all, Haswell and Skylake do clock relatively well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> lol.. people are now like 'I hope I get at least 2.1Ghz on the OC'... that sounds redonkulous from just a couple of years ago when 1ghz was YUUUUUGE...
> 
> on that note, I hope to get a 2.1Ghz OC on all 4 of my 1080s


Not even 6950X buyers are that wasteful.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kielon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by dagget3450 View Post
> 
> This might fall in line with the only 1080FE benchmark i've seen here on OCN by a user.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/3230#post_25206382
> 
> Looks to be .3 fps faster than top 980ti in Heaven benchmark
> GTX980 Ti Matrix @ 1640 / 2405 vs Gigabyte GTX 1080 FE @ 2088 / 11 158 ~.3fps
> 
> I wonder how much different once other 1080 cards get added but seems underwhelming?
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many 980Tis with 24/7 stable clock @1640 are out there huh? Not that long time ago peeps were fighting for 980Ti Kingpins paying as high as €1150 for high ASICs and many of them ended up with 1500-1550...Stock 1080 provides better performance with no need for any exotic cooling, for 2/3 of the price and using less than 2/3 power and still is meh?
Click to expand...

Even if you drop down the list for lower scores many of them are only 4 or 5fps off. It's hard to make an assetion without more data but given the guy i qouted originally compared it to his TX seemed to back it up for now. Things change of course and who knows but so far it seemed underwhelming to me. I am talking strictly performance here oc vs oc in a benchmark. Wasn't referring to power usage or cooling or price since benching kind of throws all that out the window.


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Or you can buy the $619.99 model with the same ACX cooler... Or the Asus STRIX for $619.99... Or be sensible and wait for reviews of AIB cards...


Asus says 619$ but the seller selling them much higher in germany the Strix costs even more than the founders Edition.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was going to edit and qualify *within reason*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a side note:
> 
> i miss occam razor . .that guy was a electronics freak . .


Yeah a very positive person that I liked aswell, hope he comes back soon!


----------



## Krgwow

off topic, what was the most used clock at 980 Ti when oced? 1500Mhz was what everyone try to achiev right?
there was a brand on 980 Ti which struggle more then others to get 1500Mhz?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> off topic, what was the most used clock at 980 Ti when oced? 1500Mhz was what everyone try to achiev right?
> there was a brand on 980 Ti which struggle more then others to get 1500Mhz?


Think 1450Mhz was the average OC for both 980 TI and Titan-X, 1500MHz was the goal though. Still lots of cards hit those marks.


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Think 1450Mhz was the average OC for both 980 TI and Titan-X, 1500MHz was the goal though. Still lots of cards hit those marks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Think 1450Mhz was the average OC for both 980 TI and Titan-X, 1500MHz was the goal though. Still lots of cards hit those marks.


good to know man, thanks


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> This might fall in line with the only 1080FE benchmark i've seen here on OCN by a user.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/3230#post_25206382
> 
> Looks to be .3 fps faster than top 980ti in Heaven benchmark
> GTX980 Ti Matrix @ 1640 / 2405 vs Gigabyte GTX 1080 FE @ 2088 / 11 158 ~.3fps
> 
> I wonder how much different once other 1080 cards get added but seems underwhelming?


That's a pretty poor judge of cards right there.

Or didn't you notice that the #18 score in Heaven benchmark with a frame rate of 206.8 and score of 5209 was set by a GTX 780 Ti? A score that only 1 person with a single 980 Ti and one person with a single Titan X has beaten.

I understand the people who currently own a 980 Ti thinking the 1080 isn't worth the money. For the performance gain compared to the price it's not. But for someone like me, who is sitting on a pair of 770s, it's well worth the money. I can get a 1080 for less than a 980 Ti, and the 1080 is indisputably faster. I wouldn't buy the FE version of course, but these 3rd party cards are both cheaper and faster than even an overclocked 980 Ti, and I can't see that as anything less than an improvement over the 980 Ti.


----------



## Krgwow

asked before and got no answer
that ZOTAC PGF is the most high end version of Zotac now? AMP! EXTREME is the second one?


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> asked before and got no answer
> that ZOTAC PGF is the most high end version of Zotac now? AMP! EXTREME is the second one?


I guess ZOTAC PGF is not for the european/US market and only a china/asia only card .


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> I guess ZOTAC PGF is not for the european/US market and only a china/asia only card .


seriously? lol
apparently AMP! Extreme have also 8+6 PIN PWR


----------



## magnek

You should change your avatar; Link looks like pedobear on acid. :x


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> seriously? lol
> apparently AMP! Extreme have also 8+6 PIN PWR


I read it somewhere but dunno where







.
But its a fact that you cant find the PGF on the european/us Zotac site
https://www.zotac.com/de/product/graphics_card/GeForce-GTX-10/all
but in the cn site you find the card
https://www.zotac.com/cn


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> Becaus of the Hype train, when 1080 released and hitted 216w of 225 and 2,1ghz everybody (including me) believed you can get higher with more power.
> Zotac Asus gigabyte... all reading the forums and see what to do to get the people buying their Graphic cards.


Everything you are seeing was planned months ago.

Those companies didn't start reading forums last weekend after the 1080 launched and decided on their designs overnight.


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Everything you are seeing was planned months ago.
> 
> Those companies didn't start reading forums last weekend after the 1080 launched and decided on their designs overnight.


Than they expected the hype train it was pretty obvious when there is only 1x 8pin on a graphic cards that many people think that they can get much more power out of the card with 1x8pin + 1x6/8 pin(including me). Even now when i know there is no real difference i would buy a card with 1x8 and 1x6 and not a 1x8 pin card (and many people think so.)


----------



## looniam

btw, _new_ flash works but:


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> You should change your avatar; Link looks like pedobear on acid. :x


LOL
i can't laugh like that man, i'm on work








and the worst part is that today is my birthday!


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> Than they expected the hype train it was pretty obvious when there is only 1x 8pin on a graphic cards that many people think that they can get much more power out of the card with 1x8pin + 1x6/8 pin(including me). Even now when i know there is no real difference i would buy a card with 1x8 and 1x6 and not a 1x8 pin card (and many people think so.)


There is a market for people that like to wring every ounce of performance out of their card.

It's meant for people like that.

A smart company will have a product stack with something for every type of customer.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> There is a market for people that like to wring every ounce of performance *last penny* out of their card *wallets*
> 
> It's meant for people like that.
> 
> A smart company will have a product stack with something for every type of customer.


FTFY


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> There is a market for people that like to wring every ounce of performance out of their card.
> 
> It's meant for people like that.
> 
> A smart company will have a product stack with something for every type of customer.


mcg, what was the maximum stable coreclock you got on that 980 Ti that you have?


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> There is a market for people that like to wring every ounce of performance out of their card.
> 
> It's meant for people like that.
> 
> A smart company will have a product stack with something for every type of customer.


True but when you can get 1x8pin or a 1x8pin +1x6pin for the same price the most will pick the second one and it is nearly the same price (15-20€ difference).


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> gtx 970 oc vs. gtx 1080 oc Is it fair to expect atleast 2x performance?


It's looking like the 1070 is a bit better than SLi 970's, the 1080 is 2x for sure.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> A smart company will have a product stack with something for every type of customer.


That's not always a good business strategy. Case in point: Mercedes Benz and their failed Maybach venture. They lost a ton of money and gained absolutely nothing in return.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> FTFY


Quite fitting actually


----------



## barsh90

Just a heads up guys.
If you are planning on getting a non-reference evga and watercooling it, ek will not be making waterblocks for it. Officially confirmed by a ek rep.
Seems evga is following the money and went with a cheaper supplier(random Taiwanese company)

Evga will release their own evga branded blocks later. Along with a big evga logo, RGB lightning and a premium price tag...
Good job evga, because of your greed, you just lost a customer and I'm sure more will follow.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1600921/ek-unveils-new-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-water-blocks/60#post_25208261


----------



## CallsignVega

Even if the 1080 maxes out at ~2200 MHz on air/water, it still means it's ~20-25% faster than the last best cards highly overclocked. Doesn't sound to terrible to me.


----------



## iRUSH

So the 1080 is to the 980ti as the 980 is to the 780ti? As in how much better it is performance wise.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Even if the 1080 maxes out at ~2200 MHz on air/water, it still means it's ~20-25% faster than the last best cards highly overclocked. Doesn't sound to terrible to me.


Only thing here is maxed out isn't the same as maxed out under load.

That 2200 mhz could be sitting on your desktop, I sincerely doubt you'lkl get 2200 mhz, no artifacting and maintain those clock speeds, even with fans set to 100% under a gaming load with the highest graphics settings possible, provided the game is modern...or heavily modded Skyrim xD.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Even if the 1080 maxes out at ~2200 MHz on air/water, it still means it's ~20-25% faster than the last best cards highly overclocked. Doesn't sound to terrible to me.


yup


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> So the 1080 is to the 980ti as the 980 is to the 780ti? As in how much better it is performance wise.


Kinda... IMHO the best thing the 980 had going for it was the extra memory over the 780Ti and MFAA support, which is a really great feature. Only drawback is no MFAA with SLI.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Kinda... IMHO the best thing the 980 had going for it was the extra memory over the 780Ti and MFAA support, which is a really great feature. Only drawback is no MFAA with SLI.


which games do support MFAA?

My mate has rocked 2x980 Ti the last 8 months and he said he never used it once


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> which games do support MFAA?
> 
> My mate has rocked 2x980 Ti the last 8 months and he said he never used it once


Should be any game that supports MSAA, which is a lot of them (unless you're running SLI, which doesn't support MFAA.)


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Should be any game that supports MSAA, which is a lot of them *(unless you're running SLI, which doesn't support MFAA.)*


What? Really? Why is that?









Yeah my mate is running SLI 980 Ti


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> mcg, what was the maximum stable coreclock you got on that 980 Ti that you have?


I run 1453 MHz and 8000 MHz with no voltage adjustments as my everyday overclock with a custom bios to eliminate the power issue.

I can't hit 1500 MHz stable.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Do we know custom cards' prices so far?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That's not always a good business strategy. Case in point: Mercedes Benz and their failed Maybach venture. They lost a ton of money and gained absolutely nothing in return.


I should have clarified AIB company.

I'm sure none of the vendors really spent a ton of R&D money to add an extra power connector.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Do we know custom cards' prices so far?


EVGA has a blower model for $609 and an ACX cooler model for $619.

The superclocked ACX is $649 and FTW edition is $679.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> EVGA has a blower model for $609 and an ACX cooler model for $619.
> 
> The superclocked ACX is $649 and FTW edition is $679.


And Asus said $619 for the Strix and $639 for the Strix OC. Didn't see any Gigabyte prices though.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> What? Really? Why is that?


http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/mfaa/technology

It is frame-based AA, and since SLI basically interleaves each frame (each card processes every other line on the screen), I'm guessing it was just technically too complex to pull off. The good news is that with SLI, you have the extra horsepower needed for 4x MSAA typically. MFAA is most needed with single card configs.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> And Asus said $619 for the Strix and $639 for the Strix OC. Didn't see any Gigabyte prices though.


I wonder if they're binning the Strix OC? Probably not but would be GTK if they are!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I wonder if they're binning the Strix OC? Probably not but would be GTK if they are!


Probably not, but it does look to be the cheapest card with 8+6 and additional power phases, if that ends up mattering (with BIOS mods).


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Probably not, but it does look to be the cheapest card with 8+6 and additional power phases, if that ends up mattering (*with BIOS mods*).


that may take awhile:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> My friends... This might take a while... not cool Nvidia, not cool at all.


iirc maxwell took a few weeks . .


----------



## HACO

I have a GTX 960 and want to get a 1080. Should I get rid of this 960 or keep it as a PhysX card?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HACO*
> 
> I have a GTX 960 and want to get a 1080. Should I get rid of this 960 or keep it as a PhysX card?


get rid of it. it's not worth it.

Are there even any PhysX games left?


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> get rid of it. it's not worth it.
> 
> Are there even any PhysX games left?


Uhh, Borderlands 2?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> Uhh, Borderlands 2?


That game is nearly 4 years old


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> Uhh, Borderlands 2?


Gratuitous overuse of PhysX IMO


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> That game is nearly 4 years old


Considering i did not even complete first part (it got stale about 3rd DLC on first playthrough lol), it's as good as new for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Gratuitous overuse of PhysX IMO


Well, that's still a use of it, so at least a way to justify not giving 960 to me because i am broke


----------



## brandonb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> get rid of it. it's not worth it.
> 
> Are there even any PhysX games left?


fallout 4


----------



## brandonb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonb21*
> 
> fallout 4


mafia 2


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HACO*
> 
> I have a GTX 960 and want to get a 1080. Should I get rid of this 960 or keep it as a PhysX card?


its not like using it for physX will strain any decent 500 watt PSU.

so try it and find out. if it doesn't work out sell it later.


----------



## BillOhio

Do many of the new Triple A games not have SLI profiles at launch? Hardware Canucks review of the 1070 makes 1070 SLI intriguing.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Do many of the new Triple A games not have SLI profiles at launch? Hardware Canucks review of the 1070 makes 1070 SLI intriguing.


nope. It feels like 98% of AAA games lack SLI and CF profiles at launch.

Fallout 4, DOOM, Titanfall and many more.


----------



## bfedorov11

I would stay far away from sli until we start to see support. New AAA games take on average about 6 months to get proper sli scaling. I'll never again have two cards. It is completely useless if you like playing new games. I don't think it will change until dx12 and vulkan are mainstream. It seems like it has been abandoned.


----------



## USlatin

Why the HECK would a great company like MSI chose to make such a stupid decision like making a water cooled card with one 8-pin connector?

(and try to hide it in their photos)

https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GeForce-GTX-1080-SEA-HAWK.html#hero-specification


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> Why the HECK would a great company like MSI chose to make such a stupid decision like making a water cooled card with one 8-pin connector?
> 
> https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GeForce-GTX-1080-SEA-HAWK.html#hero-specification


The reasonable assumption would be that they know having more than 1x8-pin doesn't help anything.


----------



## stanielz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> Why the HECK would a great company like MSI chose to make such a stupid decision like making a water cooled card with one 8-pin connector?
> 
> (and try to hide it in their photos)
> 
> https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GeForce-GTX-1080-SEA-HAWK.html#hero-specification


maybe they know something you dont know, like maybe theres limited to no advantage of more power unles your using LN2.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> Why the HECK would a great company like MSI chose to make such a stupid decision like making a water cooled card with one 8-pin connector?
> 
> (and try to hide it in their photos)
> 
> https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GeForce-GTX-1080-SEA-HAWK.html#hero-specification


Because as somebody (geggeg?) pointed out earlier, the Corsair CLCs only fit on reference boards.


----------



## lexlutha111384

has anyone else experienced this issue? Every time i try and overclock my 1080, and put on a fan curve, the fan revs up and down loud enough to hear it. The gameplay stays stable and smooth but the card's fan will jump from 2200rpm to like 2800rpm plus. Its quite annoying.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> has anyone else experienced this issue? Every time i try and overclock my 1080, and put on a fan curve, the fan revs up and down loud enough to hear it. The gameplay stays stable and smooth but the card's fan will jump from 2200rpm to like 2800rpm plus. Its quite annoying.


this: https://www.techpowerup.com/222895/nvidia-gtx-1080-founders-edition-owners-complain-of-fan-revving-issues

?


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> has anyone else experienced this issue? Every time i try and overclock my 1080, and put on a fan curve, the fan revs up and down loud enough to hear it. The gameplay stays stable and smooth but the card's fan will jump from 2200rpm to like 2800rpm plus. Its quite annoying.


The stock cooling blows


----------



## phenom01

Honestly I wanted more from the 1080. Guess I will wait for big pascal as my 970 sli walks all over it.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> nope. It feels like 98% of AAA games lack SLI and CF profiles at launch.
> 
> Fallout 4, DOOM, Titanfall and many more.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> I would stay far away from sli until we start to see support. New AAA games take on average about 6 months to get proper sli scaling. I'll never again have two cards. It is completely useless if you like playing new games. I don't think it will change until dx12 and vulkan are mainstream. It seems like it has been abandoned.


I think I'm going to wait one more round then.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was going to edit and qualify *within reason*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a side note:
> 
> i miss occam razor . .that guy was a electronics freak . .


What happened to Occam Razor???


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Even if the 1080 maxes out at ~2200 MHz on air/water, it still means it's ~20-25% faster than the last best cards highly overclocked. Doesn't sound to terrible to me.


More like 15-20% but no its definitely not terrible at all. Still a VERY fast card considering its size and power usage but underwhelming considering its hype and most importantly its PRICE.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> The stock cooling blows


right out of your case...literally


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> right out of your case...literally


With the addition of throttling and a super loud fan.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> The stock cooling blows


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> right out of your case...literally


The stock cooling *sucks* air in from inside the case *and blows* it out the rear.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Well if I did have a 1080 I would definitely just run it completely stock and let the boost clocks do whatever they wanted. This card would still be plenty fast enough for my 1440P monitors.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well if I did have a 1080 I would definitely just run it completely stock and let the boost clocks do whatever they wanted. This card would still be plenty fast enough for my 1440P monitors.


You could, but why would you. When you can get a better performing card and quieter for cheaper. I dont see why any one in their right mind would chose to pay extra for the FE instead of waiting for a custom one...


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> What happened to Occam Razor???


he's dropped me a line from time to time:
travel, soaking up eastern europian history, girlfriend in poland and thinking of starting a wine business in portugal.

yeah, he is busy.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> More like 15-20% but no its definitely not terrible at all. Still a VERY fast card considering its size and power usage but underwhelming considering its hype and most importantly its PRICE.


More like 5 to 15 in all the tests I ran.


----------



## CallsignVega

This guys founders edition running upwards of 2100 MHz and low 70's C inside a case. Maybe the FE isn't so horrible after all:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrRhV6qfrr0


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> This guys founders edition running upwards of 2100 MHz and low 70's C inside a case. Maybe the FE isn't so horrible after all:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrRhV6qfrr0


Definitely not on the stock fan curve. Been doing a lot of testing and the stock fan curve is utterly useless.
100% fan speed is actually not as loud as previous gen ref cards and is perfectly fine when benching and even gaming.
Been doing quite a bit of overclocking this weekend and the absolute max I saw was 67c @2101 Core Boost and 5468 Mem. That was during a heaven run @1440P. After putting my fan on (Massive industrial thing lol) the temps dropped to a max of 63c during the same run and same clocks. I did play some COD Black ops 3 and temps were in check, didn't lose any boost at all which is fantastic.


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> This guys founders edition running upwards of 2100 MHz and low 70's C inside a case. Maybe the FE isn't so horrible after all:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrRhV6qfrr0


That GUP has a 98.5% asic, it is probably the same card they used for the launch...

https://youtu.be/mrRhV6qfrr0?t=2m27s


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> That GUP has a 98.5% asic, it is probably the same card they used for the launch...
> 
> https://youtu.be/mrRhV6qfrr0?t=2m27s


There's a reason GPU-Z does not support ASIC readings in 0.8.8, think about it.


----------



## Trys0meM0re

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> There's a reason GPU-Z does not support ASIC readings in 0.8.8, think about it.


This, You can't check ASIC and older GPu-z give bogus readings, you can't even extract the BIOS with GPU-z Its not proper supported.
My FE card also hold its boost clock like his, 2100 and a little bit on 1080P and about 2088 @ 4K with +580 @ vram.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> This guys founders edition running upwards of 2100 MHz and low 70's C inside a case. Maybe the FE isn't so horrible after all:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrRhV6qfrr0


nice video. so in 1080p and 1440p resolutions there's hardly any difference between 980Ti and 1080 when both cards overclocked to their respective average of 1450mhz and 2100mhz.


----------



## zealord

http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/asus-geforce-gtx-1080-strix-oc-test/5/

Computerbase tested a GTX 1080 STRIX OC (with 6pin + 8pin)

Seems like they couldn't get it past 2045mhz overclocked


----------



## Bogga

My two cards wont arrive here until the 21st of june


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/asus-geforce-gtx-1080-strix-oc-test/5/
> 
> Computerbase tested a GTX 1080 STRIX OC (with 6pin + 8pin)
> 
> Seems like they couldn't get it past 2045mhz overclocked


They failed they didnt increased the voltage becaus of this
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidia-Geforce-GTX-10808G-Grafikkarte-262111/News/Erste-Erfahrungen-1196720/
But there is written that the card cant get over 1,25v but the stock voltage isnt 1,25v ...


----------



## Sleazybigfoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> This fits my view of the 1080 exactly, It is faster than my EVGA hybrid at 1575/7800 stock bios at +50 mv on afterburner. But I see it at around 15-18% against a good oc 1080. Mine does not throttle at all.
> 
> What I see as troublesome but Nvidia will love is that very few people are giving a second thought about dropping $650-$725 on a MIDRANGE card. This happened when the 680 came out and everyone paid launch price for it. The difference is that Nvidia made it seem that it was the flagship. Then when the 7970 came out Nvidia comes out and says- "wait here is our flagship the 780gtx". Then when the 7970 gets close to the 780 and we find out that the 780 is castrated they come out with the 780ti.
> 
> 20 months ago they release the 970 and 980 but this time we knew they were not full cards so Nvidia could not price the 980 as a flagship. The 980 was $100 bucks too high but that is water under the bridge.
> 
> Now the 1080 comes out and it does have impressive performance but it is still an upper midrange card and should be priced accordingly. When the 280GTX came out it was like $629 or $649 but it was the flagship card. The 480 and 580 were flagships and priced accordingly.
> 
> You do not buy a gpu just based on performance. You have to take into consideration the family of the card also. We are falling into Nvidia's plan. If everyone buys this card for 650-725 what is the TI going to go for? $900? Once you set the bar that it is ok to spend 700 or more for the midrange we are all going to get screwed.
> 
> And just for the people that think I am saying this is because I cannot afford it. A SMALL part of my GPU history. 3DFX voodoo 5 5500, GF3ti 500, GF4 ti 4600, 9800 pro, 6800gt, 7800gt. 7950gx2, 8800gtx, 280 gtx in sli (after price drop because of 4870) 5970, 7950's in xfire, 970gtx in sli and my current EVGA hybrid 980TI.
> 
> *You do not pay 250k for a Camaro because it is faster than a 200k Ferrari from 10 years ago. It is still a Camaro.*


----------



## Oj010

I said many times that extra power connectors won't help with the overclocks as the amount of power being delivered will not be your first bottleneck.

Anyway, two air cooler GTX 1080s are showing what they're made of, scoring higher in Unigen Heaven Xtreme than three or four LN2-cooled GTX 980 Tis or R9 290Xs.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> I said many times that extra power connectors won't help with the overclocks as the amount of power being delivered will not be your first bottleneck.
> 
> Anyway, two air cooler GTX 1080s are showing what they're made of, scoring higher in Unigen Heaven Xtreme than three or four LN2-cooled GTX 980 Tis or R9 290Xs.


But even 2 980Tis are faster than some tri-sli 980tis or 290x.

http://hwbot.org/submission/3084064_dancop_unigine_heaven___xtreme_preset_2x_geforce_gtx_980_ti_10149.28_dx11_marks


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> But even 2 980Tis are faster than some tri-sli 980tis or 290x.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3084064_dancop_unigine_heaven___xtreme_preset_2x_geforce_gtx_980_ti_10149.28_dx11_marks


And those two LN2 cooled GTX 980 Tis have just been beaten by two GTX 1080s running just a tad above stock.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> And those two LN2 cooled GTX 980 Tis have just been beaten by two GTX 1080s running just a tad above stock.


http://hwbot.org/submission/3219282_nacho_arroyo_unigine_heaven___xtreme_preset_2x_geforce_gtx_980_ti_10030.04_dx11_marks










Heaven extreme scales mostly with cpu overclocks.

And the gpu-z says around 1930. I bet it boost closer to 2ghz


----------



## headd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/asus-geforce-gtx-1080-strix-oc-test/5/
> 
> Computerbase tested a GTX 1080 STRIX OC (with 6pin + 8pin)
> 
> Seems like they couldn't get it past 2045mhz overclocked


it looks like pascal oc end up at 2000-2100mhz


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3219282_nacho_arroyo_unigine_heaven___xtreme_preset_2x_geforce_gtx_980_ti_10030.04_dx11_marks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven extreme scales mostly with cpu overclocks.
> 
> And the gpu-z says around 1930. I bet it boost closer to 2ghz


I'm not sure what your point is. I simply added a little something I'd just stumbled upon onto my previous post so it wasn't just (yet another) post of "I told you 2,500 MHz on air won't happen just by adding more power connectors."


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> I'm not sure what your point is. I simply added a little something I'd just stumbled upon onto my previous post so it wasn't just (yet another) post of "I told you 2,500 MHz on air won't happen just by adding more power connectors."


It is a bit of misleading to post heaven extreme and say that is faster than 3 or 4 ln2 980ti. We know that heaven extreme scales so awful with more than 2 gpus. Even if you compare 2 gpus with 1. It is faster on heaven extreme but it adds almost no real data for the comparison.

Yes I agree with you 2500 on air even with 3-8pin is not gonna happen. Even on water i can say. Probably has something to do with 16nm and the max clocks


----------



## GiveMeHope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> There's a reason GPU-Z does not support ASIC readings in 0.8.8, think about it.


Oh, but it does support it. The location has changed. It actually gives more information than past version. Perhaps you should think about things before asking others to do so in a patronizing language.


----------



## Kielon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleazybigfoot*


10-year old 980Ti will be worthless as opposed to 10-year old Ferrari







. Following your auto-moto comparison - 1080 is like 2L turbo which is faster and more fuel efficient than naturally aspirated 3L V6 of 980Ti /TX. At the end of the day 0-60 time is all that matters...who cares about displacement


----------



## Trys0meM0re

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiveMeHope*
> 
> Oh, but it does support it. The location has changed. It actually gives more information than past version. Perhaps you should think about things before asking others to do so in a patronizing language.


Asic quality reading is NOT supported on GPU-z in combination with the GTX1080.as of yet


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Yes I agree with you 2500 on air even with 3-8pin is not gonna happen. Even on water i can say. Probably has something to do with 16nm and the max clocks


imho oc max + bios mod 2200/2300mhz


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiveMeHope*
> 
> Oh, but it does support it. The location has changed. It actually gives more information than past version. Perhaps you should think about things before asking others to do so in a patronizing language.


It does not work with the GTX1080, tested with 3 different cards.


----------



## Trys0meM0re

Hope we get BIOS mods soon my 1080 is begging for it








My former GPU ( 980TI ) was a totally different card when modded ( MRDark ) did a gr8 job.


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiveMeHope*
> 
> Oh, but it does support it. The location has changed. It actually gives more information than past version. Perhaps you should think about things before asking others to do so in a patronizing language.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I talked about 1080 ASIC readings, context.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> It does not work with the GTX1080, tested with 3 different cards.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


WTS crop functionality, you buying?


----------



## Bogga

Alt+print screen...


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I was simply pointing out with that post that the chart only showed a very small advantage over the 980 SLI at 1080 P and did not beat 980 SLI at the other two resolutions as he was claiming. Postal jumped in and implied I missed the other resolutions but he missed that the 1080 didn't win at those other resolutions as the original poster claimed.


Eurogamer noted that 980 SLI was more in AC unity and less in Crisis 3. I don't have the numbers off hand. I think it was 1440p or something. Just throwing that out there for anyone interested, I didn't follow the chain up haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> nope. It feels like 98% of AAA games lack SLI and CF profiles at launch.
> 
> Fallout 4, DOOM, Titanfall and many more.


Hence why Im quitting Crossfire. Im so sick of games not releasing or potentially never getting Crossfire support. R6 Seige just never supported my 6990.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleazybigfoot*
> 
> Originally Posted by stangflyer View Post
> 
> This fits my view of the 1080 exactly, It is faster than my EVGA hybrid at 1575/7800 stock bios at +50 mv on afterburner. But I see it at around 15-18% against a good oc 1080. Mine does not throttle at all.
> 
> What I see as troublesome but Nvidia will love is that very few people are giving a second thought about dropping $650-$725 on a MIDRANGE card. This happened when the 680 came out and everyone paid launch price for it. The difference is that Nvidia made it seem that it was the flagship. Then when the 7970 came out Nvidia comes out and says- "wait here is our flagship the 780gtx". Then when the 7970 gets close to the 780 and we find out that the 780 is castrated they come out with the 780ti.
> 
> 20 months ago they release the 970 and 980 but this time we knew they were not full cards so Nvidia could not price the 980 as a flagship. The 980 was $100 bucks too high but that is water under the bridge.
> 
> Now the 1080 comes out and it does have impressive performance but it is still an upper midrange card and should be priced accordingly. When the 280GTX came out it was like $629 or $649 but it was the flagship card. The 480 and 580 were flagships and priced accordingly.
> 
> You do not buy a gpu just based on performance. You have to take into consideration the family of the card also. We are falling into Nvidia's plan. If everyone buys this card for 650-725 what is the TI going to go for? $900? Once you set the bar that it is ok to spend 700 or more for the midrange we are all going to get screwed.
> 
> And just for the people that think I am saying this is because I cannot afford it. A SMALL part of my GPU history. 3DFX voodoo 5 5500, GF3ti 500, GF4 ti 4600, 9800 pro, 6800gt, 7800gt. 7950gx2, 8800gtx, 280 gtx in sli (after price drop because of 4870) 5970, 7950's in xfire, 970gtx in sli and my current EVGA hybrid 980TI.
> 
> *You do not pay 250k for a Camaro because it is faster than a 200k Ferrari from 10 years ago. It is still a Camaro.*


So now we're comparing muscle and exotic cars to video cards.







WORST ANALOGY EVER, and I mean EVER. Think before you quote crap like this.

You want cheap then buy an AIB 1070 at ~$400, it's faster than a stock T-X.

The funny thing is almost all of these guys who are whining will end up buying a 1070 or 1080. Seen it before, five times over.


----------



## stanielz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The funny thing is almost all of these guys who are whining will end up buying a 1070 or 1080. Seen it before, five times over.


can confirm, x2 1080s on the way and i had no intention of doing so, it just happened.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> Alt+print screen...


It really isn't that hard


----------



## BillOhio

It looks like the jump from 980 to 980Ti was around 20-25% and it's not hard to imagine the 1080 to 1080Ti jump will be similar. Whatever card I buy next is one I'll have for at least a few years so I think I can resist the temptation and hold off for ONE more round, even if it takes till next Summer.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> It really isn't that hard


Or just use sharex..

In less than 3 secs


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Or just use sharex..
> 
> In less than 3 secs


Yes, there are alternatives. I prefer paint, just as fast









Point was that having a cropped image to get the relevant information is much more effective. Having to blow up his images just to see what he was trying to portray is meh


----------



## Tideman

So when are the non-reference cards expected to release?


----------



## Trys0meM0re

10th of june IIRC


----------



## Bogga

No tests with a 1080 on water?


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> No tests with a 1080 on water?


In the owners thread. Not much info though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minisale*
> 
> My first impressions:
> 
> EVGA GTX 1080
> 
> - max oc +220 Mhz
> - max mem oc +500 Mhz
> - [email protected] = 40°C max with oc
> - no coil whine


I would guess the only benefits may be more consistent boost with lower fan speed. Max OC will probably be 100% lottery. Probably not worth the trouble over a quality aib cooler. ..Unless custom cards magically clock to 2300.


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Unless custom cards magically clock to 2300.


They won't (at least not yet).


----------



## brandonb21

http://www.ncix.com/detail/evga-geforce-gtx-1080-sc-38-131608.htm

preorders for evga acx 3.0 1080 is up for Canadians


----------



## Ha-Nocri

1080 FE stock faster than 980ti OC in GTA 5:


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trys0meM0re*
> 
> 10th of june IIRC


Thanks


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> 1080 FE stock faster than 980ti OC in GTA 5:


This is pretty solid, reviewers who had GTA V in their test suite already showed the difference looks biggest in this game but this is a nice comparison.


----------



## jezzer

Not sure if these where already posted but;

Asus STRIX




Gigabyte G1


----------



## cyph3rz

The Asus STRIX vid was posted already.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> So when are the non-reference cards expected to release?


Whenever they're ready. I suspect over the next few weeks.

June 10th is the 1070 FE release.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Well, these are the three GTX 1080s I like so far*

*ZOTAC GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme*





*PALiT GTX 1080 Super JetStream*




*GAINWARD GTX 1080 Phoenix*





http://videocardz.com/60496/custom-geforce-gtx-1080-roundup


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> So when are the non-reference cards expected to release?


17.6 is expected date for most of the non reference cards at my retailer (western europe)


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *Well, these are the three GTX 1080s I like so far*
> 
> *ZOTAC GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme*
> 
> 
> 
> http://videocardz.com/60496/custom-geforce-gtx-1080-roundup


I'm hungry for some hotdogs.


----------



## Asmola

Posted before? Asus ROG Strix GTX 1080 review:

http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/asus-geforce-gtx-1080-strix-oc-test/

Edit: It was.


----------



## cyph3rz

*MSI GTX 1080 w/ Custom VBIOS, PCB, & 10-Phase VRM*


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/asus-geforce-gtx-1080-strix-oc-test/5/
> 
> Computerbase tested a GTX 1080 STRIX OC (with 6pin + 8pin)
> 
> Seems like they couldn't get it past 2045mhz overclocked


ughhh...

welp... it is looking like it might be SLI 1070's for me then


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonb21*
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/detail/evga-geforce-gtx-1080-sc-38-131608.htm
> 
> preorders for evga acx 3.0 1080 is up for Canadians


http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX62546

We can get the FTW edition for the same money.


----------



## brandonb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX62546
> 
> We can get the FTW edition for the same money.


that makes zero sense....


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonb21*
> 
> that makes zero sense....


Been dealing with NCIX for years.

They play with the prices and I've canceled orders because of their nonsense.

Place a pre-order with them one night and get up the next morning to find the price dropped $50.

And no, they don't honor the price drop. I asked them to and they said no. So I canceled and bought elsewhere.


----------



## Imouto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> ughhh...
> 
> welp... it is looking like it might be SLI 1070's for me then


Why? It's pitted against a MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming that boosts to 1400 Mhz and manages to trounce it by a healthy 20%. Can't wait to see what it can do with some quality custom love.


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Been dealing with NCIX for years.
> 
> They play with the prices and I've canceled orders because of their nonsense.
> 
> Place a pre-order with them one night and get up the next morning to find the price dropped $50.
> 
> And no, they don't honor the price drop. I asked them to and they said no. So I canceled and bought elsewhere.


NCIX is probably the worst retailer for PC hardware in Canada, IME. I almost always avoid them if I can.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> NCIX is probably the worst retailer for PC hardware in Canada, IME. I almost always avoid them if I can.


I haven't had any trouble with NCIX and I like their automatic price match function built in to their online checkout. On the other hand there is a Canada Computers within walking distance which may make it easier to sneak in some upgrades while the wife is out with the car.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I haven't had any trouble with NCIX and I like their automatic price match function built in to their online checkout. On the other hand there is a Canada Computers within walking distance *which may make it easier to sneak in some upgrades while the wife is out with the car.*











(+rep)


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (+rep)


I'm thinking GPU, sure, RAM absolutely... Upgrade my case to the 900D wellll... (I tried carrying home my 650D a couple years ago and ended up hailing a cab, shrugz)


----------



## sugalumps

There is actualy a rather large performance gap in overwatch, was not expecting that. I have to turn settings down to high/medium on my 980ti to get about 100fps at 1440p while the 1080 is getting 120+ at max settings. It seems like the perfect single card solution for 1440p 144hz monitors, still cant justify upgrading to it atm.


----------



## brandonb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Been dealing with NCIX for years.
> 
> They play with the prices and I've canceled orders because of their nonsense.
> 
> Place a pre-order with them one night and get up the next morning to find the price dropped $50.
> 
> And no, they don't honor the price drop. I asked them to and they said no. So I canceled and bought elsewhere.


i guess if the product is not out, then stay away from ncix.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> There is actualy a rather large performance gap in overwatch, was not expecting that. I have to turn settings down to high/medium on my 980ti to get about 100fps at 1440p while the 1080 is getting 120+ at max settings. It seems like the perfect single card solution for 1440p 144hz monitors, still cant justify upgrading to it atm.


Interesting! I love Overwatch btw! I'm at 1080p and using a wimpy 960 2gb on High averaging 100 fps at least. No AA if course.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I'm thinking GPU, sure, RAM absolutely... Upgrade my case to the 900D wellll... (I tried carrying home my 650D a couple years ago and ended up hailing a cab, shrugz)


go to the hardware store:


fits in the closet.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> go to the hardware store:
> 
> 
> fits in the closet.


I used to work for a furniture company, I own one of those







(but I like where your head is at!)


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> go to the hardware store:
> 
> 
> fits in the closet.


I use that for a few Boot camps here and there. My clients cry when I pull it from my car lol!!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> In the owners thread. Not much info though.
> I would guess the only benefits may be more consistent boost with lower fan speed. Max OC will probably be 100% lottery. Probably not worth the trouble over a quality aib cooler. ..*Unless custom cards magically clock to 2300*.


Might just as well expect a custom 980Ti to magically clock to 1700MHz. Its basically saying the same thing...


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Interesting! I love Overwatch btw! I'm at 1080p and using a wimpy 960 2gb on High averaging 100 fps at least. No AA if course.


That card is FAR from wimpy for 1080p gaming. Its a fantastic card for that resolution.


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Might just as well expect a custom 980Ti to magically clock to 1700MHz. Its basically saying the same thing...


i dont think so
overclockers already said 2.2 Ghz is the top max at the moment
2300 is possible on better cards like Kingpin, Classified and HOF
way more possible then a 980 Ti reach 1700 Mhz, which is most likely impossible even on water


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> i dont think so
> overclockers already said 2.2 Ghz is the top max at the moment
> 2300 is possible on better cards like Kingpin, Classified and HOF
> way *more possible then a 980 Ti reach 1700 Mhz, which is most likely impossible even on water*


That was my point. I think 2300MHz on a 1080 is going to be just as possible on an air/water cooled 1080 as 1700MHz is on a 980Ti. Which is to say NOT possible.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> 2300 is possible on better cards like Kingpin, Classified and HOF


I haven't seen anything that confirms this, but maybe you have. My understanding is that the limitations to overclocking the 1080 are voltage based. If that's true then I imagine you'd at least have to mod the bios on those cards you mention in order to get up to 2300, if it's even possible.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

From what I am hearing, even zombie mod cards with custom BIOS from Nvidia aren't doing anything close to 2300MHz on air/water. In fact, even under LN2 they aren't hitting 2500MHz...


----------



## carlhil2

Anyone notice in this vid how the OCed 1080 sometimes dip below the reference 1080, a bug?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Anyone notice in this vid how the OCed 1080 sometimes dip below the reference 1080, a bug?


May not be totally stable OC?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> May not be totally stable OC?


Yes, I was thinking that also...


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> From what I am hearing, even zombie mod cards with custom BIOS from Nvidia aren't doing anything close to 2300MHz on air/water. In fact, even under LN2 they aren't hitting 2500MHz...


Just my very uneducated sense of things but it seems like Pascal might have a LOT left in the tank. I am imaging the jump from the the xx80 to the xx80Ti may be bigger this time around than in past generations. I'm gonna hold off until the Ti to upgrade. It's a shame that SLI doesn't work better because 1070 SLI would be a great fit for my budget and setup. It looks like 1080 plays pretty much everything above 30fps at least, on highest settings @ '3K', but again, I'm expecting 1080Ti to be a rocket that I don't want to miss out on as I can't justify 2 $1,000CAD gpu purchases within a year of each other. (Even if Canada Computers IS in walking distance







)


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I'm thinking GPU, sure, RAM absolutely... Upgrade my case to the 900D wellll... (I tried carrying home my 650D a couple years ago and ended up hailing a cab, shrugz)


Hauling around the 900D is a real PITA. I feel bad for the movers that had to haul my pc up 2 flights of stairs











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Just my very uneducated sense of things but it seems like Pascal might have a LOT left in the tank. I am imaging the jump from the the xx80 to the xx80Ti may be bigger this time around than in past generations. I'm gonna hold off until the Ti to upgrade. It's a shame that SLI doesn't work better because 1070 SLI would be a great fit for my budget and setup. It looks like 1080 plays pretty much everything above 30fps at least, on highest settings @ '3K', but again, I'm expecting 1080Ti to be a rocket that I don't want to miss out on as I can't justify 2 $1,000CAD gpu purchases within a year of each other. (Even if Canada Computers IS in walking distance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I'll be waiting for the Ti also. After playing Dragon Age Inquisition I'm getting desperate to drop SLI but not until there is a single card that at least comes close in performance terms. I'm hoping the 1080 Ti will be that card (and that it's not so excessively priced I can't afford one). Not looking forward to what I'll get for my 980 Ti's once the 1080 Ti does finally drop....


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

No question the 1080Ti is where the real excitement is going to come in. HBM2 and a chip 50% larger than GP104 with the same kind of blistering clock speeds should make for an absolutely amazing performer! The fact that this thing is coming is the main reason I've been so down on the 1080. Just be patient and big Pascal will rock your socks off!


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> I'll be waiting for the Ti also. After playing Dragon Age Inquisition I'm getting desperate to drop SLI but not until there is a single card that at least comes close in performance terms. I'm hoping the 1080 Ti will be that card (and that it's not so excessively priced I can't afford one). Not looking forward to what I'll get for my 980 Ti's once the 1080 Ti does finally drop....


I recently stopped using SLI as well and am hoping to stay that way. Everything I'm playing now seems to be very manageable for my single 980 Ti but there will come a day/game when a single card isn't going to cut it. The case for picking up a 1080 was compelling but I think the 1080 Ti is where my money will ultimately go. I'm of the personality where I think I would love a 1080 right up until the 1080 Ti was there on the shelf looking back at me.


----------



## CallsignVega

I'm curious to see what the next Titan iteration will bring...


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I'm curious to see what the next Titan iteration will bring...


A $1080 USD price tag

For the Founders Edition.

It's gonna make waves with its reference fans.


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> A $1080 USD price tag
> 
> For the Founders Edition.
> 
> It's gonna make waves with its reference fans.


If the new titan is based on gp102 den likely to be able to available to custom aib for $999 and fe for $1099.

The reason is they no longer compete in the professional segment


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> If the new titan is based on gp102 den likely to be able to available to custom aib for $999 and fe for $1099.
> 
> The reason is they no longer compete in the professional segment


That made no difference whatsoever with the Titan X, a gaming only card. The next Titan will be reference/FE only. They'll save the Ti for the AIB's just like before.


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That made no difference whatsoever with the Titan X, a gaming only card. The next Titan will be reference/FE only. They'll save the Ti for the AIB's just like before.


The gm200 was also used for quadro and other professional segment. With the existence of gp100 there might never be a need and nvidia can safely allow aib to push their card as fast as possible. Same thing with the need for huge memory capacity.

Anyway titan x remain the only full blown gpu that never got the chance to be made by the custom aib


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No question the 1080Ti is where the real excitement is going to come in. HBM2 and a chip 50% larger than GP104 with the same kind of blistering clock speeds should make for an absolutely amazing performer! The fact that this thing is coming is the main reason I've been so down on the 1080. Just be patient and big Pascal will rock your socks off!


but at what price?


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> but at what price?


I'm guessing the AIB's will be $700-$800 USD, partly based on the 980Ti launching at $650 USD. Also, maybe Vega will have released by the 1080Ti launch(?).


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No question the 1080Ti is where the real excitement is going to come in. HBM2 and a chip 50% larger than GP104 with the same kind of blistering clock speeds should make for an absolutely amazing performer! The fact that this thing is coming is the main reason I've been so down on the 1080. Just be patient and big Pascal will rock your socks off!


for the low price of $1500!

















Spoiler: Warning: Rant!



Since the small chips are up $200, guess the big one can go up 3 or $400 to the same applause from our teams of unbias reviewers.







Nvidia is cancer to the PC industry, continuously driving prices up through every dirty trick in the book. Now a reference card costs $100 more then a custom one? Really, like any custom manufacturer will even price their better cards at MSRP. And what do the Press say about that blatant cash grab? Nothing... absolutely disgusting.

Look at how advanced smart phones have become, and yet prices have stayed relatively consistent on the mid range and high range phones, same thing for laptops and a whole bunch of other technologies. But not GPUs.


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> but at what price?


When 1080 get slash to 499 and 1070 slash to 329. Den the 1080 ti will be release at 699/799 fe pricepoint. It wont be full chip. Most likely cut to 3584 or worst, 3200 cores. But probably offer a much better performance per watt.

But we know 1080 wont get slash until amd came out with smth better.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> for the low price of $1500!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Rant!
> 
> 
> 
> Since the small chips are up $200, guess the big one can go up 3 or $400 to the same applause from our teams of unbias reviewers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia is cancer to the PC industry, continuously driving prices up through every dirty trick in the book. Now a reference card costs $100 more then a custom one? Really, like any custom manufacturer will even price their better cards at MSRP. And what do the Press say about that blatant cash grab? Nothing... absolutely disgusting.
> 
> Look at how advanced smart phones have become, and yet prices have stayed relatively consistent on the mid range and high range phones, same thing for laptops and a whole bunch of other technologies. But not GPUs.


Oh I agree with everything you said absolutely. I'm purely talking about the performance of upcoming big Pascal cards. Obviously the pricing is completely out of whack.


----------



## x3sphere

So there's a 1080 Lightning coming...









http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/galaxy-gtx-1070-hif-msi-gtx-1080-lightning/


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> So there's a 1080 Lightning coming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/galaxy-gtx-1070-hif-msi-gtx-1080-lightning/


Either AIBs know something we don't about big chip release or MSI joined the train of releasing "LN2" versions of midrange cards.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ah crap, the Lightning is in the house! Definitely the best custom 1080 card. Must have...


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ah crap, the Lightning is in the house! Definitely the best custom 1080 card. Must have...


And den u are stuck at 2.1 ghz like the rest of the 1080s. Even fe.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> And den u are stuck at 2.1 ghz like the rest of the 1080s. Even fe.


That has not been proven.


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That has not been proven.


I thought the issue is voltage?


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> I thought the issue is voltage?


It won't affect all cards. It will affect all FE cards and some (majority) custom cards.


----------



## pez

I'm liking that Asus has finally gotten a hint to 'blackout' their product themes and then let the user control this via RGB. I love the black and red color scheme, but I don't like it that I want everything to be this way. MSI Gaming cards as well as Asus up to this point have pretty much been this way. The MSI Gaming 8G, Lightning, and the Gigabyte G1 all throw some 'forced' color scheme onto their cards (Gigabyte is doing orange accents, but RGB lighting? k...) as well.

Obviously my opinion is going to differ from others, but I'm surprised to say that for myself, I'm looking forward to an ASUS Strix or Zotac Amp Extreme 1080/1070 over EVGA this time around.


----------



## Bogga

Will the RGB on the backplate of the ASUS-card work when the cooler is removed?


----------



## Terrorblade

Well, i will get one in this weekend but i still have a concern about my i5 4460 if it bottlenecks this beast? Im going to upgrade in a 4k Monitor in near future so should i spend money on CPU upgrade 1st or just buy a 4k monitor?


----------



## Bogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrorblade*
> 
> Well, i will get one in this weekend but i still have a concern about my i5 4460 if it bottlenecks this beast? Im going to upgrade in a 4k Monitor in near future so should i spend money on CPU upgrade 1st or just buy a 4k monitor?


CPU first, then 21:9 34" g-sync 100hz


----------



## Terrorblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> CPU first, then 21:9 34" g-sync 100hz


Well, it is quitely a big deal, i cant afford it







With that money i can buy a second 1080 and 4k monitor in my country


----------



## Frutek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> Either AIBs know something we don't about big chip release or MSI joined the train of releasing "LN2" versions of midrange cards.


http://videocardz.com/60709/msi-geforce-gtx-1080-lightning-pictured

"ComputerBase made a mistake!

This card is not GTX 1080, but 980 Ti







."

Unfortunately


----------



## lolfail9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frutek*
> 
> http://videocardz.com/60709/msi-geforce-gtx-1080-lightning-pictured
> 
> "ComputerBase made a mistake!
> 
> This card is not GTX 1080, but 980 Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ."
> 
> Unfortunately


Fortunately, because MSI making a lightning version of midrange die would be sad.


----------



## Frutek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolfail9001*
> 
> Fortunately, because MSI making a lightning version of midrange die would be sad.


I have good memories about gtx770 lightning. It was terrific overclocker (even on air) and had awesome cooling performance comparing to other 770 series cards.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frutek*
> 
> I have good memories about gtx770 lightning. It was terrific overclocker (even on air) and had awesome cooling performance comparing to other 770 series cards.


Was just an expensive GTX 680 though?


----------



## Frutek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Was just an expensive GTX 680 though?


770 was cheaper than 680 when released other than that it had higher stock clocks, refined chip and faster memory chips.
770 Lightning was ~50 euro more than regular msi 770 when I bought mine.


----------



## guttheslayer

Did JHH sold or lost his jacket?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Do custom Nvidia GPUs OC more then reference? This is never the case with AMD cards. The only difference might be if custom cards use different memory.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> Will the RGB on the backplate of the ASUS-card work when the cooler is removed?


That's a good question. I'd be rather surprised if it wasn't tied to the PCB somehow either by a proprietary connection, or via a 3-pin header. In the video posted earlier (I posted again below) the guy removed just the cooler and not the backplate, however the cooler had what looked to be a fan connection as well as another connection which I suspect is tied to the RGB lights. The card is supposed to have 2 headers to control case fans, but I couldn't see anything else unless it's some type of contact connector. I'm thorougly impressed with the way the card looks and the features it is bringing to the table (I personally thought the fan headers for case fans was a neat idea, even though I'll never use it.). I'm not one to get too excited over Asus stuff, either







.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> The gm200 was also used for quadro and other professional segment. With the existence of gp100 there might never be a need and nvidia can safely allow aib to push their card as fast as possible. Same thing with the need for huge memory capacity.
> 
> Anyway titan x remain the only full blown gpu that never got the chance to be made by the custom aib


I think you're confused man...

All Titan series (GTX Titan, GTX Titan Black, GTX Titan Z, GTX Titan X) where not to be modified by their board partners. And while the GTX Titan, Black and Z all had the ability to compute (FP64 1/3 FP32) that was stripped down in the GTX Titan X (FP64 1/32 FP32). Making it instead of a pro-sumer card into a pure gaming card.
What we can expect for nVidia to do is steal AMD's thunder when they announce Vega with their own Pascal GTX Titan class card and we'll have a trickle down effect of either getting a GTX 1180 or a GTX 1080 Ti.


----------



## bfedorov11




----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> Did JHH sold or lost his jacket?


A special member in a Mario suit offered him $799 for it.


----------



## pez

So the 1080 looks to be plowing through UW 1440p as well. I think I'm going to start out with one of these.


----------



## USlatin

Anyone find SLI 1070 vs. 1080 benchmarks yet?


----------



## Sheyster

ASUS FE in stock:

http://www.amazon.com/GeForce-Founders-Graphics-Cards-GTX1080-8G/dp/B01FWI7J7G?ie=UTF8&keywords=asus%20gtx%201080&qid=1464703308&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1

I'm not buying one myself. No FE for me.


----------



## GiveMeHope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> ASUS FE in stock:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/GeForce-Founders-Graphics-Cards-GTX1080-8G/dp/B01FWI7J7G?ie=UTF8&keywords=asus%20gtx%201080&qid=1464703308&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1
> 
> I'm not buying one myself. No FE for me.


No longer!


----------



## Cool Mike

Waiting on a custom. #1 choice for me: EVGA Classified

Hoping this week.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Waiting on a custom. #1 choice for me: EVGA Classified
> 
> Hoping this week.


I believe the latest info is end of June for classy. FTW mid june. Asus said the 4th to buy the strix.


----------



## pez

I can't seem to find it, but does anyone know when the Asus STRIX will go on sale for preorder at least?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> If the new titan is based on gp102 den likely to be able to available to custom aib for $999 and fe for $1099.
> 
> The reason is they no longer compete in the professional segment


I was totally making fun of the FE editions and how even with their premium price tag they have that silly fan revving issue, I wasn't being serious at all.


----------



## Cool Mike

I may need to take a look at the strix. I need a graphic card very soon.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I can't seem to find it, but does anyone know when the Asus STRIX will go on sale for preorder at least?


June 4th is all I have heard.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> June 4th is all I have heard.


That would be awesome







. I might give it a couple weeks before ordering to make sure no inherent issues arise, but I'm pretty excited at this point. Between it and the Zotac Amp Extreme, I think I'll have a time deciding.


----------



## DIYDeath

Anyone know the release date for the EVGA 1080?

Not the classy or the FTW, just the plain jane EVGA GTX 1080 for $609.99


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> I believe the latest info is *end of June for classy.* FTW mid june. Asus said the 4th to buy the strix.


Where did you hear this? Will probably try hold out for the classy if true.


----------



## cyph3rz

*The Witcher 3 Blood And Wine GTX 1080 Ultra Settings 1440p Frame Rate Performance Test*


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Where did you hear this? Will probably try hold out for the classy if true.


There is a quote from EVGA earlier in this thread with some ballpark release dates.


----------



## pez

Here's the post in question, I believe. At least this is the one I'm thinking of:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I'd expect the same for the US:
> 
> _Hi guys
> 
> I will do my best before I hit the sack in Taiwan.
> 
> Roughly here is how I see first stocks hitting the UK.
> 
> SC - 9th/10th June
> FTW - 16th/17th June.
> Classified - End of June
> Hybrid/Hydro Copper - Early July.
> 
> I am afraid I can only be vague at this stage but we are doing all we can. There is more Founders Edition on the way already in strong numbers and will land during this week. Please do not take these dates as gospel but I hope a decent guide for you.
> 
> Thanks
> Ben - EVGA_


----------



## criminal

I would be lying if I said I didn't giggle a little bit at this:

http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=447836&postcount=15
http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=447837&postcount=16


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I would be lying if I said I didn't giggle a little bit at this:
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=447836&postcount=15
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=447837&postcount=16


Yep, time to put the chemicals away. Looks like 14nm may be the end of an era.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

So 2.5ghz they said XD


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> So 2.5ghz they said XD


LOL... yep. GM200 might very well remain the fastest Nvidia gpu until big Pascal arrives.

I mean I am not a LN2 guy, but such a shame the GM200 might be the last good benching card.


----------



## bigjdubb

I wonder if the 1.25 volt issue is a finfet thing, a 16nm tsmc thing or a pascal architecture thing.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I wonder if the 1.25 volt issue is a finfet thing, a 16nm tsmc thing or a pascal architecture thing.


Me too. It may just be an Nvidia greenlight thing.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Well looking at the way nvidia present the product...

Nvidia hey guys look 2.1GHz overclocking we manage to do this like in 5min behind curtains (People: OH WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW) oh look @ 67c (more wowowowowowowowwoowow)

Everybody goes crazy sells all their titans and ti in expectations of 2.5GHz lol

This without taking in consideration HOW BAD the gains are...

But honest here, im cardless and in a hunt for 1080 but no way in hell im paying $700 bucks for one.. I manage to get a good deal on my 980ti cant refuse the sidegrade


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Me too. It may just be an Nvidia greenlight thing.


With those (unsubstantiated) reports of early Polaris clocking issues it makes me wonder if ti is a finfet thing. I'm not sure what similarities are between between Samsung FinFet and TSMC FinFet, it may not even be possible for the two processes to share an issue. We may see the same clocking limitations on big pascal if it is an architectural or process related issue.


----------



## Krgwow

so, we will not see a GTX 1080 further then 2.2 Ghz even a HOF/Classy/Kingpin on LN2 with modified BIOS, is that it?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> so, we will not see a GTX 1080 further then 2.2 Ghz even a HOF/Classy/Kingpin on LN2 with modified BIOS, is that it?


That's the reasonable assumption, based on what we've seen and heard so far. However, that could change once those products are released...just don't count on that change.

I view the 1080 as being able to do 1800-1900 with fan speed set to 100% to avoid thermal throttling. I'd be pleasantly surprised at anything above 1900 for the overclock.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> We may see the same clocking limitations on big pascal if it is an architectural or process related issue.


I'm hoping that we don't and the the Ti takes things up a notch, especially if Vega turns out to be strong(?). That may not pan out but I'm gonna wait one more round and see, as 1080s are $1,000 up here after taxes and I'd be kicking myself if the Ti doesn't have that apparent 1.25 roadblock.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Custom GTX 1080 + 1070 GPUs from EVGA - Computex 2016*


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I'm hoping that we don't and the the Ti takes things up a notch, especially if Vega turns out to be strong(?). That may not pan out but I'm gonna wait one more round and see, as 1080s are $1,000 up here after taxes and I'd be kicking myself if the Ti doesn't have that apparent 1.25 roadblock.


I am in a wait and see mode as well. I want to see if these roadblocks can be overcome, it is still very early to assume todays limitations will be there in a month. Once more of the AIB's get into the hands of users, and bios modding users specifically, we may see a different story. Not that I distrust der8auer but not being able to get around it in the BIOS could be an Asus thing.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> That's the reasonable assumption, based on what we've seen and heard so far. However, that could change once those products are released...just don't count on that change.
> 
> I view the 1080 as being able to do 1800-1900 with fan speed set to 100% to avoid thermal throttling. I'd be pleasantly surprised at anything above 1900 for the overclock.


There are videos of people gaming on the FE at ~2050 with ~75% fan with very few dips below 2000.

Clockster can bench 2113 with the FE.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/3240_40#post_25212354

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrRhV6qfrr0


----------



## Cool Mike

The EVGA 1080 FTW is available for preorder with Amazon. Just ordered one!


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> The EVGA 1080 FTW is available for preorder with Amazon. Just ordered one!


how much do you expect to achiev on core clock? or you will not touch it?


----------



## Krgwow

and how the f... can i already pre-order Classfied, Xtreme G, Zotac AExtreme from overclockers.uk ?
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/search?sSearch=gtx+1080

how can they know the prices?
Classified doesn't even have the price on eVGA website









ps: converting Classified price to euro + ship would be 925€ lmao


----------



## Cool Mike

It is still early, not alot of overclocking on the custom cards. Depending on the quality of the GPU (ASIC). Most should achieve a 1900-2200 Mhz overclock on the core. I would have prefered the Classified, but EVGA did a good job with the FTW as its a totally custom also and with the RGB lighting.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *The Witcher 3 Blood And Wine GTX 1080 Ultra Settings 1440p Frame Rate Performance Test*


Only 60? my 980ti does that easy also...


----------



## Bogga

There are two things I'm curious about. If the rgb of the strix backplate will work once you've removed the cooler. And I'm thinking about going two loops in the future and if you can set the fans on the rad for the gpu's to go by gpu-temp by connecting them to the fan-pins on one of the cards...

Edit: Seems like my second question is a yes









https://youtu.be/rcz_sS5V5T0


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> Only 60? my 980ti does that easy also...


Yeah... something doesn't seem right. My OC'd 980 Ti easily does 1440p/60.


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> That's the reasonable assumption, based on what we've seen and heard so far. However, that could change once those products are released...just don't count on that change.
> 
> I view the 1080 as being able to do 1800-1900 with fan speed set to 100% to avoid thermal throttling. I'd be pleasantly surprised at anything above 1900 for the overclock.


My card is completely gamestable up to 2101 Core and 460 mem. Fan needs to be 100% though for gaming sessions as far as I'm concerned.
At those clocks I was able to play Overwatch, Black ops 3 maxed out @ 1440P for around 40min to an hour without any issues. Max temp was 68c for Overwatch and saw a 69c in BO3. Boost didn't drop once,


----------



## ChevChelios

its been pretty obvious at this point that even FE 1080s can easily hit stable 2000-2050 OC, probably 2050-2100

saying it only goes 1800-1900 is just blatantly wrong

whether AIBs can hit 2200+ we'll see


----------



## cyph3rz

*I'm just posting this for anyone who cares*

*GTX 1080 BASE, BOOST, and MEM listing*


----------



## VSG

Nice list. There are 2 SKUs of the Asus GTX 1080 Strix, and the specs above seem to be for the OC version.

That list also shows that Pascal has a +/- 13 MHz core clock step just like Maxwell and Kepler before. Overclocking to these increments will be better for stability, assuming the core doesn't just default to the closest floor step anyway.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I would be lying if I said I didn't giggle a little bit at this:
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=447836&postcount=15
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=447837&postcount=16


it's timing out for me . .


----------



## Sheyster

I pre-ordered the EVGA FTW on Amazon as well. We'll see how long it takes to actually get it.


----------



## Invaderscs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> The EVGA 1080 FTW is available for preorder with Amazon. Just ordered one!


Thanks for the head's up! I also just pre-ordered a FTW edition.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> it's timing out for me . .


Me too now.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

got me one ftw lets see

was hoping for the evga blower fan $610 but i guess the ftw should do


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> it's timing out for me . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too now.
Click to expand...

got in for a second:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> got in for a second:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well... that seems pretty clear cut.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I pre-ordered the EVGA FTW on Amazon as well. We'll see how long it takes to actually get it.


I can't decide between the SC and FTW. Even if the FTW is clocked higher, can't I just OC the SC? The difference being I imagine with the dual 8 pin, the FTW would be able to PC higher. But I don't intend to over clock too high either. Im torn. Are the heat sinks significantly different enough perhaps?


----------



## sugalumps

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-1080-g1-gaming-8gb-gddr5x-2560-core-vr-ready-graphics-card-with-windforce-3x-pl

£630 for the gigabyte gaming
£620 for the asus strix
£650 for the msi gaming
£630 for evgas

That cant be the real prices?! That's more expensive than the founders editions! That is over $900 lmao, I was expecting £550 at most for these cards, glad I held onto my 980ti.


----------



## Invaderscs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> I can't decide between the SC and FTW. Even if the FTW is clocked higher, can't I just OC the SC? The difference being I imagine with the dual 8 pin, the FTW would be able to PC higher. But I don't intend to over clock too high either. Im torn. Are the heat sinks significantly different enough perhaps?


The FTW edition has RGB lighting while the SC only has white. Also the FTW has 10+2 power phase while the SC only has 5+1. And the clocks will probably be different but the FTW edition clock speeds aren't announced yet.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invaderscs*
> 
> The FTW edition has RGB lighting while the SC only has white. Also the FTW has 10+2 power phase while the SC only has 5+1. And the clocks will probably be different but the FTW edition clock speeds aren't announced yet.


Right right and the acx cooler is the same.

How big of a difference do you think the phases are? I mean we won't know I guess till reviews but if I'm paying 30 bucks more for lighting... haha


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> Right right and the acx cooler is the same.
> 
> How big of a difference do you think the phases are? I mean we won't know I guess till reviews but if I'm paying 30 bucks more for lighting... haha


Probably FTW will run cooler since the cooler is bigger and VRM make less heat.


----------



## Krgwow

So, as that list shows up, every card is more or less the same, which will matter in the end for those who want to overclock will be the Silicon Lottery, right?


----------



## BillOhio

None of the cards seem to be OC'ing past 2100 MHz as the all seem to be hitting a wall at 1.25 volts. Personally I'd wait a bit for some reviews as currently it seems like you'll get the same'ish clocks no matter which card you end up with, even the FE.


----------



## Invaderscs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> So, as that list shows up, every card is more or less the same, which will matter in the end for those who want to overclock will be the Silicon Lottery, right?


That list isn't complete yet as some of the cards don't have official specs yet like the EVGA FTW edition.


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invaderscs*
> 
> That list isn't complete yet as some of the cards don't have official specs yet like the EVGA FTW edition.


I will not put my card into watter, but still, want to hold on for get a Classified... i don't know what to do, honestly








I will probably just buy the FTW in the end and whatever

I really enjoy to overclock max possible the card, etc... but that barrier that everyone is talking about make me lost on ideas


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Probably FTW will run cooler since the cooler is bigger and VRM make less heat.


This... +RGB lighting!


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Why do you care? Let some people make profit. No one stops you from getting it. .


Because excessive capitalist greed was the kind of nonsense which screwed over the world economy during the wallstreet fiasco.

Just because you can do something shady doesn't mean you should. Especially since places like NCIX are only charging an extra 10-15% for their capitalist gouging tactics. Overall it's amoral to charge that much when the market can't even support that kind of price hike. Especially on a product that has issues like fan revving, sub-par cooling on the FE edition and can't OC very well.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Because excessive capitalist greed was the kind of nonsense which screwed over the world economy during the wallstreet fiasco.
> 
> Just because you can do something shady doesn't mean you should. Especially since places like NCIX are only charging an extra 10-15% for their capitalist gouging tactics. Overall it's amoral to charge that much when the market can't even support that kind of price hike. Especially on a product that has issues like fan revving, sub-par cooling on the FE edition and can't OC very well.


Well the reality is that they have, and whether or not the market can "support it" isn't exactly true. The market can and will support it. Just because you don't, doesn't mean no one else does or will. So far any site selling 1080's have sold out almost instantly, and this will continue to happen.


----------



## cyph3rz

*GTX 1080 Xtreme & G1 Gaming from Gigabyte - Computex 2016*


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Because excessive capitalist greed was the kind of nonsense which screwed over the world economy during the wallstreet fiasco.
> 
> Just because you can do something shady doesn't mean you should. Especially since places like NCIX are only charging an extra 10-15% for their capitalist gouging tactics. Overall it's amoral to charge that much when the market can't even support that kind of price hike. Especially on a product that has issues like fan revving, sub-par cooling on the FE edition and can't OC very well.


LOL resellers are shady?

Look I don't like resellers myself, I have to deal with them every weekend because most of them MF have bots and I'm a sneakerhead. But if there is anything that's hyped or high in demand you'll always have resellers and scalpers. Either get better at purchasing, wait it out for a restock, or pay the fee


----------



## BillOhio

That Gigabyte Extreme is hard to look at with out giggling from the silliness of all the 'badassery' they've heaped on to that thing. That said, It's by far my favorite of all the new cards so far. I love that thing.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> That Gigabyte Extreme is hard to look at with out giggling from the silliness of all the 'badassery' they've heaped on to that thing. That said, It's by far my favorite of all the new cards so far. I love that thing.


Yeah it's a nice card. I'm aiming for a 2-slot, 3-fan card this time and I was looking at the Gigabyte G1 but it looks kinda plain to me tho.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *GTX 1080 Xtreme & G1 Gaming from Gigabyte - Computex 2016*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> That Gigabyte Extreme is hard to look at with out giggling from the silliness of all the 'badassery' they've heaped on to that thing. That said, It's by far my favorite of all the new cards so far. I love that thing.


Holy Hell, that Gigabyte Extreme 1080 is my new favorite card. 5-copper heatpipes, 2x HDMI 2.0 ports that can be used either internal or external, and layered 3 fan cooling with overhang heatsink. My FTW's on order look kinda puny in comparison. I wish we knew when these cards would hit retail, constantly checking sucks ass.


----------



## Xuvial

I've always wondered why Gigabyte cards use 3 fans when EVGA, Asus, MSI, etc pull exactly the same temps (if not better) with 2 fans and identical noise levels.


----------



## pez

G1 is almost perfect outside of those orange accents. Xtreme Gaming feels too over the top even with RGB disabled. As it stands the Asus STRIX is still the most subtle card. i think a close second goes to the Zotac if it were't for that backplate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Nice list. There are 2 SKUs of the Asus GTX 1080 Strix, and the specs above seem to be for the OC version.
> 
> That list also shows that Pascal has a +/- 13 MHz core clock step just like Maxwell and Kepler before. Overclocking to these increments will be better for stability, assuming the core doesn't just default to the closest floor step anyway.


Do you know the two different SKUs?


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuvial*
> 
> I've always wondered why Gigabyte cards use 3 fans when EVGA, Asus, MSI, etc pull exactly the same temps (if not better) with 2 fans and identical noise levels.


"more is better" mentality

Psychological approach.

I do love Windforce though, so quiet.


----------



## poinguan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuvial*
> 
> I've always wondered why Gigabyte cards use 3 fans when EVGA, Asus, MSI, etc pull exactly the same temps (if not better) with 2 fans and identical noise levels.


For the 980Ti, Gigabyte's Xtreme Gaming 3-fan cooler beats those having a 2-fan-cooler (MSI Twin Frozr / EVGA ACX)


----------



## Frutek

European suppliers are slowly getting MSI 1080 Gaming X in stock. I got info from polish supplier that they might have it tomorrow in stock.
I wanted to order Strix but since they use this bad designed cooler again I resigned from it.

Fingers crossed for good OC









P.S. It's same price as FE in Poland
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poinguan*
> 
> For the 980Ti, Gigabyte's Xtreme Gaming 3-fan cooler beats those having a 2-fan-cooler (MSI Twin Frozr / EVGA ACX)


Beats in what ? I would say if you level the fan curve for them to reach same temperatures those two are close. But from my experience Gigabyte makes more noise (overall dB and annoying pitch).


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poinguan*
> 
> For the 980Ti, Gigabyte's Xtreme Gaming 3-fan cooler beats those having a 2-fan-cooler (MSI Twin Frozr / EVGA ACX)


i think it has more to do with xtreme being a 3 slot card, rather than number of fans used. twin frozr and acx are both 2 slot cards.

gigabytes using 3 small fans has disadvantages thought. i had 980Ti G1 and fan noise was unbearable high pitched whine. cards that use 2 large fans have a lot less distracting noise.


----------



## BlitzWulf




----------



## Glottis

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/msi-geforce-gtx-1080-gaming-x-8g-review.html

very nice temps and low noise, but...

same OC as all other 1080 (reference, strix, etc). OC lockdown on Pascal confirmed.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frutek*
> 
> European suppliers are slowly getting MSI 1080 Gaming X in stock. I got info from polish supplier that they might have it tomorrow in stock.
> I wanted to order Strix but since they use this bad designed cooler again I resigned from it.
> 
> Fingers crossed for good OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. It's same price as FE in Poland
> Beats in what ? I would say if you level the fan curve for them to reach same temperatures those two are close. But from my experience Gigabyte makes more noise (overall dB and annoying pitch).


What makes their cooler a bad cooler design?


----------



## Frutek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What makes their cooler a bad cooler design?


Not every heatpipe is put directly on top of the gpu die (980ti).

1080


This makes it less efficient with cooling the chip hence it runs a bit hotter than let's say MSI cooler. Also it produce more noise cause of this.
As someone already mentioned this cooler was made for the AMD die with HBM memory (980 ti one).

Temps

Noise


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frutek*
> 
> Not every heatpipe is put directly on top of the gpu die.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This makes it less efficient with cooling the chip hence it runs a bit hotter than let's say MSI cooler. Also it produce more noise cause of this.
> As someone already mentioned this cooler was made for the AMD die with HBM memory.
> 
> Temps
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noise


The 1080 cooler is not the same recycled cooler that they used on the 980Ti. See the video below for reference.


----------



## USlatin

Who wants to kill the 3rd and 4th card?


----------



## Frutek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The 1080 cooler is not the same recycled cooler that they used on the 980Ti. See the video below for reference.


Yes, sorry for that just noticed.
Although judging by the looks I wouldn't expect it to be much improved over 980ti design.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frutek*
> 
> Yes, sorry for that just noticed.
> Although judging by the looks I wouldn't expect it to be much improved over 980ti design.


All good, but I will definitely try and wait for a review for the card to check it out. Based on the fact they seemed to have corrected it, I feel a bit more confident, but nonetheless, only time will tell







.


----------



## Frutek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> All good, but I will definitely try and wait for a review for the card to check it out. Based on the fact they seemed to have corrected it, I feel a bit more confident, but nonetheless, only time will tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


There's one review online already.

http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/asus-geforce-gtx-1080-strix-oc-test/


----------



## alpsie

So from the two reviews, the strix idle at 42 load is 73 and noice is 42,5db while the msi gaming idle at 36 load is 70 and noice at 53db

Sendt fra min Nexus 6P med Tapatalk


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie*
> 
> So from the two reviews, the strix idle at 42 load is 73 and noice is 42,5db while the msi gaming idle at 36 load is 70 and noice at 53db
> 
> Sendt fra min Nexus 6P med Tapatalk


MSI GAMING X is 39db 70C according to guru3d review i posted in previous page.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/msi-geforce-gtx-1080-gaming-x-8g-review.html
> 
> very nice temps and low noise, but...
> 
> same OC as all other 1080 (reference, strix, etc). OC lockdown on Pascal confirmed.


----------



## Frutek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie*
> 
> So from the two reviews, the strix idle at 42 load is 73 and noice is 42,5db while the msi gaming idle at 36 load is 70 and noice at 53db
> 
> Sendt fra min Nexus 6P med Tapatalk


I don't see 53dB to be possible...I guess it's a typo.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frutek*
> 
> There's one review online already.
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/asus-geforce-gtx-1080-strix-oc-test/


Thanks for this; +rep. The temps definitely look good. I'm going to have to come back and look at the review more in depth a bit later, but a 10C difference is pretty great, IMO. I've got a good case with good airflow, so I'm not too worried about that part at least







.


----------



## Frutek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Thanks for this; +rep. The temps definitely look good. I'm going to have to come back and look at the review more in depth a bit later, but a 10C difference is pretty great, IMO. I've got a good case with good airflow, so I'm not too worried about that part at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah temps are indeed much improved. Can't say a lot about the noise department tho








It's same dB(A) as stock 1080 which I guess isn't that bad considering they improved cooling a lot.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frutek*
> 
> Not every heatpipe is put directly on top of the gpu die.
> 
> 
> This makes it less efficient with cooling the chip hence it runs a bit hotter than let's say MSI cooler. Also it produce more noise cause of this.
> As someone already mentioned this cooler was made for the AMD die with HBM memory.


Wow asus did this with AMD cards ages ago (was the 7000 series iirc) you would've thought they had learned by now not to cut corners.

ROG and these types of cooler shenanigans make Asus laughable to me nowadays. I used to think they were the top dog when it came to Hardware.


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frutek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alpsie*
> 
> So from the two reviews, the strix idle at 42 load is 73 and noice is 42,5db while the msi gaming idle at 36 load is 70 and noice at 53db
> 
> Sendt fra min Nexus 6P med Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see 53dB to be possible...I guess it's a typo.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *poinguan*
> 
> For the 980Ti, Gigabyte's Xtreme Gaming 3-fan cooler beats those having a 2-fan-cooler (MSI Twin Frozr / EVGA ACX)
> 
> 
> 
> i think it has more to do with xtreme being a 3 slot card, rather than number of fans used. twin frozr and acx are both 2 slot cards.
> 
> gigabytes using 3 small fans has disadvantages thought. i had 980Ti G1 and fan noise was unbearable high pitched whine. cards that use 2 large fans have a lot less distracting noise.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/msi-geforce-gtx-1080-gaming-x-8g-review.html
> 
> very nice temps and low noise, but...
> 
> same OC as all other 1080 (reference, strix, etc). OC lockdown on Pascal confirmed.


you are right, should be 39

Sendt fra min Nexus 6P med Tapatalk


----------



## tconroy135

Getting my cards tomorrow. Anyone run SLI yet? Just wandering how overclocking and heat is with SLI. Still deciding whether or not to watercool.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Wow asus did this with AMD cards ages ago (was the 7000 series iirc) you would've thought they had learned by now not to cut corners.
> 
> ROG and these types of cooler shenanigans make Asus laughable to me nowadays. I used to think they were the top dog when it came to Hardware.


That's not the cooler they're using. See the video a few posts above for the current solution.


----------



## Frutek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> That's not the cooler they're using. See the video a few posts above for the current solution.


Yes, I edited my post to show the "new" one. Still the case of heatpipes is same, although Asus put more beefy heatsink this time.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frutek*
> 
> Yeah temps are indeed much improved. Can't say a lot about the noise department tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's same dB(A) as stock 1080 which I guess isn't that bad considering they improved cooling a lot.


Well it is same noise with 3 fans vs. one blower fan, and that may actually have a different overall sound.

The reviewer also mentions that the fans shut off in normal Windows operation, but still gives a measurement of 28dB. I'm assuming this is the ambient noise his test bench/system is making, but it is unclear. If we are to assume that, then there's a 24.5 dB delta here. Also, that is assuming system as a whole.


----------



## Frutek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well it is same noise with 3 fans vs. one blower fan, and that may actually have a different overall sound.
> 
> The reviewer also mentions that the fans shut off in normal Windows operation, but still gives a measurement of 28dB. I'm assuming this is the ambient noise his test bench/system is making, but it is unclear. If we are to assume that, then there's a 24.5 dB delta here. Also, that is assuming system as a whole.


Yes it's unclear but you can't delta the dB. It's a logarythmic unit meaning 3dB is ~2x the volume.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frutek*
> 
> Yes it's unclear but you can't delta the dB. It's a logarythmic unit meaning 3dB is ~2x the volume.


Well assuming everything remains constant in his system, and a controlled test environment, so long as he gives a base measurement of the system noise without a GPU, and the room with the PC off, you could give a fairly representative number to be used.


----------



## Frutek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well assuming everything remains constant in his system, and a controlled test environment, so long as he gives a base measurement of the system noise without a GPU, and the room with the PC off, you could give a fairly representative number to be used.


Yeah in one test environment that would be correct. What I meant is you can't compare this test to other one (different test environment) based on delta of dB


----------



## barsh90

Damn, seems that pascal has locked down the OC headroom for the 1080 gtx. Well I guess I will wait out for 1080 ti.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frutek*
> 
> Yeah in one test environment that would be correct. What I meant is you can't compare this test to other one (different test environment) based on delta of dB


Gotcha, and yeah, I understand that







. I'm eager to see all of the different reviews.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I would be lying if I said I didn't giggle a little bit at this:
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=447836&postcount=15
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=447837&postcount=16


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derBauer*
> 
> Still behind 980 Ti. Even on Ln2 with 1.25 V


Now where's that guy who claimed 2x 1080 beat 4x 980 Ti on LN2 benching?


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frutek*
> 
> Yes, I edited my post to show the "new" one. Still the case of heatpipes is same, although Asus put more beefy heatsink this time.


Opps sorry









I hope this Strix/ROG 1080 cooler solution is awesome! I'm leaning towards it.

I was going to go with the 1070 but after spending too much time researching it seems the 1080 is the better solution for me at 1080p 144hz with a respectable graphics setting.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Now where's that guy who claimed 2x 1080 beat 4x 980 Ti on LN2 benching?


I know right! I thought he had the straight legit info for everything.


----------



## alpsie

Just found a seller who will get the Zotac Amp extreme edition, I kind of want to cancel the Asus Strix Ive preorded, the Zotac just looks a lot better


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie*
> 
> Just found a seller who will get the Zotac Amp extreme edition, I kind of want to cancel the Asus Strix Ive preorded, the Zotac just looks a lot better


I'm here just waiting Amp! Extreme and Gigabyte Xtreme release to decide between those two


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I know right! I thought he had the straight legit info for everything.


Even as recently as 2 days ago he was posting stuff like this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> I said many times that extra power connectors won't help with the overclocks as the amount of power being delivered will not be your first bottleneck.
> 
> Anyway, two air cooler GTX 1080s are showing what they're made of, scoring higher in Unigen Heaven Xtreme than three or four LN2-cooled GTX 980 Tis or R9 290Xs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> And those two LN2 cooled GTX 980 Tis have just been beaten by two GTX 1080s running just a tad above stock.


That and along with the P10 wouldn't clock above 850 MHz thing, I think we can safely say the guy is full of hot air.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Even as recently as 2 days ago he was posting stuff like this:
> 
> That and along with the P10 wouldn't clock above 850 MHz thing, I think we can safely say the guy is full of hot air.


Yeah, I saw those posts of his. Not taking any of his posts seriously anymore.


----------



## jprovido

price drops inevitable with 1080 because of amd gpu price?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> price drops inevitable with 1080 because of amd gpu price?


Very unlikely. Going after different market segments. It may affect the launch price of the 1060 however.


----------



## Krgwow

it is possible that we can see in a near future a driver that unlock the max voltage of 1.25v? or its a pascal limitation?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> it is possible that we can see in a near future a driver that unlock the max voltage of 1.25v? or its a pascal limitation?


I highly doubt it is a driver causing the voltage limit. Most likely it is a bios which is actually better than a driver. If it was a driver causing it and Nvidea decided to stay with the limitation each driver would require modification before upgrade...(see Apple jailbreaks). A driver is much better for the end user in that if and when the limitation is bypassed it's fixed once and then done for the life of the card.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alwrath

Alright! I managed to grab an EVGA FTW 1080 on amazon for $680 before it sold out! Now to get $1100 for it on ebay and use the $400 I get from profit to get RX 480 crossfire to hold me over till Vega


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Alright! I managed to grab an EVGA FTW 1080 on amazon for $680 before it sold out! Now to get $1100 for it on ebay and use the $400 I get from profit to get RX 480 crossfire to hold me over till Vega


And you sir are the type of person I find my self annoyed by frequently.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Alright! I managed to grab an EVGA FTW 1080 on amazon for $680 before it sold out! Now to get $1100 for it on ebay and use the $400 I get from profit to get RX 480 crossfire to hold me over till Vega


and you are saying that here because you want to flame? well done!


----------



## cyph3rz

*New Vids*

*EVGA GTX 1070 & 1080s - 5 New GPUs for Computex*






*Hands-On: Gigabyte GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming & G1 | Computex*






*Asus ROG Strix GTX 1080, ROG XG Station 2 - Computex 2016*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Hitman Marrakesh GTX 1080 DX11 Vs DX12 Frame Rate Comparison*


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> and you are saying that here because you want to flame? well done!


Trolls gonna troll.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> and you are saying that here because you want to flame? well done!


Anyone stupid enough to pay $1100 for a 1080 deserves it as far as I am concerned. Sucks the guy might actually do that, but you really can't blame him if he can make a profit.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Anyone stupid enough to pay $1100 for a 1080 deserves it as far as I am concerned. Sucks the guy might actually do that, but you really can't blame him if he can make a profit.


I don't blame him at all for reselling. Why pass on an easy $400? I'm not sure about posting about it here though.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I don't blame him at all for reselling. Why pass on an easy $400? I'm not sure about posting about it here though.


True.


----------



## axiumone

Yeah, boasting about scalping is not really met with enthusiam. Especially since folks here may be trying hard to secure some for themselves.


----------



## cyph3rz

*MSI Computex Interview - Computex 2016*


----------



## bfedorov11

Good chance anyone paying $1100 today when the product doesn't ship till mid June at earliest would reverse the transaction when the market is flooded at a lower price closer to release date. Lots of risk selling a high dollar preorder on ebay. It is another thing when you have the product on hand ready to ship.

Look at the FE now..barely going for $900. Not worth the risk after ~$130 in fees and shipping. It is very easy to scam a seller if you do not know how to protect yourself.. especially with forwarding companies.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Yeah, boasting about scalping is not really met with enthusiam. Especially since folks here may be trying hard to secure some for themselves.


Pretty much this, 1st off, with how fast restocking takes place (2-3 weeks for 2-3 additional shipments to come in) vs getting your card in 1-2 weeks through a shady source....only the most desperate and gullible will peruse that avenue. Then you have seller reputation to consider, a seller can easily scam which is the entire reason why you have to have a decent chunk of rep to sell on this site.

Overall it's dishonest to sell a product at a markup like $1100 and due to the mentality it's not unbelievable the person may end up taking you for a ride. There's a fine line between screwing someone over with markups and screwing someone over through markups and then not honoring the sale.

Both follow the same train of thought, one just takes the concept 1 step further.

On a more positive note, gonna order my evga 1080 acx 3.0 tonight. xD I'd order the regular evga 1080 but it hasn't been released and the better cooler is a good thing given the thermal throttling that can occur+living in a hot/humid environment.


----------



## cyph3rz

*GTX 1080 Vs GTX 980 SLI The Witcher 3 Blood And Wine 1440p Ultra Settings Frame Rate Comparison*


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Did it ever occur to you guys that he could be, ya know, just joking? Note the smiley face? Jeez settle down and stop being so ultra sensitive about stuff. Even if he isn't joking, people are allowed to do whatever they want with their own money...


----------



## axiumone

Clearly didnt occur to to us. Still its a touchy subject to joke about right now. Lol


----------



## Bogga

Have there been any tests or reviews on this new fast sync? With a 60hz monitor this would be an exciting thing...


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Did it ever occur to you guys that he could be, ya know, just joking? Note the smiley face? Jeez settle down and stop being so ultra sensitive about stuff. Even if he isn't joking, *people are allowed to do whatever they want with their own money...*


but not to use "nvidia" money and buy AMD products!


----------



## Phixit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *GTX 1080 Vs GTX 980 SLI The Witcher 3 Blood And Wine 1440p Ultra Settings Frame Rate Comparison*


Is it me or the 1080 seems to run a lot smoother ?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *GTX 1080 Vs GTX 980 SLI The Witcher 3 Blood And Wine 1440p Ultra Settings Frame Rate Comparison*


Now OC the 980s to 1500mhz and the 1080 to 2k. With the IPC of Pascal being 4-5% less of maxwell i suspect a healthy lead for the SLI setup if the maxwell cards are getting a 250mhz boost and the pascal is only getting 140mhz. I would still take the 1080 of course so as to not deal with the troubles of SLI, but anyone already running a 980 Ti or 2 980s has no reason to upgrade unless they're looking to SLI the 1080s


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phixit*
> 
> Is it me or the 1080 seems to run a lot smoother ?


Are you serious? Have you ever read a review about frame-time variance?

source: http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Frame-Rating-Dissected-Full-Details-Capture-based-Graphics-Performance-Test-4


----------



## CallsignVega

IMO one of the reasons Crossfire frame-times were so bad is that they use the PCI-E bus exclusively for scan line interleave data instead of a dedicated bridge.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Are you serious? Have you ever read a review about frame-time variance?
> 
> source: http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Frame-Rating-Dissected-Full-Details-Capture-based-Graphics-Performance-Test-4


I recently disabled my second 980 Ti to do some (albeit amateur) testing and found to my surprise that although I got lower frame rates the games still felt a whole lot smoother. I understand microstutter and frame time variances but was still surprised how much difference it made. I've been using SLI so long I guess I'd just gotten used to it. It goes without saying that now I'm now eagerly awaiting the 1080 Ti to see if I can dump the 980 Ti's and go back to a single card set up.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> IMO one of the reasons Crossfire frame-times were so bad is that they use the PCI-E bus exclusively for scan line interleave data instead of a dedicated bridge.


Frame times were really bad in the 7970 era with crossfire bridges in use. There hasnt been an indepth look into any of the xdma cards yet.

I wish someome would do it. I think theres some merit to what youre saying from personal experience with 4x290 and 2x295.


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phixit*
> 
> Is it me or the 1080 seems to run a lot smoother ?


Seens SLI shuttering is as bad as the Crossfire. And this is an "nVidia" game.


----------



## Brimlock

http://videocardz.com/60838/msi-geforce-gtx-1080-gaming-x-is-much-better-than-founders-edition

A lil somethin somthin


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Now OC the 980s to 1500mhz and the 1080 to 2k. With the IPC of Pascal being 4-5% less of maxwell i suspect a healthy lead for the SLI setup if the maxwell cards are getting a 250mhz boost and the pascal is only getting 140mhz. I would still take the 1080 of course so as to not deal with the troubles of SLI, but anyone already running a 980 Ti or 2 980s has no reason to upgrade unless they're looking to SLI the 1080s


That guy DudeRandom84 from Youtube who did the GTX 1080 Vs GTX 980 SLI video would consider a special request if you send him a message. Besides he's a gamer nut who has plenty of time on his hands


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> but not to use "nvidia" money and buy AMD products!


----------



## Krgwow

frame rates will still be bad with the new "sli" from nVidia? im thinking about get 2x 1070 instead of one 1080


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

From that video I didn't see anything different between the two. In fact I noticed hitches and stutters on the 1080 as well as with the 980's.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> frame rates will still be bad with the new "sli" from nVidia? im thinking about get 2x 1070 instead of one 1080


frame rates are fine more or less, but thats only half the picture, its frame times that can be sporadic and even if you have high frame rates, the experience wont be a totally smooth and enjoyable one if the frame times are jumpy.


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> frame rates are fine more or less, but thats only half the picture, its frame times that can be sporadic and even if you have high frame rates, the experience wont be a totally smooth and enjoyable one if the frame times are jumpy.


sorry i mean frame times
but that won't change on new "sli" from nVidia?


----------



## i7monkey

1080 founder's cards available at EVGA:

http://www.evga.com/products/Product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6180-KR


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> 1080 founder's cards available at EVGA:
> 
> http://www.evga.com/products/Product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6180-KR


I would suggest not getting an FE, its unstable and some review sites are getting benchs showing the AIB cards are much more stable in performance.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> IMO one of the reasons Crossfire frame-times were so bad is that they use the PCI-E bus exclusively for scan line interleave data instead of a dedicated bridge.


Somebody had an old school terminology fart. Scan Line Interleave was the 3Dfx term. Scaleable Link Interface is the NV term. Crossfire is the AMD term.

The method used now is AFR or SFR, scan line interleaving has been dead since 2001.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Somebody had an old school terminology fart. Scan Line Interleave was the 3Dfx term. Scaleable Link Interface is the NV term. Crossfire is the AMD term.
> 
> The method used now is AFR or SFR, scan line interleaving has been dead since 2001.


Ahhh... 3Dfx...would be nice if they can make a comeback. Imagine if they came back with a new line of VooDoo cards which compete hard against AMD and Nvidia.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Ahhh... 3Dfx...would be nice if they can make a comeback. Imagine if they came back with a new line of VooDoo cards which compete hard against AMD and Nvidia.


I think we have a better chance of getting a PC OS that's better than Windows without all the junk M$ is pulling.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Quantum Break Update Patch Uncapped DX12 GTX 1080 Ultra Settings FPS Performance Test*


----------



## zGunBLADEz

i guess *newegg went in the scam wagon* as well on ebay...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PNY-GeForce-GTX-1080-DirectX-12-VCGGTX10808PB-CG-8GB-256-Bit-GDDR5X-PCI-Express-/301972111009?hash=item464ef0bea1:g:lPMAAOSwVyRXTwm~


In the beginning they were offering the card with 11% discount on ebay main page as a flat $699, now it went up...


----------



## bfedorov11

I am surprised they aren't doing it on their main site yet. I paid +$90 for my second TX at release after first batch sold out.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> i guess *newegg went in the scam wagon* as well on ebay...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PNY-GeForce-GTX-1080-DirectX-12-VCGGTX10808PB-CG-8GB-256-Bit-GDDR5X-PCI-Express-/301972111009?hash=item464ef0bea1:g:lPMAAOSwVyRXTwm~
> 
> 
> In the beginning they were offering the card with 11% discount on ebay main page as a flat $699, now it went up...


If demand exceeds supply you can price it higher, whats the problem here? the MSRP mandated by Nvidia doesn't mean retailers must abide by that set price religiously.


----------



## looniam




----------



## zGunBLADEz

Oh so its ok to bash the people that f5 the retailer stores and resell it higher. But its ok when newegg does it..

"VIVA EL CAPITALISMO"

XD


----------



## cyph3rz

*GTX 1070 Founders Edition Performance Review*


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> i guess *newegg went in the scam wagon* as well on ebay...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PNY-GeForce-GTX-1080-DirectX-12-VCGGTX10808PB-CG-8GB-256-Bit-GDDR5X-PCI-Express-/301972111009?hash=item464ef0bea1:g:lPMAAOSwVyRXTwm~
> 
> 
> In the beginning they were offering the card with 11% discount on ebay main page as a flat $699, now it went up...


Newegg has always had a pricing algorithm in place that would adjust the prive according to the supply and demand.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Somebody had an old school terminology fart. Scan Line Interleave was the 3Dfx term. Scaleable Link Interface is the NV term. Crossfire is the AMD term.
> 
> The method used now is AFR or SFR, scan line interleaving has been dead since 2001.


If you want to be pedantic, Crossfire is a broad term encompassing Crossfire, CrossfireX and XDMA. XDMA being the method that current Crossfire communicates. AFR and SFR do not deal with the physical link that two or more GPU's talk to one another. They deal with how the processing load is divided.

My reference is play to this part of the video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rO7pfttVAn0#t=3m12s


----------



## cyph3rz

*I'm just posting this for anyone who cares*

*GTX 1070 BASE, BOOST, and MEM (so far)*


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *I'm just posting this for anyone who cares*
> 
> *GTX 1070 BASE, BOOST, and MEM (so far)*


Asus is claiming 1070 Strix has a clock of 1883.


----------



## barsh90

even newegg is hiking the prices on the 1080 gtx. This is outrageous.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PNY-GeForce-GTX-1080-DirectX-12-VCGGTX10808PB-CG-8GB-256-Bit-GDDR5X-PCI-Express-/301972111009?hash=item464ef0bea1:g:lPMAAOSwVyRXTwm~


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> even newegg is hiking the prices on the 1080 gtx. This is outrageous.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PNY-GeForce-GTX-1080-DirectX-12-VCGGTX10808PB-CG-8GB-256-Bit-GDDR5X-PCI-Express-/301972111009?hash=item464ef0bea1:g:lPMAAOSwVyRXTwm~


Little late to the party there.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> 1080 founder's cards available at EVGA:
> 
> http://www.evga.com/products/Product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6180-KR


You order yours yet?


----------



## DrFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Send me 2 please.


Oh sure. This from the person that claims Nvidia pays off their reviewers. You sure have changed your tune. No more nvidia bashing for you. ROFL That 1080 sure caught you by surprise. So much for being well informed. i knew your were just bla, bla, bla.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1600401/various-gtx-1080-reviews/950#post_25170896
Quote:


> Thtoncij: e problem is that Nvidia is known to hire people to actually write favorable forum posts to manipulate masses. Many years ago Nvidia was caught paying people to do similar things, and even paid people to first gain community trust by writing balanced or negative things, then, turn the tide with favorable ones when needed. We also know that, like video game journalists who have prices per % point in reviews, some hardware reviewers (mainly popular Youtubers) get cash for that or get free review samples to keep as a payout. You mess up the review, no next preview for you.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> If you want to be pedantic, Crossfire is a broad term encompassing Crossfire, CrossfireX and XDMA. XDMA being the method that current Crossfire communicates. AFR and SFR do not deal with the physical link that two or more GPU's talk to one another. They deal with how the processing load is divided.
> 
> My reference is play to this part of the video:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rO7pfttVAn0#t=3m12s


If you want to be really pedantic, SLI was the link AND method with 3dfx. The physical link was the VGA feature connector, well, a version of it at least. XDMA is just a marketing term fro pre-existing PCIe functionality reserved for high end server parts. AFR and SFR are related to the link indirectly insofar that they were not available before compositing became possible with newer mGPU setups (NV SLI/AMD CF/XDMA).

Thanks for attacking the pedantic BS when you were off by a massive amount that dwarfs the pedantic.


----------



## jincuteguy

Anyone knows if for some reason you have to return a video card to Newegg, do they charge a restocking fee?


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Anyone knows if for some reason you have to return a video card to Newegg, do they charge a restocking fee?


No. You can read more about their return policy here:

https://kb.newegg.com/Article/Index/12/3?id=1755


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Anyone knows if for some reason you have to return a video card to Newegg, do they charge a restocking fee?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> No. You can read more about their return policy here:
> 
> https://kb.newegg.com/Article/Index/12/3?id=1755


They charge a restocking fee if it has been opened unless it is defective. But most new video cards are sold exchange only, no refunds.

For example:
Quote:


> Return Policies
> Return for refund within: Non-refundable
> Return for replacement within: 30 days
> This item is covered by Newegg.com's Replacement Only Return Policy.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Inno3D Geforce GTX launches in 1080 and 1070 in iChill series - Computex 2016 (in Swedish)*

(I haven't seen anyone else except this guy show the Inno3D cards)


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *Inno3D Geforce GTX launches in 1080 and 1070 in iChill series - Computex 2016 (in Swedish)*
> 
> (I haven't seen anyone else except this guy show the Inno3D cards)


I thought Inno3D was not sold in United States,

It is sold in Australia, New Zealand, and Europe.

I haven't seen this brand here ever.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> I thought Inno3D was not sold in United States,
> 
> It is sold in Australia, New Zealand, and Europe.
> 
> I haven't seen this brand here ever.


You can buy Inno3D cards from Newegg and Amazon US that I know of.


----------



## Bogga

He doesn't really say much about it... he makes fun of the name consisting of 10 words, tells about the cooler, the custom pcb, that the clocks isn't revealed yet... and that's about it


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> He doesn't really say much about it... he makes fun of the name consisting of 10 words, tells about the cooler, the custom pcb, that the clocks isn't revealed yet... and that's about it


Oh ok!







That guy from SweClockers seems to be at major computer events and seems to be one of the first ones talking about the latest tech.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Galax promise GTX 1080 HoF: "Faster than the others" - Computex 2016 (in Swedish)*


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *Galax promise GTX 1080 HoF: "Faster than the others" - Computex 2016 (in Swedish)*












That card is WAY too white!


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *Galax promise GTX 1080 HoF: "Faster than the others" - Computex 2016 (in Swedish)*


That's a nice card, he basically says that Galax aim to have the highest factory overclock and that he hopes they'll start selling those cards in Sweden. I found the last part interesting as well, because Anton is holding an EVGA Classified and says that nVidia has been getting a lot of flack for overclocking limitations but that he was quite sure the EVGA Classified doesn't have the same limitations. It made me curious for sure.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> That's a nice card, he basically says that Galax aim to have the highest factory overclock and that he hopes they'll start selling those cards in Sweden. I found the last part interesting as well, because Anton is holding an EVGA Classified and says that nVidia has been getting a lot of flack for overclocking limitations but that he was quite sure the EVGA Classified doesn't have the same limitations. It made me curious for sure.


Ok thanks a lot







But what was he saying about the turbo push button feature on the back bracket?


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Ok thanks a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what was he saying about the turbo push button feature on the back bracket?


He says that it's an overclocking function and that it previously was used to switch bios. He didn't mention how much it overclocks when pushing the button.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFPS*
> 
> Oh sure. This from the person that claims Nvidia pays off their reviewers. You sure have changed your tune. No more nvidia bashing for you. ROFL That 1080 sure caught you by surprise. So much for being well informed. i knew your were just bla, bla, bla.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1600401/various-gtx-1080-reviews/950#post_25170896


I think you're a bit mislead here. I own several machines, including Nvidia and AMD cards, usually top range. I've used two machines with 4x TitanX and 4x980Ti together with latest RadeonProDuo. I have *zero* bias to any brand. I do write as a journalist and reviewer, but only as something in my free time. My day job is cs. engineering, specifically gpu computing and 3d rendering tools.

The view that someone pays anyone is not mine, it's what we can deduce from articles on that and skewed and very strange tests (biased altogether). In the last weeks there has been only a handful of non-biased tests of the GTX 1080 in a way that many reviewers have been very, very careful not to test the card the way it might hurt the image Nvidia is trying to push through the marketing. Paid in cash or free cards, doesn't really matter.

That does not mean I hate or love any of the brands. As an engineer and developer, I have enough 'love' for both since I use and will use both flagships at any given time, no matter the price or comparative performance status. It's just that GPUs are a tool for me, a tool that I change the moment better comes out, even slightly better.

Since I'm financially fully independent, and need no favors from anyone (unlike many reviewers that do it for living or significant cash income), I don't care if it offends anyone or makes Nvidia or AMD angry. I don't expect free samples next time or any time so I don't need Nvidia or AMD happy about what I write. For the mock, my personal hate always goes towards dishonesty and lies and always will go, whether be it Nvidia's or AMD's PR department. In this case there's been a very large pile of it from Nvidia and I criticize it in any way I like and see true. I don't like the shady business any company does with "oops, I did it again" "honest mistakes" Nvidia does way too often lately and I don't trust their charts, benchmarks, "accidental leaks", graphs with small font disclaimers or similar.

I see that my kind of view hurts fanbois and it is not pleasant for some reviewers to hear, let alone Nvidia or AMD reps or shills, but I don't really care, no matter how arrogant that might sound.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I think you're a bit mislead here. I own several machines, including Nvidia and AMD cards, usually top range. I've used two machines with 4x TitanX and 4x980Ti together with latest RadeonProDuo. I have *zero* bias to any brand. I do write as a journalist and reviewer, but only as something in my free time. My day job is cs. engineering, specifically gpu computing and 3d rendering tools.
> 
> The view that someone pays anyone is not mine, it's what we can deduce from articles on that and skewed and very strange tests (biased altogether). In the last weeks there has been only a handful of non-biased tests of the GTX 1080 in a way that many reviewers have been very, very careful not to test the card the way it might hurt the image Nvidia is trying to push through the marketing. Paid in cash or free cards, doesn't really matter.
> 
> That does not mean I hate or love any of the brands. As an engineer and developer, I have enough 'love' for both since I use and will use both flagships at any given time, no matter the price or comparative performance status. It's just that GPUs are a tool for me, a tool that I change the moment better comes out, even slightly better.
> 
> Since I'm financially fully independent, and need no favors from anyone (unlike many reviewers that do it for living or significant cash income), I don't care if it offends anyone or makes Nvidia or AMD angry. I don't expect free samples next time or any time so I don't need Nvidia or AMD happy about what I write. For the mock, my personal hate always goes towards dishonesty and lies and always will go, whether be it Nvidia's or AMD's PR department. In this case there's been a very large pile of it from Nvidia and I criticize it in any way I like and see true. I don't like the shady business any company does with "oops, I did it again" "honest mistakes" Nvidia does way too often lately and I don't trust their charts, benchmarks, "accidental leaks", graphs with small font disclaimers or similar.
> 
> I see that my kind of view hurts fanbois and it is not pleasant for some reviewers to hear, let alone Nvidia or AMD reps or shills, but I don't really care, no matter how arrogant that might sound.


Funniest part was where you broke down why you're not at all bias, attempting to give yourself credibility, including having used systems with Pro Duos which however unlikely it might seem given they're new to market (and makes it sound as though you probably know some incredibly indecisive firms or people) - was where you went to all that effort and then used the word 'fanbois'. Most vendors will give review guidelines, this shouldn't come as a surprise to you - if it does, then we can probably discredit everything you've said up until now.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Funniest part was where you broke down why you're not at all bias, attempting to give yourself credibility, including having used systems with Pro Duos which however unlikely it might seem given they're new to market (and makes it sound as though you probably know some incredibly indecisive firms or people) - was where you went to all that effort and then used the word 'fanbois'. Most vendors will give review guidelines, this shouldn't come as a surprise to you - if it does, then we can probably discredit everything you've said up until now.


Not sure why is that funny? "fanbois" was a bit of a pun, of course.









Why do you think guidelines come as a surprise to me? I know how it works and I don't have to like it. I also know how some game reviewers have a menu list with prices for their "percentages". That's also not industry news.

Why is it unlikely I have RPD? My latest benchmark is here, I've tested AIO-water-cooled TX and RPD to compare. You can freely browse it if you care. It's not a card made of unobtainium, go ahead and buy it.

What I wanted to say is really TL;DR: I have no bias I've been accused of. I don't do reviews by guidelines and would never do so. I never get guidelines together with my hardware.

I see the very core of the problem in your last sentence:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Most vendors will give review guidelines, this shouldn't come as a surprise to you - if it does, then we can probably discredit everything you've said up until now.


It's not a surprise there are guidelines. Just I cringe upon the fact people follow those. Not something I think reviewers should do.









But I understand it: many reviewers depend on getting hardware early, for free, etc. That's not nice situation to be in, but still a fact of today's world.


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> That's a nice card, he basically says that Galax aim to have the highest factory overclock and that he hopes they'll start selling those cards in Sweden. I found the last part interesting as well, because Anton is holding an EVGA Classified and says that nVidia has been getting a lot of flack for overclocking limitations but that *he was quite sure the EVGA Classified doesn't have the same limitations. It made me curious for sure.*


This is music to my ears, if indeed true, because I have two 1080 Classys on pre-order









Thanks for the translation.


----------



## Crosshatch3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *Galax promise GTX 1080 HoF: "Faster than the others" - Computex 2016 (in Swedish)*


Don't like that fan or LED harness so close to the edge with the exposed wires. Kinda ruins the whole "white out"...

Other than that, pretty slick looking.

-Jason


----------



## criminal

Not sure if this was posted: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_1080_gaming_x_8g_review,38.html

Overclocking on AIB cards don't seem any better than the FE. I remember certain individuals mentioned this and were accused of being haters. Looks like we they were right.









Looks like performance increase from overclocking sucks as well.


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Not sure if this was posted: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_1080_gaming_x_8g_review,38.html
> 
> Overclocking on AIB cards don't seem any better than the FE. I remember certain individuals mentioned this and were accused of being haters. Looks like we they were right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like performance increase from overclocking sucks as well.


And fanboy will still claim its the best card from Nvidia.... oh well...

I was tricked as well... but yeah now knowing how disappointing its never goes above 2.1GHz, and still retailing for >$600


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> And fanboy will still claim its the best card from Nvidia.... oh well...
> 
> I was tricked as well... but yeah now knowing how disappointing its never goes above 2.1GHz, and still retailing for >$600


Agree.

BTW, where is iLeak? He has kinda been MIA since we found out the shortcomings of the 1080.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Agree.
> 
> BTW, where is iLeak? He has kinda been MIA since we found out the shortcomings of the 1080.


Eh he was also the first to report derBauer's very disappointing findings of the 1080's woefully inadequate overclocking ability even on LN2, so I'd cut him some slack.


----------



## doza

here are some guru3d's dx12 warhammer results

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/total_war_warhammer_directx_12_pc_graphics_performance_benchmark_review,6.html


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Not sure if this was posted: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_1080_gaming_x_8g_review,38.html
> 
> Overclocking on AIB cards don't seem any better than the FE. I remember certain individuals mentioned this and were accused of being haters. Looks like we they were right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like performance increase from overclocking sucks as well.


I've been reading the same everywhere. It it turns out to be true I am going to be tempted to wait for Vega or buy a pair of 8G versions of the AMD card just because of the whole: "we grabbed a random card and quickly got it to 2.1GHz back stage"

it is insulting


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Eh he was also the first to report derBauer's very disappointing findings of the 1080's woefully inadequate overclocking ability even on LN2, so I'd cut him some slack.


Yeah, you are right. I will be better.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> I've been reading the same everywhere. It it turns out to be true I am going to be tempted to wait for Vega or buy a pair of 8G versions of the AMD card just because of the whole: "we grabbed a random card and quickly got it to 2.1GHz back stage"
> 
> it is insulting


Just more of that glorious Nvidia marketing at work! "Irresponsible amounts of power!"


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> That's a nice card, he basically says that Galax aim to have the highest factory overclock and that he hopes they'll start selling those cards in Sweden. I found the last part interesting as well, because Anton is holding an EVGA Classified and says that nVidia has been getting a lot of flack for overclocking limitations but that he was quite sure the EVGA Classified doesn't have the same limitations. It made me curious for sure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> He says that it's an overclocking function and that it previously was used to switch bios. He didn't mention how much it overclocks when pushing the button.


Thank you for the translations +REP







. Did he say anything about a release date?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crosshatch3D*
> 
> Don't like that fan or LED harness so close to the edge with the exposed wires. Kinda ruins the whole "white out"...
> 
> Other than that, pretty slick looking.
> 
> -Jason


I agree. My 980 Ti HOF has the same black harness


----------



## Bogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> Thank you for the translations +REP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Did he say anything about a release date?


Late june/early july if you're lucky...


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Agree.
> 
> BTW, where is iLeak? He has kinda been MIA since we found out the shortcomings of the 1080.


Everything is just awesome until they're not.


----------



## i7monkey

So this thing throttles with the reference cooler and doesn't do much better in terms of overclocking with those beefy dual 8 pin VRM loaded PCBs?


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> I've been reading the same everywhere. It it turns out to be true I am going to be tempted to wait for Vega or buy a pair of 8G versions of the AMD card just because of the whole: "we grabbed a random card and quickly got it to 2.1GHz back stage"
> 
> it is insulting


It's even worse than that:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> FYI, Tom Petersen just confirmed that *the demo unit at the launch event was the FE on air, with the blower fan at 100%.* That explains the 67 °C temps. Jacob from EVGA did a Doom play stream with the fan at 70% (in a cooler setup) and the GPU was at 60-62 °C. So basically be prepared to have the fan on a manual fan curve and not auto if using the stock blower cooler. It isn't anything special.
> 
> Edit: Got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'd


That's just underhanded. If AMD pulled a stunt like that they'd be crucified. Plus the whole "Pascal will be awesome for VR" and then JHH doing a 180 and saying "VR will take 20 years to mature" just leaves a very bad taste in my mouth, and makes it that much more likely I'll be getting Vega instead.


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> Late june/early july if you're lucky...


Is that what the video said or are you just assuming?


----------



## bigjdubb

I don't really see it as insulting or underhanded. It doesn't appear to be difficult at all to get to 2000-2100 mhz, it's getting beyond those numbers that is difficult. Yes it takes a custom fan curve to hold those numbers at a decent temp but who really expects to overclock without adjusting fan speeds?

We have had users confirm that the throttling isn't really an issue even in long gaming sessions as long as you adjust the fan accordingly. The only thing that sucks about the FE version is the price.


----------



## Bogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Galax promise GTX 1080 HoF: "Faster than the others" - Computex 2016 *(in Swedish)*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> Is that what the video said or are you just assuming?


Check my location









He said it loud and clear (well, at least for us that understand that language)







4:14


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> Check my location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said it loud and clear (well, at least for us that understand that language)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4:14


I saw Sweden in your location already. I wasn't sure if those were your words or his.

Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## cyph3rz

*ZOTAC GTX 1080 AMP! EXTREME Edition - Computex 2016 (in Thai)*


----------



## nycgtr

The card looks better when she's holding it. If they include her in the box I might buy a 1080 and a zotac one too LOL. Man I avoid zotac like the plague.


----------



## cyph3rz

*ZOTAC GTX 1080 AMP! Edition - Computex 2016 (in Thai)*


----------



## alpsie

[quote name="nycgtr" The card looks better when she's holding it. If they include her in the box I might buy a 1080 and a zotac one too LOL. Man I avoid zotac like the plague.[/quote] why avoid zotac?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I don't really see it as insulting or underhanded. It doesn't appear to be difficult at all to get to 2000-2100 mhz, it's getting beyond those numbers that is difficult. Yes it takes a custom fan curve to hold those numbers at a decent temp but who really expects to overclock without adjusting fan speeds?
> 
> We have had users confirm that the throttling isn't really an issue even in long gaming sessions as long as you adjust the fan accordingly. The only thing that sucks about the FE version is the price.


It is a little shady, not as bad as people are making it out to be...but I'd put this on par with the trending of the 970 deception fiasco and trying to sell the Titan-Z as 12gb of vram (lol).

The part that's shady here is the FE pricing, the sub-par product (not pascal, the FE edition blowers themselves) and the overall deception of 2100 mhz on air which, depending on environment+fan speed is not a gaming load clock speed.

I'm still getting a pascal card and AMD isn't immune to pulling nonsense along these lines as well but once DX12 is fully adpoted and crossfire scaling works almost perfectly I'll seriously be considering AMD in my next hardware cycle. Nvidia didn't need to pull these marketing gimmicks, they already have a superior product (not counting vega because we don't know much about vega yet). They didn't need to fluff it.


----------



## Foxrun

Ive got 235 core and 300 mem, with 85-100% fan speed my clocks stay at 2126. I havent even tried messing around with the voltage. So far mine OC without much hassle but I havent pushed them too hard yet.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Ive got 235 core and 300 mem, with 85-100% fan speed my clocks stay at 2126. I havent even tried messing around with the voltage. So far mine OC without much hassle but I havent pushed them too hard yet.


Is that under a gaming load? By them is this SLI 1080s?


----------



## cyph3rz

*MSI's Custom GTX 1080 GPU's - Computex 2016*


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> It is a little shady, not as bad as people are making it out to be...but I'd put this on par with the trending of the 970 deception fiasco and trying to sell the Titan-Z as 12gb of vram (lol).
> 
> *The part that's shady here is the FE pricing, the sub-par product (not pascal, the FE edition blowers themselves) and the overall deception of 2100 mhz on air which, depending on environment+fan speed is not a gaming load clock speed.*
> 
> I'm still getting a pascal card and AMD isn't immune to pulling nonsense along these lines as well but once DX12 is fully adpoted and crossfire scaling works almost perfectly I'll seriously be considering AMD in my next hardware cycle. Nvidia didn't need to pull these marketing gimmicks, they already have a superior product (not counting vega because we don't know much about vega yet). They didn't need to fluff it.


There was nothing deceptive about it. Every overclock is dependent on environment and fan speed anyone stupid enough to not realize that shouldn't be overclocking. We have seen that gaming can be accomplished at those speeds, just not on the factory fan curve.

Nvidia said the card was running at 2144 mhz at 60 whatever degrees and they didn't have to cherry pick a card to accomplish that. THEN people started to assume that statement means that 2100mhz would be just the beginning of our overclocking adventures. They never stated anything of the sort but since the assumptions were universal, and now shown to be false, it is Nvidias underhanded and devious tactics that tricked us into thinking these things.


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Is that under a gaming load? By them is this SLI 1080s?


Yes sorry, SLI 1080s. Ive only had time with Total War Warhammer at 1440p maxed, but there isnt official SLI support yet. So it definitely needs more testing, though it runs great for hours on end in this game.

Max temps are 55 with my AC on at 62. Temps will hit 64ish when it gets hot in the apt without the AC.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Ive got 235 core and 300 mem, with 85-100% fan speed my clocks stay at 2126. I havent even tried messing around with the voltage. So far mine OC without much hassle but I havent pushed them too hard yet.


Voltage probably would not help anyway. My 980 does better without adding voltage. Although not Pascal, Maxwell started the trend of diminishing returns with added voltage unless LN2 cold.


----------



## DrFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Send me 2 please.


Did you curtsy when you said that?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> , no matter how arrogant that might sound.


I wasn't mislead at all. I pegged you at very beginning. I was correct. Full of yourself. Your posts support that. Might I suggest you read your posts aloud before pressing the [submit]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Funniest part was where you broke down why you're not at all bias, attempting to give yourself credibility, including having used systems with Pro Duos which however unlikely it might seem given they're new to market (and makes it sound as though you probably know some incredibly indecisive firms or people) - was where you went to all that effort and then used the word 'fanbois'. Most vendors will give review guidelines, this shouldn't come as a surprise to you - if it does, then we can probably discredit everything you've said up until now.


^ this


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Voltage probably would not help anyway. My 980 does better without adding voltage. Although not Pascal, Maxwell started the trend of diminishing returns with added voltage unless LN2 cold.


Thats what i am expecting too. Who knows maybe some bios update will give it some more flexibility.


----------



## toncij

Ok, so to cut your witch hunt so you can go back to waiting for your FE 1080, let's establish some facts:
- no. I do not own TitanX and Radeon Pro Duo
- I am not objective
- I am strongly biased towards AMD because my boyfriend works in Radeon Technology Group
- I own AMD Radeon 7970 and love to protect my investment by shaming Nvidia and ignoring their success and supremacy
- Nvidia did not make shady graphs to mislead people on 1080 being 2x powerful than TitanX, with small note "in VR".
- Nvidia did not lie about full 4GB of identical VRAM on 970
- NVidia did not instruct reviewers what games to benchmark
- NVidia GTX 1080 FE is twice the speed of 980 and much faster than 980 SLI
- NVidia does not leave any free samples of their cards to reviewers
- NVidia supports DX12 async shaders in their Series 700, Series 900 and new 10x0 cards, but they'll publish a driver soon
- There were never Nvidia actors discovered on social networks shilling for them
- NVidia Pascal cards offer 10x the performance of Maxwell
- NVidia Pascal GTX 1080 Founder's Edition runs 2,1GHz on 67°C all the time

You win. Now buzz away.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yeah, you are right. I will be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just more of that glorious Nvidia marketing at work! "Irresponsible amounts of power!"


Irresponsible amounts of power!

You have to admit it is a hell of slogan.

Just imagine that sticker on the boxes









over 9000

for VOLTA


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> There was nothing deceptive about it. Every overclock is dependent on environment and fan speed anyone stupid enough to not realize that shouldn't be overclocking. We have seen that gaming can be accomplished at those speeds, just not on the factory fan curve.
> 
> Nvidia said the card was running at 2144 mhz at 60 whatever degrees and they didn't have to cherry pick a card to accomplish that. THEN people started to assume that statement means that 2100mhz would be just the beginning of our overclocking adventures. They never stated anything of the sort but since the assumptions were universal, and now shown to be false, it is Nvidias underhanded and devious tactics that tricked us into thinking these things.












K since you're basically trying to imply I'm stupid I feel the need to pick this apart and not be so nice about it.

See the + sign? That means multiple factors. Gaming load+somewhere like Miami, for example is what I'm getting at.

Gaming load+somewhere like the Northwest Territories means significantly less humidity+ambient temps which in turn effect how cool the card will be and thus how long your OC will maintain it's 2100 mhz.

I'm calling into question the ability to maintain 2100 mhz for a gaming session on a modern game with max settings on a decent resolution (1440p+) in a hot+moist environment with the FE blower, 100% or otherwise.

I've seen 1900-2000 mhz sustained in Crysis 3 without running into thermal throttling with fan speed set @ 80%, I have not seen 2100 mhz sustained with a proper and modern gaming load.


----------



## chronicfx

Any useful GTX1080 SLI benchmarks (ie. games vs. 980 Ti SLI hopefully)

I know it is not a direct comparison as the replacement for the GTX980 blah blah, BUT being a 980Ti SLI owner and averaging 80-90FPS on the games I play on a 144hz g-sync monitor and two 980Ti's that don't overclock to the moon ~1460 stable and can't touch the memory for some reason without issues. I would just like to see some charts comparing the cards in "SLI". Not firestrike or other graphical benches.

Any out there?


----------



## cyph3rz

*A $599 GTX 1080?!? MSI GPUs and Mobos - Computex 2016*


----------



## stangflyer

There is no way I am going to buy a card that I have to run the fans at 70+% to keep boost clock. Not everyone games with headphones on all the time. Also, it is summer now so gaming rooms are getting hotter by the day.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> There is no way I am going to buy a card that I have to run the fans at 70+% to keep boost clock. Not everyone games with headphones on all the time. Also, it is summer now so gaming rooms are getting hotter by the day.


WC is the answer to this. This is why I have to add $150 to all the cards I want to buy. Luckly you can buy "Reference" PCB cards for $600 so you are also spending 20-50$ more then FE to WC.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *A $599 GTX 1080?!? MSI GPUs and Mobos - Computex 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Finally, we have a $599 card. Now show that the cooler is decent by being able to sustain the marketed boost clock.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> There is no way I am going to buy a card that I have to run the fans at 70+% to keep boost clock. Not everyone games with headphones on all the time. Also, it is summer now so gaming rooms are getting hotter by the day.


You don't have to do that though. You have to turn the fans up high to maintain overclocked boost speeds.


----------



## solarcycle24

I was hoping the 1080 would be more impressive so I could upgrade from my 980 sli setup. I might wait for the next x80 or wait for the Ti this time around. I hope the 1080Ti is powerful and hopefully it will be able to overclock properly.


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> There is no way I am going to buy a card that I have to run the fans at 70+% to keep boost clock. Not everyone games with headphones on all the time. Also, it is summer now so gaming rooms are getting hotter by the day.


I am running it at 100% and it's much quieter than you would expect. Obviously it's not silent but with my headphones on I don't hear them.


----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## dubldwn

OK well when you put it like that pricing does look a little bit off.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> OK well when you put it like that pricing does look a little bit off.


Sure but those AMD cards aren't using DDR5X which has only been in mass production for a few months. I've made this point before and I stand firmly that it is likely part of the price hike on the 1080 is because of the DDR5X ram installed on the boards.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Sure but those AMD cards aren't using DDR5X which has only been in mass production for a few months. I've made this point before and I stand firmly that it is likely part of the price hike on the 1080 is because of the DDR5X ram installed on the boards.


LOL!!!! Yea okay.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> LOL!!!! Yea okay.


Prove me wrong. Prove to me that there is no part of the price that is raised because of a newer standard of ram. I'm not saying that the AMD card would be priced the same as the 1080 if they had DDR5X, but you can sure as hell bet that Nvidia has a price point on that faster ram.


----------



## kamil234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*


Whoever made this graph needs to be educated that simply because there is 2 cards, it doesnt automatically doubles all values.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Prove me wrong. Prove to me that there is no part of the price that is raised because of a newer standard of ram. I'm not saying that the AMD card would be priced the same as the 1080 if they had DDR5X, but you can sure as hell bet that Nvidia has a price point on that faster ram.


Just like the crappy ref pcb and cooler costs 100 more too?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamil234*
> 
> Whoever made this graph needs to be educated that simply because there is 2 cards, it doesnt automatically doubles all values.


Ayyy

16 GB GDDR5


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamil234*
> 
> Whoever made this graph needs to be educated that simply because there is 2 cards, it doesnt automatically doubles all values.


It's from videocardz.com


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Just like the crappy ref pcb and cooler costs 100 more too?


I didn't give a value to how much they associated to the price point. You're projecting that yourself.


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> It's from videocardz.com


im suprised that people still thinks that site is worth something to even mention it..


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airfathaaaaa*
> 
> im suprised that people still thinks that site is worth something to even mention it..


I go to that site because it's one of the first to cover the latest info on GPU's. Care to explain what's wrong with the site?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamil234*
> 
> Whoever made this graph needs to be educated that simply because there is 2 cards, it doesnt automatically doubles all values.


Doesn't that depend on context? I know the educated hate marketing ambiguity, but technically they are selling you ALL that. How effective it is is up to your use case. Compute can use all of it. Gaming vs 1080, definitely not yet without game engine support.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Meanwhile at Computex 2016...







*


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamil234*
> 
> Whoever made this graph needs to be educated that simply because there is 2 cards, it doesnt automatically doubles all values.


plus it is a 4gb model, 8 GB will cost more....


----------



## Menta

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/msi-geforce-gtx-1080-gaming-x-8g-review,1.html

MSI looks like really good


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/msi-geforce-gtx-1080-gaming-x-8g-review,1.html
> 
> MSI looks like really good


Long article is long. If want the whole history of pascal you'll find it in that link.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Eh he was also the first to report derBauer's very disappointing findings of the 1080's woefully inadequate overclocking ability even on LN2, so I'd cut him some slack.


No he wasn't, DotNetApp posted that before he did (I know, because I quoted him):
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> Dunno if it already got posted here but Der 8auer (extreme overclocker in Germany) couldnt get the 1080 over 2,5gz (with ln2) he had the Asus strix custome design and even an extrem custome Design with extern power board with 16+2+1 phases.
> So the 2,5ghz on water dream seems to be dead.


Then iLeak came along and posted the same thing later in the thread as though it was new (but we had already been discussing it):
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> der8auer, a well known german overclocker, said yesterday that people can expect overclocks up to max 2200MHz. Thats the limit.
> The Pascal chips doesnt want to accept more voltage
> 
> Not sure then whats the point with all the AIB models with like 12 or 16 VRMs


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *Meanwhile at Computex 2016...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do they come in packs of 3? I'm worried about wearing them out too fast.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No he wasn't, DotNetApp posted that before he did (I know, because I quoted him):
> Then iLeak came along and posted the same thing later in the thread as though it was new (but we had already been discussing it):


IleakStuff did something similar to me the other day where I posted information about the Asus Strix 1070 and he posted the page to Asus' site that had the exact same information touting it was different, but all it really did differently was let you play with an RGB browser tool. Albeit the Asus page was prettier and had more pictures but the information was exactly the same.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *Meanwhile at Computex 2016...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is funny because as soon as the models come out I stop looking at the product. It seems counterproductive to me...


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No he wasn't, DotNetApp posted that before he did (I know, because I quoted him):
> Then iLeak came along and posted the same thing later in the thread as though it was new (but we had already been discussing it):


Is 2100-1600 all that much different than 1500-1000? I realize most 980Tis will do better than 1500, but not a tremendous amount. Not many would do 1600, but if a reference 1080 doesn't hit 2200, it's an overclocking disaster?


----------



## Krgwow

I don't get, how there is some websites that already pre-order models like Classified for a specific price if even on eVGA website there's nothing yet...
how can set a price if the manufacturer doesn't said the price yet??


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> I don't get, how there is some websites that already pre-order models like Classified for a specific price if even on eVGA website there's nothing yet...
> how can set a price if the manufacturer doesn't said the price yet??


They're likely shady. I wouldn't buy from a site that took pre-orders on cards that are TBA for the $.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No he wasn't, DotNetApp posted that before he did (I know, because I quoted him):
> Then iLeak came along and posted the same thing later in the thread as though it was new (but we had already been discussing it):
> 
> 
> 
> Is 2100-1600 all that much different than 1500-1000? I realize most 980Tis will do better than 1500, but not a tremendous amount. Not many would do 1600, but if a reference 1080 doesn't hit 2200, it's an overclocking disaster?
Click to expand...

Clock for clock they are not the same. Not a great comparison.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> I don't get, how there is some websites that already pre-order models like Classified for a specific price if even on eVGA website there's nothing yet...
> how can set a price if the manufacturer doesn't said the price yet??


I mean sure, if you want to send me $800 to $1100 I will hold it for you until the Classy is available for sale. I can't guarantee the ASIC range without an additional $100.


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> They're likely shady. I wouldn't buy from a site that took pre-orders on cards that are TBA for the $.


I mean, on eVGA website, the most expansive card would cost, with shipping, 789€ to my country, would be the FTW.
On overclockers.co.uk the Classified with shipping would be 920€!!!!









I REALLY don't think that eVGA will tag the Classified for 899€, really don't think so... (even if they tag at 899 more shipping would be less then overclocker's are asking for)


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Clock for clock they are not the same. Not a great comparison.


What's so different? Plenty of folks saying Pascal is just Maxwell on a smaller die - shouldn't they perform similarly?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> I mean, on eVGA website, the most expansive card would cost, with shipping, 789€ to my country, would be the FTW.
> On overclockers.co.uk the Classified with shipping would be 920€!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I REALLY don't think that eVGA will tag the Classified for 899€, really don't think so... (even if they tag at 899 more shipping would be less then overclocker's are asking for)


Seems really shady to me. They're looking to price gouge based on initial supply. I don't trust price gougers. Call me crazy...


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Seems really shady to me. They're looking to price gouge based on initial supply. I don't trust price gougers. Call me crazy...


Ok you're crazy.


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Seems really shady to me. They're looking to price gouge based on initial supply. I don't trust price gougers. Call me crazy...


yea, i really wan't to buy the Classy, eVGA don't tell any information, even Jacob can't tell yet... it's boring to wait








but i will not pay 920€ for a card that i don't know what price is and i don't even know if they will pass 2.1 Ghz wall


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> yea, i really wan't to buy the Classy, eVGA don't tell any information, even Jacob can't tell yet... it's boring to wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i will not pay 920€ for a card that i don't know what price is and i don't even know if they will pass 2.1 Ghz wall


I suspect it won't pass the 2.1 wall. Not unless EVGA employs the faceless god to kill the Nvidia gnomes that are keeping that limit consistent throughout all the 1080s.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Ok you're crazy.


xD


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> I suspect it won't pass the 2.1 wall. Not unless EVGA employs the faceless god to kill the Nvidia gnomes that are keeping that limit consistent throughout all the 1080s.


In all my experiences as a gamer with anything faceless, it needs to be burned. I am not putting up with that. Same thing goes to kids standing idly in a corner laughing and singing to themselves.


----------



## ChevChelios

http://www.overclock.net/t/1601896/overclockersclub-overclock-showdown-gtx-980ti-vs-gtx-1070-vs-gtx-1080


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> In all my experiences as a gamer with anything faceless, it needs to be burned. I am not putting up with that. Same thing goes to kids standing idly in a corner laughing and singing to themselves.


Meh, tomorrow I order my evga 1080 sc acx 3.0.

It's a suberb upgrade from the Titan Black I just sold, I just don't expect to go past 2000 mhz, nor do I really need to. If the 1080 tio gets released within 90 days of the purchase date I'll use the evga step up program to upgrade into that. I figure it'll last me another 4-5 years. Then I'll be looking at AMD crossfire since DX12 will have full adoption by then.

I'm spending $300 of my own $ to upgrade, $300 b-day gift and $300 for the Titan Black cover the rest.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Meh, tomorrow I order my evga 1080 sc acx 3.0.
> 
> It's a suberb upgrade from the Titan Black I just sold, I just don't expect to go past 2000 mhz, nor do I really need to. If the 1080 tio gets released within 90 days of the purchase date I'll use the evga step up program to upgrade into that. I figure it'll last me another 4-5 years. Then I'll be looking at AMD crossfire since DX12 will have full adoption by then.
> 
> I'm spending $300 of my own $ to upgrade, $300 b-day gift and $300 for the Titan Black cover the rest.


I'll probably do the same but with the 1070 from a 780. and then from their 1080 TI if available.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> What's so different? Plenty of folks saying Pascal is just Maxwell on a smaller die - shouldn't they perform similarly?


its tough for me to type out but i'll try to get a visualization going were both maxwell and pacal have curves graphed for the diminishing returns in OCing.

due to the node shrink of pacal the curve is to the right of maxwell but falls off more abruptly because of the uarch.

yeah, that's all i got as far as typing goes. . .


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No he wasn't, DotNetApp posted that before he did (I know, because I quoted him):
> Then iLeak came along and posted the same thing later in the thread as though it was new (but we had already been discussing it):


Do i see right and ileakstuff tried to steal the information? lol btw.
Der8auer wrote that there is still hope so maybe he got something to go over 1,25v







(maybe we also get this in future who knows)


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> its tough for me to type out but i'll try to get a visualization going were both maxwell and pacal have curves graphed for the diminishing returns in OCing.
> 
> due to the node shrink of pacal the curve is to the right of maxwell but falls off more abruptly because of the uarch.
> 
> yeah, that's all i got as far as typing goes. . .


Its similar to the tick tock from intel but just 2 years in each phase transition. In each phase, One year for mid range, one year for big die. So pascal is maxwell that is suppose to extend its shelf life by additional 2 years with some tweak


----------



## cyph3rz

*GTX 1080 Overclocked Vs GTX 980 TI SLI Stock - The Witcher 3 Blood And Wine Frame Rate Comparison*

Asus 2x GTX 980 TI Reference
Asus GTX 1080 Founders edition Overclocked GPU Tweak
Boost +230, Voltage +10, Memory + 500, Power Target +20
CPU - Skylake 6700K No Overclock


----------



## cyph3rz

*Watercooled GTX 1080 Seahawk by Corsair & MSI - Computex 2016*


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamil234*
> 
> Whoever made this graph needs to be educated that simply because there is 2 cards, it doesnt automatically doubles all values.


That 16 gigs of ram though...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *GTX 1080 Overclocked Vs GTX 980 TI SLI Stock - The Witcher 3 Blood And Wine Frame Rate Comparison*
> 
> Asus 2x GTX 980 TI Reference
> Asus GTX 1080 Founders edition Overclocked GPU Tweak
> Boost +230, Voltage +10, Memory + 500, Power Target +20
> CPU - Skylake 6700K No Overclock


God dam why dont my 290Xs scale like that in the game.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Is 2100-1600 all that much different than 1500-1000? I realize most 980Tis will do better than 1500, but not a tremendous amount. Not many would do 1600, but if a reference 1080 doesn't hit 2200, it's an overclocking disaster?


Some were mind tricked by the OC ability of maxwell, a card which nVIDIA happen to clock the reference cards at a low base clock. just look at other cards, 1202 was considered a good OC on the OG Titan, 1300 for the 780Ti, we know all about Fiji, if nVIDIA had set the 1080s base clock at, say, 1500, SUCCESS...lol....







I mean, lets be real/honest here, NOBODY thought that we would see a 2G gpu on air this soon...


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Is 2100-1600 all that much different than 1500-1000? I realize most 980Tis will do better than 1500, but not a tremendous amount. Not many would do 1600, but if a reference 1080 doesn't hit 2200, it's an overclocking disaster?


Think percentage not absolute values.

1500 is a 50% overclock over 1000; 2100 is only a 31% overclock over 1600 (which incidentally might also explain the diminishing returns bit).


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Think percentage not absolute values.
> 
> 1500 is a 50% overclock over 1000; 2100 is only a 31% overclock over 1600 (which incidentally might also explain the diminishing returns bit).


Isn't 1202/1500 22%? 1733/2100=19%? I could be wrong though, if I am, my bad..


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Isn't 1202/1500 22%? 1733/2100=19%?


980ti reference boost value is 1075


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Isn't 1202/1500 22%? 1733/2100=19%?


I used GnarlyCharlie's numbers he gave in his post.

But if we're going to compare max boost numbers, then

1500/1202 = 24.8%
2114/1885 = 12.1%


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> I used GnarlyCharlie's numbers he gave in his post.
> 
> But if we're going to compare max boost numbers, then
> 
> 1500/1202 = 24.8%
> 2114/1885 = 12.1%


I am going by nVIDIA reference...and it is HARD to get a refrence 980Ti to 1500 anyways, lol


----------



## magnek

Well reference 980 Ti boost is 1075, so 1500/1075 = 39.5%

2114/1733 = 22%


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Well reference 980 Ti boost is 1075, so 1500/1075 = 39.5%
> 
> 2114/1733 = 22%


I think your math is wrong, shouldn't that be 33% for the 980Ti? and, again, how many people got their reference 980Ti to 1500 stable? I couldn't do it...til I flashed that bios, and that was only for benching..







so, if you take in the aftermarket 980Tis, considering the clocks, your OC was even less, no? add the AIB, with better coolers, some under water with flashed bios, guys on this forum SHOULD be able to get their maxwells clocks higher and more stable than any reference cards..like I had said earlier, if nVIDIA had set the base clock for the 1080 at about 1550 or so, everyone would be happy, "oooh, look at that OC..". Lol, maybe they should have used the clocks that we saw with big pascal..because, if 1080Ti comes with THOSE clocks, and, hit 21-22G, it would be "a great OCer...".


----------



## magnek

Divide 1500 by 1075, you get 39.5%. I think that's the proper way of expressing OC headroom, since you calculate what % of the original boost it still has left in the tank.

Even if we don't use 1500, 1477/1075 is still 37.4%.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Divide 1500 by 1075, you get 39.5%. I think that's the proper way of expressing OC headroom, since you calculate what % of the original boost it still has left in the tank.
> 
> Even if we don't use 1500, 1477/1075 is still 37.4%.


You are correct good sir, my bad..


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Divide 1500 by 1075, you get 39.5%. I think that's the proper way of expressing OC headroom, since you calculate what % of the original boost it still has left in the tank.
> 
> Even if we don't use 1500, 1477/1075 is still 37.4%.


The difference is 1080 FE cant maintain stock Boost with stock fan profile while 980 Ti Reference does.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The difference is 1080 FE cant maintain stock Boost with stock fan profile while 980 Ti Reference does.


Lol, mine didn't til I flashed the bios, did you actually own one? Anands review. of the reference 980Ti: "overall we're able to get another 250MHz (25%) out of the GTX 980 Ti's GPU, and another 1GHz (14%) out of its VRAM. This pushes the GTX 980 Ti's clockspeeds up to 1326MHz for the standard boost clock, and 1477MHz for the maximum boost clock. The card is heavily TDP limited at this point, so it's unlikely to sustain clockspeeds over 1400MHz, but working clockspeeds in the 1300MHz range are certainly sustainable. Meanwhile interestingly enough, this is actually a slightly better overclock than what we saw with the GTX Titan X; the Titan was only able to get another 200MHz out of its GPU and 800MHz out of its memory. So GTX 980 Ti ends up being the better overclocker by 50MHz."...I doubt that there are any members with a re fence 980Ti, with stock bios, pushing 1500 game stable...


----------



## magnek

The reference GM200 cards were both thermal and power limited.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *Watercooled GTX 1080 Seahawk by Corsair & MSI - Computex 2016*


I'm not buying any piece of crap called a "Seahawk". Period. Stupid thing will probably throw an interception on the last play of the SB...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Some were mind tricked by the OC ability of maxwell, a card which nVIDIA happen to clock the reference cards at a low base clock. just look at other cards, 1202 was considered a good OC on the OG Titan *before the modded BIOS's got them well into the 1300's*, 1300 for the 780Ti, we know all about Fiji, if nVIDIA had set the 1080s base clock at, say, 1500, SUCCESS...lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, lets be real/honest here, NOBODY thought that we would see a 2G gpu on air this soon...


FTFY!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm not buying any piece of crap called a "Seahawk". Period. Stupid thing will probably throw an interception on the last play of the SB...


Lol...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> FTFY!


True, I should have said MY OG Titan...I only hit 1202 all game stable..


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> True, I should have said MY OG Titan...I only hit 1202 all game stable..


For sure, my Titans would only do game-stable clocks of 1175 MHz on release but once that 1.3V limit was raised with the Zawarudo Tool and modded BIOS's I was able to get 1330+ MHz out of both (not in SLI but individually). I still think the OG Titan was one of the best OCers ever made, at least with BIOS mod. Reference of 876 MHz to 1330 MHz is a 52% OC!!! What's more, at that clock speed these GK110's are STILL more than capable of holding their own in the high end space...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> For sure, my Titans would only do game-stable clocks of 1175 MHz on release but once that 1.3V limit was raised with the Zawarudo Tool and modded BIOS's I was able to get 1330+ MHz out of both (not in SLI but individually). I still think the OG Titan was one of the best OCers ever made, at least with BIOS mod. Reference of 876 MHz to 1330 MHz is a 52% OC!!! What's more, at that clock speed these GK110's are STILL more than capable of holding their own in the high end space...


Now you see why I moved on from the the OG to the Ti with the quickness..







my card wasn't up to snuff, even though I could get much higher for benching...on second thouhjt, maybe my problem was that I moved on to fast, before the better bios had hit...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> For sure, my Titans would only do game-stable clocks of 1175 MHz on release but once that 1.3V limit was raised with the Zawarudo Tool and modded BIOS's I was able to get 1330+ MHz out of both (not in SLI but individually). I still think the OG Titan was one of the best OCers ever made, at least with BIOS mod. Reference of 876 MHz to 1330 MHz is a 52% OC!!! What's more, at that clock speed these GK110's are STILL more than capable of holding their own in the high end space...


Meh. You are still comparing Base clock which was not what Titan runs. It was close to 1GHz mark. If you talking about OC potential nothing will beat my 7950 800MHz stock to 1.3GHz. 62.5% OC.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Weren't the Ti's limited by a different voltage regulator and Green Light though? I never jumped ship (obviously) to the 780Ti because OCing was more locked down I thought...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Meh. You are still comparing Base clock which was not what Titan runs. It was close to 1GHz mark. If you talking about OC potential nothing will beat my 7950 800MHz stock to 1.3GHz. 62.5% OC.


Nope, 876 MHz was the listed Boost clock for Titan. Sure it would actually boost up to around 1006 MHz but we were going by published Boost speeds (1075 MHz for the 980Ti).


----------



## carlhil2

The whole OC 980Ti vs 1080 thing reminds me of this thread.. http://www.overclock.net/t/1514212/gtx-980-is-not-faster-than-a-gtx-780-ti-oc/0_20 and, the others across the webs like it..." clock for clock, the 780Ti is faster..", etc., etc... same thing this time, just rinse and repeat..


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> The whole OC 980Ti vs 1080 thing reminds me of this thread.. http://www.overclock.net/t/1514212/gtx-980-is-not-faster-than-a-gtx-780-ti-oc/0_20 and, the others across the webs like it..." clock for clock, the 780Ti is faster..", etc., etc... same thing this time, just rinse and repeat..


Not exactly. At least this time the 1080 actually IS faster than the 980Ti (which is expected considering the new arch and node). The 780Ti/Titan really was as fast as a 980 on launch (at max OC) but the 980 was a smaller chip on the same node making it even more impressive technically than the 1080 in my opinion...


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> The whole OC 980Ti vs 1080 thing reminds me of this thread.. http://www.overclock.net/t/1514212/gtx-980-is-not-faster-than-a-gtx-780-ti-oc/0_20 and, the others across the webs like it..." clock for clock, the 780Ti is faster..", etc., etc... same thing this time, just rinse and repeat..


Time is a flat circle.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Not exactly. At least this time the 1080 actually IS faster than the 980Ti (which is expected considering the new arch and node). The 780Ti/Titan really was as fast as a 980 on launch (at max OC) but the 980 was a smaller chip on the same node making it even more impressive technically than the 1080 in my opinion...


Yes, this time it's faster, but we have a very different real-life result compared to reviews and benchmarks because of two situations: 1080 was benched against stock 980Ti which rarely anyone ever saw in the wild, all 980Tis are actually overclocked from 1150 to almost 1300 with boosts going above 1,4GHz. As we saw, when overclocked to 1,5GHz (every TX can do it) and 1080 to 2GHz, these are very, very close in 1440 and 4K because of 1080's worse perf. per clock and worse memory bus. At 1080 the advantage of 1080 (accidental pun) is still high.

1080 is a great upgrade to 980, much better than 980 ever was to 780, but to 980Ti it's a mild one, to similary overclocked TX not really worth it.

What seems to be a problem is that 1080 can't be overclocked as people expected. The card's Boost 3.0 is actually giving it all it can do. What we can get is only better cooling and more stable power delivery to keep it at card's max clock of 1.9-2.1GHz depending on the silicon lottery.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Yes, this time it's faster, but we have a very different real-life result compared to reviews and benchmarks because of two situations: 1080 was benched against stock 980Ti which rarely anyone ever saw in the wild, all 980Tis are actually overclocked from 1150 to almost 1300 with boosts going above 1,4GHz. As we saw, when overclocked to 1,5GHz (every TX can do it) and 1080 to 2GHz, these are very, very close in 1440 and 4K because of 1080's worse perf. per clock and worse memory bus. At 1080 the advantage of 1080 (accidental pun) is still high.
> 
> 1080 is a great upgrade to 980, much better than 980 ever was to 780, but to 980Ti it's a mild one, to similary overclocked TX not really worth it.
> 
> What seems to be a problem is that 1080 can't be overclocked as people expected. The card's Boost 3.0 is actually giving it all it can do. What we can get is only better cooling and more stable power delivery to keep it at card's max clock of 1.9-2.1GHz depending on the silicon lottery.


Every TX can't run 1500 stable, but, I get what you are saying. this gentleman ran his TX @1474 against his 1080 @2100, he had some interesting results. at 1474, the TX is as fast as stock 1080 in some games. https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18731387&page=15 so, yeah, I think that TX @1500 is a wash vs stock 1080. under water with a flashed bios may prove different though...you know, without the throttling and whatnot...lastly, there are more guys pushing 2100 than most realize...


----------



## toncij

So, this is his result set plotted (with high numbers from benches normalized)


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> So, this is his result set plotted (with high numbers from benches normalized)


Man you are quick..OC vs stock..TX @1474 is fast, who needs 1500...lol


----------



## toncij

The plot shows TX OC and 1080 FE OC from linked tests.

I really don't see a point in selling TX and buying 1080 FE...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> The plot shows TX OC and 1080 FE OC from linked tests.
> 
> I really don't see a point in selling TX and buying 1080 FE...


Ok, I see what you did, but, his heaven scores for the 1080 are backwards...







.. and, yeah, you rocking a good clocking TX, no need...


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Ok, I see what you did, but, his heaven scores for the 1080 are backwards...


Well, for some reason it looks like 1080 lost that one, but doesn't matter. I find all the scores being so close the problem here.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Well, for some reason it looks like 1080 lost that one, but doesn't matter. I find all the scores being so close the problem here.


How come? take the loot from the equation, the 1080 is what it is, a very fast replacement for the 980. which happens to also be faster than the Almighty TX and, it's sibling, the 980Ti. . you guys are setting the bar high for Polaris, then, maybe not...


----------



## toncij

This is an another type of chart for it.

Yes, as a 980 replacement, 1080 is fantastic, it obliterates the ancestor. However, I find low incentive in replacing TitanX with it.

Polaris is another story. Not this bracket.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> 
> 
> This is an another type of chart for it.
> 
> Yes, as a 980 replacement, 1080 is fantastic, it obliterates the ancestor. However, I find low incentive in replacing TitanX with it.
> 
> Polaris is another story. Not this bracket.


Lol, nice charts, but, again, the heaven scores are switched, it's obvious. good work though... stock 1080 isn't scoring 135 my dude...if someone was lucky enough to push a TX stable @1600, they would be golden...


----------



## toncij

We need to keep to what we have, we can ignore that score.







)

But, in general: 

Both overclocked, 1080 FE is faster than TX from 3% to 38% where Arkham is the 38 one, an unusual spike. Median is 12,9% and average is 11,78% faster in favor of 1080 OC.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> We need to keep to what we have, we can ignore that score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> But, in general:
> 
> Both overclocked, 1080 FE is faster than TX from 3% to 38% where Arkham is the 38 one, an unusual spike. Median is 12,9% and average is 11,78% faster in favor of 1080 OC.


I am more impressed by the TX every time that I see it benched at high clocks, it still is a beast...I don't mind moving from a 980Ti to a 1080, but, you would have to have a dud in order to give up on the TX. get your money worth and chill til big P....


----------



## criminal

https://m.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/4m70v0/asus_strix_1080_priced_at_65999_due_to_an_asus/

https://m.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/4m7qyo/rumour_asus_strix_1080_will_cost_more_in_us_than/


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Meh. You are still comparing Base clock which was not what Titan runs. It was close to 1GHz mark. If you talking about OC potential nothing will beat my 7950 800MHz stock to 1.3GHz. 62.5% OC.


Mine did benchs @ 1.4GHz check on valley benchmark thread.
I was the only one with a 7970+7950 config.


----------



## Crosshatch3D

I think the EVGA 1080 FTW comes in at a nice price. Still hard to imagine that I bought a 980TI FTW in April and the 1080 FTW is the same price.

980TI still is badarse though and I can always step-up.

It's nice to see the new cards coming though.

Regards,

-Jason


----------



## Bogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> https://m.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/4m70v0/asus_strix_1080_priced_at_65999_due_to_an_asus/
> 
> https://m.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/4m7qyo/rumour_asus_strix_1080_will_cost_more_in_us_than/


I really liked this one

"Need ******* American dollars please, not all of us use the pound system"

Now that is something I've never encountered... having to convert the dollar to sek/euro


----------



## headd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> https://m.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/4m70v0/asus_strix_1080_priced_at_65999_due_to_an_asus/
> 
> https://m.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/4m7qyo/rumour_asus_strix_1080_will_cost_more_in_us_than/


----------



## Menta

The thing is the Strix has a bad design on the heat pipes they dont all make direct contact, bugs me


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> https://m.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/4m70v0/asus_strix_1080_priced_at_65999_due_to_an_asus/
> 
> https://m.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/4m7qyo/rumour_asus_strix_1080_will_cost_more_in_us_than/


Man the pricing fiasco just keeps going


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> The thing is the Strix has a bad design on the heat pipes they dont all make direct contact, bugs me


The thing is that Thermodynamic engineers have already debunked that but it keeps getting repeated. Basically that heat pipe is also contacting one of the GDDR5x ram plates and is helping there, but more importantly a heat pipe in contact with another heatpipe takes on nearly as much of the heat load from the adjacent pipe as it would have if it was in direct contact with the GPU die like its adjacent partner. Equilibrium will be reached just a little bit slower than direct contact. ie. after a few minutes have elapsed with the GPU under load, the offending heatpipe will be performing 95% of the work it would have done anyway if in direct contact with the die like the other pipes.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> The thing is that Thermodynamic engineers have already debunked that but it keeps getting repeated. Basically that heat pipe is also contacting one of the GDDR5x ram plates and is helping there, but more importantly a heat pipe in contact with another heatpipe takes on nearly as much of the heat load from the adjacent pipe as it would have if it was in direct contact with the GPU die like its adjacent partner. Equilibrium will be reached just a little bit slower than direct contact. ie. after a few minutes have elapsed with the GPU under load, the offending heatpipe will be performing 95% of the work it would have done anyway if in direct contact with the die like the other pipes.


OK if that is true i stand corrected


----------



## bfedorov11

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125869&ignorebbr=1&cm_re=PPSSVYJXPPLKEI-_-14-125-869-_-Product

get your f5 keys ready! Bets on price?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125869&ignorebbr=1&cm_re=PPSSVYJXPPLKEI-_-14-125-869-_-Product
> 
> get your f5 keys ready!


6/7 according to gigabyte


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125869&ignorebbr=1&cm_re=PPSSVYJXPPLKEI-_-14-125-869-_-Product
> 
> get your f5 keys ready! Bets on price?


Isn't this just a reference card with the custom cooler?


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Isn't this just a reference card with the custom cooler?


Yup. I have a feeling there will be a lot of people buying the 1080 G1 based on the past G1's, not realizing that the 1080 G1 is nothing more than the old Windforce 3 model. In EVGA terms, the G1 used to be the Classified and now it's just an SC.


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Man the pricing fiasco just keeps going


And we thought $639 was a good value...

We all have been misled lol.


----------



## davidtran007

Cheapest 1080 so far?

Temp OOS but you can put in an order.

http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GeForce-GV-N1080G1-GAMING-8GD-Graphics/dp/B01GJEE9BG


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Man the pricing fiasco just keeps going


I've said this before, but people REALLY need to quit comparing US prices to European prices. European prices include their 20% VAT (tax). So a $650 card would automatically cost at least $780 because of their added VAT.

That has NOTHING to do with the price of the card itself, that is the 20% tax that is added to the price of the card. It's still a $650 card with 20% tax added to it.

Then individual countries also add in import tariffs and other taxes which increase the price further. Again, it's still the same price for the card itself, but it costs so much more because of the massive amount of taxes they add to it.

People need to quit blaming the video card manufacturers and start blaming their own governments. You're paying $130+ in taxes on a $650 card, that's not the manufacturer's fault.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidtran007*
> 
> Cheapest 1080 so far?
> 
> Temp OOS but you can put in an order.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GeForce-GV-N1080G1-GAMING-8GD-Graphics/dp/B01GJEE9BG


Sweet and ordered!









j/king


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Sweet and ordered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/king


Could of gone tax free at newegg?


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> List Price: *$1,522.80*
> Price: $611.82 FREE Prime Shipping once available
> + $50.48 estimated tax
> You Save: $910.98 (60%)


wth?


----------



## G woodlogger

Some body have messed up I think.


----------



## criznit

I placed my order for that gigabyte card. Thx for the link!


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> I've said this before, but people REALLY need to quit comparing US prices to European prices. European prices include their 20% VAT (tax). So a $650 card would automatically cost at least $780 because of their added VAT.
> 
> That has NOTHING to do with the price of the card itself, that is the 20% tax that is added to the price of the card. It's still a $650 card with 20% tax added to it.
> 
> Then individual countries also add in import tariffs and other taxes which increase the price further. Again, it's still the same price for the card itself, but it costs so much more because of the massive amount of taxes they add to it.
> 
> People need to quit blaming the video card manufacturers and start blaming their own governments. You're paying $130+ in taxes on a $650 card, that's not the manufacturer's fault.


Um, the second link says
Quote:


> Rumour: ASUS Strix 1080 *will cost more in US* than the previously announced price (not $619/639)


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> wth?


Amazon should start clamping down on markups with discounts to lower the markup to the market price. For $910 CAD I can have a 1080 sc acx 3.0 shipped to my door. Including tax.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Meanwhile at Computex 2016...G.SKILL girls







*


----------



## Woundingchaney

Those have to be some of the most uninterested models/show girls I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> Those have to be some of the most uninterested models/show girls I have ever seen in my life.


They look so enthused


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> Those have to be some of the most uninterested models/show girls I have ever seen in my life.


That's what happens when you hire a bunch of 18 year old models with no experience as show girls. They dun goofed up.

3/4 of those women aren't even that pretty unless you compare them to the average big mac-loving overweight and completely unhealthy women you see on People of Walmart.


----------



## axiumone

Have you guys seen this? Looks like neweegg has evga 1080 Fe's in stock, but only as bundles.


----------



## chronicfx

Genius! They should bundle them with AMD processors if they want to see how deep the want goes


----------



## cyph3rz

*Dead Island Definitive Edition 4K GTX 1080 FE Maxed Out Frame Rate Performance Test*


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Genius! They should bundle them with AMD processors if they want to see how deep the want goes


LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## cyph3rz

*MSI GTX 1080 Gaming Z = WOW!*


----------



## Crosshatch3D

Stinks when you can't hear anything cause you don't have speakers hooked up or headphones...


----------



## cyph3rz

*Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming GTX 1080 up close - Computex 2016*






*Gigabyte Geforce GTX 1080 G1 up close - Computex 2016*


----------



## criminal

The Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming GTX 1080 looks like a sweet card.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Gigabyte G1 was sold for $611 today. Damn
https://www.nowinstock.net/full_historydetails/925/19829/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming GTX 1080 up close - Computex 2016*
> 
> Pictures
> Pictures
> Pictures


That card looks sweet


----------



## cyph3rz

*Galax GTX 1080 Hall Of Fame and Galax GTX 1080 EX OC*


----------



## CallsignVega

Got a flounders edition just to test out as I wait for the AIB 1080's to come out.

Compared to my 1520 MHz 980Ti (air cooled) Lightning card, the absolutely stock 1080 is 3% faster (first run).

It then progressed to being slower than the 980Ti as it hit the 83C deg limit and downclocked.

The NVIDIA person who did the stock fan profile should be fired. It jumps up all over the place. I also cannot believe they charged EXTRA for this horrid heat sink. It can't even keep this tiny die from throttling down in an OPEN test bench in 20C ambient on the stock fan profile!

At 100% fan (4,000 RPM), this thing sounds like a leaf blower. Can't wait for my AIB 1080's to come in, the flounders edition is a POS and will be off to the bay when the others arrive.









I'll post some overclocking the flounders edition thoughts later today.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Zotac GTX 1080 AMP! EXTREME up close - Computex 2016*


----------



## Crosshatch3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *Zotac GTX 1080 AMP! EXTREME up close - Computex 2016*


I'm not a fan of yellow, but that card I like!!

And darn, I cannot currently step-up to the EVGA 1080 FTW because it's not released. The best I can do is the EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 ACX 3.0

But I don't want to pay more for an out of the box OC. Hopefully I can OC myself and not be limited by silicone valley.

Regards,

-Jason


----------



## cyph3rz

*Asus Geforce GTX 1080 ROG Strix up close - Computex 2016*


----------



## Krgwow

I'm still between the Classified and Xtreme Gigabyte... i will probably end up with the one who releases first







(which imo will be the Xtreme if you ask me)


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Got a flounders edition just to test out as I wait for the AIB 1080's to come out.
> 
> Compared to my 1520 MHz 980Ti (air cooled) Lightning card, the absolutely stock 1080 is 3% faster (first run).
> 
> It then progressed to being slower than the 980Ti as it hit the 83C deg limit and downclocked.
> 
> The NVIDIA person who did the stock fan profile should be fired. It jumps up all over the place. I also cannot believe they charged EXTRA for this horrid heat sink. It can't even keep this tiny die from throttling down in an OPEN test bench in 20C ambient on the stock fan profile!
> 
> At 100% fan (4,000 RPM), this thing sounds like a leaf blower. Can't wait for my AIB 1080's to come in, the flounders edition is a POS and will be off to the bay when the others arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some overclocking the flounders edition thoughts later today.


Hope you don't lose to much money offloading that POS.


----------



## BillOhio

The window of my potentially buying one of these has officially passed. I'll be treading water till the Ti.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 1080 Air-boss Herculez X4 up close - Computex 2016*




*Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 1080 Air-boss Herculez X3 up close - Computex 2016*




*Inno3D Geforce GTX 1070 Gaming OC up close - Computex 2016*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Yet more Computex cuties - ADATA @ Computex 2016







*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Quantum Break DX12 GTX 1080 Vs GTX 980 TI Vs AMD Fury X Frame Rate Comparison*

Asus GTX 1080 Founders Edition
Asus GTX 980 TI Reference
Asus AMD Fury X Reference
CPU - Skylake 6700K


----------



## tconroy135

Just read on the EK website that the waterblocks don't support the Hard SLI bridges required for Pascal. I wonder why they couldn't slightly adjust their design. I guess I am stuck with the reference coolers now >.<


----------



## axiumone

Wow, that's a massive fail. I guess jay didnt ship the HB sli bridge to them along with the card.


----------



## cyph3rz

*EVGA GTX 1080 SC + FTW + Hybrid + Classified*


----------



## cyph3rz

*EVGA DG-87 "VR-Ready" case up close - Computex 2016*


----------



## Brimlock

Can I get a case with a swing door like that? Seriously why are most cases still secured by screw and not hinges/latches?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Just read on the EK website that the waterblocks don't support the Hard SLI bridges required for Pascal. I wonder why they couldn't slightly adjust their design. I guess I am stuck with the reference coolers now >.<
> 
> Just read on the EK website that the waterblocks don't support the Hard SLI bridges required for Pascal. I wonder why they couldn't slightly adjust their design. I guess I am stuck with the reference coolers now >.<


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Wow, that's a massive fail. I guess jay didnt ship the HB sli bridge to them along with the card.


Everyone is making their own HB SLI bridge- EVGA, Gigabyte, MSI, Asus and even EK. So you can just wait and buy other bridges too. Alternatively, EK isn't the only company making reference PCB waterblocks. I informed most others about this and they are all verifying their blocks have no such issues.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Can I get a case with a swing door like that? Seriously why are most cases still secured by screw and not hinges/latches?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1601866/evga-the-dg-8-line-of-full-tower-cases-are-available-for-pre-order-in-8-days/0_100


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1601866/evga-the-dg-8-line-of-full-tower-cases-are-available-for-pre-order-in-8-days/0_100


I honestly need a new case even though I bought a new one last year. Purchased the CM Stormtrooper case last year when I rebuilt my PC and although it looks nice it gave me headaches when putting my machine together. Theres a molex cable for the front panel that powers the USB 3.0 ports and status information that is missing a wire on the cable and if plugged in prevents the whole system from starting properly. I can't get to the front panel from what I've seen so its a loss on my part. Plus this would be a nice way to spend the money I would of put down on the 1080 instead.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Can I get a case with a swing door like that? Seriously why are most cases still secured by screw and not hinges/latches?


You're right. I would also like to see manufacturers make their cases available in more colors such as grey,titanium,graphite grey, silver etc...


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> You're right. I would also like to see manufacturers make their cases available in more colors such as grey,titanium,graphite grey, silver etc...


The sarcasm burns strong in this post.


----------



## bigjdubb

I thought it was a serious post. Most cases are only available in black or maybe white. There are colored cases out there but they are generally kinda garbage, this is probably because colored cases would be a very low volume item.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> The sarcasm burns strong in this post.


No I'm serious cuz I'm trying to aim for a grey/black system next round. I wish my current case (V51) were grey.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> No I'm serious cuz I'm trying to aim for a grey/black system next round. I wish my current case (V51) were grey.


I took it as sarcasm because you were only mentioning very similar colors. My bad, its Friday I'm not using my brain.
Quote:


> I thought it was a serious post. Most cases are only available in black or maybe white. There are colored cases out there but they are generally kinda garbage, this is probably because colored cases would be a very low volume item.


Yeah most cases that don't fall into black or white are so out there in design I feel like an interior designer tried to make it.


----------



## criminal

http://fudzilla.com/news/graphics/40809-evga-shows-off-geforce-gtx-1080-classified-and-hybrid-cards


----------



## BillOhio

That Hybrid might be my choice if all the 1080's cost the same, pending the '1.25' thing and if there are any cards somehow immune to that voltage limit. That said, if none of these cards will get past the 1.25 limit and if the hybrid carries as much of a price premium as I'd expect, I wonder if it'd be worth the additional cash just to have a quieter card.


----------



## DIYDeath

Beware of NCIX, they're not honoring price matching and are slandering competition, saying that certain non FE gtx 1080 cards haven't been released. Their pricing is also significantly higher than the competition.

Had to switch my order from them to Memory Express because of the above reasoning.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Beware of NCIX, they're not honoring price matching and are slandering competition, saying that certain non FE gtx 1080 cards haven't been released. Their pricing is also significantly higher than the competition.
> 
> Had to switch my order from them to Memory Express because of the above reasoning.


That's down right scummy.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> That's down right scummy.


Yeah, not overly impressed with them. Oh well, guess they don't want my money. Memory Express also had significantly cheaper shipping. So in reality, NCIX did me a favor.

Also found out that in Canada, it doesn't matter where you buy a product, you're billed for the tax of the shipping destination. Kind of shady.

Anyhow, I've never seen NCIX pull this kind of nonsense before, not sure why they're pulling it now, especially at the expense of their reputation. A manager tried to imply that Memory Express might change their pricing at the last second after my order had been processed. At that point I cancelled my order.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Yeah, not overly impressed with them. Oh well, guess they don't want my money. Memory Express also had significantly cheaper shipping. So in reality, NCIX did me a favor.
> 
> Also found out that in Canada, it doesn't matter where you buy a product, you're billed for the tax of the shipping destination. Kind of shady.
> 
> Anyhow, I've never seen NCIX pull this kind of nonsense before, not sure why they're pulling it now, especially at the expense of their reputation. A manager tried to imply that Memory Express might change their pricing at the last second after my order had been processed. At that point I cancelled my order.


Maybe trying to squeeze out every last dollar in expected success of the 1070 like the 970. What better way to make money than to slander all competitors and steal customer base for what is likely going to be 970 launch 2.0.


----------



## Meta|Gear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Beware of NCIX, they're not honoring price matching and are slandering competition, saying that certain non FE gtx 1080 cards haven't been released. Their pricing is also significantly higher than the competition.
> 
> Had to switch my order from them to Memory Express because of the above reasoning.


NCIX always has inflated pricing, probably why they allow price matching.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meta|Gear*
> 
> NCIX always has inflated pricing, probably why they allow price matching.


Yeah and 9/10 time they have accepted all my price matches. Trying to do the same with Canada Computers and they lost me as a customer.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meta|Gear*
> 
> NCIX always has inflated pricing, probably why they allow price matching.


If it was just that I'd shop there in the future but after a manager told me that they've had memory express change their pricing on orders already placed, after release and after the order has processed...I'v decided to not shop there again.


----------



## badrapper

What happened to all the small form factor stuff (The Future)? Them cases and 1080 cards are *HUGE*

Am not going big asz #ATX this round.. Going MITX and nothing will sway me, not even them flashy pics


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badrapper*
> 
> What happened to all the small form factor stuff (The Future)? Them cases and 1080 cards are *HUGE*
> 
> Am not going big asz #ATX this round.. Going MITX and nothing will sway me, not even them flashy pics


Both sides probably thought "nah" after the nano bombed.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Best way to do VR - Gaming PC in a backpack!!!*


----------



## cyph3rz

*Phanteks makes water block for GTX 1080 FE - Computex 2016*

(Will be available in late June for $160 USD)


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

So this beast really is near 2x a 780 in some stuff from the 1 review I half remember, thats great (not joking)

Where is this at vs. games that max out GPUs, actually barely have a clue what games r the hardest on GPUs in the last 2 years.

I bought a MSI 980 Ti, and then probably spent more time playing SW:Empire At War, FTL, and, than I did playing GTV5, FO4, BF4, FC3, Hitman, C3???. I guess they r the system taxing games I have. Lots of fun to be hard playing them yet, and if my 980 Ti lives on, I'll be set for awhile.

If I learn I'm dying soon, then I'll upgrade and get the newest games...............and some young, beautiful, clean, escorts







.


----------



## DIYDeath

If you really want to put a 1080 to the test, modded Skyrim @ 4k with K ENB+2-4k texture mods will do it. Since you're literally brute forcing high frame rates.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *Phanteks makes water block for GTX 1080 FE - Computex 2016*
> 
> (Will be available in late June for $160 USD)


So they are overpricing WBs too?


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So they are overpricing WBs too?


IKR 160 on top of 700 dollars. Wth is that all about?


----------



## cyph3rz

*VR Backpack and AMP GTX 1080s from Zotac - Computex 2016*


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> If you really want to put a 1080 to the test, modded Skyrim @ 4k with K ENB+2-4k texture mods will do it. Since you're literally brute forcing high frame rates.


modding SR has gotten lengthy, and takes testing

If I had a GF that liked Skyrim I'd ask her to help, since I barely have time for games lately, but I never finished Skyrim yet......but I've had plenty of fun just playing it for 100s of hours


----------



## lexlutha111384

I don't know what the heck is going on ????? Now with the GTX1080, every time i play Dying Light, at first, i get MASSIVE FPS (115-144) @ 1440p, but after like an hour or so, my frame rate drops by like 50%! According to Precision X OC, the card is still running at 2000 + Mhz and is only at about 70c. So why the drop in performance? I have no clue. Please help


----------



## cyph3rz

*EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FOUNDERS EDITION back in stock!*

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6180-KR


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> modding SR has gotten lengthy, and takes testing
> 
> If I had a GF that liked Skyrim I'd ask her to help, since I barely have time for games lately, but I never finished Skyrim yet......but I've had plenty of fun just playing it for 100s of hours


If you're going from vanilla, modding Skyrim won't take too long.

K ENB+Skyrim 2k+amidianborn Book of Silence+insert your favorite pervy skin mod+xpmse+dyndolod.

Set resolution to 4k, see what kind of frame rate you get. That's whaty I'll be doing once I get my 1080, though the back order means I'm GPUless for 2-4 weeks (2.5 of those weeks I'm busy so it's somewhat okay...I guess).


----------



## looniam




----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> I don't know what the heck is going on ????? Now with the GTX1080, every time i play Dying Light, at first, i get MASSIVE FPS (115-144) @ 1440p, but after like an hour or so, my frame rate drops by like 50%! According to Precision X OC, the card is still running at 2000 + Mhz and is only at about 70c. So why the drop in performance? I have no clue. Please help


That guy JayzTwoCents from Youtube has been testing a GTX 1080 FE for a week now. If you send him a message he might be able to help you out.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Yeah, not overly impressed with them. Oh well, guess they don't want my money. Memory Express also had significantly cheaper shipping. So in reality, NCIX did me a favor.
> 
> Also found out that in Canada, it doesn't matter where you buy a product, you're billed for the tax of the shipping destination. Kind of shady.
> 
> Anyhow, I've never seen NCIX pull this kind of nonsense before, not sure why they're pulling it now, especially at the expense of their reputation. A manager tried to imply that Memory Express might change their pricing at the last second after my order had been processed. At that point I cancelled my order.


I shared my experience with them a few pages ago in regards to playing with prices of new release cards. Point blank I don't deal with them for anything like that anymore.

Every time I've tried to use price match with them, they always take a few days extra to process it.

Every time I've used Memory Express for that, they did it same day.

And the taxes? I don't remember at any time in my 41 years that it was any different from what it is now.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I shared my experience with them a few pages ago in regards to playing with prices of new release cards. Point blank I don't deal with them for anything like that anymore.
> 
> Every time I've tried to use price match with them, they always take a few days extra to process it.
> 
> Every time I've used Memory Express for that, they did it same day.
> 
> And the taxes? I don't remember at any time in my 41 years that it was any different from what it is now.


Yeah I'm going to just avoid them from now on.

I just think it doesn't make any sense with the taxes. If I buy a product in X location, I should be taxed based on that location, not the final destination of the product. It's a two-way street, however so I'll just abuse the crap out of the system from now on, registering my cell phone billing address with Alberta while I have a b.c. phone number and whatnot.

If the government wants to dance, fine, lets dance. xD


----------



## DrFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> I don't know what the heck is going on ????? Now with the GTX1080, every time i play Dying Light, at first, i get MASSIVE FPS (115-144) @ 1440p, but after like an hour or so, my frame rate drops by like 50%! According to Precision X OC, the card is still running at 2000 + Mhz and is only at about 70c. So why the drop in performance? I have no clue. Please help


It sounds just like a memory leak. This is not the subsection of the forum for that question.

Create a thread here will help you to diagnose much faster.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFPS*
> 
> It sounds just like a memory leak. This is not the subsection of the forum for that question.
> 
> Create a thread here will help you to diagnose much faster.


Pretty sure Dyling Light has suffered with memory leaks before as well. General rule that if something plays fine and degrades over time it is indeed likely a memory leak.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Acer and Asus presents screens of 24.5 inches with 240 Hz and G-Sync - Computex 2016*

Anyone interested in monitors?

*Acer Predator XB1 Series - XB251Q*






*Asus ROG SWIFT PG258Q*


----------



## Brimlock

240hz, wow. Seems a bit overkill if you're not going to be utilizing that much for awhile though. Does only have a max Res of 1080 though.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> I don't know what the heck is going on ????? Now with the GTX1080, every time i play Dying Light, at first, i get MASSIVE FPS (115-144) @ 1440p, but after like an hour or so, my frame rate drops by like 50%! According to Precision X OC, the card is still running at 2000 + Mhz and is only at about 70c. So why the drop in performance? I have no clue. Please help


that could be some sort of soft over temperature protection, 70c in real time ? mhz should cut down as well but if maintains 2000 could be the memory


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> 240hz, wow. Seems a bit overkill if you're not going to be utilizing that much for awhile though. Does only have a max Res of 1080 though.


Yeah I agree! My Predator 1080p will do 180 Hz and I really can't tell the difference between it and 144.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Yeah I agree! My Predator 1080p will do 180 Hz and I really can't tell the difference between it and 144.


Lol, at what point do frames being to make an image look slow?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Yeah I agree! My Predator 1080p will do 180 Hz and I really can't tell the difference between it and 144.


I had that monitor and setting it to 180hz i too didn't really notice an improvement in fluidity. I did however notice a decrease in image quality and measured a decrease in contrast ratio by a few hundred with my colorimeter compared to running it with 144hz. Who knows if 240hz will be "noticeable", plus theres also the problem of running games at over 200+fps. You'll either need to drop settings in demanding titles or go for multi-gpu.

I returned the XB241H and got the XB240H for $230 on clearance and saved $120 and am pretty happy with my purchase. Probably better off sticking with this and not bother with investing more money into LCDs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Lol, at what point do frames being to make an image look slow?


Huh?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I had that monitor and setting it to 180hz i too didn't really notice an improvement in fluidity. I did however notice a decrease in image quality and measured a decrease in contrast ratio by a few hundred with my colorimeter compared to running it with 144hz. Who knows if 240hz will be "noticeable", plus theres also the problem of running games at over 200+fps. You'll either need to drop settings in demanding titles or go for multi-gpu.
> 
> I returned the XB241H and got the XB240H for $230 on clearance and saved $120 and am pretty happy with my purchase. Probably better off sticking with this and not bother with investing more money into LCDs.
> Huh?


At 1080p with a fast CPU like 6700K you can run 240 fps games like CS:GO and Overwatch.


----------



## KGPrime

So, looking at my Newegg order history. This is how much i payed for a gtx 280 in 2008.

1 EVGA 01G-P3-1284-AR GeForce GTX 280 SSC Edition 1GB 512-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card
Item #: N82E16814130368
30 Day Return Policy

$669.99

And it didn't even beat my gtx8800 in some games.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> So, looking at my Newegg order history. This is how much i payed for a gtx 280 in 2008.
> 
> 1 EVGA 01G-P3-1284-AR GeForce GTX 280 SSC Edition 1GB 512-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card
> Item #: N82E16814130368
> 30 Day Return Policy
> 
> $669.99
> 
> And it didn't even beat my gtx8800 in some games.


And the economy sucked in 2008.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> So, looking at my Newegg order history. This is how much i payed for a gtx 280 in 2008.


You're due for an upgrade.


----------



## cyph3rz

*ID-Cooling, Galax HOF Cards, & Thermaltake Booth | Computex 2016*


----------



## caymandive

Would a new 1080 outperform two EVGA 780ti Classified cards in SLI? Debating on getting a 1080 (EVGA Classified or the ASUS Strix) if a single card can outperform my SLI setup. I'd also like to get a EKWB waterblock for the 1080.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *Phanteks makes water block for GTX 1080 FE - Computex 2016*
> 
> (Will be available in late June for $160 USD)


I like that full cover block but I really don't think there is much use to water cool Pascal at this point. Its not going to increase OCs at all (though I guess it will eliminate the need for 100% fan speed to avoid throttling). There hasn't been a great candidate for water cooling from Nvidia since Kepler in my opinion.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *Acer and Asus presents screens of 24.5 inches with 240 Hz and G-Sync - Computex 2016*
> 
> Anyone interested in monitors?
> 
> *Acer Predator XB1 Series - XB251Q*


Ugh, that off angle wash out is pretty horrendous! I guess its not that big of a deal on a computer monitor but still a turn off for me...


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> http://fudzilla.com/news/graphics/40809-evga-shows-off-geforce-gtx-1080-classified-and-hybrid-cards


Omg is the evga power link available to all their acx card?

Can we purchase them separately?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> And the economy sucked in 2008.


Not until the Lehman Brothers crap hit in late 2008...


----------



## headd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> So, looking at my Newegg order history. This is how much i payed for a gtx 280 in 2008.
> 
> 1 EVGA 01G-P3-1284-AR GeForce GTX 280 SSC Edition 1GB 512-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card
> Item #: N82E16814130368
> 30 Day Return Policy
> 
> $669.99
> 
> And it didn't even beat my gtx8800 in some games.


Month later after 4870 launch GTX280 went down to 400usd..Good old days


----------



## guttheslayer

I cannot tank this...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> I cannot tank this...


Not sure what you mean? I'm not personally a huge fan of the look of the new Classy but it should be a pretty sweet 1080. Looks good from the side anyways!


----------



## Menta

http://www.pcgamer.com/the-geforce-gtx-1070-review/?utm_content=buffer75459&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=buffer_pcgamer

1070 kicking the 980 TI in every game in some games a very big difference ? I have seen some scores the other way around.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/the-geforce-gtx-1070-review/?utm_content=buffer75459&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=buffer_pcgamer
> 
> 1070 kicking the 980 TI in every game in some games a very big difference ? I have seen some scores the other way around.


Reviews probably differ depending on the version of the 980Ti used? reference, a SC card, AIB, etc, etc. just guessing...there is a vid on youtube from Paul's Hardware, where he benches custom SLI 980, @1550, under water, vs the 1080, to test if nVIDIA was correct about the 1080 being as fast as 980 in SLI. based on that test, he said that nVIDIA was wrong about that comment, Lol...so, you never know..


----------



## cyph3rz

*KFA2 GeForce GTX 1080 EX OC*


----------



## barsh90

Seems that pascal is so highly clocked, that lost any headroom for overclocking, even with custom cards.

Here is the OC capabilities of a stock 1080 FE

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/nvidia_geforce_gtx_1080_review,29.html

Now, the OC capabilities of the MSI gaming with extra power phases, custom pcb, 8+6 power connector and better cooling than the FE

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_1080_gaming_x_8g_review,38.html

As you can see, the custom MSI OC is no better than the FE in terms of overclocking, just like the asus STRIX.

I wouldn't be surprised if the classifieds overclocks the same as the FE


----------



## carlhil2

The bios most likely needs flashing. worked wonders for other nVIDIA cards....I can hope anyways...








might help for the AIB custom cards at least..


----------



## cyph3rz

*GTX 1080 cards are available for pre-order from overclockers.co.uk:*

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/pc-components/graphics-cards


----------



## DADDYDC650

Anyone else think the 1080 Classy will feature a custom BIOS that allows for higher voltage? Why would EVGA include 3 BIOS chips? The 980 Ti Classy only had 2.


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Not sure what you mean? I'm not personally a huge fan of the look of the new Classy but it should be a pretty sweet 1080. Looks good from the side anyways!


I m referring to the L shape power link that allow u to plug the 8 pins connector at the side instead of front!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Anyone else think the 1080 Classy will feature a custom BIOS that allows for higher voltage? Why would EVGA include 3 BIOS chips? The 980 Ti Classy only had 2.


The 980 Classified has 3 bios also....


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> The 980 Classified has 3 bios also....


Why 3?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Why 3?


One for 24/7 use, one for benching and the third is used to cook your breakfast... ?


----------



## dude0014

So it seems bypassing the rumored 1.25 volt limit on these cards does not help with overclocking either...

Source: https://xdevs.com/guide/pascal_oc/#voltsc

""Voltage scaling and "1.25V limit"
There were some rumors spreading wildly these days regarding "1.25V limitation" or whatever on modified GTX 1080 cards, which requires here few words to explain.

Hardware itself is well capable of getting to that and above voltage output for GPU core, but GP104 chip itself now more sensitive to voltage, than even previous Maxwell generation. Part of it due to thinner physical process, other part due to challenges removing heat from all those tightly packed 7.2B transistors quick enough from 21% less surface area. Those overclockers who did 2200+ MHz on GTX 980 Ti's are well aware of all things required to achieve those high clocks. Same principle applies to Pascal generation. So if you can manage to keep GPU cooled well and have good voltage delivery to it, you indeed can push higher voltages. Cards cooled by liquid nitrogen during this guide testwork were able to run 1.35-1.4V, reaching speeds over 2500 MHz.

Fact that GTX 1080's capable of reaching 2.1GHz on aircooling without any modifications confuse lot of people, making them to think that these chips can overclock well past 3GHz on liquid nitrogen cooling. But it's still silicon, with similar architecture, so reality is bit sour. Yes, it allow to get good performance without extreme cooling, but hides the fact that LN2-cooled 980Ti is still much faster than overclocked GTX 1080 due to more shader cores and better CPC performance.

*This also brings and answer to the question if overvolting can help OC on aircooling or watercooling. It does not help, due to thermal, which get only worse. Higher temperature render stability and performance decrease. GPU literally overheats and cannot run high frequency anymore, even though temperature is below specified maximum temperature. So just like in 980/980Ti/TitanX case, over-voltage is not recommended, as it gains no performance improvement*."


----------



## Jared Pace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude0014*
> 
> So it seems bypassing the rumored 1.25 volt limit on these cards does not help with overclocking either...
> 
> Source: https://xdevs.com/guide/pascal_oc/#voltsc
> 
> ""Voltage scaling and "1.25V limit"
> There were some rumors spreading wildly these days regarding "1.25V limitation" or whatever on modified GTX 1080 cards, which requires here few words to explain.
> 
> Hardware itself is well capable of getting to that and above voltage output for GPU core, but GP104 chip itself now more sensitive to voltage, than even previous Maxwell generation. Part of it due to thinner physical process, other part due to challenges removing heat from all those tightly packed 7.2B transistors quick enough from 21% less surface area. Those overclockers who did 2200+ MHz on GTX 980 Ti's are well aware of all things required to achieve those high clocks. Same principle applies to Pascal generation. So if you can manage to keep GPU cooled well and have good voltage delivery to it, you indeed can push higher voltages. Cards cooled by liquid nitrogen during this guide testwork were able to run 1.35-1.4V, reaching speeds over 2500 MHz.
> 
> Fact that GTX 1080's capable of reaching 2.1GHz on aircooling without any modifications confuse lot of people, making them to think that these chips can overclock well past 3GHz on liquid nitrogen cooling. But it's still silicon, with similar architecture, so reality is bit sour. Yes, it allow to get good performance without extreme cooling, but hides the fact that LN2-cooled 980Ti is still much faster than overclocked GTX 1080 due to more shader cores and better CPC performance.
> 
> *This also brings and answer to the question if overvolting can help OC on aircooling or watercooling. It does not help, due to thermal, which get only worse. Higher temperature render stability and performance decrease. GPU literally overheats and cannot run high frequency anymore, even though temperature is below specified maximum temperature. So just like in 980/980Ti/TitanX case, over-voltage is not recommended, as it gains no performance improvement*."


Thank you for this post.

So the benefit of voltage & power increase is even less with this 16nm generation Pascal Architecture than it was with Maxwell & Kepler. That sounds similar to the OC results with Skylake & Haswell compared to Ivy & Sandy. I also thought that 3ghz would happen on -50C







.

The GTX 1080 just needs temperatures < 37C (preferably below -50C) and a modified vddc0 freq boost table. Since 1.4v-1.5v on GTX1080 has already been tested with poor results, the best bet is a new boost clock table & higher TDP limit bios with low low temperatures.


----------



## cyph3rz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!































































































































































enjoy...


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude0014*
> 
> So it seems bypassing the rumored 1.25 volt limit on these cards does not help with overclocking either...
> 
> Source: https://xdevs.com/guide/pascal_oc/#voltsc
> 
> ""Voltage scaling and "1.25V limit"
> There were some rumors spreading wildly these days regarding "1.25V limitation" or whatever on modified GTX 1080 cards, which requires here few words to explain.
> 
> Hardware itself is well capable of getting to that and above voltage output for GPU core, but GP104 chip itself now more sensitive to voltage, than even previous Maxwell generation. Part of it due to thinner physical process, other part due to challenges removing heat from all those tightly packed 7.2B transistors quick enough from 21% less surface area. Those overclockers who did 2200+ MHz on GTX 980 Ti's are well aware of all things required to achieve those high clocks. Same principle applies to Pascal generation. So if you can manage to keep GPU cooled well and have good voltage delivery to it, you indeed can push higher voltages. Cards cooled by liquid nitrogen during this guide testwork were able to run 1.35-1.4V, reaching speeds over 2500 MHz.
> 
> Fact that GTX 1080's capable of reaching 2.1GHz on aircooling without any modifications confuse lot of people, making them to think that these chips can overclock well past 3GHz on liquid nitrogen cooling. But it's still silicon, with similar architecture, so reality is bit sour. Yes, it allow to get good performance without extreme cooling, but hides the fact that LN2-cooled 980Ti is still much faster than overclocked GTX 1080 due to more shader cores and better CPC performance.
> 
> *This also brings and answer to the question if overvolting can help OC on aircooling or watercooling. It does not help, due to thermal, which get only worse. Higher temperature render stability and performance decrease. GPU literally overheats and cannot run high frequency anymore, even though temperature is below specified maximum temperature. So just like in 980/980Ti/TitanX case, over-voltage is not recommended, as it gains no performance improvement*."


So if I run this in a -35 loop (a classified) might we be looking at some more headroom?


----------



## dude0014

There's now a reddit post concerning what I posted earlier regarding going 1.25v +. General consensus now is to stick to the cheapest coolest card you can find, as it seems extra power pins & overvolting will not do much for your card.

I got my pre-order in for $611 Gigabyte G1 (windforce, single 8 pin) at amazon for now. May cancel if something contrary shows up regarding overvolting & overclocking, which I doubt at this point.

Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/4mf0fh/gtx_1080_voltage_limit_explanation/


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude0014*
> 
> So it seems bypassing the rumored 1.25 volt limit on these cards does not help with overclocking either...
> 
> Source: https://xdevs.com/guide/pascal_oc/#voltsc
> 
> ""Voltage scaling and "1.25V limit"
> There were some rumors spreading wildly these days regarding "1.25V limitation" or whatever on modified GTX 1080 cards, which requires here few words to explain.
> 
> Hardware itself is well capable of getting to that and above voltage output for GPU core, but GP104 chip itself now more sensitive to voltage, than even previous Maxwell generation. Part of it due to thinner physical process, other part due to challenges removing heat from all those tightly packed 7.2B transistors quick enough from 21% less surface area. Those overclockers who did 2200+ MHz on GTX 980 Ti's are well aware of all things required to achieve those high clocks. Same principle applies to Pascal generation. So if you can manage to keep GPU cooled well and have good voltage delivery to it, you indeed can push higher voltages. Cards cooled by liquid nitrogen during this guide testwork were able to run 1.35-1.4V, reaching speeds over 2500 MHz.
> 
> Fact that GTX 1080's capable of reaching 2.1GHz on aircooling without any modifications confuse lot of people, making them to think that these chips can overclock well past 3GHz on liquid nitrogen cooling. But it's still silicon, with similar architecture, so reality is bit sour. Yes, it allow to get good performance without extreme cooling, but hides the fact that LN2-cooled 980Ti is still much faster than overclocked GTX 1080 due to more shader cores and better CPC performance.
> 
> *This also brings and answer to the question if overvolting can help OC on aircooling or watercooling. It does not help, due to thermal, which get only worse. Higher temperature render stability and performance decrease. GPU literally overheats and cannot run high frequency anymore, even though temperature is below specified maximum temperature. So just like in 980/980Ti/TitanX case, over-voltage is not recommended, as it gains no performance improvement*."


Oh well. Another reason to skip this card and wait for Big Vega/Pascal. At least those cards will have enough cores to really surpass Big Maxwell.


----------



## Xuvial

I hope 1080 Ti doesn't end up having some kind of annoying voltage limitation on it.


----------



## dude0014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuvial*
> 
> I hope 1080 Ti doesn't end up having some kind of annoying voltage limitation on it.


There is no volt limit hardwired into the chip, it was a strange rumor. The issue is the chip doesn't respond well to overvolting


----------



## Xuvial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude0014*
> 
> There is no volt limit hardwired into the chip, it was a strange rumor. The issue is the chip doesn't respond well to overvolting


Oh right.

Hmm.

Well that's weird then. Any chance nvidia purposefully baked poor overvoltage scaling into the chip/architecture itself, or sould I take the tinfoil hat off?


----------



## dude0014

Here's yet another confirmation. Galax HOF 1080 can be be overvolted, the employee/engineer got it to ~2.2 Ghz on air. He says clearly by overvolting 1.3v+ and LN2 he was able to get 2.5 Ghz (impractical)

Source: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKj-Cz9S6hg

Worth pointing out though at the end of the video, he's pushed into being super-optimistic by the interviewer (3 Ghz!!)

Fact remains, and is being confirmed more & more - Can go more than 1.25 volts on GTX 1080, but useless unless you have an endless supply of LN2 into your PC. Even if you somehow did, performance gains are seemingly meh.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Oh well. Another reason to skip this card and wait for Big Vega/Pascal. At least those cards will have enough cores to really surpass Big Maxwell.


I may just get one of those new $200 480's to tide myself over for a few rounds. At least that way I'd have enough outputs to hook up my 4th monitor and BF:BC2 is the only game I play much anyway, so that'd run well enough. $200 is basically dinner and a show downtown, so it's not a major investment.


----------



## dude0014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuvial*
> 
> Oh right.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> Well that's weird then. Any chance nvidia purposefully baked poor overvoltage scaling into the chip/architecture itself, or sould I take the tinfoil hat off?


Well from my limited poor understanding about chips in general, what I gathered from all that I read is 16nm is great, but the finfet and current pascal architecture, not quite revolutionary.

However, perhaps these chips were meant to be released at 1000 Mhz to begin with, but Nvidia overclocked them from the factory to make them look good? Then overclocked further to 2.1 Ghz at their conference to look a bit better? Maybe it's better to leave the tin foil hat on?


----------



## jwsg

I'm not sure you can use the word overclocking for NVidia reference - they've managed a package running at a high clock but similar power to Maxwell - but there's not a lot of headroom to go further. That's a shame for benching and it's a shame at the conference they implied that a FE card picked at random would easily do 2+ but the ref card having a single 8 pin is a big hint that we may as well accept this performance level for now and just settle for a quiet 1080 without a completely crazy price tag for actual day to day gaming use.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> At 1080p with a fast CPU like 6700K you can run 240 fps games like CS:GO and Overwatch.


And osu, league etc np.. quite a few competitive games. These are no challenge to run at 300fps on a GPU half as fast as todays flagships.

It's nice to have the margins with a gsync monitor


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude0014*
> 
> So it seems bypassing the rumored 1.25 volt limit on these cards does not help with overclocking either...
> 
> Source: https://xdevs.com/guide/pascal_oc/#voltsc
> 
> ""Voltage scaling and "1.25V limit"
> There were some rumors spreading wildly these days regarding "1.25V limitation" or whatever on modified GTX 1080 cards, which requires here few words to explain.
> 
> Hardware itself is well capable of getting to that and above voltage output for GPU core, but GP104 chip itself now more sensitive to voltage, than even previous Maxwell generation. Part of it due to thinner physical process, other part due to challenges removing heat from all those tightly packed 7.2B transistors quick enough from 21% less surface area. Those overclockers who did 2200+ MHz on GTX 980 Ti's are well aware of all things required to achieve those high clocks. Same principle applies to Pascal generation. So if you can manage to keep GPU cooled well and have good voltage delivery to it, you indeed can push higher voltages. Cards cooled by liquid nitrogen during this guide testwork were able to run 1.35-1.4V, reaching speeds over 2500 MHz.
> 
> Fact that GTX 1080's capable of reaching 2.1GHz on aircooling without any modifications confuse lot of people, making them to think that these chips can overclock well past 3GHz on liquid nitrogen cooling. But it's still silicon, with similar architecture, so reality is bit sour. Yes, it allow to get good performance without extreme cooling, but hides the fact that LN2-cooled 980Ti is still much faster than overclocked GTX 1080 due to more shader cores and better CPC performance.
> 
> *This also brings and answer to the question if overvolting can help OC on aircooling or watercooling. It does not help, due to thermal, which get only worse. Higher temperature render stability and performance decrease. GPU literally overheats and cannot run high frequency anymore, even though temperature is below specified maximum temperature. So just like in 980/980Ti/TitanX case, over-voltage is not recommended, as it gains no performance improvement*."


SO any card will do... No matter what.. Oh well now i dont feel so bad getting a founders because evga wasnt faster enough to release their $610 bucks card...

If zombie cards cant do it anyway lol


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> imho oc max + bios mod 2200/2300mhz


2500 on ln2 and 1.35v









oh I did not see above post but yeah tin has stated clocks that were reached already


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude0014*
> 
> However, perhaps these chips were meant to be released at 1000 Mhz to begin with, but Nvidia overclocked them from the factory to make them look good? Then overclocked further to 2.1 Ghz at their conference to look a bit better? Maybe it's better to leave the tin foil hat on?


No.

If Nvidia really wanted to get all the juice they could out of these cards, they wouldn't be coming with a 180 watt power rating.

They set the power rating and then tune the ship for max performance while meeting that rating.


----------



## looniam

Source: https://xdevs.com/guide/pascal_oc/#voltsc
Quote:


> So just like in 980/980Ti/TitanX case, over-voltage is not recommended, as it gains no performance improvement.


so no one learned anything from maxwell?

and no one thought since pascal is "refined" maxwell, it would show the same behavior?

and also since it was a node shrink, it may exacerbate the behavior?

pretty sure i said it before; it caught my attention when voltage ripple was mentioned in the presentation. i am wondering if that doesn't hold the key since more voltage=more power which in turn increases voltage ripple and then things start to fall apart.


----------



## Crosshatch3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I may just get one of those new $200 480's to tide myself over for a few rounds. At least that way I'd have enough outputs to hook up my 4th monitor and BF:BC2 is the only game I play much anyway, so that'd run well enough. $200 is basically dinner and a show downtown, so it's not a major investment.


Servers are still up and running BF BC2? I have not checked stats on it...really enjoyed that game.

-Jason


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crosshatch3D*
> 
> Servers are still up and running BF BC2? I have not checked stats on it...really enjoyed that game.
> 
> -Jason


Yeah buddy! I play it quite often







Overwatch has taken over for a bit, but BC2 is always there with a few hundred people to play with at any given time.


----------



## st0necold

They sure are bro! ^^


----------



## Crosshatch3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Yeah buddy! I play it quite often
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overwatch has taken over for a bit, but BC2 is always there with a few hundred people to play with at any given time.


It's funny because even the other game (which it's been a bit of time) I play is Heroes of Stalingrad which has had only hundreds of players for the past few years still has me playing on a favorite server or so. Just have to find the right server, at least for me.

Might have to reinstall to check it out









Regards,

-Jason


----------



## Menta

Looks like will be testing the [email protected] ED sooner then i thought


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stock Heaven First run
> 
> Looks like will be testing the [email protected] ED sooner then i thought


Pretty good looking card compared to the aib´s, downclocks at 82c with fan profile auto,60% fan speed holds well the OC

Tested Dying light in two minutes 83c, gpu power 87% fan profile stock downclocked to 1650mhz. so far i have tested and confirmed some reviews

will do some more testing in the next few days


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Pretty good looking card compared to the aib´s, downclocks at 82c with fan profile auto,60% fan speed holds well the OC


60% fan holds the OC honestly I'm not surprised. 780, 780 Ti, 980 and 980 Ti all did about the same for me.

Now if only there was a price drop to $399 we'd be all set.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> 60% fan holds the OC honestly I'm not surprised. 780, 780 Ti, 980 and 980 Ti all did about the same for me.
> 
> Now if only there was a price drop to $399 we'd be all set.


True, Honestly gaming i really cant tell the difference from a 980 TI, G sync might be to blame for that


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

When we first heard about the high base and boost clocks I predicted that Nvidia might have used up most of the OC headroom to get performance where they needed it to be to beat GM200 cards, even when everybody was losing their minds talking about 3+GHz out of the 1080. Then when the FE reviews came out all these same people started saying wait for the AIBs and then we'll see the great OCs! Oh well.

The 1080 is still a great card, the fastest single gpu card on earth, but it is way overpriced and nobody should be defending this FE crap. Should've launched at the 980's price for the FE reference.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> When we first heard about the high base and boost clocks I predicted that Nvidia might have used up most of the OC headroom to get performance where they needed it to be to beat GM200 cards, even when everybody was losing their minds talking about 3+GHz out of the 1080. Then when the FE reviews came out all these same people started saying wait for the AIBs and then we'll see the great OCs! Oh well.
> 
> The 1080 is still a great card, the fastest single gpu card on earth, but it is way overpriced and nobody should be defending this FE crap. Should've launched at the 980's price for the FE reference.


Correct, GPU market is rigged to the bone!!!!!

People some how made up their minds on 2500mhz never going to happen


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The 1080 is still a great card, the fastest single gpu card on earth, but it is way overpriced and nobody should be defending this FE crap. Should've launched at the 980's price for the FE reference.


The Gigabyte G1 1080 is $610 and faster than an Titan X (OC vs. OC). While it would be nice if some of the cards were priced at $549 like the 980 was, I don't consider this to be an outrageous price. It's certainly a price the market will bear, and barring any real competition from the Red team, nVidia will sell a ton of Pascal cards and GPUs to AIBs.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Correct, GPU market is rigged to the bone!!!!!


LOL









Let's talk about some FACTS:

- The GPU market has only TWO players, and one is far behind the other.
- nVidia is savvy; R&D, marketing, business plan, you name it.
- The market will bear the current pricing.

Nothing is rigged here. It's all just Business 101 and nVidia is very good at it.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The Gigabyte G1 1080 is $610 and faster than an Titan X (OC vs. OC). While it would be nice if some of the cards were priced at $549 like the 980 was, I don't consider this to be an outrageous price. It's certainly a price the market will bear, and barring any real competition from the Red team, nVidia will sell a ton of Pascal cards and GPUs to AIBs.


how much faster ? 10-15% also sporting less Vram


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> When we first heard about the high base and boost clocks I predicted that Nvidia might have used up most of the OC headroom to get performance where they needed it to be to beat GM200 cards, even when everybody was losing their minds talking about 3+GHz out of the 1080. Then when the FE reviews came out all these same people started saying wait for the AIBs and then we'll see the great OCs! Oh well.
> 
> The 1080 is still a great card, the fastest single gpu card on earth, but it is way overpriced and nobody should be defending this FE crap. Should've launched at the 980's price for the FE reference.


Take GTX980 and use Boost 3.0 and let it go to 1400MHz+ with high fan speed and it will be a lot faster then Reference Stock GTX780 Ti. Whats left is 100-150MHz same % as 1080 has.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's talk about some FACTS:
> 
> - The GPU market has only TWO players, and one is far behind the other.
> - nVidia is savvy; R&D, marketing, business plan, you name it.
> - The market will bear the current pricing.
> 
> Nothing is rigged here. It's all just Business 101 and nVidia is very good at it.


Same end result mate


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> how much faster ? 10-15% also sporting less Vram


You have to keep in mind that many folks who have a T-X won't upgrade. For anyone with an earlier model, it's a no-brainer to upgrade. A lot of 980 Ti owners are already reporting VRAM limits being hit with many games and that extra 2GB of VRAM will help them as well. Anyone with a 4GB card will see huge benefits. VRAM is not an issue for T-X owners of course.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> You have to keep in mind that many folks who have a T-X won't upgrade. For anyone with an earlier model, it's a no-brainer to upgrade. *A lot of 980 Ti owners are already reporting VRAM limits being hit with many games* and that extra 2GB of VRAM will help them as well. Anyone with a 4GB card will see huge benefits. VRAM is not an issue for T-X owners of course.


huh?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Same end result mate


"Rigged" implies some form of collusion between 2 or more parties. Please explain.


----------



## headd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Take GTX980 and use Boost 3.0 and let it go to 1400MHz+ with high fan speed and it will be a lot faster then Reference Stock GTX780 Ti. Whats left is 100-150MHz same % as 1080 has.


Yep..
1367mhz GTX980 was 20% faster than 780TI
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GTX_980_Matrix/28.html


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> huh?


Sheesh, you really want me to make a list for you? Use search...









Here are 3 off the top of my head: Latest CoD:BO, GTA-V, SOM

At the end of the day, the 1080 is a much better 4K card than the 980 Ti.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, you really want me to make a list for you? Use search...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are 3 off the top of my head: Latest CoD:BO, GTA-V, SOM
> 
> At the end of the day, the 1080 is a much better 4K card than the 980 Ti.
Click to expand...

you are making the claim burden is on YOU.









in the ~year i have been on the 980ti owner's thread and had a 980ti i cannot recall ONE complaint.

so please enlighten me.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you are making the claim burden is on YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the ~year i have been on the 980ti owner's thread and had a 980ti i cannot recall ONE complaint.
> 
> so please enlighten me.


Dude, you can't be serious. Titan X owners have gloated many times over about VRAM limits being hit with the 980 Ti. Go look in the T-X thread if you can't find anything in the 980 Ti thread.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> "Rigged" implies some form of collusion between 2 or more parties. Please explain.


Rigged or not but i guess you right innocent until proven guilty, Pascal will sell like hot cakes then Vega will come and probably take the the lead( if performance hbm2 pan out) for a year or so then it will be Nvidia´s turn on VOLTA.

lets just leave it at that


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Rigged or not but i guess you right innocent until proven guilty, Pascal will sell like hot cakes then Vega will come and probably take the the lead for a year or so then it will be Nvidia turn on VOLTA.
> 
> lets just leave it at that


I really hope you're right, we need some competition!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Dude, you can't be serious. Titan X owners have gloated many times over about VRAM limits being hit with the 980 Ti. Go look in the T-X thread if you can't find anything in the 980 Ti thread.


yeas i am serious; you said _980ti owners complaining_ ;TX owners gloating over vram does not mean the same.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headd*
> 
> Yep..
> 1367mhz GTX980 was 20% faster than 780TI
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GTX_980_Matrix/28.html


The 780Ti can OC too mate.


----------



## headd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The 780Ti can OC too mate.


980TI too


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The 780Ti can OC too mate.


most 780 ti could do 1200 easy some even 1300

I did manage 1380 game stable but that was with a matrix and volt hardware mod










my bros 980 does 1550/500 stable and can do more

both at max ocs they probs trade blows with the 980 coming out on top


----------



## cyph3rz

*Galax Booth - Computex 2016*


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> "Rigged" implies some form of collusion between 2 or more parties. Please explain.


"Rigid"


----------



## theturbofd

Anyone know when the EVGA 1080 ACX SC 3.0 releases?


----------



## cyph3rz

*Badass GTX 1080s from MSI*


----------



## iRUSH

The more I read into Pascal the more I'm disappointed lol. I need to stop, but I can't.

So I'm asking you guys what GPU should I be investing in. I'm at 1080p 144hz G-Sync. I don't use AA typically since I'm mostly multiplayer.

Should I be going higher end 900 series used? 1070? 1080? It's the Sig rig with a single GPU being the only solution. I'd like to have the card for at least a year.


----------



## cyph3rz

*PowerColor is preparing the external graphics box Devil Box*


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *PowerColor is preparing the external graphics box Devil Box*


Dear Lord I've built complete and capable rigs smaller than that lol.

This is super niche isn't it? I'd imagine anyone that can afford that setup could also have a laptop and desktop. What do I know lol.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> The more I read into Pascal the more I'm disappointed lol. I need to stop, but I can't.
> 
> So I'm asking you guys what GPU should I be investing in. I'm at 1080p 144hz G-Sync. I don't use AA typically since I'm mostly multiplayer.
> 
> Should I be going higher end 900 series used? 1070? 1080? It's the Sig rig with a single GPU being the only solution. I'd like to have the card for at least a year.


1060 then. Complete waste of money going with a 1070 or 1080 @1080p. Those cards are for 1440p and above.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> 1060 then. Complete waste of money going with a 1070 or 1080 @1080p. Those cards are for 1440p and above.


I suspect a 1060 would equal a 970-980 in power. If that's the case perhaps I could pick up a used 980 then.

The 1060 I suspect would run $300 ish anyway...right?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Anyone know when the EVGA 1080 ACX SC 3.0 releases?


Some companies (Memory Express) got it on May 27th (their words, not mine,), the technical release date is June 4th, however.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I suspect a 1060 would equal a 970-980 in power. If that's the case perhaps I could pick up a used 980 then.
> 
> The 1060 I suspect would run $300 ish anyway...right?


I would still go with the 1060. It would be the latest and receive driver optimizations that might beat those other cards down the line. 9XX series is EOL now. Especially with driver support. The cards are maxed out now. I would say $220-$250 range for the 1060. If it ends up being in the $300 range. I would be shocked.


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> The more I read into Pascal the more I'm disappointed lol. I need to stop, but I can't.
> 
> So I'm asking you guys what GPU should I be investing in. I'm at 1080p 144hz G-Sync. I don't use AA typically since I'm mostly multiplayer.
> 
> Should I be going higher end 900 series used? 1070? 1080? It's the Sig rig with a single GPU being the only solution. I'd like to have the card for at least a year.


The way I understand it:

1080p 60Hz: GTX 1070
1080p 144Hz: GTX 1080
1440p 60Hz: GTX 1070
1440p 144Hz: GTX 1070 SLI
4K 60Hz: GTX 1080
4K 120Hz: GTX 1080 SLI


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> The bios most likely needs flashing. worked wonders for other nVIDIA cards....I can hope anyways...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might help for the AIB custom cards at least..


You mean since the greenlight project of the Kepler series








How long did it take before high end benchmakers cracked maxwell? Feels like its taking them far longer this time to show off this card or am I just not paying attention? Like I swear we're behind in Vince annoucing some stupid OC on a EVGA 1080 by now and how they cracked the BIOS and has their own secret sauce. But this time...


----------



## DADDYDC650

Titan X for reference running @1500/8.2Ghz, http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5022205

Why are my OC TX scores about the same as a OC 1080? R they similar in 3dmark but 1080 takes the TX in games?


----------



## cyph3rz

*GTA 5 1080p Maxed Out GTX 1080 Frame Rate Performance Test*

GTA 5 PC gameplay maxed out on 1080p without frame scaling


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *GTA 5 1080p Maxed Out GTX 1080 Frame Rate Performance Test*
> 
> GTA 5 PC gameplay maxed out on 1080p without frame scaling


MSAA x8 @ 1080p skews those results fairly badly. You're better off going to 1440p and depending on your native resolution, either turn MSAA completely off or have it @ no more than x4.

It's like showing how weak the 1080 is using SGSSAA, downsampling from 8k to 1080p. No matter what video card you use, the results will make that card look bad.

To put it in perspective, with MSAA off and max everything @ 1440p on my old Titan Black the lowest frame rates I'd see was 27 fps in grass - and there was no visible aliasing. Mind you that was down sampling to 1080p, which is why there was no aliasing.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *GTA 5 1080p Maxed Out GTX 1080 Frame Rate Performance Test*
> 
> GTA 5 PC gameplay maxed out on 1080p without frame scaling


it dont even honor the name 1080 zippy fear lol


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> 2500 on ln2 and 1.35v


2200-2300 FOR GAMING


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> MSAA x8 @ 1080p skews those results fairly badly. You're better off going to 1440p and depending on your native resolution, either turn MSAA completely off or have it @ no more than x4.
> 
> It's like showing how weak the 1080 is using SGSSAA, downsampling from 8k to 1080p. No matter what video card you use, the results will make that card look bad.
> 
> To put it in perspective, with MSAA off and max everything @ 1440p on my old Titan Black the lowest frame rates I'd see was 27 fps in grass - and there was no visible aliasing. Mind you that was down sampling to 1080p, which is why there was no aliasing.










I get a kick out of you guys. The vid is from Youtube user DudeRandom84 and he's said in his videos that he's open to requests if you send him a message.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Titan X for reference running @1500/8.2Ghz, http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5022205
> 
> Why are my OC TX scores about the same as a OC 1080? R they similar in 3dmark but 1080 takes the TX in games?


That is a pretty beastly memory clock.. I believe all TX have hynix chips.. mine could barely do 8000.

Max TX = ~stock 1080. You graphics score is 5331.

My stock 1080, graphics score 5343, http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8668880

Pretty typical new card scaling at the moment. Stock new card equals around max oc of the old best.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> That is a pretty beastly memory clock.. I believe all TX have hynix chips.. mine could barely do 8000.
> 
> Max TX = ~stock 1080. You graphics score is 5331.
> 
> My stock 1080, graphics score 5343, http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8668880
> 
> Pretty typical new card scaling at the moment. Stock new card equals around max oc of the old best.


Wonder why other folks with 1080's @ 1.9/2Ghz get around the same graphics score as the TX I had @ 1500/8Ghz.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *Badass GTX 1080s from MSI*


Easy with the links mate


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Some companies (Memory Express) got it on May 27th (their words, not mine,), the technical release date is June 4th, however.


So did they already release on places like amazon? Or should i keep refreshing hoping that i see it lol


----------



## USlatin

I am reluctant to get the ACX 3.0 or the Gaming 1, whatever the cheapest true/good/decent air cooled setup is, just in case there is some kind of small breakthrough on overclocks, and I still want the water cooler of the Hybrid to exhaust out of the case with no thermal throttle and silent, though if there are no good oc prospects might as well get a seahawk or anyone else's turn-key water solution that turns out to be cheapest...

maybe someone should put out a 2.5 or even 3 slot blower for people that want silent capable air exhaust single GPU, I would get a 2.5

couldn't they use a bigger fan like EVGA, run pipes on the heatsink to make it more efficient, and make the heatsink a bit bigger than the reference heatsink within a 2 lot shroud?

and what happened to those "extra" heatsinks that were mounted behind/above the PCB? I know they are a bit weird, but for single GPU setups on the top slot with water cooled CPUs there is a TON of space where you could run a pair of very good heat pipes and have a pretty decent heatsink effectively doubting a blower's heatsink surface area, 150% the surface area of a decent air solution's heatsink... more of an aftermarket thing, but just think of it, there is a SMALL market for that if anyone sold them

just saying... blowers suck, and with no OC I don't want to burn money by having them charge me the cost of the reference + cost of the water cooler + OC premium, since there IS no OC........ there should be a market adjustment across ALL enthusiast ptroducts if there is no OC headroom, cause that is effectively part of what they are charging you for when you pay their premium prices


----------



## USlatin

BTW, I just saw this about the *UK* stock arrivals, posted by a MEMBER on the EVGA forum,

seems believable
Quote:


> SC - 13th June.
> FTW - 17th June.
> Classified - End of June
> Hybrid - Early July.
> Hydro Copper - Late July


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> BTW, I just saw this about the *UK* stock arrivals, posted by a MEMBER on the EVGA forum,
> 
> seems believable


What about US arrivals?


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> What about US arrivals?


They only mentioned UK

--

There should be a small price drop on ALL overclocking cards

If the 1080 won't OC beyond 2.2GHz stable there should be no premium above what the stock ABI blower cards cost + the actual cost of the custom cooling solution, since custom PCBs for better power delivery are seemingly useless and not needed

EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 *$609.99*
Corsair Hydro H55 *$59.99* (many options, but any will be enough since all ABI solutions are using thin rads and small diameter elbows yet still manage to provide overkill levels of cooling)
Corsair Hydro Bracket *$39.99* (make sure you get the GTX10 version...)
*TOTAL $709.97*

I only searched for about 5 minutes at most, and if you buy in quantities you get much better prices... that means you can make yourself a hybrid for $709.97 or better

With a 980Ti I get paying more since they OC a lot, so the PCB needed to be premium, and that costs more. But everyone is saying the 1080 can only achieve 2.5GHz with HEAVY modding and only under liquid nitrogen... so it would seem we will be lucky to get 2.2GHz stable with a classified or a Hybrid (and little benefit over well overclocked 980Ti)

All we are getting out of these enthusiast boards is within 10% of a REFERENCE/founder's edition card... so they should grab a reference card, slap a cooling solution worth X dollars and charge *$609.99 + $X*

What I am pointing out is that smart money is going to the right place, and in the 1080's case that is to whomever puts out the cheapest air/water cooled solution on a reference board, since it is looking like there will be next to ZERO benefits from something like a water cooled classified over a properly cooled 8-pin 1080...

as long as you keep your temps below throttling you are maxing out (getting yourself to the 90-percentile) of possible benefits

That said, I hope the OC limit is a big lie and we are all pleasently surprised, but don't hold your breath cause you might pass out and die...


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> What about US arrivals?


B&H claims the EVGA ACX, SC and FTW will arrive on the 16th of this month.


----------



## USlatin

Adding/correcting my last post,

EVGA, MSI, Gigabyte... they don't buy reference cards with the blower coolers from NVIDIA. They get just the card, bare, with no cooling solution at all, no shroud at all, since they are putting their own version on it. So there is another bit of savings right there.

In the case of the senario I presented above, the $609.99 price for the base version from EVGA with a cheap blower would be lower by whatever their cheap blower costs them, so *at the very least $30*... So:

NVIDIA bare GTX 1080 $*580* (being conservative on how low bare card price might actually be)
Corsair Hydro H55 *$59.99* (many options, but any will be enough since all ABI solutions are using thin rads and small diameter elbows yet still manage to provide overkill levels of cooling)
Corsair Hydro Bracket *$39.99* (make sure you get the GTX10 version...)
*TOTAL $679.98*


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> B&H claims the EVGA ACX, SC and FTW will arrive on the 16th of this month.


Thanks


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Titan X for reference running @1500/8.2Ghz, http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5022205
> 
> Why are my OC TX scores about the same as a OC 1080? R they similar in 3dmark but 1080 takes the TX in games?


I think that a Titan X, @1500= stock reference 1080, here are some OC scores.. http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+ultra+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu , And, yeah, TX is still a beast...I think that the 1080 would need to hit 2.2+G to keep it's stock vs stock distance on the OC'd TX...matter of fact, our own MrTOOSHORT has the fastest TX onthat bench with a score of 5681...that dude is one of my favorite peoples around here..he be getting his bench on, lol. he crushed it with OG Titan..


----------



## cyph3rz

*GTX 1080 AMP Extreme & VR in a Box - Zotac @ Computex*


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> The more I read into Pascal the more I'm disappointed lol. I need to stop, but I can't.
> 
> So I'm asking you guys what GPU should I be investing in. I'm at 1080p 144hz G-Sync. I don't use AA typically since I'm mostly multiplayer.
> 
> Should I be going higher end 900 series used? 1070? 1080? It's the Sig rig with a single GPU being the only solution. I'd like to have the card for at least a year.


If you just have to get a card right now and money is not really a concern then the 1080 would definitely be your best bet. If money is a factor I'd probably go with a 1070 over a used 980Ti simply for the efficiency and increased memory. Then again its really kind of a wash between those two. If money is really, really a factor then just hold out another three weeks and get a $200 RX 480. Even if it isn't the fastest, $200 is low enough that you could use it simply as a stop gap until Vega or Big Pascal shows up...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> 2200-2300 FOR GAMING


He meant you are not going to see 2200-2300MHz out of a 1080 on air/water if its only getting to 2500MHz under LN2. Well, 2200MHz is possible, I guess, but not any more...


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> If you just have to get a card right now and money is not really a concern then the 1080 would definitely be your best bet. If money is a factor I'd probably go with a 1070 over a used 980Ti simply for the efficiency and increased memory. Then again its really kind of a wash between those two. If money is really, really a factor then just hold out another three weeks and get a $200 RX 480. Even if it isn't the fastest, $200 is low enough that you could use it simply as a stop gap until Vega or Big Pascal shows up...


I like G-Sync too much for the 480. That card does appear to be excellent for $200 though







I'll hold out and wait for the 1070 reviews as well as keep a keen eye for used 980ti's then.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> That is a pretty beastly memory clock.. I believe all TX have hynix chips.. mine could barely do 8000.
> 
> Max TX = ~stock 1080. You graphics score is 5331.
> 
> My stock 1080, graphics score 5343, http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8668880
> 
> Pretty typical new card scaling at the moment. Stock new card equals around max oc of the old best.


Problem is there's really not much more performance to be had from OCing the 1080. Best you'll likely ever beat that score of his is only by 10-15% or so, tops, at max OC.


----------



## superkyle1721

Pardon my ignorance here but here is one of my best valid FS runs.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8366229

Comparing same CPU and 1080sli it would put my 980tis at 7th. How is the 1080 putting up such better fps on reviews? I saw one posted with a 1500Mhz 980ti which shouldn't be too far off from mine vs a 1080 at 2100Mhz. The 1080 yielded decent improvements at all resolutions. I couldn't find much info on sli vs sli but is the 1080 in sli have poor support currently until the sli adaptor drops or what's going on there?

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I think that a Titan X, @1500= stock reference 1080, here are some OC scores.. http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+ultra+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu , And, yeah, TX is still a beast...I think that the 1080 would need to hit 2.2+G to keep it's stock vs stock distance on the OC'd TX...matter of fact, our own MrTOOSHORT has the fastest TX onthat bench with a score of 5681...that dude is one of my favorite peoples around here..he be getting his bench on, lol. he crushed it with OG Titan..


Agreed! Also, remember ftw420's OG Titan? Those were the times!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Pardon my ignorance here but here is one of my best valid FS runs.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8366229
> 
> Comparing same CPU and 1080sli it would put my 980tis at 7th. How is the 1080 putting up such better fps on reviews? I saw one posted with a 1500Mhz 980ti which shouldn't be too far off from mine vs a 1080 at 2100Mhz. The 1080 yielded decent improvements at all resolutions. I couldn't find much info on sli vs sli but is the 1080 in sli have poor support currently until the sli adaptor drops or what's going on there?
> 
> Always destroying exergy


As I've said for a while (based on Magnek's nice summation) the 1080 is only around 15% faster than the 980Ti at max OC for both. Almost all of the reviews I have seen have only tested the 1080 OC against stock 980Ti's and TX's.

Now that I look at it, I'm actually surprised that your max OC 980Ti's only beat my OG Titans by about 58% in FS!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4934376

There's definitely no way that Nvidia will reach 2x the performance of GK110 until at least GP102, if even by then!


----------



## superkyle1721

Oh no I understand that. I guess I should rephrase. I see several reports for single 1080 OC vs 980ti as you suggested but I can't find anything besides comparing FS scores for 1080sli. I was more curious on if the 1080 is experiencing poor sli performance due to driver support or the lack of the new adaptor.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Oh no I understand that. I guess I should rephrase. I see several reports for single 1080 OC vs 980ti as you suggested but I can't find anything besides comparing FS scores for 1080sli. I was more curious on if the 1080 is experiencing poor sli performance due to driver support or the lack of the new adaptor.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


I don't remember seeing any 1080 SLI reviews yet. Check my edit too!


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Oh no I understand that. I guess I should rephrase. I see several reports for single 1080 OC vs 980ti as you suggested but I can't find anything besides comparing FS scores for 1080sli. I was more curious on if the 1080 is experiencing poor sli performance due to driver support or the lack of the new adaptor.
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember seeing any 1080 SLI reviews yet. Check my edit too!
Click to expand...

Titan first of its name holding true for the namesake haha

Always destroying exergy


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I don't remember seeing any 1080 SLI reviews yet. Check my edit too!


First SLI glimpse was here (May 17): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQYsl360v1A (from about 4:15)
Here's another one: http://hothardware.com/news/evga-geforce-gtx-1080-superclocked-avx-30-edition-and-gtx-1080-sli-sneak-peek

Both normal bridges though..


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get a kick out of you guys. The vid is from Youtube user DudeRandom84 and he's said in his videos that he's open to requests if you send him a message.


Why do I care? It's still a valid test if you compare the results to other cards, using the same settings. I'm just pointing out the obvious for the less technologically inclined because to the untrained mind, those would seem like bad results when reality, they're not.


----------



## Olivon

Interesting video (FE default 1683MHz)

1949MHz default / 2025MHz PT max / 2063MHz OC / 2100MHz+ not stable

Edit :




1962MHz default / 1987MHz PT max / 2088MHz OC / 2100MHz+ not stable

Thanks dude00014 !


----------



## dude0014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting video.
> 
> 1963MHz default / 2025MHz PT max / 2063MHz OC / 2100MHz+ not stable


Max voltage 1.075. Wonder if it's locked by Asus?

EDIT: Same guy reviewed the Inno 3D GTX 1080 iChill X3 on his channel, same max voltage of 1.075


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude0014*
> 
> Max voltage 1.075. Wonder if it's locked by Asus?
> 
> EDIT: Same guy reviewed the Inno 3D GTX 1080 iChill X3 on his channel, same max voltage of 1.075


Thats weirdly low. Even if there isn't much to be gained beyond, why so low?


----------



## iLeakStuff

It looks like there some hard limit on 2.1GHz on GTX 1080 no matter what card we look at.
Wonder if its silicon or some microcode in the vbios that blocks it from going higher....


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> It looks like there some hard limit on 2.1GHz on GTX 1080 no matter what card we look at.
> Wonder if its silicon or some microcode in the vbios that blocks it from going higher....


bios

imho


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> It looks like there some hard limit on 2.1GHz on GTX 1080 no matter what card we look at.
> Wonder if its silicon or some microcode in the vbios that blocks it from going higher....


Don't think so - I would say inherent design/silicon thermal limitations or some combo with thermals. Gamersnexus got it to 2202Mhz with their DIY water cooler (max +20C delta T instead of +60C) but 2164Mhz stable after 1 hour.. so that signals a sliding scale due to thermals... not anything hard coded. The actual performance gains looked so poor, I'm hardly interested whether I will reach 2.1 or 2.2Ghz with a water block.

It also wouldn't make sense for Nvidia to release anything that would hit 2.5Ghz and scale anyway after a die shrink.
So we will get the Ti with more compute, shaders and bandwidth... and then 2.2Ghz + is for Gen 2


----------



## NABBO

imho the problem is the bios:

too low power limit (max + 120%) for overclocking @ 2200-2200 + / 11200mhz stable.

fixable with bios mod with power limit @ 150/160%


----------



## Olivon

*NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 On Linux: OpenGL, OpenCL, Vulkan Performance*


----------



## brandonb21




----------



## Menta

No artefacts





continue Flanders edition. +155 on clock 500 on memory 10% voltage increase


----------



## jprovido

b&h has the ftw for 679.99. I've pre ordered the ftw card for 761.62 with same day shipping. I guess im cancelling my preorder


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> 
> 
> No artefacts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> continue Flanders edition. +155 on clock 500 on memory 10% voltage increase


This is the MSI 1080 TIN FROZER results form guru, Boosts higher, I really dont expect a big difference change with 2 power pins


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> b&h has the ftw for 679.99. I've pre ordered the ftw card for 761.62 with same day shipping. I guess im cancelling my preorder


I went ahead and pre-ordered a second FTW card from them. If they ship before Amazon does, I'll be able to save the $55 Cali sales tax.


----------



## coolhandluke41

looking at them 1080's..so far Galax custom HOF looks like the one to get at the moment ,digital PWM and dual power connector is what sets them apart ...looking forward to matured drivers...give me TI









EDIT; couldn't resist ..courtesy of Vivi
http://hwbot.org/submission/3232781_vivi_unigine_heaven___xtreme_preset_geforce_gtx_1080_8610.81_dx11_marks


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> looking at them 1080's..so far Galax custom HOF looks like the one to get at the moment ,digital PWM and dual power connector is what sets them apart ...looking forward to matured drivers...give me TI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT; couldn't resist ..courtesy of Vivi
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3232781_vivi_unigine_heaven___xtreme_preset_geforce_gtx_1080_8610.81_dx11_marks


I have always wondered, perhaps a question for a psu expert. When you get to those super high frequencies in ln2 overclocking obviously the stability of power delivery becomes ever more important to get that last 50mhz and beat some existing record, would supercooling the psu (although questionable dangerous if done by an amateur) help decrease ripple and possible keep the proc/gpu more stable?


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I have always wondered, perhaps a question for a psu expert. When you get to those super high frequencies in ln2 overclocking obviously the stability of power delivery becomes ever more important to get that last 50mhz and beat some existing record, would supercooling the psu (although questionable dangerous if done by an amateur) help decrease ripple and possible keep the proc/gpu more stable?


It would be much easier to just add some more filtering/more bypass caps. I don't think LN2 cooling the PSU would help at all, in fact it would likely increase ripple, by freezing your electrolytic capacitors.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ build quality /components used is what to look for when mentioning "ripple"


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TranquilTempest*
> 
> It would be much easier to just add some more filtering/more bypass caps. I don't think LN2 cooling the PSU would help at all, in fact it would likely increase ripple, by freezing your electrolytic capacitors.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ build quality /components used is what to look for when mentioning "ripple"


Understood


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Understood


And when you look at some of these peoples setups of the past using four GPUs, each GPU had their own PSU that was just for them.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> b&h has the ftw for 679.99. I've pre ordered the ftw card for 761.62 with same day shipping. I guess im cancelling my preorder


Woot! As much as I'm wishy-washy on the cooler, I decided to go ahead with the FTW. Thanks for posting that it was available!

EDIT: Expected availability 16th of June. Lines up with the UK releases that an earlier poster was given.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Asus demonstrates a graphics card for laptops faster than the Geforce GTX Titan X*





_In a now deleted Facebook post, Asus gives a taste of a not yet unveiled GeForce graphics cards for laptops. The final score in 3DMark 11 lands at 20,811 - just above what is now the former flagship Geforce GTX Titan X, in the same test. Some details of the graphics card is not clear, but likely it is about the circuit GP104 with lower clock speeds and fewer CUDA cores than the GTX 1080

ASUS also says that there is something ROG fans "do not want to miss" in the component exhibition of Computex 2016, which suggests that there will be a launch of Nvidia Pascal for laptops._


----------



## CallsignVega

I'd wager that laptop has the 1080m SLI. That should be just slightly faster than a desktop Titan-X. Mobile chips are usually around half the speed of their desktop counterparts due to the low power usage and low clocks.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I'd wager that laptop has the 1080m SLI. That should be just slightly faster than a desktop Titan-X. Mobile chips are usually around half the speed of their desktop counterparts due to the low power usage and low clocks.




http://abload.de/image.php?img=c4f1a6cc7cd98d10edc5aq0udq.jpg

2048sp
256bit
64ROPs
8192mb vram
Core Clock 1442Mhz
Memory Clock 8000Mhz


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I'd wager that laptop has the 1080m SLI. That should be just slightly faster than a desktop Titan-X. Mobile chips are usually around half the speed of their desktop counterparts due to the low power usage and low clocks.


There is this...

http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/229508-nvidia-may-scrap-its-high-end-mobile-gpus-bring-full-size-gtx-1080-1070-to-laptops


----------



## zGunBLADEz

That card on LN2 for
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> looking at them 1080's..so far Galax custom HOF looks like the one to get at the moment ,digital PWM and dual power connector is what sets them apart ...looking forward to matured drivers...give me TI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT; couldn't resist ..courtesy of Vivi
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3232781_vivi_unigine_heaven___xtreme_preset_geforce_gtx_1080_8610.81_dx11_marks


Custom pcb/vrms/phases more power and All that hassle for 2,420MHz whats that 200mhz in top of the 2.2ghz we have seen around here on air/water?

Im sorry but im not surprised


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> 2.2ghz we have seen around here on air/water?
> 
> Im sorry but im not surprised


source for 2.2ghz on wair/water?


----------



## Menta

Looking at vivi´s score witch is amazing by the way i would say 2000mhz will be the sweet spot 2200 or even 2100 will be a challenge i think on all cards but i hope im wrong


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> source for 2.2ghz on wair/water?


http://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/2441-diy-gtx-1080-hybrid-thermals-100-percent-lower-higher-oc-room

nexus have an stable 2164mhz overclock (60min burn in).... I bet you that card would do the 2202 overclock on a suicide run like that one @ 2.4ghz on the ln2


----------



## Menta

Impressive


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> That card on LN2 for
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> looking at them 1080's..so far Galax custom HOF looks like the one to get at the moment ,digital PWM and dual power connector is what sets them apart ...looking forward to matured drivers...give me TI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT; couldn't resist ..courtesy of Vivi
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3232781_vivi_unigine_heaven___xtreme_preset_geforce_gtx_1080_8610.81_dx11_marks
> 
> 
> 
> Custom pcb/vrms/phases more power and All that hassle for 2,420MHz whats that 200mhz in top of the 2.2ghz we have seen around here on air/water?
> 
> Im sorry but im not surprised
Click to expand...

only time will tell ..it seams to me that every time new GPU pops up ppl jump in to conclusions that this is the final product ..lets not forget that this new die and it will take time for better drivers/bioses ,the frequency is very impressive in my opinion and smaller die have been resilient so far ,I would expect higher voltages/ clocks in the future for reg. 1080's/air/h20


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/2441-diy-gtx-1080-hybrid-thermals-100-percent-lower-higher-oc-room
> 
> nexus have an stable 2164mhz overclock (60min burn in).... I bet you that card would do the 2202 overclock on a suicide run like that one @ 2.4ghz on the ln2


I'm guessing you will have to win the Silicon lottery I order to get a chip able to hit 2.2ghz. Most of the people I seen are struggling to hit 2ghz


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> I'm guessing you will have to win the Silicon lottery I order to get a chip able to hit 2.2ghz. Most of the people I seen are struggling to hit 2ghz


Most people here still on reference cooler tho


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Most people here still on reference cooler tho


But that hybrid solution will beat any aib cooler so....


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> But that hybrid solution will beat any aib cooler so....


i have my card this week and i already got a 980ti evga hybrid cooler here waiting for it


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> i have my card this week and i already got a 980ti evga hybrid cooler here waiting for it


Are you going to mount the cooler on the 1080 founder ed?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Are you going to mount the cooler on the 1080 founder ed?


yup, i was waiting for the cheapo evga $610 as the extra vrms and power phases are no use on this card for regular 24/7 use... Even if so, the extra mhz dont provide the performance gains wanted..... so i decided to go reference and call it a day. But evga or the other partners are taking to long so i pull the trigger on the first one i saw which was a zotac founders...

I only paid $39 bucks for the hybrid kit on amazon


----------



## Menta

I have FE for the time being but maybe i am getting the MSI twin frozer tomorrow, my plan was to put the card under water, will the extra vrm and power phases actually make a big difference?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> I have FE for the time being but maybe i am getting the MSI twin frozer tomorrow, my plan was to put the card under water, will the extra vrm and power phases actually make a big difference?


The AiO/custom, offer better cooling so less or no throttle at all.... more vrms or phases or more power plugs or what not i havent seen nothing wow so far..

Even the zombie cards are struggling and this people have tools and knowledge for those problems


----------



## saeedkunna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> yup, i was waiting for the cheapo evga $610 as the extra vrms and power phases are no use on this card for regular 24/7 use... Even if so, the extra mhz dont provide the performance gains wanted..... so i decided to go reference and call it a day. But evga or the other partners are taking to long so i pull the trigger on the first one i saw which was a zotac founders...
> 
> I only paid $39 bucks for the hybrid kit on amazon


I was going to to do same as you did but i found EK gtx 1080 waterblock on amazon with prime tow day shipping and i took it my evga fe will arrive next week i think even if i go sli evga will come with HB sli bridge by that time .


----------



## blue1512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> I have FE for the time being but maybe i am getting the MSI twin frozer tomorrow, my plan was to put the card under water, will the extra vrm and power phases actually make a big difference?


At this moment, there is no difference on the voltage locked BIOS. When the unlocked BIOS is available you could squeeze like 100 MHz more on air. For record the highest clock now is 2500 MHz Galax HOF under LN2 with an voltage unlocked BIOS, not that impressive per cent wise.

In short, if you under water, just grab the cheapest available imho.


----------



## Menta

but with bios mod this could make a difference no? 5 vs 10


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue1512*
> 
> At this moment, there is no difference on the voltage locked BIOS. When the unlocked BIOS is available you could squeeze like 100 MHz more on air. For record the highest clock now is 2500 MHz Galax HOF under LN2 with an voltage unlocked BIOS, not that impressive per cent wise.
> 
> In short, if you under water, just grab the cheapest available imho.


This is what I'm sort of doing too (EVGA SC Gaming) + the reference design actually has water blocks available.

I'm not sure which brands will bin their 1080s, but that can make a nice difference - including the ability to show off thermals in certain presentations







.


----------



## blue1512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> but with bios mod this could make a difference no? 5 vs 10


As already pointed out, the problem is the maximum voltage and clock the chip can handle, due to the smaller node. They can only reach higher voltage and clock under LN2 with subzero condition.

Still, more VRMs will bring more stability and that is definitely a plus. Just don't expect more performance though.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue1512*
> 
> As already pointed out, the problem is the maximum voltage and clock the chip can handle, due to the smaller node. They can only reach higher voltage and clock under LN2 with subzero condition.
> 
> Still, more VRMs will bring more stability and that is definitely a plus. Just don't expect more performance though.


Yep seems right...i guess i am trying to justify keeping the FE over more robust designs but some also say that more power phases are usually just marketing ......then again cleaner power is all ways welcome


----------



## blue1512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Yep seems right...i guess i am trying to justify keeping the FE over more robust designs but some also say that more power phases are usually just marketing ......then again cleaner power is all ways welcome


Still, if you are under water you should have adequate cooling for the VRMs, and that is enough to ensure their stability


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> That card on LN2 for
> Custom pcb/vrms/phases more power and All that hassle for 2,420MHz whats that 200mhz in top of the 2.2ghz we have seen around here on air/water?
> 
> Im sorry but im not surprised


Its only 200Mhz because this node/architecture doesn't scale (yet).

When ambient guys were barely doing 1600Mhz on their 980 Tis, ln2 guys were past 2000Mhz, with the best one, hitting 2200Mhz & some change.


----------



## lexlutha111384

I keep hearing people say "the 1080 will get better with drivers as time goes on" I hope so, because I'm not blown away as much as I thought I was. Any time I overclock over 2100MHz I start to see red dots appear. I've never seen that before. I have that ******ed fan bug, and I notice a little stutter once in a while. I feel like it happens when the fan jumps up for no reason. Anyway, u guys think this card will perform a little better/stable as time goes on?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> I keep hearing people say "the 1080 will get better with drivers as time goes on" I hope so, because I'm not blown away as much as I thought I was. *Any time I overclock over 2100MHz I start to see red dots appear.* I've never seen that before. I have that ******ed fan bug, and I notice a little stutter once in a while. I feel like it happens when the fan jumps up for no reason. Anyway, u guys think this card will perform a little better/stable as time goes on?


drivers will eek out a few more FPS but they won't fix artifacts. a little more voltage *might* help.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *Asus demonstrates a graphics card for laptops faster than the Geforce GTX Titan X*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _In a now deleted Facebook post, Asus gives a taste of a not yet unveiled GeForce graphics cards for laptops. The final score in 3DMark 11 lands at 20,811 - just above what is now the former flagship Geforce GTX Titan X, in the same test. Some details of the graphics card is not clear, but likely it is about the circuit GP104 with lower clock speeds and fewer CUDA cores than the GTX 1080
> 
> ASUS also says that there is something ROG fans "do not want to miss" in the component exhibition of Computex 2016, which suggests that there will be a launch of Nvidia Pascal for laptops._












That graphics score is way higher than any 1080 I've seen so far and is even more than my best 1300MHz SLI Titan score. That can't be a single gpu?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> There is this...
> 
> http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/229508-nvidia-may-scrap-its-high-end-mobile-gpus-bring-full-size-gtx-1080-1070-to-laptops


Makes sense for them to only make the desktop chip for high end laptops now since the TDP has dropped so low. The problem is still; how do you cool those GPU's with those tiny flat laptop fans without sounding like you are in a hurricane.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That graphics score is way higher than any 1080 I've seen so far and is even more than my best 1300MHz SLI Titan score. That can't be a single gpu?


Guessing 2x1070s in external enclosure /w SFX psu.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Makes sense for them to only make the desktop chip for high end laptops now since the TDP has dropped so low. The problem is still; how do you cool those GPU's with those tiny flat laptop fans without sounding like you are in a hurricane.


I don't believe it
(Full gp104 laptop)

New p775dm2-g Clevo mounts geforce 1000 with 2048sp 256bit @ 1443mhz 8192mb @8Ghz ... and I think it GTX 1080 Laptop

gtx 1070 laptop probably with 1664sp 192bit @ 1343mhz 6144mb @ 7-8Ghz


----------



## Andreadeluxe

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/geforce-gtx-1080-2-way-sli-review,1.html


----------



## pez

B&H still has the FTW up for preorder. I'm not buying the idea that they will actually be expecting as much stock as the people ordering from them. And I have very little faith that it means people are not ordering from them. Hoping I don't have to go through any BS with them. I may just cancel that order if I end up seeing another card I'd like to have show up for sale/pre-order.


----------



## Menta

Will post my findings later today


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Will post my findings later today


Results first, then pictures later


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Results first, then pictures later


No pictures first like the reviews









but so far

stock boost clock [email protected] fan profile 70% Firestrike ultra 5143

oc first run [email protected] fan profile 70% Firestrike ultra 5554


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> No pictures first like the reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but so far
> 
> stock boost clock [email protected] fan profile 70% Firestrike ultra 5143
> 
> oc first run [email protected] fan profile 70% Firestrike ultra 5554


2062 is your maximum overclock for gpu ?

Is it loud at %70 and what was your temp ?

Thanks.


----------



## Menta

stock boost clock [email protected] fan profile 70% Firestrike ultra 5143

oc first run [email protected] fan profile 70% Firestrike ultra 5554

oc second run [email protected] fan profile 70% Firestrike ultra 5628

oc third run [email protected] fan profile 70% Firestrike ultra 5637

oc fourth run [email protected] fan profile 70% Firestrike ultra 5684


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andreadeluxe*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/geforce-gtx-1080-2-way-sli-review,1.html


Thx for posting that SLI review. Looks like the SLI scaling will be there for 3x1440p


----------



## ChevChelios

2130 OC ?

not bad

which 1080 was it again ?


----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> 2130 OC ?
> 
> not bad
> 
> which 1080 was it again ?


that's 16% oc. for a card marketed as "crazy overclocker". lol

at least he bought a AIB card, which is way better than anything "premium nv could make".


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> 2130 OC ?
> 
> not bad
> 
> which 1080 was it again ?


That's for a simple firestrike run...definitely doesn't mean it will be game stable or won't throttle after more extended use

Hoping there is away around this 2100ish max boost for these cards - or that the 1080ti doesn't suffer the same fate


----------



## Menta

stock boost clock [email protected]5005 fan profile 70% Firestrike ultra 5143

oc first run [email protected] fan profile 70% Firestrike ultra 5554

oc second run [email protected] fan profile 70% Firestrike ultra 5628

oc third run [email protected] fan profile 70% Firestrike ultra 5637

oc fourth run [email protected] fan profile 70% Firestrike ultra 5684

OC RUN 5 [email protected] fan profile 70% CRASHED for now....

Temp read around 54c max load firestrike

to be continued









this is for a general idea, no gaming tested for long periods of times or stability tests, keep calm


----------



## NikolayNeykov

My gtx 980ti get 5100 points on ultra and it's 100% stable overclock on every game for hours, is 1080 really only 400-500 point's more when oc? Seems like crap..


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> My gtx 980ti get 5100 points on ultra and it's 100% stable overclock on every game for hours, is 1080 really only 400-500 point's more when oc? Seems like crap..


500 points is a big difference in FS ultra.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 500 points is a big difference in FS ultra.


How so?

5100>5600 doesn't look like a big difference.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> How so?
> 
> 5100>5600 doesn't look like a big difference.


It's ULTRA.


----------



## superkyle1721

I agree with the above. 500 points on ultra is significant. What would be really cool to see however is to take a base game say Witcher 3 with max settings and run fps benchmarks at various clocks. Then correlate say the change in ultra score to the change in real world fps for 1080,1440, and 4K. Obviously we can guess and speculate based of the data available but I would certainly be interested in such a graph.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Menta

1 millisecond on the F1 world cup is a life time but 1 millisecond really ? seems like nothing


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 500 points is a big difference in FS ultra.


yup


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> It's ULTRA.


It's under a 10% gain?

Depends on what you consider big I suppose, so fair enough.


----------



## theturbofd

MSI 1080 is on amazon right now. Can pay now and it comes out on the 11th.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> MSI 1080 is on amazon right now. Can pay now and it comes out on the 11th.


That's the Flounders/Flanders Edition not the Gaming 8G.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That's the Flounders/Flanders Edition not the Gaming 8G.


Yep







the EVGA founders was up too but looks like it isn't able to be purchased now.


----------



## Cool Mike

I am patiently waiting for my Amazon preordered EVGA 1080 FTW. Hoping they will ship before the 16th.


----------



## pez

TIL people aren't playing games with these cards, but worried about what it's getting in Firestrike?







.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> TIL people aren't playing games with these cards, but worried about what it's getting in Firestrike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Wait, you don't buy your hardware for benchmarking? I thought we all bought our gear for benchmarking with a nice little side benefit of playing games.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> TIL people aren't playing games with these cards, but worried about what it's getting in Firestrike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Mate no worries in firestrike.... People just like to compare results, playing games will come later and some only buy cards to tinker around. It's a hobby like any thing else. Why must people buy a card and jump in games this is not a console lol


----------



## pez

I was more rolling my eyes at the 980Ti owner trying to downplay the card because of results of a synthetic benchmark when we all know the truth about practical uses (I.e. Gaming). Buying a GPU to jump in and play games is just as fun to some as benching is for you







.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I was more rolling my eyes at the 980Ti owner trying to downplay the card because of results of a synthetic benchmark when we all know the truth about practical uses (I.e. Gaming). Buying a GPU to jump in and play games is just as fun to some as benching is for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Honestly, leaving Gimpworks Boostings and Gimps depending on Nvidia's/Developers mood aside, synthetic benchmarks like Firestrike and maybe Unigine are always a good measurement of relative performance.


----------



## Menta

best so far [email protected] 5500

stock boost clock [email protected] fan profile 70% Firestrike ultra 5143

oc first run [email protected] fan profile 70% Firestrike ultra 5554

oc second run [email protected] fan profile 70% Firestrike ultra 5628

oc third run [email protected] fan profile 70% Firestrike ultra 5637

oc fourth run [email protected] fan profile 70% Firestrike ultra 5684

OC RUN 5 [email protected] fan profile 70% CRASHED for now....

Temp read around 54c max load firestrike


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> 
> 
> best so far [email protected] 5500
> 
> stock boost clock [email protected] fan profile 70% Firestrike ultra 5143
> 
> oc first run [email protected] fan profile 70% Firestrike ultra 5554
> 
> oc second run [email protected] fan profile 70% Firestrike ultra 5628
> 
> oc third run [email protected] fan profile 70% Firestrike ultra 5637
> 
> oc fourth run [email protected] fan profile 70% Firestrike ultra 5684
> 
> OC RUN 5 [email protected] fan profile 70% CRASHED for now....
> 
> Temp read around 54c max load firestrike


Could you do a run on firestrike extreme at 2130mhz please?

I'd love you forever.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> Could you do a run on firestrike extreme at 2130mhz please?
> 
> I'd love you forever.


OK


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> Could you do a run on firestrike extreme at 2130mhz please?
> 
> I'd love you forever.


close to 2130 sometimes the card clocks a bit down but close enough


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> close to 2130 sometimes the card clocks a bit down but close enough


Thank you!
This destroys my poor old 780s.

Can't wait to pick up two


----------



## Dragon 32

Hmm. FTW at 1721/1860 by the looks of it.

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6286-KR


----------



## superkyle1721

Found a good break down of what's known so far. Figured I would post it to summarize for new people to the thread

The information we have so far;

Reference boards with the FE bios is limited to 1.061-1.080v. The max power draw is roughly 210W. ~20W of that to the memory when at 5500mHz. The remaining 190W limits the core to about 2020-2050mHz on air. Higher requires a higher power limit than the card can provide. The FE blower fan is able to cool this OC, but requires a custom fan profile set higher than the stock config.

AIB air cooling solutions using the reference board results in the same performance. ~2050mHz max with a 5500mHz memory. Cooling is better, card runs a little cooler and quieter, but no additional performance is gained due to the power limitations of the reference board.

ASUS STRIX cards with extra power have been VBIOS modded to unlock voltage. This is limited to 1.25v. At 1.25v with 300W available and an unlocked VBIOS, the people are hitting a maximum of ~2100-2110mHz core and 5650mHz memory before instability. Core is not responding to move voltage very much. Heat also isn't increasing too much. Cards at those clocks are drawing about ~230W total. The STRIX cooler is easily able to keep up, but there is no more voltage available to use the remaining thermal headroom to try for more clock.

Gamersnexus frankensteined together a hybrid FE 1080 reference board, keeping the core below 42C under load. They did nothing to VBIOS and their card was stuck clear down at 1.061v. By downclocking the memory to 4500mHz to try to free up as much wattage as possible below the reference boards low limit, they manages a psuedo-stable 2204mHz clock. It passed Furmark, but crashed in games. They did manage a stable 2164mHz. This is notably above anything people have managed at 1.25v on custom boards without the power limit. The core appeared to be current limited and NOT voltage limited, due to the improvement in stability of the core at the same voltage when downclocking the memory to save wattage. This makes no sense when combined with the STRIX testing with unlocked vcore and 'unlimited' power draw achieving significantly less performance. Lower core temperature may conduce far more core stability than we've gotten in the past. With only a single water cooled card tested in this manner, there is not enough information to be sure. They may have had a golden chip.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## dude0014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragon 32*
> 
> Hmm. FTW at 1721/1860 by the looks of it.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6286-KR


That's kind of sad. Especially with the EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 SC @ 1708/1847. So that means only +13/+13 Mhz (peanuts?) for a whole extra 8 pin power, more power phases, custom PCB, more $


----------



## pez

Well that's a little disheartening. I mean I guess it's 'only' $30 more than the SC with better/more power phases, but man...I guess I have 8 more days to sit on it







.


----------



## Cool Mike

Disappointed with the FTW overclock. I have become more interested in the Strix now.

*Is the Strix close to hitting the shelves? Any day?*


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Disappointed with the FTW overclock. I have become more interested in the Strix now.
> 
> *Is the Strix close to hitting the shelves? Any day?*


lol we have strix in Poland already available. FE price tho.
basic ACX 3.0 is $600 here but looks like I'm gonna avoid that one.


----------



## pez

Yeah I cancelled my FTW order. I'd literally rather OC the Founders Edition to those clock and deal with a higher can speed and less power consumption. And a less hideous cooler.

I'm now curious about the Zotac Amp Extreme and Asus STRIX again as well.


----------



## Cool Mike

I will keep my order in place for the FTW @ amazon for now. EVGA does have better quality hardware. I will continue to keep my eye for some of the others. Hope the Strix hits newegg this week, I may try and grab one.

If Europe has them on hand now, USA should be seeing the strix very soon.


----------



## pez

I'm hoping that's the case as well, my friend.


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragon 32*
> 
> Hmm. FTW at 1721/1860 by the looks of it.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6286-KR


Wasn't expecting that from the FTW card, the letters are backwards with those specs. I'll probably keep my preorder unless something better pops up before then.


----------



## criminal

I haven't see anything about the Strix release since the day NDA was lifted. What happened to June 4th?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Disappointed with the FTW overclock. I have become more interested in the Strix now.
> 
> *Is the Strix close to hitting the shelves? Any day?*


Yeah, I looked at what the FTW offered for the premium...not worth it compared to just getting the SC ACX 3.0, which is cheaper. Only crappy part...So many people have ordered it as of now that there's a massive backorder. I'm looking @ 3-4 weeks before mine ships. I'm going to be GPUless for 1-2 weeks. Ugh.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Yeah, I looked at what the FTW offered for the premium...not worth it compared to just getting the SC ACX 3.0, which is cheaper. Only crappy part...So many people have ordered it as of now that there's a massive backorder. I'm looking @ 3-4 weeks before mine ships. I'm going to be GPUless for 1-2 weeks. Ugh.


1-2 weeks, be glad it's been that short a time, I can't even remember how many weeks I've been running Binding of Isaac on my iGPU







.

FTW has a bigger/more effective cooler than the SC, better PCB, better VRM (cooler temps regardless of the necessity in terms of OCing), dual bios, RGB lighting (if that's your thing), and the best warranty in the biz. The price is MORE than worth it if you ask me. Why do people even buy the STRIX line of cards? I've only seen terribly limited stock bioses, poor cooling (both hotter and louder), and the sometimes hassle of poor product support.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> 1-2 weeks, be glad it's been that short a time, I can't even remember how many weeks I've been running Binding of Isaac on my iGPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> FTW has a bigger/more effective cooler than the SC, better PCB, better VRM (cooler temps regardless of the necessity in terms of OCing), dual bios, RGB lighting (if that's your thing), and the best warranty in the biz. The price is MORE than worth it if you ask me. Why do people even buy the STRIX line of cards? I've only seen terribly limited stock bioses, poor cooling (both hotter and louder), and the sometimes hassle of poor product support.


The gains for the FTW version, however are pretty limited. You're paying for a better PCB, yes but when that amounts to little, if any, performance boosts....what's the point? FTW to my understanding is more or less for overclocking...but if the card doesn't OC well...then buying a OC card is like buying a kit car Ferari. It might look nice but under the hood all you have is a V6.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> The gains for the FTW version, however are pretty limited. You're paying for a better PCB, yes but when that amounts to little, if any, performance boosts....what's the point? FTW to my understanding is more or less for overclocking...but if the card doesn't OC well...then buying a OC card is like buying a kit car Ferari. It might look nice but under the hood all you have is a V6.


First, the card hasn't been reviewed yet, even though that's most likely the case due to the nature of pascal so far and what we've seen from the MSI Gaming X review. Second I listed the numerous reasons why the FTW version is worth the extra 30$ over the SC, and for an enthusiast most should be something you're paying attention to.

The overall point is that I see zero reason to buy a STRIX 1080 outside of wanting a 1080 ASAP, or if you're just going to grab a block for it. Destine to come with a bad stock bios, loudest 1080 cooler from AIB we've seen so far, worst thermals we've seen from the AIB coolers so far, and smeh customer support. The reasoning wasn't solely directed at you, more so I'm surprised so many people are willing to shell out for the STRIX model when both MSI and Gigabyte will likely have better alternatives in the same price range.


----------



## Naked Snake

Don't know If it was posted

pd: I preordered an EVGA FTW from AmazonUK I hope it's better than the rest u.u


----------



## 44TZL

Saw Jayz used that EVGA SC Gaming in his Doom Gameplay video. Max temp 78C with 44% fan (1300rpm).. 2062 Mhz clock, 5500Mhz memory. Hope that will be typical for that card.


----------



## Menta

strange the MSI X AND STRIX SERIES have no reviews and cards are already in local stores in some country's


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> strange the MSI X AND STRIX SERIES have no reviews and cards are already in local stores in some country's


The MSI card was reviewed on Guru3D


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> The MSI card was reviewed on Guru3D


yep but that is about it.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> yep but that is about it.


The majority of review groups we're at computex, what do you expect?


----------



## dude0014

Thanks for the post Naked snake.
I think it's time we all subscribed to this random German guy. He's the only one pumping out reviews, and of 3 custom GPUS so far! Where are the other 50+ hardware/PC/gaming websites??

So the Gigabyte G1 seems to be slightly more limited than the strix & the inno in terms of voltage. 1.05 Vs 1.075, and more power limited by bios to 108% only. However it manages 2025 MHz, and stays cool 72C @ ~50% fan speed, which is great.

All these cards need a custom bios to do better it seems. Silicon lottery / golden chip will likely be a factor as well.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> yep but that is about it.


The Asus Strix, G1 gaming and Inno 3D has been reviewd by germans.

Asus Strix - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS4RPj7IPGM

Inno 3D ichill - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkaobsHprhs

Gigabyte G1 gaming - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX2Grqol7xg


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude0014*
> 
> Thanks for the post Naked snake.
> I think it's time we all subscribed to this random German guy. He's the only one pumping out reviews, and of 3 custom GPUS so far! Where are the other 50+ hardware/PC/gaming websites??
> 
> So the Gigabyte G1 seems to be slightly more limited than the strix & the inno in terms of voltage. 1.05 Vs 1.075, and more power limited by bios to *108% only.* However it manages 2025 MHz, and stays cool 72C @ ~50% fan speed, which is great.
> 
> All these cards need a custom bios to do better it seems. Silicon lottery / golden chip will likely be a factor as well.


Without seeing the power tables from a bios dump it's actually hard to compare any of these cards. The percentages are often arbitrary numbers when comparing two cards, as 108% of the bios power limit could be a higher wattage than the 120% from another card.

Gigabyte is also pretty notorious for having the % value low, but the wattage value high; here's an example from my 970 comparison thread, STRIX on the far left (120% - 196w) , Gigabyte G1 on the right (112% - 280w)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> The Asus Strix, G1 gaming and Inno 3D has been reviewd by germans.
> 
> Asus Strix - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS4RPj7IPGM
> 
> Inno 3D ichill - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkaobsHprhs
> 
> Gigabyte G1 gaming - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX2Grqol7xg


The the G1 is a bad sample MSI X holds well in gaming [email protected] in my testing in games and runs a bit cooler too, tested witcher 3 today


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> The the G1 is a bad sample MSI X holds well in gaming [email protected] in my testing in games and runs a bit cooler too, tested witcher 3 today


I am not sure I follow. Do you have the non reference MSI GTX 1080? Most of the reviews I've seen can't manage to get over 2025/2050 on air, but I'm hoping new bios will sort that.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> The the G1 is a bad sample MSI X holds well in gaming [email protected] in my testing in games and runs a bit cooler too, tested witcher 3 today


Yet throttles in firestrike ultra at max overclock does it not?


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> I am not sure I follow. Do you have the non reference MSI GTX 1080? Most of the reviews I've seen can't manage to get over 2025/2050 on air, but I'm hoping new bios will sort that.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1600401/various-gtx-1080-reviews/4970

yes i have the non reference MSI GTX 1080 check out some scores and being testing some games too









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Yet throttles in firestrike ultra at max overclock does it not?


of course not


----------



## Naked Snake

I really like the looks on the MSI and Gigabyte cards but it seems that all of these custom cards are the same in terms of Temp and OC, everything else is pure marketing, "we have this we have that blabla" but in the real world they average the same so we are going to just end up paying whatever brand we like the most, in my case I went for the Evga just because it was earlier in AmazonUK.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> of course not


This is your post in the 1080 review thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> close to 2130 sometimes the card clocks a bit down but close enough


That was at 2130mhz firestrike ultra right?

If the card clocks down a bit, even a tiny bit, That is what I would deem throttling.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> This is your post in the 1080 review thread.
> That was at 2130mhz firestrike ultra right?


it clocks down form like 2130 to 2110 more or less and then goes back up...its not a temperature " thing" its just how pascal works i guess


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> it clocks down form like 2130 to 2110 more or less and then goes back up...its not a temperature " thing" its just how pascal works i guess


It's the voltage limitation afaik. I'm assuming it wouldn't do that at say 2100mhz and lower.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naked Snake*
> 
> I really like the looks on the MSI and Gigabyte cards but it seems that all of these custom cards are the same in terms of Temp and OC, everything else is pure marketing, "we have this we have that blabla" but in the real world they average the same so we are going to just end up paying whatever brand we like the most, in my case I went for the Evga just because it was earlier in AmazonUK.


True....i really think MSI is a solid card in my few hours with the card i cant find really any thing bad to say....Pascal would be great if the price was low these cards do not justify the jump coming from a 980 TI IN GAMING at least

That is my honest opinion unless Nvidia releases better drives i really dont see that much gains in gaming scenarios.

OC wise there is some thing holding back these cards i dunno what though temperatures are fine core to core seems slower then Maxwell, OC 2000mhz is not really impressive on bench testing but every point counts right!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> stock boost clock [email protected] fan profile 70% Firestrike ultra 5143
> 
> oc first run [email protected] fan profile 70% Firestrike ultra 5554
> 
> oc second run [email protected] fan profile 70% Firestrike ultra 5628
> 
> oc third run [email protected] fan profile 70% Firestrike ultra 5637
> 
> oc fourth run [email protected] fan profile 70% Firestrike ultra 5684


So by your numbers you managed a 14% OC over stock boost and that netted a 10% performance increase over stock boost. The 1080's OCing headroom really is pretty underwhelming and the performance scaling is even worse. But let's be real, OCing performance doesn't matter too much as stock performance is still pretty incredible. Pretty card btw!


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So by your numbers you managed a 14% OC over stock boost and that netted a 10% performance increase over stock boost. The 1080's OCing headroom really is pretty underwhelming and the performance scaling is even worse. But let's be real, OCing performance doesn't matter too much as stock performance is still pretty incredible. Pretty card btw!


This was the best with 5% more voltage


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 500 points is a big difference in FS ultra.


Well its significant but its still only a 10% increase in performance over the 980Ti which is pretty much what several of us were trying to explain when everybody was losing their minds over the card on announcement night. Definitely more of a side grade from GM200 just like the 980 was over GK110. Coming from anything other than GM200 would make for a pretty awesome upgrade however...


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well its significant but its still only a 10% increase in performance over the 980Ti which is pretty much what several of us were trying to explain when everybody was losing their minds over the card on announcement night. Definitely more of a side grade from GM200 just like the 980 was over GK110. Coming from anything other than GM200 would make for a pretty awesome upgrade however...


The 1080 TI will be a massive upgrade, better scaling HBM2 maybe, even a bigger difference from the 980 to the TI i can already smell it









pascal is "gimped" from the start.

It really sucks being a graphic enthusiast these days


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> First, the card hasn't been reviewed yet, even though that's most likely the case due to the nature of pascal so far and what we've seen from the MSI Gaming X review. Second I listed the numerous reasons why the FTW version is worth the extra 30$ over the SC, and for an enthusiast most should be something you're paying attention to.
> 
> The overall point is that I see zero reason to buy a STRIX 1080 outside of wanting a 1080 ASAP, or if you're just going to grab a block for it. Destine to come with a bad stock bios, loudest 1080 cooler from AIB we've seen so far, worst thermals we've seen from the AIB coolers so far, and smeh customer support. The reasoning wasn't solely directed at you, more so I'm surprised so many people are willing to shell out for the STRIX model when both MSI and Gigabyte will likely have better alternatives in the same price range.


Yep, that's pretty much my reasoning in a nutshell. 1080 seems to be the same no matter who you buy from so it boils down to this:

How much are you willing to pay for better cooling and a unique look? Rest doesn't matter so far. I choose EVGA because of the step up program and the small premium for the ACX 3.0 cooling.


----------



## CallsignVega

Look's like the determining factor for a 1080 seems to be how quiet you want your card and if you want more than 1 HMDI ports. Really the only things that matter since Pascal hasn't been scaling much with voltage/power.

Pretty sad really that some FE's (although loud) could potentially keep up with crazy 12-16 power phase beasts.


----------



## Naked Snake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> True....i really think MSI is a solid card in my few hours with the card i cant find really any thing bad to say....Pascal would be great if the price was low these cards do not justify the jump coming from a 980 TI IN GAMING at least
> 
> That is my honest opinion unless Nvidia releases better drives i really dont see that much gains in gaming scenarios.
> 
> OC wise there is some thing holding back these cards i dunno what though temperatures are fine core to core seems slower then Maxwell, OC 2000mhz is not really impressive on bench testing but every point counts right!


I'm coming from a 970 SLI and I have to power a 4k TV and an incoming 27' 1440p 144hz Gsync monitor so I'm pretty sure in the long run I will be happy with the 1080, thanks God I sold my 970s for 900 USD in my country so I'm not paying that much for the 1080 upgrade







I wish I can sell the 1080 for 1200-1500 USD when the Titan Pascal is available.


----------



## Menta

I will send u some 970 and split the profit


----------



## cyph3rz

*GALAX GTX 1080 HoF: 2.2 GHz on air, 2.5 GHz with LN2*











_During Computex, Galaxy succeeded in its stand to reach a GPU frequency of 2500 megahertz using liquid nitrogen beating extreme overclocked Geforce GTX Titan X and GTX 980 Ti on the fingers. With a significantly overclocked 10-core Core i7-6950X CPU, MAD really impressive results in all 3DMark suites. It was not enough to beat the 980 Ti or Titan X overclocked to over 2.2 gigahertz._

_Galaxy consultant and tame overclocker MAD was responsible for overclocking feat engines and NordicHardware took the opportunity to talk in more detail about the potential of Nvidia's new GPU. Among other things, dealt with the fact that not even the partners made in 1080 GTX card yet can compromise on extreme overclocked GeForce GTX 980 Ti cards. And hopefully we can see frequencies up to 3 GHz when manufacturers and overclockers cross the boards current restrictions. There MAD otherwise did not see the lonely 8-pin connector on Founder's Edition as a problem for traditional overclockers._

_After a closer insight into extreme overclockers view on Geforce Pascal, there is no doubt that even Nvidia's latest GPU architecture is a very capable overclocker. However, it will probably take some time before the partners and enthusiasts will really be able to push Nvidia silicon to its ultimate limits._


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> 1-2 weeks, be glad it's been that short a time, I can't even remember how many weeks I've been running Binding of Isaac on my iGPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> FTW has a bigger/more effective cooler than the SC, better PCB, better VRM (cooler temps regardless of the necessity in terms of OCing), dual bios, RGB lighting (if that's your thing), and the best warranty in the biz. The price is MORE than worth it if you ask me. Why do people even buy the STRIX line of cards? I've only seen terribly limited stock bioses, poor cooling (both hotter and louder), and the sometimes hassle of poor product support.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> First, the card hasn't been reviewed yet, even though that's most likely the case due to the nature of pascal so far and what we've seen from the MSI Gaming X review. Second I listed the numerous reasons why the FTW version is worth the extra 30$ over the SC, and for an enthusiast most should be something you're paying attention to.
> 
> The overall point is that I see zero reason to buy a STRIX 1080 outside of wanting a 1080 ASAP, or if you're just going to grab a block for it. Destine to come with a bad stock bios, loudest 1080 cooler from AIB we've seen so far, worst thermals we've seen from the AIB coolers so far, and smeh customer support. The reasoning wasn't solely directed at you, more so I'm surprised so many people are willing to shell out for the STRIX model when both MSI and Gigabyte will likely have better alternatives in the same price range.


The warranty on the SC and the FTW both show 3 years on the EVGA page. I thought it was the Classified that gets the all-out warranty?

Also, to put down the Strix card that hasn't been reviewed yet, but put the FTW card in high standing without reviews is a bit contradicting.

In the end, I'm skeptical of the Stix card as well, but it took EVGA that long to announce clocks for the FTW, only for them to be so low from the start? The Strix cards are supposedly running high 1800s from the get-go. Just my 2-cents, but I say we let both cards come out and be reviewed by several sites before we jump to conclusions







.


----------



## airfathaaaaa

So it appears to us that the screen disparity on Ashes snow rendering was caused by NV driver 368.19. Driver 368.25 should be fixed.
https://twitter.com/dankbaker/status/739880981612625920

couple of tweets bellow pellyNV said
Weird. *368.19 was a press-only driver* and not public. 368.25 was the first public driver. Wonder where they got that driver.


----------



## pez

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125869

Apparently the G1 was put on sale ~7-8 hours ago. Out-of-stock now and my notification I signed up for did not notify me whatsoever. A bit bummed







.


----------



## dude0014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125869
> 
> Apparently the G1 was put on sale ~7-8 hours ago. Out-of-stock now and my notification I signed up for did not notify me whatsoever. A bit bummed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


$655! They increased the price. I got mine on pre-order at Amazon for $611


----------



## ChevChelios

so which is the overall best AIB 1080 atm ?

MSI GAMING X ? or something from EVGA ?

or at least which of them has the best/quietest cooler ?


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> so which is the overall best AIB 1080 atm ?
> 
> MSI GAMING X ? or something from EVGA ?
> 
> or at least which of them has the best/quietest cooler ?


out of all custom 1080 that were reviewed thus far MSI GAMING X is quietest and runs coolest. keep in mind that many of them aren't reviewed yet so we simply have no clue how they perform. new EVGA style is so-so, they abandoned their signature subtle design and gone with flashy bling bling LEDs etc.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> so which is the overall best AIB 1080 atm ?
> 
> MSI GAMING X ? or something from EVGA ?
> 
> or at least which of them has the best/quietest cooler ?


I'm trying to figure that out as well. So far the Galax HOF AND EVGA Classified interest me the most. I'm leaning towards HOF more though. There are no reviews on them yet however.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> The 1080 TI will be a massive upgrade, better scaling HBM2 maybe, even a bigger difference from the 980 to the TI i can already smell it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pascal is "gimped" from the start.


That was what exactly what I suspected after seeing the poor scaling at higher frequencies. It leaves a perfect space for the Ti.

Anyway thank you for sharing those results of the Gaming X - really appreciated! I'll keep my EVGA SC Gaming on order







- it will going under water (EK full cover block) on receipt (well after I run a bench or two to check the difference).


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude0014*
> 
> $655! They increased the price. I got mine on pre-order at Amazon for $611


From what I've been reading, Amazon priced them incorrectly, so those that preordered made out like a bandit. I and everything I read could always be wrong, however







.

Also, I find this rather ridiculous:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127943

The reviews make it sound like a nice card, but not $720 worth.


----------



## mav451

Newegg gouging on new GPUs is nothing new








I'd be more concerned if the card was this expensive elsewhere as well though...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Newegg gouging on new GPUs is nothing new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be more concerned if the card was this expensive elsewhere as well though...


Indeed. I'm trying to make the most of my Newegg Premier membership along with avoiding taxes from Amazon







.


----------



## Crosshatch3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> That was what exactly what I suspected after seeing the poor scaling at higher frequencies. It leaves a perfect space for the Ti.
> 
> Anyway thank you for sharing those results of the Gaming X - really appreciated! I'll keep my EVGA SC Gaming on order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - it will going under water (EK full cover block) on receipt (well after I run a bench or two to check the difference).


Excited to do the same!









-Jason


----------



## dude0014

Asus strix on kitguru
http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/asus-republic-of-gamers-strix-gtx-1080-aura-rgb-oc/30/

So 2058 MHz stable. I think that's around the baseline max we can expect from the 1080. 2100+ and you have a winner!


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude0014*
> 
> Asus strix on kitguru
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/asus-republic-of-gamers-strix-gtx-1080-aura-rgb-oc/30/
> 
> So 2058 MHz stable. I think that's around the baseline max we can expect from the 1080. 2100+ and you have a winner!


Then i guess i have a MSI winner







but still maybe i am curious to try out the Strix


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> From what I've been reading, *Amazon priced them incorrectly, so those that preordered made out like a bandit.* I and everything I read could always be wrong, however
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also, I find this rather ridiculous:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127943
> 
> The reviews make it sound like a nice card, but not $720 worth.


I wouldn't go as far as to say that... i mean the MSRP for non-founders is $599.99 so $611 is just a bit above that and is actually the "right" price


----------



## superkyle1721

Try and force newegg to price match. I've had very good luck in the past while the 6700k was rather inflated

Always destroying exergy


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> ... after seeing the poor scaling at higher frequencies. It leaves a perfect space for the Ti.


I'm holding off on the 1080 hoping NVidia unchains Pascal for the Ti. I hope the Ti is worth the wait.


----------



## superkyle1721

I've read some reviews that basically say that they were able to change to voltage to 1.25V but that did not increase the clock speeds as the chips seem silicon limited. If that is the case the core speeds after OC will have the same wall with the TI the only differences will be cores etc to increase performance. If this is the case I'll be buying the TI but at this point I'm not expecting very much OC headroom.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude0014*
> 
> Asus strix on kitguru
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/asus-republic-of-gamers-strix-gtx-1080-aura-rgb-oc/30/
> 
> So 2058 MHz stable. I think that's around the baseline max we can expect from the 1080. 2100+ and you have a winner!


Looks like their Metro Last Light Redux 1440p and 4k charts are switched







....I hope







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I wouldn't go as far as to say that... i mean the MSRP for non-founders is $599.99 so $611 is just a bit above that and is actually the "right" price


Well you unbolded the most important part; which was 'From what I've read...'







.


----------



## Krgwow

almost giving up waiting for Classified/Hof and buying a MSI Gaming X


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> almost giving up waiting for Classified/Hof and buying a MSI Gaming X


If the price below (which has already been mentioned - oops!) is any indication, the higher-end Evga cards will probably cost even more:


----------



## Ban13

So now that people have their 1080s and plenty of reviews are available - what's up with thermal throttling? Do your fps actually start dropping after some time? How long does it take, what's the performance loss and how long does it take to get it back?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ban13*
> 
> So now that people have their 1080s and plenty of reviews are available - what's up with thermal throttling? Do your fps actually start dropping after some time? How long does it take, what's the performance loss and how long does it take to get it back?


Depends on the GPU load and the area you live in. Most people can bypass the thermal throttling by increasing their fan speed past stock. It's not a big issue because its easily fixed without any bios modifications, even on the FE versions.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> almost giving up waiting for Classified/Hof and buying a MSI Gaming X


go for it.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I'm holding off on the 1080 hoping NVidia unchains Pascal for the Ti. I hope the Ti is worth the wait.


I'm not. With 1070/1080 pricing 1080Ti is gonna be out of my price range. I've seen 1080s FE around dropping prices, so I might get one.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> so which is the overall best AIB 1080 atm ?
> 
> MSI GAMING X ? or something from EVGA ?
> 
> or at least which of them has the best/quietest cooler?


The Gigabyte Xtreme is my favorite after studying them all.

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5920#kf

Has IMO the best cooler, also can configure card as 2x Hdmi 2.0 or 3x DP combos.

But it is suppose to be one of the later cards released. Its the one I am waiting for.

Runner up is ZOTAC !Amp Extreme.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I'm holding off on the 1080 hoping NVidia unchains Pascal for the Ti. I hope the Ti is worth the wait.


With Nvidia following Intel's move with the E series and jumping prices up I'm sure the wait will be worth it a $1000+ 1080Ti







Enjoy.


----------



## curlyp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The Gigabyte Xtreme is my favorite after studying them all.
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5920#kf
> 
> Has IMO the best cooler, also can configure card as 2x Hdmi 2.0 or 3x DP combos.
> 
> But it is suppose to be one of the later cards released. Its the one I am waiting for.
> 
> Runner up is ZOTAC !Amp Extreme.


Are you going to keep your FTW preorder or cancel and wait for the gigabyte?


----------



## Klocek001

why get an AIB when FE overclocks just as bad ? In the guru3d review of 1080 Gaming X they've got FE beating it oc'd vs oc'd


----------



## G woodlogger

Noise!


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G woodlogger*
> 
> Noise!


And price, getting a reference (FE) card is not convenient anymore with the $100 charge over MSRP.


----------



## dude0014

Asus strix getting nothing but praise. Seems cool, noise free, OC to 2.1 ghz +

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/asus_gtx_1080_strix_review/3


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> And price, getting a reference (FE) card is not convenient anymore with the $100 charge over MSRP.


you can get FE cheaper here in PL. They initially launched at 3600PLN (rougly the price of a $700 card) but now they dropped to about 3200PLN while Gaming X and EVGA *** are about 3600

lol I meant FTW but misspelled it and it got cleaned


----------



## G woodlogger

I think there will be some price reductions on less popular cards but i am afraid it will take a couple of months for the market to settle.


----------



## Naked Snake

http://www.cowcotland.com/articles/2082/carte-graphique-evga-gtx-1080-sc-acx3-0.html

EVGA SC Review *warning is in french*


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Saw a tweet from evga kingpin got a 1080 to 2.8GHz


----------



## Klocek001

I bet nvidia get to 3GHz faster than AMD get to 2GHz. I bet.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naked Snake*
> 
> http://www.cowcotland.com/articles/2082/carte-graphique-evga-gtx-1080-sc-acx3-0.html
> 
> EVGA SC Review *warning is in french*


numbers look fake


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I bet nvidia get to 3GHz faster than AMD get to 2GHz. I bet.


People need to understand that this are only numbers... I don't care if its 100 - 1000 or 10 000 Mhz as long as run good in the heavy games...


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> People need to understand that this are only numbers... I don't care if its 100 - 1000 or 10 000 Mhz as long as run good in the heavy games...


This is a weirdly selfish post. You're basically saying everyone should stop paying attention to the GPU specs because you only care if its good in games.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> This is a weirdly selfish post. You're basically saying everyone should stop paying attention to the GPU specs because you only care if its good in games.


No they are saying mhz doesn't give a clear indication of performance. They are spot on.

Mooooooaaaaaaaaar MHZ!


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> No they are saying mhz doesn't give a clear indication of performance. They are spot on.
> 
> Mooooooaaaaaaaaar MHZ!


Sure but you can't add more shader cores or memory to a GPU. Increasing the Mhz is the only influence a consume has over the GPU once they purchase it.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Sure but you can't add more shader cores or memory to a GPU. Increasing the Mhz is the only influence a consume has over the GPU once they purchase it.


Well overclocking is down to a measly 10% mhz gain on the last GPUs from both Nvidia and AMD.

Anyway that member you quoted was replying to a comment about Nvidia hitting 3ghz before AMD hits 2ghz.

Depending on architecture used at the time those numbers could mean nothing, even if it were true.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> 
> Saw a tweet from evga kingpin got a 1080 to 2.8GHz


nice. now lets see a load on it.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> nice. now lets see a load on it.


I just saw this quote in the thread preview and was immediately intrigued.









Having seen the context I must now concur with Dr. looniam.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curlyp*
> 
> Are you going to keep your FTW preorder or cancel and wait for the gigabyte?


Gonna keep preorder as a few are interested in buying then off me. I am sure they are great crds but I really like the cooler and 2x Hdmi on the Gigabye Xtreme.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> almost giving up waiting for Classified/Hof and buying a MSI Gaming X


Having tested The MSI X i would say it is a very solid card. performance will be identical across all brands. choices choices....


----------



## sugalumps

What does a 980ti have to be clocked at to reach a stock 1080 atm?


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Saw a tweet from evga kingpin got a 1080 to 2.8GHz


Waaaait a minute... I want to see validation, and like looniam said, LOAD

And honestly who cares, since that is under liquid nitrogen... if true this is nice but really only comes down to a 0.2MHz increase in max clocks under LN2... will it translate to a 0.2GHz increase under air/water?????? Maybe, but probably not, and probably only for Classified boards......

Interesting though! and a sliver of hope for the better boards that haven't been released yet


----------



## CallsignVega

My 1520 MHz 980Ti was 3% slower than stock FE 1080. So I'd say about 1560 MHz or so to be even.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> What does a 980ti have to be clocked at to reach a stock 1080 atm?


well over 1500 or even 1600

considering stock 1080 is 30%+ ahead of stock 980Ti


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> With Nvidia following Intel's move with the E series and jumping prices up I'm sure the wait will be worth it a $1000+ 1080Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy.


My hope is that the the Ti will have another jump in performance worth waiting for as it seems like the 1080 is hitting a wall. I can feel comfortable with one expensive upgrade every few years but to buy the 1080 And the Ti within a year of each other won't happen. Maybe the Ti won't be the leap from the 1080 that I'm hoping for but it's worth it to me to wait and see. BF1 is the only intensive graphics game I know of in the next year that I _might_ want to pick up as I wait on the Ti, and that game isn't a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> My hope is that the the Ti will have another jump in performance worth waiting for as it seems like the 1080 is hitting a wall. I can feel comfortable with one expensive upgrade every few years but to buy the 1080 And the Ti within a year of each other won't happen. Maybe the Ti won't be the leap from the 1080 that I'm hoping for but it's worth it to me to wait and see. BF1 is the only intensive graphics game I know of in the next year that I _might_ want to pick up as I wait on the Ti, and that game isn't a deal breaker for me.


Well we still don't know if they TI is going to have HBM2 on it or not and whether or not its going to make much of a difference even if it is. We do know that it will have more to it so I'm certain we can expect a moderate upgrade to it at least. What I'm afraid of is the price they put on it. My hopes is that the TI won't surpass 750 MSRP, but I feel like NVidia will price it at 800+.


----------



## pez

STRIX is looking really good. Making me even more satisfied that cancelled my FTW order.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> What does a 980ti have to be clocked at to reach a stock 1080 atm?


Depends what stock is too, I've seen FE's boost up to 1900-1950mhz.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> My 1520 MHz 980Ti was 3% slower than stock FE 1080. So I'd say about 1560 MHz or so to be even.


sounds about right, but really does depend on the FE you're comparing it to.


----------



## barsh90

dat price lololol

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127943&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-Veeralava%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=


----------



## WolfssFang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> dat price lololol
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127943&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-Veeralava%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=


Well I was just about to post saying if a 680 to a 1080 would be a good idea, but judging from that price I will wait for a black friday deal.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WolfssFang*
> 
> Well I was just about to post saying if a 680 to a 1080 would be a good idea, but judging from that price I will wait for a black friday deal.


Just wait till Ti drops. Pascal is a joke. Locked voltage and no room for overclocking make it a no go for me. And i upgrade every time a new a card comes out, but will pass this time.


----------



## Zaor

You have nothing on Europe's prices.
https://www.skroutz.gr/c/55/kartes-grafikwn-vga.html?from=catspan&keyphrase=gtx+1080


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaor*
> 
> You have nothing on Europe's prices.
> https://www.skroutz.gr/c/55/kartes-grafikwn-vga.html?from=catspan&keyphrase=gtx+1080


Only 725,- euro in Holland








Thats only 825$
Much better then the 813,- euro (924$) you have to pay.

/end sarcasm.


----------



## dubbydub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Just wait till Ti drops. Pascal is a joke. Locked voltage and no room for overclocking make it a no go for me. And i upgrade every time a new a card comes out, but will pass this time.


When are we expecting the Ti versions to drop? I see on wikipedia that the GTX980 was released September 18, 2014 while the Ti was released June 2, 2015. That's nine months...


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> When are we expecting the Ti versions to drop?


Q1/Q2 2017, same as big Vega


----------



## solt

Eleos,

It's funny it's even more expensive than the UK. Seriously.


----------



## Xuvial

Only $1400 NZD ($978 USD) for a 1080 here. Fun times ahead...


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Just wait till Ti drops. Pascal is a joke. Locked voltage and no room for overclocking make it a no go for me. And i upgrade every time a new a card comes out, but will pass this time.


Don't expect good overclocking from the 1080ti.


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuvial*
> 
> Only $1400 NZD ($978 USD) for a 1080 here. Fun times ahead...


and I thought $890 for the fe in my country is bad -_-


----------



## pez

Welp, Newegg had the G1 on sale for around 30 minutes before it sold out. I'm guessing they literally are selling out so fast that my notification doesn't trigger. Ironically, I was refreshing my pages and noticed it said 'Add to Cart' instead of 'Auto Notify' and managed to pick one up. Confirmed with Live Chat (I realized I checked out as guest







) that order was successful and is shipping out today







.


----------



## dieanotherday

i need that $200 polaris.


----------



## pez

I'm eager for that as well, as that's what I plan to go in my GFs build. Ideally, I want the 8GB variant of it so long as it doesn't net a huge premium (i.e. more than 50 bucks).


----------



## curlyp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Gonna keep preorder as a few are interested in buying then off me. I am sure they are great crds but I really like the cooler and 2x Hdmi on the Gigabye Xtreme.


Is there a release date for the gigabyte xtreme?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Don't expect good overclocking from the 1080ti.


This.

We'll be looking at a gap between the 1080 and 1080 Ti that's about the same as a 980 to 980 Ti.

In other words, not much more than 980 Ti to 1080.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> This.
> 
> We'll be looking at a gap between the 1080 and 1080 Ti that's about the same as a 980 to 980 Ti.
> 
> In other words, not much more than 980 Ti to 1080.


Is 20% the gap between 980 and 980Ti? I honestly don't know the gap so I'm just asking.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Is 20% the gap between 980 and 980Ti? I honestly don't know the gap so I'm just asking.


Pretty much. Same with the 1070>1080.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Is 20% the gap between 980 and 980Ti? I honestly don't know the gap so I'm just asking.


https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080/26.html

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980_Ti/31.html

Techpowerup has the gap between 980 Ti / 1080 as larger than 980 / 980 Ti actually.

980 and 980 Ti overclock similar though while both overclock better than 1080.

So in the end, the gap would be about the same.


----------



## BillOhio

20% would be the difference between 50 FPS and 60. That's worth waiting for to me, and just maybe the Ti won't be held back the way the 1080 seems to be.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubbydub*
> 
> When are we expecting the Ti versions to drop? I see on wikipedia that the GTX980 was released September 18, 2014 while the Ti was released June 2, 2015. That's nine months...


At least 6 months minimum, only sooner if AMD pulls a rabbit out of a hat.


----------



## ChevChelios

pretty sure the gap between 980 and 980Ti is larger then 20%


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> pretty sure the gap between 980 and 980Ti is larger then 20%


If you have an issue with the numbers from the TPU tests that show the 980 as 22% slower stock then please share your numbers.


----------



## ChevChelios

that graph showed 80% of 980 to 980Tis 100%

100-80 = 20

20/80 = 0.*25*

for 1440p anyway


----------



## bigjdubb

I think the size of the 10 series Titan/Ti is going to play a big role in how much faster it really is. It was a pretty big jump between the 980 and 980ti (cuda/transistors/memory), we may be looking at a smaller (than 980ti) die this time around. It will still be a big jump in cuda cores, transistors and hopefully memory bandwidth but maybe not as big as we saw with Maxwell.

It is entirely possible that the Titan and Ti variants could end up clocking better than the 1080's though. Improvements made in the manufacturing process could solve the issues (if that's where they come from). A different power system may allow for a bit more freedom with the voltage. There doesn't seem to be any reason to assume one thing over the other regarding the overclockability of the Titan/Ti.


----------



## BillOhio

^ sounds very reasonable.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I think the size of the 10 series Titan/Ti is going to play a big role in how much faster it really is. It was a pretty big jump between the 980 and 980ti (cuda/transistors/memory), we may be looking at a smaller (than 980ti) die this time around. It will still be a big jump in cuda cores, transistors and hopefully memory bandwidth but maybe not as big as we saw with Maxwell.
> 
> It is entirely possible that the Titan and Ti variants could end up clocking better than the 1080's though. Improvements made in the manufacturing process could solve the issues (if that's where they come from). A different power system may allow for a bit more freedom with the voltage. There doesn't seem to be any reason to assume one thing over the other regarding the overclockability of the Titan/Ti.


I don't expect to see much of a difference in clock speeds. The maxwell line-up had fairly similar clocks across the board, there's also the issue of increased transistor density and heat to deal with in the smaller 16nm package. Both maxwell and (so far) pascal appear to respond better to temperatures for clocking than voltage scaling.


----------



## pez

If you guys don't need a card, then skip the non Ti. However, if you're in the market, you're going to fall into the 'well if I wait a bit longer, something new is gonna come out' side of things and that's just a never-ending battle. I didn't need to upgrade, but I wanted to for my needs/wants and simply because 'I can'.

Unless you guys are benchmarking all day or trying to max everything at 4K, just based on reviews, I don't see why anyone would be disappointed. I get it that we are all OC'ers in the pursuit of performance here, but at some point, you gotta take the time to enjoy the nice things you buy







.


----------



## curlyp

I posted this on the ek 1080 forum, but thought I would share it with those who are interested in watercooling the card.

I contacted EKWB and asked if there were any plans for the EVGA FTW and the Gigabyte Xtreme to receive waterblocks. Below is the response I received:

"As of now, we unfortunately have no plans to release a waterblock for the EVGA FTW or the GIGABYTE Xtreme GTX 1080s. We do have waterblocks for the ASUS Strix, MSI Gaming X, and GIGABYTE G1 Gaming cards in the works. The ASUS Strix block is due around the end of this month, but we do not have an official date for the other two currently.

Regards,
Jesse
EKWB US Support"


----------



## pez

That's good to know actually. Thanks for posting







!


----------



## Krgwow

Don't know if i get the Strix 1080 that will come in 3 or 5 days or buy a 980 Ti Sli (390 euros each)....
I know the 980 Ti Sli's are stronger then the 1080, but i'm afraid about future drivers and optimizations


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> Don't know if i get the Strix 1080 that will come in 3 or 5 days or buy a 980 Ti Sli (390 euros each)....
> I know the 980 Ti Sli's are stronger then the 1080, but i'm afraid about future drivers and optimizations


I just picked up a couple 980tis in sli a few weeks ago - absolute beasts so far, 35+% faster than my 980s, and only $100 more out of pocket for them!


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> Don't know if i get the Strix 1080 that will come in 3 or 5 days or buy a 980 Ti Sli (390 euros each)....
> I know the 980 Ti Sli's are stronger then the 1080, but i'm afraid about future drivers and optimizations


I am a firm believer in sticking with a single card whenever possible. Less power, less heat, less case/motherboard real/estate, etc. SLI is generally pretty reliable but there's not much more deflating than running into a game that either doesn't support it or doesn't support it without problems.


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> I just picked up a couple 980tis in sli a few weeks ago - absolute beasts so far, 35+% faster than my 980s, and only $100 more out of pocket for them!


Hmmm
I really don't think, even with mature drivers, that we will see one day a GTX 1080 come near close to SLI 980 Ti's. Even if they are on stock...


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> Hmmm
> I really don't think, even with mature drivers, that we will see one day a GTX 1080 come near close to SLI 980 Ti's. Even if they are on stock...


Not if a game supports SLI, I think maxwell and pascal are so close, architecturally, that when one gets optimizations, it will carry over - but could be wrong


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> Hmmm
> I really don't think, even with mature drivers, that we will see one day a GTX 1080 come near close to SLI 980 Ti's. Even if they are on stock...


I agree. The 1080 isn't going to be the card to accomplish that. The 1080 Ti could be though. As a rough generalization, the 980 Ti was just slightly behind 780 Ti SLI in terms of performance.

Now, if the game at hand didn't have very good SLI scaling or SLI support to begin with, the 980 Ti wins by a landslide. That's more or less my point. If SLI is working and happy, then great; you can get some serious performance. You may have a nice SLI setup and enjoy it for years without running into a single issue depending on the games you play. On the other hand, you may find a game that has bad scaling, stuttering, or other odd problems which wouldn't be evident on a single card.

I am coming from a 780 Ti SLI setup and the vast majority of the time it worked. There was some odd stuff occasionally like flashing in the DiRT 3 but nothing that broke the game. Then I ran into the final form of Arkham Knight and Doom which do not support SLI (or didn't last time I checked). That my friend was a bummer.


----------



## jincuteguy

So did anyone able to grab that custom Gigabyte 1080 on Newegg yesterday? it was up and then got Sold out


----------



## curlyp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's good to know actually. Thanks for posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


You are welcome! If I get anymore news I will be sure to pass it along.


----------



## Menta

I think it has been established that the 1080 are better options for Non TI owners,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So did anyone able to grab that custom Gigabyte 1080 on Newegg yesterday? it was up and then got Sold out


People keep complaining and whining but sells like hot cakes


----------



## Oj010

2,800 MHz done and dusted.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> 
> 
> 2,800 MHz done and dusted.












and memory over 12Gbps


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and memory over 12Gbps


That's a given, the memory on every GTX 1080 I've seen is highly overclockable.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curlyp*
> 
> I posted this on the ek 1080 forum, but thought I would share it with those who are interested in watercooling the card.
> 
> I contacted EKWB and asked if there were any plans for the EVGA FTW and the Gigabyte Xtreme to receive waterblocks. Below is the response I received:
> 
> "As of now, we unfortunately have no plans to release a waterblock for the EVGA FTW or the GIGABYTE Xtreme GTX 1080s. We do have waterblocks for the ASUS Strix, MSI Gaming X, and GIGABYTE G1 Gaming cards in the works. The ASUS Strix block is due around the end of this month, but we do not have an official date for the other two currently.
> 
> Regards,
> Jesse
> EKWB US Support"


Well that sucks but I don't use EK stuff anyways. All I am hoping for is that Alphacool has a heatsink/plate for whichever cards I decide to get so that I can use the universal blocks from my 970's.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> 
> 
> 2,800 MHz done and dusted.


Is that even stable? This seems weird considering the problems people have been reporting with OCing.

Oh LN2. -102 temp. Yeah. I don't care about LN2, you're not going to be gaming while doing that so it's not a practical OC.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> Hmmm
> I really don't think, even with mature drivers, that we will see one day a GTX 1080 come near close to SLI 980 Ti's. Even if they are on stock...


Yep. It cracks me up when people expect (not you) performance increases through mature drivers... Nvidia is not going to give away free performance, that's not how it works with Nvidia anymore... bug fixes, yes, performance increases , not a chance in hell...lol release benchmarks is as good as it gets, and that's what the customer pays for, not future free performance increases... LMAO


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Yep. It cracks me up when people expect (not you) performance increases through mature drivers... Nvidia is not going to give away free performance, that's not how it works with Nvidia anymore... bug fixes, yes, performance increases , not a chance in hell...lol release benchmarks is as good as it gets, and that's what the customer pays for, not future free performance increases... LMAO


Optimization=performance increase and drivers optimize...


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Is that even stable? This seems weird considering the problems people have been reporting with OCing.
> 
> Oh LN2. -102 temp. Yeah. I don't care about LN2, you're not going to be gaming while doing that so it's not a practical OC.


That's your opinion and you're entitled to it


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Yep. It cracks me up when people expect (not you) performance increases through mature drivers... Nvidia is not going to give away free performance, that's not how it works with Nvidia anymore... bug fixes, yes, performance increases , not a chance in hell...lol release benchmarks is as good as it gets, and that's what the customer pays for, not future free performance increases... LMAO


Would you prefer they do it like a certain other company, releasing a buggy driver up front and taking several years to iron out the maximum performance?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> That's your opinion and you're entitled to it


No, it's fact. -102=LN2 and you don't game while doing LN2, or at least the average person won't be gaming while doing LN2. In car analogy it's like having the bugatti veyron and pointing out it's massive top speed. You'll never reach that top speed without race track so while it's impressive it's not exactly practical.

Replace veyron with 1080, top speed with that insane OC and race track with LN2, same thing applies. I'm not downplaying that OC as much as I'm pointing out that it's not indicative of the average OC potential on air/water which is what really matters for practicality.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Yep. It cracks me up when people expect (not you) performance increases through mature drivers... Nvidia is not going to give away free performance, that's not how it works with Nvidia anymore... bug fixes, yes, performance increases , not a chance in hell...lol release benchmarks is as good as it gets, and that's what the customer pays for, not future free performance increases... LMAO


I believe the last driver release from Nvidia gave a nice little performance boost in Doom. Sure it's only one driver and one game but it is a performance increase nonetheless.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> No, it's fact. -102=LN2 and you don't game while doing LN2, or at least the average person won't be gaming while doing LN2. In car analogy it's like having the bugatti veyron and pointing out it's massive top speed. You'll never reach that top speed without race track so while it's impressive it's not exactly practical.
> 
> Replace veyron with 1080, top speed with that insane OC and race track with LN2, same thing applies. I'm not downplaying that OC as much as I'm pointing out that it's not indicative of the average OC potential on air/water which is what really matters for practicality.


I agree and disagree. I'm with you in the fact LN2 overclocks are not representative of what we can expect to see and use in the real world. It does show though what the card is capable of when the temperature variable is nullified.

I would use the analogy of an LN2 card being like a top fuel dragster. Everything is stretched to the mechanical limit and with thoughtful care, the car can outperform anything else on the planet in terms of raw acceleration. Put that same dragster in LA traffic for an hour and it would destroy itself and become unusable.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Yep. It cracks me up when people expect (not you) performance increases through mature drivers... Nvidia is not going to give away free performance, that's not how it works with Nvidia anymore... bug fixes, yes, performance increases , not a chance in hell...lol release benchmarks is as good as it gets, and that's what the customer pays for, not future free performance increases... LMAO


Well maybe not for your 580, I'm sure it was done being optimized years ago, but my 970's see performance increases with driver updates all the time. They aren't always big increases and sometimes the optimization helps with minimum frames instead of maximum frames but I do see them pretty regularly with driver updates.


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> No, it's fact. -102=LN2 and you don't game while doing LN2, or at least the average person won't be gaming while doing LN2. In car analogy it's like having the bugatti veyron and pointing out it's massive top speed. You'll never reach that top speed without race track so while it's impressive it's not exactly practical.
> 
> Replace veyron with 1080, top speed with that insane OC and race track with LN2, same thing applies. I'm not downplaying that OC as much as I'm pointing out that it's not indicative of the average OC potential on air/water which is what really matters for practicality.


You misunderstand me. I don't mean it's your opinion that it was done on LN2, I mean it's your opinion that it isn't practical as practical is a very subjective term. To an overclocker trying to set records, air cooling is completely unpractical. With my limited gaming, I see LN2 as the most practical use for the card.


----------



## Brimlock

What reasoning is there to benchmarking beyond just testing the abilities of the card?


----------



## pez

People have just as much fun OC'ing and Benching as I do playing games on max settings in 2K, 21:9 or 4K.

It's literally a good portion of the graphics market. And I'd wager to say that they're the ones that make up a good majority of the preorder market right now. I'm in it for the gaming, but I get why people do it for the OC'ing and benching.

Different strokes for different folks







.


----------



## NightAntilli

Have not checked out all posts, but have you guys seen this?;
http://www.overclock-and-game.com/news/pc-gaming/46-gtx-1080-what-s-not-being-discussed

Sorry if already posted.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> You misunderstand me. I don't mean it's your opinion that it was done on LN2, I mean it's your opinion that it isn't practical as practical is a very subjective term. To an overclocker trying to set records, air cooling is completely unpractical. With my limited gaming, I see LN2 as the most practical use for the card.


Then say that, lol. Don't do this silly passive aggressive "That's your opinion and you're entitled to it" nonsense. :/


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightAntilli*
> 
> Have not checked out all posts, but have you guys seen this?;
> http://www.overclock-and-game.com/news/pc-gaming/46-gtx-1080-what-s-not-being-discussed
> 
> Sorry if already posted.


Tl;Dr same stuff people have been arguing since the paper launch of the 1080.


----------



## Scrimstar

it was obv they were using VR numbers to compare, and they did not want the 1080 to be too fast to leave room for the Ti

There could have been more cuda cores, but 20% faster will still yield sell outs


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightAntilli*
> 
> Have not checked out all posts, but have you guys seen this?;
> http://www.overclock-and-game.com/news/pc-gaming/46-gtx-1080-what-s-not-being-discussed
> 
> Sorry if already posted.


That article reads like it's a gigantic attempt to flame bait. 1/2 of it is speculation, other 1/2 brings up valid points.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> That article reads like it's a gigantic attempt to flame bait. 1/2 of it is speculation, other 1/2 brings up valid points.


But none of it is news. Most of the important points in it have been made here in one thread or another.


----------



## pez

Yep flame bait at its finest. As much as the dude tried to say he's not disappointed in his Fury X, deep down I think he is lol.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> But none of it is news. Most of the important points in it have been made here in one thread or another.


He posts that same stuff on this site, under that name.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

MSI Gaming X - 2025MHz MAX OC. Fail.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> He posts that same stuff on this site, under that name.


Well I don't want his tinfoil hat. I already have my own and its got pictures on it I drew with markers. Unfortunately the marker pack wasn't brand new so the colors were all mixed up and I didn't have the complete set. Was more like a color pack of 3 browns, a green, a red, 2 blue, and a peach.


----------



## Rei86

Don't know if this was posted but Tiny Tom got the STIRX

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/asus_gtx_1080_strix_review/1




2100mhz or actually 2050mhz before OCing


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So Nvidia has been trying to kill overclocking since GPU Boost 1.0.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So Nvidia has been trying to kill overclocking since GPU Boost 1.0.


GTX 590 owners ruined it for the rest of us


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So Nvidia has been trying to kill overclocking since GPU Boost 1.0.


The only way I would see it as killing OCing, is if NVidia was purposely lowering how much overclocking could be done. I get that from a benchmakers standpoint this is terrible, but for gamers a card that can by itself bring out almost the max potential on its own is impressive.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> The only way I would see it as killing OCing, is if NVidia was purposely lowering how much overclocking could be done. I get that from a benchmakers standpoint this is terrible, but for gamers a card that can by itself bring out almost the max potential on its own is impressive.


It really is silly all these people who want a lottery on the frequency their card can sustain rather than a consistent product.


----------



## kse617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> MSI Gaming X - 2025MHz MAX OC. Fail.


Did he just confirm a 1080 Lightning at 16:13?


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Then say that, lol. Don't do this silly passive aggressive "That's your opinion and you're entitled to it" nonsense. :/


I thought it was self explanatory. It's impossible to argue that -102'c is air cooling, so I thought it obvious I replying to a different part of your post.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> The only way I would see it as killing OCing, is if NVidia was purposely lowering how much overclocking could be done. I get that from a benchmakers standpoint this is terrible, but for gamers a card that can by itself bring out almost the max potential on its own is impressive.


From my perspective it looks like they just used up most of the OC headroom for the base clock/boost clock. It's kind of like every 080 comes pre-overclocked. So if you buy cards for the OCing value...yeah, the 1080 isn't worth it. But if you're buying it for raw performance and see any OC potential as bonus then the card holds its own. It certainly is a little overpriced but that's what happens in a monopoly, amd just can't compete with Nvidia's high end until crossfire is a viable option for DX11/DX12.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> I thought it was self explanatory. It's impossible to argue that -102'c is air cooling, so I thought it obvious I replying to a different part of your post.


It was self explanatory, I'm not sure what you're trying to get at here, you said something that came across as super passive aggressive and I called you on that because there's no need for that nonsense when you can just say what you mean. In any case it's not important and I'm not interested in debating semantics.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So Nvidia has been trying to kill overclocking since GPU Boost 1.0.
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 590 owners SweClockers ruined it for the rest of us
Click to expand...

FTFY.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Don't know if this was posted but Tiny Tom got the STIRX
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/asus_gtx_1080_strix_review/1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2100mhz or actually 2050mhz before OCing


68C at measly 2050 MHz? Not too impressed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kse617*
> 
> Did he just confirm a 1080 Lightning at 16:13?


Curious, he actually confirmed a Lightning inbound eh if MSI wasn't blowing smoke at him.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 68C at measly 2050 MHz? Not too impressed.
> Curious, he actually confirmed a Lightning inbound eh if MSI wasn't blowing smoke at him.


Eh, seems like its inline with everyone else.

As for the MSI comment goes... He doesn't sound like he's speculating the way he worded it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> The only way I would see it as killing OCing, is if NVidia was purposely lowering how much overclocking could be done. I get that from a benchmakers standpoint this is terrible, but for gamers a card that can by itself bring out almost the max potential on its own is impressive.


Well they will do the overclocking for you and sell you "Overclocked" performance.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Well they will do the overclocking for you and sell you "Overclocked" performance.


That's what AIB cards do anyways. They increase the clock of the card that is stable and safe and sell it to you for a premium. The only reason to consider an AIB at that point is if the stock cards can't maintain those speeds at a stable rate.


----------



## Serandur

Seeing these various figures barely edging past 2000 MHz sometimes, my biggest concern is whether the larger/hotter GP102 will consistently breach 2 GHz itself. It would be the most OCD-irritating thing to get a 1080 Ti/2080 that tops out at like 1990 MHz/1.99 GHz or something.


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Seeing these various figures barely edging past 2000 MHz sometimes, my biggest concern is whether the larger/hotter GP102 will consistently breach 2 GHz itself. It would be the most OCD-irritating thing to get a 1080 Ti/2080 that tops out at like 1990 MHz/1.99 GHz or something.


It will also have a larger surface area, so if will most likely be identical


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Seeing these various figures barely edging past 2000 MHz sometimes, my biggest concern is whether the larger/hotter GP102 will consistently breach 2 GHz itself. It would be the most OCD-irritating thing to get a 1080 Ti/2080 that tops out at like 1990 MHz/1.99 GHz or something.


Whats with the name GP102 over GP100 for the next Titan/Ti card?

Also with my luck if I was to buy this card (the 1080) I would be the unlucky schmuck that couldn't get it to OC past 1999Mhz


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> It will also have a larger surface area, so if will most likely be identical


I don't know. Average overclocks on Maxwell stay in the same ballpark for all the chips, but seem to slightly decrease the bigger the chip is. I've personally tested four different 970s, two different 980s, and a single 980 Ti G1. The 970s were definitely slightly better clockers (like 1530-1550 MHz vs 1480-1500).

Seems to be the same deal for GCN chips and Intel's "-E" series CPUs vs their mainstream equivalents. I'm sure all big Pascal chips will make it to the 2 GHz ballpark, but all it takes is ~2% lower clocks than the worst 1080s we've seen to be below 2000 MHz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Whats with the name GP102 over GP100 for the next Titan/Ti card?


We've got a healthy amount of info saying a GP102 chip exists (both Nvidia's own drivers and AIDA64 reference it).

Plus, GP100 really is too big, expensive, and HPC-oriented to be a good gaming chip. Largest GPU ever + really expensive 16nm node + HBM2 + poor yields on the new node + only 50% more theoretical gaming performance for twice the chip size = a really bad deal for both us and Nvidia as a gaming chip.

Quote:


> Also with my luck if I was to buy this card (the 1080) I would be the unlucky schmuck that couldn't get it to OC past 1999Mhz


That would suck so much.


----------



## iRUSH

What would need to be modded in the bios to make these things rip? Is that even possible? Need to extend the power limit? Vcore? what else?

I feel so silly asking since these are hitting 2k ghz and that's really something as far a frequency goes but Pascal IPC is fairly weak at least that is what it looks like to me.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Got my 1080 zotac founders edition and this are my findings, the reference cooler is quieter than the titan/980ti because is running a 4krpms, titan/ti is over 4800k and the curve is more aggresive. Which it can be edited on a bios mod..

Manage to get 2050-2080 MHz out of the box in stock reference.


This is my gpu-z while running crysis 3 at those speeds


This card needs a bios mod to stabilize those perfcaps and obscene randomly voltage fluctuations, of all the apps i tested heaven is the most voltage sucking, nvidia boost 3 is a joke and needs to get killed.

This was the computer literally on the window on a 63F day weather running heaven nothing touched other than fan @ 100%


PD: its only 12% faster than my 980Ti @ 1560


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Got my 1080 zotac founders edition and this are my findings, the reference cooler is quieter than the titan/980ti because is running a 4krpms, titan/ti is over 4800k. Which it can be edited on a bios mod..
> 
> Manage to get 2050-2080 MHz out of the box in stock reference.
> 
> 
> This is my gpu-z while running crysis 3 at those speeds
> 
> 
> This card needs a bios mod to stabilize those perfcaps and obscene randomly voltage fluctuations, of all the apps i tested heaven is the most voltage sucking, nvidia boost 3 is a joke and needs to get killed.


Are you running your card inside a case? I'm curious to see how the card throttles out of the box when inside a case.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Yup


----------



## USlatin

Are you really trying to say you had a delta of 9C during Crysis and a delta of ZERO during heaven bench..?


----------



## shredzy

I'm honestly not sure what to get now...the reason I went for AIB's was because the better cooler and higher stock clocks allowed the boost to be higher then reference always. But it seems like the boost clock on the Founders and AIB's are pretty much the same due to Nvidia Boost 3.0.....


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> I'm honestly not sure what to get now...the reason I went for AIB's was because the better cooler and higher stock clocks allowed the boost to be higher then reference always. But it seems like the boost clock on the Founders and AIB's are pretty much the same due to Nvidia Boost 3.0.....


Difference is that while FE can hit 2 GHz+ OC if you have a good chip, it is completely bottlenecked by the cooler. It will not sustain 2 GHz at 100% fan unless you have a really low ambient temp or aren't fully stressing the card.


----------



## Waleh

Does anyone know if there are any reviews of the AIB blower cards? My ITX case would benefit more from a blower than open air 1080. There has to be one that doesn't throttle like the FE...I hope


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> Are you really trying to say you had a delta of 9C during Crysis and a delta of ZERO during heaven bench..?


The 63 degree Room/Ambient Temp he quoted is definitely in FAHRENHEIT(use your common sense, 63C is unendurable temp for humans), The 63 degree reported on GPU-Z is in CELSIUS


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Difference is that while FE can hit 2 GHz+ OC if you have a good chip, it is completely bottlenecked by the cooler. It will not sustain 2 GHz at 100% fan unless you have a really low ambient temp or aren't fully stressing the card.


I'm not a huge overclocker for graphics cards though. I mean like comparing the stock boost clock to a EVGA FTW (1860MHz) and the Founder's, will they approximately meet the same boost clock overall?


----------



## USlatin

Ahahaha, ok, that works


----------



## DFroN

Looking at OC results so far and considering I'll be ripping the cooler off for a block anyway I'm tempted to pick up the cheapest reference blower card (non FE) over an AIB. I've always wanted a HOF to play with but seems pointless this time around.


----------



## curlyp

Well, another update to those interested in watercooling. EK just announced waterblocks for the FTW and Classified models.

https://www.ekwb.com/news/official-list-of-ek-water-blocks-for-gtx-1080-series/?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email


----------



## kse617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curlyp*
> 
> I posted this on the ek 1080 forum, but thought I would share it with those who are interested in watercooling the card.
> 
> I contacted EKWB and asked if there were any plans for the EVGA FTW and the Gigabyte Xtreme to receive waterblocks. Below is the response I received:
> 
> "As of now, we unfortunately have no plans to release a waterblock for the EVGA FTW or the GIGABYTE Xtreme GTX 1080s. We do have waterblocks for the ASUS Strix, MSI Gaming X, and GIGABYTE G1 Gaming cards in the works. The ASUS Strix block is due around the end of this month, but we do not have an official date for the other two currently.
> 
> Regards,
> Jesse
> EKWB US Support"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curlyp*
> 
> Well, another update to those interested in watercooling. EK just announced waterblocks for the FTW and Classified models.
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/news/official-list-of-ek-water-blocks-for-gtx-1080-series/?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kse617*


lol


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Guru3d is drunk

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/geforce-gtx-1080-overclocking-guide-with-afterburner-4-3,3.html

Final Words

You are going to really like the overclocking the GeForce GTX 1070 and 1080 with the new V/F controls. *Other however just as well should just stick to that old fashion method with the sliders. It works just as well and yields the same results really.*


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> The 63 degree Room/Ambient Temp he quoted is definitely in FAHRENHEIT(use your common sense, 63C is unendurable temp for humans), The 63 degree reported on GPU-Z is in CELSIUS


Yeah that was a mistake from my part, funny how we use F and cannot do (at least me) the same with computer hardware.. I know perfectly fine danger zones on C readings but not use to F


----------



## curlyp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kse617*


That's what I was thinking. According the date in the EK announcement, it is dated June 9, so it was posted in the last few hours. The email I received from Jesse was on June 8 around 1PM EST. Either he didn't know or couldn't say anything until the official announcement. Either way, I figured I would update folks on this thread.


----------



## pez

No worries there. Someone mentioned much earlier on in the thread that EKWB wasn't going to do any EVGA AIBs at all due to some miscommunication, but that apparently ironed its way out. I'm sure money talks







.


----------



## curlyp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> No worries there. Someone mentioned much earlier on in the thread that EKWB wasn't going to do any EVGA AIBs at all due to some miscommunication, but that apparently ironed its way out. I'm sure money talks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes, money does talk! At least it's ironed out and we now know the blocks are coming! Now, I'm waiting to here about Xtreme!


----------



## pez

Yeah, it seems like such a high strung card to not get support from EKWB. Maybe they haven't gotten a sample yet to be able to make one? There is hope, yet!


----------



## Menta




----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> I'm not a huge overclocker for graphics cards though. I mean like comparing the stock boost clock to a EVGA FTW (1860MHz) and the Founder's, will they approximately meet the same boost clock overall?


It's looking like the new boost 3.0 kind of does most of the overclocking for you. I think Pascal overclocking is going to consist of increasing the power target and voltage sliders to max and letting boost handle it. As long as you can keep it cool the card will clock as high as it can on it's own.

I think water cooling will be useful for keeping maximum boost clocks through gaming sessions, keeping the temps down in the high 50's low 60's allowing the card to boost its heart out.


----------



## brandonb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*


from what i gather the asus card is overall the better one for heat and looks


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonb21*
> 
> from what i gather the asus card is overall the better one for heat and looks


Pretty close...Asus has the better looks this time, but those fans on the MSI are really good and the over all design of the cooling heat pipe and metal plate around the memory


----------



## pez

I'm more concerned that MSI felt that the Gaming X deserved a $720 price tag. I have hopes that maybe it's Newegg's greed, but who knows. If that's the case, what are we looking at for pricing of the Gaming Z, Lightning, and the Seahawk versions?


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm more concerned that MSI felt that the Gaming X deserved a $720 price tag. I have hopes that maybe it's Newegg's greed, but who knows. If that's the case, what are we looking at for pricing of the Gaming Z, Lightning, and the Seahawk versions?


Nvidia started all this greedy mess and of course the partners are also cashing in...terrible move and deal breaker for people looking to upgrade


----------



## pez

Well I see rumor that the Strix (keep in mind I'm speaking for US pricing) will be $650-660, EVGA ACX 3.0 is $620, my G1 was $650, etc. I fully expected to pay between $600-700, but I feel MSI (or newegg) came out of left field with that Gaming X pricing.

$720 is just a lot, and is legitimately what I thought a Lightning or a Seahawk might cost, but the lower end OC model?


----------



## Zaor

https://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_0_3?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=gtx+1080&sprefix=gtx%2Caps%2C228

Whyyy?I think i was born in the wrong continent.Damn stork.


----------



## jprovido

im getting impatient with aib gtx 1080 availability. now b&h says june 26. when I preordered it said it ships on june 16.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

It seems Asus has made a really stupid move. The strix 1080 has 2x HDMI ports instead of 3 display ports.. So it's 2x hdmi 2x display port 1x dvi. Rip triple monitor high refresh rate setups!


----------



## BillOhio

^
I won't buy a card with less than 3 displayports + 1 hdmi.


----------



## criminal

In stock:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127943&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-Veeralava%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=

$719... geez!

Edit: Gone. They must have only had a few.


----------



## Zaor

I remember the good ol days when we were talking about a $600-$650 1080 with a performance of 30% >980ti.







Doubt we're gonna see that during summer or at least until Amd gets off its arse and give us Vega,can't get here soon enough.What Nvidia did with Founders Edition was despicable setting this precedent for future gpu pricing.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Are you running your card inside a case? I'm curious to see how the card throttles out of the box when inside a case.


I hope this help you and other ones in the forum..

ZOTAC 1080 FOUNDERS

Case: Corsair 240 (theres a 120mm fan right in front of the GPU pushing air towards the GPU)
1080 everything is at stock nothing is touched just plug and play type of scenario
Ambient: 77F

Heaven load @ 4K

GPU-Z Sensor TAB


OHM GRAPH (dont mind the MHz scale on the gpu graph as it dont read correctly the GPU speed and display it on the scale, just look at the graph it scales fine) 500MHz on that scale for clarification would be 1000MHz on the 1080 and the 1000MHz would be 2000MHz on the 1080


Same Scenario but this time

FAN 70%
VOLTAGE 100+
POWER 120%
TEMP 92C

No overclock
dont mind the in between stock vs max limiters lines... wanted to keep it as realistic possible without creating a new graph


----------



## ChevChelios

anyone has any experience with Palit 1080 GameRock Premium Edition http://www.palit.com/palit/vgapro.php?id=2614&lang=en&pn=NEB1080H15P2-1040G&tab=sp

how is that cooler ?

how is Palit quality in general ?

between Palit 1080 GameRock and Gigabyte 1080 G1 Gaming - which would you choose ? Palit Gamerock has 8+6 (and dual bios !), G1 has 8-pin ... but maybe G1 has better cooler ?

just reading the specs the Palit GameRock 1080 looks pretty good .. 8+6 pins, 8+2 power PWM, dual bios, backplate, ok looking cooler, decent factory OC ..


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> anyone has any experience with Palit 1080 GameRock Premium Edition http://www.palit.com/palit/vgapro.php?id=2614&lang=en&pn=NEB1080H15P2-1040G&tab=sp
> 
> how is that cooler ?
> 
> how is Palit quality in general ?
> 
> between Palit 1080 GameRock and Gigabyte 1080 G1 Gaming - which would you choose ? Palit Gamerock has 8+6 (and dual bios !), G1 has 8-pin ... but maybe G1 has better cooler ?
> 
> just reading the specs the Palit GameRock 1080 looks pretty good .. 8+6 pins, 8+2 power PWM, dual bios, backplate, ok looking cooler, decent factory OC ..


Palit isn't a name that comes to mind at all when i think of GPUs, i personally wouldn't buy them, but the dual bios may be absolutely critical in overcoming the voltage issue thats hurting the OCability of the 1080s. I'm also very happy with my 970 g1 so my vote would have to go to gigabyte on this one. Even if it can only do about 2k on the OC i'd be pretty content with that, but i'm going for a 1070 anyways


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Palit isn't a name that comes to mind at all when i think of GPUs, i personally wouldn't buy them, but the dual bios may be absolutely critical in overcoming the voltage issue thats hurting the OCability of the 1080s. I'm also very happy with my 970 g1 so my vote would have to go to gigabyte on this one. Even if it can only do about 2k on the OC i'd be pretty content with that, but i'm going for a 1070 anyways


The wait is killing me. I'm on then border of do I really care if the 1070 is FE or not. My strength is failing me.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> The wait is killing me. I'm on then border of do I really care if the 1070 is FE or not. My strength is failing me.


FE is pointless unless you're doing a small itx build and cant afford a custom cooler dumping heat inside the case. I have a mid tower with 6 140mm fans providing plenty of airflow so an AIB card with a good cooler is the obvious choice


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> FE is pointless unless you're doing a small itx build and cant afford a custom cooler dumping heat inside the case. I have a mid tower with 6 140mm fans providing plenty of airflow so an AIB card with a good cooler is the obvious choice


I'm thinking of pre-ordering one of those new EVGA cases that come out tomorrow as well. Good way to spend money saved on the 1070 IMO. Does the FE 1070 even face the same problems as the FE 1080? I haven't seen much on it at all.


----------



## SSJVegeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I hope this help you and other ones in the forum..
> 
> Case: Corsair 240 (theres a 120mm fan right in front of the GPU pushing air towards the GPU)
> 1080 everything is at stock nothing is touched just plug and play type of scenario


Which 1080 do you have?


----------



## candy_van

I wonder if there will be any other AIB releases than Zotac with blower-style coolers.
Haven't seen any from EVGA thus far, just the ACX style :/


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta*
> 
> Which 1080 do you have?


Zotac Founders


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> In stock:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127943&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-Veeralava%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=
> 
> $719... geez!
> 
> Edit: Gone. They must have only had a few.


I snagged one at 1:45 today and completed the purchase only get the out of stock email 5 minutes later: "We regret to inform you that your order has been voided due to insufficient stock."

At 2:41 I got a NewEgg notification it was in stock. Added it to my cart and I completed purchase but It is still in order verification, i am expecting another out of stock email at any moment.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I hope this help you and other ones in the forum..
> 
> Case: Corsair 240 (theres a 120mm fan right in front of the GPU pushing air towards the GPU)
> 1080 everything is at stock nothing is touched just plug and play type of scenario
> Ambient: 77F
> 
> Heaven load @ 4K
> 
> GPU-Z Sensor TAB


Thank you.

So just to put this to rest with 100% certainty.....

This is a 1080 founders edition with no overclock and running the stock fan profile inside a matx case holding a temperature of 83c.

And we are not seeing any throttle occurring at all during the Heaven run.


----------



## ChevChelios

wait, thats a stock FE that auto OCs to *1898*Mhz ?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> wait, thats a stock FE that auto OCs to *1898*Mhz ?


Yes Zotac Founders


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> anyone has any experience with Palit 1080 GameRock Premium Edition http://www.palit.com/palit/vgapro.php?id=2614&lang=en&pn=NEB1080H15P2-1040G&tab=sp
> 
> how is that cooler ?
> 
> how is Palit quality in general ?
> 
> between Palit 1080 GameRock and Gigabyte 1080 G1 Gaming - which would you choose ? Palit Gamerock has 8+6 (and dual bios !), G1 has 8-pin ... but maybe G1 has better cooler ?
> 
> just reading the specs the Palit GameRock 1080 looks pretty good .. 8+6 pins, 8+2 power PWM, dual bios, backplate, ok looking cooler, decent factory OC ..


Palit had (have) some pretty good 980 TI cards


----------



## kse617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Palit had (have) some pretty good 980 TI cards


This.

The SJS was the 2nd best 980 Ti in terms of thermals and noise output (only behind the Lightning) and the GameRock 1080 looks an awful lot like it so I expect something similar.

The build quality wasn't so nice tho (I had one), coil whine was above average and it was a bit plasticky for my taste but otherwise the card was solid.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> What does a 980ti have to be clocked at to reach a stock 1080 atm?


1500/8000 seems to do the trick just fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Have you seen these Hardwareluxx benchmarks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080 @ 2114/11520 is around 15% faster than a 980 Ti @ 1500/8000


----------



## ChevChelios

coil whine is a pretty big turn off for me, i cant stand that squeaking ..

Gigabyte it is ! I'll play it safe


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> anyone has any experience with Palit 1080 GameRock Premium Edition http://www.palit.com/palit/vgapro.php?id=2614&lang=en&pn=NEB1080H15P2-1040G&tab=sp
> 
> how is that cooler ?
> 
> how is Palit quality in general ?
> 
> between Palit 1080 GameRock and Gigabyte 1080 G1 Gaming - which would you choose ? Palit Gamerock has 8+6 (and dual bios !), G1 has 8-pin ... but maybe G1 has better cooler ?
> 
> just reading the specs the Palit GameRock 1080 looks pretty good .. 8+6 pins, 8+2 power PWM, dual bios, backplate, ok looking cooler, decent factory OC ..


I've had Palit before, they are fairly common in Europe. The four I've had were pretty good and I had zero issue. That cooler on it actually looks pretty good.


----------



## Bogga

To get back on topic... ppl with AIB cards. How you doing?


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Sold my XFX 390X last week. Awaiting the Classified or FTW 1080. Then again, I kinda wouldn't mind spending less on eVga's 'base' (not Founder's) 1080, which is listed cheaper on their website. I haven't had a blower-style card in years. Anyway, I don't have the patience to wait for AMD's response. Too bad because it would've been nice to have some higher-end competition right away.

Is Pascal more of a 'tick' than 'tock' (to put it in Intel terms)? It kinda seems that way as far as the architecture goes?


----------



## Pragmatist

Edit: The information was removed.


----------



## Joneszilla

Newegg will be delivering my MSI Gaming X tomorrow.









Now to call EVGA and cancel my FTW preorder.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> wait, thats a stock FE that auto OCs to *1898*Mhz ?


I've seen similar in reviews too.


----------



## i7monkey

So what's the verdict on this card? Disappointing? Epic fail? Disgustingly priced? Shady business practices? Seems like they're cutting corners and deceiving their customers at every step.


----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> So what's the verdict on this card? Disappointing? Epic fail? Disgustingly priced? Shady business practices? Seems like they're cutting corners and deceiving their customers at every step.


Good card but kinda pricey, it's getting into big die price, 550- 599$ would be better but that's not the case here. and FE cooler is junk considering it's price is 100$ more.

also this is the first time my local dealer hasn't got any xx80 card here after gtx 680, so it seems like g5x has caused shortages. ( he has 1070 though)


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> So what's the verdict on this card? Disappointing? Epic fail? Disgustingly priced? Shady business practices? Seems like they're cutting corners and deceiving their customers at every step.


great card, but expensive as hell. I'm going to get either 1080 AIB (if I want max performance) or 1070 Gaming X (staggering performance/noise&power ratio)
funny to see this thread consists in 90% of 980ti owners willing to break the world's power consumption record to show 980ti can surpass a 1080.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> great card, but expensive as hell. I'm going to get either 1080 AIB (if I want max performance) or 1070 Gaming X (staggering performance/noise&power ratio)
> funny to see this thread consists in 90% of 980ti owners willing to break the world's power consumption record to show 980ti can surpass a 1080.


I think that is more to show that the gap isn't as wide as some of the initial hyped reviews claimed it was (stock boosting well vs very ref stock).

My (binned) 980Ti took max 225W to run at 1551Mhz.. From that point the 1080 is a small improvement in either performance or power draw, but it's not entirely apples to apples comparison. And also a little funny with people at the same time crying for more power connectors on the 1080









An interesting option besides a 1080, is the 1070 in SLI for a little bit more money ($760 hopefully vs $620-$680?).


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> An interesting option besides a 1080, is the 1070 in SLI for a little bit more money ($760 hopefully vs $620-$680?).


That's what I'd be doing if there weren't so many people on here slamming SLI.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> So what's the verdict on this card? Disappointing? Epic fail? Disgustingly priced? Shady business practices? Seems like they're cutting corners and deceiving their customers at every step.


TROLL ALERT. DO NOT FEED IT.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> That's what I'd be doing if there weren't so many people on here slamming SLI.


Looking at the HBM SLI results on Guru3D, it looked better than expected to me. The graphs on frame/stutter analyses look good and much better than you'd expect judging from comments from some. But the SLI perf. scaling will strongly vary from title to title.


(disclosure: do have 1080 on order)


----------



## blue1512

CF does smoke SLI when it workes well. The problem is that it doesn't work well often


----------



## toncij

It beats 980Ti by 10-15% (when both are max overclocked), but TitanX only up to 7% from my own tests. I hope we'll see some top products perform better, because at this moment 1080 doesn't seem very attractive. Maybe, but only maybe, some of them will release a card that is near-silent on max overclock under load (air? AIO?) and at 2.2GHz that might work for those wanting 15% above TitanX.

In a general perspective, even 15% is not enough to change anything. It enables you to go for 60 FPS from 55, but you could do that anyway with usually a single setting in the game reduced. It will enable you to go from 125 fps to catch 144, but again, nothing to write home about. This card is simply irrelevant for current flagship owners.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> So what's the verdict on this card? Disappointing? Epic fail? Disgustingly priced? Shady business practices? Seems like they're cutting corners and deceiving their customers at every step.


*amazing* card, the fastest (single GPU) on the market right now









oh wait, is that not what you wanted to hear ?


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Have you seen these Hardwareluxx benchmarks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080 @ 2114/11520 is around 15% faster than a 980 Ti @ 1500/8000
> 
> Also what makes you think a $599 1080 is somehow going to be better than the FE? If I had to guess, I would break it down as follows:
> 
> - $599 1080s will use the reference board but an even worse cooler than the reference blower, so it's going to overclock even less than the FE
> - between $599 and $699 you'll see AIB cards with custom coolers but still on a reference board. Thermals will be much better and power limits might be increased, giving slightly better overclocking
> - $699+ you'll see the true custom AIBs with better coolers and a custom PCB


Seems that i will be keeping my SLI 980 TI G1s until big pascal arrives.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Thermals are a big issue on this card. I just want those perf caps gone and a better stable voltage don't like the jumping all over the place..
Reference cooler is doing a good job in my opinion. Best one so far on my end..

Not a big jump from my 980TI @ 1560 it is a side grade for me.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Thermals are a big issue on this card. I just want those perf caps gone and a better stable voltage don't like the jumping all over the place..
> Reference cooler is doing a good job in my opinion. Best one so far on my end..
> 
> *Not a big jump from my 980TI @ 1560 it is a side grade for me*.


Same here, 1585/8500 GTX980Ti. Not worth the upgrade, definitely looking forward to the 1080Ti though.


----------



## kse617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Have you seen these Hardwareluxx benchmarks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080 @ 2114/11520 is around 15% faster than a 980 Ti @ 1500/8000
> 
> Also what makes you think a $599 1080 is somehow going to be better than the FE? If I had to guess, I would break it down as follows:
> 
> - $599 1080s will use the reference board but an even worse cooler than the reference blower, so it's going to overclock even less than the FE
> - between $599 and $699 you'll see AIB cards with custom coolers but still on a reference board. Thermals will be much better and power limits might be increased, giving slightly better overclocking
> - $699+ you'll see the true custom AIBs with better coolers and a custom PCB


I'm not defending any setup, but those benches look a bit shady, no?

The TPU review showed the stock 1080 to beat the stock 980 Ti by around 25-30%, not by 10-15%... weird.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Thermals are a big issue on this card. I just want those perf caps gone and a better stable voltage don't like the jumping all over the place..
> Reference cooler is doing a good job in my opinion. Best one so far on my end..
> 
> Not a big jump from my 980TI @ 1560 it is a side grade for me.


So you're saying a card at it's stock speed that costs the same as your extremely overclocked card isn't a fast enough jump to justify the upgrade?

Well, I'm shocked. Shocked I tell you. This is my shocked face. :-|

My highly overclocked 770s in SLI are as fast as your 980 Ti at stock speed. To me your 980 Ti was just a "side grade" which is why I am still running my 770s in SLI. Does that mean that your 980 Ti is really crap like you're trying to saying the 1080 is?


----------



## ChevChelios

its funny how all the BIOS-modded, liquid cooled 980Ti owners have to come and make it known to the whole wide world that they dont need to upgrade to the little old 1080









WHAT A SHOCKER


----------



## cg4200

6 weeks ago sold my G1 980 ti 650.00 with ek waterblock needed money and hate losing every upgrade, although happens anyway.
My G1 I would game 1575/8200 load 40C I regret selling now how would that have compared??
Also I could not wait anymore was using 660 backup card on 49in 4k wasabi had to play 1080. I saw a titan x on ebay bought for 600 shipped.
stock fan is garbage changed thermal paste cleaned card asic 72.6 game will play 1450 and throttles down cuz temps after 30 minutes gaming.
I orderd ek block should be here today if I can get 1550 8000 would it be close to 1080 performance?


----------



## ChevChelios

you went from a 980Ti to a Titan X when 1080 is already out ? wow ..


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> So you're saying a card at it's stock speed that costs the same as your extremely overclocked card isn't a fast enough jump to justify the upgrade?
> 
> Well, I'm shocked. Shocked I tell you. This is my shocked face. :-|
> 
> My highly overclocked 770s in SLI are as fast as your 980 Ti at stock speed. To me your 980 Ti was just a "side grade" which is why I am still running my 770s in SLI. Does that mean that your 980 Ti is really crap like you're trying to saying the 1080 is?


I sold my 980TI to a friend in need of a gpu upgrade. My 980TI was hybrid and bios modded to a 1405 stock with a mere @ 1.168mV ready to go nothing needs to be touched. No perf caps problems no nothing.

The 1080 i have on stock speed mind you she boost to 1900mhz and at @ 2088MHz of overclock is only 11.5% faster than my 980ti in synthetic benchmarks that mind you are more efficient than game code, so yeah is a sidegrade to me.. 2gb extra of vram + fast sync... and a new gpu to tinker around till a new one shows up...

Thats how i see it, Thats how it is... i have and did the numbers myself on the same system using the same setup and nobody can tell me otherwise.

Anyway, i have a 980ti evga hybrid kit for her laying around for later. Testing card first before hand..


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I sold my 980TI to a friend in need of a gpu upgrade. My 980TI was hybrid and bios modded to a 1405 stock with a mere @ 1.68mV ready to go nothing needs to be touched. No perf caps problems no nothing.
> 
> The 1080 i have on stock speed mind you she boost to 1900mhz and at @ 2088MHz of overclock is only 11.5% faster than my 980ti in synthetic benchmarks that mind you are more efficient than game code, so yeah is a sidegrade to me.. 2gb extra of vram + *fast sync*...
> 
> Thats how i see it.


Isn't Maxwell getting fast sync?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Isn't Maxwell getting fast sync?


idk thats a good question


----------



## cg4200

Yeah I bought my titan last week kind of inpulse buy ,but I wanted one for awhile and I mod my bios and I don't care about power savings per say. Was gonna get 1080 gaming but I 8 pin power and I would have to wait to find out if and when they figure out bios mod.. also next choice msi 1080 gaming and they are price gouging 718 +waterblock and don't get me wrong 1080 is good card but I figured titan x if I want to resell next year holds value better probably keep it at that point. 1080 when 1080ti comes out will drop a lot in price it is faster than titan x but funny how a lot off people don't want to pay a lot for what they consider a small chip, and titan x overclocked with 12gb ram for someone playing 4k is still close to 1080 ? D

Does anyone running titan x at 1550 /8000 or around have benchmarks vs 1080 same cpu ram and setup hard to find honest review I feel every one is trying to make 1080 look much faster???


----------



## dude0014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cg4200*
> 
> Does anyone running titan x at 1550 /8000 or around have benchmarks vs 1080 same cpu ram and setup hard to find honest review I feel every one is trying to make 1080 look much faster???


Not trying to make it look faster. It is in fact faster.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oP0wRVjQh5U


----------



## ChevChelios

OCed 1080 is up to 15% faster then even a liquid cooled 980Ti still


----------



## Joneszilla

http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/gtx1080/

Looks like a bunch of cards are in stock now.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/gtx1080/
> 
> Looks like a bunch of cards are in stock now.


Must be a glitch in the site. They are showing in stock but once I get to the Secure Checkout portion there's a message saying the item has been removed from my cart as it's not available or can't be delivered to my location (Minnesota).


----------



## cg4200

I know it is faster and I am not crazy or a butt hurt owner just hate waste money and I water cool..i paid 725.00 titan x +including waterblock. 1080 gaming if you hit refresh and keep waiting 719.00 then waterblock or micro center 749.00 in stock than waterblock looking at close to 900.00 =around 175.00 dollars more at 10-15% faster.If I use cards at stock I would have just got 1080 gaming over titan x , but I enjoy overclocking and gaming!!Thanks for the link also I do not see a mention of speeds just shows overclocked all cards..
I thought I saw at my friends house a posting of someone who owned both did titan x 1550 vs 1080 2200 in a few games at 4k 10 % difference at 4k..some like tomb raider where takes lot of ram was like 7fps difference i game on 49 in wasabi so that is most important. can't find the link. Again I know 1080 is faster stock and oc just oc brings gap closer


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> Must be a glitch in the site. They are showing in stock but once I get to the Secure Checkout portion there's a message saying the item has been removed from my cart as it's not available or can't be delivered to my location (Minnesota).


It was doing that to me, I just tried and it actually let me get to the checkout, so you may try again


----------



## fcman

Posted this in the 1080 owners club thread but figured people here would probably like to see as well. 1080 Classified possibly under $725, possible $699

https://twitter.com/EVGA_JacobF/status/741011190025834496


----------



## Cool Mike

Just grabbed a 1080 Strix at Newegg. the first two attempts I got a "removed from cart no longer available". tried a third time and got it.
In packaging now. Just cancelled my EVGA FTW preorder at Amazon. Sorry EVGA.









Strix getting some very good reviews.









Seems Newegg is receiving very small batches as they are sold within 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fcman*
> 
> Posted this in the 1080 owners club thread but figured people here would probably like to see as well. 1080 Classified possibly under $725, possible $699
> 
> https://twitter.com/EVGA_JacobF/status/741011190025834496


Damn if it really does come in at 699.99 vs the MSI Gaming X which is currently at 729(?), and the upcoming MSI Gaming Z which is supposed to be even more expensive... makes it sound like a deal.

which BTW GTX 1080 MSRP 599.99 or 699.99 for FE. If the Classified 1080 is the same price as the FE at 699.99 which is only a 100 dollars more than the MSRP of a 1080. VS the GTX 680 which was 499.99 vs GTX 680 Classified 659.99.


----------



## bfedorov11

The question is how will the classy clock? It seems very strange we haven't seen a custom pcb hit 2100.. or did I miss it. If the FE clocks higher, I would still take it with the stock cooler over a card with better cooling but clocks lower. There has to be an explanation. You'd think they would send out their best for review samples.


----------



## bigjdubb

2100 isn't a problem, getting beyond that is tough. It also doesn't appear that performance is scaling in a linear fashion with clock speed.

it doesn't appear to make much of a difference which card you get if clock speed is your concern. The aftermarket coolers operate with fewer decibels but that doesn't matter to everyone, the stock cooler seems to hold clocks with 100% fan speed..


----------



## fcman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Damn if it really does come in at 699.99 vs the MSI Gaming X which is currently at 729(?), and the upcoming MSI Gaming Z which is supposed to be even more expensive... makes it sound like a deal.
> 
> which BTW GTX 1080 MSRP 599.99 or 699.99 for FE. If the Classified 1080 is the same price as the FE at 699.99 which is only a 100 dollars more than the MSRP of a 1080. VS the GTX 680 which was 499.99 vs GTX 680 Classified 659.99.


Yup, seems like it wll be a great deal, if they manage to squeeze some extra performance out of it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> The question is how will the classy clock? It seems very strange we haven't seen a custom pcb hit 2100.. or did I miss it. If the FE clocks higher, I would still take it with the stock cooler over a card with better cooling but clocks lower. There has to be an explanation. You'd think they would send out their best for review samples.


http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/asus_gtx_1080_strix_review/3

This is their claim at least, who knows how long it held for though. There is also someone in the owners club thread claiming a 1080 @2200mhz.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> It was doing that to me, I just tried and it actually let me get to the checkout, so you may try again


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Just grabbed a 1080 Strix at Newegg. the first two attempts I got a "removed from cart no longer available". tried a third time and got it.
> In packaging now. Just cancelled my EVGA FTW preorder at Amazon. Sorry EVGA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strix getting some very good reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Newegg is receiving very small batches as they are sold within 5-10 minutes.


Newegg failed me this morning but Micro Center did not...


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> Newegg failed me this morning but Micro Center did not...


What'd microcenter charge for that?


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> What'd microcenter charge for that?


Did you have to ask?









$759


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> Did you have to ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $759


DAMN!


----------



## bigjdubb

Ouch $759 for that thing. I would rather have the FE version, at least it isn't as fugly or expensive. That's $10 more than they want for the AIO version.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> DAMN!


I know....I know!

Newegg, which Micro Center will normally price match, sells this card for $719. Another customer and I asked for the price match but since Newegg does not currently have inventory Micro Center declined.


----------



## dude0014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> DAMN!


Word. I actually got in an order on newegg for $719, was processing and all. Then my principles kicked in, and I cancelled it


----------



## y2kcamaross

***? Yeah that's close to MSRP for AIB cards... wasn't this originally listed at like $619-$629?????


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> ***? Yeah that's close to MSRP for AIB cards... wasn't this originally listed at like $619-$629?????


Yup. Also, the strix was originally stated to be $629 and now it is $679.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> ***? Yeah that's close to MSRP for AIB cards... wasn't this originally listed at like $619-$629?????


I've never seen this particular card under $719. Some of the other AIB cards are in the $629-649 range like the EVGA ACX versions.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> I've never seen this particular card under $719. Some of the other AIB cards are in the $629-649 range like the EVGA ACX versions.


I think I was thinking of the Strix


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> I've never seen this particular card under $719. Some of the other AIB cards are in the $629-649 range like the EVGA ACX versions.


Never officially at that lower price, once it started showing at retailers it has been $719, makes you wonder what they are going to charge for the high end versions.


----------



## dude0014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Never officially at that lower price, once it started showing at retailers it has been $719, makes you wonder what they are going to charge for the high end versions.


I saw somewhere the price for the seahawk model was $759


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude0014*
> 
> I saw somewhere the price for the seahawk model was $759


Micro Center also had at least one Seahawk. I believe $849.99 was the price of admission on that one....


----------



## dude0014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> Micro Center also had at least one Seahawk. I believe $849.99 was the price of admission on that one....


Microcentre just became my favorite retailer /sarcasm


----------



## bigjdubb

newegg had the Seahawk listed this morning for $749. I just went to check and the listing is gone now, I wonder if it is going to pop back up at a higher price.


----------



## nycgtr

759 for that... Dude you win the most desperate gpu buyer of the year. Over 800 with tax. Well microcenter also has the 1070 for 500 ROFL, so they are really gouging with it, this time around.


----------



## Eorzean

Who isn't gouging this time around?


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> 759 for that... Dude you win the most desperate gpu buyer of the year. Over 800 with tax. Well microcenter also has the 1070 for 500 ROFL, so they are really gouging with it, this time around.


I don't disagree at all. Generally speaking, MC has been very good to me over the years so I was surprised to see the $40 premium and refusal to price match Newegg. This was the first time for me they turned it down. At that point though I had already driven up there and had the card I wanted in-hand. Oh well. It's not like any form of the 1080 is for the budget-conscious buyer.

Unfortunately I've been passed up for most desperate GPU buyer so far this year....


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> I don't disagree at all. Generally speaking, MC has been very good to me over the years so I was surprised to see the $40 premium and refusal to price match Newegg. This was the first time for me they turned it down. At that point though I had already driven up there and had the card I wanted in-hand. Oh well. It's not like any form of the 1080 is for the budget-conscious buyer.
> 
> Unfortunately I've been passed up for most desperate GPU buyer so far this year....


They wont always pm to newegg. 2 times for me they didn't. Once was for the sound blaster z they wanted like 40 dollars more and newegg had it in stock sold by newegg and nope. Other time was for the XB321 4k gsync. 1099 at newegg in stock and sold they wouldn't budge either. Over the years I've gotten really stupid deals at MC so that's all good. But their 1070 50 dollar gouging today is just horrific. Their TI pricing is dropping really slow too, outside of 1 model from 3 weeks ago which was going for 475 I think. But yeah that's too much for a 1080. I remember their titan x was like 1200 too instead of 1k something like that. I had 2 1080 ftws preordered but canceled thinking ek wouldn't do blocks only to find out later they would. For the upgrade going to 1080s is minimal, I hope you are getting a massive upgrade for what you paid. Hell, I just got my friend 2 980tis yesterday for 600 (300 a pop).


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> I don't disagree at all. Generally speaking, MC has been very good to me over the years so I was surprised to see the $40 premium and refusal to price match Newegg. This was the first time for me they turned it down. At that point though I had already driven up there and had the card I wanted in-hand. Oh well. It's not like any form of the 1080 is for the budget-conscious buyer.
> 
> Unfortunately I've been passed up for most desperate GPU buyer so far this year....


I say screw it, if you want it and you can afford it, why not buy it? I love microcenter, my favorite retailer by far, I buy all of my processors from them because they are cheaper than everywhere else even with tax added.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Tempted, but hesitant. I have an r9 290 (sig rig), and only 1080p monitors at the moment. I feel like all this would give me at this level is a (significant) fps boost. Should probably get a 4k monitor and whatnot before I get one of these to really benefit from it, no?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I say screw it, if you want it and you can afford it, why not buy it? I love microcenter, my favorite retailer by far, I buy all of my processors from them because they are cheaper than everywhere else even with tax added.


Yea mine too. The NJ one that I go to ( I got 4 around me) is only 3.5 tax rate which is amazing when I go rack up, and the open box deals I've gotten. I don't even wanna say LOL. Feels like I got the stuff for free almost.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Tempted, but hesitant. I have an r9 290 (sig rig), and only 1080p monitors at the moment. I feel like all this would give me at this level is a (significant) fps boost. Should probably get a 4k monitor and whatnot before I get one of these to really benefit from it, no?


Might want to consider getting two 1080's if you want 4k.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> They wont always pm to newegg. 2 times for me they didn't. Once was for the sound blaster z they wanted like 40 dollars more and newegg had it in stock sold by newegg and nope. Other time was for the XB321 4k gsync. 1099 at newegg in stock and sold they wouldn't budge either. *Over the years I've gotten really stupid deals at MC so that's all good.* But their 1070 50 dollar gouging today is just horrific. Their TI pricing is dropping really slow too, outside of 1 model from 3 weeks ago which was going for 475 I think. But yeah that's too much for a 1080. I remember their titan x was like 1200 too instead of 1k something like that. I had 2 1080 ftws preordered but canceled thinking ek wouldn't do blocks only to find out later they would. For the upgrade going to 1080s is minimal, I hope you are getting a massive upgrade for what you paid. Hell, I just got my friend 2 980tis yesterday for 600 (300 a pop).


That's why I'm not too bothered by it. I've gotten plenty of great deals as well; just in the last few months. I'm very confident I'm still coming out ahead in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Might want to consider getting two 1080's if you want 4k.


That's a bit out of my pricerange!







Better hold off, then.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> That's a bit out of my pricerange!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better hold off, then.


1440p high refresh rate is the ticket!


----------



## erocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I say screw it, if you want it and you can afford it, why not buy it? .


...and that's how one stops being able to afford things in the future. Stupid spending.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erocker*
> 
> ...and that's how one stops being able to afford things in the future. Stupid spending.


We are talking about $750 not $75,000.


----------



## BillOhio

if $100 is THAT big a deal to anyone, they probably have more important things they ought to be doing than gaming.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erocker*
> 
> ...and that's how one stops being able to afford things in the future. Stupid spending.


Don't worry about me. I assure you I can afford it.

I'm doing ok for myself and right now this is the only semblance of a hobby I have. On principle yes you are absolutely right. Honestly, I'm not going to get my stomach in knots over it though.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

so no $600 1080 yet lol


----------



## ChevChelios

damn people are cheap ..


----------



## dude0014

If someone has $600 to spend on a card, they sure as hell will have easy $750 to spend. Thats not the issue.

I look at it in two ways, in principle we are encouraging MSI to get away with these prices, which may encourage others to as well. Bad for consumers as a whole. However, in retrospect Nvidia/partners probably had this planned all along, to let the market drive the prices, and dare I say maybe create an artificial shortage to begin with (too much conspiracy?)

The other way is, I just saved $150! Thats roughly 5 games off cdkeys, and I just pre-ordered Deus Ex Mankind divided for $32


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> so no $600 1080 yet lol


Exact 599.99 or close enough to it?


----------



## bigboy678

I was wondering if there are any overclocking reviews of the 1080 out there that have a custom bios?

from what i seen even with custom cooling, custom pcbs, and an extra power connector cards arent able to go much further than stock ones


----------



## zGunBLADEz

mind you guys i bought a founders 1080..

But im the type of guy that tells it how it is...

Its not been cheap is the reality..


----------



## dude0014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigboy678*
> 
> I was wondering if there are any overclocking reviews of the 1080 out there that have a custom bios?
> 
> from what i seen even with custom cooling, custom pcbs, and an extra power connector cards arent able to go much further than stock ones


The Galax employee/engineer live overclocked a HOF 1080 to 2.2 Ghz @ around 1.3 volts custom bios on air. That's about it. +100 Mhz for +0.2 volts


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigboy678*
> 
> I was wondering if there are any overclocking reviews of the 1080 out there that have a custom bios?
> 
> from what i seen even with custom cooling, custom pcbs, and an extra power connector cards arent able to go much further than stock ones


and thats why i went founders way, im not waiting for a miracle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude0014*
> 
> The Galax employee/engineer live overclocked a HOF 1080 to 2.2 Ghz @ around 1.3 volts custom bios on air. That's about it. +100 Mhz for +0.2 volts


at that point gains are meaningless not even 1fps


----------



## MNiceGuy

EVGA Founder's Edition currently in-stock at Newegg


----------



## BillOhio

FE 1070's listed as $620 Canadian up here. That converts to $486 U.S. I have no doubt I'll be well over $1K for a 1080 Ti.


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> FE 1070's listed as $620 Canadian up here. That converts to $486 U.S. I have no doubt I'll be well over $1K for a 1080 Ti.


http://www.ncix.com/search/?qcatid=0&q=gtx+1070

The Zotac one seems to be cheaper at $590


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/search/?qcatid=0&q=gtx+1070
> 
> The Zotac one seems to be cheaper at $590


I hadn't seen it. Nice.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigboy678*
> 
> I was wondering if there are any overclocking reviews of the 1080 out there that have a custom bios?
> 
> from what i seen even with custom cooling, custom pcbs, and an extra power connector cards arent able to go much further than stock ones


Custom pcb and cooler cards haven't impressed thus far. There are a few sponsored clockers who have given some extreme cooling results but so far I haven't seen anything over 2.2 air cooled or water cooled. It seems like the best bang for the buck right now is reference pcb's with custom coolers, like the EVGA ACX. Probably get the same clocks as the classi but $100 or so less.


----------



## shalafi

Aaand I'm still waiting for the EVGA Hybrid to surface in flesh, reviews and whatnot ..


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> Aaand I'm still waiting for the EVGA Hybrid to surface in flesh, reviews and whatnot ..


same, if only out of curiosity.


----------



## shalafi

I was seriously considering the MSI SeaHawk at first, but seeing that it only has the default 8-pin power .. meh. The EVGA Hybrid will have more power phases + better cooling, though they'll probably slap a hefty price on it as well


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> I was seriously considering the MSI SeaHawk at first, but seeing that it only has the default 8-pin power .. meh. *The EVGA Hybrid will have more power phases + better cooling, though they'll probably slap a hefty price on it as well*


But do any of those things mean anything other than a higher price? So far that is all that it has meant. I would be surprised if the EVGA hybrid is more expensive than the Seahawk though. MSI has lost their minds with the 1080.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> But do any of those things mean anything other than a higher price? So far that is all that it has meant. I would be surprised if the EVGA hybrid is more expensive than the Seahawk though. MSI has lost their minds with the 1080.


Exactly. At this point the extra phases and power connector do nothing more than allow the manufacturers to justify charging higher prices.


----------



## dude0014

ALL Gigabyte G1 GTX 1080 orders getting updated on Amazon! I'm getting mine on Wednesday. So glad I didn't cancel. $611 shipped. Woot

Edit: Will repaste with CLU (liquid metal), overclock and post results once in hand


----------



## ZealotKi11er

There must be some amazing game out there that people are going out of their way to overpay for an already overpriced card. Nvidia did a good thing pricing FE $100 more. Now they can charge $750 and still look fine to most people.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> There must be some amazing game out there


Witcher 3 DLC, DOOM @ 1440p/4K

soon - BF1

for me also RotR still


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> Witcher 3 DLC, DOOM @ 1440p/4K
> 
> soon - BF1
> 
> for me also RotR still


Doom runs on a Potato, BF1 is Dice game so well optimized also run on a Potato.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Doom runs on a Potato, BF1 is Dice game so well optimized also run on a Potato.


Lol, these damn games are so optimized that I can run them on 3 SLI Corn Kernels!!! What a rip off to have a dedicated GPU!!!


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Doom runs on a Potato, BF1 is Dice game so well optimized also run on a Potato.


for 1440p 144Hz Doom you still need that power

and have you seen BF1 graphics ? optimized or not it will eat everything it can get


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> for 1440p 144Hz Doom you still need that power
> 
> and have you seen BF1 graphics ? optimized or not it will eat everything it can get


BF1 will support SLI and CFX well. Thats enough for most people here. BF1 will run about the same as SW:BF. Maybe 5-10% slower.

Still I do not see why one would overpay to play BF1 lol. So the price of playing BF now $200? What a joke.


----------



## ChevChelios

dont play then


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> BF1 will support SLI and CFX well. Thats enough for most people here. BF1 will run about the same as SW:BF. Maybe 5-10% slower.
> 
> Still I do not see why one would overpay to play BF1 lol. So the price of playing BF now $200? What a joke.


I know this is off topic but what's this about BF1 being $200. I haven't been keeping tack of BF1 since the announcement.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I know this is off topic but what's this about BF1 being $200. I haven't been keeping tack of BF1 since the announcement.


i believe he is adding some of the cost for getting an FE card and has a very good point.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i believe he is adding some of the cost for getting an FE card and has a very good point.


Oh ok, I was thinking that maybe EA went off the deep end and doubled the price of battlefield.


----------



## Brimlock

Lol, knowing EA that wouldn't be a surprise.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Oh ok, I was thinking that maybe EA went off the deep end and doubled the price of battlefield.


Maybe they Will try to charge $200 for Battlefield 1 during the first month, calling it 'Founders Edition Battlefield 1'.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nomejoda*
> 
> in the long run desperate people always lose more money,
> 
> FE pay Extra 100+ Any other Fees online retailers want you to pay just to have the right of early braging + 6month from now i see all this people selling their 1070/1080 for 200$ less than what they payed for and upgrading to a overprice card aka 1080ti.


So what if they do? That means that all the people who couldn't afford a 1080 at launch can get a used one for a decent price. I think for most people considering purchasing a $700 graphics card (or possibly more) the extra $100 doesn't mean a whole lot, so you don't go out to dinner the Saturday after you buy the card... you offset the $100 extra right there.

If $100 is that important to someone then they shouldn't be shopping for a graphics card that expensive. Besides that, there on tons of people with more credit card than self control... but we won't get into that, just give them your pity and move along.


----------



## pez

What's up with everyone trying to analyze everyone else's motives for buying these cards? Just buy what you feel is necessary or want, and don't listen to the 980Ti and AMD users telling you that you're wasting your money...eh?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What's up with everyone trying to analyze everyone else's motives for buying these cards? Just buy what you feel is necessary or want, and don't listen to the 980Ti and AMD users telling you that you're wasting your money...eh?


Agreed!


----------



## Naked Snake

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidia-Pascal-Hardware-261713/News/Palit-Geforce-GTX-1080-Custom-Design-verfuegbar-1197973/

Well I guess we can confirm that every card no matter the brand, cooler, 2x8 pin or not, phases, etc, are limited to 2.0ghz OC, lucky ones maybe 2.1ghz.


----------



## Yetyhunter

What happened with the good old days when we had games bundled with our shiny new Gpu's? I could use a doom key or the division.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What's up with everyone trying to analyze everyone else's motives for buying these cards? Just buy what you feel is necessary or want, and don't listen to the 980Ti and AMD users telling you that you're wasting your money...eh?


980 Ti user here. These price increases don't scare me at the moment, but future me is scared of what is to come.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What's up with everyone trying to analyze everyone else's motives for buying these cards? Just buy what you feel is necessary or want, and don't listen to the 980Ti and AMD users telling you that you're wasting your money...eh?


so much millennial . .


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> So what if they do? That means that all the people who couldn't afford a 1080 at launch can get a used one for a decent price. I think for most people considering purchasing a $700 graphics card (or possibly more) the extra $100 doesn't mean a whole lot, so you don't go out to dinner the Saturday after you buy the card... you offset the $100 extra right there.
> 
> If $100 is that important to someone then they shouldn't be shopping for a graphics card that expensive. Besides that, there on tons of people with more credit card than self control... but we won't get into that, just give them your pity and move along.


I am sure $700 is pocket change for a most people buying at this price point, but some would rather have that $700 in their pocket than in Nvidia's pocket for a mid range card of this generation masquerading as a high end card of last generation. If 1070 is priced similarly on a relative basis, than I really believe Nvidia is suffering from a delusion of grandeur. But, hey, what do I know, time will tell I guess .... Lol


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I am sure $700 is pocket change for a most people buying at this price point, but some would rather have that $700 in their pocket than in Nvidia's pocket for a mid range card of this generation masquerading as a high end card of last generation. If 1070 is priced similarly on a relative basis, than I really believe Nvidia is suffering from a delusion of grandeur. But, hey, what do I know, time will tell I guess .... Lol


They not suffering from nothing there is NO competition. Simple and basic they can charge what they want


----------



## ChevChelios

seeing as how these cards are selling out this very second - they are not suffering from anything

when Vega offers a competiton (+ time has passed and supply improves/demand falls off compared to launch) - prices can always be decreased


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I am sure $700 is pocket change for a most people buying at this price point, but some would rather have that $700 in their pocket than in Nvidia's pocket for a mid range card of this generation masquerading as a high end card of last generation. If 1070 is priced similarly on a relative basis, than I really believe Nvidia is suffering from a delusion of grandeur. But, hey, what do I know, time will tell I guess .... Lol


The majority of flagship card buyers cares little about "mid range" chip when it gives them 10-25% more performance than the fastest high end chip.

Price is where they are because of AMD's incompetence, please recall that GTX 780 came out at $650 but nose dived to $500 when AMD belatedly rolled out 290X.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Theres going to be a point when user is going to stop and hit them with their wallets..

So if a user have money to spent on a $700 gpu it also have money to spent on a $1000??

Yeah thats why the 980TI is so popular because people can buy a titan-x but decide not to..

Logic 101


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Theres going to be a point when user is going to stop and hit them with their wallets..
> 
> So if a user have money to spent on a $700 gpu it also have money to spent on a $1000??
> 
> Yeah thats why the 980TI is so popular because people can buy a titan-x but decide not to..
> 
> Logic 101


why dont you worry about your own money and not someone elses


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> why dont you worry about your own money and not someone elses


Im just saying i mean i have a 1080 so i have all the right to express myself here and even if i didnt have one as well.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> 980 Ti user here. These price increases don't scare me at the moment, but future me is scared of what is to come.


Well IIRC the 980Ti release prices were pretty steep, too, right? I didn't pay it any mind as I was still on a 780/970 at that time







.

I usually skip a gen for my GPUs and usually several for my CPUs. However, that seems to be less and less true as we go on







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> so much millennial . .


Listen here you ole...


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Theres going to be a point when user is going to stop and hit them with their wallets..
> 
> So if a user have money to spent on a $700 gpu it also have money to spent on a $1000??
> 
> Yeah thats why the 980TI is so popular because people can buy a titan-x but decide not to..
> 
> Logic 101


I think we're getting pretty close to that now. Once people can get a single GPU to perform at their monitors resolution and frequency anyway.

Once we can hit 2k 144 Hz and 4k 60 Hz on a single GPU solution I think the desire to have the next greatest GPU will slow down greatly.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I think we're getting pretty close to that now. Once people can get a single GPU to perform at their monitors resolution and frequency anyway.
> 
> Once we can hit 2k 144 Hz and 4k 60 Hz on a single GPU solution I think the desire to have the next greatest GPU will slow down greatly.


Then they release 6k and 8k monitors and the viscous cycle continues!


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I think we're getting pretty close to that now. Once people can get a single GPU to perform at their monitors resolution and frequency anyway.
> 
> Once we can hit 2k 144 Hz and 4k 60 Hz on a single GPU solution I think the desire to have the next greatest GPU will slow down greatly.


Yeah, I stayed on 780 for 3 years because it hit 60FPS on 1440p for the game I played, new games and a desire to get 4K lead me to upgrade to a 980Ti Hybrid and step-up to a 1080 FE right now.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Then they release 6k and 8k monitors and the viscous cycle continues!


Resolution surly has a point of pointlessness wouldn't it? Things are only going to be so clear.

Just like frame-rate as well. I have 180hz available but around the 140 mark and beyond it's practically the same.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> why dont you worry about your own money and not someone elses


+1

It's all relative. Some folks buy a Ferrari every other year. To them it's no different than a regular guy buying a Civic. Get over it.


----------



## Klocek001

In a nutshell

Oc'd 1080 Gaming X will run around 100 [email protected] with 60% fan



from what I figure from guru3d's review, that would be around 95 fps avg with all settings on ultra except hw off in Witcher 3 for the oc'd card.
not bad. my 980Ti 1.35GHz (70-75% fan) can do maybe around 80 fps avg on high preset. 95 fps avg is impressive, since ultra shadows and draw distance make my fps fall significantly.
1080Ti will manage 140 fps for sure


----------



## Zaor

Divide and conquer at its finest.Not suprised to see that happening here,with the wealthier among consumers defending Nvidia underhanded moves while the rest taking offense.That's why the consumers can't present a unite front against monopolies and that's what happens with no competition only this time around things have gotten out of hand.

Ebay,amazon,topic retailers,the prices of this generation are ridiculous.When everyone sells 1080 for over 800 euro except US,amd is sure to follow suit with Vega pricing it around $650-$700 assuming it's 10% slower and a little below/above $800 if it's faster.Either way with the gtx1080 being sold between 850-900 euro now we'll be lucky if it sells 700-750 come winter with competition.We got a 20%>980ti for 25% increase in price after 15 or more months.Fun times ahead.


----------



## shalafi

850-900€? It's not that pricey across the EU - and keep in mind that the cards are mostly not in stock yet, this is more like preorder pricing.
And take a look here: https://www.ingram.sk/najdene-produkty/p,a,20,0,,gtx+1080/ 670-720€ (not counting the Sea Hawk). And that's with 20% VAT already added.


----------



## Zaor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> 850-900€? It's not that pricey across the EU - and keep in mind that the cards are mostly not in stock yet, this is more like preorder pricing.
> And take a look here: https://www.ingram.sk/najdene-produkty/p,a,20,0,,gtx+1080/ 670-720€ (not counting the Sea Hawk). And that's with 20% VAT already added.


These prices make me all the more depressed for the robbery that i see in my local stores along with eu amazon.Slovakia is in the european union and subject to same commerce laws including vat,the hell is going on here?


----------



## dude0014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> from what I figure from guru3d's review, that would be around 95 fps avg with all settings on ultra except hw off in Witcher 3 for the oc'd card.
> not bad. my 980Ti 1.35GHz (70-75% fan) can do maybe around 80 fps avg on high preset. 95 fps avg is impressive, since ultra shadows and draw distance make my fps fall significantly.
> 1080Ti will manage 140 fps for sure


No way will Nvidia allow a 40% boost, ~120 fps for 20% gain is much more likely for 1080Ti OC max

On current topic, I don't think the prices are going to come down anytime soon for the 1080's, if anything, they will rise further. So I think unless people want to wait a few months more (3?) the prices now are the best people are going to get.

Also, since there's way more mainstream buyers than enthusiasts, and enthusiast level GTX 1080's are falling victim to price gouging due to crazy high demand, I can only imagine what will happen to the supposedly $200 RX 480's on release.
I'm glad I got in my pre-order before the current price hikes. Gigabyte G1 1080 $611 shipped.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaor*
> 
> Divide and conquer at its finest.Not suprised to see that happening here,with the wealthier among consumers defending Nvidia underhanded moves while the rest taking offense.That's why the consumers can't present a unite front against monopolies and that's what happens with no competition only this time around things have gotten out of hand.
> 
> Ebay,amazon,topic retailers,the prices of this generation are ridiculous.When everyone sells 1080 for over 800 euro except US,amd is sure to follow suit with Vega pricing it around $650-$700 assuming it's 10% slower and a little below/above $800 if it's faster.Either way with the gtx1080 being sold between 850-900 euro now we'll be lucky if it sells 700-750 come winter with competition.We got a 20%>980ti for 25% increase in price after 15 or more months.Fun times ahead.


High-end PC gaming is for the big bois, it is basically a niche market now. Nvidia has figured this out and prices accordingly. The market will bear their pricing and business plan; they're not idiots. You want affordable gaming, go buy a cheap flatscreen TV and a PS4 or XBone. That is where the "consumer" market you speak of is now. The 1% of gamers (overall market including consoles) are the target audience for 1080/1080 SLI. Yes indeed, this is very capitalistic, just like the world in which we live.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> High-end PC gaming is for the big bois, it is basically a niche market now. Nvidia has figured this out and prices accordingly. The market will bear their pricing and business plan; they're not idiots. You want affordable gaming, go buy a cheap flatscreen TV and a PS4 or XBone. That is where the "consumer" market you speak of is now. The 1% of gamers (overall market including consoles) are the target audience for 1080/1080 SLI. Yes indeed, this is very capitalistic, just like the world in which we live.


dear mister elitist,

you would best served checking your facts. the high end/enthusiasts market has grown ~50% in the last few years whereas the rest of the pc gaming market has shrunk. it would be utter silly if not down right idiotic to base a product on 1% of the market since there would be little to no chance to be able to get a profitable return on the investment.

since you have money to burn, put it to good use and buy the jon peddie report and lean to know what you're talking about.









cheers.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude0014*
> 
> ALL Gigabyte G1 GTX 1080 orders getting updated on Amazon! I'm getting mine on Wednesday. So glad I didn't cancel. $611 shipped. Woot
> 
> Edit: Will repaste with CLU (liquid metal), overclock and post results once in hand


i dont see it. where is it in amazon?



b&h wont be shipping till the 26th. im getting impatient


----------



## dude0014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> i dont see it. where is it in amazon?


This is the link : https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01GJEE9BG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Pre-orders are closed however since 3rd of June. They are getting stock again end of june, but with the price hike I think.

Currently only 1 site I know of accepting pre-orders. shopBLT

This is their best offer (Available June 23) : http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/shop/shop.cgi?action=thispage&thispage=011004001505_B3U8496P.shtml&order_id=!ORDERID!

Your best bet to get one now would be nowinstock custom alerts


----------



## pez

If we're on the topic of 'affordable' gaming, you can build a pretty hefty gaming rig for under a 1k. Depending on what resolution you want to game at, you can pretty much accomplish a powerhouse in a few price ranges. The Mini-ITX build in my signature can handle it's own at whatever resolution depending on the GPU chosen. Sure it has it's weaknesses, but it's a ~$500-600 build minus the GPU. If AMDs RX 480 comes in under $250, you've got your sub-$800 build, and with the 1070, you've got a build that hovers around the $900 mark. Saving money in places like only choosing 8GB of RAM, a cheaper case and even a cheaper air cooler (which is definitely overkill for that rig) can even let you squeeze in a GTX1080 for around or slightly above $1k.

People are so worried about what everyone has to spend on a GPU that the point of planning a build appropriately is overshadowed.


----------



## magnek

Considering a 1080 is already $600 at the very least, it's gonna be hard to build a system with a $1000 or even $1100 budget, considering an i5+mobo will already run you $350+. Of course this is assuming you're buying all new. If going second hand the cost could be much much lower.


----------



## CallsignVega

Slowest AIB card rollout yet.. a lot won't even get their cards until July.


----------



## degenn

Just think, if some of you guys spent half the time you spend in these threads whining about price & clock speeds working some overtime at work instead, you'd be able to afford a 1080 already.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Considering a 1080 is already $600 at the very least, it's gonna be hard to build a system with a $1000 or even $1100 budget, considering an i5+mobo will already run you $350+. Of course this is assuming you're buying all new. If going second hand the cost could be much much lower.


This is why I specifically targeted the main specs of my Mini ITX build. A G3258, a Z97 chipset board and ram is a seriously cheap and powerful combo. It's going to drop off a bit in scaling for games with better support of multicore and multi-threaded CPUs, but it's not much. See below for my reasoning







.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/pentium_20th_anniversary_series_g3258_processor_review,14.html

http://www.anandtech.com/show/8232/overclockable-pentium-anniversary-edition-review-the-intel-pentium-g3258-ae/4

Not a perfect solution, but with a 1080p+ res and a game without a serious CPU bottleneck, you can have a decent rig for a sub $1k mark







.


----------



## dude0014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Just think, if some of you guys spent half the time you spend in these threads whining about price & clock speeds working some overtime at work instead, you'd be able to afford a 1080 already.


LOL


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If we're on the topic of 'affordable' gaming, you can build a pretty hefty gaming rig for under a 1k. Depending on what resolution you want to game at, you can pretty much accomplish a powerhouse in a few price ranges. The Mini-ITX build in my signature can handle it's own at whatever resolution depending on the GPU chosen. Sure it has it's weaknesses, but it's a ~$500-600 build minus the GPU. If AMDs RX 480 comes in under $250, you've got your sub-$800 build, and with the 1070, you've got a build that hovers around the $900 mark. Saving money in places like only choosing 8GB of RAM, a cheaper case and even a cheaper air cooler (which is definitely overkill for that rig) can even let you squeeze in a GTX1080 for around or slightly above $1k.
> 
> People are so worried about what everyone has to spend on a GPU that the point of planning a build appropriately is overshadowed.


you bring up good points. it's been the last four years that one would need (suggested) to spend twice as much for a gpu as they did for their cpu for some good gaming. however, if prices do continue to go up; we are looking at 3x the price of a cpu and that could be a concern for those that have smaller pockets. i can't really speak for them, but i won't disregard their concern even though i can afford a bigger gpu budget. they just may have a valid concern at being priced out of a hobby they really have been passionate about, but that would be a guess on my part.

i can't help to think while reading some of these posts:

polarizing of socioeconomic statuses.

blame nvidia









as red green would say, "we're all in this together, keep your stick on the ice."


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Slowest AIB card rollout yet.. a lot won't even get their cards until July.


GTX 780 roll out was pretty slow too.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> dear mister elitist,
> 
> you would best served checking your facts. the high end/enthusiasts market has grown ~50% in the last few years whereas the rest of the pc gaming market has shrunk. it would be utter silly if not down right idiotic to base a product on 1% of the market since there would be little to no chance to be able to get a profitable return on the investment.
> 
> since you have money to burn, put it to good use and buy the jon peddie report and lean to know what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers.


Well, I probably am one of the 1% in PC Gaming.







Sorry if that offends you. No need for personal attacks BTW.

As far as facts, the console market is well over 90% of the gaming market now. So basically the overall PC market has shrunk to single digit percentages. You're basically saying the high end of that single digit percentage had grown by 50% in the last few years. Still a very niche market my friend. What was your point?

One last thing... A wise man once said: "There are three kinds of lies: lies, damned lies, and statistics."

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you bring up good points. it's been the last four years that one would need (suggested) to spend twice as much for a gpu as they did for their cpu for some good gaming. however, if prices do continue to go up; we are looking at 3x the price of a cpu and that could be a concern for those that have smaller pockets. i can't really speak for them, but i won't disregard their concern even though i can afford a bigger gpu budget. they just may have a valid concern at being priced out of a hobby they really have been passionate about, but that would be a guess on my part.
> 
> i can't help to think while reading some of these posts:
> 
> polarizing of socioeconomic statuses.
> 
> blame nvidia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as red green would say, "we're all in this together, keep your stick on the ice."


Oh I fully agree. I knew the risks going into buying a $650 GPU







.

However, the Mini ITX build will be getting a RX 480 or a 1060 depending on price-to-performance ratios and such







. I tend to vote with my wallet some of the time







.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Well, I probably am one of the 1% in PC Gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if that offends you. No need for personal attacks BTW.
> 
> As far as facts, the console market is well over 90% of the gaming market now. So basically the overall PC market has shrunk to single digit percentages. You're basically saying the high end of that single digit percentage had grown by 50% in the last few years. Still a very niche market my friend. What was your point?
> 
> One last thing... A wise man once said: "There are three kinds of lies: lies, damned lies, and statistics."
> 
> I'll just leave this here.


Don't want to enter your guys spat but I'd be curious to see the source of those numbers.

Last thing I was awhile back had PC very close to Xbox One numbers.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Well, I probably am one of the 1% in PC Gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if that offends you. No need for personal attacks BTW.
> 
> As far as facts, the console market is well over 90% of the gaming market now. So basically the overall PC market has shrunk to single digit percentages. You're basically saying the high end of that single digit percentage had grown by 50% in the last few years. Still a very niche market my friend. What was your point?
> 
> One last thing... A wise man once said: "There are three kinds of lies: lies, damned lies, and statistics."
> 
> I'll just leave this here.


i'll just leave this here:

PC trumps mobile, console in booming $61bn digital games market

now what was that about lies?









E:
to clarifiy; not calling you a liar - just pointing out you throw out numbers then call them a lie in the next breath,


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'll just leave this here:
> 
> PC trumps mobile, console in booming $61bn digital games market
> 
> now what was that about lies?


Sadly the big money is in games like World of Tanks, League of Legends, DotA, Hearthstone and asian online games. (microtransactions)

For AAA games PC is good, but not great compared to PS4. Games like CoD, GTA, Assassin's Creed etc


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Sadly the big money is in games like World of Tanks, League of Legends, DotA, Hearthstone and asian online games. (microtransactions)
> 
> For AAA games PC is good, but not great compared to PS4. Games like CoD, GTA, Assassin's Creed etc


your forgetting mobile

Worldwide digital games market: April 2016

however the bottom line is console gaming is NOT anywhere near 90% market share.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> however the bottom line is console gaming is NOT anywhere near 90% market share.


If we're talking game sales, yes it is. Case in point, BO3 - 91% of sales are console (Google it). Most AAA titles trend the same way when available on both platforms.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'll just leave this here:
> 
> PC trumps mobile, console in booming $61bn digital games market
> 
> now what was that about lies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E:
> to clarifiy; not calling you a liar - just pointing out you throw out numbers then call them a lie in the next breath,


gamesindustry.biz ?? Sounds legit..









Want me to re-quote myself now?


----------



## BBEG

So the synopsis for someone jumping right in without having had the opportunity to stay on top of hardware developments:

Versus my GTX 680, the 1080 has comparable though slightly less power draw and temperature, has four times the memory, has 40% more memory bandwidth, 40% more CUDA cores, 3x the pixel rate, and this translates to real world gaming power of... what, 3-4x better? If so I might be splurging on a new GPU. One of my 680s gave up the ghost last week and I wouldn't mind a graphics card upgrade. Not sure if I'll go SLI this time around though...


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If we're talking game sales, yes it is. Case in point, BO3 - 91% of sales are console (Google it). Most AAA titles trend the same way when available on both platforms.


oh dear! picks a game marketed to tweeners who only afford a console.

see my sig.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> gamesindustry.biz ?? Sounds legit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want me to re-quote myself now?


ok have more:
Don't look now, but the PC is the world's biggest gaming platform

The Console War Is Over: The PC Already Won

PC DOMINATED WORLDWIDE GAME REVENUE IN 2015

very late E:
GLOBAL GAMES MARKET WILL GROW 9.4% TO $91.5BN IN 2015
Quote:


> Newzoo first introduced its Screen Segmentation Model in early 2012 in response to the evolving market and disappearing boundaries in the traditional market segments. With global revenues continuing to grow toward a more equal divide across the four screens, the Screen Segmentation Model is standing the test of time as the primary model for understanding growth opportunities. In terms of screens, *the Computer Screen (PC/Mac) with $33.7Bn will take the biggest chunk of the $91.5Bn pie this year: 37%*. On a global scale, the *Entertainment Screen (TV/Console, VR) is at 27%.* Rapidly growing in its share, the Personal Screen (Phones, Smartwatches) takes 23%, leaving 13% for the Floating Screen (Tablets, Handhelds). The fastest growing segment is the Personal Screen, with a year-on-year growth of +21%. A steep decline in handheld console revenues of -16% will be offset by a +27% increase in tablet revenues, resulting in a healthy +14% overall growth for the Floating Screen.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> oh dear! picks a game marketed to tweeners who only afford a console.
> 
> see my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok have more:
> Don't look now, but the PC is the world's biggest gaming platform
> 
> The Console War Is Over: The PC Already Won
> 
> PC DOMINATED WORLDWIDE GAME REVENUE IN 2015


Quote:


> The big revenue drivers for PC last year were free-to-play MMOs, which, according to SuperData, make up more than half of last year's earnings, with $17 billion. Social network-based games were also a major contributor, generating $8 billion in revenue for the platform in 2015.
> 
> Other free-to-play games like League of Legends and World of Tanks were among some of biggest money-making titles for the platform last year, while Grand Theft Auto V was the only pay-to-play, single-player-oriented game to make the top 10. IGN Logo


Microtransactions YEAH!


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Resolution surly has a point of pointlessness wouldn't it? Things are only going to be so clear.
> 
> Just like frame-rate as well. I have 180hz available but around the 140 mark and beyond it's practically the same.


Which monitor are you using for that?


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> So the synopsis for someone jumping right in without having had the opportunity to stay on top of hardware developments:
> 
> Versus my GTX 680, the 1080 has comparable though slightly less power draw and temperature, has four times the memory, has 40% more memory bandwidth, 40% more CUDA cores, 3x the pixel rate, and this translates to real world gaming power of... what, 3-4x better? If so I might be splurging on a new GPU. One of my 680s gave up the ghost last week and I wouldn't mind a graphics card upgrade. Not sure if I'll go SLI this time around though...


3-4x over a 680 sounds about right.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> So the synopsis for someone jumping right in without having had the opportunity to stay on top of hardware developments:
> 
> Versus my GTX 680, the 1080 has comparable though slightly less power draw and temperature, has four times the memory, has 40% more memory bandwidth, 40% more CUDA cores, 3x the pixel rate, and this translates to real world gaming power of... what, 3-4x better? If so I might be splurging on a new GPU. One of my 680s gave up the ghost last week and I wouldn't mind a graphics card upgrade. Not sure if I'll go SLI this time around though...


3-4X Sounds about right, GTX 680 is what I call a 1080/60 max GPU(a few stressful game you can't max), and GTX 1080 is a 4K/60 max GPU(same caveat)

A single Aftermarket 1080(they should be more available in another week or two at $610-$650 range) should be enough to handle most single monitor/game combo you have in mind.


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> Which monitor are you using for that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> 3-4X Sounds about right, GTX 680 is what I call a 1080/60 max GPU(a few stressful game you can't max), and GTX 1080 is a 4K/60 max GPU(same caveat)
> 
> A single Aftermarket 1080(they should be more available in another week or two at $610-$650 range) should be enough to handle most single monitor/game combo you have in mind.


Thank you folks. I'm planning on one of the 1440 30-34" monitors and I'm hopeful the 1080 can drive the more demanding games at 120 FPS. If I can do that on a single GPU I'll be golden.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*


That chart made me remember that all those facebook games are PC games as well. I wonder how much of that piece of pie is DOTA.


----------



## BillOhio

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Thank you folks. I'm planning on one of the 1440 30-34" monitors and I'm hopeful the 1080 can drive the more demanding games at 120 FPS. If I can do that on a single GPU I'll be golden.


Benchmarks here include 1080 on 1440 x 34" Ultrawide. http://techgage.com/article/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-review-a-look-at-4k-ultra-wide-gaming/5/

I'm on 1440 x 34" Ultrawide and couldn't imagine going back to playing a game at 16:9 aspect ratio.


----------



## Bogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> .
> Benchmarks here include 1080 on 1440 x 34" Ultrawide. http://techgage.com/article/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-review-a-look-at-4k-ultra-wide-gaming/5/
> 
> I'm on 1440 x 34" Ultrawide and couldn't imagine going back to playing a game at 16:9 aspect ratio.


First 5760x1080, then 2560x1080 and now 3440x1440... can't see myself ever going back to 16:9!

Awesome with reviews that cover 3440x1440. Usually you have to watch 4k and 2560x1440 and come up with something in between


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I cant wait to have 3440x1440 100hz+ and gsync screens priced reasonaby, meanwhile have to do with 2560x1440 gsync and 144hz


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> I cant wait to have 3440x1440 100hz+ and gsync screens priced reasonaby, meanwhile have to do with 2560x1440 gsync and 144hz


Same here - had to move back from 21:9 to get a proper refresh rate. Hopefully we'll get displayport 1.3 soon which will open up that 144Hz+ for 3440x1440. Not sure if that 'reasonably priced' bit will happen soon though!


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> meanwhile have to do with 2560x1440 gsync and 144hz


You poor baby!


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> Which monitor are you using for that?


My Sig monitor does up to 180 Hz.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> oh dear! picks a game marketed to tweeners who only afford a console.
> 
> see my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok have more:
> Don't look now, but the PC is the world's biggest gaming platform
> 
> The Console War Is Over: The PC Already Won
> 
> PC DOMINATED WORLDWIDE GAME REVENUE IN 2015
> 
> very late E:
> GLOBAL GAMES MARKET WILL GROW 9.4% TO $91.5BN IN 2015


Hooray for Minecraft!

https://minecraft.net/en/stats/

Over 23 million copies sold on the PC, making it the best selling PC game in history by more than 9 million copies.

Care to guess what #2 is? That's right, it's World of Warcraft with 14 million copies sold, known for it's cutting edge graphics and high end PC requirements.... Oh wait....

And #3 on the list...

Terraria, with over 12 million copies sold.



And #4, also with 12 million copies sold is... Diablo III.

Now, what do you think is the best selling PC game that actually requires a relatively high end PC to play?

GTA V with 5.8 million copies sold. Or perhaps Crysis or DayZ with each having 3 million copies sold.

"PC gaming" may be doing very well, but the overwhelming majority of PC gamers are buying games like Minecraft and 2D side scrollers.


----------



## Avant Garde

Minecraft and Terraria... PC gaming is dead but sadly PC is not fully aware of that.

Meanwhile....

On PC hardware market prices are record high

What time to be alive!


----------



## jprovido

who cares about pc gaming I just want an aib gtx 1080 jk.

anyone had any luck with aib cards? my pre order for the evga ftw is at june 26. I have no problem cancelling my preorder for other cards like the strixx etc.


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Minecraft and Terraria... PC gaming is dead but sadly PC is not fully aware of that.
> 
> Meanwhile....
> 
> On PC hardware market prices are record high
> 
> What time to be alive!


sold and played isn't the same
pc was always a platform mainly for competitive and strategy games.

its just recently (past decade) ports have been increasing due to developers having a preference on console, a system that you can make easy money. if your game has pretty graphics and marketing people will preorder even if it plays like crap.
this is why console market is huge,developing an aaa game on pc is suicide but there is still good indies out there.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> Hooray for Minecraft!
> 
> https://minecraft.net/en/stats/
> 
> Over 23 million copies sold on the PC, making it the best selling PC game in history by more than 9 million copies.
> 
> Care to guess what #2 is? That's right, it's World of Warcraft with 14 million copies sold, known for it's cutting edge graphics and high end PC requirements.... Oh wait....
> 
> And #3 on the list...
> 
> Terraria, with over 12 million copies sold.
> 
> 
> 
> And #4, also with 12 million copies sold is... Diablo III.
> 
> Now, what do you think is the best selling PC game that actually requires a relatively high end PC to play?
> 
> GTA V with 5.8 million copies sold. Or perhaps Crysis or DayZ with each having 3 million copies sold.
> 
> "PC gaming" may be doing very well, but the overwhelming majority of PC gamers are buying games like Minecraft and 2D side scrollers.


Holy crap they sold 12 Million copies of Diablo III on PC alone?


----------



## chronicfx

Is guru3d the only SLI review still? I am really itching to see apples to apples comparisons of 980Ti SLI to GTX1080 SLI differences. Albeit, even if the gains are not earth shattering.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

For those out there wondering how the Hybrid Mod behave did some more tests

Dont mind the gpu scale clocks, actually the numbers would be 1000 actually 2000 on the gpu clocks (in this case 2100 MAX) as the program dont read correctly the GPU speed and represent it on the scale but the graph is accurate

Hybrid mod 1080 test

82F ambient


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Extreme 95F ambient thanks to yesterday chicagos weather


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> For those out there wondering how the Hybrid Mod behave did some more tests
> 
> Dont mind the gpu scale clocks, actually the numbers would be 1000 actually 2000 on the gpu clocks (in this case 2100 MAX) as the program dont read correctly the GPU speed and represent it on the scale but the graph is accurate
> 
> Hybrid mod 1080 test
> 
> 82F ambient
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme 95F ambient thanks to yesterday chicagos weather
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really nice temps! So you are detailing that I could switch the 980Ti Hybrid cooler onto a reference 1080? If so that would be great, maybe I can do two nvidia reference in SLI with a hybrid on top??

Here is what I have now, two 980Ti, Hybrid up top (learned my lesson from my 7970 sapphire vapor-x's in X-Fire when considering the temps of the top card were +10c from the bottom card), and the MSI 6G on the bottom.

Let me know if I can do this.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Really nice temps! So you are detailing that I could switch the 980Ti Hybrid cooler onto a reference 1080? If so that would be great, maybe I can do two nvidia reference in SLI with a hybrid on top??
> 
> Here is what I have now, two 980Ti, Hybrid up top (learned my lesson from my 7970 sapphire vapor-x's in X-Fire when considering the temps of the top card were +10c from the bottom card), and the MSI 6G on the bottom.
> 
> Let me know if I can do this.


Yep, that's what I did bought a evga 980ti hybrid set for $39 bucks and that was it.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Yep, that's what I did bought a evga 980ti hybrid set for $39 bucks and that was it.


So, here is a question for you. Since you bought a set, did you get thermal pads and things along with it? What if I take apart the 980Ti and the pads do not come off clean etc... Do you remember what else I would need, thermal pads and sizes? I would probably want to order those "in-advance" of the mod so I don't hit delays for silly things like that.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> So, here is a question for you. Since you bought a set, did you get thermal pads and things along with it? What if I take apart the 980Ti and the pads do not come off clean etc... Do you remember what else I would need, thermal pads and sizes? I would probably want to order those "in-advance" of the mod so I don't hit delays for silly things like that.


Meh, maybe buying a set is better? Then I can sell an un-modified hybrid... Duh...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Meh, maybe buying a set is better? Then I can sell an un-modified hybrid... Duh...


You can do that you dont need nothing else for the gpu... Other than the block and rad itself from the kit


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Yep, that's what I did bought a evga 980ti hybrid set for $39 bucks and that was it.


Where did you find one for $39?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Amazon 3rd party sellers. Supposedly was used but it was brand new


----------



## Glottis

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-1080-g1-gaming-review,1.html

TL;DR version
performance and overclocking is the same as all 1080s
MSI cooler is better

MSI GAMING X = 70C 39dBA
Gigabyte G1 GAMING = 72C 41dBA


----------



## ChevChelios

yeah I felt like MSI Gaming X is > G1 1080 (cooler wise), but honestly the difference is tiny and Gaming X costs almost 150 EUR mroe in my local shops


----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> yeah I felt like MSI Gaming X is > G1 1080 (cooler wise), but honestly the difference is tiny and Gaming X costs almost *150 EUR mroe* in my local shops


what ..


----------



## ChevChelios

yeah I was shocked myself

dunno why, maybe MSI supply is even more limited here then Gigabyte or Gaming X is just overpriced

smaller european countries currently have pretty insane 1080 prices, luckily there were some G1s for 700 EUR


----------



## Juub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> 3-4X Sounds about right, GTX 680 is what I call a 1080/60 max GPU(a few stressful game you can't max), and GTX 1080 is a 4K/60 max GPU(same caveat)
> 
> A single Aftermarket 1080(they should be more available in another week or two at $610-$650 range) should be enough to handle most single monitor/game combo you have in mind.


Huh? What are you on? The GTX 680 was never able to come close to fully maxing the most demanding games at 60fps/1080p. Even the 970 was unable to do that. The 1080 is barely enough for 1440p/60fps. Forget about 4K.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> Huh? What are you on? The GTX 680 was never able to come close to fully maxing the most demanding games at 60fps/1080p. Even the 970 was unable to do that. The 1080 is barely enough for 1440p/60fps. Forget about 4K.


You can go on with your pointless 8X MSAA, I am quite happy with my 4K 60FPS on Aromored Warfare Ultra settings with a barely OCed 1080 FE.


----------



## headd

MSI 1080 gamingx have 720USD MSRP








http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_1080_Gaming_X/

120USD more than 599MSRP for AIBs..


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headd*
> 
> MSI 1080 gamingx have 720USD MSRP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_1080_Gaming_X/
> 
> 120USD more than 599MSRP for AIBs..


Welcome to last week.


----------



## ChevChelios

MSI 1080 is overpriced for some reason in Europe too

just get EVGA or G1 Gigabyte


----------



## mlb426

1080s in stock anywhere today?


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlb426*
> 
> 1080s in stock anywhere today?


Yep only one though http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B01FMF6DAS/?ie=UTF8&condition=all&tag=nisa-20&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Says there are only 8 left... Get it fast!


----------



## Juub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> You can go on with your pointless 8X MSAA, I am quite happy with my 4K 60FPS on Aromored Warfare Ultra settings with a barely OCed 1080 FE.


You cannot run games like TW3, Rise of the Tom Raider or Assassin's Creed game at 4K/60fps on a single 1080. You'd need at the very least two of them.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> Huh? What are you on? The GTX 680 was never able to come close to fully maxing the most demanding games at 60fps/1080p. Even the 970 was unable to do that. The 1080 is barely enough for 1440p/60fps. Forget about 4K.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> You cannot run games like TW3, Rise of the Tom Raider or Assassin's Creed game at 4K/60fps on a single 1080. You'd need at the very least two of them.


Do you have a source for this? I know not everything can be maxed and not dip below 60 a few times, but there's a lot that does not. The need for AA and its many counterparts are needed less and less as people use 1440p+. As it stands, he's provided a screenshot and you're posting in here like a fanboy of whatever current card you're rocking.


----------



## Juub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Do you have a source for this? I know not everything can be maxed and not dip below 60 a few times, but there's a lot that does not. The need for AA and its many counterparts are needed less and less as people use 1440p+. As it stands, he's provided a screenshot and you're posting in here like a fanboy of whatever current card you're rocking.


Huh benchmarks?

http://techgage.com/article/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-review-a-look-at-4k-ultra-wide-gaming/3/

I also got a pair of 980's and they are supposedly neck-and-neck with a single 1080 and they are nowhere near enough for 4K/60fps/max settings. They run 90% of recent games at 1440p/60fps/max settings.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> Huh benchmarks?
> 
> http://techgage.com/article/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-review-a-look-at-4k-ultra-wide-gaming/3/
> 
> I also got a pair of 980's and they are supposedly neck-and-neck with a single 1080 and they are nowhere near enough for 4K/60fps/max settings. They run 90% of recent games at 1440p/60fps/max settings.


I would take as anecdotal evidence at best. Firstly the scaling with sli will never be as good as one card. Secondly the 980's are definitely hiring the limit of the 4gb vram at 4k bringing the performance down.

A 1080 _may_ be able to do [email protected] in some titles.


----------



## Juub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I would take as anecdotal evidence at best. Firstly the scaling with sli will never be as good as one card. Secondly are definitely hiring the limit of your 4gb vram at 4k bringing the performance down.
> 
> A 1080 _may_ be able to do [email protected] in some titles.


By "in some" you mean older games. Pretty much everything else going forward it won't be enough for 4K/60/max. It cannot max TW3, The Division, Rise of The Tomb Raider, Far Cry Primal(will have to re-look at that one), AC Unity, AC Syndicate and probably some I am forgetting at 4K/60fps/max settings. It's only gonna get worse from here on out. It's the ideal card for 1440p/60fps/max settings even if it will fall slightly short at times.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> By "in some" you mean older games. Pretty much everything else going forward it won't be enough for 4K/60/max. It cannot max TW3, The Division, Rise of The Tomb Raider, Far Cry Primal(will have to re-look at that one), AC Unity, AC Syndicate and probably some I am forgetting at 4K/60fps/max settings. It's only gonna get worse from here on out. It's the ideal card for 1440p/60fps/max settings even if it will fall slightly short at times.


Doesn't change the fact that it is the best option for 4k. If you can't max everything then you just don't max everything. That is the sacrifice one makes when deciding to go 4k.


----------



## 7akata

A ton of 1080 4k SLi benchmarks videos on this guys channel, without a lot of crap thrown in if you're interested:




I'm a little sad that it wont be doing maxed out 4k on a single card, but oh well. It's 4k, sometimes you have to go for broke and get two cards.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> By "in some" you mean older games. Pretty much everything else going forward it won't be enough for 4K/60/max. It cannot max TW3, The Division, Rise of The Tomb Raider, Far Cry Primal(will have to re-look at that one), AC Unity, AC Syndicate and probably some I am forgetting at 4K/60fps/max settings. It's only gonna get worse from here on out. It's the ideal card for 1440p/60fps/max settings even if it will fall slightly short at times.


Now, I'm in no position to argue, since I have neither a 1080, nor a 4k display. However, I do have two titan x's overclock to 1400 core and a surround array with a resolution of 7200x2560. That's 18.5 million pixels or close to 2.5 times the pixels of 4k. At the moment, I'm blissfully enjoying TW3's new blood and wine dlc at a solid 60fps using a mix of high and ultra settings. That leads me to believe that a single 1080 should be capable of 60fps at 4k, even in TW3.


----------



## Juub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Now, I'm in no position to argue, since I have neither a 1080, nor a 4k display. However, I do have two titan x's overclock to 1400 core and a surround array with a resolution of 7200x2560. That's 18.5 million pixels or close to 2.5 times the pixels of 4k. At the moment, I'm blissfully enjoying TW3's new blood and wine dlc at a solid 60fps using a mix of high and ultra settings. That leads me to believe that a single 1080 should be capable of 60fps at 4k, even in TW3.


It cannot. A benchmark run through Novigrad averaged 53fps without Hairworks. The most demanding areas in the games are the swamps and forests. Enable Hairworks, make a run through Crookbag bog and watch that single 1080 drop to the 40's.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> Huh benchmarks?
> 
> http://techgage.com/article/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-review-a-look-at-4k-ultra-wide-gaming/3/
> 
> I also got a pair of 980's and they are supposedly neck-and-neck with a single 1080 and they are nowhere near enough for 4K/60fps/max settings. They run 90% of recent games at 1440p/60fps/max settings.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> By "in some" you mean older games. Pretty much everything else going forward it won't be enough for 4K/60/max. It cannot max TW3, The Division, Rise of The Tomb Raider, Far Cry Primal(will have to re-look at that one), AC Unity, AC Syndicate and probably some I am forgetting at 4K/60fps/max settings. It's only gonna get worse from here on out. It's the ideal card for 1440p/60fps/max settings even if it will fall slightly short at times.


My argument was 1440+ and you linked a Ultrawide and 4K.

While 4K and Ultrawide aren't growing, someone mentioning 1440p generally isn't speaking about ultrawide unless they explicitly state it.

It still remains that no one reviews these cards at 4K without some type of AA attached.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It still remains that no one reviews these cards at 4K without some type of AA attached.


http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/nvidia_geforcegtx_1070_overclocking/3.htm

There you go buddy, the only review site for graphics cards worth looking at.









If only they had sli gtx 1080 benchmarks...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/nvidia_geforcegtx_1070_overclocking/3.htm
> 
> There you go buddy, the only review site for graphics cards worth looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only they had sli gtx 1080 benchmarks...


They're showing AA on GTA V, Hitman 2016, and the Division, so I'm not sure how that was really a good review. They also don't do frame analysis or show minimum's. What's even more bothersome is that they don't explicitly state that they are or are not using AA all the time. It can be inferred, but even the review posted prior provided screenshots of the setting screens. Not all review sites get this aspect correct, but I specifically avoid that site for reasons like that alone.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> They're showing AA on GTA V, Hitman 2016, and the Division, so I'm not sure how that was really a good review. They also don't do frame analysis or show minimum's. What's even more bothersome is that they don't explicitly state that they are or are not using AA all the time. It can be inferred, but even the review posted prior provided screenshots of the setting screens. Not all review sites get this aspect correct, but I specifically avoid that site for reasons like that alone.


Oh wow, I didnt notice the AA, I thought all the games were without AA. My bad









Well its useful for the rest of the games. Yeah would have liked to see the Division without AA.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Oh wow, I didnt notice the AA, I thought all the games were without AA. My bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well its useful for the rest of the games. Yeah would have liked to see the Division without AA.


Haha all good. I usually compile my research from quite a few reviews and then make a decision







. However, if I can max something out without any crazy dips, I do like to us maxed AA







.


----------



## alucardis666

Ok... Serious question. I live in the US... Where the heck can I find one of these in stock anywhere without it being the stupid founder edition and it being marked up $100-300 extra?! I need a GTX 1080 in my life right now.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Ok... Serious question. I live in the US... Where the heck can I find one of these in stock anywhere without it being the stupid founder edition and it being marked up $100-300 extra?! I need a GTX 1080 in my life right now.


Good luck right now. Founders is all you can get and I don't think AIB cards are expected to be back in stock for a week or two.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Good luck right now. Founders is all you can get and I don't think AIB cards are expected to be back in stock for a week or two.


Man that blows... overhauling my rig and I just picked up a 6950x and a Predator X34! I really REALLY need to score me a decent 1080 to drive the monitor at native res for mt games @ 100hz.

And I just sold my GTX 980 off today on ebay so I gotta ship that out in the next few days... :-(


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Ok... Serious question. I live in the US... Where the heck can I find one of these in stock anywhere without it being the stupid founder edition and it being marked up $100-300 extra?! I need a GTX 1080 in my life right now.


The answer is no where. Hopefully the stock will be improved by the end of the month.


----------



## Juub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Man that blows... overhauling my rig and I just picked up a 6950x and a Predator X34! I really REALLY need to score me a decent 1080 to drive the monitor at native res for mt games @ 100hz.
> 
> And I just sold my GTX 980 off today on ebay so I gotta ship that out in the next few days... :-(


How much you sold it for?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Man that blows... overhauling my rig and I just picked up a 6950x and a Predator X34! I really REALLY need to score me a decent 1080 to drive the monitor at native res for mt games @ 100hz.
> 
> And I just sold my GTX 980 off today on ebay so I gotta ship that out in the next few days... :-(


I would set up alerts here: http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/gtx1080/


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> The answer is no where. Hopefully the stock will be improved by the end of the month.


Damn... Sucks to suck I guess. I'll run out and buy a GTX 970 or 980 locally as a stop gap then for the time being.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> How much you sold it for?


$325


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I would set up alerts here: http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/gtx1080/


Hey thanks!

Do you think it's worthwhile to bother with the founders? Does the cooler vent out the back of the case or dump the heat inside?


----------



## bigjdubb

It vents outside the case. From what I have read it's reasonably quiet at high speeds as well. Performance wise there won't be much improvement with a custom card but you will be able to cool the card without as much fan speed, though you have the downside of the coolers venting into the case.


----------



## dude0014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Ok... Serious question. I live in the US... Where the heck can I find one of these in stock anywhere without it being the stupid founder edition and it being marked up $100-300 extra?! I need a GTX 1080 in my life right now.


Only place where you can pre-order for now is shopBLT with incoming stock on 23/06
Link: http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/shop/shop.cgi?action=thispage&thispage=011004001505_B3U8496P.shtml&order_id=!ORDERID!

BHPhotovideo is getting stock around the same time, amazon is getting stock of various cards early next week (when I chatted to them earlier, he discussed w/ his supervisor)

Nowinstock alerts will help 100%, but only if you drop everything, run like mad to your PC (some parkour will help), and click on links to buy like you had inhaled well beyond the safe limit of crack


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> It vents outside the case. From what I have read it's reasonably quiet at high speeds as well. Performance wise there won't be much improvement with a custom card but you will be able to cool the card without as much fan speed, though you have the downside of the coolers venting into the case.


Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude0014*
> 
> Only place where you can pre-order for now is shopBLT with incoming stock on 23/06
> Link: http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/shop/shop.cgi?action=thispage&thispage=011004001505_B3U8496P.shtml&order_id=!ORDERID!
> 
> BHPhotovideo is getting stock around the same time, amazon is getting stock of various cards early next week (when I chatted to them earlier, he discussed w/ his supervisor)
> 
> Nowinstock alerts will help 100%, but only if you drop everything, run like mad to your PC (some parkour will help), and click on links to buy like you had inhaled well beyond the safe limit of crack


LOL! Thanks for the vivid bit of colorful imagery writing there. hahaha.









I think I might say F-it and get the founders now. I don't wanna wait another 2 weeks to maybe enjoy the rest of my new toys and the venting outside the case sounds like a big perk.

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> It vents outside the case. From what I have read it's reasonably quiet at high speeds as well. Performance wise there won't be much improvement with a custom card but you will be able to cool the card without as much fan speed, though you have the downside of the coolers venting into the case.


The FE cooler is definitely quieter than the previous reference cooler. It's actually pretty quiet in general if you just drop it in and go but you'll quickly hit 81-82*C and start throttling. I created a custom fan profile in Precision to give me just enough fan RPM to sit around 75*C and at that point the card was clearly audible. Not loud - just very noticeable.

I am currently running a Gaming X and it's literally inaudible at full-load with a max temp of ~70*C. The side effect, as you mentioned, is how these cards dump their exhaust into the case. I personally am having no trouble accommodating it but I'm sure there are certain situations where it could be a concern. I don't know that I would want to sandwich two of these in SLI. For that, the reference cooler would be better suited.


----------



## bigjdubb

I guess it comes down to what is an acceptable level of volume for each person.

I am not in a quiet environment, my pc with every fan (12 of them) at 100% is still the quietest thing in the room. The highway that is 60 feet from the window next to my desk is tough competition when it comes to decibels so I am pretty easy to please in terms of noise.


----------



## jprovido

Still checking everyday for aib 1080's. Still preordered from b&h
I want to get a 1080 asap. This rollout is pretty low.

On a side note i wonder how much I can sell a 2 month old gtx 970 g1 gaming very good overclocker too


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> Still checking everyday for aib 1080's. Still preordered from b&h
> I want to get a 1080 asap. This rollout is pretty low.
> 
> On a side note i wonder how much I can sell a 2 month old gtx 970 g1 gaming very good overclocker too


Let me know how much you get for it, I got 2 I wouldn't mind getting rid of.


----------



## BillOhio

With AMD's 480 coming soon I don't think I could buy a used 970 for more than $150 at most. I think you'll get more for them, but that'd be my max, which sounds low.


----------



## bigjdubb

I was just kidding anyways, I usually give my old cards away to someone who will appreciate them.


----------



## dude0014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> Still checking everyday for aib 1080's. Still preordered from b&h
> I want to get a 1080 asap. This rollout is pretty low.
> 
> On a side note i wonder how much I can sell a 2 month old gtx 970 g1 gaming very good overclocker too


Going price is about $200 on ebay, $250 if you're lucky. Sell fast as value will go down soon with the $200 RX 480 release end of this very month


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I was just kidding anyways, I usually give my old cards away to someone who will appreciate them.


Same Here. A 7950 on a 1080 60Hz will still play most games pretty well I would think, and make a decent starter card for somebody's kid.


----------



## pez

Selling my two 970 SCs for $400, so it will cover a good portion of my 1080. I really hope that AMD card will be something special. Maybe NVIDIA will give them a run for their money with the 1060.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Selling my two 970 SCs for $400, so it will cover a good portion of my 1080. I really hope that AMD card will be something special. Maybe NVIDIA will give them a run for their money with the 1060.


I hope not. I hope the 1060 is slower than the x480. If Nvidia puts out their weakest card at a cheaper price than the 1070 but is stronger than the x480 it will hurt AMD badly. AMD is trying to get a piece of the market back with cheaper cards at decent performance.


----------



## jprovido

980 ti classy for 410 each on ebay bnew. Should i just SLI?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> I hope not. I hope the 1060 is slower than the x480. If Nvidia puts out their weakest card at a cheaper price than the 1070 but is stronger than the x480 it will hurt AMD badly. AMD is trying to get a piece of the market back with cheaper cards at decent performance.


Well I hope they don't purposely gimp it. I could even see them doing a 1060Ti version. I want to see a healthy competition. We haven't seen any of the 'flagship' competition from AMD yet, either, so there's still that. I'd be rather surprised to see a 1060 released and perform terribly.


----------



## alucardis666

Man... At this rate my rig will be down till July... I need a 1080 stat. The Strix and the G1 Gaming seem to be the best bang for buck and price to performance.

Part of me really wants to be stupid and pull the trigger on a founders... But I know that's a waste of money, paying more for a worse performer...


----------



## pez

I kinda like the look of the Founder's Edition and probably would have gone with it had it not been that expensive...well not a normal 'reference card' price.


----------



## alucardis666

I decided to say F-it. If anything I'll dump the FE later and get a AIB or a TI when those hit...

You win this round Nvidia...


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Man... At this rate my rig will be down till July... I need a 1080 stat. The Strix and the G1 Gaming seem to be the best bang for buck and price to performance.
> 
> Part of me really wants to be stupid and pull the trigger on a founders... But I know that's a waste of money, paying more for a worse performer...


If you're in Canada best bang for your buck is the EVGA gtx 1080 ACX 3.0 SC. Decent cooler, higher base and boost clock guaranteed and it's $854 CAD through memory express.


----------



## pez

Nice! Are they actually in stock, or is it a pre-order?

EDIT:
Looks like they do have stock. 'Limit 2 per customer.'


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Nice! Are they actually in stock, or is it a pre-order?
> 
> EDIT:
> Looks like they do have stock. 'Limit 2 per customer.'


In-stock

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/10series/geforce-gtx-1080?ClickID=d02s2ko2zyzbnms2xnkmbsbcx2tzhonyoymy


----------



## nakano2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> If you're in Canada best bang for your buck is the EVGA gtx 1080 ACX 3.0 SC. Decent cooler, higher base and boost clock guaranteed and it's $854 CAD through memory express.


Awesome!! Too bad they're all on backorder...


----------



## nakano2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> I decided to say F-it. If anything I'll dump the FE later and get a AIB or a TI when those hit...
> 
> You win this round Nvidia...


Nice purchase... It took you less than an hour to go from
Quote:


> Part of me really wants to be stupid and pull the trigger on a founders... But I know that's a waste of money, paying more for a worse performer...


To...


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nakano2k1*
> 
> Awesome!! Too bad they're all on backorder...


Everything 1080 is on backorder. No matter where you order it's a 3-4 week wait.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nakano2k1*
> 
> Nice purchase... It took you less than an hour to go from
> To...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I genuinely lol'd.


----------



## nakano2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Everything 1080 is on backorder. No matter where you order it's a 3-4 week wait.


Yeah... Apparently the only card in stock is a $909 PNY card at newegg that I can't even find for some reason.


----------



## dubldwn

Amp edition up on amazon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B01GCAVRSU/?ie=UTF8&condition=all&tag=nisa-20&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER

EDIT: Annnnd it's gone.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Amp edition up on amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B01GCAVRSU/?ie=UTF8&condition=all&tag=nisa-20&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> EDIT: Annnnd it's gone.


I forgot about Zotac. That looks like a pretty decent card very much akin to the ACX versions. The price looks pretty fair too all things considered.


----------



## jprovido

roll out has been pretty slow. I'm gonna stop checking this thread everyday. I'll just wait for my pre-order to ship. hopefully b&h does ship it at the 26th. I'm getting too impatient


----------



## pez

Very nice! I actually was looking out for the Amp Extreme, but I assume it will be up there in price with the EVGA FTW. Good price on the Zotac card.


----------



## Oj010

We seem to have it pretty good in SA. You can get almost anything for under $ 800 (straight conversion) including postage and tax.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Very nice! I actually was looking out for the Amp Extreme, but I assume it will be up there in price with the EVGA FTW. Good price on the Zotac card.


That $640 card is the AMP, the AMP Extreme is different and have 3 fans(with a Jun 20-21 ETA)
http://videocardz.com/60325/zotac-geforce-gtx-1080-amp-and-amp-extreme-pictured


----------



## chronicfx

The microcenter site always says "in store only". Will it ever show stock or do you have to show up at the store and be "surprised"?


----------



## MNiceGuy

I haven't followed a GPU launch this closely since F5'ing the heck out of Newegg back in the day to get a GTX 480.

Is the 1080 availability problem trending similarly with that of the 980, 780, and so on?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> That $640 card is the AMP, the AMP Extreme is different and have 3 fans(with a Jun 20-21 ETA)
> http://videocardz.com/60325/zotac-geforce-gtx-1080-amp-and-amp-extreme-pictured


Yeah, I thought my post implied that u was talking about the Two different models







. I just like the look of the cooler on the Amp Extreme a bit better







.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> The microcenter site always says "in store only". Will it ever show stock or do you have to show up at the store and be "surprised"?


If they have stock you will get a count on the search result. You cannot purchase a 1080 or 1070 online though. I bought my card that way. The site said they had stock so I hauled butt over there and was able to get one.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> I haven't followed a GPU launch this closely since F5'ing the heck out of Newegg back in the day to get a GTX 480.
> 
> Is the 1080 availability problem trending similarly with that of the 980, 780, and so on?


It doesn't seem abnormal for 2 weeks into the release. If the stock isn't normalized by July then I would start to feel like they have supply issues or something.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

What you guys think will my seasonic X650 blow up with 2x MSI GAMING X 1080 ? CPU Is 6700K


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> What you guys think will my seasonic X650 blow up with 2x MSI GAMING X 1080 ? CPU Is 6700K


Very close call...


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> What you guys think will my seasonic X650 blow up with 2x MSI GAMING X 1080 ? CPU Is 6700K


I would move up to an 850 just to curb any possible stability issues when power draw spikes, I bet it would run it fairly well though.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> What you guys think will my seasonic X650 blow up with 2x MSI GAMING X 1080 ? CPU Is 6700K


no issue with a seasonic X. none at all.


----------



## Nizzen

Testing one MSI gaming X 1080 now









Finally broke 6k in firestrike Ultra


Looks like ~2140mhz is max in games without "artifacts"


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> What you guys think will my seasonic X650 blow up with 2x MSI GAMING X 1080 ? CPU Is 6700K


Found this review that says a 6850x system with two 1080 MSI Gaming X cards draws about ~550w. Nothing overclocked. 11 minutes 45 seconds into video

https://youtu.be/byqDvmxek5g


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Testing one MSI gaming X 1080 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally broke 6k in firestrike Ultra
> 
> 
> Looks like ~2140mhz is max in games without "artifacts"


6000 on a 1080 in FSU ?

can we get OVER 9000 on OCed 1080Ti ?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Testing one MSI gaming X 1080 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally broke 6k in firestrike Ultra
> 
> 
> Looks like ~2140mhz is max in games without "artifacts"


Can you do the free version? I would like to see how it performs overclocked. I have two 980Ti atm, but I am drooling over new tech whenever it drops









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12482968

I wouldn't forget to rep


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Found this review that says a 6850x system with two 1080 MSI Gaming X cards draws about ~550w. Nothing overclocked. 11 minutes 45 seconds into video
> 
> https://youtu.be/byqDvmxek5g


keep in mind that 540 watts is from the wall.


the corsair AX1000i in the test system is 93%efficient at that load for ~502 watts power consumption on an X99 system that will draw a bit more than an 1070 rig.


----------



## rv8000

Man, review sites really need to start listing temperature deltas, especially when they almost never mention ambient temp


----------



## VSG

That's why I made this thread here but no love so far lol: http://www.overclock.net/t/1602918/ok-ocn-help-me-make-a-gpu-testing-outline/0_50


----------



## MNiceGuy

Does anyone have insight to when the Asus Strix is going to hit Newegg? I seem to remember someone saying it but I can't seem to find the post.


----------



## chronicfx

Oh... and did anyone notice the bottlenecking showing the same frame rate of 105FPS for hitman at 1440p and 1080p on the 6850x. Looks like tiny tom could use a tiny overclock.

@ 8 minutes

https://youtu.be/byqDvmxek5g


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That's why I made this thread here but no love so far lol: http://www.overclock.net/t/1602918/ok-ocn-help-me-make-a-gpu-testing-outline/0_50


maybe put it in your sig to pimp . .

see sig.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> Does anyone have insight to when the Asus Strix is going to hit Newegg? I seem to remember someone saying it but I can't seem to find the post.


Newegg said the 13th but I watched it all day long and never saw any stock.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

My 1080 shipped today from Nvidia. Suppose to be here this Saturday.


----------



## l88bastar

What is the deal with the EVGA FTW 1080s? Got my pre-order in a while ago and not a peep! My VR headsets balk at my puny titan x!


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> What is the deal with the EVGA FTW 1080s? Got my pre-order in a while ago and not a peep! My VR headsets balk at my puny titan x!


According to Jacob, they finally got stocks in today and the pre-order from their website will be shipping out starting tomorrow.

https://twitter.com/EVGA_JacobF/status/742755310054432769

reddit/r/nvidia is a good place to monitor updates on EVGA product as they have people constantly stalking Jacob's twitter.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Testing one MSI gaming X 1080 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally broke 6k in firestrike Ultra
> 
> 
> Looks like ~2140mhz is max in games without "artifacts"


Never mind the graphics score, that physics at that OC. .


----------



## donmega1

Thinking of getting the ROG Strix Geforce GTX 1080 over the EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 SC GAMING ACX as the strix is cheaper. Haven't seen any reviews of the rog yet though so still reserving my choice.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Still laughing at the all of 10 or so ~$600 1080's that have apparently been manufactured but that all the news sites have been basing all of their 1080 P/P figures on.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Still laughing at the all of 10 or so ~$600 1080's that have apparently been manufactured but that all the news sites have been basing all of their 1080 P/P figures on.


Do you plan on getting a Titan or 1080Ti or switching to AMD?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Do you plan on getting a Titan or 1080Ti or switching to AMD?


I plan on keeping my OG Titans til they can't do what I need anymore.


----------



## bigjdubb

I think the review sites have done a pretty good job at being up front about the pricing thus far. I'm not sure if anyone else does the performance/dollar charts but TPU included both prices in their charts.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Anyone notice the 980 Ti's just took a pretty substantial price reduction at Micro Center?

Perhaps a sign of things to come?


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> Anyone notice the 980 Ti's just took a pretty substantial price reduction at Micro Center?
> 
> Perhaps a sign of things to come?


I'm guessing retailers are going to take advantage of the 10 series shortage over the next few weeks to move some 980ti's out the door. 980ti at $400 is basically the same thing as a 1070, with the benefit of being in stock.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> What you guys think will my seasonic X650 blow up with 2x MSI GAMING X 1080 ? CPU Is 6700K


You're going to have to go bigger if you overclock. My 6700k @ 4.6 and oc'd 1080 pull almost 500w from the wall with a gold psu.


----------



## Scrimstar

Why would you not spend $100 on a PSU for a 1.5k solution


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That's why I made this thread here but no love so far lol: http://www.overclock.net/t/1602918/ok-ocn-help-me-make-a-gpu-testing-outline/0_50


It's because everyone in the GPU subforum is either here to post stuff in owner's threads, ask questions about what to upgrade, or to argue and bicker about GPUs as is the norm for the nearly 8 years I've been on here







.

I'll try and put some input in there, but I'm definitely not qualified







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> Does anyone have insight to when the Asus Strix is going to hit Newegg? I seem to remember someone saying it but I can't seem to find the post.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Newegg said the 13th but I watched it all day long and never saw any stock.


From what I last saw, there were a select few that were able to get the STRIX card from Newegg for that brief period that they showed up (<5 minutes i think).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I'm guessing retailers are going to take advantage of the 10 series shortage over the next few weeks to move some 980ti's out the door. 980ti at $400 is basically the same thing as a 1070, with the benefit of being in stock.


Is there somewhere that has $400 980Tis new? I wouldn't mind going with a new 980Ti for that price considering it'd have a warranty. It's really up in the air what I want to do GPU wise in my second system.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> Why would you not spend $100 on a PSU for a 1.5k solution


Surely you don't mean a 1500w PSU right...?


----------



## Scrimstar

he has 650w psu for 2 $700 1080s


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> According to Jacob, they finally got stocks in today and the pre-order from their website will be shipping out starting tomorrow.
> 
> https://twitter.com/EVGA_JacobF/status/742755310054432769
> 
> reddit/r/nvidia is a good place to monitor updates on EVGA product as they have people constantly stalking Jacob's twitter.


Thank you!


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Is there somewhere that has $400 980Tis new? I wouldn't mind going with a new 980Ti for that price considering it'd have a warranty. It's really up in the air what I want to do GPU wise in my second system.


Newegg has the EVGA ACX 2.0 for $399

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487223


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Newegg has the EVGA ACX 2.0 for $399
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487223


Maaaaan, I sold my GTX 980 just in time.

The market drop was sooner than I expected.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> he has 650w psu for 2 $700 1080s


Seems I read the post before that too quickly. However, 650W is ample for that setup if he's not OC'ed. Not that a non-OC'ed rig is too common on here, but it happens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Newegg has the EVGA ACX 2.0 for $399
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487223


Whoa that's awesome. No backplate, but that's easily remedied. Might have to revisit some reviews before deciding now. Hell, that means the used marketplace should be even lower.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Can you do the free version? I would like to see how it performs overclocked. I have two 980Ti atm, but I am drooling over new tech whenever it drops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12482968
> 
> I wouldn't forget to rep


----------



## shalafi

The ASUS ROG Strix review is out on guru3d:
http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/asus-rog-strix-geforce-gtx-1080-review,1.html


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*


Nice graphics score boss...


----------



## axiumone

Well, there's this now.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8805466

4 way 1080 sli, 63k graphics score in firestrike.

Edit - Here's an ultra run as well - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8803092


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Well, there's this now.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8805466
> 
> 4 way 1080 sli, 63k graphics score in firestrike.
> 
> Edit - Here's an ultra run as well - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8803092


4x? Completely useless in real life since Nvidia ditched 3-4x (probably plans to ditch SLI altogether in the future since DX12 doesn't need it any more).

Btw, does anyone have a list of 1080 reviews somewhere neatly sorted?


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Btw, does anyone have a list of 1080 reviews somewhere neatly sorted?


There are a bunch on the first page of this thread.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> There are a bunch on the first page of this thread.


Ahh yes, found it. One forgot to check the 1st page.


----------



## Dragon 32

Sounds like the OC really is just down to the silicon lottery. This review FTW couldn't even hit 2000MHz stable.

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2016/06/15/evga-geforce-gtx-1080-ftw-review/19


----------



## ChevChelios

the Gaming X, G1, Strix reviews on guru3D have all 3 hit at least 2050+ stable in their OC (for G1 they have 2088 stable) and they say in games its closer to 2100 even (stable) .. this just by pushing the OC sliders in GB Xtreme E/Afterburner to the right and leaving fan on auto

FE is either the same OC (at a worse heat/noise) or not far behind

so either FTW botched something or reaaaaaaally bad/unusual silicon luck


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> the Gaming X, G1, Strix reviews on guru3D have all 3 hit at least 2050+ stable in their OC (for G1 they have 2088 stable) and they say in games its closer to 2100 even (stable) .. this just by pushing the OC sliders in GB Xtreme E/Afterburner to the right and leaving fan on auto
> 
> FE is either the same OC (at a worse heat/noise) or not far behind
> 
> so either FTW botched something or reaaaaaaally bad/unusual silicon luck


How many have you sold so far? lol

You remind me of GolderTiger.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> How many have you sold so far? lol
> 
> You remind me of GolderTiger.


do you have a problem with something in my post ?








if not then do move along









those are facts from the guru3D Gaming X, G1, Strix reviews, I have personally read all 3 of them









plus we have plenty of OC results from 1080 owners here on OC.net

one got 2140 Mhz on Gaming X


----------



## kingduqc

I have a 980ti, I was about to buy a second one and a block for both and wc my rig but after checking the price of wc kit i changed my mind since I could get 1080s and make em run almost dead slient on air and still have better performance for way less money, except the 1080 are all out of stock.

I'm still thorn, I bought my gpu for 1000$ CAD a few months ago and now it lost more then half it's value and it's going to to the same with the 1080s, I'll wait till october to take a decision I guess since bf1 is the only game that will actually require this much horse power.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I wonder if water would make OCing the 1080 better? How much better is the question it seems...


----------



## Frutek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> do you have a problem with something in my post ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those are facts from the guru3D Gaming X, G1, Strix reviews, I have personally read all 3 of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus we have plenty of OC results from 1080 owners here on OC.net
> 
> one got 2140 Mhz on Gaming X


Well I did higher http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8742652 but it was with 100% fan. Couldn't get to 2177mhz without keeping gpu below ~62C. In games I use ~2130mhz with reasonable max 70% fan at 70C. Silicon lottery I guess. Good water loop probably would give few more mhz.


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> do you have a problem with something in my post ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those are facts from the guru3D Gaming X, G1, Strix reviews, I have personally read all 3 of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus we have plenty of OC results from 1080 owners here on OC.net
> 
> one got 2140 Mhz on Gaming X


I called Guru3D out for a bad review last year. They quietly fixed it without a word, but everything was screenshotted and posted to HWBOT and several other forums.

If Hilbert said "Hey, you're right, let me fix it" they would have had some credibility with me but instead he banned me and changed the review without a word to anyone.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> I called Guru3D out for a bad review last year. They quietly fixed it without a word, but everything was screenshotted and posted to HWBOT and several other forums.


uh, good for you ?


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> uh, good for you ?


If you want to believe everything you read on a site with a proven history of deceit then that's your prerogative. I would rather not.


----------



## ChevChelios

yeah guru3D is ok in my book


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> yeah guru3D is ok in my book


Like I say, if you want to believe a site with proven deception then it's entirely your prerogative.


----------



## ChevChelios

anyone here with the *Zotac 1080 AMP* (regular AMP, not Extreme) ? Impressions ?

https://www.zotac.com/us/product/graphics_card/zotac-geforce-gtx-1080-amp-edition


----------



## toncij

It seems that Gigabyte will have two editions: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5920#kf and the G1 more "regular" card.
Wasn't G1 the best?

Any prior experiences with Gigabyte or a review?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragon 32*
> 
> Sounds like the OC really is just down to the silicon lottery. This review FTW couldn't even hit 2000MHz stable.
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2016/06/15/evga-geforce-gtx-1080-ftw-review/19


1975 MHz? Oh that's horrible. My FE does 2100 lol. Hopefully my FTW's aren't that bad.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 1975 MHz? Oh that's horrible. My FE does 2100 lol. Hopefully my FTW's aren't that bad.


No noise info...


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> No noise info...


Not quite as loud as the manic giggles from seeing 2100mhz on the afterburner gauge.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> No noise info...


Noise should be good. I picked up two 1080 acx cards and they're much quieter than the maxwell reference coolers, especially in sli. Considering that the FTW pcb and heatsink are larger, they'd probably be able to quiet even at 2100mhz.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> the Gaming X, G1, Strix reviews on guru3D have all 3 hit at least 2050+ stable in their OC (for G1 they have 2088 stable) and they say in games its closer to 2100 even (stable) .. this just by pushing the OC sliders in GB Xtreme E/Afterburner to the right and leaving fan on auto
> 
> FE is either the same OC (at a worse heat/noise) or not far behind
> 
> so either FTW botched something or reaaaaaaally bad/unusual silicon luck


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragon 32*
> 
> Sounds like the OC really is just down to the silicon lottery. This review FTW couldn't even hit 2000MHz stable.
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2016/06/15/evga-geforce-gtx-1080-ftw-review/19


Hopefully so. I doubt they designed a FTW poorly, but who knows at this point..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> Like I say, if you want to believe a site with proven deception then it's entirely your prerogative.


Could you at least post what article you're referring to along with the links? Their article for all of the 1080s they've done have been in line with other articles, and they're one of the ones who actually don't leave out key info. Right now, we just have your word that they borked something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> No noise info...


I actually didn't realize that review didn't have that until you pointed it out...*sigh*.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Noise should be good. I picked up two 1080 acx cards and they're much quieter than the maxwell reference coolers, especially in sli. Considering that the FTW pcb and heatsink are larger, they'd probably be able to quiet even at 2100mhz.


Well, so far, according to tests MSI seems the quietest and best choice at the market. Inno and Asus not so much. No FTW reviews so far that would mention noise. Also, can't compare different reviews for temps - the link up there says 50ish C at load, MSI and G1 are said to be around 70, wich is a huge jump...


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Well, so far, according to tests MSI seems the quietest and best choice at the market. Inno and Asus not so much. No FTW reviews so far that would mention noise. Also, can't compare different reviews for temps - the link up there says 50ish C at load, MSI and G1 are said to be around 70, wich is a huge jump...


EDIT: Guru3d has tested both the Strix and the Gaming X so the numbers can be compared. I don't think the 1db is really worth the extra money. Also, the gaming X was 3 degrees warmer at those noise levels. It's basically a cointoss with those two.... unless price matters

The G1 is 1db louder (41db) and 2 degrees warmer than the Gaming X (72 degrees)


----------



## alpsie

Damn my Zotac Amp extreme preorder is getting pushed further and further back, nows it might be at the 6th of july.
Might just go with a different one when any are in stock.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie*
> 
> Damn my Zotac Amp extreme preorder is getting pushed further and further back, nows it might be at the 6th of july.
> Might just go with a different one when any are in stock.


Might be around that time frame before there is decent stock anyways.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> the Gaming X, G1, Strix reviews on guru3D have all 3 hit at least 2050+ stable in their OC (for G1 they have 2088 stable) and they say in games its closer to 2100 even (stable) .. this just by pushing the OC sliders in GB Xtreme E/Afterburner to the right and leaving fan on auto
> 
> FE is either the same OC (at a worse heat/noise) or not far behind
> 
> so either FTW botched something or reaaaaaaally bad/unusual silicon luck


EVGA probably binning for the Kingpin Edition. All other cards get the crappiest gpus.


----------



## Zaor

Just for reference https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GTX_980_Ti_Matrix/26.html

Seems that evga doesn't have the best overclocker cards,in this particular case the worst memory oc,but of course it may well be luck of the draw and we're being paranoid







.


----------



## bigjdubb

Right now the sample size is 1, we shouldn't come to a conclusion based on that. Especially since there is more evidence pointing towards every card kind of clocking the same.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Right now the sample size is 1, we shouldn't come to a conclusion based on that. Especially since there is more evidence pointing towards every card kind of clocking the same.


Every since the Kingpin was introduced and they could price based on ASIC, the other cards only get the lesser quality gpus. You can bet if EVGA has a way of binning Pascal, they will do it. My comment was based off recent history.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Right now the sample size is 1, we shouldn't come to a conclusion based on that. Especially since there is more evidence pointing towards every card kind of clocking the same.


Agreed.

I think there's a bit of a paranoia going on since a lot of people are still trying to get their hands on one (or two). Also, because some have invested so much into getting one and waiting, the last thing they want to see is something like the FTW OC less than a cheaper card. Especially since it's one of the more expensive AIBs.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Every since the Kingpin was introduced and they could price based on ASIC, the other cards only get the lesser quality gpus. You can bet if EVGA has a way of binning Pascal, they will do it. My comment was based off recent history.


Understandable, but unless Nvidia is binning their FE cards it appears as though most 1080's seem capable of somewhere between 2000-2100 mhz.

In this case the binning on Kingpin cards may turn out to be a benefit if they get some chips that can do better than 2100mhz. I bet those cards would be pretty dear if they make that happen though.


----------



## theturbofd

Did the EVGA SC 1080s already release on amazon?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> EVGA probably binning for the Kingpin Edition. All other cards get the crappiest gpus.


That is a very good point, I forgot they were doing that now.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> In this case the binning on Kingpin cards may turn out to be a benefit if they get some chips that can do better than 2100mhz. I bet those cards would be pretty dear if they make that happen though.


Oh I bet. That's how EVGA got people to pay $1k for a 980 Ti!


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Every since the Kingpin was introduced and they could price based on ASIC, the *other cards* only get the lesser quality gpus. You can bet if EVGA has a way of binning Pascal, they will do it. My comment was based off recent history.


I got a 82.3% ASIC on my 980Ti Hybrid, top 97%. So much for your recent history


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> I got a 82.3% ASIC on my 980Ti Hybrid, top 97%. So much for your recent history


So you had a Kingpin level hybrid. You should have felt lucky.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> So you had a Kingpin level hybrid. You should have felt lucky.


EVGA now have it back on a free step-up, pretty happy with my 1080 FE soon to Hybrid modded.

Go look up Amazon/Newegg reviews of 980Ti Hybrid, high ASIC is hardly rare


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> EVGA now have it back on a free step-up, pretty happy with my 1080 FE soon to Hybrid modded.
> 
> Go look up Amazon/Newegg reviews of 980Ti Hybrid, high ASIC is hardly rare


Well I was mistaken then. No need to get pissy...lol

Didn't the Hybrid cost something like $749? So you really overpaid for your 1080 huh?


----------



## jprovido

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-DirectX-12-06G-P4-0998-KR-6GB-384-Bit-GDDR5-PCI-Express-/291727190812?hash=item43ec4bab1c:g:TtAAAOSwh-1W5Ciy

what do you guys think of the 980 TI classi for 410? two 980ti's on sli or single gtx 1080?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Well I was mistaken then. No need to get pissy...lol
> 
> Didn't the Hybrid cost something like $749? So you really overpaid for your 1080 huh?


$739 when I got that 980Ti in April(can't buy a 1080 then could you?), really $700 after I sold the Divison code on Ebay. I don't really care about sunk costs









It was either grab step-up for minute shipping costs or watch 980Ti resale price drop through the floor on Ebay


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-DirectX-12-06G-P4-0998-KR-6GB-384-Bit-GDDR5-PCI-Express-/291727190812?hash=item43ec4bab1c:g:TtAAAOSwh-1W5Ciy
> 
> what do you guys think of the 980 TI classi for 410? two 980ti's on sli or single gtx 1080?


I was thinking of 980ti sli but went for a single 1080 in the end.
sold 980ti 6G for $470 last week, I got lucky with 82% asic so I could squeeze a little bit more of resale value.


----------



## Zaor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-DirectX-12-06G-P4-0998-KR-6GB-384-Bit-GDDR5-PCI-Express-/291727190812?hash=item43ec4bab1c:g:TtAAAOSwh-1W5Ciy
> 
> what do you guys think of the 980 TI classi for 410? two 980ti's on sli or single gtx 1080?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ng-pmHV-RMM

If it weren't for the sli drivers and the eventual lack of optimization in a couple of years for maxwell i would grab that 980ti but the safe bet is 1080.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaor*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ng-pmHV-RMM
> 
> If it weren't for the sli drivers and the eventual lack of optimization in a couple of years for maxwell i would grab that 980ti but the safe bet is 1080.


didnt know SLi was this bad.


----------



## bigjdubb

I'm not sure how much more of a difference it would have made to overclock the 980ti's for that comparison but there would have been a larger gap.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I'm not sure how much more of a difference it would have made to overclock the 980ti's for that comparison but there would have been a larger gap.


it's pretty much safe to say an overclcoked 1080 = stock 980 Ti SLI without the headaches of multi gpu configurations too correct?


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> it's pretty much safe to say an overclcoked 1080 = stock 980 Ti SLI without the headaches of multi gpu configurations too correct?


Well that video was showing a 10-20 fps difference in a lot of places, not sure if that would be what one would call equal. There is a lot of performance left in a 980ti running at 1200mhz.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> it's pretty much safe to say an overclcoked 1080 = stock 980 Ti SLI without the headaches of multi gpu configurations too correct?


not really, 980ti sli would pull away even when comparing stock vs oc'd.
still, single card is very much preferred over sli in overall experience. more consistent frametimes = more smooth experience, single card=less fps dips.
not to mention the heat and noise of 980ti sli configuation. plus there's a ton of super interesting games coming in q3 16, which card do you think will receive better performance optimizations ?
the difference between 1070 and 980Ti was never that big in any of 2015 titles. While gimping old gen is a very questionable theory, it's no secret that nvidia got no interest in optimizing new games for previous gen cards while they gotta push those 1080s....


----------



## Slomo4shO

I have been overseas for a week n half, someone catch me up


----------



## bigjdubb

Not much has changed. Still waiting for cards to be in stock. Still waiting for good SLI reviews with HB bridges and non HB bridges. Still waiting to see if there is any performance left to be unlocked with bios tweaking (that might just be me waiting for that). Mostly it's just still waiting.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> Anyone notice the 980 Ti's just took a pretty substantial price reduction at Micro Center?
> 
> Perhaps a sign of things to come?


My assumption was correct. Late last night the 980 Ti prices dropped at Micro Center and this morning my store had a pile of 1080 FE and a couple 1080 SC ACX in stock. Hopefully this is the beginning of the inventory shortage coming to an end.


----------



## Bogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> didnt know SLi was this bad.


Basing SLI-performance on one game is like basing the top speed of a car by driving it in and out of your garage









I've never had much issues with SLI (680's and 970's prior to my current 1080's). But I know that the games I play the most have decent to good SLI support


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> My assumption was correct. Late last night the 980 Ti prices dropped at Micro Center and this morning my store had a pile of 1080 FE and a couple 1080 SC ACX in stock. Hopefully this is the beginning of the inventory shortage coming to an end.


That would be nice. I am holding out for a Strix but I am hoping I can save the $30 and get the non oc strix but I will get the OC version if that's what comes out first.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> $739 when I got that 980Ti in April(can't buy a 1080 then could you?), really $700 after I sold the Divison code on Ebay. I don't really care about sunk costs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was either grab step-up for minute shipping costs or watch 980Ti resale price drop through the floor on Ebay


Just giving you a hard time. If we calculated sunk cost into every gpu purchase I would be embarrassed to say what mine would be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> I have been overseas for a week n half, someone catch me up


Availability still low. I don't think any cards for less than $649 have shipped yet, so yet to see anyone get their hands on a 1080 that is even close to the MSRP of $599. Oh and MSI has lost their minds with 1070/1080 pricing.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Availability still low. I don't think any cards for less than $649 have shipped yet, so yet to see anyone get their hands on a 1080 that is even close to the MSRP of $599. *Oh and MSI has lost their minds with 1070/1080 pricing.*


QFT!

Even their base model blower version is $639.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaor*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ng-pmHV-RMM
> 
> If it weren't for the sli drivers and the eventual lack of optimization in a couple of years for maxwell i would grab that 980ti but the safe bet is 1080.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> didnt know SLi was this bad.


Erm, are you thinking that that's 1080 in sli compared to 980ti in sli?


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Erm, are you thinking that that's 1080 in sli compared to 980ti in sli?


I think he was expecting the 980ti sli to be a bit further ahead of the single 1080. 1200mhz 980ti's vs a 2100mhz 1080 isn't a great comparison though, tack on another 250mhz to each of those 980ti's and the gap would grow wider.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> That would be nice. I am holding out for a Strix but I am hoping I can save the $30 and get the non oc strix but I will get the OC version if that's what comes out first.


In an ideal world that's the one I would have as well. From everything I've seen or read on the AIB 1080's, I think the Strix can do everything the Gaming X can but for noticeably less money.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> In an ideal world that's the one I would have as well. From everything I've seen or read on the AIB 1080's, I think the Strix can do everything the Gaming X can but for noticeably less money.


Yeah, I just want those 2 pwm fan headers. If the Gaming X had them I would probably just pay the extra money and get it.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> didnt know SLi was this bad.


It's not anywhere near as bad as the people who don't have it make it out to be.

I've been running an SLI rig for the past 3 years. Yes, some games release without SLI support or with broken SLI support. Usually the problem is fixed within a couple of days of release. Once in a while it takes longer, but those games are rare. In the past year or two the only games that I've played that never had working SLI support have all been based on the id Tech5 engine.

3 years ago it was not uncommon for SLI games to have some slight stuttering at times. 2 years ago that was mostly resolved. Over the past year I haven't had a single game do it once a proper SLI profile and optimized drivers were released. I'm still running my 4GB GTX 770 SLI setup, and in the vast majority of games I get between 980 and 980 Ti performance from them. I can't name a single game where I get worse performance than a 980.

That said, I would still recommend a single 1080 over SLI 980 Tis. Not because of a performance problem or game support with SLI, but because of the volume, heat, and energy requirements of running SLI.

Heat is a major issue. If you've got two cards running at 80C or more it can heat your whole room up pretty quick. Living in Texas during the summer I've managed to heat up my study to over 80F during daytime gaming despite the AC running full blast. It's a big enough issue that both of my 770s are now water cooled because the radiators don't dump as much heat off as a heatsink. And the other part of that issue is getting proper airflow to the lower card in an SLI setup. With dual slot cards those cards are just a few mm away from each other and the lower card has a real hard time getting fresh air through the fans. It's not uncommon to see the lower card run 5-10C hotter than the upper card. Before I switched to water cooling my lower card would frequently exceed 90C under load and throttle the GPU, which isn't a nice thing to happen in a dual GPU setup.

The volume issue is simply that you have double the amount of fans running, and if the lower card is running hotter the fans have to spin faster to keep it cool, which produces more noise. That was the other reason I went water cooled. I could run the fans on the radiators at 30% and still keep both GPUs at under 50C where they were pegged at 100% trying to keep up with the heat with air cooling. These were both MSI Twin Frozr Gaming GTX 770s.

And the energy issue may or may not be an issue for you. But fact is two cards use twice as much electricity as a single card, and two less efficient cards use more than twice as much electricity as a single, more efficient card. In my case I'm going from two very inefficient cards plus two water pumps to a single much more efficient card.

In all honestly you would probably get better performance from SLI 980 Tis, but that comes with some downsides that you would have to decide for yourself whether or not it was worth it. Much more heat, louder system, and more electricity being used. Plus if you buy games on the day of release you'll frequently have to wait a few days to a week or so before the games will work right with SLI. Those are the downsides. The upside is that when it does work correctly it will outperform a single 1080.

And if you're going to go that route you may want to look at SLI 1070s instead of 980 Tis. Less heat, less fan noise, more energy efficient, the SLI should work better with the new architecture, performance should be about the same, and the cost is similar.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Yeah, I just want those 2 pwm fan headers. If the Gaming X had them I would probably just pay the extra money and get it.


I'm considering getting the Gaming X just because it would look better in my system.



It's pretty sad when you're considering spending that much more just because of the red and black color scheme.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Oh and MSI is taking full advantage of the FE inflation with 1070/1080 pricing.


FTFY


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> I'm considering getting the Gaming X just because it would look better in my system.
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty sad when you're considering spending that much more just because of the red and black color scheme.


Well the Strix is !!RGB!!, you can match it to whatever you decide to get.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Well the Strix is !!RGB!!, you can match it to whatever you decide to get.


LOL, too bad the card itself looks ugly.

I'll probably end up getting the Strix, but that Gaming X would look so much better inside my case.


----------



## jprovido

and I thought I was the only one going for the looks. almost all the 1080's don't fit my system. that's why I ended up with the evga ftw I like how simple it looks. I really hope I can turn off the led's on the card itself. I hate leds/unneccessary lights


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> Heat is a major issue. If you've got two cards running at 80C or more it can heat your whole room up pretty quick. Living in Texas during the summer I've managed to heat up my study to over 80F during daytime gaming despite the AC running full blast. It's a big enough issue that both of my 770s are now water cooled because the radiators don't dump as much heat off as a heatsink.


If you are displacing the same amount of heat to the air, the effect on ambient temperatures should be the same regardless of the transfer method. Putting hardware under water can make it run at cooler temperatures or require less fan (and therefore noise) to achieve similar cooling but it cannot reduce the amount of energy transfer to its environment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Well the Strix is !!RGB!!, you can match it to whatever you decide to get.


The fan shroud is half red and the vast majority of the LED features are either red or off. The little MSI logo though on the side, near the rear can be changed to any of a number of colors though. Silliness. Basically if you care about how everything looks together then you better have other components that look nice with red and black.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> LOL, too bad the card itself looks ugly.
> 
> I'll probably end up getting the Strix, but that Gaming X would look so much better inside my case.


Well I think they are both rather ugly but, waterblock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> 
> 
> and I thought I was the only one going for the looks. almost all the 1080's don't fit my system. that's why I ended up with the evga ftw I like how simple it looks. I really hope I can turn off the led's on the card itself. I hate leds/unneccessary lights


If there is no software option there is always the hardware option, remove the led's.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Well that video was showing a 10-20 fps difference in a lot of places, not sure if that would be what one would call equal. There is a lot of performance left in a 980ti running at 1200mhz.


Tec Syndicate made a good point.. they tried a couple of indie titles that have no gameworks optimisation and there even a single Ti is only 1-10% or so from the 1080. So depending on what you play, it can be a very different story. Still getting the 1080 of course.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> Tec Syndicate made a good point.. they tried a couple of indie titles that have no gameworks optimisation and there even a single Ti is only 1-10% or so from the 1080. So depending on what you play, it can be a very different story. Still getting the 1080 of course.


Not sure how a feel about those guys but I'm sure there are situations where the two are quite similar in performance. No amount of overclocking or optimizations will give the 980ti DP1.3 though.


----------



## magnek

Overclock the DP1.2 port.


----------



## Brimlock

Be a rebel. Add your own 1.3 port.


----------



## magnek

^


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Not sure how a feel about those guys but I'm sure there are situations where the two are quite similar in performance. No amount of overclocking or optimizations will give the 980ti DP1.3 though.


True. Hopefully those 1.3 monitors will show up soon enough. Still Ti users could probably wait it out until the 1080Ti.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Overclock the DP1.2 port.


Right 1.3 is only a . 9% overclock.I'd say it would easily do 1.4


----------



## blue1512

1080 is impressive but the lack of Async hardware support is a real deal breaker. Buying 1080 at this moment means fueling nVidia in their effort to delay Dx12/Vulkan like what happened with Dx10. It just doesn't feel right.

And in the *near* future when their Async capable cards come out, all the optimization will be focused on Async and you will find your card in the obsolete section. Paying $600 for that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> True. Hopefully those 1.3 monitors will show up soon enough. Still Ti users could probably wait it out until the 1080Ti.


For sure. The new monitors will probably come out right about the same time as the Ti/Titan. I could wait for the Titan/Ti but the 1080 prices are already pushing what I am willing to pay for something like a video card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue1512*
> 
> 1080 is impressive but the lack of Async hardware support is a real deal breaker. Buying 1080 at this moment means fueling nVidia in their effort to delay Dx12/Vulkan like what happened with Dx10. It just doesn't feel right.
> 
> And in the *near* future when their Async capable cards come out, all the optimization will be focused on Async and you will find your card in the obsolete section. Paying $600 for that doesn't make any sense.


Not that I am even remotely convinced that async compute is anything anyone should be basing their purchasing decisions on, it won't be pascal. Which means that at best it would be Volta and by that time I would be buying a new card anyways (but hopefully AMD by then).


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue1512*
> 
> 1080 is impressive but the lack of Async hardware support is a real deal breaker. Buying 1080 at this moment means fueling nVidia in their effort to delay Dx12/Vulkan like what happened with Dx10. It just doesn't feel right.
> 
> And in the *near* future when their Async capable cards come out, all the optimization will be focused on Async and you will find your card in the obsolete section. Paying $600 for that doesn't make any sense.


Why is Async some mystical Mojo that everyone is pandering over? It may be a better way for a GPU to perform but it clearly isn't a big enough advantage to matter right now as AMD cards are still struggling (yes struggling) to keep up with Nvidia cards. The only real benefit I see from getting an AMD card is a more long term support system from them. But why would I want to buy a GPU that will eventually overtake the competitors card in 2 years when I'll just upgrade before it happens? I would love to see Vega come out in October just to see this whole Async nonsense blow up in everyones face just for the matter that I'm sick of seeing it used as a point of argument when we haven't even seen it give major performance increases.


----------



## blue1512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Why is Async some mystical Mojo that everyone is pandering over? It may be a better way for a GPU to perform but it clearly isn't a big enough advantage to matter right now as AMD cards are still struggling (yes struggling) to keep up with Nvidia cards. The only real benefit I see from getting an AMD card is a more long term support system from them. I would love to see Vega come out in October just to see this whole Async nonsense blow up with everyones face just for the matter that I'm sick of seeing it used as a point of argument when we haven't even seen it give major performance increases.


There is enough talk about Async's advantage, especially in CPU bound games so I won't eleborate it here. BUT...

Do you want the technology to advance or just stay in nVidia's safezone? I prefer the former.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue1512*
> 
> There is enough talk about Async's advantage, especially in CPU bound games so I won't eleborate it here. BUT...
> 
> Do you want the technology to advance or just stay in nVidia's safezone? I prefer the former.


I doubt Nvidia is putting off Async computing just to stagnate technology. For one that doesn't help them against AMD at all as eventually AMD would easily get a leg up on Nvidia. Also Nvidia might not even adapt Async, its possible they could just adapt something similar fashion to it.

It's not like I'm saying there are no advantages to Async or its a useless technology. But its clearly not that impactful (YET), as it hasn't really helped AMD get any of the market back.

If Nvidia stagnates the market then theres virtually zero reason for anyone to upgrade to w/e stronger card they put out. I don't consider arguments like these for reasons that in a real world scenario it doesn't make sense. What I've seen on these forums is people come up with a lot of "What if" scenarios and then run with it like they just discovered El Dorado or the next signs of the Apocalypse.


----------



## blue1512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> I doubt Nvidia is putting off Async computing just to stagnate technology. For one that doesn't help them against AMD at all as eventually AMD would easily get a leg up on Nvidia. Also Nvidia might not even adapt Async, its possible they could just adapt something similar fashion to it. It's not like I'm saying there are no advantages to Async or its a useless technology. But its clearly not that impactful (YET), as it hasn't really helped AMD get any of the market back. If Nvidia stagnates the market then theres virtually zero reason for anyone to upgrade to w/e stronger card they put out. I don't consider arguments like these for reasons that in a real world scenario it doesn't make sense. What I've seen on these forums is people come up with a lot of "What if" scenarios and then run with it like they just discovered El Dorado or the next signs of the Apocalypse.


nVidia did do their dirty work to delay Dx10 until they figured out their countermeasure as Dx11 tessellation and ambient occlusion. History is repeating itself. They has been trying to do the same thing to Dx12 with their Gameworks strategy. And the release of Pascal with no hardware Async is a further confirmation.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue1512*
> 
> nVidia did do their dirty work to delay Dx10 until they figured out their countermeasure as Dx11 tessellation and ambient occlusion. History is repeating itself. They has been trying to do the same thing to Dx12 with their Gameworks strategy. And the release of Pascal with no hardware Async is a further confirmation.


Again Nvidia can't control the market if AMD could better utilize things. You can call Nvidia the bad guy all you want but if there really were better solutions then why hasn't the Lord and Savior AMD come to fix the problem that people keep crying about? If Async was going to be so much better, then why is AMD focusing on releasing weaker cards as opposed to trumping Nvidia with a stronger card running on Async? This would be the perfect opportunity for them to do just that. They could always bring in cut down cards for cheaper prices to try and bring in more people into higher end PC gaming at a later time.

Even when Vega comes around and puts down current Nvidia cards we still have big pascal coming along at some point and I'm willing to bet it still won't have Async implemented. I'll also bet you that it will stand toe to toe with Vega and we won't see who the winner is until it happens. The more likely case at this time is that Async could potentially hurt the performance of Nvidia cards. No one knows why its not on the cards yet or at all. All you have is speculation and doubt against the company and choose what you think is the most likely scenario which is that Nvidia is holding everything back. But I don't see any signs of that being true or false. Nvidia isn't holding AMDs hands behind their back. NVidia is doing better because they're good at what they do, even if you hate them.

Also the only people who would hurt from such accusations if they were true would be Nvidia customers. No one else would be effected because both companies support DX12 and doesn't stop any Dev team from providing the proper support to either company. AMD would clearly have the advantage over Nvidia every time for having Async. It would be a massacre as you wouldn't be able to hide the facts. The internet spreads information like wild fire and as soon as things get into the hands of the people Nvidia can't stop anything. Their reputation would be burned.

I'm going to reiterate. If AMD could do better they would. But they can't right now which is why they are trying to get market back by putting out cheaper cards at already existing performance. Those cards are only good to upgrade to if you have a weaker card and or are wanting to have a better experience in VR. Everyone else might as well skip Polaris.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> 
> 
> and I thought I was the only one going for the looks. almost all the 1080's don't fit my system. that's why I ended up with the evga ftw I like how simple it looks. I really hope I can turn off the led's on the card itself. I hate leds/unneccessary lights


I wouldn't really say I'm going for looks. Truth be told I can't even see my PC when I'm sitting at my desk, and have to get down on my knees in a corner to see inside the small window on my case.



LED lights are useless at best and a distraction at worst since I normally play at night with the lights off. It's just lights that I really don't need.

Really the appearance shouldn't matter to me at all since I'll almost never see the card, but for some strange reason I'm still considering spending the extra money for the Gaming X just to match the rest of the system.


----------



## blue1512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Again Nvidia can't control the market if AMD could better utilize things. You can call Nvidia the bad guy all you want but if there really were better solutions then why hasn't the Lord and Savior AMD come to fix the problem that people keep crying about? If Async was going to be so much better, then why is AMD focusing on releasing weaker cards as opposed to trumping Nvidia with a stronger card running on Async? This would be the perfect opportunity for them to do just that. They could always bring in cut down cards for cheaper prices to try and bring in more people into higher end PC gaming at a later time.
> 
> Even when Vega comes around and puts down current Nvidia cards we still have big pascal coming along at some point and I'm willing to bet it still won't have Async implemented. I'll also bet you that it will stand toe to toe with Vega and we won't see who the winner is until it happens. The more likely case at this time is that Async could potentially hurt the performance of Nvidia cards. No one knows why its not on the cards yet or at all. All you have is speculation and doubt against the company and choose what you think is the most likely scenario which is that Nvidia is holding everything back. But I don't see any signs of that being true or false. Nvidia isn't holding AMDs hands behind their back. NVidia is doing better because they're good at what they do, even if you hate them.


Friendly note that I have been only talking about nVidia, why you keep bringing other name in your argument?

As I said 1080 is impressive, and the lack of Async support is covered by brute force. But, why not embrace the new technology for performance? 1080 brought nothing new instead of the higher clock expected from the new node. Its performance crown only prolongs nVidia's safezone in Dx11 and makes Dx12 as trivial as possible.

And in another scenario if Dx12/Vulkan success despite of nVidia's effort, with their resource they will quickly answer with a Async capable card and optimize the hell out of it. The obsolete 1080 at that time will become a poor legacy.

That's why 1080 without Async doesn't make sense.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue1512*
> 
> Friendly note that I have been only talking about nVidia, why you keep bringing other name in your argument?
> 
> As I said 1080 is impressive, and the lack of Async support is covered by brute force. But, why not embrace the new technology for performance? 1080 brought nothing new instead of the higher clock expected from the new node. Its performance crown only prolongs nVidia's safezone in Dx11 and makes Dx12 as trivial as possible.
> 
> And in another scenario if Dx12/Vulkan success despite of nVidia's effort, with their resource they will quickly answer with a Async capable card and optimize the hell out of it. The obsolete 1080 at that time will become a poor legacy.
> 
> That's why 1080 without Async doesn't make sense.


What evidence do you have that Nvidia is stagnating anything? You don't have evidence as to whether or not Async would improve performance on Nvidia cards. Also how am I supposed to argue Async without mentioning AMD? The only people utilizing Async. To say that Nvidia is trying to hold back Vulkan/DX12 without any evidence is purely a tinfoil hat conspiracy. AMD has Async, AMD supports Vulkan and DX12, we have games that can be run on different API's. There is nothing stopping DX12/Vulkan from pushing forward aside from the support from devs.

Both API's are brand new, we haven't had enough time with them for you to decide that they are being held back. But from my point of view we are getting a plethora of games utilizing DX12.

There are already a small handful of games out right now and clearly more to come soon enough. Mind you that directx 12 isn't even a year old and its being used in games already. That doesn't sound like stagnation or holding back, and Nvidia cards will support DX12 as far back as Fermi architecture which goes back as far as the 400 series cards.


----------



## blue1512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> What evidence do you have that Nvidia is stagnating anything? You don't have evidence as to whether or not Async would improve performance on Nvidia cards. Also how am I supposed to argue Async without mentioning AMD? The only people utilizing Async. To say that Nvidia is trying to hold back Vulkan/DX12 without any evidence is purely a tinfoil hat conspiracy. AMD has Async, AMD supports Vulkan and DX12, we have games that can be run on different API's. There is nothing stopping DX12/Vulkan from pushing forward aside from the support from devs


I agree with your point about the devs. However it was already addressed my point about the Gameworks.

nVidia's effort on Dx11 includes the Gameworks strategy and a brute force flagship that make the Async capable card look pale in comparison. They are late to the game with Async so they defended their thrones by prolongs Dx11, that's how they stagnates the technology. Which evidence you want though, when it's clear that nVidia has not released anything related to Vulkan/Dx12.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue1512*
> 
> I agree with your point about the devs. However it was already addressed my point about the Gameworks.
> 
> nVidia's effort on Dx11 includes the Gameworks strategy and a brute force flagship that make the Async capable card look pale in comparison. They are late to the game with Async so they defended their thrones by prolongs Dx11, that's how they stagnates the technology. Which evidence you want though, when it's clear that nVidia has not released anything related to Vulkan/Dx12.


What do you mean release anything related to Vulkan/DX12? Also why should Nvidia utilize Async if they can clearly brute force past it? If Async can't beat brute force, then its clearly not the superior technology. I've already stated that Nvidia cards from 2002 and up will support DX12, they don't need to "release anything related to DX12/Vulkan" because they already have products out that fully support them.

Gameworks is middleware that Nvidia developed to improve videogame performance and graphics of games for their cards. Its proprietary software. Its not meant to improve the performance of their cards. Gameworks does not just make Nvidia cards better. If anything it hurts the performance of Nvidia GPUs because it does more for the game. AMD has their own middleware and its called OPENGPU, the difference is that Gameworks only works for Nvidia technology, which is why its called proprietary software. You clearly don't know what gameworks does if you think its being used to stagnate anything.


----------



## ChevChelios

Pascal performs quite well in DX12/async from what I see


----------



## blue1512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> What do you mean release anything related to Vulkan/DX12? Also why should Nvidia utilize Async if they can clearly brute force past it? If Async can't beat brute force, then its clearly not the superior technology. I've already stated that *Nvidia cards from 2002 and up will support DX12*, they don't need to "release anything related to DX12/Vulkan" because they already have products out that fully support them.


Oh if you call it *that* way so I reckon we should continue the DX12 talk in another day









Friendly notice that nVidia hasn't hyped anything about their DX12 performance, which is very un-nVidia-like.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue1512*
> 
> Oh if you call it *that* way so I reckon we should continue the DX12 talk in another day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friendly notice that nVidia hasn't hyped anything about their DX12 performance, which is very un-nVidia-like.


They don't have a reason to hype DX12. Its not like they have any specific technology that utilizes DX12 better than anyone else. I have no reason to continue this conversation with you. Your argument is based on misinformation and opinion based facts.

Apparently if Nvidia doesn't force hype onto something it means something shady is up. Also I can't understand your first sentence. Your sentence structure has degraded over the course of this conversation.

I take back what I said about you. After looking at previous conversations you had, its clear you don't understand how conversations work. You believe that because you don't mention something that no one else can bring in outside information against you. You also appear to believe that anything you say or think is truth over all other evidence. I will not continue to debate with you.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> Pascal performs quite well in DX12/async from what I see


Actually several of the reviews I've gone through show performance regression for the 1070/1080 going from DX11 to DX12 for certain games, akin to some 980ti benchmarks.


----------



## i7monkey

What's a guy to do who wants a high end GPU? I would feel like garbage if I bought a 1080.

Do I wait 6/12 months for Vega/1080Ti?


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> What's a guy to do who wants a high end GPU? I would feel like garbage if I bought a 1080.
> 
> Do I wait 6/12 months for Vega/1080Ti?


The 480 is going to be pretty cheap and viable. If you aren't willing to get anything below the 1080 I would wait till TI/Vega popup.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> The 480 is going to be pretty cheap and viable. If you aren't willing to get anything below the 1080 I would wait till TI/Vega popup.


Will 480 reference cards be quiet unlike in the past? I don't mind AMD but their cards have always been loud and hot.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Will 480 reference cards be quiet unlike in the past? I don't mind AMD but their cards have always been loud and hot.


Well the card isn't out yet so we have no idea what its going to be like. I also have never used an AMD card so I have no input on their cards.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I can't imagine a 100W card being very loud but who knows. Keep in mind that the RX480 is definitely not a flagship product. It is supposed to be a volume seller with P/P the likes of which we have not seen since the 4xxx cards (or at least we hope so). I expect a bit faster than a 980 at stock with OCing that can get it near Fury X or even 980Ti performance for $200-$300 depending on vendor and memory config. Even the most pessimistic anti-AMD fanboys predict it should at least match the 390X with at least some OC headroom leftover.

If you want something faster than a 980Ti your only choice is going to be the 1080 until Vega/Big Pascal. That said, I wouldn't buy a 1080 even if it was $500 because Nvidia's REAL flagship card should be coming within the year and I don't feel like spending that kind of money on a glorified GTX 460...


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I can't imagine a 100W card being very loud but who knows. Keep in mind that the RX480 is definitely not a flagship product. It is supposed to be a volume seller with P/P the likes of which we have not seen since the 4xxx cards (or at least we hope so). I expect a bit faster than a 980 at stock with OCing that can get it near Fury X or even 980Ti performance for $200-$300 depending on vendor and memory config. Even the most pessimistic anti-AMD fanboys predict it should at least match the 390X with at least some OC headroom leftover.
> 
> If you want something faster than a 980Ti your only choice is going to be the 1080 until Vega/Big Pascal. That said, I wouldn't buy a 1080 even if it was $500 because Nvidia's REAL flagship card should be coming within the year and I don't feel like spending that kind of money on a glorified GTX 460...


I feel the same. I wouldn't pay more than a couple of hundred bucks as I don't think this card will last even a year once Nvidia starts rolling out its "next gen" cards with DX 12/ async compute. This is just my opinion, but I do believe this card or any iteration. thereof would just be a stop gap for Nvidia....


----------



## BillOhio

The more I remember that the only game I play regularly is the undemanding BF:BC2 the more I imagine I'll end up with an AMD 480. I probably wouldn't upgrade at all except for wanting a card with 3 Displayports and an HDMI so I can run 4 1440(+) screens. It'll be hard to pass up on the Ti though if it's an amazing card, just cause 'moar power' whether I need it or not.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> What's a guy to do who wants a high end GPU? I would feel like garbage if I bought a 1080.


gaze longingly & enviously at 1080 and *wait* 2017 for Vega


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I can't imagine a 100W card being very loud but who knows. Keep in mind that the RX480 is definitely not a flagship product. It is supposed to be a volume seller with P/P the likes of which we have not seen since the 4xxx cards (or at least we hope so). I expect a bit faster than a 980 at stock with OCing that can get it near Fury X or even 980Ti performance for $200-$300 depending on vendor and memory config. Even the most pessimistic anti-AMD fanboys predict it should at least match the 390X with at least some OC headroom leftover.
> 
> If you want something faster than a 980Ti your only choice is going to be the 1080 until Vega/Big Pascal. That said, I wouldn't buy a 1080 even if it was $500 because Nvidia's REAL flagship card should be coming within the year and I don't feel like spending that kind of money on a glorified GTX 460...


Even in AMD's slides the 480 was not really near the 980 for games: I saw something like a 6.3 score for the 480 and 8 for the 980....and then those hype numbers are reserved for VR performance - not games . So with that, I expect it now to be around the 380X and 970 performance level (great spot in the market).. and they'll leave the 390/Fury/Nano in as part of the range, where as every below will be replaced (not to mention put the 950/960 types all out of business)

As far as keeping your 980Ti.. have you considered the huge value drop in resale that you are and will be having - that's equally very costly.



Edit: picture and corrected scores


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> Even in AMD's slides the 480 was not really near the 980 for games: I saw something like a 6.3 score for the 480 and 8 for the 980....and then those hype numbers are reserved for VR performance - not games . So with that, I expect it now to be around the 380X and 970 performance level (great spot in the market).. and they'll leave the 390/Fury/Nano in as part of the range, where as every below will be replaced (not to mention put the 950/960 types all out of business)
> 
> As far as keeping your 980Ti.. have you considered the huge value drop in resale that you are and will be having - that's equally very costly.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: picture and corrected scores


SteamVR doesnt mean anything, 480 should be at least stock 980 level and _maybe_ even able to battle 980 in max OC vs max OC (keep in mind _max_ OC on 980 is very high)


----------



## Glottis

Made quick comparison of most important parameters among 3 most popular custom models. Source TPU.



Interesting that STRIX is highest clocking one, it's also highest clocked out of the box card. Maybe ASUS is binning STRIX, or TPU just won silicon lottery?


----------



## ChevChelios

on guru3D they had G1 have the highest sustained OC clock, a bit more than Gaming X and Strix IIRC

but the differences are tiny


----------



## Shiftstealth

Anyone notice that the 1080 seahawk has an ALUMINUM radiator?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127942&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-Veeralava%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=

Lawlerskates. Thats bad.


----------



## CallsignVega

People over in the UK getting upset, being told pretty much all custom 1080's getting pushed back to July deliveries.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> Made quick comparison of most important parameters among 3 most popular custom models. Source TPU.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that STRIX is highest clocking one, it's also highest clocked out of the box card. Maybe ASUS is binning STRIX, or TPU just won silicon lottery?


Until we have a decent sample size, it's hard to say if brands are binning or producing better results otherwise.
Jays2cent had a gaming X that couldn't hit 2000Mhz.. and Menta on this thread went over 2100Mhz... that's lottery to me.

For binning they'll need to have a fast moving line of lower binned models as well - which would almost mean that most current cards are likely to be the lower binned chips and they're all holding of until they've got enough higher binned chip (thinking Xtreme, Classified, Gaming Z ...)


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> Until we have a decent sample size, it's hard to say if brands are binning or producing better results otherwise.
> Jays2cent had a gaming X that couldn't hit 2000Mhz.. and Menta on this thread went over 2100Mhz... that's lottery to me.
> 
> For binning they'll need to have a fast moving line of lower binned models as well - which would almost mean that most current cards are likely to be the lower binned chips and they're all holding of until they've got enough higher binned chip (thinking Xtreme, Classified, Gaming Z ...)


They're probably holding onto the better chips ala GTX 680 --> GTX 770.


----------



## Noufel

I never go with refference coolers neither nvidia or AMD only one time when i had a 290 refference that i put a block on it the moment it arrived at home








For the 1080 i ordered the strix one, was about to go msi this time but the reviews showed the strix in a brigher image i hope it will hit tge 2100mhz


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> I never go with refference coolers neither nvidia or AMD only one time when i had a 290 refference that i put a block on it the moment it arrived at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the 1080 i ordered the strix one, was about to go msi this time but the reviews showed the strix in a brigher image i hope it will hit tge 2100mhz


I got msi 1080 gaming x, and I got 2140mhz









#lottery


----------



## zGunBLADEz

i find funny that now you get 25-50mhz mind you they are meaningless in pascal and is a lottery type of thing..








GG Nvidia


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Anyone notice that the 1080 seahawk has an ALUMINUM radiator?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127942&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-Veeralava%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=
> 
> Lawlerskates. Thats bad.


All the hybrid CLC based solutions including the EVGA Hybrid use that- an Asetek or CoolIT CLC with copper cold plate, aluminum fins and tubes, propylene glycol based coolant. Nothing new here.


----------



## G woodlogger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> Interesting that STRIX is highest clocking one, it's also highest clocked out of the box card. Maybe ASUS is binning STRIX, or TPU just won silicon lottery?


Just the number of feedback on the strix would make it win.


----------



## Olivon

*MSI and ASUS Send VGA Review Samples with Higher Clocks than Retail Cards - TPU*
Quote:


> MSI and ASUS have been sending us review samples for their graphics cards with higher clock speeds out of the box, than what consumers get out of the box. The cards TechPowerUp has been receiving run at a higher software-defined clock speed profile than what consumers get out of the box. Consumers have access to the higher clock speed profile, too, but only if they install a custom app by the companies, and enable that profile. This, we feel, is not 100% representative of retail cards, and is questionable tactics by the two companies. This BIOS tweaking could also open the door to more elaborate changes like a quieter fan profile or different power management.


Thanks to Damien Triolet from HFR for the investigation :

http://www.hardware.fr/news/14693/gtx-10x0-asus-msi-bios-special-presse.html
Quote:


> After talking about the problem with TPU, they checked on their side and found that they've been fooled by press BIOS.


----------



## Waleh

I know this isn't really relevant but do we have an approximate time for the 1080ti release? Thanks.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> I know this isn't really relevant but do we have an approximate time for the 1080ti release? Thanks.


nope, nothing official

but IMHO 6-9 months and likely close to big Vega release (which is likely anywhere Q1-Q2 2017)


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> I know this isn't really relevant but do we have an approximate time for the 1080ti release? Thanks.


Only guesses at this point.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> I know this isn't really relevant but do we have an approximate time for the 1080ti release? Thanks.


3 months after the Titan release


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> *MSI and ASUS Send VGA Review Samples with Higher Clocks than Retail Cards - TPU*
> Thanks to Damien Triolet from HFR for the investigation :
> 
> http://www.hardware.fr/news/14693/gtx-10x0-asus-msi-bios-special-presse.html


So do we make a joke about how companies don't trust reviewers to overclock properly either now?









Seriously though, this is really bad of them. They have pulled worse in the past with a higher power target BIOS on review samples compared to retail samples which were then power limited.


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So do we make a joke about how companies don't trust reviewers to overclock properly either now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, this is really bad of them. They have pulled worse in the past with a higher power target BIOS on review samples compared to retail samples which were then power limited.


No they didn't, videocardz is pushing bullfeces again

Those cards has 3 profiles, the 3rd profile being the most default boost clock. Customers have to set that profile, reviewers did it aswell.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So do we make a joke about how companies don't trust reviewers to overclock properly either now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, this is really bad of them. They have pulled worse in the past with a higher power target BIOS on review samples compared to retail samples which were then power limited.


lol. this is oc mode activated through the manufacturers own gpu control software. aib maxwells have had this feature since 2014.
where they been living ?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> lol. this is oc mode activated through the manufacturers own gpu control software. aib maxwells have had this feature since 2014.
> where they been living ?


Their contention is that the out of box experience is different in that the review samples had the OC mode activated already for them instead of the Gaming mode, which I can understand. I imagine a lot of customers do not do anything but upgrade drivers automatically via GeForce Experience/Crimson Evolved.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Their contention is that the out of box experience is different in that the review samples had the OC mode activated already for them instead of the Gaming mode, which I can understand. I imagine a lot of customers do not do anything but upgrade drivers automatically via GeForce Experience/Crimson Evolved.


Might be the case with some cards. I'm not sure about the MSI but it is unlikely that a purchaser of the strix wouldn't install the software. I would assume that a majority would want to play with the fancy lights and whatnot. It is stated pretty clearly in the specs of the card that there is a gaming mode and an overclock mode, with the clock speed listed for both.

I know it's fun to find things to bash companies for, at least I think it's fun, but I don't really see this as a failing from Asus or MSI. This does however raise questions about how thorough TPU and other sites are with their reviews. I know there is always a mad rush to get reviews out around launch time but that really isn't justification for not doing their job properly.


----------



## looniam

bottom line is a customer ought to expect to have the same experience as a reviewer - including clock speeds


----------



## Firann

So apparently reading the box provides more/better information than the actual reviewers regarding the cards...


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> bottom line is a customer ought to expect to have the same experience as a reviewer - including clock speeds


Are you saying they wouldn't? Since the card is boosting to 2050mhz, well beyond the rated boost speeds for either mode, without any user intervention I don't see how the experience would be any different.

With the Nvidia boost it is nearly impossible to get an identical experience as the reviewer. There are too many variables that determine the actual boost speed observed in a given system. We are talking about rated speed difference of 38mhz, Nvidia boost went 114mhz over that number on it's own.

Let's try and use our brains for a few minutes folks.


----------



## deejaykristoff

My fe reach 2160mhz with the hybrid kit. Without extra voltage and 43°/ 45° max


----------



## ChevChelios

hmm Im still unclear whether you actually need to touch the voltage slider for OCing the 1080 or not ?


----------



## bfedorov11

Wasn't this supposed to be one of the $599 cards? MSI's prices are absurd.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127944


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Wasn't this supposed to be one of the $599 cards? MSI's prices are absurd.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127944


Yeah, MSI is crazy.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Wasn't this supposed to be one of the $599 cards? MSI's prices are absurd.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127944


For the most part yes. So far EVGA is occupying the price floor with their $609 blower-style card.

MSI is definitely pricing high compared to the competition. This card is $659 to EVGA's $609. The Gaming X is $719 to Asus' $679 (Strix). It seems they are taking advantage of the inventory shortage a little more so than the other guys.

It won't last though. MSI makes a good card (I own one) but it's not like the name is associated with a premium product. In other words, when given two similar cards, the average person it's going to ante up just to get that MSI name. Once inventory stabilizes I envision those prices dropping.


----------



## bigjdubb

This launch feels like it was rushed out about a month early in order to eat up as much press coverage as possible before AMD launches their cards. There is a new rumor that supply shortages won't clear up until the end of July to early August. 2 months is a long time before you have a steady supply, even for a paper launch 2 months would be too long.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> bottom line is a customer ought to expect to have the same experience as a reviewer - including clock speeds


Bottom line, if a customer installs the software in the box, opens it up, and sets the speed like the included manual tells them to, they will.

These cards come with THREE different speed settings. To choose them you have to install the software. If you install the software in the box you can set the speed to the exact same settings as the reviewers had. How is that not the same experience as reviewers who had to go through the same steps? These speeds are not set by the BIOS, they are set by the software.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> Bottom line, if a customer installs the software in the box, opens it up, and sets the speed like the included manual tells them to, they will.
> 
> These cards come with THREE different speed settings. To choose them you have to install the software. If you install the software in the box you can set the speed to the exact same settings as the reviewers had. How is that not the same *experience as reviewers who had to go through the same steps? These speeds are not set by the BIOS, they are set by the software.*


That's the sticking point with this issue. The bios was supposedly modified to set the card at the OC mode settings. While the profiles are not set in the bios you can set the bios to match the profiles.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> nope, nothing official
> 
> but IMHO 6-9 months and likely close to big Vega release (which is likely anywhere Q1-Q2 2017)


I think 6 months is wishful thinking. The 980 Ti came out 9 months after the 980. I do not see Nvidia rushing to release a 1080 Ti any sooner.

So figure around March 2017 would be a good time to expect the 1080 Ti.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> That's the sticking point with this issue. The bios was supposedly modified to set the card at the OC mode settings. While the profiles are not set in the bios you can set the bios to match the profiles.


I'm not seeing the big deal.

End result is the same. Install the card, install the software, you can get the exact same speeds and exact same experience out of the box.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> I'm not seeing the big deal.
> 
> End result is the same. Install the card, install the software, you can get the exact same speeds and exact same experience out of the box.


I don't disagree with you. I think the whole thing is mute since the card ran at 2050mhz during the tests anyways. All of this is over GPU-Z screen shots, not performance numbers.


----------



## Brimlock

From what I saw the gains weren't even that substantial. Its underhanded yes but hardly damaging results.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> From what I saw the gains weren't even that substantial. Its underhanded yes but hardly damaging results.


The only way there was even a gain is if there special bios is what allowed the card to boost up to 2050mhz.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> This launch feels like it was rushed out about a month early in order to eat up as much press coverage as possible before AMD launches their cards. *There is a new rumor that supply shortages won't clear up until the end of July to early August*. 2 months is a long time before you have a steady supply, even for a paper launch 2 months would be too long.


Oh wow. How reliable is that rumor?


----------



## bigjdubb

Heck if I know, hopefully it is not the least bit reliable... like so unreliable that the exact opposite is the truth and stock will be full tomorrow!

Not sure though.


----------



## Brimlock

Would the shortage also be effecting the lack of AIB cards we're seeing? If AMD has a better stock for their Polaris cards they could potentially take a substantial piece of the market with them regardless of the performance gains of NVidia's 10 series due to lack of stock.


----------



## Zaor

It's not like there are significant upcoming games in the summer,maybe deus ex late august,patience will pay off for those who hold off.Gpu scenery has changed rapidly last month,480 late june,maybe 480x/490 around autumn and we also have that 6tflops xbox scorpio making sony scratching their heads and possibly revising neo specs.

Can't have console gpus so close to pc,maybe that'll make nvidia hasten their 1080ti,just in time for holidays so as not to have many pc gamers turn to $600-$700 boxes(according to rumors),that many $ is better spend on their hardware that's how a company looking to max profit would see it.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaor*
> 
> It's not like there are significant upcoming games in the summer,maybe deus ex late august,patience will pay off for those who hold off.Gpu scenery has changed rapidly last month,480 late june,maybe 480x/490 around autumn and we also have that 6tflops xbox scorpio making sony scratching their heads and possibly revising neo specs.
> 
> Can't have console gpus so close to pc,maybe that'll make nvidia hasten their 1080ti,just in time for holidays so as not to have many pc gamers turn to $600-$700 boxes(according to rumors),that many $ is better spend on their hardware that's how a company looking to max profit would see it.


Scorpio isn't expected till Q4 2017. Its not going to have anyone rethinking anything for awhile.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> Oh wow. How reliable is that rumor?


I'll give you a hint: GDDR5X doesn't reach volume production until "summer".


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> I'll give you a hint: GDDR5X doesn't reach volume production until "summer".


That would leave more than a few people in an interesting situation. A good number of people dumped their Maxwell cards in the weeks leading up to the Pascal launch in the hopes of beating the inevitable value drop in the older cards. Those folks might be waiting longer than they bargained for.

Perhaps the 980 Ti price drops we're seeing today aren't so much a result of the the Pascal launch but rather just the lack thereof. Maybe those prices are to entice people to buy a 980 Ti since there's effectively no 1070/1080 to offer them.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> bottom line is a customer ought to expect to have the same experience as a reviewer - including clock speeds
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying they wouldn't? Since the card is boosting to 2050mhz, well beyond the rated boost speeds for either mode, without any user intervention I don't see how the experience would be any different.
> 
> With the Nvidia boost it is nearly impossible to get an identical experience as the reviewer. There are too many variables that determine the actual boost speed observed in a given system. We are talking about rated speed difference of 38mhz, Nvidia boost went 114mhz over that number on it's own.
> 
> Let's try and use our brains for a few minutes folks.
Click to expand...

i guess you're not considering the difference between OC and gaming mode - *which is only enabled through the AIB software.*



when a review shows 1709/1848 but a consumer gets 1683/1823 *that is not right.* it doesn't need much brain power to understand ethics.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i guess you're not considering the difference between OC and gaming mode - *which is only enabled through the AIB software.*
> 
> 
> 
> when a review shows 1709/1848 but a consumer gets 1683/1823 *that is not right.* it doesn't need much brain power to understand ethics.


Right, the GPU-Z screen shots are not what the consumer would get unless they set the card in OC mode. I assumed we were talking about the performance numbers in the review which were achieved with 2050 mhz on the Strix and 1873mhz on the MSI. If a users isn't going to take the time to install the software and set the card in OC mode they certainly aren't going to worry about installing GPU-Z to see some totally irrelevant numbers.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Right, the GPU-Z screen shots are not what the consumer would get unless they set the card in OC mode. I assumed we were talking about the performance numbers in the review which were achieved with 2050 mhz on the Strix and 1873mhz on the MSI. If a users isn't going to take the time to install the software and set the card in OC mode they certainly aren't going to worry about installing GPU-Z to see some totally irrelevant numbers.


the question is what does the OC mode do that the gaming mode doesn't?

if it increases the power target or adjusts the voltage, both of which will lead to a higher boost, _then it makes the reviewer's benchmarks invalid to what a consumer gets "out of the box"_ with no user interaction (edit) *when compared to the competition.*

it also skues the lowest and highest clock speeds:


and i'll believe overclocking since there is NO MENTION of adjusting PT or voltage:
Quote:


> Maximum overclock of our sample is 1400 MHz on the memory (11% overclock) and +196 MHz to the GPU's base clock, which increases maximum Boost from 1873 MHz to 2050 MHz (5% overclock).


just because someone doesn't install an AIB's software doesn't dictate what other software they will use. there is plenty of AIB software that doesn't get used but afterburner of precisionX will and a number of those will access controls of the AIB's card that AB or PX cannot.

no, not every card will boost the same. but again, if a reviewer is lead to believe that they are benching a card that is the same as what a consumer would get but the manufacturer sent a sample in a different condition; that is deceitful - not as deceitful as PSU manufacturers sending cherry picked units to reviewers and putting flaming brick on the shelf but still . .underhanded.

if you can't agree with that fine, i guess, but don't minimize the reality.


----------



## jprovido

I dont know what the fuss is about this doesnt even apply to us. We know the 1080 performance numbers with the FE reviews
We overclock our gpus to the max anyways this doesnt even warrant a conversatuon with us enthusiasts


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> I dont know what the fuss is about this doesnt even apply to us. We know the 1080 performance numbers with the FE reviews
> We overclock our gpus to the max anyways this doesnt even warrant a conversatuon with us enthusiasts


Agreed, the cards have been in the hands of the consumer long enough and provided by enough distributers that this news is nothing more than filler news. If there were less companies in competition, we were back at launch or before launch, and less reviewers, then this would be a bigger deal. As of now though its just "Eh its scummy but a bit late to really mean anything."


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> This launch feels like it was rushed out about a month early in order to eat up as much press coverage as possible before AMD launches their cards. There is a new rumor that supply shortages won't clear up until the end of July to early August. 2 months is a long time before you have a steady supply, even for a paper launch 2 months would be too long.


Ya, this launch is pretty fail. Massive AIB delays, no HB SLI bridges, FAST Sync that works poorly. This launch should have been like mid July to allow enough time for NVIDIA to get their crap together.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, this launch is pretty fail. Massive AIB delays, no HB SLI bridges, FAST Sync that works poorly. This launch should have been like mid July to allow enough time for NVIDIA to get their crap together.


Of course we will never hear any of this from the usual Nvidia fanboys or the tech media. Criticisms about paper launches and such are reserved for AMD who "can't ever seem to get their acts together".


----------



## DIYDeath

Yeah AiB delays and lack of stock is pretty annoying. Seriously, EVGA isn't even able to fill the ACX 3.0 orders fast enough, Memory Express is looking @ 6 weeks to ship, if you order today - and every 3 days you wait, you can add another week.

I ordered 2 weeks ago and am still #260 out of 550 just for the web orders. In theory I'll be waiting 3 additional weeks before I get my GPU which is frankly, unacceptable for a launch.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> no, not every card will boost the same. but again, if a reviewer is lead to believe that they are benching a card that is the same as what a consumer would get but the manufacturer sent a sample in a different condition; that is deceitful - not as deceitful as PSU manufacturers sending cherry picked units to reviewers and putting flaming brick on the shelf but still . .underhanded.
> 
> if you can't agree with that fine, i guess, but don't minimize the reality.


Are you still trying to make a mountain out of an insignificant mole hill?

Your "out of the box" product includes a disk that is in the box and must be installed to work correctly. Your "out of the box" product also comes with an installation guide and user manual. If you are using your "out of the box" product correctly you will install the disk and use the software to select the GPU speed that you want to use.

If you are doing anything different then you are misusing the product, which is user error. If you aren't getting the speed that you want, the speed that is advertised on the box, it is because you failed to follow basic instructions and that is YOUR fault.

And for the record, lots of manufacturers, and not just PC component manufacturers deliver products to reviewers with slightly different settings than what the consumer receives. Usually this is simply because the reviewers get early run products that haven't gone into full production yet and may still contain errors. In the case of this card the software for the cards is still in beta, so rather than delivering a card to a reviewer with software that may crash they simply preset the card to run at the maximum speed that the software would let them select. That is in no way misleading, since the retail product can still run at these speeds, it only requires following the included instructions and installing the included software to do so.

You do know how to follow instructions and install software, right? Or is that too difficult for you? So difficult that you feel misled into believing your card would work without installing drivers?

Oh NOZE, day set de default to GAMING. How dare day? Dat's Misleading. Day must die!!! Now I have to click the OC mode selection all by myself. How horrible!

Pathetic.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Its funny perusing the NE 1080 listings and seeing all the $659+ prices for a card that the tech sites all reviewed as a "$599" card. Oh yeah, there is that one EVGA blower card that supposedly only costs $609 that nobody will ever actually be able to buy so yeah, the 1080 is definitely a $599 card for the purprose of P/P comparisons...


----------



## 44TZL

Since I'm probably not the only one that pre-ordered at B&H... my June 5 pre-order got an update


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, this launch is pretty fail. Massive AIB delays, no HB SLI bridges, FAST Sync that works poorly. This launch should have been like mid July to allow enough time for NVIDIA to get their crap together.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Of course we will never hear any of this from the usual Nvidia fanboys or the tech media. Criticisms about paper launches and such are reserved for AMD who "can't ever seem to get their acts together".


Indeed. See example below:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> if reviews are only up on the 29-th then thats a point for the Green Team
> 
> they had reviews available for 1080 10 days before sales


I have no response to this besides


----------



## mav451

Coupled with the Maxwell price drops, I think this was planned. Milk the FE buyers, clear Maxwell inventory, then continue Pascal sales when AIBs are in better supply.

Oh and everything has a $30-$50 markup on MSRP.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Coupled with the Maxwell price drops, I think this was planned. Milk the FE buyers, clear Maxwell inventory, then continue Pascal sales when AIBs are in better supply.
> 
> Oh and everything has a $30-$50 markup on MSRP.


A massive win for everyone except the consumer. It's awesome!


----------



## SSJVegeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> A massive win for everyone except the consumer. It's awesome!


Jensen Wang needs the money for his leather jackets


----------



## BillOhio

980ti for over $200 less than the 1080 at NCIX is interesting...


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> Since I'm probably not the only one that pre-ordered at B&H... my June 5 pre-order got an update


my june 5 pre order of the ftw card on b&h is still the same


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> 980ti for over $200 less than the 1080 at NCIX is interesting...


980 ti classi is 410 on ebay. msi 980 Ti gold edition 370 at newegg. I'm not really interested though


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

These 980Tis make it down to the $300 range and I may have to scuttle my RX480 plans! Don't see them getting that low bnib though.


----------



## TheBomb

350 for a TI is a sweet deal in my book, but kinda feel sorry for TI owners who paid full price


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Of course we will never hear any of this from the usual Nvidia fanboys or the tech media. Criticisms about paper launches and such are reserved for AMD who "can't ever seem to get their acts together".


what is there to write about? everyone who wasn't born yesterday knows all about paper launches and this topic was discussed to death over the years...


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> These 980Tis make it down to the $300 range and I may have to scuttle my RX480 plans! Don't see them getting that low bnib though.


]

They might get there


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> Are you still trying to make a mountain out of an insignificant mole hill?
> 
> Your "out of the box" product includes a disk that is in the box and must be installed to work correctly. Your "out of the box" product also comes with an installation guide and user manual. If you are using your "out of the box" product correctly you will install the disk and use the software to select the GPU speed that you want to use.
> 
> If you are doing anything different then you are misusing the product, which is user error. If you aren't getting the speed that you want, the speed that is advertised on the box, it is because you failed to follow basic instructions and that is YOUR fault.
> 
> And for the record, lots of manufacturers, and not just PC component manufacturers deliver products to reviewers with slightly different settings than what the consumer receives. Usually this is simply because the reviewers get early run products that haven't gone into full production yet and may still contain errors. In the case of this card the software for the cards is still in beta, so rather than delivering a card to a reviewer with software that may crash they simply preset the card to run at the maximum speed that the software would let them select. That is in no way misleading, since the retail product can still run at these speeds, it only requires following the included instructions and installing the included software to do so.
> 
> You do know how to follow instructions and install software, right? Or is that too difficult for you? So difficult that you feel misled into believing your card would work without installing drivers?
> 
> Oh NOZE, day set de default to GAMING. How dare day? Dat's Misleading. Day must die!!! Now I have to click the OC mode selection all by myself. How horrible!
> 
> Pathetic.


what's pathetic is how you're trying to twist it.









yes quite a few components come with software _that is optional_ but not installing it (bloatware) does not misuse the product. IF a product does need "extra" software to run properly then it behooves the manufacturer to inform the reviewer.

but can anyone name ANY gpu _that needed it_?

no. i thought so.

on a side note:
though if a user is interested in the software on the disk that comes in the box; they are usually better off tossing it aside and getting the latest version from the manufacturer's web site any how.

as i said - if you don't agree, fine. but don't present lame apologist arguments.


----------



## ChevChelios

considering a 980Ti will smoke any 480, a $300 980Ti is like the best p/p ever

they wont get that low though


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> considering a 980Ti will smoke any 480, a $300 980Ti is like the best p/p ever
> 
> they wont get that low though


Looks like $400 for a 1080 when the Ti comes out. Nice!


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Looks like $400 for a 1080 when the Ti comes out. Nice!


$400 is overly optimistic

and its only in 2017

but yes, the sweet 1080 will get even sweeter with a price drop


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> $400 is overly optimistic
> 
> and its only in 2017
> 
> but yes, the sweet 1080 will get even sweeter with a price drop


No, i'm being conservative. It's only $599.


----------



## CallsignVega

At least one of my FTW's shipped and I will get it on Monday. May take weeks for the second to ship.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Coupled with the Maxwell price drops, I think this was planned. Milk the FE buyers, clear Maxwell inventory, then continue Pascal sales when AIBs are in better supply.
> 
> Oh and everything has a $30-$50 markup on MSRP.


What milking? NV customers pre ordered to play the "waiting game" for a $700 card that can play last year's games at high settings. Except they didn't get the memo that NV card already exists, and it's called Maxwell. No sweat, because this is a very special card, specifically optimized for the " waiting game".
I kid, I kid.... Lol
I do think that the competition will have its cards out before majority of the waiting game players get theirs... Lol


----------



## criminal

http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/shop/shop.cgi?action=thispage&thispage=011004001505_B3U8496P.shtml&order_id=!ORDERID!

http://www.shopblt.com/search/order_id=%2521ORDERID%2521&s_max=25&t_all=1&s_all=GTX+1080

Looks like lots of incoming stock for those that want one! I ordered from here years ago and didn't have any issue.


----------



## davidelite10

My 1080 will be here saturday. Can't wait!


----------



## SynchroSCP

All in all pretty happy with Pascal so far, stable at 2132mhz under water and lower heat so my loop runs more efficient. Temps never get out of the 40's and a noticeable improvement in framerate. Sold my Titan X for enough to cover the cost and fees so no cost upgrade for me except for the EK block.


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> All in all pretty happy with Pascal so far, stable at 2132mhz under water and lower heat so my loop runs more efficient. Temps never get out of the 40's and a noticeable improvement in framerate. Sold my Titan X for enough to cover the cost and fees so no cost upgrade for me except for the EK block.


I think I'll wait for a second 1080 before I put them under water. Maybe in a month or so I'll grab a second. one.

How was putting a block on it? Heard it's easier than before.


----------



## criminal

Anyone seen this card?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127952&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-Veeralava%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Anyone seen this card?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127952&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-Veeralava%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=


Looks pretty freaking sweet, I like that collab they did. Wonder if they'll have a matching HB SLI bridge


----------



## bigjdubb

Nice to see a card come with an EK block, but dragons. I'm not gonna pay extra for dragons







.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Anyone seen this card?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127952&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-Veeralava%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=


nice! MSI upped there game in the last few years..


----------



## outofmyheadyo

So basically seahawk = refrence pcb with an EK block with a fancy dragon ? Should be same price as block and FE seperately otherwise I personally dont see much point in it.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> So basically seahawk = refrence pcb with an EK block with a fancy dragon ? Should be same price as block and FE seperately otherwise I personally dont see much point in it.


Thats not a refrence pcb


----------



## VSG

Looks like the MSI Gaming X (hence the MSI Sea Hawk EK X?).


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Anyone seen this card?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127952&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-Veeralava%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=


Yes, I have seen one of those, they were at computex. I wish I could have walked away with one. I tried to get a review sample ahah.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> So basically seahawk = refrence pcb with an EK block with a fancy dragon ? Should be same price as block and FE seperately otherwise I personally dont see much point in it.


Look at the width of the PCB. That's not reference. And funny enough that's probably the best deal on a 1080 MSI offers.


----------



## airfathaaaaa

Quote:


> Now we've had an industry source tell us that there won't be a huge flood of GeForce GTX 1080 cards, from all partners, until late July or even early August. This makes sense, but it also means that the price gouging that is happening now, will continue - and could even get worse. The EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW ACX 3.0 is selling for $1999 on Amazon right now, which is absolutely nuts.
> 
> But where to from here? If NVIDIA is going to have stock shortages on the GP104-powered GeForce GTX 1070 and GTX 1080, then that means that AMD could come in and really fling things around with the release of the Radeon RX 480. The reason being, is that the RX 480 is going to cost just $199 - but then there's a huge issue here. For AMD to be successful for that month of NVIDIA's low stock, they need to have plenty of RX 480s to go around, and not have shortages of their own. This is only going to result in a price war between NVIDIA and AMD, and it could lead to NVIDIA releasing the GeForce GTX 1060 earlier than anticipated, to fight off the RX 480.


http://www.tweaktown.com/news/52650/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-stock-improve-until-late-july/index.html


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Look at the width of the PCB. That's not reference. And funny enough that's probably the best deal on a 1080 MSI offers.


Its cool but maybe ordering the water block separate is a better idea not everyone has a water loop and in a future sale i think it is a better option


----------



## Agavehound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> At least one of my FTW's shipped and I will get it on Monday. May take weeks for the second to ship.


Did you preorder from EVGA? Was it on the 27th and what time did you order? (My order says 10:56. Trying to figure out how deep in the queue I am)

I'm about to go crazy, I'm playing on a 670 while my wife is hounding me to give her my old system which needs a card. (I stole the 670 from it since I don't have my 1080 yet.)


----------



## CallsignVega

I think EVGA's order system was all screwed up with the times. The times don't even come close to when my orders were placed.

I did just order my 4-spacing HB SLI bridge though:

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/10series/geforce-gtx-1080?ClickID=cfzawp4p4se7ksv7iw7ziefeafvvaiezensn


----------



## tconroy135

Anyone know what the right size bridge is for the Rampage V Edition 10 x16-x16 SLI configuration?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Anyone know what the right size bridge is for the Rampage V Edition 10 x16-x16 SLI configuration?


4-slot spacer.


----------



## Zaor

Anyone looking for cheap 980ti or sli
https://www.amazon.de/Gainward-GTX980TI-NVIDIA-Grafikkarte-Display/dp/B00YPGSWHI/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1466194755&sr=8-13&keywords=980+ti

Edit Someone grabbed it.300 euro


----------



## dude0014

My quick review of Gigabyte G1 1080
Card looks much better in person than in pictures, was afraid it would look tacky.

Installed pic: http://i.imgur.com/ZXPZFPZ.jpg

Max overclock I could manage was 2025 Mhz (+108) on the core & 5508 Mhz on memory (+500). Stability tested on 3DMark stress test 99%
My Firestrike score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12551844?

Coil whine is there on load, but its so freakin soft that I have to put my ear right next to the card to hear it
Card stays cool as well (Max I saw was 68C)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude0014*
> 
> My quick review of Gigabyte G1 1080
> Card looks much better in person than in pictures, was afraid it would look tacky.
> 
> Installed pic: http://i.imgur.com/ZXPZFPZ.jpg
> 
> Max overclock I could manage was 2025 Mhz (+108) on the core & 5508 Mhz on memory (+500). Stability tested on 3DMark stress test 99%
> My Firestrike score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12551844?
> 
> Coil whine is there on load, but its so freakin soft that I have to put my ear right next to the card to hear it
> Card stays cool as well (Max I saw was 68C)


Nice! I'm still loving my card as well. And I agree about it looking much better in person.

If I had to make one complaint,it's that the LED lighting isn't as uniform with some colors and brightness settings.


----------



## DFroN

That MSI Sea Hawk EK X looks nice. Currently available in the UK for £799.99 LOL

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/msi-geforce-gtx-1080-sea-hawk-ek-x-8192mb-gddr5x-watercooled-pci-express-graphics-card-gx-32f-ms.html


----------



## pez

I happened to notice that the MSI 1080 Gaming X is on the front page of Newegg for $699 now.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bone9;29644066*
> https://youtu.be/asBCeQ_EXzY


Ouch. That's the third FTW review with a sub-2000 MHz overclock. It also ran hotter than a FE? Maybe they should rename it the FTL edition.









Unless the same dud card is making the rounds with reviewers.

The Gigabyte Xtreme phases are revealed, 12+2.

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5920#kf


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ouch. That's the third FTW review with a sub-2000 MHz overclock. It also ran hotter than a FE? Maybe they should rename it the FTL edition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless the same dud card is making the rounds with reviewers.
> 
> The Gigabyte Xtreme phases are revealed, 12+2.
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5920#kf


Got myself a Xtreme Gaming(Air version) this morning when newegg restocked a little. Looking forward to it. Was looking forward to the FTW but with unavaliablity and blah thermal result in reviews I decided to go Gigabyte this time( $700 package with some pretty valuable accessories including SLI Bridge and VR stuff also helps).


----------



## DIYDeath

Ugh still waiting on my EVGA 1080 ACX 3.0...gonna be another 2-4 weeks. Not happy.


----------



## Feladis

I got tired of waiting for a 1080. I canceled all my orders and ordered an EVGA 980Ti for $500. I'm planning to just step up 2 months from now.. Does anyone know if you pay full taxes on the new stepped-up card, or do you pay taxes on the difference between the two cards?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> I got tired of waiting for a 1080. I canceled all my orders and ordered an EVGA 980Ti for $500. I'm planning to just step up 2 months from now.. Does anyone know if you pay full taxes on the new stepped-up card, or do you pay taxes on the difference between the two cards?


my experience has been paying the difference to price listed on the site and choice of shipping.


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> my experience has been paying the difference to price listed on the site and choice of shipping.


Thank you. I called EVGA and confirmed that. I also have to pay sales tax on the difference because I'm in California.


----------



## pez

That's actually not bad so long as you're ok with reference design and plan on making the full-priced purchase as well







. What happens in the situation of going to a 1070? Considering the price is actually more for the 980Ti.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> I got tired of waiting for a 1080. I canceled all my orders and ordered an EVGA 980Ti for $500. I'm planning to just step up 2 months from now.. Does anyone know if you pay full taxes on the new stepped-up card, or do you pay taxes on the difference between the two cards?


Would of gladly sold you a new 980ti evga for 500.







Insane man to buy one now for 500 lol. Need to find some more people like you so I can offload some of mine.


----------



## denman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Would of gladly sold you a new 980ti evga for 500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insane man to buy one now for 500 lol. Need to find some more people like you so I can offload some of mine.


There's a big difference of buying new and buying an EVGA to use the stepup program where his $500 will be full credit to a future card.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> There's a big difference of buying new and buying an EVGA to use the stepup program where his $500 will be full credit to a future card.


Got 90 days to step to a 1080 which means he might as well of kept his orders. Now he will pay EVGA shipping for the step up and ship back and be without a card during that time. Yeah logic fail by all means, oh yeah paid the initial shipping as well for the 980ti. Plenty of odd logic in the move don't you think.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Got 90 days to step to a 1080 which means he might as well of kept his orders. Now he will pay EVGA shipping for the step up and ship back and be without a card during that time. Yeah logic fail by all means, oh yeah paid the initial shipping as well for the 980ti. Plenty of odd logic in the move don't you think.


if he goes for cross shipping (pays upfront, gets money back when they get his card) he won't be without a gpu at all.









though in the long run yeah, an extra $40+ in shipping - but if one is tired of waiting. i keep telling myself the plan is zen or kabylake as i eyeball skylake set ups . .the itch!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Got myself a Xtreme Gaming(Air version) this morning when newegg restocked a little. Looking forward to it. Was looking forward to the FTW but with unavaliablity and blah thermal result in reviews I decided to go Gigabyte this time( $700 package with some pretty valuable accessories including SLI Bridge and VR stuff also helps).


Oh really? I think you have the first in the country. I never got a ping from nowinstock.net nor a Newegg notification, you must have been mad quick on that F5 or something lol. Or there is a better way to get notified that I don't know of.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> I got tired of waiting for a 1080. I canceled all my orders and ordered an EVGA 980Ti for $500. I'm planning to just step up 2 months from now.. Does anyone know if you pay full taxes on the new stepped-up card, or do you pay taxes on the difference between the two cards?


Wait, I thought the 980Ti had price drops to $400?


----------



## tconroy135

Anyone know how much NVIDIA makes versus say EVGA on each card?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Anyone know how much NVIDIA makes versus say EVGA on each card?


I doubt profit breakdowns that specific are public knowledge to be honest.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Would of gladly sold you a new 980ti evga for 500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insane man to buy one now for 500 lol. Need to find some more people like you so I can offload some of mine.


Buying yours wouldn't qualify for step-up to 1080 now, which is why he paid that much for a new EVGA 980Ti from a retailer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Oh really? I think you have the first in the country. I never got a ping from nowinstock.net nor a Newegg notification, you must have been mad quick on that F5 or something lol. Or there is a better way to get notified that I don't know of.


*Distill Web Monitor*, it is a browser plugin that you can use to ping the "out of stock" or "auto-notify" text on Newegg or other website as often as every 5s. I wouldn't have known if I didn't learned from the other 1080 hungry people at reddit.com/r/nvidia

Also I think about 100 ish people got the first round of Xtreme stock Friday night, I caught one when they restocked this morning. Gigabyte Twitter said more stock is coming and there is a Amazon rep quoted saying they got stock coming in Monday.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Wait, I thought the 980Ti had price drops to $400?


Still depend on retailer and SKU, new $400 980Ti are still timed deals and not frequent, EVGA classified is still however around 520 and Hybrid around 500.
Quote:


> Got 90 days to step to a 1080 which means he might as well of kept his orders. Now he will pay EVGA shipping for the step up and ship back and be without a card during that time. Yeah logic fail by all means, oh yeah paid the initial shipping as well for the 980ti. Plenty of odd logic in the move don't you think.


You don't have to send your card in for step-up until they have the card you wanted ready. Then you ship card to them(at most a week) and they send new card back(same). He already said he lives in the same state as EVGA so it could be as little as 3 business days without a card and about $20 in shipping.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Also I think about 100 ish people got the first round of Xtreme stock Friday night, I caught one when they restocked this morning. Gigabyte Twitter said more stock is coming and there is a Amazon rep quoted saying they got stock coming in Monday.


Wow, really 100?

I think those onseys and twoseys that pop up after a batch goes live is just orders from the big batch that didn't go through/cancelled for whatever reason.


----------



## moustang

Well, after finding out that I can use my current NZXT G10 bracket and Kraken X41 cooler on the 1080 cards I've decided to pay the premium price for the MSI Gaming X.

Why? Because the MSI card has a heat spreader that covers all of the VRAM and it also has a heatsink that covers the VRM. It's the only card I've seen that provides passive cooling for all of the VRAM and VRM. That means that swapping it to hybrid cooling will not only be really easy, it won't cost me a dime.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ouch. That's the third FTW review with a sub-2000 MHz overclock. It also ran hotter than a FE? Maybe they should rename it the FTL edition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless the same dud card is making the rounds with reviewers.


Nah much better to just reverse the FTW name.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> Well, after finding out that I can use my current NZXT G10 bracket and Kraken X41 cooler on the 1080 cards I've decided to pay the premium price for the MSI Gaming X.
> 
> Why? Because the MSI card has a heat spreader that covers all of the VRAM and it also has a heatsink that covers the VRM. It's the only card I've seen that provides passive cooling for all of the VRAM and VRM. That means that swapping it to hybrid cooling will not only be really easy, it won't cost me a dime.


The VRM heatsink is nice, but the memory plate isn't that great. It's just a flat piece of metal, so the surface area is seriously lacking compared to proper ramsinks. It really would've been a better idea to just buy a cheaper 1080 and buy separate ramsinks like these). That and you have to deal with MSi's ******ed warranty sticker on one of the screws.







: (though MSi confirmed your warranty is valid as long as you don't physically damage the PCB if they see the sticker has been tampered with)


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> Well, after finding out that I can use my current NZXT G10 bracket and Kraken X41 cooler on the 1080 cards I've decided to pay the premium price for the MSI Gaming X.
> 
> Why? Because the MSI card has a heat spreader that covers all of the VRAM and it also has a heatsink that covers the VRM. It's the only card I've seen that provides passive cooling for all of the VRAM and VRM. That means that swapping it to hybrid cooling will not only be really easy, it won't cost me a dime.


That's what I did with my G10 and H75 on my gigabyte 1080 g1. Works great


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> The VRM heatsink is nice, but the memory plate isn't that great. It's just a flat piece of metal, so the surface area is seriously lacking compared to proper ramsinks. It really would've been a better idea to just buy a cheaper 1080 and buy separate ramsinks like these).


The RAM doesn't produce much heat. Separate little heat sinks wouldn't make much, if any difference. Some of these cards run with nothing cooling the chips at all. Yes, I might save some money that way, but it's just easier buying a card that already has it taken care of for me.
Quote:


> That and you have to deal with MSi's ******ed warranty sticker on one of the screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : (though MSi confirmed your warranty is valid as long as you don't physically damage the PCB if they see the sticker has been tampered with)


I'm already very familiar with MSI's warranty policy in regards to removing and replacing the heatsink.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ouch. That's the third FTW review with a sub-2000 MHz overclock. It also ran hotter than a FE? Maybe they should rename it the FTL edition.


Double Ouch.. I've seen 2 reviews that hit 2100Mhz+ for the cheaper SC Gaming. Must be the craftsmanship in those 5+1 phases


----------



## doza

well no 1080p for me.... my strix970(3.5gb) is Ngreedya's last card for sure, they managed to lock all overclocking on card (to counter aib's) so that they can sell reference card(at biggger price :S)in big numbers just like aib's....

edit: not all overclocking potencional, but u know what i mean....


----------



## Kielon

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> Double Ouch.. I've seen 2 reviews that hit 2100Mhz+ for the cheaper SC Gaming. Must be the craftsmanship in those 5+1 phases


EVGA might be keeping better binned chips for Classy or Kingpin...


----------



## G woodlogger

It is actualy 4+1, maybe even number are better









http://www.evga.com/products/Product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6171-KR

EDIT:Sorry wrong tread.


----------



## Baasha

All 4 of my 1080s clock to ~2100Mhz on air. They are the FE cards. Really sad if the SC/FTW editions cannot even match that. I would expect at least 2200+ Mhz on those.

Anyone have the SC version that clocks really high?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> All 4 of my 1080s clock to ~2100Mhz on air. They are the FE cards. Really sad if the SC/FTW editions cannot even match that. I would expect at least 2200+ Mhz on those.
> 
> Anyone have the SC version that clocks really high?


It's a silicon limitation, nothing more. You're not going to see 2200+ MHz from any 1080 regardless of design unless you can get it cold. At least that's what it's looking like.


----------



## ChevChelios

2100 is good enough

and FTW really sucks if it cant hit 2000


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> 2100 is good enough
> 
> and FTW really sucks if it cant hit 2000


Silicon lottery. Some will, some won't.


----------



## ChevChelios

maybe but so far these FTWs are the only cards ive seen anywhere that dont hit 2000

which makes me suspicious


----------



## looniam

sure pal, eVGA will purposely sabotage their own premium cards for reasons


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> sure pal, eVGA will purposely sabotage their own premium cards for reasons


Sabotage? Nah. Keep top quality chips for Kingpin and classy? Of course. They did the same with the 980 ti.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Sabotage? Nah. Keep top quality chips for Kingpin and classy? Of course. They did the same with the 980 ti.


*sigh*

no they didn't since quite a few SC+ out benched/OCed both cards (on air); there was a *guaranteed ASIC* with KPE only.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> no they didn't since quite a few SC+ out benched/OCed both cards (on air); there was a *guaranteed ASIC* with KPE only.


My SC was a dog, could barely hit 1400 stable at 1.25v lol.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> no they didn't since quite a few SC+ out benched/OCed both cards (on air); there was a *guaranteed ASIC* with KPE only.
> 
> 
> 
> My SC was a dog, could barely hit 1400 stable at 1.25v lol.
Click to expand...

and you'll hear the same from classy and KPE owners (you're speaking to one of them







)


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> sure pal, eVGA will purposely sabotage their own premium cards for reasons


didnt say purposely, genius









but I wont be getting a FTW


----------



## DaaQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> didnt say purposely, genius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I wont be getting a FTW


So what is it going to be a 1080 or 1070 and when?


----------



## CallsignVega

I had two Kingpin's that wouldn't clock as high as my Classifieds.

But it is strange three FTW's not clocking to even 2000 MHz, that's really bad and below the average FE overclock.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> didnt say purposely, genius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I wont be getting a FTW


since i'm a genius and all that; then _apprehensive_ would have been better verbiage; both are the same as having a concern but suspicion infers wrong doing









get what ever you want, iirc all cards went through cycles of good batches and bad batches w/maxwell.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I had two Kingpin's that wouldn't clock as high as my Classifieds.
> 
> But it is strange three FTW's not clocking to even 2000 MHz, that's really bad and below the average FE overclock.


silicon lottery. my friend's FE can't reach 2000mhz too


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Funny how the blame is going to the AIBs and ignoring the possibility that maybe GP104 just isn't the incredible overclocker that Nvidia made it out to be.


----------



## Eorzean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Funny how the blame is going to the AIBs and ignoring the possibility that maybe GP104 just isn't the incredible overclocker that Nvidia made it out to be.


Well they don't really help matters by releasing models with extra pins, water cooling, and gimmicky names like "superclocked".


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Funny how the blame is going to the AIBs and ignoring the possibility that maybe GP104 just isn't the incredible overclocker that Nvidia made it out to be.


Its proven incredibly expensive. What are the 'cheapest' ones running at? $619?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

It's this FE nonsense that's screwing everything up. It is just reference and should've been the $599 card. Then I would simply recommend skipping the ultimately useless AIB cards and going reference because OCing is the same no matter what. But at $700 friggin reference becomes the most expensive! It's a real slap to the face of their customers tbh.


----------



## Thetbrett

here in oz, all cards are sold out from the bigger sites, and thats at 1139+ AUS$. That's what the 980 ti's started at way back then. I picked a new 980 ti for 975, a great price at the time. I hope the same to happen again, but I will not hold my breath. The only thing that will bring that price down is the 1080 ti/titan should they come to market. There is no guarantee that they will ever release those if we keep paying these prices. A ti would cost at least 1500 here compared to the 1080 , and thats where I draw the line. The 975 I paid was through gritted teeth. I will never pay more for a card, and thankfully, 980 ti can play all I am playing at the moment 60fps plus on my X34. The gsync will help. as time goes on and frame rates drop, but I am hoping that dx12 developments will help further. As sexy as these cards are, and as happy as I am for those that have them, not this time NVIDIA. I will have to upgrade one day, nut 1139+ for 20-30% improvement, no dice.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Funny how the blame is going to the AIBs and ignoring the possibility that maybe GP104 just isn't the incredible overclocker that Nvidia made it out to be.


going from 16XX-17XX to 2050-2100 sounds pretty fine to me









so yeah when I see multiple FTWs failing to reach 2000 then I will blame either really bad luck or the FTWs or both


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> here in oz, all cards are sold out from the bigger sites, and thats at 1139+ AUS$.


It's the usual Oz rip-off







- ordered mine from B&H.. ends up a lot cheaper. And at 1139+ .. it makes a lot more sense to pickup a binned 980Ti for 2/3rds of the price, or less second hand half year old.


----------



## Kielon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> It's this FE nonsense that's screwing everything up. It is just reference and should've been the $599 card. Then I would simply recommend skipping the ultimately useless AIB cards and going reference because OCing is the same no matter what. But at $700 friggin reference becomes the most expensive! It's a real slap to the face of their customers tbh.


I feel sorry for those slapped to the face customers who can buy TitanX-like performance for like 1/3 of its price









Dude, if u don't like the price just don't buy it...its just pointless to post it over and over again.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> It's the usual Oz rip-off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ordered mine from B&H.. ends up a lot cheaper. And at 1139+ .. it makes a lot more sense to pickup a binned 980Ti for 2/3rds of the price, or less second hand half year old.


I won't go sli again. Funny thing is, the 980 ti price here is dropping to where I got it 6 months ago. God bless MSY.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Its proven incredibly expensive. What are the 'cheapest' ones running at? $619?


What was the launch price of the GTX 980?

What was the launch price of the GTX 980 Ti?

What was the launch price of the Titan X?

Which one of those cards is faster than a $619 GTX 1080?

Do you realize how silly it sounds to say the $619 GTX 1080 is "incredibly expensive" when the cheapest GTX 980 launched at $550 and the cheapest 980 Ti launched at $650?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> What was the launch price of the GTX 980?
> 
> What was the launch price of the GTX 980 Ti?
> 
> What was the launch price of the Titan X?
> 
> Which one of those cards is faster than a $619 GTX 1080?
> 
> Do you realize how silly it sounds to say the $619 GTX 1080 is "incredibly expensive" when the cheapest GTX 980 launched at $550 and the cheapest 980 Ti launched at $650?


Do you know how silly *you* sound? Just because something's the fastest, doesn't mean it should be more expensive than prior gpus....I know this has been beaten into the ground, but if that was the case, but if gpu prices scale that way since their inception, we'd be paying $5000+ for midrange gpus


----------



## KarathKasun

^ This

1080 should be $550 at most.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Do you know how silly *you* sound? Just because something's the fastest, doesn't mean it should be more expensive than prior gpus....I know this has been beaten into the ground, but if that was the case, but if gpu prices scale that way since their inception, we'd be paying $5000+ for midrange gpus


OK, have you ever heard of this thing called Inflation? It's an economic term, I suggest you look it up.

My first car, a V8 Camaro cost me a whopping $8,700 brand new. A V8 Camaro today costs $37,000. That's inflation. This cost more over time. Prices go up. It's inevitable. That's inflation.

And for the record here.

The GTX 580 was $500 at launch.
The GTX 680 was $500 at launch.
*The GTX 780 was $650 at launch.*
The GTX 980 was $550 at launch.

Yes, the GTX 1080 cost more than the 980 did, but you can get a GTX 1080 today for less than you could buy the GTX 780 for when it launched.

I find it funny that the same people who think the 980 Ti with it's $650 launch price is a great card complain that the 20% faster 1080 for $619 is too expensive. A bit hypocritical, don't you think?


----------



## 44TZL

Make your own videocard and you'll get to set prices


----------



## Kielon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Do you know how silly *you* sound? Just because something's the fastest, doesn't mean it should be more expensive than prior gpus....I know this has been beaten into the ground, but if that was the case, but if gpu prices scale that way since their inception, we'd be paying $5000+ for midrange gpus


'6 Years of GeForce Graphics' - just look at charts and then feel free to comment. http://www.techspot.com/article/1191-nvidia-geforce-six-generations-tested/page6.html


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> OK, have you ever heard of this thing called Inflation? It's an economic term, I suggest you look it up.
> 
> My first car, a V8 Camaro cost me a whopping $8,700 brand new. A V8 Camaro today costs $37,000. That's inflation. This cost more over time. Prices go up. It's inevitable. That's inflation.
> 
> And for the record here.
> 
> The GTX 580 was $500 at launch.
> The GTX 680 was $500 at launch.
> *The GTX 780 was $650 at launch.*
> The GTX 980 was $550 at launch.
> 
> Yes, the GTX 1080 cost more than the 980 did, but you can get a GTX 1080 today for less than you could buy the GTX 780 for when it launched.
> 
> I find it funny that the same people who think the 980 Ti with it's $650 launch price is a great card complain that the 20% faster 1080 for $619 is too expensive. A bit hypocritical, don't you think?


The performance of a GTX 1080 for 619$ isn't that bad, but you are still paying very much money for a mid-range card disguised as high end only to realize that within the next 8 months there will be something much better and maybe even better price/perf.

Looking at the 980 it was 550$ and the 980 Ti was 650$. Under normal circumstances the most expensive cards always deliver a worse price/performance than cheaper cards. Performance in relation to price has a diminishing return.
Like with a Porsche Turbo S compared to a Camara V8. The Porsche Turbo S is like 200K $ and the Camaro 40K$. The Porsche does wreck the Camaro in every possible way, but it isn't 5 times as fast as the price would suggest.

That is why the 980 Ti is remembered better than it actually is. The GTX 980 made it look good. That hasn't happened before. Normally the 980 would've been a 399$ card.

So there will be something better than the GTX 1080. Probably a 1080 Ti. And it will be like 30-40% faster than the GTX 1080. This always happens with Nvidia. Maybe the GTX 1080 Ti will be like 750$ and if it is 750$ and like 35% faster then it has a better price/performance than the GTX 1080.

The biggest problem with the GTX 1080 is that it is pretty short-lived since there will be better cards (soon).

(If I had loads of money I'd buy a sweet GTX 1080, but I don't)


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> Make your own videocard and you'll get to set prices


Or don't buy them, and wait for the starving companies to drop their prices.

Worked for AMD, they seem to have learned their lesson.


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kielon*
> 
> I feel sorry for those slapped to the face customers who can buy TitanX-like performance for like 1/3 of its price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, if u don't like the price just don't buy it...its just pointless to post it over and over again.


This,
I'm glad I went with the founders edition over waiting for AIBs.
Honestly this card gives insane performance at 1440p.

I might pick up another 1080 FE soon since a few games still dip below 85 frames at 1440p.

If you don't like the price, don't pay for it.
Buy two 980tis for 399 brand new and call it a day.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Or don't buy them, and wait for the starving companies to drop their prices.
> 
> Worked for AMD, they seem to have learned their lesson.


Perhaps. Mr Jensen actually said 'We don't set the prices, our competition does'. And looking at AMD's prices for their flagship cards.. that seems to hold up. AMD has massively overpriced those for a non-market-leader and thus allowing Nvidia to charge the way they do because you don't have an alternative if you want a certain performance level.

I was looking for a mainstream card for my HTPC last week.. and really I can save 10% with AMD and get 50% more heat. It's really not funny. Except for their 380 that found a hole in NVidia lineup, it's a rubbish alternative at most points. I hope they'll improve the whole price/performance situation with their RX480/490. At the top end, it seems that AMD is still more interested in milking their own fanboys through selling factory-overclocked-to-the-max cards rather than challenging anything.

Now where is my 1080??


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> Perhaps. Mr Jensen actually said 'We don't set the prices, our competition does'. And looking at AMD's prices for their flagship cards.. that seems to hold up. AMD has massively overpriced those for a non-market-leader and thus allowing Nvidia to charge the way they do because you don't have an alternative if you want a certain performance level.
> 
> I was looking for a mainstream card for my HTPC last week.. and really I can save 10% with AMD and get 50% more heat. It's really not funny. Except for their 380 that found a hole in NVidia lineup, it's a rubbish alternative at most points. I hope they'll improve the whole price/performance situation with their RX480/490. At the top end, it seems that AMD is still more interested in milking their own fanboys through selling factory-overclocked-to-the-max cards rather than challenging anything.


You're in Australia. GPU prices down there are black magic.

Beyond that, you described exactly what I was saying. AMD's positioning was crap and people weren't buying because they weren't undercutting Nvidia. So far with Polaris it looks like things are changing this year.

Shame that both of these companies have really gotten a hard-on for this habit of releasing a front runner card or two early on, and then waiting several months for the rest of the line-up. I need an upgrade and the 1080 doesn't impress me.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> Perhaps. Mr Jensen actually said 'We don't set the prices, our competition does'. And looking at AMD's prices for their flagship cards.. that seems to hold up. AMD has massively overpriced those for a non-market-leader and thus allowing Nvidia to charge the way they do because you don't have an alternative if you want a certain performance level.
> 
> I was looking for a mainstream card for my HTPC last week.. and really I can save 10% with AMD and get 50% more heat. It's really not funny. Except for their 380 that found a hole in NVidia lineup, it's a rubbish alternative at most points. I hope they'll improve the whole price/performance situation with their RX480/490. At the top end, it seems that AMD is still more interested in milking their own fanboys through selling factory-overclocked-to-the-max cards rather than challenging anything.


Good points and I agree. That said, have you seen the 480 reference on the inside? IF not, check it out.








Sure does make nVidias reference design look like it's worth gold in comparison... lol

Link: http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/22296-xfx-radeon-rx-480-med-referensdesign-och-tackplat-i-produktion


----------



## Glottis

I'm very confused as to why people keep mentioning RX480 in this thread again and again, what exactly does it have to do with GTX1080? NOTHING. It doesn't compete with GTX1080 in any way. Target audiences for these GPUs are entirely different.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Good points and I agree. That said, have you seen the 480 reference on the inside? IF not, check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure does make nVidias reference design look like it's worth gold in comparison... lol
> 
> Link: http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/22296-xfx-radeon-rx-480-med-referensdesign-och-tackplat-i-produktion


The hell you say! A $200 card is made more cheaply than a $700 card??? Yep, "AMD is crap" confirmed!


----------



## bigjdubb

As long as she's got it where it counts.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The hell you say! A $200 card is made more cheaply than a $700 card??? Yep, "AMD is crap" confirmed!


Dude, I responded to the guys claim about his past experience with something that looks to be even worse temp-wise.

@bigjdubb
Also, yes. I got it good, right between the eyes I would say.

sarcasm....


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Dude, I responded to the guys claim about his past experience with something that looks to be even worse temp-wise.
> 
> @bigjdubb
> Also, yes. I got it good, right between the eyes I would say.
> 
> sarcasm....


You think the 480 is gonna run hotter than the 380? Ok then, no need to worry about your opinions anymore...


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You think the 480 is gonna run hotter than the 380? Ok then, no need to worry about your opinions anymore...


You and your lack of understanding........... mind boggling, to say the least.

I am complaining about the reference card, not Polaris. Watch the images and tell me it's a good cooler.


----------



## bigjdubb

You can cool 75w cards passively, I doubt you need much of a cooler for a 100w card. Overclocking and pushing voltages may lead to a bad day if the cooler isn't up to it though.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> You can cool 75w cards passively, I doubt you need much of a cooler for a 100w card. Overclocking and pushing voltages may lead to a bad day if the cooler isn't up to it though.


Ding ding ding, somebody gets it!


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> I'm very confused as to why people keep mentioning RX480 in this thread again and again, what exactly does it have to do with GTX1080? NOTHING. It doesn't compete with GTX1080 in any way. Target audiences for these GPUs are entirely different.


This guy gets it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> You and your lack of understanding........... mind boggling, to say the least.
> 
> I am complaining about the reference card, not Polaris. Watch the images and tell me it's a good cooler.


You can't judge a cooler by looks, especially when you've only seen the base and don't even know what the fin configuration looks like.









I mean if anything, the VRM section looks better than nVidia's design at least, which is just one big flat metal plate without any fins or cutouts for increasing the surface area/airflow to the mosfets underneath.


----------



## CallsignVega

I want to see what Pascal can do with a good chip and more voltage. The Titan-X and 980Ti didn't really open up until modded BIOS's came out upping the voltage.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I want to see what Pascal can do with a good chip and more voltage. The Titan-X and 980Ti didn't really open up until modded BIOS's came out upping the voltage.


OCers have used modded BIOSes with increased voltage limits already and it hasn't really made any difference with GP104. I think Big Pascal is where we'll see some interesting stuff...


----------



## Zaor

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2016/06/20/geforce_gtx_1070_1080_fe_overclocking_review/1#.V2hSd-uLRrQ

Nothing we didn't know already,just another read.That 480 with the 1700+oc and stock 1070 performance at $200 can't come soon enough.


----------



## ChevChelios

> RotR Very High 1440p - almost 90 avg fps on OCed 1080

I am so hard right now


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaor*
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2016/06/20/geforce_gtx_1070_1080_fe_overclocking_review/1#.V2hSd-uLRrQ
> 
> Nothing we didn't know already,just another read.That 480 with the 1700+oc and stock 1070 performance at $200 can't come soon enough.


Unless I missed it, it is a shame they didn't overclock the Titan X as well.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> OCers have used modded BIOSes with increased voltage limits already and it hasn't really made any difference with GP104. I think Big Pascal is where we'll see some interesting stuff...


Well if nothing else, I'd love to lobotomize boost 3.0 and stabilize the clocks. Right now the clocks bounce around more than 100mhz.


----------



## Zaor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Unless I missed it, it is a shame they didn't overclock the Titan X as well.


Correct.It'a shame that 1070 and 1080 are hardlocked at 2050-2100.It would be interesting to see what a high clocked bios unlocked Titan X would do to 1070 at 4k


----------



## ChevChelios

whats the point of Titan X when it has a $1000 price tag and needs waterblock for any decent OC

people rail on bad p/p of 1080, but Titan X never even had a p/p ...


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Unless I missed it, it is a shame they didn't overclock the Titan X as well.


It's a shame that all they have are Founders Edition cards which are well known to hit their thermal limit and throttle back the GPU very quickly when overclocked. Even at default speeds the FE will often hit the 82C limit and throttle back with extended playing where a card like the Strix or Gaming X will stay under 70C and not have any throttling.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> whats the point of Titan X when it has a $1000 price tag and needs waterblock for any decent OC
> 
> people rail on bad p/p of 1080, but Titan X never even had a p/p ...


Does it? I know plenty of people who have reached 1400+ on Air. The Titan X and 980Ti's are beast performers over 1400.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidia-Geforce-Grafikkarte-255598/Specials/Benchmark-Test-Video-1195464/2/


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> It's a shame that all they have are Founders Edition cards which are well known to hit their thermal limit and throttle back the GPU very quickly when overclocked. Even at default speeds the FE will often hit the 82C limit and throttle back with extended playing where a card like the Strix or Gaming X will stay under 70C and not have any throttling.


Unless you decide to change the fan profile.


----------



## USlatin

EVGA just replied to a question on twitter,

Hybrid ETA late June/July for first stock,

Classified likely later.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Unless you decide to change the fan profile.


Which of course results in a card that is 8-10db louder than the 3rd party AIBs which still run cooler. And even then the clock speeds are going to bounce up and down by 100mhz or more.


----------



## DIYDeath

Still #260 out of 550+ orders with Memory Express on my EVGA GTX 1080 ACX 3.0

Starting to regret choosing them to place my order, even if they were the least scamy with their pricing...considering I don't have a backup GPU and can't even use my computer until I get my card.
Then there's the issue of my Step Up time frame which is ticking away while I don't even have my card yet...as a retailer I'm giving them a 3/10 so far. Really disappointed with Canadian retailers, NCIX gouges heavily, doesn't honor price matching and lies to get sales, Memory Express takes FOREVER to clear back orders and likes to tell you that you're free to cancel your order and shop elsewhere, Newegg didn't even get the non FE 1080 models until way too late in the game...and everyone else was even later to the game or are so small that I'd be a sad panda if something went wrong with the order and they told me to pound pavement.

Canada dun goofed up on the 1080 release. Big time.


----------



## magnek

If you live near the border, just drive south and go hunting there.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

More a paper launch problem than anything else.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> If you live near the border, just drive south and go hunting there.


I would have if that was an option.







Can't believe it's this bad in Canada, I was also told by Memory Express this is the result of EVGA not being able to meet supply demands. I'd love to hear what an EVGA official has to say about this.


----------



## magnek

Blame nVidia for using GDDR5X since Micron didn't hit volume production until today.

Probably the root reason for this: http://www.tweaktown.com/news/52650/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-stock-improve-until-late-july/index.html


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> OCers have used modded BIOSes with increased voltage limits already and it hasn't really made any difference with GP104. I think Big Pascal is where we'll see some interesting stuff...


My guess would they'll be adding +50% extra cores, more memory bandwidth, have a very similar boost and perhaps add some extra gigabytes for the marketing dept if it's DDR memory still. Should be easy for them to awe us with performance and price


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

$1500 Titan Founders Edition incoming! I can barely breathe from the excitement...


----------



## CallsignVega

Second FTW inbound!


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Second FTW inbound!


This is why I want to see EVGA comment on this, people are getting their 2nd card while I still don't have my 1st card. Memory Express is blaming EVGA, I'd like to know if Memory Express is lying or not.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Second FTW inbound!


and where's my card? evga come on


----------



## 44TZL

Just saw the SC Gaming is on it's way now 
Can't wait to put that water-block on it and see how it goes


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> This is why I want to see EVGA comment on this, people are getting their 2nd card while I still don't have my 1st card. Memory Express is blaming EVGA, I'd like to know if Memory Express is lying or not.


Probably more of a Canada vs US thing tbh.


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kielon*
> 
> I feel sorry for those slapped to the face customers who can buy TitanX-like performance for like 1/3 of its price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, if u don't like the price just don't buy it...its just pointless to post it over and over again.


^ Dis

Some guyz on this forum are just spammers who repeat things over and over, 10 posts per day for saying the exact same thing. It's just massive pollution and viral behavior.
Quality posts are really rare indeed. Quite sad for such a popular forum.


----------



## mcg75

Honest to god, if I was looking to buy one, I'd never be able to find any in stock.

Almost every time I look, there is a reference edition in stock from somebody. Yesterday, Asus was in stock at both Newegg.ca and NCIX. And Newegg has had stock on the MSI gaming several times yesterday.

NCIX has the Asus and Giga reference cards in stock right now.

I'm trying to find a 980 Ti for SLI at a good price at all these places which isn't happening either.


----------



## looniam

Is the SLI HB Bridge essential?



Quote:


> Takeaway: FPS rates, not even at 4K60, are unchanged, even in games that run high FPS.



Quote:


> The same goes for low resolution at high FPS.


----------



## ChevChelios

Those that willingly subject themselves to SLI or CF wont get any sympathy from me kek


----------



## zealord

the 1080 sold out in the US?

in EU there are like 140 stores that have lots of cards in store. Looks like this 700€+ mid range card doesn't sell well in EU.


----------



## pez

Yep, the 1070s are actually easier to find, IMO. I picked up a 1070 last night. It actually went in and out of stock 3 or 4 times.


----------



## ChevChelios

my local shops have tons of Founders 1080, but virtually 0 AIB 1080s

if one gets listed they get snagged immediately and delist ASAP

exception would be Palit, I still see a Palit GameRock up, dont want to get Palit though .. and even last week there were a bunch of different AIB Palits and Gainwards up, now its just this one Palit Gamerock (non premium) listing left


----------



## Kielon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> the 1080 sold out in the US?
> 
> in EU there are like 140 stores that have lots of cards in store. Looks like this 700€+ mid range card doesn't sell well in EU.


According to Fud 1080 is the best-selling high end card in history http://www.fudzilla.com/news/graphics/40947-geforce-gtx-1080-sold-out-selling-excellent

If 1080 is 'mid range' how do u call RX480, which is like 2 x slower? Low end?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kielon*
> 
> According to Fud 1080 is the best-selling high end card in history http://www.fudzilla.com/news/graphics/40947-geforce-gtx-1080-sold-out-selling-excellent
> 
> If 1080 is 'mid range' how do u call RX480, which is like 2 x slower? Low end?


mainstream.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> the 1080 sold out in the US?
> 
> in EU there are like 140 stores that have lots of cards in store. Looks like this 700€+ mid range card doesn't sell well in EU.


Yes and no.

They are selling out as quickly as retailers can get them, but if you know where to look you can find them going on sale daily. Newegg has taken preorders for virtually every model of 1080 made in the past 24 hours, and Amazon is taking preorders for the MSI FE edition right now. If you're willing to wait until next week for it to ship I know of one retailer that has about 90 preorder slots open for the MSi GTX 1080 Gaming X. They're getting 100 cards on the 29th and have only taken 10 preorders so far. They don't pay the advertisement fee to be on Google search results so they've actually had these preorder slots available for several days.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> mainstream.


Mainstream = low end, bottom of the barrel, no faster than cards that are about to be discontinued.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> Mainstream = low end, bottom of the barrel, no faster than cards that are about to be discontinued.


no.

you are talking about entry level cards.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> no.
> 
> you are talking about entry level cards.


Arent entry level cards usually just EOL chips anyway.


----------



## Zaor

Scorching heat,lazy to go for a coffee,listening to music searching the web









https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080_SLI/


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> no.
> 
> you are talking about entry level cards.


If the shoe fits....

If 1080 = Midrange then...

1070 = Low end.
980 or equivalent = Entry level, bottom end.

Anything slower than that is bargain bin fodder.

Personally, I think anyone who claims the fastest card on the market is "midrange" needs to go look up the definition of the word "midrange", and see if it applies to the fastest or best anything you can currently buy. I can assure you that there is no definition in the English language where the word "midrange" can be accurately applied to the 1080. It is neither the mean performance of available cards, nor is it mean price of available cards. But some people with a silly agenda to push or a serious screw loose like to misuse the term.

Basically these type of people would say that the $1.5 Million Ferrari LaFerrari is a midrange car because in a year or two Ferrari will produce one that is faster and more expensive.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> This is why I want to see EVGA comment on this, people are getting their 2nd card while I still don't have my 1st card. Memory Express is blaming EVGA, I'd like to know if Memory Express is lying or not.


EVGA have stated that they are only shiping EVGA store preorders initially, and partners later.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaor*
> 
> Scorching heat,lazy to go for a coffee,listening to music searching the web
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080_SLI/


It's interesting to see that almost every game with a working SLI profile is CPU limited until 4k resolution. Several games they tested do not appear to have a working SLI profile. The cards are clearly running in single GPU mode.

The one game that appears to both be working right with SLI and is pushing the graphics hard in every resolution is The Witcher 3.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## Bogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> Those that willingly subject themselves to SLI or CF wont get any sympathy from me kek


I can live without your sympathy when the games I play have close to perfect scaling. BF and GTA scale really good at higher resolution


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> If the shoe fits....
> 
> If 1080 = Midrange then...
> 
> 1070 = Low end.
> 980 or equivalent = Entry level, bottom end.
> 
> Anything slower than that is bargain bin fodder.
> 
> Personally, I think anyone who claims the fastest card on the market is "midrange" needs to go look up the definition of the word "midrange", and see if it applies to the fastest or best anything you can currently buy. I can assure you that there is no definition in the English language where the word "midrange" can be accurately applied to the 1080. It is neither the mean performance of available cards, nor is it mean price of available cards. But some people with a silly agenda to push or a serious screw loose like to misuse the term.
> 
> Basically these type of people would say that the $1.5 Million Ferrari LaFerrari is a midrange car because in a year or two Ferrari will produce one that is faster and more expensive.


Wow! Some of you really take the "midrange" thing personal huh? The 1080 is considered a midrange die. Nvidia is charging flagship prices though. Anyway, this has been beaten to death enough. I think it is fair to say that no matter what the card is considered, it is the fastest single gpu on the market at the moment.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Wow! Some of you really take the "midrange" thing personal huh? The 1080 is considered a midrange die.


By who exactly?

Someone who doesn't like their pricing? I can assure you no one in the industry is referring to it as such.

And no, I don't take it personally, I just find it intellectually insulting. Even my 14 year old daughter knows what the definition of "midrange" is, and knows that there isn't any measure where it could be applied to the 1080. It is not the middle, mean, or median of anything currently on the market.


----------



## CallsignVega

"The midrange is a type of average, or mean. Electronic gadgets are sometimes classified as “midrange”, meaning they're in the middle-price bracket. The formula to find the midrange = (high + low) / 2."


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> By who exactly?
> 
> Someone who doesn't like their pricing? I can assure you no one in the industry is referring to it as such.
> 
> And no, I don't take it personally, I just find it intellectually insulting. Even my 14 year old daughter knows what the definition of "midrange" is, and knows that there isn't any measure where it could be applied to the 1080. It is not the middle, mean, or median of anything currently on the market.


Well the same thing has been being said since the GTX 680 so I don't know where you have been? Any Gx104/204 chip is considered midrange while the Gx100/110 chips are considered the true flagships. All the 1080 is is a node-shrunk 980 with stratospheric clocks to brute force it to beat (barely) GM200. 5 years ago you would've bought the same GPU in a GTX 460...


----------



## Eorzean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If the shoe fits....
> 
> If 1080 = Midrange then...
> 
> 1070 = Low end.
> 980 or equivalent = Entry level, bottom end.
> 
> Anything slower than that is bargain bin fodder.
> 
> Personally, I think anyone who claims the fastest card on the market is "midrange" needs to go look up the definition of the word "midrange", and see if it applies to the fastest or best anything you can currently buy. I can assure you that there is no definition in the English language where the word "midrange" can be accurately applied to the 1080. It is neither the mean performance of available cards, nor is it mean price of available cards. But some people with a silly agenda to push or a serious screw loose like to misuse the term.
> 
> Basically these type of people would say that the $1.5 Million Ferrari LaFerrari is a midrange car because in a year or two Ferrari will produce one that is faster and more expensive.


Smaller die size with a high end price. A better analogy would be calling the 1080 a Gallardo and the 1080 Ti is the Murcielago coming out later in the year, I guess.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

No, the better analogy would be that whatever flagship sports car you want used to come with a fire-breathing V8 at the top of the price range but now they are replacing it with a turbo-4. Still makes the same hp but certainly doesn't carry the same cachet.

Oh, and in 8 months they will again bring out the fire-breathing V8 and just charge even more $$$ for it...


----------



## XLifted

Why are you guys arguing about this nonsense?

If you are judging with the thoughts of the future of 1080ti and new Titan incoming, then 1070 is low end and 1080 is midrange.

If you are judging with the thoughts of present, then 1080 is high end, and 1070 is midrange, because we are judging from the cards being available now.

So both sides are right, and both wrong at the same time. Because it's just a way of looking at the same thing. The problem is that one side is thinking ahead of time, the other...is thinking as of now.

It is kind of funny to think of 1070 as low end though, because it's beating out 980ti and Titan in many tests.

Then what is below LOW END? Lower LOW END? Haha, please send me a couple of 980tis to my house, since it's so "low end"


----------



## Eorzean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No, the better analogy would be that whatever flagship sports car you want used to come with a fire-breathing V8 at the top of the price range but now they are replacing it with a turbo-4. Still makes the same hp but certainly doesn't carry the same cachet.
> 
> Oh, and in 8 months they will again bring out the fire-breathing V8 and just charge even more $$$ for it...


Haha, touche. I'm not much of a car guy (as you've probably guessed) but that sounds a lot more accurate


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> If the shoe fits....
> 
> If 1080 = Midrange then...
> 
> 1070 = Low end.
> 980 or equivalent = Entry level, bottom end.
> 
> Anything slower than that is bargain bin fodder.
> 
> Personally, I think anyone who claims the fastest card on the market is "midrange" needs to go look up the definition of the word "midrange", and see if it applies to the fastest or best anything you can currently buy. I can assure you that there is no definition in the English language where the word "midrange" can be accurately applied to the 1080. It is neither the mean performance of available cards, nor is it mean price of available cards. But some people with a silly agenda to push or a serious screw loose like to misuse the term.
> 
> Basically these type of people would say that the $1.5 Million Ferrari LaFerrari is a midrange car because in a year or two Ferrari will produce one that is faster and more expensive.


1080 and 1070 are the same chip.

don't be fooled by names or pricing.

If I put on a Lionel Messi kit and claim to be worth 250 million then it doesn't mean I am actually lionel messi or worth 250 million. I might still be the best football player around my neighbourhood but it doesn't mean I am good just because I have no competition.

also you can't say 980 is entry level. Dude it is old. If it were to release this year under the 10X0 name tag then it might be entry level.
The GTX 8800 is also NO entry level card despite being much worse than a 750 Ti.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> EVGA have stated that they are only shiping EVGA store preorders initially, and partners later.


Considering there are no EVGA stores in Canada...that pisses me off.


----------



## JackCY

Who would want EVGA binned GPUs anyway


----------



## MNiceGuy

I'm a little confused about some of the definitions of "midrange" and "low-end" being used in this thread.

A 1070 is a "low end" card now? What about the eventual 1060, 1050, and 1040?

Normally there's low, mid, and high-end. I think some of you are using something like: garbage, lol, paperweight, if you're desperate, low, mid, high. That's a little unfair.

Obviously this is just to further fuel the now-cyclic argument that the cards are overpriced. This is still Overlock.net right? I was just in another thread where people are showing pictures of the $650 motherboard they're going to mount their $1500 CPU to. If you want the best that's out there then you're going to pay. Right now, today, as I write this, Pascal is the most powerful GPU. Comparing it against something that hasn't even been confirmed to exist yet is silly in my opinion.

Furthermore, if you think something is overpriced then don't buy it. That's your right and you should take pride in the fact you're sticking to YOUR beliefs. I certainly would respect that. Some of you are acting like you've just been court-ordered to pay some exorbitant sum of money to someone you dislike. If it's just hate of Nvidia then buy an AMD and again, take pride in your decision (please do as I own AMD stock). By the same token, if someone wants to buy a 1080 because they have a means and they want to then respect their choice. I know someone that will drop hundreds on shoes without a second thought. Not my thing but I can respect the fact we have different ideas and interests.

I'll admit the MSRP/Founder's Edition pricing thing is not the most upstanding marketing maneuver I've ever seen. Remarkably though people are buying the things like candy despite that. Heck, people are spending well above that from resellers (read: price gougers). If Nvidia were truly as overpriced as some are suggesting then we would be tripping over them at Micro Center.


----------



## Crosshatch3D

I can only imagine how long it will be before my EVGA Step-Up gets processed with all theses back orders.

At least the process has started.

PS. It's pathetic to not even be able to select a gamemode in Battlefront with a particular map, NO PLAYERS...DEAD

-Jason


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> I'm a little confused about some of the definitions of "midrange" and "low-end" being used in this thread.
> 
> A 1070 is a "low end" card now? What about the eventual 1060, 1050, and 1040?
> 
> Normally there's low, mid, and high-end. I think some of you are using something like: garbage, lol, paperweight, if you're desperate, low, mid, high. That's a little unfair.
> 
> Obviously this is just to further fuel the now-cyclic argument that the cards are overpriced. This is still Overlock.net right? I was just in another thread where people are showing pictures of the $650 motherboard they're going to mount their $1500 CPU to. If you want the best that's out there then you're going to pay. Right now, today, as I write this, Pascal is the most powerful GPU. Comparing it against something that hasn't even been confirmed to exist yet is silly in my opinion.
> 
> Furthermore, if you think something is overpriced then don't buy it. That's your right and you should take pride in the fact you're sticking to YOUR beliefs. I certainly would respect that. Some of you are acting like you've just been court-ordered to pay some exorbitant sum of money to someone you dislike. If it's just hate of Nvidia then buy an AMD and again, take pride in your decision (please do as I own AMD stock). By the same token, if someone wants to buy a 1080 because they have a means and they want to then respect their choice. I know someone that will drop hundreds on shoes without a second thought. Not my thing but I can respect the fact we have different ideas and interests.
> 
> I'll admit the MSRP/Founder's Edition pricing thing is not the most upstanding marketing maneuver I've ever seen. Remarkably though people are buying the things like candy despite that. Heck, people are spending well above that from resellers (read: price gougers). If Nvidia were truly as overpriced as some are suggesting then we would be tripping over them at Micro Center.


problem is clear definitions. I have no idea what it actual is.

Maybe it goes like :

- Entry Level
- Mainstream
- Performance
- High End
- Ultra high End
- Enthusiast

A GTX 1080 is "high end" if high end is defined by best card on the market.
But well people have to decide for themselves. 700€ 314mm² GPU that will be obliterated in a couple of months. That isn't high end for me.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> I'm a little confused about some of the definitions of "midrange" and "low-end" being used in this thread.
> 
> A 1070 is a "low end" card now? What about the eventual 1060, 1050, and 1040?
> 
> Normally there's low, mid, and high-end. I think some of you are using something like: garbage, lol, paperweight, if you're desperate, low, mid, high. That's a little unfair.
> 
> Obviously this is just to further fuel the now-cyclic argument that the cards are overpriced. This is still Overlock.net right? I was just in another thread where people are showing pictures of the $650 motherboard they're going to mount their $1500 CPU to. If you want the best that's out there then you're going to pay. Right now, today, as I write this, Pascal is the most powerful GPU. Comparing it against something that hasn't even been confirmed to exist yet is silly in my opinion.
> 
> Furthermore, if you think something is overpriced then don't buy it. That's your right and you should take pride in the fact you're sticking to YOUR beliefs. I certainly would respect that. Some of you are acting like you've just been court-ordered to pay some exorbitant sum of money to someone you dislike. If it's just hate of Nvidia then buy an AMD and again, take pride in your decision (please do as I own AMD stock). By the same token, if someone wants to buy a 1080 because they have a means and they want to then respect their choice. I know someone that will drop hundreds on shoes without a second thought. Not my thing but I can respect the fact we have different ideas and interests.


Addressed a few posts ago:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> Why are you guys arguing about this nonsense?
> 
> If you are judging with the thoughts of the future of 1080ti and new Titan incoming, then 1070 is low end and 1080 is midrange.
> 
> If you are judging with the thoughts of present, then 1080 is high end, and 1070 is midrange, because we are judging from the cards being available now.


Quote:


> I'll admit the MSRP/Founder's Edition pricing thing is not the most upstanding marketing maneuver I've ever seen. Remarkably though people are buying the things like candy despite that. Heck, people are spending well above that from resellers (read: price gougers). If Nvidia were truly as overpriced as some are suggesting then we would be tripping over them at Micro Center.


Because brand recognition, instant gratification, and the pathological need (IMO) to have the latest and greatest means people will pay whatever nVidia asks. If even price gougers are moving their inventory well then it's a further sign of the symptomatic instant gratification these days.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> Why are you guys arguing about this nonsense?
> 
> If you are judging with the thoughts of the future of 1080ti and new Titan incoming, then 1070 is low end and 1080 is midrange.
> 
> If you are judging with the thoughts of present, then 1080 is high end, and 1070 is midrange, because we are judging from the cards being available now.
> 
> So both sides are right, and both wrong at the same time. Because it's just a way of looking at the same thing. The problem is that one side is thinking ahead of time, the other...is thinking as of now.


No, both aren't right. You always speak in a present tense with regard to hardware. GTX 1080 is the highest end/fastest card currently available.

Talking about the future is pointless. A 1080 Titan or 1080Ti in the future will be high-end at release, then mid-range and then low-range eventually. When the 1180 Titan comes out, you aren't going to say "I want that old high-end 1080 Titan". Performance is the metric that everyone cares about. Who cares about the die size under the heat sink. That means nothing compared to performance.


----------



## magnek

True but 1180 Titan and 1080 Titan would belong to different product stacks.

How about let's just go with where the SKU ends up being within the pertinent product stack so it avoids all these issues.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> Why are you guys arguing about this nonsense?
> 
> If you are judging with the thoughts of the future of 1080ti and new Titan incoming, then 1070 is low end and 1080 is midrange.
> 
> If you are judging with the thoughts of present, then 1080 is high end, and 1070 is midrange, because we are judging from the cards being available now.
> 
> So both sides are right, and both wrong at the same time. Because it's just a way of looking at the same thing. The problem is that one side is thinking ahead of time, the other...is thinking as of now.


Even if you are thinking "ahead of time" the 1080 in no way can be classified as "midrange".

Allow me to help you out here.

mid·range
ˈmidˌrānj/

adjective
adjective: mid-range; adjective: mid range; adjective: midrange

1.
(of a product) in the middle of a range of products with regard to size, quality, or price.

Even when the 1080 Ti comes out the 1080 will NOT be in the middle of the product lineup. It will not be in the middle of the price range. It will not be in the middle of the quality spectrum.

There may be a top of the line product called the 1080 Ti, but the 1080 will remain a HIGH END card until production stops. There will be a 1070, a 1060, and probably even a 1050 and 1050 Ti below it. Even in the future where these currently non-existing products will eventually be released it is NOT in the middle of price, performance, quality, or functionality. Right now it's the best, and eventually it will be the second best where it will remain until this generation of GPU ends.

Perhaps I'm being a bit pedantic, a bit of a stickler for using the English language correctly, but anyone who calls the 1080 "midrange" either hasn't learned to use the language correctly or is making up their own definition of the word because they don't want to admit what it really is. It's a high end consumer level video card with a high end price. No different from the 980 Ti which for some reason no one is calling midrange despite the fact that it's both slower and cheaper than the 1080.

And yes, by definition, the 980 Ti is a whole lot closer to being midrange than the 1080 is. But I didn't see anyone calling the 980 Ti a midrange card 3 months ago in anticipation of Pascal release. I wonder why that is.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> True but 1180 Titan and 1080 Titan would belong to different product stacks.
> 
> How about let's just go with where the SKU ends up being within the pertinent product stack so it avoids all these issues.


^^^ THIS ^^^

The Titan line is not, nor has it ever been a consumer level product line. It's a low-end developers card, which is why it's never carried the GTX naming convention.

The Titan is no more a consumer level card than a Ford F750 Super Duty is a consumer level pickup truck.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> Even if you are thinking "ahead of time" the 1080 in no way can be classified as "midrange".
> 
> Allow me to help you out here.
> 
> mid·range
> ˈmidˌrānj/
> 
> adjective
> adjective: mid-range; adjective: mid range; adjective: midrange
> 
> 1.
> (of a product) in the middle of a range of products with regard to size, quality, or price.
> 
> Even when the 1080 Ti comes out the 1080 will NOT be in the middle of the product lineup. It will not be in the middle of the price range. It will not be in the middle of the quality spectrum.
> 
> There may be a top of the line product called the 1080 Ti, but the 1080 will remain a HIGH END card until production stops. There will be a 1070, a 1060, and probably even a 1050 and 1050 Ti below it. Even in the future where these currently non-existing products will eventually be released it is NOT in the middle of price, performance, quality, or functionality. Right now it's the best, and eventually it will be the second best where it will remain until this generation of GPU ends.
> 
> Perhaps I'm being a bit pedantic, a bit of a stickler for using the English language correctly, but anyone who calls the 1080 "midrange" either hasn't learned to use the language correctly or is making up their own definition of the word because they don't want to admit what it really is. It's a high end consumer level video card with a high end price. No different from the 980 Ti which for some reason no one is calling midrange despite the fact that it's both slower and cheaper than the 1080.
> 
> And yes, by definition, the 980 Ti is a whole lot closer to being midrange than the 1080 is. But I didn't see anyone calling the 980 Ti a midrange card 3 months ago in anticipation of Pascal release. I wonder why that is.


How is it not in the middle?

1. titan
2. x80ti
3. x80
4. x70
5. x60
6. x50

X80 and X70 are right smack in the middle, of gaming cards at least. I don't think they released anything else in the 9 series did they?


----------



## zealord

Well it is high end, but just because Nvidia is holding back and feeding us small portions. Nvidia wants that the idiots are buying all their cards and upgrade twice a year.

If Nvidia wanted to they could release a bigger and better card right now, but they *DON'T HAVE TO* because there is no competition and they can make easy money with that greedy route. From a business standpoint completely understandable. I'd do the same thing and milk my loyal blind fanbase.

The GTX 1080 is high end, but not because the GTX 1080 is high end, but because surroundings and circumstances make it high end.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> ^^^ THIS ^^^
> 
> The Titan line is not, nor has it ever been a consumer level product line. It's a low-end developers card, which is why it's never carried the GTX naming convention.
> 
> The Titan is no more a consumer level card than a Ford F750 Super Duty is a consumer level pickup truck.


You misunderstood my post, I meant that *1180* Titan and *1080* Titan belonged to different product stacks (families/series).

Also Titan cards have always carried the GTX naming convention, starting with the original Titan.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Nvidia changed his whole market when they released the first titan.. Until then i didnt see people gaming on quadro gpus XD

So thats when the x80/x70 chip become the midrange


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

When people talk about midrange 1080 they are talking about the CHIP inside the card, not the card itself. That's where the confusion is setting in. They took what used to be the midrange chip designation and pumped up the clock speed enough so that it could (barely) beat the previous true flagship GPU. The 1080 as a card is a flagship because its the fastest card available but that doesn't change the fact that it is a weak flagship with a midrange chip inside...


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Well it is high end, but just because Nvidia is holding back and feeding us small portions. Nvidia wants that the idiots are buying all their cards and upgrade twice a year.
> 
> If Nvidia wanted to they could release a bigger and better card right now, but they *DON'T HAVE TO* because there is no competition and they can make easy money with that greedy route. From a business standpoint completely understandable. I'd do the same thing and milk my loyal blind fanbase.
> 
> The GTX 1080 is high end, but not because the GTX 1080 is high end, but because surroundings and circumstances make it high end.


So you're saying Nvidia has the new Titan and 1080 Ti are ready to roll and they're just sitting on their thumbs milking the 1080? I mean yeah, it's certainly possible but is your theory based on anything?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> So you're saying Nvidia has the new Titan and 1080 Ti are ready to roll and they're just sitting on their thumbs milking the 1080? I mean yeah, it's certainly possible but is your theory based on anything?


Of course they optimized everything from a business standpoint.

No they don't have GP102's in masses laying around their offices, but they prioritized GP104 so they could transitions into GP102 from there.

What I meant by that is they could've released a bigger card if they had considered it necessary. I don't know how long it takes. maybe a year or so ago.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Nvidia changed his whole market when they released the first titan.. Until then i didnt see people gaming on quadro gpus XD
> 
> So thats when the x80/x70 chip become the midrange


You mean released the Titan NAME. The Titan now is the 8800GTX/GTX580 of past years.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eorzean*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> Smaller die size with a high end price. A better analogy would be calling the 1080 a Gallardo and the 1080 Ti is the Murcielago coming out later in the year, I guess.


Larger die size automatically means higher end?

Well then, you had better run right out and get your high end 386 CPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> How is it not in the middle?
> 
> 1. titan
> 2. x80ti
> 3. x80
> 4. x70
> 5. x60
> 6. x50
> 
> X80 and X70 are right smack in the middle, of gaming cards at least. I don't think they released anything else in the 9 series did they?


They haven't released a 1080 ti or a 1080 based Titan have they?

And if you're going to add cards that are 9+ months away from release to your list why did you exclude all of the ones that are currently on the market right now?

1. Titan
2. x80ti
3. x80
4. Titan Z
5. x70
6. 980t1
7. x60
8. 980
9. 970
10. x50
11. 960
12. 950

Where does it fall into that list?

Look, the ONLY way you can make this a "midrange" card is by both comparing it to cards that don't exist and ignoring cards that do exist, right? In otherwords, you have to be REALLY selective and do a lot of twisting facts around to make your argument work. You can't look at all of the products on the shelves and say it's midrange because it's not. You have to pick and choose what you do and don't want to include, and you play this pick and choose game because you can't admit you're wrong.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> You mean released the Titan NAME. The Titan now is the *8800 Ultra*/GTX580 of past years.


Sorry I'm nitpicking. I just had a moment of nostalgia and couldn't resist.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> Sorry I'm nitpicking. I just had a moment of nostalgia and couldn't resist.


To be fair the only difference between the 8800GTX and 8800Ultra was the clock speeds and price! They both were full chips.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> Larger die size automatically means higher end?


If you stay within the same series of cards and look at die size between them all, the die size does count for something. Take Maxwell for instance:

GM200(980Ti/ TitanX) - Biggest die - High End Chip - Maximum Performance
GM204(970/980) - Smaller die - Midrange chip - High Performance
GM206 (950/960) - Smallest die - Low end chip - Good Performance

1080 is a midrange die with High Performance. Its performance will be nothing special when 1080Ti/ Titan P drop.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> To be fair the only difference between the 8800GTX and 8800Ultra was the clock speeds and price! They both were full chips.


funny thing is the first Titan (1000$ 2013) wasn't even the full chip


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> To be fair the only difference between the 8800GTX and 8800Ultra was the clock speeds and price! They both were full chips.


Touche. You're absolutely right.


----------



## moustang

BTW, for anyone interested, Newegg has the EVGA 1080 SC GAMING ACX 3.0 in stock and on sale right now.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> BTW, for anyone interested, Newegg has the EVGA 1080 SC GAMING ACX 3.0 in stock and on sale right now.


Aaaaaand it's gone


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> To be fair the only difference between the 8800GTX and 8800Ultra was the clock speeds and price! They both were full chips.


so thats the case what about the X850 XT and PE

Entry-level X800 SE, X800, X800 GT
Mid-range X800 GTO, X800 PRO, X800 XL, X850 PRO
High-end X800 XT, X850 XT
Enthusiast X800 XT PE, X850 XT PE

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radeon_X800_Series

even the 9xxx series

Entry-level 9550
Mid-range 9500, 9600
High-end 9700
Enthusiast 9800

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radeon_9000_Series


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> funny thing is the first Titan (1000$ 2013) wasn't even the full chip


Very true. I have to give Nvidia a hand because they know how to tier and market their cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> so thats the case what about the X850 XT and PE
> 
> Entry-level X800 SE, X800, X800 GT
> Mid-range X800 GTO, X800 PRO, X800 XL, X850 PRO
> High-end X800 XT, X850 XT
> Enthusiast X800 XT PE, X850 XT PE
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radeon_X800_Series
> 
> even the 9xxx series
> 
> Entry-level 9550
> Mid-range 9500, 9600
> High-end 9700
> Enthusiast 9800
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radeon_9000_Series


Wait, looking now not sure I understand why you linked AMD cards when were talking about Nvidia cards?


----------



## GorillaSceptre

As far as I'm concerned it's like this in my mind for any given architecture in the GTX family, or at least used to be:


Gx100/110 - High end.
Gx100/110 cut down - Mid-range.
Gx104 - Low end.


Obviously prices of processes and R&D change, etcetera... but that's how i think about it.

To me what Nvidia did was pretty simple, they made an extra tier of chip starting from the bottom up. With the 500 series they made GF116-400 in the 550TI. The 600 series didn't even have a full chip, they used GK104 cut down to different degrees from the 680 all the way down to the 660.. This is when AMD really dropped the ball.

So from the 600 series forward, Nvidia (having a much stronger brand compared to their competition, and being able to deploy low-end chips to compete with AMD's high-end ones) were able to do the smart thing, which is make as much money as possible.

Cue the enthusiast segment, based on the chips that used to be sold in the high-end segment..

So from the 700 series to present we now have:


Gx100/200/110 - Enthusiast. $$
Gx104/204 - High-end. The 780 was the exception here.
Gx104/204 cut - Mid-range.
Gx106/107/206 - Low-end.

The 106/107/206 are complete garbage, and imo do not belong in the GTX family of products (They should be the in the GT family). They are the reason why mainstream consumers have had such poor products to choose from, and also why very few ever recommend them. It's best to save up more and get what these days are called "Mid-range".. All Nvidia did was put a class of chips that do not belong in the GTX family, and added the enthusiast segment in order to make the "low-end" - "High-end" segments far more lucrative. "It's just good business"









I guess what I'm saying is damn the 600 series... and their stupid "Boost"..


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> They haven't released a 1080 ti or a 1080 based Titan have they?
> 
> And if you're going to add cards that are 9+ months away from release to your list why did you exclude all of the ones that are currently on the market right now?
> 
> 1. Titan
> 2. x80ti
> 3. x80
> 4. Titan Z
> 5. x70
> 6. 980t1
> 7. x60
> 8. 980
> 9. 970
> 10. x50
> 11. 960
> 12. 950
> 
> Where does it fall into that list?
> 
> Look, the ONLY way you can make this a "midrange" card is by both comparing it to cards that don't exist and ignoring cards that do exist, right? In otherwords, you have to be REALLY selective and do a lot of twisting facts around to make your argument work. You can't look at all of the products on the shelves and say it's midrange because it's not. You have to pick and choose what you do and don't want to include, and you play this pick and choose game because you can't admit you're wrong.


*sigh*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> True but 1180 Titan and 1080 Titan would belong to different product stacks.
> 
> How about let's just go with where the SKU *ends up being within the pertinent product stack* so it avoids all these issues.


Why are you mixing and mashing Kepler with Maxwell? When we (or at least I) say something is mid-range, I mean _within its own family_.

Although yes you're right, we're indeed making the assumption that 1080 Ti and 1080 Titan will be a thing - but why shouldn't we? Since Fermi and without fail, nVidia has pursued this big-medium-small die strategy. There's always the big daddy chip (xx0), the medium chip (xx4), and the small chip (xx6) along with a bunch of other even smaller entry level chips.

So, hopefully this will make it crystal clear: within the Pascal family, GP104 will inevitably end up being the medium die, hence "mid-range chip".


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> Aaaaaand it's gone


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487243&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-Veeralava%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=

Founders Edition now available though.

Nvidia's own FE is also available here.

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/10series/geforce-gtx-1080?ClickID=b1yfkusuqmnffsym1qkgdmvsgkgkgusdugyg


----------



## looniam

enthusiast = only if i hit the lottery

high end = a month of beans and rice

mid range = a paycheck

low end = after paying bills


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Very true. I have to give Nvidia a hand because they know how to tier and market their cards.
> Wait, looking now not sure I understand why you linked AMD cards when were talking about Nvidia cards?


Comparison purposes XD


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Very true. I have to give Nvidia a hand because they know how to tier and market their cards.


Nvidias is absolutely brilliant. What Nvidia does good :

- giving people the absolute minimum they need. GTX 680 with 2GB VRAM was barely enough so people needed to upgrade 1 year later. 384 bit bus is barely enough for high end cards. The GTX 1080 even sells well with 256 bit bus GDDR5X. Geforce GPUS do suck at DX12? No problem there are not many DX12 games around. Let your customers upgrade more often.
- figuring out pricesily what GPU they have to release when to make people buy it. Better than your last gen high end cards, but not too much. 20-30% is the perfect amount to make the loyal fanbase think about going for a GTX 1080 even from a 980 Ti or 980.
- not letting bad PR hurt you. Nvidia never apologized for 3.5GB fiasko or gameworks or gimping intetionally. They just keep silent because they know people forget.
- marketing. making big claims. pleasing the high end GPU gamer crowd, but also the blind razer fanboy who likes green LEDS.

I know my post sounds like hating on Nvidia, but in reality it is praising. Nvidia does release "good" GPUs and they are ahead of the competition, but their true strength is fooling the customers. It is as brilliant as Beats by Dr. Dre or even Apple.

If both AMD and Nvidia released basically the same GPU. Same price, Same specs, same driver, same power usage, absolutely same feature set ... etc. etc. everything the same Nvidia would still sell atleast three times as many GPUs as AMD does.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Nvidias is absolutely brilliant. What Nvidia does good :
> 
> - giving people the absolute minimum they need. GTX 680 with 2GB VRAM was barely enough so people needed to upgrade 1 year later. 384 bit bus is barely enough for high end cards. The GTX 1080 even sells well with 256 bit bus GDDR5X. Geforce GPUS do suck at DX12? No problem there are not many DX12 games around. Let your customers upgrade more often.
> - figuring out pricesily what GPU they have to release when to make people buy it. Better than your last gen high end cards, but not too much. 20-30% is the perfect amount to make the loyal fanbase think about going for a GTX 1080 even from a 980 Ti or 980.
> - not letting bad PR hurt you. Nvidia never apologized for 3.5GB fiasko or gameworks or gimping intetionally. They just keep silent because they know people forget.
> - marketing. making big claims. pleasing the high end GPU gamer crowd, but also the blind razer fanboy who likes green LEDS.
> 
> I know my post sounds like hating on Nvidia, but in reality it is praising. Nvidia does release "good" GPUs and they are ahead of the competition, but their true strength is fooling the customers. It is as brilliant as Beats by Dr. Dre or even Apple.
> 
> If both AMD and Nvidia released basically the same GPU. Same price, Same specs, same driver, same power usage, absolutely same feature set ... etc. etc. everything the same Nvidia would still sell atleast three times as many GPUs as AMD does.


Personally, I read your list as praise. Sounds like a good marketing strategy to me. Afterall, they are a business and not a public service.


----------



## degenn

4 pages of arguing over low-end/midrange/high-end....









This thread is insane.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> 4 pages of arguing over low-end/midrange/high-end....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is insane.


Enjoy your stay here at OCN


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Is the SLI HB Bridge essential?


I've run only 3DMark Fire Strike Ultra and Heaven 4.0 @ 4K and this is what I'm seeing as well - no perceptible improvement whatsoever.

Too early to judge; going to play some games and will update w/ some benchies.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> 4 pages of arguing over low-end/midrange/high-end....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is insane.


I find your comment to be upper-low-mid-range.

I kid! Yeah it's pretty crazy. And so goes the human need to put things in categories.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> 4 pages of arguing over low-end/midrange/high-end....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is insane.


^


----------



## MNiceGuy

Does anyone have insight into the STRIX coming back in stock? It seems that among the 1080s, it's a particularly rare one. Curious if any were pulled back after reviews cropped up stating high temps and fan speeds.


----------



## bigjdubb

I wish I knew.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> BTW, for anyone interested, Newegg has the EVGA 1080 SC GAMING ACX 3.0 in stock and on sale right now.


If I wasn't about to get on a plane I would have bought it and cancelled my memory express order. They're soft quoting me 4-6 weeks for my order to ship...and I placed the order 2 weeks ago...6-8 weeks is completely unacceptable for an order like this to be shipped. And that's just shipped, not delivered...2 freaking months!


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> If I wasn't about to get on a plane I would have bought it and cancelled my memory express order. They're soft quoting me 4-6 weeks for my order to ship...and I placed the order 2 weeks ago...6-8 weeks is completely unacceptable for an order like this to be shipped. And that's just shipped, not delivered...2 freaking months!


https://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/gtx1080/

Keep watch of that. They update every 5 minutes.

Amazon now taking preorders for Asus Turbo 1080 - $609.99. Only $10 above that fabled $599 MSRP.

Newegg has the Asus 1080 FE in stock.

Newegg taking preorders for the PNY 1080 FE.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I've run only 3DMark Fire Strike Ultra and Heaven 4.0 @ 4K and this is what I'm seeing as well - no perceptible improvement whatsoever.
> 
> Too early to judge; going to play some games and will update w/ some benchies.


You're benchmarks aren't telling the whole story. Check the frame times.



The HB bridge has overall lower frame times and far more consistent frame times. There isn't the drastic jumps up and down like there is with the old bridge. So while your average frame rate may not be much difference you'll get significantly less stuttering.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> Does anyone have insight into the STRIX coming back in stock? It seems that among the 1080s, it's a particularly rare one. Curious if any were pulled back after reviews cropped up stating high temps and fan speeds.


It was just in stock 5 minutes ago at newegg for a few minutes. Asus FE still in stock.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I've run only 3DMark Fire Strike Ultra and Heaven 4.0 @ 4K and this is what I'm seeing as well - no perceptible improvement whatsoever.
> 
> Too early to judge; going to play some games and will update w/ some benchies.
> 
> 
> 
> You're benchmarks aren't telling the whole story. Check the frame times.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HB bridge has overall lower frame times and far more consistent frame times. There isn't the drastic jumps up and down like there is with the old bridge. So while your average frame rate may not be much difference you'll get significantly less stuttering.
Click to expand...

ofcourse it will be exaggerated at that resolution:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080_SLI/23.html
Quote:


> A single frame at 4K resolution is 32 MB (3840x2160x4 bytes per pixel). At 30 frames per second, that's 960 MB, which is just shy of the 1 GB/s bandwidth classic SLI provides. This means that SLI HB provides no benefit until you exceed that limit, which happens at higher resolutions, like 5K or [email protected] However, even when bandwidth is exceeded, you will not run at reduced framerates; rather, you will see stuttering on the monitor: the second GPU sends its frame over the SLI bus, but it will arrive too late to be sent to the monitor because of bandwidth limitations - it has to wait its turn, which is two refreshes, which causes the frames to be displayed in the wrong order, something you see as stuttering.


----------



## magnek

A single frame is ~15MB (14.7456 MB to be exact) at 1440p. So with a SLI bandwidth of 1GB/s, that means it gets saturated at just 66 FPS. Yikes









Well I'm glad I didn't go 980 Ti SLI to try and push 100 FPS @ 1440p then, would've been a massive waste of time and good money.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> A single frame is ~15MB (14.7456 MB to be exact) at 1440p. So with a SLI bandwidth of 1GB/s, that means it gets saturated at just 66 FPS. Yikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm glad I didn't go 980 Ti SLI to try and push 100 FPS @ 1440p then, would've been a massive waste of time and good money.


Only half of the frames need to be send, right? So that's 122 FPS - assuming uncompressed data.

EDIT: Never mind.. they'll need to get that within the frame time.. that'll be even less FPS because the picture need compute & drawing before able to send it.


----------



## BillOhio

I'm a fan of the G1. Orange accents wouldn't be my first choice but they'll be unseen in my case. I hope that there's a Ti version that's very similar. The performance seems to be on point and I like the understated looks and the branded backplate would jive with my Gigabyte MoBo.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

For me personally frame times are the absolute most overblown and overhyped statistic out there. If a game is running at 60+ FPS it doesn't matter what the frame times are it will look good to me. I get that some people are sensitive to stutter but I am not at all. Its just like when everybody was ragging the 7970 CF for supposed horrible frame times, meanwhile I was happily gaming with my pair wondering what all this crap about frame times was. Of course I can happily game at 30 FPS avg as well so that may explain it. I've always just chalked it up to people being elitist and making silly statements like "My eyes will begin to bleed if I don't have a steady 150 FPS at all times". Even with VR I don't need anywhere near the hyped 90 FPS to enjoy it...


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> For me personally frame times are the absolute most overblown and overhyped statistic out there. If a game is running at 60+ FPS it doesn't matter what the frame times are it will look good to me. I get that some people are sensitive to stutter but I am not at all. Its just like when everybody was ragging the 7970 CF for supposed horrible frame times, meanwhile I was happily gaming with my pair wondering what all this crap about frame times was. Of course I can happily game at 30 FPS avg as well so that may explain it. I've always just chalked it up to people being elitist and making silly statements like "My eyes will begin to bleed if I don't have a steady 150 FPS at all times". Even with VR I don't need anywhere near the hyped 90 FPS to enjoy it...


I know people who are perfectly happy driving around a Smart Car.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> A single frame is ~15MB (14.7456 MB to be exact) at 1440p. So with a SLI bandwidth of 1GB/s, that means it gets saturated at just 66 FPS. Yikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm glad I didn't go 980 Ti SLI to try and push 100 FPS @ 1440p then, would've been a massive waste of time and good money.


But doesn't alot of that go through the PCIe slots? I thought the bridges just aided the load but did not do the majority of the communication? Why even worry about 8x vs. 16x if everything is done through the bridge... right?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> But doesn't alot of that go through the PCIe slots? I thought the bridges just aided the load but did not do the majority of the communication? Why even worry about 8x vs. 16x if everything is done through the bridge... right?


It's potential additional bandwidth. At 16x 3.0 you have 16GB/s, where's with 8x 3.0 you have 8GB/s. The dual connection sli bridges theoretically add 2GB/s (although there's no official confirmation). That's a decent amount of additional data transfer bandwidth, especially for folks who are running in 8x 3.0 sli.

Unfortunately nvidia has been incredibly vague about what's transferred over the sli bridge, so we will never know for sure. Although the suspicion is that it's just used for frame syncing.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> A single frame is ~15MB (14.7456 MB to be exact) at 1440p. So with a SLI bandwidth of 1GB/s, that means it gets saturated at just 66 FPS. Yikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm glad I didn't go 980 Ti SLI to try and push 100 FPS @ 1440p then, would've been a massive waste of time and good money.


ha ha what ?


----------



## magnek

Look at looniam's post immediately above mine.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kielon*
> 
> I feel sorry for those slapped to the face customers who can buy TitanX-like performance for like 1/3 of its price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, if u don't like the price just don't buy it...its just pointless to post it over and over again.


They love being slapped and keep coming back for more. Hence no stock available as they sell out in seconds. At most maybe last 3-5 minutes. Nvidia is probably kicking themselves for not making the card $799 instead. Oh wait! The 1080 Ti will most likely be $799-$899

Same customers will be right back unloading their 1080's for the Ti. The money grab is incredible and all the sheeple fall for it. More money then sense.







I on the other hand will be riding out my 1080 until the next gen hits with a all new card.


----------



## Eorzean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> They love being slapped and keep coming back for more. Hence no stock available as they sell out in seconds. At most maybe last 3-5 minutes. Nvidia is probably kicking themselves for not making the card $799 instead. Oh wait! The 1080 Ti will most likely be $799-$899


They have PC gamers who want to play on anything above 1080p by the balls right now and know it.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eorzean*
> 
> They have PC gamers who want to play on anything above 1080p by the balls right now and know it.


This is true but I'd be happy enough on 1440p with a 390X/980/480 myself.


----------



## StarGazerLeon

Need a wee bit of input from you lot. I have my eyes on a GTX 1070 Gaming X and GTX 1080 Gaming X. I play at 1080p/120Hz and I will be upgrading from an OG Kepler GTX Titan. What do you guys recommend? I'm way more comfortable with the price of the 1070, but I'm willing to fork over the extra 150-200 for the 1080 if it gets me significantly closer to that 120Hz target.

Rest of specs are in my sig rig. I don't think the rest of my system will hold back a 1080 too much,; even in CPU heavy games.

What do you reckon, guys?


----------



## ChevChelios

for 1080p/120Hz go 1070


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> Need a wee bit of input from you lot. I have my eyes on a GTX 1070 Gaming X and GTX 1080 Gaming X. I play at 1080p/120Hz and I will be upgrading from an OG Kepler GTX Titan. What do you guys recommend? I'm way more comfortable with the price of the 1070, but I'm willing to fork over the extra 150-200 for the 1080 if it gets me significantly closer to that 120Hz target.
> 
> Rest of specs are in my sig rig. I don't think the rest of my system will hold back a 1080 too much,; even in CPU heavy games.
> 
> What do you reckon, guys?


What games are you playing? GTX 1070 should handle any game at 1080p with ease. However, based on the assumption you forked out the cash for the OG Titan and kept it this long, why not go for the GTX 1080 and hold onto it for just as long for the sake of longevity? That or wait like everyone else for a Ti or next gen Titan.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> Need a wee bit of input from you lot. I have my eyes on a GTX 1070 Gaming X and GTX 1080 Gaming X. I play at 1080p/120Hz and I will be upgrading from an OG Kepler GTX Titan. What do you guys recommend? I'm way more comfortable with the price of the 1070, but I'm willing to fork over the extra 150-200 for the 1080 if it gets me significantly closer to that 120Hz target.
> 
> Rest of specs are in my sig rig. I don't think the rest of my system will hold back a 1080 too much,; even in CPU heavy games.
> 
> What do you reckon, guys?


i reckon with the RX 480s right around the corner (29th?) you might want to hang on for just over a week. it won't match OC to OC of a 1070 but the price might be meaningful for you.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i reckon with the RX 480s right around the corner (29th?) you might want to hang on for just over a week. it won't match OC to OC of a 1070 but the price might be meaningful for you.


Is there any solid benchmarks leaked yet? Something besides synthetics? (Ashes of Singularity is a synthetic as far as I'm concerned, too)


----------



## ChevChelios

if he is willing to pay for a 1080 if it gets him closer to 120 fps then I dont think 480 will suit him, it will fall far short of 120 fps in a lot of games 1080p, having 390X/980 level performance

1070 is the sweet spot


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Is there any solid benchmarks leaked yet? Something besides synthetics? (Ashes of Singularity is a synthetic as far as I'm concerned, too)


ummm.... no.

AotS is the best representative of a DX12 game we have so far.


----------



## ChevChelios

async heavy =/= all of DX12


----------



## EightDee8D

5-10% =/= Async heavy


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> ummm.... no.
> 
> AotS is the best representative of a DX12 game we have so far.


I call it synthetic because I don't know anyone who actually plays it. Not to say that people don't, but as far as I'm concerned, a game that you use for a benchmark? Synthetic. A game that by nature is CPU heavy and doesn't scale consistently....yeah...


----------



## VESPA5

Well, it's a good thing my local electronics store had a 14-day return policy. This was definitely not worth the 'upgrade' from a 980Ti I was looking for. It was tough to part with it but at the same time, $700 for maybe 7+ more fps than what my 980Ti can already dish out doesn't seem logical. I dunno if anybody experienced the same thing, but I saw little to NO difference in performance at 4K playing Rise of the Tomb Raider with my 980Ti and 1080 FE (maybe 3-4 fps difference?). In fact, my 1080 was blaring the fan at full blast and I couldn't understand why this card was getting hot quicker at half the power that my 980Ti draws (and that's after the latest driver update). I never learn my lesson which is this: "It's probably not a good thing to pay premium price for a reference card."


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Well, it's a good thing my local electronics store had a 14-day return policy. This was definitely not worth the 'upgrade' from a 980Ti I was looking for. It was tough to part with it but at the same time, $700 for maybe 7+ more fps than what my 980Ti can already dish out doesn't seem logical. I dunno if anybody experienced the same thing, but I saw little to NO difference in performance at 4K playing Rise of the Tomb Raider with my 980Ti and 1080 FE (maybe 3-4 fps difference?). In fact, my 1080 was blaring the fan at full blast and I couldn't understand why this card was getting hot quicker at half the power that my 980Ti draws (and that's after the latest driver update). I never learn my lesson which is this: "It's probably not a good thing to pay premium price for a reference card."


I also had some time with a 980 Ti prior to my 1080 and I agree the difference in performance isn't going to blow you out of your chair. I didn't see much of a gain in Arkham Knight (a game notorious for optimization troubles) but I did see a nice, noticeable boost in Doom. With the latter, I was able to maintain approximately the same frame rate after raising the graphics settings from high to ultra.

If your FE was getting to 100% fan then you either have bad airflow in your case, high ambient temperatures, a defective card, or some combination thereof. The out of the box fan profile of an FE is quite conservative which is why they reach the 81*C threshold and begin to throttle. Even with a more aggressive fan profile I would call the fan audible but not loud.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Well, it's a good thing my local electronics store had a 14-day return policy. This was definitely not worth the 'upgrade' from a 980Ti I was looking for. It was tough to part with it but at the same time, $700 for maybe 7+ more fps than what my 980Ti can already dish out doesn't seem logical. I dunno if anybody experienced the same thing, but I saw little to NO difference in performance at 4K playing Rise of the Tomb Raider with my 980Ti and 1080 FE (maybe 3-4 fps difference?). In fact, my 1080 was blaring the fan at full blast and I couldn't understand why this card was getting hot quicker at half the power that my 980Ti draws (and that's after the latest driver update). I never learn my lesson which is this: "It's probably not a good thing to pay premium price for a reference card."


maybe you should have gotten an AIB 1080 with a good quiet cooler ?

the card would also be more stable then, keeping a consistent ~2050+ boost with a 11000 memory, which would give up to 20% increase over an average OCed 980Ti

but yeah its still not that much


----------



## VESPA5

The airflow in my case is fine. I've never had any of my previous cards (780Ti, 970, 980 and now 980Ti) go outrageously hot. It also helps that my 980Ti SC has the custom AIO cooler from EVGA slapped onto it so it never goes beyond 60C. I will say that I've never had a great experience with reference cards (with an exception of my EVGA 980Ti SC where I slapped on the cooler). The OC potential is lacking (from my past experience) and 3rd parties always come up with more efficient cooling and custom boards that are more OC-friendly. It just wasn't for me. As for 20% increase, that's a 'meh' upgrade. I did however see a noticeable upgrade going from 980 to 980Ti though.


----------



## ChevChelios

we already knew its a ~20% increase of OCed 1080 over OCed 980Ti since the first benches came out in May .. the fact that 980Ti OCes so well and 1080 can still beat it is pretty great to me

and obviously a reference cooler is going to be much worse then a custom one unless you really need a blower cooler

from a 80Ti the only large upgrade is always to the next X80Ti


----------



## danimanfx

Early, 2015 --- I bought my brand new Palit Jetstream gtx 980 and I payed *548 $* for it (not in US). A reference card from Palit, was priced at that time around *575 $* (price during hype).

Now, 2016 --- Zotac GTX 1080 AMP! Edition is priced at *830 $* (same country, same store). A "founders" Palit is priced at *782 $ *(price during hype). And these are the cheapest prices (most are 900 ish $). That FE crap nvidia pulled, was genius. Milking Perfected!


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Well, it's a good thing my local electronics store had a 14-day return policy. This was definitely not worth the 'upgrade' from a 980Ti I was looking for. It was tough to part with it but at the same time, $700 for maybe 7+ more fps than what my 980Ti can already dish out doesn't seem logical. I dunno if anybody experienced the same thing, but I saw little to NO difference in performance at 4K playing Rise of the Tomb Raider with my 980Ti and 1080 FE (maybe 3-4 fps difference?). In fact, my 1080 was blaring the fan at full blast and I couldn't understand why this card was getting hot quicker at half the power that my 980Ti draws (and that's after the latest driver update). I never learn my lesson which is this: "It's probably not a good thing to pay premium price for a reference card."


it happens.

Sadly the GTX 1080 FE was "tuned" for first impressions and reviews. Sadly at the cost of the consumer.

It's a good thing you can still return it


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> from a 80Ti the only large upgrade is always to the next X80Ti


I went from a 980 to a 980Ti and saw a huge performance boost. It was basically going from a 980 to a card that had near Titan X performance. I thought that gap would be similar when going from 980Ti to 1080. We shall see. Alls I know is that I was so amped about getting a 980 that when I finally got one, BLAM, the 980Ti was released. I don't want to fall into that trap again with Nvidia's 1080 marketing gimmicks.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> I went from a 980 to a 980Ti and saw a huge performance boost. It was basically going from a 980 to a card that had near Titan X performance. *I thought that gap would be similar* when going from 980Ti to 1080. We shall see.


I dont know why you would even think that, there is nothing that says they have to be the same

you could have read some 1080 reviews to find out the performance deltas and spare yourself having to buy and return the FE

the increase from 1080 to 1080Ti is going to be at least 30% though, you can count on that

Quote:


> Alls I know is that I was so amped about getting a 980 that when I finally got one, BLAM, the 980Ti was released.


more powerful cards come out all the time, nothing ever stays at the top for long

getting upset about that is pointless


----------



## pez

What temperature are you getting that's so outrageously hot?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> you could have read some 1080 reviews to find out the performance deltas and spare yourself having to buy and return the FE


Well, to be fair, I did read the reviews and just like the reviews for the 980Ti when they came out, most of them were more colorful than they were claiming. Each person's rig is different and what may seem like bells and whistles to one person's rig might actually run poorly on another person's rig. So, I had the "don't knock it till you try it approach." Also, since the 980Ti was the next iteration above the 980, I figured the 1080 was the next iteration above the 980Ti. First world problems, I know. At least I got my hands on one and I could let all the "what ifs" in my head lay to rest till the 1080Ti or some other overpriced Suckers' Edition comes out









And thanks for assuming I was "getting upset" about it. As a consumer, you have the right to try it and then return it if you don't like it. That's just exercising your options as a consumer, it's not "getting upset"


----------



## zealord

peace of mind is important.

I wouldn't be able to game at peace knowing I bought a 700$/€ GTX 1080 only to realize it is far away from being worth the money with several flaws


----------



## ChevChelios

how do you guys even sleep at night ?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> how do you guys even sleep at night ?


Who knows. Seems if you want actual content and posting about the 1080, you're better off in the Owner's Thread. Most everyone here saying bad stuff about it are people that aren't going to buy one and want to argue with those of us going to buy one or already have one about why it's 'flawed'. Over a week now and I've yet to find any of these so-called flaws.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Who knows. Seems if you want actual content and posting about the 1080, you're better off in the Owner's Thread. Most everyone here saying bad stuff about it are people that aren't going to buy one and want to argue with those of us going to buy one or already have one about why it's 'flawed'. Over a week now and I've yet to find any of these so-called flaws.


I am just teasing Chevy a bit. He knows what people think of him









The GTX 1080 is a fine card (besides the price).


----------



## bigjdubb

The only flaw I can really see is the pricing, pricing is one of those "it is what it is" kind of things for me though.

Well I guess the other flaw is the card's in stock status.


----------



## pez

But that's nothing that's a part of the actual card....so....ok







.

If you're not going to pay that for it, sure, but these endless arguments about it being overpriced are tiring and just crowding the thread. I paid full price for a GTX780 when they were still relatively new. Only for a 6GB model to be released. And then a Ti. The Asus 'Turbo', EVGAs HSF AIB, and MSIs HSF AIB are all $620 or less. Sure that's not MSRP, but considering its' actual performance gain over the GTX 980 (non-Ti), it's a big leap. Whether or not it's worth it to you is one thing, but expecting to upgrade from a Ti to non-Ti next gen card that's not a TItan and expect some holy grail of a performance bump is just silly.


----------



## DIYDeath

Biting the bullet and getting a flounders edition, I'm not waiting another 6 weeks and Memory Express agreed to price match Newegg, they told me normally they wouldn't, didn't argue their reasoning even though they were in stock and so was newegg...but they beat newegg's pricing by $5...so overall, even though I'm not getting exactly what I wanted I'm relatively happy with the outcome.

So I should have the 1080 in a week. Yay!

And before people lol @ me for getting the flounders edition, I'm just going to set the fan manually to bypass thermal throttling, I don't care if its loud.


----------



## VESPA5

Lol. This is how I 'sleep' while working from home after playing 1 too many rounds of BF4 all night.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Biting the bullet and getting a flounders edition, I'm not waiting another 6 weeks and Memory Express agreed to price match Newegg, they told me normally they wouldn't, didn't argue their reasoning even though they were in stock and so was newegg...but they beat newegg's pricing by $5...so overall, even though I'm not getting exactly what I wanted I'm relatively happy with the outcome.
> 
> So I should have the 1080 in a week. Yay!
> 
> And before people lol @ me for getting the flounders edition, I'm just going to set the fan manually to bypass thermal throttling, I don't care if its loud.


What card are you upgrading from?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Lol. This is how I 'sleep' while working from home after playing 1 too many rounds of BF4 all night.
> What card are you upgrading from?


Titan Black. I skipped Maxwell so this is gonna be a nice upgrade. So essentially I'm going from a 980 stock performance to the 1080 performance. xD


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I am just teasing Chevy a bit. He knows what people think of him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GTX 1080 is a fine card (besides the price).


He isn't worse than the AMD fanbois that plague this forum. It's as if they were religious fanatics, and that's why it's kinda fun trolling them to some extent.


----------



## ChevChelios

having fun is the most important thing


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> He isn't worse than the AMD fanbois that plague this forum. It's as if they were religious fanatics, and that's why it's kinda fun trolling them to some extent.


Ditto with the nVidia fanbois.


----------



## Klocek001

nvidia= what matters is putting out a card that competition can't touch as of here and now. 780ti-980-980ti-1080 are examples.
amd=what matters is creating architecture that's gonna be relevant for longer while optimizing your cards over the course of time

while this second option sounds great, people with disposable cash (such as myself) prefer to go with a nvidia card and upgrade more often. and because a graphics card is a graphics card, not a car, spending a few hundred every 12 months isn't that big of deal really.


----------



## toncij

Has anyone here actually been happy moving from TitanX to 1080 or we don't even have such people? Because, I've tried and really, really tried hard and can't see any difference.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Has anyone here actually been happy moving from TitanX to 1080 or we don't even have such people? Because, I've tried and really, really tried hard and can't see any difference.


I talked to a guy who moved from TX SLI to 1080 SLI and gained 6 fps in 4K
not a big gap by any standards


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> nvidia= what matters is putting out a card that competition can't touch as of here and now. 780ti-980-980ti-1080 are examples.
> amd=what matters is creating architecture that's gonna be relevant for longer while optimizing your cards over the course of time
> 
> while this second option sounds great, people with disposable cash (such as myself) prefer to go with a nvidia card and upgrade more often. and because a graphics card is a graphics card, not a car, *spending a few hundred every 12 months isn't that big of deal really.*


But to get those "competition can't touch" cards you have to spend at least $500+ (probably closer to $600+ now). And as long as you're not looking at those "competition can't touch" cards, AMD still has a very compelling lineup.

Also I think AMD did what they did because they don't have much a choice. Their limited budget means they have to play the long game.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> But to get those "competition can't touch" cards you have to spend at least $500+ (probably closer to $600+ now).


I probably would not go over that $650 but I've been extremely satisfied with 980 and 980Ti.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Has anyone here actually been happy moving from TitanX to 1080 or we don't even have such people? Because, I've tried and really, really tried hard and can't see any difference.


I did.. well 2x TX to a single 1080. Just posted this in the review thread, max both under water.

Quote:


> My old TX, 1500/8000, 5163 graphics, http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8457511
> 
> 1080, 5933 graphics, http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8897015
> 
> 14.91%
> 
> 1080, new drivers... no bios tweaks.....


----------



## theturbofd

I really want the EVGA SC ACX 3.0 but i don't overclock at all so would a founders edition be good enough? I mainly get the acx for the cooling.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> I really want the EVGA SC ACX 3.0 but i don't overclock at all so would a founders edition be good enough? I mainly get the acx for the cooling.


FE is loud at load, and more expensive, unless you need a blower style of cooler...I don't see a reason for it


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Has anyone here actually been happy moving from TitanX to 1080 or we don't even have such people? Because, I've tried and really, really tried hard and can't see any difference.


I swapped out two water cooled Titan X and two air cooled 980Ti Lightnings. Gained about a 10% performance. More of a sidegrade than anything. I primarily did it for the DP 1.4 ports, and for the HB SLI bridge.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> I really want the EVGA SC ACX 3.0 but i don't overclock at all so would a founders edition be good enough? I mainly get the acx for the cooling.


If cooling noise is a priority then absolutely wait for an aftermarket design. I haven't seen an ACX card in person yet but I can tell you my Gaming X is silent even at full load. It's not that the FE sounds like a hair dryer, it's just noticeably louder than the aftermarket stuff. Being as many of the aftermarket cards are cheaper it's really only a matter of whether you can wait or not.


----------



## VESPA5

These "Founders' Edition" cards are getting as shady as "Season Passes" or "Pre-Order Bonuses" for the games we play them on. If Nvidia plays their cards right, they'll be pulling off the extra $100 'premium' for "Early Access" to these reference cards regularly each time a new model comes out (meanwhile, optimization for some PC ports continue to be a toss up where your beasted out GPU crawls to its knees) . *sigh* - if you've got the money and you're cool with it, to reach his/her own I guess.


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> These "Founders' Edition" cards are getting as shady as "Season Passes" or "Pre-Order Bonuses" for the games we play them on. If Nvidia plays their cards right, they'll be pulling off the extra $100 'premium' for "Early Access" to these reference cards. *sigh* - if you've got the money and you're cool with it, to reach his/her own I guess.


If I take 3 hours out of my check, that's 100 bucks. To me getting it week earlier and enjoying it is worth it.
Hence why I have one, and when in stock a second one when I pick up a samsung 4k tv.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> *If I take 3 hours out of my check, that's 100 bucks.* To me getting it week earlier and enjoying it is worth it.
> Hence why I have one, and when in stock a second one when I pick up a samsung 4k tv.


Before or after payroll taxes?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I swapped out two water cooled Titan X and two air cooled 980Ti Lightnings. Gained about a 10% performance. More of a sidegrade than anything. I primarily did it for the DP 1.4 ports, and for the HB SLI bridge.


Well, DP1.4 makes me happy panda too, but there are no displays yet... I guess for that reason I can do it when a display gets out (I hope for 34" 144Hz native or high-ppi 34"). By the time that happens, I'll probably be choosing new Titans too.









ALl tests I did and friends did show negligible gains compared to TitanX. 980Tis yes, there is 20-25%, but TXes show much better results in comparison.


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Before or after payroll taxes?


before, after taxes looking towards 4-5 hours







.

I make about $33 an hour as a network security analyst.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> If I take 3 hours out of my check, that's 100 bucks. To me getting it week earlier and enjoying it is worth it.
> Hence why I have one, and when in stock a second one when I pick up a samsung 4k tv.


Hell yeah, getting the curved? I got one and I'm never going back to one of those midget monitors ever again.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> These "Founders' Edition" cards are getting as shady as "Season Passes" or "Pre-Order Bonuses" for the games we play them on. If Nvidia plays their cards right, they'll be pulling off the extra $100 'premium' for "Early Access" to these reference cards regularly each time a new model comes out (meanwhile, optimization for some PC ports continue to be a toss up where your beasted out GPU crawls to its knees) . *sigh* - if you've got the money and you're cool with it, to reach his/her own I guess.


In my case, it was more a lack of GPU due to the 1080 being a paper launch and my selling my previous GPU. I'm not overly happy with nvidia right now...might switch to amd next time I upgrade thanks to nvidia being shady with the pascal launch. DX12 is supposedly great for crossfire which in theory will make amd more attractive. We shall see what the future holds.


----------



## jprovido

i've pre ordered the evga ftw dunno how long now. b&h promised me they will ship it on the 26th (twas on the 16th when I preordered) if it gets delayed again I might buy a founders edition too


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i reckon with the RX 480s right around the corner (29th?) you might want to hang on for just over a week. it won't match OC to OC of a 1070 but the price might be meaningful for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any solid benchmarks leaked yet? Something besides synthetics? (Ashes of Singularity is a synthetic as far as I'm concerned, too)
Click to expand...

nope. but i am not trying to infer the performance would be same/better; i am wondering if performance is close enough *with a $230 price tag(8gb)*, nvidia might adjust the price of the 1070.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> i've pre ordered the evga ftw dunno how long now. b&h promised me they will ship it on the 26th (twas on the 16th when I preordered) if it gets delayed again I might buy a founders edition too


On the plus side, as long as you don't mind the extra noise there's practically no difference between the FE and the AiB cards in terms of performance as long as you manually set the fan to 80%. The extra $$$ hurts...but I guess in your position that's not really a huge factor given the FTW is nearly the same price anyhow.

Memory Express still has the ASUS FE 1080 in stock if people are getting antsy. $10 shipping Canada wide.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> On the plus side, as long as you don't mind the extra noise there's practically no difference between the FE and the AiB cards in terms of performance as long as you manually set the fan to 80%. The extra $$$ hurts...but I guess in your position that's not really a huge factor given the FTW is nearly the same price anyhow.
> 
> Memory Express still has the ASUS FE 1080 in stock if people are getting antsy. $10 shipping Canada wide.


overclocking headroom is pretty much the same too which was dissapointing. I hope b&h ships it as promised. when I used their live chat service they told me they're expecting the cards on the 26th and will ship preorders asap


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> overclocking headroom is pretty much the same too which was dissapointing. I hope b&h ships it as promised. when I used their live chat service they told me they're expecting the cards on the 26th and will ship preorders asap


That in a nutshell is why I don't overly mind getting the FE, I'm getting the same performance as everyone else.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> That in a nutshell is why I don't overly mind getting the FE, I'm getting the same performance as everyone else.


the irony is out of all the reviews I've found online the FTW card actually overclocks worse than most FE cards. If i get a 2100 oc on mine I'll be really happy


----------



## sherlock

Just grabbed a FTW off newegg ( they just got some stocks in from EVGA, but out of stocks now, maybe more coming) since /r/nvidia is full off QC fail on my incoming Gigabyte 1080 Xtreme Gaming(users do claim it goes 2088 out of box and <70C). Might want to keep an eye on newegg for new stocks this week or next.

https://twitter.com/EVGA_JacobF/status/745761936118145024
https://twitter.com/EVGA_JacobF/status/745666834876239872

So I think I will be able to compare the two cards and decide which one to keep, pretty sure I can ebay or RMA(if QC problem with 1080 Xtreme Gaming applies to mine) away the other card without issue in this market.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> That in a nutshell is why I don't overly mind getting the FE, I'm getting the same performance as everyone else.


Other than getting in earlier, why not save yourself $80 and buy the EVGA 1080 ACX 3.0 card: same PCB, better cooler - for $619. (only issue perhaps that the better binned chips are being taken away)


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> Other than getting in earlier, why not save yourself $80 and buy the EVGA 1080 ACX 3.0 card: same PCB, better cooler - for $619. (only issue perhaps that the better binned chips are being taken away)


Getting in earlier is the whole point of 1080 FE, ACX 3.0 is still OOS and EVGA decided to give everyone who decided to step-up to it a SC instead because no new stock for it is coming anytime soon. People with FE have the FE, people who are waiting for ACX are running on iGPs


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> Other than getting in earlier, why not save yourself $80 and buy the EVGA 1080 ACX 3.0 card: same PCB, better cooler - for $619. (only issue perhaps that the better binned chips are being taken away)


Because I don't have a GPU currently after selling my Titan Black and the back order for the ACX 3.0 is 6-8 weeks. That was the card I initially purchased...but I cannot go that long without a home computer, I have important things I do on it other than gaming and don't have an onboard GPU to tide me over until then.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Because I don't have a GPU currently after selling my Titan Black and the back order for the ACX 3.0 is 6-8 weeks. That was the card I initially purchased...but I cannot go that long without a home computer, I have important things I do on it other than gaming and don't have an onboard GPU to tide me over until then.


Why not buy $10-20 GPU from Ebay (used) to hold that time over.

I bought a 7 dollar GPU that I am using until I find the right card to buy.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> Why not buy $10-20 GPU from Ebay (used) to hold that time over.
> 
> I bought a 7 dollar GPU that I am using until I find the right card to buy.


I'd rather not waste money on some crappy GPU. All my computer component part money for the year went into my 1080 purchase. I even had to sell my Titan Black before I purchased the 1080 just to afford it without killing things like food money and whatnot. If I had known the 3-4 week wait would double I would have gone with NCIX and would have my ACX 3.0 in 1-2 weeks from today but they were gouging hard and wouldn't price match so I went with Memory Express...who keeps taking orders with a massive back order list for the ACX 3.0


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> I'd rather not waste money on some crappy GPU. All my computer component part money for the year went into my 1080 purchase. I even had to sell my Titan Black before I purchased the 1080 just to afford it without killing things like food money and whatnot. If I had known the 3-4 week wait would double I would have gone with NCIX and would have my ACX 3.0 in 1-2 weeks from today but they were gouging hard and wouldn't price match so I went with Memory Express...who keeps taking orders with a massive back order list for the ACX 3.0


People who want money.


----------



## DIYDeath

It's too bad, really. I WANTED to buy EVGA but had to go ASUS. Kind of disappointed in EVGA stock being so abysmally low.


----------



## chronicfx

Just ordered two straight from nvidia... Now how to get a bridge...


----------



## magnek

Go to Brooklyn


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Who knows. Seems if you want actual content and posting about the 1080, you're better off in the Owner's Thread. Most everyone here saying bad stuff about it are people that aren't going to buy one and want to argue with those of us going to buy one or already have one about why it's 'flawed'. Over a week now and I've yet to find any of these so-called flaws.


If you love your new card and its perfect in every way for you why do you care what anybody else says about it? Do you need validation of your purchase from others? Well OK, here goes: You bought yourself the fastest single GPU card ever made to date. Congrats!

That doesn't change the fact that even at that performance some of us find the 1080 underwhelming compared to what Nvidia COULD have released if they decided to make the BEST video card they possibly could, rather than releasing something that was just good enough and then charging a $150 premium for it. Its a great card but it ain't beyond criticism...


----------



## MNiceGuy

Today marks the first time that I'm aware of where a GTX 1080 came into stock and did not sell out within minutes on Newegg. As I write this, there's a Zotac Founder's Edition available and it's been that way for at least a few hours. There are also FE's still available, after a number of hours, from the Nvidia Store.

I've also been glancing at comments on nowinstock.net. It seems like those folks, who I believe to represent a broader spectrum of potential 1080 buyers than us OCN nerds, are starting to pass up the FE cards in hopes of an AIB. I find it interesting that despite major shortages, those that desperately want a 1080 are starting to turn their nose up at the FE.


----------



## magnek

As they should. The FE is nothing more than a shameless cash grab, and people are finally starting to clue in to that.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Still rolling along just fine with OG Titans. 3 years and counting with still plenty of life left in them.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> nope. but i am not trying to infer the performance would be same/better; i am wondering if performance is close enough *with a $230 price tag(8gb)*, nvidia might adjust the price of the 1070.


Ah, I see. I'm curious as well. I was going to hold out for one for my second build, but decided to eat the cost of a 1070 FE so that it will relevant for that particular system/build for many years.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> If you love your new card and its perfect in every way for you why do you care what anybody else says about it? Do you need validation of your purchase from others? Well OK, here goes: You bought yourself the fastest single GPU card ever made to date. Congrats!
> 
> That doesn't change the fact that even at that performance some of us find the 1080 underwhelming compared to what Nvidia COULD have released if they decided to make the BEST video card they possibly could, rather than releasing something that was just good enough and then charging a $150 premium for it. Its a great card but it ain't beyond criticism...


Actually you're the main one in the thread talking about the card(s) you have and why you don't need a 1080...continuously...if anyone is searching for validation, it appears to be you.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Still rolling along just fine with OG Titans. 3 years and counting with still plenty of life left in them.


but what does that have to do with gtx 1080 reviews?


----------



## ChevChelios

like I said before my local shops have plenty of 1080 FE (at least they are listed)

but AIB 1080 are virtually non-existent except 1 or 2 listings of Palit

so yeah FEs arent exactly getting sold out here (but Nvidia probably made more then enough from what they did sell already), but the custom 1080s are a totally different story

as it should be, tbh I dont even remember the last time I bought a reference card of anything


----------



## toncij

FE is great for watercooling - you can even fit brackets for 980Ti and TitanX for AIO. Also, the price for FE is usually around 730 euro here, while other models go from 760-1300.


----------



## BillOhio

I could see getting an FE and adding an AIO via a bracket like the Kraken or HG10. It seems like the cards all clock about the same so I'm not worried about 8+6 pin or phases or whatever... but it would be hard to pay a $100 premium for _Worst_ cooler.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I could see getting an FE and adding an AIO via a bracket like the Kraken or HG10. It seems like the cards all clock about the same so I'm not worried about 8+6 pin or phases or whatever... but it would be hard to pay a $100 premium for _Worst_ cooler.


But then you'd be paying the extra money for the FE, plus the cash for a disposable AIO................?


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> But then you'd be paying the extra money for the FE, plus the cash for a disposable AIO................?


Well, the AIO is reusable, no? Maybe it's the bracket that would be one and done. But, right, paying the premium for the worst cooler and then the cost of a bracket seems a bit off. I only mention it as I kind'a like the idea of a adding an AIO to a reference card but not if I have to a pay a premium to get the reference card in the first place.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Well, the AIO is reusable, no? Maybe it's the bracket that would be one and done. But, right, paying the premium for the worst cooler and then the cost of a bracket seems a bit off. I only mention it as I kind'a like the idea of a adding an AIO to a reference card but not if I have to a pay a premium to get the reference card in the first place.


Apparently Newegg has an exclusive version of the MSI Gaming X. It's called the MSI Gaming and is identical to the Gaming X except that it does not come with the factory overclocking presets. It has the same cooling system as the Gaming X but is the same price as the FE. If I was going to go the AIO route I would definitely get that MSI Gaming over the FE because it has a better heat spreader over the VRAM and a nice beefy proper heatsink over the VRM. Even with air cooling it should be significantly cooler and more quiet than an FE.

The problem is it's availability since it is a Newegg exclusive product.

And depending on how often you upgrade both the bracket and AIO can be reused. The G10 bracket fits every Nvidia based card made since the 7xx series as long as the card uses the same hole pattern for the heatsink as Nvidia reference, and the AIO can be used on any processor as long as it's still working. I already have the G10 and Kraken X41 in use on my two 770s, and will be swapping one of them over to the 1080 just as soon as I receive mine.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> If you love your new card and its perfect in every way for you why do you care what anybody else says about it? Do you need validation of your purchase from others? Well OK, here goes: You bought yourself the fastest single GPU card ever made to date. Congrats!
> 
> That doesn't change the fact that even at that performance some of us find the 1080 underwhelming compared to what Nvidia COULD have released if they decided to make the BEST video card they possibly could, rather than releasing something that was just good enough and then charging a $150 premium for it. Its a great card but it ain't beyond criticism...


Great, you find the performance underwhelming. Do you need validation for that feeling. OK, here it goes. DO NOT BUY IT THEN.

Now that we got that out of the way there is no legitimate reason for you to post in this thread anymore. The only reason for you to post this same personal opinion anymore would be to troll, and you aren't a troll, are you?

Have a nice day.


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Hell yeah, getting the curved? I got one and I'm never going back to one of those midget monitors ever again.


thinking about it! One of the 2016 ones. I'm trying to decide if I should buy it today or next week.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> Apparently Newegg has an exclusive version of the MSI Gaming X. It's called the MSI Gaming and is identical to the Gaming X except that it does not come with the factory overclocking presets. It has the same cooling system as the Gaming X but is the same price as the FE. If I was going to go the AIO route I would definitely get that MSI Gaming over the FE because it has a better heat spreader over the VRAM and a nice beefy proper heatsink over the VRM. Even with air cooling it should be significantly cooler and more quiet than an FE.
> 
> The problem is it's availability since it is a Newegg exclusive product.


The clerk at my local computer store talked me out of attempting to return my 1080 FE and suggested I overclock the sucker first. I'm able to go roughly 150+ on the GPU clock offset and get a stable overclock. Thanks to customizing my a fan curve, the temps are within comfortable bounds (at least it's nowhere near the 83C cap which I pushed to 91C). My other GPU is an EVGA 980Ti SC (while they kept the reference form factor intact) and I was thrilled when EVGA released an AIO cooler for it. I have a good feeling that EVGA will release another cooler but this time for the 1080. I only hope that the custom body that comes with it isn't a plasticky one like the cooler for the 980Ti it released. One thing is for sure, my 980Ti never seems to go past 63C despite overclocking the living hell out of it (thanks to the cooler). We shall see!


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> Apparently Newegg has an exclusive version of the MSI Gaming X. It's called the MSI Gaming and is identical to the Gaming X except that it does not come with the factory overclocking presets. It has the same cooling system as the Gaming X but is the same price as the FE. If I was going to go the AIO route I would definitely get that MSI Gaming over the FE because it has a better heat spreader over the VRAM and a nice beefy proper heatsink over the VRM. Even with air cooling it should be significantly cooler and more quiet than an FE.
> 
> The problem is it's availability since it is a Newegg exclusive product.
> 
> And depending on how often you upgrade both the bracket and AIO can be reused. The G10 bracket fits every Nvidia based card made since the 7xx series as long as the card uses the same hole pattern for the heatsink as Nvidia reference, and the AIO can be used on any processor as long as it's still working. I already have the G10 and Kraken X41 in use on my two 770s, and will be swapping one of them over to the 1080 just as soon as I receive mine.


Be careful, MSI models are quite larger than FE and won't fit.


----------



## Klocek001

just gonna leave this in here


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> just gonna leave this in here


There is still no 1080 that managed 2200mhz?


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> There is still no 1080 that managed 2200mhz?


and you find that disappointing because ?


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*


so:

(2088 - 1784) / 1784 = *17%* of OC compared to stock (if I did that math correctly)

not Maxwell level, but not bad by all means

also good to see FTW reaching 2100


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> so:
> 
> (2088 - 1784) / 1784 = *17%* of OC compared to stock (if I did that math correctly)
> 
> not Maxwell level, but not bad by all means
> 
> also good to see FTW reaching 2100


I'm more impressed with 1980MHz avg clock out of the box. Ridiculous.
another +100mhz with oc is a small step but pretty sick to see a card reach 2.1GHz with 70% fan on air (especially considering it's a dual fan solution) and stay below 70 degrees

btw after ordering GTX 1070 Gaming X (cancelled by shop due to poor supply) and GTX 1070 SLI (cancelled by me) I finally bought Palit 1080 FE, lured by the price ($580)
lol I phoned an online shop owner (same place where I got my previous MSI 980Ti with 82% asic) and complained so much about the supply that he sold me his own 1080, open box. Said he ain't using it much, just to see how it performs.
So the whole 980Ti -> 1080 FE move is gonna cost me $110 and 15 days of running igpu.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Well, the AIO is reusable, no? Maybe it's the bracket that would be one and done. But, right, paying the premium for the worst cooler and then the cost of a bracket seems a bit off. I only mention it as I kind'a like the idea of a adding an AIO to a reference card but not if I have to a pay a premium to get the reference card in the first place.


Yeah that was my thinking no point paying the premium for the FE unless it's the only one the bracket can fit on?

And I meant disposable AIO because they are kinda throwaway after several years as you can't replace the pump or anything afaik


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> thinking about it! One of the 2016 ones. I'm trying to decide if I should buy it today or next week.


That's what I'm talkin about


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I'm more impressed with 1980MHz avg clock out of the box. Ridiculous.
> another +100mhz with oc is a small step but pretty sick to see a card reach 2.1GHz with 70% fan on air (especially considering it's a dual fan solution) and stay below 70 degrees


What's ironic is I'm able to overclock the FE card higher than that and with the stock reference blower blowing at full blast (while my side panel has an intake fan blowing cold air directly on top of the GPU), I'm generally below 75C. That's not bad. Most of the 3rd party solutions factory overclock stuff fairly well and all I end up doing when I do get stuff like that is to overclock the crap out of it even more. But if you're already at 1980Mhz to begin with, that's a good reference point to start overclocking from


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> There is still no 1080 that managed 2200mhz?


Surprising isn't it? Nvida did a quick and dirty 5 min overclock with an "average card, nothing special" and managed 2100..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> so:
> 
> (2088 - 1784) / 1784 = *17%* of OC compared to stock (if I did that math correctly)
> 
> not Maxwell level, but not bad by all means
> 
> also good to see FTW reaching 2100


That overclock over it's boost is a whopping 5%.. It also can't maintain 2100, so..

I like the way he says "I'll just leave this here" like he dropped a bombshell.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> Surprising isn't it? Nvida did a quick and dirty 5 min overclock with an "average card, nothing special" and managed 2100..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That overclock over it's boost is a whopping 5%.. It also can't maintain 2100, so..
> 
> I like the way he says "I'll just leave this here" like he dropped a bombshell.


1.98GHz @48% fan out of the box still not satisfying enough for amd fanbois


----------



## MerkageTurk

It's not supporting a certain vendor

But the performance for the asking price of £650+ is crazy


----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> 1.98GHz @48% fan out of the box still not satisfying enough for amd fanbois


Frequency is meaningless, it's the oc % that counts. can't believe i have to type this on ocn.

also it has nothing to do with amd, they got trashed for 10-15% oc too.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> 1.98GHz @48% fan out of the box still not satisfying enough for amd fanbois


Lmao, always the fanboy card..

Stating facts doesn't make me a fanboy, i also never said the speeds weren't impressive. This string of posts was about Overclocking after all..









If i hurt your feeling then believe whatever math you like.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> There is still no 1080 that managed 2200mhz?


There is. GALAX allegedly gets 2.2 on air. Allegedly.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> Lmao, always the fanboy card..
> 
> Stating facts doesn't make me a fanboy, i also never said the speeds weren't impressive. This string of posts was about Overclocking after all..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i hurt your feeling then believe whatever math you like.


I'll be more inclined to agree with you when I see Vega 10 reach 2.1GHz on single 8-pin, especially considering amd got both new arch and a smaller process going on right now

lol clocks don't matter cuz that's NOT how 390X and Fury X got beat by 980 and 980Ti


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightDee8D*
> 
> Frequency is meaningless, it's the oc % that counts. can't believe i have to type this on ocn.
> 
> also it has nothing to do with amd, they got trashed for 10-15% oc too.


Exactly.. The ones who call me a fanboy now should go read the posts i made about AMD's "overclockers dream".. I dish it out evenly.

Most of the frequent members already know what type of poster Klocek001 is, i doubt it's to hard for anyone to guess what types of posts he left in the Fury X thread. But now he's quite happy to insinuate that Pascal is a good clocker..


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> That overclock over it's boost is a whopping 5%..


and the OC over stock FE is 17%

funny how you start comparing it to factory OC instead of stock









Quote:


> But now he's quite happy to insinuate that Pascal is a good clocker..


17% is not great, but not bad either .. and its better then Fury X


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I'll be more inclined to agree with you when I see Vega 10 reach 2.1GHz on single 8-pin, especially considering amd got both new arch and a smaller process going on right now
> 
> lol clocks don't matter cuz that's NOT how 390X and Fury X got beat by 980 and 980Ti


And bulldozer can reach 5ghz easily. But it's not extremely fast









Frequency alone is useless. Especially when you compare different architectures. Pascal is a high frequency architecture and GCN is a high IPC mediocre clocks architecture.


----------



## Klocek001

so instead of bumping the clocks to benefit ALL games, including DX11 ones, we should max out async compute in dx12 to benefit two games a year.

go home boys.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> so instead of bumping the clocks to benefit ALL games, including DX11 ones, we should max out async compute in dx12 to benefit two games a year.


AotS and Hitman is srs business you know


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> and the OC over stock FE is 17%
> 
> funny how you start comparing it to factory OC instead of stock


Are you really rolling your eyes because I'm comparing a FTW card's OC against the performance it has out of the box?

But your logic of comparing a FTW OC to one sample of a FE is reasonable?


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> That's what I'm talkin about


Sadly might have to go with the flat screen since I don't have the realestate for the 49" curved and they don't make a smaller one. :/

A 40" 4k seems like a perfect fit.


----------



## ChevChelios

you compare *OC to reference stock* performance, dunno if AMD boys got the memo









and you can get other samples of FE, but they'll give you the same results


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> Are you really rolling your eyes because I'm comparing a FTW card's OC against the performance it has out of the box?
> 
> But your logic of comparing a FTW OC to one sample of a FE is reasonable?


so 10% core clock oc acheieved by just reducing the temperatuire is BAD for you.
you boys are really friggin sour


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> you boys are really friggin sour


its cuz they need to wait till 2017 for Vega


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> its cuz they need to wait till 2017 for Vega


isn't vega Oct 16 ?


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> you compare *OC to reference stock* performance, dunno if AMD boys got the memo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you can get other samples of FE, but they'll give you the same results


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> so 10% core clock oc acheieved by just reducing the temperatuire is BAD for you.
> you boys are really friggin sour


...

Are you guys for real? Lol..

Who the hell measures a cards overclock percentage based on an entirely different model? That sample of the FTW gets 5% over it's factory performance... what's so difficult to understand?


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> ...
> 
> Are you guys for real? Lol..
> 
> Who the hell measures a cards overclock percentage based on an entirely different model? That sample of the FTW gets 5% over it's factory performance... what's so difficult to understand?


and FE gets from 1750 to 2100.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> isn't vega Oct 16 ?


apparently its @ 2017 for Vega

2016 is all Polaris


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> apparently its @ 2017 on AMDs roadmap
> 
> 2016 is all Polaris


means 1080 owners will have played through Watch_Dogs2, BF1, Mafia III,Mass Effect,GR:Wildlands,Dishonored 2,Deus Ex, Forza Horizon,Resident Evil VII and probably more I can't name ATM by then

but I guess if for some gaming is comparing benchmarks then it doesn't matter, they'll get their 1080 killer eventually. Just like people comparing how great of a deal is RX 480 over 980 almost 2 years later.


----------



## ChevChelios

pretty sure ME Andromeda is in 2017 and I wouldnt discount it being delayed a bit too

GR Wildlands is 2017 too

but the rest yeah

at least BF1 should support CF so they can experience it in 480 CF







(hopefuilly no issues or stutter







)


----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> means 1080 owners will have played through Watch_Dogs2, BF1, Mafia III,Mass Effect,GR:Wildlands,Dishonored 2,Deus Ex, Forza Horizon,Resident Evil VII and probably more I can't name ATM by then
> 
> but I guess if for some gaming is comparing benchmarks then it doesn't matter.


i didn't knew gaming is only possible on fastest card, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> and FE gets from 1750 to 2100.


People used to count overclock numbers compared to what out of the box performance was, not anymore.

Stock FE's get a 1900mhz boost standard, so a 2100mhz is a 10% gain compared to stock clock speed, and around a 6%-7% gain to performance. (iirc from a youtube vid I saw)


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightDee8D*
> 
> i didn't knew gaming is only possible on fastest card, thanks for letting me know.


Omg i cant play with my 980ti anymore







The minimum requirement is the fastest gpu out there.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Stock FE's get a 1900mhz boost standard,


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> just gonna leave this in here


1784 = 1900

you heard it here first


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> 1784 = 1900
> 
> you heard it here first


Well who knows I've seen reviews even state max boost speed to be 1900mhz, the clock speeds seem to be all over the place depending on game.

Anyway I guess the 480 will be an overclocker's dream if it goes from 1120mhz up to 1500mhz+

I find it confusing this open ended boost is just terrible with different games and reviews running different clockspeeds. Just hard to get clear cut numbers on what kind of gains will be had.

The picture you showed validates my post...........1885mhz max boost on the Founder's.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> means 1080 owners will have played through Watch_Dogs2, BF1, Mafia III,Mass Effect,GR:Wildlands,Dishonored 2,Deus Ex, Forza Horizon,Resident Evil VII and probably more I can't name ATM by then
> 
> but I guess if for some gaming is comparing benchmarks then it doesn't matter, they'll get their 1080 killer eventually. Just like people comparing how great of a deal is RX 480 over 980 almost 2 years later.


What does that mean? Are those titles 1080 exclusive?

The 1080 is a bit of a strange card.. It isn't powerful enough to be a true single 4K card, and it's ridiculously overkill for 1080p.. The only market i see a use for it is high-refresh displays..

None of those titles are going to cripple the 980/390, etc. People who aren't at 4K can easily wait for the real 4K cards like Vega and big Pascal, and will probably ultra all of those titles at 60fps/1080p. The 1080 is a stop gap, not the be all end all..


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Omg i cant play with my 980ti anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The minimum requirement is the fastest gpu out there.


I buy a GPU before those AAA titles I want to play and I don't think you have any grounds to question that method cause it's just good.

If I already played them on my 980Ti then I would not buy a new GPU after that just to sit idle or post benches on ocn.


----------



## Kielon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> 1.98GHz @48% fan out of the box still not satisfying enough for amd fanbois


Amd fanbois are more impressed by 2xslower RX480 which clocks up 1.36GHz with 30% smaller die size


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> It isn't powerful enough to be a true single 4K card, and it's ridiculously overkill for 1080p.


and apparently things like 1440p (both 3440x1440 & 2560x1440) and 100-165Hz refresh rates dont exist

even though they have been the sweet spot of premium gaming (for both 16:9 & 21:9) for a while now ...


----------



## Klocek001

it's underkill for 1440p 144hz but I'll take what's available ATM instead of waiting.
especially with a ton of friggin amazing stuff coming out in q3-4 16"


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> The only market i see a use for it is high-refresh displays..
> 
> ..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> and apparently things like 1440p (both 3440x1440 & 2560x1440) and 100-165Hz refresh rates dont exist
> 
> even though they have been the sweet spot of premium gaming (for both 16:9 & 21:9) for a while now ...


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> People used to count overclock numbers compared to what out of the box performance was, not anymore.
> 
> Stock FE's get a 1900mhz boost standard, so a 2100mhz is a 10% gain compared to stock clock speed, and around a 6%-7% gain to performance. (iirc from a youtube vid I saw)


Can you show me the stock FE that goes to 1900mhz without any form of overclocking?

Because I can show you the Nvidia page that says the stock base clock is 1607mhz and the boost clock out of the box is 1733mhz.

So a 2100mhz boost clock would be a 21% gain in stock clock speeds and around a 15% performance gain.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I buy a GPU before those AAA titles I want to play and I don't think you have any grounds to question that method cause it's just good.
> 
> If I already played them on my 980Ti then I would not buy a new GPU after that just to sit idle or post benches on ocn.


Your logic makes no sense in general. I don't know what is wrong with you.

Maybe you should go back and read your post.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*


yes such a small market


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Your logic makes no sense in general. I don't know what is wrong with you.
> 
> Maybe you should go back and read your post.


can't see why.


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> Can you show me the stock FE that goes to 1900mhz without any form of overclocking?
> 
> Because I can show you the Nvidia page that says the stock base clock is 1607mhz and the boost clock out of the box is 1733mhz.
> 
> So a 2100mhz boost clock would be a 21% gain in stock clock speeds and around a 15% performance gain.


There's various reviews that show between 1875mhz-1900mhz stock out of the box.

edit - here's one at 1885mhz

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2016/05/17/nvidia_geforce_gtx_1080_founders_edition_review/5#.V2v34TVs2FI

You don't know how Nvidia boost works obviously, the product page states the minimum boost clock.

Just for clarification AMD states a max boost clock and caps it. This is why the two differ.

You won't get a 20% clock speed gain/15% performance gain over the stock card reviews, unless the card was throttling down to 1733mhz.

Sometimes it's down lower, other times it's up higher, I find it confusing to get accurate numbers that will translate across all titles and resolutions.

This is the kind of marketing and review manipulating I don't like from Nvidia boost.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> yes such a small market


----------



## VESPA5

Wow. I haven't seen this much salt thrown back and forth here on OCN since the console wars or Omron vs Huano switch forums


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Be careful, MSI models are quite larger than FE and won't fit.


Ummm, yeah.

You should try telling that to all of the people over in the G10 Owners thread who have already done it. I'm sure they will be thrilled to know that the G10 Hybrid cooling that they have attached to the MSI cards doesn't work, even though they're already using it.







35C at 2012 mhz. Nope, that will never work.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> There's various reviews that show between 1875mhz-1900mhz stock out of the box.
> 
> edit - here's one at 1885mhz
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2016/05/17/nvidia_geforce_gtx_1080_founders_edition_review/5#.V2v34TVs2FI
> 
> You don't know how Nvidia boost works obviously, the product page states the minimum boost clock.
> 
> Just for clarification AMD states a max boost clock and caps it. This is why the two differ.
> 
> You won't get a 20% clock speed gain/15% performance gain over the stock card reviews, unless the card was throttling down to 1733mhz.
> 
> Sometimes it's down lower, other times it's up higher, I find it confusing to get accurate numbers that will translate across all titles and resolutions.
> 
> This is the kind of marketing and review manipulating I don't like from Nvidia boost.


lol that's max clock
you come to a thread with +600 pages, have you any idea how boost works ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Wow. I haven't seen this much salt thrown back and forth here on OCN since the console wars or Omron vs Huano switch forums


I swear I didn't mean it, but happens every time you come with something that grinds the peoples gears


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> lol that's max clock
> you come to a thread with +600 pages, have you any idea how boost works ?


Yeah it's max boost clock out of the box, as in not overclocked.

I was replying to someone that wanted to be shown a stock card boosting to 1900mhz, which is what I did.

I'm confused to what you're carrying on about maybe your anger at others has now shifted on to me?

My main point is that you can't look at a review and say 'Oh I'll get a 15% performance gain on top of those tests as well'


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> There's various reviews that show between 1875mhz-1900mhz stock out of the box.
> 
> edit - here's one at 1885mhz
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2016/05/17/nvidia_geforce_gtx_1080_founders_edition_review/5#.V2v34TVs2FI
> 
> You don't know how Nvidia boost works obviously, the product page states the minimum boost clock.
> 
> Just for clarification AMD states a max boost clock and caps it. This is why the two differ.
> 
> You won't get a 20% clock speed gain/15% performance gain over the stock card reviews, unless the card was throttling down to 1733mhz.
> 
> Sometimes it's down lower, other times it's up higher, I find it confusing to get accurate numbers that will translate across all titles and resolutions.
> 
> This is the kind of marketing and review manipulating I don't like from Nvidia boost.












Did you even read your own article?

Out of the box =
Quote:


> The clock speed seems to average out to around 1770MHz (1.77GHz) according to the table. If you look at the graph the frequency likes to hover between 1760MHz-1785MHz most of the time.


Where is this 1900mhz speed "OUT OF THE BOX" that you're claiming? Only obtainable through modifying fan speed and clock speed settings, which is NOT "out of the box".

Your claimed "1800+mhz boost" lasted LESS THAN 1 MINUTE. As soon as the card heated up it was down into the 1770mhz range. Just 30-35mhz over what Nvidia says. And that's according to your own link.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightDee8D*
> 
> Frequency is meaningless, it's the oc % that counts. can't believe i have to type this on ocn.
> 
> also it has nothing to do with amd, they got trashed for 10-15% oc too.


I don't agree with this statement... Don't you want the company to release the card to run as fast as possible out of the box and still satisfy thier rate of failure criteria?? The faster they push them, the less overclocking headroom they have (pretty simple idea).. If they released the 1080 with the same base clock as the gtx980 would it have been a better card than it is by your criteria of overclockheadroom?


----------



## Waitng4realGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even read your own article?
> Out of the box =
> Where is this 1900mhz speed "OUT OF THE BOX" that you're claiming? Only obtainable through modifying fan speed and clock speed settings, which is NOT "out of the box".


Well there you go in that one example the clock speed is 50mhz different. That's in one game, on one review site.

I've seen other reviews that show different clock speeds across different games and resolutions. Then they conclude an average clock speed of about 1800mhz.

Anyway like I said can't just claim it will OC 20% and gain 15% over a stock card.


----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I don't agree with this statement... Don't you want the company to release the card to run as fast as possible out of the box and still satisfy thier rate of failure criteria?? The faster they push them, the less overclocking headroom they have (pretty simple idea).. If they released the 1080 with the same base clock as the gtx980 would it have been a better card than it is by your criteria of overclockheadroom?


Nothing to do oob performance when talking only about oc headroom. I never said its performance is bad or something.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> The 1080 is a bit of a strange card.. It isn't powerful enough to be a true single 4K card, and it's ridiculously overkill for 1080p.. The only market i see a use for it is high-refresh displays..
> People who aren't at 4K can easily wait for the real 4K cards like Vega and big Pascal, and will probably ultra all of those titles at 60fps/1080p. The 1080 is a stop gap, not the be all end all..


I can actually agree here. At 60Hz 1440 TitanX is enough. At 144Hz you need to tone down details with either TX or 1080. Neither card warrants me enough performance to jump a resolution or details preset in any game I've tried.
It's a very strange card. Really a good evolutionary jump for those on 980,but considering the price, they could've as well bought 980Ti to get almost the same price.
If 1080 was priced as 980, as it should've been, we would really have a reason to say: "ok, this is a card for 980 owners who wanted 980Ti performance, but not its price."
Unfortunately, 1080 is even more expensive than 980Ti and is actually as expensive as it's faster.

No huge jump to move up the resolution, refresh or significant quality up.
No price drop relative to performance. Actually the price is up as is performance compared to 980Ti.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> and apparently things like 1440p (both 3440x1440 & 2560x1440) and 100-165Hz refresh rates dont exist
> 
> even though they have been the sweet spot of premium gaming (for both 16:9 & 21:9) for a while now ...


144Hz offer is awful with significant quality issues. 34" is no better: extremely overclocked 60Hz panels that will last who knows how long.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> it's underkill for 1440p 144hz but I'll take what's available ATM instead of waiting.
> especially with a ton of friggin amazing stuff coming out in q3-4 16"


Could have done so with 980Ti.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> Ummm, yeah.
> 
> You should try telling that to all of the people over in the G10 Owners thread who have already done it. I'm sure they will be thrilled to know that the G10 Hybrid cooling that they have attached to the MSI cards doesn't work, even though they're already using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35C at 2012 mhz. Nope, that will never work.


No need to be so annoying. I just said so to warn people of possible issues.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightDee8D*
> 
> Nothing to do oob performance when talking only about oc headroom. I never said its performance is bad or something.


So if you decided to open your own business hypothetically and bought chips built a cooler and sold your fully overclocked, volt/bios modded cards to the public that decimated the competition in the benchmarks and they returned or complained about your card not having overclock headroom... Would you agree with their statement? Think carefully, a double-shot of expresso may increase your own overclock headroom


----------



## Rei86

Holy ..... ..... some of you .... .are arguing about boost clocks now. God ... you guys are ..... ....., how long have we know that nVidia's boost is dynamic and every card will be its own special snow flake?









And yet this is whats back and forth discussion for the last 40+ post...


----------



## ChevChelios

980Ti is only relevant if you already had it

buying a new 980Ti now is stupid

Quote:


> 144Hz offer is awful with significant quality issues. 34" is no better: extremely overclocked 60Hz panels that will last who knows how long.


so wrong lol

XB271HU is amazing and so is X34A/P or equivalents .. there also quality TN offers for [email protected] for both Gsync and Freesync if you dont mind TN

[email protected] is also coming soon

even with PG279Q you can play the lottery a bit and get a good unit without having to whine how 1080p is too low and 4K is too high


----------



## Klocek001

a person can have a car that's $50.000 more/less expensive thatn the neighbours car
or have a house that's twice as big/half the size of the neigbour's house

and that is all fine

but God forbid you buy a GPU that's 5 fps faster/slower than other member's one cuz you're gonna get attacked


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> a person can have a car that's $50.000 more/less expensive thatn the neighbours car
> or have a house that's twice as big/half the size of the neigbour's house
> 
> and that is all fine
> 
> but God forbid you buy a GPU that's 5 fps faster/slower than other member's one cuz you're gonna get attacked


Now you are a bullying victim too because you can buy expensive stuff?

I bet a lot of us here can buy expensive stuff too


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Now you are a bullying victim too?


there we go
lol
enjoy your acrimonious life


----------



## DIYDeath

WON'T SOMEBODY PLEASE THINK OF THE CHILDREN!!!

Seriously, what's with the pointless bickering?


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> nope. but i am not trying to infer the performance would be same/better; i am wondering if performance is close enough *with a $230 price tag(8gb)*, nvidia might adjust the price of the 1070.


I don't think they will, at least not right away. I expect NV to release a 6gb GTX 1060 at $250 to compete with Polaris.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> WON'T SOMEBODY PLEASE THINK OF THE CHILDREN!!!
> 
> Seriously, what's with the pointless bickering?


Pass the popcorn


----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> So if you decided to open your own business hypothetically and bought chips built a cooler and sold your fully overclocked, volt/bios modded cards to the public that decimated the competition in the benchmarks and they returned or complained about your card not having overclock headroom... Would you agree with their statement? Think carefully, a double-shot of expresso may increase your own overclock headroom


I was *strictly* talking about oc headroom high frequency is useless thing itself , it's the oc % that counts.

there's a reason why 980ti sold more than furyx even though it's slower in 2-4k. why ? because people know it can oc more and beat a oc furyx.

It's kinda hilarious that oc % doesn't matter anymore ha..


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I can actually agree here. At 60Hz 1440 TitanX is enough. At 144Hz you need to tone down details with either TX or 1080. Neither card warrants me enough performance to jump a resolution or details preset in any game I've tried.
> It's a very strange card. Really a good evolutionary jump for those on 980,but considering the price, they could've as well bought 980Ti to get almost the same price.
> If 1080 was priced as 980, as it should've been, we would really have a reason to say: "ok, this is a card for 980 owners who wanted 980Ti performance, but not its price."
> Unfortunately, 1080 is even more expensive than 980Ti and is actually as expensive as it's faster.
> 
> No huge jump to move up the resolution, refresh or significant quality up.
> No price drop relative to performance. Actually the price is up as is performance compared to 980Ti.


I'm not sure I'm following the logic here.

The 980 Ti cost slightly less but is also significantly slower unless you're heavily overclocking the 980 Ti, in which case it's only slightly slower. So the much faster OOB card is slightly more expensive.

And that seems strange?

Call me crazy, but I can't imagine a scenario where selling the slower card for a higher price would make sense. May as well cancel the 980 Ti product line entirely if you're going to do that, because no one is going to pay more for a slower card. And your 3rd party vendors, not to mention retailers are going to be a bit upset if they're sitting on a load of stock which they can't sell, don't you think?

Quote:


> No need to be so annoying. I just said so to warm people of possible issues.


Then perhaps you should have worded your response as a possibility which you were unsure of rather than a definitive statement which you ended up being wrong about. You didn't warn people about anything, you misled them by giving out false information which you just made up.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> there's a reason why 980ti sold more than furyx *even though it's slower in 2-4k*


because its not

stock 980Ti beats Fury X everywhere except AotS/Hitman and then beat it some more after OC









http://www.babeltechreviews.com/geforce-368-39-brings-performance-gtx-1080/

https://i.imgur.com/JsuhP6f.jpg


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kielon*
> 
> Amd fanbois are more impressed by 2xslower RX480 which clocks up 1.36GHz with 30% smaller die size


200$

I mean...


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightDee8D*
> 
> I was *strictly* talking about oc headroom high frequency is useless thing itself , it's the oc % that counts.
> 
> there's a reason why 980ti sold more than furyx even though it's slower in 2-4k. why ? because people know it can oc more and beat a oc furyx.
> 
> It's kinda hilarious that oc % doesn't matter anymore ha..


So, if the 1080 had been clocked at say, 1ghz out of the box, allowing it a full OC of 100% above stock speeds, that would have made it a far better card in your mind?

And if the cards came out clocked at a rock solid and stable 2.1ghz out of the box it would be an even worse card than it is now because there would be very little OC headroom?

So the 1080 would be better if it was much slower, and worse if it was 20% faster out of the box?

That's a strange argument you're making there, don't you think?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> WON'T SOMEBODY PLEASE THINK OF THE CHILDREN!!!
> 
> Seriously, what's with the pointless bickering?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Pass the popcorn


OCN + GPU thread...pass me some of that buttery goodness.


----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> So, if the 1080 had been clocked at say, 1ghz out of the box, allowing it a full OC of 100% above stock speeds, that would have made it a far better card in your mind?
> 
> And if the cards came out clocked at a rock solid and stable 2.1ghz out of the box it would be an even worse card than it is now because there would be very little OC headroom?
> 
> So the 1080 would be better if it was much slower, and worse if it was 20% faster out of the box?
> 
> That's a strange argument you're making there, don't you think?


Facepalm

do you guys even read ? did i said it's a fail card or something ? i was strictly talking about oc. if you want my opinion about card and it's performance than here " it's a good card, fastest single gpu but price could have been better"

but strictly on oc, it's meh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> because its not
> 
> stock 980Ti beats Fury X everywhere except AotS/Hitman and then beat it some more after OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.babeltechreviews.com/geforce-368-39-brings-performance-gtx-1080/
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/JsuhP6f.jpg


post something from known website, not noname.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1070/24.html
3% faster on 4k, and equal on 2k. and there's no atos.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> post something from known website, not noname.


lol

nice job ignoring results you dont like


----------



## jprovido

b&h has 1080 FE's in stock and newegg with the crappy MSI blower style cooler for 649.99 if i remember correctly


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> b&h has 1080 FE's in stock and newegg with the crappy MSI blower style cooler for 649.99 if i remember correctly


WoW newegg has that MSI card listed for 659.99... are you kidding me?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127944


----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> lol
> 
> nice job ignoring results you dont like


And you did exactly same but i used a website people are familiar with. also have some gut to use full quote and face a reply.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> WoW newegg has that MSI card listed for 659.99... are you kidding me?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127944


MSI be smoking the good stuff. Wow, that card should be $609 tops... lol


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> lol
> 
> nice job ignoring results you dont like


And you're not doing the same? Goddamn.

Also I looked at the results from TPU vs Babeltech, and within the games that both tested, the performance gap is always inexplicably larger from Babeltech. In particular, TPU shows Fury X edging out 980 Ti at 1440p and 4K in Far Cry Primal, but Babletech shows 980 Ti beating it at every resolution. So that would explain why the results are different.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> WoW newegg has that MSI card listed for 659.99... are you kidding me?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127944


Well that's one way to ensure good stock. Oh wait who am I kidding it'll get cleared out within minutes.


----------



## sianturisian

Thank you my good man!


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> MSI be smoking the good stuff. Wow, that card should be $609 tops... lol


Makes me wonder how much MSI has to pay per chip on these cards and how much their tech is worth. This generation of GPUs is really out of wack and MSI has always been one of the three premium brand when it comes to pricing but they are really having their cake and eating it too.
Just by their pricing alone all of you Lightning fans are gonna .... the bucket on pricing as it'll probably hit 799+


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Makes me wonder how much MSI has to pay per chip on these cards and how much their tech is worth. This generation of GPUs is really out of wack and MSI has always been one of the three premium brand when it comes to pricing but they are really having their cake and eating it too.
> Just by their pricing alone all of you Lightning fans are gonna .... the bucket on pricing as it'll probably hit 799+


It looks like they're just trying to appease the customer base that doesn't want to do anything with touching the clocks manually. Gut geez. A whopping 27Mhz more than the reference card? It actually doesn't appear to be as appealing as the reference model. I wonder if the implementation of the cooler is better to handle overclocking well


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> It looks like they're just trying to appease the customer base that doesn't want to do anything with touching the clocks manually. Gut geez. A whopping 27Mhz more than the reference card? It actually doesn't appear to be as appealing as the reference model. I wonder if the implementation of the cooler is better to handle overclocking well


Well EVGA has the same card, Plastic blower style cooler with reference PCB for 609.99. Which is the only GTX 1080 that gets close to the "base" MSRP. But anyways this MSI Aero card is totally reference without the nicer looking FE cooler.

nVidia should've just flat out came out and called the GTX 1080FE 699.99 and the reference GTX 1080 with no cooler MAP of 599.99


----------



## VESPA5

I'm holding my breath for the EVGA AIO Cooler for this thing like they did for the 980Ti. But then again, there's only so much you can do with an 8-pin power socket.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Well EVGA has the same card, Plastic blower style cooler with reference PCB for 609.99. Which is the only GTX 1080 that gets close to the "base" MSRP. But anyways this MSI Aero card is totally reference without the nicer looking FE cooler.
> 
> nVidia should've just flat out came out and called the GTX 1080FE 699.99 and the reference GTX 1080 with no cooler MAP of 599.99


I actually wouldn't mind buying a card with no cooler if it was $100 cheaper since I throw a waterblock on them anyway.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> and you find that disappointing because ?


hoped for more


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> I actually wouldn't mind buying a card with no cooler if it was $100 cheaper since I throw a waterblock on them anyway.


Don't understand why a AIB wouldn't try to sell just the bare board GPU to us at a discount.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Don't understand why a AIB wouldn't try to sell just the bare board GPU to us at a discount.


Because 100% guaranteed you'll get people who proceed to run their GPU without a cooler, burn it up, and ask for a replacement.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Because 100% guaranteed you'll get people who proceed to run their GPU without a cooler, burn it up, and ask for a replacement.


Why video cards with blocks already attached need to become more popular.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Because 100% guaranteed you'll get people who proceed to run their GPU without a cooler, burn it up, and ask for a replacement.


I already knew someone would say that and reminds me back in the day when a member on the EVGA forums was complaining about their system restarting after they installed a HC GTX Titan.
Said after 30mins under load the GPU would get over 90deg, artifacts, and the whole system would shut down








EVGA actually RMAed two cards before we all on the forums and EVGA support realized that they didn't have it hooked up to a loop but just plopped into the system. Had me rolling.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Why video cards with blocks already attached need to become more popular.


But they're 100% pointless if they cost more than buying a card + block separate. And on top of that they don't even have the decency to throw in the stock cooler, so you're getting doubly ripped off.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waitng4realGPU*
> 
> Yeah that was my thinking no point paying the premium for the FE unless it's the only one the bracket can fit on?
> 
> And I meant disposable AIO because they are kinda throwaway after several years as you can't replace the pump or anything afaik


Have you had many AIO's? I have an H100 from launch (July 2011) and it is still working just fine


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I already knew someone would say that and reminds me back in the day when a member on the EVGA forums was complaining about their system restarting after they installed a HC GTX Titan.
> Said after 30mins under load the GPU would get over 90deg, artifacts, and the whole system would shut down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA actually RMAed two cards before we all on the forums and EVGA support realized that they didn't have it hooked up to a loop but just plopped into the system. Had me rolling.


Not surprised by that at all.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> But they're 100% pointless if they cost more than buying a card + block separate. And on top of that they don't even have the decency to throw in the stock cooler, so you're getting doubly ripped off.


IF they cost more. But yeah, they should be like those Visiontek 290X cards where it's only like $50 more for the WC version (unless I'm not remembering correctly but I do remember it being cheaper than card + block separately).


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I already knew someone would say that and reminds me back in the day when a member on the EVGA forums was complaining about their system restarting after they installed a HC GTX Titan.
> Said after 30mins under load the GPU would get over 90deg, artifacts, and the whole system would shut down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA actually RMAed two cards before we all on the forums and EVGA support realized that they didn't have it hooked up to a loop but just plopped into the system. Had me rolling.


Yeah I've seen that thread, it was sad and hilarious at the same time.

And that wasn't a one off occurrence either: http://forums.evga.com/EVGA-GeForce-Titan-Black-Hydro-Copper-Signature-Cooling-Advice-m2191698.aspx


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Yeah I've seen that thread, it was sad and hilarious at the same time.
> 
> And that wasn't a one off occurrence either: http://forums.evga.com/EVGA-GeForce-Titan-Black-Hydro-Copper-Signature-Cooling-Advice-m2191698.aspx


SMH, but at the same time


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> IF they cost more. But yeah, they should be like those Visiontek 290X cards where it's only like $50 more for the WC version (unless I'm not remembering correctly but I do remember it being cheaper than card + block separately).


You mean this one? http://www.overclockers.com/visiontek-cryovenom-r9-290-graphics-card-review/

Not sure how they figured the 290 (non-X) street price was "$499", when MSRP was clearly $399. Plus they use a reference PCB, and I'm certain the EK 290(X) block did NOT cost $140. So their numbers are a bit wonky.


----------



## dubldwn

Wow shopblt just pushed the ETA for a lot of their 1080s way out. These were supposed to come in today:



http://www.shopblt.com/search/order_id=%2521ORDERID%2521&s_max=25&t_all=1&s_all=gtx+1080


----------



## Kielon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> hoped for more


We also hope for more....

more custom 1080s in stock


----------



## dubldwn

Bitspower 1080 block is up at PPCS. $116.95. RGB and backplate included.







http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-nvidia-gtx-1080-reference-clear-acrylic-water-block-for-nvidia-gtx-1080-reference.html


----------



## nycgtr

I really like Ek. Majority of my 2 loops is Ek stuff like 90% of it. But bitspower is killing them on the value when it comes to gpu blocks.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I really like Ek. Majority of my 2 loops is Ek stuff like 90% of it. But bitspower is killing them on the value when it comes to gpu blocks.


I used to be the same way until I got blocks with missing standoffs, squealing Vardar fans (had two orders of 16, first batch had I think 3 bad fans, second had two bad fans), and saw how many QC issues they've had. Watercool and Aquacomputer all the way for me now.


----------



## BillOhio

Are there any AIOs designed to be hooked up directly to an after market water block I wonder?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Are there any AIOs designed to be hooked up directly to an after market water block I wonder?


EK Predator, Swiftech H2xx series.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Are there any AIOs designed to be hooked up directly to an after market water block I wonder?


EK's AIO can be expanded and I think EVGA is working on a new version of their AIO with expansion in mind.


----------



## BillOhio

But there aren't any dedicated to GPU's that I see. I wouldn't want to pay for the CPU block is where I'm going. It IS nice to know that AIO's can at least connect to an aftermarket block though. Thanks.









Edit: That Predator setup does look pretty cool though, but it'd make wasted money of my Corsair AIO if I removed the Corsair to incorporate the Predator's CPU block. Basically I'd want an AIO style rad/pump with Quick Disconnects that could be plugged directly in to a prefilled GPU block... I guess...


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I really like Ek. Majority of my 2 loops is Ek stuff like 90% of it. But bitspower is killing them on the value when it comes to gpu blocks.


booooooooooooooo booooooooooooooooooooo









The only EK thingamajig I have in my loop is the GPU block, and only because they're the only ones to do non-ref blocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> I used to be the same way until I got blocks with missing standoffs, squealing Vardar fans (had two orders of 16, first batch had I think 3 bad fans, second had two bad fans), and saw how many QC issues they've had. Watercool and Aquacomputer all the way for me now.


I got a block with a standoff that came off with the screw when trying to remove the block. And another one that had what looked to be copper shavings inside the micro channels. 

Coupled with how they handled their nickel plating issues a few years back, yeah I avoid them if I can help it at all.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> I'm not sure I'm following the logic here.
> 
> The 980 Ti cost slightly less but is also significantly slower unless you're heavily overclocking the 980 Ti, in which case it's only slightly slower. So the much faster OOB card is slightly more expensive.
> 
> And that seems strange?
> 
> Call me crazy, but I can't imagine a scenario where selling the slower card for a higher price would make sense. May as well cancel the 980 Ti product line entirely if you're going to do that, because no one is going to pay more for a slower card. And your 3rd party vendors, not to mention retailers are going to be a bit upset if they're sitting on a load of stock which they can't sell, don't you think?
> Then perhaps you should have worded your response as a possibility which you were unsure of rather than a definitive statement which you ended up being wrong about. You didn't warn people about anything, you misled them by giving out false information which you just made up.


I'm not sure what we're discussing here. What don't you agree with from my post exactly? - Just to make it clear: my point is that 1080 is a not enough of an upgrade compared to TitanX and 980Ti to warrant the upgrade. The price increase which happened across the board is at roughly about 20% compared to 980Ti, following almost exactly the performance increase. At this moment we have a 1070 matching 980Ti for 500€ and 1080 matchin 980Ti+20% for 800€. Last season we got significantly lower prices with almost the same performance increase.

I don't say selling 980Ti is viable, just that I'm a bit disappointed by 1080's performance not being all that much of an upgrade.

Thankfully, new Titan will come for 2016 Holiday season and judging by specs: 3584 cores at 1733 boost, get us 40% more performance than 1080 with 2560 at 1733.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> 1080 is a not enough of an upgrade compared to TitanX and 980Ti to warrant the upgrade.


that should really be obvious before 1080 was even announced


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> that should really be obvious before 1080 was even announced


Logically, sure. But from the way a good many people talked it up it's really no wonder that such a misconception gained traction.


----------



## ChevChelios

I mean its *60-70% faster than 980* which is *fantastic*

that just happened to translate to ~25-30% over stock 980Ti and less (~20%) in OC vs OC

which means 980 owners have the go ahead to upgrade, but 980Ti users wait for 1080Ti

makes perfect sense to me


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> I mean its *60-70% faster than 980* which is *fantastic*
> 
> that just happened to translate to ~25-30% over stock 980Ti and less (~20%) in OC vs OC
> 
> which means 980 owners have the go ahead to upgrade, but 980Ti users wait for 1080Ti
> 
> makes perfect sense to me


This is exactly why I'm happy to upgrade now. Titan Black with OC was basically a 980 stock. This is going to give me a massive performance boost.


----------



## carlhil2

I could have swore that the 1080 is the 980 replacement, that just happens to be faster than GM200. also, if the 1080 Classifieds come out at $700, that would mean that I paid that amount for the 980/980Ti/1080 of the Classified variety, regardless what nVidia made the street price of each gpu. so, I can't complain about the prices because I would be paying the SAME thing....being disappointed in the 1080s performance compared to GM200 would be like having the same feelings about the 480 compared to the Fury X, which would be nuts....


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I could have swore that the 1080 is the 980 replacement, that just happens to be faster than GM200. also, if the 1080 Classifieds come out at $700, that would mean that I paid that amount for the 980/980Ti/1080 of the Classified variety, regardless what nVidia made the street price of each gpu. so, I can't complain about the prices because I would be paying the SAME thing....being disappointed in the 1080s performance compared to GM200 would be like having the same feelings about the 480 compared to the Fury X, which would be nuts....


You know I got chewed up when I pointed out the misconception of people comparing the 1080 to the 980 Ti and now people are all buddy buddy about it being obvious about the 1080 being the direct successor to the 980.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> You know I got chewed up when I pointed out the misconception of people comparing the 1080 to the 980 Ti and now people are all buddy buddy about it being obvious about the 1080 being the direct successor to the 980.


Lol, those same people are trying to compare the 1070 to the 970Ti,.. oh,..wait....


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Lol, those same people are trying to compare the 1070 to the 970Ti,.. oh,..wait....


But wait the pricing means we have to reclassify the card because price increases totally define everything in the market. So just because it performs the part of a direct successor to the 980, the pricing means it HAS to compete against the 980 Ti because I said so. /s


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> But wait the pricing means we have to reclassify the card because price increases totally define everything in the market. So just because it performs the part of a direct successor to the 980, the pricing means it HAS to compete against the 980 Ti because I said so. /s


Well, to be fair the performance and JHH's slides bring up the question of performance relative to the 980 Ti and Titan X. That doesn't mean that we shouldn't classify the 1080 for what it is, a 980 successor, or talk about the performance increase of the 1080 relative to the 980. But when you buy a GPU on a new node you expect that class below the enthusiast segment to meet and hopefully exceed that last-gen enthusiast performance. Basically, it's not unreasonable to expect that the card be reckoned a 980 successor nor is it unreasonable to compare it to a 980 Ti in terms of performance. These aren't mutually exclusive concepts.


----------



## ChevChelios

you can compare it to 980Ti

but it shouldnt be expected to beat 980Ti to such a huge extent that it would be a meaningful upgrade to 980Ti owners

its for people who thought of buying a 980Ti - now they can buy something that is 20%+ faster with extra features and less power and heat


----------



## carlhil2

In that case, SuperZan, will Polaris be faster than the Fury x?


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> In that case, SuperZan, will Polaris be faster than the Fury x?


Polaris is the replacement of pitcairn. Not tahiti or hawaii.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Polaris is the replacement of pitcairn. Not tahiti or hawaii.


So, what replaces those two and Fiji, Vega?


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> So, what replaces those two and Fiji, Vega?


Probably. We will see


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Probably. We will see


Vega isn't til 2017, or, so I heard. AMD rolling with the 480 throughout this Year? I hope not.....


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> nope. but i am not trying to infer the performance would be same/better; i am wondering if performance is close enough *with a $230 price tag(8gb)*, nvidia might adjust the price of the 1070.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they will, at least not right away. I expect NV to release a 6gb GTX 1060 at $250 to compete with Polaris.
Click to expand...

given what little i've seen of the 480 (ok, ONE FS bench) and GIBBO calling it a superb card (my word not his) *AMD is going to absolutely OWN the sub $300 market w/polaris*; unless the 1060 is closer to the 1070 then 1070 to 1080. then there is that 2Gbs more vram . . . seriously thinking of dumping my 980ti and getting a 480 just to give nvidia the finger . . .until the 1080TI


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I'm not sure what we're discussing here. What don't you agree with from my post exactly? - Just to make it clear: my point is that 1080 is a not enough of an upgrade compared to TitanX and 980Ti to warrant the upgrade.


And that makes it any different from last generation how?

Remember this:



Was the 980 a big enough improvement to warrant an upgrade from the 780 Ti?

Were you complaining back then?

Quote:


> The price increase which happened across the board is at roughly about 20% compared to 980Ti, following almost exactly the performance increase. At this moment we have a 1070 matching 980Ti for 500€ and 1080 matchin 980Ti+20% for 800€.


ONLY BECAUSE OF A RECENT 980 TI PRICE DROP.

Fact is you can get a 1080 right now for LESS money than the 980 Ti cost just 2 weeks ago.

In fact at Newegg right now I count 8 980 Ti cards that cost more than $750. That's more expensive than any 1080 that isn't water cooled out of the box. The most expensive 980 Ti is over $1,200, making it more than 50% more expensive than any 1080 on the market right now.

Quote:


> Last season we got significantly lower prices with almost the same performance increase.


See above. Last generation you didn't get any performance increase at all when the 980 was released. It was in fact SLOWER than the 780 Ti in some cases and in the best case scenario it was only about 5% faster.

Again I ask, did you complain as much as you are now?

Quote:


> I don't say selling 980Ti is viable, just that I'm a bit disappointed by 1080's performance not being all that much of an upgrade.


Why? Based off last generation you should have had no expectation of any performance improvement at all.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> given what little i've seen of the 480 (ok, ONE FS bench) and GIBBO calling it a superb card (my word not his) *AMD is going to absolutely OWN the sub $300 market w/polaris*; unless the 1060 is closer to the 1070 then 1070 to 1080. then there is that 2Gbs more vram . . . seriously thinking of dumping my 980ti and getting a 480 just to give nvidia the finger . . .until the 1080TI


It's not only the 480. The 470 will be the card to get if you want a 1080p card at 150 bucks. And the polaris 11 will be the chip to get for a good laptop gpu. It's a market that nvidia can't answer right now and it's a high volume market.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Well, to be fair the performance and JHH's slides bring up the question of performance relative to the 980 Ti and Titan X. That doesn't mean that we shouldn't classify the 1080 for what it is, a 980 successor, or talk about the performance increase of the 1080 relative to the 980. But when you buy a GPU on a new node you expect that class below the enthusiast segment to meet and hopefully exceed that last-gen enthusiast performance. Basically, it's not unreasonable to expect that the card be reckoned a 980 successor nor is it unreasonable to compare it to a 980 Ti in terms of performance. These aren't mutually exclusive concepts.


Yeah well you have to be willing to subside the argument. You can't use that argument with AMD's Polaris cards.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Yeah well you have to be willing to subside the argument. You can't use that argument with AMD's Polaris cards.


Sure you can. The 480 replaces the 380/380x but performance-wise can and should be compared to the 390/390x as well. Same concept. X replacement should at least equal X+1.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Sure you can. The 480 replaces the 380/380x but performance-wise can and should be compared to the 390/390x as well. Same concept. X replacement should at least equal X+1.


In what way is that different from the 1080? The 1080 exceeds the performance of the 980 Ti and people just complain because its not as high of a performance increase as they want it to be. The 1080 isn't built to succeed the 980 Ti, but it still out performs it. Where as the 480 is the same performance as the predecessor except for VR performance at what would be the same price of the 380/380x if the 480 was a true successor card.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> EK's AIO can be expanded and I think EVGA is working on a new version of their AIO with expansion in mind.


Yep, EK just uses Colder QDC modules, you can buy em yourself if you wanted to lol.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008V1WF30/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008V1WHN8/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> In what way is that different from the 1080? The 1080 exceeds the performance of the 980 Ti and people just complain because its not as high of a performance increase as they want it to be. The 1080 isn't built to succeed the 980 Ti, but it still out performs it. Where as the 480 is the same performance as the predecessor except for VR performance at what would be the same price of the 380/380x if the 480 was a true successor card.


If the price was like a mid range chip then they wouldn't complain. Especially on europe this card cost up to 800-900 euro. For this price and after staying to 28nm for almost 5 years many people expect 50%+ increase because nvidia markets this card as the new 16nm flagship with double (vr) performance. The price makes the gpu. Too high price and the gpu is a fail. Too low and the same gpu is a performance king. I am not going to say that the 1080 is a fail gpu but the price yeah is a fail for the people that have experience on the gpu market for over 10 years. But yeah the card will going to sell no matter what because marketing and capitalism


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> In what way is that different from the 1080? The 1080 exceeds the performance of the 980 Ti and people just complain because its not as high of a performance increase as they want it to be. The 1080 isn't built to succeed the 980 Ti, but it still out performs it. Where as the 480 is the same performance as the predecessor except for VR performance at what would be the same price of the 380/380x if the 480 was a true successor card.


Well for one we don't have final performance on the 480 or its OC capability. We do know it will be substantially faster than a 380/380x and at least on-par with the 390x whilst coming in at the 380/380x price-tag. The 1080 is substantially faster than the 980 and beats the 980 Ti as well whilst coming in at or above the 980 Ti price-tag. The Founder's Edition sticker-shock makes a more exacting comparison with the 980 Ti an imperative for that particular model because we're talking about two products at the same price. The 480 will match or beat the 390x at a lower price. That's the difference. I'll stress here that I'm not complaining about the 1080, I'm making assessments as objectively as I can based on price and performance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> If the price was like a mid range chip then they wouldn't complain. Especially on europe this card cost up to 800-900 euro. For this price and after staying to 28nm for almost 5 years many people expect 50%+ increase because nvidia markets this card as the new 16nm flagship with double (vr) performance. The price makes the gpu. Too high price and the gpu is a fail. Too low and the same gpu is a performance king. I am not going to say that the 1080 is a fail gpu but the price yeah is a fail for the people that have experience on the gpu market for over 10 years. But yeah the card will going to sell no matter what because marketing and capitalism
> 
> And that is what people see and why the 1080 to 980 Ti comparison becomes more important.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> If the price was like a mid range chip then they wouldn't complain. Especially on europe this card cost up to 800-900 euro. For this price and after staying to 28nm for almost 5 years many people expect 50%+ increase because nvidia markets this card as the new 16nm flagship with double (vr) performance. The price makes the gpu. Too high price and the gpu is a fail. Too low and the same gpu is a performance king. I am not going to say that the 1080 is a fail gpu but the price yeah is a fail for the people that have experience on the gpu market for over 10 years. But yeah the card will going to sell no matter what because marketing and capitalism


Polaris is on 16nm finfet too and theres hardly any performance increase. Whatever magical performance increase from the shrinking node clearly didn't happen. All I'm seeing is double standards against the company with the clear advantage in the current situation of the market. Its more expensive I get that. The 700 series did this exact same thing when it launched and people loved the 700 series. The 900 series brought the prices down at their launch. Its like watching the 600 to 700 series, but instead its 900 to 1000. Its not that different, if anything the 700 series was worse because it went up 150 dollars as opposed to the 1000 series being 100. I'm willing to bet the next series will stay static at the current price or will drop again unless something weird happens with the market.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Polaris is on 16nm finfet too and theres hardly any performance increase. Whatever magical performance increase from the shrinking node clearly didn't happen. All I'm seeing is double standards against the company with the clear advantage in the current situation of the market. Its more expensive I get that. The 700 series did this exact same thing when it launched and people loved the 700 series. The 900 series brought the prices down at their launch. Its like watching the 600 to 700 series, but instead its 900 to 1000. Its not that different. I'm willing to bet the next series will stay static at the current price or will drop again unless something weird happens with the market.


Polaris is on 14nm and it's only a 230mm^2 die at peak max tdp at 150 watt. This product is not about raising the max performance but it's about raising the mid range market to the levels of the previous high performance models (not enthusiastic) . That's why it costs 200 bucks it's a mid range part and nothing else.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Yep, EK just uses Colder QDC modules, you can buy em yourself if you wanted to lol.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008V1WF30/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008V1WHN8/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


With those, or just regular fittings I guess, I could cut the CPU block off of an AIO, connect to a regular GPU waterblock, and then refill the AIO for a simple dedicated GPU loop?


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Polaris is on 14nm and it's only a 230mm^2 die at peak max tdp at 150 watt. This product is not about raising the max performance but it's about raising the mid range market to the levels of the previous high performance models (not enthusiastic) . That's why it costs 200 bucks it's a mid range part and nothing else.


I'm aware of the directive they went with Polaris. But the 1080 is a midrange too and the 480 can't compete. But we can probably expect a Ti from the 1000 series. Where as AMD has made no mention of Polaris offering a high end card. I don't need you to explain their marketing strategy. But you have a card from Nvidia thats better than its competitors new cards, and better all 3 of its predecessors at a cheaper price than the 980 Ti at its launch and people still complain.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> That depends by which standard you are measuring the cards, no?


It doesn't matter what standard you measure the cards. The 1080 is a proper successor to the 980 and by standards of the past I see no reason why Nvidia should be receiving flak for the pricing of a brand new card on a new architecture with some of its new technology just barely starting mass production. By all means they probably could of priced the card even higher.

And lets not ignore my argument about the pricing of previous generations. Its a fairly strong point to argue.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> I'm aware of the directive they went with Polaris. But the 1080 is a midrange too and the 480 can't compete.


The 1080 is the higher mid range chip of nvidia and it belongs to the performance segment. It's between 150-200 watt tdp.

480 is a pitcairn replacement on the tdp gpu stack up (100-150 watt). The 480 will fight with the 1060 not the GP104

And the pricing is not working like that. Because you have progress (new techs,nodes etc etc) and you beat your old products that doesn't mean that you have to increases your prices especially on your mid range chip. But well that is marketing for you


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> The 1080 is the higher mid range chip of nvidia and it belongs to the performance segment. It's between 150-200 watt tdp.
> 
> 480 is a pitcairn replacement on the tdp gpu stack up (100-150 watt). The 480 will fight with the 1060 not the GP104


Ok that's peachy but back on topic about peoples complaint about the 1080 and its pricing. I can't rationalize the complaints people make.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Ok that's peachy but back on topic about peoples complaint about the 1080 and its pricing. I can't rationalize the complaints people make.


They can do whatever they want. I complain too.

We can't agree with everyone


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> They can do whatever they want. I complain too.
> 
> We can't agree with everyone


Not saying they can't. I'm just saying it doesn't make sense why they are doing it now, when 3 years ago the 700 series did the exact same thing and I heard no one complain about it.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Ok that's peachy but back on topic about peoples complaint about the 1080 and its pricing. I can't rationalize the complaints people make.


$650 would have been a fair price for the new and improved *80. $699 was too much for a reference card that offers no significant advantages versus AIB models starting at an MSRP of $599. The complaints that you're so concerned with are almost uniformly directed towards the FE pricing. It's possible to like everything else about the card (and I think it's good, but not perfect), and still think that a $100 increase over the previous *80 is a bit much. It's a subjective metric so if you feel that $699 is completely justified then great. I wouldn't tell anybody how to spend their money and if they think it's a great value or simply worth it and want that FE, more power to them.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> $650 would have been a fair price for the new and improved *80. $699 was too much for a reference card that offers no significant advantages versus AIB models starting at an MSRP of $599. The complaints that you're so concerned with are almost uniformly directed towards the FE pricing. It's possible to like everything else about the card (and I think it's good, but not perfect), and still think that a $100 increase over the previous *80 is a bit much. It's a subjective metric so if you feel that $699 is completely justified then great. I wouldn't tell anybody how to spend their money and if they think it's a great value or simply worth it and want that FE, more power to them.


But everyone already knew there would be AIB cards coming around for a cheaper price than the FE. Its nothing that hasn't been done before. Why is this generation so different than previous generations?


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> But everyone already knew there would be AIB cards coming around for a cheaper price than the FE. Its nothing that hasn't been done before. Why is this generation so different than previous generations?


Where are the cheaper AIB cards? I dont know about america or other regions but here on europe all of the AIB cards match the price of the FE . Well the G1 here costs 980 euro.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Where are the cheaper AIB cards? I dont know about america or other regions but here on europe all of the AIB cards match the price of the FE . Well the G1 here costs 980 euro.


I'm sorry you get priced gouged for being in another place. Clearly my being in America means I can't argue on your behalf. But I am aware that that price isn't just because of the cards pricing but because of the VAT tax placed on it. Which is something that needs to be taken up by you guys with whoever is in charge of that. Not Nvidia.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> But everyone already knew there would be AIB cards coming around for a cheaper price than the FE. Its nothing that hasn't been done before. Why is this generation so different than previous generations?


Nvidia made it different with the FE. That's the sticking point. That's the only thing that's causing the 1080 to be compared more stringently than previous releases, and it is entirely of Nvidia's own doing. It doesn't mean they didn't make a good or compelling product. They created a bit of controversy unnecessarily and now they live with it. Cards are still selling so I wouldn't be too concerned were I you or JHH.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Nvidia made it different _with the FE._ That's the sticking point. That's the only thing that's causing the 1080 to be compared more stringently than previous releases, and it is entirely of Nvidia's own doing. It doesn't mean they didn't make a good or compelling product. They created a bit of controversy unnecessarily and now they live with it. Cards are still selling so I wouldn't be too concerned were I you or JHH.


I'm not concerned about anything. Its just a mild curiosity.


----------



## ChevChelios

dont like dont buy

very simple


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> But everyone already knew there would be AIB cards coming around for a cheaper price than the FE. Its nothing that hasn't been done before. Why is this generation so different than previous generations?


Whaaaat no. The FE thing is new, and it used to be the reference card was _the cheapest_ (or one of the cheapest) card you could buy. Now it's completely reversed.

As far as pricing goes, $599 would've been acceptable, and that would've been the baseline had nVidia not put out this FE nonsense.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Whaaaat no. The FE thing is new, and it used to be the reference card was _the cheapest_ (or one of the cheapest) card you could buy. Now it's completely reversed.
> 
> As far as pricing goes, $599 would've been acceptable, and that would've been the baseline had nVidia not put out this FE nonsense.


It still follows suit with the pricing between previous generations, whether people are angry about the FE card or not. Plus I haven't been hearing any miraculous differences with the AIBs. Most people don't even buy the FE.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> dont like dont buy
> 
> very simple


Are you the same ChevChelios from the 480 threads? Can't be...

I was legitimately interested in a 1080 for kicks. I'd still be keen on a decent AIB card around the $600 mark. I don't like the FE, I won't buy it, but if someone asks why people object to the way that Nvidia handled the release I'll answer the question from my own point of view.

I know this is all very complicated but I've got faith that you can sort it out.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Are you the same ChevChelios from the 480 threads? Can't be...


if you cant identify a poster by username then I have doubt in your ability to adequatly answer any 1080 related question


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> They can do whatever they want. I complain too.
> 
> We can't agree with everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying they can't. I'm just saying it doesn't make sense why they are doing it now, when 3 years ago the 700 series did the exact same thing and I heard no one complain about it.
Click to expand...

no one complained because nothing actually happened for the 700 series. well except refresh the 680-770 for a cheaper price.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> if you cant identify a poster by username then I have doubt in your ability to adequatly answer any 1080 related question




<3


----------



## ChevChelios

you grossly overestimate your ability to make anything resembling a joke

cheers


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> It still follows suit with the pricing between previous generations, whether people are angry about the FE card or not. Plus I haven't been hearing any miraculous differences with the AIBs. Most people don't even buy the FE.


People ARE angry about the FE nonsense, hence the numerous complaints.

As for people not buying the 1080 FE: https://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/gtx1080/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> you grossly overestimate your ability to make anything resembling a joke
> 
> cheers


If you actually thought she was being literal then I question YOUR ability to answer any 1080 related question.


----------



## ChevChelios

I do wonder why people keep addressing me when Im not even talking to them and it has nothing to with 1080 ..

Quote:


> People ARE angry


people are angry about a lot of things, most of it noise

so again, dont like - dont buy


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> People ARE angry about the FE nonsense, hence the numerous complaints.
> 
> As for people not buying the 1080 FE: https://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/gtx1080/
> If you actually thought she was being literal then I question YOUR ability to answer any 1080 related question.


she? wow that's strange for this forum


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> I do wonder why people keep addressing me when Im not even talking to them and it has nothing to with 1080 ..
> people are angry about a lot of things, most of it noise
> 
> so again, dont like - dont buy


Uhhh because this is an open forum? You're more than free to take it to PM if you want a 100% private conversation.

As for don't like don't buy, that's obvious enough.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Uhhh because this is an open forum? You're more than free to take it to PM if you want a 100% private conversation.
> 
> As for don't like don't buy, that's obvious enough.


you're missing the undertone:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> so again, dont like - *dont complain* - dont buy


got it now magnek?


----------



## ChevChelios

all that time wasted complaining about a 1080 FE you dont even own, could instead be spent productively further praising the 480 in its thread









Raja would approve, think about it


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you're missing the undertone:
> got it now magnek?


Why is there no emoticon with a little smiley-chav menacingly brandishing a truncheon? It would have fit perfectly there.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> all that time wasted complaining about a 1080 FE you dont even own, could instead be spent productively further praising the 480 in its thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raja would approve, think about it


And you own what exactly? I didint know that i had to buy a 1080 to comment here..I am so sorry

*the mods are watching*


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you're missing the undertone:
> got it now magnek?


Oh dear how embarrassing. I'll see myself out now.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> all that time wasted complaining about a 1080 FE you dont even own, could instead be spent productively further praising the 480 in its thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raja would approve, think about it


You'd do well to take some of your own advice and stop complaining in the 480 threads.









Also, just because I complain about one company doesn't mean I have to give undue praise to its competitor. That's a false equivalence.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> You'd do well to take some of your own advice and stop complaining in the 480 threads.


all I do in 480 threads is praise the 480 for its value (980 at half the price !) and caution people not to overhype it to the moon









alas, such advice is too sensible for some posters in there


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> *all I do in 480 threads is praise the 480 for its value (980 at half the price !) and caution people not to overhype it to the moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> alas, such advice is too sensible for some posters in there


Good one.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Good one.


Im full of good ones


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Why is there no emoticon with a little smiley-chav menacingly brandishing a truncheon? It would have fit perfectly there.


brandishing a what?

oh, you people on the other side of the pond and your savage weapons - we use tasers in 'merica!


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> Im full of good ones


You understand that "good one" means "good joke" right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> brandishing a what?
> 
> oh, you people on the other side of the pond and your savage weapons - we use tasers in 'merica!


It's the fancy schmancy way of saying "baton".


----------



## ChevChelios

yes I understand there are many joke experts here


----------



## SuperZan

Don't taze me bro!

Quote:
Originally Posted by *looniam* 

brandishing a what?

oh, you people on the other side of the pond and your savage weapons - we use tasers in 'merica!

lel 









Quote:
Originally Posted by *magnek* 

You understand that "good one" means "good joke" right?


> It's the fancy schmancy way of saying "baton".


One should always thrash one's foes with dignity and poise!


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Don't taze me bro!
> 
> lel


More like "Don't taze me bra!"















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> yes I understand there are many joke experts here


I'm saying you claiming all you do in 480 threads is "praise the 480 for its value (980 at half the price !) and caution people not to overhype it to the moon" is a joke.


----------



## Brimlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> People ARE angry about the FE nonsense, hence the numerous complaints.
> 
> As for people not buying the 1080 FE: https://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/gtx1080/
> If you actually thought she was being literal then I question YOUR ability to answer any 1080 related question.


I didn't say people won't buy the FE, I said most people won't buy the FE.


----------



## SuperZan

I'm working the overnight so I've got a nice cup of coffee here. Or at least before that picture I had a nice cup of coffee.


----------



## mcg75

Guys, can we please get back on topic here?

Thanks.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Guys, can we please get back on topic here?
> 
> Thanks.


well . .with all respect is there much left to say after 5 weeks?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Guys, can we please get back on topic here?
> 
> Thanks.


I agree.

Isn't the 480 like years ago. Why bring it up?


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> well . .with all respect is there much left to say after 5 weeks?


I motion we close this thread.


----------



## MNiceGuy

I was lurking elsewhere and found mention that many of the Gigabyte Xtremes are coming with slightly tweaked fans and shrouds. The popular theory being the packaging is inadequate to protect the card during shipment. One person even mentioned rumor of a recall. Can anyone confirm that?

It sounds like it's easily remedied but I'm curious.

Also curious if anyone has info on when EVGA stock is going to start flowing? There have been little blips and blops here and there but nothing that can last more than a few minutes.


----------



## DrFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> I motion we close this thread.


Is this guy for real?


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> I motion we close this thread.


Seconded.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> Seconded.


And the ayes have it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> I was lurking elsewhere and found mention that many of the Gigabyte Xtremes are coming with slightly tweaked fans and shrouds. The popular theory being the packaging is inadequate to protect the card during shipment. One person even mentioned rumor of a recall. Can anyone confirm that?
> 
> It sounds like it's easily remedied but I'm curious.
> 
> Also curious if anyone has info on when EVGA stock is going to start flowing? There have been little blips and blops here and there but nothing that can last more than a few minutes.


Troubling if true though as you say, easily remedied. I've read that August will be when the proverbial taps are opened and as the premier AIB partner I'm sure EVGA will be on the earliest crest of that wave. If I had to guess based on what I've seen from the different sources going 'round, I'd say EVGA should have supply up by mid-July and on-demand availability by August.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFPS*
> 
> Is this guy for real?


Only half real. The other half is a shapeshifter.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Nvidia fanboys are so uptight! Smile guys, you may be broke now but at least you have your 15% faster card than the cheaper 980Ti!

In all seriousness, what makes me sad about the 1080 is that they could've priced reference at the 980's release price and even the staunchest of Team Red fanboys would've lauded it as an amazing value. The whole FE business is the real killer here...


----------



## magnek

Nah the staunchest of Team Red fanboys are just as dogmatic as their green counterparts. But if nVidia priced the 1080 at $549 and without the FE BS, I'd definitely be a lot more enthusiastic about it.


----------



## Klocek001

I guess that means Vega is definitely a long way ......
wonder if nvidia will drop 1080Ti just in time Vega takes on 1080, like they did with 980Ti before Fury X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Nvidia fanboys are so uptight! Smile guys, you may be broke now but at least you have your 15% faster card than the cheaper 980Ti!
> 
> In all seriousness, what makes me sad about the 1080 is that they could've priced reference at the 980's release price and even the staunchest of Team Red fanboys would've lauded it as an amazing value. The whole FE business is the real killer here...


more like 25%, and 1080 FE cost me $30 over 980's MSRP of $550


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Its a great card! Enjoy the powah!


----------



## Kielon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Nvidia fanboys are so uptight! Smile guys, you may be broke now but at least you have your 15% faster card than the cheaper 980Ti!
> 
> In all seriousness, what makes me sad about the 1080 is that they could've priced reference at the 980's release price and even the staunchest of Team Red fanboys would've lauded it as an amazing value. The whole FE business is the real killer here...


Actually everybody who bought 1080s is at profit now- having looked at foreign exchange markets after Brexit we are gonna see massive price hikes across Europe.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brimlock*
> 
> Polaris is on 16nm finfet too and theres hardly any performance increase. Whatever magical performance increase from the shrinking node clearly didn't happen.


14, but it's the same size actually, just a diff. name for 20nm-size.







It did happen - we have half the chip size with same performance. Full chip is 40% faster than 1080.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kielon*
> 
> Actually everybody who bought 1080s is at profit now- having looked at foreign exchange markets after Brexit we are gonna see massive price hikes across Europe.


Nvidia cards come to Europe from USA, not UK. Same applies to UK - they won't see change in that regard. The only thing is that UK products will get a price jump significantly since GBP to EUR fell down like a rock.

Regarding prices, EU prices of 1080 go for 750-950 and 1300 for water-cooled model. 980Ti is at 500. That's why it's really hard to discuss price/performance value with Americans that obviously have different prices and a completely different market situation.


----------



## Kielon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Nvidia cards come to Europe from USA, not UK. Same applies to UK - they won't see change in that regard. The only thing is that UK products will get a price jump significantly since GBP to EUR fell down like a rock.


MSRP prices of imported goods are set in USD and re-calculated in the local currencies so if *GBP/USD* is 8-10% weaker overnight, prices of USD-denominated goods *in UK* will be adjusted higher accordingly. *EUR/USD* is 5% weaker while local *non-EUR* currencies some 5-8% weaker vs *USD* so expect 5-10% hikes across Europe.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kielon*
> 
> MSRP prices of imported goods are set in USD and re-calculated in the local currencies so if *GBP/USD* is 8-10% weaker overnight, prices of USD-denominated goods *in UK* will be adjusted higher accordingly. *EUR/USD* is 5% weaker while local *non-EUR* currencies some 5-8% weaker vs *USD* so expect 5-10% hikes across Europe.


Hopefully that will stabilize, at least EUR will...


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> With those, or just regular fittings I guess, I could cut the CPU block off of an AIO, connect to a regular GPU waterblock, and then refill the AIO for a simple dedicated GPU loop?


The pump usually resides in the block, unless you go with something like this...

http://www.swiftech.com/h220x2.aspx


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kielon*
> 
> Actually everybody who bought 1080s is at profit now- having looked at foreign exchange markets after Brexit we are gonna see massive price hikes across Europe.


When the history judges England for what will inevitably occur in Europe, so it is said that it all began with this quote "Let them play video games" Corbyn....
LMAO


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> The pump usually resides in the block...


Demnit.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> well . .with all respect is there much left to say after 5 weeks?


No, there is not.

But the thread is still a resource for people looking for 1080 information so going off in different directions of discussion does nothing to help that.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Nvidia fanboys are so uptight! Smile guys, you may be broke now but at least you have your 15% faster card than the cheaper 980Ti!
> 
> In all seriousness, what makes me sad about the 1080 is that they could've priced reference at the 980's release price and even the staunchest of Team Red fanboys would've lauded it as an amazing value. The whole FE business is the real killer here...


That's right.. because most people only compare relative value.
FE = $699
MSI Gaming X = $720 .. must be worth that, because it's better than the FE.. without the FE there, everyone would have considered it a rip-off.
other card = $680 wow cheaper than FE and better..
NVidia probably knew they were going to be short and the FE is the tactic as a big decoy for price gauging.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> well . .with all respect is there much left to say after 5 weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> No, there is not.
> 
> But the thread is still a resource for people looking for 1080 information so going off in different directions of discussion does nothing to help that.
Click to expand...

yeah that is true. but it seems once an owner's thread is established, _where first hand information is available_, most review threads are closed.

or maybe i am salty constipated tasered guy disappeared.


----------



## shalafi

IMO there is still a lot to come to this thread once the AIO cards are out - GB Waterforce, EVGA Hybrid.


----------



## Klocek001

I got a serious question here, so I hope I don't get trolled by amd fanbois

My 1080 is due on Monday, I watched & analyzed reviews so when I was offered Palit 1080 FE for $580 I didn't think twice. I know FE throttles on auto fan, but with max fan/power limit it's better than AIB ones as far as OC clocks go.
My question is where is the sweet spot ? I see on 100% fan it stays at around 70 degrees, but from what I hear the throttling point is 82 degrees. Is it possible to achieve a nice oc like +2GHz with the card running at 60-70% fan and around 75-78 degrees ?

How much louder is FE at 90-100% compared to e.g. Gigabyte's Windforce at max speed ?


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I got a serious question here, so I hope I don't get trolled by amd fanbois
> 
> My 1080 is due on Monday, I watched & analyzed reviews so when I was offered Palit 1080 FE for $580 I didn't think twice. I know FE throttles on auto fan, but with max fan/power limit it's better than AIB ones as far as OC clocks go.
> My question is where is the sweet spot ? I see on 100% fan it stays at around 70 degrees, but from what I hear the throttling point is 82 degrees. Is it possible to achieve a nice oc like +2GHz with the card running at 60-70% fan and around 75-78 degrees ?
> 
> How much louder is FE at 90-100% compared to e.g. Gigabyte's Windforce at max speed ?


Or just put a block? I think it's a great deal

Depends if you can stand the noise. The blower style coolers are noisy on high rpm


----------



## ChevChelios

^ not everyone uses watercooling
Quote:


> but with max fan/power limit it's better than AIB ones as far as OC clocks go.


how ? they're the same ..

@Klocek I dont think you will know the answer until you personally test your FE in your own case with your own airflow and your local ambient temps .. many factors


----------



## cstkl1

Picked up some new toys..


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Or just put a block? I think it's a great deal
> 
> Depends if you can stand the noise. The blower style coolers are noisy on high rpm


well frankly after owning a few of those high end gpus I gotta say people need to pay more attention to the sound the card makes, not only the noise level. I had msi 980Ti 6G and it was much better at 100% fan than my 980 G1 windforce at 70%, albeit it was louder.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up some new toys..


Very nice.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I got a serious question here, so I hope I don't get trolled by amd fanbois
> 
> My 1080 is due on Monday, I watched & analyzed reviews so when I was offered Palit 1080 FE for $580 I didn't think twice. I know FE throttles on auto fan, but with max fan/power limit it's better than AIB ones as far as OC clocks go.
> My question is where is the sweet spot ? I see on 100% fan it stays at around 70 degrees, but from what I hear the throttling point is 82 degrees. Is it possible to achieve a nice oc like +2GHz with the card running at 60-70% fan and around 75-78 degrees ?
> 
> How much louder is FE at 90-100% compared to e.g. Gigabyte's Windforce at max speed ?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1600401/various-gtx-1080-reviews/5200#post_25242848

EVGA 980TI hybrid MOD
http://www.overclock.net/t/1600401/various-gtx-1080-reviews/5380#post_25251262


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up some new toys..


Nice! There's enough tech purchased in this pic that compares to the price of a decent used car! Enjoy!


----------



## MNiceGuy

Tinkering with my Gaming X 1080 this morning. Has anyone ever experienced discrepancies between Precision and Afterburner?

Mine is set to the out of the box "Gaming Mode" which should see boost clocks of 1822MHz

During gameplay:
Afterburner: 1797MHz
Precision: 1898Mhz

Thoughts?


----------



## Thetbrett

saw a Gainward Phoenix (non Goes Like Hell) for 1009 au at MSY here in Oz. Not interested in it, but for those local who are, get on it.

edit: Goes like Hell version 20 bucks more. hmm..
http://cdn.msy.com.au/Parts/PARTS.pdf


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

$580 for an FE is a really good price. I wouldn't even bother with an OC if I were you, at least in gaming. Set fan speed at lowest level possible to keep it from throttling and enjoy! If benching, set to 100% fan and crank the OC! Congrats!


----------



## chronicfx

SLI reviews have not been fully added as drivers progress







I am still waiting for a few of those.


----------

